# CONNECTIONS 4 #134



## nitz8catz

Continuing our conversation from 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-560300-356.html


----------



## Islander

Thank you Mav.


----------



## PurpleFi

Thank you xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-560300-356.html


Thank you!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Judy M

Now if we only knew what that thread was about.


----------



## jinx

Judy M said:


> Now if we only knew what that thread was about.


Hi Judy. Check the link given from the past thread. We chit chat about everything. We even discuss knitting every once in awhile. You are welcome to join in.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. It is strange not to have anyone check in before me. The time change has you all late for roll call. Our time change will not occur until this Sunday. 
I was impressed with my new doctor yesterday. I did not have an appointment with her yesterday. I was just at the clinic for a flu shot and a blood test. I happened to pass her in the hall. I have only seen her twice and she was able to greet me by name. She ask if I had an appointment with her. I am not sure my old doctor would know my name after seeing her for several years.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is strange not to have anyone check in before me. The time change has you all late for roll call. Our time change will not occur until this Sunday.
> I was impressed with my new doctor yesterday. I did not have an appointment with her yesterday. I was just at the clinic for a flu shot and a blood test. I happened to pass her in the hall. I have only seen her twice and she was able to greet me by name. She ask if I had an appointment with her. I am not sure my old doctor would know my name after seeing her for several years.


Glad all is good with your new doctor


----------



## lifeline

Thanks Mav, an almost seamless move


----------



## lifeline

Having five minutes with my cup of tea before getting up and out


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-560300-356.html


Thanks for that Mav, hope everyone makes it over here OK!! Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). No precipitation today.
I keep reminding mum that Halloween is tomorrow, but she keeps forgetting and making plans to be out when the kids are running around. (Bad idea) 
I finally started with the contrast colour on the brioche. Binky is probably half done on her baby blanket. The owner at my LYS said I like brioche and she is right. There is something rhythmic about it.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Having five minutes with my cup of tea before getting up and out


My tea is sitting in my travel mug ready for the car.
Yesterday, I got stuck in a backup from a crash. It took me 20 minutes to go 100 feet. And later in the afternoon, there was a crash within sight of where the morning crash was. 
I was happy to have my tea with me. (I just wish there was a toilet in my car!!! )


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Thanks Mav, an almost seamless move


Thanks all.
I sent PMs to everyone (I think) and emails to whoever I had email addresses.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I'll come and help xxxx





linkan said:


> How absolutely fabulous would that be?
> Wouldn't it just be absolutely amazing to christen it by having ALL the connections gals there!
> I'm such a dreamer aren't i.
> But you know what they say...if we build it they will come ????????????????????


I'd go to your Knit and Cafe.
I keep buying lottery tickets.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is strange not to have anyone check in before me. The time change has you all late for roll call. Our time change will not occur until this Sunday.
> I was impressed with my new doctor yesterday. I did not have an appointment with her yesterday. I was just at the clinic for a flu shot and a blood test. I happened to pass her in the hall. I have only seen her twice and she was able to greet me by name. She ask if I had an appointment with her. I am not sure my old doctor would know my name after seeing her for several years.


That's great that she recognises you.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been to the doctor and no breaks but the rotator cuff is envolved..his words...so I had a steroid injection and now he wants me to do physical therapy...did I mention that my windshield wipers still are not fixed and I now need a new dryer.......uuuuggghhhh


I hope that the injection helps. A couple of people at work got the injection and it helped them.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> They are made with Knit Picks Felici I can't believe how much I loved knitting them!


Your socks like nice and warm. I haven't tried that yarn before.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It has to do with his chest. I worry because both of his parents died of cancer.





barn-dweller said:


> Hope he's more forthcoming when he gets back from his appointment. xx


I'm hoping he just didnt' want to worry you. If that is the case, he failed. <Hugs> to you Janet.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been to s and b today. I wasn't in the mood to knit and it was very noisy so marg and me came home. I understand the flat above the local pizza shop has been raided by police and they found a cannibas farm there. That's the story anyway. It used to be a lovely place to live..
> 
> ANYWAY..... I'm excited and got my alarm set ready for tomorrow. Have an early night travelers cos we've not got much Tim to sleep up here.
> 
> I'll catch up now....





PurpleFi said:


> Early night planned here. Xx


I wish our travellers an uneventful trip, followed by lots of laughs and cuddles. And maybe, some knitting and wine. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P and I are staying on british summer time. Just going to bed earlier and getting up earlier. Wonder how ling that will last. X


They're talking about doing away with the time switching here. The province of Saskatchewan has never done the time switching and it has never affected them.
I just wish they would stay on summer saving time instead of the standard time. I like more light hours at night.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Totally finished now....


That looks great. It looks like it's made with that potato chip scarf yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Any nearer deciding where yet? xx





Miss Pam said:


> No. Unfortunately! xxxooo


I hope your search is going well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Are we allowed to use the C word this early? xx





lifeline said:


> Only in terms of the cake otherwise it won't be mature enough. Unfortunately when I get back to school we will be in full swing of preparation for the obligatory play etc ]


I haven't made a Christmas cake in years. I should get the ingredients together and see if I remember.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). No precipitation today.
> I keep reminding mum that Halloween is tomorrow, but she keeps forgetting and making plans to be out when the kids are running around. (Bad idea)
> I finally started with the contrast colour on the brioche. Binky is probably half done on her baby blanket. The owner at my LYS said I like brioche and she is right. There is something rhythmic about it.


Looking good. I started a project with brioche and got bored so took it apart. I think I need to do it again and use two colors. Bet that would hold my interest better.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> My tea is sitting in my travel mug ready for the car.
> Yesterday, I got stuck in a backup from a crash. It took me 20 minutes to go 100 feet. And later in the afternoon, there was a crash within sight of where the morning crash was.
> I was happy to have my tea with me. (I just wish there was a toilet in my car!!! )


Lol. Isn't that the truth, a toilet is needed in vehicles. We use to leave our truck camper on the truck whether we were traveling or not. When you drive with children one or the other always has to go. To be truthful, in our case, it was the mother that needed to use it most often.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. You can keep that weather up north. Hope you have better luck getting snow tires next weekend. In my little corner of the world we use all weather tires. Glad we no long have to mess with snow tires or even chains.


I'm surprised that you don't need the snow tires. Are you seeing less snow these days?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Looking good. I started a project with brioche and got bored so took it apart. I think I need to do it again and use two colors. Bet that would hold my interest better.


Two colour brioche in the round is easier than back and forth.
I'm following this pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brioche-watch-cap-2


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and head to work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> They're talking about doing away with the time switching here. The province of Saskatchewan has never done the time switching and it has never affected them.
> I just wish they would stay on summer saving time instead of the standard time. I like more light hours at night.


For many years we have talked about staying on daylight savings time. I so wish they would. My circadian rhythm sets itself with the sun. Now I cannot stay awake past 8p.m. and get up at 1 or 2. Next week I will be awake and up at midnight. I do use the sunlight light, but my brain laughs at that light and says it wants the real sun. The light does not seem to help, but I keep using it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that Mav, hope everyone makes it over here OK!! Xx


I got here when I remembered we were swapping but will keep checking back in case we've lost anyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. When I got up I thought it had snowed in the night, all the grass and trees were white, but it was just a very hard frost. All gone now. Yes jinx today I am very late but have been slaving away in the kitchen, have made a curry and a shepherd's pie and stewed up a load of apples for his lordship. Now having a well earned rest. Knitting this afternoon Have a good day, safe travelling all you travellers, don't sit on my spirit. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. When I got up I thought it had snowed in the night, all the grass and trees were white, but it was just a very hard frost. All gone now. Yes jinx today I am very late but have been slaving away in the kitchen, have made a curry and a shepherd's pie and stewed up a load of apples for his lordship. Now having a well earned rest. Knitting this afternoon Have a good day, safe travelling all you travellers, don't sit on my spirit. xx :sm09:


Morning Barny. Sorry it is so cold in your little area of the world. We feel fall in the air, but it is refreshing and not freezing. 
That pie has been on my menu for the past week. Maybe today will be the day I will be making my cowboy pie. A lot of time Mr. Wonderful starts cooking and I sure do not want to interrupt him. However, I have to eat what he makes which is not always that great. Truthfully not everything I make is that tasty either.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning Barny. Sorry it is so cold in your little area of the world. We feel fall in the air, but it is refreshing and not freezing.
> That pie has been on my menu for the past week. Maybe today will be the day I will be making my cowboy pie. A lot of time Mr. Wonderful starts cooking and I sure do not want to interrupt him. However, I have to eat what he makes which is not always that great. Truthfully not everything I make is that tasty either.


In well over 40 years haven't had anything rejected yet so I must be doing something right. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> In well over 40 years haven't had anything rejected yet so I must be doing something right. xx :sm23:


No doubt about it. You are a better cook than I am. When my children were little I made spaghetti. Mr. Wonderful did not eat it, the children would not eat it and ask for peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. I ate it, I did not think it was that bad. I gave the rest of it to the dog and she would not eat it. Guess it was pretty bad. I have improved, but not by much.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a train somewhere in the English countryside. Have had a lovely cup of coffee and some of Rebecca's delicious tiffin.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> No doubt about it. You are a better cook than I am. When my children were little I made spaghetti. Mr. Wonderful did not eat it, the children would not eat it and ask for peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. I ate it, I did not think it was that bad. I gave the rest of it to the dog and she would not eat it. Guess it was pretty bad. I have improved, but not by much.


Not sure about that, cooking things he likes always helps and everyone survived from your cooking so you must have done OK. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Photos..


----------



## jinx

Morning. Safe travels and enjoy your Tuesday.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a train somewhere in the English countryside. Have had a lovely cup of coffee and some of Rebecca's delicious tiffin.xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is strange not to have anyone check in before me. The time change has you all late for roll call. Our time change will not occur until this Sunday.
> I was impressed with my new doctor yesterday. I did not have an appointment with her yesterday. I was just at the clinic for a flu shot and a blood test. I happened to pass her in the hall. I have only seen her twice and she was able to greet me by name. She ask if I had an appointment with her. I am not sure my old doctor would know my name after seeing her for several years.


Good morning jinx! As you can see, we are well catered for on this train journey!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning jinx! As you can see, we are well catered for on this train journey!! Xxxx


Looks great. How long is this ride?


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is strange not to have anyone check in before me. The time change has you all late for roll call. Our time change will not occur until this Sunday.
> I was impressed with my new doctor yesterday. I did not have an appointment with her yesterday. I was just at the clinic for a flu shot and a blood test. I happened to pass her in the hall. I have only seen her twice and she was able to greet me by name. She ask if I had an appointment with her. I am not sure my old doctor would know my name after seeing her for several years.


That's great that your new doctor recognized you and greeted you by name. A good feeling for how things will hopefully go in the future. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). No precipitation today.
> I keep reminding mum that Halloween is tomorrow, but she keeps forgetting and making plans to be out when the kids are running around. (Bad idea)
> I finally started with the contrast colour on the brioche. Binky is probably half done on her baby blanket. The owner at my LYS said I like brioche and she is right. There is something rhythmic about it.


It's looking good! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I wish our travellers an uneventful trip, followed by lots of laughs and cuddles. And maybe, some knitting and wine. :sm24:


Me, too! I know they're going to have a wonderful time together. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your search is going well.


It continues but until we know when we'll actually get some money from Sound Transit it's difficult to settle on a house. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Two colour brioche in the round is easier than back and forth.
> I'm following this pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brioche-watch-cap-2


I agree it's easier in the round, but once I got my head around how to do a flat item it went okay. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and head to work.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a train somewhere in the English countryside. Have had a lovely cup of coffee and some of Rebecca's delicious tiffin.xx


Glad you are all together on the train now. Much love and many hugs to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Photos..


Lovely ladies!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning all! I'm off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. Always enjoyable and good to get out. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Looks great. How long is this ride?


We have to change trains and hope tp meet up with Susan just after 3pm. X


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, thought I had better drop in, and not worry anyone! Things are going well here, nothing much happening atm, but I am heading down to Adelaide on Saturday, for a wedding, and staying down for a week, for my younger sisters 60th; or older sister will also be across from Perth. It will be the first time we have been together, for a few years, and I am quite looking forward to seeing both of them! 

I hope the travellers have a wonderful time, and I am looking forward to hearing of your escapades! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello all, thought I had better drop in, and not worry anyone! Things are going well here, nothing much happening atm, but I am heading down to Adelaide on Saturday, for a wedding, and staying down for a week, for my younger sisters 60th; or older sister will also be across from Perth. It will be the first time we have been together, for a few years, and I am quite looking forward to seeing both of them!
> 
> I hope the travellers have a wonderful time, and I am looking forward to hearing of your escapades! xoxoxo


Have a great trip! So good that you and your sisters will be together. Enjoy!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

We have to watch for Polly and Chris.


Barn-dweller said:


> I got here when I remembered we were swapping but will keep checking back in case we've lost anyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Up North. Just been out for a lovely meal. Back at Susan's, pjs on and wine open. Knitting on lap. Perfect.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Up North. Just been out for a lovely meal. Back at Susan's, pjs on and wine open. Knitting on lap. Perfect.


Great! Love and hugs to all of you!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, thought I had better drop in, and not worry anyone! Things are going well here, nothing much happening atm, but I am heading down to Adelaide on Saturday, for a wedding, and staying down for a week, for my younger sisters 60th; or older sister will also be across from Perth. It will be the first time we have been together, for a few years, and I am quite looking forward to seeing both of them!
> 
> I hope the travellers have a wonderful time, and I am looking forward to hearing of your escapades! xoxoxo


Have a lovely time on your trip!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Up North. Just been out for a lovely meal. Back at Susan's, pjs on and wine open. Knitting on lap. Perfect.


Glad you've all arrived safely, have fun. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you've all arrived safely, have fun. xx


We will.????????????xx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all from chez Susan!! Twas a long old journey but Susan was there to meet us in little car and got us here in no time. She drove us out for a lovely meal in a charming restaurant and now we are pyjama'd, wined and are knitting, chatting (surprise!) and bobbing in and out of the internet!! We're all very comfortable!! See you tomorrow!! Xxxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I'd go to your Knit and Cafe.
> I keep buying lottery tickets.


I do too because it's prolly the only way it will happen.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening all from chez Susan!! Twas a long old journey but Susan was there to meet us in little car and got us here in no time. She drove us out for a lovely meal in a charming restaurant and now we are pyjama'd, wined and are knitting, chatting (surprise!) and bobbing in and out of the internet!! We're all very comfortable!! See you tomorrow!! Xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that the injection helps. A couple of people at work got the injection and it helped them.


They did that to me once...the injection. And i swelled up like the blueberry girl in Charlie and the chocolate factory. No more shots for me.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> That looks great. It looks like it's made with that potato chip scarf yarn.


Really great job! ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Photos..


You all look beautiful ???????? everyone give a hug for those of us there in spirit !


----------



## linkan

Well ladies i finally got a handle on the square bottom bag. I've told Lisa she will now reap the benefits lol.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Well ladies i finally got a handle on the square bottom bag. I've told Lisa she will now reap the benefits lol.


Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good evening all from chez Susan!! Twas a long old journey but Susan was there to meet us in little car and got us here in no time. She drove us out for a lovely meal in a charming restaurant and now we are pyjama'd, wined and are knitting, chatting (surprise!) and bobbing in and out of the internet!! We're all very comfortable!! See you tomorrow!! Xxxx


Thanks for letting us know you are safe and sound at Susan's. I am imagining all the chatting, drinking, and knitting that is going on.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Well ladies i finally got a handle on the square bottom bag. I've told Lisa she will now reap the benefits lol.


So, do you have a handle on the bag that you can carry it, or did you mean you have the idea how to make it?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you xxx


Thank you Bonny lass......


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> You all look beautiful ???????? everyone give a hug for those of us there in spirit !


Cyber hugs all round xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Thank you Bonny lass......


Night night xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Goinf on the bus to Whitby tomorrow and going to have fish n chips. X


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Thanks for letting us know you are safe and sound at Susan's. I am imagining all the chatting, drinking, and knitting that is going on.


I've got to tell you jinx, I've learned tonight that I haven't to put red wine in the fridge, that's cos I only drink sugar free orange soda, unless it's Christmas Day then I have mulled wine, which I really luv the way Stephen makes it an a rum and coke. Which lasts me all day. I'm loving having them here, I'm so happy.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Goinf on the bus to Whitby tomorrow and going to have fish n chips. X


I might have a pie if I don't fancy fish......????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I might have a pie if I don't fancy fish......????


I would probably join you with a pie, fish is not my favourite. Glad you're enjoying yourself. xx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I've got to tell you jinx, I've learned tonight that I haven't to put red wine in the fridge, that's cos I only drink sugar free orange soda, unless it's Christmas Day then I have mulled wine, which I really luv the way Stephen makes it an a rum and coke. Which lasts me all day. I'm loving having them here, I'm so happy.


It makes me happy to hear you so happy.

:sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It makes me happy to hear you so happy.
> 
> :sm24: :sm02:


Evening jinx, or afternoon, just heard why it was so frosty here last night, apparently it was -8 here, tonight doesn't feel much warmer either, will keep the log burner in tonight. xx❄⛄


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I've got to tell you jinx, I've learned tonight that I haven't to put red wine in the fridge, that's cos I only drink sugar free orange soda, unless it's Christmas Day then I have mulled wine, which I really luv the way Stephen makes it an a rum and coke. Which lasts me all day. I'm loving having them here, I'm so happy.


I'm so happy for all of you being together. Have a great day tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening jinx, or afternoon, just heard why it was so frosty here last night, apparently it was -8 here, tonight doesn't feel much warmer either, will keep the log burner in tonight. xx❄⛄


Brrrr... stoke that fire. xxxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so happy for all of you being together. Have a great day tomorrow. xxxooo


Ditto from me... don't be good and send pictures. xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

I cant get this phone to let me load pictures for some reason today. It says due to low memory! That's dumb.


----------



## linkan

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2170379292985965&id=100000417475889

Sweet pea in action


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> So, do you have a handle on the bag that you can carry it, or did you mean you have the idea how to make it?


I now know how to make them. She'll have to post a pic..it's not working for me.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I've got to tell you jinx, I've learned tonight that I haven't to put red wine in the fridge, that's cos I only drink sugar free orange soda, unless it's Christmas Day then I have mulled wine, which I really luv the way Stephen makes it an a rum and coke. Which lasts me all day. I'm loving having them here, I'm so happy.


There's nothing as fun as a sleepover with your friends ! ????
So glad your all taking the time to be together. Xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening jinx, or afternoon, just heard why it was so frosty here last night, apparently it was -8 here, tonight doesn't feel much warmer either, will keep the log burner in tonight. xx❄⛄


It is early morning here right now. I go to bed with the sun and get up very very early in the a.m. It is quiet and peaceful at 1 or 2 a.m. Finishing up a hot pad as my hot pads started on fire in the microwave. 
Sorry it is so cold as that means you will be burning those logs up at an alarming rate.


----------



## jinx

Cannot view.


linkan said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2170379292985965&id=100000417475889
> 
> Sweet pea in action


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I now know how to make them. She'll have to post a pic..it's not working for me.


Oh, I really thought it meant knowing how to attach a handle to the bag. Waiting on picture.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Jinx, just waking up here. It looks sunny outside. Xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, just waking up here. It looks sunny outside. Xx


Morning. I have finished my hot pad, started the washer and dryer, emptied dishwasher, and turned on roomba and you are just waking up. Now it is time for my second cup of coffee. I can only stand one cup of regular so this one will be decaf. 
Know you are going to have an enjoyable day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Brrrr... stoke that fire. xxxx


It is well and truly stoked, well enough to stay in all night. xx :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a sunnyish but clouding over Wales. Another frost in the night but not as bad as last night. Dinner is all ready so no kitchen for me this morning. Have a good day and enjoy Whitby those of you 'up north'. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, quite nice and bright here today but ccccccold!! Off to Whitby today! Had a PM from our Polly, she's fine, just has a lot going on. Catch you later!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Morning all. It's a lovely morning here. I've had a good night. Susan is a great host, treating us very well.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Nice of you to take a minute in your busy day to say good morning. Put your long johns of and enjoy your day in Whitby.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all, quite nice and bright here today but ccccccold!! Off to Whitby today! Had a PM from our Polly, she's fine, just has a lot going on. Catch you later!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning Nice Susan is treating your nice. Of course we knew she would.


lifeline said:


> Morning all. It's a lovely morning here. I've had a good night. Susan is a great host, treating us very well.


----------



## jinx

To chill red or white wine is a personal choice. Often red is not chilled. My son's wife brought wine to a dinner recently and I did not even have wine glasses to serve it in. We have a ton of coffee cups, but no wine glasses.


grandma susan said:


> I've got to tell you jinx, I've learned tonight that I haven't to put red wine in the fridge, that's cos I only drink sugar free orange soda, unless it's Christmas Day then I have mulled wine, which I really luv the way Stephen makes it an a rum and coke. Which lasts me all day. I'm loving having them here, I'm so happy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 5'C (47'F). It's raining and supposed to rain all day, stopping just before supper time.
There were two cats fighting in the front of my house. Even with the windows closed, they sounded like screaming banshees.
I had to take out about 4 rows of brioche last night. I only picked up part of the yarn so there was this loop hanging out on the inside. It bugged me so I tinked back the rows and fixed it. I should have been doing my garter cardigan, but I need to sew arm seams and pick up stitches and I didnt' feel like that.
Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:



> To chill red or white wine is a personal choice. Often red is not chilled. My son's wife brought wine to a dinner recently and I did not even have wine glasses to serve it in. We have a ton of coffee cups, but no wine glasses.


How did that happen? (I have had wine in the bottom of a drinking glass :sm12: )


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, quite nice and bright here today but ccccccold!! Off to Whitby today! Had a PM from our Polly, she's fine, just has a lot going on. Catch you later!! Xxxx


Bundle up and have a great day in Whitby. 
I'll be bundled up in my Whitby too.
I'm glad that you were able to contact Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Morning all. It's a lovely morning here. I've had a good night. Susan is a great host, treating us very well.


I hope you had a good night on your space bed.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Cleveland. We are all up and breakfasted and playing on our phones. Shortly we will be off to catch the bus to Whitby.

Happy Wednesday - fish and chips day! Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a sunnyish but clouding over Wales. Another frost in the night but not as bad as last night. Dinner is all ready so no kitchen for me this morning. Have a good day and enjoy Whitby those of you 'up north'. xx


Have a great day out of the kitchen.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I have finished my hot pad, started the washer and dryer, emptied dishwasher, and turned on roomba and you are just waking up. Now it is time for my second cup of coffee. I can only stand one cup of regular so this one will be decaf.
> Know you are going to have an enjoyable day.


You've done enough for half a day. Take a break and enjoy that coffee.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It is early morning here right now. I go to bed with the sun and get up very very early in the a.m. It is quiet and peaceful at 1 or 2 a.m. Finishing up a hot pad as my hot pads started on fire in the microwave.
> Sorry it is so cold as that means you will be burning those logs up at an alarming rate.


I'm awake at 4:30 am EDT and I try not to be too loud, which is kind of funny. Mum is 85% deaf and DD can sleep through a tornado. I really don't need to creep about.
Oh dear, what was in your hot pad that it caught fire! We had one made with beans that started smoking and got thrown out because the smell wouldn't go away.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I cant get this phone to let me load pictures for some reason today. It says due to low memory! That's dumb.


It's probably full of whatever upgrade your provider is trying to push out. That's what happens to mine. The memory stays full until I press the notice to upgrade and reboot the phone a few times.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening jinx, or afternoon, just heard why it was so frosty here last night, apparently it was -8 here, tonight doesn't feel much warmer either, will keep the log burner in tonight. xx❄⛄


I'm not ready for those temperatures yet. I hate scraping the frost off the car windows. My defroster takes so long to heat that I'd have to have the car running in the driveway for 1/2 hour before the windows would melt.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not ready for those temperatures yet. I hate scraping the frost off the car windows. My defroster takes so long to heat that I'd have to have the car running in the driveway for 1/2 hour before the windows would melt.


We weren't ready either but got them anyway. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm25:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've got to tell you jinx, I've learned tonight that I haven't to put red wine in the fridge, that's cos I only drink sugar free orange soda, unless it's Christmas Day then I have mulled wine, which I really luv the way Stephen makes it an a rum and coke. Which lasts me all day. I'm loving having them here, I'm so happy.


I'm glad that you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Goinf on the bus to Whitby tomorrow and going to have fish n chips. X


Enjoy. I'd have a fish n chips at my Whitby, but I'm being a cat today and don't want to go out in the rain.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Well ladies i finally got a handle on the square bottom bag. I've told Lisa she will now reap the benefits lol.


I'm glad you solved it.
My LYS has been having classes to make fair isle felted bags. They're really pretty. Felting makes the bags stronger too.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> They did that to me once...the injection. And i swelled up like the blueberry girl in Charlie and the chocolate factory. No more shots for me.


Stay away from the sick people if you can't do the injection.
There are so many people sniffing up here, but the flu shots aren't available yet. Apparently there is a shortage here???


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We have to watch for Polly and Chris.


I sent an email to Chris (I think it's a current email address) but I don't have one for Polly. Polly did answer Londy's pm so hopefully she will find us here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello all, thought I had better drop in, and not worry anyone! Things are going well here, nothing much happening atm, but I am heading down to Adelaide on Saturday, for a wedding, and staying down for a week, for my younger sisters 60th; or older sister will also be across from Perth. It will be the first time we have been together, for a few years, and I am quite looking forward to seeing both of them!
> 
> I hope the travellers have a wonderful time, and I am looking forward to hearing of your escapades! xoxoxo


Have a great time with your sisters.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking good! xxxooo


Thanks. I've popped it on my head, to test size and it's nice and warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Photos..


Great pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We weren't ready either but got them anyway. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm25:


I'd say stay inside until it warms up, but you'd run out of groceries. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, quite nice and bright here today but ccccccold!! Off to Whitby today! Had a PM from our Polly, she's fine, just has a lot going on. Catch you later!! Xxxx


Have fun today. Thanks for the update on Polly. Glad she's doing okay. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). No precipitation today.
> I keep reminding mum that Halloween is tomorrow, but she keeps forgetting and making plans to be out when the kids are running around. (Bad idea)
> I finally started with the contrast colour on the brioche. Binky is probably half done on her baby blanket. The owner at my LYS said I like brioche and she is right. There is something rhythmic about it.


That is lovely and you are right I like it to, I have not started the blanket yet trying to see if my shoulder will feel any better and play nice!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Busy picking out things. This is for the master shower.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Your socks like nice and warm. I haven't tried that yarn before.


It was my first time buying it and luckily I bought some for me too because it is soooo soft and squishy I'm making Michael a pair with what was left from Ds's then I am going to make mine!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> So, do you have a handle on the bag that you can carry it, or did you mean you have the idea how to make it?


She means on how to make it, it's a small bag to put your ball of yarn in so it doesn't go rolling everywhere, I will post a picture later as I got a treat last night when I took Michael out to a few places for Halloween we had a ball and only got scared once....... :sm06: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> Busy picking out things. This is for the master shower.


Oh I like that look!


----------



## binkbrice

Waiting on my dryer to be delivered! Have a good day all!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Busy picking out things. This is for the master shower.


Ooh, lovely. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Busy picking out things. This is for the master shower.


How fun and those look great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> How did that happen? (I have had wine in the bottom of a drinking glass :sm12: )


I did not mean they did not drink it. I just did not have the proper glasses to serve it in. They assured me they would drink it out the kids tupperware glasses if need be.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Cleveland. We are all up and breakfasted and playing on our phones. Shortly we will be off to catch the bus to Whitby.
> 
> Happy Wednesday - fish and chips day! Xx


Thanks for that. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I'm awake at 4:30 am EDT and I try not to be too loud, which is kind of funny. Mum is 85% deaf and DD can sleep through a tornado. I really don't need to creep about.
> Oh dear, what was in your hot pad that it caught fire! We had one made with beans that started smoking and got thrown out because the smell wouldn't go away.


My hot pad was 100% cotton. I ASSUMED it was safe in microwave. I have used items made of cotton many times in there. The one thing different this time was I set it for 10 minutes and after 5 or 6 minutes they started burning. My heating pad gets heated for 3 minutes, my bed socks get heated for 2-3 minutes.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> My hot pad was 100% cotton. I ASSUMED it was safe in microwave. I have used items made of cotton many times in there. The one thing different this time was I set it for 10 minutes and after 5 or 6 minutes they started burning. My heating pad gets heated for 3 minutes, my bed socks get heated for 2-3 minutes.


I sleep with an ice pack clutched to my chest , otherwise it's so hot at 67° in here that i can't sleep at all. Everyone else is freezing but i love that they let me have my way lol. Every once in a while Mr E. Turns the heat on to 69° but not for long. He's going to buy a space heater for his room lol. 
He's having a very rough patch right now. His girlfriend broke up with him because she had started talking to a guy she works with. She told him he wasn't good enough for her ! He's so heartbroken that he's letting her continue to walk all over him. He even let her come over here last night... I think he's trying to win her back. I've tried to tell him that she is only 18 and wanting to be wild,and her saying he wasn't good enough for her should have been done and gone. Send him some cyber love y'all he's so lonely????.


----------



## linkan

another attempt to post pic.


----------



## linkan

Yay it worked.. The video had to be opened with Facebook because that's where it came from.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Busy picking out things. This is for the master shower.


I like that very much ! ????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Cannot view.


Sorry meant to post that reply with this.. It's on Facebook. So out had to be opened with Facebook.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> another attempt to post pic.


That is great!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> another attempt to post pic.


That is gorgeous, I love it! I need some small items, to get me back into sewing, and that mightnjust be the thing that will do it for me; but it will have to wait til I get back home now! ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I sleep with an ice pack clutched to my chest , otherwise it's so hot at 67° in here that i can't sleep at all. Everyone else is freezing but i love that they let me have my way lol. Every once in a while Mr E. Turns the heat on to 69° but not for long. He's going to buy a space heater for his room lol.
> He's having a very rough patch right now. His girlfriend broke up with him because she had started talking to a guy she works with. She told him he wasn't good enough for her ! He's so heartbroken that he's letting her continue to walk all over him. He even let her come over here last night... I think he's trying to win her back. I've tried to tell him that she is only 18 and wanting to be wild,and her saying he wasn't good enough for her should have been done and gone. Send him some cyber love y'all he's so lonely????.


Hey CD, I am a bit like you; except I have the cooler going all day & night -we are getting temps of 35°C, and higher, already .... somdh has a blanket over him, while I have the cooler on. We actually needed to have the aircon on today, because the cooler wasn't coping with the heat. The next 3 days are going to be 38°C, then a drop to 26°C on Saturday! :sm06: :sm06: 
It doesn't really know if we are in summer or autumn here; and the weather behaves like that all year, we usually get 3 of the 4 seasons, in any week of the year! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

For the ladies in the north of UK, atm, have a great time, and keep posting!

Jacky, I hope you can maintain the warmth in your house. I would send some from here, if it was at all possible, just enough to get your temps to a more acceptable range, and lower ours, in the process!

CD .... here are lots of hugs for Mr E ..???????????????? .... but tell him that there are a lot of lovely girls, that are many girls in his vicinity, that would be much more suited to him, and would be much better for him, than his ex has shown herself to be!!!!!!????????

I am now going to try and get some sleep, so I can wake at a reasonable hour!????????????????????

Good night all


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I'm hoping he just didnt' want to worry you. If that is the case, he failed. <Hugs> to you Janet.


I did answer on the old thread, but I'll do so again. They found a lump in his chest a year ago. Yesterday he went for a check-up and it has not changed so it is deemed benign. Nice of him to share his concern over the last year. NOT.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Photos..


Happy people! Love you girls and wish I was with you instead of here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I did answer on the old thread, but I'll do so again. They found a lump in his chest a year ago. Yesterday he went for a check-up and it has not changed so it is deemed benign. Nice of him to share his concern over the last year. NOT.


Pleased it's nothing serious, sounds like a typical man. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Happy people! Love you girls and wish I was with you instead of here.


Me too, never mind roll on April. xx


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I did answer on the old thread, but I'll do so again. They found a lump in his chest a year ago. Yesterday he went for a check-up and it has not changed so it is deemed benign. Nice of him to share his concern over the last year. NOT.


He did not want to worry you which is a good thing, but..... So glad it is found to be benign.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I sleep with an ice pack clutched to my chest , otherwise it's so hot at 67° in here that i can't sleep at all. Everyone else is freezing but i love that they let me have my way lol. Every once in a while Mr E. Turns the heat on to 69° but not for long. He's going to buy a space heater for his room lol.
> He's having a very rough patch right now. His girlfriend broke up with him because she had started talking to a guy she works with. She told him he wasn't good enough for her ! He's so heartbroken that he's letting her continue to walk all over him. He even let her come over here last night... I think he's trying to win her back. I've tried to tell him that she is only 18 and wanting to be wild,and her saying he wasn't good enough for her should have been done and gone. Send him some cyber love y'all he's so lonely????.


It should have reached him by now. Lotsa hugs.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Me too, never mind roll on April. xx


April? which, what, when, where, how, who and why?


----------



## lifeline

RookieRetiree said:


> Busy picking out things. This is for the master shower.


Nice


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> another attempt to post pic.


Lovely


----------



## PurpleFi

Photos from today.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Some more....


----------



## PurpleFi

A few more....


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> A few more....


I hope you didn't have to wait long.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I hope you didn't have to wait long.


Not long at all. X


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from today.....


Wonderful photos! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the pictures. How cold is it? Susan are they wearing you out?


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> another attempt to post pic.


I was just getting ready to post a picture!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I was just getting ready to post a picture!


You can post one with something in it lol.. Or of the bottom , which I'm proud to have figured out lol.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> A few more....


Awwwww, your all so beautiful! I love it. Susan i love the new hairdo. I don't think I've seen yours that short . it suits you???? and i love your bag too ! So pretty????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> That is great!!! :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks???? I've been fiddling with them for a month it seems, and finally figured it out. The square bottom that is.lol


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> You can post one with something in it lol.. Or of the bottom , which I'm proud to have figured out lol.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That is gorgeous, I love it! I need some small items, to get me back into sewing, and that mightnjust be the thing that will do it for me; but it will have to wait til I get back home now! ????????


'Twas so easy once i got the bottom figured out lol.


----------



## linkan

So glad you like it.. Now i want one but need more of the fabric . i should make the dpn bags with that material!


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> It should have reached him by now. Lotsa hugs.


Thank you sweet lady. Here's hugs back to you for the relief of dh's results !


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> A few more....


Lovely photos but it looks cold there. It's raining here now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> April? which, what, when, where, how, who and why?


Have pm'd you. xx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> For the ladies in the north of UK, atm, have a great time, and keep posting!
> 
> Jacky, I hope you can maintain the warmth in your house. I would send some from here, if it was at all possible, just enough to get your temps to a more acceptable range, and lower ours, in the process!
> 
> CD .... here are lots of hugs for Mr E ..???????????????? .... but tell him that there are a lot of lovely girls, that are many girls in his vicinity, that would be much more suited to him, and would be much better for him, than his ex has shown herself to be!!!!!!????????
> 
> I am now going to try and get some sleep, so I can wake at a reasonable hour!????????????????????
> 
> Good night all


Good night MJ , I'll pass on the love.????


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thanks for the pictures. How cold is it? Susan are they wearing you out?


It wasn't too bad and the sun was out. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> So glad you like it.. Now i want one but need more of the fabric . i should make the dpn bags with that material!


I love this bag I, do you mean the dpn cozy? Because yes that would be awesome did you make you one of these bags or the project case


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely photos but it looks cold there. It's raining here now. xx


It's raining here too. I've got the heat off and the doors and windows open. It feels good enough for a nap! I think I'll do that lol


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I love this bag I, do you mean the dpn cozy? Because yes that would be awesome did you make you one of these bags or the project case


? Project case?


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I love this bag I, do you mean the dpn cozy? Because yes that would be awesome did you make you one of these bags or the project case


I only had enough material to make yours


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> It's raining here too. I've got the heat off and the doors and windows open. It feels good enough for a nap! I think I'll do that lol


We've got the doors and windows closed, the heating on and the log burner going. xx :sm23:


----------



## linkan

I know what you mean now. The one with the clips.... I made myself one with the marauders map.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Busy picking out things. This is for the master shower.


Ooh, very nice!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> He did not want to worry you which is a good thing, but..... So glad it is found to be benign.


Men, eh?!! Glad all is well, and he is fit enough for you to ding him round the ear!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did not mean they did not drink it. I just did not have the proper glasses to serve it in. They assured me they would drink it out the kids tupperware glasses if need be.


We found some plastic glasses for 39p each!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Men, eh?!! Glad all is well, and he is fit enough for you to ding him round the ear!!


Ditto from me!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I sleep with an ice pack clutched to my chest , otherwise it's so hot at 67° in here that i can't sleep at all. Everyone else is freezing but i love that they let me have my way lol. Every once in a while Mr E. Turns the heat on to 69° but not for long. He's going to buy a space heater for his room lol.
> He's having a very rough patch right now. His girlfriend broke up with him because she had started talking to a guy she works with. She told him he wasn't good enough for her ! He's so heartbroken that he's letting her continue to walk all over him. He even let her come over here last night... I think he's trying to win her back. I've tried to tell him that she is only 18 and wanting to be wild,and her saying he wasn't good enough for her should have been done and gone. Send him some cyber love y'all he's so lonely????.


Many, many big comforting hugs to him, really really feel for him and this will pass, Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Pjs, wine and knitting.....


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Thank you sweet lady. Here's hugs back to you for the relief of dh's results !


Thanks. gratefully received


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Have pm'd you. xx


Have you? It hasn't come through yet.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got the doors and windows closed, the heating on and the log burner going. xx :sm23:


and wrapped up warm?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Men, eh?!! Glad all is well, and he is fit enough for you to ding him round the ear!!


Susan can lamp him for me.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Pjs, wine and knitting.....


That looks lovely and cosy but can you actually knit?


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Pjs, wine and knitting.....


Perfect!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That looks lovely and cosy but can you actually knit?


No, it was completely staged!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> No, it was completely staged!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Have you? It hasn't come through yet.


Right therein lies the problem of you not being in the loop perhaps. Will e-mail. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh, what a fun picture.


PurpleFi said:


> Pjs, wine and knitting.....


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks all.
> I sent PMs to everyone (I think) and emails to whoever I had email addresses.


Received with thanks. I was way behind on the old thread. Hope I haven't missed something really important.


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> We have to watch for Polly and Chris.


I'm here. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I sent an email to Chris (I think it's a current email address) but I don't have one for Polly. Polly did answer Londy's pm so hopefully she will find us here.


I'm here,,,,,,


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> I'm here. Xxxx


Hi. Glad to see you.

:sm02: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I'm here,,,,,,


Glad you found us. xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I only had enough material to make yours


You didn't get anything out of it?


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm bushed. We've had a lovely day, weather wise and enjoyed ourselves at Whitby. The fish and chips were gorgeous. We did some thrift shops and some clothes shopping, I got two new tops, Rebecca got a coat it suits her, she really suits the colour red. Josephine bought a top , a nice turquoise colour we were surprised it wasn't purple, but she could dye it yet. June got some shoes, very nice ones too. 

Hope you've all had a good day too. It's just so sad that they will be going home in the morning. Come again girls, you are always welcome in my home.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm bushed. We've had a lovely day, weather wise and enjoyed ourselves at Whitby. The fish and chips were gorgeous. We did some thrift shops and some clothes shopping, I got two new tops, Rebecca got a coat it suits her, she really suits the colour red. Josephine bought a top , a nice turquoise colour we were surprised it wasn't purple, but she could dye it yet. June got some shoes, very nice ones too.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day too. It's just so sad that they will be going home in the morning. Come again girls, you are always welcome in my home.


Sounds like a great day but no yarn bought???????? xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a great day but no yarn bought???????? xx :sm09:


But a lot exchanged xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

It's been a great time. Allin bed and tired out with fresh sea air, lots of talking, laughing, drinking and some knitting.

Night night xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> But a lot exchanged xxx


????? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It's been a great time. Allin bed and tired out with fresh sea air, lots of talking, laughing, drinking and some knitting.
> 
> Night night xx


Night night. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a great day but no yarn bought???????? xx :sm09:


No yarn shops.....I really Darent buy anymore haha...I'm trying to rid myself of some to theses girls but they aren't having it.


----------



## Judy M

jinx said:


> Cannot view.


This is what I get at that website:
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may be broken or expired, or you may not have permission to view this page


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> No yarn shops.....I really Darent buy anymore haha...I'm trying to rid myself of some to theses girls but they aren't having it.


Are they all ill or something, refusing yarn? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Judy M

Took my little dog out to get the mail yesterday. Someone let dog out of car (it is pet of next door neighbor's mother and is there off and on), which I didn't see and it attacked my dog. Hopefully there was no damage to either of us, but I did get some bruises on back of my hand from their dog's teeth or nails, when I was picking my dog up. All I got from that "person" was "I'm sorry," as she walked towards her door.


----------



## jinx

Judy M said:


> This is what I get at that website:
> The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may be broken or expired, or you may not have permission to view this page


Yes, just what I got.


----------



## jinx

Judy M said:


> Took my little dog out to get the mail yesterday. Someone let dog out of car (it is pet of next door neighbor's mother and is there off and on), which I didn't see and it attacked my dog. Hopefully there was no damage to either of us, but I did get some bruises on back of my hand from their dog's teeth or nails, when I was picking my dog up. All I got from that "person" was "I'm sorry," as she walked towards her door.


Good grief. All they could say is, "I'm sorry." Every time you walk out the door you will have to be worrying about whether that dog is there and if it is going to attach again. I might be tempted to discuss the situation with the neighbor.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm bushed. We've had a lovely day, weather wise and enjoyed ourselves at Whitby. The fish and chips were gorgeous. We did some thrift shops and some clothes shopping, I got two new tops, Rebecca got a coat it suits her, she really suits the colour red. Josephine bought a top , a nice turquoise colour we were surprised it wasn't purple, but she could dye it yet. June got some shoes, very nice ones too.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day too. It's just so sad that they will be going home in the morning. Come again girls, you are always welcome in my home.


Wow you got a lot of shopping done in one day. I can imagine that Rebecca would look great in red. Sure glad you took a bit of time for nourishment. Have to have fish and chips as it is Wednesday.


----------



## wendyacz

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks. gratefully received


lucky duckies!!!!!!!


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Are they all ill or something, refusing yarn? xx :sm09: :sm09:


Limited suitcase space :sm16:


----------



## lifeline

Judy M said:


> Took my little dog out to get the mail yesterday. Someone let dog out of car (it is pet of next door neighbor's mother and is there off and on), which I didn't see and it attacked my dog. Hopefully there was no damage to either of us, but I did get some bruises on back of my hand from their dog's teeth or nails, when I was picking my dog up. All I got from that "person" was "I'm sorry," as she walked towards her door.


Sorry you've had that Judy


----------



## London Girl

Judy M said:


> Took my little dog out to get the mail yesterday. Someone let dog out of car (it is pet of next door neighbor's mother and is there off and on), which I didn't see and it attacked my dog. Hopefully there was no damage to either of us, but I did get some bruises on back of my hand from their dog's teeth or nails, when I was picking my dog up. All I got from that "person" was "I'm sorry," as she walked towards her door.


I'm sorry you met such an ignorant person, hope you're not suffering too much!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Limited suitcase space :sm16:


You mean you didn't bring it half empty just in case? xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm sorry you met such an ignorant person, hope you're not suffering too much!


Ooh we're all up, bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning, what time's your train? Have a good journey. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a slightly chilly oop north!

Sorry to be going home today, Susan has spoiled us royally, we've had such a lovely giggly time, hope we can do it again, will miss you muchly Susan. Xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a slightly sunnyWales, we had a whole load of rain yesterday but that seems to have gone now. Shawl is coming on but it takes ages just doing a row, about 300 stitches now. See you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Up North. Up having breakfast and chatting away. Had a really funtime. Hope to do it again soon.

Happy Thursday and Happy November and All Saints Day everyone.xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh we're all up, bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning, what time's your train? Have a good journey. xx


Train leaves Saltburn just before 12. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Train leaves Saltburn just before 12. X


A nice leisurely morning then. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A nice leisurely morning then. xx


Yep, we're all packed and ready to go :sm03:!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> A nice leisurely morning then. xx


Oh yes. Knitting out.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. It was a good thing I got up early yesterday and got a few chores accomplished. I became very fatigued and needed to rest for the majority of the rest of the day. I was concerned that I was getting sick. Then my shoulder started to ache a bit. That made me realize I was having a bit of a reaction to the flu shot. Anyone that is over 65 gets the high dose. I have never had any reaction at all. Wondering if the high dose made the difference. Oh well, I believe I feel okay today.


----------



## jinx

Susan, I read a tip about chilled wine today. Serve the wine room temperature. Also serve a bowl of frozen grapes. Those that like chilled wine can add the grapes without diluting the wine.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). It's not raining at the moment but is expected to pour all day. It dried up yesterday at suppertime and stayed dry for all the kiddies. We had about 200. I filled the candy cauldron 3 times and went through 6 - 3lb bags of candies and 3 boxes of chocolates.
No knitting last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Susan, I read a tip about chilled wine today. Serve the wine room temperature. Also serve a bowl of frozen grapes. Those that like chilled wine can add the grapes without diluting the wine.


I like that idea. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It was a good thing I got up early yesterday and got a few chores accomplished. I became very fatigued and needed to rest for the majority of the rest of the day. I was concerned that I was getting sick. Then my shoulder started to ache a bit. That made me realize I was having a bit of a reaction to the flu shot. Anyone that is over 65 gets the high dose. I have never had any reaction at all. Wondering if the high dose made the difference. Oh well, I believe I feel okay today.


Probably just a slight reaction, my arm hurt for a few days after my flu shot but was fine after. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It was a good thing I got up early yesterday and got a few chores accomplished. I became very fatigued and needed to rest for the majority of the rest of the day. I was concerned that I was getting sick. Then my shoulder started to ache a bit. That made me realize I was having a bit of a reaction to the flu shot. Anyone that is over 65 gets the high dose. I have never had any reaction at all. Wondering if the high dose made the difference. Oh well, I believe I feel okay today.


Those shots should come with warnings: apply bag of frozen peas to injection spot and don't do anything all day.
I'm glad you're better now. I'd still take it easy today.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yep, we're all packed and ready to go :sm03:!!


Too soon!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Up North. Up having breakfast and chatting away. Had a really funtime. Hope to do it again soon.
> 
> Happy Thursday and Happy November and All Saints Day everyone.xxx


And happy Knit Night at Cobourg LYS for me.
Happy Thursday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunnyWales, we had a whole load of rain yesterday but that seems to have gone now. Shawl is coming on but it takes ages just doing a row, about 300 stitches now. See you all later. xx


I was thinking of doing a modular shawl (like Jane Slicer-Smith's patterns http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=slicer&page=1&sort=recently-popular)so there wouldn't be so many stitches, but I decided I didn't want to keep picking up stitches for the modules either.
Keep knitting one stitch at a time and it'll be done soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Limited suitcase space :sm16:


Mail it home?


----------



## nitz8catz

Judy M said:


> Took my little dog out to get the mail yesterday. Someone let dog out of car (it is pet of next door neighbor's mother and is there off and on), which I didn't see and it attacked my dog. Hopefully there was no damage to either of us, but I did get some bruises on back of my hand from their dog's teeth or nails, when I was picking my dog up. All I got from that "person" was "I'm sorry," as she walked towards her door.





jinx said:


> Good grief. All they could say is, "I'm sorry." Every time you walk out the door you will have to be worrying about whether that dog is there and if it is going to attach again. I might be tempted to discuss the situation with the neighbor.


We had a similar thing happen with my daughter and our dog when they were walking across the park. Another dog off leash came charging across the park and attacked our leashed dog. The owner didnt' even call his dog back.
We called the police and they came and talked to the owner. It was not the first complaint that had been made. After that his dog was always on a rope (How expensive is a proper leash, but at least it was restrained.)
Hopefully that neighbour will control their dog from now on.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm bushed. We've had a lovely day, weather wise and enjoyed ourselves at Whitby. The fish and chips were gorgeous. We did some thrift shops and some clothes shopping, I got two new tops, Rebecca got a coat it suits her, she really suits the colour red. Josephine bought a top , a nice turquoise colour we were surprised it wasn't purple, but she could dye it yet. June got some shoes, very nice ones too.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day too. It's just so sad that they will be going home in the morning. Come again girls, you are always welcome in my home.


It's lovely having company. I'm glad you all had a wonderful time.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I'm here,,,,,,


Great to "see" you again.
I hope all is well.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Pjs, wine and knitting.....


That's a fun picture and a cuddly couch. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got the doors and windows closed, the heating on and the log burner going. xx :sm23:


No log burner here (I miss our old fireplace) but the rest is the same.
Although I sleep with the window open, even in this weather, under warm covers. The cold air makes me breath better overnight.
Stay warm.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It was a good thing I got up early yesterday and got a few chores accomplished. I became very fatigued and needed to rest for the majority of the rest of the day. I was concerned that I was getting sick. Then my shoulder started to ache a bit. That made me realize I was having a bit of a reaction to the flu shot. Anyone that is over 65 gets the high dose. I have never had any reaction at all. Wondering if the high dose made the difference. Oh well, I believe I feel okay today.


Glad it was only the flu jab xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Have pm'd you. xx


Make sure you send to the SaxonLady (without the space) Saxon Lady (with a space) is someone else. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

That fabric is lovely. It's too bad you don't have more.
Your bag is wonderful. It's great that you were able to figure out the bottom.
Do you know how much bags much simpler than yours are selling for in my LYS?


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I was thinking of doing a modular shawl (like Jane Slicer-Smith's patterns http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=slicer&page=1&sort=recently-popular)so there wouldn't be so many stitches, but I decided I didn't want to keep picking up stitches for the modules either.
> Keep knitting one stitch at a time and it'll be done soon.


I hate picking up stitches I can never do them neatly enough so will plod on. It's good in a way because it takes longer to do which means I'm not back and for to my stash looking for things to do. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Pjs, wine and knitting.....


What a wonderful evening! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Very eerie and spooky. Looks like a good time was had by adults and children alike.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). It's not raining at the moment but is expected to pour all day. It dried up yesterday at suppertime and stayed dry for all the kiddies. We had about 200. I filled the candy cauldron 3 times and went through 6 - 3lb bags of candies and 3 boxes of chocolates.
> No knitting last night.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably just a slight reaction, my arm hurt for a few days after my flu shot but was fine after. xx


I may never have even realized my shoulder was a bit achy if I had not had the other mild symptoms. I guess I am leery since I got sick so quickly recently. I have so many aches and pains of old age that I try to ignore anything that does not require treatment.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It was a good thing I got up early yesterday and got a few chores accomplished. I became very fatigued and needed to rest for the majority of the rest of the day. I was concerned that I was getting sick. Then my shoulder started to ache a bit. That made me realize I was having a bit of a reaction to the flu shot. Anyone that is over 65 gets the high dose. I have never had any reaction at all. Wondering if the high dose made the difference. Oh well, I believe I feel okay today.





Barn-dweller said:


> Probably just a slight reaction, my arm hurt for a few days after my flu shot but was fine after. xx


While I was still working, I had to have the flue shot every year, during that time, I had an adverse reaction twice, the first time I had a Flue shot, and then a few years before I finished work; I had a really severe reaction, and refused to have it for a couple of years! I only began having the injections again, only because I have begun having relatively severe Asthma episodes, and I really hope those injections wil stop me contracting any of the influenza strains, that are circling our world and getting stronger! :sm06: :sm16: ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> And happy Knit Night at Cobourg LYS for me.
> Happy Thursday.


Have a great night! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunnyWales, we had a whole load of rain yesterday but that seems to have gone now. Shawl is coming on but it takes ages just doing a row, about 300 stitches now. See you all later. xx
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing a modular shawl (like Jane Slicer-Smith's patterns http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=slicer&page=1&sort=recently-popular)so there wouldn't be so many stitches, but I decided I didn't want to keep picking up stitches for the modules either.
> Keep knitting one stitch at a time and it'll be done soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I have just begun working on the second twin blanket, that I began when I found out that dd4 was having twins! :sm06: :sm06: I was so sick of working onmthe same pattern for so long, that I just couldn't continue with the second blanket, but these little girls will be 4 in December, and I now really want to get them finished for them, and wrap them each in a beautiful box, so they can be kept for when they are much older; and possibly use them, if they have their own babies! ????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I hate picking up stitches I can never do them neatly enough so will plod on. It's good in a way because it takes longer to do which means I'm not back and for to my stash looking for things to do. xx


Jacky I have found that it doesn't matter how messy the picked up stitches look, once they are picked up; once I have blocked the item, the stitches are no longer visible, they have become like the stitches in rest of the item, and can't be seen! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I am now signing off to watch my favourite series on Netflix ..... "Lucifer". Have a great day, everyone! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm sorry you met such an ignorant person, hope you're not suffering too much!


Me, too, Judy.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly chilly oop north!
> 
> Sorry to be going home today, Susan has spoiled us royally, we've had such a lovely giggly time, hope we can do it again, will miss you muchly Susan. Xxxxxx


So glad you all had such a wonderful time together (who would ever doubt that you would?)! Safe travels to all of you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). It's not raining at the moment but is expected to pour all day. It dried up yesterday at suppertime and stayed dry for all the kiddies. We had about 200. I filled the candy cauldron 3 times and went through 6 - 3lb bags of candies and 3 boxes of chocolates.
> No knitting last night.


That's a lot of kiddies!!! The pictures are great. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Those shots should come with warnings: apply bag of frozen peas to injection spot and don't do anything all day.
> I'm glad you're better now. I'd still take it easy today.


Me, too, jinx! We don't want you having a relapse! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> And happy Knit Night at Cobourg LYS for me.
> Happy Thursday.


Have fun tonight! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That fabric is lovely. It's too bad you don't have more.
> Your bag is wonderful. It's great that you were able to figure out the bottom.
> Do you know how much bags much simpler than yours are selling for in my LYS?


Lots!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> A few more....


Had to pop in and say Glad you all had a lovely time at Whitby I've sat in that same spot a time or 2 ????
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi

On train back to Kings Croos. Just had lovely sanwiches made by Susan washed down with a glass of rose. Still knitting. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Ps. Photo
Pps Lifeline is scowling cos we only have 15 mins free wifi.


----------



## London Girl

Swedenme said:


> Had to pop in and say Glad you all had a lovely time at Whitby I've sat in that same spot a time or 2 ????
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Ps. Photo
> Pps Lifeline is scowling cos we only have 15 mins free wifi.


Ooohhhh that is just nowhere near enough time to communicate with everyone necessary, don't UK Rail realise that the internet is absolutely mandatory now, and travellers need to be able to have constant access to the very best reception, and the fastest speed at *ALL* times!!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Ps. Photo
> Pps Lifeline is scowling cos we only have 15 mins free wifi.


Lovely people. I would hate to be on the wrong end of Lifelines scowl.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Ps. Photo
> Pps Lifeline is scowling cos we only have 15 mins free wifi.


Your trains look very comfortable, I've never been on one. Are they noisy? I remember when we were winding yarn on the back of the chairs at the cabin, I wound mine too tight and June could hardly get it off! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Ooohhhh that is just nowhere near enough time to communicate with everyone necessary, don't UK Rail realise that the internet is absolutely mandatory now, and travellers need to be able to have constant access to the very best reception, and the fastest speed at *ALL* times!!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Im on SW train internet now. Soon be home x


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> On train back to Kings Croos. Just had lovely sanwiches made by Susan washed down with a glass of rose. Still knitting. X


So enjoyed all the photo's and good to see Susan again looking fantastic. Your visit was too short. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Im on SW train internet now. Soon be home x


A Bentley reunion coming up. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Your trains look very comfortable, I've never been on one. Are they noisy? I remember when we were winding yarn on the back of the chairs at the cabin, I wound mine too tight and June could hardly get it off! xoxoxo


Train was ok. Rose wine, Susan's sandwiches and knitting. Will take you on one one fsy. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> A Bentley reunion coming up. xoxoxo


Oh yes xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Had to pop in and say Glad you all had a lovely time at Whitby I've sat in that same spot a time or 2 ????
> Sonja


Hi Sonja, whitby was as lovely as ever.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> So enjoyed all the photo's and good to see Susan again looking fantastic. Your visit was too short. xoxoxo


She was brilluant and boy what a great driver she is to cope with all the steep hairpin bends xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Very eerie and spooky. Looks like a good time was had by adults and children alike.


You pull out all the stops Mav, bet that attracts a lot of trick or treater's. I heard the fireman doing their fireworks up at the school yard, it didn't last very long... fireworks must be expensive. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> She was brilluant and boy what a great driver she is to cope with all the steep hairpin bends xx


Quite different from where you live! She and Mav would make a pair on the race track! xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I may never have even realized my shoulder was a bit achy if I had not had the other mild symptoms. I guess I am leery since I got sick so quickly recently. I have so many aches and pains of old age that I try to ignore anything that does not require treatment.


I twigged a muscle in my low back swinging a maul the other day, I like the little warnings to alert me to the "big one" so am staying away from the woodpile for a few days and I'll be right as rain again. 
We haven't gotten our flu shots yet... putting it on the list.


----------



## Islander

Swedenme said:


> Had to pop in and say Glad you all had a lovely time at Whitby I've sat in that same spot a time or 2 ????
> Sonja


Hello Sonja, pop in again!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I have just begun working on the second twin blanket, that I began when I found out that dd4 was having twins! :sm06: :sm06: I was so sick of working onmthe same pattern for so long, that I just couldn't continue with the second blanket, but these little girls will be 4 in December, and I now really want to get them finished for them, and wrap them each in a beautiful box, so they can be kept for when they are much older; and possibly use them, if they have their own babies! ????????


Sentimental and an excellent plan. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Quite different from where you live! Her and Mav would make a pair on the race track! xxxx


Ooh they would. It would be like Formulae One meets Whackey Races xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I twigged a muscle in my low back swinging a maul the other day, I like the little warnings to alert me to the "big one" so am staying away from the woodpile for a few days and I'll be right as rain again.
> We haven't gotten our flu shots yet... putting it on the list.


Take it easy xxxx


----------



## jinx

Yes, June likes to have the yarn around her chairs very loose and casual. ;^) The Amtrak trains I have ridden on are noisy. However, they are much quieter than the trains I rode on as a child.


Islander said:


> Your trains look very comfortable, I've never been on one. Are they noisy? I remember when we were winding yarn on the back of the chairs at the cabin, I wound mine too tight and June could hardly get it off! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Im home and being purred at.


----------



## truthandlight

Hello to everyone who regularly posts on here. I still follow you all, even though I don't reply very often. I'm mostly a silent lurker, the same as I am on FB. But, I read with interest, and enjoy seeing what you all are up to. My life is very quiet and retirement is just that, retired and relaxing. I'm glad I am able to find you all when the post changes.

I will be having a bunch of my knitting for sale Sat. in a holiday Bazaar that our neighborhood has each year. I've knitted over 100 discloths in all my spare time, so I hope to get rid of a bunch of them.

Love and Blessings to you all!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Im home and being purred at.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

truthandlight said:


> Hello to everyone who regularly posts on here. I still follow you all, even though I don't reply very often. I'm mostly a silent lurker, the same as I am on FB. But, I read with interest, and enjoy seeing what you all are up to. My life is very quiet and retirement is just that, retired and relaxing. I'm glad I am able to find you all when the post changes.
> 
> I will be having a bunch of my knitting for sale Sat. in a holiday Bazaar that our neighborhood has each year. I've knitted over 100 discloths in all my spare time, so I hope to get rid of a bunch of them.
> 
> Love and Blessings to you all!!


Great to see you on here, Ruth. I was just thinking about you this morning. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Im home and being purred at.


Glad he's still talking to you. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls and nice to have my travelers home safe and sound. I've had a wonderful, wonderful time. My home has been alive again and I bless the day I went on kp to meet such fantastic people like yourselves. We are sitting in Stephens, boys and me, and waiting for pizza delivery to come, then we are going to have some choc chip cookies. 

The adults are home tomorrow, I'll meet them lunchtime at the station, and I'm thinking of staying over another night. 

I'm feeling a sense of happiness that I haven't felt since my Albert left. I just feel a bit better than I did.thankyou for that.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Great to see you on here, Ruth. I was just thinking about you this morning. :sm02: xxxooo


What she said x


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls and nice to have my travelers home safe and sound. I've had a wonderful, wonderful time. My home has been alive again and I bless the day I went on kp to meet such fantastic people like yourselves. We are sitting in Stephens, boys and me, and waiting for pizza delivery to come, then we are going to have some choc chip cookies.
> 
> The adults are home tomorrow, I'll meet them lunchtime at the station, and I'm thinking of staying over another night.
> 
> I'm feeling a sense of happiness that I haven't felt since my Albert left. I just feel a bit better than I did.thankyou for that.


It wS grwat to see you having fun with us. Enjoy your pizza. We've just had a Chinesetake away xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Swedenme said:


> Had to pop in and say Glad you all had a lovely time at Whitby I've sat in that same spot a time or 2 ????
> Sonja


Welcome Sonja, nice of you to join us. Come along anytime.


----------



## jinx

I learned something new today. To me, it is an amazing way to knit jogless stripes. For halloween I made 5 warm hats for the kids to wear with their costumes. All the hats needed stripes to match their costume. I worked hard to make them perfect by using the lifting stitch jogless technique. Today I am making a helix hat to use up small balls of yarn. I went to see the helix pattern and stumbled upon this technique. 



 It works so great that I had to keep knitting and knitting and ignore my housework. I know I am probably the last one to know this, but I thought I would share anyhow.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Yes, June likes to have the yarn around her chairs very loose and casual. ;^) The Amtrak trains I have ridden on are noisy. However, they are much quieter than the trains I rode on as a child.


You haven't heard the Saltburn to darlington train. There's only two carriages, the Windows can hardly be seen out of and I feel ashamed of them. Why we always have to have the tattiest trains and buses I'll never know. We were on an ariva bus yesterday to go to Whitby and the windows were so filthy that my southern friends couldn't see the wonderful views we have here. Absolutely filthy. There must have been weeks of dirt on them.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> You haven't heard the Saltburn to darlington train. There's only two carriages, the Windows can hardly be seen out of and I feel ashamed of them. Why we always have to have the tattiest grins and buses I'll never know. We were on an ariva bust yesterday to go to Whitby and the window wer so filthy that my southern friends couldn't see the wonderful views we have here. Absolutely filthy. There must have been weeks of dirt on them.


That is too bad. Next time throw a bit of windex and a cloth in your bag and clean them. Do you think management would notice and take the hint?


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> That is too bad. Next time throw a bit of windex and a cloth in your bag and clean them. Do you think management would notice and take the hint?


The dirt and sea salt spray was on the outside.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls and nice to have my travelers home safe and sound. I've had a wonderful, wonderful time. My home has been alive again and I bless the day I went on kp to meet such fantastic people like yourselves. We are sitting in Stephens, boys and me, and waiting for pizza delivery to come, then we are going to have some choc chip cookies.
> 
> The adults are home tomorrow, I'll meet them lunchtime at the station, and I'm thinking of staying over another night.
> 
> I'm feeling a sense of happiness that I haven't felt since my Albert left. I just feel a bit better than I did.thankyou for that.


Pleased you're down at Stephens, I know I felt empty after they left here. Glad you had a great time together. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> You haven't heard the Saltburn to darlington train. There's only two carriages, the Windows can hardly be seen out of and I feel ashamed of them. Why we always have to have the tattiest trains and buses I'll never know. We were on an ariva bus yesterday to go to Whitby and the windows were so filthy that my southern friends couldn't see the wonderful views we have here. Absolutely filthy. There must have been weeks of dirt on them.


One of the joys of living in the country, vehicles pick up all the mud and dirt they can find. Our cars are never clean. xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> That is too bad. Next time throw a bit of windex and a cloth in your bag and clean them. Do you think management would notice and take the hint?


Doubt it...they'll put it down to cutbacks. It's a wonderful excuse that lots of people use.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Pleased you're down at Stephens, I know I felt empty after they left here. Glad you had a great time together. xx :sm24:


The strange thing is, barny, I'm not feeling empty. I feel so much more fulfilled.ive not felt that since I lost him. I'll just start and count the days til I see them again. I'll go and win at over 60's for my holiday purse. Not that it cost me, because they treated me to my meals. Thanks girls


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> The strange thing is, barny, I'm not feeling empty. I feel so much more fulfilled.ive not felt that since I lost him. I'll just start and count the days til I see them again. I'll go and win at over 60's for my holiday purse. Not that it cost me, because they treated me to my meals. Thanks girls


It's good you're feeling that way, long may it last. xx


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> Busy picking out things. This is for the master shower.


Great, envy you sorting all your new things for the new house.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls and nice to have my travelers home safe and sound. I've had a wonderful, wonderful time. My home has been alive again and I bless the day I went on kp to meet such fantastic people like yourselves. We are sitting in Stephens, boys and me, and waiting for pizza delivery to come, then we are going to have some choc chip cookies.
> 
> The adults are home tomorrow, I'll meet them lunchtime at the station, and I'm thinking of staying over another night.
> 
> I'm feeling a sense of happiness that I haven't felt since my Albert left. I just feel a bit better than I did.thankyou for that.


You sound so happy, susan, and I'm very happy for you. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Some more....


I'm not jealous, much!!!!!!! Looks as though you are having a great time with blue skies too. Xxx


----------



## Islander

truthandlight said:


> Hello to everyone who regularly posts on here. I still follow you all, even though I don't reply very often. I'm mostly a silent lurker, the same as I am on FB. But, I read with interest, and enjoy seeing what you all are up to. My life is very quiet and retirement is just that, retired and relaxing. I'm glad I am able to find you all when the post changes.
> 
> I will be having a bunch of my knitting for sale Sat. in a holiday Bazaar that our neighborhood has each year. I've knitted over 100 discloths in all my spare time, so I hope to get rid of a bunch of them.
> 
> Love and Blessings to you all!!


Hello Ruth, good to see you pop in. You've been busy! How is your lovely MIL keeping. xoxo


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls and nice to have my travelers home safe and sound. I've had a wonderful, wonderful time. My home has been alive again and I bless the day I went on kp to meet such fantastic people like yourselves. We are sitting in Stephens, boys and me, and waiting for pizza delivery to come, then we are going to have some choc chip cookies.
> 
> The adults are home tomorrow, I'll meet them lunchtime at the station, and I'm thinking of staying over another night.
> 
> I'm feeling a sense of happiness that I haven't felt since my Albert left. I just feel a bit better than I did.thankyou for that.


So pleased you had a good time with the girls. They are good medicine.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I'm not jealous, much!!!!!!! Looks as though you are having a great time with blue skies too. Xxx


Never mind we'll have our days in April. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Never mind we'll have our days in April. xx


And I hope you all enjoy yourselves like I have. It's better than a tonic


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> The dirt and sea salt spray was on the outside.


I suppose having you crawl up the outside of the train would be out of the question. :sm04:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I suppose having you crawl up the outside of the train would be out of the question. :sm04:


You are quite right xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> The strange thing is, barny, I'm not feeling empty. I feel so much more fulfilled.ive not felt that since I lost him. I'll just start and count the days til I see them again. I'll go and win at over 60's for my holiday purse. Not that it cost me, because they treated me to my meals. Thanks girls


Better start planning our next visit xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Im on SW train internet now. Soon be home x


I am seriously impressed that there is actually internet access on the train. I will have to do a check, to see if our trains have internet access. Unfortunately, it is not possible for me to use our rail system anymore. :sm13: People on any kind of Centrelink payment used to get 2 travel vouchers each year, and as I absolutely *LOVE* train travel, my vouchers were always used; but the fares are too much for me now! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

I hope this link works for everyone, because it is so adorable! I tried to post it without using fb, but it is not possible, so here is the link! If the link doesn't work, the video is on my fb page.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=712023029181637


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I hope this link works for everyone, because it is so adorable! I tried to post it without using fb, but it is not possible, so here is the link! If the link doesn't work, the video is on my fb page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=712023029181637


That is wonderful!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> That fabric is lovely. It's too bad you don't have more.
> Your bag is wonderful. It's great that you were able to figure out the bottom.
> Do you know how much bags much simpler than yours are selling for in my LYS?


How much? They run from $10-$20ish on Etsy.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I learned something new today. To me, it is an amazing way to knit jogless stripes. For halloween I made 5 warm hats for the kids to wear with their costumes. All the hats needed stripes to match their costume. I worked hard to make them perfect by using the lifting stitch jogless technique. Today I am making a helix hat to use up small balls of yarn. I went to see the helix pattern and stumbled upon this technique.
> 
> 
> 
> It works so great that I had to keep knitting and knitting and ignore my housework. I know I am probably the last one to know this, but I thought I would share anyhow.


I have just recently heard of this and will be trying it out looks great!


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I hope this link works for everyone, because it is so adorable! I tried to post it without using fb, but it is not possible, so here is the link! If the link doesn't work, the video is on my fb page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=712023029181637


Yup, the link works. There is a lot of love and trust going on in that video.


----------



## jinx

I made a hat yesterday. I am so impressed at how nice it looks on the inside and the outside. I would show pictures, but I used a varigated yarn and it pooled ugly. I am starting another one this a.m. using two solid colors. Not much else to do at 2 a.m.


binkbrice said:


> I have just recently heard of this and will be trying it out looks great!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Ps. Photo
> Pps Lifeline is scowling cos we only have 15 mins free wifi.


I've since thought, it was probably in the Ts n Cs that I agreed to but didn't read that we only got one day's worth of free internet connection


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I've since thought, it was probably in the Ts n Cs that I agreed to but didn't read that we only got one day's worth of free internet connection


Perhaps we should have read the small print. Anyway did manage to get a free 15 mins on the way home and I got conneection on SW trains.

Hope you slept well and the cake is ready to go. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, clear blue skies and a frost on the lawn. Another perfect autumn day. Slept like a log and woke feeling very relaxed and refreshed after my lovely little holiday. Thank you Susan for everything.

Going to do a bit of laundry this morning and then off to the craft cafe this afternoon.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, I'm still at billingham and I haven't a clue how to work the heating system in here. Looks like the other grandma and grandad have been fiddling. We are freezing. ???? I slept well last night and I'm no waiting for a phone call from ds's to pick them up from the train station.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I'm still at billingham and I haven't a clue how to work the heating system in here. Looks like the other grandma and grandad have been fiddling. We are freezing. ???? I slept well last night and I'm no waiting for a phone call from ds's to pick them up from the train station.


Sending you loads of warm hugs. Perhaps there's an override button that will put heating on all the time. Hope DS appreciates what a brilliant 'taxi' driver you are. I was amazed at how you managed those steep hairpin bends. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). The temperature will be steady today, but it's going to rain all day.
Rhichard Devrieze, a yarn dyer who used to dye for Koigu http://rhicharddevriezeyarns.com/ , stopped into the LYS to drop off some yarn that the owner ordered and stayed for most of Knit Night. He has a great sense of humour, and didn't mind being teased for his "small balls". I had a few people ask me about my swoncho, so I guess I should get that finished. Two other people have started the garter cardi so I have company. I just started the decreases for the brioche hat. I'm liking the light blue "lightning" pooling happening on the inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I'm still at billingham and I haven't a clue how to work the heating system in here. Looks like the other grandma and grandad have been fiddling. We are freezing. ???? I slept well last night and I'm no waiting for a phone call from ds's to pick them up from the train station.


My sister did that one time when we were staying in a hotel in Michigan in the US. She got the air conditioning on full blast and couldn't figure out how to turn it off. And the girl at the front desk was no help at all. We ended up wearing coats to bed!
I hope you have warmed up by now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, clear blue skies and a frost on the lawn. Another perfect autumn day. Slept like a log and woke feeling very relaxed and refreshed after my lovely little holiday. Thank you Susan for everything.
> 
> Going to do a bit of laundry this morning and then off to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Enjoy craft cafe. Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Ps. Photo
> Pps Lifeline is scowling cos we only have 15 mins free wifi.





lifeline said:


> I've since thought, it was probably in the Ts n Cs that I agreed to but didn't read that we only got one day's worth of free internet connection


In what part of the world would 15 minutes free wifi be considered one day's worth of connection???
Even in my country with incredibly bad internet connections and high internet costs, when you get free wifi there are no time restrictions. There WILL be speed restrictions and bandwidth restrictions, so you can't download updates for your device, but you can watch a full episode of a streamed show. It may pause a couple of times to catch up, but you can watch the whole show.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I made a hat yesterday. I am so impressed at how nice it looks on the inside and the outside. I would show pictures, but I used a varigated yarn and it pooled ugly. I am starting another one this a.m. using two solid colors. Not much else to do at 2 a.m.


I want to get my hat finished. The little beanie that I have been wearing doesn't keep my ears warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> How much? They run from $10-$20ish on Etsy.


I looked at one last night that was selling for $70. And one of the ladies had one just like it, so they are selling at that price.
You need to sell things in Canada.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). The temperature will be steady today, but it's going to rain all day.
> Rhichard Devrieze, a yarn dyer who used to dye for Koigu http://rhicharddevriezeyarns.com/ , stopped into the LYS to drop off some yarn that the owner ordered and stayed for most of Knit Night. He has a great sense of humour, and didn't mind being teased for his "small balls". I had a few people ask me about my swoncho, so I guess I should get that finished. Two other people have started the garter cardi so I have company. I just started the decreases for the brioche hat. I'm liking the light blue "lightning" pooling happening on the inside.


Love the colours and it looks like it will be warm too. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope this link works for everyone, because it is so adorable! I tried to post it without using fb, but it is not possible, so here is the link! If the link doesn't work, the video is on my fb page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=712023029181637


I don't have facebook and it worked for me. I want puppies. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

jinx said:


> I made a hat yesterday. I am so impressed at how nice it looks on the inside and the outside. I would show pictures, but I used a varigated yarn and it pooled ugly. I am starting another one this a.m. using two solid colors. Not much else to do at 2 a.m.


Update. I finished the second hat in black and white. I am so surprised how slipping the stitches removed the jog in the stripes. Bonus is I finished off two complete little balls of yarn. Making pom poms insures that not even an inch of yard is wasted.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am seriously impressed that there is actually internet access on the train. I will have to do a check, to see if our trains have internet access. Unfortunately, it is not possible for me to use our rail system anymore. :sm13: People on any kind of Centrelink payment used to get 2 travel vouchers each year, and as I absolutely *LOVE* train travel, my vouchers were always used; but the fares are too much for me now! ????????????


Our VIA rail trains have wifi. Not sure what the cost is, and all the waiting rooms in the stations have free wifi.
I used to take the VIA rail train from Cobourg to Toronto when the cost was $16 one way. Now it's over $60 (because of rising fuel prices!!!). So now I drive halfway and take the government train that stops at every town and village, and still costs about $20 one way. It's hard to take public transit when it is so expensive.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I envy you sleeping like a log. I hope you appreciate that you are able to get good sleep. Happy Friday at the craft cafe.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, clear blue skies and a frost on the lawn. Another perfect autumn day. Slept like a log and woke feeling very relaxed and refreshed after my lovely little holiday. Thank you Susan for everything.
> 
> Going to do a bit of laundry this morning and then off to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I'm still at billingham and I haven't a clue how to work the heating system in here. Looks like the other grandma and grandad have been fiddling. We are freezing. ???? I slept well last night and I'm no waiting for a phone call from ds's to pick them up from the train station.


I hope you have warmed up by now. You girls must have wore each other out as you needed sleep to recharge your batteries.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> One of the joys of living in the country, vehicles pick up all the mud and dirt they can find. Our cars are never clean. xx


Add salt stains and you have my car for the entire winter. I don't take it through the car wash because I hate fighting with the frozen doors afterward. I just wait until spring when the weather is warmer and wash it all off then. My car was a delightful colour when they used beet juice to protect the road from ice.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). The temperature will be steady today, but it's going to rain all day.
> Rhichard Devrieze, a yarn dyer who used to dye for Koigu http://rhicharddevriezeyarns.com/ , stopped into the LYS to drop off some yarn that the owner ordered and stayed for most of Knit Night. He has a great sense of humour, and didn't mind being teased for his "small balls". I had a few people ask me about my swoncho, so I guess I should get that finished. Two other people have started the garter cardi so I have company. I just started the decreases for the brioche hat. I'm liking the light blue "lightning" pooling happening on the inside.


Sounds like a great night at the LYS. Hat looks like it will be very warm and cozy. I bet it will be finished very soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Pleased you're down at Stephens, I know I felt empty after they left here. Glad you had a great time together. xx :sm24:


Whenever I felt down after our vacation together, I'd pull out all the pictures that I had taken, then I felt better.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I learned something new today. To me, it is an amazing way to knit jogless stripes. For halloween I made 5 warm hats for the kids to wear with their costumes. All the hats needed stripes to match their costume. I worked hard to make them perfect by using the lifting stitch jogless technique. Today I am making a helix hat to use up small balls of yarn. I went to see the helix pattern and stumbled upon this technique.
> 
> 
> 
> It works so great that I had to keep knitting and knitting and ignore my housework. I know I am probably the last one to know this, but I thought I would share anyhow.


Thanks I've bookmarked that one. Now if only I remember the bookmark the next time that I need it.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:
 

> Evening girls and nice to have my travelers home safe and sound. I've had a wonderful, wonderful time. My home has been alive again and I bless the day I went on kp to meet such fantastic people like yourselves. We are sitting in Stephens, boys and me, and waiting for pizza delivery to come, then we are going to have some choc chip cookies.
> 
> The adults are home tomorrow, I'll meet them lunchtime at the station, and I'm thinking of staying over another night.
> 
> I'm feeling a sense of happiness that I haven't felt since my Albert left. I just feel a bit better than I did.thankyou for that.


I'm glad that you had such an enjoyable visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Im home and being purred at.


Such a happy kitty-boy.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Update. I finished the second hat in black and white. I am so surprised how slipping the stitches removed the jog in the stripes. Bonus is I finished off two complete little balls of yarn. Making pom poms insures that not even an inch of yard is wasted.


Brilliant. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I envy you sleeping like a log. I hope you appreciate that you are able to get good sleep. Happy Friday at the craft cafe.


Yes very appreciative of a good nights sleep xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Yes, June likes to have the yarn around her chairs very loose and casual. ;^) The Amtrak trains I have ridden on are noisy. However, they are much quieter than the trains I rode on as a child.


We were in a sleeper car on DD and my trip to the east coast of Canada. It sounded like Darth Vader from Star Wars was in the bathroom from all the sounds coming out of it. Although on the way back I found the cure for that. Drink all the free wine that they offered during the whole trip. I slept better and didn't notice the weird sounds from the bathroom. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Quite different from where you live! Her and Mav would make a pair on the race track! xxxx





PurpleFi said:


> Ooh they would. It would be like Formulae One meets Whackey Races xxx


We'll have to try it sometime. Go-carts, anyone??? :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Did I recently mention that Mr. Wonderful was crabby? It was surprising to me as he is crabby so seldom. Found out he had a headache. The next day he was abed most of the day. The next day he got up and had a bit of a rash on his left forehead. I told him to go to doctor as it could be shingles. Nope he would not go. Yesterday he got up and his eye is now involved. Went to doctor and it is indeed shingles. He has an appointment this a.m. to see an eye specialist. I have been gently suggesting to him that he get a shingles shot. (Nagging) I also have been mentioning he should get a flu jab. Nope he would not get the flu shot. Imagine my surprise when he got the flu jab while at the doctor yesterday. I believe he is very fortunate as he is not in agony. Bothered a lot by a headache. His eye is red and puffy but not painful. Hoping it clears with no problems to his vision.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I twigged a muscle in my low back swinging a maul the other day, I like the little warnings to alert me to the "big one" so am staying away from the woodpile for a few days and I'll be right as rain again.
> We haven't gotten our flu shots yet... putting it on the list.


Take it easy until your back says it's better.
We've been told that there is a flu shot shortage here. The free flu clinics at work haven't started yet either.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Did I recently mention that Mr. Wonderful was crabby? It was surprising to me as he is crabby so seldom. Found out he had a headache. The next day he was abed most of the day. The next day he got up and had a bit of a rash on his left forehead. I told him to go to doctor as it could be shingles. Nope he would not go. Yesterday he got up and his eye is now involved. Went to doctor and it is indeed shingles. He has an appointment this a.m. to see an eye specialist. I have been gently suggesting to him that he get a shingles shot. (Nagging) I also have been mentioning he should get a flu jab. Nope he would not get the flu shot. Imagine my surprise when he got the flu jab while at the doctor yesterday. I believe he is very fortunate as he is not in agony. Bothered a lot by a headache. His eye is red and puffy but not painful. Hoping it clears with no problems to his vision.


Not good when the eye is involved. Do you have the Shingrex vaccine available. You should get it. I've had shingles twice and don't want it again.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Sounds like a great night at the LYS. Hat looks like it will be very warm and cozy. I bet it will be finished very soon.


I'm hoping, I don't like cold ears.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now, There will probably be an accident on the highway somewhere because of the rain.
Everyone have a great Friday.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Not good when the eye is involved. Do you have the Shingrex vaccine available. You should get it. I've had shingles twice and don't want it again.


I have had the new vaccine. I wonder if the doctor will recommend that Harold gets one now. I have read that most patients only get shingles once. I have also heard of many people that have gotten it numerous times. Did you get the vaccine? I am hoping I do not get it as it is contagious.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I don't have facebook and it worked for me. I want puppies. :sm17:


Too cute but I think some of the humans were being a little bit mean!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Update. I finished the second hat in black and white. I am so surprised how slipping the stitches removed the jog in the stripes. Bonus is I finished off two complete little balls of yarn. Making pom poms insures that not even an inch of yard is wasted.


That's a great idea,no little scraps left and a perkier hat!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Add salt stains and you have my car for the entire winter. I don't take it through the car wash because I hate fighting with the frozen doors afterward. I just wait until spring when the weather is warmer and wash it all off then. My car was a delightful colour when they used beet juice to protect the road from ice.


Beet juice?! That sounds a little extreme and very messy!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Did I recently mention that Mr. Wonderful was crabby? It was surprising to me as he is crabby so seldom. Found out he had a headache. The next day he was abed most of the day. The next day he got up and had a bit of a rash on his left forehead. I told him to go to doctor as it could be shingles. Nope he would not go. Yesterday he got up and his eye is now involved. Went to doctor and it is indeed shingles. He has an appointment this a.m. to see an eye specialist. I have been gently suggesting to him that he get a shingles shot. (Nagging) I also have been mentioning he should get a flu jab. Nope he would not get the flu shot. Imagine my surprise when he got the flu jab while at the doctor yesterday. I believe he is very fortunate as he is not in agony. Bothered a lot by a headache. His eye is red and puffy but not painful. Hoping it clears with no problems to his vision.


Oh, poor Mr W!! Hope he feels better soon and the crabbiness disappears too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm bushed. We've had a lovely day, weather wise and enjoyed ourselves at Whitby. The fish and chips were gorgeous. We did some thrift shops and some clothes shopping, I got two new tops, Rebecca got a coat it suits her, she really suits the colour red. Josephine bought a top , a nice turquoise colour we were surprised it wasn't purple, but she could dye it yet. June got some shoes, very nice ones too.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day too. It's just so sad that they will be going home in the morning. Come again girls, you are always welcome in my home.


Awwww, thanks dear, you are the perfect landlady!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> She was brilluant and boy what a great driver she is to cope with all the steep hairpin bends xx


Amen to that!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I twigged a muscle in my low back swinging a maul the other day, I like the little warnings to alert me to the "big one" so am staying away from the woodpile for a few days and I'll be right as rain again.
> We haven't gotten our flu shots yet... putting it on the list.


Oh bless you, hope the rest gets you better very soon! I too must have another go at getting my flu shot, now we're in November!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

truthandlight said:


> Hello to everyone who regularly posts on here. I still follow you all, even though I don't reply very often. I'm mostly a silent lurker, the same as I am on FB. But, I read with interest, and enjoy seeing what you all are up to. My life is very quiet and retirement is just that, retired and relaxing. I'm glad I am able to find you all when the post changes.
> 
> I will be having a bunch of my knitting for sale Sat. in a holiday Bazaar that our neighborhood has each year. I've knitted over 100 discloths in all my spare time, so I hope to get rid of a bunch of them.
> 
> Love and Blessings to you all!!


Hi Ruth, well done on all that knitting, hope you make lots of money!! Is it for charity?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls and nice to have my travelers home safe and sound. I've had a wonderful, wonderful time. My home has been alive again and I bless the day I went on kp to meet such fantastic people like yourselves. We are sitting in Stephens, boys and me, and waiting for pizza delivery to come, then we are going to have some choc chip cookies.
> 
> The adults are home tomorrow, I'll meet them lunchtime at the station, and I'm thinking of staying over another night.
> 
> I'm feeling a sense of happiness that I haven't felt since my Albert left. I just feel a bit better than I did.thankyou for that.


Sending you a big hug sweetie!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). The temperature will be steady today, but it's going to rain all day.
> Rhichard Devrieze, a yarn dyer who used to dye for Koigu http://rhicharddevriezeyarns.com/ , stopped into the LYS to drop off some yarn that the owner ordered and stayed for most of Knit Night. He has a great sense of humour, and didn't mind being teased for his "small balls". I had a few people ask me about my swoncho, so I guess I should get that finished. Two other people have started the garter cardi so I have company. I just started the decreases for the brioche hat. I'm liking the light blue "lightning" pooling happening on the inside.


That sounds like a fun time at Knit Night. The hat is looking good! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I'm still at billingham and I haven't a clue how to work the heating system in here. Looks like the other grandma and grandad have been fiddling. We are freezing. ???? I slept well last night and I'm no waiting for a phone call from ds's to pick them up from the train station.


Hope you found something to throw round you to keep you warm! It is quite chilly here today but I'm too lazy to go upstairs and get my cardigan!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). The temperature will be steady today, but it's going to rain all day.
> Rhichard Devrieze, a yarn dyer who used to dye for Koigu http://rhicharddevriezeyarns.com/ , stopped into the LYS to drop off some yarn that the owner ordered and stayed for most of Knit Night. He has a great sense of humour, and didn't mind being teased for his "small balls". I had a few people ask me about my swoncho, so I guess I should get that finished. Two other people have started the garter cardi so I have company. I just started the decreases for the brioche hat. I'm liking the light blue "lightning" pooling happening on the inside.


That looks great Nitzi!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Update. I finished the second hat in black and white. I am so surprised how slipping the stitches removed the jog in the stripes. Bonus is I finished off two complete little balls of yarn. Making pom poms insures that not even an inch of yard is wasted.


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hope you found something to throw round you to keep you warm! It is quite chilly here today but I'm too lazy to go upstairs and get my cardigan!! xxxx


I am lazier than you are. The throw is just a bit over an arms reach away and I sit here feeling chilly. Why is it the temperature never changes, but if it is dark out I feel colder than if it is light?


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Did I recently mention that Mr. Wonderful was crabby? It was surprising to me as he is crabby so seldom. Found out he had a headache. The next day he was abed most of the day. The next day he got up and had a bit of a rash on his left forehead. I told him to go to doctor as it could be shingles. Nope he would not go. Yesterday he got up and his eye is now involved. Went to doctor and it is indeed shingles. He has an appointment this a.m. to see an eye specialist. I have been gently suggesting to him that he get a shingles shot. (Nagging) I also have been mentioning he should get a flu jab. Nope he would not get the flu shot. Imagine my surprise when he got the flu jab while at the doctor yesterday. I believe he is very fortunate as he is not in agony. Bothered a lot by a headache. His eye is red and puffy but not painful. Hoping it clears with no problems to his vision.


I sure hope he gets better soon and it doesn't get too painful! Sending many warm and healing hugs to him! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, hope the rest gets you better very soon! I too must have another go at getting my flu shot, now we're in November!! xxxx


I have my annual wellness checkup on Monday, so will be getting my flu shot then. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

I'll be heading out shortly for a meetup with a friend. It's raining here again -- it was very windy and rainy last night -- thankfully the wind has died down a bit. Have a bit of shopping to do on the way back home then will be in for the rest of the day. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am lazier than you are. The throw is just a bit over an arms reach away and I sit here feeling chilly. Why is it the temperature never changes, but if it is dark out I feel colder than if it is light?


Hehehehe!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I have my annual wellness checkup on Monday, so will be getting my flu shot then. xxxooo


Hope all goes well at the checkup!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hope all goes well at the checkup!! xx


Me, too! It usually does, but one never knows! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I looked at one last night that was selling for $70. And one of the ladies had one just like it, so they are selling at that price.
> You need to sell things in Canada.


Seriously these are just the small size big enough for a ball of yarn and a sock!


----------



## binkbrice

It rained here all day yesterday and it is cold today! Finished the first sock for Michael now I’m going to cast on the second one so I have something easy to work on at sewing circle tonight!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Jinx, healing hugs to Mr W. Xxx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the nice thoughts for my hubby. He just called from the eye doctor. His eye is red, sore, and puffy, but there is no damage to his sight. He is so fortunate that he is not in agony. Now he is talking about getting the shot so he does not get it again.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for the nice thoughts for my hubby. He just called from the eye doctor. His eye is red, sore, and puffy, but there is no damage to his sight. He is so fortunate that he is not in agony. Now he is talking about getting the shot so he does not get it again.


Haha, you forgot the italics!! _NOW_ he is talking about getting the shot!! :sm16: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks for the nice thoughts for my hubby. He just called from the eye doctor. His eye is red, sore, and puffy, but there is no damage to his sight. He is so fortunate that he is not in agony. Now he is talking about getting the shot so he does not get it again.


So glad his eye is okay and hopefully he got the shot! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I learned something new today. To me, it is an amazing way to knit jogless stripes. For halloween I made 5 warm hats for the kids to wear with their costumes. All the hats needed stripes to match their costume. I worked hard to make them perfect by using the lifting stitch jogless technique. Today I am making a helix hat to use up small balls of yarn. I went to see the helix pattern and stumbled upon this technique.
> 
> 
> 
> It works so great that I had to keep knitting and knitting and ignore my housework. I know I am probably the last one to know this, but I thought I would share anyhow.


Hey i didn't know it! That's brilliant and I'm gonna use it for sure.


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I'm still at Stephens and I'm going home in the morning probably do some grocery shopping. S and s had a good time on the ferry but I think it was very tiring for them. Boys are fighting fit so I've come to bed to get some peace and quiet. They are driving me insane.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Did I recently mention that Mr. Wonderful was crabby? It was surprising to me as he is crabby so seldom. Found out he had a headache. The next day he was abed most of the day. The next day he got up and had a bit of a rash on his left forehead. I told him to go to doctor as it could be shingles. Nope he would not go. Yesterday he got up and his eye is now involved. Went to doctor and it is indeed shingles. He has an appointment this a.m. to see an eye specialist. I have been gently suggesting to him that he get a shingles shot. (Nagging) I also have been mentioning he should get a flu jab. Nope he would not get the flu shot. Imagine my surprise when he got the flu jab while at the doctor yesterday. I believe he is very fortunate as he is not in agony. Bothered a lot by a headache. His eye is red and puffy but not painful. Hoping it clears with no problems to his vision.


Tell mr wonderful I'm sending get better wishes.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I'll be heading out shortly for a meetup with a friend. It's raining here again -- it was very windy and rainy last night -- thankfully the wind has died down a bit. Have a bit of shopping to do on the way back home then will be in for the rest of the day. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


We have sun and blue sky for a few days Pam, but it's rather gusty. Shopped to day and were stocked up for awhile. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm still at Stephens and I'm going home in the morning probably do some grocery shopping. S and s had a good time on the ferry but I think it was very tiring for them. Boys are fighting fit so I've come to bed to get some peace and quiet. They are driving me insane.


I think they are charging your battery! ❤ xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Jinx, healing hugs to Mr W. Xxx


Ditto from me Jinx. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I have had the new vaccine. I wonder if the doctor will recommend that Harold gets one now. I have read that most patients only get shingles once. I have also heard of many people that have gotten it numerous times. Did you get the vaccine? I am hoping I do not get it as it is contagious.


My Mom's Dr told us the new shingle vaccine is more effective than the older vaccine at doing it's job, but that the side effect of tiredness was more extreme. She knew this as she'd had the vaccine herself and it sidelined her to bed for a whole day. I will probably get one eventually.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). The temperature will be steady today, but it's going to rain all day.
> Rhichard Devrieze, a yarn dyer who used to dye for Koigu http://rhicharddevriezeyarns.com/ , stopped into the LYS to drop off some yarn that the owner ordered and stayed for most of Knit Night. He has a great sense of humour, and didn't mind being teased for his "small balls". I had a few people ask me about my swoncho, so I guess I should get that finished. Two other people have started the garter cardi so I have company. I just started the decreases for the brioche hat. I'm liking the light blue "lightning" pooling happening on the inside.


The pooling is effective, I like it too. xxx


----------



## Islander

Mr. J and I got out today for a quick drive to the Lake, it was so nice to see blue skies again. I bought some Xmas mini lights that run on batteries to put in pint mason jars to replace buying candles for when the power goes off. They last forever, are safer and rather cheery.

We are going to try and get out to see my Mom tomorrow but won't stay too long. I have to make a pit stop at the Loom and pick up a "bag" of wool as she has decided to start a sweater. That should keep her busy for awhile! Have a good Friday sisters. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> We have sun and blue sky for a few days Pam, but it's rather gusty. Shopped to day and were stocked up for awhile. xoxo


We've had a mixed bag here today. It's definitely fall in the Northwest. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Mr. J and I got out today for a quick drive to the Lake, it was so nice to see blue skies again. I bought some Xmas mini lights that run on batteries to put in pint mason jars to replace buying candles for when the power goes off. They last forever, are safer and rather cheery.
> 
> We are going to try and get out to see my Mom tomorrow but won't stay too long. I have to make a pit stop at the Loom and pick up a "bag" of wool as she has decided to start a sweater. That should keep her busy for awhile! Have a good Friday sisters. xoxox


Glad you had blue skies and were able to get out. Pleased you Mum is busy knitting. As you say it will keep her busy.

It's quite cold here now, he trees are a lo ely colour and I m collecting leaves for my eco dyeing.

Tuesday a couple of friends and are having a day workshop to learn varous nuno felting techniques. It should be a fun day. Xxx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like the perfect solution.


nitz8catz said:


> We were in a sleeper car on DD and my trip to the east coast of Canada. It sounded like Darth Vader from Star Wars was in the bathroom from all the sounds coming out of it. Although on the way back I found the cure for that. Drink all the free wine that they offered during the whole trip. I slept better and didn't notice the weird sounds from the bathroom. :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

View from the kitchen window..


----------



## jinx

The mini lights sound like to cute and safe alternative to candles. We are so fortunate that the lines are buried around here. Much less chance of the power going out due to storms. I can remember twice since they buried the lines that the power went out. Both times was in warm weather and did not cause us much or a problem
Did you ever start the sweater you were talking about? Who is mom knitting the sweater for?


Islander said:


> Mr. J and I got out today for a quick drive to the Lake, it was so nice to see blue skies again. I bought some Xmas mini lights that run on batteries to put in pint mason jars to replace buying candles for when the power goes off. They last forever, are safer and rather cheery.
> 
> We are going to try and get out to see my Mom tomorrow but won't stay too long. I have to make a pit stop at the Loom and pick up a "bag" of wool as she has decided to start a sweater. That should keep her busy for awhile! Have a good Friday sisters. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a chilly and sunny Surrey. There are little wispy clouds in the sky and the trees are a glorious colour. Had fun at craft cafe yestrday there were 9 of us and lots of different crafts.

I've been knitting a pair of fingerless mitts for my DD using a slanting rib pattern. I've managed to get one rib slanting to the left and the other slanting to the right. Spent a lot of time (Susan, June and Rebecca will vouch for this) trying to turn it back the other way but just didn't work. Had a light bulb moment at the cafe yesterday and tried turning the mitt inside out, now they both go the same way. I must have turned it inside out and not realized and as it is on dpns is the same on both sides except the slant!!!!! I needed a large glass of wine when I got home.

My next door neighbour, some of you have met her, had a fall in London yesterday and managed to break a hip. She is now in hospital waiting for an operation. Although she is 81 she is very fit and active and I just hope this does not cause her any long term problems. Please think of her.

Off to do a bit of shopping as the family are coming to lunch tomorrow and the gks are staying overnight and are going to help with KnitWIts on Moonday.

Happy Saturday and have a good week end. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm still at Stephens and I'm going home in the morning probably do some grocery shopping. S and s had a good time on the ferry but I think it was very tiring for them. Boys are fighting fit so I've come to bed to get some peace and quiet. They are driving me insane.


Bless em!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mr. J and I got out today for a quick drive to the Lake, it was so nice to see blue skies again. I bought some Xmas mini lights that run on batteries to put in pint mason jars to replace buying candles for when the power goes off. They last forever, are safer and rather cheery.
> 
> We are going to try and get out to see my Mom tomorrow but won't stay too long. I have to make a pit stop at the Loom and pick up a "bag" of wool as she has decided to start a sweater. That should keep her busy for awhile! Have a good Friday sisters. xoxox


Hi Trish, love the sound of your little lights, you will have Christmas all winter!! Say hi to the Loom lady, wish I could come with you and pet some of her lovely yarn!! Say hi to your mum too!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Happy Friday, oops Saturday to you.
I was surprised to see leaves on the tree in your picture. Our trees are bare and the ground has a layer of leaves. 
Yeah, you had an ah-ha moment. I love when those happen. I just hate that sometimes it takes me forever to get to that moment.
Sending warm and healing thoughts and best wishes to your neighbor. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and sunny Surrey. There are little wispy clouds in the sky and the trees are a glorious colour. Had fun at craft cafe yestrday there were 9 of us and lots of different crafts.
> 
> I've been knitting a pair of fingerless mitts for my DD using a slanting rib pattern. I've managed to get one rib slanting to the left and the other slanting to the right. Spent a lot of time (Susan, June and Rebecca will vouch for this) trying to turn it back the other way but just didn't work. Had a light bulb moment at the cafe yesterday and tried turning the mitt inside out, now they both go the same way. I must have turned it inside out and not realized and as it is on dpns is the same on both sides except the slant!!!!! I needed a large glass of wine when I got home.
> 
> My next door neighbour, some of you have met her, had a fall in London yesterday and managed to break a hip. She is now in hospital waiting for an operation. Although she is 81 she is very fit and active and I just hope this does not cause her any long term problems. Please think of her.
> 
> Off to do a bit of shopping as the family are coming to lunch tomorrow and the gks are staying overnight and are going to help with KnitWIts on Moonday.
> 
> Happy Saturday and have a good week end. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Mr. Wonderful seems to be doing well. I have not seen him yet this a.m. He was in a much better mood last night. He thinks the medication is working magic. 
I made 4 hats using the jogless stripe formula. I really have very few small balls left. The balls I have left do not work together. I really should be making Christmas ornaments. Each year I make a new ornament for family and friends. Each year it gets harder to come up with a new idea. I have tried to few different things. Thought I had settled on mini beanies. They are cute, but not quite what I want to make. Sometimes it takes longer to find a pattern or idea than it does to make the project.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## linkan

Oh Josephine that's awful to get it on the face especially around the eyes. Bless his heart poor guy. Wishing he gets over it quickly ????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Mr. Wonderful seems to be doing well. I have not seen him yet this a.m. He was in a much better mood last night. He thinks the medication is working magic.
> I made 4 hats using the jogless stripe formula. I really have very few small balls left. The balls I have left do not work together. I really should be making Christmas ornaments. Each year I make a new ornament for family and friends. Each year it gets harder to come up with a new idea. I have tried to few different things. Thought I had settled on mini beanies. They are cute, but not quite what I want to make. Sometimes it takes longer to find a pattern or idea than it does to make the project.
> Have a good day everyone.


How true but when you find it, eureka!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Oh Josephine that's awful to get it on the face especially around the eyes. Bless his heart poor guy. Wishing he gets over it quickly ????


Good morning Angela!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a middling sort of day in London, not too cold, not too bright or dull!!

Did a lot more gardening yesterday but I need to go out and buy some more winter flowering pansies and then I will be almost finished for the winter. I also removed the huge collar from a favourite coat and re-jigged it as a funnel neck and it worked ok. Today I plan to do some Christmassy embroidery on a top I want to wear for the festive season!!

Hope everyone is happy and well, back later!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Happy Friday, oops Saturday to you.
> I was surprised to see leaves on the tree in your picture. Our trees are bare and the ground has a layer of leaves.
> Yeah, you had an ah-ha moment. I love when those happen. I just hate that sometimes it takes me forever to get to that moment.
> Sending warm and healing thoughts and best wishes to your neighbor.


Thanks Jinx. Just had a text from her and she sounds bright and cheery x


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Oh Josephine that's awful to get it on the face especially around the eyes. Bless his heart poor guy. Wishing he gets over it quickly ????


It's Jinx's DH that has shingles x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a middling sort of day in London, not too cold, not too bright or dull!!
> 
> Did a lot more gardening yesterday but I need to go out and buy some more winter flowering pansies and then I will be almost finished for the winter. I also removed the huge collar from a favourite coat and re-jigged it as a funnel neck and it worked ok. Today I plan to do some Christmassy embroidery on a top I want to wear for the festive season!!
> 
> Hope everyone is happy and well, back later!! xxxxxxxxxx


All sounds very productive xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Jinx, just to confuse you we are going shopping and then getting fish and chips. But it is still SATURDAY xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Good afternoon, just! I'm sitting down after having finally putting the Christmas cake in the oven, it's got at least 2 more cooking hours.
Not doing a great deal now except laundry so I'm all caught up for going back to school on Monday.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon, just! I'm sitting down after having finally putting the Christmas cake in the oven, it's got at least 2 more cooking hours.
> Not doing a great deal now except laundry so I'm all caught up for going back to school on Monday.


Wee done. Ive looked at the ingredients but they aren't doing anything. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jinx. Just had a text from her and she sounds bright and cheery x


That's good news, she must be on the morphine!! :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon, just! I'm sitting down after having finally putting the Christmas cake in the oven, it's got at least 2 more cooking hours.
> Not doing a great deal now except laundry so I'm all caught up for going back to school on Monday.


Hope that means you can have a bit of a chill, apart from cake watching!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had blue skies and were able to get out. Pleased you Mum is busy knitting. As you say it will keep her busy.
> 
> It's quite cold here now, he trees are a lo ely colour and I m collecting leaves for my eco dyeing.
> 
> Tuesday a couple of friends and are having a day workshop to learn varous nuno felting techniques. It should be a fun day. Xxx


Enjoy the workshop. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

I'm back from the garden centre now and I did really well. I got Sweet William, Wallflowers and Pansies, 28 plants in all for £4!!! Now all I have to do is get them planted!! There's a lot of traffic out there so won't be going out again today but it was nice to drive my car again, first time in a week!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> View from the kitchen window..


Wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and sunny Surrey. There are little wispy clouds in the sky and the trees are a glorious colour. Had fun at craft cafe yestrday there were 9 of us and lots of different crafts.
> 
> I've been knitting a pair of fingerless mitts for my DD using a slanting rib pattern. I've managed to get one rib slanting to the left and the other slanting to the right. Spent a lot of time (Susan, June and Rebecca will vouch for this) trying to turn it back the other way but just didn't work. Had a light bulb moment at the cafe yesterday and tried turning the mitt inside out, now they both go the same way. I must have turned it inside out and not realized and as it is on dpns is the same on both sides except the slant!!!!! I needed a large glass of wine when I got home.
> 
> My next door neighbour, some of you have met her, had a fall in London yesterday and managed to break a hip. She is now in hospital waiting for an operation. Although she is 81 she is very fit and active and I just hope this does not cause her any long term problems. Please think of her.
> 
> Off to do a bit of shopping as the family are coming to lunch tomorrow and the gks are staying overnight and are going to help with KnitWIts on Moonday.
> 
> Happy Saturday and have a good week end. xx


Sending many healing hugs for your neighbor. She's a lovely lady. Have fun with the GKS! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm back from the garden centre now and I did really well. I got Sweet William, Wallflowers and Pansies, 28 plants in all for £4!!! Now all I have to do is get them planted!! There's a lot of traffic out there so won't be going out again today but it was nice to drive my car again, first time in a week!!! xxx


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> It's Jinx's DH that has shingles x


Just goes to show how much i needed to be asleep and not posting lol. Sorry about that.


----------



## linkan

Lisa is having a bad day y'all..she's gonna need all the good vibes we can throw at her!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Lisa is having a bad day y'all..she's gonna need all the good vibes we can throw at her!


Many crate loads of good vibes heading her way, hope all is well very soon xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Many crate loads of good vibes heading her way, hope all is well very soon xxxxx


And from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Lisa is having a bad day y'all..she's gonna need all the good vibes we can throw at her!


Sending good vibes and best wishes with speedy delivery.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Lisa is having a bad day y'all..she's gonna need all the good vibes we can throw at her!


On their way xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

I think having a bad day is a major understatement........thanks for all the good vibes I really need them!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I think having a bad day is a major understatement........thanks for all the good vibes I really need them!


Sending many, many more!!! And lots of love! xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I'm back from the garden centre now and I did really well. I got Sweet William, Wallflowers and Pansies, 28 plants in all for £4!!! Now all I have to do is get them planted!! There's a lot of traffic out there so won't be going out again today but it was nice to drive my car again, first time in a week!!! xxx


Bargain


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Sending good vibes and best wishes with speedy delivery.


From me as well


----------



## jinx

How can we help?


binkbrice said:


> I think having a bad day is a major understatement........thanks for all the good vibes I really need them!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> The mini lights sound like to cute and safe alternative to candles. We are so fortunate that the lines are buried around here. Much less chance of the power going out due to storms. I can remember twice since they buried the lines that the power went out. Both times was in warm weather and did not cause us much or a problem
> Did you ever start the sweater you were talking about? Who is mom knitting the sweater for?


Good morning Jinx, we get power outages that can go longer than 24 hrs sometimes, many times during the winter.

My sweater is sitting right beside me in my knitting bag, I wound the skeins to balls and that's it... preparing for winter got in the way, perhaps now that things have settled down I will pick it up again.
Mom is knitting a cardigan for herself. I've bought her a few button down cardigans from Walmart but she always finds something wrong with everything now. I'm sure they will sit unused as do most the clothes I get her.

She called the wool store herself and picked Sisu yarn in a coral colour to knit herself a sweater, probably from one of her vintage raglan books. Our LYS owner said that colour was a hot seller... who would have thought!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Lisa is having a bad day y'all..she's gonna need all the good vibes we can throw at her!


Sending you hugs Lisa. xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm back from the garden centre now and I did really well. I got Sweet William, Wallflowers and Pansies, 28 plants in all for £4!!! Now all I have to do is get them planted!! There's a lot of traffic out there so won't be going out again today but it was nice to drive my car again, first time in a week!!! xxx


Good choice... love wallflowers, are they mixed colours? Your garden is going to smell divine. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning Jinx, we get power outages that can go longer than 24 hrs sometimes, many times during the winter.
> 
> My sweater is sitting right beside me in my knitting bag, I wound the skeins to balls and that's it... preparing for winter got in the way, perhaps now that things have settled down I will pick it up again.
> Mom is knitting a cardigan for herself. I've bought her a few button down cardigans from Walmart but she always finds something wrong with everything now. I'm sure they will sit unused as do most the clothes I get her.
> 
> She called the wool store herself and picked Sisu yarn in a coral colour to knit herself a sweater, probably from one of her vintage raglan books. Our LYS owner said that colour was a hot seller... who would have thought!


I like the colour and if she knits it quickly, it will brighten up winter no end!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good choice... love wallflowers, are they mixed colours? Your garden is going to smell divine. xxx


Hmmm, don't know what the colours are and it's too dark to see now, will look tomorrow! I love them as well, the perfume in the evening is lovely! I felt a bit destructive so, as a break from digging over the flower bed ready for planting, I decided to get the roof off the shed that is soon to be demolished. Oh, what fun, apart from the bits of debris that went down the back of my neck, eurgh! I told DH I had added some ventilation to the shed!! xxx


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon, just! I'm sitting down after having finally putting the Christmas cake in the oven, it's got at least 2 more cooking hours.
> Not doing a great deal now except laundry so I'm all caught up for going back to school on Monday.


I envy people who can do things on time... those cakes will be wonderful by Christmas. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I envy people who can do things on time... those cakes will be wonderful by Christmas. xoxo


Me too, I always remember to do things when it's really too late!!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, don't know what the colours are and it's too dark to see now, will look tomorrow! I love them as well, the perfume in the evening is lovely! I felt a bit destructive so, as a break from digging over the flower bed ready for planting, I decided to get the roof off the shed that is soon to be demolished. Oh, what fun, apart from the bits of debris that went down the back of my neck, eurgh! I told DH I had added some ventilation to the shed!! xxx


I bought seed for my favourite Painted Tongue flowers, so I will have great pots of them next summer. The seed is hard to find. Wow, you're really going at it! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Me too, I always remember to do things when it's really too late!!!


Sometimes that's ok, because you can just go to heck with it anyhow! :sm11:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I bought seed for my favourite Painted Tongue flowers, so I will have great pots of them next summer. The seed is hard to find. Wow, you're really going at it! xoxox


Oooh, they are gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had blue skies and were able to get out. Pleased you Mum is busy knitting. As you say it will keep her busy.
> 
> It's quite cold here now, he trees are a lo ely colour and I m collecting leaves for my eco dyeing.
> 
> Tuesday a couple of friends and are having a day workshop to learn varous nuno felting techniques. It should be a fun day. Xxx


I'm downsizing and decided to clear out my bigger dyeing equipment, metal fridge crispers that fit perfectly on the stove for a few pounds of fleece, measuring cups, dye jars and utensils. Can't be used for anything else. If I want to dye in the future I have some photo developing trays that stack and are perfect for small batches. I like that you are into the natural dyeing. Here's an interesting article on Leaf Bundle dyeing. Hugs xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Mr. Wonderful seems to be doing well. I have not seen him yet this a.m. He was in a much better mood last night. He thinks the medication is working magic.
> I made 4 hats using the jogless stripe formula. I really have very few small balls left. The balls I have left do not work together. I really should be making Christmas ornaments. Each year I make a new ornament for family and friends. Each year it gets harder to come up with a new idea. I have tried to few different things. Thought I had settled on mini beanies. They are cute, but not quite what I want to make. Sometimes it takes longer to find a pattern or idea than it does to make the project.
> Have a good day everyone.


Are these hard to make Jinx? http://twostrands.com/2012/08/27/christmas-balls-a-free-knitting-pattern-pdf/


----------



## Islander

I think we are having a no-day today as both Mr J and I didn't sleep well last night. You know how it is sometimes, you just can't. A no-day is good for us all. Happy Sunday. xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I'm back in my own bed at nearly six pm...got my supper. I came from Stephens to grocery shopping and came home had my lunch then crashed out on the chair with my sudoku in my hand. I crashed for two hours. 

Some people are setting fireworks off round here, I can her them. I shall catch up on here then watts app. Hope you have a great Saturday night.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and sunny Surrey. There are little wispy clouds in the sky and the trees are a glorious colour. Had fun at craft cafe yestrday there were 9 of us and lots of different crafts.
> 
> I've been knitting a pair of fingerless mitts for my DD using a slanting rib pattern. I've managed to get one rib slanting to the left and the other slanting to the right. Spent a lot of time (Susan, June and Rebecca will vouch for this) trying to turn it back the other way but just didn't work. Had a light bulb moment at the cafe yesterday and tried turning the mitt inside out, now they both go the same way. I must have turned it inside out and not realized and as it is on dpns is the same on both sides except the slant!!!!! I needed a large glass of wine when I got home.
> 
> My next door neighbour, some of you have met her, had a fall in London yesterday and managed to break a hip. She is now in hospital waiting for an operation. Although she is 81 she is very fit and active and I just hope this does not cause her any long term problems. Please think of her.
> 
> Off to do a bit of shopping as the family are coming to lunch tomorrow and the gks are staying overnight and are going to help with KnitWIts on Moonday.
> 
> Happy Saturday and have a good week end. xx


Hugs to you neighbour Josephine, and good luck with the knit wits.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hugs to you neighbour Josephine, and good luck with the knit wits.


Thank you xxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Jinx, just to confuse you we are going shopping and then getting fish and chips. But it is still SATURDAY xxxx


I'm confused also, I've been thinking today is Sunday, I was going to go to s and b tomorrow????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm back in my own bed at nearly six pm...got my supper. I came from Stephens to grocery shopping and came home had my lunch then crashed out on the chair with my sudoku in my hand. I crashed for two hours.
> 
> Some people are setting fireworks off round here, I can her them. I shall catch up on here then watts app. Hope you have a great Saturday night.


There's a few whizz bangs here and Bentley is curled up on my lap. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Lisa is having a bad day y'all..she's gonna need all the good vibes we can throw at her!


Hugging her reAlly tight. Hope she's ok,


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm back in my own bed at nearly six pm...got my supper. I came from Stephens to grocery shopping and came home had my lunch then crashed out on the chair with my sudoku in my hand. I crashed for two hours.
> 
> Some people are setting fireworks off round here, I can her them. I shall catch up on here then watts app. Hope you have a great Saturday night.


You obviously needed that, you've had a busy week


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Are these hard to Jinx? http://twostrands.com/2012/08/27/christmas-balls-a-free-knitting-pattern-pdf/


Thanks. I made two of them last week. They are okay, but did not grab me. I go through this every year and all of a sudden something grabs me. I pinned (pinterest) ideas and patterns all year and was sure I would find something there, but alas no luck.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> How can we help?


My son snuck out around 1:30a.m. And left town with someone that he met on Xbox and we have not heard from him only know who he is with because they got pulled over in town around 1:42a.m., not doing so well at all.......


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> My son snuck out around 1:30a.m. And left town with someone that he met on Xbox and we have not heard from him only know who he is with because they got pulled over in town around 1:42a.m., not doing so well at all.......


Oh darling, so sorry to hear that, hang in there, really really hoping everything turns out OK, big hugs to you and your family xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> My son snuck out around 1:30a.m. And left town with someone that he met on Xbox and we have not heard from him only know who he is with because they got pulled over in town around 1:42a.m., not doing so well at all.......


Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> My son snuck out around 1:30a.m. And left town with someone that he met on Xbox and we have not heard from him only know who he is with because they got pulled over in town around 1:42a.m., not doing so well at all.......


So sorry. I can understand the agony you are going through. Hoping you hear from him soon and that nothing bad happens to him.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh darling, so sorry to hear that, hang in there, really really hoping everything turns out OK, big hugs to you and your family xxxxxxx


Me, too, Lisa. More comforting hugs and much love heading your way. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Hugging her reAlly tight. Hope she's ok,


Me, too. I waved as we drove by from TN. The prettiest fall colors were between a Louisville and Indianapolis during the whole trip.

We ended up taking the road through the Cherokee Forest to meet up with Tea Party friends. It was not this serene for us as semi truck drivers were right on our back bumper. It was a once in a lifetime drive...we'll go 30 miles out of our way to avoid this way in the future.


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> My son snuck out around 1:30a.m. And left town with someone that he met on Xbox and we have not heard from him only know who he is with because they got pulled over in town around 1:42a.m., not doing so well at all.......


Hoping for the best. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> My son snuck out around 1:30a.m. And left town with someone that he met on Xbox and we have not heard from him only know who he is with because they got pulled over in town around 1:42a.m., not doing so well at all.......


No note, not a word..no money or coat. It was sheer luck that they were pulled over by the police or we wouldn't know anything except that he was gone.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> No note, not a word..no money or coat. It was sheer luck that they were pulled over by the police or we wouldn't know anything except that he was gone.


What a nightmare! Will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. Sending many more comforting and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Oh darling, so sorry to hear that, hang in there, really really hoping everything turns out OK, big hugs to you and your family xxxxxxx


Thinking of you too xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Family are coming to lunch today and then the gks are staying over as they have the day off. They want to make poppies to go on the school lawn for Remembrance Day.

Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. I waved as we drove by from TN. The prettiest fall colors were between a Louisville and Indianapolis during the whole trip.
> 
> We ended up taking the road through the Cherokee Forest to meet up with Tea Party friends. It was not this serene for us as semi truck drivers were right on our back bumper. It was a once in a lifetime drive...we'll go 30 miles out of our way to avoid this way in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for that, the shortest route is not always the quickest, glad you made it safely! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Lisa, I hope by now you have news of Mr B, you must be worried sick but try and stay positive, he loves you and will find his way back xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

I've got loads to catch up again. I am here.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I've got loads to catch up again. I am here.


Hi Saxy, good to see ya!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably just a slight reaction, my arm hurt for a few days after my flu shot but was fine after. xx


I didn't feel the spear and I had no reaction. NHS savings? Pretend to do it only?


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a mildish brightish London! Grocery shopping in a minute than I must get back to my planting, it looks like a good day for it!! Hope everyone is as happy and well as possible, thinking of those of you with any troubles!! xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Make sure you send to the SaxonLady (without the space) Saxon Lady (with a space) is someone else. :sm17:


How dare she?


----------



## SaxonLady

truthandlight said:


> Hello to everyone who regularly posts on here. I still follow you all, even though I don't reply very often. I'm mostly a silent lurker, the same as I am on FB. But, I read with interest, and enjoy seeing what you all are up to. My life is very quiet and retirement is just that, retired and relaxing. I'm glad I am able to find you all when the post changes.
> 
> I will be having a bunch of my knitting for sale Sat. in a holiday Bazaar that our neighborhood has each year. I've knitted over 100 discloths in all my spare time, so I hope to get rid of a bunch of them.
> 
> Love and Blessings to you all!!


Good to 'see' you again.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hi Saxy, good to see ya!! xxxx


and you lovely lady.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Yup, the link works. There is a lot of love and trust going on in that video.


I got nothing.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Did I recently mention that Mr. Wonderful was crabby? It was surprising to me as he is crabby so seldom. Found out he had a headache. The next day he was abed most of the day. The next day he got up and had a bit of a rash on his left forehead. I told him to go to doctor as it could be shingles. Nope he would not go. Yesterday he got up and his eye is now involved. Went to doctor and it is indeed shingles. He has an appointment this a.m. to see an eye specialist. I have been gently suggesting to him that he get a shingles shot. (Nagging) I also have been mentioning he should get a flu jab. Nope he would not get the flu shot. Imagine my surprise when he got the flu jab while at the doctor yesterday. I believe he is very fortunate as he is not in agony. Bothered a lot by a headache. His eye is red and puffy but not painful. Hoping it clears with no problems to his vision.


My DH has had a shingles jab. I had really bad shingles about 20 years ago so probably don't need a jab.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and sunny Surrey. There are little wispy clouds in the sky and the trees are a glorious colour. Had fun at craft cafe yestrday there were 9 of us and lots of different crafts.
> 
> I've been knitting a pair of fingerless mitts for my DD using a slanting rib pattern. I've managed to get one rib slanting to the left and the other slanting to the right. Spent a lot of time (Susan, June and Rebecca will vouch for this) trying to turn it back the other way but just didn't work. Had a light bulb moment at the cafe yesterday and tried turning the mitt inside out, now they both go the same way. I must have turned it inside out and not realized and as it is on dpns is the same on both sides except the slant!!!!! I needed a large glass of wine when I got home.
> 
> My next door neighbour, some of you have met her, had a fall in London yesterday and managed to break a hip. She is now in hospital waiting for an operation. Although she is 81 she is very fit and active and I just hope this does not cause her any long term problems. Please think of her.
> 
> Off to do a bit of shopping as the family are coming to lunch tomorrow and the gks are staying overnight and are going to help with KnitWIts on Moonday.
> 
> Happy Saturday and have a good week end. xx


I too hope that your neighbour has no long term effects of her broken hip. My friend Eddie made it to 94 fit and healthy. Then she needed a pacemaker and it has knocked her confidence for 6. Thinking of her.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon, just! I'm sitting down after having finally putting the Christmas cake in the oven, it's got at least 2 more cooking hours.
> Not doing a great deal now except laundry so I'm all caught up for going back to school on Monday.


Yeah! The cake's in the oven. Christmas is coming.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Lisa is having a bad day y'all..she's gonna need all the good vibes we can throw at her!


Does she need physical or mental vibes? Sending both, just in case.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I think having a bad day is a major understatement........thanks for all the good vibes I really need them!


Oh Binky. it must be bad if you can't say it. I'm sending you all the good vibes I have.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, don't know what the colours are and it's too dark to see now, will look tomorrow! I love them as well, the perfume in the evening is lovely! I felt a bit destructive so, as a break from digging over the flower bed ready for planting, I decided to get the roof off the shed that is soon to be demolished. Oh, what fun, apart from the bits of debris that went down the back of my neck, eurgh! I told DH I had added some ventilation to the shed!! xxx


You are such a busy little bee.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> My son snuck out around 1:30a.m. And left town with someone that he met on Xbox and we have not heard from him only know who he is with because they got pulled over in town around 1:42a.m., not doing so well at all.......


No wonder you need our vibes. Remind me how old he is someone.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Family are coming to lunch today and then the gks are staying over as they have the day off. They want to make poppies to go on the school lawn for Remembrance Day.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


Good morning. Have a wonderful time with the family! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I don't blame you for that, the shortest route is not always the quickest, glad you made it safely! Xx


Me, too, Jeanette. We've been on a few beautiful but treacherous scenic routes in our travels. Glad you made it safe and sound! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sundays are family days. Sure you will enjoy yours.
I knew what day it was today, but I am having trouble figuring out the time. Some of our clocks reset themselves and others are still trying to save time.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Family are coming to lunch today and then the gks are staying over as they have the day off. They want to make poppies to go on the school lawn for Remembrance Day.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Glad you popped in.


SaxonLady said:


> I've got loads to catch up again. I am here.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you have agreeable weather to do all that planting. You will be happy you did the work when you see the flowers.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a mildish brightish London! Grocery shopping in a minute than I must get back to my planting, it looks like a good day for it!! Hope everyone is as happy and well as possible, thinking of those of you with any troubles!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

I hope you do not need it. Doctor told Mr. Wonderful he should get the shot as having it once is no protection against getting it again.
The newer shot is suppose to be a lot better than the old one.


SaxonLady said:


> My DH has had a shingles jab. I had really bad shingles about 20 years ago so probably don't need a jab.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you have agreeable weather to do all that planting. You will be happy you did the work when you see the flowers.


I will!! We have just demolished the shed, DH wasn't too keen to help but I convinced him it would be fun and it turned out I was right!! Before and after pictures when I have cleaned it all up!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I will!! We have just demolished the shed, DH wasn't too keen to help but I convinced him it would be fun and it turned out I was right!! Before and after pictures when I have cleaned it all up!!


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! xxxooo


I certainly am, phew!!! :sm24: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I certainly am, phew!!! :sm24: :sm23: xxxxx


I can imagine! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Lisa, I hope by now you have news of Mr B, you must be worried sick but try and stay positive, he loves you and will find his way back xxxxxxx


No we have not heard from him.....


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> No wonder you need our vibes. Remind me how old he is someone.


He is 22 but he has a mental disorder so not actually 22 more like 15......


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> He is 22 but he has a mental disorder so not actually 22 more like 15......


I am so sorry, Lisa. You must be out of your mind with worry. Sending much love and many warm and comforting hugs. Will keep you all in my prayers. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> He is 22 but he has a mental disorder so not actually 22 more like 15......


In some things even younger bless his heart.

Lisa had said they are going nationwide today as a missing person.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> In some things even younger bless his heart.
> 
> Lisa had said they are going nationwide today as a missing person.


Sending good vibes that they find him soon. Lots of love and hugs to all.


----------



## jinx

For those that have facebook have you used that as a way to find him?


linkan said:


> In some things even younger bless his heart.
> 
> Lisa had said they are going nationwide today as a missing person.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, the fireworks are going off again. There's a big display tomorrow night on skinningrow beach. That where we went for a meal last Tuesday night. It's always packed, but I don't go. 

I've done some sudokuing and some washing and this about it. I must go and see Karen tomorrow. I expect to see marg aswell as I haven't seen her for a week. It does us good to have a break. Hope you all had a very nice Sunday. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sending good vibes that they find him soon. Lots of love and hugs to all.


Me, too, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> My son snuck out around 1:30a.m. And left town with someone that he met on Xbox and we have not heard from him only know who he is with because they got pulled over in town around 1:42a.m., not doing so well at all.......


My love I'm hugging you close. Just wait and he'll be back.i want to help you so much


----------



## Islander

From one mom to another Lisa, sending you hugs and positive wishes that he will be back with you soon. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> In some things even younger bless his heart.
> 
> Lisa had said they are going nationwide today as a missing person.


Really hope he's home soon, I bet he already realises he made a mistake, bless him. Hugs to you all!xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, the fireworks are going off again. There's a big display tomorrow night on skinningrow beach. That where we went for a meal last Tuesday night. It's always packed, but I don't go.
> 
> I've done some sudokuing and some washing and this about it. I must go and see Karen tomorrow. I expect to see marg aswell as I haven't seen her for a week. It does us good to have a break. Hope you all had a very nice Sunday. Xx


Neighbours have fireworks tonight and Bentley doesn't know where to put himself. Hopefully they'll stop soon.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> For those that have facebook have you used that as a way to find him?


Yes we've all tried that approach including all of the other social media outlets.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Really hope he's home soon, I bet he already realises he made a mistake, bless him. Hugs to you all!xxxxxxxx


The problem is that with his mental abilities being what they are.. Neither he nor his sister understand stranger danger.. No matter how much we try to teach them that, the very next stranger they meet they would easily walk away with them. 
They are very easily deceived ???? i hope people who prey on special people like them have a special place in Hades waiting for them.


----------



## jinx

Harold and I had a surprise. When the time changes the news always reminds us to check the batteries in our smoke detectors/Co2 detectors. We have never had a problem because our detectors beep a continuous warning when the batteries are weak. Just for the heck of it I told Harold to use the testing button. Ha, the battery was totally dead. I am writing all this to remind you to check your batteries. The detectors do no good if they are not powered. We will be getting new ones that are wired in and quit fooling around with the batteries.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> For those that have facebook have you used that as a way to find him?


Yes my bil has put his picture and the person he is with on his and he knows a lot of people!
The thing is also that makes me mad is the first sheriff that came out didn't want to hear any thing I said because he kept pointing out his age, as I pointed out that is deceptive, and they have the guys name the license number and they won't put out an apb for the car they said they will have to wait and see if they get pulled over for something then they will detain him and bring him back.....


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Yes my bil has put his picture and the person he is with on his and he knows a lot of people!
> The thing is also that makes me mad is the first sheriff that came out didn't want to hear any thing I said because he kept pointing out his age, as I pointed out that is deceptive, and they have the guys name the license number and they won't put out an apb for the car they said they will have to wait and see if they get pulled over for something then they will detain him and bring him back.....


I can only imagine the frustration. The first days are critical to find someone. How can they be found if the authorities won't look for him? Hoping the police have checked the guys record and feel that he is not a threat.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I can only imagine the frustration. The first days are critical to find someone. How can they be found if the authorities won't look for him? Hoping the police have checked the guys record and feel that he is not a threat.


Ditto from me on this, Lisa. My heart breaks for all of you and what you're going through. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Sorry I have been AWOL (thanks June and Pam for your concern), have had a lousy few days, not been feeling well and everything that could go wrong has gone wrong and didn't want to inflict my misery on everyone. I have been lurking but apart from that have been curled up in my chair feeling sorry for myself. Had to to shopping yesterday which made me get out of the house .

I hope you have some good news soon Lisa, makes you wonder what the police are for doesn't it, if they know all his details. jinx sorry Mr. Wonderful has shingles in his eye, I had it there about 8 years ago and still have flare-ups in the affected eye even now so they will probably have to keep a close watch on him from now on.

Everyone else sorry if I have missed anything I will try and bounce back soon, I do love and think of you all every day. Hope you can all have a good day.


----------



## linkan

Lisa's son has been found. All i can say is that he is healthy, happy and ok. But he isn't coming home. Just didn't want y'all to keep worrying. I'll leave it to Lisa to give you the specifics.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Sorry I have been AWOL (thanks June and Pam for your concern), have had a lousy few days, not been feeling well and everything that could go wrong has gone wrong and didn't want to inflict my misery on everyone. I have been lurking but apart from that have been curled up in my chair feeling sorry for myself. Had to to shopping yesterday which made me get out of the house .
> 
> I hope you have some good news soon Lisa, makes you wonder what the police are for doesn't it, if they know all his details. jinx sorry Mr. Wonderful has shingles in his eye, I had it there about 8 years ago and still have flare-ups in the affected eye even now so they will probably have to keep a close watch on him from now on.
> 
> Everyone else sorry if I have missed anything I will try and bounce back soon, I do love and think of you all every day. Hope you can all have a good day.


Well now you.. We've all done the same a time or two. Or more lol. Cyber hugs to you ????


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Lisa's son has been found. All i can say is that he is healthy, happy and ok. But he isn't coming home. Just didn't want y'all to keep worrying. I'll leave it to Lisa to give you the specifics.


Thank goodness for that what a relief. Love to you all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day with th gks yesterday. This morning it's KnitWIts and LM1 will be helping me and gs2 will be going shopping with Mr P.

Happy Monday everyone, catch you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Lisa's son has been found. All i can say is that he is healthy, happy and ok. But he isn't coming home. Just didn't want y'all to keep worrying. I'll leave it to Lisa to give you the specifics.


So pleased he has been found and is safe. xx


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I sent an email to Chris (I think it's a current email address) but I don't have one for Polly. Polly did answer Londy's pm so hopefully she will find us here.


I've found you just now. I'm up with my dog who ate 4 Reese's cups. I'm feeling loved since Londy let me know I've not been forgotten. Thank you for the lead to here now. I have been up to my chin in things to handle and now I'm feeling badly due to the stress. I reacted when my friend began talking politics which I wouldn't usually do. I'm stressed over the dangers my country faces. I've just finished with the court over them saying I didn't stop at a stop sign that I did stop at. We are getting heavy rain and I'm not sure the minimal work I paid for on the roof is sufficient. (The work on the roof, not me on the roof tho that's possible too). ???? Had to sit from 4:30 to 8:30 Halloween to give treats from the car at mom's because we have an antique porch which would be hard to repair. Tonight my dog found Reese's peanut butter cups which I didn't know we had and may have eaten 4. I just had to round up the cats so we could let the dog out it's 4:30 am. She wanted out twice so far. Poor cats didn't expect to be rounded up yet. My back car light isn't staying on so I have an appointment in a couple of days to see what's wrong. No crystal ball but I see a big bill in my future. There are a few people from out of state pretending to be workers for the water dept and robbing the elderly people just around the block from me. Last week my dog put her head down and growled a lot which is unusual since mostly she barks and runs back and forth. So that's what's going on here. I hope all of you are well and I will catch up on your chats soon as I get back to normal. Well I may sooner because waiting for me to be normal may be unreasonable. ????


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Well now you.. We've all done the same a time or two. Or more lol. Cyber hugs to you ????


I'm starting with the latest posts and reading back. So sorry you are in the pits. Since I am too I can imagine how you feel. If it feels like a low time just remember things will right themselves. At least that's what I tell myself to get through. My prayer is "God if you can't undo it help me get through it. "


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 8'C (46'F). It was supposed to be raining by now, but is still dry. It will probably start raining the minute that I walk out the door. 
This weekend was quiet with only minor annoyances when there was a lot of "teenage-style" yelling going on. I ran away to the LYS, but they were having a trunk sale and I couldn't stay there and knit.
I'm on the final rows of ribbing on the swoncho. Then I get to do the ribbed arms. I'm going to try doing them two at a time.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm starting with the latest posts and reading back. So sorry you are in the pits. Since I am too I can imagine how you feel. If it feels like a low time just remember things will right themselves. At least that's what I tell myself to get through. My prayer is "God if you can't undo it help me get through it. "


<Hugs> to you Polly. The light at the end of the tunnel is NOT a train.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've found you just now. I'm up with my dog who ate 4 Reese's cups. I'm feeling loved since Londy let me know I've not been forgotten. Thank you for the lead to here now. I have been up to my chin in things to handle and now I'm feeling badly due to the stress. I reacted when my friend began talking politics which I wouldn't usually do. I'm stressed over the dangers my country faces. I've just finished with the court over them saying I didn't stop at a stop sign that I did stop at. We are getting heavy rain and I'm not sure the minimal work I paid for on the roof is sufficient. (The work on the roof, not me on the roof tho that's possible too). ???? Had to sit from 4:30 to 8:30 Halloween to give treats from the car at mom's because we have an antique porch which would be hard to repair. Tonight my dog found Reese's peanut butter cups which I didn't know we had and may have eaten 4. I just had to round up the cats so we could let the dog out it's 4:30 am. She wanted out twice so far. Poor cats didn't expect to be rounded up yet. My back car light isn't staying on so I have an appointment in a couple of days to see what's wrong. No crystal ball but I see a big bill in my future. There are a few people from out of state pretending to be workers for the water dept and robbing the elderly people just around the block from me. Last week my dog put her head down and growled a lot which is unusual since mostly she barks and runs back and forth. So that's what's going on here. I hope all of you are well and I will catch up on your chats soon as I get back to normal. Well I may sooner because waiting for me to be normal may be unreasonable. ????


I'm sorry about your dog,. Hopefully she'll get rid of all of it without problems. Dogs seem to gulp down whatever seems to be food before anyone can catch them so they don't have to share. Although she may cause worry for you and the cats, having a dog is great for deterring bad things from coming to your house.
Our roof shingles have not lasted the 20 years that they were guaranteed. We'll be looking for someone to put on a new roof probably next summer.
We sat in the garage with the door open for Halloween. The sidewalk to our front door is really dark and most people don't find it at night. The kids CAN see the front of our garage so that is where we sit.
There's no fun in being normal. Just go with the flow, like you're doing.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Lisa's son has been found. All i can say is that he is healthy, happy and ok. But he isn't coming home. Just didn't want y'all to keep worrying. I'll leave it to Lisa to give you the specifics.





Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased he has been found and is safe. xx


Glad to hear that too. It's too bad he didn't think to write a note so Lisa wouldn't worry as much.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day with th gks yesterday. This morning it's KnitWIts and LM1 will be helping me and gs2 will be going shopping with Mr P.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone, catch you later. xx


Good morning. Have fun with KnitWits and your little helper. Say Hi from me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Sorry I have been AWOL (thanks June and Pam for your concern), have had a lousy few days, not been feeling well and everything that could go wrong has gone wrong and didn't want to inflict my misery on everyone. I have been lurking but apart from that have been curled up in my chair feeling sorry for myself. Had to to shopping yesterday which made me get out of the house .
> 
> I hope you have some good news soon Lisa, makes you wonder what the police are for doesn't it, if they know all his details. jinx sorry Mr. Wonderful has shingles in his eye, I had it there about 8 years ago and still have flare-ups in the affected eye even now so they will probably have to keep a close watch on him from now on.
> 
> Everyone else sorry if I have missed anything I will try and bounce back soon, I do love and think of you all every day. Hope you can all have a good day.


<Hugs> to you. It's sounds like it's time to try something or somewhere different, even for just a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Yes my bil has put his picture and the person he is with on his and he knows a lot of people!
> The thing is also that makes me mad is the first sheriff that came out didn't want to hear any thing I said because he kept pointing out his age, as I pointed out that is deceptive, and they have the guys name the license number and they won't put out an apb for the car they said they will have to wait and see if they get pulled over for something then they will detain him and bring him back.....


I'd say complain to an elected official, but with your elections going on, they may be distracted. Could you write a letter to your local paper about how this was handled? Perhaps a reporter will help get your story to more people.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Harold and I had a surprise. When the time changes the news always reminds us to check the batteries in our smoke detectors/Co2 detectors. We have never had a problem because our detectors beep a continuous warning when the batteries are weak. Just for the heck of it I told Harold to use the testing button. Ha, the battery was totally dead. I am writing all this to remind you to check your batteries. The detectors do no good if they are not powered. We will be getting new ones that are wired in and quit fooling around with the batteries.


Most of ours have been changed this weekend. Just the wired-in one left (it has a battery for backup) and I have to get the ladder out for that one.
It's good that you checked.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Neighbours have fireworks tonight and Bentley doesn't know where to put himself. Hopefully they'll stop soon.


Poor kitty. Our kitties hide in the basement when the neighbours set off fireworks.
What were they celebrating?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, the fireworks are going off again. There's a big display tomorrow night on skinningrow beach. That where we went for a meal last Tuesday night. It's always packed, but I don't go.
> 
> I've done some sudokuing and some washing and this about it. I must go and see Karen tomorrow. I expect to see marg aswell as I haven't seen her for a week. It does us good to have a break. Hope you all had a very nice Sunday. Xx


I don't go to the fireworks at Cobourg beach because it is too hard to get out of Cobourg afterwards.
My neighbours, Trinity College and the agricultural park all set off fireworks that I can see from my house.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I will!! We have just demolished the shed, DH wasn't too keen to help but I convinced him it would be fun and it turned out I was right!! Before and after pictures when I have cleaned it all up!!


And you both got some added exercise :sm01: 
Are you putting anything up in it's place?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Poor kitty. Our kitties hide in the basement when the neighbours set off fireworks.
> What were they celebrating?


November 5th is Bonfire night commemorating when Guy Fawkes tried to blow up Parliament. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> My DH has had a shingles jab. I had really bad shingles about 20 years ago so probably don't need a jab.





jinx said:


> I hope you do not need it.  Doctor told Mr. Wonderful he should get the shot as having it once is no protection against getting it again.
> The newer shot is suppose to be a lot better than the old one.


I had shingles twice. Both times on my legs, just in different places on my legs. I have lizard scales now and that skin will never be the same again. I don't have the nerve pain that a lot of people report, but I do have bouts of itch that drive me crazy.
I'll be getting the shot as soon as I can.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> November 5th is Bonfire night commemorating when Guy Fawkes tried to blow up Parliament. xx


I keep forgetting that is in November. Hope you had a good bonfire.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Lisa's son has been found. All i can say is that he is healthy, happy and ok. But he isn't coming home. Just didn't want y'all to keep worrying. I'll leave it to Lisa to give you the specifics.


Wonderful news. Thanks for the update. I have been worrying about him along with you all.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day with th gks yesterday. This morning it's KnitWIts and LM1 will be helping me and gs2 will be going shopping with Mr P.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone, catch you later. xx


Morning. Another Monday, time just keeps speeding along. Cannot believe it is November, seems it was just September. 
Enjoy your day with your group and your grandchildren.


----------



## jinx

You are fortunate you have good friends to visit and share with. Actually they are luckier as they have you for a friend.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, the fireworks are going off again. There's a big display tomorrow night on skinningrow beach. That where we went for a meal last Tuesday night. It's always packed, but I don't go.
> 
> I've done some sudokuing and some washing and this about it. I must go and see Karen tomorrow. I expect to see marg aswell as I haven't seen her for a week. It does us good to have a break. Hope you all had a very nice Sunday. Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Harold and I had a surprise. When the time changes the news always reminds us to check the batteries in our smoke detectors/Co2 detectors. We have never had a problem because our detectors beep a continuous warning when the batteries are weak. Just for the heck of it I told Harold to use the testing button. Ha, the battery was totally dead. I am writing all this to remind you to check your batteries. The detectors do no good if they are not powered. We will be getting new ones that are wired in and quit fooling around with the batteries.


Thanks for that reminder jinx, ours start screaming when the batteries are running low but you never know if that is working so well worth checking!!


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Sorry I have been AWOL (thanks June and Pam for your concern), have had a lousy few days, not been feeling well and everything that could go wrong has gone wrong and didn't want to inflict my misery on everyone. I have been lurking but apart from that have been curled up in my chair feeling sorry for myself. Had to to shopping yesterday which made me get out of the house .
> 
> I hope you have some good news soon Lisa, makes you wonder what the police are for doesn't it, if they know all his details. jinx sorry Mr. Wonderful has shingles in his eye, I had it there about 8 years ago and still have flare-ups in the affected eye even now so they will probably have to keep a close watch on him from now on.
> 
> Everyone else sorry if I have missed anything I will try and bounce back soon, I do love and think of you all every day. Hope you can all have a good day.


I certainly missed you. So sorry you are down in the dumps. Give yourself a good talking to and do not avoid your friends that are more than willing to give you a boost. (HUGS)


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yes my bil has put his picture and the person he is with on his and he knows a lot of people!
> The thing is also that makes me mad is the first sheriff that came out didn't want to hear any thing I said because he kept pointing out his age, as I pointed out that is deceptive, and they have the guys name the license number and they won't put out an apb for the car they said they will have to wait and see if they get pulled over for something then they will detain him and bring him back.....


You have to wonder why they can't understand the special circumstances here. If it were their kid.......... :sm22: Feel for you hun, keep us in the loop, we are all sending good vibes to you all xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Lisa's son has been found. All i can say is that he is healthy, happy and ok. But he isn't coming home. Just didn't want y'all to keep worrying. I'll leave it to Lisa to give you the specifics.


Thanks so much for that update and that's a good start, hope it all works out from there, so happy for you all xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Sorry I have been AWOL (thanks June and Pam for your concern), have had a lousy few days, not been feeling well and everything that could go wrong has gone wrong and didn't want to inflict my misery on everyone. I have been lurking but apart from that have been curled up in my chair feeling sorry for myself. Had to to shopping yesterday which made me get out of the house .
> 
> I hope you have some good news soon Lisa, makes you wonder what the police are for doesn't it, if they know all his details. jinx sorry Mr. Wonderful has shingles in his eye, I had it there about 8 years ago and still have flare-ups in the affected eye even now so they will probably have to keep a close watch on him from now on.
> 
> Everyone else sorry if I have missed anything I will try and bounce back soon, I do love and think of you all every day. Hope you can all have a good day.


Welcome back pet, chin up!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I've found you just now. I'm up with my dog who ate 4 Reese's cups. I'm feeling loved since Londy let me know I've not been forgotten. Thank you for the lead to here now. I have been up to my chin in things to handle and now I'm feeling badly due to the stress. I reacted when my friend began talking politics which I wouldn't usually do. I'm stressed over the dangers my country faces. I've just finished with the court over them saying I didn't stop at a stop sign that I did stop at. We are getting heavy rain and I'm not sure the minimal work I paid for on the roof is sufficient. (The work on the roof, not me on the roof tho that's possible too). ???? Had to sit from 4:30 to 8:30 Halloween to give treats from the car at mom's because we have an antique porch which would be hard to repair. Tonight my dog found Reese's peanut butter cups which I didn't know we had and may have eaten 4. I just had to round up the cats so we could let the dog out it's 4:30 am. She wanted out twice so far. Poor cats didn't expect to be rounded up yet. My back car light isn't staying on so I have an appointment in a couple of days to see what's wrong. No crystal ball but I see a big bill in my future. There are a few people from out of state pretending to be workers for the water dept and robbing the elderly people just around the block from me. Last week my dog put her head down and growled a lot which is unusual since mostly she barks and runs back and forth. So that's what's going on here. I hope all of you are well and I will catch up on your chats soon as I get back to normal. Well I may sooner because waiting for me to be normal may be unreasonable. ????


Hi Polly. Nice you stopped in for a visit. It seems there is always some trick going on to rob the elderly. Often we do not hear about the newest scheme as the people are too embarrassed to admit they have been duped.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I've found you just now. I'm up with my dog who ate 4 Reese's cups. I'm feeling loved since Londy let me know I've not been forgotten. Thank you for the lead to here now. I have been up to my chin in things to handle and now I'm feeling badly due to the stress. I reacted when my friend began talking politics which I wouldn't usually do. I'm stressed over the dangers my country faces. I've just finished with the court over them saying I didn't stop at a stop sign that I did stop at. We are getting heavy rain and I'm not sure the minimal work I paid for on the roof is sufficient. (The work on the roof, not me on the roof tho that's possible too). ???? Had to sit from 4:30 to 8:30 Halloween to give treats from the car at mom's because we have an antique porch which would be hard to repair. Tonight my dog found Reese's peanut butter cups which I didn't know we had and may have eaten 4. I just had to round up the cats so we could let the dog out it's 4:30 am. She wanted out twice so far. Poor cats didn't expect to be rounded up yet. My back car light isn't staying on so I have an appointment in a couple of days to see what's wrong. No crystal ball but I see a big bill in my future. There are a few people from out of state pretending to be workers for the water dept and robbing the elderly people just around the block from me. Last week my dog put her head down and growled a lot which is unusual since mostly she barks and runs back and forth. So that's what's going on here. I hope all of you are well and I will catch up on your chats soon as I get back to normal. Well I may sooner because waiting for me to be normal may be unreasonable. ????


Good to see you back here Polly, hope things are starting to look 'up'! Try and find something positive in each day. Hope your dog is ok after consuming the chocolate! xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. The end is in sight on the swoncho. I have been making striped hats to donate. I made 3 on Saturday and one on Sunday.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 8'C (46'F). It was supposed to be raining by now, but is still dry. It will probably start raining the minute that I walk out the door.
> This weekend was quiet with only minor annoyances when there was a lot of "teenage-style" yelling going on. I ran away to the LYS, but they were having a trunk sale and I couldn't stay there and knit.
> I'm on the final rows of ribbing on the swoncho. Then I get to do the ribbed arms. I'm going to try doing them two at a time.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And you both got some added exercise :sm01:
> Are you putting anything up in it's place?


No, going to have it as a small extra patio, maybe put some flower tubs on it and some trellis for some clematis. Make sthe garden looks so much bigger!!


----------



## jinx

Our shingles failed and were under guarantee. They replaced the shingles but not the labor to replace them. The contractor that had put the shingles on wanted to charge us more than $1,0000 than another company we contacted. The second contractor replaced the shingles, fixed the chimneyf, put up new drain spouts and all for a lot less money. We wondered how much we had been overcharged the first time.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry about your dog,. Hopefully she'll get rid of all of it without problems. Dogs seem to gulp down whatever seems to be food before anyone can catch them so they don't have to share. Although she may cause worry for you and the cats, having a dog is great for deterring bad naht ero from coming to your house.
> Our roof shingles have not lasted the 20 years that they were guaranteed. We'll be looking for someone to put on a new roof probably next summer.
> We sat in the garage with the door open for Halloween. The sidewalk to our front door is really dark and most people don't find it at night. The kids CAN see the front of our garage so that is where we sit.
> There's no fun in being normal. Just go with the flow, like you're doing.


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a very mild-for-the-time-of-year London! No Zumba today or ever again, have decided enough is enough and I plan to spend all day in the charity shop soon. But for today, we have spent some of the morning shifting the wood from the demolished shed down to the dump. Have got rid of most of it but the rest will wait for another day. We still have one wall and the floor to break up, saw some pretty interesting things when we lifted the floor up!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: 

Going to have some lunch now and then off to do my bit at the shop, catch you all later, be well and happy!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that reminder jinx, ours start screaming when the batteries are running low but you never know if that is working so well worth checking!!


Yup, good to check them as ours did not scream this time. I know I am hard of hearing that that continuous beep beep beep beep cannot be missed.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Surprised you have given up zumba. Hope you keep in touch with the friends you have made in that group. You have really been busy with removing that shed. A new patio with flowers sounds lovely. I am imagining some ugly crawly things were discovered when the floor was removed.


London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a very mild-for-the-time-of-year London! No Zumba today or ever again, have decided enough is enough and I plan to spend all day in the charity shop soon. But for today, we have spent some of the morning shifting the wood from the demolished shed down to the dump. Have got rid of most of it but the rest will wait for another day. We still have one wall and the floor to break up, saw some pretty interesting things when we lifted the floor up!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:
> 
> Going to have some lunch now and then off to do my bit at the shop, catch you all later, be well and happy!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Yesterday was a long day. Finally I decided to check my phone for the correct time instead of the clock. Seems when Mr. Wonderful reset the clock it started running slower. We missed almost the first half of the football game because it was so slow. Wish we had missed the second half as things went downhill for the home team and they lost.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Sorry I have been AWOL (thanks June and Pam for your concern), have had a lousy few days, not been feeling well and everything that could go wrong has gone wrong and didn't want to inflict my misery on everyone. I have been lurking but apart from that have been curled up in my chair feeling sorry for myself. Had to to shopping yesterday which made me get out of the house .
> 
> I hope you have some good news soon Lisa, makes you wonder what the police are for doesn't it, if they know all his details. jinx sorry Mr. Wonderful has shingles in his eye, I had it there about 8 years ago and still have flare-ups in the affected eye even now so they will probably have to keep a close watch on him from now on.
> 
> Everyone else sorry if I have missed anything I will try and bounce back soon, I do love and think of you all every day. Hope you can all have a good day.


We love you, too, Jacky! I hope you're feeling better. Missed you! Sending you many warm and comforting hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Lisa's son has been found. All i can say is that he is healthy, happy and ok. But he isn't coming home. Just didn't want y'all to keep worrying. I'll leave it to Lisa to give you the specifics.


Thanks for sharing that with us Angela! What a relief that he's been found. I hope it all works out for all of them. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Lisa's son has been found. All i can say is that he is healthy, happy and ok. But he isn't coming home. Just didn't want y'all to keep worrying. I'll leave it to Lisa to give you the specifics.


Some relief, but also ongoing concern. Prayers continue.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Surprised you have given up zumba. Hope you keep in touch with the friends you have made in that group. You have really been busy with removing that shed. A new patio with flowers sounds lovely. I am imagining some ugly crawly things were discovered when the floor was removed.


Zumba is now history partly because I got bored with it and started to dread Monday mornings but also due to a change of attitude with the 'friends' I made there, very sad after 7 years but there you go! I have a Wii dance disc which I shall bring into use......soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Yesterday was a long day. Finally I decided to check my phone for the correct time instead of the clock. Seems when Mr. Wonderful reset the clock it started running slower. We missed almost the first half of the football game because it was so slow. Wish we had missed the second half as things went downhill for the home team and they lost.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a very mild-for-the-time-of-year London! No Zumba today or ever again, have decided enough is enough and I plan to spend all day in the charity shop soon. But for today, we have spent some of the morning shifting the wood from the demolished shed down to the dump. Have got rid of most of it but the rest will wait for another day. We still have one wall and the floor to break up, saw some pretty interesting things when we lifted the floor up!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:
> 
> Going to have some lunch now and then off to do my bit at the shop, catch you all later, be well and happy!! xxxxxx


Busy day for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Yesterday was a long day. Finally I decided to check my phone for the correct time instead of the clock. Seems when Mr. Wonderful reset the clock it started running slower. We missed almost the first half of the football game because it was so slow. Wish we had missed the second half as things went downhill for the home team and they lost.


That happened to us with our team, too. The first half was definitely better than the second half! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Zumba is now history partly because I got bored with it and started to dread Monday mornings but also due to a change of attitude with the 'friends' I made there, very sad after 7 years but there you go! I have a Wii dance disc which I shall bring into use......soon!! xxxx


I'm so sorry to hear that about those former "friends." Sending you many comforting hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> That happened to us with our team, too. The first half was definitely better than the second half! xxxooo


I wish your team bad luck in the first and second half on November 15. :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Busy day for you! xxxooo


Yes indeed but I still manage to find time to come and chat with my friends here!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that about those former "friends." Sending you many comforting hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


Thanks dear, getting over it now, I let them all know I was leaving and have had no replies so I guess I did the right thing!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Mr. Wonderful was just up for a bit. He is sick and tired of feeling poorly. We know he could be suffering a lot more than he is. He is feeling worse instead of better. Last night his ear started bothering him. I was going to call the doctor this a.m. but he insists his ear no longer bothers him. Hoping the antiviral meds will kick in very soon.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed but I still manage to find time to come and chat with my friends here!! xxxx


And we're so glad you do!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, getting over it now, I let them all know I was leaving and have had no replies so I guess I did the right thing!! xxxx


But how disappointing for you and sad they are behaving that way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful was just up for a bit. He is sick and tired of feeling poorly. We know he could be suffering a lot more than he is. He is feeling worse instead of better. Last night his ear started bothering him. I was going to call the doctor this a.m. but he insists his ear no longer bothers him. Hoping the antiviral meds will kick in very soon.


Sorry to hear that. Sending more healing hugs his way! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> He is 22 but he has a mental disorder so not actually 22 more like 15......


Lisa, I hope he comes trotting home soon. I can understand your fears.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> In some things even younger bless his heart.
> 
> Lisa had said they are going nationwide today as a missing person.


S he has to be right to do that. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Sorry I have been AWOL (thanks June and Pam for your concern), have had a lousy few days, not been feeling well and everything that could go wrong has gone wrong and didn't want to inflict my misery on everyone. I have been lurking but apart from that have been curled up in my chair feeling sorry for myself. Had to to shopping yesterday which made me get out of the house .
> 
> I hope you have some good news soon Lisa, makes you wonder what the police are for doesn't it, if they know all his details. jinx sorry Mr. Wonderful has shingles in his eye, I had it there about 8 years ago and still have flare-ups in the affected eye even now so they will probably have to keep a close watch on him from now on.
> 
> Everyone else sorry if I have missed anything I will try and bounce back soon, I do love and think of you all every day. Hope you can all have a good day.


I'm thinking of you Barny. You can inflict your misery on me anytime you want. It will make me sad, but never miserable.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Lisa's son has been found. All i can say is that he is healthy, happy and ok. But he isn't coming home. Just didn't want y'all to keep worrying. I'll leave it to Lisa to give you the specifics.


Whew! Relief, I think, without knowing why he isn't coming home.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> I've found you just now. I'm up with my dog who ate 4 Reese's cups. I'm feeling loved since Londy let me know I've not been forgotten. Thank you for the lead to here now. I have been up to my chin in things to handle and now I'm feeling badly due to the stress. I reacted when my friend began talking politics which I wouldn't usually do. I'm stressed over the dangers my country faces. I've just finished with the court over them saying I didn't stop at a stop sign that I did stop at. We are getting heavy rain and I'm not sure the minimal work I paid for on the roof is sufficient. (The work on the roof, not me on the roof tho that's possible too). ???? Had to sit from 4:30 to 8:30 Halloween to give treats from the car at mom's because we have an antique porch which would be hard to repair. Tonight my dog found Reese's peanut butter cups which I didn't know we had and may have eaten 4. I just had to round up the cats so we could let the dog out it's 4:30 am. She wanted out twice so far. Poor cats didn't expect to be rounded up yet. My back car light isn't staying on so I have an appointment in a couple of days to see what's wrong. No crystal ball but I see a big bill in my future. There are a few people from out of state pretending to be workers for the water dept and robbing the elderly people just around the block from me. Last week my dog put her head down and growled a lot which is unusual since mostly she barks and runs back and forth. So that's what's going on here. I hope all of you are well and I will catch up on your chats soon as I get back to normal. Well I may sooner because waiting for me to be normal may be unreasonable. ????


Don't ever become normal Polly. We wouldn't recognise you! I'm sorry you have been having a bad time, but good for sharing.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> to you Polly. The light at the end of the tunnel is NOT a train.


But I've been waiting forever for that d...d train.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> Whew! Relief, I think, without knowing why he isn't coming home.


that is, I would be fully relieved if I knew there was a good reason for his not coming home.


----------



## SaxonLady

We opened our Garden of Remembrance this morning, in brilliant sunshine. I will try and get some photos of the display at the Town Hall. So many knitted poppies everywhere.

We had a good concert yesterday apart from the diva singing Keats' Ode to a Nightingale to overloud music. Why would anyone set such a beautiful rhythmic poem to music?????

Now we are off to another meeting for the Orchestra. About funding. Oh boy.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> But I've been waiting forever for that d...d train.


Me, too!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I keep forgetting that is in November. Hope you had a good bonfire.


We actually heard about 4 bangs from the village 6 miles away and that was it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I wish your team bad luck in the first and second half on November 15. :sm04: :sm23:


Oh dear, do I see some team rivalry coming up? xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful was just up for a bit. He is sick and tired of feeling poorly. We know he could be suffering a lot more than he is. He is feeling worse instead of better. Last night his ear started bothering him. I was going to call the doctor this a.m. but he insists his ear no longer bothers him. Hoping the antiviral meds will kick in very soon.


He might still have a lot of pain, I was fine as long I remembered not to touch my face or head, needless to say I forgot occasionally and ended up screaming in agony. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'm thinking of you Barny. You can inflict your misery on me anytime you want. It will make me sad, but never miserable.


Don't want you to be sad because of me either. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful was just up for a bit. He is sick and tired of feeling poorly. We know he could be suffering a lot more than he is. He is feeling worse instead of better. Last night his ear started bothering him. I was going to call the doctor this a.m. but he insists his ear no longer bothers him. Hoping the antiviral meds will kick in very soon.


I hope so too, maybe try being Nurse Ratched for a while, he might make an instant recovery!! :sm23: xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> He might still have a lot of pain, I was fine as long I remembered not to touch my face or head, needless to say I forgot occasionally and ended up screaming in agony. xx


He is generally run down and getting weaker from laying around. He was just up and said he was going to the bank. I told him to save what energy he had for his body to use to get well. I made him lunch and he was entirely spent. Withing 30 minutes he was totally exhausted. Thankfully Tylenol is relieving his pain but that also makes he sleepy. So hopefully sleeping and taking the antiviral will make him feel much better very shortly.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> He is generally run down and getting weaker from laying around. He was just up and said he was going to the bank. I told him to save what energy he had for his body to use to get well. I made him lunch and he was entirely spent. Withing 30 minutes he was totally exhausted. Thankfully Tylenol is relieving his pain but that also makes he sleepy. So hopefully sleeping and taking the antiviral will make him feel much better very shortly.


Gentle, healing, cyber hugs for you both!! xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I hope so too, maybe try being Nurse Ratched for a while, he might make an instant recovery!! :sm23: xx


Oh no, I could not do that. He does not complain and it is easy to see he feels poorly. 
I wish when I was sick he would remember how nice it is to have someone make your bed, fix you meals, get your meds. Alas, that is never going to happen.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening my sisters, it's been an ordinary day. I went to s and b and I was bored with my knitting, we had to come home because margs son was at her house. 

I can hear the fireworks, so I've come to bed. I remember the last 18 or so years when all the family met up at Stephens and we would go to a display, we'd take hot dogs and heat them up with onions and Heinz ketchup. Grandad loved that as we all did. I'm missing him tonight.

I don't know if my human box is broken or what, it's just frozen so I'm having problems downstairs with it. I shall get John to look at it later in the week because I know he's busy and if he can say it's broken then I'll have to get another one.

My dear dear Lisa, have you had any news on your son. I really hope that you have. I've thought about you again today. I'm keeping everything crossed.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Sorry I have been AWOL (thanks June and Pam for your concern), have had a lousy few days, not been feeling well and everything that could go wrong has gone wrong and didn't want to inflict my misery on everyone. I have been lurking but apart from that have been curled up in my chair feeling sorry for myself. Had to to shopping yesterday which made me get out of the house .
> 
> I hope you have some good news soon Lisa, makes you wonder what the police are for doesn't it, if they know all his details. jinx sorry Mr. Wonderful has shingles in his eye, I had it there about 8 years ago and still have flare-ups in the affected eye even now so they will probably have to keep a close watch on him from now on.
> 
> Everyone else sorry if I have missed anything I will try and bounce back soon, I do love and think of you all every day. Hope you can all have a good day.


We are here to hug you and help you feel free to inflict your problems on us. We all do it. We are hear when you need to talk to us.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening my sisters, it's been an ordinary day. I went to s and b and I was bored with my knitting, we had to come home because margs son was at her house.
> 
> I can hear the fireworks, so I've come to bed. I remember the last 18 or so years when all the family met up at Stephens and we would go to a display, we'd take hot dogs and heat them up with onions and Heinz ketchup. Grandad loved that as we all did. I'm missing him tonight.
> 
> I don't know if my human box is broken or what, it's just frozen so I'm having problems downstairs with it. I shall get John to look at it later in the week because I know he's busy and if he can say it's broken then I'll have to get another one.
> 
> My dear dear Lisa, have you had any news on your son. I really hope that you have. I've thought about you again today. I'm keeping everything crossed.


My dear friend from the UK please tell me what a human box is. Mr. Google gave me some clues, but I definitely do not think that is what you have in mind. 
Holidays and parties seem to be the hardest times when we are missing a loved one. Remember you are not alone. (hugs)


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Lisa's son has been found. All i can say is that he is healthy, happy and ok. But he isn't coming home. Just didn't want y'all to keep worrying. I'll leave it to Lisa to give you the specifics.


Thank goodness for that....


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh no, I could not do that. He does not complain and it is easy to see he feels poorly.
> I wish when I was sick he would remember how nice it is to have someone make your bed, fix you meals, get your meds. Alas, that is never going to happen.


Sorry, my bad sense of humour, was just kidding, honestly!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My dear friend from the UK please tell me what a human box is. Mr. Google gave me some clues, but I definitely do not think that is what you have in mind.
> Holidays and parties seem to be the hardest times when we are missing a loved one. Remember you are not alone. (hugs)


I think most of us are wondering about that!!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> My dear friend from the UK please tell me what a human box is. Mr. Google gave me some clues, but I definitely do not think that is what you have in mind.
> Holidays and parties seem to be the hardest times when we are missing a loved one. Remember you are not alone. (hugs)


HI jinx...it's this silly predictive text. I meant HUMAX box. It's a sky box I think so as we have frees at television. Help if anyone can explain better for me. I know nothing about nothing.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I think most of us are wondering about that!!


I knew you were kidding. No offense taken. :sm02: 
My weird sense of humor is saying it sounds strange to have John check it out.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> HI jinx...it's this silly predictive text. I meant HUMAX box. It's a sky box I think so as we have frees at television. Help if anyone can explain better for me. I know nothing about nothing.


Oh, it is a tv receiver.
The Humax HB-1000S Freesat HD with Freetime Digital TV Receiver is a compact and stylish product that is a fantastic alternative to paid for satellite viewing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh no, I could not do that. He does not complain and it is easy to see he feels poorly.
> I wish when I was sick he would remember how nice it is to have someone make your bed, fix you meals, get your meds. Alas, that is never going to happen.


Oh I know that feeling, but mine complains and makes everyone (me) know he's ill. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I know that feeling, but mine complains and makes everyone (me) know he's ill. xx :sm16:


Just one of the things that makes Harold, Mr. Wonderful. :sm02: :sm04: :sm23: I seriously wish he would tell me more about how he is feeling. He paid for my education and he could reap the benefits of my knowledge if he would speak up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh, it is a tv receiver.
> The Humax HB-1000S Freesat HD with Freetime Digital TV Receiver is a compact and stylish product that is a fantastic alternative to paid for satellite viewing.


Yes we've got one of those but couldn't actually explain it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Just one of the things that makes Harold, Mr. Wonderful. :sm02: :sm04: :sm23: I seriously wish he would tell me more about how he is feeling. He paid for my education and he could reap the benefits of my knowledge if he would speak up.


I think most men are like that, won't admit when something is wrong even when we know there is. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I knew you were kidding. No offense taken. :sm02:
> My weird sense of humor is saying it sounds strange to have John check it out.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh, it is a tv receiver.
> The Humax HB-1000S Freesat HD with Freetime Digital TV Receiver is a compact and stylish product that is a fantastic alternative to paid for satellite viewing.


There you go! I knew Mr Google would know!! :sm09:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, getting over it now, I let them all know I was leaving and have had no replies so I guess I did the right thing!! xxxx


They just need a little lamping , it'll do them some good in the future. They'll learn you don't treat people with disregard , its absolutely rude , not to mention just [email protected]$!#y.

How i love a little light expletive in the afternoon to relieve stress.
It's a scientific fact.


----------



## linkan

Ladies it's very good news that he is safe and happy. BUT...
Lisa is still grief stricken and also angry , he's done something very hurtful and reckless, and that is why he won't be coming home. He will be living in California.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Ladies it's very good news that he is safe and happy. BUT...
> Lisa is still grief stricken and also angry , he's done something very hurtful and reckless, and that is why he won't be coming home. He will be living in California.


So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Ladies it's very good news that he is safe and happy. BUT...
> Lisa is still grief stricken and also angry , he's done something very hurtful and reckless, and that is why he won't be coming home. He will be living in California.


Sorry to hear that. I hope with time it will get better. Liads of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> So very sorry to hear this.


Me, too. And, yes, it is very hurtful and reckless and thoughtless. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> November 5th is Bonfire night commemorating when Guy Fawkes tried to blow up Parliament. xx


And today was my 30th anniversary it's been a great day..........NOT.....sorry for shouting!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> And today was my 30th anniversary it's been a great day..........NOT.....sorry for shouting!


Happy anniversary. Sending much love and lots of comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> And today was my 30th anniversary it's been a great day..........NOT.....sorry for shouting!


I didn't give details i left it up to you. Love you sis. For what it's worth today..happy anniversary.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I didn't give details i left it up to you. Love you sis. For what it's worth today..happy anniversary.


I know you didn't but I don't want to say anything until I have actually spoke to him which I still have not.....


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I know you didn't but I don't want to say anything until I have actually spoke to him which I still have not.....


Sorry you are in this situation. Just wanted you to know I care about how awful you are feeling.


----------



## Miss Pam

Miss Pam said:


> Happy anniversary. Sending much love and lots of comforting hugs. I'm so sorry you are having to deal with all this. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I know you didn't but I don't want to say anything until I have actually spoke to him which I still have not.....


Thinking of you Lisa, what is it with sons. Been in a similar place myself, happy anniversary and much love to you all. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and cloudy Surrey, but it is mild again here. Had a lovely time with the gks yesterday. Off to do a nuno felting workshoop with some friends. 

Cat ch you later and happy Tuesday. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from an also grey and cloudy Wales, so dark we've got the lights on. I think it's raining as well. Not a lot going on so will be back later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning happy taco Tuesday to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cloudy Surrey, but it is mild again here. Had a lovely time with the gks yesterday. Off to do a nuno felting workshoop with some friends.
> 
> Cat ch you later and happy Tuesday. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning Barny. Hope the sun comes out and things brighten up around your home.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from an also grey and cloudy Wales, so dark we've got the lights on. I think it's raining as well. Not a lot going on so will be back later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning Barny. Hope the sun comes out and things brighten up around your home.


Morning jinx, don't think we'll get much sun today the sky is looking pretty black, I guess there is more rain on the way, oh well I'm all tucked up in front of the log burner and apart from getting dinner with probably remain here. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> And today was my 30th anniversary it's been a great day..........NOT.....sorry for shouting!


You're entitled to scream and shout and throw yourself about but you have Mr G so just give him a massive hug instead. Happy anniversary, in spite of it all xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning jinx, don't think we'll get much sun today the sky is looking pretty black, I guess there is more rain on the way, oh well I'm all tucked up in front of the log burner and apart from getting dinner with probably remain here. xx


Good morning, stay warm and dry and just knit! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, quite gloomy here today, just like Wales and Surrey. Off to the cinema later but have a bit of urgent sewing to do first - after I've had my coffee!! Catch you later, lots of love to you all but special hugs for Lisa today xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning, stay warm and dry and just knit! Xxxx


Good morning to you too, that's just what I intend to do. DH took my Panda out this morning and it bleeped at him. It wanted a drink, did he fill it, like hell he did. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning to you too, that's just what I intend to do. DH took my Panda out this morning and it bleeped at him. It wanted a drink, did he fill it, like hell he did. xxxx :sm16:


As you say, :sm16: plus :sm22: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 10'C (50'F). It's raining right now and they are forecasting winds up to 100 km/hr this afternoon.
Yesterday was a wasted day at work. An update was pushed to my computer over the weekend and nothing worked. By the afternoon, I found out that I also had a bad internet cable, so between the two things, my computer was thoroughly confused. I left it on overnight and hopefully it can straighten itself out.
I also frogged something that I started on the weekend. The yarn has a stripe of "jacquard" colours in it, so I need to find something with a short stitch count, or can be made in narrow panels. I might just throw some panels together and make an "afghany" poncho.
Today will be a better day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've just ordered some lovely patterns from MaryAnnStephens and someone else on ravelry from the contact info on connections. I need a grab bag gift so the mittens with the winter-tree-look seems perfect since one member of the group is Jewish and doesn't do Christmas. I try for a winter theme just in case she gets mine. I also got two Afghan patterns for the new baby my son's friend will have in may. Only making one but liked both. one is hexagons with Nordic pattern and the other has 3 oriental patterns so I can either do part of all 3 or just choose one. I am a bit overboard in thinking I can do this in the time frame I have but I'm hoping it works out or baby will get half an Afghan with an iou or UFO note attached. Thank you to the person who provided the site. They are lovely patterns. I got the free ornament patterns too.


My LYS is having a class for making Christmas ornaments that are really cute. I thought I had downloaded the pattern, but I can't find it now.
I always think I knit faster than I do or that I have more time to knit than I do. I hope you can get your projects done in time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning to you too, that's just what I intend to do. DH took my Panda out this morning and it bleeped at him. It wanted a drink, did he fill it, like hell he did. xxxx :sm16:


And what is wrong with HIS car.
It always annoyed me when our family was all living together, with 4 cars in the driveway, that my car was taken more often than I liked, because my car was clean, or my car had gas, or my car was last in line. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, quite gloomy here today, just like Wales and Surrey. Off to the cinema later but have a bit of urgent sewing to do first - after I've had my coffee!! Catch you later, lots of love to you all but special hugs for Lisa today xxxxxxxx


Good luck with your sewing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> And what is wrong with HIS car.
> It always annoyed me when our family was all living together, with 4 cars in the driveway, that my car was taken more often than I liked, because my car was clean, or my car had gas, or my car was last in line. :sm16:


Mine hadn't been out for a while so he took it to give it a run, he can take it next time as well, on his own, and if it runs out of petrol - his problem. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from an also grey and cloudy Wales, so dark we've got the lights on. I think it's raining as well. Not a lot going on so will be back later. xx


That's my normal morning. Stay inside, knit and stay warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> And today was my 30th anniversary it's been a great day..........NOT.....sorry for shouting!


<Hugs> to you. I hope today and tomorrow, get better.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Ladies it's very good news that he is safe and happy. BUT...
> Lisa is still grief stricken and also angry , he's done something very hurtful and reckless, and that is why he won't be coming home. He will be living in California.


That's pretty far away.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> They just need a little lamping , it'll do them some good in the future. They'll learn you don't treat people with disregard , its absolutely rude , not to mention just [email protected]$!#y.
> 
> How i love a little light expletive in the afternoon to relieve stress.
> It's a scientific fact.


Didn't help me yesterday when I was swearing at my computer at work. :sm19: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Just one of the things that makes Harold, Mr. Wonderful. I seriously wish he would tell me more about how he is feeling. He paid for my education and he could reap the benefits of my knowledge if he would speak up.





Barn-dweller said:


> I think most men are like that, won't admit when something is wrong even when we know there is. xx


And won't admit when they took a wrong turn either.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Oh, it is a tv receiver.
> The Humax HB-1000S Freesat HD with Freetime Digital TV Receiver is a compact and stylish product that is a fantastic alternative to paid for satellite viewing.


I didn't know that you could get satellite for free. I wonder if it would work with the satellites that are over North America.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now.
Everyone have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> And won't admit when they took a wrong turn either.


Oh definitely, and ask for directions? Just not in their vocabulary. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, quite gloomy here today, just like Wales and Surrey. Off to the cinema later but have a bit of urgent sewing to do first - after I've had my coffee!! Catch you later, lots of love to you all but special hugs for Lisa today xxxxxxxx


It is also gloomy and rainy on this side of the pond. Oh dear, what needs to be sewed urgently? Once you get it sewed you are good to go as you have had your a.m. cuppa.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning to you too, that's just what I intend to do. DH took my Panda out this morning and it bleeped at him. It wanted a drink, did he fill it, like hell he did. xxxx :sm16:


Yikes, how far is it to a gas station. If it is bleeping how many miles can you go?


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great Tuesday.


Hope your computer is cooperating at work today. If you find the link to the ornament, please share.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cloudy Surrey, but it is mild again here. Had a lovely time with the gks yesterday. Off to do a nuno felting workshoop with some friends.
> 
> Cat ch you later and happy Tuesday. xxx


Have fun with that. I'll be off to Fiber Social this morning. Met up with a couple of friends yesterday for a chat and some knitting. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> And won't admit when they took a wrong turn either.


Or ask for directions! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It is also gloomy and rainy on this side of the pond. Oh dear, what needs to be sewed urgently? Once you get it sewed you are good to go as you have had your a.m. cuppa.


It looks to be that way here, too, but it's too dark at the moment to tell. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Yikes, how far is it to a gas station. If it is bleeping how many miles can you go?


Not sure how much is left in the tank, it's about 9 miles to our nearest station. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure how much is left in the tank, it's about 9 miles to our nearest station. xx


My car would warn me when I have 1 gallon left. It also tells me how many miles I can travel before I run out. That was real useful in South Dakota as stations are few and far between. You should easily have enough to go 9 miles. Ridiculous to take the chance of running out especially living in the country and having cold weather.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 10'C (50'F). It's raining right now and they are forecasting winds up to 100 km/hr this afternoon.
> Yesterday was a wasted day at work. An update was pushed to my computer over the weekend and nothing worked. By the afternoon, I found out that I also had a bad internet cable, so between the two things, my computer was thoroughly confused. I left it on overnight and hopefully it can straighten itself out.
> I also frogged something that I started on the weekend. The yarn has a stripe of "jacquard" colours in it, so I need to find something with a short stitch count, or can be made in narrow panels. I might just throw some panels together and make an "afghany" poncho.
> Today will be a better day.


I certainly hope so! We have had 16'C here today, unheard of in November but it can keep that up as far as I am concerned!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And what is wrong with HIS car.
> It always annoyed me when our family was all living together, with 4 cars in the driveway, that my car was taken more often than I liked, because my car was clean, or my car had gas, or my car was last in line. :sm16:


A bit of immobilising wouldn't have gone amiss there!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck with your sewing.


It was shortening my shop boss's husbands work trousers down to 24" inside leg. He must be shorter than me!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Have fun with that. I'll be off to Fiber Social this morning. Met up with a couple of friends yesterday for a chat and some knitting. xxxooo


Sounds blissful, we did a lot of that at Susan's!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just got in from seeing The Nutcracker and the 4 Realms. It was brilliant, lots of lovely, convincing cgi scenery but beautiful costumes. I want to take my gd to see it now!! Even DH said it was really good!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> My car would warn me when I have 1 gallon left. It also tells me how many miles I can travel before I run out. That was real useful in South Dakota as stations are few and far between. You should easily have enough to go 9 miles. Ridiculous to take the chance of running out especially living in the country and having cold weather.


Tell me about it but he's on his own next time he goes out in it, if he runs out he'll be in trouble as his phone is always in his car. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I certainly hope so! We have had 16'C here today, unheard of in November but it can keep that up as far as I am concerned!!!


It's done nothing but rain all afternoon and now the wind is getting up as well. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had a fantastic day nuno felting with my friends. Made a couple of pieces each using different techniques. Given us los of ideas and have already signed up to do another day in the new year.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's done nothing but rain all afternoon and now the wind is getting up as well. xxxx


Sounds miserable but don't you be miserable with it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's done nothing but rain all afternoon and now the wind is getting up as well. xxxx


Glad it went well! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've been to over 60,s and won...$25 and some Soren malt loaf. Can't be bad eh? My HUMAX box still lies on my carpet and I've well and truly pulled a wire out..it is dangling....deary me. 

Lisa...how are things with you, I can't seem to get you out of my mind and I feel a little low because of it. I just wish I could help you. 

I've no more news.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Oh, it is a tv receiver.
> The Humax HB-1000S Freesat HD with Freetime Digital TV Receiver is a compact and stylish product that is a fantastic alternative to paid for satellite viewing.


Well....I couldn't have put it better myself haha. It's not working,whatever we call it????


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> And today was my 30th anniversary it's been a great day..........NOT.....sorry for shouting!


Happy anniversary, or not? Whatever you wish then I do too.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've been to over 60,s and won...$25 and some Soren malt loaf. Can't be bad eh? My HUMAX box still lies on my carpet and I've well and truly pulled a wire out..it is dangling....deary me.
> 
> Lisa...how are things with you, I can't seem to get you out of my mind and I feel a little low because of it. I just wish I could help you.
> 
> I've no more news.


Sorry to hear about your box, is anyone sorting it for you? I'd be no good, techy stuff is not my thing!

Yes, I've been very concerned about Lisa and family, an awful, heartbreaking situation but try and keep that chin up and stay positive love!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

First pieces of nuno felting. The plain green is to show the size it started off.


----------



## London Girl

Trish emailed me and asked me to tell you that she can't get on to KP to post but can read posts. Just so you know she hasn't fallen down a hole or been eaten by an elk!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Trish emailed me and asked me to tell you that she can't get on to KP to post but can read posts. Just so you know she hasn't fallen down a hole or been eaten by an elk!!


Thanks for letting us know. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds miserable but don't you be miserable with it!!! xxxx


Too late. xxxx :sm03:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sounds blissful, we did a lot of that at Susan's!! xxxx


It's a wonderful escape for me! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just got in from seeing The Nutcracker and the 4 Realms. It was brilliant, lots of lovely, convincing cgi scenery but beautiful costumes. I want to take my gd to see it now!! Even DH said it was really good!!


Glad you enjoyed it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Tell me about it but he's on his own next time he goes out in it, if he runs out he'll be in trouble as his phone is always in his car. xx :sm15:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's done nothing but rain all afternoon and now the wind is getting up as well. xxxx


It's sunny with clouds here so far today with a slight breeze and around 50F. Quite pleasant for a November day. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've been to over 60,s and won...$25 and some Soren malt loaf. Can't be bad eh? My HUMAX box still lies on my carpet and I've well and truly pulled a wire out..it is dangling....deary me.
> 
> Lisa...how are things with you, I can't seem to get you out of my mind and I feel a little low because of it. I just wish I could help you.
> 
> I've no more news.


Well done on the winnings! Hopefully you'll get your HUMAX box repaired soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear about your box, is anyone sorting it for you? I'd be no good, techy stuff is not my thing!
> 
> Yes, I've been very concerned about Lisa and family, an awful, heartbreaking situation but try and keep that chin up and stay positive love!! xxxx


I have been concerned for all of them, too. It's not easy, but trying to stay positive is the only suggestion I have. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> First pieces of nuno felting. The plain green is to show the size it started off.


Fun!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Trish emailed me and asked me to tell you that she can't get on to KP to post but can read posts. Just so you know she hasn't fallen down a hole or been eaten by an elk!!


I had an e-mail from her, too. Thanks for letting us know. We miss her and hopefully she'll be able to get it all straightened out soon. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

The 2 pieces I made today. Both nuno felt but using totally different techniques.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> The 2 pieces I made today. Both nuno felt but using totally different techniques.


They both look wonderful!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> The 2 pieces I made today. Both nuno felt but using totally different techniques.


The second one has a sort of reverse stain glass window look about it. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

I do love the second one.


PurpleFi said:


> The 2 pieces I made today. Both nuno felt but using totally different techniques.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> They both look wonderful!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> The second one has a sort of reverse stain glass window look about it. xx :sm24:


Felted this one in the tumble dryer x


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I do love the second one.


Not quite sure what I m going to do with it. X


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> It was shortening my shop boss's husbands work trousers down to 24" inside leg. He must be shorter than me!!!


24! My word that is extremely short. I cannot find 28 inch length for Mr. Wonderful. We are about the same height. However he is very long waisted and short legged.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've been to over 60,s and won...$25 and some Soren malt loaf. Can't be bad eh? My HUMAX box still lies on my carpet and I've well and truly pulled a wire out..it is dangling....deary me.
> 
> Lisa...how are things with you, I can't seem to get you out of my mind and I feel a little low because of it. I just wish I could help you.
> 
> I've no more news.


Quick put the winnings in your holiday purse. I guess the box will not work with a dangling wire. Maybe you need an expert to wire it back up again.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Trish emailed me and asked me to tell you that she can't get on to KP to post but can read posts. Just so you know she hasn't fallen down a hole or been eaten by an elk!!


Hang in there Trish. It might not be your computer. I am unable to open some messages. Luckily Connections opens for me. The first time I type this message it disappeared into the ether. Something is not working right around here. Do not forget there is Ravelry.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Too late. xxxx :sm03:


My dear friend, what can I do to cheer you up a bit. You have been down in the dumps for too long. Give yourself a talking to as we do not you to feel even worse in the cold dark winter.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> My dear friend, what can I do to cheer you up a bit. You have been down in the dumps for too long. Give yourself a talking to as we do not you to feel even worse in the cold dark winter.


I'm sorry, there really is only one thing that would cheer me up and that is to sell this house, I just want to get out of here and get on with my life. I am trying to cheer up. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Not quite sure what I m going to do with it. X


I see a dresser scarf?


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sorry, there really is only one thing that would cheer me up and that is to sell this house, I just want to get out of here and get on with my life. I am trying to cheer up. xx


I can completely relate to that! Sending comforting hugs and much love your way. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I can completely relate to that! Sending comforting hugs and much love your way. xxxooo


And back to you it's just so frustrating isn't it? xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Hang in there Trish. It might not be your computer. I am unable to open some messages. Luckily Connections opens for me. The first time I type this message it disappeared into the ether. Something is not working right around here. Do not forget there is Ravelry.


Finally... when all else fails restart your computer. I dumped Ad-block but that wasn't the problem so I will be putting it back. KP has been acting strange for over a week, last week I couldn't log out without bringing up another identical window to get a live logout link. 
Good to still have Ravelry in the wings just in case one day....


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Finally... when all else fails restart your computer. I dumped Ad-block but that wasn't the problem so I will be putting it back. KP has been acting strange for over a week, last week I couldn't log out without bringing up another identical window to get a live logout link.
> Good to still have Ravelry in the wings just in case one day....


Hurrah, welcome back. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sorry, there really is only one thing that would cheer me up and that is to sell this house, I just want to get out of here and get on with my life. I am trying to cheer up. xx


I would send chocolates but shipping was $75+ I was told the other day. In spite you still deserve them for all the ???? **** you've had to put up with. Sending you a BIG hug. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah, welcome back. xx


Thank you sis, happy to be back! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I would send chocolates but shipping was $75+ I was told the other day. In spite you still deserve them for all the ???? **** you've had to put up with. Sending you a BIG hug. xoxox


Thanks and for the thought of chocolates, you might find it difficult to believe but I am one of those people who doesn't eat them I much prefer savoury stuff. If you want a treat buy some for me and eat them for me. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> The 2 pieces I made today. Both nuno felt but using totally different techniques.


Good way to learn, does nuno felt drape when it's thin enough? xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks and for the thought of chocolates, you might find it difficult to believe but I am one of those people who doesn't eat them I much prefer savoury stuff. If you want a treat buy some for me and eat them for me. xx :sm09: :sm09:


If I want a treat I'll buy a crab, they are as dear. But then you don't like seafood either. Shame.. :sm17: xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> If I want a treat I'll buy a crab, they are as dear. But then you don't like seafood either. Shame.. :sm17: xoxox


Oh yes I like sea food, perhaps not so keen on fish, but I love crab, lobster, prawns and crayfish. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes I like sea food, perhaps not so keen on fish, but I love crab, lobster, prawns and crayfish. xx


When I come visiting we will hog down then! :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've been to over 60,s and won...$25 and some Soren malt loaf. Can't be bad eh? My HUMAX box still lies on my carpet and I've well and truly pulled a wire out..it is dangling....deary me.
> 
> Lisa...how are things with you, I can't seem to get you out of my mind and I feel a little low because of it. I just wish I could help you.
> 
> I've no more news.


Good haul this week Susan. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Tell me about it but he's on his own next time he goes out in it, if he runs out he'll be in trouble as his phone is always in his car. xx :sm15:


Does he charge it in the car?


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Trish emailed me and asked me to tell you that she can't get on to KP to post but can read posts. Just so you know she hasn't fallen down a hole or been eaten by an elk!!


Thank you June, I don't like to make anyone worry. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> It is also gloomy and rainy on this side of the pond. Oh dear, what needs to be sewed urgently? Once you get it sewed you are good to go as you have had your a.m. cuppa.


It's 2:30 in the afternoon and the sun has just peeked out, this morning was one of those dreary fogged in days. I've brought 3 hibiscus inside to overwinter in the dining room as they are still loaded with buds... with my luck they will probably all fall off! xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning happy taco Tuesday to you.


That's a cheery salute! :sm02: Made my day. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I do love the second one.


Both are gorgeous. but I'm partial to the second one.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> When I come visiting we will hog down then! :sm02: xoxox


Can't wait to meet you and have fun together. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Does he charge it in the car?


No that's about the only time it comes in the house. We can't use them at home as we have no signal here. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It's 2:30 in the afternoon and the sun has just peeked out, this morning was one of those dreary fogged in days. I've brought 3 hibiscus inside to overwinter in the dining room as they are still loaded with buds... with my luck they will probably all fall off! xxxx


We've had sunshine all day today. Sorry you're just now getting it. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Both are gorgeous. but I'm partial to the second one.


Given me lots of ideas what to do next. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> We've had sunshine all day today. Sorry you're just now getting it. xxxooo


We eventually got some sun after lunch.

The view from our tutors studio window...


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> We eventually got some sun after lunch.
> 
> The view from our tutors studio window...


It's a beautiful view! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> We eventually got some sun after lunch.
> 
> The view from our tutors studio window...


Lovely view. I was told we had snow flurries today, but I refused to look and see for myself. I am not ready for snow yet. However, measurable snow is in the forecast for later this week.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Lovely view. I was told we had snow flurries today, but I refused to look and see for myself. I am not ready for snow yet. However, measurable snow is in the forecast for later this week.


I'm with you. It's way too early for snow. Only snow we're getting here is, thankfully, in the mountains where it belongs. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you Lisa, what is it with sons. Been in a similar place myself, happy anniversary and much love to you all. xxxx


I don't know but I did talk to him today for a few minutes!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> You're entitled to scream and shout and throw yourself about but you have Mr G so just give him a massive hug instead. Happy anniversary, in spite of it all xxxxxxx


Thank you did a little of all of that!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Yikes, how far is it to a gas station. If it is bleeping how many miles can you go?


It might be better to bring some petrol to it!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> We eventually got some sun after lunch.
> 
> The view from our tutors studio window...


That is an amazing view!


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Didn't help me yesterday when I was swearing at my computer at work. :sm19: :sm16:


Then you didn't do it right LMBO????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> It was shortening my shop boss's husbands work trousers down to 24" inside leg. He must be shorter than me!!!


If you want a good laugh I'll have to post a pick someday of my dad's in seam. Our mother has had to take up every pair of pants he gets. And it's flat out comical how short they look held up. But then we are all kind of short and round in my family lol.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Just got in from seeing The Nutcracker and the 4 Realms. It was brilliant, lots of lovely, convincing cgi scenery but beautiful costumes. I want to take my gd to see it now!! Even DH said it was really good!!


I want to take sweet pea to see that one!????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Too late. xxxx :sm03:


I love the rain.. Storms to me are so relaxing, they make me feel like everything is getting a nice good cleaning. Even the air smells so fresh and clean. 
Sorry that it got you down though.????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> The 2 pieces I made today. Both nuno felt but using totally different techniques.


Those are incredible ????????????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> I have been concerned for all of them, too. It's not easy, but trying to stay positive is the only suggestion I have. xxxooo


Thank you ladies. . i did have a few moments of despair last night and just couldn't seem to sleep. But i finally did and woke up to hear that there is a chance things will work out. So I've determined that i am going to hold that hope close and just have the faith that things will be alright.


----------



## linkan

May be getting a visit from Jen next week for a day. We decided that we are going to just tighten our belts and move them back down here, but in their own place.
Once the baby is born they won't have anyway to stay if we don't. The people they are staying with simply don't have room, and they can't stay here again after what he did to Mr.E. 

BUT.. The plus side is having my daughter here close to me to enjoy her first pregnancy and the new baby too !

Which I'm head over heels about????
She said baby wouldn't be still for a good pic, but she gets another ultrasound in a week or so.


----------



## linkan

Susan, what a win !!!????????

Please don't let us get you down.
Speaking for myself and i know Lisa feels the same.. The happiness of you ladies means alot to us. We are going to be fine because I've got her and she's got me. ..And we've got you???? Now who can't be happy about that.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Susan, what a win !!!????????
> 
> Please don't let us get you down.
> Speaking for myself and i know Lisa feels the same.. The happiness of you ladies means alot to us. We are going to be fine because I've got her and she's got me. ..And we've got you???? Now who can't be happy about that.


Sending the whole family tons of love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, it has been pouring with rain but now the sun is trying to come out. Off to the library knitting group this morning and then I am going to visit all the charity shops to see if I can track down some fine silk scarves for my nuno felting.

Not shoppping or fish and chips today as we went last Saturday, but it is still WEDNESDAY! So singing tonight.

Happy Wednesday everyone, catch you later. xxx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it has been pouring with rain but now the sun is trying to come out. Off to the library knitting group this morning and then I am going to visit all the charity shops to see if I can track down some fine silk scarves for my nuno felting.
> 
> Not shoppping or fish and chips today as we went last Saturday, but it is still WEDNESDAY! So singing tonight.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone, catch you later. xxx


What kind of music do you sing? I would love to hear you someday.. 
Xoxox????


----------



## linkan

Ditto from me happy Wednesday everyone????


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> What kind of music do you sing? I would love to hear you someday..
> Xoxox????


Mostly modern stuff, some folk, musicals and a bit of classic. We just have fun xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> It might be better to bring some petrol to it!


He's gone off in it this morning, it's been nearly an hour now but will wait and see if he gets back soon. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> The 2 pieces I made today. Both nuno felt but using totally different techniques.


That's interesting and looks like it was fun!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales, hope it lasts. Been busy in the kitchen but now got two days meals ready so and easy kitchen day tomorrow, DH still not back with my car ha ha serves him right if it's run out of petrol on him, I can think of a few 'miles from anywhere' places it might have stopped, hope he feels like a long walk. Off to catch up now, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> 24! My word that is extremely short. I cannot find 28 inch length for Mr. Wonderful. We are about the same height. However he is very long waisted and short legged.


I hated cutting them but she repeated many times what length she wanted and put a pin in too, so.........!!! :sm06: :sm19: :sm22:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I don't know but I did talk to him today for a few minutes!


Sounds like a bit of progress, does he want to come home? xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Finally... when all else fails restart your computer. I dumped Ad-block but that wasn't the problem so I will be putting it back. KP has been acting strange for over a week, last week I couldn't log out without bringing up another identical window to get a live logout link.
> Good to still have Ravelry in the wings just in case one day....


Welcome back, so glad you made it back to us!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> If you want a good laugh I'll have to post a pick someday of my dad's in seam. Our mother has had to take up every pair of pants he gets. And it's flat out comical how short they look held up. But then we are all kind of short and round in my family lol.


Well I've seen her DH and he didn't look _that_ short to me!! Keep your fingers crossed for me that I did it right or I'll be out of a voluntary job!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Is anyone getting a very annoying Mirror advert coming up all the time? It's driving me mad already? xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I want to take sweet pea to see that one!????


She will probably love it, it's not too scary but maybe check the reviews? https://pagingsupermom.com/is-the-nutcracker-movie-scary-for-kids/


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> May be getting a visit from Jen next week for a day. We decided that we are going to just tighten our belts and move them back down here, but in their own place.
> Once the baby is born they won't have anyway to stay if we don't. The people they are staying with simply don't have room, and they can't stay here again after what he did to Mr.E.
> 
> BUT.. The plus side is having my daughter here close to me to enjoy her first pregnancy and the new baby too !
> 
> Which I'm head over heels about????
> She said baby wouldn't be still for a good pic, but she gets another ultrasound in a week or so.


That's amazing news, I'm so happy for you all! Yeah, it's gonna be tough but worth every cent!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well DH is back and no Panda didn't leave him stranded far too well behaved to do such a thing. Anyway I've now got a full tank, think I will hide my key now. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales, hope it lasts. Been busy in the kitchen but now got two days meals ready so and easy kitchen day tomorrow, DH still not back with my car ha ha serves him right if it's run out of petrol on him, I can think of a few 'miles from anywhere' places it might have stopped, hope he feels like a long walk. Off to catch up now, see you later. xx


And you can't drive his car to go and bail him out!! Why are men so daft and stubborn at times?!! I bet he comes strolling in in a minute and has had no problem at all. Also bet there's only a teaspoon of gas left in your car now!! xxxx

Ok, just read your last post and I was wrong, d**n it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EDT and 8'C (46'F). It's windy again, but not raining. The temperature will be falling all day. I blew out 2 umbrellas yesterday so I had to go buy another one last night.
My computer at work has been re-imaged by to Windows only. Today I get to put all the software back on. And I have a team meeting and was supposed to do the minutes from the last meeting. I wonder if I'll get finished in time.
I did not knit a single stitch last night. I spent the evening trying to find a pattern for some yarn that I bought. (And eating a whole bag of potato chips/crisps!)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Is anyone getting a very annoying Mirror advert coming up all the time? It's driving me mad already? xx


Haven't seen that one. I have AdBlock which may be catching it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I hated cutting them but she repeated many times what length she wanted and put a pin in too, so.........!!! :sm06: :sm19: :sm22:


I also hate cutting when I hem, which is why I have huge hems. But my washing machine likes shrinking everything. Even on the delicate cycle.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EDT and 8'C (46'F). It's windy again, but not raining. The temperature will be falling all day. I blew out 2 umbrellas yesterday so I had to go buy another one last night.
> My computer at work has been re-imaged by to Windows only. Today I get to put all the software back on. And I have a team meeting and was supposed to do the minutes from the last meeting. I wonder if I'll get finished in time.
> I did not knit a single stitch last night. I spent the evening trying to find a pattern for some yarn that I bought. (And eating a whole bag of potato chips/crisps!)


Crisps, yum!!! Sorry about the umbrellas, I can't stand them, usually use a hood!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Haven't seen that one. I have AdBlock which may be catching it.


Don't forget the bins!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I also hate cutting when I hem, which is why I have huge hems. But my washing machine likes shrinking everything. Even on the delicate cycle.


OMG, I hope these don't shrink in the wash!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales, hope it lasts. Been busy in the kitchen but now got two days meals ready so and easy kitchen day tomorrow, DH still not back with my car ha ha serves him right if it's run out of petrol on him, I can think of a few 'miles from anywhere' places it might have stopped, hope he feels like a long walk. Off to catch up now, see you later. xx


I'm glad he brought it back to you with a full tank.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Ditto from me happy Wednesday everyone????


Happy bin day from me :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> And you can't drive his car to go and bail him out!! Why are men so daft and stubborn at times?!! I bet he comes strolling in in a minute and has had no problem at all. Also bet there's only a teaspoon of gas left in your car now!! xxxx
> 
> Ok, just read your last post and I was wrong, d**n it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Well it bleeped a few more times at him on the way to Rhayader so he had to fill it. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> What kind of music do you sing? I would love to hear you someday..
> Xoxox????


I did. They're a lovely group. I only recognized a few of the songs, though. I guess I'm more a modern pop song person than I thought.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it has been pouring with rain but now the sun is trying to come out. Off to the library knitting group this morning and then I am going to visit all the charity shops to see if I can track down some fine silk scarves for my nuno felting.
> 
> Not shoppping or fish and chips today as we went last Saturday, but it is still WEDNESDAY! So singing tonight.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone, catch you later. xxx


Mum would love to do that kind of shopping. I hope you find some nice scarves.
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

I think I've got gremlins in my computer today, the ad. keeps coming up, I'm not getting any e-mail notifications and the main forum hasn't come through, oh and it's now pouring with rain. Happy days. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> May be getting a visit from Jen next week for a day. We decided that we are going to just tighten our belts and move them back down here, but in their own place.
> Once the baby is born they won't have anyway to stay if we don't. The people they are staying with simply don't have room, and they can't stay here again after what he did to Mr.E.
> 
> BUT.. The plus side is having my daughter here close to me to enjoy her first pregnancy and the new baby too !
> 
> Which I'm head over heels about????
> She said baby wouldn't be still for a good pic, but she gets another ultrasound in a week or so.


It would be good to have them closer.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you Lisa, what is it with sons. Been in a similar place myself, happy anniversary and much love to you all. xxxx





binkbrice said:


> I don't know but I did talk to him today for a few minutes!


That's a start

:sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I'm with you. It's way too early for snow. Only snow we're getting here is, thankfully, in the mountains where it belongs. xxxooo


I like snow in the mountains (and our hills). I don't like snow on the road. Hopefully it will stay up in the mountains for a while longer.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Lovely view. I was told we had snow flurries today, but I refused to look and see for myself. I am not ready for snow yet. However, measurable snow is in the forecast for later this week.


I think we are getting some on the weekend. And below zero temperatures for a "high".


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> We eventually got some sun after lunch.
> 
> The view from our tutors studio window...


That's a lovely view and so well kept.
Our back yard is covered with yellow leaves at the moment. If they ever dry out, the leaves will get picked up and packed into paper bags.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It's 2:30 in the afternoon and the sun has just peeked out, this morning was one of those dreary fogged in days. I've brought 3 hibiscus inside to overwinter in the dining room as they are still loaded with buds... with my luck they will probably all fall off! xxxx


I hope those buds all open and fill your house with scent and pretty flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I've got gremlins in my computer today, the ad. keeps coming up, I'm not getting any e-mail notifications and the main forum hasn't come through, oh and it's now pouring with rain. Happy days. xx


If you're looking for the Daily Digest, there's a link to the latest one at the bottom of this page.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it bleeped a few more times at him on the way to Rhayader so he had to fill it. xx


I'm glad that it was a persistent little Panda and got you a full tank.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Don't forget the bins!! xxxx


Thanks, signing off now so I can drag them to the curb.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> If you're looking for the Daily Digest, there's a link to the latest one at the bottom of this page.


Have found Adblock and installed it, all quiet at the moment, e-mails are coming in two and three copies, all or nothing at the moment, I'll find the digest after dinner. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I've got gremlins in my computer today, the ad. keeps coming up, I'm not getting any e-mail notifications and the main forum hasn't come through, oh and it's now pouring with rain. Happy days. xx


Get your knitting out, quickly!!!! ???? Xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope those buds all open and fill your house with scent and pretty flowers.


Amen to that!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I love the rain.. Storms to me are so relaxing, they make me feel like everything is getting a nice good cleaning. Even the air smells so fresh and clean.
> Sorry that it got you down though.????


I will have to remember that next time it is raining. I do love to breathe in the fresh air after a rain.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Don't forget the bins!! xxxx


I really laughed when I read this. Then I checked the calendar and it is Wednesday, not Tuesday.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales, hope it lasts. Been busy in the kitchen but now got two days meals ready so and easy kitchen day tomorrow, DH still not back with my car ha ha serves him right if it's run out of petrol on him, I can think of a few 'miles from anywhere' places it might have stopped, hope he feels like a long walk. Off to catch up now, see you later. xx


Glad the idea of him running out of gas lifts your spirits. You needed a good cheering up.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EDT and 8'C (46'F). It's windy again, but not raining. The temperature will be falling all day. I blew out 2 umbrellas yesterday so I had to go buy another one last night.
> My computer at work has been re-imaged by to Windows only. Today I get to put all the software back on. And I have a team meeting and was supposed to do the minutes from the last meeting. I wonder if I'll get finished in time.
> I did not knit a single stitch last night. I spent the evening trying to find a pattern for some yarn that I bought. (And eating a whole bag of potato
> chips/crisps!)


Just a tip, buy only small bags of chips. I think I could eat an entire pound if they were all in the same bag.


----------



## jinx

Now you tell me it is Wednesday. What happened to Tuesday, oh yeah, yesterday was taco Tuesday and voting day. I need to write the day on my hand.
I would have a ball in your charity shops. Thinking I would see an entire different selection than what we have in ours.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it has been pouring with rain but now the sun is trying to come out. Off to the library knitting group this morning and then I am going to visit all the charity shops to see if I can track down some fine silk scarves for my nuno felting.
> 
> Not shoppping or fish and chips today as we went last Saturday, but it is still WEDNESDAY! So singing tonight.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone, catch you later. xxx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Does he charge it in the car?


We are warned not to leave the phone in the car because of high and low temperatures. I would hate to freeze mine up and have to buy a replacement. Cannot believe what some people pay for a phone.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Given me lots of ideas what to do next. Xx


I use that thought whenever I finish a project. Each craft I finish is a learning experience. Yesterday I finished a spiral hat and thought I should have made the solid colored ribbing longer. Checked with Mr. Wonderful and he suggested the same thing.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Susan, what a win !!!????????
> 
> Please don't let us get you down.
> Speaking for myself and i know Lisa feels the same.. The happiness of you ladies means alot to us. We are going to be fine because I've got her and she's got me. ..And we've got you???? Now who can't be happy about that.


Sending you all much love! I hope all of the things going on with both your families work out for the best. It sounds like they may be moving in that direction. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> He's gone off in it this morning, it's been nearly an hour now but will wait and see if he gets back soon. xx


Hope he gets fuel in it while he's out! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Glad the idea of him running out of gas lifts your spirits. You needed a good cheering up.


I do tend to have a wicked sense of humour. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We are warned not to leave the phone in the car because of high and low temperatures. I would hate to freeze mine up and have to buy a replacement. Cannot believe what some people pay for a phone.


I think my last one cost about £10 ($13), we can only use them when we are out, no signal here, so pointless getting an expensive one. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well DH is back and no Panda didn't leave him stranded far too well behaved to do such a thing. Anyway I've now got a full tank, think I will hide my key now. :sm15: :sm15:


Good for him for filling the tank and I think hiding the key is a great idea! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EDT and 8'C (46'F). It's windy again, but not raining. The temperature will be falling all day. I blew out 2 umbrellas yesterday so I had to go buy another one last night.
> My computer at work has been re-imaged by to Windows only. Today I get to put all the software back on. And I have a team meeting and was supposed to do the minutes from the last meeting. I wonder if I'll get finished in time.
> I did not knit a single stitch last night. I spent the evening trying to find a pattern for some yarn that I bought. (And eating a whole bag of potato chips/crisps!)


Sounds like it's good that that day ended for you and today is a new day and hopefully everything will go much better! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I like snow in the mountains (and our hills). I don't like snow on the road. Hopefully it will stay up in the mountains for a while longer.


I'm right there with you about the snow. Definitely don't want it here in the lowlands!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I think my last one cost about £10 ($13), we can only use them when we are out, no signal here, so pointless getting an expensive one. xx


Two years ago I had a choice of two reasonably priced phones. All the other phones were smart phones. I chose my smart phone because it was smaller and fits in my pocket. My monthly bill went down $40.00 and I got a ton more features. I would not go back to a dumb phone again. I wonder if they even offer any dumb phones around here. I am fortunate I have reception where ever I go.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Mum would love to do that kind of shopping. I hope you find some nice scarves.
> Happy Wednesday.


I did......


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That's a lovely view and so well kept.
> Our back yard is covered with yellow leaves at the moment. If they ever dry out, the leaves will get picked up and packed into paper bags.


Mr P swept up the leaves today and I grabbed a few to press


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a bit of progress, does he want to come home? xx


No


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Well I've seen her DH and he didn't look _that_ short to me!! Keep your fingers crossed for me that I did it right or I'll be out of a voluntary job!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


His inseam is 17"! He is all torso.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> His inseam is 17"! He is all torso.


I couldn't remember the number lol, i just knew it was hilariously short.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I did......


Lovely selection. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> No


Oh I'm so sorry. xx


----------



## Islander

Good morning, it looks to be a sunny day but cold out. Have been working in my loom room and making progress unloading a few things and rearranging. Not planning on doing anymore fibre festivals so can get rid of some of my props. The loom is coming down today, that's going to make a lot more space. I'm going to take photo's so I can remember how to put it back together. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P swept up the leaves today and I grabbed a few to press


Those are pretty leaves. Have a friend that would use pressed leaves as table decor when she gave dinner parties. They look wonderful on linen with coordinating napkins and porcelain. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I hope those buds all open and fill your house with scent and pretty flowers.


I do too, spider mite always seems to be an issue with them and of course the cat chewing on them. I have them arranged up high on stands to deter him, as I hate getting up in the morning and putting my foot in his regurgitation! :sm22:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Those are pretty leaves. Have a friend that would use pressed leaves as table decor when she gave dinner parties. They look wonderful on linen with coordinating napkins and porcelain. xoxo


The colours are amazing atm. I shall press these and then use them for eco dyeing later. Xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I've got gremlins in my computer today, the ad. keeps coming up, I'm not getting any e-mail notifications and the main forum hasn't come through, oh and it's now pouring with rain. Happy days. xx


Now I get the blank page when I go to open some posts in chit chat, much like when I was trying to log in. There's definitely something wrong with this site.

For some reason we have been throwing breakers on the hydro poles a lot this year. When they go it's a terrible bang and all the wires swing. Last night in the pitch dark hydro was out in full force checking all the poles. Really not a good thing for all the appliances and computers, but I do have surge protectors.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Two years ago I had a choice of two reasonably priced phones. All the other phones were smart phones. I chose my smart phone because it was smaller and fits in my pocket. My monthly bill went down $40.00 and I got a ton more features. I would not go back to a dumb phone again. I wonder if they even offer any dumb phones around here. I am fortunate I have reception where ever I go.


I get a yearly plan with 400 minutes with no data, so I don't constantly have to add minutes every month, I might have talked on my smart phone twice. Sometimes it baffles me and I wish I had my cheap flip phone back. Like Jacky we have no cell reception here and I only keep it for emergencies when I'm on the road. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Lovely scarves. I am sure I would not find anything like them in our stores.


PurpleFi said:


> I did......


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> The colours are amazing atm. I shall press these and then use them for eco dyeing later. Xxx


Good evening Josephine, sending you hugs. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I want to take sweet pea to see that one!????


Your new avatar is very sweet, she's growing up so fast. xxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> May be getting a visit from Jen next week for a day. We decided that we are going to just tighten our belts and move them back down here, but in their own place.
> Once the baby is born they won't have anyway to stay if we don't. The people they are staying with simply don't have room, and they can't stay here again after what he did to Mr.E.
> 
> BUT.. The plus side is having my daughter here close to me to enjoy her first pregnancy and the new baby too !
> 
> Which I'm head over heels about????
> She said baby wouldn't be still for a good pic, but she gets another ultrasound in a week or so.


Those first ultra sounds are exciting, happy for you all. xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I don't know but I did talk to him today for a few minutes!


That's a good sign. Stay positive and I hope all works out. Belated anniversary wishes to you Lisa. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

It is a good thing to have the extra space, but sort of sad to get rid of the props.
Taking pictures is such a great quick easy cheap way to aid our memory. We had the plumber come back because he put the hot where the cold belongs and the cold where the hot belongs. I mentioned he should take pictures to avoid that happening again. He got testy and I got testy as it was my great grand that turn on the hot when it should have been cold. He finished his work. When I checked it he had again made the same mistake. Can you imagine the message I left him. We had my honey-doer fix it.



Islander said:


> Good morning, it looks to be a sunny day but cold out. Have been working in my loom room and making progress unloading a few things and rearranging. Not planning on doing anymore fibre festivals so can get rid of some of my props. The loom is coming down today, that's going to make a lot more space. I'm going to take photo's so I can remember how to put it back together. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Lovely scarves. I am sure I would not find anything like them in our stores.


Where's your avatar Jinx? It's not like you to not have one. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> It is a good thing to have the extra space, but sort of sad to get rid of the props.
> Taking pictures is such a great quick easy cheap way to aid our memory. We had the plumber come back because he put the hot where the cold belongs and the cold where the hot belongs. I mentioned he should take pictures to avoid that happening again. He got testy and I got testy as it was my great grand that turn on the hot when it should have been cold. He finished his work. When I checked it he had again made the same mistake. Can you imagine the message I left him. We had my honey-doer fix it.


Maybe your plumber should retire, he sounds cranky. Sometimes if we want things done right we have to do them ourselves! Happy to say it doesn't happen too often. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good evening Josephine, sending you hugs. xoxox


It's dark reallt early here now. Getting ready for singing later. Hugs to you and DH too xx


----------



## Islander

I found the most delicious deli corned beef last shopping day, great on rye with sweet mustard. Even for breakfast!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Lovely scarves. I am sure I would not find anything like them in our stores.


There were even more that I could have bought but didn't. Sorry to read abkut your stupid plumber xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I get a yearly plan with 400 minutes with no data, so I don't constantly have to add minutes every month, I might have talked on my smart phone twice. Sometimes it baffles me and I wish I had my cheap flip phone back. Like Jacky we have no cell reception here and I only keep it for emergencies when I'm on the road. xxxx


It is hard for me to imagine not having reception. When I got my first phone twenty plus years ago. It was also for emergencies and traveling. The first phone I bought Mr. Wonderful he had me return as he did not need/want it. Funny thing is we use to glance at the landline as soon as we opened the door to check if we had messages. We often find ourselves still checking that same wall when we come home. The wall the phone was on is not even there any more, but we still look to see if the red light is flashing.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> No


That may be a good thing. He might quickly find out what a horrible mistake he made. Hoping the lines of communication stay open between you and him.


----------



## Islander

Meanwhile back at KP.... I can't log out now, the link seems to be dead. But if I bring up another new window it works. I remember the days when this place was run properly.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> It is hard for me to imagine not having reception. When I got my first phone twenty plus years ago. It was also for emergencies and traveling. The first phone I bought Mr. Wonderful he had me return as he did not need/want it. Funny thing is we use to glance at the landline as soon as we opened the door to check if we had messages. We often find ourselves still checking that same wall when we come home. The wall the phone was on is not even there any more, but we still look to see if the red light is flashing.


I still have a rotary phone where you put your finger in the dial that works. Far too lazy to do it now though with the added prefix's, it' takes forever! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Off to make breakfast for Mr J. so far today is looking favourable. Hugs to you all. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning, it looks to be a sunny day but cold out. Have been working in my loom room and making progress unloading a few things and rearranging. Not planning on doing anymore fibre festivals so can get rid of some of my props. The loom is coming down today, that's going to make a lot more space. I'm going to take photo's so I can remember how to put it back together. xoxo


Good evening from a wet Wales. Good idea to take a photo first, I never think of these things. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I do too, spider mite always seems to be an issue with them and of course the cat chewing on them. I have them arranged up high on stands to deter him, as I hate getting up in the morning and putting my foot in his regurgitation! :sm22:


Yuck. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I get a yearly plan with 400 minutes with no data, so I don't constantly have to add minutes every month, I might have talked on my smart phone twice. Sometimes it baffles me and I wish I had my cheap flip phone back. Like Jacky we have no cell reception here and I only keep it for emergencies when I'm on the road. xxxx


I have 'pay as you go' so just top up my credit when needed. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It is a good thing to have the extra space, but sort of sad to get rid of the props.
> Taking pictures is such a great quick easy cheap way to aid our memory. We had the plumber come back because he put the hot where the cold belongs and the cold where the hot belongs. I mentioned he should take pictures to avoid that happening again. He got testy and I got testy as it was my great grand that turn on the hot when it should have been cold. He finished his work. When I checked it he had again made the same mistake. Can you imagine the message I left him. We had my honey-doer fix it.


So he didn't test it to make sure after he had done it? Strange man. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It is hard for me to imagine not having reception. When I got my first phone twenty plus years ago. It was also for emergencies and traveling. The first phone I bought Mr. Wonderful he had me return as he did not need/want it. Funny thing is we use to glance at the landline as soon as we opened the door to check if we had messages. We often find ourselves still checking that same wall when we come home. The wall the phone was on is not even there any more, but we still look to see if the red light is flashing.


I got my first mobile for when I was in hospital, DH got one too so I could ring him without my Mother getting on the landline phone and hogging the call. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Now you tell me it is Wednesday. What happened to Tuesday, oh yeah, yesterday was taco Tuesday and voting day. I need to write the day on my hand.
> I would have a ball in your charity shops. Thinking I would see an entire different selection than what we have in ours.


Yes, we have some nice stuff but we give about 80% to the rag man, for which he pays us well! We are apparently very fussy about what we put on the rails! I went up there for the meeting and guess what? Workwear!!! Watch this space!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Two years ago I had a choice of two reasonably priced phones. All the other phones were smart phones. I chose my smart phone because it was smaller and fits in my pocket. My monthly bill went down $40.00 and I got a ton more features. I would not go back to a dumb phone again. I wonder if they even offer any dumb phones around here. I am fortunate I have reception where ever I go.


I know several people that still have dumb phones and they are quite happy but I couldn't go back to one now! I am due an upgrade in December, more exciting than Christmas! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I did......


Ooh, lovely!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P swept up the leaves today and I grabbed a few to press


What a gorgeous display!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, it looks to be a sunny day but cold out. Have been working in my loom room and making progress unloading a few things and rearranging. Not planning on doing anymore fibre festivals so can get rid of some of my props. The loom is coming down today, that's going to make a lot more space. I'm going to take photo's so I can remember how to put it back together. xoxo


THat's a good idea, don't overdo it now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I do too, spider mite always seems to be an issue with them and of course the cat chewing on them. I have them arranged up high on stands to deter him, as I hate getting up in the morning and putting my foot in his regurgitation! :sm22:


Bluergh, yeah, I can understand that!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is a good thing to have the extra space, but sort of sad to get rid of the props.
> Taking pictures is such a great quick easy cheap way to aid our memory. We had the plumber come back because he put the hot where the cold belongs and the cold where the hot belongs. I mentioned he should take pictures to avoid that happening again. He got testy and I got testy as it was my great grand that turn on the hot when it should have been cold. He finished his work. When I checked it he had again made the same mistake. Can you imagine the message I left him. We had my honey-doer fix it.


There's no hope, is there? Our odd job guy did the same with our shower head after installing the walk in shower but he had already tiled over the pipes so it was too late. It's only us tha uses it so we just have to remember!! It's not rocket science, is it??!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That may be a good thing. He might quickly find out what a horrible mistake he made. Hoping the lines of communication stay open between you and him.


From me too Lisa xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Meanwhile back at KP.... I can't log out now, the link seems to be dead. But if I bring up another new window it works. I remember the days when this place was run properly.


Oh dear, sounds like it's keeping you on your toes but I'm guessing the novelty is wearing off!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Off to make breakfast for Mr J. so far today is looking favourable. Hugs to you all. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes, we have some nice stuff but we give about 80% to the rag man, for which he pays us well! We are apparently very fussy about what we put on the rails! I went up there for the meeting and guess what? Workwear!!! Watch this space!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm04:


Work wear for a charity shop??? What next?! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Work wear for a charity shop??? What next?! :sm16: xxxooo


I know!! I made the point that it was a waste of money that could be put to better use. The manager replied that it was ok because the cost was not attributed to our shop!! I give up!! Well, that's all right then!!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> What a gorgeous display!!


Thank you. Just put them in the press. X


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I know!! I made the point that it was a waste of money that could be put to better use. The manager replied that it was ok because the cost was not attributed to our shop!! I give up!! Well, that's all right then!!! :sm16: xxxx


Amazing! :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Just put them in the press. X


Looking forward to seeing them when they have been pressed. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Looking forward to seeing them when they have been pressed. :sm02: xxxooo


Probably in about a weeks time x


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Probably in about a weeks time x


Great! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens. I've just had a spaghettimbolognais made by sue and some choc fudge cake and ice cream, it was lovely.

It's rained most of the day. I've got no news today. 

Lisa, I hope things are better and trish I'm sending you hugs and a lot of love. I'm here for both of you.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Thank you sis, happy to be back! xxx


I'm s happy that you are so happy for me to be happy about you being happy,in other words I'm happy you are back. Cos I love ya


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I still have a rotary phone where you put your finger in the dial that works. Far too lazy to do it now though with the added prefix's, it' takes forever! xoxox


Lol, amazing how awful it is to DIAL a 1-800 number. My sister keep a rotary phone because her husband said so. Then she wanted me to take care of her business for her. I just hated dialing that phone. It had never bothered me until I got a touch tone. Once we get use to luxury we never want to back to the way it was.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> May be getting a visit from Jen next week for a day. We decided that we are going to just tighten our belts and move them back down here, but in their own place.
> Once the baby is born they won't have anyway to stay if we don't. The people they are staying with simply don't have room, and they can't stay here again after what he did to Mr.E.
> 
> BUT.. The plus side is having my daughter here close to me to enjoy her first pregnancy and the new baby too !
> 
> Which I'm head over heels about????
> She said baby wouldn't be still for a good pic, but she gets another ultrasound in a week or so.


Awwwww I can see the little baby......hope they do move back near you.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> So he didn't test it to make sure after he had done it? Strange man. xx


After all he was a man and I, a woman, was suggesting what he should do. He was steaming mad so maybe he could not tell which one was hot.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales, hope it lasts. Been busy in the kitchen but now got two days meals ready so and easy kitchen day tomorrow, DH still not back with my car ha ha serves him right if it's run out of petrol on him, I can think of a few 'miles from anywhere' places it might have stopped, hope he feels like a long walk. Off to catch up now, see you later. xx


Jackie, I hope you are only joking. I'm sure you don't want to sound mean.????


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Yes, we have some nice stuff but we give about 80% to the rag man, for which he pays us well! We are apparently very fussy about what we put on the rails! I went up there for the meeting and guess what? Workwear!!! Watch this space!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm04:


Jeans and t-shirts (workwear) move very quickly in our shops. They use to sell the t-shirts for $0.25. Now they are several dollars each. I guess they found out they could get much more from the rag man. I would love to go through what they toss out.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> There's no hope, is there? Our odd job guy did the same with our shower head after installing the walk in shower but he had already tiled over the pipes so it was too late. It's only us tha uses it so we just have to remember!! It's not rocket science, is it??!!!


This guy just put the knobs on wrong. Should have easy for him to fix it correctly. Was dangerous because of the little ones expected cold water and getting very hot water.


----------



## jinx

Okay, maybe I am mixing up charity shop with a thrift shop.


London Girl said:


> I know!! I made the point that it was a waste of money that could be put to better use. The manager replied that it was ok because the cost was not attributed to our shop!! I give up!! Well, that's all right then!!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## jinx

You are making me hungry. Guess it is time I eat lunch.


grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens. I've just had a spaghettimbolognais made by sue and some choc fudge cake and ice cream, it was lovely.
> 
> It's rained most of the day. I've got no news today.
> 
> Lisa, I hope things are better and trish I'm sending you hugs and a lot of love. I'm here for both of you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens. I've just had a spaghettimbolognais made by sue and some choc fudge cake and ice cream, it was lovely.
> 
> It's rained most of the day. I've got no news today.
> 
> Lisa, I hope things are better and trish I'm sending you hugs and a lot of love. I'm here for both of you.


I've had one of those days as well, it's rained nearly all day here as well. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Awwwww I can see the little baby......hope they do move back near you.


That's great news.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Jackie, I hope you are only joking. I'm sure you don't want to sound mean.????


It's not being mean, he should have filled it up yesterday when it started bleeping at it, not just bring it home almost empty. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's not being mean, he should have filled it up yesterday when it started bleeping at it, not just bring it home almost empty. xx


I agree! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I agree! :sm16: xxxooo


Well they have to learn and if it had run out of petrol he would have learned the hard way. xx :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they have to learn and if it had run out of petrol he would have learned the hard way. xx :sm15:


Exactly right and sometimes that's what it takes. :sm15: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Still colour outside, even on dreary day's the Beech tree shines brightly. A pot of Mums re-flowering from last Easter.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Still colour outside, even on dreary day's the Beech tree shines brightly. A pot of Mums re-flowering from last Easter.


 :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Still colour outside, even on dreary day's the Beech tree shines brightly. A pot of Mums re-flowering from last Easter.


Lovely colours Trish xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have an offer on the house. We’ll sleep on it and counter in the a.m.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> We have an offer on the house. We'll sleep on it and counter in the a.m.


Good luck, everything crossed, hope you have more luck than us. xx????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck, everything crossed, hope you have more luck than us. xx????????


They wanted closing in a Month!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> They wanted closing in a Month!


Wow, I wish we could find someone like that, I'd move out tomorrow if I had to. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> We have an offer on the house. We'll sleep on it and counter in the a.m.


Fingers crossed! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Your new avatar is very sweet, she's growing up so fast. xxx


Thanks, it's her school picture. Kindergarten.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks, it's her school picture. Kindergarten.


Adorable! :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Thanks, it's her school picture. Kindergarten.


So cute.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales, like yesterday morning it is not quite raining but it more than made up for it later on, I could hardly hear the TV with the rain beating on the roof. Nothing planned again, leftovers for dinner so a nice relaxed knitting day is on the agenda, hope I haven't spoken too soon. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales, like yesterday morning it is not quite raining but it more than made up for it later on, I could hardly hear the TV with the rain beating on the roof. Nothing planned again, leftovers for dinner so a nice relaxed knitting day is on the agenda, hope I haven't spoken too soon. See you later. xx


Wishing you the best of relaxing days. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had great fun at singing. All our Christmas songs are up to speed and sounding good.

Nothing much planned for today so I am going to go and play with some felt.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Jeans and t-shirts (workwear) move very quickly in our shops. They use to sell the t-shirts for $0.25. Now they are several dollars each. I guess they found out they could get much more from the rag man. I would love to go through what they toss out.


Recently, there was a designer (Jacques Vert) dress and coat that was absolutely beautiful, pale blue with embroidery. It had a bit of make up on the neck of the dress, I offered to take it home and spruce it up but, no, into the rag bag it went, broke my heart!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:



> Okay, maybe I am mixing up charity shop with a thrift shop.


I think they are the same thing? Our is for Cancer research but there are many more in our high street, Age UK, British Heart Foundation, Mind, Scope, Red Cross and an independent one that makes more money than the rest of us put together, because they sell cheap!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Recently, there was a designer (Jacques Vert) dress and coat that was absolutely beautiful, pale blue with embroidery. It had a bit of make up on the neck of the dress, I offered to take it home and spruce it up but, no, into the rag bag it went, broke my heart!


So unnecessary. X


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's not being mean, he should have filled it up yesterday when it started bleeping at it, not just bring it home almost empty. xx


I agree, if you had another emergency with him, you would not have been able to get to the hospital for him!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Still colour outside, even on dreary day's the Beech tree shines brightly. A pot of Mums re-flowering from last Easter.


Beautiful pictures, you've brightened my day, thank you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> We have an offer on the house. We'll sleep on it and counter in the a.m.


Hope this all goes through, fingers crossed!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and mild, for the time of year, London!

Got lots of odd jobs to do today so I'd better get started!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I agree, if you had another emergency with him, you would not have been able to get to the hospital for him!!


My thoughts exactly, of course nothing like that is going to happen!!!! thinks he, I have been caught out twice. Forward thinking is not a male strength. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and mild, for the time of year, London!
> 
> Got lots of odd jobs to do today so I'd better get started!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


It's now raining here. xxxx :sm25:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 4'C (39'F). This will be the high temperature for the next 4 days with wet snow for the next 4 days. Because it is wet, not much will accumulate. I can't shop for new snow tires until Saturday.
I knit about an inch on the garter cardi after seaming the arms. I tried something different, putting 2x2 rib on the back, but I thought about it overnight and decided that the stretch would go the wrong way and took it out this morning. I'm back to pure garter stitch.
Tonight is Knit Night.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I think they are the same thing? Our is for Cancer research but there are many more in our high street, Age UK, British Heart Foundation, Mind, Scope, Red Cross and an independent one that makes more money than the rest of us put together, because they sell cheap!!!


I think they are the same thing too. We have one in Port Hope for the Big Sisters organization, and three in Cobourg for Animal Welfare, Habitat for Humanity and the Hospital Auxiliiary. There is also the Blue Box that doesn't donate to charity but does sell donations for a low price. Blue Box is a chain store.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had great fun at singing. All our Christmas songs are up to speed and sounding good.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today so I am going to go and play with some felt.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Enjoy your felting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales, like yesterday morning it is not quite raining but it more than made up for it later on, I could hardly hear the TV with the rain beating on the roof. Nothing planned again, leftovers for dinner so a nice relaxed knitting day is on the agenda, hope I haven't spoken too soon. See you later. xx


Enjoy your relaxing day.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> They wanted closing in a Month!


I hope you have already started packing.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> We have an offer on the house. We'll sleep on it and counter in the a.m.


Best of luck.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Still colour outside, even on dreary day's the Beech tree shines brightly. A pot of Mums re-flowering from last Easter.


Beautiful. I like the multiple colours in the Mums.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run now. I need to get up earlier or something.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's now raining here. xxxx :sm25:


Sorry to say it but sunny blues skies here!! :sm08: :sm08: :sm08: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I think they are the same thing too. We have one in Port Hope for the Big Sisters organization, and three in Cobourg for Animal Welfare, Habitat for Humanity and the Hospital Auxiliiary. There is also the Blue Box that doesn't donate to charity but does sell donations for a low price. Blue Box is a chain store.


Over here, those shops get a very low rent so they seem to set up in empty shops quite often until someone wants the shop back. However, the Cancer Research shop has apparently been there for 15 years!!! I think they all do pretty well but we are selling a lot of new Christmas stuff at the moment at quite a high price, not sure I agree with that when there are other shopkeepers here trying to make a living with the same sortof stuff!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sorry to say it but sunny blues skies here!! :sm08: :sm08: :sm08: xxxx


Huh. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales, like yesterday morning it is not quite raining but it more than made up for it later on, I could hardly hear the TV with the rain beating on the roof. Nothing planned again, leftovers for dinner so a nice relaxed knitting day is on the agenda, hope I haven't spoken too soon. See you later. xx


Morning. We also have dreary weather again today. Worse yet is it will snow tomorrow. On my agenda is playing with my new instant pot. Using a pressure cooker seems like such an old fashion thing to do. I remember how much trouble my mom had with hers. I hope I have more success with this one.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had great fun at singing. All our Christmas songs are up to speed and sounding good.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today so I am going to go and play with some felt.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday to you. Singing Christmas Carols does indeed sound like fun.


----------



## jinx

We have had the high class stores in my little corner of the world. Notice I say had, as they did not last. I love the memories walking through the stores brings. Seeing things I remember from way back when.


London Girl said:


> I think they are the same thing? Our is for Cancer research but there are many more in our high street, Age UK, British Heart Foundation, Mind, Scope, Red Cross and an independent one that makes more money than the rest of us put together, because they sell cheap!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I agree, if you had another emergency with him, you would not have been able to get to the hospital for him!!


Exactly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> My thoughts exactly, of course nothing like that is going to happen!!!! thinks he, I have been caught out twice. Forward thinking is not a male strength. xxxx


I have to agree with that. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't want you to be sad because of me either. xx


sad for you, tempered with the joy of being allowed to be.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's now raining here. xxxx :sm25:


I'm sorry. We're having a bit of morning fog here and then it's supposed to be another mostly sunny day. We'll be getting some rain tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 4'C (39'F). This will be the high temperature for the next 4 days with wet snow for the next 4 days. Because it is wet, not much will accumulate. I can't shop for new snow tires until Saturday.
> I knit about an inch on the garter cardi after seaming the arms. I tried something different, putting 2x2 rib on the back, but I thought about it overnight and decided that the stretch would go the wrong way and took it out this morning. I'm back to pure garter stitch.
> Tonight is Knit Night.


Have fun at Knit Night tonight and stay warm! It's around 37F here this morning. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have already started packing.


It's been continual, but there is so much.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I think they are the same thing too. We have one in Port Hope for the Big Sisters organization, and three in Cobourg for Animal Welfare, Habitat for Humanity and the Hospital Auxiliiary. There is also the Blue Box that doesn't donate to charity but does sell donations for a low price. Blue Box is a chain store.


We have GoodWill which hires challenged individuals and helps them reach their full potential. Supposedly the CEO of GoodWill makes millions of dollars a year. St. Vincent DePaul helps people in our community with food, rent, clothing etc. I like the idea of helping the families in our own area. CEO makes around $75,000.00


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been continual, but there is so much.


I hear you on that! I've got most of my stuff packed but there's still quite a bit that I can't pack until we are closer to moving (which doesn't seem to be any time soon). xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Ladies it's very good news that he is safe and happy. BUT...
> Lisa is still grief stricken and also angry , he's done something very hurtful and reckless, and that is why he won't be coming home. He will be living in California.


My poor Lisa. What she has had to go through.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> We have GoodWill which hires challenged individuals and helps them reach their full potential. Supposedly the CEO of GoodWill makes millions of dollars a year. St. Vincent DePaul helps people in our community with food, rent, clothing etc. I like the idea of helping the families in our own area. CEO makes around $75,000.00


We have those, here, too, and Value Village and a couple of others. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> And today was my 30th anniversary it's been a great day..........NOT.....sorry for shouting!


cuddle up and forget the rest of the world.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Yikes, how far is it to a gas station. If it is bleeping how many miles can you go?


mine does another 60 miles, and DH relies on that. He will run it right out one day.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. We also have dreary weather again today. Worse yet is it will snow tomorrow. On my agenda is playing with my new instant pot. Using a pressure cooker seems like such an old fashion thing to do. I remember how much trouble my mom had with hers. I hope I have more success with this one.


Yes indeed, I seem to remember they had a tendency to explode if they boiled dry. I'm sure they have improved drastically but let's be careful over there!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It was shortening my shop boss's husbands work trousers down to 24" inside leg. He must be shorter than me!!!


24" that's a child size.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> sad for you, tempered with the joy of being allowed to be.


Hya Saxy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We have GoodWill which hires challenged individuals and helps them reach their full potential. Supposedly the CEO of GoodWill makes millions of dollars a year. St. Vincent DePaul helps people in our community with food, rent, clothing etc. I like the idea of helping the families in our own area. CEO makes around $75,000.00


Yep, this is what bugs me, my boss is paid and so is every one in every tier above her and I believe tho top guys are in the same pay bracket as yours!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I hear you on that! I've got most of my stuff packed but there's still quite a bit that I can't pack until we are closer to moving (which doesn't seem to be any time soon). xxxooo


Thinking of you dear, your patience humbles me!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Trish emailed me and asked me to tell you that she can't get on to KP to post but can read posts. Just so you know she hasn't fallen down a hole or been eaten by an elk!!


Hello anyway Trish. I could not get into KP at all for a couple of days. It's been a horrid week.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> 24" that's a child size.


Hmmmm............. :sm06: :sm16: :sm22: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> The 2 pieces I made today. Both nuno felt but using totally different techniques.


They look like fun was had. Good results as well, as usual.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Hello anyway Trish. I could not get into KP at all for a couple of days. It's been a horrid week.


Well good to see you here now dear or I'd be talking to myself - wouldn't be the first time!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> We eventually got some sun after lunch.
> 
> The view from our tutors studio window...


With a view like that I'd day-dream too much.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I don't know but I did talk to him today for a few minutes!


did that make you feel slightly less awful?


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thinking of you dear, your patience humbles me!! xxxx


It's difficult to have to continue to be patient but I really don't have much of a choice at this point. We're still waiting on the final papers to come back from Sound Transit (they've now had them over a month)!!! :sm19: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Hello anyway Trish. I could not get into KP at all for a couple of days. It's been a horrid week.


Sending you comforting hugs and hopes that the rest of your week is better! Oh, and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> May be getting a visit from Jen next week for a day. We decided that we are going to just tighten our belts and move them back down here, but in their own place.
> Once the baby is born they won't have anyway to stay if we don't. The people they are staying with simply don't have room, and they can't stay here again after what he did to Mr.E.
> 
> BUT.. The plus side is having my daughter here close to me to enjoy her first pregnancy and the new baby too !
> 
> Which I'm head over heels about????
> She said baby wouldn't be still for a good pic, but she gets another ultrasound in a week or so.


I love those piccies! Another new life.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> And you can't drive his car to go and bail him out!! Why are men so daft and stubborn at times?!! I bet he comes strolling in in a minute and has had no problem at all. Also bet there's only a teaspoon of gas left in your car now!! xxxx
> 
> Ok, just read your last post and I was wrong, d**n it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It's nice to be wrong sometimes.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I did......


ooooh pretties!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P swept up the leaves today and I grabbed a few to press


They go with a couple of the scarves. Wonderful colours.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm s happy that you are so happy for me to be happy about you being happy,in other words I'm happy you are back. Cos I love ya


Gosh, that makes me happy!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Jackie, I hope you are only joking. I'm sure you don't want to sound mean.????


I think she wants to sound mean and doesn't realise that we know her better.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Still colour outside, even on dreary day's the Beech tree shines brightly. A pot of Mums re-flowering from last Easter.


Lovely. My roses are blooming again.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> They wanted closing in a Month!


Oh boy!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Recently, there was a designer (Jacques Vert) dress and coat that was absolutely beautiful, pale blue with embroidery. It had a bit of make up on the neck of the dress, I offered to take it home and spruce it up but, no, into the rag bag it went, broke my heart!


What a waste. Not good for a charity shop to behave like that.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and mild, for the time of year, London!
> 
> Got lots of odd jobs to do today so I'd better get started!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


It's bright here as well, but the sea is heaving a bit. It poured yesterday and the sea was full of rolling white waves from the wind. Horrible weather and I had to go out three times.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hya Saxy!! xxx


Hya June!!


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> What a waste. Not good for a charity shop to behave like that.


I agree. That is why I am careful where I donate. I only give good reusable items. Do not want them trashed. Some of my favorite items I purchased are things that would have been trashed at one of the stores. I often think as I meander through the stores that they don't make like that any more.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well good to see you here now dear or I'd be talking to myself - wouldn't be the first time!!! xxxx


I do it all the time.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Sending you comforting hugs and hopes that the rest of your week is better! Oh, and lots of love! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. Both are welcome.


----------



## SaxonLady

I finally got to see a doctor this morning. Waste of f..., b...., c....(and any others you can think of) time. "what do you want me to do?", "it's not a medical issue", "just walk away from the things that you don't like". Really!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I finally got to see a doctor this morning. Waste of f..., b...., c....(and any others you can think of) time. "what do you want me to do?", "it's not a medical issue", "just walk away from the things that you don't like". Really!!


Very helpful. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I finally got to see a doctor this morning. Waste of f..., b...., c....(and any others you can think of) time. "what do you want me to do?", "it's not a medical issue", "just walk away from the things that you don't like". Really!!


I hoped you walked away from him/her as I am sure it is one of the things you don't like. What you want them to do is fix the issue.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I finally got to see a doctor this morning. Waste of f..., b...., c....(and any others you can think of) time. "what do you want me to do?", "it's not a medical issue", "just walk away from the things that you don't like". Really!!


I'm sorry. That was totally unhelpful! Sending many more comforting hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It's bright here as well, but the sea is heaving a bit. It poured yesterday and the sea was full of rolling white waves from the wind. Horrible weather and I had to go out three times.


Yep we had an awful lot of heavy rain yesterday, lovely today though, just been out gardening again!! "


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I finally got to see a doctor this morning. Waste of f..., b...., c....(and any others you can think of) time. "what do you want me to do?", "it's not a medical issue", "just walk away from the things that you don't like". Really!!


Oh dear, that's not good. I suppose at least you weren't pacified with a bottle of pills but maybe a referral for counselling might have helped? Anyway, they are not there just for medical issues, they are supposed to be looking after the whole you! Sending you healing hugs anyway love xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I finally got to see a doctor this morning. Waste of f..., b...., c....(and any others you can think of) time. "what do you want me to do?", "it's not a medical issue", "just walk away from the things that you don't like". Really!!


So sorry the doctor was of no help. Here if you want to talk. Sending lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I finally got to see a doctor this morning. Waste of f..., b...., c....(and any others you can think of) time. "what do you want me to do?", "it's not a medical issue", "just walk away from the things that you don't like". Really!!


Make a list of the correct ways that you want to be treated, and change your doctor! They went to uni to be a doctor, and apparently help people; so it's now time to pay the piper! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I am in Adelaide atm, staying with DD4, and her house mates. It is 0245 here, and after having some really great sleeps since I have been here, tonight I am having a lot of trouble sleeping! One of my girls gave me some *special oil* to try yesterday morning, and it was brilliant for about 5 minutes ...... I had no pain, and was nicely relaxed; a state which I have never been in before! Unfortunately, the level of relaxation continued to increase, until I felt like I was very drunk, or stoned; and I did not like that experience at all! I had to have some milk, to try and bring my sense of normality back to me, which it did, but also brought my pain back, and made me very wide awake! So at this point in time, the medical marijuana might not be a very good avenue, for me to venture down! I am going to do a bit of catch-up now! Have a wonderful day. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful. I like the multiple colours in the Mums.


They bloomed better now than they did at Easter being 8 inches tall... after summer growth their height is almost 20 inches. They are pretty mixed, sort of like confetti.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Sentimental and an excellent plan. xoxox


Thanks Trish, I think so, and so does their mum! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Over here, those shops get a very low rent so they seem to set up in empty shops quite often until someone wants the shop back. However, the Cancer Research shop has apparently been there for 15 years!!! I think they all do pretty well but we are selling a lot of new Christmas stuff at the moment at quite a high price, not sure I agree with that when there are other shopkeepers here trying to make a living with the same sortof stuff!


Mr J showed me a rental on Salt Spring Island... 750 sq with one bedroom for $1800 month. No wonder we have so many people homeless. The vacancy rate here is 1%.


----------



## Xiang

truthandlight said:


> Hello to everyone who regularly posts on here. I still follow you all, even though I don't reply very often. I'm mostly a silent lurker, the same as I am on FB. But, I read with interest, and enjoy seeing what you all are up to. My life is very quiet and retirement is just that, retired and relaxing. I'm glad I am able to find you all when the post changes.
> 
> I will be having a bunch of my knitting for sale Sat. in a holiday Bazaar that our neighborhood has each year. I've knitted over 100 discloths in all my spare time, so I hope to get rid of a bunch of them.
> 
> Love and Blessings to you all!!


And hello to you! My life is much like yours, since I had to stop driving, but I do live a little vicariously, through the adventures of these lovely ladies!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. We also have dreary weather again today. Worse yet is it will snow tomorrow. On my agenda is playing with my new instant pot. Using a pressure cooker seems like such an old fashion thing to do. I remember how much trouble my mom had with hers. I hope I have more success with this one.


Those are semi crock pot/ pressure cooker? I'm going to give my small Presto to my daughter on the boat as she's shown interest in having one. Have fun with yours, what will you try first? xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> sad for you, tempered with the joy of being allowed to be.


This almost sounds mystic, I'm going to save it. xxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I am in Adelaide atm, staying with DD4, and her house mates. It is 0245 here, and after having some really great sleeps since I have been here, tonight I am having a lot of trouble sleeping! One of my girls gave me some *special oil* to try yesterday morning, and it was brilliant for about 5 minutes ...... I had no pain, and was nicely relaxed; a state which I have never been in before! Unfortunately, the level of relaxation continued to increase, until I felt like I was very drunk, or stoned; and I did not like that experience at all! I had to have some milk, to try and bring my sense of normality back to me, which it did, but also brought my pain back, and made me very wide awake! So at this point in time, the medical marijuana might not be a very good avenue, for me to venture down! I am going to do a bit of catch-up now! Have a wonderful day. xoxoxo


Since we have gone legal over here, there is more in the news about the different varieties everyday.. they promote CBD in pill form as it has none of the side effects that the plant, oils contain with THC in them. They can grow cannabis with very little THC now. Maybe give that a try. I might if I had chronic pain.
Thinking of you and have a good day with your daughter and mates. xoxox


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I am in Adelaide atm, staying with DD4, and her house mates. It is 0245 here, and after having some really great sleeps since I have been here, tonight I am having a lot of trouble sleeping! One of my girls gave me some *special oil* to try yesterday morning, and it was brilliant for about 5 minutes ...... I had no pain, and was nicely relaxed; a state which I have never been in before! Unfortunately, the level of relaxation continued to increase, until I felt like I was very drunk, or stoned; and I did not like that experience at all! I had to have some milk, to try and bring my sense of normality back to me, which it did, but also brought my pain back, and made me very wide awake! So at this point in time, the medical marijuana might not be a very good avenue, for me to venture down! I am going to do a bit of catch-up now! Have a wonderful day. xoxoxo


It takes some getting use to.. Also, you have to really give up to it and not fight it's effects. I know i sound like a little pot head don't i?
Trust me I'm not lol, i get pee tested every other month for pain management. But if it were legal i would totally be on board. It's natural, less side effects , and no long term damage to your organs. 
Maybe adjust the dose...?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). The temperature will be steady today, but it's going to rain all day.
> Rhichard Devrieze, a yarn dyer who used to dye for Koigu http://rhicharddevriezeyarns.com/ , stopped into the LYS to drop off some yarn that the owner ordered and stayed for most of Knit Night. He has a great sense of humour, and didn't mind being teased for his "small balls". I had a few people ask me about my swoncho, so I guess I should get that finished. Two other people have started the garter cardi so I have company. I just started the decreases for the brioche hat. I'm liking the light blue "lightning" pooling happening on the inside.


That is gorgeous, I love the lightening in there also! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Still colour outside, even on dreary day's the Beech tree shines brightly. A pot of Mums re-flowering from last Easter.


Lovely photos!


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Happy Thursday to you. Singing Christmas Carols does indeed sound like fun.


I love singing carols.. I tried to talk the family into doing carolsfor our parents once but it never got off the ground.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> My poor Lisa. What she has had to go through.


There may be hope on the horizon. . it definitely helped that she got to speak to him.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Those are semi crock pot/ pressure cooker? I'm going to give my small Presto to my daughter on the boat as she's shown interest in having one. Have fun with yours, what will you try first? xxx


I have been playing with this one for a week. I have made carrots, hard boiled eggs, and 3 beef roasts. Three roasts as I had to cut one in half to fit in the pot. I bought the medium size and should have bought the large size. A roast tasty and fall off the bone tender in 55 minutes. The eggs are done to perfection in a few minutes and shell about falls off in two pieces. Today is pea soup. It is such a clean way to cook. Add liquid and the ingredients, push one button and that is it. To clean up put the stainless steel pot in the dish washer. Um in case you did not know, I really like it.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Since we have gone legal over here, there is more in the news about the different varieties everyday.. they promote CBD in pill form as it has none of the side effects that the plant, oils contain with THC in them. They can grow cannabis with very little THC now. Maybe give that a try. I might if I had chronic pain.
> Thinking of you and have a good day with your daughter and mates. xoxox


I would take the CBD oil if I someone would say this is the what you should take and how much to take. Doctor said it would be a good thing to try. 
However, doctors are not yet experienced enough to answer my main questions. Definitely do not want THC. It just went legal in our state in Tuesdays election.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I love singing carols.. I tried to talk the family into doing carolsfor our parents once but it never got off the ground.


I love to sing, especially Christmas songs. Without kidding I am tone deaf. So wish I could just sing out in joy and happiness when Carols are sung. However I know better.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I finally got to see a doctor this morning. Waste of f..., b...., c....(and any others you can think of) time. "what do you want me to do?", "it's not a medical issue", "just walk away from the things that you don't like". Really!!


Ok...

Im so infuriated at this. I almost don't have words. Almost...

Can you research online someplace that gives counseling? Mr.E was made to take a test to see where he should go. 
I hope you are able to give him a review online.. It sounds like he doesn't want to do what his job anymore and should walk away from that!. Little son of ... You know. Lamp him Susan, lamp him hard.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Had some good news today and bad news. DH's great niece, therefore mine by marriage, had twins this morning one of each Nathaniel and Sophie. The bad news is I'm now a great great aunt, far too many greats. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I love to sing, especially Christmas songs. Without kidding I am tone deaf. So wish I could just sing out in joy and happiness when Carols are sung. However I know better.


Hey ! When you sing with joy and happiness who cares about being in key. I don't. SING to your hearts content ???? 
Xoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Had some good news today and bad news. DH's great niece, therefore mine by marriage, had twins this morning one of each Nathaniel and Sophie. The bad news is I'm now a great great aunt, far too many greats. xx :sm09: :sm09:


But,double great you are nonetheless.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:
 

> Hello everyone, I am in Adelaide atm, staying with DD4, and her house mates. It is 0245 here, and after having some really great sleeps since I have been here, tonight I am having a lot of trouble sleeping! One of my girls gave me some *special oil* to try yesterday morning, and it was brilliant for about 5 minutes ...... I had no pain, and was nicely relaxed; a state which I have never been in before! Unfortunately, the level of relaxation continued to increase, until I felt like I was very drunk, or stoned; and I did not like that experience at all! I had to have some milk, to try and bring my sense of normality back to me, which it did, but also brought my pain back, and made me very wide awake! So at this point in time, the medical marijuana might not be a very good avenue, for me to venture down! I am going to do a bit of catch-up now! Have a wonderful day. xoxoxo


Good to see you Judi, sorry you had that unsettling experience and that you still have the pain. Take care of yourself! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mr J showed me a rental on Salt Spring Island... 750 sq with one bedroom for $1800 month. No wonder we have so many people homeless. The vacancy rate here is 1%.


Wow that's steep!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> There may be hope on the horizon. . it definitely helped that she got to speak to him.


Please send our love and support dear? Everything crossed for a good outcome xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have been playing with this one for a week. I have made carrots, hard boiled eggs, and 3 beef roasts. Three roasts as I had to cut one in half to fit in the pot. I bought the medium size and should have bought the large size. A roast tasty and fall off the bone tender in 55 minutes. The eggs are done to perfection in a few minutes and shell about falls off in two pieces. Today is pea soup. It is such a clean way to cook. Add liquid and the ingredients, push one button and that is it. To clean up put the stainless steel pot in the dish washer. Um in case you did not know, I really like it.


Sounds perfect!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I love to sing, especially Christmas songs. Without kidding I am tone deaf. So wish I could just sing out in joy and happiness when Carols are sung. However I know better.


Do it anyway if you enjoy it!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Had some good news today and bad news. DH's great niece, therefore mine by marriage, had twins this morning one of each Nathaniel and Sophie. The bad news is I'm now a great great aunt, far too many greats. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Congratulations, that's amazing and I'm sure you'll be a great aunt!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Had some good news today and bad news. DH's great niece, therefore mine by marriage, had twins this morning one of each Nathaniel and Sophie. The bad news is I'm now a great great aunt, far too many greats. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Thanks for sharing that. Hearing it brought a smile to my face and joy to my heart. I love their names. May they be healthy, wealthy, and wise.


----------



## jinx

I do when I am alone. Would not be polite to sing out in mixed groups.


London Girl said:


> Do it anyway if you enjoy it!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

This is the first year we’ve been able to see the true beauty that this tree is becoming. We planted five new ones two years ago and all are doing well. We had one turn gold, three turn rust and this one.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Hey ! When you sing with joy and happiness who cares about being in key. I don't. SING to your hearts content ????
> Xoxo


Flo and her mom are very talented vocalist. They have been in all their high school products and little theater groups. They are very sweet and encourage me to sing with them. They do find it hard to tune me out and stay in tune themselves. Gotta love them for being so understanding.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've got back on to kp at last. I lost it last night and had to do all sorts of little twiddled and I'm back on. John has put the wires back in my HUMAX box and I have free sat now. He's altered my kitchen clock cos I can't do it and he put my wine glasses up in the top cupboard to use another time I entertain. 

Ive grocery shopped and gone to see Albert with some flowers but the cream roasts Stephen had put there on Sunday were still fine, so I left them there and brought the ones I bought home with me for his little corner in the living room.

I'm going to catch up.....hope Lisa is ok?


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've got back on to kp at last. I lost it last night and had to do all sorts of little twiddled and I'm back on. John has put the wires back in my HUMAX box and I have free sat now. He's altered my kitchen clock cos I can't do it and he put my wine glasses up in the top cupboard to use another time I entertain.
> 
> Ive grocery shopped and gone to see Albert with some flowers but the cream roasts Stephen had put there on Sunday were still fine, so I left them there and brought the ones I bought home with me for his little corner in the living room.
> 
> I'm going to catch up.....hope Lisa is ok?


Hello. Thank goodness for John. Hope he accomplished everything on your honey do list. My honey doer is coming Monday. His list is growing and growing. He was just here last week, but there is always something that needs doing.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I finally got to see a doctor this morning. Waste of f..., b...., c....(and any others you can think of) time. "what do you want me to do?", "it's not a medical issue", "just walk away from the things that you don't like". Really!!


Are you considering changing your Doctor ?


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've got back on to kp at last. I lost it last night and had to do all sorts of little twiddled and I'm back on. John has put the wires back in my HUMAX box and I have free sat now. He's altered my kitchen clock cos I can't do it and he put my wine glasses up in the top cupboard to use another time I entertain.
> 
> Ive grocery shopped and gone to see Albert with some flowers but the cream roses Stephen had put there on Sunday were still fine, so I left them there and brought the ones I bought home with me for his little corner in the living room.
> 
> I'm going to catch up.....hope Lisa is ok?


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Had some good news today and bad news. DH's great niece, therefore mine by marriage, had twins this morning one of each Nathaniel and Sophie. The bad news is I'm now a great great aunt, far too many greats. xx :sm09: :sm09:


That makes you sound very very old, but we know you are not. Congratulations xx


----------



## grandma susan

It's double the knitting for you jacks haha, it's a bit inconvenient isn't it? Haha bet you are dying to see them. X


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> This is the first year we've been able to see the true beauty that this tree is becoming. We planted five new ones two years ago and all are doing well. We had one turn gold, three turn rust and this one.


Wow, it's stunning, are you taking it with you?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Flo and her mom are very talented vocalist. They have been in all their high school products and little theater groups. They are very sweet and encourage me to sing with them. They do find it hard to tune me out and stay in tune themselves. Gotta love them for being so understanding.


That's true love!! Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Wow, it's stunning, are you taking it with you?


Sadly, no. All landscaping stays.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Congratulations, that's amazing and I'm sure you'll be a great aunt!! Xxxx


I doubt we'll ever see them we're not that close. Won't be knitting anything, too much money there to have home made things. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> This is the first year we've been able to see the true beauty that this tree is becoming. We planted five new ones two years ago and all are doing well. We had one turn gold, three turn rust and this one.


What a gorgeous colour. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've got back on to kp at last. I lost it last night and had to do all sorts of little twiddled and I'm back on. John has put the wires back in my HUMAX box and I have free sat now. He's altered my kitchen clock cos I can't do it and he put my wine glasses up in the top cupboard to use another time I entertain.
> 
> Ive grocery shopped and gone to see Albert with some flowers but the cream roasts Stephen had put there on Sunday were still fine, so I left them there and brought the ones I bought home with me for his little corner in the living room.
> 
> I'm going to catch up.....hope Lisa is ok?


Sorry but I couldn't help smiling, auto correct has Stephen leaving roasts for Albert. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That makes you sound very very old, but we know you are not. Congratulations xx


Yes I feel very old when I see it written down. xx :sm13:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry but I couldn't help smiling, auto correct has Stephen leaving roasts for Albert. xx


I just assumed it was something available in the UK. Whatever they are it is nice of Stephen to be so thoughtful.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Sadly, no. All landscaping stays.


Oh well, at least you'll have to the photos and maybe you can plant some more around your new home? xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Oh well, at least you'll have to the photos and maybe you can plant some more around your new home? xxx


Definitely. Now to find the tree label from when we put it in.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Had some good news today and bad news. DH's great niece, therefore mine by marriage, had twins this morning one of each Nathaniel and Sophie. The bad news is I'm now a great great aunt, far too many greats. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Congratulations! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Update on my instant pot pea soup. This thing amazes me. I might cook every day if it is always this quick, easy, and without much preparing or clean up. I cut up the celery, carrots, onion, and threw them in the pot with the peas and 8 cups of water. In 20 minutes it was done. When it is done it stays on stay warm. Mr. Wonderful came home 90 minutes later to a bowl of warm freshly cooked soup. I really like this thing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Update on my instant pot pea soup. This thing amazes me. I might cook every day if it is always this quick, easy, and without much preparing or clean up. I cut up the celery, carrots, onion, and threw them in the pot with the peas and 8 cups of water. In 20 minutes it was done. When it is done it stays on stay warm. Mr. Wonderful came home 90 minutes later to a bowl of warm freshly cooked soup. I really like this thing.


Welcome to the kitchen. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Update on my instant pot pea soup. This thing amazes me. I might cook every day if it is always this quick, easy, and without much preparing or clean up. I cut up the celery, carrots, onion, and threw them in the pot with the peas and 8 cups of water. In 20 minutes it was done. When it is done it stays on stay warm. Mr. Wonderful came home 90 minutes later to a bowl of warm freshly cooked soup. I really like this thing.


That is awesome! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> did that make you feel slightly less awful?


Not really he didn't have much to say for himself!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Is everyone in UK sleeping in this a.m. ? I look forward to see the posts from you all when I get up in the middle of the night. Lucky you getting to sleep in.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Is everyone in UK sleeping in this a.m. ? I look forward to see the posts from you all when I get up in the middle of the night. Lucky you getting to sleep in.


Not really slept in, don't forget our clocks went back an hour last week. It's only 9.15 a.m. here. I'm here having got dinner ready. Not shopping today as we got enough last week but it is Friday. Have a good day. How is Mr. Wonderful? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dreary, wet and windy Wales. There's a severe weather warning for parts of Wales later in the day, hopefully it will miss us. Finished another 1898 hat last night just have to sew it up, think I will do an ordinary bobble hat with the rest of the yarn. Have a good Friday the weekend is nearly here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Is everyone in UK sleeping in this a.m. ? I look forward to see the posts from you all when I get up in the middle of the night. Lucky you getting to sleep in.


Sorry I was in the shower. But I'm having breakfast now. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Update on my instant pot pea soup. This thing amazes me. I might cook every day if it is always this quick, easy, and without much preparing or clean up. I cut up the celery, carrots, onion, and threw them in the pot with the peas and 8 cups of water. In 20 minutes it was done. When it is done it stays on stay warm. Mr. Wonderful came home 90 minutes later to a bowl of warm freshly cooked soup. I really like this thing.


Sounds wonderful and the great thing is with home made soup, you can throw in pretty much whatever is in the fridge, lovely for this time of year!! I have an electric soup maker that will be coming out soon, like a large kettle, just throw everything in and 25 minutes later, beeoootiful soup!! It only does soup though :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dreary, wet and windy Wales. There's a severe weather warning for parts of Wales later in the day, hopefully it will miss us. Finished another 1898 hat last night just have to sew it up, think I will do an ordinary bobble hat with the rest of the yarn. Have a good Friday the weekend is nearly here. xx


Stay safe, warm, dry and knitty!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Not really slept in, don't forget our clocks went back an hour last week. It's only 9.15 a.m. here. I'm here having got dinner ready. Not shopping today as we got enough last week but it is Friday. Have a good day. How is Mr. Wonderful? xx


Our clocks went back a week after yours did. We are again about 6 hours behind you.
I have not even thought of supper yet. Whatever it is will include hamburger. Mr. Wonderful bought 3 pounds when he went shopping. Wonder if I can make a meat load in the instant pot.
Mr. Wonderful decided on Tuesday that he was healed. He was able to go vote. Yesterday he went grocery shopping. He is feeling much better and the rash has almost disappeared. It seemed like a switch flipped. One hour he was feeling awful and in an hours time he felt a lot better. It was surprising how quickly the rash disappeared. As soon as he felt better half of the rash just disappeared and within a day it was mostly gone. His eye still looks yucky. Thanks for asking.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a gloomy, but surprisingly mild Surrey. Like Jacky we are promised high winds and rain later.

Had fun yesterday making some more felt ready to do some nuno felting and going through my collection of scarves to ad to our pile of 'can be used for nuno felting'.

As it is Friday I am off to the craft cafe with my friends this afternoon and will raid a few charity shops on the way.

Happy FRIDAY everyone xxx


----------



## jinx

Stay safe, warm, and dry. Assuming you mean a rain storm?
Do you put pom poms on your bobble hats? I cannot make a nice looking pom. Have any clues how to make an award winning pom pom?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dreary, wet and windy Wales. There's a severe weather warning for parts of Wales later in the day, hopefully it will miss us. Finished another 1898 hat last night just have to sew it up, think I will do an ordinary bobble hat with the rest of the yarn. Have a good Friday the weekend is nearly here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Our clocks went back a week after yours did. We are again about 6 hours behind you.
> I have not even thought of supper yet. Whatever it is will include hamburger. Mr. Wonderful bought 3 pounds when he went shopping. Wonder if I can make a meat load in the instant pot.
> Mr. Wonderful decided on Tuesday that he was healed. He was able to go vote. Yesterday he went grocery shopping. He is feeling much better and the rash has almost disappeared. It seemed like a switch flipped. One hour he was feeling awful and in an hours time he felt a lot better. It was surprising how quickly the rash disappeared. As soon as he felt better half of the rash just disappeared and within a day it was mostly gone. His eye still looks yucky. Thanks for asking.


Glad to hear that Mr Wonderful is feeling better. xx How are you doing?


----------



## jinx

Morning. I suppose a shower is more essential than playing on the computer. Hope you are refreshed and enjoying your breakfast.


PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I was in the shower. But I'm having breakfast now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful and the great thing is with home made soup, you can throw in pretty much whatever is in the fridge, lovely for this time of year!! I have an electric soup maker that will be coming out soon, like a large kettle, just throw everything in and 25 minutes later, beeoootiful soup!! It only does soup though :sm16: xxxx


Morning Honey, definitely getting into soup season. I have a load of courgettes to make soup. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I suppose a shower is more essential than playing on the computer. Hope you are refreshed and enjoying your breakfast.


Yes it was a lovely shower and has woken me up. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Stay safe, warm, and dry. Assuming you mean a rain storm?
> Do you put pom poms on your bobble hats? I cannot make a nice looking pom. Have any clues how to make an award winning pom pom?


I don't usually bother with bobbles, I do have a bobble making contraption which I haven't conquered yet but it is now buried in a box somewhere. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Is it some sort of pressure cooker? Normally when I make soup it take hours in my other pots. Split pea usually take 4 hours to get the peas soft and thicken.


London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful and the great thing is with home made soup, you can throw in pretty much whatever is in the fridge, lovely for this time of year!! I have an electric soup maker that will be coming out soon, like a large kettle, just throw everything in and 25 minutes later, beeoootiful soup!! It only does soup though :sm16: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Stay safe, warm, and dry. Assuming you mean a rain storm?
> Do you put pom poms on your bobble hats? I cannot make a nice looking pom. Have any clues how to make an award winning pom pom?


My friend is a pompom expert and has a little plastic gadget that she uses. I'm seeing her today and will ask about it. I just use 2 pieces of cardboard. x


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Is it some sort of pressure cooker? Normally when I make soup it take hours in my other pots. Split pea usually take 4 hours to get the peas soft and thicken.


I just use a saucepan and a hand blender.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a gloomy, but surprisingly mild Surrey. Like Jacky we are promised high winds and rain later.
> 
> Had fun yesterday making some more felt ready to do some nuno felting and going through my collection of scarves to ad to our pile of 'can be used for nuno felting'.
> 
> As it is Friday I am off to the craft cafe with my friends this afternoon and will raid a few charity shops on the way.
> 
> Happy FRIDAY everyone xxx


TGIF, thank goodness it is Friday. Stay safe and do not let the winds and rain blow you away.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Our clocks went back a week after yours did. We are again about 6 hours behind you.
> I have not even thought of supper yet. Whatever it is will include hamburger. Mr. Wonderful bought 3 pounds when he went shopping. Wonder if I can make a meat load in the instant pot.
> Mr. Wonderful decided on Tuesday that he was healed. He was able to go vote. Yesterday he went grocery shopping. He is feeling much better and the rash has almost disappeared. It seemed like a switch flipped. One hour he was feeling awful and in an hours time he felt a lot better. It was surprising how quickly the rash disappeared. As soon as he felt better half of the rash just disappeared and within a day it was mostly gone. His eye still looks yucky. Thanks for asking.


Glad to hear about Mr W's miraculous recovery, that is such a nasty affliction, so good to be rid of it fast!!xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Glad to hear that Mr Wonderful is feeling better. xx How are you doing?


I am doing just fine. I missed having Mr. Wonderful helping out while he was sick. We are up to speed now and everything is going along swimmingly. I really appreciate that my greatgrands dad come over to do my honey do list. He is no longer related to us and he offers to come over and do odd jobs. Monday he will be putting up new smoke/CO2 detectors. Best we stay off ladders.


----------



## PurpleFi

All of a sudden the sky has cleared to blue and the sun has come out, but I have a feeling it won't last. 

Off to throw some laundry in the machine. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am doing just fine. I missed having Mr. Wonderful helping out while he was sick. We are up to speed now and everything is going along swimmingly. I really appreciate that my greatgrands dad come over to do my honey do list. He is no longer related to us and he offers to come over and do odd jobs. Monday he will be putting up new smoke/CO2 detectors. Best we stay off ladders.


Definitely stay off ladders. Mr P is banned from ladders. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> My friend is a pompom expert and has a little plastic gadget that she uses. I'm seeing her today and will ask about it. I just use 2 pieces of cardboard. x


Yes mine is a plastic gadget just haven't had enough practise with it and now it's disappeared into one of the many boxes scattered around the house. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I just use a saucepan and a hand blender.


Me too. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> My friend is a pompom expert and has a little plastic gadget that she uses. I'm seeing her today and will ask about it. I just use 2 pieces of cardboard. x


I have a few of the different type of gadgets. The one I life the best is Lilly's. It looks like a large fork without center tines. I trim and trim to get the suckers to look even and full without success. Glad for any pointers your friend has.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Stay safe, warm, and dry. Assuming you mean a rain storm?
> Do you put pom poms on your bobble hats? I cannot make a nice looking pom. Have any clues how to make an award winning pom pom?


I haven't made pom poms for years but my DD ran a craft session at her school and used this Youtube video, hope it helps! You can download a template of the cardboard circles!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Glad to hear about Mr W's miraculous recovery, that is such a nasty affliction, so good to be rid of it fast!!xx


Thanks. I feel bad for him when he is under the weather. He is such a good patient and does not complain or moan and groan.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Honey, definitely getting into soup season. I have a load of courgettes to make soup. xx


Ooh, yummy! I go right ff of home made soup by the end of the winter but am just getting ready for a bowlful now, must go and have a rummage in the veggie drawer!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Is it some sort of pressure cooker? Normally when I make soup it take hours in my other pots. Split pea usually take 4 hours to get the peas soft and thicken.


No, it is just like a big kettle with a build in blender, although you can switch that off for chunky soup. It must have a powerful element to bring it all to the boil so quickly then cook quite tough vegetables, cut into very small pieces of course, all in 25 minutes, but it does it ok!! This is mine:

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/household-appliances/small-kitchen-appliances/small-cooking-appliances/soup-makers/morphy-richards-501021-compact-soup-maker-stainless-steel-10181198-pdt.html


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful and the great thing is with home made soup, you can throw in pretty much whatever is in the fridge, lovely for this time of year!! I have an electric soup maker that will be coming out soon, like a large kettle, just throw everything in and 25 minutes later, beeoootiful soup!! It only does soup though :sm16: xxxx


I've even made soup out of left over salad stuff, it came out OK. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I haven't made pom poms for years but my DD ran a craft session at her school and used this Youtube video, hope it helps! You can download a template of the cardboard circles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Neat x


I think I would make a bigger hole in the centre so I would get a thicker pom-pom, that one looks a bit skinny. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Thanks June. I watched that video and a few other ones. Found some interesting things to try. I also found out I do not count correctly when decreasing while watching a video. Only had to tink back 30 stitches.


London Girl said:


> I haven't made pom poms for years but my DD ran a craft session at her school and used this Youtube video, hope it helps! You can download a template of the cardboard circles!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Rain/snow/slush mix coming this way and temperatures are dropping.
Yesterday was a yucky day. I was singled out during a meeting by my bosses, bosses, boss. My boss wouldn't look at me and said nothing. Several of my co-workers came up to me later and asked why I was targeted and I couldn't tell them. The only thing I could think of was a partial conversation that the bosses, bosses, boss overheard while he was smoking outside. Would have been nice to ask me directly.
I was glad to go to Knit Night last night. I basically ran out of the house after supper. It was great, lots of laughs. I did sign up for a Christmas ball class on Saturday. I'm not good with DPNs. I had to buy some DPNs for the class because I only had 2 sets both the wrong size. I try my best to avoid the little porcupines.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks June. I watched that video and a few other ones. Found some interesting things to try. I also found out I do not count correctly when decreasing while watching a video. Only had to tink back 30 stitches.


Oops. We were saying at Knit Night that we have Knit Night Thursday and Frogging Friday. There will be a lot of frogging going on today after all the laughter last night.
I'm sure you'll get it right the second time.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Rain/snow/slush mix coming this way and temperatures are dropping.
> Yesterday was a yucky day. I was singled out during a meeting by my bosses, bosses, boss. My boss wouldn't look at me and said nothing. Several of my co-workers came up to me later and asked why I was targeted and I couldn't tell them. The only thing I could think of was a partial conversation that the bosses, bosses, boss overheard while he was smoking outside. Would have been nice to ask me directly.
> I was glad to go to Knit Night last night. I basically ran out of the house after supper. It was great, lots of laughs. I did sign up for a Christmas ball class on Saturday. I'm not good with DPNs. I had to buy some DPNs for the class because I only had 2 sets both the wrong size. I try my best to avoid the little porcupines.


Morning. Hope you have a better day at work today. I believe it is so wrong to call someone out in a meeting. You are right they should have spoke to you privately and allow you to explain. How rude!
Glad knit night was enjoyable and let you unwind a bit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I've even made soup out of left over salad stuff, it came out OK. xxxx :sm23:


Lettuce soup??


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No, it is just like a big kettle with a build in blender, although you can switch that off for chunky soup. It must have a powerful element to bring it all to the boil so quickly then cook quite tough vegetables, cut into very small pieces of course, all in 25 minutes, but it does it ok!! This is mine:
> 
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/household-appliances/small-kitchen-appliances/small-cooking-appliances/soup-makers/morphy-richards-501021-compact-soup-maker-stainless-steel-10181198-pdt.html


Neat. My family likes stews instead of soup. And the thicker the better.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Oops. We were saying at Knit Night that we have Knit Night Thursday and Frogging Friday. There will be a lot of frogging going on today after all the laughter last night.
> I'm sure you'll get it right the second time.


I just get so bored watching some of the videos. They sit and talk and talk and talk and pet the yarn before saying anything informative. I can crochet and watch a knit video. I cannot knit and watch a knit video as all of a sudden I am following the pattern being given on the video.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am doing just fine. I missed having Mr. Wonderful helping out while he was sick. We are up to speed now and everything is going along swimmingly. I really appreciate that my greatgrands dad come over to do my honey do list. He is no longer related to us and he offers to come over and do odd jobs. Monday he will be putting up new smoke/CO2 detectors. Best we stay off ladders.


It sounds like you're both managing all the tasks.
I still haven't put the new battery in the wired in smoke alarm.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I just use a saucepan and a hand blender.


I have a hand blender, somewhere. I don't use it much.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> My friend is a pompom expert and has a little plastic gadget that she uses. I'm seeing her today and will ask about it. I just use 2 pieces of cardboard. x


Me too. That was the way mum taught me years ago.


----------



## jinx

Very interesting. I have never heard or seen a soup maker. Does sound useful and easy to clean.


London Girl said:


> No, it is just like a big kettle with a build in blender, although you can switch that off for chunky soup. It must have a powerful element to bring it all to the boil so quickly then cook quite tough vegetables, cut into very small pieces of course, all in 25 minutes, but it does it ok!! This is mine:
> 
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/household-appliances/small-kitchen-appliances/small-cooking-appliances/soup-makers/morphy-richards-501021-compact-soup-maker-stainless-steel-10181198-pdt.html


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Is it some sort of pressure cooker? Normally when I make soup it take hours in my other pots. Split pea usually take 4 hours to get the peas soft and thicken.


Try that in the instant pot.


----------



## jinx

I used left over salad stuff in the pea soup. Onion, celery, and carrots. No lettuce, did you use lettuce?


Barn-dweller said:


> I've even made soup out of left over salad stuff, it came out OK. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Honey, definitely getting into soup season. I have a load of courgettes to make soup. xx


Zucchini is my daughter's favourite thing this time of year. All the farmer's stands have them. We've havent' made zucchini soup, but they go in spaghetti sauce, muffins and stir frys.


----------



## jinx

I am so sad. I have been avoiding doing this. I finally bit the bullet and turned on a light to see outdoors. We have about an inch of snow and more is falling. I usually enjoy the beauty of falling snow, especially the first snowfall of the year. Now I just see all the problems snow will cause us in the next few months.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a gloomy, but surprisingly mild Surrey. Like Jacky we are promised high winds and rain later.
> 
> Had fun yesterday making some more felt ready to do some nuno felting and going through my collection of scarves to ad to our pile of 'can be used for nuno felting'.
> 
> As it is Friday I am off to the craft cafe with my friends this afternoon and will raid a few charity shops on the way.
> 
> Happy FRIDAY everyone xxx


Have fun with craft cafe.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Our clocks went back a week after yours did. We are again about 6 hours behind you.
> I have not even thought of supper yet. Whatever it is will include hamburger. Mr. Wonderful bought 3 pounds when he went shopping. Wonder if I can make a meat load in the instant pot.
> Mr. Wonderful decided on Tuesday that he was healed. He was able to go vote. Yesterday he went grocery shopping. He is feeling much better and the rash has almost disappeared. It seemed like a switch flipped. One hour he was feeling awful and in an hours time he felt a lot better. It was surprising how quickly the rash disappeared. As soon as he felt better half of the rash just disappeared and within a day it was mostly gone. His eye still looks yucky. Thanks for asking.


I'm glad that you are both feeling better.
You can make meat loaf in an instant pot.
http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/265169/instant-pot-meatloaf/
I don't know about the tinfoil tent. I've put a smaller tin bowl on the steamer rack inside my instant pot.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful and the great thing is with home made soup, you can throw in pretty much whatever is in the fridge, lovely for this time of year!! I have an electric soup maker that will be coming out soon, like a large kettle, just throw everything in and 25 minutes later, beeoootiful soup!! It only does soup though :sm16: xxxx


I'm getting tired of the cauliflower coming out of our fridge. We even had it in a stir fry last night. Didn't think much of that. We have broccoli in the freezer. I wouldn't have minded if it was a bit limp in the stir fry.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Update on my instant pot pea soup. This thing amazes me. I might cook every day if it is always this quick, easy, and without much preparing or clean up. I cut up the celery, carrots, onion, and threw them in the pot with the peas and 8 cups of water. In 20 minutes it was done. When it is done it stays on stay warm. Mr. Wonderful came home 90 minutes later to a bowl of warm freshly cooked soup. I really like this thing.


My family loves beef roasts done in the instant pot. I can buy a really cheap cut, cut it into smaller slabs, sear it in the instant pot and cook it in its own gravy. My family likes beef roast well done and almost shredded. It can make any cheap cut delicious and tender.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Ive grocery shopped and gone to see Albert with some flowers but the cream roasts Stephen had put there on Sunday were still fine, so I left them there and brought the ones I bought home with me for his little corner in the living room.





Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry but I couldn't help smiling, auto correct has Stephen leaving roasts for Albert. xx


Another auto correct fail.

:sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Sadly, no. All landscaping stays.


I hope you can get a new one for your new house.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've got back on to kp at last. I lost it last night and had to do all sorts of little twiddled and I'm back on. John has put the wires back in my HUMAX box and I have free sat now. He's altered my kitchen clock cos I can't do it and he put my wine glasses up in the top cupboard to use another time I entertain.
> 
> Ive grocery shopped and gone to see Albert with some flowers but the cream roasts Stephen had put there on Sunday were still fine, so I left them there and brought the ones I bought home with me for his little corner in the living room.
> 
> I'm going to catch up.....hope Lisa is ok?


I'm glad that you were able to twiddle your way back to KP. We miss you when you're gone.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that you are both feeling better.
> You can make meat loaf in an instant pot.
> http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/265169/instant-pot-meatloaf/
> I don't know about the tinfoil tent. I've put a smaller tin bowl on the steamer rack inside my instant pot.


I do not have a metal bowl, yet. They say Pyrex bowls are safe. Have you ever used them in the pot?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Rain/snow/slush mix coming this way and temperatures are dropping.
> Yesterday was a yucky day. I was singled out during a meeting by my bosses, bosses, boss. My boss wouldn't look at me and said nothing. Several of my co-workers came up to me later and asked why I was targeted and I couldn't tell them. The only thing I could think of was a partial conversation that the bosses, bosses, boss overheard while he was smoking outside. Would have been nice to ask me directly.
> I was glad to go to Knit Night last night. I basically ran out of the house after supper. It was great, lots of laughs. I did sign up for a Christmas ball class on Saturday. I'm not good with DPNs. I had to buy some DPNs for the class because I only had 2 sets both the wrong size. I try my best to avoid the little porcupines.


Love your description of DPN's. Sorry you had a rough day yesterday, I hate it when you don't know what you've done and still get singled out. Hope you can sort it today. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am so sad. I have been avoiding doing this. I finally bit the bullet and turned on a light to see outdoors. We have about an inch of snow and more is falling. I usually enjoy the beauty of falling snow, especially the first snowfall of the year. Now I just see all the problems snow will cause us in the next few months.


And that is headed our way today. I'd just close the blinds or drapes, put on a good light and sit inside and knit until the plows or sanders come through. The plows were out on the highway yesterday when I was on the way home doing the beet juice pre-emptive de-icing. My car looks really dirty now.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great Friday.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks. I feel bad for him when he is under the weather. He is such a good patient and does not complain or moan and groan.


What a man!!! :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've even made soup out of left over salad stuff, it came out OK. xxxx :sm23:


Yep me too, just lob it in, cucumber, even lettuce, peppers celery and tomatoes, of course!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks June. I watched that video and a few other ones. Found some interesting things to try. I also found out I do not count correctly when decreasing while watching a video. Only had to tink back 30 stitches.


 :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Rain/snow/slush mix coming this way and temperatures are dropping.
> Yesterday was a yucky day. I was singled out during a meeting by my bosses, bosses, boss. My boss wouldn't look at me and said nothing. Several of my co-workers came up to me later and asked why I was targeted and I couldn't tell them. The only thing I could think of was a partial conversation that the bosses, bosses, boss overheard while he was smoking outside. Would have been nice to ask me directly.
> I was glad to go to Knit Night last night. I basically ran out of the house after supper. It was great, lots of laughs. I did sign up for a Christmas ball class on Saturday. I'm not good with DPNs. I had to buy some DPNs for the class because I only had 2 sets both the wrong size. I try my best to avoid the little porcupines.


Thank goodness for Knit Night and an escape from a less than perfect work day. Don't let them get to you, you do your job well, I'm sure so they have no quarrel with you! Nice of your boss not to come down on your side, remember that at Christmas!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Very interesting. I have never heard or seen a soup maker. Does sound useful and easy to clean.


It is very easy to clean, just take the lid with the blender and run it under the tap, giving it a good brush. It came with a plastic jug so if you pour the soup straight into that, the rest of the pot cleans up really easily!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Zucchini is my daughter's favourite thing this time of year. All the farmer's stands have them. We've havent' made zucchini soup, but they go in spaghetti sauce, muffins and stir frys.


Our supermarket sells 'courgetti', spiralized courgette as a low calorie spaghetti substitute!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am so sad. I have been avoiding doing this. I finally bit the bullet and turned on a light to see outdoors. We have about an inch of snow and more is falling. I usually enjoy the beauty of falling snow, especially the first snowfall of the year. Now I just see all the problems snow will cause us in the next few months.


I can imagine how depressing that could be but try and see some beauty in it and keep in mind that it won't be for too long. Or you could move to Florida?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm getting tired of the cauliflower coming out of our fridge. We even had it in a stir fry last night. Didn't think much of that. We have broccoli in the freezer. I wouldn't have minded if it was a bit limp in the stir fry.


They both make great soup, just sayin'!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Well, it really feels like Sunday today as we have just been shopping because Sunday in Sidcup will be full of the Armistice Day Parade which paralyses all the roads around the parish church, the war memorial and the supermarket car park, which will be full of local dignitaries and definitely worth avoiding!! They are completely revamping the supermarket which has caused them to shrink the car park by about 40%, causing absolute chaos, loads of cars driving round and round and..........! We also did another run to the dump, the shed is almost gone now but as it is now pouring with rain, I won't be out there smashing up wood today!!! There were some really helpful folks at the dump, who stopped dumping their stuff to give me a hand, I really appreciated that!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Thank you to all you lovely ladies who reacted to my tirade about the doctor. I knew you would all understand. I had a long lie-in this morning, very long, and feel much happier. My own prescription! I am shelving a talk I was supposed to do tonight - someone else is doing it for me, and I'm having a relaxing day. That's my nod to walking away. The weekend is going to be much busier and I wish the phone would stay quiet.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> This almost sounds mystic, I'm going to save it. xxx


It is true though. Part of the pleasure of our friendships is being allowed to share each other's sadness. That is such a privilege.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Lettuce soup??


I just chucked in celery, cucumber, lettuce perhaps cold potatoes and anything else in vegetable stock, I don't like tomatoes but they could go in as well, quite tasty actually. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Neat. My family likes stews instead of soup. And the thicker the better.


You can't beat a stew on a cold winter's day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am so sad. I have been avoiding doing this. I finally bit the bullet and turned on a light to see outdoors. We have about an inch of snow and more is falling. I usually enjoy the beauty of falling snow, especially the first snowfall of the year. Now I just see all the problems snow will cause us in the next few months.


Oh dear, switch that light out and sit with your back to the window quick. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Ok...
> 
> Im so infuriated at this. I almost don't have words. Almost...
> 
> Can you research online someplace that gives counseling? Mr.E was made to take a test to see where he should go.
> I hope you are able to give him a review online.. It sounds like he doesn't want to do what his job anymore and should walk away from that!. Little son of ... You know. Lamp him Susan, lamp him hard.


The doctor is a woman, and I was able to get to see her as no-one else likes her. I wonder why? She looked as if she was having a shitty day and not being able to help was the last straw. Last time I saw her she complimented me on my hand knitted cardi. Nobody is all bad! I can book up for 'Time to talk' but that's all they do.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you to all you lovely ladies who reacted to my tirade about the doctor. I knew you would all understand. I had a long lie-in this morning, very long, and feel much happier. My own prescription! I am shelving a talk I was supposed to do tonight - someone else is doing it for me, and I'm having a relaxing day. That's my nod to walking away. The weekend is going to be much busier and I wish the phone would stay quiet.


Unplug or switch off the phone, it is supposed to be a day of rest. Maybe that doc was talking sense after all?!!! xxxx

Hahahahahaha, I told you I thought it was Sunday!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Had some good news today and bad news. DH's great niece, therefore mine by marriage, had twins this morning one of each Nathaniel and Sophie. The bad news is I'm now a great great aunt, far too many greats. xx :sm09: :sm09:


double the knitting, and not the same colours!!!!! How wonderful. I think you are a great great great person, so there.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> This is the first year we've been able to see the true beauty that this tree is becoming. We planted five new ones two years ago and all are doing well. We had one turn gold, three turn rust and this one.


Wow. Did you know the colours when you planted them?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you to all you lovely ladies who reacted to my tirade about the doctor. I knew you would all understand. I had a long lie-in this morning, very long, and feel much happier. My own prescription! I am shelving a talk I was supposed to do tonight - someone else is doing it for me, and I'm having a relaxing day. That's my nod to walking away. The weekend is going to be much busier and I wish the phone would stay quiet.


Glad you're having a relaxing day, you could take the phone off the hook or switch it off. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Flo and her mom are very talented vocalist. They have been in all their high school products and little theater groups. They are very sweet and encourage me to sing with them. They do find it hard to tune me out and stay in tune themselves. Gotta love them for being so understanding.


Everybody should sing out loud. It's as good as laughter for the soul.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> double the knitting, and not the same colours!!!!! How wonderful. I think you are a great great great person, so there.


Hey that's definitely way too many greats for me to cope with. No knitting, home-made stuff would be looked down on. Too much money there. xx :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree

What a difference a day makes!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Are you considering changing your Doctor ?


There are five or six doctors in the practice. I never get to see my own designated one as he is so popular. Just getting an appointment is a miracle these days.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> That makes you sound very very old, but we know you are not. Congratulations xx


No. It makes DH sound very very old. Barny's just a spring lamb.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Sadly, no. All landscaping stays.


I couldn't leave that behind.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> What a difference a day makes!


Oh. Will you get much snow in Tennessee? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I doubt we'll ever see them we're not that close. Won't be knitting anything, too much money there to have home made things. xxxx


How deflating.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry but I couldn't help smiling, auto correct has Stephen leaving roasts for Albert. xx


That amused me as well. They wouldn't still be there though.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Definitely. Now to find the tree label from when we put it in.


Let us know the name when you find the labels.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dreary, wet and windy Wales. There's a severe weather warning for parts of Wales later in the day, hopefully it will miss us. Finished another 1898 hat last night just have to sew it up, think I will do an ordinary bobble hat with the rest of the yarn. Have a good Friday the weekend is nearly here. xx


It is absolutely gorgeous here now. I am dreading rain tomorrow and/or Sunday. I shall be out in it practically all day both days.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful and the great thing is with home made soup, you can throw in pretty much whatever is in the fridge, lovely for this time of year!! I have an electric soup maker that will be coming out soon, like a large kettle, just throw everything in and 25 minutes later, beeoootiful soup!! It only does soup though :sm16: xxxx


I have one of those. It's out already.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Our clocks went back a week after yours did. We are again about 6 hours behind you.
> I have not even thought of supper yet. Whatever it is will include hamburger. Mr. Wonderful bought 3 pounds when he went shopping. Wonder if I can make a meat load in the instant pot.
> Mr. Wonderful decided on Tuesday that he was healed. He was able to go vote. Yesterday he went grocery shopping. He is feeling much better and the rash has almost disappeared. It seemed like a switch flipped. One hour he was feeling awful and in an hours time he felt a lot better. It was surprising how quickly the rash disappeared. As soon as he felt better half of the rash just disappeared and within a day it was mostly gone. His eye still looks yucky. Thanks for asking.


That's good news. Well done Mr Wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Honey, definitely getting into soup season. I have a load of courgettes to make soup. xx


that sounds good.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dreary, wet and windy Wales. There's a severe weather warning for parts of Wales later in the day, hopefully it will miss us. Finished another 1898 hat last night just have to sew it up, think I will do an ordinary bobble hat with the rest of the yarn. Have a good Friday the weekend is nearly here. xx


You are getting some crazy weather. Stay in and stay warm and safe! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I am doing just fine. I missed having Mr. Wonderful helping out while he was sick. We are up to speed now and everything is going along swimmingly. I really appreciate that my greatgrands dad come over to do my honey do list. He is no longer related to us and he offers to come over and do odd jobs. Monday he will be putting up new smoke/CO2 detectors. Best we stay off ladders.


He comes because he loves you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Oh. Will you get much snow in Tennessee? xx


Not very much. Just a sprinkling every once in awhile. That's enough for me, Because of the winding hilly roads, their road crews get at it pretty quickly so ice doesn't form.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Our clocks went back a week after yours did. We are again about 6 hours behind you.
> I have not even thought of supper yet. Whatever it is will include hamburger. Mr. Wonderful bought 3 pounds when he went shopping. Wonder if I can make a meat load in the instant pot.
> Mr. Wonderful decided on Tuesday that he was healed. He was able to go vote. Yesterday he went grocery shopping. He is feeling much better and the rash has almost disappeared. It seemed like a switch flipped. One hour he was feeling awful and in an hours time he felt a lot better. It was surprising how quickly the rash disappeared. As soon as he felt better half of the rash just disappeared and within a day it was mostly gone. His eye still looks yucky. Thanks for asking.


Glad he's doing so much better! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I would make a bigger hole in the centre so I would get a thicker pom-pom, that one looks a bit skinny. xx :sm09:


I hate skinny pom-poms. I too would make the hole bigger.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a gloomy, but surprisingly mild Surrey. Like Jacky we are promised high winds and rain later.
> 
> Had fun yesterday making some more felt ready to do some nuno felting and going through my collection of scarves to ad to our pile of 'can be used for nuno felting'.
> 
> As it is Friday I am off to the craft cafe with my friends this afternoon and will raid a few charity shops on the way.
> 
> Happy FRIDAY everyone xxx


Have fun!!! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Lettuce soup??


with stilton cheese.


----------



## jinx

Interesting. I would never have thought to add cucumbers or lettuce. In fact I threw the remaining lettuce in the trash. I will have to remember that I can throw it in the soup pot.


London Girl said:


> Yep me too, just lob it in, cucumber, even lettuce, peppers celery and tomatoes, of course!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Unplug or switch off the phone, it is supposed to be a day of rest. Maybe that doc was talking sense after all?!!! xxxx


She was, but she was being very testy. She all but said pull yourself together.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> What a difference a day makes!


It looks so sad.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Rain/snow/slush mix coming this way and temperatures are dropping.
> Yesterday was a yucky day. I was singled out during a meeting by my bosses, bosses, boss. My boss wouldn't look at me and said nothing. Several of my co-workers came up to me later and asked why I was targeted and I couldn't tell them. The only thing I could think of was a partial conversation that the bosses, bosses, boss overheard while he was smoking outside. Would have been nice to ask me directly.
> I was glad to go to Knit Night last night. I basically ran out of the house after supper. It was great, lots of laughs. I did sign up for a Christmas ball class on Saturday. I'm not good with DPNs. I had to buy some DPNs for the class because I only had 2 sets both the wrong size. I try my best to avoid the little porcupines.


I'm sorry you had such a miserable day yesterday. That was very unfair of that person to single you out that way in a meeting instead of just asking you about it directly and more privately. I hope today is much better. Be safe as you travel. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Just wondering if you need to practice saying no. No, I cannot do that. No, I cannot help you. No, I do not have time. Lazy days do seem to lift morale. 
Good for you.


SaxonLady said:


> Thank you to all you lovely ladies who reacted to my tirade about the doctor. I knew you would all understand. I had a long lie-in this morning, very long, and feel much happier. My own prescription! I am shelving a talk I was supposed to do tonight - someone else is doing it for me, and I'm having a relaxing day. That's my nod to walking away. The weekend is going to be much busier and I wish the phone would stay quiet.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I am so sad. I have been avoiding doing this. I finally bit the bullet and turned on a light to see outdoors. We have about an inch of snow and more is falling. I usually enjoy the beauty of falling snow, especially the first snowfall of the year. Now I just see all the problems snow will cause us in the next few months.


I'm sorry! I hope it warms up and goes away soon. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Interesting. I would never have thought to add cucumbers or lettuce. In fact I threw the remaining lettuce in the trash. I will have to remember that I can throw it in the soup pot.


Come soup season, I throw very little away in the way of veggies, cauliflowers stalks and leaves make wonderful soup!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> She was, but she was being very testy. She all but said pull yourself together.


Hmm, that deserved a lamping!!!


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> He comes because he loves you.


You are so right, he does. We also love him. So that works out nicely.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you to all you lovely ladies who reacted to my tirade about the doctor. I knew you would all understand. I had a long lie-in this morning, very long, and feel much happier. My own prescription! I am shelving a talk I was supposed to do tonight - someone else is doing it for me, and I'm having a relaxing day. That's my nod to walking away. The weekend is going to be much busier and I wish the phone would stay quiet.


Good for you for doing those things for yourself! I hope you have a wonderful day today! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I just wanted to let you all know that my DH and his brother are well on there way to California to pick Ben up and bring him home! I will let you know when they have him safely in the car.


----------



## jinx

A friend and mother of 5 boys surprised me when she was preparing cauliflower and broccoli. She peeled quite a bit of the stems. I had never seen that before. I realized how much I was wasting by only using the top of the heads.
quote=London Girl]Come soup season, I throw very little away in the way of veggies, cauliflowers stalks and leaves make wonderful soup!!![/quote]


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my DH and his brother are well on there way to California to pick Ben up and bring him home! I will let you know when they have him safely in the car.


That is great news! I'm sure you are on pins and needles until they have him safely with them in the car on the way home. What a nightmare this has been for all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> No. It makes DH sound very very old. Barny's just a spring lamb.


He is. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my DH and his brother are well on there way to California to pick Ben up and bring him home! I will let you know when they have him safely in the car.


So good to hear.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my DH and his brother are well on there way to California to pick Ben up and bring him home! I will let you know when they have him safely in the car.


Great, hope it all goes well. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my DH and his brother are well on there way to California to pick Ben up and bring him home! I will let you know when they have him safely in the car.


That's wonderful news Lisa, I'm sure you'll all be able to work things out with love and patience! xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful and the great thing is with home made soup, you can throw in pretty much whatever is in the fridge, lovely for this time of year!! I have an electric soup maker that will be coming out soon, like a large kettle, just throw everything in and 25 minutes later, beeoootiful soup!! It only does soup though :sm16: xxxx


I bought one not long before we moved and then regretted it, I nearly took it back but then the move overtook us. It's been stored under the stairs, maybe this weekend will be the right time for it's coming out party ????


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> TGIF, thank goodness it is Friday. Stay safe and do not let the winds and rain blow you away.


Yes, TGIF. This week has felt exhausting!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my DH and his brother are well on there way to California to pick Ben up and bring him home! I will let you know when they have him safely in the car.


That is good news Lisa. I hope once he is home he will be able to talk things through with you. Just give him time and space. Love and hugs to you all. xxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I haven't made pom poms for years but my DD ran a craft session at her school and used this Youtube video, hope it helps! You can download a template of the cardboard circles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, looks better than the one I've used previously


----------



## Islander

A rainy day today back to sunshine for the weekend though. Mr. J has done his Holter monitor test, he didn't sleep well last night because of the foreign "thing" and is cranky this morning. I was going to unhook it for his comfort after talking to the hospital, but he will have none of that.
So instead of me taking it back in, I will push him in his chair in the pouring rain from a parking lot a mile away. Fun, fun, fun! xoxoxox


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I bought one not long before we moved and then regretted it, I nearly took it back but then the move overtook us. It's been stored under the stairs, maybe this weekend will be the right time for it's coming out party ????


Definitely, the best soup ever! Small chunks about the size of a sugar cube and don't overfill it, you'll be glad you got it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Yes, TGIF. This week has felt exhausting!


Enjoy your weekend and rest up if you can! xxxx


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Yes, TGIF. This week has felt exhausting!


Hi Rebecca, hope the weekend is more relaxing for you. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A rainy day today back to sunshine for the weekend though. Mr. J has done his Holter monitor test, he didn't sleep well last night because of the foreign "thing" and is cranky this morning. I was going to unhook it for his comfort after talking to the hospital, but he will have none of that.
> So instead of me taking it back in, I will push him in his chair in the pouring rain from a parking lot a mile away. Fun, fun, fun! xoxoxox


Keep smiling kid!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your weekend and rest up if you can! xxxx


And what are you up to this weekend? In the garden? :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Keep smiling kid!! xxxx


If looks could kill. :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> And what are you up to this weekend? In the garden? :sm02: xoxo


Probably! The front garden has been a bit neglected while I've been concentrating on the back, so providing it doesn't rain, I have to go and dig up the couch grass that is coming up everywhere! I also want to get a couple of big pots ready to go on the sab base where the shed used to be,can't wait to see it finished!! What's your weather like dear? xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> A friend and mother of 5 boys surprised me when she was preparing cauliflower and broccoli. She peeled quite a bit of the stems. I had never seen that before. I realized how much I was wasting by only using the top of the heads.
> quote=London Girl]Come soup season, I throw very little away in the way of veggies, cauliflowers stalks and leaves make wonderful soup!!!


[/quote]

I always peel the stems and slice for my creamed soups, it gives an interesting texture and nice body. I put nutmeg in my cauliflower soup and cheese in the broccoli. Glad you are having so much creativity with your new pot... I'll talk about the other pot later! :sm08: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I always peel the stems and slice for my creamed soups, it gives an interesting texture and nice body. I put nutmeg in my cauliflower soup and cheese in the broccoli. Glad you are having so much creativity with your new pot... I'll talk about the other pot later! :sm08: xxx


Blue cheese in the broccoli, mmmmmmmm!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> A rainy day today back to sunshine for the weekend though. Mr. J has done his Holter monitor test, he didn't sleep well last night because of the foreign "thing" and is cranky this morning. I was going to unhook it for his comfort after talking to the hospital, but he will have none of that.
> So instead of me taking it back in, I will push him in his chair in the pouring rain from a parking lot a mile away. Fun, fun, fun! xoxoxox


Wish I could come and help you. Sending lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Probably! The front garden has been a bit neglected while I've been concentrating on the back, so providing it doesn't rain, I have to go and dig up the couch grass that is coming up everywhere! I also want to get a couple of big pots ready to go on the sab base where the shed used to be,can't wait to see it finished!! What's your weather like dear? xxxx


Cats and dogs, really don't feel like going out this morning. I treated myself to a new 40 gal fish tank for my clown loach. Want to get new fish but my water ph is off now that we've gone to municipal water and they need very careful settling in and need to be the right type of fish for the water... so taking it slow and cycling the new tank. I like to watch fish, very relaxing. Sending you a big hug. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Wish I could come and help you. Sending lots of love and hugs. xxx


But you are always with me! Miss your wonderful hugs though. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Well I must run, will come back and visit later in the day. Hugs to everyone. xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my DH and his brother are well on there way to California to pick Ben up and bring him home! I will let you know when they have him safely in the car.


Hoping you hear soon, it's horrible waiting


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> This is the first year we've been able to see the true beauty that this tree is becoming. We planted five new ones two years ago and all are doing well. We had one turn gold, three turn rust and this one.


I Love it. How beautiful. What kind is it? I don't know much about plants and trees


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> But you are always with me! Miss your wonderful hugs though. xoxoxo


Cyber ones at the moment but non the less very heartfelt. xxxxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dreary, wet and windy Wales. There's a severe weather warning for parts of Wales later in the day, hopefully it will miss us. Finished another 1898 hat last night just have to sew it up, think I will do an ordinary bobble hat with the rest of the yarn. Have a good Friday the weekend is nearly here. xx


Pictures please


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Yes, TGIF. This week has felt exhausting!


It's not surprising, first week back. Are you back to full staff now? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> A rainy day today back to sunshine for the weekend though. Mr. J has done his Holter monitor test, he didn't sleep well last night because of the foreign "thing" and is cranky this morning. I was going to unhook it for his comfort after talking to the hospital, but he will have none of that.
> So instead of me taking it back in, I will push him in his chair in the pouring rain from a parking lot a mile away. Fun, fun, fun! xoxoxox


Hope all went well with it, you do have some fun days out and chose your weather well. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm15:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> It's not surprising, first week back. Are you back to full staff now? xx


Monday, I hope


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've been out to lunch with Lynn today. We went to Saltburn and had a bacon and egg bun and a piece of lemon cheesecake, it was delish....

We did the charity (thrift) shops and I bought a regatta winter jacket, I shouldn't have but I did. I'll have to get rid of some coats. It's purple well...lilac to be exact.

I hope you've all had a good day and you are still in my thought Lisa. 

I'll catch up now


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry but I couldn't help smiling, auto correct has Stephen leaving roasts for Albert. xx


Haha I saw that then corrected it. Well you never know, Albert might fancy roasts ...


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> This is the first year we've been able to see the true beauty that this tree is becoming. We planted five new ones two years ago and all are doing well. We had one turn gold, three turn rust and this one.


I love this tree what kind is it?


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Cats and dogs, really don't feel like going out this morning. I treated myself to a new 40 gal fish tank for my clown loach. Want to get new fish but my water ph is off now that we've gone to municipal water and they need very careful settling in and need to be the right type of fish for the water... so taking it slow and cycling the new tank. I like to watch fish, very relaxing. Sending you a big hug. xoxox


Sending you a bigger one! My sister used to keep fish, years ago and I always loved going to her house and just gazing at them, as you say, so relaxing!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Stay safe, warm, and dry. Assuming you mean a rain storm?
> Do you put pom poms on your bobble hats? I cannot make a nice looking pom. Have any clues how to make an award winning pom pom?


Buy one ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have the house contract in hand. WooHoo, now to get through inspection and closing.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the house contract in hand. WooHoo, now to get through inspection and closing.


Nearly there love, your future is looking bright!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my DH and his brother are well on there way to California to pick Ben up and bring him home! I will let you know when they have him safely in the car.


OH Lisa I hope all goes well. I've thought of you all week. I hope u all get back to some normality. Love you xx


----------



## grandma susan

Kp is playing silly beggars on my iPad again. It's prob my iPad.


----------



## jinx

Lisa,sending caring thoughts and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Kp is playing silly beggars on my iPad again. It's prob my iPad.


Trish and I have been having issues with Paradise. Everything else on the computer works fine. So I assume it is Paradise that is messing up for some of us.


----------



## jinx

Such a relief. You are half way there.


RookieRetiree said:


> I have the house contract in hand. WooHoo, now to get through inspection and closing.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the house contract in hand. WooHoo, now to get through inspection and closing.


Great! Fingers crossed. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Haha I saw that then corrected it. Well you never know, Albert might fancy roasts ...


With your Yorkshire Pudding reputation he probably would. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the house contract in hand. WooHoo, now to get through inspection and closing.


Yippee, at least one of us are on the move. Fingers still crossed that all will go through smoothly. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Great! Fingers crossed. :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you. Hope it happens to you too.


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my DH and his brother are well on there way to California to pick Ben up and bring him home! I will let you know when they have him safely in the car.


So happy to hear that Lisa. Sending you Hugs xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. Hope it happens to you too.


Thank you! We can hope. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope all went well with it, you do have some fun days out and chose your weather well. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm15:


We did well Jacky, I removed the Holter monitor in the car so I could run it in myself. Then we went to the Pet Shop and Mr J really enjoyed looking at all the fish. Mr J even treated me to a new filter for the tank without being asked.. he's always been good to me this way and very supportive in things I like.... so I will name a fish after him! Turned out my water is better than I thought so I'm eventually going to fill a community tank of tropical fish.... cory's, miniature pleco's, tetra's and gourami's I'm thinking.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee, at least one of us are on the move. Fingers still crossed that all will go through smoothly. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Your turn will come Dorothy, just click your heals and repeat after me...there's no place like a new home. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been out to lunch with Lynn today. We went to Saltburn and had a bacon and egg bun and a piece of lemon cheesecake, it was delish....
> 
> We did the charity (thrift) shops and I bought a regatta winter jacket, I shouldn't have but I did. I'll have to get rid of some coats. It's purple well...lilac to be exact.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day and you are still in my thought Lisa.
> 
> I'll catch up now


Lilac clothing is very hard to find over here, I don't think people part with that colour. Warms my heart that you are back lunching with Lynne and a good lunch it was! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Your turn will come Dorothy, just click your heals and repeat after me...there's no place like a new home. xoxox


Do I have to wear red shoes as well? xx :sm23:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> with stilton cheese.


I could look it up, but isn't Stilton on of those stinky cheeses or am I thinking of something else. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Interesting. I would never have thought to add cucumbers or lettuce. In fact I threw the remaining lettuce in the trash. I will have to remember that I can throw it in the soup pot.


I throw everything but the kitchen sink in my soups... :sm02: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I'm sorry you had such a miserable day yesterday. That was very unfair of that person to single you out that way in a meeting instead of just asking you about it directly and more privately. I hope today is much better. Be safe as you travel. xxxooo


Mav, if we were closer to you, I'd start a posse of sister's and we'd go after those bossy bosses. No one messes with a sister! Just saying... :sm14: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Do I have to wear red shoes as well? xx :sm23:


Yes, my pretty! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Just wondering if you need to practice saying no. No, I cannot do that. No, I cannot help you. No, I do not have time. Lazy days do seem to lift morale.
> Good for you.


You are right... just say no. The more you say it the easier it gets. xxx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> What a difference a day makes!


Lovely tree, icky snow Jeanette! xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you to all you lovely ladies who reacted to my tirade about the doctor. I knew you would all understand. I had a long lie-in this morning, very long, and feel much happier. My own prescription! I am shelving a talk I was supposed to do tonight - someone else is doing it for me, and I'm having a relaxing day. That's my nod to walking away. The weekend is going to be much busier and I wish the phone would stay quiet.


Will you retire one day? xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am so sad. I have been avoiding doing this. I finally bit the bullet and turned on a light to see outdoors. We have about an inch of snow and more is falling. I usually enjoy the beauty of falling snow, especially the first snowfall of the year. Now I just see all the problems snow will cause us in the next few months.


I've been stocking up as I don't plan on going out in it...period. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Trish, glad your waters going to be ok and nice of Mr J to get you a few filter. My Dad used to have tropical fish and my SILhas some too.

It's been pouring with rain this evening and Bentley has been curled up on my lap.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I could look it up, but isn't Stilton on of those stinky cheeses or am I thinking of something else. xoxo


It's a blue vein strong cheese but not too stinky. X


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I would take the CBD oil if I someone would say this is the what you should take and how much to take. Doctor said it would be a good thing to try.
> However, doctors are not yet experienced enough to answer my main questions. Definitely do not want THC. It just went legal in our state in Tuesdays election.


We were told by our physician to start with the lowest CBD/THC compounded pills that are available and to titrate up gradually as your body adjusts. I can't tell you how that works as there were no legal dispensaries here when he shared this info so we didn't go looking for any. Some Dr's are gung-ho about the benefits and other's don't care to know. I guess it's up to the individual and how their metabolism works. At least the legal versions should be standardized one would hope, so you'd be taking the same thing all the time.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, glad your waters going to be ok and nice of Mr J to get you a few filter. My Dad used to have tropical fish and my SILhas some too.
> 
> It's been pouring with rain this evening and Bentley has been curled up on my lap.


Bently is a wonderful sound sleeper isn't he! xxxxoxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Bently is a wonderful sound sleeper isn't he! xxxxoxxxx


He is but when he wakes up he likes to let everyone know. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm going to have a go at nuno felting a scarf tomorrow.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> A friend and mother of 5 boys surprised me when she was preparing cauliflower and broccoli. She peeled quite a bit of the stems. I had never seen that before. I realized how much I was wasting by only using the top of the heads.
> quote=London Girl]Come soup season, I throw very little away in the way of veggies, cauliflowers stalks and leaves make wonderful soup!!!


[/quote]
If you grind the stems , you can make them into almost mashed potatoes. You can't really tell the difference actually it's very good.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> The doctor is a woman, and I was able to get to see her as no-one else likes her. I wonder why? She looked as if she was having a shitty day and not being able to help was the last straw. Last time I saw her she complimented me on my hand knitted cardi. Nobody is all bad! I can book up for 'Time to talk' but that's all they do.


She was very unprofessional. No matter the advice she had, the presentation of that advice was administered poorly.

To tell you a secret.. I don't have a home phone, just our individual cell phones. If i don't know the number , okay sometimes when i do know who it is. I turn the ringer to silent or set a timer and take time out when i need it. Plus everyone pretty much knows not to call me before noon... Unless it's an emergency, or Lisa lol.
And i don't commit to do stuff when i know..well I'm stressed out and depressed. Have been for years. But , we all have our own coping skills, you just have to find yours. Saying no is definitely a good start. You put so much pressure on yourself that you don't need the pressure of others too.

You know i love you, i want happiness for you so badly.
Xoxoxo????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> I'm going to have a go at nuno felting a scarf tomorrow.


can't wait to see it.


----------



## linkan

i made Lisa a bag, i messed up on one side.. I measured twice ...cut once..and was still wrong lol.
But it's my first perfect zipper !????xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Trish and I have been having issues with Paradise. Everything else on the computer works fine. So I assume it is Paradise that is messing up for some of us.


Still messing up for me, I can't log out without bringing up a whole new page. :sm16:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> i made Lisa a bag, i messed up on one side.. I measured twice ...cut once..and was still wrong lol.
> But it's my first perfect zipper !????xoxo


Lisa's new bag is just too cute! Who would have thought a knitting owl. xoxo


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Still messing up for me, I can't log out without bringing up a whole new page. :sm16:


Do you need to log out? I never log out so it isn't a problem


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> i made Lisa a bag, i messed up on one side.. I measured twice ...cut once..and was still wrong lol.
> But it's my first perfect zipper !????xoxo


Nice


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> We were told by our physician to start with the lowest CBD/THC compounded pills that are available and to titrate up gradually as your body adjusts. I can't tell you how that works as there were no legal dispensaries here when he shared this info so we didn't go looking for any. Some Dr's are gung-ho about the benefits and other's don't care to know. I guess it's up to the individual and how their metabolism works. At least the legal versions should be standardized one would hope, so you'd be taking the same thing all the time.


Standardization is the problem for me right now. It seems everyone is jumping on the band wagon and offering their version for sale. Even buying exactly the same thing from the same supplier does not guarantee you will get the same thing each time. Yes, start small and perhaps go up as needed. Then there is spray, pills, lotions, etc. I am thinking and hoping that soon a company I know and trust will offer it for sale.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> If you grind the stems , you can make them into almost mashed potatoes. You can't really tell the difference actually it's very good.


I found the stems were more tender than the heads and had great taste. I have eaten a lot of mashed cauliflower potatoes, but not the stems. An old old weight watchers suggestion.


----------



## jinx

Bright, cheerful, wonderful bag with a perfect zipper.


linkan said:


> i made Lisa a bag, i messed up on one side.. I measured twice ...cut once..and was still wrong lol.
> But it's my first perfect zipper !????xoxo


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Still messing up for me, I can't log out without bringing up a whole new page. :sm16:


Log out? I never do that. What keeps happening to me is I write a response and poof it disappears. I am learning to write two short messages instead of one longer one.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> i made Lisa a bag, i messed up on one side.. I measured twice ...cut once..and was still wrong lol.
> But it's my first perfect zipper !????xoxo


So cute and brilliant zip xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> i made Lisa a bag, i messed up on one side.. I measured twice ...cut once..and was still wrong lol.
> But it's my first perfect zipper !????xoxo


Gorgeous, love the owl. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Do you need to log out? I never log out so it isn't a problem


I never log out either, one less password to remember. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, at least it's not raining, yet.Not a lot happening again so I'll just have to do more knitting, I'm into hats at the moment. One ordinary bobble hat and two 1898 hats. The two 1898 hats used the same pattern, the big one was aran yarn on 5mm needles and the little one 4ply on 3.5 mm, just adjusted the height of the little one.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, at least it's not raining, yet.Not a lot happening again so I'll just have to do more knitting, I'm into hats at the moment. One ordinary bobble hat and two 1898 hats. The two 1898 hats used the same pattern, the big one was aran yarn on 5mm needles and the little one 4ply on 3.5 mm, just adjusted the height of the little one.


I like that patternx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I like that patternx


Poundstretches Magic Aran. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a beautiful sunny day with not a cloud in the sky. Last night it poured with rain. Going to have a lazy day today playing with some felt.

Happy Saturday to everyone xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a beautiful sunny day with not a cloud in the sky. Last night it poured with rain. Going to have a lazy day today playing with some felt.
> 
> Happy Saturday to everyone xxxx


It's pouring with rain here now. xx :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, at least it's not raining, yet.Not a lot happening again so I'll just have to do more knitting, I'm into hats at the moment. One ordinary bobble hat and two 1898 hats. The two 1898 hats used the same pattern, the big one was aran yarn on 5mm needles and the little one 4ply on 3.5 mm, just adjusted the height of the little one.


Very nice. Great choice of yarn. Many people would love to see the picture of the two 1898 hats. So many questions have been ask how to make the pattern smaller. Your picture and explanation is very useful.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a beautiful sunny day with not a cloud in the sky. Last night it poured with rain. Going to have a lazy day today playing with some felt.
> 
> Happy Saturday to everyone xxxx


Happy Saturday to you. Enjoy your sunshine. I am enjoying moonshine at the moment.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's pouring with rain here now. xx :sm25: :sm25:


Time to knit xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Saturday to you. Enjoy your sunshine. I am enjoying moonshine at the moment.


Are you getting moon tanned xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I could look it up, but isn't Stilton on of those stinky cheeses or am I thinking of something else. xoxo


Yes, it has a stronger pong than most but the trick is to eat it all very fast so you can't smell it!! Just kidding!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, glad your waters going to be ok and nice of Mr J to get you a few filter. My Dad used to have tropical fish and my SILhas some too.
> 
> It's been pouring with rain this evening and Bentley has been curled up on my lap.


Just for a change!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> i made Lisa a bag, i messed up on one side.. I measured twice ...cut once..and was still wrong lol.
> But it's my first perfect zipper !????xoxo


That's very cute and the zipper is indeed, perfect, good job!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, at least it's not raining, yet.Not a lot happening again so I'll just have to do more knitting, I'm into hats at the moment. One ordinary bobble hat and two 1898 hats. The two 1898 hats used the same pattern, the big one was aran yarn on 5mm needles and the little one 4ply on 3.5 mm, just adjusted the height of the little one.


Very nice!! I am on mindless scarves and blankets for the hospice at the moment!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Saturday to you. Enjoy your sunshine. I am enjoying moonshine at the moment.


Do you drink that neat or with a dash of soda?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a mild and dry London! I am going out shortly to deliver some sewing, post some parcels and try to find a nice present for my good friend's 50th birthday, I'm thinking something from Pandora might suit!! Catch you all later, stay well and happy!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Very nice!! I am on mindless scarves and blankets for the hospice at the moment!!! xxxx


These are pretty mindless as well just can't get inspired to do anything else. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> These are pretty mindless as well just can't get inspired to do anything else. xxxx


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Are you getting moon tanned xxx


No, and I am losing my suntan. ;^) I rearranged my office last week so my desk is in front of the window. Even though a lot of the benefits of the sun is lost through the glass it still gives me good feelings and warmth to see the sun. Of course, it plays havoc on the computer screen. Then again it is great when working on dark yarn. Pluses and minuses of the sun.


----------



## jinx

Morning. How did the pants fit that your shortened? A 50th birthday is the golden birthday. A golden pandora might just be the right thing.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a mild and dry London! I am going out shortly to deliver some sewing, post some parcels and try to find a nice present for my good friend's 50th birthday, I'm thinking something from Pandora might suit!! Catch you all later, stay well and happy!! xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Do you drink that neat or with a dash of soda?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Straight out the jug! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 
I thought if anyone would get my jest you would.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. How did the pants fit that your shortened? A 50th birthday is the golden birthday. A golden pandora might just be the right thing.


Don't know about the pants yet, handed them over this morning. I was hoping for an offer of payment but it didn't happen. I shall bring it up on Monday or maybe create an invoice!!
The gold bracelets were a bit out of my price range so I got a pretty silver one. I am on the bus on my way home now but I will post a picture of it when I get home! I also bought a new handbag(purse) and a brand new winter coat from a thrift shop! It's been a good morning! Xxxx

Home now! This is for Jayne, I have known her since she was 17 when we worked together in the post office. She has always been there for me when I've needed her, even though we don't see each other so much now!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Straight out the jug! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> I thought if anyone would get my jest you would.


We have the same sense of humour!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Don't know about the pants yet, handed them over this morning. I was hoping for an offer of payment but it didn't happen. I shall bring it up on Monday or maybe create an invoice!!
> The gold bracelets were a bit out of my price range so I got a pretty silver one. I am on the bus on my way home now but I will post a picture of it when I get home! I also bought a new handbag(purse) and a brand new winter coat from a thrift shop! It's been a good morning! Xxxx


I get excited and happy when I find treasures at thrift stores. Do your specialty (thrift) stores carry household appliances and furniture?


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Still messing up for me, I can't log out without bringing up a whole new page. :sm16:


Since i use my phone, i never log out.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Bright, cheerful, wonderful bag with a perfect zipper.


Thanks i was trying to put a smile on her face, how better than an owl knitting with green yarn.????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> So cute and brilliant zip xxxxx


Thanks i know i goofed the bottom serious bad but I'm ten kinds of proud of that zipper lol. ????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, at least it's not raining, yet.Not a lot happening again so I'll just have to do more knitting, I'm into hats at the moment. One ordinary bobble hat and two 1898 hats. The two 1898 hats used the same pattern, the big one was aran yarn on 5mm needles and the little one 4ply on 3.5 mm, just adjusted the height of the little one.


Those are so amazing, great work!


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Happy Saturday to you. Enjoy your sunshine. I am enjoying moonshine at the moment.


Don't enjoy it too much, it'll make you go blind.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Those are so amazing, great work!


Thanks, fairly mind-numbing stuff but like experimenting with different size yarn and needles on hats. They will always fit someone. xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That's very cute and the zipper is indeed, perfect, good job!! xxxx


Thank you, ???? it made me all kinds of happy. I've been watching lots of you tube videos on sewing and practicing. I've been chicken about finishing my quilts i have half done. I'm too much of a perfectionist. But for Lisa i get to practice and she still loves what i give her lol.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Do you drink that neat or with a dash of soda?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Hahaha ! We both thought of the same thing!????????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I get excited and happy when I find treasures at thrift stores. Do your specialty (thrift) stores carry household appliances and furniture?


Some of the bigger ones do. The one where I work just does clothes and bric-a-brac really although I am supposed to call it 'Houseware'! :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Don't know about the pants yet, handed them over this morning. I was hoping for an offer of payment but it didn't happen. I shall bring it up on Monday or maybe create an invoice!!
> The gold bracelets were a bit out of my price range so I got a pretty silver one. I am on the bus on my way home now but I will post a picture of it when I get home! I also bought a new handbag(purse) and a brand new winter coat from a thrift shop! It's been a good morning! Xxxx


How impolite not to offer payment.
Did you see Lisa's post about our dad's inseam being 17 inches. I told you it was comical. 
I'm trying to find a winter coat for Jen. She's 8 hours North with no winter clothing or a coat. So impulsive. . kids.. God love em.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I get excited and happy when I find treasures at thrift stores. Do your specialty (thrift) stores carry household appliances and furniture?


I do too, or yard sales !!!!! TREASURE !????????❄


----------



## linkan

we've got a light dusting of snow this morning but it's already stopped. 
Happy Saturday ladies. . 
Good thought out to MrG bringing their son home..safe journeys.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thanks i know i goofed the bottom serious bad but I'm ten kinds of proud of that zipper lol. ????


You are right to be proud, as I am proud of you, zips have a way of wriggling about when you are trying to anchor them down. The only way I get a good one is when I use the software on my embroidery machine, then I have very little to do with it!!!


----------



## linkan

We have a new thrift shop I've not been to yet but i want to. Bad thing is its just up the street a little ways, i just keep forgetting about it.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> How impolite not to offer payment.
> Did you see Lisa's post about our dad's inseam being 17 inches. I told you it was comical.
> I'm trying to find a winter coat for Jen. She's 8 hours North with no winter clothing or a coat. So impulsive. . kids.. God love em.


Will you have to mail it to her?That will be pricier than the coat!! Hope you find her something quickly, bless her!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We have a new thrift shop I've not been to yet but i want to. Bad thing is its just up the street a little ways, i just keep forgetting about it.


They might have a coat for Jen? xxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> You are right to be proud, as I am proud of you, zips have a way of wriggling about when you are trying to anchor them down. The only way I get a good one is when I use the software on my embroidery machine, then I have very little to do with it!!!


That's warms my ❤ heart.
I get intimidated and have to study and study. If i don't accomplish what i set out to try it just drives me nuts till i do.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> That's warms my ❤ heart.
> I get intimidated and have to study and study. If i don't accomplish what i set out to try it just drives me nuts till i do.


I'm like that, especially with complicated knitting patterns but then I think, go for it girl and even though I will be frogging left right and centre, I usually get a grip on it in the end!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Will you have to mail it to her?That will be pricier than the coat!! Hope you find her something quickly, bless her!!


I'm hoping to send a package with her dh's mother. She had to travel to New York soon and she's stopping in on them on the way back. There's a small change Jen is coming back with her for a visit but she has so many dr. Appts coming up She is afraid she won't make it back in time. Yes I'm going to look there and at goodwill.


----------



## linkan

If i don't find one i like for her I'll try Burlington. I love that store. Very reasonable prices.
Will try to throw in for some comfy sweat pants too. She said she already wants comfy on the belly clothes. I've got some jeans of hers I'm going to try to turn into maternity pants with the stretchy material..


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I'm like that, especially with complicated knitting patterns but then I think, go for it girl and even though I will be frogging left right and centre, I usually get a grip on it in the end!! xxxx


Exactly ! We shall not be defeated ! LOL???? 
I kind of think i like the challenge...
Of course by the time i achieve it , sometimes i get tired of it and say okay i got it..lol now that's enough of that! Hee hee.


----------



## linkan

Okay it's morning but dh is still snoring, i think I'll join him for awhile.

Xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> If i don't find one i like for her I'll try Burlington. I love that store. Very reasonable prices.
> Will try to throw in for some comfy sweat pants too. She said she already wants comfy on the belly clothes. I've got some jeans of hers I'm going to try to turn into maternity pants with the stretchy material..


You are a clever and brave lady, hope that all works out!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I do too, or yard sales !!!!! TREASURE !????????❄


I often hear they do not make um like they use to. I believe that to be true. If you need anything and can find an old one at a thrift store or rummage sale you probably have a better made item that was built to last.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Do you need to log out? I never log out so it isn't a problem


I don't ever log out either, so no problem here either. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, at least it's not raining, yet.Not a lot happening again so I'll just have to do more knitting, I'm into hats at the moment. One ordinary bobble hat and two 1898 hats. The two 1898 hats used the same pattern, the big one was aran yarn on 5mm needles and the little one 4ply on 3.5 mm, just adjusted the height of the little one.


They all look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Don't know about the pants yet, handed them over this morning. I was hoping for an offer of payment but it didn't happen. I shall bring it up on Monday or maybe create an invoice!!
> The gold bracelets were a bit out of my price range so I got a pretty silver one. I am on the bus on my way home now but I will post a picture of it when I get home! I also bought a new handbag(purse) and a brand new winter coat from a thrift shop! It's been a good morning! Xxxx
> 
> Home now! This is for Jayne, I have known her since she was 17 when we worked together in the post office. She has always been there for me when I've needed her, even though we don't see each other so much now!


That's a lovely bracelet and I'm sure she'll love it. Well done on your other purchases, too! 
:sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks i was trying to put a smile on her face, how better than an owl knitting with green yarn.????


It's a lovely bag for her. Well done. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, at least it's not raining, yet.Not a lot happening again so I'll just have to do more knitting, I'm into hats at the moment. One ordinary bobble hat and two 1898 hats. The two 1898 hats used the same pattern, the big one was aran yarn on 5mm needles and the little one 4ply on 3.5 mm, just adjusted the height of the little one.


That one is on my list to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Don't know about the pants yet, handed them over this morning. I was hoping for an offer of payment but it didn't happen. I shall bring it up on Monday or maybe create an invoice!!
> The gold bracelets were a bit out of my price range so I got a pretty silver one. I am on the bus on my way home now but I will post a picture of it when I get home! I also bought a new handbag(purse) and a brand new winter coat from a thrift shop! It's been a good morning! Xxxx
> 
> Home now! This is for Jayne, I have known her since she was 17 when we worked together in the post office. She has always been there for me when I've needed her, even though we don't see each other so much now!


That's very pretty.


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> We did well Jacky, I removed the Holter monitor in the car so I could run it in myself. Then we went to the Pet Shop and Mr J really enjoyed looking at all the fish. Mr J even treated me to a new filter for the tank without being asked.. he's always been good to me this way and very supportive in things I like.... so I will name a fish after him! Turned out my water is better than I thought so I'm eventually going to fill a community tank of tropical fish.... cory's, miniature pleco's, tetra's and gourami's I'm thinking.


That sounds awesome I know all of those fish from dad having tanks and yes they are mesmerizing, the Ripley's Aquarium in Gatlinburg has a tank that fun's the whole wall floor to ceiling with tropical fish I spend a lot of time watching this one tank particularly like you said so relaxing!


----------



## binkbrice

Dh picked DS up at 12:45a.m last night and they drove a little ways and then stopped to get a room and some sleep he said DS was well!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Dh picked DS up at 12:45a.m last night and they drove a little ways and then stopped to get a room and some sleep he said DS was well!


What a huge relief! I'm sure you're looking forward to having them both safely back home and sort it all out. Will take a lot of patience and love. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my DH and his brother are well on there way to California to pick Ben up and bring him home! I will let you know when they have him safely in the car.


Here's hoping everything settles down nicely.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I bought one not long before we moved and then regretted it, I nearly took it back but then the move overtook us. It's been stored under the stairs, maybe this weekend will be the right time for it's coming out party ????


You'll love it.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Blue cheese in the broccoli, mmmmmmmm!!! xxxx


My favourite.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been out to lunch with Lynn today. We went to Saltburn and had a bacon and egg bun and a piece of lemon cheesecake, it was delish....
> 
> We did the charity (thrift) shops and I bought a regatta winter jacket, I shouldn't have but I did. I'll have to get rid of some coats. It's purple well...lilac to be exact.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day and you are still in my thought Lisa.
> 
> I'll catch up now


That sounds like another perfect day.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Do I have to wear red shoes as well? xx :sm23:


I cannot imagine you in red shoes.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I could look it up, but isn't Stilton on of those stinky cheeses or am I thinking of something else. xoxo


Please. Blue cheese, not stinky cheese.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Will you retire one day? xoxox


maybe when I'm dead.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> i made Lisa a bag, i messed up on one side.. I measured twice ...cut once..and was still wrong lol.
> But it's my first perfect zipper !????xoxo


It's soooo cute!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> i made Lisa a bag, i messed up on one side.. I measured twice ...cut once..and was still wrong lol.
> But it's my first perfect zipper !????xoxo


That IS a perfect zipper. Nice little bag to cheer her up.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, at least it's not raining, yet.Not a lot happening again so I'll just have to do more knitting, I'm into hats at the moment. One ordinary bobble hat and two 1898 hats. The two 1898 hats used the same pattern, the big one was aran yarn on 5mm needles and the little one 4ply on 3.5 mm, just adjusted the height of the little one.


I like the patterning though it works better on stocking stitch.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Thanks i know i goofed the bottom serious bad but I'm ten kinds of proud of that zipper lol. ????


I trust that's ten out of ten.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Thanks i was trying to put a smile on her face, how better than an owl knitting with green yarn.????


And I love it a knitting owl with good taste in yarn!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Dh picked DS up at 12:45a.m last night and they drove a little ways and then stopped to get a room and some sleep he said DS was well!


Good that he stopped for some sleep. We don't want him trying to get home too fast. I'd bet that DS throws himself into your arms.


----------



## SaxonLady

It has been a lovely fine day here until now. Now it is pouring with rain. I hope it rains itself out before tomorrow's parades.

We did a small ceremony at three cemeteries today, each have war graves in them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Dh picked DS up at 12:45a.m last night and they drove a little ways and then stopped to get a room and some sleep he said DS was well!


So pleased things seem to be going well so far, Michael will be pleased to see him. When will they get home? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I cannot imagine you in red shoes.


To be honest, neither can I. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Dh picked DS up at 12:45a.m last night and they drove a little ways and then stopped to get a room and some sleep he said DS was well!


That's good, won't be long until you have them all back with you! xxxx


----------



## jinx

jinx said:


> Very nice. Great choice of yarn. Many people would love to see the picture of the two 1898 hats. So many questions have been ask how to make the pattern smaller. Your picture and explanation is very useful.


There are the hats I have been making this week. It seems I get stuck on a pattern and make several versions of it before I move on. When I finished the red,white, and blue one I did not like it. Mr. Wonderful and I decided I should have made the ribbing long. Flo was over this a.m. and fell in love with that hat. She asked if she could please have it. It looks wonderful on her. She is marching a a Veteran's Day parade today so the hat is perfect. It has occurred many times that I do not like my finished project and someone looks in my gift basket and just loves it.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> And I love it a knitting owl with good taste in yarn!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> There are the hats I have been making this week. It seems I get stuck on a pattern and make several versions of it before I move on. When I finished the red,white, and blue one I did not like it. Mr. Wonderful and I decided I should have made the ribbing long. Flo was over this a.m. and fell in love with that hat. She asked if she could please have it. It looks wonderful on her. She is marching a a Veteran's Day parade today so the hat is perfect. It has occurred many times that I do not like my finished project and someone looks in my gift basket and just loves it.


I love them all but particularly the white 'hearts' on the ribbing of Flo's hat!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> There are the hats I have been making this week. It seems I get stuck on a pattern and make several versions of it before I move on. When I finished the red,white, and blue one I did not like it. Mr. Wonderful and I decided I should have made the ribbing long. Flo was over this a.m. and fell in love with that hat. She asked if she could please have it. It looks wonderful on her. She is marching a a Veteran's Day parade today so the hat is perfect. It has occurred many times that I do not like my finished project and someone looks in my gift basket and just loves it.


They are all wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased things seem to be going well so far, Michael will be pleased to see him. When will they get home? xx


Late tomorrow or early Monday morning depends how many stops they make!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> There are the hats I have been making this week. It seems I get stuck on a pattern and make several versions of it before I move on. When I finished the red,white, and blue one I did not like it. Mr. Wonderful and I decided I should have made the ribbing long. Flo was over this a.m. and fell in love with that hat. She asked if she could please have it. It looks wonderful on her. She is marching a a Veteran's Day parade today so the hat is perfect. It has occurred many times that I do not like my finished project and someone looks in my gift basket and just loves it.


Nice hats I want to make some more hats!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I love them all but particularly the white 'hearts' on the ribbing of Flo's hat!!!


Thanks. They are suppose to represent star. Our flag has a field of blue with stars and the red and white stripes.


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> They are all wonderful! xxxooo


Thanks. I think I have that pattern out of my system now. Am I the only one that does that?


----------



## jinx

Thank you. I always used two circulars to make hats. Using the 16 inch needles hurt my hands. I decided to use the 16's and rest when I started to ache. I quickly got use to the short cables and am very pleased with how quickly I can finish a hat. Not that knitting is a race, but I am always anxious to have the project finished.
quote=binkbrice]Nice hats I want to make some more hats![/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> There are the hats I have been making this week. It seems I get stuck on a pattern and make several versions of it before I move on. When I finished the red,white, and blue one I did not like it. Mr. Wonderful and I decided I should have made the ribbing long. Flo was over this a.m. and fell in love with that hat. She asked if she could please have it. It looks wonderful on her. She is marching a a Veteran's Day parade today so the hat is perfect. It has occurred many times that I do not like my finished project and someone looks in my gift basket and just loves it.


Lovely hats xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> There are the hats I have been making this week. It seems I get stuck on a pattern and make several versions of it before I move on. When I finished the red,white, and blue one I did not like it. Mr. Wonderful and I decided I should have made the ribbing long. Flo was over this a.m. and fell in love with that hat. She asked if she could please have it. It looks wonderful on her. She is marching a a Veteran's Day parade today so the hat is perfect. It has occurred many times that I do not like my finished project and someone looks in my gift basket and just loves it.


Wow, busy, busy. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Dh picked DS up at 12:45a.m last night and they drove a little ways and then stopped to get a room and some sleep he said DS was well!


Glad to hear that. Safe travels to them xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Been making some felt chords today using up some rather matted tops but they turned out well. 

It has been pouring with rain all afternoon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Thanks. I think I have that pattern out of my system now. Am I the only one that does that?


No, I'm into hats at the moment, might find a different pattern tomorrow. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> There are the hats I have been making this week. It seems I get stuck on a pattern and make several versions of it before I move on. When I finished the red,white, and blue one I did not like it. Mr. Wonderful and I decided I should have made the ribbing long. Flo was over this a.m. and fell in love with that hat. She asked if she could please have it. It looks wonderful on her. She is marching a a Veteran's Day parade today so the hat is perfect. It has occurred many times that I do not like my finished project and someone looks in my gift basket and just loves it.


Your work is lovely Jinx, it that the new jag stitch that you were talking about earlier? xxx


----------



## Islander

I just had a long Skype from Angela and her fiancee of a couple of years. He's a very nice man and I look forward to meeting him in person soon. She sends a big Hi to the "cabin gals"! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> No, I'm into hats at the moment, might find a different pattern tomorrow. xx


Those hats have to be the nicest 1898's I've seen yet. xoxox


----------



## Islander

The herd this morning from my porch.. 15 of them, one is hiding.... find Waldo!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Those hats have to be the nicest 1898's I've seen yet. xoxox


Thank you Trish. xx


----------



## jinx

I am glad he is coming back. Hoping he learned a lot and will be happy to be back home.


binkbrice said:


> Dh picked DS up at 12:45a.m last night and they drove a little ways and then stopped to get a room and some sleep he said DS was well!


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely hats xx


Thanks. Flo just text. She wanted to know if she could take orders for the hat. I told her to sell hers, but she would not do that.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, busy, busy. xx :sm24: :sm24:


More like dizzy dizzy. All those stripes.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Your work is lovely Jinx, it that the new jag stitch that you were talking about earlier? xxx


Thanks. Yes they are the jogless stripes. I find it interesting that I cannot find a jog.


----------



## jinx

That boggles my mind that you can look out your window and see that beautiful scene. Thanks for sharing it with us.


Islander said:


> The herd this morning from my porch.. 15 of them, one is hiding.... find Waldo!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. I wasn't bothered on coming today but they talked me into it. I'm easily persuaded. 

I went into Karen's this morning. She texted me to say she was on her own and did I fancy a chat. Well, I didn't, but I said yes. I feel so sad for her. Anyway I was pleased I'd gone in to see her, she puts all my negative feelings into perspective. They are going to center parks next week. 

Stephen and I had a good chat just the two of us today. I enjoyed it. He'd been poorly at work and they thought he was having a heart attack. He put up with it for two days then eventually they took home to hospital. They checked his heart lungs liver and kidneys but he seems to be ok. They want him to go and see his doctor if it happens again. Sue an me say he should go to the hospital if it happens again. One in the family is enough. 

Lisa, im still thinking of you and hope all plans are going to plan.

I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

Oooooooooo kp is acting up again tonight . I'm so sick of it. I'll stay on if I can but my patience is running low.


----------



## grandma susan

Ssssooooooooooosssssss it's done it again


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> More like dizzy dizzy. All those stripes.


Yes I noticed that, not sure I could cope with that, I remember DH had a stripy shirt which I could never iron as it gave me a migraine, it got fatally ripped. xx :sm15: :sm15: :sm12:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I just had a long Skype from Angela and her fiancee of a couple of years. He's a very nice man and I look forward to meeting him in person soon. She sends a big Hi to the "cabin gals"! xoxox


And a big hi and a hug back to her! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I just had a long Skype from Angela and her fiancee of a couple of years. He's a very nice man and I look forward to meeting him in person soon. She sends a big Hi to the "cabin gals"! xoxox


And a big big HI back to Angela xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thanks. Flo just text. She wanted to know if she could take orders for the hat. I told her to sell hers, but she would not do that.


Sounds as if you are going into business????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds as if you are going into business????????


I think jinx and I better go into business together selling hats. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

https://www.arborday.org/trees/treeguide/TreeDetail.cfm?ItemID=1205

This is the name of the little tree. We will be planting one or two in TN.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I think jinx and I better go into business together selling hats. xx


Brilliant idea xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.arborday.org/trees/treeguide/TreeDetail.cfm?ItemID=1205
> 
> This is the name of the little tree. We will be planting one or two in TN.


Sounds like the one my neighbour has in her front garden. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.arborday.org/trees/treeguide/TreeDetail.cfm?ItemID=1205
> 
> This is the name of the little tree. We will be planting one or two in TN.


It's a beautiful tree! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> You are a clever and brave lady, hope that all works out!! xxxx


i saw a video of it once or twice. I'll be sure to have it playing so i do it right lol


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> And a big big HI back to Angela xxxx


I'm gonna say hi and just pretend it was to me LOL .. ????
Hello to her from across the pond.


----------



## linkan

I love making hats..but i retire patterns after i make oh so many too. Or i try to , some will not be retired. Everyone always asks for a cupcake hat.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. I wasn't bothered on coming today but they talked me into it. I'm easily persuaded.
> 
> I went into Karen's this morning. She texted me to say she was on her own and did I fancy a chat. Well, I didn't, but I said yes. I feel so sad for her. Anyway I was pleased I'd gone in to see her, she puts all my negative feelings into perspective. They are going to center parks next week.
> 
> Stephen and I had a good chat just the two of us today. I enjoyed it. He'd been poorly at work and they thought he was having a heart attack. He put up with it for two days then eventually they took home to hospital. They checked his heart lungs liver and kidneys but he seems to be ok. They want him to go and see his doctor if it happens again. Sue an me say he should go to the hospital if it happens again. One in the family is enough.
> 
> Lisa, im still thinking of you and hope all plans are going to plan.
> 
> I'll catch up now.


They were still in New Mexico when I talked to them last but all is well I guess not really talked to DH much yet!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. I wasn't bothered on coming today but they talked me into it. I'm easily persuaded.
> 
> I went into Karen's this morning. She texted me to say she was on her own and did I fancy a chat. Well, I didn't, but I said yes. I feel so sad for her. Anyway I was pleased I'd gone in to see her, she puts all my negative feelings into perspective. They are going to center parks next week.
> 
> Stephen and I had a good chat just the two of us today. I enjoyed it. He'd been poorly at work and they thought he was having a heart attack. He put up with it for two days then eventually they took home to hospital. They checked his heart lungs liver and kidneys but he seems to be ok. They want him to go and see his doctor if it happens again. Sue an me say he should go to the hospital if it happens again. One in the family is enough.
> 
> Lisa, im still thinking of you and hope all plans are going to plan.
> 
> I'll catch up now.


That young man should surely know that waiting is not good. 
Tell him his American auntie Angela is going to give him a right rough paddle if he worries his mum like that again. He should get in to see a cardiologist now, with the family history...they can run more tests and make sure it's not just his gallbladder or something else going wrong. I've heard the gallbladder can feel like a heart attack.

Sending my love to all of you. ????xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I'm gonna say hi and just pretend it was to me LOL .. ????
> Hello to her from across the pond.


Always plenty of hugs for you xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> That young man should surely know that waiting is not good.
> Tell him his American auntie Angela is going to give him a right rough paddle if he worries his mum like that again. He should get in to see a cardiologist now, with the family history...they can run more tests and make sure it's not just his gallbladder or something else going wrong. I've heard the gallbladder can feel like a heart attack.
> 
> Sending my love to all of you. ????xoxo


From personal experience, it definitely does. I, too, think it would be good if they ran more tests. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I'm gonna say hi and just pretend it was to me LOL .. ????
> Hello to her from across the pond.


I think you both are lovely and will pass on your hello! xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> That boggles my mind that you can look out your window and see that beautiful scene. Thanks for sharing it with us.


They are sort of like lawn flamingo's to us. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly colder but at the moment dry Wales, can even see some blue sky. Dinner's all ready, sausage casserole today with enough for tomorrow. DH is coughing and spluttering, looks as though he might be starting a cold, God help me, I'm for the spare bedroom if he is I could be in for a miserable few days. Must go and delve in my hat patterns in a minute to see what else inspires me, have a good and restful day. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> And a big big HI back to Angela xxxx


....and from me!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.arborday.org/trees/treeguide/TreeDetail.cfm?ItemID=1205
> 
> This is the name of the little tree. We will be planting one or two in TN.


I thought it was probably an Acer, perfectly named though!! Sadly, I haven't the room for even a tiny tree but there are lots along the road outside that I enjoy looking at!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm gonna say hi and just pretend it was to me LOL .. ????
> Hello to her from across the pond.


How lucky are we to know two Angelas? The other one is somewhere in Canada!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I thought it was probably an Acer, perfectly named though!! Sadly, I haven't the room for even a tiny tree but there are lots along the road outside that I enjoy looking at!!


I've been collecting their leaves and pressing them. There are some amazing colours. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The sky is clear blue

Remembering those who gave their lives for peace and freedom. Especially family members.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> How lucky are we to know two Angelas? The other one is somewhere in Canada!! xxxxxx


I know another 3 in Camberley


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The sky is clear blue.

Rememberng all those who gave their lives for peace and freedom. Especially family members. 

A peaceful Sunday to everyone. X


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> They were still in New Mexico when I talked to them last but all is well I guess not really talked to DH much yet!


Just glancing at the map of their route, so many songs spring to mind:The King of Rock & Roll by Prefab Sprout (Albuquerque), Is this the way to Amarillo, 24 Hours from Tulsa, Meet me in St. Louis and Indiana wants me, by R. Dean Taylor!! Would be nice to think they are all singing along as they pass the signs for these places!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> They are sort of like lawn flamingo's to us. ???? xoxoxo


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I love that!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly colder but at the moment dry Wales, can even see some blue sky. Dinner's all ready, sausage casserole today with enough for tomorrow. DH is coughing and spluttering, looks as though he might be starting a cold, God help me, I'm for the spare bedroom if he is I could be in for a miserable few days. Must go and delve in my hat patterns in a minute to see what else inspires me, have a good and restful day. xx


Have you ever done one of those spiral hats, I keep meaning to try one. Dose up on the echinacea dear and get gargling!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I've been collecting their leaves and pressing them. There are some amazing colours. X


A lot of them don't even look 'natural' do they? I loved your display of leaves from the other day, beautiful assortment of gorgeous colours!! I'd have framed them exactly as they were!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The sky is clear blue
> 
> Remembering those who gave their lives for peace and freedom. Especially family members.


Yes indeed, a very special day. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I know another 3 in Camberley


I have a neice and a co-worker at the shop!!!


----------



## London Girl

It was raining so hard early this morning, it woke me up! However, now it is sunny blue skies again! Planning on smashing up the last of the shed - but not until well after 11 o'clock! The rest of the day is my own so I guess it's odd job time again!! Have a good one, whatever you are doing. Janet, I've no doubt you are on parade in Worthing today, hope you stay dry and that you also have a blue sky! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Have you ever done one of those spiral hats, I keep meaning to try one. Dose up on the echinacea dear and get gargling!! xxxxx


Yes I've done a couple of them, not too keen on them and it takes some working out as to how to sew them up. I prefer to do them in one colour, and actually got a second at our local show. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've done a couple of them, not too keen on them and it takes some working out as to how to sew them up. I prefer to do them in one colour, and actually got a second at our local show. xxxx :sm16:


Oh nice one, well done! I sort of assumed they'd always be knitted in the round!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've done a couple of them, not too keen on them and it takes some working out as to how to sew them up. I prefer to do them in one colour, and actually got a second at our local show. xxxx :sm16:


Beautiful. It looks like Mr Whippy ice cream xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful. It looks like Mr Whippy ice cream xx


Strawberry flavoured? xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Just watched the service of Remembrance from the Cenotaph in London, very moving and beautiful service.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Strawberry flavoured? xx :sm23:


Exactly xx Hope you don't get DHs cold.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful. It looks like Mr Whippy ice cream xx


Strawberry flavour, yum!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Strawberry flavoured? xx :sm23:


Darn, I did it again! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Exactly xx Hope you don't get DHs cold.


Definitely going to try hard not to but he's so generous when it comes to giving colds away. He's gone for a walk up the forestry track at the moment so have had a splutter-free morning so far. He will probably spend the afternoon dozing, it sure is going to be an exciting Sunday. xx :sm14:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Darn, I did it again! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Naturally, did he actually ever do any other flavour apart from vanilla, we weren't allowed to have ice-creams from vans. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Don't know what this one is Jacky but it looks interesting!! It was on today's digest so if they name the pattern later, I send it to you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Naturally, did he actually ever do any other flavour apart from vanilla, we weren't allowed to have ice-creams from vans. xxxx :sm16:


I don't think so. I wasn't allowed them as a kid but I've eaten plenty since then!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely going to try hard not to but he's so generous when it comes to giving colds away. He's gone for a walk up the forestry track at the moment so have had a splutter-free morning so far. He will probably spend the afternoon dozing, it sure is going to be an exciting Sunday. xx :sm14:


Excitement is over-rated!! We have just spent an 'exciting' half hour breaking up wood in the garden, not fun. We have stupidly left to last the toughest bits and they take some breaking/sawing. Having a bit of a rest but will go out again shortly, phew!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Don't know what this one is Jacky but it looks interesting!! It was on today's digest so if they name the pattern later, I send it to you!! xxxx


Strange but interesting, didn't notice it of the digest but would like to see the pattern, is it a hat with a hole in the top? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Excitement is over-rated!! We have just spent an 'exciting' half hour breaking up wood in the garden, not fun. We have stupidly left to last the toughest bits and they take some breaking/sawing. Having a bit of a rest but will go out again shortly, phew!!! xxxx


Sounds too much like log-splitting to me. Don't over do it. xxxx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I love making hats..but i retire patterns after i make oh so many too. Or i try to , some will not be retired. Everyone always asks for a cupcake hat.


The cupcake hat is indeed a favorite of many people. Have you made the ice cream cone hat?


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> They are sort of like lawn flamingo's to us. ???? xoxoxo


Thanks for my first laugh of the day. No comparison between the beauty of nature to plastic ugly lawn decorations.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly colder but at the moment dry Wales, can even see some blue sky. Dinner's all ready, sausage casserole today with enough for tomorrow. DH is coughing and spluttering, looks as though he might be starting a cold, God help me, I'm for the spare bedroom if he is I could be in for a miserable few days. Must go and delve in my hat patterns in a minute to see what else inspires me, have a good and restful day. xx


Morning. Nice you have blue skies. Hope there is no illness in your house. I am making a helix hat right now. I believe it will be frogged as it does not look like I had pictured it. We will see.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> The cupcake hat is indeed a favorite of many people. Have you made the ice cream cone hat?


??? xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The sky is clear blue
> 
> Remembering those who gave their lives for peace and freedom. Especially family members.


Sunny Sunday to you. I am remembering those who served also. Also proud of those those that are serving now, especially my two grandsons.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I have a neice and a co-worker at the shop!!!


My daughters name is Angel. However her middle name starts with A. For all her life her middle initial has caused problems as the powers that be insist on adding the A to the end of her first name. On important papers it is a real struggle to get the name correct. Who knew when we named her it would be a problem.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've done a couple of them, not too keen on them and it takes some working out as to how to sew them up. I prefer to do them in one colour, and actually got a second at our local show. xxxx :sm16:


Very nice hat. Perfect way to finish it off. I like that pattern but have not made it as I also do not relish the finishing off.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Don't know what this one is Jacky but it looks interesting!! It was on today's digest so if they name the pattern later, I send it to you!! xxxx






 I think it is crocheted.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Strange but interesting, didn't notice it of the digest but would like to see the pattern, is it a hat with a hole in the top? xxxx


Looks like it, a messy bun hat? xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> ??? xx


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupcake-hat-38


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmbM1Oq6160 I think it is crocheted.


Yep, you're right jinx, no t for me then, thanks!!! x


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sunny Sunday to you. I am remembering those who served also. Also proud of those those that are serving now, especially my two grandsons.


May they stay safe and well and be spared trauma! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupcake-hat-38


Very cute and good enough to eat -almost!!!


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> ??? xx


This is the pattern to what I call the ice cream cone hat.

http://neeleysknits.blogspot.com/2013/11/very-vanilla-cupcake-hat-pattern.html


----------



## London Girl

Well, this is still a WIP but we now have al the wood broken up and ready to take to the dump on Tuesday. LOts more to do but have stopped for today as it is surprisingly hard work, DH did really well and was pleased with himself that he could still do the tough stuff! There will be a lot of tidying up for me to do down there once the wood has gone but I plan to put some pots down there, with some climbers to go up the fence!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> This is the pattern to what I call the ice cream cone hat.
> 
> http://neeleysknits.blogspot.com/2013/11/very-vanilla-cupcake-hat-pattern.html


Adorable!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmbM1Oq6160 I think it is crocheted.


Looks like crocodile stitch and yes crochet x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, this is still a WIP but we now have al the wood broken up and ready to take to the dump on Tuesday. LOts more to do but have stopped for today as it is surprisingly hard work, DH did really well and was pleased with himself that he could still do the tough stuff! There will be a lot of tidying up for me to do down there once the wood has gone but I plan to put some pots down there, with some climbers to go up the fence!


Looking good.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just heRx that DS was asked to carry the French flag at his communes Armistice parade. Quite an honour. I am very proud of him.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Well, this is still a WIP but we now have al the wood broken up and ready to take to the dump on Tuesday. LOts more to do but have stopped for today as it is surprisingly hard work, DH did really well and was pleased with himself that he could still do the tough stuff! There will be a lot of tidying up for me to do down there once the wood has gone but I plan to put some pots down there, with some climbers to go up the fence!


It looks great.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Just heRx that DS was asked to carry the French flag at his communes Armistice parade. Quite an honour. I am very proud of him.


Great honor.


----------



## jinx

Wow does that open up your yard. And a very nice neat yard it is.


London Girl said:


> Well, this is still a WIP but we now have al the wood broken up and ready to take to the dump on Tuesday. LOts more to do but have stopped for today as it is surprisingly hard work, DH did really well and was pleased with himself that he could still do the tough stuff! There will be a lot of tidying up for me to do down there once the wood has gone but I plan to put some pots down there, with some climbers to go up the fence!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just heRx that DS was asked to carry the French flag at his communes Armistice parade. Quite an honour. I am very proud of him.


Of course you are proud of him!!!


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Just heRx that DS was asked to carry the French flag at his communes Armistice parade. Quite an honour. I am very proud of him.


Good reason to be proud.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wow does that open up your yard. And a very nice neat yard it is.


Thanks jinx, I have put a lot of work into it over the last few weeks! Mind you, the fake grass always makes it look neat, best investment we ever made!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupcake-hat-38


Not quite what my imagination saw. I imagined a pointy cone and could quite make that into a hat. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, this is still a WIP but we now have al the wood broken up and ready to take to the dump on Tuesday. LOts more to do but have stopped for today as it is surprisingly hard work, DH did really well and was pleased with himself that he could still do the tough stuff! There will be a lot of tidying up for me to do down there once the wood has gone but I plan to put some pots down there, with some climbers to go up the fence!


Amazing how much bigger it looks. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Amazing how much bigger it looks. xxxx :sm24:


It does and I can't wait to get it finished - but not today, enough already!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, this is still a WIP but we now have al the wood broken up and ready to take to the dump on Tuesday. LOts more to do but have stopped for today as it is surprisingly hard work, DH did really well and was pleased with himself that he could still do the tough stuff! There will be a lot of tidying up for me to do down there once the wood has gone but I plan to put some pots down there, with some climbers to go up the fence!


Well done! Lots of work to get this project done (and so glad you weren't the only one doing it). It's going to look lovely when you get it finished the way you plan. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just heRx that DS was asked to carry the French flag at his communes Armistice parade. Quite an honour. I am very proud of him.


That is an honor for him. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! Lots of work to get this project done (and so glad you weren't the only one doing it). It's going to look lovely when you get it finished the way you plan. xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a message from Chris. She has had a really rough week and apologizes not being on here. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a message from Chris. She has had a really rough week and apologizes not being on here. Hope she feels better soon.


Thanks for passing that on, if you read this Chris, I also hope you will be feeling better very soon! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Just glancing at the map of their route, so many songs spring to mind:The King of Rock & Roll by Prefab Sprout (Albuquerque), Is this the way to Amarillo, 24 Hours from Tulsa, Meet me in St. Louis and Indiana wants me, by R. Dean Taylor!! Would be nice to think they are all singing along as they pass the signs for these places!! xxxx


It would be funny if they did I personally have only heard Meet me in St. Louis! They are in Oklahoma now!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've done a couple of them, not too keen on them and it takes some working out as to how to sew them up. I prefer to do them in one colour, and actually got a second at our local show. xxxx :sm16:


Very nice, I would like the third one interesting pattern.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh nice one, well done! I sort of assumed they'd always be knitted in the round!xxxx


Since I don't like to sew I would definitely do them in the round!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks for passing that on, if you read this Chris, I also hope you will be feeling better very soon! xxxx


And from me too. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Very nice, I would like the third one interesting pattern.


I've just started another one of those, it's Bernat Aran Hat, free on Ravelry. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm hoping that kp works better than yesterday. 

Saxy you will have been busy today. I watched it this morning on tv. I was appalled at Jeremy Corbin in purple coat. He looked scruffy. He looked like he was ready to work on the building site. Scruffy. That's my rant tonight.

I came home from Stephens and called at Alberts then went to b and m for some bird food. Came home had a cup a with marg. I've got cholic today. It's a bit not nice as they say. 

Lisa I've not read anything yet so I'm hoping all is well for you all. I'll catch up now. 

I fancy that new program on bbc1 at 8.30 tonight. David Attenborough called dynasties. It's supposed to be his most dangerous documentary yet. All have a good night.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've done a couple of them, not too keen on them and it takes some working out as to how to sew them up. I prefer to do them in one colour, and actually got a second at our local show. xxxx :sm16:


Lovely knitting Jackie. Well done


----------



## grandma susan

I've caught up now and kp has behaved. S and b tomorrow. I might not go if this cholic gets worse. 

Chris you take care love, sending you love.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Lovely knitting Jackie. Well done


Thank you. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It would be funny if they did I personally have only heard Meet me in St. Louis! They are in Oklahoma now!


Haha, now I feel old!! Anyone else remember any of those songs? xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm hoping that kp works better than yesterday.
> 
> Saxy you will have been busy today. I watched it this morning on tv. I was appalled at Jeremy Corbin in purple coat. He looked scruffy. He looked like he was ready to work on the building site. Scruffy. That's my rant tonight.
> 
> I came home from Stephens and called at Alberts then went to b and m for some bird food. Came home had a cup a with marg. I've got cholic today. It's a bit not nice as they say.
> 
> Lisa I've not read anything yet so I'm hoping all is well for you all. I'll catch up now.
> 
> I fancy that new program on bbc1 at 8.30 tonight. David Attenborough called dynasties. It's supposed to be his most dangerous documentary yet. All have a good night.


Hope your tum is better by the time you read this love!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Oklahoma,
Brand new state, Brand new state, gonna treat you great! 
Gonna give you barley, carrots and pertaters, 
Pasture fer the cattle, Spinach and Termayters! 
Flowers on the prairie where the June bugs zoom,


binkbrice said:


> It would be funny if they did I personally have only heard Meet me in St. Louis! They are in Oklahoma now!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Haha, now I feel old!! Anyone else remember any of those songs? xxxxx


Yes, I remember. Now my mind is a blur with "Meet me in St Louie, Louie....Meet me at the fair...."


----------



## jinx

Hope you are well to go to S and B. Remember you won big last week.


grandma susan said:


> I've caught up now and kp has behaved. S and b tomorrow. I might not go if this cholic gets worse.
> 
> Chris you take care love, sending you love.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I've just started another one of those, it's Bernat Aran Hat, free on Ravelry. xx


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-hat


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Haha, now I feel old!! Anyone else remember any of those songs? xxxxx


Some of them. xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Had a message from Chris. She has had a really rough week and apologizes not being on here. Hope she feels better soon.


Chris, I hope this week is better for you than last week. We miss you when you are not here.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oklahoma,
> Brand new state, Brand new state, gonna treat you great!
> Gonna give you barley, carrots and pertaters,
> Pasture fer the cattle, Spinach and Termayters!
> Flowers on the prairie where the June bugs zoom,


Oh no, not the June bugs!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes, I remember. Now my mind is a blur with "Meet me in St Louie, Louie....Meet me at the fair...."


Oops, earworm alert!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a message from Chris. She has had a really rough week and apologizes not being on here. Hope she feels better soon.


Thanks for the update on her. :sm24: I've been thinking about her a lot over the last couple of weeks. Sending many warm, comforting and healing hugs to her and much love, too! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It would be funny if they did I personally have only heard Meet me in St. Louis! They are in Oklahoma now!


Good progress! Soon he'll be giving you a huge hug!!! And hopefully a lot of apologies! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I've caught up now and kp has behaved. S and b tomorrow. I might not go if this cholic gets worse.
> 
> Chris you take care love, sending you love.


Sending you many healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Haha, now I feel old!! Anyone else remember any of those songs? xxxxx


I do!!! Remember that she's just a young thing! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> This is the pattern to what I call the ice cream cone hat.
> 
> http://neeleysknits.blogspot.com/2013/11/very-vanilla-cupcake-hat-pattern.html


Nope I've not made this one but it's very similar isn't it? I like it.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Well, this is still a WIP but we now have al the wood broken up and ready to take to the dump on Tuesday. LOts more to do but have stopped for today as it is surprisingly hard work, DH did really well and was pleased with himself that he could still do the tough stuff! There will be a lot of tidying up for me to do down there once the wood has gone but I plan to put some pots down there, with some climbers to go up the fence!


Looks great!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Good progress! Soon he'll be giving you a huge hug!!! And hopefully a lot of apologies! xxxooo


To good if you ask me they are 200 miles from St. Louis I just talked to him! :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> To good if you ask me they are 200 miles from St. Louis I just talked to him! :sm16:


Glad you were able to talk to him. Won't be long before they are home xx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> To good if you ask me they are 200 miles from St. Louis I just talked to him! :sm16:


Wow! They just want to be home! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that the injection helps. A couple of people at work got the injection and it helped them.


My aunt and a fellow I know both had physical therapy and good results. Hope you do too.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> They're talking about doing away with the time switching here. The province of Saskatchewan has never done the time switching and it has never affected them.
> I just wish they would stay on summer saving time instead of the standard time. I like more light hours at night.


Me too. It's so gloomy in the evening around 5 and that's not helping my spirits.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Lol. Isn't that the truth, a toilet is needed in vehicles. We use to leave our truck camper on the truck whether we were traveling or not. When you drive with children one or the other always has to go. To be truthful, in our case, it was the mother that needed to use it most often.


I keep a light mystery paperback and when I have to wait I read. I think tea would be nice too.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Two colour brioche in the round is easier than back and forth.
> I'm following this pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brioche-watch-cap-2


Looks warm and comfy.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> I got here when I remembered we were swapping but will keep checking back in case we've lost anyone. xx


I appreciate the help. It's scary when I can't find you all.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Photos..


You all look perky and happy. Your smiles cheered me up.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> That's great that your new doctor recognized you and greeted you by name. A good feeling for how things will hopefully go in the future. xxxooo


I'd think she's a keeper. One of my friends got a new doctor because the old one didn't remember anything about her condition til she reminded him.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp and windy Wales, wonder what the new week will bring, have a good one whatever. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Had a surprise visitor last night. GS1. He was over for the week end with his mum, sister and stepdad (he's a farmer). They had come to visit a farm in the next village as his stepdad was looking to buy some more Aberdeen Angus to improve his stock. It was a very short visit but great to see them and GS1 is now even taller than Mr P.

I had a play with some felt yesterday and made another sort of bowl. Enjoyed trying new ideas.

Chaos here this morning, more rag rugging. Then later we are on the school run and taking LM to ballet practice for her exam.

Catch you later and happy MONDAY xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Fingerless mitts for DD and latest felt pot


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Fingerless mitts for DD and latest felt pot


Love the gloves, the pot is good, are they getting bigger? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the gloves, the pot is good, are they getting bigger? xx


This one is slightly bigger but I may shrink it some more x

Ps also gping to add embroidery x


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Me too. It's so gloomy in the evening around 5 and that's not helping my spirits.


I agree. I think daylight savings time would be more useful in the winter than in the summer.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope this week brings you sunshine and roses. Or whatever would bring pleasure into your life.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and windy Wales, wonder what the new week will bring, have a good one whatever. xx


----------



## jinx

Those pop in visits are so nice. I love when my grandsons pop in. They live close enough they can drive over and pop in whenever they want. 
Nice they pop in especially when they know grandpa will have a honey do list for them.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Had a surprise visitor last night. GS1. He was over for the week end with his mum, sister and stepdad (he's a farmer). They had come to visit a farm in the next village as his stepdad was looking to buy some more Aberdeen Angus to improve his stock. It was a very short visit but great to see them and GS1 is now even taller than Mr P.
> Happy Monday morning to you.
> I had a play with some felt yesterday and made another sort of bowl. Enjoyed trying new ideas.
> 
> Chaos here this morning, more rag rugging. Then later we are on the school run and taking LM to ballet practice for her exam.
> 
> Catch you later and happy MONDAY xxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Fingerless mitts for DD and latest felt pot


Nice mitts. The pot has charm.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I just had a long Skype from Angela and her fiancee of a couple of years. He's a very nice man and I look forward to meeting him in person soon. She sends a big Hi to the "cabin gals"! xoxox


something to look forward to.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> The herd this morning from my porch.. 15 of them, one is hiding.... find Waldo!


what a wonderful sight to have from your front porch.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thanks. Flo just text. She wanted to know if she could take orders for the hat. I told her to sell hers, but she would not do that.


she might if you perfect another with longer ribbing.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.arborday.org/trees/treeguide/TreeDetail.cfm?ItemID=1205
> 
> This is the name of the little tree. We will be planting one or two in TN.


If you have the room for a 35' diameter tree I don't blame you. this one is gorgeous.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I'm gonna say hi and just pretend it was to me LOL .. ????
> Hello to her from across the pond.


This hi is for you, with love.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> This hi is for you, with love.


Hi Janet, have you recovered from your hectic weekend, hope all went well and the weather was good to you. Now RELAX. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Had a surprise visitor last night. GS1. He was over for the week end with his mum, sister and stepdad (he's a farmer). They had come to visit a farm in the next village as his stepdad was looking to buy some more Aberdeen Angus to improve his stock. It was a very short visit but great to see them and GS1 is now even taller than Mr P.
> 
> I had a play with some felt yesterday and made another sort of bowl. Enjoyed trying new ideas.
> 
> Chaos here this morning, more rag rugging. Then later we are on the school run and taking LM to ballet practice for her exam.
> 
> Catch you later and happy MONDAY xxx


What a wonderful surprise! Have fun with Chaos this morning. Not sure what I'll be doing today. We've got another sunny day here. Won't complain about that although it's quite chilly (down around freezing this morning). I need to order my furnace oil. Didn't want to have to do that, so will only order about 100 gallons (the tank is 300 gallons but we don't think we'd use that much before we move -- whenever that will be). Even though it's been chilly, we're trying to keep the furnace use to a minimum and just use space heaters in the room we're in. It's working out okay. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Fingerless mitts for DD and latest felt pot


Both projects look great!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I agree. I think daylight savings time would be more useful in the winter than in the summer.


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. If your luck is like mine you will fill the oil and the next day things will be settled and you will have to move. Happy Monday to you.


Miss Pam said:


> What a wonderful surprise! Have fun with Chaos this morning. Not sure what I'll be doing today. We've got another sunny day here. Won't complain about that although it's quite chilly (down around freezing this morning). I need to order my furnace oil. Didn't want to have to do that, so will only order about 100 gallons (the tank is 300 gallons but we don't think we'd use that much before we move -- whenever that will be). Even though it's been chilly, we're trying to keep the furnace use to a minimum and just use space heaters in the room we're in. It's working out okay. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. If your luck is like mine you will fill the oil and the next day things will be settled and you will have to move. Happy Monday to you.


I know. That's why we've been putting it off, but we're down to about 15 gallons and even though we're being very frugal, that won't last long with these chilly temps. Oh, well, we don't want to freeze, so will just do it. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It was raining so hard early this morning, it woke me up! However, now it is sunny blue skies again! Planning on smashing up the last of the shed - but not until well after 11 o'clock! The rest of the day is my own so I guess it's odd job time again!! Have a good one, whatever you are doing. Janet, I've no doubt you are on parade in Worthing today, hope you stay dry and that you also have a blue sky! xxxxx


I was indeed on parade, and the sky was blue. It rained slightly at about 9.30 but quickly dried up. The parade went well, though I made a small booboo that no-one noticed. I was cross and let it get to me. I should have grown out of that by now. Alan's 662 poppy crosses looked amazing in the sun (not really his, but he laid them in perfect ranks). Pictures are all on my Facebook page.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, this is still a WIP but we now have al the wood broken up and ready to take to the dump on Tuesday. LOts more to do but have stopped for today as it is surprisingly hard work, DH did really well and was pleased with himself that he could still do the tough stuff! There will be a lot of tidying up for me to do down there once the wood has gone but I plan to put some pots down there, with some climbers to go up the fence!


Such a lovely tidy garden.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just heRx that DS was asked to carry the French flag at his communes Armistice parade. Quite an honour. I am very proud of him.


That is an honour. Well done DS.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks for passing that on, if you read this Chris, I also hope you will be feeling better very soon! xxxx


ditto from me. Get better and come back to us.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've caught up now and kp has behaved. S and b tomorrow. I might not go if this cholic gets worse.
> 
> Chris you take care love, sending you love.


and you look after yourself as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Haha, now I feel old!! Anyone else remember any of those songs? xxxxx


all of them!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Janet, have you recovered from your hectic weekend, hope all went well and the weather was good to you. Now RELAX. xx


I am relaxing. A bit too much really, but yesterday really wore me out. It's not the marching, it's the standing, especially standing still for any length of time. The knees start to give.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> What a wonderful surprise! Have fun with Chaos this morning. Not sure what I'll be doing today. We've got another sunny day here. Won't complain about that although it's quite chilly (down around freezing this morning). I need to order my furnace oil. Didn't want to have to do that, so will only order about 100 gallons (the tank is 300 gallons but we don't think we'd use that much before we move -- whenever that will be). Even though it's been chilly, we're trying to keep the furnace use to a minimum and just use space heaters in the room we're in. It's working out okay. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


We're having the same problem with our LPG. Do you order more now and if so how much, it is a bit cheaper at the moment but what is going to happen and when? xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We're having the same problem with our LPG. Do you order more now and if so how much, it is a bit cheaper at the moment but what is going to happen and when? xx :sm16: :sm16:


Exactly! So frustrating! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I appreciate the help. It's scary when I can't find you all.


If you get lost , go to your buddy list and you can usually find the latest post by all of us . it'll take you right to us


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Me too. It's so gloomy in the evening around 5 and that's not helping my spirits.


We just draw the curtains, put the lamps on and cosy down!! I quite like these evenings, makes me glad I'm not out there trying to make my way home!! xx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmbM1Oq6160 I think it is crocheted.


I have that booties pattern and was going to make them for sweet pea , idk why it never happened lol


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Had a surprise visitor last night. GS1. He was over for the week end with his mum, sister and stepdad (he's a farmer). They had come to visit a farm in the next village as his stepdad was looking to buy some more Aberdeen Angus to improve his stock. It was a very short visit but great to see them and GS1 is now even taller than Mr P.
> 
> I had a play with some felt yesterday and made another sort of bowl. Enjoyed trying new ideas.
> 
> Chaos here this morning, more rag rugging. Then later we are on the school run and taking LM to ballet practice for her exam.
> 
> Catch you later and happy MONDAY xxx


What a lovely surprise for you both!! How I would love to see my GD2 and GS2 at my front door - with DS of course!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Just heRx that DS was asked to carry the French flag at his communes Armistice parade. Quite an honour. I am very proud of him.


We are all proud of him, such an honour.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Fingerless mitts for DD and latest felt pot


The mitts are great and I love it that the pattern goes left and right, looks planned!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> all of them!


Thanks Janet!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I am relaxing. A bit too much really, but yesterday really wore me out. It's not the marching, it's the standing, especially standing still for any length of time. The knees start to give.


I'm the same, I can actually walk for miles at a reasonable pace but make me stand or walk really slow and I'm done for!!


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> This hi is for you, with love.


Hello my darling friend , your messages always have a way of lifting my spirits. ????????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I'm the same, I can actually walk for miles at a reasonable pace but make me stand or walk really slow and I'm done for!!


I use to walk all day for work.. Those days are long gone, now i can barely stand for five minutes without my back getting angry at me. It's all the weight i gained i know. I've got barrel belly , i know it's reaking havoc on my spine.


----------



## linkan

Josephine those mitts are beautiful. And so is the pot , will wait patiently to see it with the embroidery.


----------



## linkan

Lisa and i went to a lovely fajita dinner Saturday and then to hobby lobby for some fabric for baby things, i got some adorable prints. I'll post them once they have become burp cloths.


----------



## linkan

Susan feel better soon????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm the same, I can actually walk for miles at a reasonable pace but make me stand or walk really slow and I'm done for!!


And me, strolling is fine but put a hill in front of me and I'm done. xxxx


----------



## linkan

I think i may be getting a cold, sore throat and a little sinusy???? i may just go back to bed who knows lol.
Much love to you all xoxox


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I use to walk all day for work.. Those days are long gone, now i can barely stand for five minutes without my back getting angry at me. It's all the weight i gained i know. I've got barrel belly , i know it's reaking havoc on my spine.


I'm pretty sure it's _my_ weight and posture which is causing my back pain but do I do anything about it? Probably not!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Lisa and i went to a lovely fajita dinner Saturday and then to hobby lobby for some fabric for baby things, i got some adorable prints. I'll post them once they have become burp cloths.


Did you go to Puerto Vallarta?!! :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And me, strolling is fine but put a hill in front of me and I'm done. xxxx


I'm the same, I get a bus up the hill to work but walk home!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I think i may be getting a cold, sore throat and a little sinusy???? i may just go back to bed who knows lol.
> Much love to you all xoxox


Oh no!! Take care of yourself dear sister!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening all I went to s and b and boy o boy was ther some b"""""ing going on. I just sat. Until something was so incredible that I said I didn't believe a word this woman was saying. To give you the jist. It involves a snooker table without balls and a cctv and a couple from the local church....honestly it's bracing on a Monday sometimes

Lisa, I dreamed about you last night. Albert and me were in USA and we visited your house. You had a massive table and you has 20 children. We thought we would by the kids a lollipop each but they were so expensive that it took all our travelers checks and we couldn't get home. So I had to raid old purses and bags to find our return money. I don't know if we got home again....

June, thankyou for the wool this morning, it was a nice surprise, I'd forgotten all about it.

I'm catching up now, love you all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all I went to s and b and boy o boy was ther some b"""""ing going on. I just sat. Until something was so incredible that I said I didn't believe a word this woman was saying. To give you the jist. It involves a snooker table without balls and a cctv and a couple from the local church....honestly it's bracing on a Monday sometimes
> 
> Lisa, I dreamed about you last night. Albert and me were in USA and we visited your house. You had a massive table and you has 20 children. We thought we would by the kids a lollipop each but they were so expensive that it took all our travelers checks and we couldn't get home. So I had to raid old purses and bags to find our return money. I don't know if we got home again....
> 
> June, thankyou for the wool this morning, it was a nice surprise, I'd forgotten all about it.
> 
> I'm catching up now, love you all.


Wow can I join your s and b it sounds quite raunchy, hate to think what you will dream of tonight. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> The mitts are great and I love it that the pattern goes left and right, looks planned!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


Definitely planned!????xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all I went to s and b and boy o boy was ther some b"""""ing going on. I just sat. Until something was so incredible that I said I didn't believe a word this woman was saying. To give you the jist. It involves a snooker table without balls and a cctv and a couple from the local church....honestly it's bracing on a Monday sometimes
> 
> Lisa, I dreamed about you last night. Albert and me were in USA and we visited your house. You had a massive table and you has 20 children. We thought we would by the kids a lollipop each but they were so expensive that it took all our travelers checks and we couldn't get home. So I had to raid old purses and bags to find our return money. I don't know if we got home again....
> 
> June, thankyou for the wool this morning, it was a nice surprise, I'd forgotten all about it.
> 
> I'm catching up now, love you all.


Strangely, Lisa has an enormous table!! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Did you go to Puerto Vallarta?!! :sm02: xxxx


Yes we did and I cannot step foot in there without thinking of you wonderful ladies!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Strangely, Lisa has an enormous table!! Xxxx


That was what I was going to say that part of it was right!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Yes we did and I cannot step foot in there without thinking of you wonderful ladies!


Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you xxxx


Me, too, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Mr. Wonderful is not doing very well. He seemed to be doing so well Thursday and Friday. Saturday and Sunday he went down hill. I told him last night I was calling the doctor this a.m. no matter what he said. This morning one side of his face was paralyzed and his eye is real ugly looking and his ear hurts a lot. This may be a temporary condition or it may be permanent. Doctor gave him more medicine and said to come back in 4 days. We will see.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is not doing very well. He seemed to be doing so well Thursday and Friday. Saturday and Sunday he went down hill. I told him last night I was calling the doctor this a.m. no matter what he said. This morning one side of his face was paralyzed and his eye is real ugly looking and his ear hurts a lot. This may be a temporary condition or it may be permanent. Doctor gave him more medicine and said to come back in 4 days. We will see.


Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry he's having such a setback. I hope the medicine works quickly for him. Sending many comforting and healing hugs to both of you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Darn duplicate post. :sm12: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is not doing very well. He seemed to be doing so well Thursday and Friday. Saturday and Sunday he went down hill. I told him last night I was calling the doctor this a.m. no matter what he said. This morning one side of his face was paralyzed and his eye is real ugly looking and his ear hurts a lot. This may be a temporary condition or it may be permanent. Doctor gave him more medicine and said to come back in 4 days. We will see.


Thinking of you and wishing Mr Wonderful well


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is not doing very well. He seemed to be doing so well Thursday and Friday. Saturday and Sunday he went down hill. I told him last night I was calling the doctor this a.m. no matter what he said. This morning one side of his face was paralyzed and his eye is real ugly looking and his ear hurts a lot. This may be a temporary condition or it may be permanent. Doctor gave him more medicine and said to come back in 4 days. We will see.


Oh dear that is not sounding too good, did the doctor say it was something else besides the shingles? He was doing so well. Thinking of you and hope he recovers soon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny but clouding over Wales, we've had so much rain these last few days I'm getting webbed feet, which is appropriate I suppose as we are having roast duck today. Waiting for the plumber to come to rectify a small mistake he made the other day. Nothing serious but when he fitted the water filter he didn't leave enough space to get the big spanner on it to change the filter. I'll tell him we can't get the workmen these days. He's great like that and has even said that when/if we eventually move he will come and do any plumbing if we need it in our new house. See you all later. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is not doing very well. He seemed to be doing so well Thursday and Friday. Saturday and Sunday he went down hill. I told him last night I was calling the doctor this a.m. no matter what he said. This morning one side of his face was paralyzed and his eye is real ugly looking and his ear hurts a lot. This may be a temporary condition or it may be permanent. Doctor gave him more medicine and said to come back in 4 days. We will see.


Oh poor Mr Wonderful and poor you worrying about him. Big healing hugs and good wishes to you both xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but clouding over Wales, we've had so much rain these last few days I'm getting webbed feet, which is appropriate I suppose as we are having roast duck today. Waiting for the plumber to come to rectify a small mistake he made the other day. Nothing serious but when he fitted the water filter he didn't leave enough space to get the big spanner on it to change the filter. I'll tell him we can't get the workmen these days. He's great like that and has even said that when/if we eventually move he will come and do any plumbing if we need it in our new house. See you all later. xx


Good morning cariad!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a gloriously mild and sunny London! We have just delivered the last of the shed to the dump, hurray!! This afternoon we are going to the cinema to see Widows, not too sure about it but there's not much else on. Catch you all later, stay well and happy! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning cariad!! Xxxx


Good morning and cwtches to you. What you seeing this afternoon? Another nothing day here but at least the sun is shining at the moment. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a gloriously mild and sunny London! We have just delivered the last of the shed to the dump, hurray!! This afternoon we are going to the cinema to see Widows, not too sure about it but there's not much else on. Catch you all later, stay well and happy! Xxxx


Oh our posts passed in the ether. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning and cwtches to you. What you seeing this afternoon? Another nothing day here but at least the sun is shining at the moment. xxxx


Widows, it was an English TV drama years ago but this is set in Chicago and up to date. I wanted to see Peterloo but maybe we'll see that next week. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh our posts passed in the ether. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Yep! There's a surprise!! How's the knitting going? I am doing a blanket for the hospice in some brushed DK that I got from a charity shop for almost nothing, I should think they will start to need them pretty soon, although we are allegedly getting 17'C on Thursday!!! It's lovely and soft. I'm trying to do a different pattern on each square!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is not doing very well. He seemed to be doing so well Thursday and Friday. Saturday and Sunday he went down hill. I told him last night I was calling the doctor this a.m. no matter what he said. This morning one side of his face was paralyzed and his eye is real ugly looking and his ear hurts a lot. This may be a temporary condition or it may be permanent. Doctor gave him more medicine and said to come back in 4 days. We will see.


Sending lots of healing hugs to Mr. Wonderful xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Goos morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely mild day here. Didn't get to take LM to dance yesterday as our car had a flat tyre and by the time Mr P had changed the wheel the traffic was dreadful and we got stuck on roadworks. Thank goodness for mobile phones as we were able to ring the school and leave a message and then return home.

Mr P has taken the car to the garage this morning and I have been in my 'office' doing a pile of emails. Now going off to the shops to buy loads of winter pjs for the gks in France.

Happy Tuesday, catch you later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep! There's a surprise!! How's the knitting going? I am doing a blanket for the hospice in some brushed DK that I got from a charity shop for almost nothing, I should think they will start to need them pretty soon, although we are allegedly getting 17'C on Thursday!!! It's lovely and soft. I'm trying to do a different pattern on each square!! xxxx


I'm into hats at the moment, doing the Bernat aran hat like the white one in the picture I posted the other day. Bought a 300G ball of aran from Poundstretcher for £3-99 so can make a few hats out of that. Not sure what to do next, thought I might knit some blankets for Animal Rescue or RSPCA. I'll put 3 strands of DK together, it might use up a load of my stash as well. Oh oh my peace is over DH is back. Enjoy your film. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm into hats at the moment, doing the Bernat aran hat like the white one in the picture I posted the other day. Bought a 300G ball of aran from Poundstretcher for £3-99 so can make a few hats out of that. Not sure what to do next, thought I might knit some blankets for Animal Rescue or RSPCA. I'll put 3 strands of DK together, it might use up a load of my stash as well. Oh oh my peace is over DH is back. Enjoy your film. xxxx


Thanks hun!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Goos morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely mild day here. Didn't get to take LM to dance yesterday as our car had a flat tyre and by the time Mr P had changed the wheel the traffic was dreadful and we got stuck on roadworks. Thank goodness for mobile phones as we were able to ring the school and leave a message and then return home.
> 
> Mr P has taken the car to the garage this morning and I have been in my 'office' doing a pile of emails. Now going off to the shops to buy loads of winter pjs for the gks in France.
> 
> Happy Tuesday, catch you later. xxx


Have a good day!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sending good wishes that Mr. Wonderful had a good night and that today is a better day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's raining here, but past the hill to the north of us, it is snow all the way north to Peterborough. It was snowing off and on all weekend long but nothing stuck here. Snow is supposed to continue overnight and we may get some accumulation. We're just in a little pocket of warm air thanks to Lake Ontario.
My car was in the garage for an oil check and they told me that my tires were good for another winter. (They were lousy last year, so I'm still looking at new tires. I just don't need to rush) 
It was nice yesterday so we were out gathering leaves now that the wind has blown all the leaves out of the trees.
Mum and I went to the Remembrance ceremony in the park beside city hall. The veterans marched to the park with the pipe and drum band. There was a lady behind me who did not know the words to our national anthem and sang "MMM MMM MMM" very loudly, until we came to the "O Canada" line, which seemed to be the only line she knew. She complained afterward that they changed all the words. No, only 3 lines, changing 'sons' to 'all of us' and 'native' to 'patriot'. If you don't know the words!!!! don't sing garbage so loudly. :sm25: 
My brother was over on Friday to take us all to supper. His wife had gone with her mother to a memorial service being put on by the veterans and my brother was arriving late from work so he came to our house. I had a lovely prime rib with yorkshire pudding. It was lovely. The vegetables were raw though. :sm19: 
I went to a knitting class on Saturday and I managed DPNs!!!! I used short bamboo ones and it worked. I made half a christmas ornament with a sheep on it. I'll get it finished before Thursday so I can take it into Knit Night. Now I need to buy DPNs. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I think life is like a whack a mole game at the fair ...you hit one and another pops up. The way to win is just keep,whacking. My back light wasn't working as police man said when he pulled me over but dealer didn't find it not working. Last month my friend following me said it wasn't working and my son's friend said the same so the dealer says he sees it's working but my car is due to be inspected. He takes the sticker off and says my tire has a slit in it so I need 4 tires due to all wheel drive. I went elsewhere for the tires because I think he slashed it. I saw no sign of a slash before and Im pretty observant then the place where I was getting the tires says I need brake pads. But he also told the young girl there the same. I think they are both crooked. My car is only 2 years old. I'm going to my local gas station from now on. Threes just as you said.


I had a run of broken things on my car and finally said to the garage that I didn't have any money left and from that point on, nothing broke on my car. 
I hope you get things straightened out.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's raining here, but past the hill to the north of us, it is snow all the way north to Peterborough. It was snowing off and on all weekend long but nothing stuck here. Snow is supposed to continue overnight and we may get some accumulation. We're just in a little pocket of warm air thanks to Lake Ontario.
> My car was in the garage for an oil check and they told me that my tires were good for another winter. (They were lousy last year, so I'm still looking at new tires. I just don't need to rush)
> It was nice yesterday so we were out gathering leaves now that the wind has blown all the leaves out of the trees.
> Mum and I went to the Remembrance ceremony in the park beside city hall. The veterans marched to the park with the pipe and drum band. There was a lady behind me who did not know the words to our national anthem and sang "MMM MMM MMM" very loudly, until we came to the "O Canada" line, which seemed to be the only line she knew. She complained afterward that they changed all the words. No, only 3 lines, changing 'sons' to 'all of us' and 'native' to 'patriot'. If you don't know the words!!!! don't sing garbage so loudly. :sm25:
> My brother was over on Friday to take us all to supper. His wife had gone with her mother to a memorial service being put on by the veterans and my brother was arriving late from work so he came to our house. I had a lovely prime rib with yorkshire pudding. It was lovely. The vegetables were raw though. :sm19:
> I went to a knitting class on Saturday and I managed DPNs!!!! I used short bamboo ones and it worked. I made half a christmas ornament with a sheep on it. I'll get it finished before Thursday so I can take it into Knit Night. Now I need to buy DPNs. :sm17:


Wow DPN's your knitting status has been raised another level. xx :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm into hats at the moment, doing the Bernat aran hat like the white one in the picture I posted the other day. Bought a 300G ball of aran from Poundstretcher for £3-99 so can make a few hats out of that. Not sure what to do next, thought I might knit some blankets for Animal Rescue or RSPCA. I'll put 3 strands of DK together, it might use up a load of my stash as well. Oh oh my peace is over DH is back. Enjoy your film. xxxx


Hats are great. They don't take much time or yarn, and you can get creative.
Happy knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Goos morning from sunny Surrey, another lovely mild day here. Didn't get to take LM to dance yesterday as our car had a flat tyre and by the time Mr P had changed the wheel the traffic was dreadful and we got stuck on roadworks. Thank goodness for mobile phones as we were able to ring the school and leave a message and then return home.
> 
> Mr P has taken the car to the garage this morning and I have been in my 'office' doing a pile of emails. Now going off to the shops to buy loads of winter pjs for the gks in France.
> 
> Happy Tuesday, catch you later. xxx


Sorry about the tire. Was anyone videotaping or recording the dance so you could see it later?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yep! There's a surprise!! How's the knitting going? I am doing a blanket for the hospice in some brushed DK that I got from a charity shop for almost nothing, I should think they will start to need them pretty soon, although we are allegedly getting 17'C on Thursday!!! It's lovely and soft. I'm trying to do a different pattern on each square!! xxxx


That's quite a change in temperature.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but clouding over Wales, we've had so much rain these last few days I'm getting webbed feet, which is appropriate I suppose as we are having roast duck today. Waiting for the plumber to come to rectify a small mistake he made the other day. Nothing serious but when he fitted the water filter he didn't leave enough space to get the big spanner on it to change the filter. I'll tell him we can't get the workmen these days. He's great like that and has even said that when/if we eventually move he will come and do any plumbing if we need it in our new house. See you all later. xx


When you get a good workman, keep him.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is not doing very well. He seemed to be doing so well Thursday and Friday. Saturday and Sunday he went down hill. I told him last night I was calling the doctor this a.m. no matter what he said. This morning one side of his face was paralyzed and his eye is real ugly looking and his ear hurts a lot. This may be a temporary condition or it may be permanent. Doctor gave him more medicine and said to come back in 4 days. We will see.


Adding my wishes that Mr. Wonderful recovers quickly with the new medicine.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow DPN's your knitting status has been raised another level. xx :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


I like collecting techniques. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. Several sections of the highway have closed due to accidents so it will be a slow go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> When you get a good workman, keep him.


If he's willing to come to the opposite side of the country I think he's a good one, mind you he'll get his bed and board as well. I'll knock it off his bill. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I like collecting techniques. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Yes but to me DPN'a are a no-go, I don't have enough hands. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's raining here, but past the hill to the north of us, it is snow all the way north to Peterborough. It was snowing off and on all weekend long but nothing stuck here. Snow is supposed to continue overnight and we may get some accumulation. We're just in a little pocket of warm air thanks to Lake Ontario.
> My car was in the garage for an oil check and they told me that my tires were good for another winter. (They were lousy last year, so I'm still looking at new tires. I just don't need to rush)
> It was nice yesterday so we were out gathering leaves now that the wind has blown all the leaves out of the trees.
> Mum and I went to the Remembrance ceremony in the park beside city hall. The veterans marched to the park with the pipe and drum band. There was a lady behind me who did not know the words to our national anthem and sang "MMM MMM MMM" very loudly, until we came to the "O Canada" line, which seemed to be the only line she knew. She complained afterward that they changed all the words. No, only 3 lines, changing 'sons' to 'all of us' and 'native' to 'patriot'. If you don't know the words!!!! don't sing garbage so loudly. :sm25:
> My brother was over on Friday to take us all to supper. His wife had gone with her mother to a memorial service being put on by the veterans and my brother was arriving late from work so he came to our house. I had a lovely prime rib with yorkshire pudding. It was lovely. The vegetables were raw though. :sm19:
> I went to a knitting class on Saturday and I managed DPNs!!!! I used short bamboo ones and it worked. I made half a christmas ornament with a sheep on it. I'll get it finished before Thursday so I can take it into Knit Night. Now I need to buy DPNs. :sm17:


Well done on wrangling the dpns!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Hello my darling friend , your messages always have a way of lifting my spirits. ????????


It is totally mutual.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm pretty sure it's _my_ weight and posture which is causing my back pain but do I do anything about it? Probably not!!


I know my weight is causing no end of problems, but, as you say...
At least, thanks to the army, my posture is still quite good.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all I went to s and b and boy o boy was ther some b"""""ing going on. I just sat. Until something was so incredible that I said I didn't believe a word this woman was saying. To give you the jist. It involves a snooker table without balls and a cctv and a couple from the local church....honestly it's bracing on a Monday sometimes
> 
> Lisa, I dreamed about you last night. Albert and me were in USA and we visited your house. You had a massive table and you has 20 children. We thought we would by the kids a lollipop each but they were so expensive that it took all our travelers checks and we couldn't get home. So I had to raid old purses and bags to find our return money. I don't know if we got home again....
> 
> June, thankyou for the wool this morning, it was a nice surprise, I'd forgotten all about it.
> 
> I'm catching up now, love you all.


You didn't get home because you didn;t want to leave them. Dreams are very telling sometimes.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is not doing very well. He seemed to be doing so well Thursday and Friday. Saturday and Sunday he went down hill. I told him last night I was calling the doctor this a.m. no matter what he said. This morning one side of his face was paralyzed and his eye is real ugly looking and his ear hurts a lot. This may be a temporary condition or it may be permanent. Doctor gave him more medicine and said to come back in 4 days. We will see.


What a shame when he was doing so well. Let's hope it's just a set-back and he will be fine soon.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's raining here, but past the hill to the north of us, it is snow all the way north to Peterborough. It was snowing off and on all weekend long but nothing stuck here. Snow is supposed to continue overnight and we may get some accumulation. We're just in a little pocket of warm air thanks to Lake Ontario.
> My car was in the garage for an oil check and they told me that my tires were good for another winter. (They were lousy last year, so I'm still looking at new tires. I just don't need to rush)
> It was nice yesterday so we were out gathering leaves now that the wind has blown all the leaves out of the trees.
> Mum and I went to the Remembrance ceremony in the park beside city hall. The veterans marched to the park with the pipe and drum band. There was a lady behind me who did not know the words to our national anthem and sang "MMM MMM MMM" very loudly, until we came to the "O Canada" line, which seemed to be the only line she knew. She complained afterward that they changed all the words. No, only 3 lines, changing 'sons' to 'all of us' and 'native' to 'patriot'. If you don't know the words!!!! don't sing garbage so loudly. :sm25:
> My brother was over on Friday to take us all to supper. His wife had gone with her mother to a memorial service being put on by the veterans and my brother was arriving late from work so he came to our house. I had a lovely prime rib with yorkshire pudding. It was lovely. The vegetables were raw though. :sm19:
> I went to a knitting class on Saturday and I managed DPNs!!!! I used short bamboo ones and it worked. I made half a christmas ornament with a sheep on it. I'll get it finished before Thursday so I can take it into Knit Night. Now I need to buy DPNs. :sm17:


I hate it when people get the National Anthem wrong. Well done with the DPNs. I like them.


----------



## SaxonLady

Quick lunch with the Vetlettes today. The toilets are upstairs and there is nowhere outside to smoke. Not that I need either, but others do. We are trying somewhere else next week. Again!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a gloriously mild and sunny London! We have just delivered the last of the shed to the dump, hurray!! This afternoon we are going to the cinema to see Widows, not too sure about it but there's not much else on. Catch you all later, stay well and happy! Xxxx


Well done on getting the last of the shed taken care of! I hope the movie is a good one. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from my corner of the world. I'm off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning, but nothing much on after that. Managed to clean my bathroom yesterday. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about the tire. Was anyone videotaping or recording the dance so you could see it later?


It was only a practice xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's raining here, but past the hill to the north of us, it is snow all the way north to Peterborough. It was snowing off and on all weekend long but nothing stuck here. Snow is supposed to continue overnight and we may get some accumulation. We're just in a little pocket of warm air thanks to Lake Ontario.
> My car was in the garage for an oil check and they told me that my tires were good for another winter. (They were lousy last year, so I'm still looking at new tires. I just don't need to rush)
> It was nice yesterday so we were out gathering leaves now that the wind has blown all the leaves out of the trees.
> Mum and I went to the Remembrance ceremony in the park beside city hall. The veterans marched to the park with the pipe and drum band. There was a lady behind me who did not know the words to our national anthem and sang "MMM MMM MMM" very loudly, until we came to the "O Canada" line, which seemed to be the only line she knew. She complained afterward that they changed all the words. No, only 3 lines, changing 'sons' to 'all of us' and 'native' to 'patriot'. If you don't know the words!!!! don't sing garbage so loudly. :sm25:
> My brother was over on Friday to take us all to supper. His wife had gone with her mother to a memorial service being put on by the veterans and my brother was arriving late from work so he came to our house. I had a lovely prime rib with yorkshire pudding. It was lovely. The vegetables were raw though. :sm19:
> I went to a knitting class on Saturday and I managed DPNs!!!! I used short bamboo ones and it worked. I made half a christmas ornament with a sheep on it. I'll get it finished before Thursday so I can take it into Knit Night. Now I need to buy DPNs. :sm17:


Welcome to the wonderful world of dpns. You can gst sets of sbort onez from Amazon and not too expensive xx


----------



## grandma susan

I'm on I think but don't know how long for. Don't breathe


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I'm on I think but don't know how long for. Don't breathe


You are on, how long do you intend to be on 'cause I can't hold my breath too long. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but clouding over Wales, we've had so much rain these last few days I'm getting webbed feet, which is appropriate I suppose as we are having roast duck today. Waiting for the plumber to come to rectify a small mistake he made the other day. Nothing serious but when he fitted the water filter he didn't leave enough space to get the big spanner on it to change the filter. I'll tell him we can't get the workmen these days. He's great like that and has even said that when/if we eventually move he will come and do any plumbing if we need it in our new house. See you all later. xx


Quack. I did that too the other day. Filled a 40 gal fish tank with a 3 gal bucket, found I didn't leave the stand far enough from the wall to hang the filter off the back.... emptied 40 tank, then filled 40 gal tank again. Took hours lol! Glad he will follow you when you need a plumber, that's a good guy. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I'm on I think but don't know how long for. Don't breathe


Good morning/ evening dear Susan. Sending hugs. xoxox


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending good wishes that Mr. Wonderful had a good night and that today is a better day.


Hope Mr. W is doing better as well, sending good vibes for you. xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you and wishing Mr Wonderful well


What she said....hugs to you both


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I know my weight is causing no end of problems, but, as you say...
> At least, thanks to the army, my posture is still quite good.


How did working in the office give you good posture? It did nothing for me, mind you the osteoporosis doesn't either.????


----------



## London Girl

Good evening Susan, I can see you are on good form!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Strange afternoon, got held up by an accident on the way to the cinema, someone had been knocked down at a junction, our bus was just stuck there. Fortunately, the cops and the ambo were soon on the scene and were extremely efficient, the road was cleared within 10 minutes of their arrival. Hope the victim wasn't badly hurt. 

The film was ok, maybe 5/10, but why to the mumblers and the bag rustlers always have to sit behind us? I'm going to show myself up one of these days and have a go at them. DH will probably put his hand over my mouth!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley wants to be as close to the fire as possible


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley wants to be as close to the fire as possible


Can I smell singed fur?!! :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley wants to be as close to the fire as possible


We had a dog like that, had to move her in the end as she would have burst into frames. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the nice thoughts for Mr. Wonderful. He was up for a few hours and says he is in a lot less pain. He even thanked me for making him go to the doctor yesterday. His face is still paralyzed but at least the pain has diminished.
I am just hanging around making soup in my instant pot and knitting. I went through my loose leaf binders and looked at all the patterns hoping for inspiration. I chose the Novembre hat pattern. Now that it is finished I was going to post a picture on ravelry. I find I had made one last year in almost the same colored yarn. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/novembre-2


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Can I smell singed fur?!! :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


Nearly. He's now gone out to cool down x


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Thanks for the nice thoughts for Mr. Wonderful. He was up for a few hours and says he is in a lot less pain. He even thanked me for making him go to the doctor yesterday. His face is still paralyzed but at least the pain has diminished.
> I am just hanging around making soup in my instant pot and knitting. I went through my loose leaf binders and looked at all the patterns hoping for inspiration. I chose the Novembre hat pattern. Now that it is finished I was going to post a picture on ravelry. I find I had made one last year in almost the same colored yarn. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/novembre-2


Ooh I like the look of that, think I'll try it next after the 1898 hat I've just started. Glad Mr. Wonderful is not in so much pain, did the Doctor mention Bels Palsy? I think it is a similar virus to shingles and wonder if they are connected. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley wants to be as close to the fire as possible


Smart cat! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley wants to be as close to the fire as possible


Oh my, your fireplace is beautiful.????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> We had a dog like that, had to move her in the end as she would have burst into frames. xx :sm16:


Is that like anything like busting a move or posing for a photo to frame .. Teeheehee.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Thanks for the nice thoughts for Mr. Wonderful. He was up for a few hours and says he is in a lot less pain. He even thanked me for making him go to the doctor yesterday. His face is still paralyzed but at least the pain has diminished.
> I am just hanging around making soup in my instant pot and knitting. I went through my loose leaf binders and looked at all the patterns hoping for inspiration. I chose the Novembre hat pattern. Now that it is finished I was going to post a picture on ravelry. I find I had made one last year in almost the same colored yarn. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/novembre-2


I'm so glad he's okay, 
Now.. Funny story.
20 years ago our dad had a heart attach and bipass surgery. He did great, been fine since mostly.
I know.. ...that's not funny, but I'm getting to it.
So a fewyears later he woke up with one side of his face paralyzed , still..not funny. We all assumed stroke because of his heart.

Just for reference.. Our mothers first name is Belle.
See where I'm going?
The docter came in and told us all that it was .. You guessed it , belles palsy. Dad didn't miss a beat, he looked at mom in horror and said " you gave me palsy"!
I nearly shot tea out of my nose !!
The doc was a little shocked and confused but we were all laughing including dad. ... Mom did not find it as funny lol. She turned bright red and did the indignant " oooH , you "! And threatened to give him something else. Hahaha a knuckle sandwich.
Doc had a good laugh after we explained. 
He was right as rain in no time.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Thanks for the nice thoughts for Mr. Wonderful. He was up for a few hours and says he is in a lot less pain. He even thanked me for making him go to the doctor yesterday. His face is still paralyzed but at least the pain has diminished.
> I am just hanging around making soup in my instant pot and knitting. I went through my loose leaf binders and looked at all the patterns hoping for inspiration. I chose the Novembre hat pattern. Now that it is finished I was going to post a picture on ravelry. I find I had made one last year in almost the same colored yarn. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/novembre-2


Hopefully Mr Wonderful continues to improve.

Thanks for the Novembre hat pattern, I like the look of that one


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Busy day today. This morning I a running a workshop for the U3A on Dorset Buttons,hen we are doing the supermarket and fish and chips, then WI this evening and on top of that my neighbour is coming home from hospital.

Happy Wednesday everyone, catch you later, if I can. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a very windy Wales, the wind got up yesterday evening and has been blowing all night, not a lot of leaves left on the trees now. I'm safely tucked up in front of the fire and don't intend to venture far, at least it's not raining yet. Have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh I like the look of that, think I'll try it next after the 1898 hat I've just started. Glad Mr. Wonderful is not in so much pain, did the Doctor mention Bels Palsy? I think it is a similar virus to shingles and wonder if they are connected. xx


Nice you mentioned this. There is a lot of similarities between the two conditions. Easiest distinction is with bells palsy there is no rash. Shingles paralysis is caused by varicella virus and the virus causing bells is unknown. It is said that bells is often not painful or not as painful as the shingles paralysis.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I'm so glad he's okay,
> Now.. Funny story.
> 20 years ago our dad had a heart attach and bipass surgery. He did great, been fine since mostly.
> I know.. ...that's not funny, but I'm getting to it.
> So a fewyears later he woke up with one side of his face paralyzed , still..not funny. We all assumed stroke because of his heart.
> 
> Just for reference.. Our mothers first name is Belle.
> See where I'm going?
> The docter came in and told us all that it was .. You guessed it , belles palsy. Dad didn't miss a beat, he looked at mom in horror and said " you gave me palsy"!
> I nearly shot tea out of my nose !!
> The doc was a little shocked and confused but we were all laughing including dad. ... Mom did not find it as funny lol. She turned bright red and did the indignant " oooH , you "! And threatened to give him something else. Hahaha a knuckle sandwich.
> Doc had a good laugh after we explained.
> He was right as rain in no time.


That is funny. I can imagine the doctors surprise and your mother's irritation.


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Hopefully Mr Wonderful continues to improve.
> 
> Thanks for the Novembre hat pattern, I like the look of that one


Thanks. He was in a lot better mood last night. I have not seen him yet this a.m.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Busy day today. This morning I a running a workshop for the U3A on Dorset Buttons,hen we are doing the supermarket and fish and chips, then WI this evening and on top of that my neighbour is coming home from hospital.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone, catch you later, if I can. xxxx


Happy fish and chips day. Hmm wonder if I can make fish in the instant pot. Maybe fish soup. Yuck, that does not sound appealing to me.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a very windy Wales, the wind got up yesterday evening and has been blowing all night, not a lot of leaves left on the trees now. I'm safely tucked up in front of the fire and don't intend to venture far, at least it's not raining yet. Have a good one. xx


Stay indoors and enjoy your windy Wednesday. We do not want you blowing away.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Nice you mentioned this. There is a lot of similarities between the two conditions. Easiest distinction is with bells palsy there is no rash. Shingles paralysis is caused by varicella virus and the virus causing bells is unknown. It is said that bells is often not painful or not as painful as the shingles paralysis.


I only mentioned it as when I had shingles in and around my eye my doctor said that as the nerve ends were vulnerable to just be aware of what might happen. Luckily for me it didn't although the virus does flare up in my eye occasionally even though it was 8 years ago, my optician keeps a close watch on it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Happy fish and chips day. Hmm wonder if I can make fish in the instant pot. Maybe fish soup. Yuck, that does not sound appealing to me.


Oh I don't know, with a bit of imagination and some fish stock you could make a nice heart-warming soup. You've got me thinking now how I would do it. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Stay indoors and enjoy your windy Wednesday. We do not want you blowing away.


That's what I'm afraid of so am staying indoors. I'm only little. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for the nice thoughts for Mr. Wonderful. He was up for a few hours and says he is in a lot less pain. He even thanked me for making him go to the doctor yesterday. His face is still paralyzed but at least the pain has diminished.
> I am just hanging around making soup in my instant pot and knitting. I went through my loose leaf binders and looked at all the patterns hoping for inspiration. I chose the Novembre hat pattern. Now that it is finished I was going to post a picture on ravelry. I find I had made one last year in almost the same colored yarn. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/novembre-2


Nice hat and the perfect time of year to make it!! So glad Mr W is a little better today, hope he keeps improving by the minute! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh I like the look of that, think I'll try it next after the 1898 hat I've just started. Glad Mr. Wonderful is not in so much pain, did the Doctor mention Bels Palsy? I think it is a similar virus to shingles and wonder if they are connected. xx


I wondered about that but didn't realise it could be connected to shingles. My BIL had a bout of it earlier in the yearand was quite poorly but is almost as good as new now!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm so glad he's okay,
> Now.. Funny story.
> 20 years ago our dad had a heart attach and bipass surgery. He did great, been fine since mostly.
> I know.. ...that's not funny, but I'm getting to it.
> So a fewyears later he woke up with one side of his face paralyzed , still..not funny. We all assumed stroke because of his heart.
> 
> Just for reference.. Our mothers first name is Belle.
> See where I'm going?
> The docter came in and told us all that it was .. You guessed it , belles palsy. Dad didn't miss a beat, he looked at mom in horror and said " you gave me palsy"!
> I nearly shot tea out of my nose !!
> The doc was a little shocked and confused but we were all laughing including dad. ... Mom did not find it as funny lol. She turned bright red and did the indignant " oooH , you "! And threatened to give him something else. Hahaha a knuckle sandwich.
> Doc had a good laugh after we explained.
> He was right as rain in no time.


Hahaha, lovely story and a great memory! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a sunny, 14'C London. I am off out shortly to meet my DD for lunch, really looking forward to seeing her and having a catch up!

Catch you all later, have a good one!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I wondered about that but didn't realise it could be connected to shingles. My BIL had a bout of it earlier in the yearand was quite poorly but is almost as good as new now!


I'm not sure how connected it is but was just warned to look out for it. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Cold wind and lake effect flurries for this morning. There is snow falling in Whitby where I work.
I was trying to finish the ball that I started knitting during my class last weekend. I'm to the point where I need to stuff this thing. It's kind of wonky in places. My tension is not even in all places. I'll post a picture when I'm finished. And I'm all done with knitted decorations for this year when I finish this one.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, 14'C London. I am off out shortly to meet my DD for lunch, really looking forward to seeing her and having a catch up!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one!!! xxxxxxxx


I hope you have a wonderful day.
Double-digit temperatures! Can you send some my way?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy fish and chips day. Hmm wonder if I can make fish in the instant pot. Maybe fish soup. Yuck, that does not sound appealing to me.


Sure. Add some cream and potatoes and you'll have a lovely fish chowder. I need to get the non-pressurized lid for my instant pot.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a very windy Wales, the wind got up yesterday evening and has been blowing all night, not a lot of leaves left on the trees now. I'm safely tucked up in front of the fire and don't intend to venture far, at least it's not raining yet. Have a good one. xx


Stay inside and enjoy that fire.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Busy day today. This morning I a running a workshop for the U3A on Dorset Buttons,hen we are doing the supermarket and fish and chips, then WI this evening and on top of that my neighbour is coming home from hospital.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone, catch you later, if I can. xxxx


Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm so glad he's okay,
> Now.. Funny story.
> 20 years ago our dad had a heart attach and bipass surgery. He did great, been fine since mostly.
> I know.. ...that's not funny, but I'm getting to it.
> So a fewyears later he woke up with one side of his face paralyzed , still..not funny. We all assumed stroke because of his heart.
> 
> Just for reference.. Our mothers first name is Belle.
> See where I'm going?
> The docter came in and told us all that it was .. You guessed it , belles palsy. Dad didn't miss a beat, he looked at mom in horror and said " you gave me palsy"!
> I nearly shot tea out of my nose !!
> The doc was a little shocked and confused but we were all laughing including dad. ... Mom did not find it as funny lol. She turned bright red and did the indignant " oooH , you "! And threatened to give him something else. Hahaha a knuckle sandwich.
> Doc had a good laugh after we explained.
> He was right as rain in no time.


That's a good story.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks for the nice thoughts for Mr. Wonderful. He was up for a few hours and says he is in a lot less pain. He even thanked me for making him go to the doctor yesterday. His face is still paralyzed but at least the pain has diminished.
> I am just hanging around making soup in my instant pot and knitting. I went through my loose leaf binders and looked at all the patterns hoping for inspiration. I chose the Novembre hat pattern. Now that it is finished I was going to post a picture on ravelry. I find I had made one last year in almost the same colored yarn. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/novembre-2


Knitting twins :sm01: You must really like that pattern. 
I'm glad Mr. W. is a little better.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley wants to be as close to the fire as possible


If the screen wasn't there, he'd be closer.
We used to have a huge fireplace 4ft by 4ft by 4ft. with a stone hearth in front. The cats and dog used to lay on that stone, until the wood popped.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Strange afternoon, got held up by an accident on the way to the cinema, someone had been knocked down at a junction, our bus was just stuck there. Fortunately, the cops and the ambo were soon on the scene and were extremely efficient, the road was cleared within 10 minutes of their arrival. Hope the victim wasn't badly hurt.
> 
> The film was ok, maybe 5/10, but why to the mumblers and the bag rustlers always have to sit behind us? I'm going to show myself up one of these days and have a go at them. DH will probably put his hand over my mouth!!!


Certainly detracts from the movie experience.
I wish our cops and ambulance would take a page from your people. When there is an accident on the highway, multiple lanes of the highway are blocked off for hours. They have to wait for the investigative team to come and photo the accident before anything is moved. And there is only one investigative team for all of southern ontario.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Quack. I did that too the other day. Filled a 40 gal fish tank with a 3 gal bucket, found I didn't leave the stand far enough from the wall to hang the filter off the back.... emptied 40 tank, then filled 40 gal tank again. Took hours lol! Glad he will follow you when you need a plumber, that's a good guy. xoxo


It's annoying when you have to do something twice.
I always used floor filters. I also used to get a filter that was rated about 3 times larger than the capacity of the tank. Then I didn't have to clean the filter as often, which is the messiest, most noxious task ever!!! It's a good thing the fish are worth it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of dpns. You can gst sets of sbort onez from Amazon and not too expensive xx


I'll have to look. I have a few things in my cart waiting for Amazon's black Friday. I'm hoping I can get deals on some of the things I want.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am interested in seeing your ball. I have been knitting ornaments. I started a tradition many years ago where I make a new ornament for everyone. After several years it is hard to come up with new idea.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Cold wind and lake effect flurries for this morning. There is snow falling in Whitby where I work.
> I was trying to finish the ball that I started knitting during my class last weekend. I'm to the point where I need to stuff this thing. It's kind of wonky in places. My tension is not even in all places. I'll post a picture when I'm finished. And I'm all done with knitted decorations for this year when I finish this one.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Busy day today. This morning I a running a workshop for the U3A on Dorset Buttons,hen we are doing the supermarket and fish and chips, then WI this evening and on top of that my neighbour is coming home from hospital.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone, catch you later, if I can. xxxx


Busy, busy day! Take a breath now and then! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, 14'C London. I am off out shortly to meet my DD for lunch, really looking forward to seeing her and having a catch up!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one!!! xxxxxxxx


Have a fun time with your DD! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning. I am interested in seeing your ball. I have been knitting ornaments. I started a tradition many years ago where I make a new ornament for everyone. After several years it is hard to come up with new idea.


Did you see the hat and mittens ornaments someone posted earlier?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-573497-1.html#13121490


----------



## Islander

Good morning, 6:30 a.m and I can't sleep. Time for a cup of Yorkshire I think. A rainy day, our leaves are almost down now. We had a great Remembrance Day turn out and the weather cooperated. Mr J has a new doctor that will come to our house. She came for a meet and greet and stayed 2 hours. That's almost unheard of these days.

The sea lions have invaded Cowichan Bay where Josephine, June, Pam and Mav walked the docks. It's bringing the tourists in like crazy. They will stay until the salmon run is over.

http://www.cheknews.ca/hundreds-of-sea-lions-take-over-docks-of-cowichan-bayhundreds-of-sea-lions-take-over-docks-of-cowichan-bay-507982/


----------



## Islander

Some shots of our Remembrance Day at the Lake taken by local photographer.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a very windy Wales, the wind got up yesterday evening and has been blowing all night, not a lot of leaves left on the trees now. I'm safely tucked up in front of the fire and don't intend to venture far, at least it's not raining yet. Have a good one. xx


We lead similar lives, nothing like the warmth of a log. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Yep! There's a surprise!! How's the knitting going? I am doing a blanket for the hospice in some brushed DK that I got from a charity shop for almost nothing, I should think they will start to need them pretty soon, although we are allegedly getting 17'C on Thursday!!! It's lovely and soft. I'm trying to do a different pattern on each square!! xxxx


It was 23F here this morning bbbbbrrrrrr........


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> It's annoying when you have to do something twice.
> I always used floor filters. I also used to get a filter that was rated about 3 times larger than the capacity of the tank. Then I didn't have to clean the filter as often, which is the messiest, most noxious task ever!!! It's a good thing the fish are worth it.


I've had the under gravel filters, but I think I'd rather vacuum. I'm cycling for 6 weeks yet, with no fish until it's safe for them. Mr J wanted to plant the tank up and let the plants remove the ammonia, but looking after an underwater garden is a whole different ball game and expensive... have to have the right lighting and substrate. I'll only have a few plants as the last one's I bought were $10 each. Hopefully I can start more from the ones I choose. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Some shots of our Remembrance Day at the Lake taken by local photographer.


Beautiful photos Trish xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Great news about the new doctor, hope everything works out well with her. xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Busy day today. This morning I a running a workshop for the U3A on Dorset Buttons,hen we are doing the supermarket and fish and chips, then WI this evening and on top of that my neighbour is coming home from hospital.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone, catch you later, if I can. xxxx


Happy Wednesday to you... you are making me tired! xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> It was 23F here this morning bbbbbrrrrrr........


Long underwear time. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely morning teaching 26 U3A ladies how to make Dorset buttons, with vvarying success some very good others a bit freeform but they all enjoyed them and want me to come back and so some more workshops.

Am now having a sit down after having been shopping and had fish and chips. My neighbour is on her way home having had to wait all morning for transport. I'll pop in and her see when she is back. Then off to WI tonight. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Great news about the new doctor, hope everything works out well with her. xxxx


A very kind caring doctor, doctored in the Queen Charlottes on Haida Gwaii where its very isolated. She has a love of horses and dogs. She will visit when needed and pop in spontaneously, as she's in the area weekly. Can't get much better than that. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely morning teaching 26 U3A ladies how to make Dorset buttons, with vvarying success some very good others a bit freeform but they all enjoyed them and want me to come back and so some more workshops.
> 
> Am now having a sit down after having been shopping and had fish and chips. My neighbour is on her way home having had to wait all morning for transport. I'll pop in and her see when she is back. Then off to WI tonight. xx


I think those fish and chips re-energize you! Your neighbour will be glad to see you and be home for sure. Have a good WI meeting... what's on your itinerary for the rest of the week! Do you sleep! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> A very kind caring doctor, doctored in the Queen Charlottes on Haida Gwaii where its very isolated. She has a love of horses and dogs. She will visit when needed and pop in spontaneously, as she's in the area weekly. Can't get much better than that. xoxo


That is great! Sounds like a truly caring doctor. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Yes, thank you. They are very cute. One year I made hats and one year I made mittens. I am trying not to repeat.


RookieRetiree said:


> Did you see the hat and mittens ornaments someone posted earlier?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-573497-1.html#13121490


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Cold wind and lake effect flurries for this morning. There is snow falling in Whitby where I work.
> 
> Mr J's mom is in Clinton near Goderich, yesterday she said the snow was covering and continues. Roads so messy that her daughter did not drive from London Ont.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> That is great! Sounds like a truly caring doctor. :sm02: xxxooo


Hi Pam, is it a holiday for you today... Veterans Day? Hope you and Mr. Ric are keeping well. xoxox


----------



## Islander

I'm up to start my day, haven't a clue what I'm doing yet! Thinking of you all. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hi Pam, is it a holiday for you today... Veterans Day? Hope you and Mr. Ric are keeping well. xoxox


No, our Vetreran's Day is November 11th, so Monday was a holiday for most people.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> A very kind caring doctor, doctored in the Queen Charlottes on Haida Gwaii where its very isolated. She has a love of horses and dogs. She will visit when needed and pop in spontaneously, as she's in the area weekly. Can't get much better than that. xoxo


That sounds perfect. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I think those fish and chips re-energize you! Your neighbour will be glad to see you and be home for sure. Have a good WI meeting... what's on your itinerary for the rest of the week! Do you sleep! xoxoxo


My neighbour is now home and I have been in and made her a cup of tea and read her the riot act and told her to behave. Her son and grandsons have arrived so I've left them to it it. Tomorrow the WI are visiting the air tunnels at our local airport where they do a lot of research, taking Mr P with me. He should find it interesting. Friday I have a meeting for knitted town and then it's craft cafe in the afternoon. Nothing much planned for the week end except remaking the spare bed as DS is coming over from France to pick up yet another (number 7) jet ski and take back a load of shopping that I have done for him. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> How did working in the office give you good posture? It did nothing for me, mind you the osteoporosis doesn't either.????


I also spent a lot of time in London on parades. I learnt to march and hold myself correctly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning, 6:30 a.m and I can't sleep. Time for a cup of Yorkshire I think. A rainy day, our leaves are almost down now. We had a great Remembrance Day turn out and the weather cooperated. Mr J has a new doctor that will come to our house. She came for a meet and greet and stayed 2 hours. That's almost unheard of these days.
> 
> The sea lions have invaded Cowichan Bay where Josephine, June, Pam and Mav walked the docks. It's bringing the tourists in like crazy. They will stay until the salmon run is over.
> 
> http://www.cheknews.ca/hundreds-of-sea-lions-take-over-docks-of-cowichan-bayhundreds-of-sea-lions-take-over-docks-of-cowichan-bay-507982/


We've had so much wind lately our trees are just about bare. Glad you've got a doctor who will visit, that should make life a lot easier. Those sea lions remind me of when we were San Francisco . xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> We lead similar lives, nothing like the warmth of a log. xoxo


Oh yes, the trouble is we're running short again. xx :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> It was 23F here this morning bbbbbrrrrrr........


That's ccccccold. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Some shots of our Remembrance Day at the Lake taken by local photographer.


Lovely photos.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> My neighbour is now home and I have been in and made her a cup of tea and read her the riot act and told her to behave. Her son and grandsons have arrived so I've left them to it it. Tomorrow the WI are visiting the air tunnels at our local airport where they do a lot of research, taking Mr P with me. He should find it interesting. Friday I have a meeting for knitted town and then it's craft cafe in the afternoon. Nothing much planned for the week end except remaking the spare bed as DS is coming over from France to pick up yet another (number 7) jet ski and take back a load of shopping that I have done for him. xxx


Mr A would love that visit as well. I hope Mr P enjoyed it.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Cold wind and lake effect flurries for this morning. There is snow falling in Whitby where I work.
> I was trying to finish the ball that I started knitting during my class last weekend. I'm to the point where I need to stuff this thing. It's kind of wonky in places. My tension is not even in all places. I'll post a picture when I'm finished. And I'm all done with knitted decorations for this year when I finish this one.


Looking forward to seeing the finished, stuffed article!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have a wonderful day.
> Double-digit temperatures! Can you send some my way?


I think we are going to pay for this next week, temps are due to dip dramatically!! Nice bit of alliteration there!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Certainly detracts from the movie experience.
> I wish our cops and ambulance would take a page from your people. When there is an accident on the highway, multiple lanes of the highway are blocked off for hours. They have to wait for the investigative team to come and photo the accident before anything is moved. And there is only one investigative team for all of southern ontario.


I was pleasantly surprised that we weren't there for hours!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you see the hat and mittens ornaments someone posted earlier?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-573497-1.html#13121490


Aww, so cute!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, 6:30 a.m and I can't sleep. Time for a cup of Yorkshire I think. A rainy day, our leaves are almost down now. We had a great Remembrance Day turn out and the weather cooperated. Mr J has a new doctor that will come to our house. She came for a meet and greet and stayed 2 hours. That's almost unheard of these days.
> 
> The sea lions have invaded Cowichan Bay where Josephine, June, Pam and Mav walked the docks. It's bringing the tourists in like crazy. They will stay until the salmon run is over.
> 
> http://www.cheknews.ca/hundreds-of-sea-lions-take-over-docks-of-cowichan-bayhundreds-of-sea-lions-take-over-docks-of-cowichan-bay-507982/


Oh wow, thanks for that Trish, lovely to see Cowichan again and lovely to see the sea lions, glad I can't smell them though!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Some shots of our Remembrance Day at the Lake taken by local photographer.


How lovely, glad there was such a good turn out, it looked like a lovely day!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It was 23F here this morning bbbbbrrrrrr........


That's -5'C, ouch!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely morning teaching 26 U3A ladies how to make Dorset buttons, with vvarying success some very good others a bit freeform but they all enjoyed them and want me to come back and so some more workshops.
> 
> Am now having a sit down after having been shopping and had fish and chips. My neighbour is on her way home having had to wait all morning for transport. I'll pop in and her see when she is back. Then off to WI tonight. xx


Give Jean my best for a full and quick recovery!!xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes, the trouble is we're running short again. xx :sm17:


Well, you will keep burning the blooming things!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone I'm at Stephens. He still has a pain in his neck and shoulder blade. Will he he'll go to the doctors. I think it's his gallbladder. Anyways he won't do what he doesn't want to. 

We had fish and chips tonight and that's about all my news for today. Little treasure came today, it took us half an hour to get my vacuum cleaner to work. I absolutely hate this dyson cordless. (Rant for the day).

I'll catch up now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's -5'C, ouch!!!! xxxx


It's going to be lnearly that here tonight!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, you will keep burning the blooming things!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


And I will keep on burning them. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, thanks for that Trish, lovely to see Cowichan again and lovely to see the sea lions, glad I can't smell them though!! xxx


Or hear them -- they're noisy! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone I'm at Stephens. He still has a pain in his neck and shoulder blade. Will he he'll go to the doctors. I think it's his gallbladder. Anyways he won't do what he doesn't want to.
> 
> We had fish and chips tonight and that's about all my news for today. Little treasure came today, it took us half an hour to get my vacuum cleaner to work. I absolutely hate this dyson cordless. (Rant for the day).
> 
> I'll catch up now.


When I was having gallbladder issues, it hit me in the sternum and radiated up my neck, so much I thought they were heart attacks, except it went on for hours and was painful. It took a walk in Dr to figure it out and after I had my gallbladder and stones removed I've never been bothered since. Put up with it for 3 yrs though until a CT showed all the stones. He should get it checked out. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Or hear them -- they're noisy! :sm02: xxxooo


And stinky.... there's no emoji for that! xoxo


----------



## Gundi2

very interesting, thanks


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> When I was having gallbladder issues, it hit me in the sternum and radiated up my neck, so much I thought they were heart attacks, except it went on for hours and was painful. It took a walk in Dr to figure it out and after I had my gallbladder and stones removed I've never been bothered since. Put up with it for 3 yrs though until a CT showed all the stones. He should get it checked out. xoxoxoxo


He now says it's a trapped nerve in his back and sue can wiggle it....there's not a lot you can say to that is there. I've told him to sort his back out. Fat lot of advice he takes from me. Men know best....bit like his dad really.


----------



## jinx

Reoccurring right shoulder and neck pain makes sense if it is the gallbladder. What a person eats can set off an attack. Hoping he realizes soon that he needs a diagnosis of that pain.


grandma susan said:


> He now says it's a trapped nerve in his back and sue can wiggle it....there's not a lot you can say to that is there. I've told him to sort his back out. Fat lot of advice he takes from me. Men know best....bit like his dad really.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> Some shots of our Remembrance Day at the Lake taken by local photographer.


Fantastic way to commemorate the veterans.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> He now says it's a trapped nerve in his back and sue can wiggle it....there's not a lot you can say to that is there. I've told him to sort his back out. Fat lot of advice he takes from me. Men know best....bit like his dad really.


TMI ?????? xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic way to commemorate the veterans.


Any buyers yet? xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Any buyers yet? xx


It's all done. We have the contract and earnest money check in hand. The inspection was today (hopefully passed) so we are just waiting on the plat of survey release and the buyer's mortgage to go through. The closing is set for 1/16. We're not sure yet where we'll live in the interim until the house in TN is done hopefully before 3/1. Need to get through the holidays first.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> It's all done. We have the contract and earnest money check in hand. The inspection was today (hopefully passed) so we are just waiting on the plat of survey release and the buyer's mortgage to go through. The closing is set for 1/16. We're not sure yet where we'll live in the interim until the house in TN is done hopefully before 3/1. Need to get through the holidays first.


That is awesome! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> That is awesome! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


We're sitting more comfortably these days but still keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That is awesome! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Just us to go now. xx :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Just us to go now. xx :sm16:


Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you.


And me you. xx ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Give Jean my best for a full and quick recovery!!xx


Thank you I will. Popped in to see her after WI and she's ok. Will go in again in the morning.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> We're sitting more comfortably these days but still keeping fingers crossed.


Definitely. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just us to go now. xx :sm16:


I know. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales.Shopping today, it is only Thursday jinx, but plumber should be coming tomorrow. Think I might have to go and cuddle more yarn today, I've got the itch so will have to scratch it. DH has gone to pick up his bread first as he forgot to yesterday, he only went for bread and paper, not sure he switched his brain cell on yesterday. See you later, have a nice day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey but turning blue Surrey. Heavy mist over the fields coming home last night, but it is still very mild. Sold some of my brooches last night so my workshop fund is going up.

Off with the WI to visit the Farnborough Wind tunnels today taking Mr P with me, should be very interesting.

Happy Thursday everyone, xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but turning blue Surrey. Heavy mist over the fields coming home last night, but it is still very mild. Sold some of my brooches last night so my workshop fund is going up.
> 
> Off with the WI to visit the Farnborough Wind tunnels today taking Mr P with me, should be very interesting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone, xx


Have fun, don't get blown away. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone I'm at Stephens. He still has a pain in his neck and shoulder blade. Will he he'll go to the doctors. I think it's his gallbladder. Anyways he won't do what he doesn't want to.
> 
> We had fish and chips tonight and that's about all my news for today. Little treasure came today, it took us half an hour to get my vacuum cleaner to work. I absolutely hate this dyson cordless. (Rant for the day).
> 
> I'll catch up now.


Hi Susan, I was contemplating getting one of those ( a Dyson, not a Stephen!) but don't think I'll bother now! Sorry your boy is being stubborn and I don't suppose a lamping will help? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's going to be lnearly that here tonight!!!!!! xxxx


Double ouch, I hope you made it through the night without bits freezing and snapping off!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It's all done. We have the contract and earnest money check in hand. The inspection was today (hopefully passed) so we are just waiting on the plat of survey release and the buyer's mortgage to go through. The closing is set for 1/16. We're not sure yet where we'll live in the interim until the house in TN is done hopefully before 3/1. Need to get through the holidays first.


I'm really pleased for you dear, you're on your way! Homeless for the holidays though? Good job you have a big family, I expect they'll look after you until your new place is ready. Now all we have to do is get Jacky on the move!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you.


....and Pam, of course!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but turning blue Surrey. Heavy mist over the fields coming home last night, but it is still very mild. Sold some of my brooches last night so my workshop fund is going up.
> 
> Off with the WI to visit the Farnborough Wind tunnels today taking Mr P with me, should be very interesting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone, xx


Have a great day in the tunnels and well done on selling some of your lovely brooches!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Have fun, don't get blown away. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I'll try not to xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Have a great day in the tunnels and well done on selling some of your lovely brooches!! xxxx


Thank you honey xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a grey but mild London! Have just come back from finally getting my flu jab so I think I might just have to take it easy for the rest of the day!! On the other hand, I still have gardening to do so will bite the bullet and bravely try to get on with it!!

Catch you all later, have a really good day or whatever you are having! Lotsa love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Thanks for the day clarification. I have not left the house in the last week and it does get hard to remember what day it is.
I can relate to going to get something and coming back without it. I often go to another room to get something and end up doing 10 chores and forget what I actually started to do.
Last night I was going to make https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/fair-isle-hat-6209 I just could not figure it out. Having made it before I thought it would be a piece of cake. I woke up thinking about it. I probably dreamed about it. I hate when that happens. I am not in the mood to pet this yarn today. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales.Shopping today, it is only Thursday jinx, but plumber should be coming tomorrow. Think I might have to go and cuddle more yarn today, I've got the itch so will have to scratch it. DH has gone to pick up his bread first as he forgot to yesterday, he only went for bread and paper, not sure he switched his brain cell on yesterday. See you later, have a nice day. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but turning blue Surrey. Heavy mist over the fields coming home last night, but it is still very mild. Sold some of my brooches last night so my workshop fund is going up.
> 
> Off with the WI to visit the Farnborough Wind tunnels today taking Mr P with me, should be very interesting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone, xx


Happy Thursday to you. Hope you do not mind if I put a link to the wind tunnels. https://www.airsciences.org.uk/windtunnels.html I had never heard of them. Hope you and yours have an interesting and fun day.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for the day clarification. I have not left the house in the last week and it does get hard to remember what day it is.
> I can relate to going to get something and coming back without it. I often go to another room to get something and end up doing 10 chores and forget what I actually started to do.
> Last night I was going to make https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/fair-isle-hat-6209 I just could not figure it out. Having made it before I thought it would be a piece of cake. I woke up thinking about it. I probably dreamed about it. I hate when that happens. I am not in the mood to pet this yarn today.


That's such a lovely hat, I like the way the knitter tried to get the trees green with a gold star! If you've made it before, it's bound to come back to you when you are ready to try again!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> That's such a lovely hat, I like the way the knitter tried to get the trees green with a gold star! If you've made it before, it's bound to come back to you when you are ready to try again!!


Morning. That is my hat. I made it in the round and the pattern is knit flat. I have made many mosaic projects but this is driving me crazy. I got the wrong idea in my mind and cannot get rid of it. Even having it in timeout over night has not helped. I just cannot get the design started. errereeklsdfjal;ffljdgdknv!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow starting tonight. 
We had a dusting of snow yesterday, but the sun came out and made it go away. Not going to be so lucky tonight. They are forecasting 6" of snow before it turns to slush/ice pellets falling from the sky.
I have Knit Night tonight. Lucky for me Cobourg is only 6 km away.
I finished my Christmas ball last night. Now I just have to finish the swoncho.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. That is my hat. I made it in the round and the pattern is knit flat. I have made many mosaic projects but this is driving me crazy. I got the wrong idea in my mind and cannot get rid of it. Even having it in timeout over night has not helped. I just cannot get the design started. errereeklsdfjal;ffljdgdknv!


Time to work on something else, until inspiration comes to you.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. That is my hat. I made it in the round and the pattern is knit flat. I have made many mosaic projects but this is driving me crazy. I got the wrong idea in my mind and cannot get rid of it. Even having it in timeout over night has not helped. I just cannot get the design started. errereeklsdfjal;ffljdgdknv!


Go and wash your mouth out, such language!!!! :sm23: I know you will get there, just take a deep breath, calm your mind and try try again!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. That is a very cute ball. Snow is in our forecast this evening. Not looking forward to seeing it. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow starting tonight.
> We had a dusting of snow yesterday, but the sun came out and made it go away. Not going to be so lucky tonight. They are forecasting 6" of snow before it turns to slush/ice pellets falling from the sky.
> I have Knit Night tonight. Lucky for me Cobourg is only 6 km away.
> I finished my Christmas ball last night. Now I just have to finish the swoncho.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow starting tonight.
> We had a dusting of snow yesterday, but the sun came out and made it go away. Not going to be so lucky tonight. They are forecasting 6" of snow before it turns to slush/ice pellets falling from the sky.
> I have Knit Night tonight. Lucky for me Cobourg is only 6 km away.
> I finished my Christmas ball last night. Now I just have to finish the swoncho.


That's cute!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Thursday to you. Hope you do not mind if I put a link to the wind tunnels. https://www.airsciences.org.uk/windtunnels.html I had never heard of them. Hope you and yours have an interesting and fun day.


We have wind tunnels in the university in Oshawa. Not in historic buildings. The wind tunnels are mostly used by the students and the weather network people.
Airplane testing in this area consisted mostly of putting aluminum models of the airplane, with sensor cones on the nose, on a rocket engine and sending it into Lake Ontario. One of the models ended up in Lake Ontario near our old house. We rowed out in our rubber dinghy and I touched the tail of the model that was sticking out above the water. It was warm to the touch. I thought it would be as cold as the lake waters. The air force came days later and pulled it from the lake and buried it in the nuclear dump that was a mile away from our old house.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for the day clarification. I have not left the house in the last week and it does get hard to remember what day it is.
> I can relate to going to get something and coming back without it. I often go to another room to get something and end up doing 10 chores and forget what I actually started to do.
> Last night I was going to make https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/fair-isle-hat-6209 I just could not figure it out. Having made it before I thought it would be a piece of cake. I woke up thinking about it. I probably dreamed about it. I hate when that happens. I am not in the mood to pet this yarn today.


That is a beautiful hat.
Time to work on something else.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild London! Have just come back from finally getting my flu jab so I think I might just have to take it easy for the rest of the day!! On the other hand, I still have gardening to do so will bite the bullet and bravely try to get on with it!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a really good day or whatever you are having! Lotsa love to you all xxxxxxxxx


Mum has tried twice to get her flu jab, but they are short of shots over here. She was told to try again next week.
Maybe the flu vaccine is being delivered by Canada Post which is having rotating strikes.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, I was contemplating getting one of those ( a Dyson, not a Stephen!) but don't think I'll bother now! Sorry your boy is being stubborn and I don't suppose a lamping will help? xxxx


I have a Shark vaccum that looks exactly like the Dyson cordless, but mine has a cord. The motor is so powerful, it rotates my wrist when I turn it on.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but turning blue Surrey. Heavy mist over the fields coming home last night, but it is still very mild. Sold some of my brooches last night so my workshop fund is going up.
> 
> Off with the WI to visit the Farnborough Wind tunnels today taking Mr P with me, should be very interesting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone, xx


That should be fun. Mr P will have to keep you from blowing away.
That's great that you sold your brooches.
We've bypassed fall here and are going straight to winter.
One of the ski resorts north of Toronto is opening this weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales.Shopping today, it is only Thursday jinx, but plumber should be coming tomorrow. Think I might have to go and cuddle more yarn today, I've got the itch so will have to scratch it. DH has gone to pick up his bread first as he forgot to yesterday, he only went for bread and paper, not sure he switched his brain cell on yesterday. See you later, have a nice day. xx


If he comes back with just a paper again, send him right back out. And tell him to fill up on petrol too.
Have fun knitting.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has tried twice to get her flu jab, but they are short of shots over here. She was told to try again next week.
> Maybe the flu vaccine is being delivered by Canada Post which is having rotating strikes.


Could be! This was my second attempt, they ran out last month. I got a bit cross with the assistant who seemed to want me to bellow my date of birth to her from one end of the shop to the other, with quite a crowd of customers in between. I think she thought I was being precious, I think she was being insensitive!!


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> It's all done. We have the contract and earnest money check in hand. The inspection was today (hopefully passed) so we are just waiting on the plat of survey release and the buyer's mortgage to go through. The closing is set for 1/16. We're not sure yet where we'll live in the interim until the house in TN is done hopefully before 3/1. Need to get through the holidays first.


It'll be a very happy holidays. Congratulations.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That should be fun. Mr P will have to keep you from blowing away.
> That's great that you sold your brooches.
> We've bypassed fall here and are going straight to winter.
> One of the ski resorts north of Toronto is opening this weekend.


I feel for you, couldn't cope with your long, snowy, cold winters! Tell me again why you don't live in Florida any more?!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> When I was having gallbladder issues, it hit me in the sternum and radiated up my neck, so much I thought they were heart attacks, except it went on for hours and was painful. It took a walk in Dr to figure it out and after I had my gallbladder and stones removed I've never been bothered since. Put up with it for 3 yrs though until a CT showed all the stones. He should get it checked out. xoxoxoxo


I've had sticky stones, but so far they've moved on without surgery. I know which foods to stay away from now. Mostly the greasy fried foods that DD loves.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I think we are going to pay for this next week, temps are due to dip dramatically!! Nice bit of alliteration there!!


It will be a shock. It was when it happened over here. Long range forecast is not showing any relief over the next few weeks.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Looking forward to seeing the finished, stuffed article!!!


It was fun, and I have a few more patterns, but I'm not sure if I want to do another right away.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes, the trouble is we're running short again. xx :sm17:


I think it might be time to get another load of the pre-cut logs in again. :sm12: :sm26:


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I also spent a lot of time in London on parades. I learnt to march and hold myself correctly.


We provide benches and seats for our veterans. The active servicemen and women and the cadets have to stand.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> My neighbour is now home and I have been in and made her a cup of tea and read her the riot act and told her to behave. Her son and grandsons have arrived so I've left them to it it. Tomorrow the WI are visiting the air tunnels at our local airport where they do a lot of research, taking Mr P with me. He should find it interesting. Friday I have a meeting for knitted town and then it's craft cafe in the afternoon. Nothing much planned for the week end except remaking the spare bed as DS is coming over from France to pick up yet another (number 7) jet ski and take back a load of shopping that I have done for him. xxx


Where is he storing all the jet skis?
It's nice that he can come and visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Cold wind and lake effect flurries for this morning. There is snow falling in Whitby where I work.





Islander said:


> Mr J's mom is in Clinton near Goderich, yesterday she said the snow was covering and continues. Roads so messy that her daughter did not drive from London Ont.


She's right in the snow belt off Georgian Bay. The roads won't be clear until after this weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go (It's actually past time for me to go.)
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It was fun, and I have a few more patterns, but I'm not sure if I want to do another right away.


I can't do little fiddly things at all now, no patience with them!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Could be! This was my second attempt, they ran out last month. I got a bit cross with the assistant who seemed to want me to bellow my date of birth to her from one end of the shop to the other, with quite a crowd of customers in between. I think she thought I was being precious, I think she was being insensitive!!


Do you have a privacy law? It took quite some time before workers realized that saying our age, weight, birthday date, and phone numbers were not to be said out loud in a public area. Most places are better now and have a sign saying stand back behind sign to give privacy to the person in front of you. Shouting across the room really just requires common sense. I remember the time a nurse came to the front desk and called the lab to say they were sending Mrs. Kudkths down for a pregnancy test. I bet Mrs. kldflkja would have liked to keep that information private.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has tried twice to get her flu jab, but they are short of shots over here. She was told to try again next week.
> Maybe the flu vaccine is being delivered by Canada Post which is having rotating strikes.


We are lucky and got the vaccine without problem. I was questioning if Mr. Wonderful should have gotten his when he was feeling so poorly.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Just us to go now. xx :sm16:


It is. I have my fingers crossed permanently for you. DS3 is busy painting his new flat. He has the use of his holiday home until the end of November, which is handy.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow starting tonight.
> We had a dusting of snow yesterday, but the sun came out and made it go away. Not going to be so lucky tonight. They are forecasting 6" of snow before it turns to slush/ice pellets falling from the sky.
> I have Knit Night tonight. Lucky for me Cobourg is only 6 km away.
> I finished my Christmas ball last night. Now I just have to finish the swoncho.


Nice work, as usual. I like the colours.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Go and wash your mouth out, such language!!!! :sm23: I know you will get there, just take a deep breath, calm your mind and try try again!! xxxx


I thought the language was a bit much as well, but it's hard to reprimand an old lady (!) Sorry Jinx. Try something simpler then go back to it. We all know you can do it.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's Thursday so I am having the twins after school again. then back to theirs for my weekly pasta dinner.

Tomorrow will be very sad. I have a funeral for one of my Vetlettes. She had suffered progressively for months with COPD. A lovely lady whom we will all miss, especially her sister who is one of us.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I thought the language was a bit much as well, but it's hard to reprimand an old lady (!) Sorry Jinx. Try something simpler then go back to it. We all know you can do it.


HaHa. How old do you think I am? I suppose saying I have greatgrands makes me old. :sm02: Yes, it is in timeout until I can over the idea that does not work. Maybe need to work a mosaic dishcloth to refresh this OLD memory how to do it.


----------



## wendyacz

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow starting tonight.
> We had a dusting of snow yesterday, but the sun came out and made it go away. Not going to be so lucky tonight. They are forecasting 6" of snow before it turns to slush/ice pellets falling from the sky.
> I have Knit Night tonight. Lucky for me Cobourg is only 6 km away.
> I finished my Christmas ball last night. Now I just have to finish the swoncho.


Very cute tea cosy!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> ....and Pam, of course!! xxxx


Fingers and toes.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but turning blue Surrey. Heavy mist over the fields coming home last night, but it is still very mild. Sold some of my brooches last night so my workshop fund is going up.
> 
> Off with the WI to visit the Farnborough Wind tunnels today taking Mr P with me, should be very interesting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone, xx


Well done on selling the brooches. Your day at the wind tunnels should be a fun day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow starting tonight.
> We had a dusting of snow yesterday, but the sun came out and made it go away. Not going to be so lucky tonight. They are forecasting 6" of snow before it turns to slush/ice pellets falling from the sky.
> I have Knit Night tonight. Lucky for me Cobourg is only 6 km away.
> I finished my Christmas ball last night. Now I just have to finish the swoncho.


That looks great, Mav! Be safe out there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has tried twice to get her flu jab, but they are short of shots over here. She was told to try again next week.
> Maybe the flu vaccine is being delivered by Canada Post which is having rotating strikes.


We were able to get our flu jabs last week when we went for our yearly wellness checkup. We asked about the updated shingles shots and apparently they are short of those here. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Double ouch, I hope you made it through the night without bits freezing and snapping off!! :sm23: xxxx


Stayed snuggled under my duvet until necessary then hoped quickly back under. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> We were able to get our flu jabs last week when we went for our yearly wellness checkup. We asked about the updated shingles shots and apparently they are short of those here. xxxooo


The pharmacies got most of the supply. I'm going to get mine there.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> It's Thursday so I am having the twins after school again. then back to theirs for my weekly pasta dinner.
> 
> Tomorrow will be very sad. I have a funeral for one of my Vetlettes. She had suffered progressively for months with COPD. A lovely lady whom we will all miss, especially her sister who is one of us.


So sorry to hear about your friend. Sending many comforting hugs to you and all the others. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> If he comes back with just a paper again, send him right back out. And tell him to fill up on petrol too.
> Have fun knitting.


He did manage to remember it today, it doesn't worry me I hardly ever eat bread anyway. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers and toes.


One of these days. The neighbors across the street are supposed to be out of their house by December 19th. That will leave only us and it's very weird here now so will be even weirder when they move. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I think it might be time to get another load of the pre-cut logs in again. :sm12: :sm26:


DH has ordered them, I think he's learnt I'm not involved anymore. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> The pharmacies got most of the supply. I'm going to get mine there.


That's what the doctor said and he said if they don't have them there we can get on a waiting list to be notified when they come in. I'll probably do that. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has ordered them, I think he's learnt I'm not involved anymore. xx


Good!!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I thought the language was a bit much as well, but it's hard to reprimand an old lady (!) Sorry Jinx. Try something simpler then go back to it. We all know you can do it.


Now that I figured it out. The words in my head are really nasty curse words. How could I have been so stupid? I think I have other things on my mind beside knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> One of these days. The neighbors across the street are supposed to be out of their house by December 19th. That will leave only us and it's very weird here now so will be even weirder when they move. xxxooo


You're in the proverbial ghost town.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> You're in the proverbial ghost town.


No kidding and it's kind of creepy. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Now that I figured it out. The words in my head are really nasty curse words. How could I have been so stupid? I think I have other things on my mind beside knitting.


Be kind to yourself. You definitely have other things on your mind.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Shopping done and I did get to go to the yarn shop of course I succumbed. DH just hung around while I had a good feel of everything and didn't even flinch when I bought some, not that he should I paid for it. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Be kind to yourself. You definitely have other things on your mind.


Definitely you do, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Shopping done and I did get to go to the yarn shop of course I succumbed. DH just hung around while I had a good feel of everything and didn't even flinch when I bought some, not that he should I paid for it. xx


Good! And even better that you bought some. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Thursday to you. Hope you do not mind if I put a link to the wind tunnels. https://www.airsciences.org.uk/windtunnels.html I had never heard of them. Hope you and yours have an interesting and fun day.


It was fascinating. Talk was given by ex employees who had a wealth of knowledge. Mr P really enjoyed it and I found a lot of interest shapes to photograph. X


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Where is he storing all the jet skis?
> It's nice that he can come and visit.


He has a very large barn. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Well done on selling the brooches. Your day at the wind tunnels should be a fun day! xxxooo


Mr Ric would love it xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Photo of my son's house posted by DOL (daughter outlaw) of autumn colours


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of my son's house posted by DOL (daughter outlaw) of autumn colours


Very nice.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ric would love it xx


I bet he would! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of my son's house posted by DOL (daughter outlaw) of autumn colours


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> He has a very large barn. Xx


As do a lot of houses in France. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm home from Stephens until Saturday I think. We are going towel shopping. 

I came home this morning and to my Albert some flowers, would you believe that the cream roses were still there and going good. However I added the chrysanthemums so he'd have plenty this week. I must take the people up there some sweets at Christmas, that look after his grave so good. 

I went to Asda and I got most of my drinkable spirits for presses for Christmas and I only have two more bottles to go. 

I feel ok doing it this year, different to last. 

Hope you are all ok.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Double ouch, I hope you made it through the night without bits freezing and snapping off!! :sm23: xxxx


ive had dyson for years but this thing is terrible. Everything with it is hard to do. Opening filters etc. fitting pipes on etc. all a hassle and difficult. I think I bought it too early and they hadn't worked out the faults. It only lasts ten mins, no forty like they say. The concept of it is great but nothing but hard work. That's my thoughts on them. I'd never get another dyson,and I used to swear by them


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do you have a privacy law? It took quite some time before workers realized that saying our age, weight, birthday date, and phone numbers were not to be said out loud in a public area. Most places are better now and have a sign saying stand back behind sign to give privacy to the person in front of you. Shouting across the room really just requires common sense. I remember the time a nurse came to the front desk and called the lab to say they were sending Mrs. Kudkths down for a pregnancy test. I bet Mrs. kldflkja would have liked to keep that information private.


Yes we do have those laws here, although whether they realise that in the pharmacy, who knows? I am going to write a letter to the manager, don't want to get the girl out of her job but she needs tobe told!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We are lucky and got the vaccine without problem. I was questioning if Mr. Wonderful should have gotten his when he was feeling so poorly.


I was asked if I was in good health at present, don't think they would have given me the vaccine if I had said I wasn't well.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It's Thursday so I am having the twins after school again. then back to theirs for my weekly pasta dinner.
> 
> Tomorrow will be very sad. I have a funeral for one of my Vetlettes. She had suffered progressively for months with COPD. A lovely lady whom we will all miss, especially her sister who is one of us.


So sorry you have lost an old friend Saxy, it's a sad thing about this time of life that our contemporaries are starting to drop of their perches, big hugs for you and your friends sister! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> One of these days. The neighbors across the street are supposed to be out of their house by December 19th. That will leave only us and it's very weird here now so will be even weirder when they move. xxxooo


Oh Pam, that's so cruel to leave you stranded there on your own. I'd be on the phone every half hour until they gave in, shall I come over and lamp them for you?! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Now that I figured it out. The words in my head are really nasty curse words. How could I have been so stupid? I think I have other things on my mind beside knitting.


By George, I think she's got it!!! Well done jinx,especially for not giving in!! xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home from Stephens until Saturday I think. We are going towel shopping.
> 
> I came home this morning and to my Albert some flowers, would you believe that the cream roses were still there and going good. However I added the chrysanthemums so he'd have plenty this week. I must take the people up there some sweets at Christmas, that look after his grave so good.
> 
> I went to Asda and I got most of my drinkable spirits for presses for Christmas and I only have two more bottles to go.
> 
> I feel ok doing it this year, different to last.
> 
> Hope you are all ok.


Glad the flowers are staying pretty for Mr A! Isn't it funny, even when we think we'll never get over something, we do, even if we don't particularly want to. The human spirit is amazing. Happy for you dear cos you're getting there! xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh Pam, that's so cruel to leave you stranded there on your own. I'd be on the phone every half hour until they gave in, shall I come over and lamp them for you?! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Please do! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad the flowers are staying pretty for Mr A! Isn't it funny, even when we think we'll never get over something, we do, even if we don't particularly want to. The human spirit is amazing. Happy for you dear cos you're getting there! xxxxxx


Me, too, Susan! Much love and many hugs! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Yes we do have those laws here, although whether they realise that in the pharmacy, who knows? I am going to write a letter to the manager, don't want to get the girl out of her job but she needs tobe told!!


From Facebook.
There is nothing worse than a Doctor's Receptionist who insists you tell her what is wrong with you in a room full of other patients.

I know most of us have experienced this, and I love the way this guy handled it.

A 65-year-old man walked into a crowded waiting room and approached the desk.

The Receptionist said, 'Yes sir, what are you seeing the Doctor for today?'

'There's something wrong with my dick', he replied.

The receptionist became irritated and said, 'You shouldn't come into a crowded waiting room and say things like that. '

'Why not, you asked me what was wrong and I told you,' he said.

The Receptionist replied; 'Now you've caused some embarrassment in this room full of people. You should have said there is something wrong with your ear or something and discussed the problem further with the Doctor in private.'

The man replied, 'You shouldn't ask people questions in a roomful of strangers, if the answer could embarrass anyone. The man walked out, waited several minutes, and then re-entered.

The Receptionist smiled smugly and asked, 'Yes??'

'There's something wrong with my ear,' he stated.

The Receptionist nodded approvingly and smiled, knowing he had taken her advice.. 'And what is wrong with your ear, Sir?'

'I can't piss out of it,' he replied.

The waiting room erupted in laughter...

Mess with seniors, and you're going to lose....(yep, sure are) ????

★¨`*•♫.•Pass it on!! Give someone else a reason to smile. ♫ ..•* ★


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> From Facebook.
> There is nothing worse than a Doctor's Receptionist who insists you tell her what is wrong with you in a room full of other patients.
> 
> I know most of us have experienced this, and I love the way this guy handled it.
> 
> A 65-year-old man walked into a crowded waiting room and approached the desk.
> 
> The Receptionist said, 'Yes sir, what are you seeing the Doctor for today?'
> 
> 'There's something wrong with my dick', he replied.
> 
> The receptionist became irritated and said, 'You shouldn't come into a crowded waiting room and say things like that. '
> 
> 'Why not, you asked me what was wrong and I told you,' he said.
> 
> The Receptionist replied; 'Now you've caused some embarrassment in this room full of people. You should have said there is something wrong with your ear or something and discussed the problem further with the Doctor in private.'
> 
> The man replied, 'You shouldn't ask people questions in a roomful of strangers, if the answer could embarrass anyone. The man walked out, waited several minutes, and then re-entered.
> 
> The Receptionist smiled smugly and asked, 'Yes??'
> 
> 'There's something wrong with my ear,' he stated.
> 
> The Receptionist nodded approvingly and smiled, knowing he had taken her advice.. 'And what is wrong with your ear, Sir?'
> 
> 'I can't piss out of it,' he replied.
> 
> The waiting room erupted in laughter...
> 
> Mess with seniors, and you're going to lose....(yep, sure are) ????
> 
> ★¨`*•♫.•Pass it on!! Give someone else a reason to smile. ♫ ..•* ★


Brilliant xx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> From Facebook.
> There is nothing worse than a Doctor's Receptionist who insists you tell her what is wrong with you in a room full of other patients.
> 
> I know most of us have experienced this, and I love the way this guy handled it.
> 
> A 65-year-old man walked into a crowded waiting room and approached the desk.
> 
> The Receptionist said, 'Yes sir, what are you seeing the Doctor for today?'
> 
> 'There's something wrong with my dick', he replied.
> 
> The receptionist became irritated and said, 'You shouldn't come into a crowded waiting room and say things like that. '
> 
> 'Why not, you asked me what was wrong and I told you,' he said.
> 
> The Receptionist replied; 'Now you've caused some embarrassment in this room full of people. You should have said there is something wrong with your ear or something and discussed the problem further with the Doctor in private.'
> 
> The man replied, 'You shouldn't ask people questions in a roomful of strangers, if the answer could embarrass anyone. The man walked out, waited several minutes, and then re-entered.
> 
> The Receptionist smiled smugly and asked, 'Yes??'
> 
> 'There's something wrong with my ear,' he stated.
> 
> The Receptionist nodded approvingly and smiled, knowing he had taken her advice.. 'And what is wrong with your ear, Sir?'
> 
> 'I can't piss out of it,' he replied.
> 
> The waiting room erupted in laughter...
> 
> Mess with seniors, and you're going to lose....(yep, sure are) ????
> 
> ★¨`*•♫.•Pass it on!! Give someone else a reason to smile. ♫ ..•* ★


That is great! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> From Facebook.
> There is nothing worse than a Doctor's Receptionist who insists you tell her what is wrong with you in a room full of other patients.
> 
> I know most of us have experienced this, and I love the way this guy handled it.
> 
> A 65-year-old man walked into a crowded waiting room and approached the desk.
> 
> The Receptionist said, 'Yes sir, what are you seeing the Doctor for today?'
> 
> 'There's something wrong with my dick', he replied.
> 
> The receptionist became irritated and said, 'You shouldn't come into a crowded waiting room and say things like that. '
> 
> 'Why not, you asked me what was wrong and I told you,' he said.
> 
> The Receptionist replied; 'Now you've caused some embarrassment in this room full of people. You should have said there is something wrong with your ear or something and discussed the problem further with the Doctor in private.'
> 
> The man replied, 'You shouldn't ask people questions in a roomful of strangers, if the answer could embarrass anyone. The man walked out, waited several minutes, and then re-entered.
> 
> The Receptionist smiled smugly and asked, 'Yes??'
> 
> 'There's something wrong with my ear,' he stated.
> 
> The Receptionist nodded approvingly and smiled, knowing he had taken her advice.. 'And what is wrong with your ear, Sir?'
> 
> 'I can't piss out of it,' he replied.
> 
> The waiting room erupted in laughter...
> 
> Mess with seniors, and you're going to lose....(yep, sure are) ????
> 
> ★¨`*•♫.•Pass it on!! Give someone else a reason to smile. ♫ ..•* ★


Hahaha!! Good on him!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow starting tonight.
> We had a dusting of snow yesterday, but the sun came out and made it go away. Not going to be so lucky tonight. They are forecasting 6" of snow before it turns to slush/ice pellets falling from the sky.
> I have Knit Night tonight. Lucky for me Cobourg is only 6 km away.
> I finished my Christmas ball last night. Now I just have to finish the swoncho.


I love it !!!????????


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's raining here, but past the hill to the north of us, it is snow all the way north to Peterborough. It was snowing off and on all weekend long but nothing stuck here. Snow is supposed to continue overnight and we may get some accumulation. We're just in a little pocket of warm air thanks to Lake Ontario.
> My car was in the garage for an oil check and they told me that my tires were good for another winter. (They were lousy last year, so I'm still looking at new tires. I just don't need to rush)
> It was nice yesterday so we were out gathering leaves now that the wind has blown all the leaves out of the trees.
> Mum and I went to the Remembrance ceremony in the park beside city hall. The veterans marched to the park with the pipe and drum band. There was a lady behind me who did not know the words to our national anthem and sang "MMM MMM MMM" very loudly, until we came to the "O Canada" line, which seemed to be the only line she knew. She complained afterward that they changed all the words. No, only 3 lines, changing 'sons' to 'all of us' and 'native' to 'patriot'. If you don't know the words!!!! don't sing garbage so loudly. :sm25:
> My brother was over on Friday to take us all to supper. His wife had gone with her mother to a memorial service being put on by the veterans and my brother was arriving late from work so he came to our house. I had a lovely prime rib with yorkshire pudding. It was lovely. The vegetables were raw though. :sm19:
> I went to a knitting class on Saturday and I managed DPNs!!!! I used short bamboo ones and it worked. I made half a christmas ornament with a sheep on it. I'll get it finished before Thursday so I can take it into Knit Night. Now I need to buy DPNs. :sm17:


I like the zings dpn's and the Chiagoo dpn's both are very nice and reasonable!


----------



## binkbrice

I’m sitting here watching it snow hard last night we had an ice storm that knocked out a lot of power so no school today!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I'm sitting here watching it snow hard last night we had an ice storm that knocked out a lot of power so no school today!


It's snowing hard here too. our potter eventually came back on.
Dh kept rolling over and pouting his hand on me to make sure i was breathing bless his heart. Thankfully it wasn't out longer and i was able to sleep sound with the bi-pap on.


----------



## linkan

Our good friend Marla's husband passed last night. He had stage 4 lung cancer and very advanced Alzheimer's.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I like the zings dpn's and the Chiagoo dpn's both are very nice and reasonable!


I love my dpns and the new ones that flex in the middle


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I'm sitting here watching it snow hard last night we had an ice storm that knocked out a lot of power so no school today!


Wow snow already, is this early for you? Haven't heard anything but presume the travellers got home safely on Monday. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow snow already, is this early for you? Haven't heard anything but presume the travellers got home safely on Monday. xx


Yes it is early for snow here and I'm so sorry if I forgot to let you all know they got home around 3:00 a.m. Monday morning!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is early for snow here and I'm so sorry if I forgot to let you all know they got home around 3:00 a.m. Monday morning!


Glad they are home safe and sound. Hope things turn out ok. Thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey. It's been wet overnight, but is still incredibly mild. Was really tired after going round the wind tunnels yesterday, so I slept like a log. 

Nothing much planned for today, a bit of laundry and off to the Craft Cafe this afternoon because it's FRIDAY.

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's been wet overnight, but is still incredibly mild. Was really tired after going round the wind tunnels yesterday, so I slept like a log.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, a bit of laundry and off to the Craft Cafe this afternoon because it's FRIDAY.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Thank goodness it is Friday. I am sure you will have a good time at the cafe. What will your project be for today?


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is early for snow here and I'm so sorry if I forgot to let you all know they got home around 3:00 a.m. Monday morning!


Glad they arrived safely and hope you are managing to sort things out. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Belated good morning from a gloomy Wales. Got viewers tomorrow so have been doing a curry so I can just warm it up when they have gone. Risotto today so it's been all go in the kitchen, 45 mins. sit down and then back out to start the risotto. I am going to knit this afternoon!!!! Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thank goodness it is Friday. I am sure you will have a good time at the cafe. What will your project be for today?


Another pair of mitts for DD. Has to be something simple cos we chat a lot. Going to have a go at nuno felted scarf this weekend. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Belated good morning from a gloomy Wales. Got viewers tomorrow so have been doing a curry so I can just warm it up when they have gone. Risotto today so it's been all go in the kitchen, 45 mins. sit down and then back out to start the risotto. I am going to knit this afternoon!!!! Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. xx


Good luck with the viewers. You deserve a sut and knit afternoon. Xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Our good friend Marla's husband passed last night. He had stage 4 lung cancer and very advanced Alzheimer's.


Always sad to hear that but I like to think they get all their faculties back wherever they go after they pass.

How sweet is your DH to keep checking on you? That's lurve!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Belated good morning from a gloomy Wales. Got viewers tomorrow so have been doing a curry so I can just warm it up when they have gone. Risotto today so it's been all go in the kitchen, 45 mins. sit down and then back out to start the risotto. I am going to knit this afternoon!!!! Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. xx


Morning. Chicken curry? Hope you have serious viewers with a pocketful full on money.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is early for snow here and I'm so sorry if I forgot to let you all know they got home around 3:00 a.m. Monday morning!


That's good news, hope everything is OK now xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a dull and damp London. I am on my way to Excel for a craft show but the kids are with us tonight so I won't be there too long! Laters!!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Chicken curry? Hope you have serious viewers with a pocketful full on money.


Good morning, no duck, using up leftovers, ditto the risotto. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and damp London. I am on my way to Excel for a craft show but the kids are with us tonight so I won't be there too long! Laters!!! Xxxx


Morning. Excel looks like a huge exhibition center. Hope you have a grand time at the craft show. Is monopoly on the agenda for tonight?


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, no duck, using up leftovers, ditto the risotto. xx


I was just wondering. I do not believe I hear that you use chicken very much.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck with the viewers. You deserve a sut and knit afternoon. Xx


Hope they are the buyers.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Excel looks like a huge exhibition center. Hope you have a grand time at the craft show. Is monopoly on the agenda for tonight?


Good mornings dear! Excel is huge but this craft show only uses a small part of it, there are usually lots of other exhibitions going on in the rest of it.

Yes, monopoly definitely on the cards for tonight, we've just paid out for Jake's school skiing trip so he might even let us win!! ???? Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 1'C (34'F). We have about 3" of snow on the ground and it is now turning into rain/freezing rain/slush/ice pellets falling from the sky. It started snowing as I was leaving work. On the highway, I found a big 18 wheel truck and followed it. When the truck slowed down around Newtonville, I slowed too, and then found out why. Black Ice. The precipitation from the sky had been melted by the car tires and then refroze onto the highway. And there were no salter/sanders or plows to be found.
I didn't go to Knit Night. Mum didn't go to Stuarts, but she found things for me to do. I got to update her computer. Well, I won't have to do it on the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and damp London. I am on my way to Excel for a craft show but the kids are with us tonight so I won't be there too long! Laters!!! Xxxx


Have fun at the craft show.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Another pair of mitts for DD. Has to be something simple cos we chat a lot. Going to have a go at nuno felted scarf this weekend. Xxx


I want to try some double layer mitts that one of the ladies at Knit Night was making. It's like making mitts twice with them joined at the wrist.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Belated good morning from a gloomy Wales. Got viewers tomorrow so have been doing a curry so I can just warm it up when they have gone. Risotto today so it's been all go in the kitchen, 45 mins. sit down and then back out to start the risotto. I am going to knit this afternoon!!!! Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. xx


I hope your viewers love the place.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is early for snow here and I'm so sorry if I forgot to let you all know they got home around 3:00 a.m. Monday morning!





Barn-dweller said:


> Glad they arrived safely and hope you are managing to sort things out. xx


I'll echo what Barny says.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thank goodness it is Friday. I am sure you will have a good time at the cafe. What will your project be for today?


I'm always happy when Friday rolls around.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's been wet overnight, but is still incredibly mild. Was really tired after going round the wind tunnels yesterday, so I slept like a log.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, a bit of laundry and off to the Craft Cafe this afternoon because it's FRIDAY.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Have fun at Craft Cafe.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I like the zings dpn's and the Chiagoo dpn's both are very nice and reasonable!





linkan said:


> I love my dpns and the new ones that flex in the middle


I'm looking for a set of bamboo dpns, now that I've been bitten by that bug. I'll have to try one of those flexi ones.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> It's snowing hard here too. our potter eventually came back on.
> Dh kept rolling over and pouting his hand on me to make sure i was breathing bless his heart. Thankfully it wasn't out longer and i was able to sleep sound with the bi-pap on.


Is it time to think of one of those power stations with a battery in it, that you charge while you have power and use when you don't. (I have 3) Or a little generator.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I'm sitting here watching it snow hard last night we had an ice storm that knocked out a lot of power so no school today!


We'll be getting the ice today.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun at the craft show.


Thank you, you go careful out there!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

i'm going to sign off now and run. The school buses have all been cancelled so I don't have to watch for kids.
Everyone have a happy FRIDAY.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I want to try some double layer mitts that one of the ladies at Knit Night was making. It's like making mitts twice with them joined at the wrist.


Dd is z weRinv the ones you made her. She juzt loves them. I'm knitting ones for her. She wearz them all the time in the theatre. Safe travels with the snow xxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good mornings dear! Excel is huge but this craft show only uses a small part of it, there are usually lots of other exhibitions going on in the rest of it.
> 
> Yes, monopoly definitely on the cards for tonight, we've just paid out for Jake's school skiing trip so he might even let us win!! ???? Xxx[/quolu
> Lucky Jake. A trip he will always remember and made possible by his grandparents.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 1'C (34'F). We have about 3" of snow on the ground and it is now turning into rain/freezing rain/slush/ice pellets falling from the sky. It started snowing as I was leaving work. On the highway, I found a big 18 wheel truck and followed it. When the truck slowed down around Newtonville, I slowed too, and then found out why. Black Ice. The precipitation from the sky had been melted by the car tires and then refroze onto the highway. And there were no salter/sanders or plows to be found.
> I didn't go to Knit Night. Mum didn't go to Stuarts, but she found things for me to do. I got to update her computer. Well, I won't have to do it on the weekend.


Morning. I can relate to your weather. We are having the same thing. More ice than snow with several inches of snow predicted for today. Mr. Wonderful should not go out and plow our snow. I wonder if I can convince him of that. Drive careful and watch out for the other drivers.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I was just wondering. I do not believe I hear that you use chicken very much.


No I don't, I don't find chicken all that tasty, will make a chicken roulade every now and then. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good mornings dear! Excel is huge but this craft show only uses a small part of it, there are usually lots of other exhibitions going on in the rest of it.
> 
> Yes, monopoly definitely on the cards for tonight, we've just paid out for Jake's school skiing trip so he might even let us win!! ???? Xxx


You think? and waffles for breakfast? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I can relate to your weather. We are having the same thing. More ice than snow with several inches of snow predicted for today. Mr. Wonderful should not go out and plow our snow. I wonder if I can convince him of that. Drive careful and watch out for the other drivers.


I doubt you'll convince him, how is he now? xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I can relate to your weather. We are having the same thing. More ice than snow with several inches of snow predicted for today. Mr. Wonderful should not go out and plow our snow. I wonder if I can convince him of that. Drive careful and watch out for the other drivers.


I hope Mr w takes notice of you, it wouldn't do him any good to be out in the snow shovelling!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You think? and waffles for breakfast? xx :sm09: :sm09:


You know them so well but don't forget fish finger sandwiches for lunch!! Xxxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm looking for a set of bamboo dpns, now that I've been bitten by that bug. I'll have to try one of those flexi ones.


The flex ones make it so much easier.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Is it time to think of one of those power stations with a battery in it, that you charge while you have power and use when you don't. (I have 3) Or a little generator.


We've discussed it but never gotten one. Now that i rely on the bi-pap we may need to revisit it.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Always sad to hear that but I like to think they get all their faculties back wherever they go after they pass.
> 
> How sweet is your DH to keep checking on you? That's lurve!! Xxxx


????

He is sweet, i kept feeling his hand creep over and rest on my back. 
Reminds me of when that meteor was too close to us and he was scared out was going to hit last year. He set his alarm and held my hand while i slept ... Said if we were all going to die that's how he wanted to go. Not sure how i lucked into getting him, but thank heavens i did????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Belated good morning from a gloomy Wales. Got viewers tomorrow so have been doing a curry so I can just warm it up when they have gone. Risotto today so it's been all go in the kitchen, 45 mins. sit down and then back out to start the risotto. I am going to knit this afternoon!!!! Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. xx


Fingers crossed for tomorrow! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 1'C (34'F). We have about 3" of snow on the ground and it is now turning into rain/freezing rain/slush/ice pellets falling from the sky. It started snowing as I was leaving work. On the highway, I found a big 18 wheel truck and followed it. When the truck slowed down around Newtonville, I slowed too, and then found out why. Black Ice. The precipitation from the sky had been melted by the car tires and then refroze onto the highway. And there were no salter/sanders or plows to be found.
> I didn't go to Knit Night. Mum didn't go to Stuarts, but she found things for me to do. I got to update her computer. Well, I won't have to do it on the weekend.


Be safe as you travel today. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> ????
> 
> He is sweet, i kept feeling his hand creep over and rest on my back.
> Reminds me of when that meteor was too close to us and he was scared out was going to hit last year. He set his alarm and held my hand while i slept ... Said if we were all going to die that's how he wanted to go. Not sure how i lucked into getting him, but thank heavens i did????


Awwww!! He's lucky to have you too! Xxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I doubt you'll convince him, how is he now? xx


He is much better. I can still see that his lip is not normal. He says he can feel it now. It feels as if he were at the dentist and got a numbing agent. 
Hoping it gets better, but I am glad he can smile now.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I hope Mr w takes notice of you, it wouldn't do him any good to be out in the snow shovelling!!


Thanks June for reminding me of the shoveling. We only have a bit of a porch, steps, and sidewalk to shovel. I just got back in from taking care of that. He just drives the tractor and blows the snow. All summer he has been taking care of the neighbors yard as her husband died in spring. He also does the renters drive but it is not part of the rental agreement. I will insist he absolutely only do our drive.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> We've discussed it but never gotten one. Now that i rely on the bi-pap we may need to revisit it.


There are battery operated bi-pap machines. Just another idea.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks June for reminding me of the shoveling. We only have a bit of a porch, steps, and sidewalk to shovel. I just got back in from taking care of that. He just drives the tractor and blows the snow. All summer he has been taking care of the neighbors yard as her husband died in spring. He also does the renters drive but it is not part of the rental agreement. I will insist he absolutely only do our drive.


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You know them so well but don't forget fish finger sandwiches for lunch!! Xxxx


Oh, didn't know about those. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> HaHa. How old do you think I am? I suppose saying I have greatgrands makes me old. :sm02: Yes, it is in timeout until I can over the idea that does not work. Maybe need to work a mosaic dishcloth to refresh this OLD memory how to do it.


Jinx, I was joking. I think I'm pretty much the oldest, and I don't' feel like I'm old.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend. Sending many comforting hugs to you and all the others. xxxooo


It was sad, but they have a lovely extended family.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> So sorry you have lost an old friend Saxy, it's a sad thing about this time of life that our contemporaries are starting to drop of their perches, big hugs for you and your friends sister! xxxxx


Thanks June. That is all too true.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Our good friend Marla's husband passed last night. He had stage 4 lung cancer and very advanced Alzheimer's.


How sad for Maria, though hardly unexpected.


----------



## PurpleFi

Had fun at craft cafe. Ended up doing some Dorset buttons and putting the world to rights.Also got a couple more scarves in the charity shop for nuno felting.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I'm looking for a set of bamboo dpns, now that I've been bitten by that bug. I'll have to try one of those flexi ones.


They are pricey the Addi Flexi Flips I love them I somehow lost one of mine though....


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've sudokued most of the day, had salad for my lunch and ham sandwich tonight. I'm going up Stephens tomorrow. Karen's gone off to center parks and Margaret goes to llandudno on Monday. I've got my soaps to catch up on tonight, boy isn't life a ball eh?

It's been dull weather today.


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> From Facebook.
> There is nothing worse than a Doctor's Receptionist who insists you tell her what is wrong with you in a room full of other patients.
> 
> I know most of us have experienced this, and I love the way this guy handled it.
> 
> A 65-year-old man walked into a crowded waiting room and approached the desk.
> 
> The Receptionist said, 'Yes sir, what are you seeing the Doctor for today?'
> 
> 'There's something wrong with my dick', he replied.
> 
> The receptionist became irritated and said, 'You shouldn't come into a crowded waiting room and say things like that. '
> 
> 'Why not, you asked me what was wrong and I told you,' he said.
> 
> The Receptionist replied; 'Now you've caused some embarrassment in this room full of people. You should have said there is something wrong with your ear or something and discussed the problem further with the Doctor in private.'
> 
> The man replied, 'You shouldn't ask people questions in a roomful of strangers, if the answer could embarrass anyone. The man walked out, waited several minutes, and then re-entered.
> 
> The Receptionist smiled smugly and asked, 'Yes??'
> 
> 'There's something wrong with my ear,' he stated.
> 
> The Receptionist nodded approvingly and smiled, knowing he had taken her advice.. 'And what is wrong with your ear, Sir?'
> 
> 'I can't piss out of it,' he replied.
> 
> The waiting room erupted in laughter...
> 
> Mess with seniors, and you're going to lose....(yep, sure are) ????
> 
> ★¨`*•♫.•Pass it on!! Give someone else a reason to smile. ♫ ..•* ★


I love it, fantastic wit, I wish it just rolled off my tongue like that....


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Our good friend Marla's husband passed last night. He had stage 4 lung cancer and very advanced Alzheimer's.


Sorry for your loss but it sounds like he needed peace.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've sudokued most of the day, had salad for my lunch and ham sandwich tonight. I'm going up Stephens tomorrow. Karen's gone off to center parks and Margaret goes to llandudno on Monday. I've got my soaps to catch up on tonight, boy isn't life a ball eh?
> 
> It's been dull weather today.


Good grief, your life is as exciting as mine. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> There are battery operated bi-pap machines. Just another idea.


I didn't know that ! Bet they cost s blooming fortune too though.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> It was sad, but they have a lovely extended family.


Forgive me, i meant to tell you how sorry i am you lost your friend my lovely Saxy .


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for your loss but it sounds like he needed peace.


Very much so , He was very sick. He was an ornery old coot, but our beloved kermit.


----------



## Islander

These are the chosen fish for our new tank.. Mr J picked the Rams.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've sudokued most of the day. I've got my soaps to catch up on tonight, boy isn't life a ball eh?


It's called slacking and is very enjoyable! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> You know them so well but don't forget fish finger sandwiches for lunch!! Xxxx


Umm those sound good. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> He is much better. I can still see that his lip is not normal. He says he can feel it now. It feels as if he were at the dentist and got a numbing agent.
> Hoping it gets better, but I am glad he can smile now.


That can't be too pleasant, I do hope it keeps getting better day by day. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 1'C (34'F). We have about 3" of snow on the ground and it is now turning into rain/freezing rain/slush/ice pellets falling from the sky. It started snowing as I was leaving work. On the highway, I found a big 18 wheel truck and followed it. When the truck slowed down around Newtonville, I slowed too, and then found out why. Black Ice. The precipitation from the sky had been melted by the car tires and then refroze onto the highway. And there were no salter/sanders or plows to be found.
> I didn't go to Knit Night. Mum didn't go to Stuarts, but she found things for me to do. I got to update her computer. Well, I won't have to do it on the weekend.


Stay safe Mav. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Belated good morning from a gloomy Wales. Got viewers tomorrow so have been doing a curry so I can just warm it up when they have gone. Risotto today so it's been all go in the kitchen, 45 mins. sit down and then back out to start the risotto. I am going to knit this afternoon!!!! Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. xx


Can you put shrimp in risotto? xoxo


----------



## Islander

I made the most delicious homemade tomato soup recently from fresh tomatoes, chicken broth and sautéed onions that I put through a food press. Seasoned with salt, sugar and a sprinkle of garlic. Add cream, it's the most delightful bisque.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> These are the chosen fish for our new tank.. Mr J picked the Rams.


What a pretty collection. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Can you put shrimp in risotto? xoxo


Yes I don't see why not, they have sea-food risottos. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a foggy Wales, the mountain tops have disappeared. Dinner is all ready as the viewers are coming at 11.30 and don't know how long they will be here, but just have to warm it up. A quick tidy round and hoover the lounge and that's it. Waiting for DH to bring some logs in before I do that as he seems to be able to scatter bits of wood everywhere. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I made the most delicious homemade tomato soup recently from fresh tomatoes, chicken broth and sautéed onions that I put through a food press. Seasoned with salt, sugar and a sprinkle of garlic. Add cream, it's the most delightful bisque.


Sounds yummy if you like tomatoes. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Forgive me, i meant to tell you how sorry i am you lost your friend my lovely Saxy .


I have nothing to forgive you for, ever. I know you care about me and that means a lot.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> These are the chosen fish for our new tank.. Mr J picked the Rams.


They are beautiful. I love the first one particularly.


----------



## jinx

What a wonderful assortment.


Islander said:


> These are the chosen fish for our new tank.. Mr J picked the Rams.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a foggy Wales, the mountain tops have disappeared. Dinner is all ready as the viewers are coming at 11.30 and don't know how long they will be here, but just have to warm it up. A quick tidy round and hoover the lounge and that's it. Waiting for DH to bring some logs in before I do that as he seems to be able to scatter bits of wood everywhere. Have a good weekend. xx


Morning. I hope these viewers are very serious buyers. I so wish you would be able to sell and put this episode behind you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> These are the chosen fish for our new tank.. Mr J picked the Rams.


Beautiful fish, hope they give you many hours of amusement. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a beautiful day but it's getting a bit colder now. DD and LM1 are coming over this morning and we are going to the farmers market in town. My friend has a stall their selling her Christmas hampers and her lovely wares, she makes jams, pickles, sweets and biscuits. All very yummy.

I hope to do some felting over the week end, although last night I finished off a few Dorset button brooches.

Have a good week end everyone. Happy Saturday. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope these viewers are very serious buyers. I so wish you would be able to sell and put this episode behind you.


Morning, not as much as we do. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Just popping in to say hi before heading off to the cinema with the kids. Jake just took this picture of the almost finished patio, just got some more plants to go in. He has also moved all the spare slabs down to the side of the house, looks like I have my own 'honey do'!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Just popping in to say hi before heading off to the cinema with the kids. Jake just took this picture of the almost finished patio, just got some more plants to go in. He has also moved all the spare slabs down to the side of the house, looks like I have my own 'honey do'!! Xxxx


Hi June, I suppose you have headed of to the cinema by now, but just had too say that the patio is looking wonderful. You will be able to enjoy the warmer weather, in many different ways, once it is completed!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had fun at craft cafe. Ended up doing some Dorset buttons and putting the world to rights.Also got a couple more scarves in the charity shop for nuno felting.


Well done. Have you got enough to nuno felt the Albert Hall yet?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> These are the chosen fish for our new tank.. Mr J picked the Rams.


Trish's fishes, how beautiful, they are!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hi June, I suppose you have headed of to the cinema by now, but just had too say that the patio is looking wonderful. You will be able to enjoy the warmer weather, in many different ways, once it is completed!


Thanks Judi, so much more useful than a rotting old shed!!


----------



## Xiang

I have not been on much, as I am not in a happy way atm, my system is becoming too used to my pain med, so it isn't working as well anymore, and it can't be increased to a higher dose as I am already on the highest dose available! Apparently there is no other medication that I can legally go onto, safely .... I have had adverse reactions to far too many of the legal medications, so I have begun self medication; with a certain herbal medication, which at least helps me get some sleep! I also had the chance to try a liquid form of this herbal medication, courtesy of a very kind person (only a drop is needed), and I experienced the very desired state of being totally pain free, for the duration of the effect! I was also in a very relaxed state, which really freaked me out, because I have *NEVER* experienced relaxation, to that extent previously. It was wonderful, but frightening for me, as I was always in a permant state of 'high alert', in readiness to protect myself from any perceived danger! I have decided that I will be aquiring this product, so that I can access the painfree state, that I used to have, in another lifetime, and be able to begin to do the things that I like to do, once again! What really p#*@$s me off about this product, is that it has been legally available in South Australia since December last year, but the docs do not seem to be allowed to prescribe it to those who would benefit from it! The Australian Health Dept sucks, they are tarring everyone with the "ADDICTION" brush, and possibly using that to stop it being prescribed! I have read most of the document, in relation to the Medicinal Canabis, and FM is included in the list of conditions allowed to have it prescribed!

Enough of the politically motivated crap, I am just totally fed up with continual pain and insomnia!

Don't mind me, I just needed to unload to someone, without ending up in tears, and not being able to talk. I get so tired of being strong for everyone else!

On a calmer note:-

June ..... I hope you enjoy the film you are going to see.

Jacky .... I really hope the latest viewers are ready to sign on the dotted line already.

Everyone else .... I hope your weather hasn't become too cold, too quickly. My weather is being ridiculous, with some days in the mid to high 30's, and the nights being cool enough for me to need my electric blanket on! This is really weird weather, we have usually got our cooler on at least, and sometimes even the airconditioner; but never heating devices, at this time of the year! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:

I am now going back to p23; to do some catchup, and I might even answer some posts also. I am going to get a drink of Meade now, I will let you know which flavour I choose tonight, :sm23: :sm23:

The flavour of Meade that I am having at this moment, is Quongdong, followed with a very tasty bottle of Spiced Ginger Beer. I could end up being quite deeply in my cups, tonight!????????????????

Now too catch up! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks I've bookmarked that one. Now if only I remember the bookmark the next time that I need it.


I've just bookmarked that also, and found that I have quite a number of bookmarks made previously, but I had forgotten that I had made these bookmarks! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> What a pretty collection. xx :sm24:


I agree! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just popping in to say hi before heading off to the cinema with the kids. Jake just took this picture of the almost finished patio, just got some more plants to go in. He has also moved all the spare slabs down to the side of the house, looks like I have my own 'honey do'!! Xxxx


That looks great! So glad he was able to give you some help with this! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Did I recently mention that Mr. Wonderful was crabby? It was surprising to me as he is crabby so seldom. Found out he had a headache. The next day he was abed most of the day. The next day he got up and had a bit of a rash on his left forehead. I told him to go to doctor as it could be shingles. Nope he would not go. Yesterday he got up and his eye is now involved. Went to doctor and it is indeed shingles. He has an appointment this a.m. to see an eye specialist. I have been gently suggesting to him that he get a shingles shot. (Nagging) I also have been mentioning he should get a flu jab. Nope he would not get the flu shot. Imagine my surprise when he got the flu jab while at the doctor yesterday. I believe he is very fortunate as he is not in agony. Bothered a lot by a headache. His eye is red and puffy but not painful. Hoping it clears with no problems to his vision.


He will probably listen, and possibly act on, your advice now, because of this ....... hopefully anyway! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Not good when the eye is involved. Do you have the Shingrex vaccine available. You should get it. I've had shingles twice and don't want it again.


I agree, I have had it once and don't ever want it again .... it was ectremely painful. I might just look into that also!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hope you found something to throw round you to keep you warm! It is quite chilly here today but I'm too lazy to go upstairs and get my cardigan!! xxxx





jinx said:


> I am lazier than you are. The throw is just a bit over an arms reach away and I sit here feeling chilly. Why is it the temperature never changes, but if it is dark out I feel colder than if it is light?


I don't think either of you are lazy, I think you are both training your bodies to cope with your winter climate, in a much better way, without being over burdened with clothing, or blankets! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I think they are charging your battery! ❤ xoxoxo


I agree with you Trish, Susan sounds like she has been energised by her family, and it is excellent to see (read), that she also enjoys herself when she is with them. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a beautiful day but it's getting a bit colder now. DD and LM1 are coming over this morning and we are going to the farmers market in town. My friend has a stall their selling her Christmas hampers and her lovely wares, she makes jams, pickles, sweets and biscuits. All very yummy.
> 
> I hope to do some felting over the week end, although last night I finished off a few Dorset button brooches.
> 
> Have a good week end everyone. Happy Saturday. xxx


I love a farmer's market. Tomorrow stay in and warm. We're down to the War Birds Memorial in the morning.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Just popping in to say hi before heading off to the cinema with the kids. Jake just took this picture of the almost finished patio, just got some more plants to go in. He has also moved all the spare slabs down to the side of the house, looks like I have my own 'honey do'!! Xxxx


It's looking good June.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> My Mom's Dr told us the new shingle vaccine is more effective than the older vaccine at doing it's job, but that the side effect of tiredness was more extreme. She knew this as she'd had the vaccine herself and it sidelined her to bed for a whole day. I will probably get one eventually.


At least it is only an irritation, as far as side effects go, which is good! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I've just bookmarked that also, and found that I have quite a number of bookmarks made previously, but I had forgotten that I had made these bookmarks! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I have dozens, and have never gone back to any of them!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Mr. J and I got out today for a quick drive to the Lake, it was so nice to see blue skies again. I bought some Xmas mini lights that run on batteries to put in pint mason jars to replace buying candles for when the power goes off. They last forever, are safer and rather cheery.
> 
> We are going to try and get out to see my Mom tomorrow but won't stay too long. I have to make a pit stop at the Loom and pick up a "bag" of wool as she has decided to start a sweater. That should keep her busy for awhile! Have a good Friday sisters. xoxox


Oooohhhh I love your idea of the Christmas mini lights in the jars, I think I will use your idea; thanks for sharing that one! I think I will share that with my girls! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> View from the kitchen window..


What a beautiful view! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and sunny Surrey. There are little wispy clouds in the sky and the trees are a glorious colour. Had fun at craft cafe yestrday there were 9 of us and lots of different crafts.
> 
> I've been knitting a pair of fingerless mitts for my DD using a slanting rib pattern. I've managed to get one rib slanting to the left and the other slanting to the right. Spent a lot of time (Susan, June and Rebecca will vouch for this) trying to turn it back the other way but just didn't work. Had a light bulb moment at the cafe yesterday and tried turning the mitt inside out, now they both go the same way. I must have turned it inside out and not realized and as it is on dpns is the same on both sides except the slant!!!!! I needed a large glass of wine when I got home.
> 
> My next door neighbour, some of you have met her, had a fall in London yesterday and managed to break a hip. She is now in hospital waiting for an operation. Although she is 81 she is very fit and active and I just hope this does not cause her any long term problems. Please think of her.
> 
> Off to do a bit of shopping as the family are coming to lunch tomorrow and the gks are staying overnight and are going to help with KnitWIts on Moonday.
> 
> Happy Saturday and have a good week end. xx


How is your freind, after her fall, has she had her operation, and do you know if she has had a good result from it?


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I have not been on much, as I am not in a happy way atm, my system is becoming too used to my pain med, so it isn't working as well anymore, and it can't be increased to a higher dose as I am already on the highest dose available! Apparently there is no other medication that I can legally go onto, safely .... I have had adverse reactions to far too many of the legal medications, so I have begun self medication; with a certain herbal medication, which at least helps me get some sleep! I also had the chance to try a liquid form of this herbal medication, courtesy of a very kind person (only a drop is needed), and I experienced the very desired state of being totally pain free, for the duration of the effect! I was also in a very relaxed state, which really freaked me out, because I have *NEVER* experienced relaxation, to that extent previously. It was wonderful, but frightening for me, as I was always in a permant state of 'high alert', in readiness to protect myself from any perceived danger! I have decided that I will be aquiring this product, so that I can access the painfree state, that I used to have, in another lifetime, and be able to begin to do the things that I like to do, once again! What really p#*@$s me off about this product, is that it has been legally available in South Australia since December last year, but the docs do not seem to be allowed to prescribe it to those who would benefit from it! The Australian Health Dept sucks, they are tarring everyone with the "ADDICTION" brush, and possibly using that to stop it being prescribed! I have read most of the document, in relation to the Medicinal Canabis, and FM is included in the list of conditions allowed to have it prescribed!
> 
> Enough of the politically motivated crap, I am just totally fed up with continual pain and insomnia!
> 
> Don't mind me, I just needed to unload to someone, without ending up in tears, and not being able to talk. I get so tired of being strong for everyone else!
> 
> On a calmer note:-
> 
> June ..... I hope you enjoy the film you are going to see.
> 
> Jacky .... I really hope the latest viewers are ready to sign on the dotted line already.
> 
> Everyone else .... I hope your weather hasn't become too cold, too quickly. My weather is being ridiculous, with some days in the mid to high 30's, and the nights being cool enough for me to need my electric blanket on! This is really weird weather, we have usually got our cooler on at least, and sometimes even the airconditioner; but never heating devices, at this time of the year! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I am now going back to p23; to do some catchup, and I might even answer some posts also. I am going to get a drink of Meade now, I will let you know which flavour I choose tonight, :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> The flavour of Meade that I am having at this moment, is Quongdong, followed with a very tasty bottle of Spiced Ginger Beer. I could end up being quite deeply in my cups, tonight!????????????????
> 
> Now too catch up! xoxoxo


Oh MJ , how i have missed you????.
I am in complete agreement with you on this subject. 
My state has still not legalized medicinal cannabis. It all comes down to the pharmacy companies not being able to make a buck i believe. It's downright disgusting.

My ds recently had me sample such a product also and i found that i was able to sleep and also experienced a very rare moment of no pain. I'm maxed pout on my pain meds too, and they aren't as effective anymore either. But no matter what our bodies throw at us... Our mind is our own, and i refuse to give in. ???? 
I love you bunches. . . so you do what you have to booboo because i don't care how you feel better as long as you feel better .????xoxo


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I have dozens, and have never gone back to any of them!


hahaha i do the same thing


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I have nothing to forgive you for, ever. I know you care about me and that means a lot.


????????.xoxo


----------



## linkan

lovely fish. I miss dads fish tanks, he had some beauties. I loved the puffer fish and the Oscar the most i think.


----------



## linkan

I've been making burp cloths for dd 1's baby , it's from patterns Miss Marla gave me long ago. I've layered three layers of soft cuddle flannel to get the thickness.


----------



## linkan

It's hard to tell but i did a heart border on the bottom one and stars on the top one.


----------



## linkan

Hope your all Well. Xoxo


----------



## jinx

Sweet, and precious useful gifts from grandma.


linkan said:


> It's hard to tell but i did a heart border on the bottom one and stars on the top one.


----------



## jinx

Wishing the best for you. I can relate to what you are going through. Thankfully for me I have not reached the stage you are suffering with. I am researching the CBD oil. I know many people has been helped by using that.I just find it so confusing as to what form to take and how much. Sure wish the doctors would be more educated about this.


Xiang said:


> I have not been on much, as I am not in a happy way atm, my system is becoming too used to my pain med, so it isn't working as well anymore, and it can't be increased to a higher dose as I am already on the highest dose available! Apparently there is no other medication that I can legally go onto, safely .... I have had adverse reactions to far too many of the legal medications, so I have begun self medication; with a certain herbal medication, which at least helps me get some sleep! I also had the chance to try a liquid form of this herbal medication, courtesy of a very kind person (only a drop is needed), and I experienced the very desired state of being totally pain free, for the duration of the effect! I was also in a very relaxed state, which really freaked me out, because I have *NEVER* experienced relaxation, to that extent previously. It was wonderful, but frightening for me, as I was always in a permant state of 'high alert', in readiness to protect myself from any perceived danger! I have decided that I will be aquiring this product, so that I can access the painfree state, that I used to have, in another lifetime, and be able to begin to do the things that I like to do, once again! What really p#*@$s me off about this product, is that it has been legally available in South Australia since December last year, but the docs do not seem to be allowed to prescribe it to those who would benefit from it! The Australian Health Dept sucks, they are tarring everyone with the "ADDICTION" brush, and possibly using that to stop it being prescribed! I have read most of the document, in relation to the Medicinal Canabis, and FM is included in the list of conditions allowed to have it prescribed!
> 
> Enough of the politically motivated crap, I am just totally fed up with continual pain and insomnia!
> 
> Don't mind me, I just needed to unload to someone, without ending up in tears, and not being able to talk. I get so tired of being strong for everyone else!
> 
> On a calmer note:-
> 
> June ..... I hope you enjoy the film you are going to see.
> 
> Jacky .... I really hope the latest viewers are ready to sign on the dotted line already.
> 
> Everyone else .... I hope your weather hasn't become too cold, too quickly. My weather is being ridiculous, with some days in the mid to high 30's, and the nights being cool enough for me to need my electric blanket on! This is really weird weather, we have usually got our cooler on at least, and sometimes even the airconditioner; but never heating devices, at this time of the year! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I am now going back to p23; to do some catchup, and I might even answer some posts also. I am going to get a drink of Meade now, I will let you know which flavour I choose tonight, :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> The flavour of Meade that I am having at this moment, is Quongdong, followed with a very tasty bottle of Spiced Ginger Beer. I could end up being quite deeply in my cups, tonight!????????????????
> 
> Now too catch up! xoxoxo


----------



## KJKnitCro

Oh so useful, linkan. You found cute flannelette for your burp cloths. That satin thread looks great.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> It's hard to tell but i did a heart border on the bottom one and stars on the top one.


Lovely work Angela. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well done. Have you got enough to nuno felt the Albert Hall yet?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Not quite, but nearly. Your garden is looking great. Well done Jake. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Went down town with Mr P and the girls, did all the shopping we needed including buying a load of lovely things from my friend. Had lunch at a new American burger restaurant, which was delicious and then had a look at the entertainment in town. Street muscians, jugglers, stilt walkers, face painting, real reindeers and loads more. The Christmas lights are being switched on tonight and they have just let off a load of fireworks.

I'm now knitting by the fire and having a glass of wine.

Judi, sorry you've not been good hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Went down town with Mr P and the girls, did all the shopping we needed including buying a load of lovely things from my friend. Had lunch at a new American burger restaurant, which was delicious and then had a look at the entertainment in town. Street muscians, jugglers, stilt walkers, face painting, real reindeers and loads more. The Christmas lights are being switched on tonight and they have just let off a load of fireworks.
> 
> I'm now knitting by the fire and having a glass of wine.
> 
> Judi, sorry you've not been good hope you feel better soon. xx


That sounds like a fun day! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> These are the chosen fish for our new tank.. Mr J picked the Rams.


My dad used to have all of those except maybe the ram and the clown one...memories I love them all!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh MJ , how i have missed you????.
> I am in complete agreement with you on this subject.
> My state has still not legalized medicinal cannabis. It all comes down to the pharmacy companies not being able to make a buck i believe. It's downright disgusting.
> 
> My ds recently had me sample such a product also and i found that i was able to sleep and also experienced a very rare moment of no pain. I'm maxed out on my pain meds too, and they aren't as effective anymore either. But no matter what our bodies throw at us... Our mind is our own, and i refuse to give in. ????
> I love you bunches. . . so you do what you have to booboo because i don't care how you feel better as long as you feel better .????xoxo


Hi CD, I have missed you, and everyone else also; but I have just been in too much of a bad place to communicate with anyone effectively; Ii haven't even been calling mmy sisters, who I usually talk to often. ???? If I talk on the phone atm, it just gets too hard, so I go incomunicado, until my emotions are under control again. I really miss the iron control that I used to have over the way I did, or didn't let my emotions do as they wanted.

If you or someone, who loves you, can get a supply for you; I would ask them to get some for you! I am just waiting to get to the place that has it, then I will have a supply; until the powers that be close it down!

It's just after 4am now, so I am going to try & go to sleep now, so that Mint will go to bed! She won't stay in bed, until I go to bed! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a fun day! :sm24: xxxooo


It really was, we had great fun. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Wishing the best for you. I can relate to what you are going through. Thankfully for me I have not reached the stage you are suffering with. I am researching the CBD oil. I know many people has been helped by using that.I just find it so confusing as to what form to take and how much. Sure wish the doctors would be more educated about this.


Only 1 drop is needed, and I have been told by my source, that it is only need once, or twice, a day; which is the number of times I take the medication which no longer works. I think that once you get some, unless one is fortunate enough to get a prescription for it, the dosage is worked out the same way dosages are worked out, when one is started on new medication, start at the lowest dose, and increase the dosage, until the desired coverage is reached, then go from there! Ii wish you good results, if you decide to go that route! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hereâs what Iâve been working on. I think I need another 2â or so.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Went down town with Mr P and the girls, did all the shopping we needed including buying a load of lovely things from my friend. Had lunch at a new American burger restaurant, which was delicious and then had a look at the entertainment in town. Street muscians, jugglers, stilt walkers, face painting, real reindeers and loads more. The Christmas lights are being switched on tonight and they have just let off a load of fireworks.
> 
> I'm now knitting by the fire and having a glass of wine.
> 
> Judi, sorry you've not been good hope you feel better soon. xx


I am going to try real hard to remember to take everybody to town Friday for the Christmas lights being turned on!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Hereâs what Iâve been working on. I think I need another 2â or so.


Ooh, very striking. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> Hereâs what Iâve been working on. I think I need another 2â or so.


Wow that's lovely!


----------



## binkbrice

I got a wonderful surprise in the mail today!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Went down town with Mr P and the girls, did all the shopping we needed including buying a load of lovely things from my friend. Had lunch at a new American burger restaurant, which was delicious and then had a look at the entertainment in town. Street muscians, jugglers, stilt walkers, face painting, real reindeers and loads more. The Christmas lights are being switched on tonight and they have just let off a load of fireworks.
> 
> I'm now knitting by the fire and having a glass of wine.
> 
> Judi, sorry you've not been good hope you feel better soon. xx


Thanks Josephine, things will pick up again, once I have adequate pain coverage again! I am going to read about the CBD Oil, and take it in to my doc, on my next appointment, and ask about how to get it prescribed, and see what she says! xoxoxo


----------



## Sealcookie

Colorful.


----------



## linkan

KJKnitCro said:


> Oh so useful, linkan. You found cute flannelette for your burp cloths. That satin thread looks great.


Thanks KJ ! And welcome to the thread, stick around we are a hoot lol.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> It really was, we had great fun. xx


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Hereâs what Iâve been working on. I think I need another 2â or so.


That's awesome i love all the colors they work well together.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Hereâs what Iâve been working on. I think I need another 2â or so.


Looks great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I got a wonderful surprise in the mail today!


How sweet ! So thoughtful. Y'all are all so awesome. ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I got a wonderful surprise in the mail today!


It's lovely! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely work Angela. xx


???? Thanks.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have not been on much, as I am not in a happy way atm, my system is becoming too used to my pain med, so it isn't working as well anymore, and it can't be increased to a higher dose as I am already on the highest dose available! Apparently there is no other medication that I can legally go onto, safely .... I have had adverse reactions to far too many of the legal medications, so I have begun self medication; with a certain herbal medication, which at least helps me get some sleep! I also had the chance to try a liquid form of this herbal medication, courtesy of a very kind person (only a drop is needed), and I experienced the very desired state of being totally pain free, for the duration of the effect! I was also in a very relaxed state, which really freaked me out, because I have *NEVER* experienced relaxation, to that extent previously. It was wonderful, but frightening for me, as I was always in a permant state of 'high alert', in readiness to protect myself from any perceived danger! I have decided that I will be aquiring this product, so that I can access the painfree state, that I used to have, in another lifetime, and be able to begin to do the things that I like to do, once again! What really p#*@$s me off about this product, is that it has been legally available in South Australia since December last year, but the docs do not seem to be allowed to prescribe it to those who would benefit from it! The Australian Health Dept sucks, they are tarring everyone with the "ADDICTION" brush, and possibly using that to stop it being prescribed! I have read most of the document, in relation to the Medicinal Canabis, and FM is included in the list of conditions allowed to have it prescribed!
> 
> Enough of the politically motivated crap, I am just totally fed up with continual pain and insomnia!
> 
> Don't mind me, I just needed to unload to someone, without ending up in tears, and not being able to talk. I get so tired of being strong for everyone else!
> 
> On a calmer note:-
> 
> June ..... I hope you enjoy the film you are going to see.
> 
> Jacky .... I really hope the latest viewers are ready to sign on the dotted line already.
> 
> Everyone else .... I hope your weather hasn't become too cold, too quickly. My weather is being ridiculous, with some days in the mid to high 30's, and the nights being cool enough for me to need my electric blanket on! This is really weird weather, we have usually got our cooler on at least, and sometimes even the airconditioner; but never heating devices, at this time of the year! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I am now going back to p23; to do some catchup, and I might even answer some posts also. I am going to get a drink of Meade now, I will let you know which flavour I choose tonight, :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> The flavour of Meade that I am having at this moment, is Quongdong, followed with a very tasty bottle of Spiced Ginger Beer. I could end up being quite deeply in my cups, tonight!????????????????
> 
> Now too catch up! xoxoxo


Hi Judi,

Good to see you but I'm sorry you are in such pain without the medical help you so sorely need! I cannot understand why the authorities are so unwilling or unable to differentiate between those just looking for a 'kick' and those in genuine need and I truly hope help will be with you soon!!

We too are having weird weather, very mild for November but I think we are going to pay for that next week as the temps are due to fallquite drastically!!

Enjoy your mead and ginger beer and keep that chin up!! xxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

June your yard looks so neat and tidy. Its very inviting. Jake has done an amazing job helping you.
It's beautiful. If i could get dh to clean up ours it would be a miracle. Too much car stuff everywhere ! Because of the cold it's migrating indoors now too... Smh. But what can i say lol .my stuff is everywhere too.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It's looking good June.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've been making burp cloths for dd 1's baby , it's from patterns Miss Marla gave me long ago. I've layered three layers of soft cuddle flannel to get the thickness.


What a great idea and they are pretty too, good job!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> What a great idea and they are pretty too, good job!! xxxx


Thanks lady, I'm going to make matching receiving blankets to go with them.


----------



## linkan

MJ , i can't do that on a regular basis because of the pain management rules.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Hereâs what Iâve been working on. I think I need another 2â or so.


Love the colours xx


----------



## jinx

My honey doer just left. He is a great guy. He fixed all my electrical troubles and even washed and dusted the lights and fans after they were fixed. Then he fixed my computer issues. Duh, it is so simple once you know how. 
My kindle would not open to the correct page after it updated. For months I screwed around with it and I could not figure it out. He took it and it immediately worked. I was swiping down as I always had before the updates and he swiped up and it worked. I could not get the savings catcher to work on Walmarts site. I had used it for years and they updated and I could not figure it out. He googled it and found the answer within 1 minute. I would save a lot of time if I were not so computer illiterate. 
The reason he came was to install new smoke/Co2 detectors. Boy, are they loud. I bet they will not wake Mr. Wonderful up. It is a good thing I am always home at night in case he would need to be awaken.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> My honey doer just left. He is a great guy. He fixed all my electrical troubles and even washed and dusted the lights and fans after they were fixed. Then he fixed my computer issues. Duh, it is so simple once you know how.
> My kindle would not open to the correct page after it updated. For months I screwed around with it and I could not figure it out. He took it and it immediately worked. I was swiping down as I always had before the updates and he swiped up and it worked. I could not get the savings catcher to work on Walmarts site. I had used it for years and they updated and I could not figure it out. He googled it and found the answer within 1 minute. I would save a lot of time if I were not so computer illiterate.
> The reason he came was to install new smoke/Co2 detectors. Boy, are they loud. I bet they will not wake Mr. Wonderful up. It is a good thing I am always home at night in case he would need to be awaken.


Wow I wish I had a honey doer and computer literate as well. I seem to be the honey doer in this house and it's like the blind leading the blind when sorting the computer. xx


----------



## grandma susan

HI girls, I'm at Stephens. He was taken off to the walk in clinic today, and once again they checked all his organs outa, it seems he has a trapped nerve which is causing spasms. They gave him enough diazepam for the weekend but he's to go and get another prescription on Monday. Sue also seems to be off work owing to pains in her back. She says it seems to do this every year at this time.!,,,,, boys and me seem ok.

We have Stephens graduation on Friday in Sunderland. So this could be fun we'd better get the sticks out to walk with. It's enough that he's sat this exam with young ones, so he's really going to look the part....

That's all the news tonight girls.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> HI girls, I'm at Stephens. He was taken off to the walk in clinic today, and once again they checked all his organs outa, it seems he has a trapped nerve which is causing spasms. They gave him enough diazepam for the weekend but he's to go and get another prescription on Monday. Sue also seems to be off work owing to pains in her back. She says it seems to do this every year at this time.!,,,,, boys and me seem ok.
> 
> We have Stephens graduation on Friday in Sunderland. So this could be fun we'd better get the sticks out to walk with. It's enough that he's sat this exam with young ones, so he's really going to look the part....
> 
> That's all the news tonight girls.


Thank goodness its not more serious !
And happy graduation Stephen !????
Xoxo


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow I wish I had a honey doer and computer literate as well. I seem to be the honey doer in this house and it's like the blind leading the blind when sorting the computer. xx


I'd send you my honey-doer but he refuses to fly.????


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> These are the chosen fish for our new tank.. Mr J picked the Rams.


I've just been downstairs with your photos and shown them to Stephen, he says wow, he was well impressed. Thanks for showing them to us.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> HI girls, I'm at Stephens. He was taken off to the walk in clinic today, and once again they checked all his organs outa, it seems he has a trapped nerve which is causing spasms. They gave him enough diazepam for the weekend but he's to go and get another prescription on Monday. Sue also seems to be off work owing to pains in her back. She says it seems to do this every year at this time.!,,,,, boys and me seem ok.
> 
> We have Stephens graduation on Friday in Sunderland. So this could be fun we'd better get the sticks out to walk with. It's enough that he's sat this exam with young ones, so he's really going to look the part....
> 
> That's all the news tonight girls.


Strange they both got bad backs, makes you think doesn't it? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I'd send you my honey-doer but he refuses to fly.????


Oh well thanks anyway, I think the best bit of a holiday for my DH is at the airport and flying. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

I've just been on line and bought some sudoku books. I hope I've done it rights, haha


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I've just been on line and bought some sudoku books. I hope I've done it rights, haha


I have to applaud you ! I canonly do the electronic ones that help you lol.
Love ya ????


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful fish, hope they give you many hours of amusement. xxx


Adding a few fish every month as you can't do it all at once, currently we have the Cory Cats and today bought 3 Giant Danio's to cycle the big tank. Boy can they swim fast. The mini Danio's are pestering the Cats in the 20 gallon, so I will have to give them some more hiding spots. Mr J is enjoying them so much! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a beautiful day but it's getting a bit colder now. DD and LM1 are coming over this morning and we are going to the farmers market in town. My friend has a stall their selling her Christmas hampers and her lovely wares, she makes jams, pickles, sweets and biscuits. All very yummy.
> 
> I hope to do some felting over the week end, although last night I finished off a few Dorset button brooches.
> 
> Have a good week end everyone. Happy Saturday. xxx


I love hampers of any kind. I bet your friend's hampers are decadent. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Just popping in to say hi before heading off to the cinema with the kids. Jake just took this picture of the almost finished patio, just got some more plants to go in. He has also moved all the spare slabs down to the side of the house, looks like I have my own 'honey do'!! Xxxx


Your garden is going to look superb next season June! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Trish's fishes, how beautiful, they are!!!


Thank you, I've always had a shine for aquariums! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, so much more useful than a rotting old shed!!


It looks very private, can you have a patio set or lounge settee's back there?


----------



## linkan

Hey June , Dh's progress on Christine's dash.

I don't know if y'all remember the before pics. I don't have them on my phone anymore. 

And yes that's the mess my living room is in right now. There's paint on the floor, but we are getting new flooring to cover all that next year. These floors are original hardwood but in terrible shape.


----------



## linkan

Thedash use to be black, rusty and full of holes lol


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I have not been on much, as I am not in a happy way atm, my system is becoming too used to my pain med, so it isn't working as well anymore, and it can't be increased to a higher dose as I am already on the highest dose available! Apparently there is no other medication that I can legally go onto, safely .... I have had adverse reactions to far too many of the legal medications, so I have begun self medication; with a certain herbal medication, which at least helps me get some sleep! I also had the chance to try a liquid form of this herbal medication, courtesy of a very kind person (only a drop is needed), and I experienced the very desired state of being totally pain free, for the duration of the effect! I was also in a very relaxed state, which really freaked me out, because I have *NEVER* experienced relaxation, to that extent previously. It was wonderful, but frightening for me, as I was always in a permant state of 'high alert', in readiness to protect myself from any perceived danger! I have decided that I will be aquiring this product, so that I can access the painfree state, that I used to have, in another lifetime, and be able to begin to do the things that I like to do, once again! What really p#*@$s me off about this product, is that it has been legally available in South Australia since December last year, but the docs do not seem to be allowed to prescribe it to those who would benefit from it! The Australian Health Dept sucks, they are tarring everyone with the "ADDICTION" brush, and possibly using that to stop it being prescribed! I have read most of the document, in relation to the Medicinal Canabis, and FM is included in the list of conditions allowed to have it prescribed!
> 
> Enough of the politically motivated crap, I am just totally fed up with continual pain and insomnia!
> 
> Don't mind me, I just needed to unload to someone, without ending up in tears, and not being able to talk. I get so tired of being strong for everyone else!
> 
> On a calmer note:-
> 
> June ..... I hope you enjoy the film you are going to see.
> 
> Jacky .... I really hope the latest viewers are ready to sign on the dotted line already.
> 
> Everyone else .... I hope your weather hasn't become too cold, too quickly. My weather is being ridiculous, with some days in the mid to high 30's, and the nights being cool enough for me to need my electric blanket on! This is really weird weather, we have usually got our cooler on at least, and sometimes even the airconditioner; but never heating devices, at this time of the year! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I am now going back to p23; to do some catchup, and I might even answer some posts also. I am going to get a drink of Meade now, I will let you know which flavour I choose tonight, :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> The flavour of Meade that I am having at this moment, is Quongdong, followed with a very tasty bottle of Spiced Ginger Beer. I could end up being quite deeply in my cups, tonight!????????????????
> 
> Now too catch up! xoxoxo


My mom like's Ginger Beer very much! It has quite a bit of sugar in it though. Hope your new herb can stabilize your pain Judi and continue to let you enjoy your daily activities. One day at a time right? Sending hugs. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> lovely fish. I miss dads fish tanks, he had some beauties. I loved the puffer fish and the Oscar the most i think.


Wow! Those are awesome fish, I would have liked to have known your Dad! xxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I've been making burp cloths for dd 1's baby , it's from patterns Miss Marla gave me long ago. I've layered three layers of soft cuddle flannel to get the thickness.


What a lucky little baby to have a Grandmother like you. Do you like the cloth diapers with inserts that can be washed, I think they are neat! xxxx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Hereâs what Iâve been working on. I think I need another 2â or so.


Those socks are wonderful Jeanette!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I am going to try real hard to remember to take everybody to town Friday for the Christmas lights being turned on!


My Angela is going to light her boat up this year the harbour master is encouraging to join in the festivities, hope I get some pics from her. She is right below the Parliament Buildings so I'm sure it is already quite bright there. xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> HI girls, I'm at Stephens. He was taken off to the walk in clinic today, and once again they checked all his organs outa, it seems he has a trapped nerve which is causing spasms. They gave him enough diazepam for the weekend but he's to go and get another prescription on Monday. Sue also seems to be off work owing to pains in her back. She says it seems to do this every year at this time.!,,,,, boys and me seem ok.
> 
> We have Stephens graduation on Friday in Sunderland. So this could be fun we'd better get the sticks out to walk with. It's enough that he's sat this exam with young ones, so he's really going to look the part....
> 
> That's all the news tonight girls.


Congratulations Stephen! May you feel better soon.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I've just been downstairs with your photos and shown them to Stephen, he says wow, he was well impressed. Thanks for showing them to us.


Aw shucks... thank you Stephen!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Strange they both got bad backs, makes you think doesn't it? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:


What an imagination you have! :sm08:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Hey June , Dh's progress on Christine's dash.
> 
> I don't know if y'all remember the before pics. I don't have them on my phone anymore.
> 
> And yes that's the mess my living room is in right now. There's paint on the floor, but we are getting new flooring to cover all that next year. These floors are original hardwood but in terrible shape.


That's why he loves you... he can bring his hobby inside! That's one impressive dash! xxx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Wow! Those are awesome fish, I would have liked to have known your Dad! xxx


Well he's still around he just doesn't have fish tanks anymore.
The puffer was in a salt water tank and was bright yellow with blue eyes... Sooo pretty


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> What a lucky little baby to have a Grandmother like you. Do you like the cloth diapers with inserts that can be washed, I think they are neat! xxxx


Your so sweet, thank you ????
Yes.. I've not used the ones with inserts myself , but I've bought the regular cloth diapers and sewn pretty fabric to the sides to make them themed before. They look cute and functional. ????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning Jinx, we get power outages that can go longer than 24 hrs sometimes, many times during the winter.
> 
> My sweater is sitting right beside me in my knitting bag, I wound the skeins to balls and that's it... preparing for winter got in the way, perhaps now that things have settled down I will pick it up again.
> Mom is knitting a cardigan for herself. I've bought her a few button down cardigans from Walmart but she always finds something wrong with everything now. I'm sure they will sit unused as do most the clothes I get her.
> 
> She called the wool store herself and picked Sisu yarn in a coral colour to knit herself a sweater, probably from one of her vintage raglan books. Our LYS owner said that colour was a hot seller... who would have thought!


That is a beautiful colour, would love to see the finished product. Mum always made her own knitted clothing items, as she was a hi ghost quality knitter, and nothing was ever as good as her own work, sounds like your mum might just be the same! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I bought seed for my favourite Painted Tongue flowers, so I will have great pots of them next summer. The seed is hard to find. Wow, you're really going at it! xoxox


That is a beautiful flower, I like to have lots of flowers again, so I might have to look ito doing something about it, and begin preparing next winter, so I can plant by Spring time. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> It looks very private, can you have a patio set or lounge settee's back there?


I was thinking along the same lines. I could see a two person glider swing back there. It would be a cozy little place for you and yours to cuddle and romance.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Hey June , Dh's progress on Christine's dash.
> 
> I don't know if y'all remember the before pics. I don't have them on my phone anymore.
> 
> And yes that's the mess my living room is in right now. There's paint on the floor, but we are getting new flooring to cover all that next year. These floors are original hardwood but in terrible shape.


Coming along great, reminds me of DH's nephew rebuilding a motor bike in his bedroom. xx :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> What an imagination you have! :sm08:


It can be quite wicked. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but much colder Wales. Viewing went great yesterday but will have to wait and see, they're still waiting on selling theirs. Have eventually finished getting dinner ready and it's in the oven, lamb chops in the pot. Nothing else planned for the day so will finish the fluffy scarf I'm doing and I think I feel another shawl coming on. Have a good Sunday, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I got a wonderful surprise in the mail today!


You are so very welcome, thought it might cheer you up after all the trauma!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Went down town with Mr P and the girls, did all the shopping we needed including buying a load of lovely things from my friend. Had lunch at a new American burger restaurant, which was delicious and then had a look at the entertainment in town. Street muscians, jugglers, stilt walkers, face painting, real reindeers and loads more. The Christmas lights are being switched on tonight and they have just let off a load of fireworks.
> 
> I'm now knitting by the fire and having a glass of wine.
> 
> Judi, sorry you've not been good hope you feel better soon. xx


We did much the same at Bexleyheath but it was, frankly, a bit naff!!! They enjoyed the film though and Liv got some new clothes so it wasn't a total waste of time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Hereâs what Iâve been working on. I think I need another 2â or so.


Ooooh, very nice!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Adding a few fish every month as you can't do it all at once, currently we have the Cory Cats and today bought 3 Giant Danio's to cycle the big tank. Boy can they swim fast. The mini Danio's are pestering the Cats in the 20 gallon, so I will have to give them some more hiding spots. Mr J is enjoying them so much! xoxoxo


They look amazing, so glad Mr J is enjoying them. Do the cats take any notice? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I love hampers of any kind. I bet your friend's hampers are decadent. xoxox


They are amazing and you can choose just what you want in them. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a frosty and sunny Surrey. It's definitely getting a lot colder now and I have ben knitting fingerless mitts for D, LM1 and my friend that does the Christmas hampers. Hope to have enough wool left over from LMs to make her some ear warmers as well.

Nothing much planned for today except popping in to see my neighbour. She is getting stronger every day and says she'll be out on her roller skates before long.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Sunny Sunday to you. Our bright sunshine hides the fact that it is cold outside. 
Glad your neighbor is healing so quickly and is in a good frame of mind.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frosty and sunny Surrey. It's definitely getting a lot colder now and I have ben knitting fingerless mitts for D, LM1 and my friend that does the Christmas hampers. Hope to have enough wool left over from LMs to make her some ear warmers as well.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except popping in to see my neighbour. She is getting stronger every day and says she'll be out on her roller skates before long.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frosty and sunny Surrey. It's definitely getting a lot colder now and I have ben knitting fingerless mitts for D, LM1 and my friend that does the Christmas hampers. Hope to have enough wool left over from LMs to make her some ear warmers as well.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except popping in to see my neighbour. She is getting stronger every day and says she'll be out on her roller skates before long.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Ah, you added a picture. Very nice mitts. The cuff is nice and long.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Ah, you added a picture. Very nice mitts. The cuff is nice and long.


Thank you. I like long cuffs, can't stand a gap between glove and sleeve. My neighbour is amazing, she is 81 yrs old but very able. I caught her loading the washing machine yesterday! xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

She’s doing great.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June your yard looks so neat and tidy. Its very inviting. Jake has done an amazing job helping you.
> It's beautiful. If i could get dh to clean up ours it would be a miracle. Too much car stuff everywhere ! Because of the cold it's migrating indoors now too... Smh. But what can i say lol .my stuff is everywhere too.


Thanks love, I have worked hard on it for the last few weeks and I have the aches and pains to prove it!! Still got some bits to do but I'm really pleased with how it turned out, makes it look much bigger!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My honey doer just left. He is a great guy. He fixed all my electrical troubles and even washed and dusted the lights and fans after they were fixed. Then he fixed my computer issues. Duh, it is so simple once you know how.
> My kindle would not open to the correct page after it updated. For months I screwed around with it and I could not figure it out. He took it and it immediately worked. I was swiping down as I always had before the updates and he swiped up and it worked. I could not get the savings catcher to work on Walmarts site. I had used it for years and they updated and I could not figure it out. He googled it and found the answer within 1 minute. I would save a lot of time if I were not so computer illiterate.
> The reason he came was to install new smoke/Co2 detectors. Boy, are they loud. I bet they will not wake Mr. Wonderful up. It is a good thing I am always home at night in case he would need to be awaken.


Oh bless your honey-doer, so glad you have him to look out for you, I'm sure you show your appreciation too or he wouldn't keep coming back!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> HI girls, I'm at Stephens. He was taken off to the walk in clinic today, and once again they checked all his organs outa, it seems he has a trapped nerve which is causing spasms. They gave him enough diazepam for the weekend but he's to go and get another prescription on Monday. Sue also seems to be off work owing to pains in her back. She says it seems to do this every year at this time.!,,,,, boys and me seem ok.
> 
> We have Stephens graduation on Friday in Sunderland. So this could be fun we'd better get the sticks out to walk with. It's enough that he's sat this exam with young ones, so he's really going to look the part....
> 
> That's all the news tonight girls.


Oh dear, that will make all the kids laugh but I'm sure Mr S won't be laughing, so sorry he is still suffering, poor lad, sorry for Sue as well. On the other hand, pleased that you and the boys are good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Adding a few fish every month as you can't do it all at once, currently we have the Cory Cats and today bought 3 Giant Danio's to cycle the big tank. Boy can they swim fast. The mini Danio's are pestering the Cats in the 20 gallon, so I will have to give them some more hiding spots. Mr J is enjoying them so much! xoxoxo


That's great that Mr J is getting some pleasure from watching the fish, it is probably really relaxing and distracting for him!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Your garden is going to look superb next season June! xoxox


I hope so, I am trying to get it maintenance free but then I buy something that needs a lot of tending to!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It looks very private, can you have a patio set or lounge settee's back there?


Probably not enough room but I do see myself down there with a single garden chair and a good book - or my knitting!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hey June , Dh's progress on Christine's dash.
> 
> I don't know if y'all remember the before pics. I don't have them on my phone anymore.
> 
> And yes that's the mess my living room is in right now. There's paint on the floor, but we are getting new flooring to cover all that next year. These floors are original hardwood but in terrible shape.


Oh wow, that's just beautiful, a labour of love. Good job you love DH too!!!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My Angela is going to light her boat up this year the harbour master is encouraging to join in the festivities, hope I get some pics from her. She is right below the Parliament Buildings so I'm sure it is already quite bright there. xxx


Wonderful!!! xxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Oh bless your honey-doer, so glad you have him to look out for you, I'm sure you show your appreciation too or he wouldn't keep coming back!! xxxx


He is an amazing young man. One of the first things he did when they decided to divorce was to tell me that he would always be available if we needed him.
We are fortunate that he is in our lives. This morning I added another thing to his honey-do list. The smoke alarm goes off when I make toast. I think it needs to be moved.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was thinking along the same lines. I could see a two person glider swing back there. It would be a cozy little place for you and yours to cuddle and romance.


 :sm12: Yeah, right!! If only it was a big enough space down there, room for one only, I'm afraid - me!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frosty and sunny Surrey. It's definitely getting a lot colder now and I have ben knitting fingerless mitts for D, LM1 and my friend that does the Christmas hampers. Hope to have enough wool left over from LMs to make her some ear warmers as well.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except popping in to see my neighbour. She is getting stronger every day and says she'll be out on her roller skates before long.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Lovely mitts!!!! DGD will only wear the gloves that allow her to still use her phone but have fingers too!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. I like long cuffs, can't stand a gap between glove and sleeve. My neighbour is amazing, she is 81 yrs old but very able. I caught her loading the washing machine yesterday! xx


Lucky her to have you keeping an eye on her, glad she is doing so well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> He is an amazing young man. One of the first things he did when they decided to divorce was to tell me that he would always be available if we needed him.
> We are fortunate that he is in our lives. This morning I added another thing to his honey-do list. The smoke alarm goes off when I make toast. I think it needs to be moved.


He sounds a lovely fella and he obviously thinks a lot of you and Mr W!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frosty and sunny Surrey. It's definitely getting a lot colder now and I have ben knitting fingerless mitts for D, LM1 and my friend that does the Christmas hampers. Hope to have enough wool left over from LMs to make her some ear warmers as well.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except popping in to see my neighbour. She is getting stronger every day and says she'll be out on her roller skates before long.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


That looks great! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, I have worked hard on it for the last few weeks and I have the aches and pains to prove it!! Still got some bits to do but I'm really pleased with how it turned out, makes it look much bigger!! xxx


It really looks nice.


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Adding a few fish every month as you can't do it all at once, currently we have the Cory Cats and today bought 3 Giant Danio's to cycle the big tank. Boy can they swim fast. The mini Danio's are pestering the Cats in the 20 gallon, so I will have to give them some more hiding spots. Mr J is enjoying them so much! xoxoxo


Wow that is a beautiful fish!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Well he's still around he just doesn't have fish tanks anymore.
> The puffer was in a salt water tank and was bright yellow with blue eyes... Sooo pretty


That red devil cichlid he had truly lived up to it's name he had to divide the tank because he wanted to chase the other fish and he was constantly moving the pebbles around!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> You are so very welcome, thought it might cheer you up after all the trauma!! xxxxx


It did cheer me up also made me cry....in a good way again thank you so much!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I came home and fell asleep on the chair. I was asked to the other grandmas for lunch but I refused today. Sometimes I just have to have time out. The s and b Christmas lunch is on tomorrow but I'm not going there either. I was only going to take Kathleen (93) but she's still poorly. I spoke to her today and she sounded terrible. I'm hoping that this doesn't knock her right back. She's having breathing problems. Why do we have to get old eh? Hope you all had a nice Sunday. I'm going to catch up now. It's 5pm and I've come to bed to talk to you and watch my soaps.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I came home and fell asleep on the chair. I was asked to the other grandmas for lunch but I refused today. Sometimes I just have to have time out. The s and b Christmas lunch is on tomorrow but I'm not going there either. I was only going to take Kathleen (93) but she's still poorly. I spoke to her today and she sounded terrible. I'm hoping that this doesn't knock her right back. She's having breathing problems. Why do we have to get old eh? Hope you all had a nice Sunday. I'm going to catch up now. It's 5pm and I've come to bed to talk to you and watch my soaps.


Hi love, poor Kathleen, 93 is a wonderful age but I'd rather be 39! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hi love, poor Kathleen, 93 is a wonderful age but I'd rather be 39! :sm23: xxxx


I'm only 6 1/2 yrs xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I'm only 6 1/2 yrs xxx


Ye-es, we know!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> That red devil cichlid he had truly lived up to it's name he had to divide the tank because he wanted to chase the other fish and he was constantly moving the pebbles around!


I have a huge blood parrot cichlid, it's a smiley looking fish but would rip your face off! xox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I have a huge blood parrot cichlid, it's a smiley looking fish but would rip your face off! xox


Lovely!!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi love, poor Kathleen, 93 is a wonderful age but I'd rather be 39! :sm23: xxxx


Had a grandfather that lived to be 102 and a great grandmother that was 104. Opposite sides of the family... do you think I'll get crusty? xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Lovely!!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm09: xxxx


Evening June... it's a sunny freezing morning. Sipping coffee with my dearest. Think it's time to start doing baking for next month. How was your day? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I came home and fell asleep on the chair. I was asked to the other grandmas for lunch but I refused today. Sometimes I just have to have time out. The s and b Christmas lunch is on tomorrow but I'm not going there either. I was only going to take Kathleen (93) but she's still poorly. I spoke to her today and she sounded terrible. I'm hoping that this doesn't knock her right back. She's having breathing problems. Why do we have to get old eh? Hope you all had a nice Sunday. I'm going to catch up now. It's 5pm and I've come to bed to talk to you and watch my soaps.


Thinking of Kathleen, hope everyone is watching out for her, she sounds like a dear. What is your favourite soap? Glad you are putting your feet up. xxx


----------



## Islander

Still looking after DD1's SUV, it normally lived in Arizona and I was worried about antifreeze. Learned today it has the coolant in it... thank goodness. I do a lot of things but not automotive! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, I have worked hard on it for the last few weeks and I have the aches and pains to prove it!! Still got some bits to do but I'm really pleased with how it turned out, makes it look much bigger!! xxx


It's going to be wonderful with flowers. Do you lilies? xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> He is an amazing young man. One of the first things he did when they decided to divorce was to tell me that he would always be available if we needed him.
> We are fortunate that he is in our lives. This morning I added another thing to his honey-do list. The smoke alarm goes off when I make toast. I think it needs to be moved.


I quite often burn things, it's part of my nature. A common remark around here would be "mom's burning the buns again" Which reminds me I need to get a new smoke alarm, not just replace the battery. xxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That is a beautiful colour, would love to see the finished product. Mum always made her own knitted clothing items, as she was a hi ghost quality knitter, and nothing was ever as good as her own work, sounds like your mum might just be the same! xoxoxo


Mom is having trouble understanding her patterns now so she's decided to make it up as she goes along. :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Had a grandfather that lived to be 102 and a great grandmother that was 104. Opposite sides of the family... do you think I'll get crusty? xoxo


I think you are going to make a ripe old age!! I really hope you stay happy and healthy for all of it!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Evening June... it's a sunny freezing morning. Sipping coffee with my dearest. Think it's time to start doing baking for next month. How was your day? xoxoxo


Hi dear!! It's been part busy, part lazy!! Did the grocery shopping, planted up the garden with wallflowers, sweet William and more pansies and started on a couple of playsuits for Liv as they are off to the sun for Christmas. In contrast, I have read some of my book and spent far too long messing about on my laptop!! :sm12: :sm09: Enjoy your sunny morning and try to ignore the freeze!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mom is having trouble understanding her patterns now so she's decided to make it up as she goes along. :sm24:


She's a designer!! Go girl!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's going to be wonderful with flowers. Do you lilies? xoxox


I'm not over fond of lilies and it's such a small space for anything to tall, although I may get some autumn flowering lilies, I think they are called Nerines for next year! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I'm not over fond of lilies and it's such a small space for anything to tall, although I may get some autumn flowering lilies, I think they are called Nerines for next year! Xxxx


We have one in a pot on the patio. Very pretty xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I quite often burn things, it's part of my nature. A common remark around here would be "mom's burning the buns again" Which reminds me I need to get a new smoke alarm, not just replace the battery. xxx


DH's mother would burn water. She'd put something on the stove and then go out in the garden for 5 minutes, an hour later everything was cremated. I didn't mind too much, as I never got- it's not as good as my mothers. Anything was better. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Mom is having trouble understanding her patterns now so she's decided to make it up as she goes along. :sm24:


Should be interesting if nothing else. xx


----------



## linkan

Well I've been a lazy lady today.. I cut the fabric for blanket and burpy last night and I've bought touched it today. It'll be my favorite though. Soooo cute, little ponies.
My goal is to make so many that none have to be bought . Plus of course i maker mine bigger than the standard receiving blanket, and thicker.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Well I've been a lazy lady today.. I cut the fabric for blanket and burpy last night and I've bought touched it today. It'll be my favorite though. Soooo cute, little ponies.
> My goal is to make so many that none have to be bought . Plus of course i maker mine bigger than the standard receiving blanket, and thicker.


Well it is Sunday, a day of rest so you are entitled to be lazy, at least your mind has been busy. xx :sm09:


----------



## linkan

But not today.. Today i slept or tried to. My back and my legs are hissing mad. Can't keep my legs still. I hate that part. My doc still hasn't renewed my Restless Legs meds , the constant ache and kicking can make ya go mad. So i laid down and went for a run lol. Eventually it put me to sleep.

Watched a little tv . Dh and ds took the pool down ???? bye bye pool. They decided they didn't want to take care of it. And dh didn't want to build that deck... He's gonna..eventually if i have to make him do it a board a week ! LOL I'm such a stinker.
Okay it's TWD night and even though the gorgeous and talented Andrew Lincoln has gone back to the UK ???????????????????????????????? and quit the show !???????????????????????? I'm still going to have to watch Norman Reedus and Melissa McBride. 
Love and hugs y'all
Xoxox


----------



## jinx

Mr Wonderful did not think we needed new ones. So to avoid having a discussion I left the old one up and bought new ones and placed them in different spots. Better too many than not enough. The one in the kitchen is too sensitive if it goes off 10 feet away and I am only making toast. 


Islander said:


> I quite often burn things, it's part of my nature. A common remark around here would be "mom's burning the buns again" Which reminds me I need to get a new smoke alarm, not just replace the battery. xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi dear!! It's been part busy, part lazy!! Did the grocery shopping, planted up the garden with wallflowers, sweet William and more pansies and started on a couple of playsuits for Liv as they are off to the sun for Christmas. In contrast, I have read some of my book and spent far too long messing about on my laptop!! :sm12: :sm09: Enjoy your sunny morning and try to ignore the freeze!! Xxxx


What do playsuits look like June, are they shorts and tank top? I think I should like to have some wallflowers for my garden. No complaints as long as it's not snow. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm not over fond of lilies and it's such a small space for anything to tall, although I may get some autumn flowering lilies, I think they are called Nerines for next year! Xxxx


We call them Naked Ladies! xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> DH's mother would burn water. She'd put something on the stove and then go out in the garden for 5 minutes, an hour later everything was cremated. I didn't mind too much, as I never got- it's not as good as my mothers. Anything was better. xx :sm23:


Goodness... that is me! I appreciate someone like yourself who can multitask and cook good. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Should be interesting if nothing else. xx


Yes, very..very interesting :sm17:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Well I've been a lazy lady today.. I cut the fabric for blanket and burpy last night and I've bought touched it today. It'll be my favorite though. Soooo cute, little ponies.
> My goal is to make so many that none have to be bought . Plus of course i maker mine bigger than the standard receiving blanket, and thicker.


Your grand baby will love all the fabrics you choose, you have such a good eye for cute. xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful did not think we needed new ones. So to avoid having a discussion I left the old one up and bought new ones and placed them in different spots. Better too many than not enough. The one in the kitchen is too sensitive if it goes off 10 feet away and I am only making toast.


I didn't realize they have an expired date until I checked my Mom's co2 alarm. Most of my smokey events are when I try to broil toast my burger buns. Sometimes they can be saved by scraping... :sm09:


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Your grand baby will love all the fabrics you choose, you have such a good eye for cute. xxx


Awww thanks that's so sweet of you to say.????


----------



## RookieRetiree

Okay, we got the most diligent of house inspectors...72 pages! Realtor and attorney are chuckling at some of the notations. The water heater is set 5f degrees too high?! (Why have options, it it’s supposed to be a set temp?), some scuff marks on hardwood floors (the floors were put in over 25 years old...people do live here), etc.

We’re waiting for the buyer’s “demands”. We’ll fix anything that has some “health or safety” impact, but cosmetics are on them.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, we got the most diligent of house inspectors...72 pages! Realtor and attorney are chuckling at some of the notations. The water heater is set 5f degrees too high?! (Why have options, it it's supposed to be a set temp?), some scuff marks on hardwood floors (the floors were put in over 25 years old...people do live here), etc.
> 
> We're waiting for the buyer's "demands". We'll fix anything that has some "health or safety" impact, but cosmetics are on them.


I read somewhere that scuff marks can be removed by getting a pencil eraser wet and "erasing" it ... I may try that one lol


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, we got the most diligent of house inspectors...72 pages! Realtor and attorney are chuckling at some of the notations. The water heater is set 5f degrees too high?! (Why have options, it it's supposed to be a set temp?), some scuff marks on hardwood floors (the floors were put in over 25 years old...people do live here), etc.
> 
> We're waiting for the buyer's "demands". We'll fix anything that has some "health or safety" impact, but cosmetics are on them.


Sounds as if they are trying to get you to drop the price. Hope once the niggles are sorted it all goes ahead smoothly. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey, windy and cold Surrey. Just a few leaves hanging onto the trees, winter is on it's way. An even better excuse for log fires, knitting and wine. Even Bentley doesn't want to go out. He spent all of last night hogging my hot water bottle.

Chaos here this morning. LMs mitts are finished and I'm now doing a pair for my friend. Nice, simple, small knitting - right up my street.

Happy Monday everyone. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, we got the most diligent of house inspectors...72 pages! Realtor and attorney are chuckling at some of the notations. The water heater is set 5f degrees too high?! (Why have options, it it's supposed to be a set temp?), some scuff marks on hardwood floors (the floors were put in over 25 years old...people do live here), etc.
> 
> We're waiting for the buyer's "demands". We'll fix anything that has some "health or safety" impact, but cosmetics are on them.


That sounds like the survey (inspection) our first prospective buyer (now long gone) had on this house. He opened and shut every door, flushed all the toilets, tried all the taps. Hopefully your buyers won't be too demanding after all there will always be some general wear and tear in a house unless it's brand new. Fingers still crossed. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cold and very windy Wales and boy is that wind cold. As Josephine says, and day for log fires and knitting, so that is what I'll do. SIL rang last night and said one of the twins is back and for to Great Ormond St. hospital (famous children's hospital) at the moment but DH couldn't remember what for. With two doctors for parents I can see a lot of panicking in the future, every little snuffle is going to be some deadly disease. Have a good day, keep warm. xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I didn't realize they have an expired date until I checked my Mom's co2 alarm. Most of my smokey events are when I try to broil toast my burger buns. Sometimes they can be saved by scraping... :sm09:


It sounds like you would be wise to use the timer even if it is only for 2 or 5 minutes. 
Mr. Wonderful would always turn the toaster down to the lowest setting because it takes too long. I did not like it as when I put bread it and went back to get it I had warm bread, not toast. Some how or other the dial to adjust the setting turned up missing and now we only get brown toast. Not brown enough to set off an alarm, except this new alarm is a tad bit touchy.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> We have one in a pot on the patio. Very pretty xxxx


There is a house we pass on the way to the cinema that has a lovely patch of them which gets bigger every year! Even their neighbours seem to have some now too!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Well I've been a lazy lady today.. I cut the fabric for blanket and burpy last night and I've bought touched it today. It'll be my favorite though. Soooo cute, little ponies.
> My goal is to make so many that none have to be bought . Plus of course i maker mine bigger than the standard receiving blanket, and thicker.


That little one is going to be very spoiled by their Nonna!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, we got the most diligent of house inspectors...72 pages! Realtor and attorney are chuckling at some of the notations. The water heater is set 5f degrees too high?! (Why have options, it it's supposed to be a set temp?), some scuff marks on hardwood floors (the floors were put in over 25 years old...people do live here), etc.
> 
> We're waiting for the buyer's "demands". We'll fix anything that has some "health or safety" impact, but cosmetics are on them.


Sounds unbelievable that they could write that many pages. Sounds like they were trying to cover their butt by noting everything so the buyer feels they got their monies worth. Hope things get cleared up quickly for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Most of the snow has melted. There's about 1/2" in the back yard and nothing in the front.
I boiled up a cured pork shoulder. There is enough pork to last the entire week. It didn't look that big when it was in the store.
I'm on late shift this week but going in early to get a parking spot without having to park on the side roads. The lot across the road that was letting our additional cars park there has rescinded the offer. So I go in early, get a parking spot and take my knitting. 
I'm on the final part of the endless garter cardi. I'm on the ribbed sleeves of the swoncho. And I found some other sweaters that are almost done: a pullover made from Caron Tea Cakes (self-striping bulky yarn) that is almost finished, except for the arms, and a cardi that was made with two yarns held together. That one needs the arms finished and a lot of stitches picked up for a shawl collar. If I finish all of them, I should be good for sweaters. Although the LYS was talking about a knit-a-long for another sweater and I have all the yarn except for a small ball of contrast yarn.


----------



## jinx

Happy Monday to you.
I am crocheting crowns ear warmer for the wee girls in my family. http://fabartdiy.org/crochet-crown-ear-warmer-free-crochet-pattern/?fbclid=IwAR2bO7eI1y2EVgSOVyP_Brf5Mclj6-wskTxbIYqGTOJxy2f2TXrg909eS1E This was shared on Paradise the other day. I do not like to crochet, but when they request something special I force myself to make it.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, windy and cold Surrey. Just a few leaves hanging onto the trees, winter is on it's way. An even better excuse for log fires, knitting and wine. Even Bentley doesn't want to go out. He spent all of last night hogging my hot water bottle.
> 
> Chaos here this morning. LMs mitts are finished and I'm now doing a pair for my friend. Nice, simple, small knitting - right up my street.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> What do playsuits look like June, are they shorts and tank top? I think I should like to have some wallflowers for my garden. No complaints as long as it's not snow. xoxoxo


Something like this but with elasticated neckline and sleeves. Also, I make the top patterned and the shorts plain so it looks like separates!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We call them Naked Ladies! xxx


O....k...! I think they are also called Jersey Lilies over here!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Winter winds are blowing here also. These winds have snow to blow around. Brr. 
Hope the wee one recovers quickly and completely.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cold and very windy Wales and boy is that wind cold. As Josephine says, and day for log fires and knitting, so that is what I'll do. SIL rang last night and said one of the twins is back and for to Great Ormond St. hospital (famous children's hospital) at the moment but DH couldn't remember what for. With two doctors for parents I can see a lot of panicking in the future, every little snuffle is going to be some deadly disease. Have a good day, keep warm. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, we got the most diligent of house inspectors...72 pages! Realtor and attorney are chuckling at some of the notations. The water heater is set 5f degrees too high?! (Why have options, it it's supposed to be a set temp?), some scuff marks on hardwood floors (the floors were put in over 25 years old...people do live here), etc.
> 
> We're waiting for the buyer's "demands". We'll fix anything that has some "health or safety" impact, but cosmetics are on them.


Quite right, stick to your guns girl! They are not buying brand spanking new (unlike yourself!!) and the price takes that into account!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> There is a house we pass on the way to the cinema that has a lovely patch of them which gets bigger every year! Even their neighbours seem to have some now too!!! xxxx


When you run out of room on your own property, you might as well share with the neighbours.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It sounds like you would be wise to use the timer even if it is only for 2 or 5 minutes.
> Mr. Wonderful would always turn the toaster down to the lowest setting because it takes too long. I did not like it as when I put bread it and went back to get it I had warm bread, not toast. Some how or other the dial to adjust the setting turned up missing and now we only get brown toast. Not brown enough to set off an alarm, except this new alarm is a tad bit touchy.


I have one smoke alarm in the hall outside the kitchen that goes off everytime that the oven door is opened. If we are baking something that alarm gets put in the bathroom. Kind of defeats the purpose. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cold and very windy Wales and boy is that wind cold. As Josephine says, and day for log fires and knitting, so that is what I'll do. SIL rang last night and said one of the twins is back and for to Great Ormond St. hospital (famous children's hospital) at the moment but DH couldn't remember what for. With two doctors for parents I can see a lot of panicking in the future, every little snuffle is going to be some deadly disease. Have a good day, keep warm. xx


I hope it's just parental panic and not anything more serious. 
It does sound like a good day for knitting beside the fire.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Well I've been a lazy lady today.. I cut the fabric for blanket and burpy last night and I've bought touched it today. It'll be my favorite though. Soooo cute, little ponies.
> My goal is to make so many that none have to be bought . Plus of course i maker mine bigger than the standard receiving blanket, and thicker.


Your fabric choice is wonderful. Where do you find such cute prints? I agree to making them larger and thicker. In the olden days I remember making flannel diapers for my children. They lasted longer, absorbed more, and worked wonderful as burp cloth. I bought a dozen cloth diapers 8 years ago for the new mom to use as spares. Ha, they were so lousy and only useful as rags to wash windows.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, windy and cold Surrey. Just a few leaves hanging onto the trees, winter is on it's way. An even better excuse for log fires, knitting and wine. Even Bentley doesn't want to go out. He spent all of last night hogging my hot water bottle.
> 
> Chaos here this morning. LMs mitts are finished and I'm now doing a pair for my friend. Nice, simple, small knitting - right up my street.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxxx


I can imagine Bentley curled up on the hot water bottle.
I'm itching to do a pair of socks and a pair of double layer mittens like one of the ladies at Knit Night. Both would be small enough to fit into a project bag.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Most of the snow has melted. There's about 1/2" in the back yard and nothing in the front.
> I boiled up a cured pork shoulder. There is enough pork to last the entire week. It didn't look that big when it was in the store.
> I'm on late shift this week but going in early to get a parking spot without having to park on the side roads. The lot across the road that was letting our additional cars park there has rescinded the offer. So I go in early, get a parking spot and take my knitting.
> I'm on the final part of the endless garter cardi. I'm on the ribbed sleeves of the swoncho. And I found some other sweaters that are almost done: a pullover made from Caron Tea Cakes (self-striping bulky yarn) that is almost finished, except for the arms, and a cardi that was made with two yarns held together. That one needs the arms finished and a lot of stitches picked up for a shawl collar. If I finish all of them, I should be good for sweaters. Although the LYS was talking about a knit-a-long for another sweater and I have all the yarn except for a small ball of contrast yarn.


Hi Nitzy and good morning! That's a lot of WIPS to finish! I'm afraid that would niggle at me and make me grit my teeth and finish them before I started anything else!! :sm12: :sm09: As you say, when you finish them you will be well ready for the cold weather! Hope you get parked up ok and have a safe drive in to work!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> When you run out of room on your own property, you might as well share with the neighbours.


I wondered whether they were maybe self-seeded or the neighbours just 'borrowed' some!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I read somewhere that scuff marks can be removed by getting a pencil eraser wet and "erasing" it ... I may try that one lol


Or use Mr Clean Magic Eraser sponges. Just don't use the Magic Erasers to remove marks from a wall unless you used scrubable paint on that wall. I ended up repainting a wall in the family room because of that. But I did get the red mark off the wall before I painted it.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Most of the snow has melted. There's about 1/2" in the back yard and nothing in the front.
> I boiled up a cured pork shoulder. There is enough pork to last the entire week. It didn't look that big when it was in the store.
> I'm on late shift this week but going in early to get a parking spot without having to park on the side roads. The lot across the road that was letting our additional cars park there has rescinded the offer. So I go in early, get a parking spot and take my knitting.
> I'm on the final part of the endless garter cardi. I'm on the ribbed sleeves of the swoncho. And I found some other sweaters that are almost done: a pullover made from Caron Tea Cakes (self-striping bulky yarn) that is almost finished, except for the arms, and a cardi that was made with two yarns held together. That one needs the arms finished and a lot of stitches picked up for a shawl collar. If I finish all of them, I should be good for sweaters. Although the LYS was talking about a knit-a-long for another sweater and I have all the yarn except for a small ball of contrast yarn.


It is a good thing you knit. Would be awful to sit at work early with nothing to occupy yourself. Hope you get your works in progress finished to keep you warm this winter.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Something like this but with elasticated neckline and sleeves. Also, I make the top patterned and the shorts plain so it looks like separates!!


With snaps in the crotch? I like your idea about different colored tops and bottoms. Pictures are requested of the finished project.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, we got the most diligent of house inspectors...72 pages! Realtor and attorney are chuckling at some of the notations. The water heater is set 5f degrees too high?! (Why have options, it it's supposed to be a set temp?), some scuff marks on hardwood floors (the floors were put in over 25 years old...people do live here), etc.
> 
> We're waiting for the buyer's "demands". We'll fix anything that has some "health or safety" impact, but cosmetics are on them.


We had one like that when we sold our old house. It wasn't 72 pages, but it was about 10 pages too many. They did catch all the cosmetic flaws that could be easily fixed, but they missed the dry rot in the one board in the old part of the basement and the cracked beam in the attic. We ended up telling the new buyer about those, which they ignored because they put a hot tub in the basement and never fixed the cracked beam which eventually broke.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful did not think we needed new ones. So to avoid having a discussion I left the old one up and bought new ones and placed them in different spots. Better too many than not enough. The one in the kitchen is too sensitive if it goes off 10 feet away and I am only making toast.


Good idea.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> With snaps in the crotch? I like your idea about different colored tops and bottoms. Pictures are requested of the finished project.


No snaps, if she needs to er.. remove it, she just slides the whole thing off her shoulders and down! I made her one in the summer but forgot to take a picture but will see if I can get her to model the latest ones for you!! xxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I have one smoke alarm in the hall outside the kitchen that goes off everytime that the oven door is opened. If we are baking something that alarm gets put in the bathroom. Kind of defeats the purpose. :sm16:


My niece took the battery out of her smoke detector as it was in the hallway off the kitchen. That defeated the purpose. The hallway also lead to the upstairs. A fire started because the cat knocked over the lamp and the hot bulb started a fire. Their dog paced and paced and kept waking them up. He finally decided to take the dog outside. He found they and their 4 daughters were trapped upstairs. He was able to beat back the flames and they escaped. They now have wired in detectors that cannot be disarmed.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We had one like that when we sold our old house. It wasn't 72 pages, but it was about 10 pages too many. They did catch all the cosmetic flaws that could be easily fixed, but they missed the dry rot in the one board in the old part of the basement and the cracked beam in the attic. We ended up telling the new buyer about those, which they ignored because they put a hot tub in the basement and never fixed the cracked beam which eventually broke.


Oops, you just can't help some people!! Bad surveyor to miss those and silly buyers to ignore them!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My niece took the battery out of her smoke detector as it was in the hallway off the kitchen. That defeated the purpose. The hallway also lead to the upstairs. A fire started because the cat knocked over the lamp and the hot bulb started a fire. Their dog paced and paced and kept waking them up. He finally decided to take the dog outside. He found they and their 4 daughters were trapped upstairs. He was able to beat back the flames and they escaped. They now have wired in detectors that cannot be disarmed.


Oh Good Lord, scary story and a lesson to us all!!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> But not today.. Today i slept or tried to. My back and my legs are hissing mad. Can't keep my legs still. I hate that part. My doc still hasn't renewed my Restless Legs meds , the constant ache and kicking can make ya go mad. So i laid down and went for a run lol. Eventually it put me to sleep.
> 
> Watched a little tv . Dh and ds took the pool down ???? bye bye pool. They decided they didn't want to take care of it. And dh didn't want to build that deck... He's gonna..eventually if i have to make him do it a board a week ! LOL I'm such a stinker.
> Okay it's TWD night and even though the gorgeous and talented Andrew Lincoln has gone back to the UK ???????????????????????????????? and quit the show !???????????????????????? I'm still going to have to watch Norman Reedus and Melissa McBride.
> Love and hugs y'all
> Xoxox


Sorry about the legs. I hope you can get your medication soon.
Mum's Stuart ended up missing his pool a couple years after he took his out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> DH's mother would burn water. She'd put something on the stove and then go out in the garden for 5 minutes, an hour later everything was cremated. I didn't mind too much, as I never got- it's not as good as my mothers. Anything was better. xx :sm23:


That's my sister! In one day she burned wieners and overflowed the sink. It's a good thing that my BIL cooks.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My niece took the battery out of her smoke detector as it was in the hallway off the kitchen. That defeated the purpose. The hallway also lead to the upstairs. A fire started because the cat knocked over the lamp and the hot bulb started a fire. Their dog paced and paced and kept waking them up. He finally decided to take the dog outside. He found they and their 4 daughters were trapped upstairs. He was able to beat back the flames and they escaped. They now have wired in detectors that cannot be disarmed.


Scary. The smoke detector near our bedrooms is wired in with a battery backup.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds as if they are trying to get you to drop the price. Hope once the niggles are sorted it all goes ahead smoothly. xxx


Some of the items are to update to newer building codes such as electrical outlets. The house was built in the 1960's and is old (by our standards). The price is set per contract so they want to mitigate their costs to update (which they probably wouldn't do if it was on their dime). We're okay to walk away from this buyer if their demands are too much or not negotiable. We're waiting on their "demands".


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Sounds unbelievable that they could write that many pages. Sounds like they were trying to cover their butt by noting everything so the buyer feels they got their monies worth. Hope things get cleared up quickly for you.


Our realtor has never seen anything like it.


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Our realtor has never seen anything like it.


Hi Jeanette, that is what a decent home inspector should be providing. Mr J was a certified municipal building inspector and home inspector and provided a full report, not one of the flimsy check lists that some do. Good building inspectors are blackballed by some reality company's. He has experienced realtors trying to take control wanting to pay him under the table not to do his job. If you were a buyer this information also makes it very clear what you are going to have to put into your new home should you chose to buy, honestly it's not about making demands to the seller unless it is something major. Bringing a house to code can be costly!

Sellers also get building inspections to know what they are dealing with and to get a jumpstart on potential issues. Some new homes can and are built not to code to save costs by developers as Mr J as a carpenter has had to repair many in his work. As always it's buyer beware and for your protection. I hope it turns out well for both of you. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> Good morning Jeanette, that is what a decent home inspector should be providing. Mr J was a certified municipal building inspector and home inspector and provided a full report, not one of the flimsy check lists that some do. He has experienced Realtors trying to take control wanting to pay him under the table not to do his job. If you were a buyer this information also makes it very clear what you are going to have to put into your new home should you chose to buy, honestly it's not about making demands to the seller unless it is something major. New homes can be built with many problems as well.


That's why we are waiting for their letter of request. We totally agree with the concept of the inspection, but there is a line between being thorough and being nit-picky. We're happy to fix (or give an allowance for them to fix) anything that is deemed a hazard.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I didn't go to the Christmas lunch, cos I just couldn't be bothered and it's not all that fantastic. I would like to go to a more local one for a change but it's always got to be there, because it's bogof. It's quite rubbish too. I don't know how Kathleen is, I should phone her. I'm worried she's been taken into hospital. I'll check in the morning. 

Stephen has been to the doctors which is a novelty to him, and Drs given him some more diazipan and he has to rest up a few days. I'm afraid he doesn't know how to. Sue is off work and limping about. I'm in pain watching them. 

That's all the news I have, off to over 60s tomorrow. My mood is lightening thank goodness. We all get down but it's nice to know we have to come up again. Love you all.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Thinking of Kathleen, hope everyone is watching out for her, she sounds like a dear. What is your favourite soap? Glad you are putting your feet up. xxx


Coronation street is my favorite and I get a bit fed up with the writers


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just heard from our attorney and buyer’s insist on all items including new roof be done. We told him we’ll walk away from the sale and let them be someone else’s headache. BooHoo.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm sorry love, but I do think that some buyers want things for as little as possible. I don't think I'd be any good at negotiating deals, I'd be giving it away. Cos I'm stupid. Wishing you luck and hugs to you.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I didn't go to the Christmas lunch, cos I just couldn't be bothered and it's not all that fantastic. I would like to go to a more local one for a change but it's always got to be there, because it's bogof. It's quite rubbish too. I don't know how Kathleen is, I should phone her. I'm worried she's been taken into hospital. I'll check in the morning.
> 
> Stephen has been to the doctors which is a novelty to him, and Drs given him some more diazipan and he has to rest up a few days. I'm afraid he doesn't know how to. Sue is off work and limping about. I'm in pain watching them.
> 
> That's all the news I have, off to over 60s tomorrow. My mood is lightening thank goodness. We all get down but it's nice to know we have to come up again. Love you all.


I find that the biggest help of all, knowing I've been down before but come back up again and it is lovely to feel 'normal' again after a down patch! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> I'm sorry love, but I do think that some buyers want things for as little as possible. I don't think I'd be any good at negotiating deals, I'd be giving it away. Cos I'm stupid. Wishing you luck and hugs to you.


I've done a lot of negotiating - had to when I managed a budget of over $100 Mil for company pension, 401k, and health plans. I also took advanced classs in the MBA program and a lot of fun keeping colleagues guessing during our "role play" sessions. The key is to know what your "walk away" position is and know when to or not to let your opponent know what that is. In this case, we were clear of our "walk away" and the buyer can either take it or leave it....they either love the place and want it or not. We'll see if they're bluffing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from our attorney and buyer's insist on all items including new roof be done. We told him we'll walk away from the sale and let them be someone else's headache. BooHoo.


Oh no, I'm so sorry, I know exactly how you feel, as everyone is telling me hang on in there, any more interested viewers? xx :sm25:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry, I know exactly how you feel, as everyone is telling me hang on in there, any more interested viewers? xx :sm25:


We'll be starting over.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from our attorney and buyer's insist on all items including new roof be done. We told him we'll walk away from the sale and let them be someone else's headache. BooHoo.


Good for you! Sorry you got such a pain for your first serious buyer, why does this have to be such a complicated, difficult transaction? It's been the same since we bought our first house in 1968!!!! Hope things go your way very soon dear!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be starting over.


Been there, done that haven't found to t-shirt yet. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I've done a lot of negotiating - had to when I managed a budget of over $100 Mil for company pension, 401k, and health plans. I also took advanced classs in the MBA program and a lot of fun keeping colleagues guessing during our "role play" sessions. The key is to know what your "walk away" position is and know when to or not to let your opponent know what that is. In this case, we were clear of our "walk away" and the buyer can either take it or leave it....they either love the place and want it or not. We'll see if they're bluffing.


You've plenty of ammunition on your side there Jeanette so whatever the outcome is, it will be the right one for you! xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, windy and cold Surrey. Just a few leaves hanging onto the trees, winter is on it's way. An even better excuse for log fires, knitting and wine. Even Bentley doesn't want to go out. He spent all of last night hogging my hot water bottle.
> 
> Chaos here this morning. LMs mitts are finished and I'm now doing a pair for my friend. Nice, simple, small knitting - right up my street.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxxx


Those mitts just scream little miss to me. She is going to love them.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That little one is going to be very spoiled by their Nonna!! xxxx


Oh don't you know it ????????????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Happy Monday to you.
> I am crocheting crowns ear warmer for the wee girls in my family. http://fabartdiy.org/crochet-crown-ear-warmer-free-crochet-pattern/?fbclid=IwAR2bO7eI1y2EVgSOVyP_Brf5Mclj6-wskTxbIYqGTOJxy2f2TXrg909eS1E This was shared on Paradise the other day. I do not like to crochet, but when they request something special I force myself to make it.


I knighted something like this for the kiwi princess butt it was a hat. Sweet pea would love this! I'm gonna have to join you in making it.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Your fabric choice is wonderful. Where do you find such cute prints? I agree to making them larger and thicker. In the olden days I remember making flannel diapers for my children. They lasted longer, absorbed more, and worked wonderful as burp cloth. I bought a dozen cloth diapers 8 years ago for the new mom to use as spares. Ha, they were so lousy and only useful as rags to wash windows.


Joanns and hobby lobby, although hobby lobby fabrics were far narrower than Joanns , and i was very disappointed in how little fabric there was in a yard from them. 
I just go by feel , that inner eye lol. I will look at every bolt of fabric till one of them speaks to me. Crazy right?


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from our attorney and buyer's insist on all items including new roof be done. We told him we'll walk away from the sale and let them be someone else's headache. BooHoo.


I can understand making an allowance for a roof but not a demand to pout one on. Probably best that you walk away from that one. Hope it all works out.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I'm sorry love, but I do think that some buyers want things for as little as possible. I don't think I'd be any good at negotiating deals, I'd be giving it away. Cos I'm stupid. Wishing you luck and hugs to you.


You are most definitely NOT stupid. You've a kind heart for others is all.


----------



## binkbrice

I got another present in the mail today...okay I ordered it but still i only opened the second day


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I got another present in the mail today...okay I ordered it but still i only opened the second day


Why the second day and not the first?


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Why the second day and not the first?


Because I could see the cord and have been wanting to try these needles


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Because I could see the cord and have been wanting to try these needles


What kind are they?


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I knighted something like this for the kiwi princess butt it was a hat. Sweet pea would love this! I'm gonna have to join you in making it.


I expected you to say that. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: I think I started a trend by showing the first one to Flo. It will fit her partners wee one. Of course my greatgrand needs one and Flo wants one. Then the 3 year old said he wanted to be a king. Did I mention I dislike crocheting. Good thing is it takes me less than 2 hours to make one.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Joanns and hobby lobby, although hobby lobby fabrics were far narrower than Joanns , and i was very disappointed in how little fabric there was in a yard from them.
> I just go by feel , that inner eye lol. I will look at every bolt of fabric till one of them speaks to me. Crazy right?


Yep crazy, but absolutely right xxx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Joanns and hobby lobby, although hobby lobby fabrics were far narrower than Joanns , and i was very disappointed in how little fabric there was in a yard from them.
> I just go by feel , that inner eye lol. I will look at every bolt of fabric till one of them speaks to me. Crazy right?


Not crazy at all. The same we do with yarn. Making it speak to us before we buy it. Does cotton flannel still shrink as much as it use to?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Not crazy at all. The same we do with yarn. Making it speak to us before we buy it. Does cotton flannel still shrink as much as it use to?


Whenever I walk into a yarn shop it all shouts at me, no wonder I can't walk out without buying too much. xx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Not crazy at all. The same we do with yarn. Making it speak to us before we buy it. Does cotton flannel still shrink as much as it use to?


Not too bad really, i pre wash before i sew it though.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I expected you to say that. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: I think I started a trend by showing the first one to Flo. It will fit her partners wee one. Of course my greatgrand needs one and Flo wants one. Then the 3 year old said he wanted to be a king. Did I mention I dislike crocheting. Good thing is it takes me less than 2 hours to make one.


Do they like the knitted version? It's cute too


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Whenever I walk into a yarn shop it all shouts at me, no wonder I can't walk out without buying too much. xx


Us too , that's why Lisa takes me. Im good at saying no you don't need that lol. Sometimes ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Yep crazy, but absolutely right xxx


I love knowing I'm not the only crazy one . We all are ????


----------



## linkan

I just got my mail, and there was a beautiful gift inside. And it smells like a bouquet too. I can imagine a hug Everytime i wear it. Thanks June love you????xoxox????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Us too , that's why Lisa takes me. Im good at saying no you don't need that lol. Sometimes ????


And when you're not you both buy some, OK, I go on my own so no one to say no, I get some every time, luckily we live too far away to go too often. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I love knowing I'm not the only crazy one . We all are ð


But of course xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I just got my mail, and there was a beautiful gift inside. And it smells like a bouquet too. I can imagine a hug Everytime i wear it. Thanks June love you????xoxox????


Gorgeous xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> But of course xxxx


Bentley is not crazy, he landed on all four paws when he came to you. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I just got my mail, and there was a beautiful gift inside. And it smells like a bouquet too. I can imagine a hug Everytime i wear it. Thanks June love you????xoxox????


So glad you got it and you like it, mission accomplished!!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So glad you got it and you like it, mission accomplished!!! Xxxx


Stop having a quick look and go to bed, :sm15: :sm15: Night night, sleep tight. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> But of course xxxx


Has he been drugged?


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Has he been drugged?


Nope. He's just one very laid back cat xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Nope. He's just one very laid back cat xx


Sure does look like it.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> So glad you got it and you like it, mission accomplished!!! Xxxx


Oh but i don't like it .. I LOVE it.????XOXOX


----------



## linkan

First blanket done.. This is my favorite material so far.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, we got the most diligent of house inspectors...72 pages! Realtor and attorney are chuckling at some of the notations. The water heater is set 5f degrees too high?! (Why have options, it it's supposed to be a set temp?), some scuff marks on hardwood floors (the floors were put in over 25 years old...people do live here), etc.
> 
> We're waiting for the buyer's "demands". We'll fix anything that has some "health or safety" impact, but cosmetics are on them.


That is a very diligent inspector! Well done, though, that it doesn't seem to be anything very wrong! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cold and very windy Wales and boy is that wind cold. As Josephine says, and day for log fires and knitting, so that is what I'll do. SIL rang last night and said one of the twins is back and for to Great Ormond St. hospital (famous children's hospital) at the moment but DH couldn't remember what for. With two doctors for parents I can see a lot of panicking in the future, every little snuffle is going to be some deadly disease. Have a good day, keep warm. xx


Hope all is okay with the little one! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very cold and nearly sunny Wales. New supply of logs came yesterday so I'm a happy bunny for a few weeks, more gas has been ordered so bring it on weather. They keep threatening snow on the high ground for this week, we are just on the snow line so hopefully will miss it although we are surrounded by mountains. No other news just same old same old, sitting and waiting but I might do some washing today, well I've got to be seen doing something :sm09: then curl up in front of the fire and knit. Back later have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Aw--so sweet.


linkan said:


> First blanket done.. This is my favorite material so far.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I suppose washing has to be done some time. I tend to have one load a day. Makes it seem less of a chore that way. Glad I never, almost never, have to use the iron. Nice to think of curling up in front of a fire knitting the day away.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold and nearly sunny Wales. New supply of logs came yesterday so I'm a happy bunny for a few weeks, more gas has been ordered so bring it on weather. They keep threatening snow on the high ground for this week, we are just on the snow line so hopefully will miss it although we are surrounded by mountains. No other news just same old same old, sitting and waiting but I might do some washing today, well I've got to be seen doing something :sm09: then curl up in front of the fire and knit. Back later have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey, damp and cold Surrey. Nice day for doing nothing, but this morning I am meeting up with the coven and then probably supermarket and then fish and chips.

Sorry Jinx it is only TUESDAY!!! But DS is coming for a quick visit from France tomorrow to pick up a jet ski (no. 7)

Happy TUESDAY everyone, catch you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I suppose washing has to be done some time. I tend to have one load a day. Makes it seem less of a chore that way. Glad I never, almost never, have to use the iron. Nice to think of curling up in front of a fire knitting the day away.


Morning. I'm afraid I let my washing pile up and then have a blitz. I always iron although I hate doing it there's something nice about a nice pile of ironed clothes and I can feel all virtuous. Living in limbo there's not a lot else to do but knit (and curl up in front of the fire). xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, damp and cold Surrey. Nice day for doing nothing, but this morning I am meeting up with the coven and then probably supermarket and then fish and chips.
> 
> Sorry Jinx it is only TUESDAY!!! But DS is coming for a quick visit from France tomorrow to pick up a jet ski (no. 7)
> 
> Happy TUESDAY everyone, catch you later. xx


Morning, the weather has decided to go all cloudy here now so will probably have rain (or snow!!) later. Have a good day, enjoy your fish and chips. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, damp and cold Surrey. Nice day for doing nothing, but this morning I am meeting up with the coven and then probably supermarket and then fish and chips.
> 
> Sorry Jinx it is only TUESDAY!!! But DS is coming for a quick visit from France tomorrow to pick up a jet ski (no. 7)
> 
> Happy TUESDAY everyone, catch you later. xx


Ah, yes, taco Tuesday it is. Sometimes a quick visit with family is better when they stay for days. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. I'm afraid I let my washing pile up and then have a blitz. I always iron although I hate doing it there's something nice about a nice pile of ironed clothes and I can feel all virtuous. Living in limbo there's not a lot else to do but knit (and curl up in front of the fire). xx :sm09:


My washer/dryer is right off the kitchen. Makes it so easy and quick to throw a load in. Mr. Wonderful always said he could not remember where to set what dial. Now he has no excuse. I put bright yellow tape to mark where he should set the dial. 
I know the feeling of a job well done like your ironing.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> My son snuck out around 1:30a.m. And left town with someone that he met on Xbox and we have not heard from him only know who he is with because they got pulled over in town around 1:42a.m., not doing so well at all.......


OMG ...... that is a parent's worst nightmare, some young people do not realise how much stress they put their parents through. Have you heard from him yet? Why would he do something like that ....

Sorry Lisa, I got side tracked the other night, and forgot to post this; so Imam really hoping that your son has seen sense, and contacted you by now, or he has come home again! ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. I suppose washing has to be done some time. I tend to have one load a day. Makes it seem less of a chore that way. Glad I never, almost never, have to use the iron. Nice to think of curling up in front of a fire knitting the day away.


The _ONLY_ ever iron when I am quilting, or making clothing! If anyone in my family needs, or wants, anything ironed ... they do it themselves.???? I helped the girls with the first item they ironed, but then they continued with their own ironing.


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I am going to catch up now, and see what has been happening. I think I might be up to about p29 by now, so see you soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> There's a few whizz bangs here and Bentley is curled up on my lap. Xxx


We lost our Guy Fawkes night quite a few years ago now, and I miss it. We used to have a bonfire in a side yard, that dad used to run goats in, a couple of years previously, then when he got rid of the goats we began having the bonfire, for us and extended family; and all the neighbours within cooeemof our house! We basically entertained the neighbourhood annually, on November 9th! I don't know if they really appreciated it, or not, but my siblings, and my cousins, all had fun! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't feel the spear and I had no reaction. NHS savings? Pretend to do it only?


I hope not, for your sake ..... I actually had the flu earlier this year, after I had the flu jab, and I was still very ill for 3 weeks. I only left my bed to go to the loo, and get drinks! I probably should have slept in our spare room, but dh didn't get sick, so I am beginning to wonder if it is actually worth having the jab, after all! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> My DH has had a shingles jab. I had really bad shingles about 20 years ago so probably don't need a jab.


Shingles is not a "one off" occurrence, the virus remains dormant in your body, and can become active at any time, so have a very careful think about having the jab, or not! I think it would behave the same way the herpes virus acts, and waits until one is under major stress, before returning, and it might not show whith every episode of major stress! On the other hand, I was 12 when I had shingles, and have some monstrously stressful situations, and it hasn't returned .... YET!!! ????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> In some things even younger bless his heart.
> 
> Lisa had said they are going nationwide today as a missing person.


I hope he is found! I have a nephew, who is similar to him, and ended up in jail because he didn't know how to read/judge people. Hopefully he will be released to his parents, very soon! I think he has learnt the hardest lesson of his life, over the past year!????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Stop having a quick look and go to bed, :sm15: :sm15: Night night, sleep tight. xxxx


Hehehe, you caught me out there!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Neighbours have fireworks tonight and Bentley doesn't know where to put himself. Hopefully they'll stop soon.


Josephine, there are products available, that help animals suffer less stress, during the activities that are really stressful for them. These are available in things like jackets, bandanas, or a spray that can be sprayed onto his bedding! I have heard very good reports about it, from many people, so if you don't know anything about it, I will see what I can find out for you, or anyone else. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> First blanket done.. This is my favorite material so far.


That's really cute!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hehehe, you caught me out there!! xxxx


I'm watching you. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> The problem is that with his mental abilities being what they are.. Neither he nor his sister understand stranger danger.. No matter how much we try to teach them that, the very next stranger they meet they would easily walk away with them.
> They are very easily deceived ???? i hope people who prey on special people like them have a special place in Hades waiting for them.


Totally agree with you. I have listened to my sisters concerns for her son, for many years! I hope he is found in a safe condition, and unharmed. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm watching you. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


Ooooh, scary!!!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a London as grey and soggy and cold as Camberley!!! We are off to the flicks later, it's not going to be a pleasant journey in this weather! We are seeing Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald, which must win the prize for the longest film title of the year!

Everybody keep warm and safe out there, winter is upon us!! That doesn't apply to you Judi, although at the rate you are going, you might not read this until your winter arrives!! Lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, scary!!!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


???????????????? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 2'C (36'F). The temperature is dropping today with snow flurries scattered around.
Still knitting the endless garter cardi. I want to do mitts or socks or anything small.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London as grey and soggy and cold as Camberley!!! We are off to the flicks later, it's not going to be a pleasant journey in this weather! We are seeing Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald, which must win the prize for the longest film title of the year!
> 
> Everybody keep warm and safe out there, winter is upon us!! That doesn't apply to you Judi, although at the rate you are going, you might not read this until your winter arrives!! Lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxx


I want to see that one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Josephine, there are products available, that help animals suffer less stress, during the activities that are really stressful for them. These are available in things like jackets, bandanas, or a spray that can be sprayed onto his bedding! I have heard very good reports about it, from many people, so if you don't know anything about it, I will see what I can find out for you, or anyone else. xoxoxo


We use a kitty "marijuana" to get Fluffy to the vet. For such a big cat he is such a baby when it comes to going in the car. He'll actually claw until his paws bleed. It's a herbal liquid that we have to give 4 doses spaced 15 minutes apart. It works better than any tranquilizer that the vet can provide. It's marketed under the name of "Stress-away".
http://vetclassics.com/product/stress-away-soft-chews
That link is for the chewables, but we use the liquid version.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The _ONLY_ ever iron when I am quilting, or making clothing! If anyone in my family needs, or wants, anything ironed ... they do it themselves.???? I helped the girls with the first item they ironed, but then they continued with their own ironing.


I just buy stuff that doesn't require ironing, so long as I pull them out of the dryer as soon as it stops.
My mum irons her underwear with her leaky iron.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, damp and cold Surrey. Nice day for doing nothing, but this morning I am meeting up with the coven and then probably supermarket and then fish and chips.
> 
> Sorry Jinx it is only TUESDAY!!! But DS is coming for a quick visit from France tomorrow to pick up a jet ski (no. 7)
> 
> Happy TUESDAY everyone, catch you later. xx


Fish and chips sounds good to me. I haven't got anything to pack for lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I suppose washing has to be done some time. I tend to have one load a day. Makes it seem less of a chore that way. Glad I never, almost never, have to use the iron. Nice to think of curling up in front of a fire knitting the day away.


I do a week's worth on the weekend. Some times I don't get it finished because our washing machine is SOOO SLOWWWW. Most of the time the clothes are just sitting there in the water while the machine decides which way to turn.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold and nearly sunny Wales. New supply of logs came yesterday so I'm a happy bunny for a few weeks, more gas has been ordered so bring it on weather. They keep threatening snow on the high ground for this week, we are just on the snow line so hopefully will miss it although we are surrounded by mountains. No other news just same old same old, sitting and waiting but I might do some washing today, well I've got to be seen doing something :sm09: then curl up in front of the fire and knit. Back later have a good day. xx


It sounds like you are ready for winter weather.
But tell me, how is the supply of Tia Maria and yarn?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> First blanket done.. This is my favorite material so far.


Cute ponies. Nicely done blanket.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> But of course xxxx


That is one happy cat. 
Pink toe beans. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> And when you're not you both buy some, OK, I go on my own so no one to say no, I get some every time, luckily we live too far away to go too often. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I go to my LYS every Thursday night. I've finally figured out which chair to sit in so I don't stare at yarn all night. The owner has to stop announcing sales at Knit Night, just saying.


----------



## nitz8catz

Its' snowing now. I'm going to sign off and run.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London as grey and soggy and cold as Camberley!!! We are off to the flicks later, it's not going to be a pleasant journey in this weather! We are seeing Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald, which must win the prize for the longest film title of the year!
> 
> Everybody keep warm and safe out there, winter is upon us!! That doesn't apply to you Judi, although at the rate you are going, you might not read this until your winter arrives!! Lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxx


Morning. I enjoyed the Harry Potter movies and this is by the same author so I imagine I would find it enjoyable. I hope you and your also enjoy it.


----------



## jinx

Morning. That cardi has to be coming to an end soon? You will be glad you have persevered when you are able to wear it.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 2'C (36'F). The temperature is dropping today with snow flurries scattered around.
> Still knitting the endless garter cardi. I want to do mitts or socks or anything small.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Its' snowing now. I'm going to sign off and run.
> Everyone have a great day.


No NO do not run. Go at a slow careful pace especially in the snow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you are ready for winter weather.
> But tell me, how is the supply of Tia Maria and yarn?


Never have enough of either of those. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Totally agree with you. I have listened to my sisters concerns for her son, for many years! I hope he is found in a safe condition, and unharmed. xoxoxo


Her ds is home now and safe. His dad and uncle drove across the country and got him. Wouldn't have wanted to be in that car on the way home.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from our attorney and buyer's insist on all items including new roof be done. We told him we'll walk away from the sale and let them be someone else's headache. BooHoo.


Sorry to hear that, Jeanette! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I find that the biggest help of all, knowing I've been down before but come back up again and it is lovely to feel 'normal' again after a down patch! xxx


I completely agree. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> It's hard to tell but i did a heart border on the bottom one and stars on the top one.


clear as daylight, and very effective.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I got another present in the mail today...okay I ordered it but still i only opened the second day


Those look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I just got my mail, and there was a beautiful gift inside. And it smells like a bouquet too. I can imagine a hug Everytime i wear it. Thanks June love you????xoxox????


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> But of course xxxx


He's so relaxed! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> First blanket done.. This is my favorite material so far.


It looks great and I love the little bows! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Sorry I've been away again. I got halfway to the pigeon memorial on Sunday morning and got distracted watching four people striking poses in a corner of the gardens. I tripped and went hands knees and bumpsadaisy; that is to say I tripped on some gravel and went flying forward. I have pebble-dash left hand and knee with some lovely black bruises coming out nicely. I have a small hole in my right knee which didn't stop bleeding for 18 hours. It is very sore and swollen but no bruise has come out yet. But it is my right hand that suffered most. I scraped all the skin off the fleshy part of my palm about 1 inch square. I carried on with the ceremony then got marched to A & E just across the road by Sarah. It is now bandaged up and I have to get it changed on Thursday. I'm not looking forward to that as I know it is well stuck. I cannot grip now, so cannot drive for a while. How long does skin take to grow back?


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry I've been away again. I got halfway to the pigeon memorial on Sunday morning and got distracted watching four people striking poses in a corner of the gardens. I tripped and went hands knees and bumpsadaisy; that is to say I tripped on some gravel and went flying forward. I have pebble-dash left hand and knee with some lovely black bruises coming out nicely. I have a small hole in my right knee which didn't stop bleeding for 18 hours. It is very sore and swollen but no bruise has come out yet. But it is my right hand that suffered most. I scraped all the skin off the fleshy part of my palm about 1 inch square. I carried on with the ceremony then got marched to A & E just across the road by Sarah. It is now bandaged up and I have to get it changed on Thursday. I'm not looking forward to that as I know it is well stuck. I cannot grip now, so cannot drive for a while. How long does skin take to grow back?


Oh my gosh, my dear Saxy! I'm so sorry you hurt yourself so badly! Sending many, many warm and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

On a much happier note Alan, bro Ian and I went to London yesterday to stay overnight with bro Les and go to dinner with bro Alan on his 80th birthday. Korean food. Wonderful flavours and very healthy.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Oh my gosh, my dear Saxy! I'm so sorry you hurt yourself so badly! Sending many, many warm and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. That was a quick reply. When I registered at A & E I held up my hands to show my fingernails and got congratulated. Not one broken!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> HI girls, I'm at Stephens. He was taken off to the walk in clinic today, and once again they checked all his organs outa, it seems he has a trapped nerve which is causing spasms. They gave him enough diazepam for the weekend but he's to go and get another prescription on Monday. Sue also seems to be off work owing to pains in her back. She says it seems to do this every year at this time.!,,,,, boys and me seem ok.
> 
> We have Stephens graduation on Friday in Sunderland. So this could be fun we'd better get the sticks out to walk with. It's enough that he's sat this exam with young ones, so he's really going to look the part....
> 
> That's all the news tonight girls.


Well done Stephen on the graduation and I'm sorry you are in so much pain.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Hey June , Dh's progress on Christine's dash.
> 
> I don't know if y'all remember the before pics. I don't have them on my phone anymore.
> 
> And yes that's the mess my living room is in right now. There's paint on the floor, but we are getting new flooring to cover all that next year. These floors are original hardwood but in terrible shape.


You have my sympathy. Been there, had that done to me.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> On a much happier note Alan, bro Ian and I went to London yesterday to stay overnight with bro Les and go to dinner with bro Alan on his 80th birthday. Korean food. Wonderful flavours and very healthy.


That sounds like a lot of fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks Pam. That was a quick reply. When I registered at A & E I held up my hands to show my fingernails and got congratulated. Not one broken!


I just happened to be on here! Glad no broken fingernails in the fall! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frosty and sunny Surrey. It's definitely getting a lot colder now and I have ben knitting fingerless mitts for D, LM1 and my friend that does the Christmas hampers. Hope to have enough wool left over from LMs to make her some ear warmers as well.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except popping in to see my neighbour. She is getting stronger every day and says she'll be out on her roller skates before long.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


very delicate feminine mitts. She'll love them.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Had a grandfather that lived to be 102 and a great grandmother that was 104. Opposite sides of the family... do you think I'll get crusty? xoxo


Never! Just ancient.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm not over fond of lilies and it's such a small space for anything to tall, although I may get some autumn flowering lilies, I think they are called Nerines for next year! Xxxx


That's the problem with lilies. Too tall.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry I've been away again. I got halfway to the pigeon memorial on Sunday morning and got distracted watching four people striking poses in a corner of the gardens. I tripped and went hands knees and bumpsadaisy; that is to say I tripped on some gravel and went flying forward. I have pebble-dash left hand and knee with some lovely black bruises coming out nicely. I have a small hole in my right knee which didn't stop bleeding for 18 hours. It is very sore and swollen but no bruise has come out yet. But it is my right hand that suffered most. I scraped all the skin off the fleshy part of my palm about 1 inch square. I carried on with the ceremony then got marched to A & E just across the road by Sarah. It is now bandaged up and I have to get it changed on Thursday. I'm not looking forward to that as I know it is well stuck. I cannot grip now, so cannot drive for a while. How long does skin take to grow back?


Sorry to read that. You are injured from top to bottom. Hope it heals faster than you expect it to.


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday Alan. How wonderful you could get together to celebrate.


SaxonLady said:


> On a much happier note Alan, bro Ian and I went to London yesterday to stay overnight with bro Les and go to dinner with bro Alan on his 80th birthday. Korean food. Wonderful flavours and very healthy.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I just got my mail, and there was a beautiful gift inside. And it smells like a bouquet too. I can imagine a hug Everytime i wear it. Thanks June love you????xoxox????


Looking good, and warm!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> But of course xxxx


Paradise.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> First blanket done.. This is my favorite material so far.


mine too, and I love the stitching,


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday Alan. How wonderful you could get together to celebrate.


It's always good when the four siblings can get together. Roll on Christmas when it will happen again.


----------



## SaxonLady

I forgot to tell you the funny part. When I fell the four people I was watching came running over to help. I jokingly told them it was their fault and the man said they were doing TaiChi, which helps with balance and stops you falling over!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I forgot to tell you the funny part. When I fell the four people I was watching came running over to help. I jokingly told them it was their fault and the man said they were doing TaiChi, which helps with balance and stops you falling over!!!


That is funny and what a coincidence! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I forgot to tell you the funny part. When I fell the four people I was watching came running over to help. I jokingly told them it was their fault and the man said they were doing TaiChi, which helps with balance and stops you falling over!!!


Sorry to hear you've hurt yourself. Healing vibes coming your way. That's a coincidence I've just signeed up for Tai Chi classes starting in the new year. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry I've been away again. I got halfway to the pigeon memorial on Sunday morning and got distracted watching four people striking poses in a corner of the gardens. I tripped and went hands knees and bumpsadaisy; that is to say I tripped on some gravel and went flying forward. I have pebble-dash left hand and knee with some lovely black bruises coming out nicely. I have a small hole in my right knee which didn't stop bleeding for 18 hours. It is very sore and swollen but no bruise has come out yet. But it is my right hand that suffered most. I scraped all the skin off the fleshy part of my palm about 1 inch square. I carried on with the ceremony then got marched to A & E just across the road by Sarah. It is now bandaged up and I have to get it changed on Thursday. I'm not looking forward to that as I know it is well stuck. I cannot grip now, so cannot drive for a while. How long does skin take to grow back?


Oh dear, poor you, hope you heal very quickly. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I want to see that one.


Well, if you do and you can follow it, maybe you can explain it to me!! We couldn't follow the first one but thought this one might provide enlightenment but no, completely baffled and even had a couple of little naps in the middle, it was so boring!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Fish and chips sounds good to me. I haven't got anything to pack for lunch.


Oh dear,can you get something from work?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry I've been away again. I got halfway to the pigeon memorial on Sunday morning and got distracted watching four people striking poses in a corner of the gardens. I tripped and went hands knees and bumpsadaisy; that is to say I tripped on some gravel and went flying forward. I have pebble-dash left hand and knee with some lovely black bruises coming out nicely. I have a small hole in my right knee which didn't stop bleeding for 18 hours. It is very sore and swollen but no bruise has come out yet. But it is my right hand that suffered most. I scraped all the skin off the fleshy part of my palm about 1 inch square. I carried on with the ceremony then got marched to A & E just across the road by Sarah. It is now bandaged up and I have to get it changed on Thursday. I'm not looking forward to that as I know it is well stuck. I cannot grip now, so cannot drive for a while. How long does skin take to grow back?


Oh bless you dear Saxy! Heal up quickly and get back to your normal self asap. Sending you warm amd healing hugs and lots of love! xxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Well the buyer’s are back...guess they didn’t count on us “walking away” from the deal. They thought they had us over a barrel with the new house in TN. They now want to go back and accept our “counter”, but now with doing just a couple of the things on the inspector’s list. We said okay, but that we’d want to push the closing back a couple of weeks due to their delay. It’s cat and mouse time! Normally, I’d enjoy this process, but my stomach is in knots!

I’m keeping my mind off of it by doing the cooking for Thursday and weekend. The soup is made (we can only eat so many leftovers) plus the corn casserole and green bean casserole are done. Next is the cranberry relish and cinnamon rolls. Tomorrow is the dressing and desserts. Turkey and dressing and rest of the meal will be done Thursday morning.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> On a much happier note Alan, bro Ian and I went to London yesterday to stay overnight with bro Les and go to dinner with bro Alan on his 80th birthday. Korean food. Wonderful flavours and very healthy.


Glad you were just about fit enough to enjoy that, hope it took some of the discomfort away!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I forgot to tell you the funny part. When I fell the four people I was watching came running over to help. I jokingly told them it was their fault and the man said they were doing TaiChi, which helps with balance and stops you falling over!!!


Hahaha, yes, that was funny!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear you've hurt yourself. Healing vibes coming your way. That's a coincidence I've just signeed up for Tai Chi classes starting in the new year. xx


My sister did it for years and really enjoyed it but there are no classes anywhere near to where they moved xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Well the buyer's are back...guess they didn't count on us "walking away" from the deal. They thought they had us over a barrel with the new house in TN. They now want to go back and accept our "counter", but now with doing just a couple of the things on the inspector's list. We said okay, but that we'd want to push the closing back a couple of weeks due to their delay. It's cat and mouse time! Normally, I'd enjoy this process, but my stomach is in knots!
> 
> I'm keeping my mind off of it by doing the cooking for Thursday and weekend. The soup is made (we can only eat so many leftovers) plus the corn casserole and green bean casserole are done. Next is the cranberry relish and cinnamon rolls. Tomorrow is the dressing and desserts. Turkey and dressing and rest of the meal will be done Thursday morning.


Well done for surprising them with your stance, I bet they didn't realise who they'd taken on!! That's a lot of cooking there but I know how you enjoy it and it's worth all the effort when you see your family enjoying it! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, the weather has been disgusting. Sleet wind rain and freezing. I went to over 60s and won nothing, zero, zilch. Get the picture? They are a funny lot. Someone gave me a pkt of biscuits and wanted to give me a pound. Bless them. I said no to the pound but couldn't her the feelings of the buiscuit giver.

I rang Kathleen today, she says she doesn't feel good, and seemingly iris (90) is back in hospital. Stephens neck is great since the osteo made a big crack noise, so he is back at work, and visiting the osteo on Friday after graduation. Stephen is still not well and is thinking of going to the osteo aswell. That are all falling apart up here and winters just begun. 

I hope you are all well, I'm in for an easy day tomorrow when little treasure goes home. And a bit of pampering because I'm at Stephens on Thursday in order to travel with them for the uni. I actually wore some eye makeup today. ,,,,,,

Have a great night.


----------



## London Girl

Good evening! Tonight, I am going with Miriam from the charity shop to a meeting of the Sidcup Lions Committee. After they came and presented the shop with a cheque for £2000, which they had raised for us from a dinner and dance, we got chatting to them, they are all Sikhs and real gentlemen. They were saying that a neighbouring town raises a lot more money for charities than they do because they have a large team of helpers when they are organising a function. Now I don't think either of us wants to get too sucked in but we thought it might be interesting to find out what sort of things we might be able to help with. Will report back tomorrow!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I just got my mail, and there was a beautiful gift inside. And it smells like a bouquet too. I can imagine a hug Everytime i wear it. Thanks June love you????xoxox????


It looks lovely on you Angela, such a pretty lady


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry I've been away again. I got halfway to the pigeon memorial on Sunday morning and got distracted watching four people striking poses in a corner of the gardens. I tripped and went hands knees and bumpsadaisy; that is to say I tripped on some gravel and went flying forward. I have pebble-dash left hand and knee with some lovely black bruises coming out nicely. I have a small hole in my right knee which didn't stop bleeding for 18 hours. It is very sore and swollen but no bruise has come out yet. But it is my right hand that suffered most. I scraped all the skin off the fleshy part of my palm about 1 inch square. I carried on with the ceremony then got marched to A & E just across the road by Sarah. It is now bandaged up and I have to get it changed on Thursday. I'm not looking forward to that as I know it is well stuck. I cannot grip now, so cannot drive for a while. How long does skin take to grow back?


OH my lovely Saxy. I'm so sorry you hurt yourself. I wish I could hug you. How brave of you to do the ceremony before A & E. What were you thinking of...poor you. I'm really sending you a big hug. I'm so sad for you. Love youxxx


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, the weather has been disgusting. Sleet wind rain and freezing. I went to over 60s and won nothing, zero, zilch. Get the picture? They are a funny lot. Someone gave me a pkt of biscuits and wanted to give me a pound. Bless them. I said no to the pound but couldn't her the feelings of the buiscuit giver.
> 
> I rang Kathleen today, she says she doesn't feel good, and seemingly iris (90) is back in hospital. Stephens neck is great since the osteo made a big crack noise, so he is back at work, and visiting the osteo on Friday after graduation. Sue is still not well and is thinking of going to the osteo aswell. That are all falling apart up here and winters just begun.
> 
> I hope you are all well, I'm in for an easy day tomorrow when little treasure goes home. And a bit of pampering because I'm at Stephens on Thursday in order to travel with them for the uni. I actually wore some eye makeup today. ,,,,,,
> 
> Have a great night.


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry I've been away again. I got halfway to the pigeon memorial on Sunday morning and got distracted watching four people striking poses in a corner of the gardens. I tripped and went hands knees and bumpsadaisy; that is to say I tripped on some gravel and went flying forward. I have pebble-dash left hand and knee with some lovely black bruises coming out nicely. I have a small hole in my right knee which didn't stop bleeding for 18 hours. It is very sore and swollen but no bruise has come out yet. But it is my right hand that suffered most. I scraped all the skin off the fleshy part of my palm about 1 inch square. I carried on with the ceremony then got marched to A & E just across the road by Sarah. It is now bandaged up and I have to get it changed on Thursday. I'm not looking forward to that as I know it is well stuck. I cannot grip now, so cannot drive for a while. How long does skin take to grow back?


That sounds nasty, here's to a quick recovery ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Well the buyer's are back...guess they didn't count on us "walking away" from the deal. They thought they had us over a barrel with the new house in TN. They now want to go back and accept our "counter", but now with doing just a couple of the things on the inspector's list. We said okay, but that we'd want to push the closing back a couple of weeks due to their delay. It's cat and mouse time! Normally, I'd enjoy this process, but my stomach is in knots!
> 
> I'm keeping my mind off of it by doing the cooking for Thursday and weekend. The soup is made (we can only eat so many leftovers) plus the corn casserole and green bean casserole are done. Next is the cranberry relish and cinnamon rolls. Tomorrow is the dressing and desserts. Turkey and dressing and rest of the meal will be done Thursday morning.


Don't these buyers drive you mad? Are the things they want done very expensive? Fingers crossed again. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Well the buyer's are back...guess they didn't count on us "walking away" from the deal. They thought they had us over a barrel with the new house in TN. They now want to go back and accept our "counter", but now with doing just a couple of the things on the inspector's list. We said okay, but that we'd want to push the closing back a couple of weeks due to their delay. It's cat and mouse time! Normally, I'd enjoy this process, but my stomach is in knots!
> 
> I'm keeping my mind off of it by doing the cooking for Thursday and weekend. The soup is made (we can only eat so many leftovers) plus the corn casserole and green bean casserole are done. Next is the cranberry relish and cinnamon rolls. Tomorrow is the dressing and desserts. Turkey and dressing and rest of the meal will be done Thursday morning.


Fingers still crossed! It's looking good. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I forgot to tell you the funny part. When I fell the four people I was watching came running over to help. I jokingly told them it was their fault and the man said they were doing TaiChi, which helps with balance and stops you falling over!!!


Oh what a funny irony. At least they were kind enough to help you up. Some people often just look the other way. Sorry to hear you've gotten all scraped up too. The one that bled hasn't any blood left to bruise !. 
Xoxo


----------



## linkan

June I've worn your scarf to the memorial for Kermit and everyone has asked where it came from. They've all loved it. 

Susan i actually wore makeup today... Eye makeup too ! I never wear makeup. But i put on my best for them. 
Dh is unrecognizable in a suit. He's been asked to share stories for the memorial. 

I've taken a quiet moment to check on you lot. ????xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Joanns and hobby lobby, although hobby lobby fabrics were far narrower than Joanns , and i was very disappointed in how little fabric there was in a yard from them.
> I just go by feel , that inner eye lol. I will look at every bolt of fabric till one of them speaks to me. Crazy right?


No isn't that how all crafts work?


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> What kind are they?


They are jimmy Beans Wool.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> OMG ...... that is a parent's worst nightmare, some young people do not realise how much stress they put their parents through. Have you heard from him yet? Why would he do something like that ....
> 
> Sorry Lisa, I got side tracked the other night, and forgot to post this; so Imam really hoping that your son has seen sense, and contacted you by now, or he has come home again! ????


He has been home for a week, yes it was a nightmare!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London as grey and soggy and cold as Camberley!!! We are off to the flicks later, it's not going to be a pleasant journey in this weather! We are seeing Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald, which must win the prize for the longest film title of the year!
> 
> Everybody keep warm and safe out there, winter is upon us!! That doesn't apply to you Judi, although at the rate you are going, you might not read this until your winter arrives!! Lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxx


I want to see this movie can't wait for your review!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry I've been away again. I got halfway to the pigeon memorial on Sunday morning and got distracted watching four people striking poses in a corner of the gardens. I tripped and went hands knees and bumpsadaisy; that is to say I tripped on some gravel and went flying forward. I have pebble-dash left hand and knee with some lovely black bruises coming out nicely. I have a small hole in my right knee which didn't stop bleeding for 18 hours. It is very sore and swollen but no bruise has come out yet. But it is my right hand that suffered most. I scraped all the skin off the fleshy part of my palm about 1 inch square. I carried on with the ceremony then got marched to A & E just across the road by Sarah. It is now bandaged up and I have to get it changed on Thursday. I'm not looking forward to that as I know it is well stuck. I cannot grip now, so cannot drive for a while. How long does skin take to grow back?


Oh my Saxy you take it easy!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have started physical therapy on my shoulder, I don’t know how they ever have a patient though because they keep telling me the exercises should be pain free well there not.......


----------



## linkan

Long day, the memorial was very nice. There were stories told and lots of tears and laughter too. 

I hope your all having a beautiful sleep with sweet dreams. I'm going to try to sleep myself.
Love and hugs y'all


----------



## linkan

And for MJ , hope your having a lovely day too.????


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I sent an email to Chris (I think it's a current email address) but I don't have one for Polly. Polly did answer Londy's pm so hopefully she will find us here.


Thank you Jinx, Lonny, Chris and all who helped me find you.
I had hoped my car issues were done but I still hear a tinny sound when it use to be serious dings. I left tiny jellybeans in a plastic bag with my knitting items and my dog tore the pretty golden pouch to get the jelly beans. We are going out to dinner for thanksgiving and making lasagna this weekend. Son has a birthday coming and we are trying to get reservations for a hibachi restaurant for a few friends. Black Friday is expected to be cold and we try to get his birthday and Christmas gifts then so he gets a bit more for the money. It's 2:30 am so I have to get some sleep.


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Thank you Jinx, Lonny, Chris and all who helped me find you.
> I had hoped my car issues were done but I still hear a tinny sound when it use to be serious dings. I left tiny jellybeans in a plastic bag with my knitting items and my dog tore the pretty golden pouch to get the jelly beans. We are going out to dinner for thanksgiving and making lasagna this weekend. Son has a birthday coming and we are trying to get reservations for a hibachi restaurant for a few friends. Black Friday is expected to be cold and we try to get his birthday and Christmas gifts then so he gets a bit more for the money. It's 2:30 am so I have to get some sleep.


0
I hope you are getting some sleep. It is 1:30 and I am up for the day. The first email I read today was to take a test to see if you are intelligent. I only have two of the traits to be intelligent. I am left handed and tall. Of course the other options included drinking alcohol, using drugs etc. Who makes up those stupid tests. 
We are invited to Flo's for thanksgiving. Think we might pass as Mr. Wonderful gets stressed with 4 wee ones running around. Thinking I will throw a frozen chicken in the instant pot, put a ready made pumpkin pie in the oven and make instant potatoes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> 0
> I hope you are getting some sleep. It is 1:30 and I am up for the day. The first email I read today was to take a test to see if you are intelligent. I only have two of the traits to be intelligent. I am left handed and tall. Of course the other options included drinking alcohol, using drugs etc. Who makes up those stupid tests.
> We are invited to Flo's for thanksgiving. Think we might pass as Mr. Wonderful gets stressed with 4 wee ones running around. Thinking I will throw a frozen chicken in the instant pot, put a ready made pumpkin pie in the oven and make instant potatoes.


Good morning, that sounds like a fairly laid back Thanksgiving meal. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a snowy Wales. Not a lot of snow, just enough to cover some of the grass although the mountain behind us is white. It's way too early for snow. It's melting now but still trying to sleet, guess who's not going anywhere today? 
Experimenting for dinner again, had a load of gammon over so minced it all up, stirred it into mashed potato with some cheese and a beaten egg and will stick them in the oven later, it made up enough for two days so will stick one lot in the freezer. Must catch up now, keep warm. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, that sounds like a fairly laid back Thanksgiving meal. xx :sm24:


Morning. Have I ever mentioned I dislike cooking/baking? My excuse is that there are only two of us. That is why I admire you because you prepare such varied and complicated meals for just the two of you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Have I ever mentioned I dislike cooking/baking? My excuse is that there are only two of us. That is why I admire you because you prepare such varied and complicated meals for just the two of you.


It's not my favourite pastime either but I sort of think if I've got to do it I might as well make the most of it. Variety is the spice of life and that's about all the variety I have in my life is different meals. I do like making up different ways of using left overs, not much gets wasted here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny, but cold, Surrey. Sorry you have snow Jacky, please don't send it south.

DS is on his way from France, he was worried about the road blockades as there have been a lot of protests going on, but he said he got through ok. It;s onlly a quick visit but will be nice to see him.

Had a lovely lot of wool and tops and prefelt delivered yesterday so my friends and I are going to have a go at making some more nuno felt.

Singing tonight so it is WEDNESDAY.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> They are jimmy Beans Wool.


Thanks.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, not quite so chilly here today but still damp and gloomy, 7'C here today is our 'high'.

The meeting went quite well but was held in a small hall with terrible acoustics. That, coupled with Asian accents meant we didn't catch a lot of it and poor Miriam is quite deaf so she didn't hear much at all!! However, I was invited to say something so I just said how delighted we were at the shop with the £2000 donation and how impressed we were with the amount of money they raise and the good works they do. Apparently, anyone in the area can contact them if they need financial help for reasonable needs, one chap just needed £32 for a Medic-alert bracelet and they paid for that.
So, we have said we'll do some bucket shaking as and when and help at a proposed coffee morning but I don't think either of us want to get drawn in any further than that.

Off to do some playsuit sewing now, catch you all later,lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June I've worn your scarf to the memorial for Kermit and everyone has asked where it came from. They've all loved it.
> 
> Susan i actually wore makeup today... Eye makeup too ! I never wear makeup. But i put on my best for them.
> Dh is unrecognizable in a suit. He's been asked to share stories for the memorial.
> 
> I've taken a quiet moment to check on you lot. ????xoxo


I can't imagine Mr R in a suit, I bet you went all weak at the knees! I love to see a smart dressed man!! Glad the scarf got you some attention of the right sort!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I want to see this movie can't wait for your review!


Oh. Did you see the review yet? :sm25: If you are a Harry Potter fan, you might like it, sadly, I am not!! xxxx :sm25:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, not quite so chilly here today but still damp and gloomy, 7'C here today is our 'high'.
> 
> The meeting went quite well but was held in a small hall with terrible acoustics. That, coupled with Asian accents meant we didn't catch a lot of it and poor Miriam is quite deaf so she didn't hear much at all!! However, I was invited to say something so I just said how delighted we were at the shop with the £2000 donation and how impressed we were with the amount of money they raise and the good works they do. Apparently, anyone in the area can contact them if they need financial help for reasonable needs, one chap just needed £32 for a Medic-alert bracelet and they paid for that.
> So, we have said we'll do some bucket shaking as and when and help at a proposed coffee morning but I don't think either of us want to get drawn in any further than that.
> 
> Off to do some playsuit sewing now, catch you all later,lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Well done you. At least they know that someone appreciates the work they do. xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I have started physical therapy on my shoulder, I don't know how they ever have a patient though because they keep telling me the exercises should be pain free well there not.......


It's always hard to appreciate other people's pain but it's their job for goodness sake!! Go steady and gentle and maybe you'll be able to do a little more every day? Gentle hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> 0
> I hope you are getting some sleep. It is 1:30 and I am up for the day. The first email I read today was to take a test to see if you are intelligent. I only have two of the traits to be intelligent. I am left handed and tall. Of course the other options included drinking alcohol, using drugs etc. Who makes up those stupid tests.
> We are invited to Flo's for thanksgiving. Think we might pass as Mr. Wonderful gets stressed with 4 wee ones running around. Thinking I will throw a frozen chicken in the instant pot, put a ready made pumpkin pie in the oven and make instant potatoes.


Sounds good to me, they will miss you but no point in either of you being uncomfortable, maybe you can have a video chat sometime during the day? xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Thank you Jinx, Lonny, Chris and all who helped me find you.
> I had hoped my car issues were done but I still hear a tinny sound when it use to be serious dings. I left tiny jellybeans in a plastic bag with my knitting items and my dog tore the pretty golden pouch to get the jelly beans. We are going out to dinner for thanksgiving and making lasagna this weekend. Son has a birthday coming and we are trying to get reservations for a hibachi restaurant for a few friends. Black Friday is expected to be cold and we try to get his birthday and Christmas gifts then so he gets a bit more for the money. It's 2:30 am so I have to get some sleep.


Bad dog!! It's all they know though, isn't it? I had to Google hibachi but it sounds interesting. We used to have a lovely Mongolian restaurant near here where you choose all your own ingredients, then take them to this huge circular griddle. The chef cooks them all at the same time and it amazes me how you always got the right plate back. Sadly, it is a downmarket Chinese party venue now.xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a snowy Wales. Not a lot of snow, just enough to cover some of the grass although the mountain behind us is white. It's way too early for snow. It's melting now but still trying to sleet, guess who's not going anywhere today?
> Experimenting for dinner again, had a load of gammon over so minced it all up, stirred it into mashed potato with some cheese and a beaten egg and will stick them in the oven later, it made up enough for two days so will stick one lot in the freezer. Must catch up now, keep warm. xx


That sounds like it's going to be delicious, you are a very innovative chef!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Have I ever mentioned I dislike cooking/baking? My excuse is that there are only two of us. That is why I admire you because you prepare such varied and complicated meals for just the two of you.


Ditto!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny, but cold, Surrey. Sorry you have snow Jacky, please don't send it south.
> 
> DS is on his way from France, he was worried about the road blockades as there have been a lot of protests going on, but he said he got through ok. It;s onlly a quick visit but will be nice to see him.
> 
> Had a lovely lot of wool and tops and prefelt delivered yesterday so my friends and I are going to have a go at making some more nuno felt.
> 
> Singing tonight so it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Good morning O Purple one!! Have a good, if short, time with your DS!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That sounds like it's going to be delicious, you are a very innovative chef!!! xxx


Aw shucks, thanks, as I said to jinx I don't like to waste food so experiment instead, more often than not it's fairly edible. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning O Purple one!! Have a good, if short, time with your DS!! xxxx


Thank you O gorgeous one. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Lake effect snow flurries and falling temperatures for today.
I think I'm getting a bug. I've been sniffling since I got up. 
The kitties were not themselves last night. Tazi-kitty kept touching my knitting everytime that I picked it up. She doesn't usually. Someone was howling at one point, but we couldn't figure out which kitty was complaining. Princess went to bed early. And Bella-kitty spent the night downstairs instead of sleeping in my room. I don't know what's up.
I didn't get any knitting done, but I'm taking the endless garter cardi to work. Maybe I can get some down at lunch. Each row is 200 stitches and I still have over 10" to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw shucks, thanks, as I said to jinx I don't like to waste food so experiment instead, more often than not it's fairly edible. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Mum and DD don't like it when I experiment. You're lucky you have a willing subject, (and you're probably a better cook).


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Bad dog!! It's all they know though, isn't it? I had to Google hibachi but it sounds interesting. We used to have a lovely Mongolian restaurant near here where you choose all your own ingredients, then take them to this huge circular griddle. The chef cooks them all at the same time and it amazes me how you always got the right plate back. Sadly, it is a downmarket Chinese party venue now.xxx


We still have one of those Mongolian grills in Whitby. They use hockey sticks to push stuff around on the grill and separate the different plates. That must be a Canadian touch.
I don't know about hibachi, but I did go a couple of times to a restaurant that had a griddle in the centre of the table and you grilled what you ordered to the state that you wanted, but we decided that it was too expensive considering we were doing the cooking.
There is also a chinese restaurant in Port Hope that has raclettes on the tables. They bring out cheese and appetizers that you heat on the raclette. I always thought raclettes were European.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Mum and DD don't like it when I experiment. You're lucky you have a willing subject, (and you're probably a better cook).


Don't know about the better cook but DH will eat pretty much anything that is edible (except pasta) and usually my experiments go down OK. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny, but cold, Surrey. Sorry you have snow Jacky, please don't send it south.
> 
> DS is on his way from France, he was worried about the road blockades as there have been a lot of protests going on, but he said he got through ok. It;s onlly a quick visit but will be nice to see him.
> 
> Had a lovely lot of wool and tops and prefelt delivered yesterday so my friends and I are going to have a go at making some more nuno felt.
> 
> Singing tonight so it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday. I have some bins waiting for me in the garage.
Have fun with the nuno felt.
Your DS may only be coming for a short visit, but I'm sure you both will enjoy it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Have I ever mentioned I dislike cooking/baking? My excuse is that there are only two of us. That is why I admire you because you prepare such varied and complicated meals for just the two of you.


I don't mind making a big roast or ham joint and having leftovers, but not every day until they are gone, which is what DD likes to do. I'm ok with having the leftovers every other day.
I only get to cook on the weekend as mum likes having dinner at a time when I'm still driving home. She's a real stickler for her schedule, even when we are on holidays.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a snowy Wales. Not a lot of snow, just enough to cover some of the grass although the mountain behind us is white. It's way too early for snow. It's melting now but still trying to sleet, guess who's not going anywhere today?
> Experimenting for dinner again, had a load of gammon over so minced it all up, stirred it into mashed potato with some cheese and a beaten egg and will stick them in the oven later, it made up enough for two days so will stick one lot in the freezer. Must catch up now, keep warm. xx


I like that idea. I'm sure I'm still going to still have some of the pork shoulder left by the weekend so I might try adding that to the mashed potato. (It really didn't look like that pork shoulder was that big)
We have a dusting of snow as well. We're going to have cold temperatures until the weekend so it will probably stay this time.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> 0
> I hope you are getting some sleep. It is 1:30 and I am up for the day. The first email I read today was to take a test to see if you are intelligent. I only have two of the traits to be intelligent. I am left handed and tall. Of course the other options included drinking alcohol, using drugs etc. Who makes up those stupid tests.
> We are invited to Flo's for thanksgiving. Think we might pass as Mr. Wonderful gets stressed with 4 wee ones running around. Thinking I will throw a frozen chicken in the instant pot, put a ready made pumpkin pie in the oven and make instant potatoes.


Could you head over to Flo's after the dinner to have a cup of coffee (after the wee ones have gone to bed :sm01: )


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Thank you Jinx, Lonny, Chris and all who helped me find you.
> I had hoped my car issues were done but I still hear a tinny sound when it use to be serious dings. I left tiny jellybeans in a plastic bag with my knitting items and my dog tore the pretty golden pouch to get the jelly beans. We are going out to dinner for thanksgiving and making lasagna this weekend. Son has a birthday coming and we are trying to get reservations for a hibachi restaurant for a few friends. Black Friday is expected to be cold and we try to get his birthday and Christmas gifts then so he gets a bit more for the money. It's 2:30 am so I have to get some sleep.


My car is getting stinky, so I think I have a small exhaust leak beside something plastic or rubbery. I'll get someone in the garage behind my house to look at it the next day that I have off.
I haven't had lasagna in a long time. I might just get the ingredients this weekend and give it a go.
I used to get my brother and BIL their birthday presents at Boxing Day, as they have their birthdays right after. My brother always liked when I got a deal.
I'm sorry about the dog and the pouch. Who would have known that the dog would find the smell of jelly beans irresistible.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. The bins won't march themselves to the curb.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Lake effect snow flurries and falling temperatures for today.
> I think I'm getting a bug. I've been sniffling since I got up.
> The kitties were not themselves last night. Tazi-kitty kept touching my knitting everytime that I picked it up. She doesn't usually. Someone was howling at one point, but we couldn't figure out which kitty was complaining. Princess went to bed early. And Bella-kitty spent the night downstairs instead of sleeping in my room. I don't know what's up.
> I didn't get any knitting done, but I'm taking the endless garter cardi to work. Maybe I can get some down at lunch. Each row is 200 stitches and I still have over 10" to go.


If we were nearer you, you could pass your garter stitch cardi round and we'd all do a row and pass it on!! However, as we can't do that, good luck with it and don't forget to put the bins out!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I like that idea. I'm sure I'm still going to still have some of the pork shoulder left by the weekend so I might try adding that to the mashed potato. (It really didn't look like that pork shoulder was that big)
> We have a dusting of snow as well. We're going to have cold temperatures until the weekend so it will probably stay this time.


Sorry to hear about your impending weather but I guess you are used to it. Stay warm and safe!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear you've hurt yourself. Healing vibes coming your way. That's a coincidence I've just signeed up for Tai Chi classes starting in the new year. xx


I'm thinking about it now!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, poor you, hope you heal very quickly. xx


All the black is turning yellow, so I guess I am. Other than the right hand.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you dear Saxy! Heal up quickly and get back to your normal self asap. Sending you warm amd healing hugs and lots of love! xxxxxx


They're working thanks. I'm still stiff all over, but easing.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Glad you were just about fit enough to enjoy that, hope it took some of the discomfort away!! xxxx


sympathy helped! It was a lovely evening.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, yes, that was funny!! xxxx


a man with a wicked sense of humour.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> My sister did it for years and really enjoyed it but there are no classes anywhere near to where they moved xxxx


There are here, and I could always see if they are back on Sunday!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> OH my lovely Saxy. I'm so sorry you hurt yourself. I wish I could hug you. How brave of you to do the ceremony before A & E. What were you thinking of...poor you. I'm really sending you a big hug. I'm so sad for you. Love youxxx


No real hugs yet, please. I still hurt all over. I'm grateful for the cyber ones though. I'm healing well ATM. Two painkillers at night and lots of sleep is helping. I think insisting on doing the ceremony was more cussidness than bravery.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Oh what a funny irony. At least they were kind enough to help you up. Some people often just look the other way. Sorry to hear you've gotten all scraped up too. The one that bled hasn't any blood left to bruise !.
> Xoxo


They were lovely people, and I did shout 'ouch' very loudly.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> June I've worn your scarf to the memorial for Kermit and everyone has asked where it came from. They've all loved it.
> 
> Susan i actually wore makeup today... Eye makeup too ! I never wear makeup. But i put on my best for them.
> Dh is unrecognizable in a suit. He's been asked to share stories for the memorial.
> 
> I've taken a quiet moment to check on you lot. ????xoxo


I haven't worn makeup in 46 years of marriage. Did anyone take a photo of the two of you?


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Oh my Saxy you take it easy!


Trust me, I am. Walking very carefully.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> 0
> I hope you are getting some sleep. It is 1:30 and I am up for the day. The first email I read today was to take a test to see if you are intelligent. I only have two of the traits to be intelligent. I am left handed and tall. Of course the other options included drinking alcohol, using drugs etc. Who makes up those stupid tests.
> We are invited to Flo's for thanksgiving. Think we might pass as Mr. Wonderful gets stressed with 4 wee ones running around. Thinking I will throw a frozen chicken in the instant pot, put a ready made pumpkin pie in the oven and make instant potatoes.


What has being left handed and tall got to do with being intelligent? I'm pretty sure you are anyway.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> They're working thanks. I'm still stiff all over, but easing.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a snowy Wales. Not a lot of snow, just enough to cover some of the grass although the mountain behind us is white. It's way too early for snow. It's melting now but still trying to sleet, guess who's not going anywhere today?
> Experimenting for dinner again, had a load of gammon over so minced it all up, stirred it into mashed potato with some cheese and a beaten egg and will stick them in the oven later, it made up enough for two days so will stick one lot in the freezer. Must catch up now, keep warm. xx


That sounds like my kind of food. Delicious.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> No real hugs yet, please. I still hurt all over. I'm grateful for the cyber ones though. I'm healing well ATM. Two painkillers at night and lots of sleep is helping. I think insisting on doing the ceremony was more cussidness than bravery.


Yep, that sounds like you!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny, but cold, Surrey. Sorry you have snow Jacky, please don't send it south.
> 
> DS is on his way from France, he was worried about the road blockades as there have been a lot of protests going on, but he said he got through ok. It;s onlly a quick visit but will be nice to see him.
> 
> Had a lovely lot of wool and tops and prefelt delivered yesterday so my friends and I are going to have a go at making some more nuno felt.
> 
> Singing tonight so it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Too late. The snow hit the south west. It didn't get this far along though.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, not quite so chilly here today but still damp and gloomy, 7'C here today is our 'high'.
> 
> The meeting went quite well but was held in a small hall with terrible acoustics. That, coupled with Asian accents meant we didn't catch a lot of it and poor Miriam is quite deaf so she didn't hear much at all!! However, I was invited to say something so I just said how delighted we were at the shop with the £2000 donation and how impressed we were with the amount of money they raise and the good works they do. Apparently, anyone in the area can contact them if they need financial help for reasonable needs, one chap just needed £32 for a Medic-alert bracelet and they paid for that.
> So, we have said we'll do some bucket shaking as and when and help at a proposed coffee morning but I don't think either of us want to get drawn in any further than that.
> 
> Off to do some playsuit sewing now, catch you all later,lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Well done for offering. They sound like really good people.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My car is getting stinky, so I think I have a small exhaust leak beside something plastic or rubbery. I'll get someone in the garage behind my house to look at it the next day that I have off.
> I haven't had lasagna in a long time. I might just get the ingredients this weekend and give it a go.
> I used to get my brother and BIL their birthday presents at Boxing Day, as they have their birthdays right after. My brother always liked when I got a deal.
> I'm sorry about the dog and the pouch. Who would have known that the dog would find the smell of jelly beans irresistible.


Oh dear, did the dog eat the jelly beans? Did it have a bad effect on the poor dog, or was the haul just a delicious unforseen treat? ???? ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds like my kind of food. Delicious.


They were quite tasty actually but next time I might put a bit of cayenne pepper in them just to perk them up a bit. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We still have one of those Mongolian grills in Whitby. They use hockey sticks to push stuff around on the grill and separate the different plates. That must be a Canadian touch.
> I don't know about hibachi, but I did go a couple of times to a restaurant that had a griddle in the centre of the table and you grilled what you ordered to the state that you wanted, but we decided that it was too expensive considering we were doing the cooking.
> There is also a chinese restaurant in Port Hope that has raclettes on the tables. They bring out cheese and appetizers that you heat on the raclette. I always thought raclettes were European.


The Korean restaurant has a griddle in the centre of each table, but they do the cooking.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny, but cold, Surrey. Sorry you have snow Jacky, please don't send it south.
> 
> DS is on his way from France, he was worried about the road blockades as there have been a lot of protests going on, but he said he got through ok. It;s onlly a quick visit but will be nice to see him.
> 
> Had a lovely lot of wool and tops and prefelt delivered yesterday so my friends and I are going to have a go at making some more nuno felt.
> 
> Singing tonight so it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx[/quote
> 
> Morning. It is windy Wednesday in my little corner of the world. Enjoy your day and try to stay warm.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, that sounds like you!! Xxxx


Yep. I'm not really brave.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> They were quite tasty actually but next time I might put a bit of cayenne pepper in them just to perk them up a bit. xx


Even better, but not too much.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, not quite so chilly here today but still damp and gloomy, 7'C here today is our 'high'.
> 
> The meeting went quite well but was held in a small hall with terrible acoustics. That, coupled with Asian accents meant we didn't catch a lot of it and poor Miriam is quite deaf so she didn't hear much at all!! However, I was invited to say something so I just said how delighted we were at the shop with the £2000 donation and how impressed we were with the amount of money they raise and the good works they do. Apparently, anyone in the area can contact them if they need financial help for reasonable needs, one chap just needed £32 for a Medic-alert bracelet and they paid for that.
> So, we have said we'll do some bucket shaking as and when and help at a proposed coffee morning but I don't think either of us want to get drawn in any further than that.
> 
> Off to do some playsuit sewing now, catch you all later,lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Morning. One thing our shop does is ask you to round up to the next dollar each time you check out. They have made thousands of dollars doing that. I hate that they do that. I give things there and I shop there that is my donation. They set the prices and if they want more they should mark the prices up and let us decide whether we want to buy it or not. Just one of my little quirks.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from sunny, but cold, Surrey. Sorry you have snow Jacky, please don't send it south.
> 
> DS is on his way from France, he was worried about the road blockades as there have been a lot of protests going on, but he said he got through ok. It;s onlly a quick visit but will be nice to see him.
> 
> Had a lovely lot of wool and tops and prefelt delivered yesterday so my friends and I are going to have a go at making some more nuno felt.
> 
> Singing tonight so it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx[/quote
> Morning. It is windy Wednesday in my little corner of the world. Enjoy your day and try to stay warm.
> 
> 
> 
> It's windy here as well, and it's very unusual to watch the clouds moving north.
Click to expand...


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. One thing our shop does is ask you to round up to the next dollar each time you check out. They have made thousands of dollars doing that. I hate that they do that. I give things there and I shop there that is my donation. They set the prices and if they want more they should mark the prices up and let us decide whether we want to buy it or not. Just one of my little quirks.


I think that's rude. I would refuse.


----------



## PurpleFi

I have a new leaf press


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw shucks, thanks, as I said to jinx I don't like to waste food so experiment instead, more often than not it's fairly edible. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Harold never says his mother's was better. His mother's was always so late that you ate fast because you were so hungry that you did not have time to taste it. One Thanksgiving she was peeling potatoes when it was time to be serving the food. The potatoes were black inside. Someone ran to the store to buy more potatoes. Her step daughter was faint from hunger having skipped lunch to be there on time. All I could find for her to eat was a plain piece of bread. As we passed the food around the table and onto the kids table the dishes were empty and we ask for refills. There were no refills. The kids got little to eat that day with nothing to drink. I smile as I write that in memory of a lady that had a hard life.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> What has being left handed and tall got to do with being intelligent? I'm pretty sure you are anyway.


No explanation on the test. How does doing drugs and drinking alcohol increase your intelligence? Stupid test.
I know I am not stupid. Graduated college at 50 with high honors. Although some days I have to agree I do or say unintelligent things.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny, but cold, Surrey. Sorry you have snow Jacky, please don't send it south.
> 
> DS is on his way from France, he was worried about the road blockades as there have been a lot of protests going on, but he said he got through ok. It;s onlly a quick visit but will be nice to see him.
> 
> Had a lovely lot of wool and tops and prefelt delivered yesterday so my friends and I are going to have a go at making some more nuno felt.
> 
> Singing tonight so it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx





SaxonLady said:


> Too late. The snow hit the south west. It didn't get this far along though.


Welcolm to Wednesday, I am almost leaving it, to enter Thursday, which I hope is much warmer that Wednesday was ..... the Weatherman said that Winter was having the final Encore for this year; I hope they aren't lying! We have had very high winds where I live, and I was beginning to think that winds were going to send a few of the sheets of tin, from the roof of the house that burnt down in September! I wish something would hurry up and get something done about it; so that things would look like a regular neighbourhood again! Our street looks so ugly now, with it still there! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Yep. I'm not really brave.


And you have never sounded very brave, either! 
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. One thing our shop does is ask you to round up to the next dollar each time you check out. They have made thousands of dollars doing that. I hate that they do that. I give things there and I shop there that is my donation. They set the prices and if they want more they should mark the prices up and let us decide whether we want to buy it or not. Just one of my little quirks.


Might be one of your little quirks, but I agree entirely with you! ????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny, but cold, Surrey. Sorry you have snow Jacky, please don't send it south.
> 
> DS is on his way from France, he was worried about the road blockades as there have been a lot of protests going on, but he said he got through ok. It;s onlly a quick visit but will be nice to see him.
> 
> Had a lovely lot of wool and tops and prefelt delivered yesterday so my friends and I are going to have a go at making some more nuno felt.
> 
> Singing tonight so it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Enjoy your visit with your DS and have fun with the singing tonight! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. The bins won't march themselves to the curb.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels today. I hope you're not getting a bug. And I hope you have a great day, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> No real hugs yet, please. I still hurt all over. I'm grateful for the cyber ones though. I'm healing well ATM. Two painkillers at night and lots of sleep is helping. I think insisting on doing the ceremony was more cussidness than bravery.


Glad you're feeling better each day and also getting lots of sleep at night. Sending more healing hugs to keep it going. Lots of love, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> They were quite tasty actually but next time I might put a bit of cayenne pepper in them just to perk them up a bit. xx


Glad it turned out well and tasty! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I have a new leaf press


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I think that's rude. I would refuse.


I am just amazed that the customers comply with it, I bet they wouldn't comply with the same pricing in a regular store!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from sunny, but cold, Surrey. Sorry you have snow Jacky, please don't send it south.
> 
> DS is on his way from France, he was worried about the road blockades as there have been a lot of protests going on, but he said he got through ok. It;s onlly a quick visit but will be nice to see him.
> 
> Had a lovely lot of wool and tops and prefelt delivered yesterday so my friends and I are going to have a go at making some more nuno felt.
> 
> Singing tonight so it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx[/quote
> 
> Morning. It is windy Wednesday in my little corner of the world. Enjoy your day and try to stay warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Thermals are on and won't come off til April xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Even better, but not too much.


No just a little bit to give them a bite. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Even better, but not too much.


More healing vibes xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I have a new leaf press


Very helpful. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your visit with your DS and have fun with the singing tonight! xxxooo


He's on his way from Portsmouth now x


----------



## PurpleFi

Made these for my friend to wear when she does outdoor markets


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I have a new leaf press


He will make wonderful patterns for you, just by using his kitty hunting skills; would really love to see the outcome of a design inspired by him! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Well done for offering. They sound like really good people.


I read their charter and it's nothing but good stuff, just being civilised really!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Yep. I'm not really brave.


Oh, I think you are that too!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. One thing our shop does is ask you to round up to the next dollar each time you check out. They have made thousands of dollars doing that. I hate that they do that. I give things there and I shop there that is my donation. They set the prices and if they want more they should mark the prices up and let us decide whether we want to buy it or not. Just one of my little quirks.


I'm afraid the prices in our shop are going up and up and I think people have stopped coming in because it's just not cheap enough any more. Sidcup used to be quite an affluent area but not now that we have so many immigrants and so much cheap housing. They don't listen when those that live here tell them


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I have a new leaf press


Oh dear, were you paying too much attention to the leaves?!! Looks like he's hit the 'paws' button!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> He's on his way from Portsmouth now x


Yay!!! xxxooo :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Made these for my friend to wear when she does outdoor markets


They look great! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Made these for my friend to wear when she does outdoor markets


Lovely and I can see you getting a few orders for those via your friend at the markets!!!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> No explanation on the test. How does doing drugs and drinking alcohol increase your intelligence? Stupid test.
> I know I am not stupid. Graduated college at 50 with high honors. Although some days I have to agree I do or say unintelligent things.


Jinx, even the people with the highest intelligence, do the most idiotic things at some time or other! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan wrote: said:


> Lisa's son has been found. All i can say is that he is healthy, happy and ok. But he isn't coming home. Just didn't want y'all to keep worrying. I'll leave it to Lisa to give you the specifics.





Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased he has been found and is safe. xx





nitz8catz said:


> Glad to hear that too. It's too bad he didn't think to write a note so Lisa wouldn't worry as much.


 I am also glad to hear that he is healthy, happy & ok, but am so sorry that he isn't coming home at this time; but he may still come back at at a later date! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh. Did you see the review yet? :sm25: If you are a Harry Potter fan, you might like it, sadly, I am not!! xxxx :sm25:


Oh I am and I liked the first Fantastic beasts..


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, were you paying too much attention to the leaves?!! Looks like he's hit the 'paws' button!!! :sm23: xxxx


G R O A N !


----------



## PurpleFi

It's WEdnesday.....so fish and chips again as that what DS wanted.


----------



## binkbrice

I am off to go shopping and I really am sore today so don’t feel the greatest I also think I am getting a bug my throat is sore and my nose keeps trying to run away!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Oh I am and I liked the first Fantastic beasts..


Nope, snoozed through that one too!!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm22: :sm09: xxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Made these for my friend to wear when she does outdoor markets


 Very nice, I need to take out the one I was making and start over with less stitches!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It's WEdnesday.....so fish and chips again as that what DS wanted.


Hi Mr A!!!


----------



## jinx

It is a charity store. All the monies go to help those in need in our county. Other people must think it is okay. They was had a sign posted they had taken in xxxx thousands dollars just by rounding up. I always refuse and state that I do not like their policy. Also say I know the cashier is following store policy, but ask she tell the boss that people do not like them begging for money.


Xiang said:


> I am just amazed that the customers comply with it, I bet they wouldn't comply with the same pricing in a regular store!


----------



## jinx

Looks tasty, especially what is in his hand. ;^)


PurpleFi said:


> It's WEdnesday.....so fish and chips again as that what DS wanted.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is a charity store. All the monies go to help those in need in our county. Other people must think it is okay. They was had a sign posted they had taken in xxxx thousands dollars just by rounding up. I always refuse and state that I do not like their policy. Also say I know the cashier is following store policy, but ask she tell the boss that people do not like them begging for money.


I'm all for helping the needy but it's a matter of personal choice how we give.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Looks tasty, especially what is in his hand. ;^)


That a J2O fruit juice. X


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm having a late night! 18.40 haha. I got into a sudoku and I had to put it down at the finish and I'll finish it tomorrow. Little treasure (Donna) has been and downstairs is looking nice and clean. Since Stephen mended my dyson it worked a miracle today. Such suction power. However it only lasts ten minutes without running out of battery. I had a lovely afternoon, a bubble bath and hair wash. I'll catch up now.


----------



## jinx

I made a chicken in the instant pot yesterday. I threw the bird in with carrots, onions, and celery. Pushed the button and in 30 minutes had a delicious meal. Today I shredded leftover chicken, put the leftovers in the pot and added noodles and broth. In 10 minute it was chicken noodle soup. It is quick, easy, tasty, and almost completely without mess. Wondering why I waited so long to buy one. I guess I should not serve chicken for Thanksgiving. 3 days in a row is a bit much.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm having a late night! 18.40 haha. I got into a sudoku and I had to put it down at the finish and I'll finish it tomorrow. Little treasure (Donna) has been and downstairs is looking nice and clean. Since Stephen mended my dyson it worked a miracle today. Such suction power. However it only lasts ten minutes without running out of battery. I had a lovely afternoon, a bubble bath and hair wash. I'll catch up now.


What a lovely sounding day


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm having a late night! 18.40 haha. I got into a sudoku and I had to put it down at the finish and I'll finish it tomorrow. Little treasure (Donna) has been and downstairs is looking nice and clean. Since Stephen mended my dyson it worked a miracle today. Such suction power. However it only lasts ten minutes without running out of battery. I had a lovely afternoon, a bubble bath and hair wash. I'll catch up now.


You are really hooked on the sudoku and that is a good thing. I tried them, but still prefer crosswords. 
My old Roomba runs 30 minutes on a charge, the newer one runs for 2 hours. I start them up and walk away and I am always amazed at the amount of dust and dirt they pick up. My niece vacuumed after I ran the Roomba and found only a very small amount of dirt in her vac. I believe if I ran the Roomba after she vacuumed it would also pick up a bit of dirt. I love my toys.:sm02: :sm19: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you O gorgeous one. xxx


OH for goodness sake...sloppy two.....????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm having a late night! 18.40 haha. I got into a sudoku and I had to put it down at the finish and I'll finish it tomorrow. Little treasure (Donna) has been and downstairs is looking nice and clean. Since Stephen mended my dyson it worked a miracle today. Such suction power. However it only lasts ten minutes without running out of battery. I had a lovely afternoon, a bubble bath and hair wash. I'll catch up now.


Sounds perfect!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I made a chicken in the instant pot yesterday. I threw the bird in with carrots, onions, and celery. Pushed the button and in 30 minutes had a delicious meal. Today I shredded leftover chicken, put the leftovers in the pot and added noodles and broth. In 10 minute it was chicken noodle soup. It is quick, easy, tasty, and almost completely without mess. Wondering why I waited so long to buy one. I guess I should not serve chicken for Thanksgiving. 3 days in a row is a bit much.


It's good when you buy a gadget that pays its way and doesn't end up at the back of the cupboard after a couple of weeks!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> What a lovely sounding day


Hello dear, lovely to see you, how are you? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> OH for goodness sake...sloppy two.....????


Mwah, Mwah, mwah!! They are noisy kisses for you!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> It's WEdnesday.....so fish and chips again as that what DS wanted.


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Oh I've just found something out. I'm going to Stephens graduation on Friday....trouble is it's not til next friday???? That is why I'm staying two days. What a mess. I'm not doing very well with my mind hahahaha....they just thought I was missing tonight at their house....I do well to get up and dressed some days don't I?


----------



## grandma susan

I'm not just getting days wrong but I'm weeks wrong too.......????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Oh I've just found something out. I'm going to Stephens graduation on Friday....trouble is it's not til next friday???? That is why I'm staying two days. What a mess. I'm not doing very well with my mind hahahaha....they just thought I was missing tonight at their house....I do well to get up and dressed some days don't I?


At least you are still getting dressed, that's a good thing. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> OH for goodness sake...sloppy two.....????


Ok sweetie pie xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hello dear, lovely to see you, how are you? Xxxx


Good thanks, busy, busy, busy!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good thanks, busy, busy, busy!!!


Have Christmas preparations started at school? Do you put on a Nativity play or some such? Don't work too hard. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold but sunny Wales. No snow in the night thank goodness but everywhere is white again with frost, it was going down to -6C here last night. Might do the ironing today and need to change the bed, I've got a hole in my bottom sheet, we are going to replace all our bedding when we move except it's taken so long my sheet has given up. After all that I'll be so exhausted I shall have to rest and knit this afternoon :sm23: Have a good day, see you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Today is THURSDAY. Today is Thanksgiving Day in the states. A special day to reflect and remember all we have to be thankful for.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Today is THURSDAY. Today is Thanksgiving Day in the states. A special day to reflect and remember all we have to be thankful for.


Happy THURSDAY Thanksgiving, I presume it's the equivalent of our Harvest Festival. Have a good day and enjoy your peace and quiet. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy THURSDAY Thanksgiving, I presume it's the equivalent of our Harvest Festival. Have a good day and enjoy your peace and quiet. xx


Morning. All too often today is celebrated by people reading the ads for sales that are held on Black Friday. I dislike that much of the specialness of the day has been replaced by commercialism. 
You have fun with your ironing and knitting. I am surprised at how cold it is there. I was thinking your temperatures are usually milder than ours.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I can't imagine Mr R in a suit, I bet you went all weak at the knees! I love to see a smart dressed man!! Glad the scarf got you some attention of the right sort!! xxxx


And how ! He cleans up mighty fine lol. Be still my heart???? 
I should have taken a picture, next time he dresses up i will ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> It's always hard to appreciate other people's pain but it's their job for goodness sake!! Go steady and gentle and maybe you'll be able to do a little more every day? Gentle hugs xxxxxxx


Her therapist was the guy i went to after my shoulder surgeries. I went to many before him and he is the best of them all. He really knows his stuff.... BUT .. He is an absolute arse lol . He's a bit rude and very blunt. And oh yes , i remember the " stop when it hurts" phrase. Like Lisa i wanted to say "okay..well it all hurts, so do i just say goodbye now"? LOL.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I haven't worn makeup in 46 years of marriage. Did anyone take a photo of the two of you?


No but i should have , we did look pretty nice all dolled up ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> I have a new leaf press


Oh but he is such a lovely little man isn't he. ????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh I've just found something out. I'm going to Stephens graduation on Friday....trouble is it's not til next friday???? That is why I'm staying two days. What a mess. I'm not doing very well with my mind hahahaha....they just thought I was missing tonight at their house....I do well to get up and dressed some days don't I?


Oh bless! At least you didn't miss it!! I do exactly the same sort of thing love, don't worry about it! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Wishing a very happy Thanksgiving to all of my dear friends over the pond! Don't eat too much!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a dull and cold London! I am on the train on the way to meet my friend Barbara for a catch up and lunch. We have 3'C here today, brrrrrrr!!! Laters! Xxxx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> It's WEdnesday.....so fish and chips again as that what DS wanted.


Hello to you and ds ????. Looks like a good meal. Sometimes short visits are the best.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I made a chicken in the instant pot yesterday. I threw the bird in with carrots, onions, and celery. Pushed the button and in 30 minutes had a delicious meal. Today I shredded leftover chicken, put the leftovers in the pot and added noodles and broth. In 10 minute it was chicken noodle soup. It is quick, easy, tasty, and almost completely without mess. Wondering why I waited so long to buy one. I guess I should not serve chicken for Thanksgiving. 3 days in a row is a bit much.


I could eat chicken everyday ! Although i am beginning to miss not having turkey this year????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Morning. All too often today is celebrated by people reading the ads for sales that are held on Black Friday. I dislike that much of the specialness of the day has been replaced by commercialism.
> You have fun with your ironing and knitting. I am surprised at how cold it is there. I was thinking your temperatures are usually milder than ours.


I agree, i know people who eat and then rush off to stand in line at the stores all night waiting for the sales to start. 
It's a ridiculous frenzy.. I hated black Friday so much when i was working retail. I've mentioned before when i was running media at Meyer's i had to have a police escort all day to bring out the sale items. People got mobbed and shoved around and there have been some cases where people have died getting trampled to get into a store... !!! The terrible things people will do to save a dollar. It's shameful.


----------



## linkan

Happy Thanksgiving to all of our stateside friends !
And to everyone thanksgiving or not , may you have a wonderful day filled with many blessings and lots of love????????????
XOXOXO


----------



## linkan

Lasagna .... Mmm one of my favorite foods ????????????????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Wishing a very happy Thanksgiving to all of my dear friends over the pond! Don't eat too much!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


We are skipping the holiday this year. It's been too rough a month on poor Lisa to have her host all of us. 
I think dh and i are just gonna eat corn dogs and tater tots cuz that's what's in the freezer lol. 
But it's not really about the food, It's the together part. And we will all have got it together for Christmas and be all together again soon.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and cold London! I am on the train on the way to meet my friend Barbara for a catch up and lunch. We have 3'C here today, brrrrrrr!!! Laters! Xxxx


That's chilly ! Stay warm and enjoy your meet up ????????


----------



## linkan

Okay time to sleep, its nearly 6am. Dh will be home so i guess i will snuggle in for a lazy day.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I have a new leaf press


A very attractive one. How many did he ruin?


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> No explanation on the test. How does doing drugs and drinking alcohol increase your intelligence? Stupid test.
> I know I am not stupid. Graduated college at 50 with high honors. Although some days I have to agree I do or say unintelligent things.


Don't we all? It's the privilege of old age.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> And you have never sounded very brave, either!
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh you should see me when my dander is up!


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're feeling better each day and also getting lots of sleep at night. Sending more healing hugs to keep it going. Lots of love, too! xxxooo


I am getting plenty of sleep, and every morning sees a change. Miraculous stuff, sleep!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> More healing vibes xxx


thanks, they're working.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh, I think you are that too!!xxx


see above!


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Oh you should see me when my dander is up!


I see you as a person who is quite capable of taking care of herself and does a good job of doing it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -16'C (3'F). We broke a record. Fortunately the wind has died down so no lake effect snow flurries. I drove through a blinding snow squall yesterday.
Last night there were 3 accidents on the road. There was no snow and the roads were clear, but there was a full moon and I think the drivers were driving too fast and watching the moon instead of the road. I got home in time to eat a reheated supper and go to bed. No knitting again. But it's Knit Night at my LYS.
Happy Thanksgiving to my friends to the south. Stay inside, hug someone, and stay warm. :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> It's WEdnesday.....so fish and chips again as that what DS wanted.


Handsome guy; handsome piece of rock (aka huss)


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I am getting plenty of sleep, and every morning sees a change. Miraculous stuff, sleep!


Then keep it up. 
Healing <hugs> to you.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> And how ! He cleans up mighty fine lol. Be still my heart????
> I should have taken a picture, next time he dresses up i will ????


In how many years time? Or does he do it regularly?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> We are skipping the holiday this year. It's been too rough a month on poor Lisa to have her host all of us.
> I think dh and i are just gonna eat corn dogs and tater tots cuz that's what's in the freezer lol.
> But it's not really about the food, It's the together part. And we will all have got it together for Christmas and be all together again soon.


If there's nothing in the freezer, what about take-out?
Have a good quiet day.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I see you as a person who is quite capable of taking care of herself and does a good job of doing it.


Not myself, but everyone else more often than not.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Then keep it up.
> Healing <hugs> to you.


Thanks Mav.


----------



## SaxonLady

The snow did get this far east yesterday but didn't come south of the downs. It was a strange day and very cold.

I finally get this bandage taken off this afternoon. I hope the lint hasn't stuck too much!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I agree, i know people who eat and then rush off to stand in line at the stores all night waiting for the sales to start.
> It's a ridiculous frenzy.. I hated black Friday so much when i was working retail. I've mentioned before when i was running media at Meyer's i had to have a police escort all day to bring out the sale items. People got mobbed and shoved around and there have been some cases where people have died getting trampled to get into a store... !!! The terrible things people will do to save a dollar. It's shameful.


We're just starting to do the Black Friday sales up here, but I don't think we're doing them right because we don't have the mobs waiting for the store to open. We used to have lineups for the Boxing Day sales after Christmas, but with so much online shopping now, we don't seem to have lineups then either. The only thing that causes lineups is the pop-up stores that are set up for a day or a week to sell some special item.
When we have a lineup, the store owners hand out special wristbands or tickets so it doesn't matter what order you come in the store, you are guaranteed one of the special items.
You want to see a Canadian get angry, try cutting into one of the orderly lines waiting outside in the cold. Although we will have relatives run to Timmys for you if you are waiting in line.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and cold London! I am on the train on the way to meet my friend Barbara for a catch up and lunch. We have 3'C here today, brrrrrrr!!! Laters! Xxxx


Have a wonderful meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Her therapist was the guy i went to after my shoulder surgeries. I went to many before him and he is the best of them all. He really knows his stuff.... BUT .. He is an absolute arse lol . He's a bit rude and very blunt. And oh yes , i remember the " stop when it hurts" phrase. Like Lisa i wanted to say "okay..well it all hurts, so do i just say goodbye now"? LOL.


One of my former co-workers fell in a parking lot and tore ligaments in his shoulder. His physiotherapist told him "it's going to hurt. Keep doing the exercises until you can't stand it anymore, wait until the pain subsides and do the exercises some more". The physiotherapist had a lot of meetings with him to make sure he didn't do any damage to himself, but I was surprised how quickly he came back to full or almost full mobility.
Your therapist may be an arse, but if you accept that and he does good work, then I hope he helps a lot.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The snow did get this far east yesterday but didn't come south of the downs. It was a strange day and very cold.
> 
> I finally get this bandage taken off this afternoon. I hope the lint hasn't stuck too much!


Good luck with that, perhaps they'll soak it first. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Right, ironing done, bed changed, soon to get dinner and then I'm done for the day, chair and knitting here I come. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but sunny Wales. No snow in the night thank goodness but everywhere is white again with frost, it was going down to -6C here last night. Might do the ironing today and need to change the bed, I've got a hole in my bottom sheet, we are going to replace all our bedding when we move except it's taken so long my sheet has given up. After all that I'll be so exhausted I shall have to rest and knit this afternoon :sm23: Have a good day, see you later. xx


I think we're too cold for frost. I'd rather clear snow off the car windows rather than frost. It sticks more.
Have a good afternoon knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Good thanks, busy, busy, busy!!!


Make sure you take time out for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm not just getting days wrong but I'm weeks wrong too.......????


We are getting that way too. Mum and Stuart drove for 1/2 hour to get to an art show to find out they had the week wrong.
We put a bunch of dry erase boards on the fridge and write our appointments on those boards. Now I just need a big clock that tells me what day it is as well as the time.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Oh I've just found something out. I'm going to Stephens graduation on Friday....trouble is it's not til next friday???? That is why I'm staying two days. What a mess. I'm not doing very well with my mind hahahaha....they just thought I was missing tonight at their house....I do well to get up and dressed some days don't I?


Well you didn't miss the graduation. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You are really hooked on the sudoku and that is a good thing. I tried them, but still prefer crosswords.
> My old Roomba runs 30 minutes on a charge, the newer one runs for 2 hours. I start them up and walk away and I am always amazed at the amount of dust and dirt they pick up. My niece vacuumed after I ran the Roomba and found only a very small amount of dirt in her vac. I believe if I ran the Roomba after she vacuumed it would also pick up a bit of dirt. I love my toys.:sm02: :sm19: :sm24:


My old Roomba is parked under the front chesterfield. We lost the charger for it. Once I got a replacement charger, we found the battery was no longer holding a charge. It might be cheaper to just buy a new one. Shark has a automatic vacuum that looks just like the Roomba. I might look at that.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I made a chicken in the instant pot yesterday. I threw the bird in with carrots, onions, and celery. Pushed the button and in 30 minutes had a delicious meal. Today I shredded leftover chicken, put the leftovers in the pot and added noodles and broth. In 10 minute it was chicken noodle soup. It is quick, easy, tasty, and almost completely without mess. Wondering why I waited so long to buy one. I guess I should not serve chicken for Thanksgiving. 3 days in a row is a bit much.


I love my Instant Pot. I can buy really cheap beef roasts and they turn out so tender and tasty. I'm actually thinking of buying a second smaller one for side dishes and smaller items.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and see if my car will start in the cold.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

I thought of getting a different brand. Then I thought I love what I have, why not stick with it. Shark is a good brand. I got a new battery from ebay for about $20.00.


nitz8catz said:


> My old Roomba is parked under the front chesterfield. We lost the charger for it. Once I got a replacement charger, we found the battery was no longer holding a charge. It might be cheaper to just buy a new one. Shark has a automatic vacuum that looks just like the Roomba. I might look at that.


----------



## jinx

I was just watching videos about instant pots. I decided I need some accessories. I for sure want a glass lid and a 7 cup Pyrex bowl. I have been using the bowls from my Pyrex set, but the 7 cup is a perfect fit. I also have to check if my steamer basket will work or if I need one of those. Maybe an extra stainless steel pot in case the first one is dirty or if I want to make two things one after the other. I got the idea this might cost a lot of money before I have all I need/want. I put a small bowl inside the pot to make oatmeal. I do not think I need a second instant pot or maybe I need a bigger one. This is getting expensive.


nitz8catz said:


> I love my Instant Pot. I can buy really cheap beef roasts and they turn out so tender and tasty. I'm actually thinking of buying a second smaller one for side dishes and smaller items.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Today is THURSDAY. Today is Thanksgiving Day in the states. A special day to reflect and remember all we have to be thankful for.


I am thankful for you wonderful people.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wishing a very happy Thanksgiving to all of my dear friends over the pond! Don't eat too much!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Thank you! Mr. Ric and I are going to have a quiet meal at home together. Got a small turkey breast and will fix some dressing and potatoes and gravy and a veggie. Baked a pumpkin pie for him yesterday. Will be a pretty easy meal for us. We have chosen not to make the drive to be in Olympia with the family because the traffic has gotten so bad it takes us forever to get there and back. Spend more time on the road than we do there. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! Love you all lots and you're all part of what I'm thankful for on this Thanksgiving Day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and cold London! I am on the train on the way to meet my friend Barbara for a catch up and lunch. We have 3'C here today, brrrrrrr!!! Laters! Xxxx


Have fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and cold London! I am on the train on the way to meet my friend Barbara for a catch up and lunch. We have 3'C here today, brrrrrrr!!! Laters! Xxxx


Stay warm and have fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I am getting plenty of sleep, and every morning sees a change. Miraculous stuff, sleep!


I am so happy for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -16'C (3'F). We broke a record. Fortunately the wind has died down so no lake effect snow flurries. I drove through a blinding snow squall yesterday.
> Last night there were 3 accidents on the road. There was no snow and the roads were clear, but there was a full moon and I think the drivers were driving too fast and watching the moon instead of the road. I got home in time to eat a reheated supper and go to bed. No knitting again. But it's Knit Night at my LYS.
> Happy Thanksgiving to my friends to the south. Stay inside, hug someone, and stay warm. :sm24:


Glad you made it home safely! Enjoy Knit Night tonight. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> A very attractive one. How many did he ruin?


All beautifully pressed. Hope you are feeling better x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a cold and grey Surrey.

Nice to see DS and cat h up. He is ow on the boat home.

Singing went well. All the Christmas songs practiced.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE XXX


----------



## jollypolly

Happy Thannksgiving to you all. ????


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> Happy Thannksgiving to you all. ????


And a very Happy Thanksgiving to you, too, Polly! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Happy Thanksgiving to you also. Hope you have special plans and have a delightful day.


jollypolly said:


> Happy Thannksgiving to you all. ????


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! Mr. Ric and I are going to have a quiet meal at home together. Got a small turkey breast and will fix some dressing and potatoes and gravy and a veggie. Baked a pumpkin pie for him yesterday. Will be a pretty easy meal for us. We have chosen not to make the drive to be in Olympia with the family because the traffic has gotten so bad it takes us forever to get there and back. Spend more time on the road than we do there. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! Love you all lots and you're all part of what I'm thankful for on this Thanksgiving Day! xxxooo


Enjoy your meal, which sounds lovely! Better to stay indoors than be out on those roads, lots of love xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Hi, I'm on my way home on the train now, had a delightful catch up and a lovely lunch with Barbara, as usual, I ate too much!! It's still pretty chilly out there and the light is going now, will be glad to get home!!! Catch you later! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning. All too often today is celebrated by people reading the ads for sales that are held on Black Friday. I dislike that much of the specialness of the day has been replaced by commercialism.
> You have fun with your ironing and knitting. I am surprised at how cold it is there. I was thinking your temperatures are usually milder than ours.


I don't like the commercialism either I think people should slow down and celebrate their family and friends!

Happy Thanksgiving! I know I am thankful for all of my lovely friends here!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your meal, which sounds lovely! Better to stay indoors than be out on those roads, lots of love xxxx


I agree! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I’m going to take break and knit for a little bit!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's Thursday's and I'm at Stephens. I for my weeks mixed up and his graduation isn't until friday30th. How stupid can an old woman get. Mind you would have thought they would have wanted to know why I was changing nights. Anyway I'm not alone in stupidity. Stephen has ordered his cap and gown for Wednesday, just realized it's Friday too....

Sue has been to the cyropractor this morning and he says she's strained two muscles in the base of her spine. She goes back again next week. What a family this is. 

Hope you all had a lovely thanksgiving if you had one, and a lovely something else if not. Xxx


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> In how many years time? Or does he do it regularly?


Honestly he only ever wears a suit for a wedding or a funeral.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Honestly he only ever wears a suit for a wedding or a funeral.


Mine's the same now but did have to wear a suit all the time he was working. xx


----------



## linkan

Hope everyone has had a lovely day. I've slept through it. And plan to go back to sleep lol. 
Dh and i don't really get too enthralled with the traditional food fare of it's just us. But he did find a few pieces of chicken tenders in the freezer so he's going to barbeque those up in the oven. And then some potatoes in the microwave.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine's the same now but did have to wear a suit all the time he was working. xx


Mines a gear head or grease monkey mechanic. He hates wearing suits.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning anyone from a damp and foggy Wales. Where is everyone, all recovering from an over-indulgence of food no doubt :sm23: . It is miserable outside so I intend to not go out there, will try and get on with my knitting, I spent most of yesterday afternoon tinking a few rows of about 400 YO stitches, must concentrate more. Back later when there is more life on this planet. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am here at 4:30 a.m. Sorry I read the emails first today and made me late getting to connections. Sorry for the cold and dampness. I do not mind the cold if the sun is out. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning anyone from a damp and foggy Wales. Where is everyone, all recovering from an over-indulgence of food no doubt :sm23: . It is miserable outside so I intend to not go out there, will try and get on with my knitting, I spent most of yesterday afternoon tinking a few rows of about 400 YO stitches, must concentrate more. Back later when there is more life on this planet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I am here at 4:30 a.m. Sorry I read the emails first today and made me late getting to connections. Sorry for the cold and dampness. I do not mind the cold if the sun is out.


Morning, no sun here today can't even see the tree tops for fog. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, no sun here today can't even see the tree tops for fog. xx


It seems the old song, foggy London town might be true. I have nothing on my agenda today so will be joining you in the knitting. However, I cannot do it in front of a fire.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine's the same now but did have to wear a suit all the time he was working. xx


Mine did too but the day he retired, it all went to the charity shop and he hasn't worn one since! He wore a navy blazer and grey slacks (neither fit him now) to a wedding when Jake was about 4. The kid was so surprised to see DH looking smart he said "Granddad, you look like a man!" :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hope everyone has had a lovely day. I've slept through it. And plan to go back to sleep lol.
> Dh and i don't really get too enthralled with the traditional food fare of it's just us. But he did find a few pieces of chicken tenders in the freezer so he's going to barbeque those up in the oven. And then some potatoes in the microwave.


I hope it was good!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It seems the old song, foggy London town might be true. I have nothing on my agenda today so will be joining you in the knitting. However, I cannot do it in front of a fire.


Good morning jinx!! It was certainly foggy in old London Town when I was on my way home last night but fortunately we don't get the 'pea soupers' we used to get back in the day when everyone used a coal fire!! By the way, Jacky lives in Wales, quite a distance from London!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from, yet again, a gloomy grey London, although it is not quite so cold today. 

I decided yesterday that I needed a camel and black scarf to wear with my new coat so I went through all my patterns and the only one that really fitted the bill was brioche!! I had a go but I'm afraid I don't seem to have the patience for barks and burps! I am now making Lala's Simple Shawl, yet again and doing it in stripes of camel and black, not the look I wanted but it will do. I'll leave the brioche for another day when I'm just playing and not actually needing the item!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning jinx!! It was certainly foggy in old London Town when I was on my way home last night but fortunately we don't get the 'pea soupers' we used to get back in the day when everyone used a coal fire!! By the way, Jacky lives in Wales, quite a distance from London!! :sm09: xxxx


Sorry that is so true and I know that. I am afraid I am one of those people that think of London, Wales, Scotland, and Ireland as one group of wonderful people. I will work on correcting my thinking.
Happy Fish Fry Friday to you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a misty and cold Surrey. Sorry I was not earlier but was getting together a Christmas song sheet as our singing group has been asked to lead some Christmas singing on a coach trip to see the Christmas lights at Kew Gardens in 10 days time. It's a 58 seater coach, so now I have to print off a load of music!

DS arrived home safely to France last night and gs2 is on his way home from France with a school trip.

Bit of washing this morning and then craft cafe in the afternoon.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Mine did too but the day he retired, it all went to the charity shop and he hasn't worn one since! He wore a navy blazer and grey slacks (neither fit him now) to a wedding when Jake was about 4. The kid was so surprised to see DH looking smart he said "Granddad, you look like a man!" :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Mine kept one suit and possesses one shirt, they get dragged out for weddings, funerals and christenings. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Clear today with wind.
Last night's Knit Night was good. Lots of laughs. The fellow who is knitting the same garter cardi as me was glad that I hadn't finished mine. He used a smaller needle and his looks nicer.
The TV had the Black Friday opening at the Best Buy in Toronto. The store was handing out hot chocolates to the people in line before they opened. There was a nice orderly line when the door opened and everyone was polite and saying "excuse me". The lines were bigger this year because of the rotating postal strike. 
I won't be doing any Black Friday shopping.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning jinx!! It was certainly foggy in old London Town when I was on my way home last night but fortunately we don't get the 'pea soupers' we used to get back in the day when everyone used a coal fire!! By the way, Jacky lives in Wales, quite a distance from London!! :sm09: xxxx


But still foggy. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from, yet again, a gloomy grey London, although it is not quite so cold today.
> 
> I decided yesterday that I needed a camel and black scarf to wear with my new coat so I went through all my patterns and the only one that really fitted the bill was brioche!! I had a go but I'm afraid I don't seem to have the patience for barks and burps! I am now making Lala's Simple Shawl, yet again and doing it in stripes of camel and black, not the look I wanted but it will do. I'll leave the brioche for another day when I'm just playing and not actually needing the item!! xxxx


Have you had a look at mosaic patterns? Easier than brioche. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty and cold Surrey. Sorry I was not earlier but was getting together a Christmas song sheet as our singing group has been asked to lead some Christmas singing on a coach trip to see the Christmas lights at Kew Gardens in 10 days time. It's a 58 seater coach, so now I have to print off a load of music!
> 
> DS arrived home safely to France last night and gs2 is on his way home from France with a school trip.
> 
> Bit of washing this morning and then craft cafe in the afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday. Hope you don't run out of ink.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Sorry that is so true and I know that. I am afraid I am one of those people that think of London, Wales, Scotland, and Ireland as one group of wonderful people. I will work on correcting my thinking.
> Happy Fish Fry Friday to you.


I'll be having fish today, but it will be sushi.
Happy Friday to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from, yet again, a gloomy grey London, although it is not quite so cold today.
> 
> I decided yesterday that I needed a camel and black scarf to wear with my new coat so I went through all my patterns and the only one that really fitted the bill was brioche!! I had a go but I'm afraid I don't seem to have the patience for barks and burps! I am now making Lala's Simple Shawl, yet again and doing it in stripes of camel and black, not the look I wanted but it will do. I'll leave the brioche for another day when I'm just playing and not actually needing the item!! xxxx


I love brioche. We'll have to have a go, if we can find some time, next time that we are together.
My shawl at work is a combination of Lala's Simple Shawl and Kaboom!. It's my favourite and most used shawl.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sorry that is so true and I know that. I am afraid I am one of those people that think of London, Wales, Scotland, and Ireland as one group of wonderful people. I will work on correcting my thinking.
> Happy Fish Fry Friday to you.


Well we are wonderful people :sm15: but in some ways 4 different countries. We all rub along quite happily until it comes to major sports events. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning jinx!! It was certainly foggy in old London Town when I was on my way home last night but fortunately we don't get the 'pea soupers' we used to get back in the day when everyone used a coal fire!! By the way, Jacky lives in Wales, quite a distance from London!! :sm09: xxxx


Our old house beside Lake Ontario used to have fog all spring and fall. I'm far enough from the lake now that we rarely get fog. Now I just get snowsquall whiteouts. :sm25:


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday. Hope you don't run out of ink.


I have a supply of spare ink. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Mine did too but the day he retired, it all went to the charity shop and he hasn't worn one since! He wore a navy blazer and grey slacks (neither fit him now) to a wedding when Jake was about 4. The kid was so surprised to see DH looking smart he said "Granddad, you look like a man!" :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I love brioche. We'll have to have a go, if we can find some time, next time that we are together.
> My shawl at work is a combination of Lala's Simple Shawl and Kaboom!. It's my favourite and most used shawl.


I did a workshop on brioche a few years ago. Completely forgotten how to do it but I do have some books. Think it is quite easy ????


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I am here at 4:30 a.m. Sorry I read the emails first today and made me late getting to connections. Sorry for the cold and dampness. I do not mind the cold if the sun is out.


Cold and sun is ok if there is no wind. Yesterday I wore my deep cold liner with my double lined bucket hat, a cashmere scarf and double thick polyester mittens and the wind still got through. I don't walk quickly when I'm carrying my work backpack, but I went as quickly as I could between the parking garage and our building.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning anyone from a damp and foggy Wales. Where is everyone, all recovering from an over-indulgence of food no doubt :sm23: . It is miserable outside so I intend to not go out there, will try and get on with my knitting, I spent most of yesterday afternoon tinking a few rows of about 400 YO stitches, must concentrate more. Back later when there is more life on this planet. xx


I need to tink the last 6 inches of my endless garter cardi. I got distracted by the laughter at Knit Night and those stitches are way too loose.
Good luck with your re-knitting.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sorry that is so true and I know that. I am afraid I am one of those people that think of London, Wales, Scotland, and Ireland as one group of wonderful people. I will work on correcting my thinking.
> Happy Fish Fry Friday to you.


Well dear, we _are_ all British and of course, I like to think we are all wonderful people, as are all you guys elsewhere in the world! Hmmm, fish fry Friday sounds good!!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Hope everyone has had a lovely day. I've slept through it. And plan to go back to sleep lol.
> Dh and i don't really get too enthralled with the traditional food fare of it's just us. But he did find a few pieces of chicken tenders in the freezer so he's going to barbeque those up in the oven. And then some potatoes in the microwave.


But you were able to celebrate together so all is good.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty and cold Surrey. Sorry I was not earlier but was getting together a Christmas song sheet as our singing group has been asked to lead some Christmas singing on a coach trip to see the Christmas lights at Kew Gardens in 10 days time. It's a 58 seater coach, so now I have to print off a load of music!
> 
> DS arrived home safely to France last night and gs2 is on his way home from France with a school trip.
> 
> Bit of washing this morning and then craft cafe in the afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Did they wave to each other as they passed?!! I didn't know they had Christmas lights at Kew, sounds like it will be a lovely musical trip!! Have a good day dear!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine's the same now but did have to wear a suit all the time he was working. xx


I used to have to wear full business attire when I worked in our old building since my desk was not far from the CAO and people were coming in to see him all the time, but in this building I work in the basement, at the back of the room, and no one can come near my desk unless they are buzzed in by reception, so I can wear casual. No more skirts and hose. Yay!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I need to tink the last 6 inches of my endless garter cardi. I got distracted by the laughter at Knit Night and those stitches are way too loose.
> Good luck with your re-knitting.


Hope you haven't got too many stitches per row. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Clear today with wind.
> Last night's Knit Night was good. Lots of laughs. The fellow who is knitting the same garter cardi as me was glad that I hadn't finished mine. He used a smaller needle and his looks nicer.
> The TV had the Black Friday opening at the Best Buy in Toronto. The store was handing out hot chocolates to the people in line before they opened. There was a nice orderly line when the door opened and everyone was polite and saying "excuse me". The lines were bigger this year because of the rotating postal strike.
> I won't be doing any Black Friday shopping.


That all sounds very civilised!! DH read in the paper that items for sale especially for Black Friday had been cheaper 4 times, earlier in the year!!! I shall also not be doing any Black Friday shopping!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you had a look at mosaic patterns? Easier than brioche. xxxx


Ooh, yeah, I did that mosaic shawl with everyone else, didn't I? Hmm, I feel some Lala ripping coming on!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's Thursday's and I'm at Stephens. I for my weeks mixed up and his graduation isn't until friday30th. How stupid can an old woman get. Mind you would have thought they would have wanted to know why I was changing nights. Anyway I'm not alone in stupidity. Stephen has ordered his cap and gown for Wednesday, just realized it's Friday too....
> 
> Sue has been to the cyropractor this morning and he says she's strained two muscles in the base of her spine. She goes back again next week. What a family this is.
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely thanksgiving if you had one, and a lovely something else if not. Xxx


They didn't question what day you showed up because they are happy to have to visit anytime.
Any of us can get confused about the day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I love brioche. We'll have to have a go, if we can find some time, next time that we are together.
> My shawl at work is a combination of Lala's Simple Shawl and Kaboom!. It's my favourite and most used shawl.


I can definitely see Lala in there!!! That would be good to have some tuition and I could even dust off that lovely book that I was given!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I don't like the commercialism either I think people should slow down and celebrate their family and friends!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving! I know I am thankful for all of my lovely friends here!


I'm thankful for everyone here too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi, I'm on my way home on the train now, had a delightful catch up and a lovely lunch with Barbara, as usual, I ate too much!! It's still pretty chilly out there and the light is going now, will be glad to get home!!! Catch you later! Xxxx


This time of year is annoying with getting up in the dark, driving in- in the dark, leaving in the dark and driving home in the dark. I feel like I live in the Arctic Circle.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I did a workshop on brioche a few years ago. Completely forgotten how to do it but I do have some books. Think it is quite easy ????


It's all easy once you know how, I shall apply myself!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jinx

So true. The wind chill factor makes a big difference in how one feels if they are outdoors.


nitz8catz said:


> Cold and sun is ok if there is no wind. Yesterday I wore my deep cold liner with my double lined bucket hat, a cashmere scarf and double thick polyester mittens and the wind still got through. I don't walk quickly when I'm carrying my work backpack, but I went as quickly as I could between the parking garage and our building.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ooh, yeah, I did that mosaic shawl with everyone else, didn't I? Hmm, I feel some Lala ripping coming on!!! xxxx


Oops, hope you haven't done too much. Are you doing a scarf or shawl to go with your coat? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> So true. The wind chill factor makes a big difference in how one feels if they are outdoors.


Hence the reason I'm not going out today. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Happy Thannksgiving to you all. ????


I hope you had a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> Cold and sun is ok if there is no wind. Yesterday I wore my deep cold liner with my double lined bucket hat, a cashmere scarf and double thick polyester mittens and the wind still got through. I don't walk quickly when I'm carrying my work backpack, but I went as quickly as I could between the parking garage and our building.


\


jinx said:


> So true. The wind chill factor makes a big difference in how one feels if they are outdoors.


And it not even January yet. Something to look forward to.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ooh, yeah, I did that mosaic shawl with everyone else, didn't I? Hmm, I feel some Lala ripping coming on!!! xxxx


I know you'll find a pattern that is just right.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That all sounds very civilised!! DH read in the paper that items for sale especially for Black Friday had been cheaper 4 times, earlier in the year!!! I shall also not be doing any Black Friday shopping!! xxxx


Mum said the same thing when she was looking at the flyers. Each store seems to have 1 or 2 items that are a really good deal, the rest is just the same as before.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck with that, perhaps they'll soak it first. xx


It was stuck, and she kept dropping cold water onto it until it came off. That cold water was very soothing. It now has a clean bandage over a smaller raw patch and I go back on Monday to have it changed. My knees and left hand are also healing nicely. I am sleeping lots!


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a lovely Friday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It was stuck, and she kept dropping cold water onto it until it came off. That cold water was very soothing. It now has a clean bandage over a smaller raw patch and I go back on Monday to have it changed. My knees and left hand are also healing nicely. I am sleeping lots!


Glad everything is looking better, sleep is just the best. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> All beautifully pressed. Hope you are feeling better x


Just frustrated without the use of my right hand. I cannot drive, knitting is painful, I cannot wash my hands properly, and my hair needs washing.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Honestly he only ever wears a suit for a wedding or a funeral.


Mine wears one fairly frequently nowadays.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I need to tink the last 6 inches of my endless garter cardi. I got distracted by the laughter at Knit Night and those stitches are way too loose.
> Good luck with your re-knitting.


Oh, dear,not fun!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Mines a gear head or grease monkey mechanic. He hates wearing suits.


Mine too, but he's learnt to wear a suit for the events I go to.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I used to have to wear full business attire when I worked in our old building since my desk was not far from the CAO and people were coming in to see him all the time, but in this building I work in the basement, at the back of the room, and no one can come near my desk unless they are buzzed in by reception, so I can wear casual. No more skirts and hose. Yay!


Yep, I get that!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, no sun here today can't even see the tree tops for fog. xx


There's a bright light outside but I don't know where it is coming from. It's all clouds outside my little study window.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oops, hope you haven't done too much. Are you doing a scarf or shawl to go with your coat? xxxx


It was a shawl, a very easy one and I have done about 8 inches but no problem to undo once I've found a mosaic pattern I like!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Sorry that is so true and I know that. I am afraid I am one of those people that think of London, Wales, Scotland, and Ireland as one group of wonderful people. I will work on correcting my thinking.
> Happy Fish Fry Friday to you.


We are a small island so your thinking should not be too wrong. We are all wonderful!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I know you'll find a pattern that is just right.


Watch this space!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It was stuck, and she kept dropping cold water onto it until it came off. That cold water was very soothing. It now has a clean bandage over a smaller raw patch and I go back on Monday to have it changed. My knees and left hand are also healing nicely. I am sleeping lots!


Sometimes I think fate gives you a shove, you so needed to rest a bit more and your 'trip' has nudged you into doing that! So glad your hand is healing nicely, take it easy, girl!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a lovely Friday.


You too, take care out there! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I did a workshop on brioche a few years ago. Completely forgotten how to do it but I do have some books. Think it is quite easy ????


I really must try it sometime.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad everything is looking better, sleep is just the best. xx


Too many painkillers though. They cause other problems (they bind me up)


----------



## London Girl

I'm liking this mosaic scarf, it has a chart but I get it I think. Mine will be black and camel, of course, here goes!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

I am now too cold and need coffee. Catch you all later.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm liking this mosaic scarf, it has a chart but I get it I think. Mine will be black and camel, of course, here goes!!!


That will look amazing. Go girl.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Too many painkillers though. They cause other problems (they bind me up)


I think that is very common, get plenty of roughage!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That will look amazing. Go girl.


Here I go!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Too many painkillers though. They cause other problems (they bind me up)


Lactulose. xx :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm liking this mosaic scarf, it has a chart but I get it I think. Mine will be black and camel, of course, here goes!!!


You can do it. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning anyone from a damp and foggy Wales. Where is everyone, all recovering from an over-indulgence of food no doubt :sm23: . It is miserable outside so I intend to not go out there, will try and get on with my knitting, I spent most of yesterday afternoon tinking a few rows of about 400 YO stitches, must concentrate more. Back later when there is more life on this planet. xx


Good morning from a damp Shoreline, WA! We're supposed to have wet weather for a few days. I'll be off in a couple of hours to meet up with a couple of friends for some knitting and chatting. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> It was stuck, and she kept dropping cold water onto it until it came off. That cold water was very soothing. It now has a clean bandage over a smaller raw patch and I go back on Monday to have it changed. My knees and left hand are also healing nicely. I am sleeping lots!


Glad you're healing well and the changing of the bandage wasn't too painful. Also very glad you're getting lots of sleep! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm liking this mosaic scarf, it has a chart but I get it I think. Mine will be black and camel, of course, here goes!!!


That will be great for what you have in mind. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

First pattern repeat of Mosaic Tile Scarf!! I'm enjoying it!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a damp Shoreline, WA! We're supposed to have wet weather for a few days. I'll be off in a couple of hours to meet up with a couple of friends for some knitting and chatting. xxxooo


Sounds perfect, enjoy the knitting, chatting and friendship, stay dry hun!!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> First pattern repeat of Mosaic Tile Scarf!! I'm enjoying it!!


Looking very good. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Looking very good. xxxx :sm24:


I thanks m'dear, Ive done another pattern repeat since then so it looks even better now, thanks for the suggestion! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I thanks m'dear, Ive done another pattern repeat since then so it looks even better now, thanks for the suggestion! Xxxx


Any time, I have my uses sometimes. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> First pattern repeat of Mosaic Tile Scarf!! I'm enjoying it!!


Looking good xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> First pattern repeat of Mosaic Tile Scarf!! I'm enjoying it!!


It looks great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sounds perfect, enjoy the knitting, chatting and friendship, stay dry hun!!!! xxxx


It was fun and the rain has mostly stopped for now. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Is it me or do you find this very funny too


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Is it me or do you find this very funny too


I feel I have conversed with people that think like that. They are suppose to be experts and you call them for help and they talk in circle about things that are not pertinent to the questions.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls.,things aren't so good here again. Stephens in absolute agony with his neck and I'm certain he will have to go back to the hospital. Somethings not right. He's taken a diazipan and lieing in his bed. Will see how he is tomorrow. I'm convinced now that this is all due to his back. 

I was a grandmas taxi this morning. Matthew slept in for uni today. We rolled out of bed and off I went to Middlesbrough to get him there in time. Sometimes I think I'm a mug."".thats all I'm saying, some folk have short memories....

Hope you all had a great day, better than mine. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls.,things aren't so good here again. Stephens in absolute agony with his neck and I'm certain he will have to go back to the hospital. Somethings not right. He's taken a diazipan and lieing in his bed. Will see how he is tomorrow. I'm convinced now that this is all due to his back.
> 
> I was a grandmas taxi this morning. Matthew slept in for uni today. We rolled out of bed and off I went to Middlesbrough to get him there in time. Sometimes I think I'm a mug."".thats all I'm saying, some folk have short memories....
> 
> Hope you all had a great day, better than mine. Xxx


Oh dear, so sorry to hear Stephen is still in a lot of pain, hope something can be done about it very soon. Well done on your excellent taxi service!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, so sorry to hear Stephen is still in a lot of pain, hope something can be done about it very soon. Well done on your excellent taxi service!! Xxxx


You're sneaking on again aren't you? xxxx ???? :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, so sorry to hear Stephen is still in a lot of pain, hope something can be done about it very soon. Well done on your excellent taxi service!! Xxxx


Ditto from me, Susan! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Found you! I am sorry I’ve been missing for ages. I’ve not had a good time lately, don’t know what’s going on with me! When I thought I would get in touch I couldn’t find the ‘thread’
I am sorry I can’t go back to where I was, I just hope that you are all well. I did just read that Saxy has hurt herself, hope you feel better soon.
Thank you for those who kept in touch, you know who you are, it was good to know you were there.
I have been away for a few days this week, staying in Whitstable. MrB decided we needed a few days on our own. Stayed in a fantastic small hotel, we booked a luxury room, it had doors leading to the garden and the most fabulous views of Whitstable &the sea. I loved it. Can’t wait to go back next year. 
Anyway I’m happy to have found you all, sending you all love & hugs. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Found you! I am sorry I've been missing for ages. I've not had a good time lately, don't know what's going on with me! When I thought I would get in touch I couldn't find the 'thread'
> I am sorry I can't go back to where I was, I just hope that you are all well. I did just read that Saxy has hurt herself, hope you feel better soon.
> Thank you for those who kept in touch, you know who you are, it was good to know you were there.
> I have been away for a few days this week, staying in Whitstable. MrB decided we needed a few days on our own. Stayed in a fantastic small hotel, we booked a luxury room, it had doors leading to the garden and the most fabulous views of Whitstable &the sea. I loved it. Can't wait to go back next year.
> Anyway I'm happy to have found you all, sending you all love & hugs. Xx


Welcome back, hope you are feeling a bit better now and glad you enjoyed your break. Hope this is the start of better things for you. Missed you. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Found you! I am sorry I've been missing for ages. I've not had a good time lately, don't know what's going on with me! When I thought I would get in touch I couldn't find the 'thread'
> I am sorry I can't go back to where I was, I just hope that you are all well. I did just read that Saxy has hurt herself, hope you feel better soon.
> Thank you for those who kept in touch, you know who you are, it was good to know you were there.
> I have been away for a few days this week, staying in Whitstable. MrB decided we needed a few days on our own. Stayed in a fantastic small hotel, we booked a luxury room, it had doors leading to the garden and the most fabulous views of Whitstable &the sea. I loved it. Can't wait to go back next year.
> Anyway I'm happy to have found you all, sending you all love & hugs. Xx


So glad you're back with us! We've missed you! Sounds like a lovely getaway you had. Hopefully it helps with all you're dealing with. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Is it me or do you find this very funny too


That makes me think I'm dyslexic, those kind of math problems in school always baffled me. I did make me smile though! xox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls.,things aren't so good here again. Stephens in absolute agony with his neck and I'm certain he will have to go back to the hospital. Somethings not right. He's taken a diazipan and lieing in his bed. Will see how he is tomorrow. I'm convinced now that this is all due to his back.
> 
> I was a grandmas taxi this morning. Matthew slept in for uni today. We rolled out of bed and off I went to Middlesbrough to get him there in time. Sometimes I think I'm a mug."".thats all I'm saying, some folk have short memories....
> 
> Hope you all had a great day, better than mine. Xxx


Not sure what is happening with Stephen but I've had a chiropractor put my neck into spasm and ended up in their office for a few hours with icepacks... that was agony. I hope he gets some relief soon. Those boys are lucky they have such a good grandma. xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Found you! I am sorry I've been missing for ages. I've not had a good time lately, don't know what's going on with me! When I thought I would get in touch I couldn't find the 'thread'
> I am sorry I can't go back to where I was, I just hope that you are all well. I did just read that Saxy has hurt herself, hope you feel better soon.
> Thank you for those who kept in touch, you know who you are, it was good to know you were there.
> I have been away for a few days this week, staying in Whitstable. MrB decided we needed a few days on our own. Stayed in a fantastic small hotel, we booked a luxury room, it had doors leading to the garden and the most fabulous views of Whitstable &the sea. I loved it. Can't wait to go back next year.
> Anyway I'm happy to have found you all, sending you all love & hugs. Xx


Chris, glad you enjoyed you time away, perhaps the pickup you needed. Sending hugs. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm liking this mosaic scarf, it has a chart but I get it I think. Mine will be black and camel, of course, here goes!!!


Hard to believe that scarf is knitted! xox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> It was stuck, and she kept dropping cold water onto it until it came off. That cold water was very soothing. It now has a clean bandage over a smaller raw patch and I go back on Monday to have it changed. My knees and left hand are also healing nicely. I am sleeping lots!


Sending hugs Janet. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I love brioche. We'll have to have a go, if we can find some time, next time that we are together.
> My shawl at work is a combination of Lala's Simple Shawl and Kaboom!. It's my favourite and most used shawl.


Nice that you can make it your own, it's pretty! xxx


----------



## Islander

Are these not beautiful! Starfish or Stars either way they are perfect. Pattern is pricey but you could do so much with these... tree decorations, banners, decorating box's and presents. They would be pretty with seed beads sewn into the knit ridges don't you think?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silverleaf-2?fbclid=IwAR3xjjB9yNiSGT97O_zsvLj5Dmd6haUCYdCxe4774RkOgbngNxF8UVHsIGc

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scintillation?fbclid=IwAR0jJLLPhtC08V2VP2VZzDqT0M02QaxXuqdw76zwDRx3CgL6QlW9HLE5z9s


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Are these not beautiful! Starfish or Stars either way they are perfect. Pattern is pricey but you could do so much with these... tree decorations, banners, decorating box's and presents. They would be pretty with seed beads sewn into the knit ridges don't you think?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silverleaf-2?fbclid=IwAR3xjjB9yNiSGT97O_zsvLj5Dmd6haUCYdCxe4774RkOgbngNxF8UVHsIGc
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scintillation?fbclid=IwAR0jJLLPhtC08V2VP2VZzDqT0M02QaxXuqdw76zwDRx3CgL6QlW9HLE5z9s


I've seen those little stars before and they are really cute. But that pattern is so expensive.
Lovely shawl pattern too.


----------



## lifeline

Good morning everyone, I had a day off work yesterday to go to DS's graduation. We had a great day and then took him out to a sour dough pizza restaurant in the evening. The food was great but the service was rubbish. But the company was excellent.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Are these not beautiful! Starfish or Stars either way they are perfect. Pattern is pricey but you could do so much with these... tree decorations, banners, decorating box's and presents. They would be pretty with seed beads sewn into the knit ridges don't you think?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silverleaf-2?fbclid=IwAR3xjjB9yNiSGT97O_zsvLj5Dmd6haUCYdCxe4774RkOgbngNxF8UVHsIGc
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scintillation?fbclid=IwAR0jJLLPhtC08V2VP2VZzDqT0M02QaxXuqdw76zwDRx3CgL6QlW9HLE5z9s


Lovely stars but FIVE dpn's I hate to think what sort of mess I would get in with those. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull damp Wales, at least I can see down the valley and the mountain tops today. Leftovers for dinner so everything is ready. Will get on with my shawl, think I am eventually going to play yarn chicken with it and might even have to go back and get another ball, thing is can I go into the shop and buy only one ball? Anyway see you all later, enjoy your weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

I thought this was the perfect idea for the Christmas ornaments I make every year. Was going to buy it so I would have it on hand for next year. 
Your right it is a bit pricey. I saved it to think about. Thanks for sharing.


Islander said:


> Are these not beautiful! Starfish or Stars either way they are perfect. Pattern is pricey but you could do so much with these... tree decorations, banners, decorating box's and presents. They would be pretty with seed beads sewn into the knit ridges don't you think?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silverleaf-2?fbclid=IwAR3xjjB9yNiSGT97O_zsvLj5Dmd6haUCYdCxe4774RkOgbngNxF8UVHsIGc
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scintillation?fbclid=IwAR0jJLLPhtC08V2VP2VZzDqT0M02QaxXuqdw76zwDRx3CgL6QlW9HLE5z9s


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone, I had a day off work yesterday to go to DS's graduation. We had a great day and then took him out to a sour dough pizza restaurant in the evening. The food was great but the service was rubbish. But the company was excellent.


Congratulations to the graduate. Great to have a day off for such a good reason.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull damp Wales, at least I can see down the valley and the mountain tops today. Leftovers for dinner so everything is ready. Will get on with my shawl, think I am eventually going to play yarn chicken with it and might even have to go back and get another ball, thing is can I go into the shop and buy only one ball? Anyway see you all later, enjoy your weekend. xx


Morning. There is a law that you cannot go into a yarn show and only buy one ball. So will be required to buy more. Happy Saturday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. There is a law that you cannot go into a yarn show and only buy one ball. So will be required to buy more. Happy Saturday.


Morning, thanks for clarifying that for me now, when I go, I will have to buy a lot more, must not be caught breaking the law. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I need bubble wrap. Anyone have some to spare. Yesterday as I stood my knee gave out with a great shot of pain. Luckily I was able to grab the counter and then the table to prevent falling. I was able to reach my rolling stool and rolled to the doorway to get my walking stick. In the afternoon I went to sit on a chair and someone had untied the cushion and it slipped almost sending me to the floor. Today my knee is quite sore and my shoulder hurts from using a cane. I will take it easy today and hope the pain leaves as quickly as it came. The great thing is that it does not hurt while I am sittin, knittin.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I thought this was the perfect idea for the Christmas ornaments I make every year. Was going to buy it so I would have it on hand for next year.
> Your right it is a bit pricey. I saved it to think about. Thanks for sharing.


This looks very similar and is free. www.Christmas-Eve-Star-in-Paintbox-Yarns-DK-XMAS-KNIT-001
Don"t know how to post the site if this doesn't work but it should come up in search. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I need bubble wrap. Anyone have some to spare. Yesterday as I stood my knee gave out with a great shot of pain. Luckily I was able to grab the counter and then the table to prevent falling. I was able to reach my rolling stool and rolled to the doorway to get my walking stick. In the afternoon I went to sit on a chair and someone had untied the cushion and it slipped almost sending me to the floor. Today my knee is quite sore and my shoulder hurts from using a cane. I will take it easy today and hope the pain leaves as quickly as it came. The great thing is that it does not hurt while I am sittin, knittin.


Sitting knitting sounds your safest option, hope you stop hurting soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Found you! I am sorry I've been missing for ages. I've not had a good time lately, don't know what's going on with me! When I thought I would get in touch I couldn't find the 'thread'
> I am sorry I can't go back to where I was, I just hope that you are all well. I did just read that Saxy has hurt herself, hope you feel better soon.
> Thank you for those who kept in touch, you know who you are, it was good to know you were there.
> I have been away for a few days this week, staying in Whitstable. MrB decided we needed a few days on our own. Stayed in a fantastic small hotel, we booked a luxury room, it had doors leading to the garden and the most fabulous views of Whitstable &the sea. I loved it. Can't wait to go back next year.
> Anyway I'm happy to have found you all, sending you all love & hugs. Xx


Hi Chris, hope the sea air did you good and you are beginning to feel better. Sending you lots of love and healing hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I need bubble wrap. Anyone have some to spare. Yesterday as I stood my knee gave out with a great shot of pain. Luckily I was able to grab the counter and then the table to prevent falling. I was able to reach my rolling stool and rolled to the doorway to get my walking stick. In the afternoon I went to sit on a chair and someone had untied the cushion and it slipped almost sending me to the floor. Today my knee is quite sore and my shoulder hurts from using a cane. I will take it easy today and hope the pain leaves as quickly as it came. The great thing is that it does not hurt while I am sittin, knittin.


So sorry you had a tumble. Shall I come and wrap you in nice merino felt. Take it easy and feel better soon. xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> This looks very similar and is free. www.Christmas-Eve-Star-in-Paintbox-Yarns-DK-XMAS-KNIT-001
> Don"t know how to post the site if this doesn't work but it should come up in search. xx


https://downloads.lovecrafts.com/10132344_Christmas-Eve-Star-in-Paintbox-Yarns-DK-XMAS-KNIT-001-Downloadable-PDF_2.pdf?Expires=1543057006&Signature=uoVXgBt8pHlX7FHC7JLyhr2paLfi6ME-qEh1eRDwFS0hROz6b9PiHG1fo8-cq3VCSbTt~sxCudCMY1chfpVBPfy3ISkKWRR7RwFidmDqUp~I5cuZNqztW7mTUOaAVH1FrF5G-MQk18RxlQBDIb2J8~PE91Y2hycLwS1XcUSTc0OvxTMy9gzhwuFVQvhcEmZqeDFFdWEzntniKODN4pLUlBs25k5VSbWii-DmM3YXqWFDqnNX1G8lt4yZMX3ROyN2Hd-sSsqvmt-6JJN5VAQXca3nbXfuxGn87AiahFfWbnexh7pdQ3XFttMYnjHDU~SY1SrkQixqhoWW-04BAfYTRw__&Key-Pair-Id=APKAIBW2GKAJU2YWZVLA
Thank you. I had to jump through some hoops but eventually found the free pattern. At first it seemed like one had to buy the yarn to get the free yarn. Reading the pattern it says to cast on 111 stitches. Sounds like an interesting pattern. I will definitely have to make it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> That makes me think I'm dyslexic, those kind of math problems in school always baffled me. I did make me smile though! xox


Thought you might like it. Sending you lots of love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Are these not beautiful! Starfish or Stars either way they are perfect. Pattern is pricey but you could do so much with these... tree decorations, banners, decorating box's and presents. They would be pretty with seed beads sewn into the knit ridges don't you think?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silverleaf-2?fbclid=IwAR3xjjB9yNiSGT97O_zsvLj5Dmd6haUCYdCxe4774RkOgbngNxF8UVHsIGc
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scintillation?fbclid=IwAR0jJLLPhtC08V2VP2VZzDqT0M02QaxXuqdw76zwDRx3CgL6QlW9HLE5z9s


I love the stars and the shawl is a dream xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rather wet Surrey, but it is not so cold. Had fun at the craft cafe yesterday and the lady in the charity shops had saved some scarves for us, one was pure silk. All at £1 each but as it was Black Friday they were all half price. Now that's what I call a bargain.

Baby sitting (gs2 & LM1) this evening as Mum and Dad go to a party, they are dressing up as characters from the sit come Hid-di Hi. We will be getting a chinese take away and playing cards and of course I might just have to have some wine. Love it when the gks are old enough to look after me.

Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You're sneaking on again aren't you? xxxx ???? :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: ????????


Yep, can't resist a little sneaky peeky on my phone before I go to bed!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> https://downloads.lovecrafts.com/10132344_Christmas-Eve-Star-in-Paintbox-Yarns-DK-XMAS-KNIT-001-Downloadable-PDF_2.pdf?Expires=1543057006&Signature=uoVXgBt8pHlX7FHC7JLyhr2paLfi6ME-qEh1eRDwFS0hROz6b9PiHG1fo8-cq3VCSbTt~sxCudCMY1chfpVBPfy3ISkKWRR7RwFidmDqUp~I5cuZNqztW7mTUOaAVH1FrF5G-MQk18RxlQBDIb2J8~PE91Y2hycLwS1XcUSTc0OvxTMy9gzhwuFVQvhcEmZqeDFFdWEzntniKODN4pLUlBs25k5VSbWii-DmM3YXqWFDqnNX1G8lt4yZMX3ROyN2Hd-sSsqvmt-6JJN5VAQXca3nbXfuxGn87AiahFfWbnexh7pdQ3XFttMYnjHDU~SY1SrkQixqhoWW-04BAfYTRw__&Key-Pair-Id=APKAIBW2GKAJU2YWZVLA
> Thank you. I had to jump through some hoops but eventually found the free pattern. At first it seemed like one had to buy the yarn to get the free yarn. Reading the pattern it says to cast on 111 stitches. Sounds like an interesting pattern. I will definitely have to make it.


It's also on the Love Knitting web site, under free patterns on about page 5. Sorry I had you jumping through hoops when you're hurting. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Found you! I am sorry I've been missing for ages. I've not had a good time lately, don't know what's going on with me! When I thought I would get in touch I couldn't find the 'thread'
> I am sorry I can't go back to where I was, I just hope that you are all well. I did just read that Saxy has hurt herself, hope you feel better soon.
> Thank you for those who kept in touch, you know who you are, it was good to know you were there.
> I have been away for a few days this week, staying in Whitstable. MrB decided we needed a few days on our own. Stayed in a fantastic small hotel, we booked a luxury room, it had doors leading to the garden and the most fabulous views of Whitstable &the sea. I loved it. Can't wait to go back next year.
> Anyway I'm happy to have found you all, sending you all love & hugs. Xx


Welcome back Chris, I hope that means you are feeling a bit better, keep it up! The Whitstable break sounds lovely and probably just what you needed! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hard to believe that scarf is knitted! xox


Iknow, isn't it cool? I may do another one with lighter, brighter colours when I've battered this one into submission!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Are these not beautiful! Starfish or Stars either way they are perfect. Pattern is pricey but you could do so much with these... tree decorations, banners, decorating box's and presents. They would be pretty with seed beads sewn into the knit ridges don't you think?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silverleaf-2?fbclid=IwAR3xjjB9yNiSGT97O_zsvLj5Dmd6haUCYdCxe4774RkOgbngNxF8UVHsIGc
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scintillation?fbclid=IwAR0jJLLPhtC08V2VP2VZzDqT0M02QaxXuqdw76zwDRx3CgL6QlW9HLE5z9s


They are lovely, I think there is a free or cheaper version somewhere on Ravelry. I would make them with glittery yarn.not sure about all those DPNs though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone, I had a day off work yesterday to go to DS's graduation. We had a great day and then took him out to a sour dough pizza restaurant in the evening. The food was great but the service was rubbish. But the company was excellent.


Many congrats to Mr J, I bet you were the proudest mum there! He has done so well, especially since having his operation, that boy will go far!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I thought this was the perfect idea for the Christmas ornaments I make every year. Was going to buy it so I would have it on hand for next year.
> Your right it is a bit pricey. I saved it to think about. Thanks for sharing.


This one is a bit cheaper https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stars-16

Or this one http://knittingcouple.de/freepattern/starpillowinstockinettestitch.pdf


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I need bubble wrap. Anyone have some to spare. Yesterday as I stood my knee gave out with a great shot of pain. Luckily I was able to grab the counter and then the table to prevent falling. I was able to reach my rolling stool and rolled to the doorway to get my walking stick. In the afternoon I went to sit on a chair and someone had untied the cushion and it slipped almost sending me to the floor. Today my knee is quite sore and my shoulder hurts from using a cane. I will take it easy today and hope the pain leaves as quickly as it came. The great thing is that it does not hurt while I am sittin, knittin.


Then sit and knit you must!!! Sorry you are in some discomfort, as you say, bubblewrap is definitely in order!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> This looks very similar and is free. www.Christmas-Eve-Star-in-Paintbox-Yarns-DK-XMAS-KNIT-001
> Don"t know how to post the site if this doesn't work but it should come up in search. xx


That's a good one and free, I've downloaded that!!xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather wet Surrey, but it is not so cold. Had fun at the craft cafe yesterday and the lady in the charity shops had saved some scarves for us, one was pure silk. All at £1 each but as it was Black Friday they were all half price. Now that's what I call a bargain.
> 
> Baby sitting (gs2 & LM1) this evening as Mum and Dad go to a party, they are dressing up as characters from the sit come Hid-di Hi. We will be getting a chinese take away and playing cards and of course I might just have to have some wine. Love it when the gks are old enough to look after me.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


I too have the gks this evening, not sure why though! They will be coming over on the bus later this afternoon, then, no doubt, it will be "Monopoly!!!" xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> They are lovely, I think there is a free or cheaper version somewhere on Ravelry. I would make them with glittery yarn.not sure about all those DPNs though!! xxxx


Ha ha, my thought exactly, naturally. xxxx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls.,things aren't so good here again. Stephens in absolute agony with his neck and I'm certain he will have to go back to the hospital. Somethings not right. He's taken a diazipan and lieing in his bed. Will see how he is tomorrow. I'm convinced now that this is all due to his back.
> 
> I was a grandmas taxi this morning. Matthew slept in for uni today. We rolled out of bed and off I went to Middlesbrough to get him there in time. Sometimes I think I'm a mug."".thats all I'm saying, some folk have short memories....
> 
> Hope you all had a great day, better than mine. Xxx


Sure hope things are better this morning in your little corner of the world. Hoping someone gets to the bottom of Stevens problem very soon. Wishing the best for all of you.


----------



## jinx

Sorry things are not so cherry for you right now. Would concentrating on the things you learned recently help lift your spirits? You seemed very upbeat after your 3 weeks away. We do miss you when you do not pop in.


LondonChris said:


> Found you! I am sorry I've been missing for ages. I've not had a good time lately, don't know what's going on with me! When I thought I would get in touch I couldn't find the 'thread'
> I am sorry I can't go back to where I was, I just hope that you are all well. I did just read that Saxy has hurt herself, hope you feel better soon.
> Thank you for those who kept in touch, you know who you are, it was good to know you were there.
> I have been away for a few days this week, staying in Whitstable. MrB decided we needed a few days on our own. Stayed in a fantastic small hotel, we booked a luxury room, it had doors leading to the garden and the most fabulous views of Whitstable &the sea. I loved it. Can't wait to go back next year.
> Anyway I'm happy to have found you all, sending you all love & hugs. Xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry you had a tumble. Shall I come and wrap you in nice merino felt. Take it easy and feel better soon. xxxxx


Thanks that will not be necessary. I should try not complaining about things. I could be a lot worse off than I am. However, sometimes it just seems that injuries/sickness just keep showing up one after the other. I need to look at the good side of things like Mr. Wonderful seems to have completely recovered from the shingles. YEAH!


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Are these not beautiful! Starfish or Stars either way they are perfect. Pattern is pricey but you could do so much with these... tree decorations, banners, decorating box's and presents. They would be pretty with seed beads sewn into the knit ridges don't you think?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silverleaf-2?fbclid=IwAR3xjjB9yNiSGT97O_zsvLj5Dmd6haUCYdCxe4774RkOgbngNxF8UVHsIGc
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scintillation?fbclid=IwAR0jJLLPhtC08V2VP2VZzDqT0M02QaxXuqdw76zwDRx3CgL6QlW9HLE5z9s


That is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely stars but FIVE dpn's I hate to think what sort of mess I would get in with those. xx :sm23: :sm23:


It's not So bad, your really only working with two at a time still.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> This one is a bit cheaper https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stars-16
> 
> Or this one http://knittingcouple.de/freepattern/starpillowinstockinettestitch.pdf


OooH that's a pretty little thing isn't it.????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Thanks that will not be necessary. I should try not complaining about things. I could be a lot worse off than I am. However, sometimes it just seems that injuries/sickness just keep showing up one after the other. I need to look at the good side of things like Mr. Wonderful seems to have completely recovered from the shingles. YEAH!


That is wonderful news ! ????????????


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I too have the gks this evening, not sure why though! They will be coming over on the bus later this afternoon, then, no doubt, it will be "Monopoly!!!" xxxx


I had a grandkid last night. Flo came over and decorated for Christmas. She also brought her thanksgiving feast to share with us. After she finished cleaning and working I sent her home with items to return to the store and a shopping list. It is great when the grands become adults. Great to see them no matter what their age. We will see a grandson today as he needs a ride home from the airport. He was Florida visiting his other grandmother and waited until the last minute to secure a ride. Guess he knows he can depend on his grandparents and we depend on him.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, my thought exactly, naturally. xxxx


The great thing about that pattern is there is no sewing involved. I always make items that call for double point using magic loop. However, this pattern may require using double point. I have my double point displayed in a vase with my straight needles. I am sure there are no sets of 5 in that grouping.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks that will not be necessary. I should try not complaining about things. I could be a lot worse off than I am. However, sometimes it just seems that injuries/sickness just keep showing up one after the other. I need to look at the good side of things like Mr. Wonderful seems to have completely recovered from the shingles. YEAH!


That's 'wonderful' news, I have heard that it can drag on for a while so he's done well!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I had a grandkid last night. Flo came over and decorated for Christmas. She also brought her thanksgiving feast to share with us. After she finished cleaning and working I sent her home with items to return to the store and a shopping list. It is great when the grands become adults. Great to see them no matter what their age. We will see a grandson today as he needs a ride home from the airport. He was Florida visiting his other grandmother and waited until the last minute to secure a ride. Guess he knows he can depend on his grandparents and we depend on him.


You sound like you have a lovely family, long may you be able to be so good to each other!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Thanks that will not be necessary. I should try not complaining about things. I could be a lot worse off than I am. However, sometimes it just seems that injuries/sickness just keep showing up one after the other. I need to look at the good side of things like Mr. Wonderful seems to have completely recovered from the shingles. YEAH!


He is one lucky man getting over shingles so quickly. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone, I had a day off work yesterday to go to DS's graduation. We had a great day and then took him out to a sour dough pizza restaurant in the evening. The food was great but the service was rubbish. But the company was excellent.


Sounds like a great day off, but sorry about the poor service. Congratulations to DS on his graduation! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I need bubble wrap. Anyone have some to spare. Yesterday as I stood my knee gave out with a great shot of pain. Luckily I was able to grab the counter and then the table to prevent falling. I was able to reach my rolling stool and rolled to the doorway to get my walking stick. In the afternoon I went to sit on a chair and someone had untied the cushion and it slipped almost sending me to the floor. Today my knee is quite sore and my shoulder hurts from using a cane. I will take it easy today and hope the pain leaves as quickly as it came. The great thing is that it does not hurt while I am sittin, knittin.


Yes, you definitely need some bubble wrap! Sending many warm, gentle and healing hugs and much love your way! Hope you're feeling better soon. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Sorry things are not so cherry for you right now. Would concentrating on the things you learned recently help lift your spirits? You seemed very upbeat after your 3 weeks away. We do miss you when you do not pop in.


I have been trying to put into practice what I learnt, not sure how I would have been without it. I'm having help which is slowly sorting me out. Thank you for caring. What I do need to do is start knitting, I've get depressed when I see all my yarn which should be knitted into gifts.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather wet Surrey, but it is not so cold. Had fun at the craft cafe yesterday and the lady in the charity shops had saved some scarves for us, one was pure silk. All at £1 each but as it was Black Friday they were all half price. Now that's what I call a bargain.
> 
> Baby sitting (gs2 & LM1) this evening as Mum and Dad go to a party, they are dressing up as characters from the sit come Hid-di Hi. We will be getting a chinese take away and playing cards and of course I might just have to have some wine. Love it when the gks are old enough to look after me.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


Great bargain and glad you had fun yesterday and it sounds like today will be fun, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks that will not be necessary. I should try not complaining about things. I could be a lot worse off than I am. However, sometimes it just seems that injuries/sickness just keep showing up one after the other. I need to look at the good side of things like Mr. Wonderful seems to have completely recovered from the shingles. YEAH!


That's good to hear that Mr. W is completely recovered. Great news! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I have been trying to put into practice what I learnt, not sure how I would have been without it. I'm having help which is slowly sorting me out. Thank you for caring. What I do need to do is start knitting, I've get depressed when I see all my yarn which should be knitted into gifts.


And remember we are always here for you. And, yes, knitting helps!!! Sending you many warm and comforting hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all, I’m having a lazy day, caught up with lots of much needed sleep. Going to a quiz night tonight with Claire &her man, it’s at her church, it’s always a good night. Went out with C yesterday, we went to the shops not far from me but I had never really been in them. I took my scooter I had such a great time. Wonderful being able to zoom off &look at what I wanted to see. Went into one shop &nearly pushed down one of their displays, won’t be going back there in a hurry! I’m now going to get my knitting out, haven’t really done much in ages. First year I haven’t made Christmas gifts for some of the children. I always make my god-daughters girls something, she will be disappointed this year. Got to go now little F is begging me to watch something! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That's good to hear that Mr. W is completely recovered. Great news! xxxooo


What she said xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, I'm having a lazy day, caught up with lots of much needed sleep. Going to a quiz night tonight with Claire &her man, it's at her church, it's always a good night. Went out with C yesterday, we went to the shops not far from me but I had never really been in them. I took my scooter I had such a great time. Wonderful being able to zoom off &look at what I wanted to see. Went into one shop &nearly pushed down one of their displays, won't be going back there in a hurry! I'm now going to get my knitting out, haven't really done much in ages. First year I haven't made Christmas gifts for some of the children. I always make my god-daughters girls something, she will be disappointed this year. Got to go now little F is begging me to watch something! Xx


Hurrah you are getting out and about again and starting to sound more like yourself hope this episode is behind you now. Glad you're catching up on your sleep and have got your needles out again, there's still a month to Christmas. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, thought it was about time I dropped back in again. It has been very cold, miserable and wet here, over the last couple of days. There have been some monster storms in SA, Victoria & NSW; over the last few days. I am really hope that we will actually get some Spring weather now. I have seen on the News, that some of the US states are still getting extreme Wild Fires (a couple of days ago now), still really bad for the people involved! If this is Climate Change, I really don't like it, and I really hope the people of the world, all begin to work together, in an attempt to slow things down a bit; although I do realise that not all of the problems faced by the planet, are due to Climate! There is an other aspect to the danger of changing times, and that is the Sink Holes, happening all around the globe; caused by previous populations tunnelling under the surface, to mine various ores, fuel and gems, thus leaving many kilometres of tunnels; then buildings being built on top of these tunnels, without realising what was under the apparently solid ground!

I am going to bed, for the 4th time tonight and am hoping I will sleep in a similar way, to last night! Goodnight (or should that be "Good day) all! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I have been trying to put into practice what I learnt, not sure how I would have been without it. I'm having help which is slowly sorting me out. Thank you for caring. What I do need to do is start knitting, I've get depressed when I see all my yarn which should be knitted into gifts.


Well it's very good therapy of course, hard to think of much else when you are concentrating on a pattern!! Go on, get those needles out!! :sm09: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah you are getting out and about again and starting to sound more like yourself hope this episode is behind you now. Glad you're catching up on your sleep and have got your needles out again, there's still a month to Christmas. xx :sm15: :sm15:


What she said!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, thought it was about time I dropped back in again. It has been very cold, miserable and wet here, over the last couple of days. There have been some monster storms in SA, Victoria & NSW; over the last few days. I am really hope that we will actually get some Spring weather now. I have seen on the News, that some of the US states are still getting extreme Wild Fires (a couple of days ago now), still really bad for the people involved! If this is Climate Change, I really don't like it, and I really hope the people of the world, all begin to work together, in an attempt to slow things down a bit; although I do realise that not all of the problems faced by the planet, are due to Climate! There is an other aspect to the danger of changing times, and that is the Sink Holes, happening all around the globe; caused by previous populations tunnelling under the surface, to mine various ores, fuel and gems, thus leaving many kilometres of tunnels; then buildings being built on top of these tunnels, without realising what was under the apparently solid ground!
> 
> I am going to bed, for the 4th time tonight and am hoping I will sleep in a similar way, to last night! Goodnight (or should that be "Good day) all! xoxoxo


Hope you got a good sleep Judi, nice to see you!! xxx


----------



## Mary Diaz

lifeline said:


> I've seen those little stars before and they are really cute. But that pattern is so expensive.
> Lovely shawl pattern too.


Ditto :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I decided after some coaxing to stay another night with the family. There are all sorts of reasons why but Sue made some macaroni cheese and bacon for tea and Matthew cooked some cookies and we had a nice day. I'll go home tomorrow. Calling to see Albert with some roses the kids have bought. Love you all.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Found you! I am sorry I've been missing for ages. I've not had a good time lately, don't know what's going on with me! When I thought I would get in touch I couldn't find the 'thread'
> I am sorry I can't go back to where I was, I just hope that you are all well. I did just read that Saxy has hurt herself, hope you feel better soon.
> Thank you for those who kept in touch, you know who you are, it was good to know you were there.
> I have been away for a few days this week, staying in Whitstable. MrB decided we needed a few days on our own. Stayed in a fantastic small hotel, we booked a luxury room, it had doors leading to the garden and the most fabulous views of Whitstable &the sea. I loved it. Can't wait to go back next year.
> Anyway I'm happy to have found you all, sending you all love & hugs. Xx


Lovely to have you back with us where you belong. You have lots of problems at the moment and going away for a few days can only be good for you. Take care my sister.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I decided after some coaxing to stay another night with the family. There are all sorts of reasons why but Sue made some macaroni cheese and bacon for tea and Mathew cooked some cookies and we had a nice day. I'll go home tomorrow. Calling to see Albert with some roses the kids have bought. Love you all.


Macaroni cheese is a perfect temptation. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I need bubble wrap. Anyone have some to spare. Yesterday as I stood my knee gave out with a great shot of pain. Luckily I was able to grab the counter and then the table to prevent falling. I was able to reach my rolling stool and rolled to the doorway to get my walking stick. In the afternoon I went to sit on a chair and someone had untied the cushion and it slipped almost sending me to the floor. Today my knee is quite sore and my shoulder hurts from using a cane. I will take it easy today and hope the pain leaves as quickly as it came. The great thing is that it does not hurt while I am sittin, knittin.


Well,,,,,make sure you take your own medicine and sit and knit for ever. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Thankyou for all your kind thoughts for Stephen. He wasn't well in the night. Today he's had a vibrating fluffy snake round his neck and he seems to be in less pain. He has promised that if it comes back again he will look further into it. He actually cried last night with the pain. He may be coming up 46 but he's still my boy. 

They have been so kind to me this weekend. I needed them, for a change. They were there to help me.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou for all your kind thoughts for Stephen. He wasn't well in the night. Today he's had a vibrating fluffy snake round his neck and he seems to be in less pain. He has promised that if it comes back again he will look further into it. He actually cried last night with the pain. He may be coming up 46 but he's still my boy.
> 
> They have been so kind to me this weekend. I needed them, for a change. They were there to help me.


So glad you're able to stay another night. Sending many warm and healing hugs to all of you and much love. I hope everyone is feeling better soon. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Hello everyone I am a bit off today hope you all are having a nice day!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone I am a bit off today hope you all are having a nice day!


Hope you get back on soon. xx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone I am a bit off today hope you all are having a nice day!


Sorry to hear that. Hope tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you get back on soon. xx


Me, too, Lisa. Sending many warm and comforting hugs and lots of love. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

It is so nice when family members help other family members. You help them and they help you. I would be worried about Stephen it must be a terrible pain he gets. Wish he was able to find the solution to that issue.


grandma susan said:


> Thankyou for all your kind thoughts for Stephen. He wasn't well in the night. Today he's had a vibrating fluffy snake round his neck and he seems to be in less pain. He has promised that if it comes back again he will look further into it. He actually cried last night with the pain. He may be coming up 46 but he's still my boy.
> 
> They have been so kind to me this weekend. I needed them, for a change. They were there to help me.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I need bubble wrap. Anyone have some to spare. Yesterday as I stood my knee gave out with a great shot of pain. Luckily I was able to grab the counter and then the table to prevent falling. I was able to reach my rolling stool and rolled to the doorway to get my walking stick. In the afternoon I went to sit on a chair and someone had untied the cushion and it slipped almost sending me to the floor. Today my knee is quite sore and my shoulder hurts from using a cane. I will take it easy today and hope the pain leaves as quickly as it came. The great thing is that it does not hurt while I am sittin, knittin.


I would do a lot of knitt'in then! Feel better soon Jinx. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather wet Surrey, but it is not so cold. Had fun at the craft cafe yesterday and the lady in the charity shops had saved some scarves for us, one was pure silk. All at £1 each but as it was Black Friday they were all half price. Now that's what I call a bargain.
> 
> Baby sitting (gs2 & LM1) this evening as Mum and Dad go to a party, they are dressing up as characters from the sit come Hid-di Hi. We will be getting a chinese take away and playing cards and of course I might just have to have some wine. Love it when the gks are old enough to look after me.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


Sounds like a great evening. DD1 left today after staying a week, we both so enjoyed her. DD2 has replaced her and will stay until tomorrow and then get back to work. Mr. J loved seeing his girls again. xxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, thought it was about time I dropped back in again. It has been very cold, miserable and wet here, over the last couple of days. There have been some monster storms in SA, Victoria & NSW; over the last few days. I am really hope that we will actually get some Spring weather now. I have seen on the News, that some of the US states are still getting extreme Wild Fires (a couple of days ago now), still really bad for the people involved! If this is Climate Change, I really don't like it, and I really hope the people of the world, all begin to work together, in an attempt to slow things down a bit; although I do realise that not all of the problems faced by the planet, are due to Climate! There is an other aspect to the danger of changing times, and that is the Sink Holes, happening all around the globe; caused by previous populations tunnelling under the surface, to mine various ores, fuel and gems, thus leaving many kilometres of tunnels; then buildings being built on top of these tunnels, without realising what was under the apparently solid ground!
> 
> I am going to bed, for the 4th time tonight and am hoping I will sleep in a similar way, to last night! Goodnight (or should that be "Good day) all! xoxoxo


Sleep well Judi. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy dull Wales but at the moment it is a bit warmer than it has been. Sorry jinx but we are off shopping later even though it's Sunday, we're trying to juggle things so that we go shopping again a week Tuesday as our electric will be off all day so will try and be out most of the day. The only problem with going on a Sunday is the yarn shop is closed :sm25:. Right, off to see if I've won the lottery see you later, have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Sounds like a great evening. DD1 left today after staying a week, we both so enjoyed her. DD2 has replaced her and will stay until tomorrow and then get back to work. Mr. J loved seeing his girls again. xxx


How nice you had "the girls" home for a visit. I do not think you get to see them very often. Great that nowadays we have electronics that we can see our loved ones whether they are near or far away.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy dull Wales but at the moment it is a bit warmer than it has been. Sorry jinx but we are off shopping later even though it's Sunday, we're trying to juggle things so that we go shopping again a week Tuesday as our electric will be off all day so will try and be out most of the day. The only problem with going on a Sunday is the yarn shop is closed :sm25:. Right, off to see if I've won the lottery see you later, have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Morning. Duh, I did it again. I was thinking it was Monday. I ordered something for my honey doer to pick up on his way over here this afternoon. I was worried they would not be ready in time today. No problem as he is coming tomorrow. Good planning on your part to be gone next Tuesday. Good luck with the lottery!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Duh, I did it again. I was thinking it was Monday. I ordered something for my honey doer to pick up on his way over here this afternoon. I was worried they would not be ready in time today. No problem as he is coming tomorrow. Good planning on your part to be gone next Tuesday. Good luck with the lottery!


No luck on the lottery again so will be doing my own shopping instead of sending someone else to do it. Glad I sorted your day out for you. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Sounds like a great evening. DD1 left today after staying a week, we both so enjoyed her. DD2 has replaced her and will stay until tomorrow and then get back to work. Mr. J loved seeing his girls again. xxx


That sounds great. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy but not so cold Surrey. Had a nice evening with the gks. LM wasn't feeling great, but still managed to eat some Chinese food. We made her a key ring to hang on her bag. DD and DSIL didn't come in til late and then we stopped and chatted. Got told off by Bentley when we came home, he was already on our bed. Just about up now and having a lazy breakfast. Nothing planned for today.

Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but not so cold Surrey. Had a nice evening with the gks. LM wasn't feeling great, but still managed to eat some Chinese food. We made her a key ring to hang on her bag. DD and DSIL didn't come in til late and then we stopped and chatted. Got told off by Bentley when we came home, he was already on our bed. Just about up now and having a lazy breakfast. Nothing planned for today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


Morning. Hope LM feels better today. Isn't it great to craft with our grands and greatgrands? I love it. Just wish my daughter had some interest in crafting. I hope you apologized to Bentley. 
Happy Sunny Sunday.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope LM feels better today. Isn't it great to craft with our grands and greatgrands? I love it. Just wish my daughter had some interest in crafting. I hope you apologized to Bentley.
> Happy Sunny Sunday.


I thinkBentley has forgiven us although he has gone back to bed after his breakfast. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> November 5th is Bonfire night commemorating when Guy Fawkes tried to blow up Parliament. xx


Hahahaha ...... I often get this date confused with my sisters birthday, which is Nov 9th, and I think I might have done that in a previous post concerning Guy Fawkes! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I am supposed to be sleeping, but my herb hasn't kicked in yet, so here I be, to do a bit (or a lot) of catching up! I have been hiding from myself ...... not very successfully I might add ...... and have not really been talking to anyone, but I have decided that today is the day, that I join the Human Race again; now I just have to see how long I last, this time!????

I am now going to tackle the catchup! Have a great day xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> My DH has had a shingles jab. I had really bad shingles about 20 years ago so probably don't need a jab.





jinx said:


> I hope you do not need it. Doctor told Mr. Wonderful he should get the shot as having it once is no protection against getting it again.
> The newer shot is suppose to be a lot better than the old one.





nitz8catz said:


> I had shingles twice. Both times on my legs, just in different places on my legs. I have lizard scales now and that skin will never be the same again. I don't have the nerve pain that a lot of people report, but I do have bouts of itch that drive me crazy.
> I'll be getting the shot as soon as I can.


Ooohhh Mav ....... you have just given me the answer, as to why I get this incessant itching, around my waist, at odd intervals! I never even associated it with the bout of shingles I had at 12, :sm16: :sm16: and fortunately, I was not left with damaged skinmfrom that bout either, but when it was there, I was terrified that it was going to join up at the middle of my stomach, and then I would die! Once I began my Nursing training, I realised how stupid that was, because Shingles follows the nerves, and so if one has shingles around the waist, the rash will not join at the midle of the stomach, as the nerves do not join; but I think that belief is still a very common one, in some parts of the world! ????


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's a bit chilly here but I won't complain as it's warmer than some of you are having. I'm off to an early coffee date with a friend. She's up from Arizona for a few weeks, so will get to see her a few times before she heads back down there. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Another Monday, time just keeps speeding along. Cannot believe it is November, seems it was just September.
> Enjoy your day with your group and your grandchildren.


And now it is nearing the end of November, and rapidly approching December; which is chokkablock full of birthdays for me, beginning with the Dynamic Duo, on the 3rd, who will be 4 ...... *OMG* where did that time go????? I will have to get a recent photo of them, on their birthday; so that you are able to see how wonderful they are, and how different, or not, depending how each of you will see them!????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I am supposed to be sleeping, but my herb hasn't kicked in yet, so here I be, to do a bit (or a lot) of catching up! I have been hiding from myself ...... not very successfully I might add ...... and have not really been talking to anyone, but I have decided that today is the day, that I join the Human Race again; now I just have to see how long I last, this time!????
> 
> I am now going to tackle the catchup! Have a great day xoxoxo


Welcome back to the human race Judi, sorry you've been out or sorts, hope you are well on the mend now!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Harold and I had a surprise. When the time changes the news always reminds us to check the batteries in our smoke detectors/Co2 detectors. We have never had a problem because our detectors beep a continuous warning when the batteries are weak. Just for the heck of it I told Harold to use the testing button. Ha, the battery was totally dead. I am writing all this to remind you to check your batteries. The detectors do no good if they are not powered. We will be getting new ones that are wired in and quit fooling around with the batteries.





London Girl said:


> Thanks for that reminder jinx, ours start screaming when the batteries are running low but you never know if that is working so well worth checking!!


Since seeing how rapidly, the house next door burnt down, I seriously douvt that we would be able to get out of our house fast enough, without suffering serious injury, and when that thought enters my head, I really want to move out of this house, and get a house similar to the one I grew up in .... that house was built of sandstone, and the walls were a foot (or more) thick, and the actual yard it is in, is HUGE. It has been seriously renovated, since I lived here. ð

There is actually a bit of it missing, from when I was a child. On the right side of this house, there was a large room, with screened windows on the wall facing the verandah, and a screen door leading onto the verandah, and a door leading into the backyard; I don't even know what mum & dad used it for, possibly storage; and my brothers and I used to play in it .... at odd times; but I think it was part of the original house! It was the best house out of all of the houses I lived in as a child ...... the others were far too small, for a family of 10, which included one set of grandparents, for a few years! I lived here for about 9 years of my childhood, and I was so angry when the house was sold, and we had to move again!

Here is the listing for this house, if anyone would like to see photos of the inside, it is much differently ordered, to what it was when I lived there. The lounge was in the front left room, the master bedroom was in the right front room, the lounge was our dining room, the laundry and the office, was one long room, containing mum's sewing area on the left, and mum's ginger beer brewery to the right. The laundry wasn't attached to the house, in my time there! 
:sm06: ???? This house is the reason that I haven't liked the size of any other house I have lived in, since become independent of my parents, and having my own home. That house would be perfect for me now! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I bet it is a lot chilly for your friend from Arizona. Most people are heading to Arizona at this time of year. Enjoy your meet up with your friend.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a bit chilly here but I won't complain as it's warmer than some of you are having. I'm off to an early coffee date with a friend. She's up from Arizona for a few weeks, so will get to see her a few times before she heads back down there. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Judi I hope you get the rest you need with or without the herb. I hope you are successful joining the human race again. Best wishes to you.


Xiang said:


> Hello all, I am supposed to be sleeping, but my herb hasn't kicked in yet, so here I be, to do a bit (or a lot) of catching up! I have been hiding from myself ...... not very successfully I might add ...... and have not really been talking to anyone, but I have decided that today is the day, that I join the Human Race again; now I just have to see how long I last, this time!????
> 
> I am now going to tackle the catchup! Have a great day xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Macaroni cheese is a perfect temptation. xx :sm24:


That is one of the few (I think that is Aussie for a lot) :sm23: things that my mouth has had arguments with, it looks really delicious, then I put some in my mouth ....... not a happy experience; and when I wanted to keep trying it, I always had the same reaction, so after I erealised it wasn't going to change, I stopped trying ..... that was a day of very mixed emotions for me!!! :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou for all your kind thoughts for Stephen. He wasn't well in the night. Today he's had a vibrating fluffy snake round his neck and he seems to be in less pain. He has promised that if it comes back again he will look further into it. He actually cried last night with the pain. He may be coming up 46 but he's still my boy.
> 
> They have been so kind to me this weekend. I needed them, for a change. They were there to help me.


No matter how big, or how old, they remain our babies for the durarion of our lives ..... I have had to remind my childless children of that status often! The mothers, amongst my children, don't need reminding, they just know; but their children don't know that aspect of their continuing status, *YET*! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you're able to stay another night. Sending many warm and healing hugs to all of you and much love. I hope everyone is feeling better soon. xxxooo


From me also Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone I am a bit off today hope you all are having a nice day!


I hope you feel better soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Sleep well Judi. xoxo


Thanks Trish, I now have a very helpful herb, that relaxes me enough so that I can actually go to sleep now! I don't use it too often, because I don't want to become immune to it, but I am not sure if that has already happened; as I had a dose earlier, and here I am ...... still wide awake! The only thing that is making it tolerable, is being able to chat with any of you who happen to still be on here at the same time as I am .... it is almost 2:00am here, as I am finishing this particular post!????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone, I had a day off work yesterday to go to DS's graduation. We had a great day and then took him out to a sour dough pizza restaurant in the evening. The food was great but the service was rubbish. But the company was excellent.





Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a great day off, but sorry about the poor service. Congratulations to DS on his graduation! xxxooo


It is impossible to find good help now, whether it be in the workplace, or one's own home. The help are not what they used to be! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I am so glad the the food was gret, such a shame the service wasn't as good! The manager might want to observe the staff attitudes, for a while, then consider replacing a few of the worst offenders! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. I bet it is a lot chilly for your friend from Arizona. Most people are heading to Arizona at this time of year. Enjoy your meet up with your friend.


Yes, I'm sure it is. They just go here on Thursday and will head back around the end of December. Just up for the holidays. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hope you got a good sleep Judi, nice to see you!! xxx


Thanks June, I had a wonderful 10 hours, that night ...... the next thing I want to accomplish, is to duplicate that sleep every night; but it is still early days (or should that be nights?) with this sleeping business! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This one is a bit cheaper https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stars-16
> 
> Or this one http://knittingcouple.de/freepattern/starpillowinstockinettestitch.pdf


The second one is a very cheerful little star, and a much more acceptable price :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They are lovely, I think there is a free or cheaper version somewhere on Ravelry. I would make them with glittery yarn.not sure about all those DPNs though!! xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, my thought exactly, naturally. xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to make it on circular needles? :sm23:
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> The great thing about that pattern is there is no sewing involved. I always make items that call for double point using magic loop. However, this pattern may require using double point. I have my double point displayed in a vase with my straight needles. I am sure there are no sets of 5 in that grouping.


I am going to try that pattern, but the first try will be on circulars; I am *almost* absolutely sure, that Iit would be possible to work out what I would be doing! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Lactulose. xx :sm16: :sm24:


I have something similar on prescription


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Is it me or do you find this very funny too


But it's perfectly correct, isn't it?


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Found you! I am sorry I've been missing for ages. I've not had a good time lately, don't know what's going on with me! When I thought I would get in touch I couldn't find the 'thread'
> I am sorry I can't go back to where I was, I just hope that you are all well. I did just read that Saxy has hurt herself, hope you feel better soon.
> Thank you for those who kept in touch, you know who you are, it was good to know you were there.
> I have been away for a few days this week, staying in Whitstable. MrB decided we needed a few days on our own. Stayed in a fantastic small hotel, we booked a luxury room, it had doors leading to the garden and the most fabulous views of Whitstable &the sea. I loved it. Can't wait to go back next year.
> Anyway I'm happy to have found you all, sending you all love & hugs. Xx


It's wonderful to have you back and I'm glad you enjoyed time away. You should do it more often. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Sending hugs Janet. xoxo


gratefully received xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> But it's perfectly correct, isn't it?


Well I think so. Hope you are feeling better. More healing hugs xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> This looks very similar and is free. www.Christmas-Eve-Star-in-Paintbox-Yarns-DK-XMAS-KNIT-001
> Don"t know how to post the site if this doesn't work but it should come up in search. xx


Thanks for this link Jacky, The link didn't work for me, but it was very easy to find, with a search. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> https://downloads.lovecrafts.com/10132344_Christmas-Eve-Star-in-Paintbox-Yarns-DK-XMAS-KNIT-001-Downloadable-PDF_2.pdf?Expires=1543057006&Signature=uoVXgBt8pHlX7FHC7JLyhr2paLfi6ME-qEh1eRDwFS0hROz6b9PiHG1fo8-cq3VCSbTt~sxCudCMY1chfpVBPfy3ISkKWRR7RwFidmDqUp~I5cuZNqztW7mTUOaAVH1FrF5G-MQk18RxlQBDIb2J8~PE91Y2hycLwS1XcUSTc0OvxTMy9gzhwuFVQvhcEmZqeDFFdWEzntniKODN4pLUlBs25k5VSbWii-DmM3YXqWFDqnNX1G8lt4yZMX3ROyN2Hd-sSsqvmt-6JJN5VAQXca3nbXfuxGn87AiahFfWbnexh7pdQ3XFttMYnjHDU~SY1SrkQixqhoWW-04BAfYTRw__&Key-Pair-Id=APKAIBW2GKAJU2YWZVLA
> Thank you. I had to jump through some hoops but eventually found the free pattern. At first it seemed like one had to buy the yarn to get the free yarn. Reading the pattern it says to cast on 111 stitches. Sounds like an interesting pattern. I will definitely have to make it.


Jinx this link didn't work for me either, but this pattern is on Ravellry, I just thought I would check there, before I decided to give the entire thing a miss; so I now have the Star pattern ....


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Found you! I am sorry I've been missing for ages. I've not had a good time lately, don't know what's going on with me! When I thought I would get in touch I couldn't find the 'thread'
> I am sorry I can't go back to where I was, I just hope that you are all well. I did just read that Saxy has hurt herself, hope you feel better soon.
> Thank you for those who kept in touch, you know who you are, it was good to know you were there.
> I have been away for a few days this week, staying in Whitstable. MrB decided we needed a few days on our own. Stayed in a fantastic small hotel, we booked a luxury room, it had doors leading to the garden and the most fabulous views of Whitstable &the sea. I loved it. Can't wait to go back next year.
> Anyway I'm happy to have found you all, sending you all love & hugs. Xx


So glad you didn't stay lost!

It is always good to get away, from everyone! It doesn't mean you love anyone less, but it does show that you also need time for yourself; and being by the sea, is always good for ALL of one's senses! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone, I had a day off work yesterday to go to DS's graduation. We had a great day and then took him out to a sour dough pizza restaurant in the evening. The food was great but the service was rubbish. But the company was excellent.


Congratulations to your DS. Sough dough seems to be very fashionable ATM.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull damp Wales, at least I can see down the valley and the mountain tops today. Leftovers for dinner so everything is ready. Will get on with my shawl, think I am eventually going to play yarn chicken with it and might even have to go back and get another ball, thing is can I go into the shop and buy only one ball? Anyway see you all later, enjoy your weekend. xx


I wouldn't take a bet on just one ball!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I need bubble wrap. Anyone have some to spare. Yesterday as I stood my knee gave out with a great shot of pain. Luckily I was able to grab the counter and then the table to prevent falling. I was able to reach my rolling stool and rolled to the doorway to get my walking stick. In the afternoon I went to sit on a chair and someone had untied the cushion and it slipped almost sending me to the floor. Today my knee is quite sore and my shoulder hurts from using a cane. I will take it easy today and hope the pain leaves as quickly as it came. The great thing is that it does not hurt while I am sittin, knittin.


Jinx please be careful. I didn't ask you to fall in sympathy! Use it as an excuse to just sit and knit.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> This looks very similar and is free. www.Christmas-Eve-Star-in-Paintbox-Yarns-DK-XMAS-KNIT-001
> Don"t know how to post the site if this doesn't work but it should come up in search. xx


You'd have to adjust the join to make a knitted ridge.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Then sit and knit you must!!! Sorry you are in some discomfort, as you say, bubblewrap is definitely in order!!! xxxx


but Purple's merino felt sounds warmer!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I did a workshop on brioche a few years ago. Completely forgotten how to do it but I do have some books. Think it is quite easy ????
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really must try it sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> I also haven't done this stitch, for quite a while, I think I made one of the children a hat, which was very well received by that particular child; and I think you are quite correct in saying it is quite a simple stitch ...... doing it again, should be as easy as falling from a bike ..... falling from a bike was the easiest thing in the world for me, I do not recall anyone else who could do that activity, as well as I could .... I was *THE MASTER* of that particular art! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
Click to expand...


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That's a good one and free, I've downloaded that!!xx


So have I. Guess what I'm knitting tonight?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm liking this mosaic scarf, it has a chart but I get it I think. Mine will be black and camel, of course, here goes!!!


That is beautiful, are you knitting it, or weaving?xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thanks that will not be necessary. I should try not complaining about things. I could be a lot worse off than I am. However, sometimes it just seems that injuries/sickness just keep showing up one after the other. I need to look at the good side of things like Mr. Wonderful seems to have completely recovered from the shingles. YEAH!


You have a wonderful philosophy Mrs Wonderful herself.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> First pattern repeat of Mosaic Tile Scarf!! I'm enjoying it!!


That is very impressive, well done! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I decided after some coaxing to stay another night with the family. There are all sorts of reasons why but Sue made some macaroni cheese and bacon for tea and Matthew cooked some cookies and we had a nice day. I'll go home tomorrow. Calling to see Albert with some roses the kids have bought. Love you all.


no wonder you stayed. Good of the kids to buy grandad roses.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy dull Wales but at the moment it is a bit warmer than it has been. Sorry jinx but we are off shopping later even though it's Sunday, we're trying to juggle things so that we go shopping again a week Tuesday as our electric will be off all day so will try and be out most of the day. The only problem with going on a Sunday is the yarn shop is closed :sm25:. Right, off to see if I've won the lottery see you later, have a peaceful Sunday. xx


but you need your other ball plus whatever else you fancy.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Jinx please be careful. I didn't ask you to fall in sympathy! Use it as an excuse to just sit and knit.


Thankfully I did not fall. Almost, but..... I swear using a cane can make a person fall easier than if they just limp. I just take the came in case my knee goes out again that I am hopefully prepared. I am sitting and knitting in between doing small odd jobs.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I used to have to wear full business attire when I worked in our old building since my desk was not far from the CAO and people were coming in to see him all the time, but in this building I work in the basement, at the back of the room, and no one can come near my desk unless they are buzzed in by reception, so I can wear casual. No more skirts and hose. Yay





London Girl said:


> Yep, I get that!!!


I also get that, I was ssssoooo happy, when female Nurses were finally allowed to wear pants; but then I had to go and get employed by a very small country hospital, where female nurses were traumatised by not only being required to wear a uniform dress, but were also OFFICIALLY required to shave their legs!!!! ????????☹????

Of course I HAD to rebel, and insisted that I would be wearing navy uniform pants, which the hospital refused to supply, and a uniform shirt. I didn't back down thò, and then .... very gradually, other female nurses began wearing trousers, instead of the dresses, which were very impractical in nursing; considering some of the position nurses get into, in relation to their work!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> And now it is nearing the end of November, and rapidly approching December; which is chokkablock full of birthdays for me, beginning with the Dynamic Duo, on the 3rd, who will be 4 ...... *OMG* where did that time go????? I will have to get a recent photo of them, on their birthday; so that you are able to see how wonderful they are, and how different, or not, depending how each of you will see them!????


4 already. Gosh, that has gone quickly. Good to have you back in the human race.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> You have a wonderful philosophy Mrs Wonderful herself.


I am working hard on my philosophy today. The straw that broke the camel's back is my new instant pot that I love is broke and unfixable. I have company invited tomorrow and had planned on using it. Now I cannot walk and I cannot use my instant pot and Mr. Wonderful could check his attitude at the door. Mind you I am not complaining. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: I am thankful that my company will understand and that I can get another new instant pot soon and Mr. Wonderful will straighten up or else.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Since seeing how rapidly, the house next door burnt down, I seriously douvt that we would be able to get out of our house fast enough, without suffering serious injury, and when that thought enters my head, I really want to move out of this house, and get a house similar to the one I grew up in .... that house was built of sandstone, and the walls were a foot (or more) thick, and the actual yard it is in, is HUGE. It has been seriously renovated, since I lived here. ð
> 
> There is actually a bit of it missing, from when I was a child. On the right side of this house, there was a large room, with screened windows on the wall facing the verandah, and a screen door leading onto the verandah, and a door leading into the backyard; I don't even know what mum & dad used it for, possibly storage; and my brothers and I used to play in it .... at odd times; but I think it was part of the original house! It was the best house out of all of the houses I lived in as a child ...... the others were far too small, for a family of 10, which included one set of grandparents, for a few years! I lived here for about 9 years of my childhood, and I was so angry when the house was sold, and we had to move again!
> 
> Here is the listing for this house, if anyone would like to see photos of the inside, it is much differently ordered, to what it was when I lived there. The lounge was in the front left room, the master bedroom was in the right front room, the lounge was our dining room, the laundry and the office, was one long room, containing mum's sewing area on the left, and mum's ginger beer brewery to the right. The laundry wasn't attached to the house, in my time there!
> :sm06: ???? This house is the reason that I haven't liked the size of any other house I have lived in, since become independent of my parents, and having my own home. That house would be perfect for me now! :sm23: :sm23:


What a lovely house. No wonder you want it back.I often feel that way about the house we mainly grew up in.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> 4 already. Gosh, that has gone quickly. Good to have you back in the human race.


Thanks, good to be back also :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Well I think so. Hope you are feeling better. More healing hugs xxxx


Thanks. Getting slowly better. xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thankfully I did not fall. Almost, but..... I swear using a cane can make a person fall easier than if they just limp. I just take the came in case my knee goes out again that I am hopefully prepared. I am sitting and knitting in between doing small odd jobs.


I cannot get on with a cane. I guess I just don't need one yet.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm thankful for everyone here too.


As am I!????


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I am working hard on my philosophy today. The straw that broke the camel's back is my new instant pot that I love is broke and unfixable. I have company invited tomorrow and had planned on using it. Now I cannot walk and I cannot use my instant pot and Mr. Wonderful could check his attitude at the door. Mind you I am not complaining. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: I am thankful that my company will understand and that I can get another new instant pot soon and Mr. Wonderful will straighten up or else.


Oh dear. Even Mr Wonderful is letting you down. I'm sure he'll straighten up. Instant pots shouldn't be that easily broken surely?


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it felt safe to leave the family today. Everyone was brighter and hopefully less pain. S knows that if it starts up again then he must go and seek medical help again. Sue is back to school tomorrow but far from right but better than she was. The boys seem to be ok too. Once I got home after taking roses to Albert I felt fine. Sharp put the fire and heating on and in no time was cosy.

I don't know if I'm doing s and b tomorrow. Marg had a cup of tea with me and we are undecided. My plan this week is....s and b? Over 60's, Wednesday I need groceries and if iris is still in hospital I'll call and see her. Thursday afternoon back up Stephens . THIS FRIDAY if everyone's ok we will be graduating. Saturday home....plans for the week.

Hope you are all ok. Love you


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone I am a bit off today hope you all are having a nice day!


Sending you my love. Here if u need to talk. Xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Oh you should see me when my dander is up!


I think I have a very good idea of what that would be like! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I am working hard on my philosophy today. The straw that broke the camel's back is my new instant pot that I love is broke and unfixable. I have company invited tomorrow and had planned on using it. Now I cannot walk and I cannot use my instant pot and Mr. Wonderful could check his attitude at the door. Mind you I am not complaining. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: I am thankful that my company will understand and that I can get another new instant pot soon and Mr. Wonderful will straighten up or else.


Is your pot under guarantee jinx? Don't be upset and enjoy your company.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Is your pot under guarantee jinx? Don't be upset and enjoy your company.


They will replace it. Seems a code of 6 means it does not pressure correctly and will not start. Need to send in a bunch of numbers and mess around and they will replace it. I was thinking I should have gotten the larger size so maybe it is a good thing it broke. Must look on the positive side of everything. :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Made these for my friend to wear when she does outdoor markets


They will be very much appreciated by her


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> And for MJ , hope your having a lovely day too.????


Thanks CD, I had a great day xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> And now it is nearing the end of November, and rapidly approching December; which is chokkablock full of birthdays for me, beginning with the Dynamic Duo, on the 3rd, who will be 4 ...... *OMG* where did that time go????? I will have to get a recent photo of them, on their birthday; so that you are able to see how wonderful they are, and how different, or not, depending how each of you will see them!????


That would be lovely can't believe it was 4 years ago they joined our family!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is beautiful, are you knitting it, or weaving?xx


It's knitting Judi, you use slip stitches to get that effect!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is very impressive, well done! xoxoxo


Thanks dear, I'm up to four repeats now and it's looking good!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I also get that, I was ssssoooo happy, when female Nurses were finally allowed to wear pants; but then I had to go and get employed by a very small country hospital, where female nurses were traumatised by not only being required to wear a uniform dress, but were also OFFICIALLY required to shave their legs!!!! ????????☹????
> 
> Of course I HAD to rebel, and insisted that I would be wearing navy uniform pants, which the hospital refused to supply, and a uniform shirt. I didn't back down thò, and then .... very gradually, other female nurses began wearing trousers, instead of the dresses, which were very impractical in nursing; considering some of the position nurses get into, in relation to their work!


I cannot imagine what their justification would have been, as you say, nurses are required to be bending and stretching all over the place and apart from the discomfort in a skirt, you have to retain your modesty!! :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am working hard on my philosophy today. The straw that broke the camel's back is my new instant pot that I love is broke and unfixable. I have company invited tomorrow and had planned on using it. Now I cannot walk and I cannot use my instant pot and Mr. Wonderful could check his attitude at the door. Mind you I am not complaining. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: I am thankful that my company will understand and that I can get another new instant pot soon and Mr. Wonderful will straighten up or else.


Oh dear, I'm so sorry about your instant pot, I know you were very attached to each other. Another one will come along soon and you will be happy together again! Hope you non-instant pot meal turns out ok and is well received!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> What a lovely house. No wonder you want it back.I often feel that way about the house we mainly grew up in.


It is indeed a very beautiful house, so much space!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry about your instant pot, I know you were very attached to each other. Another one will come along soon and you will be happy together again! Hope you non-instant pot meal turns out ok and is well received!!


I just received an email from where I purchased it. They included a prepaid return label. Not sure if they are sending a new one or if they are going to issue a refund. Yes, I was having fun playing with it. Mr Wonderful commented a few times how flavorful everything was that came out the pot. The meal is for my honeydoer. He is baching it so anything I make will taste good to him. At least he is to polite to tell me if he does not like it. :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it felt safe to leave the family today. Everyone was brighter and hopefully less pain. S knows that if it starts up again then he must go and seek medical help again. Sue is back to school tomorrow but far from right but better than she was. The boys seem to be ok too. Once I got home after taking roses to Albert I felt fine. Sharp put the fire and heating on and in no time was cosy.
> 
> I don't know if I'm doing s and b tomorrow. Marg had a cup of tea with me and we are undecided. My plan this week is....s and b? Over 60's, Wednesday I need groceries and if iris is still in hospital I'll call and see her. Thursday afternoon back up Stephens . THIS FRIDAY if everyone's ok we will be graduating. Saturday home....plans for the week.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Love you


It must be nice to have your week all planned out with lots of different things to do. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I'm up to four repeats now and it's looking good!!


Can we have a progress photo please? xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:
 

> What she said!! xxxx


I got out the scarf I started for my friend & knitted loads so that's one present nearly done.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I got out the scarf I started for my friend & knitted loads so that's one present nearly done.


Well done, you're properly back now. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, you're properly back now. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Hi, hope you are well. Have I missed any news on the house selling / buying in Wales? I haven't had the time to go through all the pages I have missed.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, you're properly back now. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Double post!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi, hope you are well. Have I missed any news on the house selling / buying in Wales? I haven't had the time to go through all the pages I have missed.


No we're still here, fingers crossed all the time but chains keep being broken so will be spending Christmas here again and goodness knows how long into next year. If it carries on like this I'm going to have a long old trek for our Spring break. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I got out the scarf I started for my friend & knitted loads so that's one present nearly done.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> No we're still here, fingers crossed all the time but chains keep being broken so will be spending Christmas here again and goodness knows how long into next year. If it carries on like this I'm going to have a long old trek for our Spring break. xx


I suppose it's not the time of year to move is it. Let's hope something will happen in 2019. I'm off to do more knitting now, have a good rest of the evening. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I suppose it's not the time of year to move is it. Let's hope something will happen in 2019. I'm off to do more knitting now, have a good rest of the evening. Xxx


I don't care what time of year it is. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Since seeing how rapidly, the house next door burnt down, I seriously douvt that we would be able to get out of our house fast enough, without suffering serious injury, and when that thought enters my head, I really want to move out of this house, and get a house similar to the one I grew up in .... that house was built of sandstone, and the walls were a foot (or more) thick, and the actual yard it is in, is HUGE. It has been seriously renovated, since I lived here. ð
> 
> There is actually a bit of it missing, from when I was a child. On the right side of this house, there was a large room, with screened windows on the wall facing the verandah, and a screen door leading onto the verandah, and a door leading into the backyard; I don't even know what mum & dad used it for, possibly storage; and my brothers and I used to play in it .... at odd times; but I think it was part of the original house! It was the best house out of all of the houses I lived in as a child ...... the others were far too small, for a family of 10, which included one set of grandparents, for a few years! I lived here for about 9 years of my childhood, and I was so angry when the house was sold, and we had to move again!
> 
> Here is the listing for this house, if anyone would like to see photos of the inside, it is much differently ordered, to what it was when I lived there. The lounge was in the front left room, the master bedroom was in the right front room, the lounge was our dining room, the laundry and the office, was one long room, containing mum's sewing area on the left, and mum's ginger beer brewery to the right. The laundry wasn't attached to the house, in my time there!
> :sm06: ???? This house is the reason that I haven't liked the size of any other house I have lived in, since become independent of my parents, and having my own home. That house would be perfect for me now! :sm23: :sm23:


That is a lovely house!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am working hard on my philosophy today. The straw that broke the camel's back is my new instant pot that I love is broke and unfixable. I have company invited tomorrow and had planned on using it. Now I cannot walk and I cannot use my instant pot and Mr. Wonderful could check his attitude at the door. Mind you I am not complaining. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: I am thankful that my company will understand and that I can get another new instant pot soon and Mr. Wonderful will straighten up or else.


Is your Instant Pot on warranty? Hope so. That's a bummer. :sm13: xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks. Getting slowly better. xxxxx


That's good news, close calls seem to be happening more often now for us. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it felt safe to leave the family today. Everyone was brighter and hopefully less pain. S knows that if it starts up again then he must go and seek medical help again. Sue is back to school tomorrow but far from right but better than she was. The boys seem to be ok too. Once I got home after taking roses to Albert I felt fine. Sharp put the fire and heating on and in no time was cosy.
> 
> I don't know if I'm doing s and b tomorrow. Marg had a cup of tea with me and we are undecided. My plan this week is....s and b? Over 60's, Wednesday I need groceries and if iris is still in hospital I'll call and see her. Thursday afternoon back up Stephens . THIS FRIDAY if everyone's ok we will be graduating. Saturday home....plans for the week.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Love you


This will be a busy week, try to use your cruise control. hugs xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> They will replace it. Seems a code of 6 means it does not pressure correctly and will not start. Need to send in a bunch of numbers and mess around and they will replace it. I was thinking I should have gotten the larger size so maybe it is a good thing it broke. Must look on the positive side of everything. :sm24:


If it says 666... run the other way, quick! No don't run, crawl quickly. :sm09: xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I just received an email from where I purchased it. They included a prepaid return label. Not sure if they are sending a new one or if they are going to issue a refund. Yes, I was having fun playing with it. Mr Wonderful commented a few times how flavorful everything was that came out the pot. The meal is for my honeydoer. He is baching it so anything I make will taste good to him. At least he is to polite to tell me if he does not like it. :sm02:


That is good customer service, if all were like that!


----------



## Islander

My temporary tank while the big one is cycling. The bottom picture is off the net and it's what I'm heading for, plants in back though as I will have a couple of big bruiser's swimming around. The little albino cat is cute and swims the whole tank. The 6 danio's, 5" clown loach and 2 more cats are hiding.... camera shy!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> They will replace it. Seems a code of 6 means it does not pressure correctly and will not start. Need to send in a bunch of numbers and mess around and they will replace it. I was thinking I should have gotten the larger size so maybe it is a good thing it broke. Must look on the positive side of everything. :sm24:


You are always positive and a great at boosting spirit. :sm24:


----------



## Islander

I have been doing constant water changes on 2 tanks up to twelve 5 gallon buckets a day until the water is right... it's a terrific upper body workout! Not doing much for my tush though!


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> My temporary tank while the big one is cycling. The bottom picture is off the net and it's what I'm heading for, plants in back though as I will have a couple of big bruiser's swimming around. The little albino cat is cute and swims the whole tank. The 6 danio's, 5" clown loach and 2 more cats are hiding.... camera shy!


You've brought back memories of hub's fish tank. He was very good with them. Yours looks great. I was sitting here feeling aweful and thought I'd drop in. You all make me feel better just knowing your events. Son and I went out for a late coffee and the car isn't working. When we took it to the second dealer he replaced the battery but the sounds that tell you a car or person is near were still tinny. I have to get it to the dealer in the morning. Probably be without the car for a couple of days. I'm hoping they find the problem but not confident. The first dealer couldn't find the problem but this said if I had left it for a couple of days they would look at it I had so much going on I didn't leave it and other than the tinny sound it seemed ok. Just to make life interesting the house door wouldn't unlock without fussing it. One problem at a time I guess. I hope all who celebrated Thanksgivimg had a great one. Son got his birthday and Christmas gifts on Black Friday which is best because I don't know techs things and he gets good deals.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> If it says 666... run the other way, quick! No don't run, crawl quickly. :sm09: xoxo


One 6 is enough. Thank you. At least it tells me the pressure build up is not working correctly and did not explode. 
I got up at 11 p.m. with a headache. My keurig coffee maker is on the fritz and also needs to be replaced. Headache comes from lack of caffeine. Luckily I had mountain dew in the fridge and that got rid of the headache. However, I now have palpitations from the caffeine. I am just sitting here laughing to myself. Sometimes it seems as if my life is a soap opera. Not complaining, just saying.


----------



## jinx

I love the peace, serenity, and beauty of your tanks. Sorry they are so much work.


Islander said:


> My temporary tank while the big one is cycling. The bottom picture is off the net and it's what I'm heading for, plants in back though as I will have a couple of big bruiser's swimming around. The little albino cat is cute and swims the whole tank. The 6 danio's, 5" clown loach and 2 more cats are hiding.... camera shy!


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> You've brought back memories of hub's fish tank. He was very good with them. Yours looks great. I was sitting here feeling aweful and thought I'd drop in. You all make me feel better just knowing your events. Son and I went out for a late coffee and the car isn't working. When we took it to the second dealer he replaced the battery but the sounds that tell you a car or person is near were still tinny. I have to get it to the dealer in the morning. Probably be without the car for a couple of days. I'm hoping they find the problem but not confident. The first dealer couldn't find the problem but this said if I had left it for a couple of days they would look at it I had so much going on I didn't leave it and other than the tinny sound it seemed ok. Just to make life interesting the house door wouldn't unlock without fussing it. One problem at a time I guess. I hope all who celebrated Thanksgivimg had a great one. Son got his birthday and Christmas gifts on Black Friday which is best because I don't know techs things and he gets good deals.


Morning Polly. I was thinking of going out for a stiff drink to forget the frustrations of life. Would you like to join me? Hope they figure out your car for you. You have all the new bells and whistles and the mechanics do not even know how to fix them yet.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I love the peace, serenity, and beauty of your tanks. Sorry they are so much work.


The work is the pleasure and I like learning new techniques. Everything is going well.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> One 6 is enough. Thank you. At least it tells me the pressure build up is not working correctly and did not explode.
> I got up at 11 p.m. with a headache. My keurig coffee maker is on the fritz and also needs to be replaced. Headache comes from lack of caffeine. Luckily I had mountain dew in the fridge and that got rid of the headache. However, I now have palpitations from the caffeine. I am just sitting here laughing to myself. Sometimes it seems as if my life is a soap opera. Not complaining, just saying.


DD2 was just here visiting, she seemed so anxious. I suspect she drinks too much coffee. I've heard of people getting headaches from caffeine withdrawal. Good when you can laugh at yourself, I do all the time.... sometimes I'm hilarious! xxx


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> You've brought back memories of hub's fish tank. He was very good with them. Yours looks great. I was sitting here feeling aweful and thought I'd drop in. You all make me feel better just knowing your events. Son and I went out for a late coffee and the car isn't working. When we took it to the second dealer he replaced the battery but the sounds that tell you a car or person is near were still tinny. I have to get it to the dealer in the morning. Probably be without the car for a couple of days. I'm hoping they find the problem but not confident. The first dealer couldn't find the problem but this said if I had left it for a couple of days they would look at it I had so much going on I didn't leave it and other than the tinny sound it seemed ok. Just to make life interesting the house door wouldn't unlock without fussing it. One problem at a time I guess. I hope all who celebrated Thanksgivimg had a great one. Son got his birthday and Christmas gifts on Black Friday which is best because I don't know techs things and he gets good deals.


Hello Polly! I think cars were made just to make us wonder and teach us patience. DD had water in hers that I am care taking on the drivers floor. Searched all over, could it be sunroof, is the core heater gone caput? Nope, the rad still works. Then I spied a low crack in the windshield near the drivers post, after I tarped no more water. When it lived in the dessert I guess it wasn't a problem but here in the rainforest not so good. Don't envy them having to get a new one.

In an old house doors are always problems... ask me about it!

Happy Birthday to your son. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy but calm Wales. The lull before the storm, literally as we are forecast some really wild and windy weather from Wednesday. Went shopping yesterday so will batten down the hatches and sit it out in front of the fire. Nothing much happening, stew is in the oven minus kidneys at the moment, no-one had any yesterday, DH has gone to try and find some and will stick them in when he gets back. Rubbish men have been so that's our excitement for the day, see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a mild and bright Surrey, but as Jacky says the lull before the storm. Shopping tomorrow (sorry Jinx) and hatches being battened down on Wednesday.

Started making a few Christmas cards yesterday. I do not buy Christmas cards, but these were card blanks I already have and some bits and pieces to stick on them.

Chaos here this morning and them this afternoon Mr P and I are going to see the Queen film, as we are fans and Freddie loved cats!

Happy Monday everyone. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and bright Surrey, but as Jacky says the lull before the storm. Shopping tomorrow (sorry Jinx) and hatches being battened down on Wednesday.
> 
> Started making a few Christmas cards yesterday. I do not buy Christmas cards, but these were card blanks I already have and some bits and pieces to stick on them.
> 
> Chaos here this morning and them this afternoon Mr P and I are going to see the Queen film, as we are fans and Freddie loved cats!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Catch you later. xxx


Is it a sing-along film? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I got out the scarf I started for my friend & knitted loads so that's one present nearly done.


Yay! You're back on a roll.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> DD2 was just here visiting, she seemed so anxious. I suspect she drinks too much coffee. I've heard of people getting headaches from caffeine withdrawal. Good when you can laugh at yourself, I do all the time.... sometimes I'm hilarious! xxx


I gave up caffeine once and got terrible headaches to start with. When I went back to caffeinated coffee I had the same headaches for a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's windy and raining and supposed to stay that way all day.
I've been fighting a bug all weekend. I still have a headache, but nothing more than sniffles. 
Didn't get much knitting done. The kitties wouldn't leave my knitting alone.
I watched a little of the Grey Cup game.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Can we have a progress photo please? xxxx


Certainly but please don't snigger at my blunder at the end of the first repeat!! I will hace to do a bit of Swiss darning on that!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I got out the scarf I started for my friend & knitted loads so that's one present nearly done.


Well done and I bet you feel better for doing that!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Certainly but please don't snigger at my blunder at the end of the first repeat!! I will hace to do a bit of Swiss darning on that!!!xxxx


I wouldn't dare. Will you be able to cover it up? Looking good anyway. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> You've brought back memories of hub's fish tank. He was very good with them. Yours looks great. I was sitting here feeling aweful and thought I'd drop in. You all make me feel better just knowing your events. Son and I went out for a late coffee and the car isn't working. When we took it to the second dealer he replaced the battery but the sounds that tell you a car or person is near were still tinny. I have to get it to the dealer in the morning. Probably be without the car for a couple of days. I'm hoping they find the problem but not confident. The first dealer couldn't find the problem but this said if I had left it for a couple of days they would look at it I had so much going on I didn't leave it and other than the tinny sound it seemed ok. Just to make life interesting the house door wouldn't unlock without fussing it. One problem at a time I guess. I hope all who celebrated Thanksgivimg had a great one. Son got his birthday and Christmas gifts on Black Friday which is best because I don't know techs things and he gets good deals.


Hi love, glad you dropped in!! Sorry your car is giving you grief, hope it can be swiftly sorted!! Take care and keep that chin up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> One 6 is enough. Thank you. At least it tells me the pressure build up is not working correctly and did not explode.
> I got up at 11 p.m. with a headache. My keurig coffee maker is on the fritz and also needs to be replaced. Headache comes from lack of caffeine. Luckily I had mountain dew in the fridge and that got rid of the headache. However, I now have palpitations from the caffeine. I am just sitting here laughing to myself. Sometimes it seems as if my life is a soap opera. Not complaining, just saying.


At least you have us to let off steam to, always here to listen and sympathise, even if we cannot actually help!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and bright Surrey, but as Jacky says the lull before the storm. Shopping tomorrow (sorry Jinx) and hatches being battened down on Wednesday.
> 
> Started making a few Christmas cards yesterday. I do not buy Christmas cards, but these were card blanks I already have and some bits and pieces to stick on them.
> 
> Chaos here this morning and them this afternoon Mr P and I are going to see the Queen film, as we are fans and Freddie loved cats!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Catch you later. xxx


Enjoy the film. I heard the lead actor took all kinds of lessons to look and sound more like Freddie Mercury.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but calm Wales. The lull before the storm, literally as we are forecast some really wild and windy weather from Wednesday. Went shopping yesterday so will batten down the hatches and sit it out in front of the fire. Nothing much happening, stew is in the oven minus kidneys at the moment, no-one had any yesterday, DH has gone to try and find some and will stick them in when he gets back. Rubbish men have been so that's our excitement for the day, see you later. xx


The kidneys were all over here. There were 2 whole rows at our local grocery. If I knew how to cook them properly, I would have purchased some. They also had beef hearts but had cut them into quarters??? Must have been some large beefs that were slaughtered.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and bright Surrey, but as Jacky says the lull before the storm. Shopping tomorrow (sorry Jinx) and hatches being battened down on Wednesday.
> 
> Started making a few Christmas cards yesterday. I do not buy Christmas cards, but these were card blanks I already have and some bits and pieces to stick on them.
> 
> Chaos here this morning and them this afternoon Mr P and I are going to see the Queen film, as we are fans and Freddie loved cats!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Catch you later. xxx


You may appreciate this then!!! Good morning dear! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's windy and raining and supposed to stay that way all day.
> I've been fighting a bug all weekend. I still have a headache, but nothing more than sniffles.
> Didn't get much knitting done. The kitties wouldn't leave my knitting alone.
> I watched a little of the Grey Cup game.


Sorry you are under the weather love, have a big healing hug from me!! *(((((0)))))* xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:



> I wouldn't dare. Will you be able to cover it up? Looking good anyway. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


I think so, I should have taken the yarn to the back to slip those stitches but obviously forgot and had got too far before I spotted it!! I did contemplate ripping it but then I thought, nah!!!! Thanks, I do like the look of it, I must say! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The kidneys were all over here. There were 2 whole rows at our local grocery. If I knew how to cook them properly, I would have purchased some. They also had beef hearts but had cut them into quarters??? Must have been some large beefs that were slaughtered.


No wonder we haven't got any, tried 2 supermarkets and the local butcher but none to be had. I put mine in with braising steak when I make a stew or they can or they can be served for breakfast - devilled kidneys. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Hello Polly! I think cars were made just to make us wonder and teach us patience. DD had water in hers that I am care taking on the drivers floor. Searched all over, could it be sunroof, is the core heater gone caput? Nope, the rad still works. Then I spied a low crack in the windshield near the drivers post, after I tarped no more water. When it lived in the dessert I guess it wasn't a problem but here in the rainforest not so good. Don't envy them having to get a new one.
> 
> In an old house doors are always problems... ask me about it!
> 
> Happy Birthday to your son. xxx


Cars aren't simple anymore. If the crack is that low, it may not be worthwhile to have the windshield replaced. Try putting clear nail polish or watered down water soluble varathane on the crack. That should keep the water out. Also check with your local Canadian Tire. We have Crackmasters in the Canadian Tire parking lots. They will fix cracks so long as they aren't in the driver's vision area.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The kidneys were all over here. There were 2 whole rows at our local grocery. If I knew how to cook them properly, I would have purchased some. They also had beef hearts but had cut them into quarters??? Must have been some large beefs that were slaughtered.


Try this Mav.I used to cook it years ago when DH would still eat offal but not worth cooking for one, although having looked out this recipe again, I'm tempted to make it, if I can find the kidneys!! As you say, they were some big critters with big hearts!!

Ragout of Kidneys
Soak lambs' kidneys one hour in lukewarm water. Drain, clean, cut in slices, season with salt and pepper, dredge with flour, and sauté in butter. Fry one sliced onion and one-half shallot, finely chopped, in three tablespoons butter until yellow; add three tablespoons flour and one and one-fourth cups Brown Stock. Cook five minutes, strain, and add one-half cup mushroom caps peeled and cut in quarters; season with salt and pepper, add kidneys, and serve as soon as heated. White wine may be added if desired.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> DD2 was just here visiting, she seemed so anxious. I suspect she drinks too much coffee. I've heard of people getting headaches from caffeine withdrawal. Good when you can laugh at yourself, I do all the time.... sometimes I'm hilarious! xxx


Mum drinks so much coffee that she vibrates, even when she is sitting still. She usually has half a dozen coffees before lunch.
We can laugh together, (and make everyone else wonder what's the joke) :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> One 6 is enough. Thank you. At least it tells me the pressure build up is not working correctly and did not explode.
> I got up at 11 p.m. with a headache. My keurig coffee maker is on the fritz and also needs to be replaced. Headache comes from lack of caffeine. Luckily I had mountain dew in the fridge and that got rid of the headache. However, I now have palpitations from the caffeine. I am just sitting here laughing to myself. Sometimes it seems as if my life is a soap opera. Not complaining, just saying.


My keurig is giving me small sizes for all the sizes. It also came up with the descaler light, so hopefully once I've descaled it, it will be back to itself.
Mountain dew has MORE caffeine than a cup of coffee. You probably only needed to drink half the Mountain dew to get the same amount of caffeine.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> You've brought back memories of hub's fish tank. He was very good with them. Yours looks great. I was sitting here feeling aweful and thought I'd drop in. You all make me feel better just knowing your events. Son and I went out for a late coffee and the car isn't working. When we took it to the second dealer he replaced the battery but the sounds that tell you a car or person is near were still tinny. I have to get it to the dealer in the morning. Probably be without the car for a couple of days. I'm hoping they find the problem but not confident. The first dealer couldn't find the problem but this said if I had left it for a couple of days they would look at it I had so much going on I didn't leave it and other than the tinny sound it seemed ok. Just to make life interesting the house door wouldn't unlock without fussing it. One problem at a time I guess. I hope all who celebrated Thanksgivimg had a great one. Son got his birthday and Christmas gifts on Black Friday which is best because I don't know techs things and he gets good deals.


I hope your car gets all sorted out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have been doing constant water changes on 2 tanks up to twelve 5 gallon buckets a day until the water is right... it's a terrific upper body workout! Not doing much for my tush though!


Just clench while you're carrying the buckets :sm16: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Just clench while you're carrying the buckets :sm16: :sm01: :sm01:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> My temporary tank while the big one is cycling. The bottom picture is off the net and it's what I'm heading for, plants in back though as I will have a couple of big bruiser's swimming around. The little albino cat is cute and swims the whole tank. The 6 danio's, 5" clown loach and 2 more cats are hiding.... camera shy!


Looking good. 
Be careful with your little rams. I had 2 that turned out to be male and female. They started body slamming all the other fish in the tank, until I removed the other fish. Then they deposited eggs under one of the little pots. Unfortunately I wasn't able to catch one of the catfish and the catfish ended up sucking up almost all the eggs. They did end up with 6 little babies that they herded from pot to pot.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't care what time of year it is. xx


I think you'd move in the middle of a snowstorm, if you were given the opportunity.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I got out the scarf I started for my friend & knitted loads so that's one present nearly done.


Great to see you back, and knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off and run.
Everyone have a great Monday. :sm01:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but calm Wales. The lull before the storm, literally as we are forecast some really wild and windy weather from Wednesday. Went shopping yesterday so will batten down the hatches and sit it out in front of the fire. Nothing much happening, stew is in the oven minus kidneys at the moment, no-one had any yesterday, DH has gone to try and find some and will stick them in when he gets back. Rubbish men have been so that's our excitement for the day, see you later. xx


Morning. Our weather must be moving across the pond. Twenty miles South of us they are having a blizzard. Several inches of snow with terrific winds. So far we are okay. Hoping we do not get measurable snow as my honeydoer is coming to put the snow blower on the tractor this afternoon. He will be surprised when he gets here as I have quite a long list of things for him to do.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and bright Surrey, but as Jacky says the lull before the storm. Shopping tomorrow (sorry Jinx) and hatches being battened down on Wednesday.
> 
> Started making a few Christmas cards yesterday. I do not buy Christmas cards, but these were card blanks I already have and some bits and pieces to stick on them.
> 
> Chaos here this morning and them this afternoon Mr P and I are going to see the Queen film, as we are fans and Freddie loved cats!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Catch you later. xxx


Enjoy your Monday. I think it will be a very non productive day for me. I cannot even knit this a.m. I have to think how to do every stitch just like a beginner. Think I need some rest.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I think you'd move in the middle of a snowstorm, if you were given the opportunity.


Our last move we had to chip all the ice of the drive so the removal men could walk up and down it safely. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Our weather must be moving across the pond. Twenty miles South of us they are having a blizzard. Several inches of snow with terrific winds. So far we are okay. Hoping we do not measurable snow as my honeydoer is coming to put the snow blower in the tractor this afternoon. He will be surprised when he gets here as I have quite a long list of things for him to do.


Yes this storm does seem to be coming from your direction. Thanks. xx


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I gave up caffeine once and got terrible headaches to start with. When I went back to caffeinated coffee I had the same headaches for a while.


I only have one cup a day to prevent a headache. I use to have several cups a day, but tapered down to the one cup. Just cannot seem to get rid of that one cuppa a day. I have been drinking one cup of instant coffee since the keurig went kaput. Apparently the instant does not have enough caffeine in it. I will have to have two cups until my new keurig is delivered.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I searched Mr. Google to see what was played for the Grey Cup games. Canadian football?
Hope you squash that bug completely. Headache and sniffles are no fun at all.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's windy and raining and supposed to stay that way all day.
> I've been fighting a bug all weekend. I still have a headache, but nothing more than sniffles.
> Didn't get much knitting done. The kitties wouldn't leave my knitting alone.
> I watched a little of the Grey Cup game.


----------



## jinx

Swiss darning or do the same thing the same distance from the other end and make it a design element.


London Girl said:


> Certainly but please don't snigger at my blunder at the end of the first repeat!! I will hace to do a bit of Swiss darning on that!!!xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning. Our weather must be moving across the pond. Twenty miles South of us they are having a blizzard. Several inches of snow with terrific winds. So far we are okay. Hoping we do not measurable snow as my honeydoer is coming to put the snow blower in the tractor this afternoon. He will be surprised when he gets here as I have quite a long list of things for him to do.


Very snowy here. The schools have been closed. I'm so glad that everyone drove home on Saturday before the storm. Thanksgiving was wonderful. Now, to decide whether to put up Christmas decorations.

The last few days have been nerve wracking about the sale of our house. We had a neighbor who is one of the premier roofers in our area come out to inspect the roof. The buyer's lawyer also happens to be a neighbor so he knows of this man's reputation. The neighbor said there was no damage that he could see and that the roof had maybe another ten year's of life. This is now the third "major" thing that the inspector wrote that has proven to be incorrect. The buyers have withdrawn all their demands except what we agreed to fix except for insisting on a new roof. They agreed to take the roofer's recommendation, but we haven't heard back yet. Maybe today? We're back at the original offer (there have been four counter offers that would have been better for them) but they kept insisting on the roof and that gamble didn't go their way. We've lost time...but I'm okay with that.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> No wonder we haven't got any, tried 2 supermarkets and the local butcher but none to be had. I put mine in with braising steak when I make a stew or they can or they can be served for breakfast - devilled kidneys. xx


Oh stop please. The thought of eating internal organs is hard on my delicate constitution.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum drinks so much coffee that she vibrates, even when she is sitting still. She usually has half a dozen coffees before lunch.
> We can laugh together, (and make everyone else wonder what's the joke) :sm01:


Thay made me laugh out loud, thanks for that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off and run.
> Everyone have a great Monday. :sm01:


You too love, take care out there!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Our weather must be moving across the pond. Twenty miles South of us they are having a blizzard. Several inches of snow with terrific winds. So far we are okay. Hoping we do not measurable snow as my honeydoer is coming to put the snow blower in the tractor this afternoon. He will be surprised when he gets here as I have quite a long list of things for him to do.


Oh, I want him!!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> My keurig is giving me small sizes for all the sizes. It also came up with the descaler light, so hopefully once I've descaled it, it will be back to itself.
> Mountain dew has MORE caffeine than a cup of coffee. You probably only needed to drink half the Mountain dew to get the same amount of caffeine.


I ask Mr. Google about the Keurig after I descaled it. The piece where the water runs out is removable and breaks into two pieces. I cleaned those and put them back in. No help. Then I read to turn the maker upside down and there will be 3 small openings in the top that moves where the water comes out of there. Used a tiny crochet hook to clean them. That helped a tiny bit. Remember to unplug it first. 
Yes, indeed Dew has more caffeine. It is a balancing act for me to have enough caffeine to prevent headaches and not start palpitations.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I only have one cup a day to prevent a headache. I use to have several cups a day, but tapered down to the one cup. Just cannot seem to get rid of that one cuppa a day. I have been drinking one cup of instant coffee since the keurig went kaput. Apparently the instant does not have enough caffeine in it. I will have to have two cups until my new keurig is delivered.


I won't sleep tonight just reading the word 'caffeine' so many times!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Swiss darning or do the same thing the same distance from the other end and make it a design element.


Oh I like that idea, I was very tempted to do it in the same place on each pattern repeat but knew I would probably forget!!! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Very snowy here. The schools have been closed. I'm so glad that everyone drove home on Saturday before the storm. Thanksgiving was wonderful. Now, to decide whether to put up Christmas decorations.
> 
> The last few days have been nerve wracking about the sale of our house. We had a neighbor who is one of the premier roofers in our area come out to inspect the roof. The buyer's lawyer also happens to be a neighbor so he knows of this man's reputation. The neighbor said there was no damage that he could see and that the roof had maybe another ten year's of life. This is now the third "major" thing that the inspector wrote that has proven to be incorrect. The buyers have withdrawn all their demands except what we agreed to fix except for insisting on a new roof. They agreed to take the roofer's recommendation, but we haven't heard back yet. Maybe today? We're back at the original offer (there have been four counter offers that would have been better for them) but they kept insisting on the roof and that gamble didn't go their way. We've lost time...but I'm okay with that.


You've done so very well to stand your ground, even though frustration would maybe have driven others to give in! I hope this is soon over for you and you can pack up those last few bits and be on your way to a lovely new life in Tennessee!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Very snowy here. The schools have been closed. I'm so glad that everyone drove home on Saturday before the storm. Thanksgiving was wonderful. Now, to decide whether to put up Christmas decorations.
> 
> The last few days have been nerve wracking about the sale of our house. We had a neighbor who is one of the premier roofers in our area come out to inspect the roof. The buyer's lawyer also happens to be a neighbor so he knows of this man's reputation. The neighbor said there was no damage that he could see and that the roof had maybe another ten year's of life. This is now the third "major" thing that the inspector wrote that has proven to be incorrect. The buyers have withdrawn all their demands except what we agreed to fix except for insisting on a new roof. They agreed to take the roofer's recommendation, but we haven't heard back yet. Maybe today? We're back at the original offer (there have been four counter offers that would have been better for them) but they kept insisting on the roof and that gamble didn't go their way. We've lost time...but I'm okay with that.


Fingers still crossed, hopefully they'll give up on the roof as well, just stick to your guns. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh, I want him!!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Join the queue. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Is it a sing-along film? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Don'y thing so, but I WILL be singing xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Just clench while you're carrying the buckets :sm16: :sm01: :sm01:


Ya, you just try that and walk at the same time...slosh! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Looking good.
> Be careful with your little rams. I had 2 that turned out to be male and female. They started body slamming all the other fish in the tank, until I removed the other fish. Then they deposited eggs under one of the little pots. Unfortunately I wasn't able to catch one of the catfish and the catfish ended up sucking up almost all the eggs. They did end up with 6 little babies that they herded from pot to pot.


Don't you remember how territorial you were when you were breeding.... :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I won't sleep tonight just reading the word 'caffeine' so many times!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Makes me want some right now... 5:30 a.m! Top of the morning to you June. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. Our weather must be moving across the pond. Twenty miles South of us they are having a blizzard. Several inches of snow with terrific winds. So far we are okay. Hoping we do not get measurable snow as my honeydoer is coming to put the snow blower on the tractor this afternoon. He will be surprised when he gets here as I have quite a long list of things for him to do.


We have a storm front coming as well, all on the coast are to batten their hatches.


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Very snowy here. The schools have been closed. I'm so glad that everyone drove home on Saturday before the storm. Thanksgiving was wonderful. Now, to decide whether to put up Christmas decorations.
> 
> The last few days have been nerve wracking about the sale of our house. We had a neighbor who is one of the premier roofers in our area come out to inspect the roof. The buyer's lawyer also happens to be a neighbor so he knows of this man's reputation. The neighbor said there was no damage that he could see and that the roof had maybe another ten year's of life. This is now the third "major" thing that the inspector wrote that has proven to be incorrect. The buyers have withdrawn all their demands except what we agreed to fix except for insisting on a new roof. They agreed to take the roofer's recommendation, but we haven't heard back yet. Maybe today? We're back at the original offer (there have been four counter offers that would have been better for them) but they kept insisting on the roof and that gamble didn't go their way. We've lost time...but I'm okay with that.


Hope it works out and you're on your way soon. xox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy the film. I heard the lead actor took all kinds of lessons to look and sound more like Freddie Mercury.


My favourite youtube of Freddie, I've put it on many times while I'm cooking.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Certainly but please don't snigger at my blunder at the end of the first repeat!! I will hace to do a bit of Swiss darning on that!!!xxxx


It looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off and run.
> Everyone have a great Monday. :sm01:


Be safe and I hope you're feeling 100% soon. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Ya, you just try that and walk at the same time...slosh! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Be still my imagination. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Very snowy here. The schools have been closed. I'm so glad that everyone drove home on Saturday before the storm. Thanksgiving was wonderful. Now, to decide whether to put up Christmas decorations.
> 
> The last few days have been nerve wracking about the sale of our house. We had a neighbor who is one of the premier roofers in our area come out to inspect the roof. The buyer's lawyer also happens to be a neighbor so he knows of this man's reputation. The neighbor said there was no damage that he could see and that the roof had maybe another ten year's of life. This is now the third "major" thing that the inspector wrote that has proven to be incorrect. The buyers have withdrawn all their demands except what we agreed to fix except for insisting on a new roof. They agreed to take the roofer's recommendation, but we haven't heard back yet. Maybe today? We're back at the original offer (there have been four counter offers that would have been better for them) but they kept insisting on the roof and that gamble didn't go their way. We've lost time...but I'm okay with that.


Sorry you're having to go through all that, Jeanette! I hope it gets sorted and finalized soon! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> My temporary tank while the big one is cycling. The bottom picture is off the net and it's what I'm heading for, plants in back though as I will have a couple of big bruiser's swimming around. The little albino cat is cute and swims the whole tank. The 6 danio's, 5" clown loach and 2 more cats are hiding.... camera shy!


A sweet trick my dad use to do.. Get you some Reynolds wrap, they use to make it in colors idk if they do anymore, but silver is just as pretty. Tear off an extra long sheet, enough to reach end to end and then some. Crumple it up and then stretch it back out.. Tape to the back of the tank and it hides wires and filters and all the ugly stuff and it looks really cool with the light on.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you're having to go through all that, Jeanette! I hope it gets sorted and finalized soon! xxxooo


Me, too! Meanwhile we had to borrow our neighbor's snow blower since we already have given ours to DD. No need for them in TN.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Certainly but please don't snigger at my blunder at the end of the first repeat!! I will hace to do a bit of Swiss darning on that!!!xxxx


That is beautiful ! I'd love to have that pattern , where did you get it?


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Oh stop please. The thought of eating internal organs is hard on my delicate constitution.


Blecht! Mine too lol.????


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too! Meanwhile we had to borrow our neighbor's snow blower since we already have given ours to DD. No need for them in TN.


That's some snow! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My favourite youtube of Freddie, I've put it on many times while I'm cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=video+of+animal+miming+to+freddy+mercury&view=detail&mid=911CC3CFEF6F19836B6B911CC3CFEF6F19836B6B&FORM=VIRE
> 
> What a showman, he just loved it!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too! Meanwhile we had to borrow our neighbor's snow blower since we already have given ours to DD. No need for them in TN.


Hmm, you won't miss _that_!!! And if you do, it'll still be there for you to go back and visit!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> That is beautiful ! I'd love to have that pattern , where did you get it?


Here you go girl! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-scarf


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hmm, you won't miss _that_!!! And if you do, it'll still be there for you to go back and visit!!


I won't miss it much.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening all. I went to s and b but came home earlier. There was a little bit too much name calling for me. We've always been a bit that way but never used to be nasty, now it seems there's someone who is a bit that way, and I haven't got the time of day for her. I hate people being malicious, so I just said I'm spitting feathers here so I'm going see you al, next week. And as for that bloody waistcoat I'm knitting I'm pig sick of it, so there, rant over.

I hope you've all had a good day. I phoned Kathleen today and she is still so poorly the doctor is going out to see her again on Thursday. I think she's going to end up in hospital, her breathing is terrible. She's not even knitting now. Things are bad. And as for iris (90) then she's back in hospital, I aim to go and see her on Wednesday.

Going to catch up now. Don't know how the ds and dil are today I darent ask, love yawl.....


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Her ds is home now and safe. His dad and uncle drove across the country and got him. Wouldn't have wanted to be in that car on the way home.


I did something similar to that, when my second edition was 12, she ran away from us, but we were fortunate enough, that she only ran to the East side of the town. She was in a house, with 3, or 4, 18 to 19 yo lads. Fortunately these boys had no desire to harm her, and were actually keeping her safe; BUT it wasn't a safe enough situation for a young girl who had already suffered abuse, and was really suffering Psychologically! The boys parents were at the house, and were apparently telling them off, about having a young girl living with them; the boys thought that was bad .... until I showed up, 8 months pregnant, and full of fury with the boys, for allowing dd to stay with them. I frog-marched her out of the house, and put her in my car and brought her back home, terrified for the entire trip, that she was going to jump out of the car! That was my most frightening day, compared to all the other things that have happened along the way!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening all. I went to s and b but came home earlier. There was a little bit too much name calling for me. We've always been a bit that way but never used to be nasty, now it seems there's someone who is a bit that way, and I haven't got the time of day for her. I hate people being malicious, so I just said I'm spitting feathers here so I'm going see you al, next week. And as for that bloody waistcoat I'm knitting I'm pig sick of it, so there, rant over.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day. I phoned Kathleen today and she is still so poorly the doctor is going out to see her again on Thursday. I think she's going to end up in hospital, her breathing is terrible. She's not even knitting now. Things are bad. And as for iris (90) then she's back in hospital, I aim to go and see her on Wednesday.
> 
> Going to catch up now. Don't know how the ds and dil are today I darent ask, love yawl.....


So sorry thinks turned a bit nasty at S & B, why do people have to go and spoil a good thing?! Sending cyber hugs for you, Kathleen and Iris xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I did something similar to that, when my second edition was 12, she ran away from us, but we were fortunate enough, that she only ran to the East side of the town. She was in a house, with 3, or 4, 18 to 19 yo lads. Fortunately these boys had no desire to harm her, and were actually keeping her safe; BUT it wasn't a safe enough situation for a young girl who had already suffered abuse, and was really suffering Psychologically! The boys parents were at the house, and were apparently telling them off, about having a young girl living with them; the boys thought that was bad .... until I showed up, 8 months pregnant, and full of fury with the boys, for allowing dd to stay with them. I frog-marched her out of the house, and put her in my car and brought her back home, terrified for the entire trip, that she was going to jump out of the car! That was my most frightening day, compared to all the other things that have happened along the way!


If it's not 'Men!' then it's 'Kids!!' I sometimes think it's only middle aged ladies that behave well, glad I don't fit into that category!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Well that stinks. I have not been in a situation where there was name calling since I was in high school. I think you took the right action.
Wishing the best for your friends.


grandma susan said:


> Evening all. I went to s and b but came home earlier. There was a little bit too much name calling for me. We've always been a bit that way but never used to be nasty, now it seems there's someone who is a bit that way, and I haven't got the time of day for her. I hate people being malicious, so I just said I'm spitting feathers here so I'm going see you al, next week. And as for that bloody waistcoat I'm knitting I'm pig sick of it, so there, rant over.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day. I phoned Kathleen today and she is still so poorly the doctor is going out to see her again on Thursday. I think she's going to end up in hospital, her breathing is terrible. She's not even knitting now. Things are bad. And as for iris (90) then she's back in hospital, I aim to go and see her on Wednesday.
> 
> Going to catch up now. Don't know how the ds and dil are today I darent ask, love yawl.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> My favourite youtube of Freddie, I've put it on many times while I'm cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a brilliant film. Sang every song. Fantastic x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It was a brilliant film. Sang every song. Fantastic x


So glad you enjoyed it!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> If it's not 'Men!' then it's 'Kids!!' I sometimes think it's only middle aged ladies that behave well, glad I don't fit into that category!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Are we passed middle age then? xxxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too! Meanwhile we had to borrow our neighbor's snow blower since we already have given ours to DD. No need for them in TN.


What a beautiful view!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=video+of+animal+miming+to+freddy+mercury&view=detail&mid=911CC3CFEF6F19836B6B911CC3CFEF6F19836B6B&FORM=VIRE
> 
> What a showman, he just loved it!!


Freddie was so talented, a real artist. Who ever put that video together is skilled as well! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Freddie was so talented, a real artist. Who ever put that video together is skilled as well! xxx


Morning Trish and how are we today? xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening all. I went to s and b but came home earlier. There was a little bit too much name calling for me. We've always been a bit that way but never used to be nasty, now it seems there's someone who is a bit that way, and I haven't got the time of day for her. I hate people being malicious, so I just said I'm spitting feathers here so I'm going see you al, next week. And as for that bloody waistcoat I'm knitting I'm pig sick of it, so there, rant over.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day. I phoned Kathleen today and she is still so poorly the doctor is going out to see her again on Thursday. I think she's going to end up in hospital, her breathing is terrible. She's not even knitting now. Things are bad. And as for iris (90) then she's back in hospital, I aim to go and see her on Wednesday.
> 
> Going to catch up now. Don't know how the ds and dil are today I darent ask, love yawl.....


Healing wishes for Kathleen and Iris. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Trish and how are we today? xx


Hi Jacky, haven't done a thing today... watching snooker championships and might consider getting up and making lunch. :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hi Jacky, haven't done a thing today... watching snooker championships and might consider getting up and making lunch. :sm17: xoxo


Good for you. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good for you. xx


Did you have a good day, has the storm blown over yet? Pouring buckets here, even the dog doesn't want to go out. xxx


----------



## Islander

I checked out a few devilled kidney recipes... The Hairy Bikers has a nice one. Might try it, are lamb kidneys milder than beef? Do you ever eat chicken livers? xxx

http://www.bbc.com/food/recipes/devilled_kidneys_58867

I saved this one too as I like sweet sauces although maybe this one is untraditional?
http://www.rivercottage.net/recipes/devilled-kidneys


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Did you have a good day, has the storm blown over yet? Pouring buckets here, even the dog doesn't want to go out. xxx


It's not got here yet, due on Wednesday. At the moment it's a beautiful starlit night and an almost full moon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I checked out a few devilled kidney recipes... The Hairy Bikers has a nice one. Might try it, are lamb kidneys milder than beef? Do you ever eat chicken livers? xxx
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/food/recipes/devilled_kidneys_58867


Never had chicken livers but have had sheep and beef, much the same. xx


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning Polly. I was thinking of going out for a stiff drink to forget the frustrations of life. Would you like to join me? Hope they figure out your car for you. You have all the new bells and whistles and the mechanics do not even know how to fix them yet.


Problem with getting old is they give you medicine you can't drink with and these are the years when you need a drink ????I appreciate the invite to accompany you. I'd have to have a Shirley temple. I'm holding together by realizing it was better it happened in my driveway than in a cold parking lot and son got his birthday and Christmas gifts which wouldn't have happened if the car had died sooner. The dealer says the battery had a bad cell which is what he said a week ago when he replaced it. I'm not believing him I'm going to my local honest mechanic but he may not be able to work on these new techs cars my house door wouldn't unlock without much push pull turn swear. I called a locksmith who fixed it to the tune of $118. I had a new door lock and handle or it would have cost more. Glad if it's fixed. I'm pleased that I kitchner stitched the cuff and seams on the baby pants in garter stitch and stockinette and it looks good. I hope your problems ease and have a second drink for me


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> DD2 was just here visiting, she seemed so anxious. I suspect she drinks too much coffee. I've heard of people getting headaches from caffeine withdrawal. Good when you can laugh at yourself, I do all the time.... sometimes I'm hilarious! xxx


Can happen when you give up cola too.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Hello Polly! I think cars were made just to make us wonder and teach us patience. DD had water in hers that I am care taking on the drivers floor. Searched all over, could it be sunroof, is the core heater gone caput? Nope, the rad still works. Then I spied a low crack in the windshield near the drivers post, after I tarped no more water. When it lived in the dessert I guess it wasn't a problem but here in the rainforest not so good. Don't envy them having to get a new one.
> 
> In an old house doors are always problems... ask me about it!
> 
> Happy Birthday to your son. xxx


Thanks for the birthday wish. The door is a really nice one but I think I broke the handle using it to pull myself up to the narrow step. The locksmith showed me these tiny metal squares inside that were broken. My bad. Windshield is tender. I drove and a stone kicked up and shattered the windshield one time I was not going fast. Just the way it hit. Pricy to replace.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Certainly but please don't snigger at my blunder at the end of the first repeat!! I will hace to do a bit of Swiss darning on that!!!xxxx


Quite nicely done. What blunder??


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hi love, glad you dropped in!! Sorry your car is giving you grief, hope it can be swiftly sorted!! Take care and keep that chin up!! xxxx


Thanks. I think I'm so tired from the Black Friday shopping I took the car and door problems harder than necessary. I'm going to get it tomorrow and I just knowwwww the problem isn't fixed. Can't be 2 batteries with bad cells.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Try this Mav.I used to cook it years ago when DH would still eat offal but not worth cooking for one, although having looked out this recipe again, I'm tempted to make it, if I can find the kidneys!! As you say, they were some big critters with big hearts!!
> 
> Ragout of Kidneys
> Soak lambs' kidneys one hour in lukewarm water. Drain, clean, cut in slices, season with salt and pepper, dredge with flour, and sauté in butter. Fry one sliced onion and one-half shallot, finely chopped, in three tablespoons butter until yellow; add three tablespoons flour and one and one-fourth cups Brown Stock. Cook five minutes, strain, and add one-half cup mushroom caps peeled and cut in quarters; season with salt and pepper, add kidneys, and serve as soon as heated. White wine may be added if desired.


Mom always diced the things in the bag in the turkey neck, pan cook,the diced pieces and put them in the dressing yummmy


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your car gets all sorted out.


Thanks. I get it back tomorrow with another battery but I'm almost positive there is more wrong since the back light was off. I'm guessing it's a wiring problem and they are stalling til the warranty ends and I pay for the correction.


----------



## jollypolly

I have a fig tree I got when it was 8 inches and it's a yard high with Amy stem. I thought I'd killed part of it because I hadn't watered it for a few days and leaves fell,off one side I felt badly but today I see two little leaves on that part and one on the other . Yay. Now I'm trying not to overwater it.


----------



## jollypolly

I don't like cola much but tonight ordered sandwich and cola delivered. They sent vanilla cola. My stars must be in the wrong planet.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> A sweet trick my dad use to do.. Get you some Reynolds wrap, they use to make it in colors idk if they do anymore, but silver is just as pretty. Tear off an extra long sheet, enough to reach end to end and then some. Crumple it up and then stretch it back out.. Tape to the back of the tank and it hides wires and filters and all the ugly stuff and it looks really cool with the light on.


Neat trick.


----------



## jollypolly

Too many consecutive posts when I try to catch up. Sorry.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold, wet and windy Wales, definitely another stay indoors day in front of the fire. Never mind the stew is ready to warm up and although I think, no I know, I'm going to run out of yarn on my shawl and won't be able to get to to shop until next Tuesday, I've got more yarn to keep me amused. Keep warm and dry back later. xx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I think so, I should have taken the yarn to the back to slip those stitches but obviously forgot and had got too far before I spotted it!! I did contemplate ripping it but then I thought, nah!!!! Thanks, I do like the look of it, I must say! xxxx


That's very adventurous, what are you making


----------



## LondonChris

Sorry you had problems at your S&b, some people are only happy if they are moaning, our knitting group is not very good now. I didn’t go for ages, I’d give up but I would miss a few of them.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning, it’s cold & foggy but clearing fast. It’s like a hospital here today. I let my DH stay for a couple of nights as the boys were both really poorly. Then last night she was up most of the night with a bug, she’s not good when she’s sick. Whatever the bug is it’s going round the local schools. I’m going to my club this morning to have a bit of a chill & knit. DD is going to bed with the boys where they can watch cartoons if they want to. See you later.


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Problem with getting old is they give you medicine you can't drink with and these are the years when you need a drink ????I appreciate the invite to accompany you. I'd have to have a Shirley temple. I'm holding together by realizing it was better it happened in my driveway than in a cold parking lot and son got his birthday and Christmas gifts which wouldn't have happened if the car had died sooner. The dealer says the battery had a bad cell which is what he said a week ago when he replaced it. I'm not believing him I'm going to my local honest mechanic but he may not be able to work on these new techs cars my house door wouldn't unlock without much push pull turn swear. I called a locksmith who fixed it to the tune of $118. I had a new door lock and handle or it would have cost more. Glad if it's fixed. I'm pleased that I kitchner stitched the cuff and seams on the baby pants in garter stitch and stockinette and it looks good. I hope your problems ease and have a second drink for me


I try to look at irritating experiences the same way you do. I try to be thankful it wasn't worse. Like the car could have stopped working when you were on a deserted mountain road while you were out of state and it was getting dark. I was so thankfully for the young man that seemed to appear out of no where to get me to safety. 
My storm door latch broke early one morning. I had gotten up and decided to quickly go outdoors without a jacket and shovel the deck. Door would not open and I was very cold. I was thankful I had my phone in my pocket. After dialing hubby 18 times he finally heard the phone. Almost always an up side to a situation if we look for it. Of course, some times we have to look very hard for the upside. 
I will also have a Shirley Temple. I am not really fond of alcohol.


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Too many consecutive posts when I try to catch up. Sorry.


We love your post. Never feel their are too many of them.


----------



## jinx

Morning. It is cold and windy here also. Just think in less than a month Winter will be here. Nice you have going to the yarn store to look forward to.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet and windy Wales, definitely another stay indoors day in front of the fire. Never mind the stew is ready to warm up and although I think, no I know, I'm going to run out of yarn on my shawl and won't be able to get to to shop until next Tuesday, I've got more yarn to keep me amused. Keep warm and dry back later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping everyone feels better soon. Really hope they do not give you the germs. Good move going to knit and chill.


LondonChris said:


> Morning, it's cold & foggy but clearing fast. It's like a hospital here today. I let my DH stay for a couple of nights as the boys were both really poorly. Then last night she was up most of the night with a bug, she's not good when she's sick. Whatever the bug is it's going round the local schools. I'm going to my club this morning to have a bit of a chill & knit. DD is going to bed with the boys where they can watch cartoons if they want to. See you later.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Are we passed middle age then? xxxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23:


Nah, we haven't got there yet, still acting our shoe size as Mrs P would say!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. It is cold and windy here also. Just think in less than a month Winter will be here. Nice you have going to the yarn store to look forward to.


Yes but it's another week yet so much against my better judgement I will have to start something new before I've finished the current project. I feel as though Winter is here already. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Nah, we haven't got there yet, still acting our shoe size as Mrs P would say!! xxxx


Oh, that means I barely out of nappies. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Quite nicely done. What blunder??


A black line at the end of the first pattern, where I forgot to take the yarn to the back before slipping the stitches! Thank you for not being able to see it Polly!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> That's very adventurous, what are you making


Hi Chris! It's a scarf to go with my new (to me) camel coat, if I ever finish it. I can't do it while I watch TV, which is when I usually knit so it's going a bit slow! How are you today?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh, that means I barely out of nappies. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Oh ye of little feet!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but it's another week yet so much against my better judgement I will have to start something new before I've finished the current project. I feel as though Winter is here already. xx :sm16:


I feel the same way. When it is winter on the calendar I think winter is half over. The real bonus to the start of winter is the hours of sunlight gradually get longer.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my cold little corner of the world. Yesterday I spent a bit of money on the cyber Monday online sales. I was able to purchase a new instant pot for $50.00 less than the one I am sending back. I also bought a replacement for the broken Keurig coffee maker. This one is suppose to allow the use of regular ground coffee without pods. Not a good time of year to be spending money on myself, but I really really needed these things.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold little corner of the world. Yesterday I spent a bit of money on the cyber Monday online sales. I was able to purchase a new instant pot for $50.00 less than the one I am sending back. I also bought a replacement for the broken Keurig coffee maker. This one is suppose to allow the use of regular ground coffee without pods. Not a good time of year to be spending money on myself, but I really really needed these things.


I think it's a perfectly good time to spend money on yourself. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Nah, we haven't got there yet, still acting our shoe size as Mrs P would say!! xxxx


Quite right. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and 3'C (37'F). The rain currently falling will change over to snow this afternoon. Over the next 14 days, there is only one day without precipitation.
Work was all buzzing yesterday at the news of GM's closure in Oshawa and 4 plants in the US. They had operated in Oshawa for over 100 years. There was talk that Oshawa is going to become a ghost town but GM has been cutting back production for years, and they are only going to be permanently laying off a little over 2000 people. What I don't understand is GM built a new plant here that can be changed to assemble both trucks and cars, and is mostly automated. Their Canadian HQ and lab is here, in a newly built building and in October they were demolishing building on the East side of Toronto to build a new HQ for their Cadillac cars, (which they just cancelled) and a renovation centre for autonomous cars. The reasons that they gave in their press release also didn't agree with the plants that were closed. And the TV just said that GM is building a new assembly plant in China. (Well now it makes sense.)
I actually got to knit last night. Princess and Tazi curled up together beside me on the loveseat and kept each other amused so I could knit. I still have about 8" to go on the garter cardi. I may put this thing on some scrap yarn and try it on. It looks huge and squishy.
And my sniffles seem to be going away.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and drizzly Surrey. Did I say that the film yesterday was F A N T A S T I C! My voice is horse from singing and my legs are complaining for having sat in one position for too long. I made it home and then had cramp all up both legs. I ended up having to take a sleeping tablet as well as pain killers and consequently have only just got up. Boy did I sleep, but the legs are better today.

Nothing much planned but we are going to the supermarket today and then fish and chips and it is only TUESDAY, but heavy wind and rain are forecast for tomorrow and as there is no singing or WI then I can stay indoors all day.

Happy TUESDAY everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and 3'C (37'F). The rain currently falling will change over to snow this afternoon. Over the next 14 days, there is only one day without precipitation.
> Work was all buzzing yesterday at the news of GM's closure in Oshawa and 4 plants in the US. They had operated in Oshawa for over 100 years. There was talk that Oshawa is going to become a ghost town but GM has been cutting back production for years, and they are only going to be permanently laying off a little over 2000 people. What I don't understand is GM built a new plant here that can be changed to assemble both trucks and cars, and is mostly automated. Their Canadian HQ and lab is here, in a newly built building and in October they were demolishing building on the East side of Toronto to build a new HQ for their Cadillac cars, (which they just cancelled) and a renovation centre for autonomous cars. The reasons that they gave in their press release also didn't agree with the plants that were closed. And the TV just said that GM is building a new assembly plant in China. (Well now it makes sense.)
> I actually got to knit last night. Princess and Tazi curled up together beside me on the loveseat and kept each other amused so I could knit. I still have about 8" to go on the garter cardi. I may put this thing on some scrap yarn and try it on. It looks huge and squishy.
> And my sniffles seem to be going away.


Glad your sniffles are getting better. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold little corner of the world. Yesterday I spent a bit of money on the cyber Monday online sales. I was able to purchase a new instant pot for $50.00 less than the one I am sending back. I also bought a replacement for the broken Keurig coffee maker. This one is suppose to allow the use of regular ground coffee without pods. Not a good time of year to be spending money on myself, but I really really needed these things.


I need to look for a new Keurig too. My Keurig that was confused about what size it was giving me is now squirting hot water everywhere including back into the water container. And its making bubbles in the water container while it pumps.
What model did you get?


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and drizzly Surrey. Did I say that the film yesterday was F A N T A S T I C! My voice is horse from singing and my legs are complaining for having sat in one position for too long. I made it home and then had cramp all up both legs. I ended up having to take a sleeping tablet as well as pain killers and consequently have only just got up. Boy did I sleep, but the legs are better today.
> 
> Nothing much planned but we are going to the supermarket today and then fish and chips and it is only TUESDAY, but heavy wind and rain are forecast for tomorrow and as there is no singing or WI then I can stay indoors all day.
> 
> Happy TUESDAY everyone. xxx


Perhaps you should have got up and danced as well, :sm09: glad you've recovered this morning. Good idea to go shopping today and then lock the doors and keep your head down tomorrow, I think it has started here already. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but it's another week yet so much against my better judgement I will have to start something new before I've finished the current project. I feel as though Winter is here already. xx :sm16:


If I finish all my current projects, I'll have 5 cardis to wear this winter. But I want to make some socks. :sm17:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps you should have got up and danced as well, :sm09: glad you've recovered this morning. Good idea to go shopping today and then lock the doors and keep your head down tomorrow, I think it has started here already. xx


I wanted to get up and dance, but I don't think Mr P would have approved. People are now walking up the road with umbrellas up. I have Wednesday, Thursday and Friday for nuno felting. Hope I can achieve it. Goiing to try tumble dryer method so I don't have to spend too much time rolling the felt.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold little corner of the world. Yesterday I spent a bit of money on the cyber Monday online sales. I was able to purchase a new instant pot for $50.00 less than the one I am sending back. I also bought a replacement for the broken Keurig coffee maker. This one is suppose to allow the use of regular ground coffee without pods. Not a good time of year to be spending money on myself, but I really really needed these things.


Of course you did and if it boosts your mood into the bargain, it's a win/win situation! What is life without coffee, even if for me it's decaff!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and 3'C (37'F). The rain currently falling will change over to snow this afternoon. Over the next 14 days, there is only one day without precipitation.
> Work was all buzzing yesterday at the news of GM's closure in Oshawa and 4 plants in the US. They had operated in Oshawa for over 100 years. There was talk that Oshawa is going to become a ghost town but GM has been cutting back production for years, and they are only going to be permanently laying off a little over 2000 people. What I don't understand is GM built a new plant here that can be changed to assemble both trucks and cars, and is mostly automated. Their Canadian HQ and lab is here, in a newly built building and in October they were demolishing building on the East side of Toronto to build a new HQ for their Cadillac cars, (which they just cancelled) and a renovation centre for autonomous cars. The reasons that they gave in their press release also didn't agree with the plants that were closed. And the TV just said that GM is building a new assembly plant in China. (Well now it makes sense.)
> I actually got to knit last night. Princess and Tazi curled up together beside me on the loveseat and kept each other amused so I could knit. I still have about 8" to go on the garter cardi. I may put this thing on some scrap yarn and try it on. It looks huge and squishy.
> And my sniffles seem to be going away.


Hi dear, glad your sniffles are going but I think they've come over to see me, have been sneezing my head off this morning!! Good idea to try on your cardigan, I hope it fits, you've put such a lot of work into it. However, if it doesn't at, least you won't have wasted your time knitting that last 8"!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and drizzly Surrey. Did I say that the film yesterday was F A N T A S T I C! My voice is horse from singing and my legs are complaining for having sat in one position for too long. I made it home and then had cramp all up both legs. I ended up having to take a sleeping tablet as well as pain killers and consequently have only just got up. Boy did I sleep, but the legs are better today.
> 
> Nothing much planned but we are going to the supermarket today and then fish and chips and it is only TUESDAY, but heavy wind and rain are forecast for tomorrow and as there is no singing or WI then I can stay indoors all day.
> 
> Happy TUESDAY everyone. xxx


Good morning dear!! Glad your legs were ok this morning, FM did you in again, Freddy Mercury, that is!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I try to look at irritating experiences the same way you do. I try to be thankful it wasn't worse. Like the car could have stopped working when you were on a deserted mountain road while you were out of state and it was getting dark. I was so thankfully for the young man that seemed to appear out of no where to get me to safety.
> My storm door latch broke early one morning. I had gotten up and decided to quickly go outdoors without a jacket and shovel the deck. Door would not open and I was very cold. I was thankful I had my phone in my pocket. After dialing hubby 18 times he finally heard the phone. Almost always an up side to a situation if we look for it. Of course, some times we have to look very hard for the upside.
> I will also have a Shirley Temple. I am not really fond of alcohol.


Never go outside to shovel snow without coat and hat/mitts. You can always take extra layers off once you heat up outside, but you need the coat and hat/mitts when you stop shovelling. DD quite often ends up shovelling snow with a tee shirt, jeans and big snow boots, but her coat is on the top of the car waiting for her to finish. If our door locked, mum would never hear her either.
There is a stretch of the highway with temporary concrete barriers along the edge. There are no shoulders to pull over if my car decides to quit. That would be my nightmare, having the car broken down in live traffic lanes.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning, it's cold & foggy but clearing fast. It's like a hospital here today. I let my DH stay for a couple of nights as the boys were both really poorly. Then last night she was up most of the night with a bug, she's not good when she's sick. Whatever the bug is it's going round the local schools. I'm going to my club this morning to have a bit of a chill & knit. DD is going to bed with the boys where they can watch cartoons if they want to. See you later.


I hope they all heal quickly and don't pass their bug to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Sorry you had problems at your S&b, some people are only happy if they are moaning, our knitting group is not very good now. I didn't go for ages, I'd give up but I would miss a few of them.


Can the ones that you want to meet with, meet somewhere else. A few of us did that when the Peterborough Knit Night wasn't going so well, we met at the riverside cafe instead.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, cold and grey here this morning but I had some sunshine in the form of my friend Jayne. She is 50 today and such a lovely happy smiley girl! I drove down to where she works and dragged her (not literally) out of a meeting to give her her present. She was thrilled to bits with it, it was a pretty bracelet from Pandora. The lady with whom she was having the meeting said she would just sit and eat birthday cake until Jayne came back! She is a very popular girl!! 

We are off to the cinema a lot later today as the film doesn't start until 3.20, we are seeing the Girl in the Spider's Web, hope it isn't another one to snooze through!!!

Catch you later, have a good one and lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet and windy Wales, definitely another stay indoors day in front of the fire. Never mind the stew is ready to warm up and although I think, no I know, I'm going to run out of yarn on my shawl and won't be able to get to to shop until next Tuesday, I've got more yarn to keep me amused. Keep warm and dry back later. xx


Stew sounds lovely. I have a piece of steak and ale pie and tomato soup for my lunch.
You'll just have to work on something else until you get your new ball of yarn.
I need to get 2 matching balls for one of my projects but I can't figure out their website ordering process and I really don't want to drive 2 hours north in the snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Too many consecutive posts when I try to catch up. Sorry.


That's ok. I work backwards, just to confuse everyone. :sm01: 
I'm glad to "see" you.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Never go outside to shovel snow without coat and hat/mitts. You can always take extra layers off once you heat up outside, but you need the coat and hat/mitts when you stop shovelling. DD quite often ends up shovelling snow with a tee shirt, jeans and big snow boots, but her coat is on the top of the car waiting for her to finish. If our door locked, mum would never hear her either.
> There is a stretch of the highway with temporary concrete barriers along the edge. There are no shoulders to pull over if my car decides to quit. That would be my nightmare, having the car broken down in live traffic lanes.


Yes, that's one of my fears too. They have made the M25, which is a circular motorway going right round the outside of London and known locally as the biggest car park in the world, a 'Smart' motorway, which means they have take over an awful lot of the hard shoulder to fit in another lane and have only got lay-bys about every mile. So what happens when your car dies and you are between laybus? Scares the pants off of me!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I don't like cola much but tonight ordered sandwich and cola delivered. They sent vanilla cola. My stars must be in the wrong planet.


OOh send it to me. I like vanilla coke and cherry coke. I just don't like drinking too much of it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I have a fig tree I got when it was 8 inches and it's a yard high with Amy stem. I thought I'd killed part of it because I hadn't watered it for a few days and leaves fell,off one side I felt badly but today I see two little leaves on that part and one on the other . Yay. Now I'm trying not to overwater it.


DD has a fiddleleaf fig tree that she forgets to water all the time. It's a forgiving plant.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Thanks. I get it back tomorrow with another battery but I'm almost positive there is more wrong since the back light was off. I'm guessing it's a wiring problem and they are stalling til the warranty ends and I pay for the correction.


That sounds about right. Do you have an ombudsman or Better Business Bureau that can help you get the car fixed while it's still on warranty, or get the warranty extended.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and drizzly Surrey. Did I say that the film yesterday was F A N T A S T I C! My voice is horse from singing and my legs are complaining for having sat in one position for too long. I made it home and then had cramp all up both legs. I ended up having to take a sleeping tablet as well as pain killers and consequently have only just got up. Boy did I sleep, but the legs are better today.
> 
> Nothing much planned but we are going to the supermarket today and then fish and chips and it is only TUESDAY, but heavy wind and rain are forecast for tomorrow and as there is no singing or WI then I can stay indoors all day.
> 
> Happy TUESDAY everyone. xxx


I'm glad your legs are better.
Also that you enjoyed the film.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run away now. The construction in the parking garage has now reached the level where I park. I'll probably end up on the roof today. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's one of my fears too. They have made the M25, which is a circular motorway going right round the outside of London and known locally as the biggest car park in the world, a 'Smart' motorway, which means they have take over an awful lot of the hard shoulder to fit in another lane and have only got lay-bys about every mile. So what happens when your car dies and you are between laybus? Scares the pants off of me!!


The M25 scares the pants off me anyway and that's just as a passenger. xxxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and 3'C (37'F). The rain currently falling will change over to snow this afternoon. Over the next 14 days, there is only one day without precipitation.
> Work was all buzzing yesterday at the news of GM's closure in Oshawa and 4 plants in the US. They had operated in Oshawa for over 100 years. There was talk that Oshawa is going to become a ghost town but GM has been cutting back production for years, and they are only going to be permanently laying off a little over 2000 people. What I don't understand is GM built a new plant here that can be changed to assemble both trucks and cars, and is mostly automated. Their Canadian HQ and lab is here, in a newly built building and in October they were demolishing building on the East side of Toronto to build a new HQ for their Cadillac cars, (which they just cancelled) and a renovation centre for autonomous cars. The reasons that they gave in their press release also didn't agree with the plants that were closed. And the TV just said that GM is building a new assembly plant in China. (Well now it makes sense.)
> I actually got to knit last night. Princess and Tazi curled up together beside me on the loveseat and kept each other amused so I could knit. I still have about 8" to go on the garter cardi. I may put this thing on some scrap yarn and try it on. It looks huge and squishy.
> And my sniffles seem to be going away.


Morning. I have problems with items that are made in some foreign countries. Just yesterday my honeydoer was going to put lights in the closet. I had ordered the lights without reading country of origin. Luckily before he put the lights up I put the 4 batteries in to see how bright they were. We could hardly tell if the lights were turned on or off. If I put 4 batteries in a flashlight (torch) it would blind a person. After seeing the country or origin I again promised myself to be more careful about ordering anything made there. 
Eight more inches? That cardi seems to be endless. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

No, no not fish and chips. It is taco Tuesday.
Sorry you are suffering because you had a fantastic time. Hope today you feel tip top and invigorated by all the singing.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and drizzly Surrey. Did I say that the film yesterday was F A N T A S T I C! My voice is horse from singing and my legs are complaining for having sat in one position for too long. I made it home and then had cramp all up both legs. I ended up having to take a sleeping tablet as well as pain killers and consequently have only just got up. Boy did I sleep, but the legs are better today.
> 
> Nothing much planned but we are going to the supermarket today and then fish and chips and it is only TUESDAY, but heavy wind and rain are forecast for tomorrow and as there is no singing or WI then I can stay indoors all day.
> 
> Happy TUESDAY everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I need to look for a new Keurig too. My Keurig that was confused about what size it was giving me is now squirting hot water everywhere including back into the water container. And its making bubbles in the water container while it pumps.
> What model did you get?


I am replacing it with a different brand, Proctor Siles. I decided to buy this one because you can use k cups or regular coffee. The cups are expensive and bad for the environment. I have the reusable cups but they break easily and are very messy for me.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Of course you did and if it boosts your mood into the bargain, it's a win/win situation! What is life without coffee, even if for me it's decaff!!!xxxx


I envy you. I cannot go without any caffeine because of withdrawal headaches. I had to drink two mountain dew yesterday as they are high in caffeine. I cut way back but cannot get away without one good cuppa a day. The caffeine gives me palpitations if I have more than one cup. When I have the headache it is so painful that I cannot even think about the palpitations the jolt of caffeine might cause.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear!! Glad your legs were ok this morning, FM did you in again, Freddy Mercury, that is!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


You are a quick wit for sure. I never heard of Freddy Mercury. 
Hope your sniffles shuffle off and do not become a full BLOWING cold.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Never go outside to shovel snow without coat and hat/mitts. You can always take extra layers off once you heat up outside, but you need the coat and hat/mitts when you stop shovelling. DD quite often ends up shovelling snow with a tee shirt, jeans and big snow boots, but her coat is on the top of the car waiting for her to finish. If our door locked, mum would never hear her either.
> There is a stretch of the highway with temporary concrete barriers along the edge. There are no shoulders to pull over if my car decides to quit. That would be my nightmare, having the car broken down in live traffic lanes.


I never wear a coat in winter. I do keep one in the car for just in case. That day I was concerned what I was going to do. We had about a foot of snow that I could not walk through to get to the garage or to the window to wake him. I was considering what would happen if I had to call 911.


----------



## jinx

Ooh, that reminds me. My honeydoer ask me yesterday if I had put coke through the Keurig. He had heard people has success using that after using a descaler or vinegar did not work. Imagine what it does to your innards? 


nitz8catz said:


> OOh send it to me. I like vanilla coke and cherry coke. I just don't like drinking too much of it.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet and windy Wales, definitely another stay indoors day in front of the fire. Never mind the stew is ready to warm up and although I think, no I know, I'm going to run out of yarn on my shawl and won't be able to get to to shop until next Tuesday, I've got more yarn to keep me amused. Keep warm and dry back later. xx


Good morning. We've got wet and windy here, too, this morning. It was really a wet day yesterday.

I'll be heading out fairly early to make a trip to Olympia for a visit with my parents and sister. Nasty weather to be out walking to the bus stop and waiting for buses but I'll just have to deal with it. When I worked, it's what I had to do as I always took the bus to work.

Yesterday afternoon I met up with a couple of friends for some knitting and chatting. That was after I went for my annual mammo.

I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Morning, it's cold & foggy but clearing fast. It's like a hospital here today. I let my DH stay for a couple of nights as the boys were both really poorly. Then last night she was up most of the night with a bug, she's not good when she's sick. Whatever the bug is it's going round the local schools. I'm going to my club this morning to have a bit of a chill & knit. DD is going to bed with the boys where they can watch cartoons if they want to. See you later.


Sorry they are all sick. Sending them warm and healing hugs that they get well quickly. Enjoy your time at the club. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. It is cold and windy here also. Just think in less than a month Winter will be here. Nice you have going to the yarn store to look forward to.


Yes, winter will be here and then the days will begin to have longer daylight. Looking forward to that! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> A black line at the end of the first pattern, where I forgot to take the yarn to the back before slipping the stitches! Thank you for not being able to see it Polly!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


I had to look hard to see it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and 3'C (37'F). The rain currently falling will change over to snow this afternoon. Over the next 14 days, there is only one day without precipitation.
> Work was all buzzing yesterday at the news of GM's closure in Oshawa and 4 plants in the US. They had operated in Oshawa for over 100 years. There was talk that Oshawa is going to become a ghost town but GM has been cutting back production for years, and they are only going to be permanently laying off a little over 2000 people. What I don't understand is GM built a new plant here that can be changed to assemble both trucks and cars, and is mostly automated. Their Canadian HQ and lab is here, in a newly built building and in October they were demolishing building on the East side of Toronto to build a new HQ for their Cadillac cars, (which they just cancelled) and a renovation centre for autonomous cars. The reasons that they gave in their press release also didn't agree with the plants that were closed. And the TV just said that GM is building a new assembly plant in China. (Well now it makes sense.)
> I actually got to knit last night. Princess and Tazi curled up together beside me on the loveseat and kept each other amused so I could knit. I still have about 8" to go on the garter cardi. I may put this thing on some scrap yarn and try it on. It looks huge and squishy.
> And my sniffles seem to be going away.


Glad you were able to get some knitting in last night. Also glad you are feeling better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and drizzly Surrey. Did I say that the film yesterday was F A N T A S T I C! My voice is horse from singing and my legs are complaining for having sat in one position for too long. I made it home and then had cramp all up both legs. I ended up having to take a sleeping tablet as well as pain killers and consequently have only just got up. Boy did I sleep, but the legs are better today.
> 
> Nothing much planned but we are going to the supermarket today and then fish and chips and it is only TUESDAY, but heavy wind and rain are forecast for tomorrow and as there is no singing or WI then I can stay indoors all day.
> 
> Happy TUESDAY everyone. xxx


Glad you enjoyed the film so much but sorry you had to endure the leg cramps latter. Glad they are all gone now. Enjoy your day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I need to run away now. The construction in the parking garage has now reached the level where I park. I'll probably end up on the roof today.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> No, no not fish and chips. It is taco Tuesday.
> Sorry you are suffering because you had a fantastic time. Hope today you feel tip top and invigorated by all the singing.


Hope your tacos are as good as our fish and chips. Sorry I had them on tbs wrong day. Legs are much better today and loved the misic xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris! It's a scarf to go with my new (to me) camel coat, if I ever finish it. I can't do it while I watch TV, which is when I usually knit so it's going a bit slow! How are you today?!! xxxx


Feeling better today except tired, up with Kaz ast night as she was ill. Been to our club this morning, everyone was very chatty, it was fun.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Can the ones that you want to meet with, meet somewhere else. A few of us did that when the Peterborough Knit Night wasn't going so well, we met at the riverside cafe instead.


Wish they would. They are not interested the knitting, they think I'm amazing because I have knitted lace! I tried to get them to have a KAL, that went down very quickly!


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We've got wet and windy here, too, this morning. It was really a wet day yesterday.
> 
> I'll be heading out fairly early to make a trip to Olympia for a visit with my parents and sister. Nasty weather to be out walking to the bus stop and waiting for buses but I'll just have to deal with it. When I worked, it's what I had to do as I always took the bus to work.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I met up with a couple of friends for some knitting and chatting. That was after I went for my annual mammo.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Hope you have a good visit with the family & you got your bus connections ok. It's turned very cold & rainy here.


----------



## jinx

That sounds like the group at my LYS. They did not help each other with knitting questions. Did not show what they were working on. 
Then I suggested a KAL and was rudely turned down. I stopped going and a few of us got together outside that group and had a great time knitting and sharing.


LondonChris said:


> Wish they would. They are not interested the knitting, they think I'm amazing because I have knitted lace! I tried to get them to have a KAL, that went down very quickly!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We've got wet and windy here, too, this morning. It was really a wet day yesterday.
> 
> I'll be heading out fairly early to make a trip to Olympia for a visit with my parents and sister. Nasty weather to be out walking to the bus stop and waiting for buses but I'll just have to deal with it. When I worked, it's what I had to do as I always took the bus to work.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I met up with a couple of friends for some knitting and chatting. That was after I went for my annual mammo.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


It's actually stopped raining now, wonder if that was the storm or just the prelude. Hope you didn't get too wet. Luckily I only have to have a mammo every three years and think I might be too old for the next one. Enjoy your visit. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Feeling better today except tired, up with Kaz ast night as she was ill. Been to our club this morning, everyone was very chatty, it was fun.


So pleased you are enjoying yourself more these days apart from the nursing duties. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I went to over 60's today and won NO MONEY, but three pits of biscuits which I think will end up at the family,s. The boys are a little like gannets and will eat most things.

I think I'll have to take a rain check on Iris tomorrow, Donna is here in the morning and I don't know if I can get in the afternoon. I'll see. 

Stephen says his neck and everything is spot on today, so life's a ball.....and I actually put some makeup on today, which I've rarely done since Albert went. I just felt like it today. Every day is different to me. I think I'm over it then BAM I'm down again, but I'm on the way up again. Now...

I can't think of anything else to say today. Love yawl.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and 3'C (37'F). The rain currently falling will change over to snow this afternoon. Over the next 14 days, there is only one day without precipitation.
> Work was all buzzing yesterday at the news of GM's closure in Oshawa and 4 plants in the US. They had operated in Oshawa for over 100 years. There was talk that Oshawa is going to become a ghost town but GM has been cutting back production for years, and they are only going to be permanently laying off a little over 2000 people. What I don't understand is GM built a new plant here that can be changed to assemble both trucks and cars, and is mostly automated. Their Canadian HQ and lab is here, in a newly built building and in October they were demolishing building on the East side of Toronto to build a new HQ for their Cadillac cars, (which they just cancelled) and a renovation centre for autonomous cars. The reasons that they gave in their press release also didn't agree with the plants that were closed. And the TV just said that GM is building a new assembly plant in China. (Well now it makes sense.)
> I actually got to knit last night. Princess and Tazi curled up together beside me on the loveseat and kept each other amused so I could knit. I still have about 8" to go on the garter cardi. I may put this thing on some scrap yarn and try it on. It looks huge and squishy.
> And my sniffles seem to be going away.


Its still sad, do you think it has anything to do with the steel tariffs.. :sm17: I just received China mad LED's for my tanks, quality is a lot to be desired.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I went to over 60's today and won NO MONEY, but three pits of biscuits which I think will end up at the family,s. The boys are a little like gannets and will eat most things.
> 
> I think I'll have to take a rain check on Iris tomorrow, Donna is here in the morning and I don't know if I can get in the afternoon. I'll see.
> 
> Stephen says his neck and everything is spot on today, so life's a ball.....and I actually put some makeup on today, which I've rarely done since Albert went. I just felt like it today. Every day is different to me. I think I'm over it then BAM I'm down again, but I'm on the way up again. Now...
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say today. Love yawl.


If I put makeup on Mr. J would think I was sick.. or something was wrong. :sm23: Happy that your up's are quickly following your down's. ❤


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Ooh, that reminds me. My honeydoer ask me yesterday if I had put coke through the Keurig. He had heard people has success using that after using a descaler or vinegar did not work. Imagine what it does to your innards?


Doesn't it take paint off of cars... :sm06:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Morning, it's cold & foggy but clearing fast. It's like a hospital here today. I let my DH stay for a couple of nights as the boys were both really poorly. Then last night she was up most of the night with a bug, she's not good when she's sick. Whatever the bug is it's going round the local schools. I'm going to my club this morning to have a bit of a chill & knit. DD is going to bed with the boys where they can watch cartoons if they want to. See you later.


bugs.. tis the season. We want you to be well though, so take care. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We've got wet and windy here, too, this morning. It was really a wet day yesterday.
> 
> I'll be heading out fairly early to make a trip to Olympia for a visit with my parents and sister. Nasty weather to be out walking to the bus stop and waiting for buses but I'll just have to deal with it. When I worked, it's what I had to do as I always took the bus to work.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I met up with a couple of friends for some knitting and chatting. That was after I went for my annual mammo.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


It was nasty last night wasn't it! My whole back porch is saturated from the direction the pounding rain was coming. Be assured sunshine is coming for the end of the week Pam! xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your sniffles are getting better. xxx


Take your Buckley's Mav! xxx :sm13: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi dear, glad your sniffles are going but I think they've come over to see me, have been sneezing my head off this morning!!
> 
> Once again... take your Buckley's lol!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, cold and grey here this morning but I had some sunshine in the form of my friend Jayne. She is 50 today and such a lovely happy smiley girl! I drove down to where she works and dragged her (not literally) out of a meeting to give her her present. She was thrilled to bits with it, it was a pretty bracelet from Pandora. The lady with whom she was having the meeting said she would just sit and eat birthday cake until Jayne came back! She is a very popular girl!!
> 
> We are off to the cinema a lot later today as the film doesn't start until 3.20, we are seeing the Girl in the Spider's Web, hope it isn't another one to snooze through!!!
> 
> Catch you later, have a good one and lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxx


That was very nice of you, I'm sure she will like it. xxx


----------



## Islander

Christmas in the harbour, Angela seems to be the only one lit up yet.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have a good visit with the family & you got your bus connections ok. It's turned very cold & rainy here.


Thank you. The visit is going well and the weather cooperated for me and the bus connections went as they should. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's actually stopped raining now, wonder if that was the storm or just the prelude. Hope you didn't get too wet. Luckily I only have to have a mammo every three years and think I might be too old for the next one. Enjoy your visit. xx


Visit is good. Weather behaved. :sm01: Since one of my sisters has had breast cancer, I prefer to get the mammograms each year. So far all has been good for me. Since I have had precancerous colon polyps, that same sister's doctor has her have a colonoscopy every 5 years. So far all has been good for her in that regard. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It was nasty last night wasn't it! My whole back porch is saturated from the direction the pounding rain was coming. Be assured sunshine is coming for the end of the week Pam! xoxo


Sunshine and colder weather on its way for the weekend into next week. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Christmas in the harbour, Angela seems to be the only one lit up yet.


Pretty! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

New tank cycling, hope to plant up with live plants next. The fish will wait until after Christmas. Woody finds fish tv amusing.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Visit is good. Weather behaved. :sm01: Since one of my sisters has had breast cancer, I prefer to get the mammograms each year. So far all has been good for me. Since I have had precancerous colon polyps, that same sister's doctor has her have a colonoscopy every 5 years. So far all has been good for her in that regard. :sm02: xxxooo


 :sm24: xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> New tank cycling, hope to plant up with live plants next. The fish will wait until after Christmas. Woody finds fish tv amusing.


Angela's boat looks lovely and Woody is gorgeous. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I went to over 60's today and won NO MONEY, but three pits of biscuits which I think will end up at the family,s. The boys are a little like gannets and will eat most things.
> 
> I think I'll have to take a rain check on Iris tomorrow, Donna is here in the morning and I don't know if I can get in the afternoon. I'll see.
> 
> Stephen says his neck and everything is spot on today, so life's a ball.....and I actually put some makeup on today, which I've rarely done since Albert went. I just felt like it today. Every day is different to me. I think I'm over it then BAM I'm down again, but I'm on the way up again. Now...
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say today. Love yawl.


Glad Stephen is feeling better xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Pam glad you are having a good family get together xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Pam glad you are having a good family get together xx


Thank you! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Angela, I forgot to thank you for the tin foil tip for tanks.... grateful. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Christmas in the harbour, Angela seems to be the only one lit up yet.


Very pretty but that sky in the first one looks menacing. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Coke probably does take paint off of cars. I hear it is better than anything else at cleaning the toilet bowl.


Islander said:


> Doesn't it take paint off of cars... :sm06:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales, wind not too bad at the moment but we will see. Finished my shawl yesterday, by missing one row and using some yarn I had left from the first ball got it finished with about 2 foot of yarn spare. No need to go to the yarn shop on Tuesday but will go anyway :sm15: See y'all later. xx


----------



## jinx

Very nice Angela. Would be nice to see pictures when the rest have their decorations lit.


Islander said:


> Christmas in the harbour, Angela seems to be the only one lit up yet.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Good job on winning yarn chicken. Indeed a stop at the yarn store is mandatory on Tuesday.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales, wind not too bad at the moment but we will see. Finished my shawl yesterday, by missing one row and using some yarn I had left from the first ball got it finished with about 2 foot of yarn spare. No need to go to the yarn shop on Tuesday but will go anyway :sm15: See y'all later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. My excitement for today is making chicken noodle soup from the leftover chicken I roasted yesterday. Then I get to go to the clinic for a blood test. After all that I might have to stop at the thrift store. No yarn stores in my area so the thrift stores are my favorite stores. Oops there is one yarn store but sadly it is too small to carry any yarns that I like. I do support the local store by purchasing needles and accessories.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Good job on winning yarn chicken. Indeed a stop at the yarn store is mandatory on Tuesday.


Morning, well if it is mandatory who am I to argue? xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My excitement for today is making chicken noodle soup from the leftover chicken I roasted yesterday. Then I get to go to the clinic for a blood test. After all that I might have to stop at the thrift store. No yarn stores in my area so the thrift stores are my favorite stores. Oops there is one yarn store but sadly it is too small to carry any yarns that I like. I do support the local store by purchasing needles and accessories.


Sounds a satisfying sort of day, apart from the blood test, no excitement planned here today, we had ours yesterday when the gas arrived, the postman ignored us yesterday so one sort of cancelled out the other, oh well perhaps I couldn't have coped with both on the same day. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Visit is good. Weather behaved. :sm01: Since one of my sisters has had breast cancer, I prefer to get the mammograms each year. So far all has been good for me. Since I have had precancerous colon polyps, that same sister's doctor has her have a colonoscopy every 5 years. So far all has been good for her in that regard. :sm02: xxxooo


Give me a mammogram any day over a colonoscopy, nasty things, at least I've done with those now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not going out today, other than to check on my neighbour. So I plan to do a bit of tidying and the getting my craft room ready for tomorrow when I have a friend coming over to play with felt for the day.

Finished off the cards I was making, these are for the coven and the only ones I do now other than ecards.

As it's the 4th Wednesday of the month there is no WI or singing this evening.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

These are the cards I made from some bits of felt and a few beads.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> These are the cards I made from some bits of felt and a few beads.


Lovely. Simple and elegant. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely. Simple and elegant. xx :sm24:


Thank you. xx


----------



## jinx

Very nice.


PurpleFi said:


> These are the cards I made from some bits of felt and a few beads.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -7'C (19'F). We had snow last night and will have it on and off all day depending on where the wind blows. It's all lake effect flurries.
Another car factory has announced it's closing. This one is a parts plant that used to feed the plant in Oshawa. There are 2 more parts plants closer to Windsor and Detroit, but since Detroit's plant is closing too, we're expecting those 2 plants to announce they're closing too. So anger and feelings of loss are being replaced by mild panic. There is a new Toyota plant going into Bowmanville, but they just broke ground so it won't be open for about 5 years and it will be mostly automated, so not going to employ a lot of people.
In good news, Canada Post are back at work, so the mail is starting to move again.
I got some more rows done on the garter cardi. This time it was Fluffy and Tazi who were snuggled up beside me on the seat.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> These are the cards I made from some bits of felt and a few beads.


Very pretty.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not going out today, other than to check on my neighbour. So I plan to do a bit of tidying and the getting my craft room ready for tomorrow when I have a friend coming over to play with felt for the day.
> 
> Finished off the cards I was making, these are for the coven and the only ones I do now other than ecards.
> 
> As it's the 4th Wednesday of the month there is no WI or singing this evening.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Have fun playing with felt.
And Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds a satisfying sort of day, apart from the blood test, no excitement planned here today, we had ours yesterday when the gas arrived, the postman ignored us yesterday so one sort of cancelled out the other, oh well perhaps I couldn't have coped with both on the same day. xx :sm23:


It's a good thing that the gas arrived before the snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My excitement for today is making chicken noodle soup from the leftover chicken I roasted yesterday. Then I get to go to the clinic for a blood test. After all that I might have to stop at the thrift store. No yarn stores in my area so the thrift stores are my favorite stores. Oops there is one yarn store but sadly it is too small to carry any yarns that I like. I do support the local store by purchasing needles and accessories.


I hope they don't hurt you too much with the blood test.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales, wind not too bad at the moment but we will see. Finished my shawl yesterday, by missing one row and using some yarn I had left from the first ball got it finished with about 2 foot of yarn spare. No need to go to the yarn shop on Tuesday but will go anyway :sm15: See y'all later. xx


Definitely go to the yarn shop, if only to smell the yarny fumes. :sm01: 
Congratulations on winning at yarn chicken.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Coke probably does take paint off of cars. I hear it is better than anything else at cleaning the toilet bowl.


And getting rid of clogs in pipes. It makes the pipes shiny.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> New tank cycling, hope to plant up with live plants next. The fish will wait until after Christmas. Woody finds fish tv amusing.


Ahhh, Woody.
My cats never found the tanks amusing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Visit is good. Weather behaved. :sm01: Since one of my sisters has had breast cancer, I prefer to get the mammograms each year. So far all has been good for me. Since I have had precancerous colon polyps, that same sister's doctor has her have a colonoscopy every 5 years. So far all has been good for her in that regard. :sm02: xxxooo


I'm glad you had a good visit. I hope you all stay cancer free.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Christmas in the harbour, Angela seems to be the only one lit up yet.


I have one neighbour at the end of the court who leaves his Christmas lights on all night. My neighbour has his blow up snowman up all night long too. The neighbour who does the nice Hallowe'en displays has started decorating the big spruce tree in front of his house.
Angela's boat looks very festive.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Take your Buckley's Mav! xxx :sm13: :sm09:


Sambuccol has worked for me. It's a natural product with elderberry.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It was nasty last night wasn't it! My whole back porch is saturated from the direction the pounding rain was coming. Be assured sunshine is coming for the end of the week Pam! xoxo


I get precipitation every day for the next 2 weeks except tomorrow. 
My world is white.


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I have finally reached an equilibrium of mood, that I am able to cope with, and now seem to be on a more even keel than what I have been recently! I think it is because I have taken the step to make sure my pain and exhaustion is being managed, in the best possible way; for me ...... regardless of whether my doctor comes to the party, or not! I am just so fed up with living this way, atm. The only other person who matters, in this situation is DH! He had voiced his opinion about me using this very versatile herb, but I am now of the opinion that he had no inkling of how much I was really suffering! Since I have let him know exactly how much my condition affects me, and he is a bit more sensitive about comments he makes about some things, and now that I have let him know about how I am really coping atm; he is also more relaxed about the herb. Although he still believes that my doctor will assist me, in getting this medication; but I am more pragmatic than he is. I have worked with too many doctors, to be any different; and the government's have changed all of the rules concerning the prescription, & administration, of certain medicines!

Anyway, enough whining, I am now going to catchup with what you lot have been up to! I trust you are all well, and having as good a day, as possible! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Its still sad, do you think it has anything to do with the steel tariffs.. :sm17: I just received China mad LED's for my tanks, quality is a lot to be desired.


It sounds like it has more to do with labour costs, and ours are some of the highest in the world.
I think GM is counting on Canada making more free trade agreements so they can bring cars into Canada, and then into the US, without tariffs. Tariff-free would offset the shipping costs.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> My favourite youtube of Freddie, I've put it on many times while I'm cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was excellent, the world lost a wonderful entertainer, when he died! Thank you for posting that link, now I have things I like, ready to be watched whenever I want to! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I went to over 60's today and won NO MONEY, but three pits of biscuits which I think will end up at the family,s. The boys are a little like gannets and will eat most things.
> 
> I think I'll have to take a rain check on Iris tomorrow, Donna is here in the morning and I don't know if I can get in the afternoon. I'll see.
> 
> Stephen says his neck and everything is spot on today, so life's a ball.....and I actually put some makeup on today, which I've rarely done since Albert went. I just felt like it today. Every day is different to me. I think I'm over it then BAM I'm down again, but I'm on the way up again. Now...
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say today. Love yawl.


Love you too.
I'm glad your family is feeling better.
My DD is like that a gannet too. If I can't finish anything, she does.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run now. Have to drag the garbage bins to the curb.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely go to the yarn shop, if only to smell the yarny fumes. :sm01:
> Congratulations on winning at yarn chicken.


You can't just go to a yarn shop and smell the fumes, once inside you have to buy. Every year we get £100 heating allowance from the government (as we are pensioners) and I figure if I buy yarn it will keep my hands warm while I am knitting and I can knit warm things therefore it it helping with my heating so I am justified in buying some yarn with it. Anyway that's my thinking. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you're having to go through all that, Jeanette! I hope it gets sorted and finalized soon! xxxooo


Ditto from me also, Jeanette! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too! Meanwhile we had to borrow our neighbor's snow blower since we already have given ours to DD. No need for them in TN.


That is a lot of snow! I was actually beginning to think that we were not going to get any summer, this time around .... we have basically been having winter weather, for the previous week, or 2!; along with the precipitation to match! Ok ..... we have had some beautiful summer days, and I my skin is gradually getting a much nicer colour, closer to the colour I was, when I was younger, and in the sun a lot more ...... and yes, I do apply sunscreen before I head oitside, now! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hmm, you won't miss _that_!!! And if you do, it'll still be there for you to go back and visit!!


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening all. I went to s and b but came home earlier. There was a little bit too much name calling for me. We've always been a bit that way but never used to be nasty, now it seems there's someone who is a bit that way, and I haven't got the time of day for her. I hate people being malicious, so I just said I'm spitting feathers here so I'm going see you al, next week. And as for that bloody waistcoat I'm knitting I'm pig sick of it, so there, rant over.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day. I phoned Kathleen today and she is still so poorly the doctor is going out to see her again on Thursday. I think she's going to end up in hospital, her breathing is terrible. She's not even knitting now. Things are bad. And as for iris (90) then she's back in hospital, I aim to go and see her on Wednesday.
> 
> Going to catch up now. Don't know how the ds and dil are today I darent ask, love yawl.....


Sorry about S & B was less than pleasant today, I hope the ladies concerned, are much less nasty, next week!

I also hope that Kathlene and Iris begin to show some improvement

Next thing ...... put the waistcoat aside, for a bit, and work on something a bit simpler. I hope you are feeling more settled soon. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> If it's not 'Men!' then it's 'Kids!!' I sometimes think it's only middle aged ladies that behave well, glad I don't fit into that category!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I obviously haven't reached middle aged yet, because I definitely don't behave myself; the way many middle aged women seem to behave! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Are we passed middle age then? xxxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23:


Or bypassed it completely ????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> These are the cards I made from some bits of felt and a few beads.


They àre lovely. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I need to run now. Have to drag the garbage bins to the curb.
> Everyone have a great day.


Please take mine out too, I missed last week! :sm16: There's a bear around right now and I'm trying not to make anymore than I have to... the can is full.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Sambuccol has worked for me. It's a natural product with elderberry.


And probably taste better than Buckley's too. :sm09:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have finally reached an equilibrium of mood, that I am able to cope with, and now seem to be on a more even keel than what I have been recently! I think it is because I have taken the step to make sure my pain and exhaustion is being managed, in the best possible way; for me ...... regardless of whether my doctor comes to the party, or not! I am just so fed up with living this way, atm. The only other person who matters, in this situation is DH! He had voiced his opinion about me using this very versatile herb, but I am now of the opinion that he had no inkling of how much I was really suffering! Since I have let him know exactly how much my condition affects me, and he is a bit more sensitive about comments he makes about some things, and now that I have let him know about how I am really coping atm; he is also more relaxed about the herb. Although he still believes that my doctor will assist me, in getting this medication; but I am more pragmatic than he is. I have worked with too many doctors, to be any different; and the government's have changed all of the rules concerning the prescription, & administration, of certain medicines!
> 
> Anyway, enough whining, I am now going to catchup with what you lot have been up to! I trust you are all well, and having as good a day, as possible! xoxoxo


Hard for others to know sometimes how one can really feel if they don't have to live with these issues themselves. Hope you get all the support you can! We're here for you. ❤ xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> You can't just go to a yarn shop and smell the fumes, once inside you have to buy. Every year we get £100 heating allowance from the government (as we are pensioners) and I figure if I buy yarn it will keep my hands warm while I am knitting and I can knit warm things therefore it it helping with my heating so I am justified in buying some yarn with it. Anyway that's my thinking. xx :sm15: :sm15:


So logical... :sm24: xoxoxox


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for the birthday wish. The door is a really nice one but I think I broke the handle using it to pull myself up to the narrow step. The locksmith showed me these tiny metal squares inside that were broken. My bad. Windshield is tender. I drove and a stone kicked up and shattered the windshield one time I was not going fast. Just the way it hit. Pricy to replace.


Aren't broken windows covered in your car insurance? I think all of the different vehicle insurances provide cover for the vehicle windows; from one breakage per year, to unlimited breakages; regardless of the cause!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> So logical... :sm24: xoxoxox


Thank you I was wondering whether my sometimes weird logic sounded logical to others. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Very pretty but that sky in the first one looks menacing. xx :sm24:


Storm warning alerts all weekend, lots of flooding in areas here. At least she's protected and not out on a mooring buoy in the middle of the ocean. They are loving the electricity provided instead of having to use their battery's and she thought she was in heaven when they came to pump out the head out... really makes one appreciate what most take for granted! xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My excitement for today is making chicken noodle soup from the leftover chicken I roasted yesterday. Then I get to go to the clinic for a blood test. After all that I might have to stop at the thrift store. No yarn stores in my area so the thrift stores are my favorite stores. Oops there is one yarn store but sadly it is too small to carry any yarns that I like. I do support the local store by purchasing needles and accessories.


I have a perennial donation bag hanging off a room door knob that the thrift shop gave me, a great way to clear out small things and I look forward to taking it back but not returning home with as much as I give. Love looking for useful treasures now. Knitting patterns are always good at this shop and up to date. xoxo


----------



## Islander

It's going to be one of those days... up too early and now I want a coffee at 5:00 a.m. My internal clock is all messed up. I think I'm going to get very little done today.... 
Hugs to everyone. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Storm warning alerts all weekend, lots of flooding in areas here. At least she's protected and not out on a mooring buoy in the middle of the ocean. They are loving the electricity provided instead of having to use their battery's and she thought she was in heaven when they came to pump out the head out... really makes one appreciate what most take for granted! xoxox


It's pretty stormy here at the moment, have lost one slate off the roof so far and still blowing a gale, might even have it worse tomorrow, hope our roof stays on. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Please take mine out too, I missed last week! :sm16: There's a bear around right now and I'm trying not to make anymore than I have to... the can is full.


Now that is a very good reason not to put the bins out. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's pretty stormy here at the moment, have lost one slate off the roof so far and still blowing a gale, might even have it worse tomorrow, hope our roof stays on. xx


Pretty windy here too. Stay safe xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It's going to be one of those days... up too early and now I want a coffee at 5:00 a.m. My internal clock is all messed up. I think I'm going to get very little done today....
> Hugs to everyone. xoxox


Come and join me in a nothing day then. Just feed the other half and be lazy. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Pretty windy here too. Stay safe xx


Just staying put and hoping the roof stays on. DH has moved the car up the drive in case any more slates come down, would hate to have his 'precious' damaged. :sm15: xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Just staying put and hoping the roof stays on. DH has moved the car up the drive in case any more slates come down, would hate to have his 'precious' damaged. :sm15: xx


Hope uour car is in the garage. X


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Please take mine out too, I missed last week! :sm16: There's a bear around right now and I'm trying not to make anymore than I have to... the can is full.


I hope you have been able to get the rubbish out safely, and it was ccollected before the bear discovered it! xoxox


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hard for others to know sometimes how one can really feel if they don't have to live with these issues themselves. Hope you get all the support you can! We're here for you. ❤ xoxoxo


Thanks Trish, it's even more difficult, if the one suffering, can not explain, to any degree, what it is like to live with any of the invisible conditions. ???? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Thanks Trish, it's even more difficult, if the one suffering, can not explain, to any degree, what it is like to live with any of the invisible conditions. ???? xx


With you on that one Judi. Sending love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> With you on that one Judi. Sending love and hugs xxxx


Thanks Josephine. I should be in bed now, but I have found that it is useless to go to bed, before all of my strategies have achieved a modicum of relief, but it is getting really hard t keep my eyes open; so I am heading off to bed, to hpefully sleep!

Good night all. xoxoxo ????????


----------



## jinx

So true. If you have a broken bone or a serious cut everyone can see the injury and understand. When you do not have visible signs of illness or injury some people just do not take you seriously or understand.


Xiang said:


> Thanks Trish, it's even more difficult, if the one suffering, can not explain, to any degree, what it is like to live with any of the invisible conditions. ???? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hope uour car is in the garage. X


Oh yes and he's staying there. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I envy you. I cannot go without any caffeine because of withdrawal headaches. I had to drink two mountain dew yesterday as they are high in caffeine. I cut way back but cannot get away without one good cuppa a day. The caffeine gives me palpitations if I have more than one cup. When I have the headache it is so painful that I cannot even think about the palpitations the jolt of caffeine might cause.


Oh dear, damned if you do and damned if you don't!! I have to avoid Coke, chocolate and of course coffee after about midday or it takes me hours to get to sleep, I am fidgety for ages. Mountain Dew would dew me in!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You are a quick wit for sure. I never heard of Freddy Mercury.
> Hope your sniffles shuffle off and do not become a full BLOWING cold.


I'm glad to say that the sniffles headed back over the pond but hopefully not in the direction of any of you that I love!!

Did you Google Freddy Mercury? He was the lead singer of the band Queen, Bohemian Rhapsody? He died quite young but is still much loved by many!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Ooh, that reminds me. My honeydoer ask me yesterday if I had put coke through the Keurig. He had heard people has success using that after using a descaler or vinegar did not work. Imagine what it does to your innards?


Absolutely! I understand that if you put a tarnished penny into Coke, it comes out gleaming like new!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We've got wet and windy here, too, this morning. It was really a wet day yesterday.
> 
> I'll be heading out fairly early to make a trip to Olympia for a visit with my parents and sister. Nasty weather to be out walking to the bus stop and waiting for buses but I'll just have to deal with it. When I worked, it's what I had to do as I always took the bus to work.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I met up with a couple of friends for some knitting and chatting. That was after I went for my annual mammo.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Hope the mammo-ists were gentle with you, it's no fun, is it?!! Have a good visit with your family, hope it is a pleasant journey, you take care!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I had to look hard to see it! xxxooo


You're just being Pam!!! :sm09: xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's actually stopped raining now, wonder if that was the storm or just the prelude. Hope you didn't get too wet. Luckily I only have to have a mammo every three years and think I might be too old for the next one. Enjoy your visit. xx


I should be too old but they told me to request one in 2020 as I had a recall last time so I have to keep moving it from year to year on the calendar!!xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I went to over 60's today and won NO MONEY, but three pits of biscuits which I think will end up at the family,s. The boys are a little like gannets and will eat most things.
> 
> I think I'll have to take a rain check on Iris tomorrow, Donna is here in the morning and I don't know if I can get in the afternoon. I'll see.
> 
> Stephen says his neck and everything is spot on today, so life's a ball.....and I actually put some makeup on today, which I've rarely done since Albert went. I just felt like it today. Every day is different to me. I think I'm over it then BAM I'm down again, but I'm on the way up again. Now...
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say today. Love yawl.


I think you're amazing and what you are feeling is absolutely normal. Hopefully the 'feeling better' bits will get longer and longer with time! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Christmas in the harbour, Angela seems to be the only one lit up yet.


Beautiful, well done Angela!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm glad to say that the sniffles headed back over the pond but hopefully not in the direction of any of you that I love!!
> 
> Did you Google Freddy Mercury? He was the lead singer of the band Queen, Bohemian Rhapsody? He died quite young but is still much loved by many!


I seemed to have a couple of days sneezing and snuffling but it never came to anything I'm pleased to say. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> New tank cycling, hope to plant up with live plants next. The fish will wait until after Christmas. Woody finds fish tv amusing.


Lovely tanks and lovely Woody!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales, wind not too bad at the moment but we will see. Finished my shawl yesterday, by missing one row and using some yarn I had left from the first ball got it finished with about 2 foot of yarn spare. No need to go to the yarn shop on Tuesday but will go anyway :sm15: See y'all later. xx


So you played yarn chicken and won?!! Well done!! Shawl pic please!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> These are the cards I made from some bits of felt and a few beads.


Very nice!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So you played yarn chicken and won?!! Well done!! Shawl pic please!! xxxx


It needs blocking, so once again I've unpacked all my stuff again and have started blocking some of the things in the queue. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And getting rid of clogs in pipes. It makes the pipes shiny.


That's handy to know! Drain cleaner is really expensive over here!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I get precipitation every day for the next 2 weeks except tomorrow.
> My world is white.


Rather you than me, I hate the stuff!! So glad i bought snow boots three years ago and have never had to wear them!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have finally reached an equilibrium of mood, that I am able to cope with, and now seem to be on a more even keel than what I have been recently! I think it is because I have taken the step to make sure my pain and exhaustion is being managed, in the best possible way; for me ...... regardless of whether my doctor comes to the party, or not! I am just so fed up with living this way, atm. The only other person who matters, in this situation is DH! He had voiced his opinion about me using this very versatile herb, but I am now of the opinion that he had no inkling of how much I was really suffering! Since I have let him know exactly how much my condition affects me, and he is a bit more sensitive about comments he makes about some things, and now that I have let him know about how I am really coping atm; he is also more relaxed about the herb. Although he still believes that my doctor will assist me, in getting this medication; but I am more pragmatic than he is. I have worked with too many doctors, to be any different; and the government's have changed all of the rules concerning the prescription, & administration, of certain medicines!
> 
> Anyway, enough whining, I am now going to catchup with what you lot have been up to! I trust you are all well, and having as good a day, as possible! xoxoxo


Only you know how you are feeling Judi and only you know what is best for you, I really hope it keeps working for you dear! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I obviously haven't reached middle aged yet, because I definitely don't behave myself; the way many middle aged women seem to behave! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh, I behave myself - badly most of the time!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's pretty stormy here at the moment, have lost one slate off the roof so far and still blowing a gale, might even have it worse tomorrow, hope our roof stays on. xx


Yeah, that's absolutely the last thing you need at the moment, any potential buyer will definitely want a roof!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It needs blocking, so once again I've unpacked all my stuff again and have started blocking some of the things in the queue. xxxx


How tedious! Perhaps if you don't pack it again, things might start happening?!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's been a terrible windy day today, so I stayed in and did sudoku. Donna came so I sort of helped her a bit, then I went into Karen's and baby Grayson was there. He's about eight months and what a gorgeous, placid baby he is. He seems so bright too. They ask them where the doggy is and he looks at the dog. They ask him to dance and he jumps up and down in his walker and shakes his head. Boy is he a bright one.

I'm going up Stephens tomorrow afternoon. He was telling me that the boiler has broken so it's got to be mended. I'll be coming home if I'm cold, I'm not sharing with the rabbits and gerbles. Everyone stay happy and safe. Love you


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> These are the cards I made from some bits of felt and a few beads.


They are so nice, and Christmassy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yeah, that's absolutely the last thing you need at the moment, any potential buyer will definitely want a roof!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It's rather important that we have one as well until such time we are gone. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Sorry about S & B was less than pleasant today, I hope the ladies concerned, are much less nasty, next week!
> 
> I also hope that Kathlene and Iris begin to show some improvement
> 
> Next thing ...... put the waistcoat aside, for a bit, and work on something a bit simpler. I hope you are feeling more settled soon. xoxoxo


Thankyou Judi, I'm thinking of doing just that. I'm so sick of the sight of it. Glad your mood has lightened.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a terrible windy day today, so I stayed in and did sudoku. Donna came so I sort of helped her a bit, then I went into Karen's and baby Grayson was there. He's about eight months and what a gorgeous, placid baby he is. He seems so bright too. They ask them where the doggy is and he looks at the dog. They ask him to dance and he jumps up and down in his walker and shakes his head. Boy is he a bright one.
> 
> I'm going up Stephens tomorrow afternoon. He was telling me that the boiler has broken so it's got to be mended. I'll be coming home if I'm cold, I'm not sharing with the rabbits and gerbles. Everyone stay happy and safe. Love you


Oh dear, boilers can be expensive things, hope they can get it fixed! You do right to come home if it's chilly, we don't want you going down with the heeby-jeebies!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's rather important that we have one as well until such time we are gone. xxxx


You make a very valid point, especially if the snow comes!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Glad you did not blow away in all the wind that is on your side of the pond. The baby does indeed sound very bright for his age.
Pack your long John's or I should say long Jane's to stay warm in case the boiler is not fixed.


grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a terrible windy day today, so I stayed in and did sudoku. Donna came so I sort of helped her a bit, then I went into Karen's and baby Grayson was there. He's about eight months and what a gorgeous, placid baby he is. He seems so bright too. They ask them where the doggy is and he looks at the dog. They ask him to dance and he jumps up and down in his walker and shakes his head. Boy is he a bright one.
> 
> I'm going up Stephens tomorrow afternoon. He was telling me that the boiler has broken so it's got to be mended. I'll be coming home if I'm cold, I'm not sharing with the rabbits and gerbles. Everyone stay happy and safe. Love you


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You make a very valid point, especially if the snow comes!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oh no not snow please, no snow, just not in the mood for snow. xxxx ☃☃❄


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Glad you did not blow away in all the wind that is on your side of the pond. The baby does indeed sound very bright for his age.
> Pack your long John's or I should say long Jane's to stay warm in case the boiler is not fixed.


I really hope it gets fixed. I have to go really cos this week is definitely graduation day on Friday. I shall try and take a photo and hopefully send it to our Josephine and hope she can put it on kp. I'll have to ask her first. Hello? Hello? Hello you out there? Josephine.? Where r u ? Oops looks like she's felting or something as creative. She will answer, I know she will. Hello? Hello out there.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I really hope it gets fixed. I have to go really cos this week is definitely graduation day on Friday. I shall try and take a photo and hopefully send it to our Josephine and hope she can put it on kp. I'll have to ask her first. Hello? Hello? Hello you out there? Josephine.? Where r u ? Oops looks like she's felting or something as creative. She will answer, I know she will. Hello? Hello out there.


Hello I'm here. Yep send it to me and I'll do the necessary. Enjoy Friday and be a very proud Mum xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Here you go girl! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-scarf


Omg it's awesome thank you.


----------



## gheezi

Islander said:


> New tank cycling, hope to plant up with live plants next. The fish will wait until after Christmas. Woody finds fish tv amusing.


Love that you do this for Woody. I feed the squirrels on my patio so William has something to do. I love telling squirrel haters about it.

P.S. the birds enjoy the food, too. William prefers squirrels


----------



## Islander

gheezi said:


> Love that you do this for Woody. I feed the squirrels on my patio so William has something to do. I love telling squirrel haters about it.
> 
> P.S. the birds enjoy the food, too. William prefers squirrels


It's all about living in harmony!


----------



## gheezi

Islander said:


> It's all about living in harmony!


You bet


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> So true. If you have a broken bone or a serious cut everyone can see the injury and understand. When you do not have visible signs of illness or injury some people just do not take you seriously or understand.


That is so true, even more so if one happens to be a nurse ...... I couldn't put my feet on the floor while I was at work, in one instance due to extreme pain in the sole of both feet! One of the nurses was very concerned that I had damaged my back, but when I got her to understand that I actually could not walk because my feet actually felt like they had been set on fire; all sympathy and concern disappeared ...... fortunately I was able to convince her to at least bring me a chair! No further understanding, or sympathy, even false sympathy ....... I will stop there, or i might make some comments I just might regret (Trish, I know you will know where I am coming from). It has been said by so many people, that the Nursing profession eat their young; regardless of what is going on with the nurse who is experiencing the adverse health episode! Hopefully ... this attitude has changed, since nursing education is now University based; but some how, I don't think it has made much difference! ........... Enough of my ranting, this isn't a common thing for me to do, I usually keep thoughts like these, out of any kind of public place! Many people don't seem to understand the concept that our thoughts should mostly remain private! :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I envy you. I cannot go without any caffeine because of withdrawal headaches. I had to drink two mountain dew yesterday as they are high in caffeine. I cut way back but cannot get away without one good cuppa a day. The caffeine gives me palpitations if I have more than one cup. When I have the headache it is so painful that I cannot even think about the palpitations the jolt of caffeine might cause.





London Girl said:


> Oh dear, damned if you do and damned if you don't!! I have to avoid Coke, chocolate and of course coffee after about midday or it takes me hours to get to sleep, I am fidgety for ages. Mountain Dew would dew me in!!! xxx


I rarely have any kind of caffeinated drinks now, although they don't give me the usual side effects, it only affects my involuntary muscles, which can make life very embarrassing, if one is out & about when this a specific muscle in this category of muscle is affected! :sm12: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I should be too old but they told me to request one in 2020 as I had a recall last time so I have to keep moving it from year to year on the calendar!!xx


Set a reminder on your Google calendar, and it will be automatically forwarded for you! Of course that won't work if one loses their wit! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Only you know how you are feeling Judi and only you know what is best for you, I really hope it keeps working for you dear! xxxx


Thanks June, your comment is behind the reason that I have posted what I am about to do, in a mildly disguised way; I know that all of you are supportive, in your own ways, and for your own reasons! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh, I behave myself - badly most of the time!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


So we might just all be tarred with the same brush! Remember my ancestors came from your region of the planet! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It's pretty stormy here at the moment, have lost one slate off the roof so far and still blowing a gale, might even have it worse tomorrow, hope our roof stays on. xx





London Girl said:


> Yeah, that's absolutely the last thing you need at the moment, any potential buyer will definitely want a roof!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Would there happen to be some spare roof tiles stored anywhere on the property?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Judi, I'm thinking of doing just that. I'm so sick of the sight of it. Glad your mood has lightened.


Thanks Susan, just unloading on here, has helped an enormous amount. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wild and windy, but mild Surrey. I have a friend coming over today so we can spend the whole day playing with felt.

Hope everyone stays safe with the wild weather.

Happy Thursday everyone xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from an also very wild and stormy Wales. The rain woke me up at 5.30 then the wind started, severe weather forecast here for the rest of the morning, hopefully it will die down this afternoon. Apart from the one slate I think the roof is still intact but we do seem to have lost one very small tree (more of a sapling) in the garden that I can see. Am not venturing out to see if any more have come down. Oh and the log burner went out last night. Have emptied that and relit it so have something to curl up in front of now. Another tree blown over down the lane but someone has moved it from across the road so we are not blocked in. Off to catch up now, have a good day. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> It's all about living in harmony!


And I wish more people would live in harmony, with the animals that are still trying to share this planet with us; then they might be with us for much longer than those who have already become extinct!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just staying put and hoping the roof stays on. DH has moved the car up the drive in case any more slates come down, would hate to have his 'precious' damaged. :sm15: xx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am sure you have battened down the hatches to deal with the wild wind. Playing with a friend is always more fun than playing by oneself. I know you will enjoy felting on this wonderful Thursday.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wild and windy, but mild Surrey. I have a friend coming over today so we can spend the whole day playing with felt.
> 
> Hope everyone stays safe with the wild weather.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad to hear you are staying safe and warm inside the house.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from an also very wild and stormy Wales. The rain woke me up at 5.30 then the wind started, severe weather forecast here for the rest of the morning, hopefully it will die down this afternoon. Apart from the one slate I think the roof is still intact but we do seem to have lost one very small tree (more of a sapling) in the garden that I can see. Am not venturing out to see if any more have come down. Oh and the log burner went out last night. Have emptied that and relit it so have something to curl up in front of now. Another tree blown over down the lane but someone has moved it from across the road so we are not blocked in. Off to catch up now, have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Omg it's awesome thank you.


You're welcome, you'll find it's pretty easy! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is so true, even more so if one happens to be a nurse ...... I couldn't put my feet on the floor while I was at work, in one instance due to extreme pain in the sole of both feet! One of the nurses was very concerned that I had damaged my back, but when I got her to understand that I actually could not walk because my feet actually felt like they had been set on fire; all sympathy and concern disappeared ...... fortunately I was able to convince her to at least bring me a chair! No further understanding, or sympathy, even false sympathy ....... I will stop there, or i might make some comments I just might regret (Trish, I know you will know where I am coming from). It has been said by so many people, that the Nursing profession eat their young; regardless of what is going on with the nurse who is experiencing the adverse health episode! Hopefully ... this attitude has changed, since nursing education is now University based; but some how, I don't think it has made much difference! ........... Enough of my ranting, this isn't a common thing for me to do, I usually keep thoughts like these, out of any kind of public place! Many people don't seem to understand the concept that our thoughts should mostly remain private! :sm16: :sm23:


But not on here, you know you can let it all out with us!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Set a reminder on your Google calendar, and it will be automatically forwarded for you! Of course that won't work if one loses their wit! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


....and that's highly likely!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from an also very wild and stormy Wales. The rain woke me up at 5.30 then the wind started, severe weather forecast here for the rest of the morning, hopefully it will die down this afternoon. Apart from the one slate I think the roof is still intact but we do seem to have lost one very small tree (more of a sapling) in the garden that I can see. Am not venturing out to see if any more have come down. Oh and the log burner went out last night. Have emptied that and relit it so have something to curl up in front of now. Another tree blown over down the lane but someone has moved it from across the road so we are not blocked in. Off to catch up now, have a good day. xx


Hang on tight over there dear and I hope the fire stays in! It's pretty windy here but mild, 13'C. There is a beautiful willow tree not far from the bottom of my garden and I have never seen it sway quite so much!! If it falls, I hope it goes the other way!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -2'C (28'F). We've been warned to watch for lake effect snow flurries.
I have about 20 rows of garter before the bind off. I'm ready for this one to be done. I have a brioche shawl waiting to hop on the needles next. Although I'm waffling about the yarn.
I almost couldn't drag the bins out yesterday. The lock on the garage door was frozen. I thought at first that maybe I had a bend in my key so I went back inside and grabbed DDs key, but it wouldn't turn the lock either. So I got on my knees and breathed my hot air on the lock. Must have looked pretty funny, like I was kissing the lock, but it worked. I left a note for mum to get the lock de-icer out of the garage and use it, before I ran off to work.
I have Knit Night tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from an also very wild and stormy Wales. The rain woke me up at 5.30 then the wind started, severe weather forecast here for the rest of the morning, hopefully it will die down this afternoon. Apart from the one slate I think the roof is still intact but we do seem to have lost one very small tree (more of a sapling) in the garden that I can see. Am not venturing out to see if any more have come down. Oh and the log burner went out last night. Have emptied that and relit it so have something to curl up in front of now. Another tree blown over down the lane but someone has moved it from across the road so we are not blocked in. Off to catch up now, have a good day. xx





London Girl said:


> Hang on tight over there dear and I hope the fire stays in! It's pretty windy here but mild, 13'C. There is a beautiful willow tree not far from the bottom of my garden and I have never seen it sway quite so much!! If it falls, I hope it goes the other way!!! xxxx


I like your temperature, but not that wind. I hope it blows over soon without any more downed trees or damage, for both of you.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wild and windy, but mild Surrey. I have a friend coming over today so we can spend the whole day playing with felt.
> 
> Hope everyone stays safe with the wild weather.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxxx


Happy Thursday. Enjoy your felting.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I like your temperature, but not that wind. I hope it blows over soon without any more downed trees or damage, for both of you.


Not to keen on the wind either but I think it is easing off a bit now, fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> But not on here, you know you can let it all out with us!! xxxx


Oh June, I am SO glad I found this group of wonderful women; and now feel safe in sharing my pain, along with my happiness, with you. I came very close to leaving all of you, at one time; BUT I am glad that I stayed with this group, and another person left .... those who were here at that time know about this, and it is no longer important. The important thing about our group, and there have been some wonderful comments about our uniqueness, is that there is only friendship, and no malice, in our group.

Everyone is so encouraging and supportive, when it is needed by one of us; but at the same time, the zaniness and fun keeps on going .... and I love it!

Thank you, everyone, for being who you are! ...... I will stop now, before I get too sloppy ...... not really possible for me, just don't have that in my personality .... ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is so true, even more so if one happens to be a nurse ...... I couldn't put my feet on the floor while I was at work, in one instance due to extreme pain in the sole of both feet! One of the nurses was very concerned that I had damaged my back, but when I got her to understand that I actually could not walk because my feet actually felt like they had been set on fire; all sympathy and concern disappeared ...... fortunately I was able to convince her to at least bring me a chair! No further understanding, or sympathy, even false sympathy ....... I will stop there, or i might make some comments I just might regret (Trish, I know you will know where I am coming from). It has been said by so many people, that the Nursing profession eat their young; regardless of what is going on with the nurse who is experiencing the adverse health episode! Hopefully ... this attitude has changed, since nursing education is now University based; but some how, I don't think it has made much difference! ........... Enough of my ranting, this isn't a common thing for me to do, I usually keep thoughts like these, out of any kind of public place! Many people don't seem to understand the concept that our thoughts should mostly remain private! :sm16: :sm23:


It's the "Facebook" age, where everything that should remain private is broadcast to the entire world.
Mum has always spoken every thought that has come into her head, so I've learned to tune those things that shouldn't be said, out of my conscious thoughts.
If it helps to write it here, then do so.
I don't think it is only the Nursing profession that "eat their young". And from what I've seen, the university background only seems to make it worse not better.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Oh June, I am SO glad I found this group of wonderful women; and now feel safe in sharing my pain, along with my happiness, with you. I came very close to leaving all of you, at one time; BUT I am glad that I stayed with this group, and another person left .... those who were here at that time know about this, and it is no longer important. The important thing about our group, and there have been some wonderful comments about our uniqueness, is that there is only friendship, and no malice, in our group.
> 
> Everyone is so encouraging and supportive, when it is needed by one of us; but at the same time, the zaniness and fun keeps on going .... and I love it!
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for being who you are! ...... I will stop now, before I get too sloppy ...... not really possible for me, just don't have that in my personality .... ????????????


Oh I don't know, you're not doing too bad for sloppiness :sm23: :sm23: perhaps we're bringing it out in you. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ....and that's highly likely!!!


???????????? *OH NO* .... I don't think that is a possibility, I expect all of us to remain sane, and possibly sensible, for the rest of our time together ..... ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no not snow please, no snow, just not in the mood for snow. xxxx ☃☃❄


And you put snowmen emojis on!
The first snow looks pretty, but after I've shovelled that first snow, I've had enough.
I prefer snow falling in the mountains, with me at the bottom.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a terrible windy day today, so I stayed in and did sudoku. Donna came so I sort of helped her a bit, then I went into Karen's and baby Grayson was there. He's about eight months and what a gorgeous, placid baby he is. He seems so bright too. They ask them where the doggy is and he looks at the dog. They ask him to dance and he jumps up and down in his walker and shakes his head. Boy is he a bright one.
> 
> I'm going up Stephens tomorrow afternoon. He was telling me that the boiler has broken so it's got to be mended. I'll be coming home if I'm cold, I'm not sharing with the rabbits and gerbles. Everyone stay happy and safe. Love you


I hope their boiler is fixed before you get there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Oh June, I am SO glad I found this group of wonderful women; and now feel safe in sharing my pain, along with my happiness, with you. I came very close to leaving all of you, at one time; BUT I am glad that I stayed with this group, and another person left .... those who were here at that time know about this, and it is no longer important. The important thing about our group, and there have been some wonderful comments about our uniqueness, is that there is only friendship, and no malice, in our group.
> 
> Everyone is so encouraging and supportive, when it is needed by one of us; but at the same time, the zaniness and fun keeps on going .... and I love it!
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for being who you are! ...... I will stop now, before I get too sloppy ...... not really possible for me, just don't have that in my personality .... ????????????


Happy <hugs> to you Judi. Thank you for sharing all that. (sloppy or not :sm01: )


----------



## nitz8catz

Sorry I need to leave now. I'd like to stay, but I'm expected to show up for work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning that is a new one to me on how to defrost locks. Glad it worked for you. My favorite is to heat the key. Using things like WD-40, hand sanitizer, or petroleum jelly may work. However, they also leave a residue that may attract dirt and lint making the lock harder to open in the future.
I am looking forward to the finish of your cardi. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -2'C (28'F). We've been warned to watch for lake effect snow flurries.
> I have about 20 rows of garter before the bind off. I'm ready for this one to be done. I have a brioche shawl waiting to hop on the needles next. Although I'm waffling about the yarn.
> I almost couldn't drag the bins out yesterday. The lock on the garage door was frozen. I thought at first that maybe I had a bend in my key so I went back inside and grabbed DDs key, but it wouldn't turn the lock either. So I got on my knees and breathed my hot air on the lock. Must have looked pretty funny, like I was kissing the lock, but it worked. I left a note for mum to get the lock de-icer out of the garage and use it, before I ran off to work.
> I have Knit Night tonight.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -2'C (28'F). We've been warned to watch for lake effect snow flurries.
> I have about 20 rows of garter before the bind off. I'm ready for this one to be done. I have a brioche shawl waiting to hop on the needles next. Although I'm waffling about the yarn.
> I almost couldn't drag the bins out yesterday. The lock on the garage door was frozen. I thought at first that maybe I had a bend in my key so I went back inside and grabbed DDs key, but it wouldn't turn the lock either. So I got on my knees and breathed my hot air on the lock. Must have looked pretty funny, like I was kissing the lock, but it worked. I left a note for mum to get the lock de-icer out of the garage and use it, before I ran off to work.
> I have Knit Night tonight.


Nice of you to entertain the neighbours! Glad to hear you are near the end of your cardigan, I assume you tried it and it fitted?? You'll soon be done!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Oh June, I am SO glad I found this group of wonderful women; and now feel safe in sharing my pain, along with my happiness, with you. I came very close to leaving all of you, at one time; BUT I am glad that I stayed with this group, and another person left .... those who were here at that time know about this, and it is no longer important. The important thing about our group, and there have been some wonderful comments about our uniqueness, is that there is only friendship, and no malice, in our group.
> 
> Everyone is so encouraging and supportive, when it is needed by one of us; but at the same time, the zaniness and fun keeps on going .... and I love it!
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for being who you are! ...... I will stop now, before I get too sloppy ...... not really possible for me, just don't have that in my personality .... ????????????


Love you too Judi! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wild and windy, but mild Surrey. I have a friend coming over today so we can spend the whole day playing with felt.
> 
> Hope everyone stays safe with the wild weather.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxxx


Have fun with your felting! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning! I'm off for an early breakfast and chat with a friend this morning. Our weather is a bit damp but not too chilly. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Enjoy your outing with your friend.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! I'm off for an early breakfast and chat with a friend this morning. Our weather is a bit damp but not too chilly. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Love you bunches MJ !????????????


----------



## linkan

DD1 is making me Crazy. We got the message we knew was coming eventually. "Come and get me, we are through". 
Dh took off work the next day (That's $120. gone) An hour or so into the trip and she calls it off. She said that she was just upset and freaked out. So she is staying put,and staying with him.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Enjoy your outing with your friend.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> DD1 is making me Crazy. We got the message we knew was coming eventually. "Come and get me, we are through".
> Dh took off work the next day (That's $120. gone) An hour or so into the trip and she calls it off. She said that she was just upset and freaked out. So she is staying put,and staying with him.


That is so stressful and expensive for you with your DH losing a day's wages. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

So sorry you are going through this stressful time. Hoping things work out for the best for you and her.


linkan said:


> DD1 is making me Crazy. We got the message we knew was coming eventually. "Come and get me, we are through".
> Dh took off work the next day (That's $120. gone) An hour or so into the trip and she calls it off. She said that she was just upset and freaked out. So she is staying put,and staying with him.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> DD1 is making me Crazy. We got the message we knew was coming eventually. "Come and get me, we are through".
> Dh took off work the next day (That's $120. gone) An hour or so into the trip and she calls it off. She said that she was just upset and freaked out. So she is staying put,and staying with him.


Good job she's not nearer, she might have got a ding round the ear!! I don't suppose it will be the last time but it might mean the day will come when she really has had enough!! Big hugs!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> DD1 is making me Crazy. We got the message we knew was coming eventually. "Come and get me, we are through".
> Dh took off work the next day (That's $120. gone) An hour or so into the trip and she calls it off. She said that she was just upset and freaked out. So she is staying put,and staying with him.


Oh no, just breathe, breathe. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Certainly but please don't snigger at my blunder at the end of the first repeat!! I will hace to do a bit of Swiss darning on that!!!xxxx


I'm not sniggering I'm gritting my teeth for you. It looks amazingly clever. I must try the technique.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> The kidneys were all over here. There were 2 whole rows at our local grocery. If I knew how to cook them properly, I would have purchased some. They also had beef hearts but had cut them into quarters??? Must have been some large beefs that were slaughtered.


Beef hearts are huge. Mum used to buy them regularly as they were cheap. She bought whole ones and cooked them in the pressure cooker.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> It's the "Facebook" age, where everything that should remain private is broadcast to the entire world.
> Mum has always spoken every thought that has come into her head, so I've learned to tune those things that shouldn't be said, out of my conscious thoughts.
> If it helps to write it here, then do so.
> I don't think it is only the Nursing profession that "eat their young". And from what I've seen, the university background only seems to make it worse not better.


You can have all the education in the world, but "heart" is the foundation of service to others. I learned empathy from having physical pain myself as I was aging in the force. Have only worked with one or two who should have never picked it for a career.

It's changed though, once upon a time nurses did everything, now they don't. Hands on total care are beneath the education and passed on to the next in line health care personal. I've always felt this removes some of the rapport you can develop with your patients leaving them to feel some nurses are cold.

I try to stay out of hospitals because when I'm visiting I want to do things that I see aren't getting done! :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Swiss darning or do the same thing the same distance from the other end and make it a design element.


I thought it was, to be honest.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Beef hearts are huge. Mum used to buy them regularly as they were cheap. She bought whole ones and cooked them in the pressure cooker.


 I love beef heart sliced thin with gravy and mash. All the variety meats are expensive now, before you used to have to give them away! The last whole tongue I saw was $25 and that's ridiculous.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> DD1 is making me Crazy. We got the message we knew was coming eventually. "Come and get me, we are through".
> Dh took off work the next day (That's $120. gone) An hour or so into the trip and she calls it off. She said that she was just upset and freaked out. So she is staying put,and staying with him.


...sometimes pregnancy hormones can make women out of sorts, especially the first time, and possibly they are still "learning" to be married! I feel for you, hang in there. ❤


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> ???????????? *OH NO* .... I don't think that is a possibility, I expect all of us to remain sane, and possibly sensible, for the rest of our time together ..... ????????????


Grandma Susan is the sane one... remember that! :sm09:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry I need to leave now. I'd like to stay, but I'm expected to show up for work.
> Everyone have a great day.


Come on play hooky! xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wild and windy, but mild Surrey. I have a friend coming over today so we can spend the whole day playing with felt.
> 
> Hope everyone stays safe with the wild weather.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxxx


Don't forget to show us... xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from an also very wild and stormy Wales. The rain woke me up at 5.30 then the wind started, severe weather forecast here for the rest of the morning, hopefully it will die down this afternoon. Apart from the one slate I think the roof is still intact but we do seem to have lost one very small tree (more of a sapling) in the garden that I can see. Am not venturing out to see if any more have come down. Oh and the log burner went out last night. Have emptied that and relit it so have something to curl up in front of now. Another tree blown over down the lane but someone has moved it from across the road so we are not blocked in. Off to catch up now, have a good day. xx


Hope it doesn't cause you a lot of clean up or damage, I imagine your power will go out... stay safe. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -2'C (28'F). We've been warned to watch for lake effect snow flurries.
> I have about 20 rows of garter before the bind off. I'm ready for this one to be done. I have a brioche shawl waiting to hop on the needles next. Although I'm waffling about the yarn.
> I almost couldn't drag the bins out yesterday. The lock on the garage door was frozen. I thought at first that maybe I had a bend in my key so I went back inside and grabbed DDs key, but it wouldn't turn the lock either. So I got on my knees and breathed my hot air on the lock. Must have looked pretty funny, like I was kissing the lock, but it worked. I left a note for mum to get the lock de-icer out of the garage and use it, before I ran off to work.
> I have Knit Night tonight.


That happens with our post box every year, yet I see other's come and have no problem with theirs.. Canada Post won't change the lock though. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear!! Glad your legs were ok this morning, FM did you in again, Freddy Mercury, that is!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'd settle for that FM!


----------



## Islander

Mom's mad because her volunteer online grocery shopper has been removed and given another job in the store. Have been told by the delivery person if enough people complain they might put her back. It's hard for the older people who have forged a new friendship and have their groceries picked to order. The new girl is making all kinds of boo boo's. Mom doesn't like having her toilet and house cleaning products put in with the meat!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Wish they would. They are not interested the knitting, they think I'm amazing because I have knitted lace! I tried to get them to have a KAL, that went down very quickly!


I don't go to knitting meetings for that reason. I want to learn more, but some people hate it if you can do something they can't.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I went to over 60's today and won NO MONEY, but three pits of biscuits which I think will end up at the family,s. The boys are a little like gannets and will eat most things.
> 
> I think I'll have to take a rain check on Iris tomorrow, Donna is here in the morning and I don't know if I can get in the afternoon. I'll see.
> 
> Stephen says his neck and everything is spot on today, so life's a ball.....and I actually put some makeup on today, which I've rarely done since Albert went. I just felt like it today. Every day is different to me. I think I'm over it then BAM I'm down again, but I'm on the way up again. Now...
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say today. Love yawl.


Love you too. Hang on to that high and remember it when you're low.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales, wind not too bad at the moment but we will see. Finished my shawl yesterday, by missing one row and using some yarn I had left from the first ball got it finished with about 2 foot of yarn spare. No need to go to the yarn shop on Tuesday but will go anyway :sm15: See y'all later. xx


Plenty of sound reasoning there!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds a satisfying sort of day, apart from the blood test, no excitement planned here today, we had ours yesterday when the gas arrived, the postman ignored us yesterday so one sort of cancelled out the other, oh well perhaps I couldn't have coped with both on the same day. xx :sm23:


Too much excitement is bad for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> With you on that one Judi. Sending love and hugs xxxx


Fortunately we have people like us who do understand how wearing constant pain can be even without the flare-ups.


----------



## SaxonLady

gheezi said:


> Love that you do this for Woody. I feed the squirrels on my patio so William has something to do. I love telling squirrel haters about it.
> 
> P.S. the birds enjoy the food, too. William prefers squirrels


Is William a cat or a dog? Just curious. Welcome to our little madhouse. I'm in the attic.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Oh June, I am SO glad I found this group of wonderful women; and now feel safe in sharing my pain, along with my happiness, with you. I came very close to leaving all of you, at one time; BUT I am glad that I stayed with this group, and another person left .... those who were here at that time know about this, and it is no longer important. The important thing about our group, and there have been some wonderful comments about our uniqueness, is that there is only friendship, and no malice, in our group.
> 
> Everyone is so encouraging and supportive, when it is needed by one of us; but at the same time, the zaniness and fun keeps on going .... and I love it!
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for being who you are! ...... I will stop now, before I get too sloppy ...... not really possible for me, just don't have that in my personality .... ????????????


Oh I think that you stay firm and sensible so much that when you do break out you can be extremely 'sloppy'. It's called gratitude and I have it in buckets for all of you.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> DD1 is making me Crazy. We got the message we knew was coming eventually. "Come and get me, we are through".
> Dh took off work the next day (That's $120. gone) An hour or so into the trip and she calls it off. She said that she was just upset and freaked out. So she is staying put,and staying with him.


That'll happen a few times I suspect until she finally gives up on him.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not sniggering I'm gritting my teeth for you. It looks amazingly clever. I must try the technique.


So easy Janet, will send you the pattern! Does that mean you didn't spot my second blunder? :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You can have all the education in the world, but "heart" is the foundation of service to others. I learned empathy from having physical pain myself as I was aging in the force. Have only worked with one or two who should have never picked it for a career.
> 
> It's changed though, once upon a time nurses did everything, now they don't. Hands on total care are beneath the education and passed on to the next in line health care personal. I've always felt this removes some of the rapport you can develop with your patients leaving them to feel some nurses are cold.
> 
> I try to stay out of hospitals because when I'm visiting I want to do things that I see aren't getting done! :sm16: :sm02:


I bet you do! I know the bosses think today's way more efficient but I say "Bring back matron!!" xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I thought it was, to be honest.


Oh bless you!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I love beef heart sliced thin with gravy and mash. All the variety meats are expensive now, before you used to have to give them away! The last whole tongue I saw was $25 and that's ridiculous.


People have got so snobby about meat, plenty of tasty and nourishing stuff on most animals but everyone wants steak these days, also because a lot of people don't know how to cook the other stuff. There, I've said me piece! :sm26: :sm16: :sm09: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> People have got so snobby about meat, plenty of tasty and nourishing stuff on most animals but everyone wants steak these days, also because a lot of people don't know how to cook the other stuff. There, I've said me piece! :sm26: :sm16: :sm09: xxx


I totally agree with you. Bring back Domestic Science in schools and learning from Mum xx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> New tank cycling, hope to plant up with live plants next. The fish will wait until after Christmas. Woody finds fish tv amusing.


Oh I do miss dad's fish tanks!! So pretty!


----------



## jinx

The other students in my class were under 20 years of age. I was in my late 40's. I told the instructions a person should not become a nurse until they have been a patient at least once. They could not understand how important the little things can be to a patient. To most of them if the book did not say it, they did not do it.


Islander said:


> You can have all the education in the world, but "heart" is the foundation of service to others. I learned empathy from having physical pain myself as I was aging in the force. Have only worked with one or two who should have never picked it for a career.
> 
> It's changed though, once upon a time nurses did everything, now they don't. Hands on total care are beneath the education and passed on to the next in line health care personal. I've always felt this removes some of the rapport you can develop with your patients leaving them to feel some nurses are cold.
> 
> I try to stay out of hospitals because when I'm visiting I want to do things that I see aren't getting done! :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Mom's mad because her volunteer online grocery shopper has been removed and given another job in the store. Have been told by the delivery person if enough people complain they might put her back. It's hard for the older people who have forged a new friendship and have their groceries picked to order. The new girl is making all kinds of boo boo's. Mom doesn't like having her toilet and house cleaning products put in with the meat!


Oh yikes, your mom is right. The new person needs some training. The only time I very politely mentioned anything about the way my groceries were packaged is when I had 25 items and 23 separate bags. The over use of bags is bad for the eco system and expensive. The manager I talked to was rude and said, "sooo and whatever." That irritated me as I thought I was just giving her a heads up that she could address and save them money. I politely talked to corporate and to my surprise I received a $10.00 credit. They also must have talked to her as months later the deliverers ask us if things are packed acceptably.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hope it doesn't cause you a lot of clean up or damage, I imagine your power will go out... stay safe. xoxo


Things have thankfully settled down a bit now although we are still getting lots of rain, I can cope with that. One pane blew out of the greenhouse but that has happened before and instead of replacing them with glass we put plastic sheets in and it was one of those that blew out so DH just had to put it back in. No, just for once our power behaved itself. xx


----------



## jinx

The people I met at the meetings would not share with others if they were asked how to do something. Seemed they were smug because they could do things others did not know how to do.


SaxonLady said:


> I don't go to knitting meetings for that reason. I want to learn more, but some people hate it if you can do something they can't.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Mom's mad because her volunteer online grocery shopper has been removed and given another job in the store. Have been told by the delivery person if enough people complain they might put her back. It's hard for the older people who have forged a new friendship and have their groceries picked to order. The new girl is making all kinds of boo boo's. Mom doesn't like having her toilet and house cleaning products put in with the meat!


Pity help the new deliverer. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Too much excitement is bad for you.


I would like 'bad' for a change. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So easy Janet, will send you the pattern! Does that mean you didn't spot my second blunder? :sm09: xxx


I didn't, will have to find the picture and have a look. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> People have got so snobby about meat, plenty of tasty and nourishing stuff on most animals but everyone wants steak these days, also because a lot of people don't know how to cook the other stuff. There, I've said me piece! :sm26: :sm16: :sm09: xxx


And very true, some joints can last a lot longer than burgers and work out cheaper in the long run. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I totally agree with you. Bring back Domestic Science in schools and learning from Mum xx


Didn't learn much from either but learnt by trial and error. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Mom's mad because her volunteer online grocery shopper has been removed and given another job in the store. Have been told by the delivery person if enough people complain they might put her back. It's hard for the older people who have forged a new friendship and have their groceries picked to order. The new girl is making all kinds of boo boo's. Mom doesn't like having her toilet and house cleaning products put in with the meat!


I don't blame her on that one it's a pet peeve of mine too!


----------



## binkbrice

I just want to say thank you Barny for the wonderful package they fit both of us


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I just want to say thank you Barny for the wonderful package they fit both of us


Pleased you like them and that they fit OK, you can think of me when it snows. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> The other students in my class were under 20 years of age. I was in my late 40's. I told the instructions a person should not become a nurse until they have been a patient at least once. They could not understand how important the little things can be to a patient. To most of them if the book did not say it, they did not do it.


Even if I wasn't doing anything for a patient I visited often and let them know I was available... that makes for a happy patient, they ring less. 
I became one because I was locked up in traction for 3 months after breaking my hip at 18, the nurses who cared for me inspired me. I was 26 when I was hired. The nurses that were my age are just now retiring. There's a huge shortage. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I totally agree with you. Bring back Domestic Science in schools and learning from Mum xx


We made muffins till they came out of our ears! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I totally agree with you. Bring back Domestic Science in schools and learning from Mum xx


I was surprised to hear the other day that Liv is doing Food Technology, AKA cookery at school. Sadly, she will only do it for one term! I did it all through secondary school, cookery alternating with sewing, made me the super-sewing chef I am today!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## Islander

I'm being very domestic today, chicken soup, braised round steaks with tomatoes and onion, firewood, laundry... and little breaks with my sisters! Mr. J is enjoying his snooker as always. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The other students in my class were under 20 years of age. I was in my late 40's. I told the instructions a person should not become a nurse until they have been a patient at least once. They could not understand how important the little things can be to a patient. To most of them if the book did not say it, they did not do it.


Absolutely, doctors are particularly bad at doing this, bedside manner is a thing of the past!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh yikes, your mom is right. The new person needs some training. The only time I very politely mentioned anything about the way my groceries were packaged is when I had 25 items and 23 separate bags. The over use of bags is bad for the eco system and expensive. The manager I talked to was rude and said, "sooo and whatever." That irritated me as I thought I was just giving her a heads up that she could address and save them money. I politely talked to corporate and to my surprise I received a $10.00 credit. They also must have talked to her as months later the deliverers ask us if things are packed acceptably.


Well done, we should politely speak up!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I didn't, will have to find the picture and have a look. xxxx :sm15:


Thanks, I knew i could rely on you!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I just want to say thank you Barny for the wonderful package they fit both of us


Nice one Jacky!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'm being very domestic today, chicken soup, braised round steaks with tomatoes and onion, firewood, laundry... and little breaks with my sisters! Mr. J is enjoying his snooker as always. xxxx


We just had Hunter's Chicken, very kindly made by Mr Morrison, roast potatoes, cauliflower and broccoli, it was very nice! Have done a bit more sewing on the playsuits and had my hair cut, too short and slightly lopsided as usual :sm16: Hey, she's cheap!! :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I was surprised to hear the other day that Liv is doing Food Technology, AKA cookery at school. Sadly, she will only do it for one term! I did it all through secondary school, cookery alternating with sewing, made me the super-sewing chef I am today!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


We made apron's ( till them came out of our ears! ) then graduated to an a-line skirt and then a simple dress. I will never forget the fabric, a heavy cotton mix that was bilious pink with huge hippy flowers all over it. :sm06: It had sizing that wouldn't wash out and when I wore it in the sun I would smell like a fish. The first time I wore it to high school no one would stand beside me and I called Mom to bring me some more clothes... and she showed up with some of her own clothes. :sm16: That was the worst day of my life! :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I just want to say thank you Barny for the wonderful package they fit both of us


Wonderful hats and a nice surprise! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> We just had Hunter's Chicken, very kindly made by Mr Morrison, roast potatoes, cauliflower and broccoli, it was very nice! Have done a bit more sewing on the playsuits and had my hair cut, too short and slightly lopsided as usual :sm16: Hey, she's cheap!! :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Too short and slightly offside is in style... didn't you know! xox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Oh I do miss dad's fish tanks!! So pretty!


Thank you Lisa, if I ever have to move I don't want to think about it. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Oh yikes, your mom is right. The new person needs some training. The only time I very politely mentioned anything about the way my groceries were packaged is when I had 25 items and 23 separate bags. The over use of bags is bad for the eco system and expensive. The manager I talked to was rude and said, "sooo and whatever." That irritated me as I thought I was just giving her a heads up that she could address and save them money. I politely talked to corporate and to my surprise I received a $10.00 credit. They also must have talked to her as months later the deliverers ask us if things are packed acceptably.


The grocery here is good that way, they replace the article and give a $10 gift card as well.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Absolutely, doctors are particularly bad at doing this, bedside manner is a thing of the past!!


We had a Dr that could carve a turkey outstanding! And did every year at the Christmas Party.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Pleased you like them and that they fit OK, you can think of me when it snows. xx :sm09: :sm09:


It snowed most of the day on Tuesday, Michael calls his the grinch hat as right now that is all he talks about!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm being very domestic today, chicken soup, braised round steaks with tomatoes and onion, firewood, laundry... and little breaks with my sisters! Mr. J is enjoying his snooker as always. xxxx


Wow a domestic goddess :sm23: What snooker is Mr. J watching? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Absolutely, doctors are particularly bad at doing this, bedside manner is a thing of the past!!


You want the doctor I have in Manchester, lovely bedside manner, takes time to explain things, even draws diagrams (not that he's very good at art) and listens to what you want. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks, I knew i could rely on you!! :sm09: xxxx


Had to go back to 168 and couldn't see anything obvious. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Nice one Jacky!!!


Aw it was nothing, can't give comforting hugs but can hug heads. xxxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Never go outside to shovel snow without coat and hat/mitts. You can always take extra layers off once you heat up outside, but you need the coat and hat/mitts when you stop shovelling. DD quite often ends up shovelling snow with a tee shirt, jeans and big snow boots, but her coat is on the top of the car waiting for her to finish. If our door locked, mum would never hear her either.
> There is a stretch of the highway with temporary concrete barriers along the edge. There are no shoulders to pull over if my car decides to quit. That would be my nightmare, having the car broken down in live traffic lanes.


We always keep extra blankets in the car during winter months in case we break down somewhere . and if we go on even a short trip we make sure we take a ration bag with us just in case too. We use to carry kitty litter in the trunk too in case you get stuck in mud or snow . honhon and i like to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We just had Hunter's Chicken, very kindly made by Mr Morrison, roast potatoes, cauliflower and broccoli, it was very nice! Have done a bit more sewing on the playsuits and had my hair cut, too short and slightly lopsided as usual :sm16: Hey, she's cheap!! :sm23: :sm23: xxx


It'll grow again. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> We had a Dr that could carve a turkey outstanding! And did every year at the Christmas Party.


A surgeon I presume. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> It snowed most of the day on Tuesday, Michael calls his the grinch hat as right now that is all he talks about!


Oh well at least it's got a name. xx :sm16:


----------



## linkan

Beautiful cards Josephine????


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, the weather once again has been foul. Windy and wet. I'm at Stephens and we've had a McDonald's, they didn't quite get the order right, but then again McDonald's usually don't. Tomorrow is graduation day so I'm looking forward to that, I know Stephen wishes his dad was here but it's not to be. I'll give him two hugs.

I don't have any more news, so I'll catch up. Hope you are all ok.


----------



## grandma susan

gheezi said:


> Love that you do this for Woody. I feed the squirrels on my patio so William has something to do. I love telling squirrel haters about it.
> 
> P.S. the birds enjoy the food, too. William prefers squirrels


Hello gheez, I've got birds that I feed and love them. I also have three grey squirrels that eat all the peanuts put out for the birds, welcome to connections.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Oh June, I am SO glad I found this group of wonderful women; and now feel safe in sharing my pain, along with my happiness, with you. I came very close to leaving all of you, at one time; BUT I am glad that I stayed with this group, and another person left .... those who were here at that time know about this, and it is no longer important. The important thing about our group, and there have been some wonderful comments about our uniqueness, is that there is only friendship, and no malice, in our group.
> 
> Everyone is so encouraging and supportive, when it is needed by one of us; but at the same time, the zaniness and fun keeps on going .... and I love it!
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for being who you are! ...... I will stop now, before I get too sloppy ...... not really possible for me, just don't have that in my personality .... ????????????


Thank you so much Judi for being my Australian sister. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hang on tight over there dear and I hope the fire stays in! It's pretty windy here but mild, 13'C. There is a beautiful willow tree not far from the bottom of my garden and I have never seen it sway quite so much!! If it falls, I hope it goes the other way!!! xxxx


Talking of trees.....my pussyfoot willow tree has beautiful buds on it, you'd think it was coming into bloom. Unbelievable .


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> DD1 is making me Crazy. We got the message we knew was coming eventually. "Come and get me, we are through".
> Dh took off work the next day (That's $120. gone) An hour or so into the trip and she calls it off. She said that she was just upset and freaked out. So she is staying put,and staying with him.


Sorry you had to go through that, but it's what mama and dads do, as she will with her youngster. Just shows how good parents you are. Give it time...she'll be home.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Grandma Susan is the sane one... remember that! :sm09:


You're right again trish. Well done sister.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Had to go back to 168 and couldn't see anything obvious. xxxx :sm15:


I don't either. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I don't either. :sm02: xxxooo


Perhaps she will confess tomorrow. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps she will confess tomorrow. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow a domestic goddess :sm23: What snooker is Mr. J watching? xx


All I can remember was it was the 2018 Irish Open? Sullivan vs Chen or Higgins I think....I could be wrong. Changing the litter boxes give me bonus goddess points! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw it was nothing, can't give comforting hugs but can hug heads. xxxx


I can vouch for that.. you're awesome. :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> A surgeon I presume. xx :sm23:


Yes Watson!


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, the weather once again has been foul. Windy and wet. I'm at Stephens and we've had a McDonald's, they didn't quite get the order right, but then again McDonald's usually don't. Tomorrow is graduation day so I'm looking forward to that, I know Stephen wishes his dad was here but it's not to be. I'll give him two hugs.
> 
> I don't have any more news, so I'll catch up. Hope you are all ok.


Albert will be standing right beside you, never doubt it. Have a wonderful day with your family, I know you will be proud. ❤ xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> All I can remember was it was the 2018 Irish Open? Sullivan vs Chen or Higgins I think....I could be wrong. Changing the litter boxes give me bonus goddess points! :sm17:


I wonder why we haven't got it on, probably one of the pay-for channels. How's the halo doing? xx ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I can vouch for that.. you're awesome. :sm24:


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I wonder why we haven't got it on, probably one of the pay-for channels. How's the halo doing? xx ????????


Kody box... if someone is streaming it, we can watch it. Won't say anything else. :sm08:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


Hi Pam... how did you morning go, pass any yarn shops lately? Just found a new one in Duncan, she bought all the stock from Ingrid who retired and is selling it at 15% off as well as bringing in new. The Loom has their 30% off sale in January... Mom is going to have to reign in until then! xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Sorry you had to go through that, but it's what mama and dads do, as she will with her youngster. Just shows how good parents you are. Give it time...she'll be home.


I've always told my girls... you just wait until you have your own kids, then you'll know. Think I scared them off having any! :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hi Pam... how did you morning go, pass any yarn shops lately? Just found a new one in Duncan, she bought all the stock from Ingrid who retired and is selling it at 15% off as well as bringing in new. The Loom has their 30% off sale in January... Mom is going to have to reign in until then! xxx


I met up for breakfast with my friend Leslie who owns a yarn shop with her daughter. After breakfast we went over to the shop for a bit more of a visit. We try to do that at least once a month. She's become a great friend. Interesting news about the yarn community in your area. I wish the new shop much success. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=5&usernum=51164 I see it, but I had to search for it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=5&usernum=51164 I see it, but I had to search for it.


Where? xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Where? xx


I will let June tell you, if she wants to. A clue is to count.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I will let June tell you, if she wants to. A clue is to count.


The counting clue helped i found it!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning anyone from a still breezy but sunny Wales. Everyone was very quiet through our night what you all up to over the pond? Nothing planned for the day, have rescued the fire again and am off to do a bit more blocking, see you later when you all surface. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to do a bit more felting today and some laundry if I can fit it in! Happy Friday everyone. x


----------



## jinx

Morning. I slept in this a.m. I did not get up until 3:30. Glad you have sunshine.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning anyone from a still breezy but sunny Wales. Everyone was very quiet through our night what you all up to over the pond? Nothing planned for the day, have rescued the fire again and am off to do a bit more blocking, see you later when you all surface. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday to you. I am hoping we also have sun today. Gray overcast days get boring real fast and a shot of sunshine is always welcome.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to do a bit more felting today and some laundry if I can fit it in! Happy Friday everyone. x


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> All I can remember was it was the 2018 Irish Open? Sullivan vs Chen or Higgins I think....I could be wrong. Changing the litter boxes give me bonus goddess points! :sm17:


You are a true domestic goddess, eat your heart out Nigella (what ever happened to Nigella?) xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I met up for breakfast with my friend Leslie who owns a yarn shop with her daughter. After breakfast we went over to the shop for a bit more of a visit. We try to do that at least once a month. She's become a great friend. Interesting news about the yarn community in your area. I wish the new shop much success. :sm01: xxxooo


That is one beautiful yarn shop, we certainly don't have anything like it here in the south east, not even in Central London!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright, sunny and mild London!! Not much planned for today, shopping a little later as we will be at the pantomime in Greenwich with Sam and the kids on Sunday, finish the second playsuit and, if I can find the energy, vacuum the bedroom, it's not good!!!

I have marked the errors for you on my knitting, it will annoy me every time look at it but I'm not ripping it, if anyone notices when I am wearing it, they are studying me too bloomin' closely!! :sm22: :sm22: 

Have a good one everybody, especially our Susan at Stephen's graduation, hope his pain won't spoil the day for him!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Snow flurries around lunch then the temperature starts going up. There is supposed to be rain all day tomorrow, with thunderstorms possible!!
Knit Night was good last night. Not quite as loud and boisterous as some nights. There was knitting surgery going on in the back of the store. A 7 year old boy had cut up his teacher's hat. She had bought this hat in Peru when she went to Machu Picchu and was quite sentimental to her. The store owner found some alpaca yarn that matched almost perfectly, but the teacher and the lady helping her had to cut out most of a row to get live stitches to fix it. It was looking good by the time she left.
The fellow who is doing a garter cardi like mine had to rip out a large section of his knitting so he is back to basically just the arms, and is knitting the back again.
I may have to bind mine off soon as I'm running out of yarn on my extra ball.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, sunny and mild London!! Not much planned for today, shopping a little later as we will be at the pantomime in Greenwich with Sam and the kids on Sunday, finish the second playsuit and, if I can find the energy, vacuum the bedroom, it's not good!!!
> 
> I have marked the errors for you on my knitting, it will annoy me every time look at it but I'm not ripping it, if anyone notices when I am wearing it, they are studying me too bloomin' closely!! :sm22: :sm22:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, especially our Susan at Stephen's graduation, hope his pain won't spoil the day for him!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxx


You could always repeat the little motif occasionally. Make it look like a design element.
If you can live with it, then it's fine.
I AM one of those people who examines people's sweaters while I standing in line. Mostly to see if I can recreate them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Snow flurries around lunch then the temperature starts going up. There is supposed to be rain all day tomorrow, with thunderstorms possible!!
> Knit Night was good last night. Not quite as loud and boisterous as some nights. There was knitting surgery going on in the back of the store. A 7 year old boy had cut up his teacher's hat. She had bought this hat in Peru when she went to Machu Picchu and was quite sentimental to her. The store owner found some alpaca yarn that matched almost perfectly, but the teacher and the lady helping her had to cut out most of a row to get live stitches to fix it. It was looking good by the time she left.
> The fellow who is doing a garter cardi like mine had to rip out a large section of his knitting so he is back to basically just the arms, and is knitting the back again.
> I may have to bind mine off soon as I'm running out of yarn on my extra ball.


Ah, someone else playing yarn chicken, hope you win. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Snow flurries around lunch then the temperature starts going up. There is supposed to be rain all day tomorrow, with thunderstorms possible!!
> Knit Night was good last night. Not quite as loud and boisterous as some nights. There was knitting surgery going on in the back of the store. A 7 year old boy had cut up his teacher's hat. She had bought this hat in Peru when she went to Machu Picchu and was quite sentimental to her. The store owner found some alpaca yarn that matched almost perfectly, but the teacher and the lady helping her had to cut out most of a row to get live stitches to fix it. It was looking good by the time she left.
> The fellow who is doing a garter cardi like mine had to rip out a large section of his knitting so he is back to basically just the arms, and is knitting the back again.
> I may have to bind mine off soon as I'm running out of yarn on my extra ball.


Little #%@&£¥§¶!!!!!!

Hope your binding off means that you have enough cardigan to keep you warm!!! Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I slept in this a.m. I did not get up until 3:30. Glad you have sunshine.


When my alarm went off at 4:30, I turned it off, rolled over and went back to sleep. Bella-kitty didn't let me sleep too long, her tummy was hungry.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to do a bit more felting today and some laundry if I can fit it in! Happy Friday everyone. x


Enjoy the sunshine for me. Happy Friday.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You could always repeat the little motif occasionally. Make it look like a design element.
> If you can live with it, then it's fine.
> I AM one of those people who examines people's sweaters while I standing in line. Mostly to see if I can recreate them.


Oh, I don't mind your looking at my knitting closely, you've already seen it!! :sm04:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning anyone from a still breezy but sunny Wales. Everyone was very quiet through our night what you all up to over the pond? Nothing planned for the day, have rescued the fire again and am off to do a bit more blocking, see you later when you all surface. xx


Were you able to check your roof for any other slates that have come off?
Happy blocking day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Hi Pam... how did you morning go, pass any yarn shops lately? Just found a new one in Duncan, she bought all the stock from Ingrid who retired and is selling it at 15% off as well as bringing in new. The Loom has their 30% off sale in January... Mom is going to have to reign in until then! xxx


I'm loving all the yarn stores around me, although my finances are complaining. 
I did buy plain grey yarn for making Stuart's Christmas socks last night.
The lady who owns the yarn store downtown also owns the yarn store in Whitby.
And the other lady who owns the yarn store where I go for Knit Night, is friends with the lady who owns the yarn store in Bowmanville, where I buy my needles.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Were you able to check your roof for any other slates that have come off?
> Happy blocking day.


Yes had a quick check, all seems to be where it should be, roofer coming sometime to fix it. I've started blocking but not on the blocks yet. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Talking of trees.....my pussyfoot willow tree has beautiful buds on it, you'd think it was coming into bloom. Unbelievable .


Our star magnolia has buds on it too. I think they're a little confused.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, the weather once again has been foul. Windy and wet. I'm at Stephens and we've had a McDonald's, they didn't quite get the order right, but then again McDonald's usually don't. Tomorrow is graduation day so I'm looking forward to that, I know Stephen wishes his dad was here but it's not to be. I'll give him two hugs.
> 
> I don't have any more news, so I'll catch up. Hope you are all ok.


I hope the weather doesn't cause any problems for the graduation ceremony. I'm sure Stephen is very glad that you are there.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> We always keep extra blankets in the car during winter months in case we break down somewhere . and if we go on even a short trip we make sure we take a ration bag with us just in case too. We use to carry kitty litter in the trunk too in case you get stuck in mud or snow . honhon and i like to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


It sounds like you looked in the trunk of my car. Blankets, old sleeping bags, extra hats and mitts, kitty litter, shovel, and commercial road-side safety kits with flares (I don't know how to use them), reflector triangles and candle and matches. I also have a tent and folding chairs for summer.


----------



## jinx

Morning. It is no wonder the trees and flowers are confused. The temperatures bounce drastically from one day to another. I cannot tell what our weather is like today as it is so foggy one cannot see 10 feet in front of themselves.


nitz8catz said:


> Our star magnolia has buds on it too. I think they're a little confused.


----------



## nitz8catz

Aw shucks, time to go to work. (I don't wanna....)
Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Aw shucks, time to go to work. (I don't wanna....)
> Have a good Friday everyone.


Never mind, Saturday tomorrow!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Aw shucks, time to go to work. (I don't wanna....)
> Have a good Friday everyone.


Never mind it's Friday, the weekend is nearly here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Never mind, Saturday tomorrow!! Xxxx


Great minds ............. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Great minds ............. xxxx :sm23:


Hehehe!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh ye of little feet!!! xxxx


Isn't that most of you English ladies? ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Isn't that most of you English ladies? ????????????


Not necessarily, it tends to go with height, generally speaking. I am 5' or 1.5 metres tall and take a 4.5 shoe!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not necessarily, it tends to go with height, generally speaking. I am 5' or 1.5 metres tall and take a 4.5 shoe!


Big feet. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Isn't that most of you English ladies? ????????????


That's vos England is small. No riom fir big feet????


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy St. Andrew's day to all those with Scottish ancestors.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of this partly sunny part of the world. I finally got my blood test yesterday. Good thing I went as it was high. Simple fix to skip meds for one day. Today I should go to chiropractor to see if he can put my knee back in alignment. I really have to get my hair cut. However, I need someone to give me a swift kick to get myself moving. I did finish my household chores. I do not see me doing much more than that today other than knit. I chose this pattern to make. Not exactly what I was looking for, but close enough. https://feltmagnet.com/textiles-sewing/Baby-Sweater-Free-Knitting-Pattern-Seamless-Braided-Cable-Baby-Sweater


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> So easy Janet, will send you the pattern! Does that mean you didn't spot my second blunder? :sm09: xxx


No I didn't. Did you really make another?


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> That's vos England is small. No riom fir big feet????


Thanks for that. A 4 is our 6. That makes more sense to me with my size 10.5 feet.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> The people I met at the meetings would not share with others if they were asked how to do something. Seemed they were smug because they could do things others did not know how to do.


then they shouldn't be there. Meetings are for sharing information.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I just want to say thank you Barny for the wonderful package they fit both of us


love them both, and they go well together.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Talking of trees.....my pussyfoot willow tree has beautiful buds on it, you'd think it was coming into bloom. Unbelievable .


a lot of trees and plants are blooming again. I just hope the frosts keep off for a while.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, sunny and mild London!! Not much planned for today, shopping a little later as we will be at the pantomime in Greenwich with Sam and the kids on Sunday, finish the second playsuit and, if I can find the energy, vacuum the bedroom, it's not good!!!
> 
> I have marked the errors for you on my knitting, it will annoy me every time look at it but I'm not ripping it, if anyone notices when I am wearing it, they are studying me too bloomin' closely!! :sm22: :sm22:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, especially our Susan at Stephen's graduation, hope his pain won't spoil the day for him!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxx


I thought it was a design feature, alternate sizing. Again I would have been tempted to incorporate it.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> You could always repeat the little motif occasionally. Make it look like a design element.
> If you can live with it, then it's fine.
> I AM one of those people who examines people's sweaters while I standing in line. Mostly to see if I can recreate them.


I do that. I certainly don't look for errors.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I do that. I certainly don't look for errors.


I don't either! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of this partly sunny part of the world. I finally got my blood test yesterday. Good thing I went as it was high. Simple fix to skip meds for one day. Today I should go to chiropractor to see if he can put my knee back in alignment. I really have to get my hair cut. However, I need someone to give me a swift kick to get myself moving. I did finish my household chores. I do not see me doing much more than that today other than knit. I chose this pattern to make. Not exactly what I was looking for, but close enough. https://feltmagnet.com/textiles-sewing/Baby-Sweater-Free-Knitting-Pattern-Seamless-Braided-Cable-Baby-Sweater


That's a lovely design.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Big feet. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


What size are you, twinkle toes? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of this partly sunny part of the world. I finally got my blood test yesterday. Good thing I went as it was high. Simple fix to skip meds for one day. Today I should go to chiropractor to see if he can put my knee back in alignment. I really have to get my hair cut. However, I need someone to give me a swift kick to get myself moving. I did finish my household chores. I do not see me doing much more than that today other than knit. I chose this pattern to make. Not exactly what I was looking for, but close enough. https://feltmagnet.com/textiles-sewing/Baby-Sweater-Free-Knitting-Pattern-Seamless-Braided-Cable-Baby-Sweater


That's really cute!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> No I didn't. Did you really make another?


Go back a bit and you'll find the picture with some arrows on it!! :sm12: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for that. A 4 is our 6. That makes more sense to me with my size 10.5 feet.


Woah!!!! :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's another damp morning here but supposed to be getting dryer over the weekend. I'm off in a few minutes to meet up with a couple of friends for our Friday morning coffee, chat and knit. Not much else planned for today other than a stop at the bank to deposit a check and then home to help Mr. Ric load some very heavy garbage cans into the truck. We'll be off to the dump to empty them, so he can fill them back up again! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's another damp morning here but supposed to be getting dryer over the weekend. I'm off in a few minutes to meet up with a couple of friends for our Friday morning coffee, chat and knit. Not much else planned for today other than a stop at the bank to deposit a check and then home to help Mr. Ric load some very heavy garbage cans into the truck. We'll be off to the dump to empty them, so he can fill them back up again! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hi Sweetie, I take it you still haven't heard any more from Transit Sound? The suspense is getting unbearable, I don't know how you aren't bouncing off the walls!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of this partly sunny part of the world. I finally got my blood test yesterday. Good thing I went as it was high. Simple fix to skip meds for one day. Today I should go to chiropractor to see if he can put my knee back in alignment. I really have to get my hair cut. However, I need someone to give me a swift kick to get myself moving. I did finish my household chores. I do not see me doing much more than that today other than knit. I chose this pattern to make. Not exactly what I was looking for, but close enough. https://feltmagnet.com/textiles-sewing/Baby-Sweater-Free-Knitting-Pattern-Seamless-Braided-Cable-Baby-Sweater


The sun stopped shining here and it has been pouring with rain on and off all afternoon. From the previous posts you will see that it wouldn't much point giving you a kick up the ...... I've only got small feet. Love the pattern. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What size are you, twinkle toes? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Size 3 xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Go back a bit and you'll find the picture with some arrows on it!! :sm12: xxxx


I wish I hadn't thought of mosaic, I now have the urge to do one, have found one with written pattern so will get the yarn on Tuesday. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's another damp morning here but supposed to be getting dryer over the weekend. I'm off in a few minutes to meet up with a couple of friends for our Friday morning coffee, chat and knit. Not much else planned for today other than a stop at the bank to deposit a check and then home to help Mr. Ric load some very heavy garbage cans into the truck. We'll be off to the dump to empty them, so he can fill them back up again! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Sounds as though Mr. Ric is have a serious clear out. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hi Sweetie, I take it you still haven't heard any more from Transit Sound? The suspense is getting unbearable, I don't know how you aren't bouncing off the walls!!! xxxx


Believe me us house sellers are bouncing, we just do it quietly. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Photo from Susan of Stephen's graduation.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I wish I hadn't thought of mosaic, I now have the urge to do one, have found one with written pattern so will get the yarn on Tuesday. xxxx


If your looking for an easy mosaic pattern this one is written and charted. I made it on Monday. It only take a couple hours. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/mud-hat-2


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from Susan of Stephen's graduation.


Congratulations Steven. This wonderful day has finally arrived. Thanks Susan and Purple for sharing the picture.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Size 3 xxxx :sm16:


They're not feet, they're paws!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from Susan of Stephen's graduation.


One to be framed. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> If your looking for an easy mosaic pattern this one is written and charted. I made it on Monday. It only take a couple hours. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/mud-hat-2


Got one in mind, it's the SitkaNestedBoxes scarf on Ravelry, though might make that hat to go with it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> They're not feet, they're paws!!! :sm23: xxxx


Woof/miaow. They hold me up OK. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all of my sisters. It's been a wonderful day for a lonely mammy. I'm hoping Josephine has been able to down load a picture. I've got some more coming but I can't find them. I'll ask Stephen tomorrow. It was a wonderful afternoon, and I felt very proud. When we buried Alberts ashes the man that was with us read us a poem about a rainbow, saying that when we see a rainbow think of Albert at the end of it. This is the honest truth....when we were going to the venue, there, in the sky was a rainbow, and I knew he was with us. This is so lovely, I truly believe it. 

We had a lovely meal of spaghetti bolognais At the venue and it was very nice. All free to us. He dun us Gud........

That's enough of that, I'm going home tomorrow and hope to grocery shop on the way. I'll catch up now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello all of my sisters. It's been a wonderful day for a lonely mammy. I'm hoping Josephine has been able to down load a picture. I've got some more coming but I can't find them. I'll ask Stephen tomorrow. It was a wonderful afternoon, and I felt very proud. When we buried Alberts ashes the man that was with us read us a poem about a rainbow, saying that when we see a rainbow think of Albert at the end of it. This is the honest truth....when we were going to the venue, there, in the sky was a rainbow, and I knew he was with us. This is so lovely, I truly believe it.
> 
> We had a lovely meal of spaghetti bolognais At the venue and it was very nice. All free to us. He dun us Gud........
> 
> That's enough of that, I'm going home tomorrow and hope to grocery shop on the way. I'll catch up now.


A wonderful day and Albert was there too. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello all of my sisters. It's been a wonderful day for a lonely mammy. I'm hoping Josephine has been able to down load a picture. I've got some more coming but I can't find them. I'll ask Stephen tomorrow. It was a wonderful afternoon, and I felt very proud. When we buried Alberts ashes the man that was with us read us a poem about a rainbow, saying that when we see a rainbow think of Albert at the end of it. This is the honest truth....when we were going to the venue, there, in the sky was a rainbow, and I knew he was with us. This is so lovely, I truly believe it.
> 
> We had a lovely meal of spaghetti bolognais At the venue and it was very nice. All free to us. He dun us Gud........
> 
> That's enough of that, I'm going home tomorrow and hope to grocery shop on the way. I'll catch up now.


Sounds like a lovely day and glad Albert was with you. xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from Susan of Stephen's graduation.


Thankyou very much Josephine. Love you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou very much Josephine. Love you xxx


You're welcome xxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like a lovely day and glad Albert was with you. xx


Josephine...I may start a wingspan for me. How much yardage 4ply would I need?...


----------



## jinx

Interesting. That pattern is almost the same as the one for the mud hat. Did you make the shawl that many made with the mosaic pattern?


Barn-dweller said:


> Got one in mind, it's the SitkaNestedBoxes scarf on Ravelry, though might make that hat to go with it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Interesting. That pattern is almost the same as the one for the mud hat. Did you make the shawl that many made with the mosaic pattern.


Yes a few of us did it about the same time. xx


----------



## jinx

So you are well experienced at mosaic and how easy it is to create.


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes a few of us did it about the same time. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> So you are well experienced at mosaic and how easy it is to create.


I'm not so sure about experienced but did enjoy doing it and was surprised how easy it was. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not necessarily, it tends to go with height, generally speaking. I am 5' or 1.5 metres tall and take a 4.5 shoe!


Hehehe ..... I know that, my questionable sense of humour returning ...... if anything I say comes across totally wrong, please let me know, as it is something I would *NEVER*, *knowingly* do; but that kind of thing often gets past me despite the many filters that I have put in place :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I am one of those people who has very few filters, when compare to numerous other people; and apparently, I have been guilty of upsetting a lot of people, until they got to know, and understand, me a little (LOT) more!

1.5m ...... *WOW* ....... my legs are 1m in length! Now I can put some perception, on a few different things! heheh :sm23: :sm06: :sm05: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Sweetie, I take it you still haven't heard any more from Transit Sound? The suspense is getting unbearable, I don't know how you aren't bouncing off the walls!!! xxxx


Not a word. We were told 3 weeks ago it had gone up the ladder for approval. Must be a really long ladder. I have definitely had my moments of bouncing off the walls. Having all of you and my friends here helps to keep me sane! Thank goodness for all of you! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though Mr. Ric is have a serious clear out. xx :sm24:


He's working on it. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Believe me us house sellers are bouncing, we just do it quietly. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from Susan of Stephen's graduation.


Great photo and congratulations to Stephen! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> He's working on it. :sm02: xxxooo


Good for him. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good for him. xx


Has a ways to go but progress is happening. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Has a ways to go but progress is happening. :sm24: xxxooo


They seem to be alright once they get started, it's just getting them going is the hard bit. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> They seem to be alright once they get started, it's just getting them going is the hard bit. xx :sm23:


That's the truth! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> The sun stopped shining here and it has been pouring with rain on and off all afternoon. From the previous posts you will see that it wouldn't much point giving you a kick up the ...... I've only got small feet. Love the pattern. xx


You guy's are so funny! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from Susan of Stephen's graduation.


A very beautiful photo of you all. Congratulations again Stephen!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have had a painful day the therapist tried to rip my arm off today and it is aching so no knitting!


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from Susan of Stephen's graduation.


What a beautiful photo ! So nice to put faces to their names. What a proud moment . I'm positive Albert was there with you , pride just glowing from him. You carry him with you everywhere. What a handsome fellow Stephen is . 
????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hehehe ..... I know that, my questionable sense of humour returning ...... if anything I say comes across totally wrong, please let me know, as it is something I would *NEVER*, *knowingly* do; but that kind of thing often gets past me despite the many filters that I have put in place :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I am one of those people who has very few filters, when compare to numerous other people; and apparently, I have been guilty of upsetting a lot of people, until they got to know, and understand, me a little (LOT) more!
> 
> 1.5m ...... *WOW* ....... my legs are 1m in length! Now I can put some perception, on a few different things! heheh :sm23: :sm06: :sm05: :sm23:


No worries.. Everyone here knows and loves you exactly the way you are. 
People tell me that I'm intimidating, can you imagine?? I'm downright jolly lol. ????
I won't argue the point with anyone because it usually means i get my way teeheehee !????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> No worries.. Everyone here knows and loves you exactly the way you are.
> People tell me that I'm intimidating, can you imagine?? I'm downright jolly lol. ????
> I won't argue the point with anyone because it usually means i get my way teeheehee !????????????


I would never have thought you were intimidating! You don't come across like that on here! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes a few of us did it about the same time. xx


I have still got this one on the needles! I will have to revisit it, and see about finishing it off! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, cold and grey here this morning but I had some sunshine in the form of my friend Jayne. She is 50 today and such a lovely happy smiley girl! I drove down to where she works and dragged her (not literally) out of a meeting to give her her present. She was thrilled to bits with it, it was a pretty bracelet from Pandora. The lady with whom she was having the meeting said she would just sit and eat birthday cake until Jayne came back! She is a very popular girl!!
> 
> We are off to the cinema a lot later today as the film doesn't start until 3.20, we are seeing the Girl in the Spider's Web, hope it isn't another one to snooze through!!!
> 
> Catch you later, have a good one and lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxx


That film has just been advertised at the cinemas in this region, so I hope it is a food one!Unfortunately I think I might have to wait , until it is on DVD ... as I have no-one to go and watch it with!????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Stew sounds lovely. I have a piece of steak and ale pie and tomato soup for my lunch.
> You'll just have to work on something else until you get your new ball of yarn.
> I need to get 2 matching balls for one of my projects but I can't figure out their website ordering process and I really don't want to drive 2 hours north in the snow.


I have just begun retrieving yarn from unsuccessful projects, so that I can use the yarns in projects that will be more successful! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's one of my fears too. They have made the M25, which is a circular motorway going right round the outside of London and known locally as the biggest car park in the world, a 'Smart' motorway, which means they have take over an awful lot of the hard shoulder to fit in another lane and have only got lay-bys about every mile. So what happens when your car dies and you are between laybus? Scares the pants off of me!!


So far, all of the roads I have travelled on in Australia, have got plenty of space f the edge of the road, to pull over if something goes awry; so there is no way another vehicle should hit one's car! Fortunately we have never been in that situation, yet! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> OOh send it to me. I like vanilla coke and cherry coke. I just don't like drinking too much of it.


I have actually tried that cherry coke, an attempt was made to introduce it into Australian stores, quite a few years ago, but it never really took off here! To me, there was a bitter taste, beneath the sweetness of the coke, so it is a negative vote from me!????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. I have problems with items that are made in some foreign countries. Just yesterday my honeydoer was going to put lights in the closet. I had ordered the lights without reading country of origin. Luckily before he put the lights up I put the 4 batteries in to see how bright they were. We could hardly tell if the lights were turned on or off. If I put 4 batteries in a flashlight (torch) it would blind a person. After seeing the country or origin I again promised myself to be more careful about ordering anything made there.
> Eight more inches? That cardi seems to be endless. :sm02:


Do I recall you saying that you are also tall .... a cardigan takes forever to finish also; but once it is finished, it is wonderful to have a cardigan that is the length I need, instead of the length of an average height person! Keep on truck in, and you will be finished in no time! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Spent most of yesterday working on a nuno felt scarf. I am pleased with how it is going and am learning a lot of new techniques. Hoping to finish it off today and maybe do some other felting too.

I've a busy couple of weeks coming up, not complaining, just need to get really organized.

Happy Saturday and happy December to everyone xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a painful day the therapist tried to rip my arm off today and it is aching so no knitting!


Hope your arm feels better soon and you can get back to knitting. Healing hugs and lots of love. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> If your looking for an easy mosaic pattern this one is written and charted. I made it on Monday. It only take a couple hours. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/mud-hat-2


Thanks jinx, I could make that to match my scarf!!! x


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Josephine...I may start a wingspan for me. How much yardage 4ply would I need?...


I will look the pattern up, but I don't think it takes too much. I don't think it's more than 400 metres and also you can adjust the size. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Not a word. We were told 3 weeks ago it had gone up the ladder for approval. Must be a really long ladder. I have definitely had my moments of bouncing off the walls. Having all of you and my friends here helps to keep me sane! Thank goodness for all of you! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


Pam, I really feel for you. I hope that they pull their finger out and get this all sorted before Christmas. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Got one in mind, it's the SitkaNestedBoxes scarf on Ravelry, though might make that hat to go with it. xx


Can you post the link for that, I couldn't find it!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> That's vos England is small. No riom fir big feet????


Oops, a touch of typolitis!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Woof/miaow. They hold me up OK. xxxx :sm23:


That's ok then!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello all of my sisters. It's been a wonderful day for a lonely mammy. I'm hoping Josephine has been able to down load a picture. I've got some more coming but I can't find them. I'll ask Stephen tomorrow. It was a wonderful afternoon, and I felt very proud. When we buried Alberts ashes the man that was with us read us a poem about a rainbow, saying that when we see a rainbow think of Albert at the end of it. This is the honest truth....when we were going to the venue, there, in the sky was a rainbow, and I knew he was with us. This is so lovely, I truly believe it.
> 
> We had a lovely meal of spaghetti bolognais At the venue and it was very nice. All free to us. He dun us Gud........
> 
> That's enough of that, I'm going home tomorrow and hope to grocery shop on the way. I'll catch up now.


So glad it all went well and that Albert turned up for the occasion! It sounds like you had a lovely day so I'm very happy for you love!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Susan, here's the link to the wingspan shawl. It says 330 - 425 m of 4 ply.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hehehe ..... I know that, my questionable sense of humour returning ...... if anything I say comes across totally wrong, please let me know, as it is something I would *NEVER*, *knowingly* do; but that kind of thing often gets past me despite the many filters that I have put in place :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I am one of those people who has very few filters, when compare to numerous other people; and apparently, I have been guilty of upsetting a lot of people, until they got to know, and understand, me a little (LOT) more!
> 
> 1.5m ...... *WOW* ....... my legs are 1m in length! Now I can put some perception, on a few different things! heheh :sm23: :sm06: :sm05: :sm23:


Judi, you could never offend me, I take everything you post as you mean it!! As someone said, we are a small island with little people but we have some tall ones too, you will know that out Janet is taller than most of us!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning June, how you doing? xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Not a word. We were told 3 weeks ago it had gone up the ladder for approval. Must be a really long ladder. I have definitely had my moments of bouncing off the walls. Having all of you and my friends here helps to keep me sane! Thank goodness for all of you! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


Always sending you big, loving, please-stay-sane hugs to you and Mr Ric!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a painful day the therapist tried to rip my arm off today and it is aching so no knitting!


Oh that's too bad, knitting is such good coping therapy. Ihope that by the time you read this, the pain has subsided and that the PT knows what they are doing!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That film has just been advertised at the cinemas in this region, so I hope it is a food one!Unfortunately I think I might have to wait , until it is on DVD ... as I have no-one to go and watch it with!????


Oh that's a shame, I didn't expect to like it but it was good. I have never been to the movies on my own but I think I would if it was a film I really wanted to see but DH didn't! Go on, be bold!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Can you post the link for that, I couldn't find it!! xxxx


You know I can't do that I must learn how. Try Ravelry pattern search and put in Sitka nested boxes scarf and it come up. Sorry, you know I'm not tech minded, something else you'll have to teach me when we next meet up. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Morning June, how you doing? xx


Hi honey, I'm doing ok thanks but isn't it a horrible day?! It is dark and frey and raining and I was planning a Christmas shopping trip later. First I have to go and finish the second playsuit for Liv, I shall then give them both a wash and hand them over before the panto tomorrow. I shall ask for photos, even though I shall have to chop Liv's head off before posting them!!

Have a good day dear, keep busy and warm!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You know I can't do that I must learn how. Try Ravelry pattern search and put in Sitka nested boxes scarf and it come up. Sorry, you know I'm not tech minded, something else you'll have to teach me when we next meet up. xxxx


Hmmm, I tried that but it didn't work. All you do is highlight the www address in the top bar, right click to copy it and right click again on the page you are posting on and click paste!! You can do it , you're a smart kid!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all!! As you know the weather here today is horrible but I'm going to brave it for a trip to my sewing room!! 

Catch you later girls!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just wanted to remind anyone with an Advent Calendar that today's the day!!!!!xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet, grey Wales. Sorry I'm late have been busy making a shepherd's pie for today and tomorrow. We're expecting a very disturbed night tonight so want something easy and ready for tomorrow. There's a car rally coming down our lane, could be up to 90 cars, coming through from 1a.m. onwards. We don't usually have a tenth of that all day so could be a noisy night. Had our first Christmas card yesterday, yes in November, so suppose I should start thinking of writing ours at least I have bought them. Anyway off to catch up now, see you later have a good Saturday regardless of the weather. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hi honey, I'm doing ok thanks but isn't it a horrible day?! It is dark and frey and raining and I was planning a Christmas shopping trip later. First I have to go and finish the second playsuit for Liv, I shall then give them both a wash and hand them over before the panto tomorrow. I shall ask for photos, even though I shall have to chop Liv's head off before posting them!!
> 
> Have a good day dear, keep busy and warm!!! xxxxxxx


Making felt is a good way to keep warm and gives you a workout. Looking forward to seeing the playsuits. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, I tried that but it didn't work. All you do is highlight the www address in the top bar, right click to copy it and right click again on the page you are posting on and click paste!! You can do it , you're a smart kid!! xxxx


No still not getting it, can't right and left click on my computer. Try this way, Ravelry patterns, mosaic scarves, tick aran for yarn weight and it's on the first page about 7 or 8 lines down. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from Susan of Stephen's graduation.


Well done Stephen. You look great my Susan.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello all of my sisters. It's been a wonderful day for a lonely mammy. I'm hoping Josephine has been able to down load a picture. I've got some more coming but I can't find them. I'll ask Stephen tomorrow. It was a wonderful afternoon, and I felt very proud. When we buried Alberts ashes the man that was with us read us a poem about a rainbow, saying that when we see a rainbow think of Albert at the end of it. This is the honest truth....when we were going to the venue, there, in the sky was a rainbow, and I knew he was with us. This is so lovely, I truly believe it.
> 
> We had a lovely meal of spaghetti bolognais At the venue and it was very nice. All free to us. He dun us Gud........
> 
> That's enough of that, I'm going home tomorrow and hope to grocery shop on the way. I'll catch up now.


I'm sure you didn't need that sign, but I'm pleased that it came anyway. It must have lifted your heart.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hehehe ..... I know that, my questionable sense of humour returning ...... if anything I say comes across totally wrong, please let me know, as it is something I would *NEVER*, *knowingly* do; but that kind of thing often gets past me despite the many filters that I have put in place :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I am one of those people who has very few filters, when compare to numerous other people; and apparently, I have been guilty of upsetting a lot of people, until they got to know, and understand, me a little (LOT) more!
> 
> 1.5m ...... *WOW* ....... my legs are 1m in length! Now I can put some perception, on a few different things! heheh :sm23: :sm06: :sm05: :sm23:


You may take some getting to know, but boy is it worth it!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> No worries.. Everyone here knows and loves you exactly the way you are.
> People tell me that I'm intimidating, can you imagine?? I'm downright jolly lol. ????
> I won't argue the point with anyone because it usually means i get my way teeheehee !????????????


People always find me intimidating to start with. I think it's the pretentious name!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Do I recall you saying that you are also tall .... a cardigan takes forever to finish also; but once it is finished, it is wonderful to have a cardigan that is the length I need, instead of the length of an average height person! Keep on truck in, and you will be finished in no time! :sm23: :sm23:


My sweaters and cardis are always longer than the pattern. I always add another ball.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Judi, you could never offend me, I take everything you post as you mean it!! As someone said, we are a small island with little people but we have some tall ones too, you will know that out Janet is taller than most of us!!! xxxx


and exceptionally tall for a war-baby. I have never felt out of place and love the height.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet, grey Wales. Sorry I'm late have been busy making a shepherd's pie for today and tomorrow. We're expecting a very disturbed night tonight so want something easy and ready for tomorrow. There's a car rally coming down our lane, could be up to 90 cars, coming through from 1a.m. onwards. We don't usually have a tenth of that all day so could be a noisy night. Had our first Christmas card yesterday, yes in November, so suppose I should start thinking of writing ours at least I have bought them. Anyway off to catch up now, see you later have a good Saturday regardless of the weather. xx


I have 12 so far even though I stopped giving them a few years ago. I gave the Vetlettes little knitted Christmas bags instead.


----------



## jinx

In the past few years I have found some manufacturers that are making their clothing long enough for me. As I was growing up I often had exposed ankles and wrists. Yesterday I received new nightwear. I laughed to myself as the sleeves were too long. I will see how they are after washing them. 


Xiang said:


> Do I recall you saying that you are also tall .... a cardigan takes forever to finish also; but once it is finished, it is wonderful to have a cardigan that is the length I need, instead of the length of an average height person! Keep on truck in, and you will be finished in no time! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> In the past few years I have found some manufacturers that are making their clothing long enough for me. As I was growing up I often had exposed ankles and wrists. Yesterday I received new nightwear. I laughed to myself as the sleeves were too long. I will see how they are after washing them.


I love long sleeves. I am wearing an acrylic jumper ATM, which has stretched so the sleeves cover my hands. It is protecting my 'baddie' as Hunter calls it.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Spent most of yesterday working on a nuno felt scarf. I am pleased with how it is going and am learning a lot of new techniques. Hoping to finish it off today and maybe do some other felting too.
> 
> I've a busy couple of weeks coming up, not complaining, just need to get really organized.
> 
> Happy Saturday and happy December to everyone xxx


Happy Sunny Saturday to you. You have to be an organized person in order to keep up with your regular busy schedule.


----------



## SaxonLady

We're out tonight for the 2nd Christmas dinner this year. At the Airport.


----------



## jinx

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nested-boxes-scarf


----------



## jinx

Have a good time.


SaxonLady said:


> We're out tonight for the 2nd Christmas dinner this year. At the Airport.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No still not getting it, can't right and left click on my computer. Try this way, Ravelry patterns, mosaic scarves, tick aran for yarn weight and it's on the first page about 7 or 8 lines down. xxxx


Ok, I got it!!! It looks a bit like mine but mine has a nice edging, slip last 3 stitches of every row with yarn in front and knit them at the beginning of the next row, looks like icord. What colour are you doing? xxxx


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I love long sleeves. I am wearing an acrylic jumper ATM, which has stretched so the sleeves cover my hands. It is protecting my 'baddie' as Hunter calls it.


Hoping your baddie is completely healed soon. One place I buy tops from makes almost everything in 3/4 length sleeves. They work great for me as they cover my arms but do not look like they are just sleeves that are too short. I found I like that length as they do not get damp when I wash my hands or wash dishes.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> and exceptionally tall for a war-baby. I have never felt out of place and love the height.


...and we all love looking up to you!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I have 12 so far even though I stopped giving them a few years ago. I gave the Vetlettes little knitted Christmas bags instead.


Just the one. My mum, bless her, took to saving the previous year's cards and putting them out again with the new ones!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I love long sleeves. I am wearing an acrylic jumper ATM, which has stretched so the sleeves cover my hands. It is protecting my 'baddie' as Hunter calls it.


Apart from your 'baddie', have you fully recovered from your little prang? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nested-boxes-scarf


Thanks jinx, I got it the hard way!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hi honey, I'm doing ok thanks but isn't it a horrible day?! It is dark and frey and raining and I was planning a Christmas shopping trip later. First I have to go and finish the second playsuit for Liv, I shall then give them both a wash and hand them over before the panto tomorrow. I shall ask for photos, even though I shall have to chop Liv's head off before posting them!!
> 
> Have a good day dear, keep busy and warm!!! xxxxxxx


I find that people in the U.K use words I am not familiar with. I highlight the word and click on google search for a definition. So, today I looked up frey.
Frey is a widely attested god associated with sacral kingship, virility and prosperity. You certainly have interesting weather.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Judi, you could never offend me, I take everything you post as you mean it!! As someone said, we are a small island with little people but we have some tall ones too, you will know that out Janet is taller than most of us!!! xxxx





SaxonLady said:


> and exceptionally tall for a war-baby. I have never felt out of place and love the height.


Yes I do know that, and love your description of that small island, ???????? 
and I knew Janet was somewhere around my height, which is somewhere between 5'10.5" and 6', I just don't know what it is now, on any given day, it all depends on how much pain I have in my spine ... the more squashed my disks, the more height I have lost, and the more pain I have at that time!????????

Janet, I also love my height, and when I measure shorter than my actual height, I get really sad, because I am then technically, if not actually, really short!????????????????, when in actual fact I might only have lost from half an inch, to an inch and a half maximum! ???????????????????? But ...... in my own defence, the loss of any amount of height, for anyone, is not pleasant; and I can measure my loss, by the amount I have to crane my neck back, to look at my youngest dd! ???????? She is at least 6'3", at least that is what she will claim, but I think she might be taller than that; but I won't push her to get an accurate measurement! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet, grey Wales. Sorry I'm late have been busy making a shepherd's pie for today and tomorrow. We're expecting a very disturbed night tonight so want something easy and ready for tomorrow. There's a car rally coming down our lane, could be up to 90 cars, coming through from 1a.m. onwards. We don't usually have a tenth of that all day so could be a noisy night. Had our first Christmas card yesterday, yes in November, so suppose I should start thinking of writing ours at least I have bought them. Anyway off to catch up now, see you later have a good Saturday regardless of the weather. xx


Morning. I am late this a.m. also. I could not believe I slept until 6 a.m. I often wonder how much better I would feel if I slept more than 4 or 5 hours a night. 
Hope you get good rest with all the excitement going on in your lane.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> No still not getting it, can't right and left click on my computer. Try this way, Ravelry patterns, mosaic scarves, tick aran for yarn weight and it's on the first page about 7 or 8 lines down. xxxx


All computers and mouses are different. It is the mouse that usually has the option to click on the left or right. We always use the left click unless we want to copy something then click on the top right side of the mouse instead of the left.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> People always find me intimidating to start with. I think it's the pretentious name!


I have had people tell me they felt intimidated by me when they first met me. They admitted it was probably because I was so tall compared to them.


----------



## jinx

I like the icord edging also. Gives such a neat finished look to a project.


London Girl said:



> Ok, I got it!!! It looks a bit like mine but mine has a nice edging, slip last 3 stitches of every row with yarn in front and knit them at the beginning of the next row, looks like icord. What colour are you doing? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Pam, I really feel for you. I hope that they pull their finger out and get this all sorted before Christmas. xxxxx


Thank you, Josephine. I do, too! I just can't believe how long they are taking. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Always sending you big, loving, please-stay-sane hugs to you and Mr Ric!!! xxxxx


Thank you! They help!!! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I love long sleeves. I am wearing an acrylic jumper ATM, which has stretched so the sleeves cover my hands. It is protecting my 'baddie' as Hunter calls it.


How did you get on with your last 'baddie' bandage change? xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I have 12 so far even though I stopped giving them a few years ago. I gave the Vetlettes little knitted Christmas bags instead.


Now that is a great idea, I don't think a I ever really gave out Christmas cards, except to family, and now if I do send any, they are virtual cards, so I am not part of denuding of the planet, or my country; the government are trying to do that, all on their ownsome! :sm06: :sm15: :sm14: ; and really don't need any help from the resident population!

Our current government is also trying to convince us to not begin to use the renewable energies, that our country has in abundance! They are trying to do this, by saying that there are now mines producing "clean" coal, as opposed to "dirty" coal!???????? Now please don't get me wrong, but I am fully on board, when it comes to *CLEAN FUELS*, but has anybody else heard of this "CLEAN" Coal, because I haven't, and to me ..... It sounds like a very use con job; which most governments are extremely good at! I am going to have to check this one out properly, because, I personally am unable to see 'clean' and 'coal' in the same sentence, without sounding absolutely ridiculous! So I am off on a tangent, to check out the validity of this claim! Will be back soon!! :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nested-boxes-scarf


Thanks jinx, I knew you would come up trumps. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ok, I got it!!! It looks a bit like mine but mine has a nice edging, slip last 3 stitches of every row with yarn in front and knit them at the beginning of the next row, looks like icord. What colour are you doing? xxxx


Not sure yet, will see what they've got at the yarn shop on Tuesday. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ...and we all love looking up to you!!! xxxx


Some of us have no choice to look up at nearly all people. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I find that people in the U.K use words I am not familiar with. I highlight the word and click on google search for a definition. So, today I looked up frey.
> Frey is a widely attested god associated with sacral kingship, virility and prosperity. You certainly have interesting weather.


Wish our weather was frey, unfortunately I think June meant grey. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I am late this a.m. also. I could not believe I slept until 6 a.m. I often wonder how much better I would feel if I slept more than 4 or 5 hours a night.
> Hope you get good rest with all the excitement going on in your lane.


Well done on a decent (for you) night's sleep, will let you know tomorrow how long we were disturbed in the night. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> All computers and mouses are different. It is the mouse that usually has the option to click on the left or right. We always use the left click unless we want to copy something then click on the top right side of the mouse instead of the left.


I don't have a mouse just a pad, but even our desktop computer's mouse didn't have a left or right click. xx


----------



## jinx

Well, duh! I am laughing at myself. Partly did not catch it as we spell gray this way.


Barn-dweller said:


> Wish our weather was frey, unfortunately I think June meant grey. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> We're out tonight for the 2nd Christmas dinner this year. At the Airport.


Enjoy the food, wine & company ...... one never knows where the next meal might be from, during the Celebration Month! I have a few Christmas lunches to go to, but I forgot to put them in my Calendar, so now I have to remember to get the correct dates, as nd find out if Kris Kringle is also attending, then do a little shopping!????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Always sending you big, loving, please-stay-sane hugs to you and Mr Ric!!! xxxxx


Ditto from me also xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh that's a shame, I didn't expect to like it but it was good. I have never been to the movies on my own but I think I would if it was a film I really wanted to see but DH didn't! Go on, be bold!!! xxxx


Nope, can't (or won't), I am to much of a loner, but also intelligent enough to understand that we all need other people on the odd occasion! I am actually think of inviting one, or two, of my DD's to go with me; while their DH's keep an eye on any children who are too young to be left on their own! Before DD5 was finally able to land a job that she can happily continue doing forever, I would ask her to go with me, she would always accept. Now that she has full time work, that is no longer an option, as she works Monday to Friday, finishes the work day at 3:30pm, on Mondays, and 2:30pm the rest of the week. The only extra days off she gets is Christmas day and one other, but I forget which one that other one is! So we rarely get to see her now, and I am missing her terribly. If she was still at Uni, she would have been home for most of the Summer, but she isn't eligible for annual leave, until she has been in the job for 12 months; which will be about September (or October) next year! :sm06: :sm03:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> You may take some getting to know, but boy is it worth it!


Hahaha ..... thanks Janet, I really needed to know that, hearing people say that I am liked is very helpful to me. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> People always find me intimidating to start with. I think it's the pretentious name!


Absolutely ....... I never thought I was intimidating, or particularly brutal, at times; until some people actually began telling me that I was apparently these things to them, when they first met me. But they would add that they got over that feeling as they got to know me better!; but then one person decided to tell me that I was a predatory person ....... and that comment really offended me! When I asked her why she felt that about me, the answer I got was that I looked straight into her eyes when I spoke to her! Isn't it a common thing for people to look at another person's eyes, when one is speaking to that person, or is it a rare thing?

Oh btw, I don't do that with people who come from the culture's where it is not polite, to look at one's eyes when speaking to them; which is an extremely hard thing for me to do!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I find that people in the U.K use words I am not familiar with. I highlight the word and click on google search for a definition. So, today I looked up frey.
> Frey is a widely attested god associated with sacral kingship, virility and prosperity. You certainly have interesting weather.


I think June might have accidently hit the wrong letter, and meant to type 'grey'! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Well I am off to bed now, if I don't go to sleep I shall return, otherwise I will be back on here, to continue catching up, later this afternoon when we get home from the twins birthday party - only family and very close friends! Good night all, have a great day. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

My finished scarf


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My finished scarf


Beautiful -- both you and the scarf! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm home. I didn't call to see Albert because the heavens were open with rain. I went off to Asda on the way home and got a few things. I need to go back for some drinks for presents. I'm tired today with all the climbing of stairs and standing along time yesterday. We only sat down for the ceremony, then we found a seat to have some food. 

I'm in for a pamper day tomorrow. I've got a renewal in for the AA (automobile agency) just due on the 21st December. I timed that one wrong didn't I? Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I will look the pattern up, but I don't think it takes too much. I don't think it's more than 400 metres and also you can adjust the size. xx


Thankyou love, 400 was in my mind....


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I find that people in the U.K use words I am not familiar with. I highlight the word and click on google search for a definition. So, today I looked up frey.
> Frey is a widely attested god associated with sacral kingship, virility and prosperity. You certainly have interesting weather.


I'm never lucky enough to have weather like that ????. Don't know what June's up to when she says she's going to her sewing room. I've not heard of Frey weather either. She might mean fret..... Then again she might not...


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> My finished scarf


Awww now that looks really cool girl. Lovely. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> My finished scarf


Beautiful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> My finished scarf


Lovely. And Long. xx :sm24:


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> People always find me intimidating to start with. I think it's the pretentious name!


I think it may be that i just have a matter of fact attitude..idk . my name is not very intimidating lol.
Angela Rose.

MJ , you are not just liked dear, you are loved. We are all of us unique in our own little idiosyncrasies.. But i think that is why we are such a wonderful group here. We may be "like" minded on some things, but all of us appreciate each other with genuine love different or not.
That's why i love you all.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> My finished scarf


That is the absolutely most unique and most beautiful scarf. You did such a fantastic job! ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Thank you all fir your nice comments. There are a few things I am not happy with but I have learnt a lot.


----------



## jinx

Lovely. A great blending of colors. Just be careful with those long tails.


PurpleFi said:


> My finished scarf


----------



## jinx

It was hard to get my daughters attention when I used her name, Angel. When I called her Jill she knew I meant business. Jill as in Anjill.


linkan said:


> I think it may be that i just have a matter of fact attitude..idk . my name is not very intimidating lol.
> Angela Rose.
> 
> MJ , you are not just liked dear, you are loved. We are all of us unique in our own little idiosyncrasies.. But i think that is why we are such a wonderful group here. We may be "like" minded on some things, but all of us appreciate each other with genuine love different or not.
> That's why i love you all.


----------



## jinx

I use to get irritated at my grands because they would fix things on the computer but not show me how to do it myself. Now I understand there is not a standard way of doing things on a computer. On each computer you need to do things differently. When they fix things they have to sometimes try several different things before they get it. Thankfully they always get it. Should I send my honeydoers over? You would have to pay air fare?


Barn-dweller said:


> I don't have a mouse just a pad, but even our desktop computer's mouse didn't have a left or right click. xx


----------



## jinx

Judi you are special and unique. I had a heck of a time not adding the th to your name. My fingers were not listening to my brain, again. 
You are perfect the way you are. No need to change or wonder if someones likes you. Be true to yourself.


Xiang said:


> Hahaha ..... thanks Janet, I really needed to know that, hearing people say that I am liked is very helpful to me. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I use to get irritated at my grands because they would fix things on the computer but not show me how to do it myself. Now I understand there is not a standard way of doing things on a computer. On each computer you need to do things differently. When they fix things they have to sometimes try several different things before they get it. Thankfully they always get it. Should I send my honeydoers over? You would have to pay air fare?


Would love your honeydoer but wouldn't love his airfare. I quite often have this difficulty with computers as we have Apples which not a lot of people have but we do have a doer, if not a honey, who can get into our computer and usually solve things for a fee. Not having grands is also a disadvantage. xx


----------



## jinx

Glad you are home so you can rest and recuperation. We had the same issue with insurance. Homeowners, car, and truck insurance comes due December 28th.


grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm home. I didn't call to see Albert because the heavens were open with rain. I went off to Asda on the way home and got a few things. I need to go back for some drinks for presents. I'm tired today with all the climbing of stairs and standing along time yesterday. We only sat down for the ceremony, then we found a seat to have some food.
> 
> I'm in for a pamper day tomorrow. I've got a renewal in for the AA (automobile agency) just due on the 21st December. I timed that one wrong didn't I? Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Islander

Worked hard this morning, changing out beds and reorganizing. A break with a hot lemon toddy with butter, then back to the grind. When the time is right I'm going to have an enormous book sale and I'm looking forward to downsizing more in the Spring. To heck with Winter I want Spring! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I have actually tried that cherry coke, an attempt was made to introduce it into Australian stores, quite a few years ago, but it never really took off here! To me, there was a bitter taste, beneath the sweetness of the coke, so it is a negative vote from me!????????


I love the wild cherry Pepsi, cherry coke is next!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Would love your honeydoer but wouldn't love his airfare. I quite often have this difficulty with computers as we have Apples which not a lot of people have but we do have a doer, if not a honey, who can get into our computer and usually solve things for a fee. Not having grands is also a disadvantage. xx


Angela has put a remote app on my laptop so she can come in and fix things via wifi also teach me new tricks and techniques. Some technology is ok... :sm02:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> It was hard to get my daughters attention when I used her name, Angel. When I called her Jill she knew I meant business. Jill as in Anjill.


My DD is Angela Joy and while she is a joy 99% of the time, she can be intimidating if there is a need. She won't let anyone walk upon her and her Mom thinks that's ok! :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Worked hard this morning, changing out beds and reorganizing. A break with a hot lemon toddy with butter, then back to the grind. When the time is right I'm going to have an enormous book sale and I'm looking forward to downsizing more in the Spring. To heck with Winter I want Spring! xxx


Busy busy, well done you. Not heard of hot lemon and butter toddy, sounds interesting???? Downsizing can be quite satisfying in some ways. xx


----------



## Islander

While I was cleaning I found my half done 1898 hat, I should finish it, but the hat Barny made me is much nicer so maybe I won't.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> My DD is Angela Joy and while she is a joy 99% of the time, she can be intimidating if there is a need. She won't let anyone walk upon her and her Mom thinks that's ok! :sm24:


Of course it's OK, we have to stand up for ourselves and look after number one no-one else will. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> While I was cleaning I found my half done 1898 hat, I should finish it, but the hat Barny made me is much nicer so maybe I won't.


It could be a spare one for Mr. J in case he loses his other one, unless it's bright pink or some such colour. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> My DD is Angela Joy and while she is a joy 99% of the time, she can be intimidating if there is a need. She won't let anyone walk upon her and her Mom thinks that's ok! :sm24:


Interesting. :sm02: I would have named mine Angel Joy, but Mr. Wonderful wanted Anne. So I got to chose the first name and got seconds.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Busy busy, well done you. Not heard of hot lemon and butter toddy, sounds interesting???? Downsizing can be quite satisfying in some ways. xx


Mr J was obvious to me walking through the house with a queen size matress and box spring, just as well. Now I have to put the electric bed back together with the help of a youtube video. It's a heavy beast and I'm going to try not to swear. Dinner is a rotisserie chicken as I will be done in by the time I'm finished. xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Just wanted to remind anyone with an Advent Calendar that today's the day!!!!!xxxxx


Michael opened mine today and I got a mesh notions case and he got Jay from ninjago he was tickled tomorrow he will be upset as amazon did not deliver today ????

But Dh let him have the box that arrived today and it was one of his Christmas presents so another aaaarrrrrggghh.......


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> It could be a spare one for Mr. J in case he loses his other one, unless it's bright pink or some such colour. xx :sm09:


Green... my color. Your hat goes good with his Doe Skin shirts!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Interesting. :sm02: I would have named mine Angel Joy, but Mr. Wonderful wanted Anne. So I got to chose the first name and got seconds.


I named my other one Sarah Anne. I wanted to name her Sahara and everyone went boo-hiss. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course it's OK, we have to stand up for ourselves and look after number one no-one else will. xx


Lots of strong women in this group... to be admired. xx


----------



## Islander

Back to work before I poop out... hugs. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Mr J was obvious to me walking through the house with a queen size matress and box spring, just as well. Now I have to put the electric bed back together with the help of a youtube video. It's a heavy beast and I'm going to try not to swear. Dinner is a rotisserie chicken as I will be done in by the time I'm finished. xoxox


Hope you don't do yourself an injury, be careful, you have a good swear it sometimes helps. Don't blame you for having an easy dinner. Mine is easy tomorrow heated up leftover shepherd's pie probably with some curry powder in it to give it a kick. zz


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Mr J was obvious to me walking through the house with a queen size matress and box spring, just as well. Now I have to put the electric bed back together with the help of a youtube video. It's a heavy beast and I'm going to try not to swear. Dinner is a rotisserie chicken as I will be done in by the time I'm finished. xoxox


I know how heavy those beds are. You need two men and a horse to move them. We never took them apart, don't know if we could have dismantled ours. Be careful not to injure yourself.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I named my other one Sarah Anne. I wanted to name her Sahara and everyone went boo-hiss. xxx


I like Sahara, just a bit different but not outlandish. Perhaps you'll have to have another one. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I named my other one Sarah Anne. I wanted to name her Sahara and everyone went boo-hiss. xxx


Interesting. I really like Sahara. I would have named our son Noah Moses, but everyone boo-hissed that.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Interesting. I really like Sahara. I would have named our son Noah Moses, but everyone boo-hissed that.


I like Noah, not so sure about Moses. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Busy busy, well done you. Not heard of hot lemon and butter toddy, sounds interesting???? Downsizing can be quite satisfying in some ways. xx


That's what I thought recipe maybe?


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Interesting. I really like Sahara. I would have named our son Noah Moses, but everyone boo-hissed that.


I have a nephew named Ezekiel Moses we call him Zeke!


----------



## binkbrice

I have a question is it me or is it not right the way this reads


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I have a question is it me or is it not right the way this reads


Did you start of with a lot more stitches, perhaps you don't need as many increases to get to the right amount or size. Just a thought. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Interesting. I really like Sahara. I would have named our son Noah Moses, but everyone boo-hissed that.


I had a cat called Moses????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I had a cat called Moses????


Did he like sleeping in a basket? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful -- both you and the scarf! :sm24: xxxooo


I agree totally! 
Josephine is that the nuno felting, that you have been making, or is it a Shibori dyeing technique, I have done the Shibori dyeing, but not the nuno felting.xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I think it may be that i just have a matter of fact attitude..idk . my name is not very intimidating lol.
> Angela Rose.
> 
> MJ , you are not just liked dear, you are loved. We are all of us unique in our own little idiosyncrasies.. But i think that is why we are such a wonderful group here. We may be "like" minded on some things, but all of us appreciate each other with genuine love different or not.
> That's why i love you all.


Very well said, and appreciated!! xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Judi you are special and unique. I had a heck of a time not adding the th to your name. My fingers were not listening to my brain, again.
> You are perfect the way you are. No need to change or wonder if someones likes you. Be true to yourself.


Thanks, Jinx! I know that when I am 100% well, I am never worried about how others see me, or feel about me; I almost have the classic Aspergers personality, but there are some small differences in me, that make me not Aspergers. As a child, unless I was with my siblings, or the close group of family friends that my parents had, I didn't actually look to be with other children; and that continued into my adult life. I think I can honestly say, that apart from my family, all of you are the closest I have been to people who are not related to me, and whom I haven't physically met! You are all very special people! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Would love your honeydoer but wouldn't love his airfare. I quite often have this difficulty with computers as we have Apples which not a lot of people have but we do have a doer, if not a honey, who can get into our computer and usually solve things for a fee. Not having grands is also a disadvantage. xx


Also a disadvantage, if they are too young to allow them to try to fix the computer, or they are totally disinterested in technology, unless it is just playing on the gadgets!

My older bro, and myself, were the techies in our family, until our medications caused damage to our memories, now I have to rely on techies who fix technology for their income!☹????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I love the wild cherry Pepsi, cherry coke is next!


I think the difficulties with getting different things across the cultural divides, is quite often that our tastes go in a completely different direction, in some things; so there will be a few things that won't cross that divide, but there are many other things that will carry through to other cultures; but possibly not for me ????, my food likes are very restricted by texture, and the different nuances in the flavours of different foods. ????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Angela has put a remote app on my laptop so she can come in and fix things via wifi also teach me new tricks and techniques. Some technology is ok... :sm02:


I really wish that one of my girls had done tech studies; perhaps one of my girls will, when she feels good about getting employment, now that her youngest is 10! I can always hope, as there are @ of my girls who would be brilliant, working with techbiology, they have the right type of brain! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> My DD is Angela Joy and while she is a joy 99% of the time, she can be intimidating if there is a need. She won't let anyone walk upon her and her Mom thinks that's ok! :sm24:


That is definitely ok, there are many people in this world who love walking over others, so it is good if the gentler people learn to use intimidation, as a protective mechanism for their own safety!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you start of with a lot more stitches, perhaps you don't need as many increases to get to the right amount or size. Just a thought. xx


Just 4 but the number of stitches increased doesn't make sense to me either!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Just 4 but the number of stitches increased doesn't make sense to me either!


It doesn't make sense to me either. Would need to see more of the pattern.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I agree totally!
> Josephine is that the nuno felting, that you have been making, or is it a Shibori dyeing technique, I have done the Shibori dyeing, but not the nuno felting.xoxoxo


This is nuno felting


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Just 4 but the number of stitches increased doesn't make sense to me either!


If I write #2 fast the top looks flat and the line at the bottom just a bit. Maybe they thought the 7 was a 2 when they copied it to typing??? Then 17 would be 12? Could you make two sample rows and try both 17 and 12.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> I named my other one Sarah Anne. I wanted to name her Sahara and everyone went boo-hiss. xxx


I wanted to name my boy Zenek but hub said no. If we had a girl it would have been Joel (pronounced Joe L rhymn with Noel) Leeann.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> I named my other one Sarah Anne. I wanted to name her Sahara and everyone went boo-hiss. xxx


I like Sahara.
Tv is showing beautiful European Christmas markets.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I like Sahara, just a bit different but not outlandish. Perhaps you'll have to have another one. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I needed that smile... thank you. ????


----------



## jollypolly

One of our dear past presidents has died, George Bush senior. Sad.


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I like Sahara.
> Tv is showing beautiful European Christmas markets.


I bet they are beautiful Polly, we are watching English Castles... 1st episode is Dover. xxx


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> One of our dear past presidents has died, George Bush senior. Sad.


The senior Bush's were a lovely couple, he will be missed as is his wife.


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I wanted to name my boy Zenek but hub said no. If we had a girl it would have been Joel (pronounced Joe L rhymn with Noel) Leeann.


Those are lovely names.. my grandmother was Zena. She didn't have a middle name for some reason.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> This is nuno felting


Beautiful piece Josephine, you ooze creativity! xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> That's what I thought recipe maybe?


Sugar to taste, same with lemon juice, a jigger of brandy put in cup. Add boiling water, top with a knob of butter and stir well! xxx


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> I think it may be that i just have a matter of fact attitude..idk . my name is not very intimidating lol.
> Angela Rose.
> 
> MJ , you are not just liked dear, you are loved. We are all of us unique in our own little idiosyncrasies.. But i think that is why we are such a wonderful group here. We may be "like" minded on some things, but all of us appreciate each other with genuine love different or not.
> That's why i love you all.


Wouldn't life be boring if we all were the same. I love the spirit here of accepting one another. It gives us freedom to be ourselves..


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I have a nephew named Ezekiel Moses we call him Zeke!


 :sm24: xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I had a cat called Moses????


I had a skunk called Sabastian ????


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Did he like sleeping in a basket? xx :sm23: :sm23:


Nothing gets past you! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Thanks, Jinx! I know that when I am 100% well, I am never worried about how others see me, or feel about me; I almost have the classic Aspergers personality, but there are some small differences in me, that make me not Aspergers. As a child, unless I was with my siblings, or the close group of family friends that my parents had, I didn't actually look to be with other children; and that continued into my adult life. I think I can honestly say, that apart from my family, all of you are the closest I have been to people who are not related to me, and whom I haven't physically met! You are all very special people! xoxoxo


Were extended family Judi :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> The senior Bush's were a lovely couple, he will be missed as is his wife.


Ditto from me. They were married 73 years. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That is definitely ok, there are many people in this world who love walking over others, so it is good if the gentler people learn to use intimidation, as a protective mechanism for their own safety!


Well said. xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

I phoned the library to tell them the book I returned was requested by someone thinking they would get it before it went to the shelves but she said the computer would tell that when the book was logged in. I'm such a dinosaur. 
Now here's what's happening with my car. I picked it up at the dealer and went to a restaurant nearby. When I turned off the motor the seat started drawing me to the steering wheel. I panicked and tried opening the door, pushing door buttons turning the car off and on but it kept taking me forward I thought it would crush me between the seat and the steering wheel. I thought my ribs will crack and puncture my lung I'll die. it stopped with barely an eighth of an inch between me and the steering wheel. Maybe it got to the end of the track. Later twice I had sereus radio on Christmas music but when I came to start the car again it was on CNN like a default station. The dealer said bring it back and I have a loner car which is same model but without things I'm in the habit of using like the signal when cars are behind mine. The back up camera is 2 inch square and useless. I'm afraid to back up because I might damage their car. I think there's an electrical defect coursing the tail light to not work and the batteries to die. Hope they can find it I'm going to miss my friend's party tomorrow because her block is hard to navigate


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I know how heavy those beds are. You need two men and a horse to move them. We never took them apart, don't know if we could have dismantled ours. Be careful not to injure yourself.


That's the truth! I'm good at dragging things on slider's or towels. Couldn't figure out how I was going to lift the motor end of the bed and hook the foot board on at first, 2 hands was not enough.
I grabbed a foot stool lifted the bed and kicked the foot stool under to hold it up... then putting the end board on was easy!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> This is nuno felting


 :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Were extended family Judi :sm02: xoxo


That is definitely true ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I needed that smile... thank you. ????


Any time. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Sugar to taste, same with lemon juice, a jigger of brandy put in cup. Add boiling water, top with a knob of butter and stir well! xxx


Ah that sounds a bit better with the brandy in there. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Nothing gets past you! :sm17:


Not if I can help it. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

A sleepy morning from a damp dull Wales. Car rally went through last night, first car spot on 1 a.m. heard about 10 then I think my body switched off as I don't remember any more. DH didn't hear a thing so he was up and about as normal, I'm up as well, of course, perhaps I will sake up later. Have a good Sunday, don't work too hard. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Did he like sleeping in a basket? xx :sm23: :sm23:


That's why he was called Moses as he slept in DDs doll's Moses basket. X


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I find that people in the U.K use words I am not familiar with. I highlight the word and click on google search for a definition. So, today I looked up frey.
> Frey is a widely attested god associated with sacral kingship, virility and prosperity. You certainly have interesting weather.


Well there you go, you learn something new every day, thanks for that jinx, made me laugh out loud! It was, of course, meant to be 'grey'- and it is again today!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes I do know that, and love your description of that small island, ????????
> and I knew Janet was somewhere around my height, which is somewhere between 5'10.5" and 6', I just don't know what it is now, on any given day, it all depends on how much pain I have in my spine ... the more squashed my disks, the more height I have lost, and the more pain I have at that time!????????
> 
> Janet, I also love my height, and when I measure shorter than my actual height, I get really sad, because I am then technically, if not actually, really short!????????????????, when in actual fact I might only have lost from half an inch, to an inch and a half maximum! ???????????????????? But ...... in my own defence, the loss of any amount of height, for anyone, is not pleasant; and I can measure my loss, by the amount I have to crane my neck back, to look at my youngest dd! ???????? She is at least 6'3", at least that is what she will claim, but I think she might be taller than that; but I won't push her to get an accurate measurement! :sm23: :sm23:


Wow, that IS tall for a lady. Speaking as a very short person, I would say 'how lovely', I hope she thinks so too!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I like the icord edging also. Gives such a neat finished look to a project.


Yes, I'm really liking that too and will probably use it on every scarf I ever make now!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, I'm really liking that too and will probably use it on every scarf I ever make now!!! xxxx


And a grey or frey morning to you. Did you get the playsuits finished? No more excitement for me today had it all at 1 a.m. now waiting to wake up, not sure I will today. Which panto are you going to see? Hope you enjoy it, I don't expect you'll get a chance for a nap. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from the aforesaid Grey London!! Had a successful shopping trip yesterday but it was of course soooo crowded in the town. I got me a new phone as my previous one kept freezing and had to be re-started, not very convenient in an emergency!!

Today, we are off to the panto and I shall hand over the playsuits and ask DD to take the photos when she gets home. We are eating out after the panto, I have a deal with my car and house insurance which gives me 2 for one on all courses at many restaurant chains so I can play Lady Bountiful today!!!

Have a lovely day or whatever you are having, I haven't caught up yet so I hope Jacky's nerves aren't too frazzled after the rally!!

Catch you later, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from the aforesaid Grey London!! Had a successful shopping trip yesterday but it was of course soooo crowded in the town. I got me a new phone as my previous one kept freezing and had to be re-started, not very convenient in an emergency!!
> 
> Today, we are off to the panto and I shall hand over the playsuits and ask DD to take the photos when she gets home. We are eating out after the panto, I have a deal with my car and house insurance which gives me 2 for one on all courses at many restaurant chains so I can play Lady Bountiful today!!!
> 
> Have a lovely day or whatever you are having, I haven't caught up yet so I hope Jacky's nerves aren't too frazzled after the rally!!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love xxxxxx


Has your insurance got something to do with meerkats? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well there you go, you learn something new every day, thanks for that jinx, made me laugh out loud! It was, of course, meant to be 'grey'- and it is again today!! xxxx :sm23:


I like frey better. Mr Ps grandmother was called Freya. xx


----------



## jinx

That is a good thought. The numbers for other sizes would still seem to be off. 
Once on a check I wrote $1,000.00. I guess I wrote it sloppy as it was read as $6000.00. Putting the comma as part of the 6. Not surprisingly the bank said I had insufficient funds. They are suppose to use the amount that is written out and not the numbers. I do not write checks anymore so one less thing to worry about.


jollypolly said:


> If I write #2 fast the top looks flat and the line at the bottom just a bit. Maybe they thought the 7 was a 2 when they copied it to typing??? Then 17 would be 12? Could you make two sample rows and try both 17 and 12.


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I wanted to name my boy Zenek but hub said no. If we had a girl it would have been Joel (pronounced Joe L rhymn with Noel) Leeann.


A persons name can affect so many things in their life. My youngest grandson is Matthew. As a young child he was chubby. Kids all called him Fat Matt. He laughed it off and even used Fat Matt as his online name. It still hurt him a lot. Now he is very very thin and very very tall, but still has Fat Matt as his online name.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly damp Surrey. The sun was out earlier, but has now gone into hiding. Going to go down town later as apparently Father Christmas arrived there yesterday along with an entourage of gnomes, elves and penguins!

Nothing much else planned for today, maybe a bit of felting. Got so many ideas of things I want to do just not sure where to start at the moment.

Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

I think he wanted to be with Barbara. Often it is hard for the surviving spouse to live on. Rest In Peace George Herbert Walker Bush.


jollypolly said:


> One of our dear past presidents has died, George Bush senior. Sad.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly damp Surrey. The sun was out earlier, but has now gone into hiding. Going to go down town later as apparently Father Christmas arrived there yesterday along with an entourage of gnomes, elves and penguins!
> 
> Nothing much else planned for today, maybe a bit of felting. Got so many ideas of things I want to do just not sure where to start at the moment.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xx


Oh dear, sounds as though someone is getting excited about Christmas. Have you written a letter for Father Christmas? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Those are lovely names.. my grandmother was Zena. She didn't have a middle name for some reason.


I wondered what the meaning of Zena was. This definition seems just like what I would picture your grandmother to be.
"A beautiful, funny, nice and caring person. Great in all aspects of life. Will kick ass if you mess with her friends! Usually very skinny and brown eyes."


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I phoned the library to tell them the book I returned was requested by someone thinking they would get it before it went to the shelves but she said the computer would tell that when the book was logged in. I'm such a dinosaur.
> Now here's what's happening with my car. I picked it up at the dealer and went to a restaurant nearby. When I turned off the motor the seat started drawing me to the steering wheel. I panicked and tried opening the door, pushing door buttons turning the car off and on but it kept taking me forward I thought it would crush me between the seat and the steering wheel. I thought my ribs will crack and puncture my lung I'll die. it stopped with barely an eighth of an inch between me and the steering wheel. Maybe it got to the end of the track. Later twice I had sereus radio on Christmas music but when I came to start the car again it was on CNN like a default station. The dealer said bring it back and I have a loner car which is same model but without things I'm in the habit of using like the signal when cars are behind mine. The back up camera is 2 inch square and useless. I'm afraid to back up because I might damage their car. I think there's an electrical defect coursing the tail light to not work and the batteries to die. Hope they can find it I'm going to miss my friend's party tomorrow because her block is hard to navigate


Oh how scary for you. That car has been a thorn in your side ever since you got it. I had a lot of reading to do when I got the car with all the buttons. I remember going about 30 miles to reach home. It was a terribly hot humid day and I could not get the new car to cool off. I found out I had turned on the heated seats instead of the air conditioner.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> That's the truth! I'm good at dragging things on slider's or towels. Couldn't figure out how I was going to lift the motor end of the bed and hook the foot board on at first, 2 hands was not enough.
> I grabbed a foot stool lifted the bed and kicked the foot stool under to hold it up... then putting the end board on was easy!


Great creative thinking. You needed two hands and two feet. It is probable something like I would have done.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Has your insurance got something to do with meerkats? xxxx :sm23:


Huh?


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I like frey better. Mr Ps grandmother was called Freya. xx


Freya, "goddess associated with love, sex, beauty, fertility, gold, seiðr, war, and death."


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Huh?


Sorry it's a British advert started ages ago, instead of Compare the Market it said Compare the Meerkat and has grown from there. If you search compare the meerkat it might enlighten you. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, sounds as though someone is getting excited about Christmas. Have you written a letter for Father Christmas? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Better than that I have just told him to give me a blank cheque to spend on wool! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Freya, "goddess associated with love, sex, beauty, fertility, gold, seiðr, war, and death."


While we are into name meanings mine are Josephine - industrious and Matilda - Mighty battle maiden!!


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> While we are into name meanings mine are Josephine - industrious and Matilda - Mighty battle maiden!!


Judith is a one of a kind woman who is quite intelligent with a pure heart (a princess maybe?) I have to let Lilly know I am a princess. She is big into princesses.
Industrious sure fits you.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Judith is a one of a kind woman who is quite intelligent with a pure heart (a princess maybe?) I have to let Lilly know I am a princess. She is big into princesses.
> Industrious sure fits you.


Thanks. Not sure about the mighty battle maiden. Although some would beg to differ. X


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks. Not sure about the mighty battle maiden. Although some would beg to differ. X


No comment. :sm04: :sm23: :sm22:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Better than that I have just told him to give me a blank cheque to spend on wool! xxx


I like your thinking. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. I'm off to meet a friend for an early coffee this morning and then do a bit of grocery shopping. Have some laundry to do when I get back. That's it for my day. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wow, that IS tall for a lady. Speaking as a very short person, I would say 'how lovely', I hope she thinks so too!!! xxx


Thanks June, and yes she loves her height, I have known what her approximate height would be, as on her 2nd birthday, I used a formula, and her height at the time. I wasn't really sure if it would be accurate, but the resulting height, was very close to her adult height! DD5 was not the tallest young woman in the family; which includes my cousins, unfortunately my tallest female cousin died a few years ago, so now DD5 is the tallest woman in our entire family, and she doesn't slouch as far too many tall, young people have a habit of doing! I think my eldest dd isn't as tall as her younger sibings; but she is still over 167.6cm (5' 6")!????????


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Have a good time.


Not the best Christmas dinner so far, but the company was good.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hoping your baddie is completely healed soon. One place I buy tops from makes almost everything in 3/4 length sleeves. They work great for me as they cover my arms but do not look like they are just sleeves that are too short. I found I like that length as they do not get damp when I wash my hands or wash dishes.


Ironically I managed to dip mine in my coffee an hour ago. It was ready for the wash anyway and I'm not going out, so I have to confess that I sucked it clean!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Apart from your 'baddie', have you fully recovered from your little prang? xxxx


DH says I am just cat 2 instead of cat 3. Pam will understand.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I find that people in the U.K use words I am not familiar with. I highlight the word and click on google search for a definition. So, today I looked up frey.
> Frey is a widely attested god associated with sacral kingship, virility and prosperity. You certainly have interesting weather.


as opposed to boring grey weather.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Ironically I managed to dip mine in my coffee an hour ago. It was ready for the wash anyway and I'm not going out, so I have to confess that I sucked it clean!


I can relate. :sm02: I am finding the extra long sleeves on my sleepwear a nusiance. Either I will have to shorten them or get dressed first thing in the a.m. No, they do not stay cuffed.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Yes I do know that, and love your description of that small island, ????????
> and I knew Janet was somewhere around my height, which is somewhere between 5'10.5" and 6', I just don't know what it is now, on any given day, it all depends on how much pain I have in my spine ... the more squashed my disks, the more height I have lost, and the more pain I have at that time!????????
> 
> Janet, I also love my height, and when I measure shorter than my actual height, I get really sad, because I am then technically, if not actually, really short!????????????????, when in actual fact I might only have lost from half an inch, to an inch and a half maximum! ???????????????????? But ...... in my own defence, the loss of any amount of height, for anyone, is not pleasant; and I can measure my loss, by the amount I have to crane my neck back, to look at my youngest dd! ???????? She is at least 6'3", at least that is what she will claim, but I think she might be taller than that; but I won't push her to get an accurate measurement! :sm23: :sm23:


I was 5'10" but have now shrunk to 5'9.5.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I have had people tell me they felt intimidated by me when they first met me. They admitted it was probably because I was so tall compared to them.


I have that as well!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> How did you get on with your last 'baddie' bandage change? xx


It stayed off as the scabs were dry. They are driving me mad as they catch on things and gradually break away. I was also warned not to drive too soon as I might not have full control in any incident. My left knee is still very pretty.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Well, duh! I am laughing at myself. Partly did not catch it as we spell gray this way.


which makes more sense, but our differing spellings make small problems when we write to each other.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hahaha ..... thanks Janet, I really needed to know that, hearing people say that I am liked is very helpful to me. xoxoxo


We all love you. We've been friends for years now.


----------



## Xiang

I have done a bit of catchup, now I am heading to the frog pond, for some much needed deconstructtion of this project, so that I can add some other colours with it turn it into something that will actually fit one of the gdg's! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

It would have been a pretty little jacket, and the twins would have looked so cute, wearing a similar jacket each ...... I might still be able to get enough of some different coloured yarn, in the same brand as this one, it is beautiful to knit with, now all I need to do, is find the ball label, so I can order the appropriate yarn!????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> My finished scarf


Oh my! That's long, and gorgeous.


----------



## PurpleFi

Been down town and took a few photos...


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Angela has put a remote app on my laptop so she can come in and fix things via wifi also teach me new tricks and techniques. Some technology is ok... :sm02:


GS3 can get into mine from his home, and fix it. Worrying to watch it do things 'on its own'.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Mr J was obvious to me walking through the house with a queen size matress and box spring, just as well. Now I have to put the electric bed back together with the help of a youtube video. It's a heavy beast and I'm going to try not to swear. Dinner is a rotisserie chicken as I will be done in by the time I'm finished. xoxox


Did you mean oblivious?


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I wondered what the meaning of Zena was. This definition seems just like what I would picture your grandmother to be.
> "A beautiful, funny, nice and caring person. Great in all aspects of life. Will kick ass if you mess with her friends! Usually very skinny and brown eyes."


Jinx my grandmother was my best friend. They broke the mold when she was born and I hope I have a little of her in me. She was so smart and could do anything. The photo was taken by me.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I have a question is it me or is it not right the way this reads


It is if you end up with the right number of stitches. It happens frequently in patterned knitting.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Did he like sleeping in a basket? xx :sm23: :sm23:


oooh clever.


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I phoned the library to tell them the book I returned was requested by someone thinking they would get it before it went to the shelves but she said the computer would tell that when the book was logged in. I'm such a dinosaur.
> Now here's what's happening with my car. I picked it up at the dealer and went to a restaurant nearby. When I turned off the motor the seat started drawing me to the steering wheel. I panicked and tried opening the door, pushing door buttons turning the car off and on but it kept taking me forward I thought it would crush me between the seat and the steering wheel. I thought my ribs will crack and puncture my lung I'll die. it stopped with barely an eighth of an inch between me and the steering wheel. Maybe it got to the end of the track. Later twice I had sereus radio on Christmas music but when I came to start the car again it was on CNN like a default station. The dealer said bring it back and I have a loner car which is same model but without things I'm in the habit of using like the signal when cars are behind mine. The back up camera is 2 inch square and useless. I'm afraid to back up because I might damage their car. I think there's an electrical defect coursing the tail light to not work and the batteries to die. Hope they can find it I'm going to miss my friend's party tomorrow because her block is hard to navigate


Maybe consider trading it in for something more friendly? Sending you hugs Polly. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thanks, Jinx! I know that when I am 100% well, I am never worried about how others see me, or feel about me; I almost have the classic Aspergers personality, but there are some small differences in me, that make me not Aspergers. As a child, unless I was with my siblings, or the close group of family friends that my parents had, I didn't actually look to be with other children; and that continued into my adult life. I think I can honestly say, that apart from my family, all of you are the closest I have been to people who are not related to me, and whom I haven't physically met! You are all very special people! xoxoxo


Are you sure we are not real sisters?!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Judith is a one of a kind woman who is quite intelligent with a pure heart (a princess maybe?) I have to let Lilly know I am a princess. She is big into princesses.
> Industrious sure fits you.


Hey Jinx .... this is what I found, when searching Name origin, and meaning, of our name:-
*Judith* - devoutly religious woman of the ancient Jews who saved her town from conquest by entering the camp of the besieging Assyrian army and cutting off the head of its commander, Holofernes, while he slept.

We are fierce enders of conflict, but I am not particularly religious though! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm up as well, of course, perhaps I will sake up later. Have a good Sunday, don't work too hard. xx


You're drinking Saki now? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I bet they are beautiful Polly, we are watching English Castles... 1st episode is Dover. xxx


A fascinating castle, with as much recent history as past.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> While we are into name meanings mine are Josephine - industrious and Matilda - Mighty battle maiden!!


Suits you to a tee! ❤


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Ironically I managed to dip mine in my coffee an hour ago. It was ready for the wash anyway and I'm not going out, so I have to confess that I sucked it clean!


I have been known to do that same thing, on the odd occasion; because what my item of clothing took a swim in was something delicious, and I didn't want to miss out on any of it! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I had a skunk called Sabastian ????


We had a polecat called Boogaloo.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Judith is a one of a kind woman who is quite intelligent with a pure heart (a princess maybe?) I have to let Lilly know I am a princess. She is big into princesses.
> Industrious sure fits you.


Have you been tested with a pea?


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Been down town and took a few photos...


It's starting to look a lot like Christmas.. ???????? xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Did you mean oblivious?


Yes... that's the word. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Good morning Janet, or whatever time it is across the pond. 
Going to start the fire and get some coffee in me, wishing you all a good December 2. xoxox


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I was 5'10" but have now shrunk to 5'9.5.


My 3rd dd is 5' 9.5" , and I can remember, very vividly, the day that I noticed that particular growth spurt! DD & I were in the local shopping street, and when I turned my head towards her, so that I could see her face; I was actually a little stunned, when her eyes were almost level with mine. Before that, I had always had to lower my line of sight, too look into her eyes; it was really a huge shock for me, because all of my sisters, both of my parents and most of my female cousins were all at least 3" shorter than me! I don't count my brothers, or the male cousins; because all of the males; except my dad, and the male cousins from his side of the family, were quite small, and the males from mum's side of the family, actually towered over me, when puberty hit! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I have that as well!


I wouldn't have minded being told that someone felt a bit intimidated by me, but I was often told, after these people got to know me; that when they had first met me, they actually felt a bit frightened, when I was near them; but when I asked why, they couldn't, or perhaps it was more wouldn't tell me ..... oh well, it was their loss! :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> We all love you. We've been friends for years now.


Yes we have been, and all of you are my first ever friends! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Been down town and took a few photos...


Very nice! The Santa's Caves that I have seen here, don't really work that well; our temperature at this time of year, is usually in the mid, to late 40's, and Santa's Cave is usually set up as a snow covered area, which just makes the entire thing look ridiculous, and the cave is usually so hot inside it, that people have been know to pass out, because of the heat, both inside and outside! ????????????


----------



## jinx

I found that origin also. I ignored it and went onto something more fitting.


Xiang said:


> Hey Jinx .... this is what I found, when searching Name origin, and meaning, of our name:-
> *Judith* - devoutly religious woman of the ancient Jews who saved her town from conquest by entering the camp of the besieging Assyrian army and cutting off the head of its commander, Holofernes, while he slept.
> 
> We are fierce enders of conflict, but I am not particularly religious though! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It stayed off as the scabs were dry. They are driving me mad as they catch on things and gradually break away. I was also warned not to drive too soon as I might not have full control in any incident. My left knee is still very pretty.


No connection whatsoever but did you get my address OK or am I in the junk again? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> DH says I am just cat 2 instead of cat 3. Pam will understand.


 :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning Janet, or whatever time it is across the pond.
> Going to start the fire and get some coffee in me, wishing you all a good December 2. xoxox


It's well into the afternoon. 3.41now. Getting dark as it's such a miserable day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You're drinking Saki now? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Ha ha, I knew I wasn't awake this morning, that proves it, still not really awake, it's a sleepy day. xx


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Thanks, Jinx! I know that when I am 100% well, I am never worried about how others see me, or feel about me; I almost have the classic Aspergers personality, but there are some small differences in me, that make me not Aspergers. As a child, unless I was with my siblings, or the close group of family friends that my parents had, I didn't actually look to be with other children; and that continued into my adult life. I think I can honestly say, that apart from my family, all of you are the closest I have been to people who are not related to me, and whom I haven't physically met! You are all very special people! xoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure we are not real sisters?!
> 
> 
> 
> I am honestly beginning to think we are real sisters, and one of us got transported to a different part of the world! I also think that our accents are quite similar, and if I am remembering correctly, there are a couple of others among you, that sound fairly close to my accent ..... June and Josephine; I am thinking of the pair of you! I know I was a little stunned, when I first heard the voices of the 3 J's; I was totally amazed, at how similar my speech was to these 3 ladies; even though we were on the other side of the world!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:
Click to expand...


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I phoned the library to tell them the book I returned was requested by someone thinking they would get it before it went to the shelves but she said the computer would tell that when the book was logged in. I'm such a dinosaur.
> Now here's what's happening with my car. I picked it up at the dealer and went to a restaurant nearby. When I turned off the motor the seat started drawing me to the steering wheel. I panicked and tried opening the door, pushing door buttons turning the car off and on but it kept taking me forward I thought it would crush me between the seat and the steering wheel. I thought my ribs will crack and puncture my lung I'll die. it stopped with barely an eighth of an inch between me and the steering wheel. Maybe it got to the end of the track. Later twice I had sereus radio on Christmas music but when I came to start the car again it was on CNN like a default station. The dealer said bring it back and I have a loner car which is same model but without things I'm in the habit of using like the signal when cars are behind mine. The back up camera is 2 inch square and useless. I'm afraid to back up because I might damage their car. I think there's an electrical defect coursing the tail light to not work and the batteries to die. Hope they can find it I'm going to miss my friend's party tomorrow because her block is hard to navigate


It's Christine !... DH would be giddy as a school girl lol.


----------



## Xiang

And after that conversation (to be continued), I am ready for bed ... at least I think I am .... and my head is aching, from the noise of a number of very small children, in close proximity, but it was great watching these children playing, with no fear of pending trouble, but in the pure delight that children should always play! It was a great kid's party!

So goodnight all, I hope you are all having a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

gnite MJ.

I don't have the excuse of being tall lol. I'm only 5ft.2-1/2in.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> No connection whatsoever but did you get my address OK or am I in the junk again? xx


It wouldn't dare! See my latest email. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I am honestly beginning to think we are real sisters, and one of us got transported to a different part of the world! I also think that our accents are quite similar, and if I am remembering correctly, there are a couple of others among you, that sound fairly close to my accent ..... June and Josephine; I am thinking of the pair of you! I know I was a little stunned, when I first heard the voices of the 3 J's; I was totally amazed, at how similar my speech was to these 3 ladies; even though we were on the other side of the world!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


I was surprised, because you don't have a strong Aussie accent.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> gnite MJ.
> 
> I don't have the excuse of being tall lol. I'm only 5ft.2-1/2in.


Little spitfire!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Jinx my grandmother was my best friend. They broke the mold when she was born and I hope I have a little of her in me. She was so smart and could do anything. The photo was taken by me.


Gorgeous photos. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> gnite MJ.
> 
> I don't have the excuse of being tall lol. I'm only 5ft.2-1/2in.


2 whole inches taller than me. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Little spitfire!


I'm smaller, does that make me a Cessna? xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. It's been a lazy Sunday. I've pampered and had a hot bath. I just realized I'm getting my hair done on Tuesday. I wouldn't have washed it if I'd thought...it's been a dry day. No news at al, I've not spoken with anyone today. I've done some more sudoku. Hope you are Ll reDy for another busy week. I will have to sort out my Christmas presents, it's beginning to nag at me????


----------



## jinx

An aircraft? Never mind I got it. Spitfire and Cessna.


Barn-dweller said:


> I'm smaller, does that make me a Cessna? xx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I have a question is it me or is it not right the way this reads


The way I read it you don't. You repeat it 33 times which is the most. I can't see what's wrong with it. .?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I had a cat called Moses????


Did he play in the bull rushes? Sorry????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Did he play in the bull rushes? Sorry????


If I said yes you wouldn't believe me. X


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Little spitfire!


????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Jinx my grandmother was my best friend. They broke the mold when she was born and I hope I have a little of her in me. She was so smart and could do anything. The photo was taken by me.


She's a beautiful grandmother. I barely remember mine.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Has your insurance got something to do with meerkats? xxxx :sm23:


Oh yes!!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My finished scarf


Pretty colours, looks great!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm never lucky enough to have weather like that ????. Don't know what June's up to when she says she's going to her sewing room. I've not heard of Frey weather either. She might mean fret..... Then again she might not...


You must know I have a sewing room in half of my garage? I'll tell you all about it one day!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I bet they are beautiful Polly, we are watching English Castles... 1st episode is Dover. xxx


I went there with Pam & Mr Ric, it is a one hour drive from me!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Those are lovely names.. my grandmother was Zena. She didn't have a middle name for some reason.


I haven't got one either, my dad always said we were too poor!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I haven't got one either, my dad always said we were too poor!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


My sisters and I have our christian sponsors name as our middle names. I do not like my middle name. My grandniece liked that name and named her child that. My sister's was Lillian and she did not want anyone to know that. My greatgrand is Lillian (Lilly)and now I think it is a beautiful name. Many names go in and out of favor. I believe Harold George is common in the U.K. Not very popular around here.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> 2 whole inches taller than me. xx :sm09:


And I'm 1 whole inch taller than you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I went there with Pam & Mr Ric, it is a one hour drive from me!!! xxxx


It was a wonderful day and a great castle to visit along with the tunnels there, too. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> And I'm 1 whole inch taller than you! xxxooo


Show off. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Show off. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

June when you are finished with your mosaic knitting you may like to try this. http://www.10rowsaday.com/easy-fair-isle When I learned to knit using two colors this is how I did it. Someone mentioned it on the main forum today. After I read their post I decided to quickly make a hat to relearn the technique. It is fun, easy, and fast. Best thing is I do not have to worry about getting good tension.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> June when you are finished with your mosaic knitting you may like to try this. http://www.10rowsaday.com/easy-fair-isle When I learned to knit using two colors this is how I did it. Someone mentioned it on the main forum today. After I read their post I decided to quickly make a hat to relearn the technique. It is fun, easy, and fast. Best thing is I do not have to worry about getting good tension.


That is so cute. xx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I was surprised, because you don't have a strong Aussie accent.


As a child, I was always getting asked how long I had been in Australia, or which part of England I came from; but instead of being an immigrant, my precedents have actually been in Australia, long enough for me to be indigenous; I will have to check the family history books, to find out what year the original McDougall family arrived out here!

As for my accent, I have come to believe that our voice types are more genetic, and thus inherited, as opposed to learnt! My eldest daughter had no contact with me, or the extended family, until she was 27; and her voice pattern is exactly the same as mine, and when I spoke to her for the first time, I actually thought she was one of her biological cousins; the two voices were so closely similar! ????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> gnite MJ.
> 
> I don't have the excuse of being tall lol. I'm only 5ft.2-1/2in.





SaxonLady said:


> Little spitfire!


I agree with you Janet, throughout my life, I have found that it is not wise to upset the more petite people within our friendship circles! As I have said before, many people have told me that they were frightened of me; but I am really a gentle giant, until someone really upsets me in a big way, but I will still not "go off my head", at anyone .... unless of course one of my children, or grandchildren, are threatened! On the other hand, I have seen the results of one of the more petite members of my family, when they are upset; it can be like the release of a very wild cyclone! But that doesn't mean that I think that would happen with our petite friends, but if I heard of this happening ..... It wouldn't surprise me, because I would see the fiercely protective side, being brought out!???????? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I agree with you Janet, throughout my life, I have found that it is not wise to upset the more petite people within our friendship circles! As I have said before, many people have told me that they were frightened of me; but I am really a gentle giant, until someone really upsets me in a big way, but I will still not "go off my head", at anyone .... unless of course one of my children, or grandchildren, are threatened! On the other hand, I have seen the results of one of the more petite members of my family, when they are upset; it can be like the release of a very wild cyclone! But that doesn't mean that I think that would happen with our petite friends, but if I heard of this happening ..... It wouldn't surprise me, because I would see the fiercely protective side, being brought out!???????? :sm23: :sm23:


Us little folk can have our moments if we are upset. xx :sm09: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> My sisters and I have our christian sponsors name as our middle names. I do not like my middle name. My grandniece liked that name and named her child that. My sister's was Lillian and she did not want anyone to know that. My greatgrand is Lillian (Lilly)and now I think it is a beautiful name. Many names go in and out of favor. I believe Harold George is common in the U.K. Not very popular around here.


My middle name is a derivative of my paternal grandmothers name - her name was Ellis, and my middle name is Ellice (pronounced with a long 'e' sound, not with the ending of 'ice') I hatted it when I was a child, but I often substitute it with my first name now! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> June when you are finished with your mosaic knitting you may like to try this. http://www.10rowsaday.com/easy-fair-isle When I learned to knit using two colors this is how I did it. Someone mentioned it on the main forum today. After I read their post I decided to quickly make a hat to relearn the technique. It is fun, easy, and fast. Best thing is I do not have to worry about getting good tension.


It looks great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Us little folk can have our moments if we are upset. xx :sm09: :sm15:


We do indeed! :sm15: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> It's Christine !... DH would be giddy as a school girl lol.


I was thinking the same thing and didn't want to say it. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I went there with Pam & Mr Ric, it is a one hour drive from me!!! xxxx


It's a wonderful series, I will let you know where the next one is. Bet Pam and Mr Ric thought it was fantastic. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I haven't got one either, my dad always said we were too poor!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


My dad named me after my Mom without her consent.. I was supposed to be Kathleen. I would have shortened it to Kate.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> My sisters and I have our christian sponsors name as our middle names. I do not like my middle name. My grandniece liked that name and named her child that. My sister's was Lillian and she did not want anyone to know that. My greatgrand is Lillian (Lilly)and now I think it is a beautiful name. Many names go in and out of favor. I believe Harold George is common in the U.K. Not very popular around here.


My family had a habit of making Jr's to go with Sr's.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> And I'm 1 whole inch taller than you! xxxooo


And I a whole inch taller than you... :sm23:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> June when you are finished with your mosaic knitting you may like to try this. http://www.10rowsaday.com/easy-fair-isle When I learned to knit using two colors this is how I did it. Someone mentioned it on the main forum today. After I read their post I decided to quickly make a hat to relearn the technique. It is fun, easy, and fast. Best thing is I do not have to worry about getting good tension.


Nice Jinx.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> As a child, I was always getting asked how long I had been in Australia, or which part of England I came from; but instead of being an immigrant, my precedents have actually been in Australia, long enough for me to be indigenous; I will have to check the family history books, to find out what year the original McDougall family arrived out here!
> 
> As for my accent, I have come to believe that our voice types are more genetic, and thus inherited, as opposed to learnt! My eldest daughter had no contact with me, or the extended family, until she was 27; and her voice pattern is exactly the same as mine, and when I spoke to her for the first time, I actually thought she was one of her biological cousins; the two voices were so closely similar! ????


I've had many think my voice is from the East Coast.. I would be proud to be a Nuffie.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Us little folk can have our moments if we are upset. xx :sm09: :sm15:


Yes, the wee ones bite ankles! :sm08: xox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> My middle name is a derivative of my paternal grandmothers name - her name was Ellis, and my middle name is Ellice (pronounced with a long 'e' sound, not with the ending of 'ice') I hatted it when I was a child, but I often substitute it with my first name now! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Ellice is very pretty and different... I like different. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It's a wonderful series, I will let you know where the next one is. Bet Pam and Mr Ric thought it was fantastic. xoxox


We loved it! :sm01: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> My family had a habit of making Jr's to go with Sr's.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull, wet Wales. Might to a bit of ironing today and the lounge sure could do with a hoover, maybe, just maybe. Apart from that nothing planned so knitting in front of the fire sounds pretty good to me. See you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Its still very mild. Decorated the pair of felt wrist warmers I made back in the summer.

Busy week ahead. KnitWIts here this morning.

Then on school pick up

Happy Monday everyone. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Its still very mild. Decorated the pair of felt wrist warmers I made back in the summer.
> 
> Busy week ahead. KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Then on school pick up
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xx


Morning. It's pouring with rain here but done my chores just debating what to do next. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, wet Wales. Might to a bit of ironing today and the lounge sure could do with a hoover, maybe, just maybe. Apart from that nothing planned so knitting in front of the fire sounds pretty good to me. See you all later. xx


Morning. Get your exercise first and then sit and knit. What is on your needles right now?


----------



## jinx

Happy Monday to you. Glad your weather is mild. I wish ours was.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Its still very mild. Decorated the pair of felt wrist warmers I made back in the summer.
> 
> Busy week ahead. KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Then on school pick up
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xx


----------



## jinx

You look like a Trish. Did you ever meet someone whose name does not fit them. My great grandson does not look like a Jason. I guess that is why I always call him little guy, shorty, butch, or hey you.


Islander said:


> My dad named me after my Mom without her consent.. I was supposed to be Kathleen. I would have shortened it to Kate.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I phoned the library to tell them the book I returned was requested by someone thinking they would get it before it went to the shelves but she said the computer would tell that when the book was logged in. I'm such a dinosaur.
> Now here's what's happening with my car. I picked it up at the dealer and went to a restaurant nearby. When I turned off the motor the seat started drawing me to the steering wheel. I panicked and tried opening the door, pushing door buttons turning the car off and on but it kept taking me forward I thought it would crush me between the seat and the steering wheel. I thought my ribs will crack and puncture my lung I'll die. it stopped with barely an eighth of an inch between me and the steering wheel. Maybe it got to the end of the track. Later twice I had sereus radio on Christmas music but when I came to start the car again it was on CNN like a default station. The dealer said bring it back and I have a loner car which is same model but without things I'm in the habit of using like the signal when cars are behind mine. The back up camera is 2 inch square and useless. I'm afraid to back up because I might damage their car. I think there's an electrical defect coursing the tail light to not work and the batteries to die. Hope they can find it I'm going to miss my friend's party tomorrow because her block is hard to navigate


Don't you long for the days when cars were simple and just got you around? I know all these gadgets are supposed to make driving safer but your experience with the moving seat could have caused an accident if you had been moving at the time. Give me a Model T any day (my Ford Fiesta is the modern day equivalent of the Model T!!) glad you got away without a punctured lung!!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

That causes a whole new set of problems. Harold shares his fathers first name. At paternal family gatherings he is called Sonny and at maternal family gatherings he is called junior. Can you imagine an old man being called Sonny or Junior? Of course I call him Mr. Wonderful and that really gets a laugh from the family.


Islander said:


> My family had a habit of making Jr's to go with Sr's.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's the truth! I'm good at dragging things on slider's or towels. Couldn't figure out how I was going to lift the motor end of the bed and hook the foot board on at first, 2 hands was not enough.
> I grabbed a foot stool lifted the bed and kicked the foot stool under to hold it up... then putting the end board on was easy!


You are very resourceful, brave - and strong!!! Hope you are not suffering after that work out!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Don't you long for the days when cars were simple and just got you around? I know all these gadgets are supposed to make driving safer but your experience with the moving seat could have caused an accident if you had been moving at the time. Give me a Model T any day (my Ford Fiesta is the modern day equivalent of the Model T!!) glad you got away without a punctured lung!!! xxxxx


I would not like a car without air conditioning, power locks, remote start, heated seats, or sun roof. However I have some features on my car that I do not use or even know how to use.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And a grey or frey morning to you. Did you get the playsuits finished? No more excitement for me today had it all at 1 a.m. now waiting to wake up, not sure I will today. Which panto are you going to see? Hope you enjoy it, I don't expect you'll get a chance for a nap. xxxx


It was supposed to be Robinson Crusoe but was far from the original story, but that's Panto!! It was hilarious, I'd forgotten that the guy that writes it, directs and produces it and plays the 'dame'was absent last year. playing it in Manchester, we wondered whether it was a ploy to get Greenwich councill to give him more money for a better show. Last year's was certainly not up to the mark but yesterday's was brilliant, very funny on many different levels so laughs for everyone. We had a very nice meal at Pizza Express afterwards but the waitress struggled with my 2 for 1 card and tried to overcharge us by £23!! Fortunately, my maths teacher DD was on the ball and got it put right in the end!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Get your exercise first and then sit and knit. What is on your needles right now?


Morning. A cable bobble hat, just filling in time until I get to the yarn shop tomorrow. xx


----------



## jinx

Glad you had a fun time at the panto. Interesting that no matter where you go in the world employees cannot do math. Twice in the last week I spent a long time online and then calling companies because the promised prices did not show up as my total. Spending a long time on the phone because the employee could not do simple math. Taking an hour to complete a simple order is frustrating.


London Girl said:


> It was supposed to be Robinson Crusoe but was far from the original story, but that's Panto!! It was hilarious, I'd forgotten that the guy that writes it, directs and produces it and plays the 'dame'was absent last year. playing it in Manchester, we wondered whether it was a ploy to get Greenwich councill to give him more money for a better show. Last year's was certainly not up to the mark but yesterday's was brilliant, very funny on many different levels so laughs for everyone. We had a very nice meal at Pizza Express afterwards but the waitress struggled with my 2 for 1 card and tried to overcharge us by £23!! Fortunately, my maths teacher DD was on the ball and got it put right in the end!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It was supposed to be Robinson Crusoe but was far from the original story, but that's Panto!! It was hilarious, I'd forgotten that the guy that writes it, directs and produces it and plays the 'dame'was absent last year. playing it in Manchester, we wondered whether it was a ploy to get Greenwich councill to give him more money for a better show. Last year's was certainly not up to the mark but yesterday's was brilliant, very funny on many different levels so laughs for everyone. We had a very nice meal at Pizza Express afterwards but the waitress struggled with my 2 for 1 card and tried to overcharge us by £23!! Fortunately, my maths teacher DD was on the ball and got it put right in the end!! xxxx


Sounds like a great afternoon and good for DD for sorting the waitress out. That's a lot of money to be overcharged. It's years since I've been to a panto, like at least 50. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Yes, the wee ones bite ankles! :sm08: xox


Or anything else they can reach. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It just stopped raining. It's been raining all weekend. And we even had thunder Saturday night.
I finished the endless garter cardi, ends were sewn in and it's been for a ride through the washer and dryer. Unfortunately I didn't get a picture of it. And I'm on late shift all this week so it will be dark when I get home. Now I just have the sleeves to finish on the swoncho and the sleeves from a Caron Cakes cardi. 
It's also time to start Stuart's Christmas socks. I have 2 balls that I purchased from my LYS. They're Berroco Ultra Wool. They were softer than the Patons wool.
And I managed to get knitting done, despite the kitties.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It just stopped raining. It's been raining all weekend. And we even had thunder Saturday night.
> I finished the endless garter cardi, ends were sewn in and it's been for a ride through the washer and dryer. Unfortunately I didn't get a picture of it. And I'm on late shift all this week so it will be dark when I get home. Now I just have the sleeves to finish on the swoncho and the sleeves from a Caron Cakes cardi.
> It's also time to start Stuart's Christmas socks. I have 2 balls that I purchased from my LYS. They're Berroco Ultra Wool. They were softer than the Patons wool.
> And I managed to get knitting done, despite the kitties.


Things are moving on apace, can't wait to see the endless cardi. It's actually stopped raining here at the moment but judging by the colour of the sky, not for long. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm smaller, does that make me a Cessna? xx


No, a model.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It's been a lazy Sunday. I've pampered and had a hot bath. I just realized I'm getting my hair done on Tuesday. I wouldn't have washed it if I'd thought...it's been a dry day. No news at al, I've not spoken with anyone today. I've done some more sudoku. Hope you are Ll reDy for another busy week. I will have to sort out my Christmas presents, it's beginning to nag at me????


I just got a new Soduko book and spent all evening at it. 
I have a meeting on Wednesday to prep for, then I must get moving on Christmas!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> If I said yes you wouldn't believe me. X


I do.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I haven't got one either, my dad always said we were too poor!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Neither I nor my brothers do, nor do my sons. One is enough.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> No, a model.


A model spitfire? I think I would prefer that to a cessna. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It was supposed to be Robinson Crusoe but was far from the original story, but that's Panto!! It was hilarious, I'd forgotten that the guy that writes it, directs and produces it and plays the 'dame'was absent last year. playing it in Manchester, we wondered whether it was a ploy to get Greenwich councill to give him more money for a better show. Last year's was certainly not up to the mark but yesterday's was brilliant, very funny on many different levels so laughs for everyone. We had a very nice meal at Pizza Express afterwards but the waitress struggled with my 2 for 1 card and tried to overcharge us by £23!! Fortunately, my maths teacher DD was on the ball and got it put right in the end!! xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a great afternoon and good for DD for sorting the waitress out. That's a lot of money to be overcharged. It's years since I've been to a panto, like at least 50. xxxx


King Arthur the Panto is on at our atmospheric theatre here in Port Hope. We have a very good resident drama company. I just need to see if I can get tickets.
How did the waitress manage to get £23 over. What did she punch into the computer to come up with that?


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am sick of rain as we had the same weather as you. Of course, I prefer the rain over snow.
Waiting to see pictures when and if you ever get some light to take a picture.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It just stopped raining. It's been raining all weekend. And we even had thunder Saturday night.
> I finished the endless garter cardi, ends were sewn in and it's been for a ride through the washer and dryer. Unfortunately I didn't get a picture of it. And I'm on late shift all this week so it will be dark when I get home. Now I just have the sleeves to finish on the swoncho and the sleeves from a Caron Cakes cardi.
> It's also time to start Stuart's Christmas socks. I have 2 balls that I purchased from my LYS. They're Berroco Ultra Wool. They were softer than the Patons wool.
> And I managed to get knitting done, despite the kitties.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> June when you are finished with your mosaic knitting you may like to try this. http://www.10rowsaday.com/easy-fair-isle When I learned to knit using two colors this is how I did it. Someone mentioned it on the main forum today. After I read their post I decided to quickly make a hat to relearn the technique. It is fun, easy, and fast. Best thing is I do not have to worry about getting good tension.


It's certainly keeping that balloon warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Things are moving on apace, can't wait to see the endless cardi. It's actually stopped raining here at the moment but judging by the colour of the sky, not for long. xx


We might get lake effect snow flurries if the wind changes to the wrong direction. I'll take the rain.


----------



## jinx

Good for you on working the soduko. I try to love doing it. Everyone is different and I will keep at my crosswords. I would not do well with a crossword that originated from the U.K. There are so many words you use that i never heard of.


SaxonLady said:


> I just got a new Soduko book and spent all evening at it.
> I have a meeting on Wednesday to prep for, then I must get moving on Christmas!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Glad you had a fun time at the panto. Interesting that no matter where you go in the world employees cannot do math. Twice in the last week I spent a long time online and then calling companies because the promised prices did not show up as my total. Spending a long time on the phone because the employee could not do simple math. Taking an hour to complete a simple order is frustrating.


It's not just the math, logic seems to be a thing of the past as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> That causes a whole new set of problems. Harold shares his fathers first name. At paternal family gatherings he is called Sonny and at maternal family gatherings he is called junior. Can you imagine an old man being called Sonny or Junior? Of course I call him Mr. Wonderful and that really gets a laugh from the family.


My paternal uncle and my cousin's son are both named Sonny.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I would not like a car without air conditioning, power locks, remote start, heated seats, or sun roof. However I have some features on my car that I do not use or even know how to use.


I look for everything you listed except the remote start. I've had too many cars stall out in the cold after starting to use a remote start. 
I don't need the communication links. I don't answer anyone when I'm driving. And everyone that I know, knows that. I also don't need the GPS or wifi. I have those on my cell phone. I wouldn't mind a backup camera.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> It's not just the math, logic seems to be a thing of the past as well.


It is not a new problem. Years ago my change would have been $0.24. I gave the cashier a penny so I would get a quarter back. She handed me the penny back and I explained I needed a quarter to use the pay phone. She could not get it, so I left her give me the $0.24 and then I added the penny and ask her to give me a quarter to use the pay phone. She did it, but still did not get it. I know she went home and told everyone about the weird customer she had.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> A model spitfire? I think I would prefer that to a cessna. xx :sm24:


can you roar like a Merlin engine?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> That causes a whole new set of problems. Harold shares his fathers first name. At paternal family gatherings he is called Sonny and at maternal family gatherings he is called junior. Can you imagine an old man being called Sonny or Junior? Of course I call him Mr. Wonderful and that really gets a laugh from the family.


My father and uncle were both named John. So my uncle who was younger became Little John. He is in his 60s now and still called Little John.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Good for you on working the soduko. I try to love doing it. Everyone is different and I will keep at my crosswords. I would not do well with a crossword that originated from the U.K. There are so many words you use that i never heard of.


I love crosswords as well. I wonder if I could cope with an American one?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> can you roar like a Merlin engine?


Not so sure about that, it's a unique sound, but love the noise it makes. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Don't you long for the days when cars were simple and just got you around? I know all these gadgets are supposed to make driving safer but your experience with the moving seat could have caused an accident if you had been moving at the time. Give me a Model T any day (my Ford Fiesta is the modern day equivalent of the Model T!!) glad you got away without a punctured lung!!! xxxxx


You can't move the power seat or adjust the steering wheel while the car is in drive. (At least you can't in any rental car that I've driven that has those features).
I wouldn't go as far back as a Model T, but I miss my little Volkswagen Bug. The new VW bugs just aren't the same.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. It's pouring with rain here but done my chores just debating what to do next. xx


Rainy days are great for knitting. I don't feel like doing anything else when it's miserable outside.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You can't move the power seat or adjust the steering wheel while the car is in drive. (At least you can't in any rental car that I've driven that has those features).
> I wouldn't go as far back as a Model T, but I miss my little Volkswagen Bug. The new VW bugs just aren't the same.


They don't look quite the same but still have a distinct shape which is more than a lot of cars have these days. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Its still very mild. Decorated the pair of felt wrist warmers I made back in the summer.
> 
> Busy week ahead. KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Then on school pick up
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xx


Happy Monday.


----------



## jinx

I move my seat while driving. If short legged Mr. Wonderful has driven my car I might not realize it until I am moving and then I move the seat back.


nitz8catz said:


> You can't move the power seat or adjust the steering wheel while the car is in drive. (At least you can't in any rental car that I've driven that has those features).
> I wouldn't go as far back as a Model T, but I miss my little Volkswagen Bug. The new VW bugs just aren't the same.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> They don't look quite the same but still have a distinct shape which is more than a lot of cars have these days. xx


Yes. They have the shape right, but the engine is at the front now, not the back, and they just don't feel the same. There is more of the unnecessary stuff inside.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I think he wanted to be with Barbara. Often it is hard for the surviving spouse to live on. Rest In Peace George Herbert Walker Bush.


From what I remember, he was one of the good ones, thanks George!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum is downstairs yakking so I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great Monday.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> While we are into name meanings mine are Josephine - industrious and Matilda - Mighty battle maiden!!


I think they are very apt. I have never seen you angry enough to go into battle but I think you would if someone was threatening you or your family!!! I have a mental picture now of you sorting out those Detroit boys - if they hadn't turned out to be Canadian sweeties!!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> From what I remember, he was one of the good ones, thanks George!!


They all look like saints compared to the present one. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> While we are into name meanings mine are Josephine - industrious and Matilda - Mighty battle maiden!!


It may surprise you to know that I was named after the month of June!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm19: ....and my birthday is in August!!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Judith is a one of a kind woman who is quite intelligent with a pure heart (a princess maybe?) I have to let Lilly know I am a princess. She is big into princesses.
> Industrious sure fits you.


That name suits you, from what I know of you, Princess Judith!!! x


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Ironically I managed to dip mine in my coffee an hour ago. It was ready for the wash anyway and I'm not going out, so I have to confess that I sucked it clean!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have done a bit of catchup, now I am heading to the frog pond, for some much needed deconstructtion of this project, so that I can add some other colours with it turn it into something that will actually fit one of the gdg's! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> It would have been a pretty little jacket, and the twins would have looked so cute, wearing a similar jacket each ...... I might still be able to get enough of some different coloured yarn, in the same brand as this one, it is beautiful to knit with, now all I need to do, is find the ball label, so I can order the appropriate yarn!????????????????


I love the edging pattern, looking forward to see what it becomes!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Been down town and took a few photos...


That looks very seasonal! I shall take some in the mall at Bexleyheath tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Jinx my grandmother was my best friend. They broke the mold when she was born and I hope I have a little of her in me. She was so smart and could do anything. The photo was taken by me.


What beautiful pictures Trish, she looks like she had a good sense of humour! I wasn't at all close to my paternal grandma, even though I was born on her 60th birthday. I found her cold and intolerant of me as a child, my sister was her favourite and got very good treatment. Sadly, my maternal grandparents dies withing 6 weeks of each other, a short while before I was born. :sm03: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes we have been, and all of you are my first ever friends! xoxoxo


Awwwww, first and to the end dear!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Very nice! The Santa's Caves that I have seen here, don't really work that well; our temperature at this time of year, is usually in the mid, to late 40's, and Santa's Cave is usually set up as a snow covered area, which just makes the entire thing look ridiculous, and the cave is usually so hot inside it, that people have been know to pass out, because of the heat, both inside and outside! ????????????


I can well believe that!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No connection whatsoever but did you get my address OK or am I in the junk again? xx


Que?!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It's Christine !... DH would be giddy as a school girl lol.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm smaller, does that make me a Cessna? xx


At 5' exactly, I think that makes me Budgie the helicopter!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My sisters and I have our christian sponsors name as our middle names. I do not like my middle name. My grandniece liked that name and named her child that. My sister's was Lillian and she did not want anyone to know that. My greatgrand is Lillian (Lilly)and now I think it is a beautiful name. Many names go in and out of favor. I believe Harold George is common in the U.K. Not very popular around here.


It used to be popular with the older generation but not among youngsters these days. My mum was Lillian Gladys because that's what her dad wanted but my grandma was afraid of her being called Lil', she was always known as Gladys or Glad! My gd has Lilian as her middle name in honour of my mum!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It was a wonderful day and a great castle to visit along with the tunnels there, too. xxxooo


It was!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> June when you are finished with your mosaic knitting you may like to try this. http://www.10rowsaday.com/easy-fair-isle When I learned to knit using two colors this is how I did it. Someone mentioned it on the main forum today. After I read their post I decided to quickly make a hat to relearn the technique. It is fun, easy, and fast. Best thing is I do not have to worry about getting good tension.


Thanks dear, have saved that one!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It may surprise you to know that I was named after the month of June!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm19: ....and my birthday is in August!!!! :sm23:


I've heard of babies going over their due date but wow were you late. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What beautiful pictures Trish, she looks like she had a good sense of humour! I wasn't at all close to my paternal grandma, even though I was born on her 60th birthday. I found her cold and intolerant of me as a child, my sister was her favourite and got very good treatment. Sadly, my maternal grandparents dies withing 6 weeks of each other, a short while before I was born. :sm03: xxx


I had the same problem with my ex-brother and maternal grandmother. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Que?!!!! xxxx


Don't worry, Janet and I have had a few communication problems, all sorted now. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> At 5' exactly, I think that makes me Budgie the helicopter!!! xx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I would not like a car without air conditioning, power locks, remote start, heated seats, or sun roof. However I have some features on my car that I do not use or even know how to use.


Yeah, I would certainly miss my power steering!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It just stopped raining. It's been raining all weekend. And we even had thunder Saturday night.
> I finished the endless garter cardi, ends were sewn in and it's been for a ride through the washer and dryer. Unfortunately I didn't get a picture of it. And I'm on late shift all this week so it will be dark when I get home. Now I just have the sleeves to finish on the swoncho and the sleeves from a Caron Cakes cardi.
> It's also time to start Stuart's Christmas socks. I have 2 balls that I purchased from my LYS. They're Berroco Ultra Wool. They were softer than the Patons wool.
> And I managed to get knitting done, despite the kitties.


That's very cute, your furry friends are bullies!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Neither I nor my brothers do, nor do my sons. One is enough.


The reall reason I didn't have one was that my dad had THREE and got fed up filling in forms so he went to the other extreme with my sister and I!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> King Arthur the Panto is on at our atmospheric theatre here in Port Hope. We have a very good resident drama company. I just need to see if I can get tickets.
> How did the waitress manage to get £23 over. What did she punch into the computer to come up with that?


Well, we asked for medium glasses of wine, we got large, which was very nice but we weren't paying for it! Then, we had a voucher for 2 for 1 on all courses and she missed some off, apparently it was all about punching numbers into the till, maybe she had fat fingers?!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good for you on working the soduko. I try to love doing it. Everyone is different and I will keep at my crosswords. I would not do well with a crossword that originated from the U.K. There are so many words you use that i never heard of.


I am the same, better with letter puzzles, than numbers. I can see nothing fun in Sudoku, but that's just me. My current favourite is codeword where each letter of the alphabet is assigned a number. They give you a couple of letters to start you off then you have to try and work out the rest!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is not a new problem. Years ago my change would have been $0.24. I gave the cashier a penny so I would get a quarter back. She handed me the penny back and I explained I needed a quarter to use the pay phone. She could not get it, so I left her give me the $0.24 and then I added the penny and ask her to give me a quarter to use the pay phone. She did it, but still did not get it. I know she went home and told everyone about the weird customer she had.


Oh dear!!! :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've heard of babies going over their due date but wow were you late. xxxx :sm23:


Hehehe!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Ok, it's taken me over an hour to catch up, now I have to get some lunch and get ready to go to work!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I am the same, better with letter puzzles, than numbers. I can see nothing fun in Sudoku, but that's just me. My current favourite is codeword where each letter of the alphabet is assigned a number. They give you a couple of letters to start you off then you have to try and work out the rest!!


I had to ask Mr. Google for a codeword puzzle. Now I know what you mean. Often they have one or two of those in crossword puzzle books. I will have to look for a book of them. I also like working jigsaw puzzles https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ I do this one or two or three every day. I believe doing puzzles is healthy for some of us old folks.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I had to ask Mr. Google for a codeword puzzle. Now I know what you mean. Often they have one or two of those in crossword puzzle books. I will have to look for a book of them. I also like working jigsaw puzzles https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ I do this one or two or three every day. I believe doing puzzles is healthy for some of us old folks.


Indeed, keeps the brain cells active!! I think I started too late, I couldn't bring the word 'email' into my head yesterday! :sm16: :sm12: :sm10: You've just reminded me that I like the online jigsaw puzzles too, haven't done one for a while!!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It just stopped raining. It's been raining all weekend. And we even had thunder Saturday night.
> I finished the endless garter cardi, ends were sewn in and it's been for a ride through the washer and dryer. Unfortunately I didn't get a picture of it. And I'm on late shift all this week so it will be dark when I get home. Now I just have the sleeves to finish on the swoncho and the sleeves from a Caron Cakes cardi.
> It's also time to start Stuart's Christmas socks. I have 2 balls that I purchased from my LYS. They're Berroco Ultra Wool. They were softer than the Patons wool.
> And I managed to get knitting done, despite the kitties.


They look so cozy!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I had to ask Mr. Google for a codeword puzzle. Now I know what you mean. Often they have one or two of those in crossword puzzle books. I will have to look for a book of them. I also like working jigsaw puzzles https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ I do this one or two or three every day. I believe doing puzzles is healthy for some of us old folks.


I do the online jigsaw puzzles every day, too. Lots of fun and helps keep the brain active! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We've got chilly, foggy weather here this morning. I'll be off to meet up with friends for a chat and some knitting this afternoon. Should clean house, but it's hard to get ambitious to do that. I hope you all are having a safe and good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

It is more fun when they have knitting/yarn pictures. I do not keep the complete picture up. I like to do it from memory, but I also only do up to 200 pieces.


Miss Pam said:


> I do the online jigsaw puzzles every day, too. Lots of fun and helps keep the brain active! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It is more fun when they have knitting/yarn pictures. I do not keep the complete picture up. I like to do it from memory, but I also only do up to 200 pieces.


Me, too! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> My sisters and I have our christian sponsors name as our middle names. I do not like my middle name. My grandniece liked that name and named her child that. My sister's was Lillian and she did not want anyone to know that. My greatgrand is Lillian (Lilly)and now I think it is a beautiful name. Many names go in and out of favor. I believe Harold George is common in the U.K. Not very popular around here.


My dad's name is Warner Harold. Ds is Ethan Warner.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> It is more fun when they have knitting/yarn pictures. I do not keep the complete picture up. I like to do it from memory, but I also only do up to 200 pieces.


I do online puzzles too, i also do free cell solitaire everyday. Helps work out the brain. Not that it's working on me lol ????


----------



## linkan

I'm going to catch up.. ????


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> You look like a Trish. Did you ever meet someone whose name does not fit them. My great grandson does not look like a Jason. I guess that is why I always call him little guy, shorty, butch, or hey you.


I had a dear friend who used to call me Trash. :sm04:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Don't you long for the days when cars were simple and just got you around? I know all these gadgets are supposed to make driving safer but your experience with the moving seat could have caused an accident if you had been moving at the time. Give me a Model T any day (my Ford Fiesta is the modern day equivalent of the Model T!!) glad you got away without a punctured lung!!! xxxxx


Mr J used to have a fleet of 1950's GMC and Ford trucks.. those engines were so easy to knock down and put back together compared to now with everything computerized. Model T fun to ride in too. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> That causes a whole new set of problems. Harold shares his fathers first name. At paternal family gatherings he is called Sonny and at maternal family gatherings he is called junior. Can you imagine an old man being called Sonny or Junior? Of course I call him Mr. Wonderful and that really gets a laugh from the family.


I knew a man from Jamaica who used to refer to his bride as his Queen. I thought that was lovely. I looked at Mr. J, and he just shook his head...the answer was no. :sm13:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I would not like a car without air conditioning, power locks, remote start, heated seats, or sun roof. However I have some features on my car that I do not use or even know how to use.


I regret not getting air conditioning when we bought... just a plain jane, it still has only 45,000K on a 2010 car and when I take it in to be serviced the eye's get big. Won't trade it in though .


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It was supposed to be Robinson Crusoe but was far from the original story, but that's Panto!! It was hilarious, I'd forgotten that the guy that writes it, directs and produces it and plays the 'dame'was absent last year. playing it in Manchester, we wondered whether it was a ploy to get Greenwich councill to give him more money for a better show. Last year's was certainly not up to the mark but yesterday's was brilliant, very funny on many different levels so laughs for everyone. We had a very nice meal at Pizza Express afterwards but the waitress struggled with my 2 for 1 card and tried to overcharge us by £23!! Fortunately, my maths teacher DD was on the ball and got it put right in the end!! xxxx


Is Panto a person or a type of play, I googled but still wasn't sure? xox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Glad you had a fun time at the panto. Interesting that no matter where you go in the world employees cannot do math. Twice in the last week I spent a long time online and then calling companies because the promised prices did not show up as my total. Spending a long time on the phone because the employee could not do simple math. Taking an hour to complete a simple order is frustrating.


My mom has her pills blister packed so you would think when they expire they would all go at the same time. In for renewals every 3 months and the Dr renews everything and the previous scripts are moot.
The sweet little pharmacy girl kept telling me "oh no, they expire at all different times, like if you had pill bottles"... :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I regret not getting air conditioning when we bought... just a plain jane, it still has only 45,000K on a 2010 car and when I take it in to be serviced the eye's get big. Won't trade it in though .


I had the same on my old Fiesta and that was 10 years old too! The new one is lovely to drive but lacks a few of the good points of the old one, like being able to completely flatten the back seats for shifting bulky items and being able to open the boot from inside the car!!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It just stopped raining. It's been raining all weekend. And we even had thunder Saturday night.
> I finished the endless garter cardi, ends were sewn in and it's been for a ride through the washer and dryer. Unfortunately I didn't get a picture of it. And I'm on late shift all this week so it will be dark when I get home. Now I just have the sleeves to finish on the swoncho and the sleeves from a Caron Cakes cardi.
> It's also time to start Stuart's Christmas socks. I have 2 balls that I purchased from my LYS. They're Berroco Ultra Wool. They were softer than the Patons wool.
> And I managed to get knitting done, despite the kitties.


Beautiful cats, and they treat your sofa nice too. I've seen a few that are just hanging in threads, not mine of course! Do you cut their nails? xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Good for you on working the soduko. I try to love doing it. Everyone is different and I will keep at my crosswords. I would not do well with a crossword that originated from the U.K. There are so many words you use that i never heard of.


I'm with you Jinx, I'll stick to crosswords too.


----------



## jinx

The order I placed yesterday after being on the computer and calling the company to get the free shipping send me an email this morning. The robe I ordered has $30.00 more off today. I was sure they would not give me the lower price. To be sure I live chatted and lo and behold they will give me the lower price because it has not shipped yet. It pays to ask.


Islander said:


> My mom has her pills blister packed so you would think when they expire they would all go at the same time. In for renewals every 3 months and the Dr renews everything and the previous scripts are moot.
> The sweet little pharmacy girl kept telling me "oh no, they expire at all different times, like if you had pill bottles"... :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Is Panto a person or a type of play, I googled but still wasn't sure? xox


It's short for Pantomime, a show mostly for children, usually based on a fairy story. Mr Google says: a theatrical entertainment, mainly for children, which involves music, topical jokes, and slapstick comedy and is based on a fairy tale or nursery story, usually produced around Christmas.

Here's some pictures! https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=pantomime&id=77ABC25F3ADBE595120B3E9F163A9C709DBC0403&FORM=IQFRBA

xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> It is not a new problem. Years ago my change would have been $0.24. I gave the cashier a penny so I would get a quarter back. She handed me the penny back and I explained I needed a quarter to use the pay phone. She could not get it, so I left her give me the $0.24 and then I added the penny and ask her to give me a quarter to use the pay phone. She did it, but still did not get it. I know she went home and told everyone about the weird customer she had.


Maybe when people started relying on the till tapes to tell you want you get back, brain gets lazy and doesn't function right! They don't even count change back just plop it in your hand...


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> You can't move the power seat or adjust the steering wheel while the car is in drive. (At least you can't in any rental car that I've driven that has those features).
> I wouldn't go as far back as a Model T, but I miss my little Volkswagen Bug. The new VW bugs just aren't the same.


Miss my Bugs too, they were so fun and sounded like no other. They go good with Beach Boy tapes. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I move my seat while driving. If short legged Mr. Wonderful has driven my car I might not realize it until I am moving and then I move the seat back.


I know the service people get all contorted trying to move my seat back, man those fella's have long legs!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It may surprise you to know that I was named after the month of June!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm19: ....and my birthday is in August!!!! :sm23:


Go figure! xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> What beautiful pictures Trish, she looks like she had a good sense of humour! I wasn't at all close to my paternal grandma, even though I was born on her 60th birthday. I found her cold and intolerant of me as a child, my sister was her favourite and got very good treatment. Sadly, my maternal grandparents dies withing 6 weeks of each other, a short while before I was born. :sm03: xxx


Mine liked kids... except her own from the way they talk, I think they were probably the kid's from hell though. I remember her telling me how her oldest son tried to blow up the house with his chemistry set!
Sorry you did not get to have a good granny. xoxo


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Maybe when people started relying on the till tapes to tell you want you get back, brain gets lazy and doesn't function right! They don't even count change back just plop it in your hand...


 Recently the clerk plopped the change in my hand. I stood in place until I counted the change and found she had given me an extra dime. I handed her the dime and counted the money back to her so she could see her error. She said oh keep it I have made a lot of errors and have a lot of extra money in my til.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> The order I placed yesterday after being on the computer and calling the company to get the free shipping send me an email this morning. The robe I ordered has $30.00 more off today. I was sure they would not give me the lower price. To be sure I live chatted and lo and behold they will give me the lower price because it has not shipped yet. It pays to ask.


Sure does. Well done.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> The reall reason I didn't have one was that my dad had THREE and got fed up filling in forms so he went to the other extreme with my sister and I!


My Dads registration wasn't filled out till a year after he was born, so he wasn't sure if they remembered the actual date!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We've got chilly, foggy weather here this morning. I'll be off to meet up with friends for a chat and some knitting this afternoon. Should clean house, but it's hard to get ambitious to do that. I hope you all are having a safe and good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Forget the house, go have fun! :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Miss my Bugs too, they were so fun and sounded like no other. They go good with Beach Boy tapes. xoxo[/quote
> 
> I also had a bug. My bug did not have a heater. I loved my bug regardless of it's shortcomings. Then one day Harold told he had sold it because he got a great price for it. Notice I did not call him Mr. Wonderful in this post.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> The order I placed yesterday after being on the computer and calling the company to get the free shipping send me an email this morning. The robe I ordered has $30.00 more off today. I was sure they would not give me the lower price. To be sure I live chatted and lo and behold they will give me the lower price because it has not shipped yet. It pays to ask.


Absolutely. And I bet because it's you, you did it nicely! Well done!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It's short for Pantomime, a show mostly for children, usually based on a fairy story. Mr Google says: a theatrical entertainment, mainly for children, which involves music, topical jokes, and slapstick comedy and is based on a fairy tale or nursery story, usually produced around Christmas.
> 
> Here's some pictures! https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=pantomime&id=77ABC25F3ADBE595120B3E9F163A9C709DBC0403&FORM=IQFRBA
> 
> xxxx


I thought it was Shakespeare. That would be fun to see!


----------



## jinx

Mr. Wonderful was a Harley mechanic as a side job. The first one he took apart in our garage. He laid all the pieces out on a new white sheet to keep track of them. He often said the old ones were so simple and logical to put together and the newer ones were a mess. You would have to take off the gas tank to change the oil or some silly thing like that.


Islander said:


> Mr J used to have a fleet of 1950's GMC and Ford trucks.. those engines were so easy to know down and put back together compared to now with everything computerized. Model T fun to ride in too. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Recently the clerk plopped the change in my hand. I stood in place until I counted the change and found she had given me an extra dime. I handed her the dime and counted the money back to her so she could see her error. She said oh keep it I have made a lot of errors and have a lot of extra money in my til.


When I was working retail, if the till was out we had to put it back with our own money.. if it was over what it should be the boss kept it.. luckily I was only out a cent or so. Others had scarier moment's being out more than $20 at the end of the day.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miss my Bugs too, they were so fun and sounded like no other. They go good with Beach Boy tapes. xoxo[/quote
> I also had a bug. My bug did not have a heater. I loved my bug regardless of it's shortcomings. Then one day Harold told he had sold it because he got a great price for it. Notice I did not call him Mr. Wonderful in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> The old ones are worth a lot now, bet you wished you still had it. One of mine didn't either..remember the foggy windows?
Click to expand...


----------



## Islander

It's our first cold frosty day, glad I moved all my geraniums in last night. 
Time to roll, wishing you all a good day. xoxox


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Absolutely. And I bet because it's you, you did it nicely! Well done!


Mr Wonderful was at his desk while I was at my desk on the phone trying to explain that the online order was not giving me free shipping. The more I explained the more he smirked. Finally she got it then her computer blipped and we started over. Mr. Wonderful laughed out loud. He knows how I hate dealing with idiots. So again I politely give her all the information, big sigh, and then the phone goes dead. Mr. Wonderful got up and left the room as he was sure I would blow my stack.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It's our first cold frosty day, glad I moved all my geraniums in last night.
> Time to roll, wishing you all a good day. xoxox


We're due to hit -3 or-4 tonight and cold tomorrow, great and no electricity, will stoke up the log burner before we go shopping. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all, I've been to s and b today and I'm nearly finished my left front howzat...then I've only got to do armholes and neck and stitch.

Kathleen is still poorly and I WILL go and see her this week probably be Wednesday. She has to go and see the heart man again in January, and she also has COPD (I thinks that's right) poor soul. She's not knitting or doing jigsaws, just sitting. She's a very active 93yr old and I'm worried she'll go to seed. None of us seem to have any news on iris, I must phone the hospital.

I've got a busy week, not as busty as Josephine, but busy....speak to you all later. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, I've been to s and b today and I'm nearly finished my left front howzat...then I've only got to do armholes and neck and stitch.
> 
> Kathleen is still poorly and I WILL go and see her this week probably be Wednesday. She has to go and see the heart man again in January, and she also has COPD (I thinks that's right) poor soul. She's not knitting or doing jigsaws, just sitting. She's a very active 93yr old and I'm worried she'll go to seed. None of us seem to have any news on iris, I must phone the hospital.
> 
> I've got a busy week, not as busty as Josephine, but busy....speak to you all later. Xxxx


Busty I am not! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Busty I am not! ????????


Oh you got there before me. xx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh you got there before me. xx :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh you got there before me. xx :sm09:


Heehee xx


----------



## jinx

Oh yEAH! My new instant pot came today. I hope it lasts longer than the first one did. Mr. Wonderful called as he was leaving to tell me it was on the porch and he would bring it in when he came home. I could not wait. I could not get the storm door unlocked so I fiddled and fiddled and fiddled and finally got it open. The delivery person had put the box directly in front the door so I could not open the door. I pushed and shoved on the door to move the box so I could get out and pick up the box. There is a chair right next to the door. It is so handy when they put packages on the chair. I brought the box inside and found the lock on the inside door would not work. I feel something is telling me not to use this pot. Maybe it is Jinxed.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Busty I am not! ????????


I only had to read the message 3 times to figure out what you were talking about. I was lost at howzat.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> My family had a habit of making Jr's to go with Sr's.


One of my SIL's came from a family with that tradition. There is a name tradition in my family, as far as at least one child carries the family name forward. In most families; but in my family, the inherited name is given to the eldest child, and that was my eldest sister, and the carried through name was 'Claire', for her, 'Clair' for my dad & grandad. My 3rd gdg is also 'Claire'. If DD4 had a boy, that child would have been the next, in a very long line of "Joseph's" in the family.????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I've had many think my voice is from the East Coast.. I would be proud to be a Nuffie.


You've got me ..... what is a Nuffie, I know it is something to do with the name of a reion, but for the life of me, I cannot think which region it would pertain to; but I bet it will be blatently obvious as soon as I get your answer to this post.????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> You've got me ..... what is a Nuffie, I know it is something to do with the name of a reion, but for the life of me, I cannot think which region it would pertain to; but I bet it will be blatently obvious as soon as I get your answer to this post.????????????


I'm guessing Newfoundland but I may be wrong. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone, well it isn't really but our electricity will be off most of tomorrow so will not be on 'til late afternoon, so see you much later tomorrow, have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm guessing Newfoundland but I may be wrong. xx


You are right xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, well it isn't really but our electricity will be off most of tomorrow so will not be on 'til late afternoon, so see you much later tomorrow, have a good day. xx


Build a big fire before you go shopping so you come home to a fairly warm home. Do not forget to visit the yarn store.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> While we are into name meanings mine are Josephine - industrious and Matilda - Mighty battle maiden!!


I want one of those too!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, well it isn't really but our electricity will be off most of tomorrow so will not be on 'til late afternoon, so see you much later tomorrow, have a good day. xx


Have an great day away tomorrow and I hope you find lots of yarn to buy! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Us little folk can have our moments if we are upset. xx :sm09: :sm15:


My paternal grandmother was one of the little folk, she was 4' 11" (as was my 2nd mil), I wasn't frightened of my grandmother, but I was warned about my mil, before I met her! It turns out that she wasn't anywhere near as bad, as others thought she was! ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm smaller, does that make me a Cessna? xx





London Girl said:


> At 5' exactly, I think that makes me Budgie the helicopter!!! xx


So we have found the most petite, in our group! Do we have a measure on the upper limits of height, in our group? ???????? ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, have saved that one!!! xxxx


So have I, I am not sure if this method is similar to how I learnt, or something entirely different, but I will be checking it out! I would love to do fairisle again! ????


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Mine liked kids... except her own from the way they talk, I think they were probably the kid's from hell though. I remember her telling me how her oldest son tried to blow up the house with his chemistry set!
> Sorry you did not get to have a good granny. xoxo


Ds set our porch and a recliner we threw out on fire using a magnifying glass out of a cracker jack box ! He was only 4 yrs old. When i told dh what he had done all he could say was "can you show daddy how to do that?" Hilarious.. We made sure he couldn't get his hands on those anymore. My boss at the time called him the little fire starter . It stuck with him for years.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I would not like a car without air conditioning, power locks, remote start, heated seats, or sun roof. However I have some features on my car that I do not use or even know how to use.





London Girl said:


> Yeah, I would certainly miss my power steering!!! xx


I have had a car with a sunroof, but in the climate here, and the high heat that we get; we found that the car became much too hot, and the air conditioner couldn't cope with it. We actually ended up putting a dark cover, on the inside of the sunroof! We have never had a car with that extra, and never want on again! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Mine liked kids... except her own from the way they talk, I think they were probably the kid's from hell though. I remember her telling me how her oldest son tried to blow up the house with his chemistry set!
> Sorry you did not get to have a good granny. xoxo


Your story sounds a little like our house, Trish! My older sisters got a chemistry set one year, but as we all liked playing with the chemicals, a larger set was given the next year; and we used to make some really wicked mixtures. It was easy for dad to get refills of the chemicals, when they started to get short in supply, because he was an Assay Officer, at the Smelters, and had access to everything we might have needed; and we (my older brother, and I) did make some pretty specify explosions, while we were still allowed to used the Chemistry set, ???????????????????? and I don't recall my brother even doing Chemistry at school, I think he was in the wrong stream, and did totally different subjects, to what I did! I think in my family; myself, and my 3 sisters, did the science subjects - Physics, Chemistry; or Biology (not me though, only the first 2), and I am not really sure what my brothers did; but in our family the girls have more scientific brain types than our brothers, and I think we also went further with our schooling.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I only had to read the message 3 times to figure out what you were talking about. I was lost at howzat.


Yes, me also, but keeping on with the business ..... I am definitely not busty, either; for which I am forever grateful! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> One of my SIL's came from a family with that tradition. There is a name tradition in my family, as far as at least one child carries the family name forward. In most families; but in my family, the inherited name is given to the eldest child, and that was my eldest sister, and the carried through name was 'Claire', for her, 'Clair' for my dad & grandad. My 3rd gdg is also 'Claire'. If DD4 had a boy, that child would have been the next, in a very long line of "Joseph's" in the family.????


Well my dyslexia slipped in here, I have been trying to figure out what I meant by gdg, and finally realised that I meant dgd! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm guessing Newfoundland but I may be wrong. xx


Thanks ..... I couldn't even think of that one! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Well I am all caught up now, and I am going to sign out, so that I can do some colouring, or jigsaw ..... I also love jigsaw. ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful day but colder. We had a slight frost overnight.

Had a busy day yesterday. KnitWIts in the morning and then we had to collect the gks from their cello (gs2) and singing (LM1) exams. Both saidz they did ok even if gs2s accompanist went wrong on the piano! Then give them some food as they were starving and then take LM to her practice for her modern dance exam on Saturday. Then deliver them home. A round trip of about 45 miles.

We were on stand by to pick them up again today, but fortunately we will not be needed. Anyway I am only just about up and will be going with the coven for our Christmas lunch and then that is it for today.

I have a piece of felt that is talking to me so I will probably start on that this evening. Forgot to mention that my friend andI have just ordered some more wool tops and managed to spend £100 between us! Well Mr P did want to know what I wanted for Christmas.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Miss my Bugs too, they were so fun and sounded like no other. They go good with Beach Boy tapes. xoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Go figure! xoxo


That's my mum for you, she just liked the name!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mine liked kids... except her own from the way they talk, I think they were probably the kid's from hell though. I remember her telling me how her oldest son tried to blow up the house with his chemistry set!
> Sorry you did not get to have a good granny. xoxo


I make up for it by trying to _be_ a good granny!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Recently the clerk plopped the change in my hand. I stood in place until I counted the change and found she had given me an extra dime. I handed her the dime and counted the money back to her so she could see her error. She said oh keep it I have made a lot of errors and have a lot of extra money in my til.


Oh my goodness, there is just no hope!! Back in the day when I worked a till, if you were a penny out at the end of the day, there was trouble!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Forget the house, go have fun! :sm24:


Pam, I would have completely stopped cleaning that house months ago, you are a real trooper but go out and have some fun before you get a new house that you _will_ have to clean!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miss my Bugs too, they were so fun and sounded like no other. They go good with Beach Boy tapes. xoxo[/quote
> 
> I also had a bug. My bug did not have a heater. I loved my bug regardless of it's shortcomings. Then one day Harold told he had sold it because he got a great price for it. Notice I did not call him Mr. Wonderful in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Yeah, not so Wonderful back then!! xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> When I was working retail, if the till was out we had to put it back with our own money.. if it was over what it should be the boss kept it.. luckily I was only out a cent or so. Others had scarier moment's being out more than $20 at the end of the day.


When I worked for the Post Office, I was frequently over or under at the end of the day but left it as it was because if the error came back later in some paperwork, it would be counted as fraud if you had 'massaged' the account!! :sm14: :sm06: :sm12: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We're due to hit -3 or-4 tonight and cold tomorrow, great and no electricity, will stoke up the log burner before we go shopping. xx


Good idea and get some candles on standby in case it gets dark extra early today!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, I've been to s and b today and I'm nearly finished my left front howzat...then I've only got to do armholes and neck and stitch.
> 
> Kathleen is still poorly and I WILL go and see her this week probably be Wednesday. She has to go and see the heart man again in January, and she also has COPD (I thinks that's right) poor soul. She's not knitting or doing jigsaws, just sitting. She's a very active 93yr old and I'm worried she'll go to seed. None of us seem to have any news on iris, I must phone the hospital.
> 
> I've got a busy week, not as busty as Josephine, but busy....speak to you all later. Xxxx


Sadly, it often happens that if a previously elderly person is ill for a while, the 'get up and go' beggars off. Hopefully, if Kathleen can get over this bout of illness, a strong character will get her back on track xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Busty I am not! ????????


Bustier than Susan, apparently!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Well my dyslexia slipped in here, I have been trying to figure out what I meant by gdg, and finally realised that I meant dgd! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Funny I read that as dear grand daughter the first time I read it.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh yEAH! My new instant pot came today. I hope it lasts longer than the first one did. Mr. Wonderful called as he was leaving to tell me it was on the porch and he would bring it in when he came home. I could not wait. I could not get the storm door unlocked so I fiddled and fiddled and fiddled and finally got it open. The delivery person had put the box directly in front the door so I could not open the door. I pushed and shoved on the door to move the box so I could get out and pick up the box. There is a chair right next to the door. It is so handy when they put packages on the chair. I brought the box inside and found the lock on the inside door would not work. I feel something is telling me not to use this pot. Maybe it is Jinxed.


I'm the same is a package arrives, like a kid on Christmas day trying to get at it! I thought you were going to say you locked yourself out!! I'm sure the pot will be fine, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Ds set our porch and a recliner we threw out on fire using a magnifying glass out of a cracker jack box ! He was only 4 yrs old. When i told dh what he had done all he could say was "can you show daddy how to do that?" Hilarious.. We made sure he couldn't get his hands on those anymore. My boss at the time called him the little fire starter . It stuck with him for years.


Your DH is a one off, love him!!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. Do you ever have taco's? 
I have yarn that talks to me but it never turns out to look as good as it tells me it will when the project is finished. You seem to have better luck with your felt.
I would be glad that my standby status was cancelled if I were you. Not that I would not do it, just that is a lot of chasing around for a good purpose.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful day but colder. We had a slight frost overnight.
> 
> Had a busy day yesterday. KnitWIts in the morning and then we had to collect the gks from their cello (gs2) and singing (LM1) exams. Both saidz they did ok even if gs2s accompanist went wrong on the piano! Then give them some food as they were starving and then take LM to her practice for her modern dance exam on Saturday. Then deliver them home. A round trip of about 45 miles.
> 
> We were on stand by to pick them up again today, but fortunately we will not be needed. Anyway I am only just about up and will be going with the coven for our Christmas lunch and then that is it for today.
> 
> I have a piece of felt that is talking to me so I will probably start on that this evening. Forgot to mention that my friend andI have just ordered some more wool tops and managed to spend £100 between us! Well Mr P did want to know what I wanted for Christmas.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, just caught up!! No cinema today as we have seen everything that is showing or we don't want to!!

However, we are going into town anyway, for lunch and a bit more shopping. On Saturday, I bought my DD a beautiful purple handbag but on closer examination, it has a mark on it, so that's going back!!!

Catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Clear and sunny today. The wind is out of the north but if it switches direction, we could get lake effect snow again. We have a little snow on the ground from yesterday's lake effect snow.
We are now one of two houses in the court that don't have the fibre optic hooked up. Mum won't talk to them over the phone because she can't hear them. I told her to go to the Bell store so she can see the people and read their lips, but she wants me to go in case something has to be paid. I told her that won't be until the weekend. I don't think there will be a charge as we are existing Bell customers. 
I got a little done on the swoncho sleeves. They're 2x2 rib but I'm decreasing on the inside of the sleeves because they started out huge and I didn't want a bunch of extra fabric around the wrists.


----------



## jinx

I see many members on main talking like they are entitled because of their age. It reminds me of my mother. She acted like she should receive special treatment because of her age and that younger folks would be trod upon because she was older. She could be disrespectful to younger people but they best not reply the least bit respectful to her. I disliked like that attitude so much that I try very hard not to be that way. We do learn good and bad things from our forefathers and mothers.



London Girl said:


> I make up for it by trying to _be_ a good granny!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, just caught up!! No cinema today as we have seen everything that is showing or we don't want to!!
> 
> However, we are going into town anyway, for lunch and a bit more shopping. On Saturday, I bought my DD a beautiful purple handbag but on closer examination, it has a mark on it, so that's going back!!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxx


That's a shame that you have to take it back.
Happy shopping.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Oh. Yeah, not so Wonderful back then!! xxxx


Not that day. He thought he was doing me a favor by getting me a car with a heater. He learned quickly to discuss things with me before acting.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> When I worked for the Post Office, I was frequently over or under at the end of the day but left it as it was because if the error came back later in some paperwork, it would be counted as fraud if you had 'massaged' the account!! :sm14: :sm06: :sm12: xxxx


In high school I worked the til at a store. It was so important to have the exact amount of money at the end of the day. We were taught to count out the change as we took it from the til and to recount it as we gave it to the customer. I believe that helped me check and recheck when I gave patients meds. Giving the meds was more important but I was one step ahead of others because of my previous training.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. Do you ever have taco's?
> I have yarn that talks to me but it never turns out to look as good as it tells me it will when the project is finished. You seem to have better luck with your felt.
> I would be glad that my standby status was cancelled if I were you. Not that I would not do it, just that is a lot of chasing around for a good purpose.


I want fish tacos now.
Trish had them when we were out in BC and now I want some. :sm02: :sm02: 
I bought some lovely Fleece Artist yarn in the Red Maple colour. It's supposed to be shades of red, and it looks like shades of red on their website, but it has some brown tones in it and I'm having the darnedest time trying to find a matching or complementary yarn. I may just have to find a different pattern for it.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hate when I get something home and then have to return it because of a flaw. However it is a good reason for you to be out and about.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all, just caught up!! No cinema today as we have seen everything that is showing or we don't want to!!
> 
> However, we are going into town anyway, for lunch and a bit more shopping. On Saturday, I bought my DD a beautiful purple handbag but on closer examination, it has a mark on it, so that's going back!!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful day but colder. We had a slight frost overnight.
> 
> Had a busy day yesterday. KnitWIts in the morning and then we had to collect the gks from their cello (gs2) and singing (LM1) exams. Both saidz they did ok even if gs2s accompanist went wrong on the piano! Then give them some food as they were starving and then take LM to her practice for her modern dance exam on Saturday. Then deliver them home. A round trip of about 45 miles.
> 
> We were on stand by to pick them up again today, but fortunately we will not be needed. Anyway I am only just about up and will be going with the coven for our Christmas lunch and then that is it for today.
> 
> I have a piece of felt that is talking to me so I will probably start on that this evening. Forgot to mention that my friend andI have just ordered some more wool tops and managed to spend £100 between us! Well Mr P did want to know what I wanted for Christmas.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


That's one way to work for me.
Enjoy the Christmas lunch. One of the other departments in our building was having their Christmas lunch yesterday and the smells were lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well I am all caught up now, and I am going to sign out, so that I can do some colouring, or jigsaw ..... I also love jigsaw. ????????????


I used to do a lot of jigsaws. I've never tried the online jigsaw.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Your story sounds a little like our house, Trish! My older sisters got a chemistry set one year, but as we all liked playing with the chemicals, a larger set was given the next year; and we used to make some really wicked mixtures. It was easy for dad to get refills of the chemicals, when they started to get short in supply, because he was an Assay Officer, at the Smelters, and had access to everything we might have needed; and we (my older brother, and I) did make some pretty specify explosions, while we were still allowed to used the Chemistry set, ???????????????????? and I don't recall my brother even doing Chemistry at school, I think he was in the wrong stream, and did totally different subjects, to what I did! I think in my family; myself, and my 3 sisters, did the science subjects - Physics, Chemistry; or Biology (not me though, only the first 2), and I am not really sure what my brothers did; but in our family the girls have more scientific brain types than our brothers, and I think we also went further with our schooling.


My senior year in secondary school I did 3 math classes and physics, chemistry and biology. I loved the sciences.
My brother is dyslexic. He had to work for every grade that he got. But he went on to university and became a mechanical engineer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have had a car with a sunroof, but in the climate here, and the high heat that we get; we found that the car became much too hot, and the air conditioner couldn't cope with it. We actually ended up putting a dark cover, on the inside of the sunroof! We have never had a car with that extra, and never want on again! ????????


I have had sunroofs in both my last car and this car. Both came with an insulated cover that you pull over it, because the cars would get really cold in the winter. I love the sunroof for driving on the highway in nice weather. It improves the circulation in the car so much.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Ds set our porch and a recliner we threw out on fire using a magnifying glass out of a cracker jack box ! He was only 4 yrs old. When i told dh what he had done all he could say was "can you show daddy how to do that?" Hilarious.. We made sure he couldn't get his hands on those anymore. My boss at the time called him the little fire starter . It stuck with him for years.


I'd like to know how he managed to start a fire with that magnifying glass. I got one of those too and I could never set anything on fire with it.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I used to do a lot of jigsaws. I've never tried the online jigsaw.


Try it, you'll like it. https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ https://www.jigsawplanet.com/
:sm01:


----------



## jinx

I liked science and math. In those classes the answer/solution is always exactly right or wrong. Other classes were not so absolute as they depended on a persons interpretation of the question.


nitz8catz said:


> My senior year in secondary school I did 3 math classes and physics, chemistry and biology. I loved the sciences.
> My brother is dyslexic. He had to work for every grade that he got. But he went on to university and became a mechanical engineer.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Clear and sunny today. The wind is out of the north but if it switches direction, we could get lake effect snow again. We have a little snow on the ground from yesterday's lake effect snow.
> We are now one of two houses in the court that don't have the fibre optic hooked up. Mum won't talk to them over the phone because she can't hear them. I told her to go to the Bell store so she can see the people and read their lips, but she wants me to go in case something has to be paid. I told her that won't be until the weekend. I don't think there will be a charge as we are existing Bell customers.
> I got a little done on the swoncho sleeves. They're 2x2 rib but I'm decreasing on the inside of the sleeves because they started out huge and I didn't want a bunch of extra fabric around the wrists.


Glad to hear you're getting there love, wherever 'there' is!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> My paternal grandmother was one of the little folk, she was 4' 11" (as was my 2nd mil), I wasn't frightened of my grandmother, but I was warned about my mil, before I met her! It turns out that she wasn't anywhere near as bad, as others thought she was! ????


My mum was 5' most of her life and was the average height for her family. My DD was so happy when she grew an inch taller than mum.
I'm 5'5" if I stand straight. My bro is 5' 11", his wife is 6' and their daughter is a couple of inches taller, but she slouches all the time. My sis is a little shorter than me and married a guy who is close to 6' as well.
I have a great aunt, Aunt Merle, that the kids were supposed to avoid. She was a straight forward woman who swore like a trooper, and my aunts and mum didn't want any of us to turn out like her. I used to sneek out to the kitchen and talk to her. She was always nice to me.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I see many members on main talking like they are entitled because of their age. It reminds me of my mother. She acted like she should receive special treatment because of her age and that younger folks would be trod upon because she was older. She could be disrespectful to younger people but they best not reply the least bit respectful to her. I disliked like that attitude so much that I try very hard not to be that way. We do learn good and bad things from our forefathers and mothers.


It always sounds to me like you, your grands and your great grands have the perfect balance!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's a shame that you have to take it back.
> Happy shopping.


I just hope they have another one to swap!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, well it isn't really but our electricity will be off most of tomorrow so will not be on 'til late afternoon, so see you much later tomorrow, have a good day. xx


Not a good time to have your electricity off. I hope you are keeping warm near the fire.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> You've got me ..... what is a Nuffie, I know it is something to do with the name of a reion, but for the life of me, I cannot think which region it would pertain to; but I bet it will be blatently obvious as soon as I get your answer to this post.????????????





Barn-dweller said:


> I'm guessing Newfoundland but I may be wrong. xx


Spot on. My mum loves Newfoundland on the Canadian east coast. She would like to retire there as the people are lovely. If you have the chance to see the musical "Come from Away", you'll get a true portrayal of the people of Newfoundland. The land is rocky and cold though, with lots of storms in both summer and winter, so I'll pass.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> One of my SIL's came from a family with that tradition. There is a name tradition in my family, as far as at least one child carries the family name forward. In most families; but in my family, the inherited name is given to the eldest child, and that was my eldest sister, and the carried through name was 'Claire', for her, 'Clair' for my dad & grandad. My 3rd gdg is also 'Claire'. If DD4 had a boy, that child would have been the next, in a very long line of "Joseph's" in the family.????


My father's family had so many Evert Jon's in it that we had trouble telling which one they were talking about.
My mum's family is just about as bad with George.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Oh yEAH! My new instant pot came today. I hope it lasts longer than the first one did. Mr. Wonderful called as he was leaving to tell me it was on the porch and he would bring it in when he came home. I could not wait. I could not get the storm door unlocked so I fiddled and fiddled and fiddled and finally got it open. The delivery person had put the box directly in front the door so I could not open the door. I pushed and shoved on the door to move the box so I could get out and pick up the box. There is a chair right next to the door. It is so handy when they put packages on the chair. I brought the box inside and found the lock on the inside door would not work. I feel something is telling me not to use this pot. Maybe it is Jinxed.


Awesome to get the new instant pot. 
It's not as bad to get locked into the house as it is to get locked out.
We have extra locks at our house because both mum and DD lose keys and we would switch out the lock to the front door when the key was lost. I have multiple keys for the front door depending on which lock is on the door.
If the pot is "jinxed", it is just for you. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Try it, you'll like it. https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ https://www.jigsawplanet.com/
> :sm01:


I'll have to try those. Thanks.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm late. Time to run.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Good thought. Something jinxing is going on around here. Unusual occurrences are happening the past few days. I think it is a loved one wishing us happy holidays.


nitz8catz said:


> Awesome to get the new instant pot.
> It's not as bad to get locked into the house as it is to get locked out.
> We have extra locks at our house because both mum and DD lose keys and we would switch out the lock to the front door when the key was lost. I have multiple keys for the front door depending on which lock is on the door.
> If the pot is "jinxed", it is just for you. :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

After 5 calls back and forth today and copies of contractor proposals to fix the items we’ve agreed to, we should finalize all this in the next couple of days. The sale could still crap out, but we’ve done all we could in good faith. Both attorneys, our contractors and realtor have commented that this combo of buyer, realtor and inspector are beyond reason. The delay and back and forth still have us at the beginning where we agreed to fix the things that affected health or safety. Two separate contractors have contradicted the inspector’s findings...a third one comes in today. Our attorney let them know in no uncertain terms that enough is enough and we’ve been ready to let the buyer’s be someone else’s problem from the beginning, but have done a lot in good faith and followed through on everything we agreed to do. Hopefully, one less stressor in the next couple of days.


----------



## jinx

Sorry you are having so much stress with the sale of your house. You are acting in good faith and that is all you can do.


RookieRetiree said:


> After 5 calls back and forth today and copies of contractor proposals to fix the items we've agreed to, we should finalize all this in the next couple of days. The sale could still crap out, but we've done all we could in good faith. Both attorneys, our contractors and realtor have commented that this combo of buyer, realtor and inspector are beyond reason. The delay and back and forth still have us at the beginning where we agreed to fix the things that affected health or safety. Two separate contractors have contradicted the inspector's findings...a third one comes in today. Our attorney let them know in no uncertain terms that enough is enough and we've been ready to let the buyer's be someone else's problem from the beginning, but have done a lot in good faith and followed through on everything we agreed to do. Hopefully, one less stressor in the next couple of days.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Pam, I would have completely stopped cleaning that house months ago, you are a real trooper but go out and have some fun before you get a new house that you _will_ have to clean!!! xxxxx


I mostly have but sometimes it just kind of gets to me -- especially the bathroom. I haven't dusted in 2-3 months and it shows! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> After 5 calls back and forth today and copies of contractor proposals to fix the items we've agreed to, we should finalize all this in the next couple of days. The sale could still crap out, but we've done all we could in good faith. Both attorneys, our contractors and realtor have commented that this combo of buyer, realtor and inspector are beyond reason. The delay and back and forth still have us at the beginning where we agreed to fix the things that affected health or safety. Two separate contractors have contradicted the inspector's findings...a third one comes in today. Our attorney let them know in no uncertain terms that enough is enough and we've been ready to let the buyer's be someone else's problem from the beginning, but have done a lot in good faith and followed through on everything we agreed to do. Hopefully, one less stressor in the next couple of days.


Fingers still crossed for you, Jeanette! I hope this all goes through after all you've been going through to get it done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. I'll be off to Fiber Social at the LYS in a couple of hours. That's usually fun and it gets me out of the house. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I wish the same for you Pam. You have been going through living in limbo long enough.


Miss Pam said:


> Fingers still crossed for you, Jeanette! I hope this all goes through after all you've been going through to get it done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I wish the same for you Pam. You have been going through living in limbo long enough.


Thank you, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so sure about that, it's a unique sound, but love the noise it makes. xx


hence it is DS2's name.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It may surprise you to know that I was named after the month of June!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm19: ....and my birthday is in August!!!! :sm23:


I'm glad you weren't named August, or Augusta.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I had the same problem with my ex-brother and maternal grandmother. xxxx


you can't divorce your brethren. Though some years ago someone successfully divorced their parents.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't worry, Janet and I have had a few communication problems, all sorted now. xxxx


she's being kind. Janet isn't communicating efficiently.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> The reall reason I didn't have one was that my dad had THREE and got fed up filling in forms so he went to the other extreme with my sister and I!


My uncle signed up in his 2nd name, because he hated the 1st, in WWII and then got called up in his first name, and got into trouble for not joining up!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Build a big fire before you go shopping so you come home to a fairly warm home. Do not forget to visit the yarn store.


Big fire was built and was just about still in when we got home. As you can see we are back in civilisation and now have heat, light and power. I didn't forget the yarn store actually I feel as though I bought it, went a bit mad but who cares. Now settling down with nice cup of tea and catching up. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good idea and get some candles on standby in case it gets dark extra early today!! xxxx


It came back on an hour earlier than they said so one lantern was OK. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Indeed, keeps the brain cells active!! I think I started too late, I couldn't bring the word 'email' into my head yesterday! :sm16: :sm12: :sm10: You've just reminded me that I like the online jigsaw puzzles too, haven't done one for a while!!


Too few pieces. I had an app that had 400 piece puzzles, but it disappeared. I was heartbroken.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It's short for Pantomime, a show mostly for children, usually based on a fairy story. Mr Google says: a theatrical entertainment, mainly for children, which involves music, topical jokes, and slapstick comedy and is based on a fairy tale or nursery story, usually produced around Christmas.
> 
> Here's some pictures! https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=pantomime&id=77ABC25F3ADBE595120B3E9F163A9C709DBC0403&FORM=IQFRBA
> 
> xxxx


It's joy is that it plays on two levels. Slapstick for the kids and innuendos for the adults.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I used to do a lot of jigsaws. I've never tried the online jigsaw.


We used to do them a lot but found it was 2 or 3 in the morning and we were still doing it. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> After 5 calls back and forth today and copies of contractor proposals to fix the items we've agreed to, we should finalize all this in the next couple of days. The sale could still crap out, but we've done all we could in good faith. Both attorneys, our contractors and realtor have commented that this combo of buyer, realtor and inspector are beyond reason. The delay and back and forth still have us at the beginning where we agreed to fix the things that affected health or safety. Two separate contractors have contradicted the inspector's findings...a third one comes in today. Our attorney let them know in no uncertain terms that enough is enough and we've been ready to let the buyer's be someone else's problem from the beginning, but have done a lot in good faith and followed through on everything we agreed to do. Hopefully, one less stressor in the next couple of days.


Oh honey, we'll all put the flags out when this is finally final!! Still have everything crossed, you've been very very patient with your buyer, above and beyond! That'll be one down, two to go!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I liked science and math. In those classes the answer/solution is always exactly right or wrong. Other classes were not so absolute as they depended on a persons interpretation of the question.


Oh you sound just like my Dad, he used to say exactly the same, unfortunately I couldn't do maths to save my life. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I mostly have but sometimes it just kind of gets to me -- especially the bathroom. I haven't dusted in 2-3 months and it shows! xxxooo


I'm not big on dusting, it's all back in a few hours - except the bathroom, which for some reason get exceptionally dusty! I have _never_ had to dust a bathroom before!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm glad you weren't named August, or Augusta.


Too right, you'd all call me Gussy!!! xxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> After 5 calls back and forth today and copies of contractor proposals to fix the items we've agreed to, we should finalize all this in the next couple of days. The sale could still crap out, but we've done all we could in good faith. Both attorneys, our contractors and realtor have commented that this combo of buyer, realtor and inspector are beyond reason. The delay and back and forth still have us at the beginning where we agreed to fix the things that affected health or safety. Two separate contractors have contradicted the inspector's findings...a third one comes in today. Our attorney let them know in no uncertain terms that enough is enough and we've been ready to let the buyer's be someone else's problem from the beginning, but have done a lot in good faith and followed through on everything we agreed to do. Hopefully, one less stressor in the next couple of days.


Fingers still crossed. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> you can't divorce your brethren. Though some years ago someone successfully divorced their parents.


I know, unfortunately, but I can just pretend he doesn't exist. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> she's being kind. Janet isn't communicating efficiently.


You're doing better than the postman. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Bustier than Susan, apparently!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


I make no comment....????


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from a lovely lunch with the coven. Popped into my neighbour and now having a cup of coffee.

A couple of photos... the pub where we had lunch and their Christmas tree....


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> That causes a whole new set of problems. Harold shares his fathers first name. At paternal family gatherings he is called Sonny and at maternal family gatherings he is called junior. Can you imagine an old man being called Sonny or Junior? Of course I call him Mr. Wonderful and that really gets a laugh from the family.


We have an Uncle who is named after his dad and we have always called him Uncle Jr.!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely lunch with the coven. Popped into my neighbour and now having a cup of coffee.
> 
> A couple of photos... the pub where we had lunch and their Christmas tree....


Lovely!! xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I see many members on main talking like they are entitled because of their age. It reminds me of my mother. She acted like she should receive special treatment because of her age and that younger folks would be trod upon because she was older. She could be disrespectful to younger people but they best not reply the least bit respectful to her. I disliked like that attitude so much that I try very hard not to be that way. We do learn good and bad things from our forefathers and mothers.


Thats mine in a nutshell. Mom is still trying to whip me into shape... not going to happen! I learned how to be "not like them" along time ago! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Too right, you'd all call me Gussy!!! xxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


too right!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I know, unfortunately, but I can just pretend he doesn't exist. xx


my three are lovely. I couldn't have had better brothers.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That's a shame that you have to take it back.
> Happy shopping.


I was given 2 gift certificates yesterday for being a frequent shopper. $10 is nothing to sneeze at! It must be Christmas. xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Not that day. He thought he was doing me a favor by getting me a car with a heater. He learned quickly to discuss things with me before acting.


I learned how to change the oil on my bug, my Dad just drilled that into me.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> too right!


But probably not Gorgeous Gussy!!!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> In high school I worked the til at a store. It was so important to have the exact amount of money at the end of the day. We were taught to count out the change as we took it from the til and to recount it as we gave it to the customer. I believe that helped me check and recheck when I gave patients meds. Giving the meds was more important but I was one step ahead of others because of my previous training.


The seven checks are still with me to this day...


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I want fish tacos now.
> Trish had them when we were out in BC and now I want some. :sm02: :sm02:
> I bought some lovely Fleece Artist yarn in the Red Maple colour. It's supposed to be shades of red, and it looks like shades of red on their website, but it has some brown tones in it and I'm having the darnedest time trying to find a matching or complementary yarn. I may just have to find a different pattern for it.


I remember those... they were tiny'er than my little finger, what a rip off lol! :sm22:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I make up for it by trying to _be_ a good granny!!! xxxx


Yes, that is the best thing to do. I never had a problem with either of my grandma's, and they were both very different! My Maternal grandma was such a gentle lady, that I don't think she would have been able to harm anything; but I didn't know exactly how gentle she was, until mum told me about the cat that used to live at grandma's house. Apparently she didn't have a cat, but I didn't know that, when I would put the cat on her lap, then begin playing with something, or other on the floor ....... Well poor grandma didn't even like cats, but never mentioned that to me; so the cat stayed on her lap, until I got bored with whatever I was doing, and she could put the cat onto the floor. When I asked mum why she didn't tell me about not wanting the cat on her lap, mum mentioned that I was only a very little girl - so I'm thinking that I would have been between 1 & 4, and grandma didn't want to hurt my feelings! My Paternal grandma was entirely different. As I mentioned, she was one of the tiny people, and she could be very sharp at times, but she was always good with us, which was good, because she, and grandad lived with us! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I was given 2 gift certificates yesterday for being a frequent shopper. $10 is nothing to sneeze at! It must be Christmas. xxx


Very nice, I bet that made you smile! If we spend £55 per week over 6 weeks, we get a voucher for £19.50. Jacky, are you doing that at Morrison's too? Our Morrisons is now finished and it looks very nice, haven't tried the big new café yet but it looks good. They have finally introduced parking charges, free if you spend over £5 so no problem for us but all those who have parked to go to the high street re in for a surprise!!! Hopefully, that will mean that thise who actually want to shop at the supermarket will be able to find a parking space!!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> My senior year in secondary school I did 3 math classes and physics, chemistry and biology. I loved the sciences.
> My brother is dyslexic. He had to work for every grade that he got. But he went on to university and became a mechanical engineer.


You do have a beautiful mind. xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to know how he managed to start a fire with that magnifying glass. I got one of those too and I could never set anything on fire with it.


DH taught our girls how to burn their names into pieces of 2x4's with the magnifier globe out of a vintage flashlight.. thankfully the skill didn't remain in their brains, but I still keep coming across that piece of wood with 3 names and a happy face on it... can't throw it away. It's over 20 years old!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Try it, you'll like it. https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ https://www.jigsawplanet.com/
> :sm01:


That's the BEST place, you can customize their puzzles ..one day I will add a few of my photo's.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Funny I read that as dear grand daughter the first time I read it.


The brain is a very clever thing (the word I want to use is playing hide & seek), and if there happens to be something wrong, in the item one is reading, the brain will replace any anomaly found, with the correct word, or group of letters! ????????


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Spot on. My mum loves Newfoundland on the Canadian east coast. She would like to retire there as the people are lovely. If you have the chance to see the musical "Come from Away", you'll get a true portrayal of the people of Newfoundland. The land is rocky and cold though, with lots of storms in both summer and winter, so I'll pass.


I'd enjoy that. xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> My father's family had so many Evert Jon's in it that we had trouble telling which one they were talking about.
> My mum's family is just about as bad with George.


We had 2 George's, it was a popular name back then... perhaps because of the king?


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Awesome to get the new instant pot.
> It's not as bad to get locked into the house as it is to get locked out.
> We have extra locks at our house because both mum and DD lose keys and we would switch out the lock to the front door when the key was lost. I have multiple keys for the front door depending on which lock is on the door.
> If the pot is "jinxed", it is just for you. :sm09:


I hide one outside. It's been there for years in case the girls come home unexpectedly and we aren't there. Doubles for my car, not going to get locked out of that!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Good thought. Something jinxing is going on around here. Unusual occurrences are happening the past few days. I think it is a loved one wishing us happy holidays.


I believe that to be true.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Not that day. He thought he was doing me a favor by getting me a car with a heater. He learned quickly to discuss things with me before acting.


Men seem to need lessons like that several times, before some of them realise that women are quite capable beings, with many things! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I used to do a lot of jigsaws. I've never tried the online jigsaw.


None of good things about them, is that none of the pieces can be lost, or damaged! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have had sunroofs in both my last car and this car. Both came with an insulated cover that you pull over it, because the cars would get really cold in the winter. I love the sunroof for driving on the highway in nice weather. It improves the circulation in the car so much.


The glass on ours was frosted, but that didn't stop the car heating up on the insiide


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> my three are lovely. I couldn't have had better brothers.


Do you want another one? xx :sm14:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I was given 2 gift certificates yesterday for being a frequent shopper. $10 is nothing to sneeze at! It must be Christmas. xxx


I won £10 on a scratch card today. xx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My mum was 5' most of her life and was the average height for her family. My DD was so happy when she grew an inch taller than mum.
> I'm 5'5" if I stand straight. My bro is 5' 11", his wife is 6' and their daughter is a couple of inches taller, but she slouches all the time. My sis is a little shorter than me and married a guy who is close to 6' as well.
> I have a great aunt, Aunt Merle, that the kids were supposed to avoid. She was a straight forward woman who swore like a trooper, and my aunts and mum didn't want any of us to turn out like her. I used to sneek out to the kitchen and talk to her. She was always nice to me.


I think DH is 5'4", and when we got together, some people (one of my sister in laws was among them) thought they could make some very crude comments about the difference in our height, until I retaliated to my SIL, and her partner, in the same vein, but concerning their body shapes; they we're both morbidly obese and were shaped like very large kegs, or the old style wine barrels! :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Big fire was built and was just about still in when we got home. As you can see we are back in civilisation and now have heat, light and power. I didn't forget the yarn store actually I feel as though I bought it, went a bit mad but who cares. Now settling down with nice cup of tea and catching up. xx


Ours has been going for days non stop, it's nice not having to light in the cold mornings. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Very nice, I bet that made you smile! If we spend £55 per week over 6 weeks, we get a voucher for £19.50. Jacky, are you doing that at Morrison's too? Our Morrisons is now finished and it looks very nice, haven't tried the big new café yet but it looks good. They have finally introduced parking charges, free if you spend over £5 so no problem for us but all those who have parked to go to the high street re in for a surprise!!! Hopefully, that will mean that thise who actually want to shop at the supermarket will be able to find a parking space!!


Yes we've got that offer here but don't think we've been going enough lately to get it. Did get 10p a litre of petrol today though. You'll have to try their cafe sometime, ours is pretty good for a supermarket. xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely lunch with the coven. Popped into my neighbour and now having a cup of coffee.
> 
> A couple of photos... the pub where we had lunch and their Christmas tree....


I had to adjust my glasses to look at your tree... then I laughed! :sm23: :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> We had 2 George's, it was a popular name back then... perhaps because of the king?


We had three Robert's. xx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> We have an Uncle who is named after his dad and we have always called him Uncle Jr.!


That's a good way!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Ours has been going for days non stop, it's nice not having to light in the cold mornings. xxx


Yes I try and keep ours going all night, most times successful now and then not, so I am informed the fire needs help, i.e. can I get it going again? xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Yes, that is the best thing to do. I never had a problem with either of my grandma's, and they were both very different! My Maternal grandma was such a gentle lady, that I don't think she would have been able to harm anything; but I didn't know exactly how gentle she was, until mum told me about the cat that used to live at grandma's house. Apparently she didn't have a cat, but I didn't know that, when I would put the cat on her lap, then begin playing with something, or other on the floor ....... Well poor grandma didn't even like cats, but never mentioned that to me; so the cat stayed on her lap, until I got bored with whatever I was doing, and she could put the cat onto the floor. When I asked mum why she didn't tell me about not wanting the cat on her lap, mum mentioned that I was only a very little girl - so I'm thinking that I would have been between 1 & 4, and grandma didn't want to hurt my feelings! My Paternal grandma was entirely different. As I mentioned, she was one of the tiny people, and she could be very sharp at times, but she was always good with us, which was good, because she, and grandad lived with us! ????????


We lived with my grandparents while our house was being built. I was heartbroken to leave and my grandmother said I must be returned every weekend. xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Very nice, I bet that made you smile! If we spend £55 per week over 6 weeks, we get a voucher for £19.50. Jacky, are you doing that at Morrison's too? Our Morrisons is now finished and it looks very nice, haven't tried the big new café yet but it looks good. They have finally introduced parking charges, free if you spend over £5 so no problem for us but all those who have parked to go to the high street re in for a surprise!!! Hopefully, that will mean that thise who actually want to shop at the supermarket will be able to find a parking space!!


Is that a store that has everything like a Walmart? xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you want another one? xx :sm14:


Well done! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I won £10 on a scratch card today. xx :sm24:


I was lucky this week too... a whole $1 :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I try and keep ours going all night, most times successful now and then not, so I am informed the fire needs help, i.e. can I get it going again? xx :sm16: :sm16:


 :sm16: :sm16: is right.. I hear you!


----------



## Islander

I guess I'd better make some breakfast.. food keeps men from being too crabby.
Have a good day all. xoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Too few pieces. I had an app that had 400 piece puzzles, but it disappeared. I was heartbroken.


Janet, the app I use for my jigsaw hit, is called "Magic Puzzles ", and one can choose the difficulty from 35 static pieces to 630 rotatable pieces. I have just moved upto the 630 static piece jigsaw. The app is in the play store, also the Apple store (I think)! Have a look at it, and give it a try, I think you will also enjoy that one! xoxoxo :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Is that a store that has everything like a Walmart? xoxox


It's mainly food but has a few extra things, like children's clothes and some small household appliances. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I was lucky this week too... a whole $1 :sm16:


Wow, have you booked your air ticket yet? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I guess I'd better make some breakfast.. food keeps men from being too crabby.
> Have a good day all. xoxo


So true. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I won £10 on a scratch card today. xx :sm24:


Yay, the Milky Bars are on you!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think DH is 5'4", and when we got together, some people (one of my sister in laws was among them) thought they could make some very crude comments about the difference in our height, until I retaliated to my SIL, and her partner, in the same vein, but concerning their body shapes; they we're both morbidly obese and were shaped like very large kegs, or the old style wine barrels! :sm23: :sm15:


How rude, good for you for coming back at them!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we've got that offer here but don't think we've been going enough lately to get it. Did get 10p a litre of petrol today though. You'll have to try their cafe sometime, ours is pretty good for a supermarket. xxxx


Our nearest Morrison's petrol is about eight miles away, I'd use what I saved getting there!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Is that a store that has everything like a Walmart? xoxox


Ours is a supermarket but it does have a few housewares and some children's clothes too. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, Stephen is back on the diazipan and has promised to go to the Drs tomorrow. So we shall see.

I went to the over 60's today and won $10 but had to share 3 ways.....someone said it was better than a kick up the butt, but I didn't think so. I haven't won for ages. Hahahaha.

My hairdresser texted me at 6.30 am to tell me her son was poorly so we had to cancel. I thought it was Stephen on the txt at that time in the morning....

I'll do some catch up. Love yawl..


----------



## jinx

No glamorous Gussy.


London Girl said:


> But probably not Gorgeous Gussy!!!


----------



## jinx

Change the oil, change the tire, hook up battery charger were some of the things I had to do. If I was going to drive it I needed to know how to take care of it.


Islander said:


> I learned how to change the oil on my bug, my Dad just drilled that into me.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I guess I'd better make some breakfast.. food keeps men from being too crabby.
> Have a good day all. xoxo


What did you make for breakfast, Trish? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's mainly food but has a few extra things, like children's clothes and some small household appliances. xx


Hehehe!! And a café and sometimes petrol!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, Stephen is back on the diazipan and has promised to go to the Drs tomorrow. So we shall see.
> 
> I went to the over 60's today and won $10 but had to share 3 ways.....someone said it was better than a kick up the butt, but I didn't think so. I haven't won for ages. Hahahaha.
> 
> My hairdresser texted me at 6.30 am to tell me her son was poorly so we had to cancel. I thought it was Stephen on the txt at that time in the morning....
> 
> I'll do some catch up. Love yawl..


I have to say I'd rather have £3.33333333...... than a kick up the butt but to each his own!! Hope your DS keeps his promise, he may regret it for several reasons if her doesn't!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> No glamorous Gussy.


I wish!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I have to check, double check, and triple check. This a.m. I got my meds in the mail. One bottle said take 2 pills a day. Hm. I had been taking only one. 
Called doctors office, I was right and the pharmacy had made the mistake. Harold's meds for shingles said take one pill a day. I called as he was told to take 3. Nurse said all the information did not fit on the bottle so I just put take 1 a day. I said that is a med error and she was not happy. I cannot believe how lackadaisical they are about such important facts.


Islander said:


> The seven checks are still with me to this day...


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> After 5 calls back and forth today and copies of contractor proposals to fix the items we've agreed to, we should finalize all this in the next couple of days. The sale could still crap out, but we've done all we could in good faith. Both attorneys, our contractors and realtor have commented that this combo of buyer, realtor and inspector are beyond reason. The delay and back and forth still have us at the beginning where we agreed to fix the things that affected health or safety. Two separate contractors have contradicted the inspector's findings...a third one comes in today. Our attorney let them know in no uncertain terms that enough is enough and we've been ready to let the buyer's be someone else's problem from the beginning, but have done a lot in good faith and followed through on everything we agreed to do. Hopefully, one less stressor in the next couple of days.


I hope all goes ok now. You and barny have had some problems. I dread the thought of selling mine. I think we might just pull it down....fingers crossed and for jacky tooooooo.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely lunch with the coven. Popped into my neighbour and now having a cup of coffee.
> 
> A couple of photos... the pub where we had lunch and their Christmas tree....


OH those beautiful dogs.......my favorites. Tree ok too but would rather have dogs.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have to check, double check, and triple check. This a.m. I got my meds in the mail. One bottle said take 2 pills a day. Hm. I had been taking only one.
> Called doctors office, I was right and the pharmacy had made the mistake. Harold's meds for shingles said take one pill a day. I called as he was told to take 3. Nurse said all the information did not fit on the bottle so I just put take 1 a day. I said that is a med error and she was not happy. I cannot believe how lackadaisical they are about such important facts.


Hmmm, you can kill people like that, very scary!! Good job you are a smart lady and you checked!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ours is a supermarket but it does have a few housewares and some children's clothes too. xxxx


Snap, again. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I hope all goes ok now. You and barny have had some problems. I dread the thought of selling mine. I think we might just pull it down....fingers crossed and for jacky tooooooo.


Still in limbo but don't expect anything to happen before Christmas now. xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I believe that to be true.


Flo helped me figure out who was visiting us to let us know they were fine. Now I need to figure out who the new one is that wants to be recognized. It has something to do with spilling liquid. Harold was putting groceries away and knocked my water bottle down. The cap broke and the floor got flooded. Five minutes later I was cutting open a case of Pepsi. I stuck the scissors into a can that exploded and flooded the floor with soda.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> What did you make for breakfast, Trish? xxxx


Scrambled and toast with coffee. xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I have to check, double check, and triple check. This a.m. I got my meds in the mail. One bottle said take 2 pills a day. Hm. I had been taking only one.
> Called doctors office, I was right and the pharmacy had made the mistake. Harold's meds for shingles said take one pill a day. I called as he was told to take 3. Nurse said all the information did not fit on the bottle so I just put take 1 a day. I said that is a med error and she was not happy. I cannot believe how lackadaisical they are about such important facts.


Many years ago was given someone else's prescription. The pharmacist fell all over herself when I questioned her as it was not a drug category that we used. She was later fired and fined for embezzlement, syphoning money off of Veteran and First Nation accounts to pay for her new home. Really should have gone to jail.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Flo helped me figure out who was visiting us to let us know they were fine. Now I need to figure out who the new one is that wants to be recognized. It has something to do with spilling liquid. Harold was putting groceries away and knocked my water bottle down. The cap broke and the floor got flooded. Five minutes later I was cutting open a case of Pepsi. I stuck the scissors into a can that exploded and flooded the floor with soda.


When mine comes to visit I always smell burnt sugar, such as like a toffee smell. I know who it is right away.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Too few pieces. I had an app that had 400 piece puzzles, but it disappeared. I was heartbroken.


On free jigsaw puzzles you can chose to have 500 pieces. I have never done that many. I might have to try it.


----------



## jinx

Everyone needs to check and read the literature that comes with a prescription. Too many people assume the doctors or pharmacists do not make mistakes. 
Um they are only human.


London Girl said:


> Hmmm, you can kill people like that, very scary!! Good job you are a smart lady and you checked!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I won £10 on a scratch card today. xx :sm24:


Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


Just need 6 more zeros on it and we would have one big party. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just need 6 more zeros on it and we would have one big party. xx :sm24:


And that would be awesome!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Janet, the app I use for my jigsaw hit, is called "Magic Puzzles ", and one can choose the difficulty from 35 static pieces to 630 rotatable pieces. I have just moved upto the 630 static piece jigsaw. The app is in the play store, also the Apple store (I think)! Have a look at it, and give it a try, I think you will also enjoy that one! xoxoxo :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I use that one too ! Great minds do think alike lol ????
Not only can you not lose puzzles pieces , but you don't have to worry what to do with it once your done with it and you can re-do them as you please.


----------



## linkan

We also have an uncle Randy who named his son Randy .. He is a grown man with a kid but we always call him little Randy.


----------



## linkan

I can't get my creative mojo to flow. If I'm gonna finish anything i gotta get my hands to moving. Still having a pretty bad issue with my left arm... I know , i know.... You gotta understand the fear there after all those surgeries on the right arm. I just want it to go away by itself. I'm not ready to make it an "offocial" injury.
Crazy right?


----------



## linkan

If anyone has an updated address list for everyone here will you pm it to me? Or if not could i get everyone to shoot me a pm with their name and address ... ? I'm sending out cards this year.
Thanks y'all ????????????xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> I regret not getting air conditioning when we bought... just a plain jane, it still has only 45,000K on a 2010 car and when I take it in to be serviced the eye's get big. Won't trade it in though .


What kind of car is it?


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I had the same on my old Fiesta and that was 10 years old too! The new one is lovely to drive but lacks a few of the good points of the old one, like being able to completely flatten the back seats for shifting bulky items and being able to open the boot from inside the car!!


It's funny how we get spoiled to the little things like the Equinox has remote start the Highlander doesn't and the Highlander has remote lift on the hatch and the Equinox does not......!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very wet, misty Wales, don't think we will be seeing the mountain tops today. Had a half hour sleep in this morning as my alarm clock (DH) didn't wake up either, not that it was worth getting up in this weather but he must have his breakfast. Off to write some Christmas cards, I think the overseas ones should have gone yesterday, just can't get Christmassy at all. See you later, probably with writer's cramp. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Worked on a needle felt picture and started to decorate a felt pot last night. Both coming along quite nicely. Also treated myself to an annual subscription to a fibre art magazine!

No shopping or fish and chips today, that will be tomorrow. As this evening I am going on a trip with the WI to see the Christmas lights at Kew Gardens. Apparently they are amazing, I will take photos. Our singing group have been asked to lead some singing on the coach so I have printed off a load of carols and Christmas songs. Should be a fun evening out.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet, misty Wales, don't think we will be seeing the mountain tops today. Had a half hour sleep in this morning as my alarm clock (DH) didn't wake up either, not that it was worth getting up in this weather but he must have his breakfast. Off to write some Christmas cards, I think the overseas ones should have gone yesterday, just can't get Christmassy at all. See you later, probably with writer's cramp. xx :sm23:


Morning. I have to talk to myself when I wake up in a down mood like you appear to be in. Cheer up my friend. Soon Christmas will be over and you will have spring to look forward to. 
:sm02: :sm01:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Your outing sounds like a great time with friends. Happy Wednesday to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Worked on a needle felt picture and started to decorate a felt pot last night. Both coming along quite nicely. Also treated myself to an annual subscription to a fibre art magazine!
> 
> No shopping or fish and chips today, that will be tomorrow. As this evening I am going on a trip with the WI to see the Christmas lights at Kew Gardens. Apparently they are amazing, I will take photos. Our singing group have been asked to lead some singing on the coach so I have printed off a load of carols and Christmas songs. Should be a fun evening out.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> How rude, good for you for coming back at them!!


She was a bit shocked, but she didn't make anymore remarks in that direction! ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

My haul from yesterday and a shawl currently on the blocks, the shawl is a bit brighter than it looks but it's so dark here today everything is dull. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday and a shawl currently on the blocks, the shawl is a bit brighter than it looks but it's so dark here today everything is dull. xx


Nice wool and the shawl is beautiful xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -5'C (23'F). Temperature is going up this afternoon, then it will start snowing.
Our new CAO is coming around at work today so we had to clean and polish. I picked up a little, but my cubicle is really hopeless. Our new CAO is a lady with red hair and a bit of an irish accent. She used to work with children's services in Toronto.
I started Stuart's boot socks last night. And restarted. And restarted. Seems I couldn't remember to increase on BOTH ends on increase rows. But I have them started now. I'm doing them toe-up and magic loop. It's an OLD, OLD pattern that is only available on the internet wayback machine now. I saved it when the website was still active. They're called Cider Moon Campfire Socks.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Nice wool and the shawl is beautiful xxx


Thank you. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday and a shawl currently on the blocks, the shawl is a bit brighter than it looks but it's so dark here today everything is dull. xx


Very nice. That should keep you busy for a little while.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, Stephen is back on the diazipan and has promised to go to the Drs tomorrow. So we shall see.
> 
> I went to the over 60's today and won $10 but had to share 3 ways.....someone said it was better than a kick up the butt, but I didn't think so. I haven't won for ages. Hahahaha.
> 
> My hairdresser texted me at 6.30 am to tell me her son was poorly so we had to cancel. I thought it was Stephen on the txt at that time in the morning....
> 
> I'll do some catch up. Love yawl..


I hope he gets the treatment he needs! I am fast losing faith in Western trained doctors, and am looking at different, and hopefully more successful treatment! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice. That should keep you busy for a little while.


I hope so. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Worked on a needle felt picture and started to decorate a felt pot last night. Both coming along quite nicely. Also treated myself to an annual subscription to a fibre art magazine!
> 
> No shopping or fish and chips today, that will be tomorrow. As this evening I am going on a trip with the WI to see the Christmas lights at Kew Gardens. Apparently they are amazing, I will take photos. Our singing group have been asked to lead some singing on the coach so I have printed off a load of carols and Christmas songs. Should be a fun evening out.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


I used to like getting magazines. I still have boxes of crochet and knitting magazines that I don't want to part with. One of my subscriptions started releasing their magazines on CDs and they were easier to store, so I got those instead. Now with Ravelry and podcasts, I don't get as many magazines anymore.
Our court is now all decorated, except for the two houses that never decorate. We're all burning throught the electricity at night. I turn mine off when I go to bed, some of the others don't.
There is one neighbourhood where the decorations are so awesome that they cause traffic jams with all the cars coming to see the displays. Some of those displays have music too.
Enjoy your trip to Kew Gardens.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet, misty Wales, don't think we will be seeing the mountain tops today. Had a half hour sleep in this morning as my alarm clock (DH) didn't wake up either, not that it was worth getting up in this weather but he must have his breakfast. Off to write some Christmas cards, I think the overseas ones should have gone yesterday, just can't get Christmassy at all. See you later, probably with writer's cramp. xx :sm23:


Canada Post just got ordered back to work from their month long strike, but there is a huge backlog and rotating picket lines in front of the sorting plants, so if I send any cards they probably wouldn't be delivered until February.
I hope you don't get writer's cramp. That may slow down your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I can't get my creative mojo to flow. If I'm gonna finish anything i gotta get my hands to moving. Still having a pretty bad issue with my left arm... I know , i know.... You gotta understand the fear there after all those surgeries on the right arm. I just want it to go away by itself. I'm not ready to make it an "offocial" injury.
> Crazy right?


No, not crazy. Positive thought can do wonders. You'll know when you need to get it looked at.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just need 6 more zeros on it and we would have one big party. xx





Miss Pam said:


> And that would be awesome!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


That would be an awesome party.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Canada Post just got ordered back to work from their month long strike, but there is a huge backlog and rotating picket lines in front of the sorting plants, so if I send any cards they probably wouldn't be delivered until February.
> I hope you don't get writer's cramp. That may slow down your knitting.


Managed to finish my cards in one piece, only the local hand-delivered ones to do and to get DH to write his. All the foreign ones are done ready to be posted tomorrow. Have cut down a lot on what I'm sending the postage is just way too much. Had a pile that I usually sent up to the Lake District where we used to live, last year I found out my good friend up there had died and not one person thought to let me know, so obviously out of sight out of mind so won't be bothering with them. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Scrambled and toast with coffee. xxx


I like scrambled, but don't make it too often as it sticks to all our pans. I need to get some of the new fangled non-stick pans for my scrambles.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Flo helped me figure out who was visiting us to let us know they were fine. Now I need to figure out who the new one is that wants to be recognized. It has something to do with spilling liquid. Harold was putting groceries away and knocked my water bottle down. The cap broke and the floor got flooded. Five minutes later I was cutting open a case of Pepsi. I stuck the scissors into a can that exploded and flooded the floor with soda.


I've had my passed kitties visit. I can hear their toys being played with in the hall when no living kitties are anywhere nearby. Bella-kitty has even lifted her head to listen, (so it's not just me.)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Still in limbo but don't expect anything to happen before Christmas now. xx


We have a surge in housing sales starting in January around here. Here's to hoping you get good news in the new year.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have to check, double check, and triple check. This a.m. I got my meds in the mail. One bottle said take 2 pills a day. Hm. I had been taking only one.
> Called doctors office, I was right and the pharmacy had made the mistake. Harold's meds for shingles said take one pill a day. I called as he was told to take 3. Nurse said all the information did not fit on the bottle so I just put take 1 a day. I said that is a med error and she was not happy. I cannot believe how lackadaisical they are about such important facts.


I've had prescription bottles with 2 labels on them so they can print off all the information. And "1" and "3" take the same amount of room on the label, so that excuse is seriously lacking.
It's good that you checked.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Change the oil, change the tire, hook up battery charger were some of the things I had to do. If I was going to drive it I needed to know how to take care of it.


I have worked with a couple of women who didn't even know how to put the petrol in their own car. Their husband always did it for them. When one of the husbands had a heart attack and was in hospital, the one lady took me to the garage so I could show her how to fill up her car. 
I never want to be that dependant on someone (unless I'm sick and have to.)


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now and pull the bins to the curb.
For those who were interested in the "Come from Away" musical, there is also a movie called Diverted about the grounding of all airplanes following Sept 11 and how it affected the Newfoundland town of Gander, and the lovely, giving people that live there. That movie is available on Netflix, if you have it.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> The seven checks are still with me to this day...





jinx said:


> I have to check, double check, and triple check. This a.m. I got my meds in the mail. One bottle said take 2 pills a day. Hm. I had been taking only one.
> Called doctors office, I was right and the pharmacy had made the mistake. Harold's meds for shingles said take one pill a day. I called as he was told to take 3. Nurse said all the information did not fit on the bottle so I just put take 1 a day. I said that is a med error and she was not happy. I cannot believe how lackadaisical they are about such important facts.


It is also getting worse here, with all sorts of mistakes being made by nurses, and doctors. I think the lack of nurses, is partly responsible for this, as well as the increase in the work load, and increasing level of responsibility, and these factors are also causing some very senior, and excellent Nurses, to leave Nursing to find a different job, that is less stressful, less responsibility than the Nursing profession offers, at this point in time! People are still entering the Nursing Streams at the Uni's; but nowhere near the numbers that are required, but many return to Nursing ..... the stress and anxiety levels continue to rise, in all of the sections of the Medical world; and so the number of errors, and abuse, continue to rise, and this has become an eternal spiral!

Ok, I will stop now; before my friends begin to think I have finally lost my mind!????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh honey, we'll all put the flags out when this is finally final!! Still have everything crossed, you've been very very patient with your buyer, above and beyond! That'll be one down, two to go!! xxxx


There will definitely be a flag flying down under, for each or those with their houses on the market .... and it would be great if those flags could be flown at the same time! ????????


----------



## linkan

I still need addresses to get my cards out. 
Could y'all pop me a pm , i would really love to send everyone a card and I'm missing my address list. ????


----------



## jinx

I use to not tell people that I had visitors. I felt they would roll their eyes and talk behind my back. However the older I get the more frequent the visits occur. Holiday time seems to be their favorite times. I have had 3 visitors in the past few days. Gives me a warm sense of loving when I pay attention to them and feel the love. 
After my granddaughter died I would hear her call "Grandma." It was so real I would answer or walk toward her bedroom before realizing. It was heartbreaking ever time it happened. 


nitz8catz said:


> I've had my passed kitties visit. I can hear their toys being played with in the hall when no living kitties are anywhere nearby. Bella-kitty has even lifted her head to listen, (so it's not just me.)


----------



## jinx

You have a nice selection of pretty yarn. Hope that keeps you busy and out of trouble.
I really like your shawl. I think you should wrap up in it in front of the fire and knit.


Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday and a shawl currently on the blocks, the shawl is a bit brighter than it looks but it's so dark here today everything is dull. xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I've had prescription bottles with 2 labels on them so they can print off all the information. And "1" and "3" take the same amount of room on the label, so that excuse is seriously lacking.
> It's good that you checked.


It was take 3 today and tomorrow, take 2 the next day and take 1.5 etc. A very lengthy list. I told her she should have put take as directed. We get an after visit summery and the directions were written on there. I just did not know which directions were correct. When these things happen I always think about how many people do not check or do not understand the directions. Others think their doctors are gods that do not make mistakes. I think the number of elderly that die because of taking or not taking their meds is higher than reported.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I have worked with a couple of women who didn't even know how to put the petrol in their own car. Their husband always did it for them. When one of the husbands had a heart attack and was in hospital, the one lady took me to the garage so I could show her how to fill up her car.
> I never want to be that dependant on someone (unless I'm sick and have to.)


My next door neighbor is going through some of that as her husband died this summer. She had Harold show her how to operate several things around the house especially outdoor equipment. The lower lever of her home flooded causing several thousands of dollars damage because she did not know about the sub pump. It was a very expensive lesson for her.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday and a shawl currently on the blocks, the shawl is a bit brighter than it looks but it's so dark here today everything is dull. xx


Great haul and the shawl looks wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> But probably not Gorgeous Gussy!!!


oh yes, definitely.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you want another one? xx :sm14:


I don't need another one. Besides which, if you don't like him I probably wouldn't, easy going though I am.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I won £10 on a scratch card today. xx :sm24:


Shall I send a begging letter?


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I still need addresses to get my cards out.
> Could y'all pop me a pm , i would really love to send everyone a card and I'm missing my address list. ????


Just sent you a pm. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I have to check, double check, and triple check. This a.m. I got my meds in the mail. One bottle said take 2 pills a day. Hm. I had been taking only one.
> Called doctors office, I was right and the pharmacy had made the mistake. Harold's meds for shingles said take one pill a day. I called as he was told to take 3. Nurse said all the information did not fit on the bottle so I just put take 1 a day. I said that is a med error and she was not happy. I cannot believe how lackadaisical they are about such important facts.


You need a new pharmacy, URGENTLY.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've had my passed kitties visit. I can hear their toys being played with in the hall when no living kitties are anywhere nearby. Bella-kitty has even lifted her head to listen, (so it's not just me.)





jinx said:


> I use to not tell people that I had visitors. I felt they would roll their eyes and talk behind my back. However the older I get the more frequent the visits occur. Holiday time seems to be their favorite times. I have had 3 visitors in the past few days. Gives me a warm sense of loving when I pay attention to them and feel the love.
> After my granddaughter died I would hear her call "Grandma." It was so real I would answer or walk toward her bedroom before realizing. It was heartbreaking ever time it happened.


I learned very quickly, to not speak of my visitors, or even knowing when my mother, or sisters would be phoning; as many people become afraid of things like these! I don't think it is a bad thing, and I think I am fortunate to have these abilities, or gifts (as some people call them). On one occasion my gift helped me find out that my missing daughter was still alive - she had been missing for a couple of nights, and I was just about to call the police in, to help me find her, but she was home the next afternoon! I told her of my vision, and described what I had been shown; and it was exactly as I had seen! My one remaining sorrow, is that I had no image of the people who had her for those missing days ....... The message didn't take me far enough to see their faces, or perhaps their faces were hidden from my daughter, because they left her alive .......????


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I learned very quickly, to not speak of my visitors, or even knowing when my mother, or sisters would be phoning; as many people become afraid of things like these! I don't think it is a bad thing, and I think I am fortunate to have these abilities, or gifts (as some people call them). On one occasion my gift helped me find out that my missing daughter was still alive - she had been missing for a couple of nights, and I was just about to call the police in, to help me find her, but she was home the next afternoon! I told her of my vision, and described what I had been shown; and it was exactly as I had seen! My one remaining sorrow, is that I had no image of the people who had her for those missing days ....... The message didn't take me far enough to see their faces, or perhaps their faces were hidden from my daughter, because they left her alive .......????


They are gifts and I understand totally, but I can only reach/be reached by people who are alive. I do it all the time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Shall I send a begging letter?


You can try but don't forget I bought loads of yarn yesterday. xx :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Just sent you a pm. xxxooo


Your awesome thank you for the list ! Xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Your awesome thank you for the list ! Xoxo


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Flo helped me figure out who was visiting us to let us know they were fine. Now I need to figure out who the new one is that wants to be recognized. It has something to do with spilling liquid. Harold was putting groceries away and knocked my water bottle down. The cap broke and the floor got flooded. Five minutes later I was cutting open a case of Pepsi. I stuck the scissors into a can that exploded and flooded the floor with soda.


Can you swim?!! :sm23: x


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Scrambled and toast with coffee. xxx


Perfect!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Many years ago was given someone else's prescription. The pharmacist fell all over herself when I questioned her as it was not a drug category that we used. She was later fired and fined for embezzlement, syphoning money off of Veteran and First Nation accounts to pay for her new home. Really should have gone to jail.


They obviously don't vet these people thoroughly, shame on them!! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> They obviously don't vet these people thoroughly, shame on them!! :sm14: xxxx


Evening stranger, missed you this morning, have you had a busy day? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I can't get my creative mojo to flow. If I'm gonna finish anything i gotta get my hands to moving. Still having a pretty bad issue with my left arm... I know , i know.... You gotta understand the fear there after all those surgeries on the right arm. I just want it to go away by itself. I'm not ready to make it an "offocial" injury.
> Crazy right?


No, not at all, I get it!! Hope it does go away by itself!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Worked on a needle felt picture and started to decorate a felt pot last night. Both coming along quite nicely. Also treated myself to an annual subscription to a fibre art magazine!
> 
> No shopping or fish and chips today, that will be tomorrow. As this evening I am going on a trip with the WI to see the Christmas lights at Kew Gardens. Apparently they are amazing, I will take photos. Our singing group have been asked to lead some singing on the coach so I have printed off a load of carols and Christmas songs. Should be a fun evening out.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Hope you have a wonderful evening!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:



> Morning. I have to talk to myself when I wake up in a down mood like you appear to be in. Cheer up my friend. Soon Christmas will be over and you will have spring to look forward to.
> :sm02: :sm01:


....and maybe even a house move!!! :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday and a shawl currently on the blocks, the shawl is a bit brighter than it looks but it's so dark here today everything is dull. xx


Both very nice, well done!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I used to like getting magazines. I still have boxes of crochet and knitting magazines that I don't want to part with. One of my subscriptions started releasing their magazines on CDs and they were easier to store, so I got those instead. Now with Ravelry and podcasts, I don't get as many magazines anymore.
> Our court is now all decorated, except for the two houses that never decorate. We're all burning throught the electricity at night. I turn mine off when I go to bed, some of the others don't.
> There is one neighbourhood where the decorations are so awesome that they cause traffic jams with all the cars coming to see the displays. Some of those displays have music too.
> Enjoy your trip to Kew Gardens.


We occasionally see displays like that here but haven't spotted any this year yet. The elderly lady next dor has a spectacular tree in her window and a guy a few doors along has put lights on all the little trees in his front garden!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have worked with a couple of women who didn't even know how to put the petrol in their own car. Their husband always did it for them. When one of the husbands had a heart attack and was in hospital, the one lady took me to the garage so I could show her how to fill up her car.
> I never want to be that dependant on someone (unless I'm sick and have to.)


I totally agree with you. My DH has no idea how to put petrol in the car!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off now and pull the bins to the curb.
> For those who were interested in the "Come from Away" musical, there is also a movie called Diverted about the grounding of all airplanes following Sept 11 and how it affected the Newfoundland town of Gander, and the lovely, giving people that live there. That movie is available on Netflix, if you have it.
> Everyone have a great day.


I have read about Gander, I'm sure or maybe I saw the film but I remember it was very emotional!!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> What kind of car is it?


Hyundai Elantra


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I use to not tell people that I had visitors. I felt they would roll their eyes and talk behind my back. However the older I get the more frequent the visits occur. Holiday time seems to be their favorite times. I have had 3 visitors in the past few days. Gives me a warm sense of loving when I pay attention to them and feel the love.
> After my granddaughter died I would hear her call "Grandma." It was so real I would answer or walk toward her bedroom before realizing. It was heartbreaking ever time it happened.


Oh, that is sad in one way but lovely to know she is still around you. I can't honestly say I have visitors, I wish I did, would love to think my mum and dad were dropping by! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening stranger, missed you this morning, have you had a busy day? xxxx


Yes, I have, did some extra work at the shop as some volunteers are sick. Then I went to visit a good friend although the journey home was dreadful, A lorry had hit a bridge on the A20 so they closed the road, which mean everything was on the A2, including me, nightmare!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -5'C (23'F). Temperature is going up this afternoon, then it will start snowing.
> Our new CAO is coming around at work today so we had to clean and polish. I picked up a little, but my cubicle is really hopeless. Our new CAO is a lady with red hair and a bit of an irish accent. She used to work with children's services in Toronto.
> I started Stuart's boot socks last night. And restarted. And restarted. Seems I couldn't remember to increase on BOTH ends on increase rows. But I have them started now. I'm doing them toe-up and magic loop. It's an OLD, OLD pattern that is only available on the internet wayback machine now. I saved it when the website was still active. They're called Cider Moon Campfire Socks.


Sounds like a very good pattern, bet he'll enjoy them.


----------



## London Girl

As requested, pictures of the playsuits I made for my dgd. She took them herself and cut her own head off. It save me doing it, I suppose. I think she may have the red one on back to front as I didn't mark that one but she'll get the hang of it!! She says she loves them and can't wait to wwear them on holiday at Christmas!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I like scrambled, but don't make it too often as it sticks to all our pans. I need to get some of the new fangled non-stick pans for my scrambles.


I only use cast iron and season on the wood stove. A good scrapper and hot water seems to do the job.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I've had my passed kitties visit. I can hear their toys being played with in the hall when no living kitties are anywhere nearby. Bella-kitty has even lifted her head to listen, (so it's not just me.)


I found a frisbee that my dogs used to play with last month. Couldn't throw it away, it fittingly is resting above where they rest now. A pretty neon orange and it cheers me to see it again.


----------



## London Girl

And here are a couple of pictures of our mall all dressed up for Christmas!!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday and a shawl currently on the blocks, the shawl is a bit brighter than it looks but it's so dark here today everything is dull. xx


Lovely shawl Jacky and terrific haul. xxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I can't get my creative mojo to flow. If I'm gonna finish anything i gotta get my hands to moving. Still having a pretty bad issue with my left arm... I know , i know.... You gotta understand the fear there after all those surgeries on the right arm. I just want it to go away by itself. I'm not ready to make it an "offocial" injury.
> Crazy right?


Nope, you know your body best. Sending gentle healing vibes. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> As requested, pictures of the playsuits I made for my dgd. She took them herself and cut her own head off. It save me doing it, I suppose. I think she may have the red one on back to front as I didn't mark that one but she'll get the hang of it!! She says she loves them and can't wait to wwear them on holiday at Christmas!!! xxxx


They look great! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet, misty Wales, don't think we will be seeing the mountain tops today. Had a half hour sleep in this morning as my alarm clock (DH) didn't wake up either, not that it was worth getting up in this weather but he must have his breakfast. Off to write some Christmas cards, I think the overseas ones should have gone yesterday, just can't get Christmassy at all. See you later, probably with writer's cramp. xx :sm23:


Some folk are not inherently Christmas people. I'm not in spite of being born on Boxing Day. It's like trying to make an introvert into an extrovert, so we hide our feelings from others lest we be called a grinch and we are not. I like the Nativity over Xmas trees and have a small one with lights. I've been this way since I was little.... but I do have a fondness for the Easter Bunny! :sm17: xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> As requested, pictures of the playsuits I made for my dgd. She took them herself and cut her own head off. It save me doing it, I suppose. I think she may have the red one on back to front as I didn't mark that one but she'll get the hang of it!! She says she loves them and can't wait to wwear them on holiday at Christmas!!! xxxx


Beautiful June, wish we had those when I was young. I remember my Mom making us "pop top's" though. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> As requested, pictures of the playsuits I made for my dgd. She took them herself and cut her own head off. It save me doing it, I suppose. I think she may have the red one on back to front as I didn't mark that one but she'll get the hang of it!! She says she loves them and can't wait to wwear them on holiday at Christmas!!! xxxx


Clever you. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Some folk are not inherently Christmas people. I'm not in spite of being born on Boxing Day. It's like trying to make an introvert into an extrovert, so we hide our feelings from others lest we be called a grinch and we are not. I've been this way since I was little.... but I do have a fondness for the Easter Bunny! :sm17: xxx


I think it's mostly because there is absolutely no atmosphere around here, no-one bothers with decorations, the villages have Christmas trees but their decorations are up from one year to another, just not lit up. xx


----------



## Islander

Is anyone else having issues with KP pages freezing and having to make a whole new one to make the page links active again... this has been going on for a while.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I think it's mostly because there is absolutely no atmosphere around here, no-one bothers with decorations, the villages have Christmas trees but their decorations are up from one year to another, just not lit up. xx


Maybe it started when I found out Santa wasn't real... I took that hard! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Is anyone else having issues with KP pages freezing and having to make a whole new one to make the page links active again... this has been going on for a while.


All OK here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Maybe it started when I found out Santa wasn't real... I took that hard! xxx


Santa lasted a long time in our house as my brother is 6 years younger so the pretence went on for a while. I remember one year "Santa" was bringing the presents upstairs and dropped something which I commented on, he told me to 'shut up and got to sleep'. xx


----------



## Islander

Much colder here now, brought in double the amount of wood yesterday. Increased the syrup strength so my humming bird feeder won't freeze and wrapped it with a pamper. They are a little shy of it, but coming round! Have a good day all. xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I know it's Wednesday but I'm not up Stephens. He was supposed to be shopping for Christmas today. He's been backer to the medical center and they've told him to go and have his blood tests done now and don't even think of work until at least Monday. Well I'm a bit worried. I'm going to ring him a bit later. I may go up Friday, I want to see how he is. 

It's rained all day and I've had the wall lights on as it's been dark. Donna came this morning, she's getting into the swing of things.

Nothing else to report. I'm supposed to go and get the rest of the alcohol I need for preseants tomorrow. I'll see how things are.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Santa lasted a long time in our house as my brother is 6 years younger so the pretence went on for a while. I remember one year "Santa" was bringing the presents upstairs and dropped something which I commented on, he told me to 'shut up and got to sleep'. xx


I think I will laugh about that all day! Ours used to wonder why Dad was never in the house when Rudolf came to visit. They didn't realize Dad's cigarette was Rudolf's nose outside in the dark for years.. xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I know it's Wednesday but I'm not up Stephens. He was supposed to be shopping for Christmas today. He's been backer to the medical center and they've told him to go and have his blood tests done now and don't even think of work until at least Monday. Well I'm a bit worried. I'm going to ring him a bit later. I may go up Friday, I want to see how he is.
> 
> It's rained all day and I've had the wall lights on as it's been dark. Donna came this morning, she's getting into the swing of things.
> 
> Nothing else to report. I'm supposed to go and get the rest of the alcohol I need for preseants tomorrow. I'll see how things are.


Hope your Stephen gets to the bottom of it. Thinking of you all. xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

I've just messaged Stephen. He has to have a one to one app with dr but there isn't any...can you believe it....anyway they are going to ring the hosp for his notes and ring him up tomorrow. He says he might call 111 for a doctor. I could understand it if he was a wimp but he never goes to the Drs. Now he's crying in pain and on diazipan. I'm concerned. I'll go and lamp some bugger


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I still need addresses to get my cards out.
> Could y'all pop me a pm , i would really love to send everyone a card and I'm missing my address list. ????


My darling Angela, I'm not sending cards again as I'm giving money to air ambulance or RNLI I hope u don't mind. I'd rather you put a dollar in you new grand holds piggy bank , honestly or a local charity, or even a scratch card to c if u can win lots of money. Don't take offense please. I don't love yawl any less.....


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I use to not tell people that I had visitors. I felt they would roll their eyes and talk behind my back. However the older I get the more frequent the visits occur. Holiday time seems to be their favorite times. I have had 3 visitors in the past few days. Gives me a warm sense of loving when I pay attention to them and feel the love.
> After my granddaughter died I would hear her call "Grandma." It was so real I would answer or walk toward her bedroom before realizing. It was heartbreaking ever time it happened.


OH my darling friend. My heart goes out to you,. Love you xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday and a shawl currently on the blocks, the shawl is a bit brighter than it looks but it's so dark here today everything is dull. xx


Beautiful shawl, love the colors.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Hyundai Elantra


Little car of mine is Hyundai 110 it's tiny and white, but not clean at the moment.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> As requested, pictures of the playsuits I made for my dgd. She took them herself and cut her own head off. It save me doing it, I suppose. I think she may have the red one on back to front as I didn't mark that one but she'll get the hang of it!! She says she loves them and can't wait to wwear them on holiday at Christmas!!! xxxx


They are lovely June.....will she be away at Christmas?


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Is anyone else having issues with KP pages freezing and having to make a whole new one to make the page links active again... this has been going on for a while.


I had that a couple of weeks ago I got sick of it and closed down, it lasted a few days, but it's been ok lately. It's frustrating .


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Beautiful shawl, love the colors.


Thank you, my favourite colours. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> All OK here. xx


Here, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I've just messaged Stephen. He has to have a one to one app with dr but there isn't any...can you believe it....anyway they are going to ring the hosp for his notes and ring him up tomorrow. He says he might call 111 for a doctor. I could understand it if he was a wimp but he never goes to the Drs. Now he's crying in pain and on diazipan. I'm concerned. I'll go and lamp some bugger


I sure hope they can get to the bottom of this soon. Sending many gentle and healing hugs to him and much love and comforting hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> As requested, pictures of the playsuits I made for my dgd. She took them herself and cut her own head off. It save me doing it, I suppose. I think she may have the red one on back to front as I didn't mark that one but she'll get the hang of it!! She says she loves them and can't wait to wwear them on holiday at Christmas!!! xxxx


She has beautiful knees and the suits are cute and fit nicely. :sm02: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I've just messaged Stephen. He has to have a one to one app with dr but there isn't any...can you believe it....anyway they are going to ring the hosp for his notes and ring him up tomorrow. He says he might call 111 for a doctor. I could understand it if he was a wimp but he never goes to the Drs. Now he's crying in pain and on diazipan. I'm concerned. I'll go and lamp some bugger


I would like to have lamped someone a month ago. He is in such terrible agony and not getting any real answer to it's cause. What is 111?


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Beautiful June, wish we had those when I was young. I remember my Mom making us "pop top's" though. xoxo


Pop tops are what you pull to open an aluminum can.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I would like to have lamped someone a month ago. He is in such terrible agony and not getting any real answer to it's cause. What is 111?


It's a sort of step down from 999 which is our emergency number, equivalent of your 911 I think. Although if I had someone in that much pain I think I would ring 999 at least he'd get some attention then. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Pop tops are what you pull to open an aluminum can.


We had these for summer with our shorts Jinx....Pop Tops. I don't remember aluminum cans when I was a child, we went to the corner store and pulled a cold glass bottle out of a big Coke cooler with ice in it.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> As requested, pictures of the playsuits I made for my dgd. She took them herself and cut her own head off. It save me doing it, I suppose. I think she may have the red one on back to front as I didn't mark that one but she'll get the hang of it!! She says she loves them and can't wait to wwear them on holiday at Christmas!!! xxxx


Those are great ! Something like that would be perfect for Caleigh to play in this summer. I'll have to look for a pattern .


----------



## jinx

Glass bottles were the best. Then they started with steel cans and now aluminum ones. I think everything tastes better from a glass container. Glass would be reused. Oh, the mess of hauling the empty bottles back to the store and getting the deposit back.


Islander said:


> We had these for summer with our shorts Jinx....Pop Tops. I don't remember aluminum cans when I was a child, we went to the corner store and pulled a cold glass bottle out of a big Coke cooler with ice in it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dark and wet Wales. Having a change today, instead of duck risotto we're have prawn and salmon risotto. Will have to see how that turns out. I know a few people who would be banging on my door if they lived a bit closer. Have started on my new yarn and am doing a mosaic scarf, the sitka nested boxes one. Didn't like the way it was coming out so frogged it and started again on smaller needles with an extra pattern and in stocking stitch instead of all garter. Will see how it looks when I've done a bit more. Found out yesterday we have a wedding to go to in July, my cousin's son is getting married again and even though it's his second one it looks as though they are pushing the boat out. They are marrying in The Priory, Bolton Abbey with reception in the Tithe Barn. The inn on the estate is about £200 a night to stay so shall be looking for a lot cheaper accommodation, might have to take a tent. Anyway will think about that nearer the time. Will stop waffling now and see you later. Have a good one. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My mum was 5' most of her life and was the average height for her family. My DD was so happy when she grew an inch taller than mum.
> I'm 5'5" if I stand straight. My bro is 5' 11", his wife is 6' and their daughter is a couple of inches taller, but she slouches all the time. My sis is a little shorter than me and married a guy who is close to 6' as well.
> I have a great aunt, Aunt Merle, that the kids were supposed to avoid. She was a straight forward woman who swore like a trooper, and my aunts and mum didn't want any of us to turn out like her. I used to sneek out to the kitchen and talk to her. She was always nice to me.


You might have been the one child, nearest her, personality wise; so she knew how to relate to you! ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Kew Gardens was brilliant last night, so many different types of lights, there was also a fair ground and lots of places to eat and drink and lovely music everywhere. We had a bit of rain but not too much.

Off to the supermarket llater and then fish and chips as we are singing tonight and yes it is THURSDAY. Sorry for any confusion Jinx.

Will try and catch up at some point. Happy Thursday everyone. xxxx

Here's a few photos....


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a grey and gloomy but mild, 13'C, London!! Nothing special to do today so I may make my dgd some earrings for Christmas, now she has her ears pierced!!

This is my latest blanket for the kids hospice, it's made from some brushed DK which is really soft, I got it in a big bagful from a charity shop back in the summer. It has a Woolworths price tag for 35p for 100g so I guess it's pretty old!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Kew Gardens was brilliant last night, so many different types of lights, there was also a fair ground and lots of places to eat and drink and lovely music everywhere. We had a bit of rain but not too much.
> 
> Off to the supermarket llater and then fish and chips as we are singing tonight and yes it is THURSDAY. Sorry for any confusion Jinx.
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. Happy Thursday everyone. xxxx
> 
> Here's a few photos....


Wow those are gorgeous, never thought about places like Kew having Christmas lights. Did you have a lot of singing on the bus? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and gloomy but mild, 13'C, London!! Nothing special to do today so I may make my dgd some earrings for Christmas, now she has her ears pierced!!
> 
> This is my latest blanket for the kids hospice, it's made from some brushed DK which is really soft, I got it in a big bagful from a charity shop back in the summer. It has a Woolworths price tag for 35p for 100g so I guess it's pretty old!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! Xxxxxxx


Looks cosy and nice colours. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Beautiful June, wish we had those when I was young. I remember my Mom making us "pop top's" though. xoxo


Well thank you, they looked like they needed ironing but I guess the creases will drop out int he heat, they have 25'C in Lanzarote!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and gloomy but mild, 13'C, London!! Nothing special to do today so I may make my dgd some earrings for Christmas, now she has her ears pierced!!
> 
> This is my latest blanket for the kids hospice, it's made from some brushed DK which is really soft, I got it in a big bagful from a charity shop back in the summer. It has a Woolworths price tag for 35p for 100g so I guess it's pretty old!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! Xxxxxxx


Good morning, nothing special here today either, when is there?, Lovely blanket, watch out for that Josephine, she might fancy it for Bentley. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow those are gorgeous, never thought about places like Kew having Christmas lights. Did you have a lot of singing on the bus? xx


It was amazing and all the different type of lights and every colour you could imagine and some more. Throat is definitely scratchy this morning so will be drinking loads (of water) as we have a singing practice tonight. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Is anyone else having issues with KP pages freezing and having to make a whole new one to make the page links active again... this has been going on for a while.


Not me but this site does some weird and wonderful things sometimes!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, nothing special here today either, when is there?, Lovely blanket, watch out for that Josephine, she might fancy it for Bentley. xxxx :sm09:


Bentley loves woollen blankets. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Santa lasted a long time in our house as my brother is 6 years younger so the pretence went on for a while. I remember one year "Santa" was bringing the presents upstairs and dropped something which I commented on, he told me to 'shut up and got to sleep'. xx


Ho dear!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Maybe it started when I found out Santa wasn't real... I took that hard! xxx


I'm with you Trish, as a kid, we had wonderful Christmases especially if my dad had done well. I remember boxes and boxes of deliveries from the grocers, butchers, greengrocer and the off licence (wine shop). We had a log fire in the front room which was never used otherwise and wonderful presents. I think I knew I could never provide a Christmas as good for my kids and it just turned into a time of worry for me about being able to afford the things I thought we needed. I think that has stayed with me and leaves me mentally stressed, never feeling that I've done good enough! Can I get off the couch now and how much do I owe you for the psychiatry session?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I know it's Wednesday but I'm not up Stephens. He was supposed to be shopping for Christmas today. He's been backer to the medical center and they've told him to go and have his blood tests done now and don't even think of work until at least Monday. Well I'm a bit worried. I'm going to ring him a bit later. I may go up Friday, I want to see how he is.
> 
> It's rained all day and I've had the wall lights on as it's been dark. Donna came this morning, she's getting into the swing of things.
> 
> Nothing else to report. I'm supposed to go and get the rest of the alcohol I need for preseants tomorrow. I'll see how things are.


Good morning Susan, sorry to hear about Stephen, I hope he gets the help he needs soon so you can stop worrying, although we never stop worrying about our kids, do we?! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Little car of mine is Hyundai 110 it's tiny and white, but not clean at the moment.


....but it goes like a bomb with our Susan at the wheel, she's a great driver!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> They are lovely June.....will she be away at Christmas?


Yes, they go to Lanzarote on Christmas Eve. They haven't had a holiday all together this year as mum and dad went to Morocco for their 25th anniversary while we had the kids but I will miss them, they make Christmas for me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> She has beautiful knees and the suits are cute and fit nicely. :sm02: :sm09: :sm24:


Haha, I'll tell her what you said about the knees, thank you!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We had these for summer with our shorts Jinx....Pop Tops. I don't remember aluminum cans when I was a child, we went to the corner store and pulled a cold glass bottle out of a big Coke cooler with ice in it.


Nice little tops, I expect they will come later! I love it that she still wants me to make stuff for her and some things, like those tops, never go out of fashion! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Those are great ! Something like that would be perfect for Caleigh to play in this summer. I'll have to look for a pattern .


Thanks dear. It was a shorts and separate top pattern, I just sewed them together and put elastic round the waist. Because of the elastic round the neck and sleeves, they can just be pulled on and off. It means stripping for a bathroom visit but kids don't care about that!!!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -5'C (23'F). Temperature is going up this afternoon, then it will start snowing.
> Our new CAO is coming around at work today so we had to clean and polish. I picked up a little, but my cubicle is really hopeless. Our new CAO is a lady with red hair and a bit of an irish accent. She used to work with children's services in Toronto.
> I started Stuart's boot socks last night. And restarted. And restarted. Seems I couldn't remember to increase on BOTH ends on increase rows. But I have them started now. I'm doing them toe-up and magic loop. It's an OLD, OLD pattern that is only available on the internet wayback machine now. I saved it when the website was still active. They're called Cider Moon Campfire Socks.


I found that pattern on Ravelry, but page 3 was corrupt, and wouldn't download; so I will try to find another site, if that doesn't work, would you be happy to send me a coy of the pattern, because I quite like it and it looks quite simple to do! ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dark and wet Wales. Having a change today, instead of duck risotto we're have prawn and salmon risotto. Will have to see how that turns out. I know a few people who would be banging on my door if they lived a bit closer. Have started on my new yarn and am doing a mosaic scarf, the sitka nested boxes one. Didn't like the way it was coming out so frogged it and started again on smaller needles with an extra pattern and in stocking stitch instead of all garter. Will see how it looks when I've done a bit more. Found out yesterday we have a wedding to go to in July, my cousin's son is getting married again and even though it's his second one it looks as though they are pushing the boat out. They are marrying in The Priory, Bolton Abbey with reception in the Tithe Barn. The inn on the estate is about £200 a night to stay so shall be looking for a lot cheaper accommodation, might have to take a tent. Anyway will think about that nearer the time. Will stop waffling now and see you later. Have a good one. xx


Hi dear, sorry the scarf has caused you angst but glad you've now got it sorted. The wedding sounds fun,something to think about and plan for. Have a good day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Kew Gardens was brilliant last night, so many different types of lights, there was also a fair ground and lots of places to eat and drink and lovely music everywhere. We had a bit of rain but not too much.
> 
> Off to the supermarket llater and then fish and chips as we are singing tonight and yes it is THURSDAY. Sorry for any confusion Jinx.
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. Happy Thursday everyone. xxxx
> 
> Here's a few photos....


Beautiful pictures and fabulous lights! I love Kew but it is so expensive to get into now. I last went with my sister who had two free tickets and even though it was March and freezing, I loved it! Glad you had a good evening!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Looks cosy and nice colours. xxx


I thought you might say that!! :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It was amazing and all the different type of lights and every colour you could imagine and some more. Throat is definitely scratchy this morning so will be drinking loads (of water) as we have a singing practice tonight. xx


Oh dear, lemon and honey gargle!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We had flurries on and off last night and there is a white layer on the ground. Flurries are expected to continue on and off all day with the temperatures going up. I'm hoping that the flurries don't turn into anything else.
My kitties would not leave my project bags alone last night. All of them were digging trying to get the project out and snagging yarn while they were at it. I ended up tying all the bags shut. I did get the toes finished on Stuart's socks, so I can work on them at Knit Night as I just need to knit straight now.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We had flurries on and off last night and there is a white layer on the ground. Flurries are expected to continue on and off all day with the temperatures going up. I'm hoping that the flurries don't turn into anything else.
> My kitties would not leave my project bags alone last night. All of them were digging trying to get the project out and snagging yarn while they were at it. I ended up tying all the bags shut. I did get the toes finished on Stuart's socks, so I can work on them at Knit Night as I just need to knit straight now.


Morning. The joys of having kitties. I am looking forward to spring. I have had enough of cold and snow flurries already.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and gloomy but mild, 13'C, London!! Nothing special to do today so I may make my dgd some earrings for Christmas, now she has her ears pierced!!
> 
> This is my latest blanket for the kids hospice, it's made from some brushed DK which is really soft, I got it in a big bagful from a charity shop back in the summer. It has a Woolworths price tag for 35p for 100g so I guess it's pretty old!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! Xxxxxxx


Morning. The blanket looks wonderful. I am sure it will be great for someone to snuggle up in.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I'm with you Trish, as a kid, we had wonderful Christmases especially if my dad had done well. I remember boxes and boxes of deliveries from the grocers, butchers, greengrocer and the off licence (wine shop). We had a log fire in the front room which was never used otherwise and wonderful presents. I think I knew I could never provide a Christmas as good for my kids and it just turned into a time of worry for me about being able to afford the things I thought we needed. I think that has stayed with me and leaves me mentally stressed, never feeling that I've done good enough! Can I get off the couch now and how much do I owe you for the psychiatry session?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oh how different our early Christmases were. There was always much stress and arguing going on. I remember the Christmas my parents discussed loudly how to decorate a tree that was malformed. Another Christmas I remember my mom crying because no one, but me, bought her a present. Dad had given her a present early. I bought her a pair of black nylons with the black seam up the back along with some rhinestone decorations. Trying hard to remember a pleasant loving family time. I cannot remember one right now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I found that pattern on Ravelry, but page 3 was corrupt, and wouldn't download; so I will try to find another site, if that doesn't work, would you be happy to send me a coy of the pattern, because I quite like it and it looks quite simple to do! ????


Sure, I don't think that is a problem since it was free to begin with.
It makes socks that are very forgiving on sizing.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. The joys of having kitties. I am looking forward to spring. I have had enough of cold and snow flurries already.


Sorry, dear. We still have a few months to go. :sm19: 
I'm ok with the flurries. I just don't like the ice.

Oh, thank you for those links to the jigsaw puzzles sites. One of them has no adverts so I can get to it at work. That was a great distraction while I was waiting for someone to make their mind up about an issue (It only took 3 hours!)


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dark and wet Wales. Having a change today, instead of duck risotto we're have prawn and salmon risotto. Will have to see how that turns out. I know a few people who would be banging on my door if they lived a bit closer. Have started on my new yarn and am doing a mosaic scarf, the sitka nested boxes one. Didn't like the way it was coming out so frogged it and started again on smaller needles with an extra pattern and in stocking stitch instead of all garter. Will see how it looks when I've done a bit more. Found out yesterday we have a wedding to go to in July, my cousin's son is getting married again and even though it's his second one it looks as though they are pushing the boat out. They are marrying in The Priory, Bolton Abbey with reception in the Tithe Barn. The inn on the estate is about £200 a night to stay so shall be looking for a lot cheaper accommodation, might have to take a tent. Anyway will think about that nearer the time. Will stop waffling now and see you later. Have a good one. xx


Morning. The wedding sounds like a wonderful break from the norm. Maybe his bride has not been married before and wants a big wedding. Maybe they are just so happy and in love they want to share their joy with a large wedding.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear. It was a shorts and separate top pattern, I just sewed them together and put elastic round the waist. Because of the elastic round the neck and sleeves, they can just be pulled on and off. It means stripping for a bathroom visit but kids don't care about that!!!


I didn't like jumpers for that reason. Our bathroom was always cold.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm with you Trish, as a kid, we had wonderful Christmases especially if my dad had done well. I remember boxes and boxes of deliveries from the grocers, butchers, greengrocer and the off licence (wine shop). We had a log fire in the front room which was never used otherwise and wonderful presents. I think I knew I could never provide a Christmas as good for my kids and it just turned into a time of worry for me about being able to afford the things I thought we needed. I think that has stayed with me and leaves me mentally stressed, never feeling that I've done good enough! Can I get off the couch now and how much do I owe you for the psychiatry session?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I remember Christmas as a kid, as the time that I got new clothes. Mum always made sure that there was one present that we could play with. My father used to get a stocking of fruits and candy as a kid and thought that wrapping and unwrapping presents was a waste of time and paper. We did eat well at Christmas.
When DD was little, I did go a little nuts at Christmas as kids toys were cheap and I could get her bunch for Christmas. And she usually ended up making castles with the boxes afterward. :sm16: 
Mum hated the needles from the Christmas trees so we got an artificial tree early on. We lost the instructions the first Christmas, so it always was a lot of effort and argument to get the tree up. We had some mishapen trees from that first artificial tree. It was the kind that was like a broom stick with holes drilled into it and the branches were on heavy wire that was shoved into the holes and hopefully didn't fall out.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> It was amazing and all the different type of lights and every colour you could imagine and some more. Throat is definitely scratchy this morning so will be drinking loads (of water) as we have a singing practice tonight. xx


Make sure you get lots of honey into that throat. I hope it doesn't turn into anything else.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well thank you, they looked like they needed ironing but I guess the creases will drop out int he heat, they have 25'C in Lanzarote!! xxxx


Do they ever get cold there?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and gloomy but mild, 13'C, London!! Nothing special to do today so I may make my dgd some earrings for Christmas, now she has her ears pierced!!
> 
> This is my latest blanket for the kids hospice, it's made from some brushed DK which is really soft, I got it in a big bagful from a charity shop back in the summer. It has a Woolworths price tag for 35p for 100g so I guess it's pretty old!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! Xxxxxxx


Very pretty.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Kew Gardens was brilliant last night, so many different types of lights, there was also a fair ground and lots of places to eat and drink and lovely music everywhere. We had a bit of rain but not too much.
> 
> Off to the supermarket llater and then fish and chips as we are singing tonight and yes it is THURSDAY. Sorry for any confusion Jinx.
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. Happy Thursday everyone. xxxx
> 
> Here's a few photos....


What a wonderful light display.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. There is a truck that has crashed on the highway. Apparently there are icy patches. (I remember when we had sanders on the highway)
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Make sure you get lots of honey into that throat. I hope it doesn't turn into anything else.


Will do. I'm just hoarse from a lot pf loud singing. Xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I used to like getting magazines. I still have boxes of crochet and knitting magazines that I don't want to part with. One of my subscriptions started releasing their magazines on CDs and they were easier to store, so I got those instead. Now with Ravelry and podcasts, I don't get as many magazines anymore.
> Our court is now all decorated, except for the two houses that never decorate. We're all burning throught the electricity at night. I turn mine off when I go to bed, some of the others don't.
> There is one neighbourhood where the decorations are so awesome that they cause traffic jams with all the cars coming to see the displays. Some of those displays have music too.
> Enjoy your trip to Kew Gardens.


I also have quite a few knitting, quilting & children's sewing magazines; but I don't subscribe anymore, but I still keep an eye on the magazines in the newsagent, and if there is anything interesting in any of the magazines, I will buy that one; but I don't find many new designs that I like, so I usually try my hand at my own designs, on a basic pattern. I haven't finished anything of my own yet, with the first try, I forgot to allow enough yarn, so I couldn't finish that project; especially as it was supposed to be for the twins! ????????????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We had flurries on and off last night and there is a white layer on the ground. Flurries are expected to continue on and off all day with the temperatures going up. I'm hoping that the flurries don't turn into anything else.
> My kitties would not leave my project bags alone last night. All of them were digging trying to get the project out and snagging yarn while they were at it. I ended up tying all the bags shut. I did get the toes finished on Stuart's socks, so I can work on them at Knit Night as I just need to knit straight now.


I don't know how you manage to knit at all with those curious kitties about!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh how different our early Christmases were. There was always much stress and arguing going on. I remember the Christmas my parents discussed loudly how to decorate a tree that was malformed. Another Christmas I remember my mom crying because no one, but me, bought her a present. Dad had given her a present early. I bought her a pair of black nylons with the black seam up the back along with some rhinestone decorations. Trying hard to remember a pleasant loving family time. I cannot remember one right now.


Well, if I stretch my memory back I can also remember my dad and granddad getting into terrible trouble because they stayed too long at the pub while my mum and grandma were waiting to serve Christmas dinner! I also remember my granddad used to stand facing into the corner of the room when he'd had a few drinks, and tap dance to music only he could hear!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Do they ever get cold there?


Probably not, shall we relocate?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, lemon and honey gargle!!! xxxx


Or a red wine gargle and swallow. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. The joys of having kitties. I am looking forward to spring. I have had enough of cold and snow flurries already.


Ah you've got a new avatar. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Probably not, shall we relocate?!! :sm23: xxxx


Bag packed ready. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I totally agree with you. My DH has no idea how to put petrol in the car!!!


So do I!


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah you've got a new avatar. xx :sm24:


Someone requested I fill in my blank avatar. I complied, but could not find anything exciting so this is it for now.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off now and pull the bins to the curb.
> For those who were interested in the "Come from Away" musical, there is also a movie called Diverted about the grounding of all airplanes following Sept 11 and how it affected the Newfoundland town of Gander, and the lovely, giving people that live there. That movie is available on Netflix, if you have it.
> Everyone have a great day.





London Girl said:


> I have read about Gander, I'm sure or maybe I saw the film but I remember it was very emotional!!


I will have to look out for that one, thank for telling us about this!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> As requested, pictures of the playsuits I made for my dgd. She took them herself and cut her own head off. It save me doing it, I suppose. I think she may have the red one on back to front as I didn't mark that one but she'll get the hang of it!! She says she loves them and can't wait to wwear them on holiday at Christmas!!! xxxx


They are gorgeous, I am hoping to begin making similar items, for any of the dgd's, who would like to have any thing I might make for them! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Someone requested I fill in my blank avatar. I complied, but could not find anything exciting so this is it for now.


Very seasonal. xx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I found a frisbee that my dogs used to play with last month. Couldn't throw it away, it fittingly is resting above where they rest now. A pretty neon orange and it cheers me to see it again.


That is beautiful, and will continue to bring forward some wonderful memories for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Kew Gardens was brilliant last night, so many different types of lights, there was also a fair ground and lots of places to eat and drink and lovely music everywhere. We had a bit of rain but not too much.
> 
> Off to the supermarket llater and then fish and chips as we are singing tonight and yes it is THURSDAY. Sorry for any confusion Jinx.
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. Happy Thursday everyone. xxxx
> 
> Here's a few photos....


Beautiful photos and sounds like a lot of fun. Enjoy your day and evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and gloomy but mild, 13'C, London!! Nothing special to do today so I may make my dgd some earrings for Christmas, now she has her ears pierced!!
> 
> This is my latest blanket for the kids hospice, it's made from some brushed DK which is really soft, I got it in a big bagful from a charity shop back in the summer. It has a Woolworths price tag for 35p for 100g so I guess it's pretty old!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! Xxxxxxx


It's a lovely blanket! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Or a red wine gargle and swallow. xxxx :sm23:


Im on it ! Xx


----------



## Xiang

Hello lovely ladies, I have done a little catch up, but I am having difficulty concentrating, so I am signing off now; so I hope you all have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I did not go shopping. I tea with Karen and then with Margaret so that was my conscience helped. I rand Stephen and he gets his blood taken in the morning. He was a happy happy hi as a kite on his pills, he said he feels at rest. He talked about his dad, it just spilled out. You can fool yourself that your ok, I told him, but your body has a way of ruling you. I'm going up tomorrow.

I get my haircut in the morning, my social list is overflowing (sarcasm). Hope you are all good girls.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> She has beautiful knees and the suits are cute and fit nicely. :sm02: :sm09: :sm24:


I love you've got a new avatar back....I've missed your hats. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I would like to have lamped someone a month ago. He is in such terrible agony and not getting any real answer to it's cause. What is 111?


It's an emergency medical phone number. For heart attacks etc we ring 999 but if you are bad and you need help and no doctors available, they talk things over with you and tell you what or where you should go. The night Albert took I'll I phoned 999


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm with you Trish, as a kid, we had wonderful Christmases especially if my dad had done well. I remember boxes and boxes of deliveries from the grocers, butchers, greengrocer and the off licence (wine shop). We had a log fire in the front room which was never used otherwise and wonderful presents. I think I knew I could never provide a Christmas as good for my kids and it just turned into a time of worry for me about being able to afford the things I thought we needed. I think that has stayed with me and leaves me mentally stressed, never feeling that I've done good enough! Can I get off the couch now and how much do I owe you for the psychiatry session?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Let's trade places.... my turn! Love you just the way you are. ❤


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I love you've got a new avatar back....I've missed your hats. Xxx


It is a lovely avatar!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Im on it ! Xx


Barn-dweller wrote:
Or a red wine gargle and swallow. xxxx

Mix it with Listerine for a wonderful cocktail! :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now. There is a truck that has crashed on the highway. Apparently there are icy patches. (I remember when we had sanders on the highway)
> Everyone have a great day.


Black ice is the worst. The highways here do not use sand anymore... they think gravel is more appropriate and great for your windshields. :sm14:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. The joys of having kitties. I am looking forward to spring. I have had enough of cold and snow flurries already.


Me too... bring Spring on. Daffodils, violets, snowdrops!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I remember Christmas as a kid, as the time that I got new clothes. Mum always made sure that there was one present that we could play with. My father used to get a stocking of fruits and candy as a kid and thought that wrapping and unwrapping presents was a waste of time and paper. We did eat well at Christmas.
> When DD was little, I did go a little nuts at Christmas as kids toys were cheap and I could get her bunch for Christmas. And she usually ended up making castles with the boxes afterward. :sm16:
> Mum hated the needles from the Christmas trees so we got an artificial tree early on. We lost the instructions the first Christmas, so it always was a lot of effort and argument to get the tree up. We had some mishapen trees from that first artificial tree. It was the kind that was like a broom stick with holes drilled into it and the branches were on heavy wire that was shoved into the holes and hopefully didn't fall out.


I always bought my father socks....he must of been so excited!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Someone requested I fill in my blank avatar. I complied, but could not find anything exciting so this is it for now.


It's very festive but we'd all love a picture of you, our jinx!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and gloomy but mild, 13'C, London!! Nothing special to do today so I may make my dgd some earrings for Christmas, now she has her ears pierced!!
> 
> This is my latest blanket for the kids hospice, it's made from some brushed DK which is really soft, I got it in a big bagful from a charity shop back in the summer. It has a Woolworths price tag for 35p for 100g so I guess it's pretty old!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! Xxxxxxx


Beautiful work June! xxx :sm24:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley loves woollen blankets. xx


I think he likes your lap better.. :sm02: hugs.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's a lovely blanket! xxxooo


Thanks Pam,I found it a challenge to put a different pattern but with a similar texture in each square. Glad it is done now, I was getting bored with it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I did not go shopping. I tea with Karen and then with Margaret so that was my conscience helped. I rand Stephen and he gets his blood taken in the morning. He was a happy happy hi as a kite on his pills, he said he feels at rest. He talked about his dad, it just spilled out. You can fool yourself that your ok, I told him, but your body has a way of ruling you. I'm going up tomorrow.
> 
> I get my haircut in the morning, my social list is overflowing (sarcasm). Hope you are all good girls.


I've always been a good girl!! :sm17: Stephen sounds like he needs lots of mummy hugs, I really hope they can put this right, diazapam can be a bit addictive, I think? xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Kew Gardens was brilliant last night, so many different types of lights, there was also a fair ground and lots of places to eat and drink and lovely music everywhere. We had a bit of rain but not too much.
> 
> Off to the supermarket llater and then fish and chips as we are singing tonight and yes it is THURSDAY. Sorry for any confusion Jinx.
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. Happy Thursday everyone. xxxx
> 
> Here's a few photos....


You take awesome night photo's Josephine. Think I will try to get Mr J out today for some fish and chips, even if we bring them home. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Let's trade places.... my turn! Love you just the way you are. ❤


XOXOXOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Beautiful work June! xxx :sm24:


Thanks hun! Tonight, I shall finish the last border and then wash it tomorrow and take it plus three others to the hospice on Saturday, they always seem to be very much appreciated by the hospice staff and I always get a thank you letter!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam,I found it a challenge to put a different pattern but with a similar texture in each square. Glad it is done now, I was getting bored with it!!! xxxx


I turned out great. I would have been getting bored with it, too. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Has anyone heard from Chris or Rebecca lately, they've been missing although I know Rebecca is having a manic time running up to Christmas but hope they are OK. xx


----------



## jinx

I was hoping Chris did not catch the bug that the others at her house had. Hoping Rebecca is just busy, busy, busy.


Barn-dweller said:


> Has anyone heard from Chris or Rebecca lately, they've been missing although I know Rebecca is having a manic time running up to Christmas but hope they are OK. xx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I love you've got a new avatar back....I've missed your hats. Xxx


Here is one of my recent hats and Lilly.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Here is one of my recent hats and Lilly.


That's a great hat! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Here is one of my recent hats and Lilly.


Very nice, but two avatars in one day, you must be making up for lost time. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam,I found it a challenge to put a different pattern but with a similar texture in each square. Glad it is done now, I was getting bored with it!!! xxxx


It is so difficult, to finish a project, once one's brain decides that a new project is needed! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Here is one of my recent hats and Lilly.


Nice looking hat, lovely ponytail also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I have just received two lovely items in my physical mail, and I told myself that I would wrap them for Christmas; but that is not happening, as I have already begun using one of them! 

I was only looking for the Stitch Bible, but when I saw the cost of the 2 books together, I just could not resist! ???????? Now I am going to do some knitting, bye for now xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have just received two lovely items in my physical mail, and I told myself that I would wrap them for Christmas; but that is not happening, as I have already begun using one of them!
> 
> I was only looking for the Stitch Bible, but when I saw the cost of the 2 books together, I just could not resist! ???????? Now I am going to do some knitting, bye for now xoxoxo


Well done!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Well done!! :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks, now I can't wait to see what I can create. :sm09: xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

I just found out I am going to be a great aunt again this makes four yeah!!


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Kew Gardens was brilliant last night, so many different types of lights, there was also a fair ground and lots of places to eat and drink and lovely music everywhere. We had a bit of rain but not too much.
> 
> Off to the supermarket llater and then fish and chips as we are singing tonight and yes it is THURSDAY. Sorry for any confusion Jinx.
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. Happy Thursday everyone. xxxx
> 
> Here's a few photos....


Gorgeous pictures !


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I just found out I am going to be a great aunt again this makes four yeah!!


5 you didn't count sweet pea


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have just received two lovely items in my physical mail, and I told myself that I would wrap them for Christmas; but that is not happening, as I have already begun using one of them!
> 
> I was only looking for the Stitch Bible, but when I saw the cost of the 2 books together, I just could not resist! ???????? Now I am going to do some knitting, bye for now xoxoxo


You could always give it a holiday book cover lol.????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Here is one of my recent hats and Lilly.


I love the colors in your avatar hat!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I did not go shopping. I tea with Karen and then with Margaret so that was my conscience helped. I rand Stephen and he gets his blood taken in the morning. He was a happy happy hi as a kite on his pills, he said he feels at rest. He talked about his dad, it just spilled out. You can fool yourself that your ok, I told him, but your body has a way of ruling you. I'm going up tomorrow.
> 
> I get my haircut in the morning, my social list is overflowing (sarcasm). Hope you are all good girls.


I can only imagine. I sometimes don't utter a single spoken word all day. Because I'm so busy socially ...... Ahem... 
Not really, but i am praying that there is nothing serious going on with Stephen. If i am certain my heart would break then i know how yours would be.
Give him my love.


----------



## linkan

Dd1 had another very important doc visit today with a geneticist. She said they talked for two hours.
And took 11 vials of blood. 
With her health issues she is a very high risk pregnancy. They've told her she must finalise a birthing plan because the chance of her bleeding too much may prevent an epidural. Her docter may opt for c-section regardless of what she wants.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Dd1 had another very important doc visit today with a geneticist. She said they talked for two hours.
> And took 11 vials of blood.
> With her health issues she is a very high risk pregnancy. They've told her she must finalise a birthing plan because the chance of her bleeding too much may prevent an epidural. Her docter may opt for c-section regardless of what she wants.


That is so scary! Lots of prayers for her!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> 5 you didn't count sweet pea


I'm so sorry I didn't mean to I knew it didn't seem right when I wrote it!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I just found out I am going to be a great aunt again this makes four yeah!!


Congratulations. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from Wales, it is actually sunny with blue skies, the lull before the storm as it is supposed to be a rough weekend although I'm hoping it will miss up, rain forecast to the south and winds to the north and us in the middle, knowing our luck we'll get both. Can't remember if I said, but have ripped out my mosaic scarf, I just didn't like the way it was turning out and have started a one colour baby blanket, will rethink the mosaic. Have a good day, it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and grey Surrey. Very gloomy outside, but I don't care I'm not going out but having a day in the kitchen making Christmas stuffing, cranberry sauce and Mr P birthday cake. Then after doing the washing I may just squeeze some felting time in and trying to get the Christmas tree up.

Had a nice relaxing time at songing yesterday as we wee all suffering a bit from singing on the coach the night before. We went though to songs for our concert next week and am pleased to say they are all sounding good although I had a bit of trouble with the high notes. Not going to do too much talking over the week end and taking lots of honey and lemon so my voice will be ok by Wednesday.

I am expecting my felt and wool tops delivery this morning, it's getting to feel a lot like Christmas.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Has anyone heard from Chris or Rebecca lately, they've been missing although I know Rebecca is having a manic time running up to Christmas but hope they are OK. xx


Chris sent me a FB message, she's ok but has got a long way behind on here and no time to catch up. She'll be back soon, I'm sure. In the meantime girls, sending all our love to you both and know that we are thinking of you!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Here is one of my recent hats and Lilly.


I love it!! Lily looks cute, from what I can see!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have just received two lovely items in my physical mail, and I told myself that I would wrap them for Christmas; but that is not happening, as I have already begun using one of them!
> 
> I was only looking for the Stitch Bible, but when I saw the cost of the 2 books together, I just could not resist! ???????? Now I am going to do some knitting, bye for now xoxoxo


Wonderful, you couldn't have got yourself a better Christmas gift! I have the one on the left and I love just looking at the patterns! That reminds me that I should get on with my chair back covers that I started knitting from that book. Three down, two to go!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I just found out I am going to be a great aunt again this makes four yeah!!


Many congrats all round!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dd1 had another very important doc visit today with a geneticist. She said they talked for two hours.
> And took 11 vials of blood.
> With her health issues she is a very high risk pregnancy. They've told her she must finalise a birthing plan because the chance of her bleeding too much may prevent an epidural. Her docter may opt for c-section regardless of what she wants.


That could be a bit worrying but it sounds like she is in safe hands and that they know what they are doing. Hope all goes well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and grey Surrey. Very gloomy outside, but I don't care I'm not going out but having a day in the kitchen making Christmas stuffing, cranberry sauce and Mr P birthday cake. Then after doing the washing I may just squeeze some felting time in and trying to get the Christmas tree up.
> 
> Had a nice relaxing time at songing yesterday as we wee all suffering a bit from singing on the coach the night before. We went though to songs for our concert next week and am pleased to say they are all sounding good although I had a bit of trouble with the high notes. Not going to do too much talking over the week end and taking lots of honey and lemon so my voice will be ok by Wednesday.
> 
> I am expecting my felt and wool tops delivery this morning, it's getting to feel a lot like Christmas.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Happy Friday to you too dear!! Glad to hear you're not lolling about doing nothing, like I am!! Don't go overdoing it and look after those vocal chords, they will be needed!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Chris sent me a FB message, she's ok but has got a long way behind on here and no time to catch up. She'll be back soon, I'm sure. In the meantime girls, sending all our love to you both and know that we are thinking of you!! xxxxxxxx


Thanks for letting us know June. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Happy Friday to you too dear!! Glad to hear you're not lolling about doing nothing, like I am!! Don't go overdoing it and look after those vocal chords, they will be needed!! xxxxxx


Promise to not overdo it. I'll mix work with a lot of play xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Promise to not overdo it. I'll mix work with a lot of play xxxxxxx


Good girl! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -10C (12'F) and cloudy.
I did not have a good day yesterday. I wasted 3 hours going down the rabbit hole, listening to the office expert about a problem. I lost my cool at that point and ended up fixing the problem myself in 5 minutes.
I also found out that someone that I used to work with for about 5 years, who had taken a new job near Christmas last year, who had told me that he was on the road all the time and couldn't email or phone, I talked to his wife yesterday and she said he's home all the time on his computer and phone and hasn't left the house for weeks.
Mum decided to clean the basement. I lost my spare Keurig and my icecream maker. But she insists the boxes were empty. She was upset because she is forgetting stuff. I wish she would take her frustration out on her stuff, not my stuff.
Then I went to Knit Night, and all was right with my world again.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and grey Surrey. Very gloomy outside, but I don't care I'm not going out but having a day in the kitchen making Christmas stuffing, cranberry sauce and Mr P birthday cake. Then after doing the washing I may just squeeze some felting time in and trying to get the Christmas tree up.
> 
> Had a nice relaxing time at songing yesterday as we wee all suffering a bit from singing on the coach the night before. We went though to songs for our concert next week and am pleased to say they are all sounding good although I had a bit of trouble with the high notes. Not going to do too much talking over the week end and taking lots of honey and lemon so my voice will be ok by Wednesday.
> 
> I am expecting my felt and wool tops delivery this morning, it's getting to feel a lot like Christmas.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


It sounds like a good day to stay inside the kitchen.
Happy Friday and I hope your voice with be ok soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

My goodies have just arrived...


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales, it is actually sunny with blue skies, the lull before the storm as it is supposed to be a rough weekend although I'm hoping it will miss up, rain forecast to the south and winds to the north and us in the middle, knowing our luck we'll get both. Can't remember if I said, but have ripped out my mosaic scarf, I just didn't like the way it was turning out and have started a one colour baby blanket, will rethink the mosaic. Have a good day, it's nearly weekend. xx


I'm sorry the mosaic didn't work out for you.
I hope you end up being clear in the middle.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -10C (12'F) and cloudy.
> I did not have a good day yesterday. I wasted 3 hours going down the rabbit hole, listening to the office expert about a problem. I lost my cool at that point and ended up fixing the problem myself in 5 minutes.
> I also found out that someone that I used to work with for about 5 years, who had taken a new job near Christmas last year, who had told me that he was on the road all the time and couldn't email or phone, I talked to his wife yesterday and she said he's home all the time on his computer and phone and hasn't left the house for weeks.
> Mum decided to clean the basement. I lost my spare Keurig and my icecream maker. But she insists the boxes were empty. She was upset because she is forgetting stuff. I wish she would take her frustration out on her stuff, not my stuff.
> Then I went to Knit Night, and all was right with my world again.


Sooo much better than pills dear!!! Feel sorry for the guy, he sounds like he has a very sad life!! Not sure what to say about your mum, just tell yourself it's only stuff....I know, I know!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> My goodies have just arrived...


Oh!!!! they're purple. Lovely colours though. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Tulips.... crocus.....pansy....


Islander said:


> Me too... bring Spring on. Daffodils, violets, snowdrops!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Dd1 had another very important doc visit today with a geneticist. She said they talked for two hours.
> And took 11 vials of blood.
> With her health issues she is a very high risk pregnancy. They've told her she must finalise a birthing plan because the chance of her bleeding too much may prevent an epidural. Her docter may opt for c-section regardless of what she wants.


I would have thought there would be a lot less chance of bleeding with an epidural than from a c-section. I know a lot of hospitals up here are promoting c-sections because they can be scheduled, (instead of having to wait for a baby that may be taking its time and holding up a birthing room). For this reason Doulas and midwifes are becoming popular as doctors were doing c-sections when they weren't really necessary, just to keep to the schedule.
After 11 vials of blood, I would have had to sit for a very long time.


----------



## jinx

Very nice Christmas presents. 


Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have just received two lovely items in my physical mail, and I told myself that I would wrap them for Christmas; but that is not happening, as I have already begun using one of them!
> 
> I was only looking for the Stitch Bible, but when I saw the cost of the 2 books together, I just could not resist! ???????? Now I am going to do some knitting, bye for now xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -10C (12'F) and cloudy.
> I did not have a good day yesterday. I wasted 3 hours going down the rabbit hole, listening to the office expert about a problem. I lost my cool at that point and ended up fixing the problem myself in 5 minutes.
> I also found out that someone that I used to work with for about 5 years, who had taken a new job near Christmas last year, who had told me that he was on the road all the time and couldn't email or phone, I talked to his wife yesterday and she said he's home all the time on his computer and phone and hasn't left the house for weeks.
> Mum decided to clean the basement. I lost my spare Keurig and my icecream maker. But she insists the boxes were empty. She was upset because she is forgetting stuff. I wish she would take her frustration out on her stuff, not my stuff.
> Then I went to Knit Night, and all was right with my world again.


So please that knitting made it all right. Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I just found out I am going to be a great aunt again this makes four yeah!!


Congratulations on your 5 neices and nephews. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## jinx

Wishing the best for her and the wee one. Glad to hear the doctors are watching her closely.


linkan said:


> Dd1 had another very important doc visit today with a geneticist. She said they talked for two hours.
> And took 11 vials of blood.
> With her health issues she is a very high risk pregnancy. They've told her she must finalise a birthing plan because the chance of her bleeding too much may prevent an epidural. Her docter may opt for c-section regardless of what she wants.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks, now I can't wait to see what I can create. :sm09: xoxoxo


Have fun exploring new stitches, techniques and ideas.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh!!!! they're purple. Lovely colours though. xx :sm24:


And they are very squishy pure Merino.

These lot are for my friend.....


----------



## jinx

Yeah for the sun. Enjoy it while it is there.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales, it is actually sunny with blue skies, the lull before the storm as it is supposed to be a rough weekend although I'm hoping it will miss up, rain forecast to the south and winds to the north and us in the middle, knowing our luck we'll get both. Can't remember if I said, but have ripped out my mosaic scarf, I just didn't like the way it was turning out and have started a one colour baby blanket, will rethink the mosaic. Have a good day, it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have just received two lovely items in my physical mail, and I told myself that I would wrap them for Christmas; but that is not happening, as I have already begun using one of them!
> 
> I was only looking for the Stitch Bible, but when I saw the cost of the 2 books together, I just could not resist! ???????? Now I am going to do some knitting, bye for now xoxoxo


I have the Stitch Bible in my queue at Amazon, and had intended buying it on Black Friday, but never completed the sale. I'm still going to get it, sometime.


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. I am glad I am not you today. I would have a miserable day if I had KP duty. (kitchen patrol)


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and grey Surrey. Very gloomy outside, but I don't care I'm not going out but having a day in the kitchen making Christmas stuffing, cranberry sauce and Mr P birthday cake. Then after doing the washing I may just squeeze some felting time in and trying to get the Christmas tree up.
> 
> Had a nice relaxing time at songing yesterday as we wee all suffering a bit from singing on the coach the night before. We went though to songs for our concert next week and am pleased to say they are all sounding good although I had a bit of trouble with the high notes. Not going to do too much talking over the week end and taking lots of honey and lemon so my voice will be ok by Wednesday.
> 
> I am expecting my felt and wool tops delivery this morning, it's getting to feel a lot like Christmas.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It is so difficult, to finish a project, once one's brain decides that a new project is needed! ????????


I get bored easily, which is why I have so many WIPs.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I love it!! Lily looks cute, from what I can see!! xxxx


Knees and necks that is all we can show of our wee ones, right?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Here is one of my recent hats and Lilly.


I like that. I just make a bigger hat and stick my ponytail inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> You take awesome night photo's Josephine. Think I will try to get Mr J out today for some fish and chips, even if we bring them home. xoxox


I'll be having fish today, but mine will be sushi. I've been wanting to try the "sushi pizza" at the restaurant in the strip mall across the road. I can't figure out what that is supposed to be.
I'll let you know. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -10C (12'F) and cloudy.
> I did not have a good day yesterday. I wasted 3 hours going down the rabbit hole, listening to the office expert about a problem. I lost my cool at that point and ended up fixing the problem myself in 5 minutes.
> I also found out that someone that I used to work with for about 5 years, who had taken a new job near Christmas last year, who had told me that he was on the road all the time and couldn't email or phone, I talked to his wife yesterday and she said he's home all the time on his computer and phone and hasn't left the house for weeks.
> Mum decided to clean the basement. I lost my spare Keurig and my icecream maker. But she insists the boxes were empty. She was upset because she is forgetting stuff. I wish she would take her frustration out on her stuff, not my stuff.
> Then I went to Knit Night, and all was right with my world again.


Morning. I wish I had someone clean my basement and put the trash to the side for me to recheck before disposing of it. My knee likes to give out when I walk stairs so I do not go down there. I only went down once this year and that was for a tornado warning. 
Glad knit night was a success.


----------



## jinx

Oh, lovely goodies. I am surprised at the color, not.


PurpleFi said:


> My goodies have just arrived...


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I always bought my father socks....he must of been so excited!


I was excited about the new clothes at Christmas. Really, I was. Especially when I got my first blue jeans when I was 11. I didn't have to worry as much about ripping the blue jeans and I could climb trees without getting my skirt caught on the branches.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Black ice is the worst. The highways here do not use sand anymore... they think gravel is more appropriate and great for your windshields. :sm14:


They've been using brine and beet juice on the highways before storms. During the storms we are on our own. My town did put some biologically safe salt (???!!!) on the roads yesterday with the dusting that made the roads slippery. I did see one car spun out, even with the biologically safe salt. 
What is the problem with SAND??? And sand doesn't damage the cars like chunks of gravel and salt.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Barn-dweller wrote:
> Or a red wine gargle and swallow. xxxx
> 
> Mix it with Listerine for a wonderful cocktail! :sm17: xoxo


yuuck, yuck, yuck.
You do know that you're not supposed to swallow Listerine for a reason. :sm16: :sm01:


----------



## jinx

Good luck with the sushi. I always thought sushi meant raw fish. From the internet I learned it is actually rice often served with raw fish or other toppings. Let us know what was in the pizza.


nitz8catz said:


> I'll be having fish today, but mine will be sushi. I've been wanting to try the "sushi pizza" at the restaurant in the strip mall across the road. I can't figure out what that is supposed to be.
> I'll let you know. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

I find the beet juice makes a slimy slushy slippery mess.


nitz8catz said:


> They've been using brine and beet juice on the highways before storms. During the storms we are on our own. My town did put some biologically safe salt (???!!!) on the roads yesterday with the dusting that made the roads slippery. I did see one car spun out, even with the biologically safe salt.
> What is the problem with SAND??? And sand doesn't damage the cars like chunks of gravel and salt.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It's an emergency medical phone number. For heart attacks etc we ring 999 but if you are bad and you need help and no doctors available, they talk things over with you and tell you what or where you should go. The night Albert took I'll I phoned 999


Our's isn't a easy number like that. Telehealth Ontario is a 1-800-xxx-xxxx number. Try that when you're feeling sick. But we do have 911, if you need paramedics and an ambulance. That's the number DD called when mum went into anaphylatic shock from her bee stings. We are also lucky that the paramedic station is on the street behind our house.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I find the beet juice makes a slimy slushy slippery mess.


On the road and on the car too. But it freezes at a much lower temperature, which is why they are using it now.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Good luck with the sushi. I always thought sushi meant raw fish. From the internet I learned it is actually rice often served with raw fish or other toppings. Let us know what was in the pizza.


Canadian sushi often just has seaweed and vegetables. One of my favourites has pickled yam inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

Well, I'm late. Isn't that a shame. Signing off and heading to work.
Eveyone have a lovely Friday.


----------



## SaxonLady

It was so frustrating yesterday. I could not get into my emails. They were listed but wouldn't bring them up. But I'm back.


----------



## jinx

Glad you are here. Computers: love them sometimes and hate them at other times.


SaxonLady said:


> It was so frustrating yesterday. I could not get into my emails. They were listed but wouldn't bring them up. But I'm back.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> As requested, pictures of the playsuits I made for my dgd. She took them herself and cut her own head off. It save me doing it, I suppose. I think she may have the red one on back to front as I didn't mark that one but she'll get the hang of it!! She says she loves them and can't wait to wwear them on holiday at Christmas!!! xxxx


Snazzy! They look so comfortable.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Maybe it started when I found out Santa wasn't real... I took that hard! xxx


I was relieved. It wasn't my fault that Santa stopped giving me really nice presents after my father died.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've just messaged Stephen. He has to have a one to one app with dr but there isn't any...can you believe it....anyway they are going to ring the hosp for his notes and ring him up tomorrow. He says he might call 111 for a doctor. I could understand it if he was a wimp but he never goes to the Drs. Now he's crying in pain and on diazipan. I'm concerned. I'll go and lamp some bugger


Getting a Dr's appointment nowadays is like winning the lottery!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Kew Gardens was brilliant last night, so many different types of lights, there was also a fair ground and lots of places to eat and drink and lovely music everywhere. We had a bit of rain but not too much.
> 
> Off to the supermarket llater and then fish and chips as we are singing tonight and yes it is THURSDAY. Sorry for any confusion Jinx.
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. Happy Thursday everyone. xxxx
> 
> Here's a few photos....


I love the giant flowers, and boats lit up on water are always lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and gloomy but mild, 13'C, London!! Nothing special to do today so I may make my dgd some earrings for Christmas, now she has her ears pierced!!
> 
> This is my latest blanket for the kids hospice, it's made from some brushed DK which is really soft, I got it in a big bagful from a charity shop back in the summer. It has a Woolworths price tag for 35p for 100g so I guess it's pretty old!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! Xxxxxxx


That will wrap up one happy child.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm with you Trish, as a kid, we had wonderful Christmases especially if my dad had done well. I remember boxes and boxes of deliveries from the grocers, butchers, greengrocer and the off licence (wine shop). We had a log fire in the front room which was never used otherwise and wonderful presents. I think I knew I could never provide a Christmas as good for my kids and it just turned into a time of worry for me about being able to afford the things I thought we needed. I think that has stayed with me and leaves me mentally stressed, never feeling that I've done good enough! Can I get off the couch now and how much do I owe you for the psychiatry session?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I know how you felt, and there is the problem with pretending that someone else brought the presents that cost you the earth. Some children get a lot more than others who must wonder why - like I did. And none of us want our children to have less than anyone else. Christmas should be much simpler. My grandsons will probably never know that Father Christmas was actually Grandmother Christmas.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Yeah for the sun. Enjoy it while it is there.


I did and it's gone, since then we have had some torrential rain and a hailstorm, oh well it was good while it lasted. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. I am glad I am not you today. I would have a miserable day if I had KP duty. (kitchen patrol)


Every day is kp day in this house. xx :sm25:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I did not go shopping. I tea with Karen and then with Margaret so that was my conscience helped. I rand Stephen and he gets his blood taken in the morning. He was a happy happy hi as a kite on his pills, he said he feels at rest. He talked about his dad, it just spilled out. You can fool yourself that your ok, I told him, but your body has a way of ruling you. I'm going up tomorrow.
> 
> I get my haircut in the morning, my social list is overflowing (sarcasm). Hope you are all good girls.


Do you think that losing his Dad has caused a lot of stress on his body? It is quite likely. Tension is very bad for you. Relaxing from the pain will help. You are a very clever instinctive lady.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have just received two lovely items in my physical mail, and I told myself that I would wrap them for Christmas; but that is not happening, as I have already begun using one of them!
> 
> I was only looking for the Stitch Bible, but when I saw the cost of the 2 books together, I just could not resist! ???????? Now I am going to do some knitting, bye for now xoxoxo


June and I have the left one. Now we need the one on the right!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thanks, now I can't wait to see what I can create. :sm09: xoxoxo


Is the right one translated?


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I just found out I am going to be a great aunt again this makes four yeah!!


Yeah! More knitting.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Dd1 had another very important doc visit today with a geneticist. She said they talked for two hours.
> And took 11 vials of blood.
> With her health issues she is a very high risk pregnancy. They've told her she must finalise a birthing plan because the chance of her bleeding too much may prevent an epidural. Her docter may opt for c-section regardless of what she wants.


How worrying for you on top of everything else. I hope she's sensible, at least on this issue.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales, it is actually sunny with blue skies, the lull before the storm as it is supposed to be a rough weekend although I'm hoping it will miss up, rain forecast to the south and winds to the north and us in the middle, knowing our luck we'll get both. Can't remember if I said, but have ripped out my mosaic scarf, I just didn't like the way it was turning out and have started a one colour baby blanket, will rethink the mosaic. Have a good day, it's nearly weekend. xx


It's very changeable here as well. ATM the top of the sky is deep grey, the bottom is bright blue, with a white line in between.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Chris sent me a FB message, she's ok but has got a long way behind on here and no time to catch up. She'll be back soon, I'm sure. In the meantime girls, sending all our love to you both and know that we are thinking of you!! xxxxxxxx


Thanks for letting us know. I worry about her. She needs to be here with us.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -10C (12'F) and cloudy.
> I did not have a good day yesterday. I wasted 3 hours going down the rabbit hole, listening to the office expert about a problem. I lost my cool at that point and ended up fixing the problem myself in 5 minutes.
> I also found out that someone that I used to work with for about 5 years, who had taken a new job near Christmas last year, who had told me that he was on the road all the time and couldn't email or phone, I talked to his wife yesterday and she said he's home all the time on his computer and phone and hasn't left the house for weeks.
> Mum decided to clean the basement. I lost my spare Keurig and my icecream maker. But she insists the boxes were empty. She was upset because she is forgetting stuff. I wish she would take her frustration out on her stuff, not my stuff.
> Then I went to Knit Night, and all was right with my world again.


Just another frustrating day I guess!


----------



## SaxonLady

Ooooh, a sudden burst of sunlight and the sky has turned all blue. It's very windy out there.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> My goodies have just arrived...


Can I, please can I. I just want to squish and squish and squish. And it's all so purple!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I was excited about the new clothes at Christmas. Really, I was. Especially when I got my first blue jeans when I was 11. I didn't have to worry as much about ripping the blue jeans and I could climb trees without getting my skirt caught on the branches.


I wish my mother had been that sensible.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Canadian sushi often just has seaweed and vegetables. One of my favourites has pickled yam inside.


I had to do a double take there as I automatically read yarn.


----------



## SaxonLady

I've had too much to say for myself today. That's 'cos I missed you all yesterday. It's funny how some days I want to answer everything and some days I have nothing to say. Moody b...h


----------



## SaxonLady

Off to get a coffee and something to eat...


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> And they are very squishy pure Merino.
> 
> These lot are for my friend.....


Oooh, yummy!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Knees and necks that is all we can show of our wee ones, right?


Yep! I'm glad I'm not the only one with these constraints but I know it makes sense!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It was so frustrating yesterday. I could not get into my emails. They were listed but wouldn't bring them up. But I'm back.


Hurray!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> June and I have the left one. Now we need the one on the right!


Oh yes!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I've had too much to say for myself today. That's 'cos I missed you all yesterday. It's funny how some days I want to answer everything and some days I have nothing to say. Moody b...h


I think we're all like that, happy to just read sometimes!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Chris sent me a FB message, she's ok but has got a long way behind on here and no time to catch up. She'll be back soon, I'm sure. In the meantime girls, sending all our love to you both and know that we are thinking of you!! xxxxxxxx


Ditto from me! We miss you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -10C (12'F) and cloudy.
> I did not have a good day yesterday. I wasted 3 hours going down the rabbit hole, listening to the office expert about a problem. I lost my cool at that point and ended up fixing the problem myself in 5 minutes.
> I also found out that someone that I used to work with for about 5 years, who had taken a new job near Christmas last year, who had told me that he was on the road all the time and couldn't email or phone, I talked to his wife yesterday and she said he's home all the time on his computer and phone and hasn't left the house for weeks.
> Mum decided to clean the basement. I lost my spare Keurig and my icecream maker. But she insists the boxes were empty. She was upset because she is forgetting stuff. I wish she would take her frustration out on her stuff, not my stuff.
> Then I went to Knit Night, and all was right with my world again.


Thank goodness for Knit Night after a day like that! Sorry for all the things that went wrong with your day yesterday. Sending you much love and many comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My goodies have just arrived...


Wonderful goodies!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Every day is kp day in this house. xx :sm25:


It's the same in this house, too. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> yuuck, yuck, yuck.
> You do know that you're not supposed to swallow Listerine for a reason. :sm16: :sm01:


The only place I'd pour Listerine is down the sink!! Voice is feeling much better today, just taking it easy with it and drinking gallons of water. Will start on the wine once the sun is over the yard arm. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> June and I have the left one. Now we need the one on the right!


I have the left one, too. Looking forward to working from in after I finish a few WIPs I'm trying to get completed. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Canadian sushi often just has seaweed and vegetables. One of my favourites has pickled yam inside.


I read that as pickled yarn!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I think we're all like that, happy to just read sometimes!! xxx


I agree! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I read that as pickled yarn!


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I've had too much to say for myself today. That's 'cos I missed you all yesterday. It's funny how some days I want to answer everything and some days I have nothing to say. Moody b...h


No you're not, you're our Janet and we love you. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> No you're not, you're our Janet and we love you. xxx


Yes, we do! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Pam, thank you for your card, it arrived this morning. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, thank you for your card, it arrived this morning. xxx


That was quick!!!! And you're welcome! And thank you for your holiday greetings! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon. Had a busy morning doing some laundry and getting ahead of myself for Christmas and prepping the stuffings and cranberry sauce so they can go in the freezer til needed. Mr P has put the tree up and can now take the week end to decorate it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That was quick!!!! And you're welcome! And thank you for your holiday greetings! xxxooo


You're welcome. I have stopped sending out paper cards and am donating what I would have spent on cards and postage to charity.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> You're welcome. I have stopped sending out paper cards and am donating what I would have spent on cards and postage to charity.


And I think that's a wonderful thing to do! :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I agree. rn and m are hard to distinguish sometimes.


SaxonLady said:


> I had to do a double take there as I automatically read yarn.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Had a busy morning doing some laundry and getting ahead of myself for Christmas and prepping the stuffings and cranberry sauce so they can go in the freezer til needed. Mr P has put the tree up and can now take the week end to decorate it.


I'm waiting for the gks to arrive so they can put the tree and decorations up!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I agree. rn and m are hard to distinguish sometimes.


Especially for a knitter!! Love your Santa hat, is that now 3 in one day? That's a record!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Especially for a knitter!! Love your Santa hat, is that now 3 in one day? That's a record!!! xxxx


I had to knit the Christmassy one yesterday before I could post it. :^)


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I'm waiting for the gks to arrive so they can put the tree and decorations up!!! xxx


Bentley's helping me ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I had to knit the Christmassy one yesterday before I could post it. :^)


Very nice. X


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Tulips.... crocus.....pansy....


Jinx you should do the 12 hats of Christmas ???? :sm02: I like everyone of them. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Had a busy morning doing some laundry and getting ahead of myself for Christmas and prepping the stuffings and cranberry sauce so they can go in the freezer til needed. Mr P has put the tree up and can now take the week end to decorate it.


What a good idea for the stuffing... wish you could do that with a Turkey too! :sm17:

A most Happy Birthday to Mr. P from across the pond! 
???? ???? ???? ???????? ???? ???? ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley's helping me ????????????


Bentley + wine should make an interesting Christmas tree.xx :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Bentley + wine should make an interesting Christmas tree.xx :sm23:


Add some felted catnip ornaments :sm15:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I worry about her. She needs to be here with us.


Waiting for your return sister.. hugs. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Add some felted catnip ornaments :sm15:


You just want photos of the chaos that ensues don't you? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'll be having fish today, but mine will be sushi. I've been wanting to try the "sushi pizza" at the restaurant in the strip mall across the road. I can't figure out what that is supposed to be.
> I'll let you know. :sm17:


I prefer my fish live, thank you! Getting some Otocinclus cats next, the best little algae sucker's around. Most people kill them because once the algae is gone they don't know to feed them...vegetarians, they love zucchini, red pepper, and cukes. Can't imagine what sushi pizza is like...let us know! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> You just want photos of the chaos that ensues don't you? xx  :sm23: :sm23:


I love a good party! :sm15: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Bentley + wine should make an interesting Christmas tree.xx :sm23:


Drunken angel is ready to go on top vv


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> What a good idea for the stuffing... wish you could do that with a Turkey too! :sm17:
> 
> A most Happy Birthday to Mr. P from across the pond!
> ???? ???? ???? ???????? ???? ???? ????


Thank you. His birthday is actually next Tues 11th. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

I wrote a great long missive and I lost it, so.....hello goodbye, Stephens still ill, had hair cut, at Stephens . Nothing else happened.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I wrote a great long missive and I lost it, so.....hello goodbye, Stephens still ill, had hair cut, at Stephens . Nothing else happened.


Short, sweet and to the point, when does Stephen get his blood test results? xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Short, sweet and to the point, when does Stephen get his blood test results? xx


Wednesday. He's Definitely got something. I'm most concerned. He wants me to take him and errand in the morning for sues Christmas but if he's not better than tonight I don't know what we'll do. It's time to go private now I think.....I would just phone a doctor out now. It's gone on two weeks. He looks terrible.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Wednesday. He's Definitely got something. I'm most concerned. He wants me to take him and errand in the morning for sues Christmas but if he's not better than tonight I don't know what we'll do. It's time to go private now I think.....I would just phone a doctor out now. It's gone on two weeks. He looks terrible.


I'm afraid if someone is in so much pain that reduces them to tears I would be very tempted to ring 999, at least that would get him into hospital, it's gone on way too long. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm afraid if someone is in so much pain that reduces them to tears I would be very tempted to ring 999, at least that would get him into hospital, it's gone on way too long. xx


Trouble is I'm only mam.....once he gets his pills in him, he's a lot more settled. I agree with you though.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Trouble is I'm only mam.....once he gets his pills in him, he's a lot more settled. I agree with you though.


Yes but how can Sue put up with him in such pain without doing anything? xx

PS thanks for my card.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm afraid if someone is in so much pain that reduces them to tears I would be very tempted to ring 999, at least that would get him into hospital, it's gone on way too long. xx


I agree. I'm joining you, Susan, in being very worried about him. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but how can Sue put up with him in such pain without doing anything? xx
> 
> PS thanks for my card.


And thank you from me, too, Susan, for my card. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is strange not to have anyone check in before me. The time change has you all late for roll call. Our time change will not occur until this Sunday.
> I was impressed with my new doctor yesterday. I did not have an appointment with her yesterday. I was just at the clinic for a flu shot and a blood test. I happened to pass her in the hall. I have only seen her twice and she was able to greet me by name. She ask if I had an appointment with her. I am not sure my old doctor would know my name after seeing her for several years.


That's a good sign. Sounds like she's a keeper.


----------



## jollypolly

Fingers crossed for Susan. 
I have a note with 24 things to do I've done 9???? I got my car back they said the CD player was constantly ejecting which wore the electric run things. I may have told you my front seat was pushing to the steering wheel until my chest was touching the wheel I thought my rib would be broken and puncture my lung. The second dealer found the problem...4 pages of codes they checked. He was nice. I got a 3 pound box of cookies for them. We had a Christmas dinner at a swank restaurant and couldn't hear the person next to us talking and they wouldn't give us separate checks so it was a mathematicians nightmare. Today I dropped my bank withdrawal when given at the drive through window. Had to get out quick or it would have sent my money in the heavy wind. Then later I dropped about 30 mini jellybeans all over the floor when the bag fell. Coffee cup fell on its side but the top kept the coffee in. Insurance bill due in 3 days mailed but may arrive late. Our lights were going bright then lighter last night I think because the dishwasher was running and seems broke because the prior load was still dirty. The light on the yard pole isn't on and I told son to change the bulb last summer now he will be out in frigid cold doing it In other words I'm overwhelmed. Need to write bill payment now but wish I didn't. I have barely enough charge left on my iPad to send this so I need to charge it more. Wishing you a happy holiday season.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales but hopefully an improvement on yesterday when, after the sun in the morning we had heavy rain, sleet, hailstones, sometimes all together. Luckily the roof man came in one of the clear spells and replaced our slate and checked the roof so we are all tucked in again. More logs coming today, well I hope they do as we are getting awfully low, still not my problem but will make sure DH orders enough for Christmas. After I had got up I was informed the log burner had died in the night, notice it was AFTER I'd go up, not while I was snuggled up in bed, I wonder why that was? Must finish writing my cards for the locals then I'm done for the day, so plenty of knitting time. Have a good weekend, see you later. xx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I would have thought there would be a lot less chance of bleeding with an epidural than from a c-section. I know a lot of hospitals up here are promoting c-sections because they can be scheduled, (instead of having to wait for a baby that may be taking its time and holding up a birthing room). For this reason Doulas and midwifes are becoming popular as doctors were doing c-sections when they weren't really necessary, just to keep to the schedule.
> After 11 vials of blood, I would have had to sit for a very long time.


A c section is much more controlled. She was actually a c section baby. She was all tangled up in the cord. If her platelets are too low they won't give her an epidural I'm guessing it thins the blood somewhat. 
I've not read up on it enough. But i plan on it.


----------



## linkan

Josephine thank you for the e card it was lovely. 
And I'm with everyone else...pretty squishy , and i would squish it and cuddle it, & hold it and call it squishy lol.


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Fingers crossed for Susan.
> I have a note with 24 things to do I've done 9???? I got my car back they said the CD player was constantly ejecting which wore the electric run things. I may have told you my front seat was pushing to the steering wheel until my chest was touching the wheel I thought my rib would be broken and puncture my lung. The second dealer found the problem...4 pages of codes they checked. He was nice. I got a 3 pound box of cookies for them. We had a Christmas dinner at a swank restaurant and couldn't hear the person next to us talking and they wouldn't give us separate checks so it was a mathematicians nightmare. Today I dropped my bank withdrawal when given at the drive through window. Had to get out quick or it would have sent my money in the heavy wind. Then later I dropped about 30 mini jellybeans all over the floor when the bag fell. Coffee cup fell on its side but the top kept the coffee in. Insurance bill due in 3 days mailed but may arrive late. Our lights were going bright then lighter last night I think because the dishwasher was running and seems broke because the prior load was still dirty. The light on the yard pole isn't on and I told son to change the bulb last summer now he will be out in frigid cold doing it In other words I'm overwhelmed. Need to write bill payment now but wish I didn't. I have barely enough charge left on my iPad to send this so I need to charge it more. Wishing you a happy holiday season.


9 is better than none love.????

Lists can be helpful....but they can also make things seems completely out of reach. 
Break up your list into days. 
Day one: and etc.. It makes each task seem much more doable.
And way less stressful!????
It builds up though doesn't it. I get it. But we are here for ya to let off steam when you want.
Hope things are better tomorrow than they were today.xoxo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Wednesday. He's Definitely got something. I'm most concerned. He wants me to take him and errand in the morning for sues Christmas but if he's not better than tonight I don't know what we'll do. It's time to go private now I think.....I would just phone a doctor out now. It's gone on two weeks. He looks terrible.


It really doesn't sound like he is himself. Keep us posted, sending good vibes his way. Hopefully it's something simple and he can be pain free quickly. 
Love and hugs to you all xoxox????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> 9 is better than none love.????
> 
> Lists can be helpful....but they can also make things seems completely out of reach.
> Break up your list into days.
> Day one: and etc.. It makes each task seem much more doable.
> And way less stressful!????
> It builds up though doesn't it. I get it. But we are here for ya to let off steam when you want.
> Hope things are better tomorrow than they were today.xoxo


Absolutely agree with what Angela said. Take care Polly. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and windySurrey. Slept solidly for 9 hours but am awake now and having my second cup of coffee.

LM is taking her grade 3 modern dance exam this morning and then we are going over to DDs for a family lunch.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I just found out I am going to be a great aunt again this makes four yeah!!


*WOW* .... CONGRATULATIONS ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> 5 you didn't count sweet pea


 :sm22: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> You could always give it a holiday book cover lol.????


Good idea, I just have to get my brain around how to use the charts! I can read the chart, but my brain seem to be having some kind of problem translating what the eyes see, into the information that my hands can understand! I have to remember to begin from the right side of the pattern, instead of the left ....... stitch markers are about to be brought out of hiding, along with a copy of the patter, so I can mark it as I go! I think I have to actually read the book first ...... the necessary bits anyway! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Good idea, I just have to get my brain around how to use the charts! I can read the chart, but my brain seem to be having some kind of problem translating what the eyes see, into the information that my hands can understand! I have to remember to begin from the right side of the pattern, instead of the left ....... stitch markers are about to be brought out of hiding, along with a copy of the patter, so I can mark it as I go! I think I have to actually read the book first ...... the necessary bits anyway! ????????????


Good luck xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I did not go shopping. I tea with Karen and then with Margaret so that was my conscience helped. I rand Stephen and he gets his blood taken in the morning. He was a happy happy hi as a kite on his pills, he said he feels at rest. He talked about his dad, it just spilled out. You can fool yourself that your ok, I told him, but your body has a way of ruling you. I'm going up tomorrow.
> 
> I get my haircut in the morning, my social list is overflowing (sarcasm). Hope you are all good girls.





linkan said:


> I can only imagine. I sometimes don't utter a single spoken word all day. Because I'm so busy socially ...... Ahem...
> Not really, but i am praying that there is nothing serious going on with Stephen. If i am certain my heart would break then i know how yours would be.
> Give him my love.


I hope he has taken your advice Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Dd1 had another very important doc visit today with a geneticist. She said they talked for two hours.
> And took 11 vials of blood.
> With her health issues she is a very high risk pregnancy. They've told her she must finalise a birthing plan because the chance of her bleeding too much may prevent an epidural. Her docter may opt for c-section regardless of what she wants.


I really hope she follows her doctors advice! Even when a woman has *NO* adverse health conditions happening; pregnancy and child birth, are not risk free for both mother, and babe; even with all of the wonderful medical breakthroughs that have been made! My heart is with you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> 9 is better than none love.????
> 
> Lists can be helpful....but they can also make things seems completely out of reach.
> Break up your list into days.
> Day one: and etc.. It makes each task seem much more doable.
> And way less stressful!????
> It builds up though doesn't it. I get it. But we are here for ya to let off steam when you want.
> Hope things are better tomorrow than they were today.xoxo





PurpleFi said:
 

> Absolutely agree with what Angela said. Take care Polly. xxx


I agree totally with what is in these posts Polly, take care and remember to be kind to yourself! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I wrote a great long missive and I lost it, so.....hello goodbye, Stephens still ill, had hair cut, at Stephens . Nothing else happened.


Poor Stephen, hugs for him and for you! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Fingers crossed for Susan.
> I have a note with 24 things to do I've done 9???? I got my car back they said the CD player was constantly ejecting which wore the electric run things. I may have told you my front seat was pushing to the steering wheel until my chest was touching the wheel I thought my rib would be broken and puncture my lung. The second dealer found the problem...4 pages of codes they checked. He was nice. I got a 3 pound box of cookies for them. We had a Christmas dinner at a swank restaurant and couldn't hear the person next to us talking and they wouldn't give us separate checks so it was a mathematicians nightmare. Today I dropped my bank withdrawal when given at the drive through window. Had to get out quick or it would have sent my money in the heavy wind. Then later I dropped about 30 mini jellybeans all over the floor when the bag fell. Coffee cup fell on its side but the top kept the coffee in. Insurance bill due in 3 days mailed but may arrive late. Our lights were going bright then lighter last night I think because the dishwasher was running and seems broke because the prior load was still dirty. The light on the yard pole isn't on and I told son to change the bulb last summer now he will be out in frigid cold doing it In other words I'm overwhelmed. Need to write bill payment now but wish I didn't. I have barely enough charge left on my iPad to send this so I need to charge it more. Wishing you a happy holiday season.


Good for you getting 9 things done on your list. Cross those things off in bold black marks. You have made progress by getting those things done. Glad your car is fixed and working correctly.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm afraid if someone is in so much pain that reduces them to tears I would be very tempted to ring 999, at least that would get him into hospital, it's gone on way too long. xx


I agree with you Jacky xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you got log burner going and that you are warm and cozy. Hope your weather is nicer today, yesterdays weather sounds very miserable.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales but hopefully an improvement on yesterday when, after the sun in the morning we had heavy rain, sleet, hailstones, sometimes all together. Luckily the roof man came in one of the clear spells and replaced our slate and checked the roof so we are all tucked in again. More logs coming today, well I hope they do as we are getting awfully low, still not my problem but will make sure DH orders enough for Christmas. After I had got up I was informed the log burner had died in the night, notice it was AFTER I'd go up, not while I was snuggled up in bed, I wonder why that was? Must finish writing my cards for the locals then I'm done for the day, so plenty of knitting time. Have a good weekend, see you later. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and grey Surrey. Very gloomy outside, but I don't care I'm not going out but having a day in the kitchen making Christmas stuffing, cranberry sauce and Mr P birthday cake. Then after doing the washing I may just squeeze some felting time in and trying to get the Christmas tree up.
> 
> Had a nice relaxing time at songing yesterday as we wee all suffering a bit from singing on the coach the night before. We went though to songs for our concert next week and am pleased to say they are all sounding good although I had a bit of trouble with the high notes. Not going to do too much talking over the week end and taking lots of honey and lemon so my voice will be ok by Wednesday.
> 
> I am expecting my felt and wool tops delivery this morning, it's getting to feel a lot like Christmas.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


I hope your throat is much better by now, and that you have full recovery by Wednesday! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Fingers crossed for Susan.
> I have a note with 24 things to do I've done 9???? I got my car back they said the CD player was constantly ejecting which wore the electric run things. I may have told you my front seat was pushing to the steering wheel until my chest was touching the wheel I thought my rib would be broken and puncture my lung. The second dealer found the problem...4 pages of codes they checked. He was nice. I got a 3 pound box of cookies for them. We had a Christmas dinner at a swank restaurant and couldn't hear the person next to us talking and they wouldn't give us separate checks so it was a mathematicians nightmare. Today I dropped my bank withdrawal when given at the drive through window. Had to get out quick or it would have sent my money in the heavy wind. Then later I dropped about 30 mini jellybeans all over the floor when the bag fell. Coffee cup fell on its side but the top kept the coffee in. Insurance bill due in 3 days mailed but may arrive late. Our lights were going bright then lighter last night I think because the dishwasher was running and seems broke because the prior load was still dirty. The light on the yard pole isn't on and I told son to change the bulb last summer now he will be out in frigid cold doing it In other words I'm overwhelmed. Need to write bill payment now but wish I didn't. I have barely enough charge left on my iPad to send this so I need to charge it more. Wishing you a happy holiday season.


Trying to focus on the good stuff here! So glad they sorted your car and that you got cookies and well done on getting 9 out of 12 tasks done, you're doing better than I am!!! Keep your chin up!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and windySurrey. Slept solidly for 9 hours but am awake now and having my second cup of coffee.
> 
> LM is taking her grade 3 modern dance exam this morning and then we are going over to DDs for a family lunch.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Morning. You should be raring to go after getting 9 hours of solid sleep. Happy Sunny Saturday to you and yours.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and windySurrey. Slept solidly for 9 hours but am awake now and having my second cup of coffee.
> 
> LM is taking her grade 3 modern dance exam this morning and then we are going over to DDs for a family lunch.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Good luck to LM, enjoy your lunch and I'm glad you slept well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Good idea, I just have to get my brain around how to use the charts! I can read the chart, but my brain seem to be having some kind of problem translating what the eyes see, into the information that my hands can understand! I have to remember to begin from the right side of the pattern, instead of the left ....... stitch markers are about to be brought out of hiding, along with a copy of the patter, so I can mark it as I go! I think I have to actually read the book first ...... the necessary bits anyway! ????????????


I found the best way to use those charts was to print them out a bit larger, colour the symbols in each square with a different colour and then write out what t he different colours indicated. That's the only way I was able to get my head round it and knit by chair back covers!!! Good luck!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> No you're not, you're our Janet and we love you. xxx


Perhaps as well 'cos you're stuck with me. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, thank you for your card, it arrived this morning. xxx


So did mine. Thanks Pam.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Lilly was suppose to come for a crafting day yesterday. Mr. Wonderful was not feeling great so that did not happen. Also the wee ones at her house have been ill and we did not need their germs. I am really missing her since they now have 4 children in their household Flo does not have as much time to pop in to visit. 
I plan to put the finishing touches on my hand knit Christmas ornaments today.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I had to knit the Christmassy one yesterday before I could post it. :^)


well it's a good one.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley's helping me ????????????


oh dear


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> What a good idea for the stuffing... wish you could do that with a Turkey too! :sm17:
> 
> A most Happy Birthday to Mr. P from across the pond!
> ???? ???? ???? ???????? ???? ???? ????


Is that today?


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from, yes, a grey and dull London, yet again!! When I took the kids home around eleven, it was bright and sunny and quite mild but it's all gone to pot now! They put the decorations up for us, kind of, I think I might make a few adjustments though!! 

Lazy afternoon for me, just a few more pairs of earrings to finish for dgd then I foresee some knitting in my afternoon!!!

Have a good one everybody!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. His birthday is actually next Tues 11th. Xx


Thanks. That answered my question.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Lilly was suppose to come for a crafting day yesterday. Mr. Wonderful was not feeling great so that did not happen. Also the wee ones at her house have been ill and we did not need their germs. I am really missing her since they now have 4 children in their household Flo does not have as much time to pop in to visit.
> I plan to put the finishing touches on my hand knit Christmas ornaments today.


That must have been sad for you but you're right about not needing the germs!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I wrote a great long missive and I lost it, so.....hello goodbye, Stephens still ill, had hair cut, at Stephens . Nothing else happened.


Isn't that annoying! Losing the message I mean. Stephen being ill is just awful. Give him a hug from all of us, if it doesn't hurt.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Good idea, I just have to get my brain around how to use the charts! I can read the chart, but my brain seem to be having some kind of problem translating what the eyes see, into the information that my hands can understand! I have to remember to begin from the right side of the pattern, instead of the left ....... stitch markers are about to be brought out of hiding, along with a copy of the patter, so I can mark it as I go! I think I have to actually read the book first ...... the necessary bits anyway! ????????????


I always wondered why the right side of knitting was read from right to left. When I figured out it is because we work the stitches from right to left the charts started making more sense to me. When I get confused with a chart I can hold my work up to the chart and easily compare the stitches on my needle to the stitches on the chart. I guess we are adverse to doing that as we are use to reading from left to right.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:
 

> Wednesday. He's Definitely got something. I'm most concerned. He wants me to take him and errand in the morning for sues Christmas but if he's not better than tonight I don't know what we'll do. It's time to go private now I think.....I would just phone a doctor out now. It's gone on two weeks. He looks terrible.


If you can go private I really would. You must be worried sick.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Trouble is I'm only mam.....once he gets his pills in him, he's a lot more settled. I agree with you though.


ONLY mam? You're his strength right now girl.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Fingers crossed for Susan.
> I have a note with 24 things to do I've done 9???? I got my car back they said the CD player was constantly ejecting which wore the electric run things. I may have told you my front seat was pushing to the steering wheel until my chest was touching the wheel I thought my rib would be broken and puncture my lung. The second dealer found the problem...4 pages of codes they checked. He was nice. I got a 3 pound box of cookies for them. We had a Christmas dinner at a swank restaurant and couldn't hear the person next to us talking and they wouldn't give us separate checks so it was a mathematicians nightmare. Today I dropped my bank withdrawal when given at the drive through window. Had to get out quick or it would have sent my money in the heavy wind. Then later I dropped about 30 mini jellybeans all over the floor when the bag fell. Coffee cup fell on its side but the top kept the coffee in. Insurance bill due in 3 days mailed but may arrive late. Our lights were going bright then lighter last night I think because the dishwasher was running and seems broke because the prior load was still dirty. The light on the yard pole isn't on and I told son to change the bulb last summer now he will be out in frigid cold doing it In other words I'm overwhelmed. Need to write bill payment now but wish I didn't. I have barely enough charge left on my iPad to send this so I need to charge it more. Wishing you a happy holiday season.


Stop right there. Take a breath and remember you're a woman. OK? Now, what's first?


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from, yes, a grey and dull London, yet again!! When I took the kids home around eleven, it was bright and sunny and quite mild but it's all gone to pot now! They put the decorations up for us, kind of, I think I might make a few adjustments though!!
> 
> Lazy afternoon for me, just a few more pairs of earrings to finish for dgd then I foresee some knitting in my afternoon!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Morning. Luckily Flo put up my decorations. She put a small artificial tree in a large pot on the deck. I can see it from the kitchen windows. The tree was crooked. My honeydoer came over and he tried to straighten it. Nope not right. Then I explained to Mr. Wonderful how it bothered me that the tree was lopsided. He went out and fixed it. Nope not straight. Sometime today I will be going out and fix it myself. Guess where that tree is going if it is still not straight.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> A c section is much more controlled. She was actually a c section baby. She was all tangled up in the cord. If her platelets are too low they won't give her an epidural I'm guessing it thins the blood somewhat.
> I've not read up on it enough. But i plan on it.


I'd have bet on that!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and windySurrey. Slept solidly for 9 hours but am awake now and having my second cup of coffee.
> 
> LM is taking her grade 3 modern dance exam this morning and then we are going over to DDs for a family lunch.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


I have had three long sleep nights. I needed them. Now I'm back on top.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Good idea, I just have to get my brain around how to use the charts! I can read the chart, but my brain seem to be having some kind of problem translating what the eyes see, into the information that my hands can understand! I have to remember to begin from the right side of the pattern, instead of the left ....... stitch markers are about to be brought out of hiding, along with a copy of the patter, so I can mark it as I go! I think I have to actually read the book first ...... the necessary bits anyway! ????????????


Enjoy the results.


----------



## jinx

I agree about enlarging most charts and coloring coding them. Of course use the same color code for all your projects. I also put a BOLD line between pattern repeats which then match the markers on my needles. If there isn't a pattern repeat I put the markers and BOLD lines every 10 stitches.


London Girl said:


> I found the best way to use those charts was to print them out a bit larger, colour the symbols in each square with a different colour and then write out what t he different colours indicated. That's the only way I was able to get my head round it and knit by chair back covers!!! Good luck!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. Luckily Flo put up my decorations. She put a small artificial tree in a large pot on the deck. I can see it from the kitchen windows. The tree was crooked. My honeydoer came over and he tried to straighten it. Nope not right. Then I explained to Mr. Wonderful how it bothered me that the tree was lopsided. He went out and fixed it. Nope not straight. Sometime today I will be going out and fix it myself. Guess where that tree is going if it is still not straight.


Are you just a bit OCD Jinx?


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> Are you just a bit OCD Jinx?


I wasn't being rude Jinx. I'm rather OCD myself. Everything should be straight, especially hanging pictures.


----------



## SaxonLady

There are Christmas stalls in Worthing today and tomorrow, but it is raining and doesn't look like stopping, so I'm leaving it today.


----------



## jinx

I did not think so. It just seems like an easy task, but I wonder why no one can accomplish that task. I believe the tree itself is off and one needs to compensate for that before it will stand straight. 
Then again I like curtains hanging straight, towel hung evenly. Maybe I just do not like lopsided things. 


SaxonLady said:


> Are you just a bit OCD Jinx?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wonderful, you couldn't have got yourself a better Christmas gift! I have the one on the left and I love just looking at the patterns! That reminds me that I should get on with my chair back covers that I started knitting from that book. Three down, two to go!! xxxx


I have decided that I need to do some swatches from these books, before I actually begin a project! I begun my first swatch last night! Today I felt that I should be able to get at least half of the pattern completed, but after the 4th, or 5th, time of ripping the few rows that I had completed; I decided that it might be a great idea to look through these books, and take note of the advice in them!

June did it take you very long, to master these charts, and the instructions? I am hoping that it will all click into place, and then be as easy as the patterns I have completed previously! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you got log burner going and that you are warm and cozy. Hope your weather is nicer today, yesterdays weather sounds very miserable.


Yep I soon got it going and no the weather isn't any better, it's been pouring with rain all morning and the wind is howling, dinner is over so intend to stay in my chair in front of the fire with my knitting. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Chris sent me a FB message, she's ok but has got a long way behind on here and no time to catch up. She'll be back soon, I'm sure. In the meantime girls, sending all our love to you both and know that we are thinking of you!! xxxxxxxx





PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for letting us know June. xxx


Thanks from me also June xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Luckily Flo put up my decorations. She put a small artificial tree in a large pot on the deck. I can see it from the kitchen windows. The tree was crooked. My honeydoer came over and he tried to straighten it. Nope not right. Then I explained to Mr. Wonderful how it bothered me that the tree was lopsided. He went out and fixed it. Nope not straight. Sometime today I will be going out and fix it myself. Guess where that tree is going if it is still not straight.


Sounds like that tree has a character - and a mind of it's own!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> There are Christmas stalls in Worthing today and tomorrow, but it is raining and doesn't look like stopping, so I'm leaving it today.


Oh, what a shame. There is a big Christmas market in Rochester that I love but too cold and damp for me this year!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have decided that I need to do some swatches from these books, before I actually begin a project! I begun my first swatch last night! Today I felt that I should be able to get at least half of the pattern completed, but after the 4th, or 5th, time of ripping the few rows that I had completed; I decided that it might be a great idea to look through these books, and take note of the advice in them!
> 
> June did it take you very long, to master these charts, and the instructions? I am hoping that it will all click into place, and then be as easy as the patterns I have completed previously! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Yes dear, I had many false starts on all three projects and I had to abandon a fourth one because I felt the pattern was wrong. Just keep plugging away and all will suddenly become clear, you can do it!!!! xxxx


----------



## Jeanek

Hello ladies, I received a lovely ecard from Grandma Susan and it tweaked my poor old brain to check in with you ladies. If you don't remember, I am Cheri's sister in law. She was PurlOne. I wanted to let you all know how much you meant to her. She was really happy to be part of your circle. Her last few years were difficult, but she always held out hope that she would be able to get back to the fold. 
My brother, Ken, misses her very much. We both offer our best wishes to you all this holiday season.
Jean Keegan


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -10C (12'F) and cloudy.
> I did not have a good day yesterday. I wasted 3 hours going down the rabbit hole, listening to the office expert about a problem. I lost my cool at that point and ended up fixing the problem myself in 5 minutes.
> I also found out that someone that I used to work with for about 5 years, who had taken a new job near Christmas last year, who had told me that he was on the road all the time and couldn't email or phone, I talked to his wife yesterday and she said he's home all the time on his computer and phone and hasn't left the house for weeks.
> Mum decided to clean the basement. I lost my spare Keurig and my icecream maker. But she insists the boxes were empty. She was upset because she is forgetting stuff. I wish she would take her frustration out on her stuff, not my stuff.
> Then I went to Knit Night, and all was right with my world again.


I am glad that your day ended on a positive note at knit night! That is how my spinning, and Craft groups work for me, on the majority of days, except when one particular person is there, and she becomes slightly ...... or more ...... irritating; then my serenity is cracked and feel extremely drained, so I have to ask my husband to come and get me, so that I could replenish my energy while I was resting in my nice, quiet house. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Happy Saturday, to one and all! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good luck to LM, enjoy your lunch and I'm glad you slept well!! xxxx


Ditto from me! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> So did mine. Thanks Pam.


You're welcome! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies, I received a lovely ecard from Grandma Susan and it tweaked my poor old brain to check in with you ladies. If you don't remember, I am Cheri's sister in law. She was PurlOne. I wanted to let you all know how much you meant to her. She was really happy to be part of your circle. Her last few years were difficult, but she always held out hope that she would be able to get back to the fold.
> My brother, Ken, misses her very much. We both offer our best wishes to you all this holiday season.
> Jean Keegan


Thank you, Jean, for checking in. Please keep coming back! We loved Cheri and miss her, too. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> My goodies have just arrived...


Ooohhh ....... wonderful colours, I see lots of colourful items coming up xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun exploring new stitches, techniques and ideas.


I have already started on a swatch, but I might have to start with a much simpler pattern to start with. I did my usual thing, of choosing a pattern that really intrigued me, and that I liked; then when I chose a particular pattern, then I discovered that it was a little more difficult than I thought it would be! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes dear, I had many false starts on all three projects and I had to abandon a fourth one because I felt the pattern was wrong. Just keep plugging away and all will suddenly become clear, you can do it!!!! xxxx


You don't know how relieved this post makes me feel; I thought I had lost the plot, as far as my knitting is concerned! I don't know what I would have done, if I wasn't able to knit again! Thank you. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies, I received a lovely ecard from Grandma Susan and it tweaked my poor old brain to check in with you ladies. If you don't remember, I am Cheri's sister in law. She was PurlOne. I wanted to let you all know how much you meant to her. She was really happy to be part of your circle. Her last few years were difficult, but she always held out hope that she would be able to get back to the fold.
> My brother, Ken, misses her very much. We both offer our best wishes to you all this holiday season.
> Jean Keegan


Hello Jean, it's great to see you here, I hope you continue to drop in on us Thanks for keeping us up to date with what Cheri was going through, she is sadly missed! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. Luckily Flo put up my decorations. She put a small artificial tree in a large pot on the deck. I can see it from the kitchen windows. The tree was crooked. My honeydoer came over and he tried to straighten it. Nope not right. Then I explained to Mr. Wonderful how it bothered me that the tree was lopsided. He went out and fixed it. Nope not straight. Sometime today I will be going out and fix it myself. Guess where that tree is going if it is still not straight.


If we want it done right, we have to do it ourselves.. lol! :sm16: :sm02: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I did not think so. It just seems like an easy task, but I wonder why no one can accomplish that task. I believe the tree itself is off and one needs to compensate for that before it will stand straight.
> Then again I like curtains hanging straight, towel hung evenly. Maybe I just do not like lopsided things.


I guess I'm like you, I like things done that way too, even in my messy world! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies, I received a lovely ecard from Grandma Susan and it tweaked my poor old brain to check in with you ladies. If you don't remember, I am Cheri's sister in law. She was PurlOne. I wanted to let you all know how much you meant to her. She was really happy to be part of your circle. Her last few years were difficult, but she always held out hope that she would be able to get back to the fold.
> My brother, Ken, misses her very much. We both offer our best wishes to you all this holiday season.
> Jean Keegan


Lovely to hear from you Jean. Give Ken a hug from me. June and I net him and Cheri when we visited the USA in 2104. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations on your 5 neices and nephews. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Actually all of the known greats are nieces no nephews.....yet here's hoping!


----------



## London Girl

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies, I received a lovely ecard from Grandma Susan and it tweaked my poor old brain to check in with you ladies. If you don't remember, I am Cheri's sister in law. She was PurlOne. I wanted to let you all know how much you meant to her. She was really happy to be part of your circle. Her last few years were difficult, but she always held out hope that she would be able to get back to the fold.
> My brother, Ken, misses her very much. We both offer our best wishes to you all this holiday season.
> Jean Keegan


Hello Jean how lovely to hear from you! Please give dear Kenny our very best wishes, Purple and I met him in Defiance in 2014, with Cheri, such a sweet couple! Wishing you and yours a very happy Christmas and New Year and please continue to keep in touch?
Kindest regards, June x


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> And they are very squishy pure Merino.
> 
> These lot are for my friend.....


I love the autum leaves one


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely to hear from you Jean. Give Ken a hug from me. June and I net him and Cheri when we visited the USA in 2104. Lots of love xxxx


You been time-travelling again? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi Jean. Merry Christmas to you and to Kenny.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I had to do a double take there as I automatically read yarn.


Hehehe I did too!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hope you can all open this. I don't have e-cards and the postage is ridiculous, I would prefer to buy yarn and knit something for charity. Happy Christmas everyone. xx Fingers crossed, here goes.


----------



## binkbrice

Thanks for the cards they have been lovely!


----------



## binkbrice

Yesterday was a really rough day today I am not doing much driving M to his moms then making chili and knitting with maybe some laundry thrown in between!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you can all open this. I don't have e-cards and the postage is ridiculous, I would prefer to buy yarn and knit something for charity. Happy Christmas everyone. xx Fingers crossed, here goes.


That's a lovely card Jacky... the sheep hit the spot! Thank you. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Yesterday was a really rough day today I am not doing much driving M to his moms then making chili and knitting with maybe some laundry thrown in between!


Sounds busy enough to me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That's a lovely card Jacky... the sheep hit the spot! Thank you. xoxo


Glad someone managed to open it. xx


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Fingers crossed for Susan.
> I have a note with 24 things to do I've done 9???? I got my car back they said the CD player was constantly ejecting which wore the electric run things. I may have told you my front seat was pushing to the steering wheel until my chest was touching the wheel I thought my rib would be broken and puncture my lung. The second dealer found the problem...4 pages of codes they checked. He was nice. I got a 3 pound box of cookies for them. We had a Christmas dinner at a swank restaurant and couldn't hear the person next to us talking and they wouldn't give us separate checks so it was a mathematicians nightmare. Today I dropped my bank withdrawal when given at the drive through window. Had to get out quick or it would have sent my money in the heavy wind. Then later I dropped about 30 mini jellybeans all over the floor when the bag fell. Coffee cup fell on its side but the top kept the coffee in. Insurance bill due in 3 days mailed but may arrive late. Our lights were going bright then lighter last night I think because the dishwasher was running and seems broke because the prior load was still dirty. The light on the yard pole isn't on and I told son to change the bulb last summer now he will be out in frigid cold doing it In other words I'm overwhelmed. Need to write bill payment now but wish I didn't. I have barely enough charge left on my iPad to send this so I need to charge it more. Wishing you a happy holiday season.


Can you try to get only 1 thing a day done off your list in order of importance Polly. That way you will always feel like you've accomplished something and gradually your list does get shorter. Better not to be overwhelmed by doing more than you can cope with in a day. December is a busy month, don't forget to have your "me time", we all need it!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad someone managed to open it. xx


 It was very festive with the right touch of personal. You put a lot of thought into it. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> You been time-travelling again? xx :sm23: :sm23:


No been on the red wine x


----------



## Islander

It's a drizzly overcast day, feel the need to get out ... cabin fever setting in. What I would like to avoid is the droves of people out at this time of the year shopping, I just can't handle standing in lines or trying to find a place to park.. it takes my ho-ho away!
xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you can all open this. I don't have e-cards and the postage is ridiculous, I would prefer to buy yarn and knit something for charity. Happy Christmas everyone. xx Fingers crossed, here goes.


Lovely, thank you xx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Yesterday was a really rough day today I am not doing much driving M to his moms then making chili and knitting with maybe some laundry thrown in between!


That sounds like a good day, hunker down. xxx


----------



## jinx

Very nice, thank you. I miss hearing about the sheep in your lane.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you can all open this. I don't have e-cards and the postage is ridiculous, I would prefer to buy yarn and knit something for charity. Happy Christmas everyone. xx Fingers crossed, here goes.


----------



## jinx

Thanks Josephine. I truly enjoyed the card from you. I have to admit it took me a bit to get the gist, but then replayed it and was greatly amused by it.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thanks Josephine. I truly enjoyed the card from you. I have to admit it took me a bit to get the gist, but then replayed it and was greatly amused by it.


Glad you liked it xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you can all open this. I don't have e-cards and the postage is ridiculous, I would prefer to buy yarn and knit something for charity. Happy Christmas everyone. xx Fingers crossed, here goes.


It's a wonderful card. Thank you! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Good evening Josephine... sending hugs. ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> No been on the red wine x


I thought I would give you the benefit of the doubt. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Very nice, thank you. I miss hearing about the sheep in your lane.


Funny you should mention that. We've had four wandering up and down the last few days, DH went out this afternoon to get things ready for the log delivery and there they all were in our garden looking in through the dining room window. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, my heart is sad, Stephens so poorly. He's been put on the respitary ward, they've done blood tests and all r normal. His temp is raging and he's hot to the extent his shirt gets soaked and then cold and can't get warm. He's having a CT scan tomorrow. He's on fluid drips and anti biotics. He's not a pretty colour either. I'm so lost with him in there. It's hard for Sue too. I don't know weather I feel like sleep tonight. I don't know what my plans are tomorrow. I'll play it by ear.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, my heart is sad, Stephens so poorly. He's been put on the respitary ward, they've done blood tests and all r normal. His temp is raging and he's hot to the extent his shirt gets soaked and then cold and can't get warm. He's having a CT scan tomorrow. He's on fluid drips and anti biotics. He's not a pretty colour either. I'm so lost with him in there. It's hard for Sue too. I don't know weather I feel like sleep tonight. I don't know what my plans are tomorrow. I'll play it by ear.


Oh I'm so sorry about Stephen but at last he's where he should be and hopefully they can sort him out quickly. I'm here until just before 12 and then across the pond will be around so if you want to have a chat I'm sure someone will be on. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Thanks for the card Jackie.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I'm so sorry about Stephen but at last he's where he should be and hopefully they can sort him out quickly. I'm here until just before 12 and then across the pond will be around so if you want to have a chat I'm sure someone will be on. xx


Aw that's so kind Jackie. I just mustn't lose him. I'm selfish but he's the world to me these days.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Aw that's so kind Jackie. I just mustn't lose him. I'm selfish but he's the world to me these days.


You won't lose him, he's where he'll be looked after now and now he's in hospital they can sort him out much quicker, no waiting for appointments or test results. xx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, my heart is sad, Stephens so poorly. He's been put on the respitary ward, they've done blood tests and all r normal. His temp is raging and he's hot to the extent his shirt gets soaked and then cold and can't get warm. He's having a CT scan tomorrow. He's on fluid drips and anti biotics. He's not a pretty colour either. I'm so lost with him in there. It's hard for Sue too. I don't know weather I feel like sleep tonight. I don't know what my plans are tomorrow. I'll play it by ear.


Oh Susan I can understand why your heart is sad. In a way this is a good thing. Hopefully now they will get to the root of the problem and get him some relief from the terrible pain he has been suffering from for so long. Hoping the antibiotics work quickly to bring his temperature back to normal and get rid of whatever is causing it. I will keep him and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I'm so sorry about Stephen but at last he's where he should be and hopefully they can sort him out quickly. I'm here until just before 12 and then across the pond will be around so if you want to have a chat I'm sure someone will be on. xx


And from me, too, Susan. Sending comforting hugs to you and healing vibes to Stephen. I hope they get this figured out quickly. Lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Oh Susan I can understand why your heart is sad. In a way this is a good thing. Hopefully now they will get to the root of the problem and get him some relief from the terrible pain he has been suffering from for so long. Hoping the antibiotics work quickly to bring his temperature back to normal and get rid of whatever is causing it. I will keep him and you in my thoughts and prayers.


Susan, Praying double hard for you and for your son.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, my heart is sad, Stephens so poorly. He's been put on the respitary ward, they've done blood tests and all r normal. His temp is raging and he's hot to the extent his shirt gets soaked and then cold and can't get warm. He's having a CT scan tomorrow. He's on fluid drips and anti biotics. He's not a pretty colour either. I'm so lost with him in there. It's hard for Sue too. I don't know weather I feel like sleep tonight. I don't know what my plans are tomorrow. I'll play it by ear.


Susan, now Stephen's where he can be watched closely and be provided with what he needs. Glad the blood is good, that's a start. Let us know how things progress and try to get some sleep even though I know it's hard. Sending lots of love and prayer's to get him home soon. xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad someone managed to open it. xx


I was able to open it too thank you!


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Good idea, I just have to get my brain around how to use the charts! I can read the chart, but my brain seem to be having some kind of problem translating what the eyes see, into the information that my hands can understand! I have to remember to begin from the right side of the pattern, instead of the left ....... stitch markers are about to be brought out of hiding, along with a copy of the patter, so I can mark it as I go! I think I have to actually read the book first ...... the necessary bits anyway! ????????????


I write out charts for that very reason. I always put a written copy of the chart attached to whichever pattern. It may take time to write it out , but i find its worth it to me rather than the slow down to check and re check if i read it right.
Lisa had asked me to write her pattern out because they put side notes in..literally off to the side instead of where the note should occur in the pattern. It's very disruptive to your flow.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Aw that's so kind Jackie. I just mustn't lose him. I'm selfish but he's the world to me these days.


I wish so so much i could be there with you in person. Know that all of us are rallied around you all in spirit , though we can't be there in person. Praying that they figure things out quickly and that he improves even quicker. 
Love you lady. Xoxo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Hello Jean how lovely to hear from you! Please give dear Kenny our very best wishes, Purple and I met him in Defiance in 2014, with Cheri, such a sweet couple! Wishing you and yours a very happy Christmas and New Year and please continue to keep in touch?
> Kindest regards, June x


Ditto that


----------



## linkan

Sweet pea and her cousin Eli decorated the tree today. She is spending the night.
She made her notes to Santa , and put them in the Christmas mailbox i have.
Her last request for Christmas .... 
LOVE.
This kid right? Oh my heart.????????????


----------



## linkan

Dh was on his way out the door to do some more welding lol


----------



## lifeline

Morning ladies, just dropping in to say hi and thank you for your cards.

Jean thanks for popping by, it was lovely to hear from you.

Susan, I am thinking of you and the family. Stephen is in the best place for getting the treatment he needs, wishing him a quick and full recovery.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies, just dropping in to say hi and thank you for your cards.
> 
> Jean thanks for popping by, it was lovely to hear from you.
> 
> Susan, I am thinking of you and the family. Stephen is in the best place for getting the treatment he needs, wishing him a quick and full recovery.


Hi there, lovely to see you, hope you are OK and work isn't too manic. Drop in when you can we miss you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi there, lovely to see you, hope you are OK and work isn't too manic. Drop in when you can we miss you. xx


Morning all from a cloudy, wet Wales but at least the wind has died down. Having a peaceful day, apart from having to get dinner, watching snooker and knitting. You all have a peaceful one too. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> You don't know how relieved this post makes me feel; I thought I had lost the plot, as far as my knitting is concerned! I don't know what I would have done, if I wasn't able to knit again! Thank you. xoxoxo


Glad to be of service!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you can all open this. I don't have e-cards and the postage is ridiculous, I would prefer to buy yarn and knit something for charity. Happy Christmas everyone. xx Fingers crossed, here goes.


Lovely, thank you and well done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's a drizzly overcast day, feel the need to get out ... cabin fever setting in. What I would like to avoid is the droves of people out at this time of the year shopping, I just can't handle standing in lines or trying to find a place to park.. it takes my ho-ho away!
> xxxx


I'm the same, walked to our local shops on Friday but even there it was quite crowded and busy so I did what I had to and scuttled home again!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, my heart is sad, Stephens so poorly. He's been put on the respitary ward, they've done blood tests and all r normal. His temp is raging and he's hot to the extent his shirt gets soaked and then cold and can't get warm. He's having a CT scan tomorrow. He's on fluid drips and anti biotics. He's not a pretty colour either. I'm so lost with him in there. It's hard for Sue too. I don't know weather I feel like sleep tonight. I don't know what my plans are tomorrow. I'll play it by ear.


Oh dear Susan, I feel your stress and anxiety but have faith in the doctors, I'm sure they'll get to the bottom of it and get him well and back with you again. Sending you enormous comforting hugs and I wish I could be with you to help you shoulder this. Love you xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Aw that's so kind Jackie. I just mustn't lose him. I'm selfish but he's the world to me these days.


Don't even start going down that road, please try and stay positive, it will help Sue and the boys too xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sweet pea and her cousin Eli decorated the tree today. She is spending the night.
> She made her notes to Santa , and put them in the Christmas mailbox i have.
> Her last request for Christmas ....
> LOVE.
> This kid right? Oh my heart.????????????


Wonderful, bless her beautiful heart and I know she will get what she wants, in bucketfuls!!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi there, lovely to see you, hope you are OK and work isn't too manic. Drop in when you can we miss you. xx


What she said, with extra xxxxxxxxxx!


----------



## London Girl

It's finished! Going to start another one, I loved knitting it so much!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Sweet pea and her cousin Eli decorated the tree today. She is spending the night.
> She made her notes to Santa , and put them in the Christmas mailbox i have.
> Her last request for Christmas ....
> LOVE.
> This kid right? Oh my heart.????????????


Lovely photos xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's finished! Going to start another one, I loved knitting it so much!! xxxx


Lovely. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely. xxxx :sm24:


Thank you, how is yours coming along? 
:sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny, cloudy, windy, rainy Surrey. It's changeable! Had a lovely lunch at DDs yesterday. They are all looking forward to the end of term. 

Finished decorating the tree, Bentley wasn't particularly interested, but did like sitting underneath it.

Off down town, don't really need anything but could do with a walk.

Susan said Stephen had a shower this morning, so that is a good sign. She is seeing him later.

Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It's finished! Going to start another one, I loved knitting it so much!! xxxx


That is beautiful Honey, well done. Do you think I could do it? You know how I am with 2 different colours!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you, how is yours coming along?
> :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


I've got to finish my blanket first you know I never have more than one thing on the go, but will do it after, I've got the wool a sort of light aqua and beige. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That is beautiful Honey, well done. Do you think I could do it? You know how I am with 2 different colours!


Did you do the shawl with the mosaic part to it? It's surprisingly easy and looks great. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That is beautiful Honey, well done. Do you think I could do it? You know how I am with 2 different colours!


Of course you could do it, it's the easiest two-colour knitting I've ever done and I'll happily come and tutor you!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got to finish my blanket first you know I never have more than one thing on the go, but will do it after, I've got the wool a sort of light aqua and beige. xxxx


That will look lovely! I'm going to try and recreate the look of the original, if I can find a suitable random yarn, watch this space!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That will look lovely! I'm going to try and recreate the look of the original, if I can find a suitable random yarn, watch this space!!! xxxx


I'm watching. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you do the shawl with the mosaic part to it? It's surprisingly easy and looks great. xx


Yes I did, is it like that just using one colour at a time and slipping stitches?


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Of course you could do it, it's the easiest two-colour knitting I've ever done and I'll happily come and tutor you!!! xxxx


Yes please, thank you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I did, is it like that just using one colour at a time and slipping stitches?


Yes but easier on a scarf as you don't have to worry about increases on the ends. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but easier on a scarf as you don't have to worry about increases on the ends. xx


Where can I find the pattern, is it on Ravellry? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh, what a shame. There is a big Christmas market in Rochester that I love but too cold and damp for me this year!


DH went down and came back less than an hour later. There was little more than the usual Wednesday market stalls. The sun is shining today but I shan't bother. I'd like to go to a real one, such as Rochester.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes dear, I had many false starts on all three projects and I had to abandon a fourth one because I felt the pattern was wrong. Just keep plugging away and all will suddenly become clear, you can do it!!!! xxxx


I found that when I knit my Japanese top. There were so many mistakes that I had to put right, some in the chart but most in the translation. But, boy, was it worth the effort!


----------



## SaxonLady

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies, I received a lovely ecard from Grandma Susan and it tweaked my poor old brain to check in with you ladies. If you don't remember, I am Cheri's sister in law. She was PurlOne. I wanted to let you all know how much you meant to her. She was really happy to be part of your circle. Her last few years were difficult, but she always held out hope that she would be able to get back to the fold.
> My brother, Ken, misses her very much. We both offer our best wishes to you all this holiday season.
> Jean Keegan


Jean, it's lovely to hear from you, and thank you Susan for sending the ecard. Jean, please give Ken love and hugs from me. I never met him but I know he is a lovely man.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you can all open this. I don't have e-cards and the postage is ridiculous, I would prefer to buy yarn and knit something for charity. Happy Christmas everyone. xx Fingers crossed, here goes.


Nice one! Thanks.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad someone managed to open it. xx


It opened easily. Well done.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Funny you should mention that. We've had four wandering up and down the last few days, DH went out this afternoon to get things ready for the log delivery and there they all were in our garden looking in through the dining room window. xx :sm16: :sm16:


It obviously looked inviting.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, my heart is sad, Stephens so poorly. He's been put on the respitary ward, they've done blood tests and all r normal. His temp is raging and he's hot to the extent his shirt gets soaked and then cold and can't get warm. He's having a CT scan tomorrow. He's on fluid drips and anti biotics. He's not a pretty colour either. I'm so lost with him in there. It's hard for Sue too. I don't know weather I feel like sleep tonight. I don't know what my plans are tomorrow. I'll play it by ear.


Susan my love I know you are worried sick, and I am worrying with you. I'm willing him to get better, and I'm here for you. Hugs for you and a gentle one for Sue.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Aw that's so kind Jackie. I just mustn't lose him. I'm selfish but he's the world to me these days.


You're not selfish. Losing him would be a major tragedy for you. But you're not going to lose him. They will find out what is wrong and put it right.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Sweet pea and her cousin Eli decorated the tree today. She is spending the night.
> She made her notes to Santa , and put them in the Christmas mailbox i have.
> Her last request for Christmas ....
> LOVE.
> This kid right? Oh my heart.????????????


She doesn't need to ask for love. She has it in abundance! Perhaps she means for everyone else?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Where can I find the pattern, is it on Ravellry? xx


Here!! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-scarfe!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies, just dropping in to say hi and thank you for your cards.
> 
> Jean thanks for popping by, it was lovely to hear from you.
> 
> Susan, I am thinking of you and the family. Stephen is in the best place for getting the treatment he needs, wishing him a quick and full recovery.


Lovely to hear from you Rebecca, Roll on Christmas and some time off!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I found that when I knit my Japanese top. There were so many mistakes that I had to put right, some in the chart but most in the translation. But, boy, was it worth the effort!


So it wasn't my imagination then?!! I can just about knit it but correct their mistakes? Nuh!!! I wonder if there are corrections online anywhere? xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It's finished! Going to start another one, I loved knitting it so much!! xxxx


That's the important bit, but it looks great as well. Another highly satisfying project.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That's the important bit, but it looks great as well. Another highly satisfying project.


Yes indeedy!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny, cloudy, windy, rainy Surrey. It's changeable! Had a lovely lunch at DDs yesterday. They are all looking forward to the end of term.
> 
> Finished decorating the tree, Bentley wasn't particularly interested, but did like sitting underneath it.
> 
> Off down town, don't really need anything but could do with a walk.
> 
> Susan said Stephen had a shower this morning, so that is a good sign. She is seeing him later.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xx


He would have needed a shower and it would have made him more comfortable.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> That is beautiful Honey, well done. Do you think I could do it? You know how I am with 2 different colours!


Give it a go!


----------



## SaxonLady

It's now raining so I'm glad I didn't go to town. I just hate rain.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Where can I find the pattern, is it on Ravellry? xx


Yes just put mosaic scarf in pattern search and it brings up loads. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It obviously looked inviting.


Good job it wasn't today, we had lamb. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So it wasn't my imagination then?!! I can just about knit it but correct their mistakes? Nuh!!! I wonder if there are corrections online anywhere? xxxx


Yes probably, in Japanese. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's now raining so I'm glad I didn't go to town. I just hate rain.


Don't come near here then, it rained nearly all day yesterday and still trying hard to drown us today although DH did get a short walk in this morning just to see where the big forestry machine that was delivered yesterday went. Just up the road from our back gate. Yes it's that time of year again, everywhere is wet and muddy and the timber lorries will be trundling back and fore by the end of the week. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Here!! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-scarfe!! xxxx


Not sure why that link did not work for me. 
http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/allegroDK-moplus-MosaicScarf.html
One thing I found very helpful when I made my first mosaic was to use the darkest color for the black square on the chart and the lightest color for the white squares. I had started the opposite way and my brain would see a dark color on the chart and want to work a dark color on the cloth. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

Fantasticly beautiful. You can wear that with pride. Great picture also.


London Girl said:


> It's finished! Going to start another one, I loved knitting it so much!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> That will look lovely! I'm going to try and recreate the look of the original, if I can find a suitable random yarn, watch this space!!! xxxx


Do you mean the original as in the picture on Ravelry? Finding the right length of colorways might be a challenge. Good luck and I am watching this space.


----------



## jinx

Nice job on decorating the tree. I am sending her some love as I am sure the other members of Connection are.


linkan said:


> Sweet pea and her cousin Eli decorated the tree today. She is spending the night.
> She made her notes to Santa , and put them in the Christmas mailbox i have.
> Her last request for Christmas ....
> LOVE.
> This kid right? Oh my heart.????????????


----------



## jinx

Hello. Nice your popped in to say hi.


lifeline said:


> Morning ladies, just dropping in to say hi and thank you for your cards.
> 
> Jean thanks for popping by, it was lovely to hear from you.
> 
> Susan, I am thinking of you and the family. Stephen is in the best place for getting the treatment he needs, wishing him a quick and full recovery.


----------



## jinx

The more I read the more I am glad I do most of my shopping on line. Of course that has it's frustrations also.


London Girl said:


> I'm the same, walked to our local shops on Friday but even there it was quite crowded and busy so I did what I had to and scuttled home again!! xxx


----------



## jinx

They came to wish you happy holidays. I think I might frighten if I saw something looking in the window. Yesterday I was startled when the Roomba snuck around the corner and into the office. I just caught the movement out of the corner of my eye and jumped. Silly old lady, me.


Barn-dweller said:


> Funny you should mention that. We've had four wandering up and down the last few days, DH went out this afternoon to get things ready for the log delivery and there they all were in our garden looking in through the dining room window. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Here!! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-scarfe!! xxxx


Thank you. I have downloaded it and will have a go xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes just put mosaic scarf in pattern search and it brings up loads. xx


June's given me the link and I've downloaded it, thanks xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Not sure why that link did not work for me.
> http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/allegroDK-moplus-MosaicScarf.html
> One thing I found very helpful when I made my first mosaic was to use the darkest color for the black square on the chart and the lightest color for the white squares. I had started the opposite way and my brain would see a dark color on the chart and want to work a dark color on the cloth. :sm02:


Take off the e and the !!s at the end if the link x


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It's finished! Going to start another one, I loved knitting it so much!! xxxx


It's beautiful! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny, cloudy, windy, rainy Surrey. It's changeable! Had a lovely lunch at DDs yesterday. They are all looking forward to the end of term.
> 
> Finished decorating the tree, Bentley wasn't particularly interested, but did like sitting underneath it.
> 
> Off down town, don't really need anything but could do with a walk.
> 
> Susan said Stephen had a shower this morning, so that is a good sign. She is seeing him later.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xx


Sounds like a fun day yesterday and a quiet one today. Enjoy your walk. And thank you for the update from Susan. That is a good sign. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I have had a rotten day today, but thought I would drop in and say 'hi'???????? anyway. I haven't caught up with anything today, and I am heading off to bed soon; so will probably do some catchup after shopping, and whatever else has to get done .... unleast until my brain tells me that i have ďone enough physical things, and it is time to rest. So have a great day, and I will just 'keep on keeping on' ???????? Goodnight, have a great day, whatever time it is in your neighbourhood! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have had a rotten day today, but thought I would drop in and say 'hi'???????? anyway. I haven't caught up with anything today, and I am heading off to bed soon; so will probably do some catchup after shopping, and whatever else has to get done .... unleast until my brain tells me that i have ďone enough physical things, and it is time to rest. So have a great day, and I will just 'keep on keeping on' ???????? Goodnight, have a great day, whatever time it is in your neighbourhood! xoxoxo


We are glad when you pop in to say "hi." Hope knowing we are here for you makes your rotten day a little bit more bearable. Hugs and loving wishes headed your way.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> It's finished! Going to start another one, I loved knitting it so much!! xxxx


That's gorgeous! Yup i gotta try it now. Lisa printed the pattern for me so i best get on it.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> She doesn't need to ask for love. She has it in abundance! Perhaps she means for everyone else?


She said it was her favorite part of the holidays. 
We asked what do you mean? And she told us that she loved the holidays because she gets to spend time with everyone She loves, and she wants everyone else to get to do the same. 
????????????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from, yes, a grey and dull London, yet again!! When I took the kids home around eleven, it was bright and sunny and quite mild but it's all gone to pot now! They put the decorations up for us, kind of, I think I might make a few adjustments though!!
> 
> Lazy afternoon for me, just a few more pairs of earrings to finish for dgd then I foresee some knitting in my afternoon!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Julz said that Caleigh's elf on the shelf decorated their tree lol or fixed it after they did it. I'm just going to leave mine as it is. One side has about 10 ornaments in a 6 in. Square lol but those babies thought it was beautiful . so be it. It's beautiful to me too.
I use to have to make things just right, not so much anymore.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you can all open this. I don't have e-cards and the postage is ridiculous, I would prefer to buy yarn and knit something for charity. Happy Christmas everyone. xx Fingers crossed, here goes.


So pretty, thanks i love it.????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Not sure why that link did not work for me.
> http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/allegroDK-moplus-MosaicScarf.html
> One thing I found very helpful when I made my first mosaic was to use the darkest color for the black square on the chart and the lightest color for the white squares. I had started the opposite way and my brain would see a dark color on the chart and want to work a dark color on the cloth. :sm02:


My fault, I highlighted too much!!

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-scarf


----------



## linkan

Thank you Janet and Susan for the e cards they are as always breathtaking. Such beautiful scenery.????????????xoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Not sure why that link did not work for me.
> http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/allegroDK-moplus-MosaicScarf.html
> One thing I found very helpful when I made my first mosaic was to use the darkest color for the black square on the chart and the lightest color for the white squares. I had started the opposite way and my brain would see a dark color on the chart and want to work a dark color on the cloth. :sm02:


I am struggling with that now, I am using white as the dark square and variegated as the light and my brain can't handle it!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Fantasticly beautiful. You can wear that with pride. Great picture also.


Thank you!!


----------



## PurpleFi

My tree complete with boozy angel.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> My tree complete with boozy angel.


That's gorgeous, have you got enough decorations? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do you mean the original as in the picture on Ravelry? Finding the right length of colorways might be a challenge. Good luck and I am watching this space.


The yarn I am using for the colourway is not working out and I don't think there is anything better in my stash. Oh dear, I'll have to go and buy some yarn!!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> My fault, I highlighted too much!!
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-scarf


You are the highlight of my day. You can never be too much.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful! Well done! xxxooo


Thanks Pam!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My tree complete with boozy angel.


Fabulous!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You are the highlight of my day. You can never be too much.


Awww, thank you sweetie!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> The yarn I am using for the colourway is not working out and I don't think there is anything better in my stash. Oh dear, I'll have to go and buy some yarn!!!


Oh shame on you. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Whelp my sisters, I've just been in to see Stephen and his eyes looked a bit brighter tonight. He didn't feel like us this afternoon. They've given him a CT scan and they say he has pneumonia, it's took long enough to find out. If we hadn't take. Him in yesterday, it was going to be Wednesday before the results were back and then he,d have had to make an appointment to see the dr. He's in a four bed ward and the other old men are all away with the fairys. They talk to each other all night and shout and he says he can't get any sleep. Haha. He's probably the same. I'm going home tomorrow as there's sues mam and dad are going in. I won't drive in the dark, and it's thirty miles from our house. I'm feeling guilty haha, no he assures me I'll see him Wednesday. I wouldn't be going home if I wasn't happier about him. I feel I can breathe again. 

I feel like I've been up at sues forever. She's coping fine and the boys went into see him today. I think they were a little bit shocked. He's soaking from temp and they changed his bed etc again..while we were there. He thinks he can come home tomorrow, I don't think so. His temp is 39 whatever that is. I'm coping because I've got you my sisters but I'm getting tired. 

I'll catch up now.


----------



## jinx

Glad you are breathing. 37 is considered average or normal temperature. Glad he is better and hope he stays until he is definitely on the mend.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Oh Susan I can understand why your heart is sad. In a way this is a good thing. Hopefully now they will get to the root of the problem and get him some relief from the terrible pain he has been suffering from for so long. Hoping the antibiotics work quickly to bring his temperature back to normal and get rid of whatever is causing it. I will keep him and you in my thoughts and prayers.


Thankyou jinx. I just can't understand how it's taken this length of time to find out. He's been to two medical walk ins and they couldn't tell. It's not a rare disease . I'm glad it's not sepsis.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou jinx. I just can't understand how it's taken this length of time to find out. He's been to two medical walk ins and they couldn't tell. It's not a rare disease . I'm glad it's not sepsis.


That is just what I went through. Rapid onset pneumonia with sepsis. It is not anything anyone would want to have. When I was sick I went to hospital, they took an x-ray and had a diagnosis within half an hour. So sorry he has suffered so long with this.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Sweet pea and her cousin Eli decorated the tree today. She is spending the night.
> She made her notes to Santa , and put them in the Christmas mailbox i have.
> Her last request for Christmas ....
> LOVE.
> This kid right? Oh my heart.????????????


She is getting to be a big girl already. It doesn't seem two minutes since she was born, she's a pretty little girl.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> That's gorgeous, have you got enough decorations? xx :sm23: :sm23:


No. Making a few more ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Whelp my sisters, I've just been in to see Stephen and his eyes looked a bit brighter tonight. He didn't feel like us this afternoon. They've given him a CT scan and they say he has pneumonia, it's took long enough to find out. If we hadn't take. Him in yesterday, it was going to be Wednesday before the results were back and then he,d have had to make an appointment to see the dr. He's in a four bed ward and the other old men are all away with the fairys. They talk to each other all night and shout and he says he can't get any sleep. Haha. He's probably the same. I'm going home tomorrow as there's sues mam and dad are going in. I won't drive in the dark, and it's thirty miles from our house. I'm feeling guilty haha, no he assures me I'll see him Wednesday. I wouldn't be going home if I wasn't happier about him. I feel I can breathe again.
> 
> I feel like I've been up at sues forever. She's coping fine and the boys went into see him today. I think they were a little bit shocked. He's soaking from temp and they changed his bed etc again..while we were there. He thinks he can come home tomorrow, I don't think so. His temp is 39 whatever that is. I'm coping because I've got you my sisters but I'm getting tired.
> 
> I'll catch up now.


So sorry he's got pneumonia but also pleased they have found out what's wrong with him and can now sort him out. Don't think he'll be home tomorrow either but at least you should be able to sleep better tonight. He will be home soon and will probably be surprised at how knocked out he feels, it might take a while to build his strength up. By the way a temperature of 39 is 102 in old money which is quite high. Look after yourself and know we are all here for you. xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oh dear Susan, I feel your stress and anxiety but have faith in the doctors, I'm sure they'll get to the bottom of it and get him well and back with you again. Sending you enormous comforting hugs and I wish I could be with you to help you shoulder this. Love you xxxxxx


Your room is ready.......thanx sweetheart. I feel easier tonight.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> No. Making a few more ????????????????


Is the back of the tree bare? xx :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> It's finished! Going to start another one, I loved knitting it so much!! xxxx


I love it. I still can't see what I couldn't see before when you said it wasn't right....did you understand that?


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> The more I read the more I am glad I do most of my shopping on line. Of course that has it's frustrations also.


We're back to rain here and it made for a wet trip to do the grocery shopping this morning. It's nice to get out, though, so I didn't mind too much. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My tree complete with boozy angel.


Beautiful as always! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Whelp my sisters, I've just been in to see Stephen and his eyes looked a bit brighter tonight. He didn't feel like us this afternoon. They've given him a CT scan and they say he has pneumonia, it's took long enough to find out. If we hadn't take. Him in yesterday, it was going to be Wednesday before the results were back and then he,d have had to make an appointment to see the dr. He's in a four bed ward and the other old men are all away with the fairys. They talk to each other all night and shout and he says he can't get any sleep. Haha. He's probably the same. I'm going home tomorrow as there's sues mam and dad are going in. I won't drive in the dark, and it's thirty miles from our house. I'm feeling guilty haha, no he assures me I'll see him Wednesday. I wouldn't be going home if I wasn't happier about him. I feel I can breathe again.
> 
> I feel like I've been up at sues forever. She's coping fine and the boys went into see him today. I think they were a little bit shocked. He's soaking from temp and they changed his bed etc again..while we were there. He thinks he can come home tomorrow, I don't think so. His temp is 39 whatever that is. I'm coping because I've got you my sisters but I'm getting tired.
> 
> I'll catch up now.


Thank goodness he's finally getting the treatment he needs to get well. I hope he shows improvement soon and feels better soon, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I love it. I still can't see what I couldn't see before when you said it wasn't right....did you understand that?


Makes complete sense to me! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Is the back of the tree bare? xx :sm15:


No. I just like loads and loads of decorations.

Here's the latest


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> No. I just like loads and loads of decorations.


Really? I would never have guessed. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Really? I would never have guessed. xx :sm23: :sm23:


And everyone tells a story. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> And everyone tells a story. X


Yes I can relate to that, all my stuffed toys in my cabinet tell of our travels. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> No. I just like loads and loads of decorations.
> 
> Here's the latest


Intriguing. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> No. I just like loads and loads of decorations.
> 
> Here's the latest


Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Susan so thankful he's on the mend. I was in hospital well over a week when i was hit with pneumonia. So tell him to get comfy for a few days more i would think. 

Give him my love. ????????
So glad you will be able to rest a bit now. 

Sweet pea is growing up sooooo fast ! I was telling June earlier that I've had to repair her sweater you made her again. She loves it so much that she wears it all the time ! And she can be a little rough neck lol.
Much love and hugs to you. Xoxo????????????


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It's finished! Going to start another one, I loved knitting it so much!! xxxx


Those colours are very chic.. it will look great with basic black. :sm24:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely to hear from you Rebecca, Roll on Christmas and some time off!


Ditto Rebecca. xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't come near here then, it rained nearly all day yesterday and still trying hard to drown us today although DH did get a short walk in this morning just to see where the big forestry machine that was delivered yesterday went. Just up the road from our back gate. Yes it's that time of year again, everywhere is wet and muddy and the timber lorries will be trundling back and fore by the end of the week. xx


I always get your life confused with mine...very similar. xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> The more I read the more I am glad I do most of my shopping on line. Of course that has it's frustrations also.


Me too, I'm getting I like it more all the time.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> They came to wish you happy holidays. I think I might frighten if I saw something looking in the window. Yesterday I was startled when the Roomba snuck around the corner and into the office. I just caught the movement out of the corner of my eye and jumped. Silly old lady, me.


That reminds me I haven't seen my cat lately... I shall have to go look for him. How hard could he be to find in the house?


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have had a rotten day today, but thought I would drop in and say 'hi'???????? anyway. I haven't caught up with anything today, and I am heading off to bed soon; so will probably do some catchup after shopping, and whatever else has to get done .... unleast until my brain tells me that i have ďone enough physical things, and it is time to rest. So have a great day, and I will just 'keep on keeping on' ???????? Goodnight, have a great day, whatever time it is in your neighbourhood! xoxoxo


Tomorrow shall be a better day. xxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> She said it was her favorite part of the holidays.
> We asked what do you mean? And she told us that she loved the holidays because she gets to spend time with everyone She loves, and she wants everyone else to get to do the same.
> ????????????


Sweetpea always reminds me of a ???? cherub. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> My tree complete with boozy angel.


Very pretty, probably even more so lit. xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Whelp my sisters, I've just been in to see Stephen and his eyes looked a bit brighter tonight. He didn't feel like us this afternoon. They've given him a CT scan and they say he has pneumonia, it's took long enough to find out. If we hadn't take. Him in yesterday, it was going to be Wednesday before the results were back and then he,d have had to make an appointment to see the dr. He's in a four bed ward and the other old men are all away with the fairys. They talk to each other all night and shout and he says he can't get any sleep. Haha. He's probably the same. I'm going home tomorrow as there's sues mam and dad are going in. I won't drive in the dark, and it's thirty miles from our house. I'm feeling guilty haha, no he assures me I'll see him Wednesday. I wouldn't be going home if I wasn't happier about him. I feel I can breathe again.
> 
> I feel like I've been up at sues forever. She's coping fine and the boys went into see him today. I think they were a little bit shocked. He's soaking from temp and they changed his bed etc again..while we were there. He thinks he can come home tomorrow, I don't think so. His temp is 39 whatever that is. I'm coping because I've got you my sisters but I'm getting tired.
> 
> I'll catch up now.


So glad they figured it out and he's making strides. Will continue to send healing vibes so he can be back with you all soon. No doubt he will want to get away from the fairy curmudgeon's. xxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. I have downloaded it and will have a go xxxx


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-hat
Did you see this hat I think I want to make it!


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou jinx. I just can't understand how it's taken this length of time to find out. He's been to two medical walk ins and they couldn't tell. It's not a rare disease . I'm glad it's not sepsis.


Did he get any chest X-rays the first 2 times?


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> No. I just like loads and loads of decorations.
> 
> Here's the latest


If it was red it would be a pomegranate! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> My tree complete with boozy angel.


It's beautiful!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> That's gorgeous, have you got enough decorations? xx :sm23: :sm23:


I don't know there are a couple branches that don't have an ornament on it!


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Sweetpea always reminds me of a ???? cherub. xxx


Aww , she's sweet as one.. ... Most of the time lol. ????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-hat
> Did you see this hat I think I want to make it!


I saw it.. Not so sure i like the split in the back..


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> No. I just like loads and loads of decorations.
> 
> Here's the latest


Your tree is so pretty i love it. ????⭐????


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> So glad they figured it out and he's making strides. Will continue to send healing vibes so he can be back with you all soon. No doubt he will want to get away from the fairy curmudgeon's. xxx


I'm happy he's been diagnosed and they will be able to deal with pneumonia. Try to get rest and eat well because you don't want to be sick yourself. I know from experience that when your focus is on the person you love you can forget your own care. Thinking of you with ❤


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> My tree complete with boozy angel.


Wow!!! Beautiful tree and lovely decorations.


----------



## jollypolly

Picture of Bentley under the tree please.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Sweet pea and her cousin Eli decorated the tree today. She is spending the night.
> She made her notes to Santa , and put them in the Christmas mailbox i have.
> Her last request for Christmas ....
> LOVE.
> This kid right? Oh my heart.????????????


She's lovely.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Can you try to get only 1 thing a day done off your list in order of importance Polly. That way you will always feel like you've accomplished something and gradually your list does get shorter. Better not to be overwhelmed by doing more than you can cope with in a day. December is a busy month, don't forget to have your "me time", we all need it!


I'll be happy if I get one thing done. I'm very jumpy. My me time comes late and then I fall asleep that why I'm not here much as I want to be.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> Stop right there. Take a breath and remember you're a woman. OK? Now, what's first?


I've chipped away at the easier things. Probably take on the dishwasher tomorrow. I'd like to cover the wood bench for winter when I get a rope to tie it. Very windy here. I fell asleep earlier so I'm up late tonight chance to catch up on all the chats. Missing mom and hub very much this week.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I always wondered why the right side of knitting was read from right to left. When I figured out it is because we work the stitches from right to left the charts started making more sense to me. When I get confused with a chart I can hold my work up to the chart and easily compare the stitches on my needle to the stitches on the chart. I guess we are adverse to doing that as we are use to reading from left to right.


Why can't they use a different symbol for knits on the back and purls on the back saying the same symbol is different on the back confuses me


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> *WOW* .... CONGRATULATIONS ????????????????????????


Happy for you.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Trying to focus on the good stuff here! So glad they sorted your car and that you got cookies and well done on getting 9 out of 12 tasks done, you're doing better than I am!!! Keep your chin up!! xxxxx


I'm doggy paddling thru it. Today I went to get boxes and was too,tired to use them when I got home so I fell asleep which was what I needed. Maybe tomorrow I'll get to work.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> 9 is better than none love.????
> 
> Lists can be helpful....but they can also make things seems completely out of reach.
> Break up your list into days.
> Day one: and etc.. It makes each task seem much more doable.
> And way less stressful!????
> It builds up though doesn't it. I get it. But we are here for ya to let off steam when you want.
> Hope things are better tomorrow than they were today.xoxo


Each day I make 4 boxes on half an envelope and write 3 things to do and one for fun I do what I can. Just feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## jinx

Very unique and unusual.


PurpleFi said:


> No. I just like loads and loads of decorations.
> 
> Here's the latest


----------



## jinx

That looks like a fun pattern. Guessing the opening is so the mosaic can be worked in rows.


binkbrice said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-hat
> Did you see this hat I think I want to make it!


----------



## jinx

I have an list also. It is never ending. Today I will take the filter out the dishwasher to clean it again. Hoping that solves the problem of having one or two dishes that are not getting entirely clean. I also have several phone calls to make. I hate making calls and put them off and then end up spending hours taking care of business. Knowing I have the same issues as others makes things easier to bear. Hang in there you are not alone. 


jollypolly said:


> I've chipped away at the easier things. Probably take on the dishwasher tomorrow. I'd like to cover the wood bench for winter when I get a rope to tie it. Very windy here. I fell asleep earlier so I'm up late tonight chance to catch up on all the chats. Missing mom and hub very much this week.


----------



## jinx

I know what your mean. I find that puzzling also.


jollypolly said:


> Why can't they use a different symbol for knits on the back and purls on the back saying the same symbol is different on the back confuses me


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a non-raining Wales, we so far. I AM going to finish my cards today, they won't do themselves (I've tried that) and nobody else will. That's it for the day, see you later off to get writer's cramp. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a non-raining Wales, we so far. I AM going to finish my cards today, they won't do themselves (I've tried that) and nobody else will. That's it for the day, see you later off to get writer's cramp. xx


Morning. I stopped sending cards when it stopped being enjoyable and became a chore. I put the monies I saved on cards into the red kettle for the Salvation Army.


----------



## jinx

So what to do when I get up at 1 a.m. Hm. Read email and connections. Time to start the washer and dryer. Dishwasher is already taken care of. Do not want to start the Roomba yet as it is noisy. I like that it is noisy so I can hopefully avoid tripping over it. It is the perfect time of day to make phone calls to places that are open 24 hours, no waiting on hold.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry but cloudy Surrey. I am having a Christmas party this morning for all my WI groups. Non alcoholic mulled wine is on the house and making the house smell very Christmassy.

Off to do stuff, so happy Monday and catch you later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I stopped sending cards when it stopped being enjoyable and became a chore. I put the monies I saved on cards into the red kettle for the Salvation Army.


I've cut right back but still have to do some, DH delivers the neighbourhood ones. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Monday. A Christmassy aroma is a great addition to a party atmosphere.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but cloudy Surrey. I am having a Christmas party this morning for all my WI groups. Non alcoholic mulled wine is on the house and making the house smell very Christmassy.
> 
> Off to do stuff, so happy Monday and catch you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou jinx. I just can't understand how it's taken this length of time to find out. He's been to two medical walk ins and they couldn't tell. It's not a rare disease . I'm glad it's not sepsis.


I'm so glad too, it did cross my mind, as I know it did yours after Karen. You are rightly sounding more positive, I hope Stephen continues to improve. You are all in my thoughts! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I love it. I still can't see what I couldn't see before when you said it wasn't right....did you understand that?


Yep, understood it perfectly and thank you, also for you selective myopia!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> And everyone tells a story. X


You don't really need a tree, you can't see it anyway!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Those colours are very chic.. it will look great with basic black. :sm24:


I bought a bargain basement priced camel coat, just in case anyone wanted to take me somewhere smart (yeah, right!) and wanted something smart to wear with it. It works well!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-hat
> Did you see this hat I think I want to make it!


Exact match for the scarf but I'm not sure about the style of the hat, I think I'd feel like Sunbonnet Sue!!! That pretty yarn is discontinued, shame!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm doggy paddling thru it. Today I went to get boxes and was too,tired to use them when I got home so I fell asleep which was what I needed. Maybe tomorrow I'll get to work.


No good trying to do anything when you're tired and a nap can do you the world of good. Having said that, I have never been able to nap during the day even when pregnant but DH does it very well and often!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Each day I make 4 boxes on half an envelope and write 3 things to do and one for fun I do what I can. Just feeling overwhelmed.


That's a great idea but always make sure you do the fun thing, even if you don't do all the chores!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but cloudy Surrey. I am having a Christmas party this morning for all my WI groups. Non alcoholic mulled wine is on the house and making the house smell very Christmassy.
> 
> Off to do stuff, so happy Monday and catch you later. xxx


Make sure you get some of the real stuff for yourself! I can see you hiding in the utility room swigging red wine straight out of the bottle if it all gets a bit much!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Hope it all goes well and you enjoy it! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No good trying to do anything when you're tired and a nap can do you the world of good. Having said that, I have never been able to nap during the day even when pregnant but DH does it very well and often!!! xxxx


I can't either but my DH can do it exceptionally well, like morning, afternoon and evening, it makes for scintillating conversation and company. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Whelp my sisters, I've just been in to see Stephen and his eyes looked a bit brighter tonight. He didn't feel like us this afternoon. They've given him a CT scan and they say he has pneumonia, it's took long enough to find out. If we hadn't take. Him in yesterday, it was going to be Wednesday before the results were back and then he,d have had to make an appointment to see the dr. He's in a four bed ward and the other old men are all away with the fairys. They talk to each other all night and shout and he says he can't get any sleep. Haha. He's probably the same. I'm going home tomorrow as there's sues mam and dad are going in. I won't drive in the dark, and it's thirty miles from our house. I'm feeling guilty haha, no he assures me I'll see him Wednesday. I wouldn't be going home if I wasn't happier about him. I feel I can breathe again.
> 
> I feel like I've been up at sues forever. She's coping fine and the boys went into see him today. I think they were a little bit shocked. He's soaking from temp and they changed his bed etc again..while we were there. He thinks he can come home tomorrow, I don't think so. His temp is 39 whatever that is. I'm coping because I've got you my sisters but I'm getting tired.
> 
> I'll catch up now.


Thank Heavens. They have finally found the problem which they can fix. I am so relieved. Have a rest at home. You need it now.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't either but my DH can do it exceptionally well, like morning, afternoon and evening, it makes for scintillating conversation and company. xx :sm16: :sm16:


It's a male thing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Lake effect flurries expected when the wind turns from the southwest. We had dustings of snow both Saturday and Sunday.
Saturday we were in the Bell store setting up an account to get connected to Bell's fibre optic network since they have been installing fibre optic cables in my subdivision for the past month. Then Sunday the tech was here for half the day installing all the cables and hooking up our telephone and wireless network box. 
And I had to run all my weekend chores as well. DD and I ended up going to Costco at night after we were at the Bell store. We found a house north of here that has their house decorated for Christmas. They have 2 TVs on the OUTSIDE of their house and the lights flash to music. Their neighbours must love them. They do have a bucket at the end of their drive as they are raising money for cancer. Some cars had stopped on the road to enjoy the display.
I had 66 emails waiting when the internet was hooked up again. 
Thank you Josephine and Susan for my ecards. I have to admit, I haven't done anything for Christmas yet. No presents, no cards. Canada Post is still back-logged and there are still picket lines around our district sorting station. Mum did put up our slinky tree when I said I was going to get a live tree.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Each day I make 4 boxes on half an envelope and write 3 things to do and one for fun I do what I can. Just feeling overwhelmed.





London Girl said:


> That's a great idea but always make sure you do the fun thing, even if you don't do all the chores!! xxxx


For sure. And the chores will still be there, waiting. The fun thing may be time limited.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No good trying to do anything when you're tired and a nap can do you the world of good. Having said that, I have never been able to nap during the day even when pregnant but DH does it very well and often!!! xxxx


You should come to my work. It's enough to make anyone snooze or full out nap.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Exact match for the scarf but I'm not sure about the style of the hat, I think I'd feel like Sunbonnet Sue!!! That pretty yarn is discontinued, shame!! xxxx


Yarnsub.com says that Katia Azteca is a pretty good substitute for the yarn, if you can get that. I've seen some Lionbrand acrylic that would work too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I bought a bargain basement priced camel coat, just in case anyone wanted to take me somewhere smart (yeah, right!) and wanted something smart to wear with it. It works well!! Xxxx


Mum was trying to get me to throw out some of my coats since the rack downstairs is full. I insisted on keeping 2 good long coats, one black winter coat with a fur look collar and the other navy spring coat with a scarf collar. I said I needed them if I go somewhere formal. She laughed. I also kept my snow pants for digging out the driveway. There was a lovely wool grey and white check coat, but it didn't fit me anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but cloudy Surrey. I am having a Christmas party this morning for all my WI groups. Non alcoholic mulled wine is on the house and making the house smell very Christmassy.
> 
> Off to do stuff, so happy Monday and catch you later. xxx


Have a lovely party.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> So what to do when I get up at 1 a.m. Hm. Read email and connections. Time to start the washer and dryer. Dishwasher is already taken care of. Do not want to start the Roomba yet as it is noisy. I like that it is noisy so I can hopefully avoid tripping over it. It is the perfect time of day to make phone calls to places that are open 24 hours, no waiting on hold.


You could play some of those online jigsaw puzzles. Thank you for those links. One of them only had one advert, so our security folks let it through at work. Now I can do something while I'm waiting for the beeps, or meetings.
Ravelry got cut off on Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a non-raining Wales, we so far. I AM going to finish my cards today, they won't do themselves (I've tried that) and nobody else will. That's it for the day, see you later off to get writer's cramp. xx


I hope you don't get the writer's cramp too bad. It could interfere with knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have an list also. It is never ending. Today I will take the filter out the dishwasher to clean it again. Hoping that solves the problem of having one or two dishes that are not getting entirely clean. I also have several phone calls to make. I hate making calls and put them off and then end up spending hours taking care of business. Knowing I have the same issues as others makes things easier to bear. Hang in there you are not alone.


If the filter doesn't work, try changing dishwasher detergent. The companies keep changing the formula. That worked for our dishwasher.
I hate making phone calls too, mostly because I know I will spend a lot of that time on hold.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you don't get the writer's cramp too bad. It could interfere with knitting.


Survived it, packed a gift for a neighbour and now I'm done for Christmas, DH needs to get a bottle of wine for another neighbour but that's his problem. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-hat
> Did you see this hat I think I want to make it!





jinx said:


> That looks like a fun pattern. Guessing the opening is so the mosaic can be worked in rows.


I would guess that too.
That does look like an interesting pattern.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm doggy paddling thru it. Today I went to get boxes and was too,tired to use them when I got home so I fell asleep which was what I needed. Maybe tomorrow I'll get to work.


If your body says it's time to sleep, then usually, that is the best thing to do.
There was a saying when we had our place in Florida, "Why do it today, if you can put it off to tomorrow." It made for a relaxed, less stressful way of looking at life.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Why can't they use a different symbol for knits on the back and purls on the back saying the same symbol is different on the back confuses me


I agree with you. It would take 2 more lines on the reference list.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've chipped away at the easier things. Probably take on the dishwasher tomorrow. I'd like to cover the wood bench for winter when I get a rope to tie it. Very windy here. I fell asleep earlier so I'm up late tonight chance to catch up on all the chats. Missing mom and hub very much this week.


<Hug> to you Polly. This is a bad time of year for people who are missing loved ones.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Survived it, packed a gift for a neighbour and now I'm done for Christmas, DH needs to get a bottle of wine for another neighbour but that's his problem. xx


Congratulations. Now it's just grocery shopping and Christmas visits. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

I was going to stop at the store on the way to work, but I'm late, so I'll have to buy something in the cafeteria.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations. Now it's just grocery shopping and Christmas visits. :sm24:


No visits to do so yes just groceries and still 15 days to go. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> If the filter doesn't work, try changing dishwasher detergent. The companies keep changing the formula. That worked for our dishwasher.
> I hate making phone calls too, mostly because I know I will spend a lot of that time on hold.


Thanks for the idea. I never knew we were suppose to clean the filter. After 5 years I started having dirty dishes. I checked online and found out how easy and quick it is to do. I also found out it was suppose to be part of normal maintenance. However, manufacturers tend to forget to mention that.
It is now 6 a.m. and I have done several jigsaw.


----------



## Jeanek

Susan, So glad there was a diagnosis made and treatment can begin. I am sure you will see great improvement. Pneumonia is nasty and will take time for him to regain his strength. Will continue to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> No good trying to do anything when you're tired and a nap can do you the world of good. Having said that, I have never been able to nap during the day even when pregnant but DH does it very well and often!!! xxxx


The oldest memories i have are of crawling under the coffee table and taking a nap. The sun through the front window was always at just the perfect angle to give me a patch of light to snooze in. 
That has flowed over into adulthood , i sleep better during the day than i do at night.


----------



## linkan

Jeanek said:


> Susan, So glad there was a diagnosis made and treatment can begin. I am sure you will see great improvement. Pneumonia is nasty and will take time for him to regain his strength. Will continue to keep him in my prayers.


How right you are ! Thank heavens for modern medicine.
????


----------



## linkan

I'm up at the crack of early because our power was out again????
Thankfully it only lasted about 15 minutes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> The oldest memories i have are of crawling under the coffee table and taking a nap. The sun through the front window was always at just the perfect angle to give me a patch of light to snooze in.
> That has flowed over into adulthood , i sleep better during the day than i do at night.


Do you still crawl under the coffee table as well? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't either but my DH can do it exceptionally well, like morning, afternoon and evening, it makes for scintillating conversation and company. xx :sm16: :sm16:


True but at least I get some peace and quiet!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yarnsub.com says that Katia Azteca is a pretty good substitute for the yarn, if you can get that. I've seen some Lionbrand acrylic that would work too.


Thanks for that, I meant to have a look this morning but forgot!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you still crawl under the coffee table as well? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I prolly would if i fit haha :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that, I meant to have a look this morning but forgot!! :sm16: xxxx


Are you doing it in DK or aran? If DK Hayfield Spirit might work. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but cloudy Surrey. I am having a Christmas party this morning for all my WI groups. Non alcoholic mulled wine is on the house and making the house smell very Christmassy.
> 
> Off to do stuff, so happy Monday and catch you later. xxx


Have a fun day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We had a very wet day here yesterday but supposed to dry out a bit today. I'll be off this afternoon for a visit and some knitting with a couple of friends. That's my excitement for the day. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a grey and dark Surrey. Had a great time this morning, made a load of non alcoholic mulled wine and everyone brought some nibbles. Mulled wine all went and nearly all the nibbles. The girls bought Mr P and I gardening gloves, some shortbread biscuits and pink fizz. Very kind of them.

Then Mr P and I went to a big supermaket and got most of the Christmas shopping done. Just have to get the fresh vegetables,, milk and cream. 

Now having a much needed sit down and a cup of coffee. xx


----------



## Islander

Good morning.. first happy of the day, the rain has stopped! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yarnsub.com says that Katia Azteca is a pretty good substitute for the yarn, if you can get that. I've seen some Lionbrand acrylic that would work too.


Thanks Nitz, I have looked at both of the those, the postage to the UK makes is a bit pricey for me. I have settled on this, It's King Cole Riot in the shade Magic!! I think it will look great with the white xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum was trying to get me to throw out some of my coats since the rack downstairs is full. I insisted on keeping 2 good long coats, one black winter coat with a fur look collar and the other navy spring coat with a scarf collar. I said I needed them if I go somewhere formal. She laughed. I also kept my snow pants for digging out the driveway. There was a lovely wool grey and white check coat, but it didn't fit me anymore.


I have several like that!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you doing it in DK or aran? If DK Hayfield Spirit might work. xxxx


DK, I'll have a look thank you, but I've just ordered the King Cole!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx

Edit, Yup, you're right, it would have worked well too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a grey and dark Surrey. Had a great time this morning, made a load of non alcoholic mulled wine and everyone brought some nibbles. Mulled wine all went and nearly all the nibbles. The girls bought Mr P and I gardening gloves, some shortbread biscuits and pink fizz. Very kind of them.
> 
> Then Mr P and I went to a big supermaket and got most of the Christmas shopping done. Just have to get the fresh vegetables,, milk and cream.
> 
> Now having a much needed sit down and a cup of coffee. xx


A busy day! Me too, grocery shopping this morning, the shop was much busier this week, then to the charity shop where I volunteered to scrap very old chewing gum off the floor!!It looks great now, that gum has been there since I have!!! I couldn't resist buying this, it's a teeny tiny teddy nativity!!!xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I've come back home for a couple of days unless I think otherwise. Stephens consultant doesn't think it's pneumonia that he's got now, they say it might be pyrexia. He has still got pain and can't breathe properly. They will leave no stone unturned they say. Albert had this at fiftyish and was in hosp for three weeks. They never did find it, although they thought the bug might be in the heart . They are doing more tests tomorrow. But he's been told that he could be in for weeks, not days. Oh bliss.....not....

I got shopping done and only have to get pjs for boys then I'm done for Christmas. Sue and Stephen haven't started theirs yet and probably can't until after Christmas, and that's the least of our worries.

I called in at Alberts to take flowers but forgot to take them! So I had a quick word with him and told him I needed help with Stephen, I can usually cope but this is a bit different.

I've been feeling guilty today, but he said to get home safely, and unless I go to hosp tomorrow I'll go Wednesday afternoon and stay a couple of days. I was thinking I might go to over 60's if all is the same, do you think I'd look heart less?

Thankyou Pam for your lovely card. I've put it on my new fireplace.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks Nitz, I have looked at both of the those, the postage to the UK makes is a bit pricey for me. I have settled on this, It's King Cole Riot in the shade Magic!! I think it will look great with the white xxxx


Fabulous x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> A busy day! Me too, grocery shopping this morning, the shop was much busier this week, then to the charity shop where I volunteered to scrap very old chewing gum off the floor!!It looks great now, that gum has been there since I have!!! I couldn't resist buying this, it's a teeny tiny teddy nativity!!!xxxx


Very cute xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've come back home for a couple of days unless I think otherwise. Stephens consultant doesn't think it's pneumonia that he's got now, they say it might be pyrexia. He has still got pain and can't breathe properly. They will leave no stone unturned they say. Albert had this at fiftyish and was in hosp for three weeks. They never did find it, although they thought the bug might be in the heart . They are doing more tests tomorrow. But he's been told that he could be in for weeks, not days. Oh bliss.....not....
> 
> I got shopping done and only have to get pjs for boys then I'm done for Christmas. Sue and Stephen haven't started theirs yet and probably can't until after Christmas, and that's the least of our worries.
> 
> I called in at Alberts to take flowers but forgot to take them! So I had a quick word with him and told him I needed help with Stephen, I can usually cope but this is a bit different.
> 
> I've been feeling guilty today, but he said to get home safely, and unless I go to hosp tomorrow I'll go Wednesday afternoon and stay a couple of days. I was thinking I might go to over 60's if all is the same, do you think I'd look heart less?
> 
> Thankyou Pam for your lovely card. I've put it on my new fireplace.


You need to keep some normality, but do what you feel is right. Dont forget Flo is there to help you. Xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning.. first happy of the day, the rain has stopped! xxx


We do seem to lead parallel lives, not much rain here today either. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> A busy day! Me too, grocery shopping this morning, the shop was much busier this week, then to the charity shop where I volunteered to scrap very old chewing gum off the floor!!It looks great now, that gum has been there since I have!!! I couldn't resist buying this, it's a teeny tiny teddy nativity!!!xxxx


Groceries on a Monday, now you're doing the confusing. Love your teddy nativity. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> A busy day! Me too, grocery shopping this morning, the shop was much busier this week, then to the charity shop where I volunteered to scrap very old chewing gum off the floor!!It looks great now, that gum has been there since I have!!! I couldn't resist buying this, it's a teeny tiny teddy nativity!!!xxxx


It's adorable! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> If your body says it's time to sleep, then usually, that is the best thing to do.
> There was a saying when we had our place in Florida, "Why do it today, if you can put it off to tomorrow." It made for a relaxed, less stressful way of looking at life.


That is like my motto with my avatar.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've come back home for a couple of days unless I think otherwise. Stephens consultant doesn't think it's pneumonia that he's got now, they say it might be pyrexia. He has still got pain and can't breathe properly. They will leave no stone unturned they say. Albert had this at fiftyish and was in hosp for three weeks. They never did find it, although they thought the bug might be in the heart . They are doing more tests tomorrow. But he's been told that he could be in for weeks, not days. Oh bliss.....not....
> 
> I got shopping done and only have to get pjs for boys then I'm done for Christmas. Sue and Stephen haven't started theirs yet and probably can't until after Christmas, and that's the least of our worries.
> 
> I called in at Alberts to take flowers but forgot to take them! So I had a quick word with him and told him I needed help with Stephen, I can usually cope but this is a bit different.
> 
> I've been feeling guilty today, but he said to get home safely, and unless I go to hosp tomorrow I'll go Wednesday afternoon and stay a couple of days. I was thinking I might go to over 60's if all is the same, do you think I'd look heart less?
> 
> Thankyou Pam for your lovely card. I've put it on my new fireplace.


First, you're welcome. Second, no you would not be heartless to go to over 60's tomorrow. Will keep Stephen in my thoughts and prayers. Many hugs and much love to all of you and healing vibes to Stephen. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Thankyou sisters for your love. I know you are there. Will keep you updated.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've come back home for a couple of days unless I think otherwise. Stephens consultant doesn't think it's pneumonia that he's got now, they say it might be pyrexia. He has still got pain and can't breathe properly. They will leave no stone unturned they say. Albert had this at fiftyish and was in hosp for three weeks. They never did find it, although they thought the bug might be in the heart . They are doing more tests tomorrow. But he's been told that he could be in for weeks, not days. Oh bliss.....not....
> 
> I got shopping done and only have to get pjs for boys then I'm done for Christmas. Sue and Stephen haven't started theirs yet and probably can't until after Christmas, and that's the least of our worries.
> 
> I called in at Alberts to take flowers but forgot to take them! So I had a quick word with him and told him I needed help with Stephen, I can usually cope but this is a bit different.
> 
> I've been feeling guilty today, but he said to get home safely, and unless I go to hosp tomorrow I'll go Wednesday afternoon and stay a couple of days. I was thinking I might go to over 60's if all is the same, do you think I'd look heart less?
> 
> Thankyou Pam for your lovely card. I've put it on my new fireplace.


Stephen probably needs quiet and rest anyway so I wouldn't worry about being there constantly, he knows you love the bones of him!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Groceries on a Monday, now you're doing the confusing. Love your teddy nativity. xxxx


I think Liv will as well. I shall look after it and give it to her when she has her own kids!! Morrisons was so empty last week on Monday morning, we thought we'd try it again but it was bedlam there today! It will be Monday next week too as we are going to Matt's mums for Christmas dinner on Sunday, although I'm getting windy about driving back in the dark, it's about 40 miles!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've come back home for a couple of days unless I think otherwise. Stephens consultant doesn't think it's pneumonia that he's got now, they say it might be pyrexia. He has still got pain and can't breathe properly. They will leave no stone unturned they say. Albert had this at fiftyish and was in hosp for three weeks. They never did find it, although they thought the bug might be in the heart . They are doing more tests tomorrow. But he's been told that he could be in for weeks, not days. Oh bliss.....not....
> 
> I got shopping done and only have to get pjs for boys then I'm done for Christmas. Sue and Stephen haven't started theirs yet and probably can't until after Christmas, and that's the least of our worries.
> 
> I called in at Alberts to take flowers but forgot to take them! So I had a quick word with him and told him I needed help with Stephen, I can usually cope but this is a bit different.
> 
> I've been feeling guilty today, but he said to get home safely, and unless I go to hosp tomorrow I'll go Wednesday afternoon and stay a couple of days. I was thinking I might go to over 60's if all is the same, do you think I'd look heart less?
> 
> Thankyou Pam for your lovely card. I've put it on my new fireplace.


Had to have a quick read up of pyrexia, sounds as though Stephen is in for a lot of tests. Hope they can get to the root of his problem but apparently they don't always find a cause. Hope he is a lot better next time you see him. Keep planning for Christmas things might improve quickly.

Yes go to over 60's, it's not heartless and the company will be better than staying at home fretting. We're all holding your hand. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Had to have a quick read up of pyrexia, sounds as though Stephen is in for a lot of tests. Hope they can get to the root of his problem but apparently they don't always find a cause. Hope he is a lot better next time you see him. Keep planning for Christmas things might improve quickly.
> 
> Yes go to over 60's, it's not heartless and the company will be better than staying at home fretting. We're all holding your hand. xx


Amen to that!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think Liv will as well. I shall look after it and give it to her when she has her own kids!! Morrisons was so empty last week on Monday morning, we thought we'd try it again but it was bedlam there today! It will be Monday next week too as we are going to Matt's mums for Christmas dinner on Sunday, although I'm getting windy about driving back in the dark, it's about 40 miles!! xxxx


Ir'a the run up to Christmas, every day will be busy now I'm afraid. Don't think I would drive in the dark either, I didn't like driving in the dark before having my cataracts done now the headlights are even brighter. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ir'a the run up to Christmas, every day will be busy now I'm afraid. Don't think I would drive in the dark either, I didn't like driving in the dark before having my cataracts done now the headlights are even brighter. xxxx


This is on the M2/A2, not a good road. I would duck out of it but the kids would be upset, as would Matt's mum, even though she and her DH always left Sam's place about three pm after Christmas dinner because of the drive back in the dark!! I shall just bite the bullet and do it!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I saw it.. Not so sure i like the split in the back..


The pattern says you can sew it up I kind of like it though for my hair!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> This is on the M2/A2, not a good road. I would duck out of it but the kids would be upset, as would Matt's mum, even though she and her DH always left Sam's place about three pm after Christmas dinner because of the drive back in the dark!! I shall just bite the bullet and do it!! xxxx


Big, brave you. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is on the M2/A2, not a good road. I would duck out of it but the kids would be upset, as would Matt's mum, even though she and her DH always left Sam's place about three pm after Christmas dinner because of the drive back in the dark!! I shall just bite the bullet and do it!! xxxx


I wouldn't want to be driving after dark on that road either! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Thanks Nitz, I have looked at both of the those, the postage to the UK makes is a bit pricey for me. I have settled on this, It's King Cole Riot in the shade Magic!! I think it will look great with the white xxxx


Oh the pretty ! ????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've come back home for a couple of days unless I think otherwise. Stephens consultant doesn't think it's pneumonia that he's got now, they say it might be pyrexia. He has still got pain and can't breathe properly. They will leave no stone unturned they say. Albert had this at fiftyish and was in hosp for three weeks. They never did find it, although they thought the bug might be in the heart . They are doing more tests tomorrow. But he's been told that he could be in for weeks, not days. Oh bliss.....not....
> 
> I got shopping done and only have to get pjs for boys then I'm done for Christmas. Sue and Stephen haven't started theirs yet and probably can't until after Christmas, and that's the least of our worries.
> 
> I called in at Alberts to take flowers but forgot to take them! So I had a quick word with him and told him I needed help with Stephen, I can usually cope but this is a bit different.
> 
> I've been feeling guilty today, but he said to get home safely, and unless I go to hosp tomorrow I'll go Wednesday afternoon and stay a couple of days. I was thinking I might go to over 60's if all is the same, do you think I'd look heart less?
> 
> Thankyou Pam for your lovely card. I've put it on my new fireplace.


Would Stephen want. you sitting at home Just worrying? .. Of course not. He'll say go mam 
Your such a lovely mother and he knows it????
Love you bunches, hoping and praying that Stephen is well much sooner than they predict. Give him and Sue and the boys my love.
And save some for yourself ????????????
Xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> If your body says it's time to sleep, then usually, that is the best thing to do.
> There was a saying when we had our place in Florida, "Why do it today, if you can put it off to tomorrow." It made for a relaxed, less stressful way of looking at life.


Today I heard tic tic on the CD player which had caused the battery to die in the car before. I went back to dealer and it didn't tic. But when I started it a message said ejecting disc but no disc was in it and it said disc error so I went back in and it did it for him this time so I'm going back there tomorrow. Hope they replace the unit. It also makes a bit of static on the station and there's an occasional buck. I'm so upset because I'm thinking the car will send me into the steering wheel again. Today is the tomorrow I put off yesterday ???? Need to check the dishwasher.


----------



## jinx

You helped me today Polly. I had this list of phone calls to make. I so wanted to get those calls checked off on my list of things to do. Thinking how i encouraged you to mark things off your list helped me get those phone calls checked off my list. Well all but one, I saved that one for tomorrow. 
I sure hope they get that car of your figured out. That thing has caused you nothing but trouble since the day you got it.


jollypolly said:


> Today I heard tic tic on the CD player which had caused the battery to die in the car before. I went back to dealer and it didn't tic. But when I started it a message said ejecting disc but no disc was in it and it said disc error so I went back in and it did it for him this time so I'm going back there tomorrow. Hope they replace the unit. It also makes a bit of static on the station and there's an occasional buck. I'm so upset because I'm thinking the car will send me into the steering wheel again. Today is the tomorrow I put off yesterday ???? Need to check the dishwasher.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We are glad when you pop in to say "hi." Hope knowing we are here for you makes your rotten day a little bit more bearable. Hugs and loving wishes headed your way.


Thanks Jinx, I think they must have reached me, as I am feeling much better now. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Is the right one translated?


Yes it is, by Gayle Roehm. All of the patterns are charted, the same as the first book.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh yes!!


I got them from The Book Depository, with very fast post!


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is shopping day. Mr. Wonderful will pick up the grocery order from Walmart. Then he will drive 20 miles in the opposite direction to pick up our sons birthday present. He also has a few other stops to make. Gee, I do not mind shopping day at all. 
I am hoping to decorate the Christmas tree ornaments that I made as presents for my family. My get up and go has got up and gone. Trying very hard to force myself to do things to have everything accomplished before Christmas. Sometimes when I get started with a project it is easy to finish it. It is the getting started that is hard.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. Going to have a very lazy today. Taking Mr P out for a birthday lunch and then our WI Christmas party is this evening as we have to move from a Wednesday to a Tuesday in December. Sorry Jinx!

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. Going to have a very lazy today. Taking Mr P out for a birthday lunch and then our WI Christmas party is this evening as we have to move from a Wednesday to a Tuesday in December. Sorry Jinx!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Birthday Greeting to Mr. P. Think today is his birthday, but you might have changed that day also. ;^)
Looks like Bentley is doing a fantastic job of guarding the tree.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all eventually from a dull, cloudy Wales. Been slaving in the kitchen again but have now got today's and tomorrow's dinner done. After all that hard work I will have a knitting afternoon :sm24: Just waiting for Christmas to be over and hoping the house market will pick up a bit, it's dead at the moment. Back later when I've caught up with myself. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all eventually from a dull, cloudy Wales. Been slaving in the kitchen again but have now got today's and tomorrow's dinner done. After all that hard work I will have a knitting afternoon :sm24: Just waiting for Christmas to be over and hoping the house market will pick up a bit, it's dead at the moment. Back later when I've caught up with myself. xx


Morning. I thought you overslept this a.m. I should have known you were busy in the kitchen. I also hope the housing market picks up for you. It must be hard living in limbo for so many months.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and -2'C (28'F). We had a dusting of snow yesterday and we are supposed to get a dusting of snow again, all thanks to the wind coming off Lake Ontario.
The certificate server was changed this week and now I can't get onto anything including Google. I was told to re-image my machine. (Reset it back to just Windows and I have to re-install all the software that I use) It was just re-imaged. Personally I think that's the problem. It was working better before.
I didn't knit a stitch last night. I spent the whole night trying to connect to a streaming service to watch old episodes of a show that is on Thursday when I go to Knit Night. I wasn't able to connect. Apparently I signed up for the service years ago and can't remember the password. So I have to wait until tonight to try again with a reset password.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all eventually from a dull, cloudy Wales. Been slaving in the kitchen again but have now got today's and tomorrow's dinner done. After all that hard work I will have a knitting afternoon :sm24: Just waiting for Christmas to be over and hoping the house market will pick up a bit, it's dead at the moment. Back later when I've caught up with myself. xx


The housing market is dead here too. We've had incidents with foreign investors so they are no longer buying houses in Toronto, so people who live in Toronto are buying in Toronto instead of out here. And interest rates are going up. We have an appointment with the bank to re-negotiate our mortgage before they go up again.
The housing market always picks up in the spring. No one wants to move just before Christmas. You'd lose all the Christmas presents. :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I thought you overslept this a.m. I should have known you were busy in the kitchen. I also hope the housing market picks up for you. It must be hard living in limbo for so many months.


Sleep in? Chance would be a fine thing. I didn't keep all our Christmas stuff when we thought we were moving so now have a very bare house, I think there are still some things I could put up but which box are they in? xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is shopping day. Mr. Wonderful will pick up the grocery order from Walmart. Then he will drive 20 miles in the opposite direction to pick up our sons birthday present. He also has a few other stops to make. Gee, I do not mind shopping day at all.
> I am hoping to decorate the Christmas tree ornaments that I made as presents for my family. My get up and go has got up and gone. Trying very hard to force myself to do things to have everything accomplished before Christmas. Sometimes when I get started with a project it is easy to finish it. It is the getting started that is hard.


I know exactly what you mean !

Sometimes i spend a week just deciding on the right pattern/yarn combination. Once that is decided i have to either copy it out by hand , or get my sweet sister to make me a hard copy. Which sometimes takes a minute since we don't see other as much as we'd like.
THEN.. lol , i have to organize the folder for it, find the needles and row counters and such before i finally begin.

I'm such a coocoo nut lol.
I use to be so organized...... ????

I looked through every tote and bag for the yarn for a wrap I'm making and i know i sat it in my closet right on top ! 
TWO hours later i find it in the closet but not anywhere near where i left it. 
By the time i found it i didn't have time to start the thing because i needed to give dh a back massage and go to bed. He gets these big knots in his lower back that hurts him so much. He says he wouldn't be able to work like he does if i didn't work those knots out.
Poor hon hon.. 
I never did get to sleep though. Upset tummy ????
This is maybe the third time in my life that I've had heartburn. I don't like it. I feel so sorry for people who get it all the time.

Okay ramble over , I'm going to bed my brain is trying to hard .
Hope y'all are having a beautiful day/night.
Hugs and love Xoxo????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The housing market is dead here too. We've had incidents with foreign investors so they are no longer buying houses in Toronto, so people who live in Toronto are buying in Toronto instead of out here. And interest rates are going up. We have an appointment with the bank to re-negotiate our mortgage before they go up again.
> The housing market always picks up in the spring. No one wants to move just before Christmas. You'd lose all the Christmas presents. :sm17:


We had to move out of our last house on Dec. 17th. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. Going to have a very lazy today. Taking Mr P out for a birthday lunch and then our WI Christmas party is this evening as we have to move from a Wednesday to a Tuesday in December. Sorry Jinx!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday to you. And Happy Birthday to Mr. P.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is shopping day. Mr. Wonderful will pick up the grocery order from Walmart. Then he will drive 20 miles in the opposite direction to pick up our sons birthday present. He also has a few other stops to make. Gee, I do not mind shopping day at all.
> I am hoping to decorate the Christmas tree ornaments that I made as presents for my family. My get up and go has got up and gone. Trying very hard to force myself to do things to have everything accomplished before Christmas. Sometimes when I get started with a project it is easy to finish it. It is the getting started that is hard.


I completely agree with you jinx. I was like that on Sunday, hardly moved all day, not good for me but today is bright and sunny here, although a bit chilly so I made myself go and tidy up the leaves in the garden. At least I will have achieved _something_ today! Hope your mojo is only tucked down the side of your chair and you find it soon!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. Going to have a very lazy today. Taking Mr P out for a birthday lunch and then our WI Christmas party is this evening as we have to move from a Wednesday to a Tuesday in December. Sorry Jinx!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


....and a very happy Wednesday to you too dear. Happy Birthday Mr P!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is shopping day. Mr. Wonderful will pick up the grocery order from Walmart. Then he will drive 20 miles in the opposite direction to pick up our sons birthday present. He also has a few other stops to make. Gee, I do not mind shopping day at all.
> I am hoping to decorate the Christmas tree ornaments that I made as presents for my family. My get up and go has got up and gone. Trying very hard to force myself to do things to have everything accomplished before Christmas. Sometimes when I get started with a project it is easy to finish it. It is the getting started that is hard.


I have the other problem. I start, I have trouble finishing.
Have a good shopping day. I hope the roads are clear for Mr. Wonderful.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I found the best way to use those charts was to print them out a bit larger, colour the symbols in each square with a different colour and then write out what t he different colours indicated. That's the only way I was able to get my head round it and knit by chair back covers!!! Good luck!!


Thanks June, I had a feeling that would be the way to go! I have tried a few times to get started, but my work just wasn't looking right, so I have already begun the process of enlarging the pattern that I want to try. I just have to get it printed, but my printer doesn't want to work atm!????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Birthday Greeting to Mr. P. Think today is his birthday, but you might have changed that day also. ;^)
> Looks like Bentley is doing a fantastic job of guarding the tree.


But his legs have fallen off!!! :sm06: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Today I heard tic tic on the CD player which had caused the battery to die in the car before. I went back to dealer and it didn't tic. But when I started it a message said ejecting disc but no disc was in it and it said disc error so I went back in and it did it for him this time so I'm going back there tomorrow. Hope they replace the unit. It also makes a bit of static on the station and there's an occasional buck. I'm so upset because I'm thinking the car will send me into the steering wheel again. Today is the tomorrow I put off yesterday ???? Need to check the dishwasher.


Do you need the seat to move? Can you set it where you want it and have the technician take the fuse out or take the wire off so it doesn't move again? Maybe he can do that when he changes the CDplayer. I have a CD player in my car and I've never used it. It would probably eat my cd and never give it back.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all eventually from a dull, cloudy Wales. Been slaving in the kitchen again but have now got today's and tomorrow's dinner done. After all that hard work I will have a knitting afternoon :sm24: Just waiting for Christmas to be over and hoping the house market will pick up a bit, it's dead at the moment. Back later when I've caught up with myself. xx


It'll soon be over love and next Christmas, you will be able to make up for it in your lovely new home!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and -2'C (28'F). We had a dusting of snow yesterday and we are supposed to get a dusting of snow again, all thanks to the wind coming off Lake Ontario.
> The certificate server was changed this week and now I can't get onto anything including Google. I was told to re-image my machine. (Reset it back to just Windows and I have to re-install all the software that I use) It was just re-imaged. Personally I think that's the problem. It was working better before.
> I didn't knit a stitch last night. I spent the whole night trying to connect to a streaming service to watch old episodes of a show that is on Thursday when I go to Knit Night. I wasn't able to connect. Apparently I signed up for the service years ago and can't remember the password. So I have to wait until tonight to try again with a reset password.


Bloomin' passwords!! I have read some really hilarious funnies on Facebook about them but mostly too rude to repost here!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Enjoy the results.


I will, when I finally get them! ????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I wasn't being rude Jinx. I'm rather OCD myself. Everything should be straight, especially hanging pictures.


I think there might be a bit of that in all of us! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> But his legs have fallen off!!! :sm06: :sm15: xxxx


That made me laugh out loud xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I know exactly what you mean !
> 
> Sometimes i spend a week just deciding on the right pattern/yarn combination. Once that is decided i have to either copy it out by hand , or get my sweet sister to make me a hard copy. Which sometimes takes a minute since we don't see other as much as we'd like.
> THEN.. lol , i have to organize the folder for it, find the needles and row counters and such before i finally begin.
> 
> I'm such a coocoo nut lol.
> I use to be so organized...... ????
> 
> I looked through every tote and bag for the yarn for a wrap I'm making and i know i sat it in my closet right on top !
> TWO hours later i find it in the closet but not anywhere near where i left it.
> By the time i found it i didn't have time to start the thing because i needed to give dh a back massage and go to bed. He gets these big knots in his lower back that hurts him so much. He says he wouldn't be able to work like he does if i didn't work those knots out.
> Poor hon hon..
> I never did get to sleep though. Upset tummy ????
> This is maybe the third time in my life that I've had heartburn. I don't like it. I feel so sorry for people who get it all the time.
> 
> Okay ramble over , I'm going to bed my brain is trying to hard .
> Hope y'all are having a beautiful day/night.
> Hugs and love Xoxo????


Hope the heartburn is long gone! I used to get it really badly then found out I had a hiatus hernia so I take a pill every day and no heartburn. Maybe get it checked out of it persists?! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We had to move out of our last house on Dec. 17th. xx


Well, on the plus side, at least you haven't had to do that this time! Small comfort, I know!xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes dear, I had many false starts on all three projects and I had to abandon a fourth one because I felt the pattern was wrong. Just keep plugging away and all will suddenly become clear, you can do it!!!! xxxx


Thanks for your faith in my talents, I will not let this beat me; I didn't buy these books so that they could sit, untouched, in a cupboard!????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, on the plus side, at least you haven't had to do that this time! Small comfort, I know!xxxx


I'd move Christmas Day if I had to. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

A late good morning from London to you all! It being cinema day today, we are going to see Tulip Fever - no, I don't know either! DH pointed out there are no buses coming down our road today, they have all been diverted, probably for roadworks. It is a very long walk to the next bus stop so we will take the car to town today, hope we can park ok, it being Christmas and all!!

Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'd move Christmas Day if I had to. xxxx


I know!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you can all open this. I don't have e-cards and the postage is ridiculous, I would prefer to buy yarn and knit something for charity. Happy Christmas everyone. xx Fingers crossed, here goes.


That is beautiful, Merry Christmas to you also. xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This is on the M2/A2, not a good road. I would duck out of it but the kids would be upset, as would Matt's mum, even though she and her DH always left Sam's place about three pm after Christmas dinner because of the drive back in the dark!! I shall just bite the bullet and do it!! xxxx


We'll be going to my sister's house for Christmas, so a 1 hour run along Highway 401 (multilane highway). Much better than the 2 hour drive to my brother's house up north. We almost always had snowy weather on the roads to his house. And the drive home would get us home around midnight. 
Good luck with your drive.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Funny you should mention that. We've had four wandering up and down the last few days, DH went out this afternoon to get things ready for the log delivery and there they all were in our garden looking in through the dining room window. xx :sm16: :sm16:


They know something is up, and they are worried about the outcome! Will the next people be good for them, or not? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Um, it is Tuesday, isn't it?


nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday to you. And Happy Birthday to Mr. P.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've come back home for a couple of days unless I think otherwise. Stephens consultant doesn't think it's pneumonia that he's got now, they say it might be pyrexia. He has still got pain and can't breathe properly. They will leave no stone unturned they say. Albert had this at fiftyish and was in hosp for three weeks. They never did find it, although they thought the bug might be in the heart . They are doing more tests tomorrow. But he's been told that he could be in for weeks, not days. Oh bliss.....not....
> 
> I got shopping done and only have to get pjs for boys then I'm done for Christmas. Sue and Stephen haven't started theirs yet and probably can't until after Christmas, and that's the least of our worries.
> 
> I called in at Alberts to take flowers but forgot to take them! So I had a quick word with him and told him I needed help with Stephen, I can usually cope but this is a bit different.
> 
> I've been feeling guilty today, but he said to get home safely, and unless I go to hosp tomorrow I'll go Wednesday afternoon and stay a couple of days. I was thinking I might go to over 60's if all is the same, do you think I'd look heart less?
> 
> Thankyou Pam for your lovely card. I've put it on my new fireplace.


Go to over 60s. You need a distraction.
I hope they find what's ailing Stephen, or can at least make him comfortable.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, my heart is sad, Stephens so poorly. He's been put on the respitary ward, they've done blood tests and all r normal. His temp is raging and he's hot to the extent his shirt gets soaked and then cold and can't get warm. He's having a CT scan tomorrow. He's on fluid drips and anti biotics. He's not a pretty colour either. I'm so lost with him in there. It's hard for Sue too. I don't know weather I feel like sleep tonight. I don't know what my plans are tomorrow. I'll play it by ear.


Oh Susan, I hope there have been some answers by now, and I also hope they are good answers! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> A busy day! Me too, grocery shopping this morning, the shop was much busier this week, then to the charity shop where I volunteered to scrap very old chewing gum off the floor!!It looks great now, that gum has been there since I have!!! I couldn't resist buying this, it's a teeny tiny teddy nativity!!!xxxx


The teddy nativity is lovely.
All the shops are busy this year. With Canada Post not guaranteeing delivery before Christmas, a lot of people are going to the stores and picking things up instead of ordering online. Apparently there are 6 MILLION packages backlogged at Canada Post.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sweet pea and her cousin Eli decorated the tree today. She is spending the night.
> She made her notes to Santa , and put them in the Christmas mailbox i have.
> Her last request for Christmas ....
> LOVE.
> This kid right? Oh my heart.????????????


Beautiful photos xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks Nitz, I have looked at both of the those, the postage to the UK makes is a bit pricey for me. I have settled on this, It's King Cole Riot in the shade Magic!! I think it will look great with the white xxxx


That looks very much like the Lionbrand yarn


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm late again. I'm going to have to type faster.
Everyone have a great day,


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I found that when I knit my Japanese top. There were so many mistakes that I had to put right, some in the chart but most in the translation. But, boy, was it worth the effort!


That is good to know, thank you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I have done a bit of catchup, but now it is time for bed, so have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Um, it is Tuesday, isn't it?


Yep, all day. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. Going to have a very lazy today. Taking Mr P out for a birthday lunch and then our WI Christmas party is this evening as we have to move from a Wednesday to a Tuesday in December. Sorry Jinx!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Sending a very Happy Birthday to Mr. P! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. I thought you overslept this a.m. I should have known you were busy in the kitchen. I also hope the housing market picks up for you. It must be hard living in limbo for so many months.


Ditto from me, Jacky! I truly hope this comes to an end for you soon! I know how living in limbo is, and it's not fun!!! We're heading down to Arizona early tomorrow morning for a few days of house hunting. We'll see how that goes but it will be nice to get away. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sleep in? Chance would be a fine thing. I didn't keep all our Christmas stuff when we thought we were moving so now have a very bare house, I think there are still some things I could put up but which box are they in? xx :sm16: :sm16:


All our Christmas stuff is packed away, too, so it's a bare one here as well! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jacky! I truly hope this comes to an end for you soon! I know how living in limbo is, and it's not fun!!! We're heading down to Arizona early tomorrow morning for a few days of house hunting. We'll see how that goes but it will be nice to get away. xxxooo


You are certainly being treated poorly in regards to the sale of your home. Hoping things come together for you soon and that you find the perfect house to purchase.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hope the heartburn is long gone! I used to get it really badly then found out I had a hiatus hernia so I take a pill every day and no heartburn. Maybe get it checked out of it persists?! xxxx


I was getting it a lot, too, but then found out my stomach stopped working correctly (the name for this is gastro paresis), so now I take a pill for that and no more heartburn! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'd move Christmas Day if I had to. xxxx


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, all day. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Yes, it is Tuesday. It's the day I go to Fiber Social at the LYS, so will be heading there in a couple of hours. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> You are certainly being treated poorly in regards to the sale of your home. Hoping things come together for you soon and that you find the perfect house to purchase.


Thank you, jinx! Traded a couple of e-mails with the attorneys yesterday and, fingers crossed, the paperwork hopefully will be ready for us to sign in a couple of days. Although, if that actually happens we'll be out of town, so won't sign until at least Monday. As long as they've made us wait, they can wait a few days on our timing. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jacky! I truly hope this comes to an end for you soon! I know how living in limbo is, and it's not fun!!! We're heading down to Arizona early tomorrow morning for a few days of house hunting. We'll see how that goes but it will be nice to get away. xxxooo


Good luck with your house-hunting, at least you can have a look we're not even doing that any more in case we find something we love and then lose it again. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, jinx! Traded a couple of e-mails with the attorneys yesterday and, fingers crossed, the paperwork hopefully will be ready for us to sign in a couple of days. Although, if that actually happens we'll be out of town, so won't sign until at least Monday. As long as they've made us wait, they can wait a few days on our timing. xxxooo


Fingers crossed it will happen this time. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck with your house-hunting, at least you can have a look we're not even doing that any more in case we find something we love and then lose it again. xx


I know. We've put it off for that very reason. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Fingers crossed it will happen this time. xx


Thank you. We can hope! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday to you. And Happy Birthday to Mr. P.


Oops my mistake TODAY IS TUESDAY!


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jacky! I truly hope this comes to an end for you soon! I know how living in limbo is, and it's not fun!!! We're heading down to Arizona early tomorrow morning for a few days of house hunting. We'll see how that goes but it will be nice to get away. xxxooo


Good luck with the house hunting xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck with the house hunting xxxx


Thank you! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Surrey. Back from a lovely lunch out with Mr P. He says thank you for his birthday wishes. It's getting dark and quite chilly out. Having a sit down and coffee. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. Going to have a very lazy today. Taking Mr P out for a birthday lunch and then our WI Christmas party is this evening as we have to move from a Wednesday to a Tuesday in December. Sorry Jinx!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


The perfect guardian


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Birthday Greeting to Mr. P. Think today is his birthday, but you might have changed that day also. ;^)
> Looks like Bentley is doing a fantastic job of guarding the tree.


No, it's the right day. Happy birthday Mr P, and many more. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

The Knitter magazine came yesterday. It has two slip stitch jumpers, one has three colours to the mosaic part, but it looks slightly wonky as the straight lines slope to the left as it goes up. I'll try to scan it sometime as it looks interesting.


----------



## SaxonLady

Naughty day today. I have been out to lunch with the Vetlettes for a triple birthday celebration. Set meal so I ate too much. I brought my bit of cake home as I had had enough to eat. DH and I are out this evening for a Christmas meal! Forget the turkey, it'll be me that's stuffed!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I was getting it a lot, too, but then found out my stomach stopped working correctly (the name for this is gastro paresis), so now I take a pill for that and no more heartburn! xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it is Tuesday. It's the day I go to Fiber Social at the LYS, so will be heading there in a couple of hours. xxxooo


Hope you have a great time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all!! Just back from the film and we really enjoyed it, a good story, with a beginning,a middle and an end. The scenery and costumes all looked great too, it was called Tulip Fever and based on a true story!! Got a couple more presents for the family, I really must get wrapping!!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. Going to have a very lazy today. Taking Mr P out for a birthday lunch and then our WI Christmas party is this evening as we have to move from a Wednesday to a Tuesday in December. Sorry Jinx!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


I think it's Tuesday!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I think it's Tuesday!


You are right xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Naughty day today. I have been out to lunch with the Vetlettes for a triple birthday celebration. Set meal so I ate too much. I brought my bit of cake home as I had had enough to eat. DH and I are out this evening for a Christmas meal! Forget the turkey, it'll be me that's stuffed!


Two in one day? I couldn't cope. Hope you can enjoy the second one. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. Going to have a very lazy today. Taking Mr P out for a birthday lunch and then our WI Christmas party is this evening as we have to move from a Wednesday to a Tuesday in December. Sorry Jinx!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Bentley makes the nicest "ornament" of all. Into my Bentley album he goes! xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Birthday Greeting to Mr. P. Think today is his birthday, but you might have changed that day also. ;^)
> Looks like Bentley is doing a fantastic job of guarding the tree.


It is Mr. P's birthday today! :sm12: Happy Birthday again Mr. P! ???? ???? ???? ???? ????


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Mr. P!!

I just started these Wednesday night and almost finished!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all eventually from a dull, cloudy Wales. Been slaving in the kitchen again but have now got today's and tomorrow's dinner done. After all that hard work I will have a knitting afternoon :sm24: Just waiting for Christmas to be over and hoping the house market will pick up a bit, it's dead at the moment. Back later when I've caught up with myself. xx


I'm sleep deprived, I will have to be careful with my culinary skills today. Maybe I should be careful with everything... just saying. :sm08: Good on you for staying ahead of the game. xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and -2'C (28'F). We had a dusting of snow yesterday and we are supposed to get a dusting of snow again, all thanks to the wind coming off Lake Ontario.
> The certificate server was changed this week and now I can't get onto anything including Google. I was told to re-image my machine. (Reset it back to just Windows and I have to re-install all the software that I use) It was just re-imaged. Personally I think that's the problem. It was working better before.
> I didn't knit a stitch last night. I spent the whole night trying to connect to a streaming service to watch old episodes of a show that is on Thursday when I go to Knit Night. I wasn't able to connect. Apparently I signed up for the service years ago and can't remember the password. So I have to wait until tonight to try again with a reset password.


I would think you would hate working on any computer outside of work.. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I know exactly what you mean !
> 
> Sometimes i spend a week just deciding on the right pattern/yarn combination. Once that is decided i have to either copy it out by hand , or get my sweet sister to make me a hard copy. Which sometimes takes a minute since we don't see other as much as we'd like.
> THEN.. lol , i have to organize the folder for it, find the needles and row counters and such before i finally begin.
> 
> I'm such a coocoo nut lol.
> I use to be so organized...... ????
> 
> I looked through every tote and bag for the yarn for a wrap I'm making and i know i sat it in my closet right on top !
> TWO hours later i find it in the closet but not anywhere near where i left it.
> By the time i found it i didn't have time to start the thing because i needed to give dh a back massage and go to bed. He gets these big knots in his lower back that hurts him so much. He says he wouldn't be able to work like he does if i didn't work those knots out.
> Poor hon hon..
> I never did get to sleep though. Upset tummy ????
> This is maybe the third time in my life that I've had heartburn. I don't like it. I feel so sorry for people who get it all the time.
> 
> Okay ramble over , I'm going to bed my brain is trying to hard .
> Hope y'all are having a beautiful day/night.
> Hugs and love Xoxo????


Ranitidine will help and it's over the counter. Bed and heartburn = up all night? No fun. xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> We had to move out of our last house on Dec. 17th. xx


Would you want to do that again? xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday to you. And Happy Birthday to Mr. P.


What kind of "Wednesday" is this Jinx? Wacky? xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I had a feeling that would be the way to go! I have tried a few times to get started, but my work just wasn't looking right, so I have already begun the process of enlarging the pattern that I want to try. I just have to get it printed, but my printer doesn't want to work atm!????????


Give up while you're ahead Judi! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I'd move Christmas Day if I had to. xxxx


So I got my answer..... :sm23:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Um, it is Tuesday, isn't it?


Great... who said it was Wednesday anyhow! :sm16:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The teddy nativity is lovely.
> All the shops are busy this year. With Canada Post not guaranteeing delivery before Christmas, a lot of people are going to the stores and picking things up instead of ordering online. Apparently there are 6 MILLION packages backlogged at Canada Post.


I know I'm waiting for one...xxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Give up while you're ahead Judi! :sm15:


Nope ....... I'm much too bull-headed to do that :sm23: :sm23: there are far too many beautiful patterns that I like, and the girls will need new jumpers for next winter! I really don't like knitting plain items! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jacky! I truly hope this comes to an end for you soon! I know how living in limbo is, and it's not fun!!! We're heading down to Arizona early tomorrow morning for a few days of house hunting. We'll see how that goes but it will be nice to get away. xxxooo


Good luck Pam! :sm24:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Oops my mistake TODAY IS TUESDAY!


So it was you! Don't make that mistake again! :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Naughty day today. I have been out to lunch with the Vetlettes for a triple birthday celebration. Set meal so I ate too much. I brought my bit of cake home as I had had enough to eat. DH and I are out this evening for a Christmas meal! Forget the turkey, it'll be me that's stuffed!


It's Christmas, enjoy. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!! Just back from the film and we really enjoyed it, a good story, with a beginning,a middle and an end. The scenery and costumes all looked great too, it was called Tulip Fever and based on a true story!! Got a couple more presents for the family, I really must get wrapping!!! xxxx


Thank you for the review with NO spoilers June! :sm24:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Mr. P!!
> 
> I just started these Wednesday night and almost finished!


That's lovely yarn Lisa. xxx


----------



## Islander

Pouring cats and dogs again. Was going to cook but think I'll sort things in my woman cave, there has to been something in there that I don't need anymore! Good day to all. xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I've got a lighter heart. We aren't out of the woods yet, but the antibiotics are starting to kick in. So much that he's never far from the bathroom now. TMI....haha. I see him tomorrow. He's sent me a photo he's still unshaven and he does look a bit brighter. The consultants been back and say again that the enzymes in the heart are fine and once again we may never get to the bottom of it, however it does take a lot of time to get over, and he probably won't get to work this side of Christmas. I couldn't care less as long as he's here and we'll.

Guess who came to my house this morning?..... Jim , the window cleaner who arsed up my wallpapering. I knew he'd be round for Christmas he thinks he will get a tip. He's never been near since I sacked him. I just said no thanks. He said he'd been assaulted by the next door neighbour six weeks ago so that's why he didn't come.....he's never been since I sacked him in April, after fleecing me with the papering. Albert used to give him a tenner tip at Christmas. Well he'll have to look a bloody long way to get it this Christmas. It's easy money for him two weeks befor Christmas., does he think I've daft twice....NO WAY.....IM PROUD FOR SAYING NO......I wasn't sharp either, I wished him happy Christmas.

I went to over 60's and won some fig rolls and $6.50. That's in my holiday purse. I think that's all my news for the moment. I'm back hospital visiting twice tomorrow, so I'll be on later tomorrow night. Thankyou for all the loves I'm getting.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. Going to have a very lazy today. Taking Mr P out for a birthday lunch and then our WI Christmas party is this evening as we have to move from a Wednesday to a Tuesday in December. Sorry Jinx!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy birthday mr p...hope you enjoyed your lunch...I hope you didn't have to pay for it????


----------



## grandma susan

Just had a message from sue. She says Stephen seems a bit brighter tonight and he's gone off for another heart scan. They are definitely trying aren't they? She took him an ice lolls in......


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Oops my mistake TODAY IS TUESDAY!


Mistake?


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:
 

> Happy Birthday Mr. P!!
> 
> I just started these Wednesday night and almost finished!


They look very nice!! Socks, I assume? I made one pair and didn't want to make any more - ever!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I know I'm waiting for one...xxx


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Would you want to do that again? xxx


Any time will suit me. xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> It is Mr. P's birthday today! :sm12: Happy Birthday again Mr. P! ???? ???? ???? ???? ????


It is a shame we thought it was Wednesday. It might make us go to an appointment a day early.:sm04: :sm22: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've got a lighter heart. We aren't out of the woods yet, but the antibiotics are starting to kick in. So much that he's never far from the bathroom now. TMI....haha. I see him tomorrow. He's sent me a photo he's still unshaven and he does look a bit brighter. The consultants been back and say again that the enzymes in the heart are fine and once again we may never get to the bottom of it, however it does take a lot of time to get over, and he probably won't get to work this side of Christmas. I couldn't care less as long as he's here and we'll.
> 
> Guess who came to my house this morning?..... Jim , the window cleaner who arsed up my wallpapering. I knew he'd be round for Christmas he thinks he will get a tip. He's never been near since I sacked him. I just said no thanks. He said he'd been assaulted by the next door neighbour six weeks ago so that's why he didn't come.....he's never been since I sacked him in April, after fleecing me with the papering. Albert used to give him a tenner tip at Christmas. Well he'll have to look a bloody long way to get it this Christmas. It's easy money for him two weeks befor Christmas., does he think I've daft twice....NO WAY.....IM PROUD FOR SAYING NO......I wasn't sharp either, I wished him happy Christmas.
> 
> I went to over 60's and won some fig rolls and $6.50. That's in my holiday purse. I think that's all my news for the moment. I'm back hospital visiting twice tomorrow, so I'll be on later tomorrow night. Thankyou for all the loves I'm getting.


That's starting to sound very promising, I really hope he continues to improve by the hour and a few weeks rest won't hurt him, I believe he has been working quite hard? You were quite right with the window cleaner, cheeky b****r!!! Ours drops a card through the door in early December and then does the windows a week later, making sure we know he's there!! We give him a fiver, we _are_ pensioners!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

I am guessing pretty fingerless mitts?


London Girl said:


> They look very nice!! Socks, I assume? I made one pair and didn't want to make any more - ever!!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've got a lighter heart. We aren't out of the woods yet, but the antibiotics are starting to kick in. So much that he's never far from the bathroom now. TMI....haha. I see him tomorrow. He's sent me a photo he's still unshaven and he does look a bit brighter. The consultants been back and say again that the enzymes in the heart are fine and once again we may never get to the bottom of it, however it does take a lot of time to get over, and he probably won't get to work this side of Christmas. I couldn't care less as long as he's here and we'll.
> 
> Guess who came to my house this morning?..... Jim , the window cleaner who arsed up my wallpapering. I knew he'd be round for Christmas he thinks he will get a tip. He's never been near since I sacked him. I just said no thanks. He said he'd been assaulted by the next door neighbour six weeks ago so that's why he didn't come.....he's never been since I sacked him in April, after fleecing me with the papering. Albert used to give him a tenner tip at Christmas. Well he'll have to look a bloody long way to get it this Christmas. It's easy money for him two weeks befor Christmas., does he think I've daft twice....NO WAY.....IM PROUD FOR SAYING NO......I wasn't sharp either, I wished him happy Christmas.
> 
> I went to over 60's and won some fig rolls and $6.50. That's in my holiday purse. I think that's all my news for the moment. I'm back hospital visiting twice tomorrow, so I'll be on later tomorrow night. Thankyou for all the loves I'm getting.


So pleased things are looking brighter, so what if he can't go back to work before Christmas hopefully he will at least be home by then.

Well done for dealing with Jim, he should be paying you for his botched job. Glad you went to over 60's after all and won, things are looking up. Hope you see more improvement tomorrow. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> They look very nice!! Socks, I assume? I made one pair and didn't want to make any more - ever!!!xxxx


I made one, didn't even get the second one done. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Mr. P!!
> 
> I just started these Wednesday night and almost finished!


Well done! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's starting to sound very promising, I really hope he continues to improve by the hour and a few weeks rest won't hurt him, I believe he has been working quite hard? You were quite right with the window cleaner, cheeky b****r!!! Ours drops a card through the door in early December and then does the windows a week later, making sure we know he's there!! We give him a fiver, we _are_ pensioners!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Ditto from me on all of that, Susan. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Great... who said it was Wednesday anyhow! :sm16:


Me! And i know it's Tuesday????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Me! And i know it's Tuesday????


It's nearly Wednesday now. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> So it was you! Don't make that mistake again! :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: xxx


Sorry. Am I forgiven????


----------



## jinx

I made one pair. Hated making them. Everyone else said I would love making them that they are addictive. So I made another pair. I am a slow learned I do not like making socks with sock weight yarn. I make slippers and bed socks with worsted weight yarn and enjoy making them. One year I made 28 Christmas stockings and enjoyed that. However, no one will ever convince me that making socks with socks yarn is fun.


Barn-dweller said:


> I made one, didn't even get the second one done. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I made one pair. Hated making them. Everyone else said I would love making them that they are addictive. So I made another pair. I am a slow learned I do not like making socks with sock weight yarn. I make slippers and bed socks with worsted weight yarn and enjoy making them. One year I made 28 Christmas stockings and enjoyed that. However, no one will ever convince me that making socks with socks yarn is fun.


Nor me. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> It is a shame we thought it was Wednesday. It might make us go to an appointment a day early.:sm04: :sm22: :sm23:


Yes... that might happen! Only nit-wits do that though... :sm17: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday Mr.P !????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've got a lighter heart. We aren't out of the woods yet, but the antibiotics are starting to kick in. So much that he's never far from the bathroom now. TMI....haha. I see him tomorrow. He's sent me a photo he's still unshaven and he does look a bit brighter. The consultants been back and say again that the enzymes in the heart are fine and once again we may never get to the bottom of it, however it does take a lot of time to get over, and he probably won't get to work this side of Christmas. I couldn't care less as long as he's here and we'll.
> 
> Guess who came to my house this morning?..... Jim , the window cleaner who arsed up my wallpapering. I knew he'd be round for Christmas he thinks he will get a tip. He's never been near since I sacked him. I just said no thanks. He said he'd been assaulted by the next door neighbour six weeks ago so that's why he didn't come.....he's never been since I sacked him in April, after fleecing me with the papering. Albert used to give him a tenner tip at Christmas. Well he'll have to look a bloody long way to get it this Christmas. It's easy money for him two weeks befor Christmas., does he think I've daft twice....NO WAY.....IM PROUD FOR SAYING NO......I wasn't sharp either, I wished him happy Christmas.
> 
> I went to over 60's and won some fig rolls and $6.50. That's in my holiday purse. I think that's all my news for the moment. I'm back hospital visiting twice tomorrow, so I'll be on later tomorrow night. Thankyou for all the loves I'm getting.


Good news on all accounts that's what we want to hear. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry. Am I forgiven????


Of course you are! I'm perpetually confused, everyday is Wednesday to me, except maybe Wednesday! ???? xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


 :sm08: :sm08: :sm08: xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I made one pair. Hated making them. Everyone else said I would love making them that they are addictive. So I made another pair. I am a slow learned I do not like making socks with sock weight yarn. I make slippers and bed socks with worsted weight yarn and enjoy making them. One year I made 28 Christmas stockings and enjoyed that. However, no one will ever convince me that making socks with socks yarn is fun.


Oh yes it is.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Yes... that might happen! Only nit-wits do that though... :sm17: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Are you referring to my WI KnitWIts? Xx


----------



## jinx

I am not convinced, yet. ;^)


PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes it is.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I made one pair. Hated making them. Everyone else said I would love making them that they are addictive. So I made another pair. I am a slow learned I do not like making socks with sock weight yarn. I make slippers and bed socks with worsted weight yarn and enjoy making them. One year I made 28 Christmas stockings and enjoyed that. However, no one will ever convince me that making socks with socks yarn is fun.


I'm in the love making them camp, but totally get that you don't and I never hold it against anyone who doesn't like knitting them. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Are you referring to my WI KnitWIts? Xx


Nope, me nit-wit...! I'm the one who goes to Dr appointments when they have none! :sm16: xxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Nope, me nit-wit...! I'm the one who goes to Dr appointments when they have none! :sm16: xxx


I have also done that, on more than one occasion????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a dark, dull Wales but at least it's dry at the moment. Dinner is all ready so think I might block another shawl, I'm sure the one on the blocks is "cooked". Then a busy afternoon knitting, not sure I can keep up with it all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Off to the hairdressers in a minute and then our WI singing group are entertaining a local carehome with carols and Christmas songs. We have done it previous years and we will get mulled wine and mince pies afterwards.

Happy Wednesday, catch you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes... that might happen! Only nit-wits do that though... :sm17: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Knit-wits?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Are you referring to my WI KnitWIts? Xx


Oops, you beat me to it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Off to the hairdressers in a minute and then our WI singing group are entertaining a local carehome with carols and Christmas songs. We have done it previous years and we will get mulled wine and mince pies afterwards.
> 
> Happy Wednesday, catch you later. xx


Sounds great! They obviously don't give you the mulled wine before you sing, it could get a little bawdy!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright and sunny London. The forecast said a max of 7'C but we have 9'C already and it's only 10.40!

Off to visit with my Wednesday friend later and might start some gift wrapping before I go.

Have a good Wednesday everyone, catch you later!! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 am EST and -4'C (28'F) going up to 2'C today. We have a dusting of snow that will melt today and freeze again overnight.
We have a chance of lake effect flurries again.
DD and I ran over to Walmart to get cat food. I actually found a parking spot that wasn't a field away from the store.
I'm half way through the gussets of Stuart's socks. I need to get working faster on these. I want them finished.
I have an appointment with the bank today to renew the mortgage for another 5 years.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London. The forecast said a max of 7'C but we have 9'C already and it's only 10.40!
> 
> Off to visit with my Wednesday friend later and might start some gift wrapping before I go.
> 
> Have a good Wednesday everyone, catch you later!! xxxxxx


Can we trade temperatures? :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Off to the hairdressers in a minute and then our WI singing group are entertaining a local carehome with carols and Christmas songs. We have done it previous years and we will get mulled wine and mince pies afterwards.
> 
> Happy Wednesday, catch you later. xx


More mulled wine. I want some for Christmas now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a dark, dull Wales but at least it's dry at the moment. Dinner is all ready so think I might block another shawl, I'm sure the one on the blocks is "cooked". Then a busy afternoon knitting, not sure I can keep up with it all. xx


I need some of your knitting mojo. I'm getting bored with these dark socks.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Nope, me nit-wit...! I'm the one who goes to Dr appointments when they have none! :sm16: xxx


Ooops, did you think it was Wednesday yesterday, like I did? At least someone corrected me before I left for the bank appointment that is today.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I'm in the love making them camp, but totally get that you don't and I never hold it against anyone who doesn't like knitting them. :sm02: xxxooo


I get 2nd sock syndrome so I can only finish them if I do them 2 at a time. But these charcoal socks are boring me, and the sleeves on my swoncho are black too. I want colour now.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I made one pair. Hated making them. Everyone else said I would love making them that they are addictive. So I made another pair. I am a slow learned I do not like making socks with sock weight yarn. I make slippers and bed socks with worsted weight yarn and enjoy making them. One year I made 28 Christmas stockings and enjoyed that. However, no one will ever convince me that making socks with socks yarn is fun.


I don't know about addictive. I like trying different stitches and techniques and I love the self patterning yarn. I'd be ok with mystery sock yarn where you can't see what pattern is going to appear on the socks until they are knit. :sm01: 
Stuart's Christmas socks are always worsted weight. So easy to do. I'm just colour-challenged at the moment.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> So it was you! Don't make that mistake again! xxx





PurpleFi said:


> Sorry. Am I forgiven????


Of course. (But I might say something different if I had left work, driven home and then found out my appointment with the bank was another day)

:sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I get 2nd sock syndrome so I can only finish them if I do them 2 at a time. But these charcoal socks are boring me, and the sleeves on my swoncho are black too. I want colour now.


I don't blame you. I do them 2 at a time, too. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Ooops, did you think it was Wednesday yesterday, like I did? At least someone corrected me before I left for the bank appointment that is today.


That's cos I went to WI last night and I keep thi king it's Thursday. But it is WEDNESDAY! 
I need more mulled wine!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I made one, didn't even get the second one done. xxxx


I have a single sock with an interesting pattern, I should turn it into a Christmas stocking because I'm never going to get the second one done.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I have a single sock with an interesting pattern, I should turn it into a Christmas stocking because I'm never going to get the second one done.


I like that. Definitely looks like a Christmas stocking xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's starting to sound very promising, I really hope he continues to improve by the hour and a few weeks rest won't hurt him, I believe he has been working quite hard? You were quite right with the window cleaner, cheeky b****r!!! Ours drops a card through the door in early December and then does the windows a week later, making sure we know he's there!! We give him a fiver, we _are_ pensioners!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


We don't have anyone who comes around to clean windows here. We're lucky that all our windows tilt in for cleaning.
We do have boys who walk around the neighbourhood in winter with shovels and will shovel your drive or walkway.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've got a lighter heart. We aren't out of the woods yet, but the antibiotics are starting to kick in. So much that he's never far from the bathroom now. TMI....haha. I see him tomorrow. He's sent me a photo he's still unshaven and he does look a bit brighter. The consultants been back and say again that the enzymes in the heart are fine and once again we may never get to the bottom of it, however it does take a lot of time to get over, and he probably won't get to work this side of Christmas. I couldn't care less as long as he's here and we'll.
> 
> Guess who came to my house this morning?..... Jim , the window cleaner who arsed up my wallpapering. I knew he'd be round for Christmas he thinks he will get a tip. He's never been near since I sacked him. I just said no thanks. He said he'd been assaulted by the next door neighbour six weeks ago so that's why he didn't come.....he's never been since I sacked him in April, after fleecing me with the papering. Albert used to give him a tenner tip at Christmas. Well he'll have to look a bloody long way to get it this Christmas. It's easy money for him two weeks befor Christmas., does he think I've daft twice....NO WAY.....IM PROUD FOR SAYING NO......I wasn't sharp either, I wished him happy Christmas.
> 
> I went to over 60's and won some fig rolls and $6.50. That's in my holiday purse. I think that's all my news for the moment. I'm back hospital visiting twice tomorrow, so I'll be on later tomorrow night. Thankyou for all the loves I'm getting.


I'm glad Stephen is looking and feeling better.
Good for you for saying no to Jim.
Saying Happy Christmas is automatic at this time of year.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Pouring cats and dogs again. Was going to cook but think I'll sort things in my woman cave, there has to been something in there that I don't need anymore! Good day to all. xoxox


You have a "woman cave". Awesome.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have a single sock with an interesting pattern, I should turn it into a Christmas stocking because I'm never going to get the second one done.


It is very Christmassy, so should be a good Christmas stocking! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> That's cos I went to WI last night and I keep thi king it's Thursday. But it is WEDNESDAY!
> I need more mulled wine!


Or, did you say it so Mr P gets his birthday twice? hmmm :sm08:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm very late now. oops.
Everyone have a great day (And it's Wednesday) :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, we have child minding duties, for the forseeable future, while the parents are both working, until they get home later in the evening! Looks like it might be until after New Year, oh well, we get some quality time with the children, and they are with family and not strangers! 

I actually thought I was tired enough to go to sleep, at a reasonable time, but no chance of that happening; so here I am catching up! Hope you all have a lovely day, and Susan, I hope your son is much better now! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> My tree complete with boozy angel.


Very nice xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> The yarn I am using for the colourway is not working out and I don't think there is anything better in my stash. Oh dear, I'll have to go and buy some yarn!!!


It is a very sad day, when one must go out to buy yarn ....... enjoy yourself in the yarn store, before you purchase what you need! I wish there was one near me!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou jinx. I just can't understand how it's taken this length of time to find out. He's been to two medical walk ins and they couldn't tell. It's not a rare disease . I'm glad it's not sepsis.


Sometimes the obvious is not looked for, until other things are ruled out; at least you now know what is wrong!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 am EST and -4'C (28'F) going up to 2'C today. We have a dusting of snow that will melt today and freeze again overnight.
> We have a chance of lake effect flurries again.
> DD and I ran over to Walmart to get cat food. I actually found a parking spot that wasn't a field away from the store.
> I'm half way through the gussets of Stuart's socks. I need to get working faster on these. I want them finished.
> I have an appointment with the bank today to renew the mortgage for another 5 years.


Busy busy Nitz!!! Take care out there! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Can we trade temperatures? :sm01:


Er, thanks but no thanks! ????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I get 2nd sock syndrome so I can only finish them if I do them 2 at a time. But these charcoal socks are boring me, and the sleeves on my swoncho are black too. I want colour now.


Yes you do! Start something else!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Tomorrow shall be a better day. xxx


It was a better day, especially as I now have the missing medication back on board!????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-hat
> Did you see this hat I think I want to make it!


That is a very nice hat, looks like a very good match for June's scarf!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> If it was red it would be a pomegranate! xxx


I absolutely LOVE pomegranates, there was a tree in my yard, when I was growing up, and now I am trying to get a tree for my current yard!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-tile-hat
> Did you see this hat I think I want to make it!





jinx said:


> That looks like a fun pattern. Guessing the opening is so the mosaic can be worked in rows.


Also possibly because the mosaic work doesn't stretch, so is left open.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Why can't they use a different symbol for knits on the back and purls on the back saying the same symbol is different on the back confuses me





jinx said:


> I know what your mean. I find that puzzling also.


That could be in an attempt to minimise the number of symbols needed for the pattern. The number of symbols used in a pattern graph, could mean the difference between making a pattern, or going with a much simpler pattern, for some knitters ... just an idea .... or the people scripting the graph didn't want to use too many symbols! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Exact match for the scarf but I'm not sure about the style of the hat, I think I'd feel like Sunbonnet Sue!!! That pretty yarn is discontinued, shame!! xxxx


I think I would be inclined to put a band below the mosaic, and end the hat with plain yarn above the mosaic also. zoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> No good trying to do anything when you're tired and a nap can do you the world of good. Having said that, I have never been able to nap during the day even when pregnant but DH does it very well and often!!! xxxx


When I was a lot younger, and after the girls were well and truly weaned, I was unable to sleep during the day, unless I was on night shift! Now I sleep whenever my body & brain are in sync, and both acting extremely exhausted! I don't like sleeping during the day, because I am not getting as much done, as I would like to!????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> If your body says it's time to sleep, then usually, that is the best thing to do.
> There was a saying when we had our place in Florida, "Why do it today, if you can put it off to tomorrow." It made for a relaxed, less stressful way of looking at life.


Somethings would never get done, if I did that!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> <Hug> to you Polly. This is a bad time of year for people who are missing loved ones.


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> The oldest memories i have are of crawling under the coffee table and taking a nap. The sun through the front window was always at just the perfect angle to give me a patch of light to snooze in.
> That has flowed over into adulthood , i sleep better during the day than i do at night.


My oldest memory concerning sleep, is my first day of school, and the teacher (NO idea who she was now), Told everyone to pack away whatever we were doing, and go to a cupboard to get a blanket and pillow each, while she put small mattresses on the floor, so that we could have a sleep. I was very indignant about that, and told her that I had stopped having daytime sleeps, and only my little brother, and baby sister still had sleeps during the day! I was given a toy to play with, while the rest of the class had a nap! I don't recall if nap time continued, or I was moved to a more advanced class. ☺


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Nitz, I have looked at both of the those, the postage to the UK makes is a bit pricey for me. I have settled on this, It's King Cole Riot in the shade Magic!! I think it will look great with the white xxxx


I have a very similar colourway to that yarn, but mine is an Australian yarn, and knits up beautifully! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> A busy day! Me too, grocery shopping this morning, the shop was much busier this week, then to the charity shop where I volunteered to scrap very old chewing gum off the floor!!It looks great now, that gum has been there since I have!!! I couldn't resist buying this, it's a teeny tiny teddy nativity!!!xxxx


That is gorgeous! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Amen to that!! xxxx


From me too! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Birthday Greeting to Mr. P. Think today is his birthday, but you might have changed that day also. ;^)
> Looks like Bentley is doing a fantastic job of guarding the tree.


Ditto to all of that, from me also. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you enjoy your yarnful day. Any day is a yarny day whether it is Tuesday or Wednesday.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a dark, dull Wales but at least it's dry at the moment. Dinner is all ready so think I might block another shawl, I'm sure the one on the blocks is "cooked". Then a busy afternoon knitting, not sure I can keep up with it all. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Off to the hairdressers in a minute and then our WI singing group are entertaining a local carehome with carols and Christmas songs. We have done it previous years and we will get mulled wine and mince pies afterwards.
> 
> Happy Wednesday, catch you later. xx


Hope you are enjoying the second Wednesday this week. :sm04 It is wonderful for the residents of a carehome to have singing visitors to brighten their Wednesday.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Great... who said it was Wednesday anyhow! :sm16:


Well it was probably already Wednesday for me, and a few other places to the West of you!????????????


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London. The forecast said a max of 7'C but we have 9'C already and it's only 10.40!
> 
> Off to visit with my Wednesday friend later and might start some gift wrapping before I go.
> 
> Have a good Wednesday everyone, catch you later!! xxxxxx


Hope your enjoy your heatwave. I am getting ready to gift wrap as I purchased paper yesterday. It was on extreme clearance as an after Christmas sale. Wondering if it was leftover from last year. I do not think my family will care if the paper is last years model.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Ooops, did you think it was Wednesday yesterday, like I did? At least someone corrected me before I left for the bank appointment that is today.


Surprised you could get Wednesday confused unless you hauled the bins to the curb yesterday. Did you get them out today?


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I get 2nd sock syndrome so I can only finish them if I do them 2 at a time. But these charcoal socks are boring me, and the sleeves on my swoncho are black too. I want colour now.


I feel your pain. I also like to use colors when knitting. I always seem to chose variegated yarn as knitting seems to go faster as I watch a pattern form from the color changes. Also the variegated yarn hides that fact that not all my stitches are perfectly even.


----------



## jinx

I see that changing your regular schedule confused not only me, but you also. 


PurpleFi said:


> That's cos I went to WI last night and I keep thi king it's Thursday. But it is WEDNESDAY!
> I need more mulled wine!


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> We don't have anyone who comes around to clean windows here. We're lucky that all our windows tilt in for cleaning.
> We do have boys who walk around the neighbourhood in winter with shovels and will shovel your drive or walkway.


I also was thinking it would be nice to have someone to wash windows. My windows tip in, but we have storm windows outside of those windows. Trying to wash the inside of the storm with the regular window in the way is challenging. Also seems no matter what trick I try I often end up with streaks. I can guarantee a window washer would not show up at Christmas time looking for a tip even if he does a fantastic job.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, we have child minding duties, for the forseeable future, while the parents are both working, until they get home later in the evening! Looks like it might be until after New Year, oh well, we get some quality time with the children, and they are with family and not strangers!
> 
> I actually thought I was tired enough to go to sleep, at a reasonable time, but no chance of that happening; so here I am catching up! Hope you all have a lovely day, and Susan, I hope your son is much better now! xoxoxo


Child minding duty is wonderful, but for me it is exhausting. Lilly is coming this afternoon and I know I will be tired when she goes home. When she is here she goes to her desk and crafts, draws, and entertains herself. At home she does not get much opportunity to do that as there are two 3 years olds that get into her things.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Child minding duty is wonderful, but for me it is exhausting. Lilly is coming this afternoon and I know I will be tired when she goes home. When she is here she goes to her desk and crafts, draws, and entertains herself. At home she does not get much opportunity to do that as there are two 3 years olds that get into her things.


I understand what you mean, fortunately for us, the little ones are already getting tired, and at least one will be asleep before one of the parents gets home; plus we have shows on the tv, that they like to watch, and that helps them settle down as well! So it isn't really the children who tire us out, but the lateness of returning home. ????


----------



## Xiang

Ahh .... what a lovely feeling, all caught up with the current posts, so I am now going to do a bit of reading, gaming (jigsaw or something similar) or knitting. Have a wonderful day. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Or, did you say it so Mr P gets his birthday twice? hmmm :sm08:


No he's quite old enough xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely tome singing at the home. Bigger audience than last year and they were all joining in. There's a bit of a video on Facebook that I hope I have shared.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Hope you are enjoying the second Wednesday this week. :sm04 It is wonderful for the residents of a carehome to have singing visitors to brighten their Wednesday.


It's finally Wednesday... lovely! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Child minding duty is wonderful, but for me it is exhausting. Lilly is coming this afternoon and I know I will be tired when she goes home. When she is here she goes to her desk and crafts, draws, and entertains herself. At home she does not get much opportunity to do that as there are two 3 years olds that get into her things.


KP is making double posts this morning.. what's new.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Child minding duty is wonderful, but for me it is exhausting. Lilly is coming this afternoon and I know I will be tired when she goes home. When she is here she goes to her desk and crafts, draws, and entertains herself. At home she does not get much opportunity to do that as there are two 3 years olds that get into her things.


Do you keep Lily's drawings and maybe make a scrapbook of them for nostalgia? xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely tome singing at the home. Bigger audience than last year and they were all joining in. There's a bit of a video on Facebook that I hope I have shared.


What is your favourite Christmas carol? I like Oh Tannenbaum. Have a cozy evening Josephine and a well deserved wine. xox


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> My oldest memory concerning sleep, is my first day of school, and the teacher (NO idea who she was now), Told everyone to pack away whatever we were doing, and go to a cupboard to get a blanket and pillow each, while she put small mattresses on the floor, so that we could have a sleep. I was very indignant about that, and told her that I had stopped having daytime sleeps, and only my little brother, and baby sister still had sleeps during the day! I was given a toy to play with, while the rest of the class had a nap! I don't recall if nap time continued, or I was moved to a more advanced class. ☺


I hear a lot of that these days but not when I started school! I think I also had given up daytime naps a long time previously! It was probably to give the teachers a break!!! :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is gorgeous! xoxoxo


Isn't it?! I can't wait for Liv to see it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hope your enjoy your heatwave. I am getting ready to gift wrap as I purchased paper yesterday. It was on extreme clearance as an after Christmas sale. Wondering if it was leftover from last year. I do not think my family will care if the paper is last years model.


I think most of my paper is about 5 years old!! :sm12: I must have found a bargain that year too!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Child minding duty is wonderful, but for me it is exhausting. Lilly is coming this afternoon and I know I will be tired when she goes home. When she is here she goes to her desk and crafts, draws, and entertains herself. At home she does not get much opportunity to do that as there are two 3 years olds that get into her things.


It must feel like a safe haven at your house! My two like to come here because we let them do more or less whatever they want. Quite rightly, my DD gets them doing chores. I don't!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> It's finally Wednesday... lovely! :sm23:


Flo text this a.m. that she was going to doctor if she could get in to see her doctor. I replied it was Tuesday and her doctor is off on Tuesday. LOL Of course she replied it was not Tuesday.


----------



## SaxonLady

I have just read 6 pages and replied to nothing. I'm more tired than I thought.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I have just read 6 pages and replied to nothing. I'm more tired than I thought.


As long as you know what day it is you are doing okay. Take a rest and hopefully next time you drop in you will share your pearls of wisdom.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> What is your favourite Christmas carol? I like Oh Tannenbaum. Have a cozy evening Josephine and a well deserved wine. xox


I like them all but I suppose if I had to pick it would be O little town of Bethlehem. I know 3 different tune to it. X


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Do you keep Lily's drawings and maybe make a scrapbook of them for nostalgia? xxx


Funny it double posted. Since I got a new computer it will refuse to let me double post.
I take pictures of Lilly's art work. So much neater and easier to save the picture of the pictures than the actual article.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> It must feel like a safe haven at your house! My two like to come here because we let them do more or less whatever they want. Quite rightly, my DD gets them doing chores. I don't!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


Lilly is well aware there are different rules at Ggma's than at home. She is fantastic at not getting the two sets of rules confused. However, she is great at doing what I consider chores and she considers fun. I have a Lilly do list ready for her this afternoon.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> They look very nice!! Socks, I assume? I made one pair and didn't want to make any more - ever!!!xxxx


Fingerless mittens the yarn is merino and cashmere they are so soft!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I am guessing pretty fingerless mitts?


Yes and I had enough left to make a pair for her 1st daughter and maybe a pair for her youngest if I can find something to go with it!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I've been to the hospital twice today. I took Stephen down to the ground floor for a costa coffee we just took our time. Slowly did it. When we came back to his bed he was shattered. He thinks he's coming home tomorrow. I can't see it. It's official, pneumonia and pluresy. Will be a long job and won't see work this side of January. He's looking a bit better and I just am so pleased with him. His cough is terrible. It'll be a long job. 

The boys came tonight, he was so pleased to see them. To be honest I Bit my tongue tonight, I'm a bit disgusted at their behavior. But that's another story. I'm a cross grandma. I love them to bits but their behavior stinks at times.....

Hope you all have a great night ...xx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Nope, me nit-wit...! I'm the one who goes to Dr appointments when they have none! :sm16: xxx


Nope. Me nit wit...I'm the one that goes to the crem to take flowers and forget the flowers????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've been to the hospital twice today. I took Stephen down to the ground floor for a costa coffee we just took our time. Slowly did it. When we came back to his bed he was shattered. He thinks he's coming home tomorrow. I can't see it. It's official, pneumonia and pluresy. Will be a long job and won't see work this side of January. He's looking a bit better and I just am so pleased with him. His cough is terrible. It'll be a long job.
> 
> The boys came tonight, he was so pleased to see them. To be honest I Bit my tongue tonight, I'm a bit disgusted at their behavior. But that's another story. I'm a cross grandma. I love them to bits but their behavior stinks at times.....
> 
> Hope you all have a great night ...xx


So pleased they've found out what is wrong, now they can get him better. I'm sure you're feeling easier now. What is it with men that they expect to be better in a couple of days whatever they have wrong with them?

Sounds as though cross Grandma needs to sort her boys out, give them one of your lampings :sm15: xx


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> You helped me today Polly. I had this list of phone calls to make. I so wanted to get those calls checked off on my list of things to do. Thinking how i encouraged you to mark things off your list helped me get those phone calls checked off my list. Well all but one, I saved that one for tomorrow.
> I sure hope they get that car of your figured out. That thing has caused you nothing but trouble since the day you got it.


I'm happy you got through most of your list. I'm taking your advice and working on mine. I heard the click in my CD player again so went back to the dealer. It didn't do it for him but when I started the car a message said "ejecting disc " which it didn't do and a blue box said "disc error" so I fetched a guy and he saw that. Turned out he was the big manager. So next day they found there was a disc in there and spinning because of a spot on the disc. I think a long time ago we put an ice cream soda on the cup holder and it spit out the straw. Must have sent a dot through the cd slot. I hope it's fine now.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Lilly is well aware there are different rules at Ggma's than at home. She is fantastic at not getting the two sets of rules confused. However, she is great at doing what I consider chores and she considers fun. I have a Lilly do list ready for her this afternoon.


I used to tell the grand boys that they could do what they wanted at grandmas as long as it wasn't naughty. They did, never were any bother. They bloody are now....can you tell I'm cross...hahahah


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased they've found out what is wrong, now they can get him better. I'm sure you're feeling easier now. What is it with men that they expect to be better in a couple of days whatever they have wrong with them?
> 
> Sounds as though cross Grandma needs to sort her boys out, give them one of your lampings :sm15: xx


Cross grandma WILL be sorting them out. There's more ways than one to skin a rabbit. Wait until they want me to do something for them....nope I'm very cross.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Cross grandma WILL be sorting them out. There's more ways than one to skin a rabbit. Wait until they want me to do something for them....nope I'm very cross.


Good grief, what have they done to get you this mad? xx


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> I'm in the love making them camp, but totally get that you don't and I never hold it against anyone who doesn't like knitting them. :sm02: xxxooo


I still haven't decided yet if I love making them but they still amaze me how just manipulating a few stitches can produce something that fits your heel so I will make a few more and see how I feel!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I have a single sock with an interesting pattern, I should turn it into a Christmas stocking because I'm never going to get the second one done.


Very pretty!


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> What is your favourite Christmas carol? I like Oh Tannenbaum. Have a cozy evening Josephine and a well deserved wine. xox


My husband, Harold, and my daughter, Angel favorite is Hark the "Harold's Angel's" sing


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I like them all but I suppose if I had to pick it would be O little town of Bethlehem. I know 3 different tune to it. X


My favorite is the little drummer boy!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> My husband, Harold, and my daughter, Angel favorite is Hark the "Harold's Angel's" sing


That's a good one too!


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> I like them all but I suppose if I had to pick it would be O little town of Bethlehem. I know 3 different tune to it. X


Mine is "Do you hear what i hear" i loved hearing this on the records my parents played when we were kids.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> My husband, Harold, and my daughter, Angel favorite is Hark the "Harold's Angel's" sing


I've always liked that one too.


----------



## linkan

The version by a Capella group Home Free.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've been to the hospital twice today. I took Stephen down to the ground floor for a costa coffee we just took our time. Slowly did it. When we came back to his bed he was shattered. He thinks he's coming home tomorrow. I can't see it. It's official, pneumonia and pluresy. Will be a long job and won't see work this side of January. He's looking a bit better and I just am so pleased with him. His cough is terrible. It'll be a long job.
> 
> The boys came tonight, he was so pleased to see them. To be honest I Bit my tongue tonight, I'm a bit disgusted at their behavior. But that's another story. I'm a cross grandma. I love them to bits but their behavior stinks at times.....
> 
> Hope you all have a great night ...xx


Pneumonia is bad enough , pluresy is rough and painful ! Bless his heart . healing vibes headed his way. 
Set those boys straight gramma ! I know they are wonderful boys , even being the very best, children sometimes push the limits of what is expected don't they. 
Love and hugs y'all XOXOXO


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've been to the hospital twice today. I took Stephen down to the ground floor for a costa coffee we just took our time. Slowly did it. When we came back to his bed he was shattered. He thinks he's coming home tomorrow. I can't see it. It's official, pneumonia and pluresy. Will be a long job and won't see work this side of January. He's looking a bit better and I just am so pleased with him. His cough is terrible. It'll be a long job.
> 
> The boys came tonight, he was so pleased to see them. To be honest I Bit my tongue tonight, I'm a bit disgusted at their behavior. But that's another story. I'm a cross grandma. I love them to bits but their behavior stinks at times.....
> 
> Hope you all have a great night ...xx


They are fortunate to have you as a mom and gram. What helped in my classroom and might work for you was I had 4 hooks up and each had their name on a card. the hooks had cards that were red green yellow and orange red being the best. they started the day on red for "go" if they made me frown the card was moved to green another naughty moved to yellow, caution, and last orange was danger I was done with their naughtiness. They could go back a color if they made me very happy for a few hours. At the end of the day on red they earned 20 minutes on computer or 4 candies or 4 stickers, on green 15 minutes on computer or 3 candies or stickers, yellow was 10 minutes 2 candies or stickers and orange nothing. anyone on a good color got a paper fish to write their name on and put in a fish bowl and I drew a name on Friday for a small prize. Anyone never on orange that week got a freezypop and ate it while we watched a short film on Friday. It's easy to just move the card with their name. I meet some of them grown now and they still remember the game. You might come up with a different plan that works for you. If they are young putting a penny in their bank as the day moved on and seeing which child gets the most for the day gives a competition which motivates kids to outdo the other. Winner could get to play go fish or old maid with you. I'm not sure how old your grandchildren are. Hope this helps


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> I used to tell the grand boys that they could do what they wanted at grandmas as long as it wasn't naughty. They did, never were any bother. They bloody are now....can you tell I'm cross...hahahah


Jim Croche had a song which I modified I told the kids "you don't tug on superman's cape, you don't spit into the wind, you don't take the mask off the Lone Ranger and you don't mess around with Mrs. __. These were really difficult kids from 7 to 9 years old. I'm not very interested in older kids.


----------



## jollypolly

I also told them if I wasn't happy, no one was going to be happy.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> My husband, Harold, and my daughter, Angel favorite is Hark the "Harold's Angel's" sing


I like "Walking in a Winter Wonderland" I use to think the words 'Parson Brown' were 'sparse and brown'.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I hear a lot of that these days but not when I started school! I think I also had given up daytime naps a long time previously! It was probably to give the teachers a break!!! :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


D]id you hear the one about the old lady who missed her nap time. She slept right threw it. Ho hohoho


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I hear a lot of that these days but not when I started school! I think I also had given up daytime naps a long time previously! It was probably to give the teachers a break!!! :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


When I was young I went out with my friends til after midnight and was so tired the next day. The kids went home for lunch so I had a bit of time. I pushed 3 desks together , bundled my coat for a head rest and thought I'd just relax. Good thing one of my friends came by and woke me before the kids came back from lunch. I never imagined I'd fall asleep. Never did that again!


----------



## jollypolly

I've been on here and my cat Suzi has been on my lap looking back at me occasionally. I just figured out, she wants me to turn on the tv so she can watch Stephen Colbert on the Late Show.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Do you need the seat to move? Can you set it where you want it and have the technician take the fuse out or take the wire off so it doesn't move again? Maybe he can do that when he changes the CDplayer. I have a CD player in my car and I've never used it. It would probably eat my cd and never give it back.


I thought o doing that but now that they have found the problem I think I'll be ok. It's a nice feature because of my bad knees.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. Going to have a very lazy today. Taking Mr P out for a birthday lunch and then our WI Christmas party is this evening as we have to move from a Wednesday to a Tuesday in December. Sorry Jinx!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


He's waiting fir Santa. Thank you for the photo. I love seeing him.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> <Hug> to you Polly. This is a bad time of year for people who are missing loved ones.


Feeling your hug..thanks..


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> For sure. And the chores will still be there, waiting. The fun thing may be time limited.


Definitely! Today my fun thing was a luncheon at a golf course restaurant with a group I belong to. Food was ok, company very nice, desert a raspberry filled cake beautifully decorated and wonderful. Did a few things from my list too. My heart rate seemed different so I was edgy all day but I'm still ok I hope.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> If the filter doesn't work, try changing dishwasher detergent. The companies keep changing the formula. That worked for our dishwasher.
> I hate making phone calls too, mostly because I know I will spend a lot of that time on hold.


I'll have to find out where the filter is so I can clean it


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very dull, windy, cold Wales. Off shopping later even though it is only Thursday, think I might have to call in the yarn store as well, I want to try the mosaic scarf and just don't have the right colours, oh and I might need more for my blanket, I would hate to run out over Christmas. I think I might regret going out today it's really cold out and the wind chill is taking down to about zero. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dull, windy, cold Wales. Off shopping later even though it is only Thursday, think I might have to call in the yarn store as well, I want to try the mosaic scarf and just don't have the right colours, oh and I might need more for my blanket, I would hate to run out over Christmas. I think I might regret going out today it's really cold out and the wind chill is taking down to about zero. See you later. xx


Happy day. Getting good luck getting the right colorway for the mosaic scarf. Indeed you should stock up a bit on yarn. It would be unthinkable to run out of yarn over the holidays.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Happy day. Getting good luck getting the right colorway for the mosaic scarf. Indeed you should stock up a bit on yarn. It would be unthinkable to run out of yarn over the holidays.


Good morning, are you up at some ridiculous hour again or haven't you gone to bed yet? :sm09: Don't think my body could cope without its 8 hours sleep. I've really got a load of yarn to see me over the holidays, just not the right yarn, such is the life of a knitter. Shopping being done under sufferance but intend to get a load in so maybe not have to go again, I can get my fresh veg. nearer to home. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Mine is "Do you hear what i hear" i loved hearing this on the records my parents played when we were kids.


If you are in facebook that is the one we are singing in the video. X


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Lilly is well aware there are different rules at Ggma's than at home. She is fantastic at not getting the two sets of rules confused. However, she is great at doing what I consider chores and she considers fun. I have a Lilly do list ready for her this afternoon.


You are a very smart grandma!! I have to confess at this point that Liv almost always cooks dinner when she is here, but like Lily, she does consider it fun!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Fingerless mittens the yarn is merino and cashmere they are so soft!


Ooh, lovely!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've been to the hospital twice today. I took Stephen down to the ground floor for a costa coffee we just took our time. Slowly did it. When we came back to his bed he was shattered. He thinks he's coming home tomorrow. I can't see it. It's official, pneumonia and pluresy. Will be a long job and won't see work this side of January. He's looking a bit better and I just am so pleased with him. His cough is terrible. It'll be a long job.
> 
> The boys came tonight, he was so pleased to see them. To be honest I Bit my tongue tonight, I'm a bit disgusted at their behavior. But that's another story. I'm a cross grandma. I love them to bits but their behavior stinks at times.....
> 
> Hope you all have a great night ...xx


... and they aren't little boys anymore so no excuse. I can see a lamping in their future!! So happy for you and Stephen that he is on the mend!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased they've found out what is wrong, now they can get him better. I'm sure you're feeling easier now. What is it with men that they expect to be better in a couple of days whatever they have wrong with them?
> 
> Sounds as though cross Grandma needs to sort her boys out, give them one of your lampings :sm15: xx


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My husband, Harold, and my daughter, Angel favorite is Hark the "Harold's Angel's" sing


That's so funny!! :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Jim Croche had a song which I modified I told the kids "you don't tug on superman's cape, you don't spit into the wind, you don't take the mask off the Lone Ranger and you don't mess around with Mrs. __. These were really difficult kids from 7 to 9 years old. I'm not very interested in older kids.


I remember that song!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> D]id you hear the one about the old lady who missed her nap time. She slept right threw it. Ho hohoho


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

"Joy to the world" for me!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning! Bright and sunny here in London today but very chilly, 6'C!!

This arrived in the mail today, what is it?!


----------



## London Girl

It's my King Cole yarn, vacuum packed for freshness!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, are you up at some ridiculous hour again or haven't you gone to bed yet? :sm09: Don't think my body could cope without its 8 hours sleep. I've really got a load of yarn to see me over the holidays, just not the right yarn, such is the life of a knitter. Shopping being done under sufferance but intend to get a load in so maybe not have to go again, I can get my fresh veg. nearer to home. xx


Alas, I got a few hours sleep and was up at 1 a.m. I believe my body would do much better on 8 hours of good sleep. Sleeping for 4 or 5 hours and waking up several times is not healthy, but there does not seem to be anything that will change it so I go with the flo.
I did several jigsaw puzzles and now am going to start washer as I usually wash one load of clothes a day. 
Glad you secured abundant yarn to last you for a short time.


----------



## jinx

I knew you would get it! 


London Girl said:


> That's so funny!! :sm23: xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It's my King Cole yarn, vacuum packed for freshness!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Clever, my wool prefelt arrives that and once it's open is covers the table. Looks like it has a life of iti's own. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. Going to have a tidy up day today and get started on wrapping Christmas presents. Just a few as we don't go overboard on presents, but we do have lots of games and quizzes.

Also we might have fish and chips today even tho it's Thursday.

Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Clever, my wool prefelt arrives that and once it's open is covers the table. Looks like it has a life of iti's own. xxx


It reminds me of vacuum packing our yarn at Cowichan!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. Going to have a tidy up day today and get started on wrapping Christmas presents. Just a few as we don't go overboard on presents, but we do have lots of games and quizzes.
> 
> Also we might have fish and chips today even tho it's Thursday.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


Yes, I am off to do some wrapping now, I seem to have quite a lot, duh! I shall put the radio on for Christmas songs and sit next to the radiator, it's cold!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It's snowing at the moment. Sanders would help on the road. 
Our mortgage has been extended another 3 years. I didn't like the woman much, but the deal was the same terms as we have now, so I signed. 
Mum's car got hit in the bank parking lot. Scratches on the front of her car and scratches on the side of the other car. The other woman parked out of her parking spot without looking behind her, which is where mum's car was. I told mum to honk her horn, I should have just leaned over and done it myself. Mum tried to put her car in reverse and got Park instead. Oh, well, just a little damage to the paint. There were 2 witnesses in the parking lot and the bank's closed circuit TV, so there shouldn't be any problems.
I turned the heel on Stuart's sock. It was very nice. Then I set it down and measured the foot. Woman's size 7 not men's size 10. So I ripped it out to where I started the gusset so I can do more knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, I am off to do some wrapping now, I seem to have quite a lot, duh! I shall put the radio on for Christmas songs and sit next to the radiator, it's cold!!! xxxx


I was cold most of yesterday. I only have one gift to wrap. 
I like the idea of wrapping to Christmas songs.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. Going to have a tidy up day today and get started on wrapping Christmas presents. Just a few as we don't go overboard on presents, but we do have lots of games and quizzes.
> 
> Also we might have fish and chips today even tho it's Thursday.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


Happy Thursday.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Alas, I got a few hours sleep and was up at 1 a.m. I believe my body would do much better on 8 hours of good sleep. Sleeping for 4 or 5 hours and waking up several times is not healthy, but there does not seem to be anything that will change it so I go with the flo.
> I did several jigsaw puzzles and now am going to start washer as I usually wash one load of clothes a day.
> Glad you secured abundant yarn to last you for a short time.


I'm a very light sleeper and can be woken up several times in a night, but I don't usually get out of bed. I usually work on 6 hours of interupted sleep. 
I've been thinking of getting ear plugs.
I hope you can get some "cat-naps" in during the day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.


And to you Mav xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's my King Cole yarn, vacuum packed for freshness!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


A lot of my yarn in the basement is vac-packed so it doesn't pick up the "basement smell". Although our basement isn't too bad considering it gets a stream across the floor when it rains.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Bright and sunny here in London today but very chilly, 6'C!!
> 
> This arrived in the mail today, what is it?!


That's a smart way to ship yarn. It won't be affected if the package gets wet or dropped.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You are a very smart grandma!! I have to confess at this point that Liv almost always cooks dinner when she is here, but like Lily, she does consider it fun!


When you only do it occasionally, it is a treat.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dull, windy, cold Wales. Off shopping later even though it is only Thursday, think I might have to call in the yarn store as well, I want to try the mosaic scarf and just don't have the right colours, oh and I might need more for my blanket, I would hate to run out over Christmas. I think I might regret going out today it's really cold out and the wind chill is taking down to about zero. See you later. xx


Enjoy shopping. I hope you find just the right yarn, and lots of it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'll have to find out where the filter is so I can clean it


Most of the manufacturers have their manuals online, so try googling manual for your make and model.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Definitely! Today my fun thing was a luncheon at a golf course restaurant with a group I belong to. Food was ok, company very nice, desert a raspberry filled cake beautifully decorated and wonderful. Did a few things from my list too. My heart rate seemed different so I was edgy all day but I'm still ok I hope.


That sounds lovely. Some desserts are so pretty I don't want to touch them.
I hope your heart rate settles down.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've been on here and my cat Suzi has been on my lap looking back at me occasionally. I just figured out, she wants me to turn on the tv so she can watch Stephen Colbert on the Late Show.


I have one cat that I swear has square eyes, she watches the TV so much.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> When I was young I went out with my friends til after midnight and was so tired the next day. The kids went home for lunch so I had a bit of time. I pushed 3 desks together , bundled my coat for a head rest and thought I'd just relax. Good thing one of my friends came by and woke me before the kids came back from lunch. I never imagined I'd fall asleep. Never did that again!


If I laid out horizontal, I'd be sound asleep too. I do "cat-nap" in my chair. I have lovely high backed adjustable chairs at work and in front of my computer at home.
I'm glad that your friend found you before the kids.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> D]id you hear the one about the old lady who missed her nap time. She slept right threw it. Ho hohoho


Ho ho :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Jim Croche had a song which I modified I told the kids "you don't tug on superman's cape, you don't spit into the wind, you don't take the mask off the Lone Ranger and you don't mess around with Mrs. __. These were really difficult kids from 7 to 9 years old. I'm not very interested in older kids.


I'm not fond of badly behaved teens. Too much attitude.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> My favorite is the little drummer boy!


I like all the Christmas carols until the week of Christmas. Then I've heard them too many times in the stores and on the radio and I'm ready for them to go away.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Cross grandma WILL be sorting them out. There's more ways than one to skin a rabbit. Wait until they want me to do something for them....nope I'm very cross.


I hope they realise their mistake and try to make amends.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm happy you got through most of your list. I'm taking your advice and working on mine. I heard the click in my CD player again so went back to the dealer. It didn't do it for him but when I started the car a message said "ejecting disc " which it didn't do and a blue box said "disc error" so I fetched a guy and he saw that. Turned out he was the big manager. So next day they found there was a disc in there and spinning because of a spot on the disc. I think a long time ago we put an ice cream soda on the cup holder and it spit out the straw. Must have sent a dot through the cd slot. I hope it's fine now.


It's good that the big manager saw the problem. I hope that clears up most of your electric problems with that car. I think I'd keep cds away from it anyways.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've been to the hospital twice today. I took Stephen down to the ground floor for a costa coffee we just took our time. Slowly did it. When we came back to his bed he was shattered. He thinks he's coming home tomorrow. I can't see it. It's official, pneumonia and pluresy. Will be a long job and won't see work this side of January. He's looking a bit better and I just am so pleased with him. His cough is terrible. It'll be a long job.
> 
> The boys came tonight, he was so pleased to see them. To be honest I Bit my tongue tonight, I'm a bit disgusted at their behavior. But that's another story. I'm a cross grandma. I love them to bits but their behavior stinks at times.....
> 
> Hope you all have a great night ...xx


I'm glad they have found the cause and can treat it. I hope that Stephen feels better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

KP is acting up for me, but it is time to go anyways. It keeps saying that it can't make a secure connection to the knittingparadise server. This site has never been secure!
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Happy happy day to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. Going to have a tidy up day today and get started on wrapping Christmas presents. Just a few as we don't go overboard on presents, but we do have lots of games and quizzes.
> 
> Also we might have fish and chips today even tho it's Thursday.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> That's a smart way to ship yarn. It won't be affected if the package gets wet or dropped.


I agree that vacuum packing is a good way to ship or store yarn. On the main section a person was complaining because she cut the yarn as she opened the packaging. She thought the yarn company should replace the yarn she cut. Just a heads up so we do not take a scissors to tightly packed packages and damage the goods.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I agree that vacuum packing is a good way to ship or store yarn. On the main section a person was complaining because she cut the yarn as she opened the packaging. She thought the yarn company should replace the yarn she cut. Just a heads up so we do not take a scissors to tightly packed packages and damage the goods.


That is a good point. Could easily cut the yarn if you are not careful. Xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> https://youtu.be/wIQQDYaoWpc
> 
> The version by a Capella group Home Free.


They sing it so good!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It's snowing at the moment. Sanders would help on the road.
> Our mortgage has been extended another 3 years. I didn't like the woman much, but the deal was the same terms as we have now, so I signed.
> Mum's car got hit in the bank parking lot. Scratches on the front of her car and scratches on the side of the other car. The other woman parked out of her parking spot without looking behind her, which is where mum's car was. I told mum to honk her horn, I should have just leaned over and done it myself. Mum tried to put her car in reverse and got Park instead. Oh, well, just a little damage to the paint. There were 2 witnesses in the parking lot and the bank's closed circuit TV, so there shouldn't be any problems.
> I turned the heel on Stuart's sock. It was very nice. Then I set it down and measured the foot. Woman's size 7 not men's size 10. So I ripped it out to where I started the gusset so I can do more knitting.


Oh no, on the sock; oh no, on your mum's car and OH NO on the snow!! But Well done on the mortgage!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I was cold most of yesterday. I only have one gift to wrap.
> I like the idea of wrapping to Christmas songs.


Yes, it's nice! I listen to 'Gold', nothing newer than the 80s!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's a smart way to ship yarn. It won't be affected if the package gets wet or dropped.


And it goes through the letterbox!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's my King Cole yarn, vacuum packed for freshness!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Glad you put this photo on, having just come back from shopping I wondered what food you had vacuum packed and sent to you, hope it's grown back to full size now. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I agree that vacuum packing is a good way to ship or store yarn. On the main section a person was complaining because she cut the yarn as she opened the packaging. She thought the yarn company should replace the yarn she cut. Just a heads up so we do not take a scissors to tightly packed packages and damage the goods.


You only need to break the vacuum, with a pin or needle and the whole thing just pops up!! She was obviously over eager to get to her yarn!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

I have to go out and get large Christmassy bags to put all these itty bitty gifts in, they are almost all wrapped now, laters!!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy shopping. I hope you find just the right yarn, and lots of it.


Didn't go overboard today, only 4 balls. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you put this photo on, having just come back from shopping I wondered what food you had vacuum packed and sent to you, hope it's grown back to full size now. xxxx


Yes, instantly, didn't even look squashed!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Right, back from shopping and don't intend to go out again until it warms up a bit, it's freezing out. Got four more balls of yarn and did a big shop so hopefully won't have to go so far to finish up the shopping for Christmas. Busy day in the kitchen tomorrow, will make some stuffing and get a stew ready for Saturday. The postman has been and brought one card and we've got a viewer on Tuesday which should just about coincide with the timber lorries starting. The last couple of days they have been cutting all the trees down at the bottom of our garden. Must carry on catching up. Back later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Right, back from shopping and don't intend to go out again until it warms up a bit, it's freezing out. Got four more balls of yarn and did a big shop so hopefully won't have to go so far to finish up the shopping for Christmas. Busy day in the kitchen tomorrow, will make some stuffing and get a stew ready for Saturday. The postman has been and brought one card and we've got a viewer on Tuesday which should just about coincide with the timber lorries starting. The last couple of days they have been cutting all the trees down at the bottom of our garden. Must carry on catching up. Back later. xx


Not what you'd call perfect timing! Good luck anyway!!:sm16: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I have to go out and get large Christmassy bags to put all these itty bitty gifts in, they are almost all wrapped now, laters!!! xxxxx


I use lunch bags to wrap the small itty bitty gifts. They come in many colors including red and green. They are sold by the wax paper, saran wrap, aluminum foil and the brown paper lunch bags. Exactly the same as the ones sold by gift wrap except they are so much cheaper.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I use lunch bags to wrap the small itty bitty gifts. They come in many colors including red and green. They are sold by the wax paper, saran wrap, aluminum foil and the brown paper lunch bags. Exactly the same as the ones sold by gift wrap except they are so much cheaper.


I haven't seen those here but I will keep my eyes open for them jinx, thanks!!


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I also told them if I wasn't happy, no one was going to be happy.


You made my day Polly, bless you! xxx :sm02: :sm17: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Right, back from shopping and don't intend to go out again until it warms up a bit, it's freezing out. Got four more balls of yarn and did a big shop so hopefully won't have to go so far to finish up the shopping for Christmas. Busy day in the kitchen tomorrow, will make some stuffing and get a stew ready for Saturday. The postman has been and brought one card and we've got a viewer on Tuesday which should just about coincide with the timber lorries starting. The last couple of days they have been cutting all the trees down at the bottom of our garden. Must carry on catching up. Back later. xx


What must it look like with all the trees gone.. are they leaving any? My 93 yr old friend that moved from the woods last year to civilization, was telling me he grew up in England and you very rarely heard the word "turkey." Goose, roast beef, rack of lamb, but not turkey. He certainly seem to be enjoying electricity and not having to use generators or bring in wood now. He's still driving. xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I use lunch bags to wrap the small itty bitty gifts. They come in many colors including red and green. They are sold by the wax paper, saran wrap, aluminum foil and the brown paper lunch bags. Exactly the same as the ones sold by gift wrap except they are so much cheaper.


Morning Jinx, I've seen those bags here, I've used them at fibre festivals, so much nicer than plain brown bags and not expensive either. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> What must it look like with all the trees gone.. are they leaving any? My 93 yr old friend that moved from the woods last year to civilization, was telling me he grew up in England and you very rarely heard the word "turkey." Goose, roast beef, rack of lamb, but not turkey. He certainly seem to be enjoying electricity and not having to use generators or bring in wood now. He's still driving. xxx


It's looking quite bare down there at the moment, although in some ways it does open our garden a bit. Ooh rack of lamb, that reminds me of when we were in Australia, had some lovely ones there. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I like all the Christmas carols until the week of Christmas. Then I've heard them too many times in the stores and on the radio and I'm ready for them to go away.


The Charlie Brown Christmas soundtrack is beautiful and relaxing though...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T17AG0mdpg


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It reminds me of vacuum packing our yarn at Cowichan!!! xxxx


hehehe...the prewrap on chairs was hilarious, especially when "someone" couldn't get theirs off, but a Brit buddy saved the day! :sm17: xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It's snowing at the moment. Sanders would help on the road.
> Our mortgage has been extended another 3 years. I didn't like the woman much, but the deal was the same terms as we have now, so I signed.
> Mum's car got hit in the bank parking lot. Scratches on the front of her car and scratches on the side of the other car. The other woman parked out of her parking spot without looking behind her, which is where mum's car was. I told mum to honk her horn, I should have just leaned over and done it myself. Mum tried to put her car in reverse and got Park instead. Oh, well, just a little damage to the paint. There were 2 witnesses in the parking lot and the bank's closed circuit TV, so there shouldn't be any problems.
> I turned the heel on Stuart's sock. It was very nice. Then I set it down and measured the foot. Woman's size 7 not men's size 10. So I ripped it out to where I started the gusset so I can do more knitting.


Sorry for your Mum... statistically isn't true accidents are higher at holiday times. You have such patience with your knitting. xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm a very light sleeper and can be woken up several times in a night, but I don't usually get out of bed. I usually work on 6 hours of interupted sleep.
> I've been thinking of getting ear plugs.
> I hope you can get some "cat-naps" in during the day.


That's my sleep pattern too. Once awake hard to get back to sleep. Less tea would probably help. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Definitely! Today my fun thing was a luncheon at a golf course restaurant with a group I belong to. Food was ok, company very nice, desert a raspberry filled cake beautifully decorated and wonderful. Did a few things from my list too. My heart rate seemed different so I was edgy all day but I'm still ok I hope.


Always eat the desert first... xoxox


----------



## jinx

Mr. Wonderful thinks more accidents happen at holiday times. He dinged the truck yesterday. He was so upset about something so inconsequential. 
No one was hurt and we have insurance. No big deal.


Islander said:


> Sorry for your Mum... statistically isn't true accidents are higher at holiday times. You have such patience with your knitting. xxx


----------



## Islander

Cowichan is going to be flooded soon with the amount of rain we are having, it's going to be a wet Christmas.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening sisters, I'm home yet again. I called into see Stephen this morning as I was passing to go home and they let 
Me have 15mins with him. He looked well. He asked the dr if he could go home and dr said he preferred to wait another day. That seems ok to me. Seemingly....his infection score was over 350 when he was taken in to hosp and its come right down to 27 today, they ideally want it to be 4... I can tell he's getting better. Looks more like himself. We had a nice chat, made up for last night to me. I never mentioned a thing but I did get my own back this morning, I feel a bit naughty but blow it....they are not treating me like they do their mother. Enough said......

We are supposed to be getting snow on Saturday so Stephen says I can go up there tomorrow. I've refused because if he's home he needs rest and apart from that I need some time to myself, so we'll see what happens. Saturday or Sunday is soon enough. I went to the supermarket for flowers for Albert, then went to the hospital. Called at the crem, came home, had a shepherds pie meal for one for my lunch and watched the news and then sat back and relaxed. I needed it. 

I'll catch up now....


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> They are fortunate to have you as a mom and gram. What helped in my classroom and might work for you was I had 4 hooks up and each had their name on a card. the hooks had cards that were red green yellow and orange red being the best. they started the day on red for "go" if they made me frown the card was moved to green another naughty moved to yellow, caution, and last orange was danger I was done with their naughtiness. They could go back a color if they made me very happy for a few hours. At the end of the day on red they earned 20 minutes on computer or 4 candies or 4 stickers, on green 15 minutes on computer or 3 candies or stickers, yellow was 10 minutes 2 candies or stickers and orange nothing. anyone on a good color got a paper fish to write their name on and put in a fish bowl and I drew a name on Friday for a small prize. Anyone never on orange that week got a freezypop and ate it while we watched a short film on Friday. It's easy to just move the card with their name. I meet some of them grown now and they still remember the game. You might come up with a different plan that works for you. If they are young putting a penny in their bank as the day moved on and seeing which child gets the most for the day gives a competition which motivates kids to outdo the other. Winner could get to play go fish or old maid with you. I'm not sure how old your grandchildren are. Hope this helps


Jolly thanks, however we are talking 20 and 18. They are nice boys but horrid at times. No one got a lift off grandma today to uni...in fact one of them was still not out of bed when I left so I don't know if he got there. I went and had a cappuccino at costas and enjoyed it...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Jolly thanks, however we are talking 20 and 18. They are nice boys but horrid at times. No one got a lift off grandma today to uni...in fact one of them was still not out of bed when I left so I don't know if he got there. I went and had a cappuccino at costas and enjoyed it...


Good for you. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The Charlie Brown Christmas soundtrack is beautiful and relaxing though...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T17AG0mdpg


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> hehehe...the prewrap on chairs was hilarious, especially when "someone" couldn't get theirs off, but a Brit buddy saved the day! :sm17: xxx


Ahhh, happy memories!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful thinks more accidents happen at holiday times. He dinged the truck yesterday. He was so upset about something so inconsequential.
> No one was hurt and we have insurance. No big deal.


Consoling hugs for Mr W!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Cowichan is going to be flooded soon with the amount of rain we are having, it's going to be a wet Christmas.


Not good but honestly, I'd rather have a wet Christmas than a white one!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening sisters, I'm home yet again. I called into see Stephen this morning as I was passing to go home and they let
> Me have 15mins with him. He looked well. He asked the dr if he could go home and dr said he preferred to wait another day. That seems ok to me. Seemingly....his infection score was over 350 when he was taken in to hosp and its come right down to 27 today, they ideally want it to be 4... I can tell he's getting better. Looks more like himself. We had a nice chat, made up for last night to me. I never mentioned a thing but I did get my own back this morning, I feel a bit naughty but blow it....they are not treating me like they do their mother. Enough said......
> 
> We are supposed to be getting snow on Saturday so Stephen says I can go up there tomorrow. I've refused because if he's home he needs rest and apart from that I need some time to myself, so we'll see what happens. Saturday or Sunday is soon enough. I went to the supermarket for flowers for Albert, then went to the hospital. Called at the crem, came home, had a shepherds pie meal for one for my lunch and watched the news and then sat back and relaxed. I needed it.
> 
> I'll catch up now....


It's been a stressful and exhausting time for you so you do right to do whatever you feel like doing! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Jolly thanks, however we are talking 20 and 18. They are nice boys but horrid at times. No one got a lift off grandma today to uni...in fact one of them was still not out of bed when I left so I don't know if he got there. I went and had a cappuccino at costas and enjoyed it...


Good for you, I hope it taught them a lesson, I think you've been a wonderful grandma and I hope they start acting their age soon!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening sisters, I'm home yet again. I called into see Stephen this morning as I was passing to go home and they let
> Me have 15mins with him. He looked well. He asked the dr if he could go home and dr said he preferred to wait another day. That seems ok to me. Seemingly....his infection score was over 350 when he was taken in to hosp and its come right down to 27 today, they ideally want it to be 4... I can tell he's getting better. Looks more like himself. We had a nice chat, made up for last night to me. I never mentioned a thing but I did get my own back this morning, I feel a bit naughty but blow it....they are not treating me like they do their mother. Enough said......
> 
> We are supposed to be getting snow on Saturday so Stephen says I can go up there tomorrow. I've refused because if he's home he needs rest and apart from that I need some time to myself, so we'll see what happens. Saturday or Sunday is soon enough. I went to the supermarket for flowers for Albert, then went to the hospital. Called at the crem, came home, had a shepherds pie meal for one for my lunch and watched the news and then sat back and relaxed. I needed it.
> 
> I'll catch up now....


What great news, now to make sure he rests when he gets home and doesn't try to do too much too soon. Glad you sorted the boys out. Now have a relaxing evening. xx


----------



## linkan

I got ds's fingerless mitts yarn in the mail today. Yay i get to start a fifth project for Christmas ! ????


----------



## linkan

He wanted them from very thin yarn so i got sock yarn to do them up in. Curious how I'm going to get them the right size now lol... Oh jeez lol


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> If you are in facebook that is the one we are singing in the video. X


Beautiful????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I got ds's fingerless mitts yarn in the mail today. Yay i get to start a fifth project for Christmas ! ????


You're ambitious, I'll give you that. xx :sm15:


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> He wanted them from very thin yarn so i got sock yarn to do them up in. Curious how I'm going to get them the right size now lol... Oh jeez lol


These patterns from Ravelry may give you some ideas. That is a very nice yarn for a man. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#weight=fingering&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&query=fingerless%20mitts&sort=best&fit=male


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> It's my King Cole yarn, vacuum packed for freshness!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


They do that so shipping isn't very expensive I have got some from Canada that way!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> He wanted them from very thin yarn so i got sock yarn to do them up in. Curious how I'm going to get them the right size now lol... Oh jeez lol


Hmm find a pattern on ravelry they do have them????


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> These patterns from Ravelry may give you some ideas. That is a very nice yarn for a man. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#weight=fingering&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&query=fingerless%20mitts&sort=best&fit=male


I responded then saw this!!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Hmm find a pattern on ravelry they do have them????


He picked the pattern himself. He's such a picky one lol.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> You're ambitious, I'll give you that. xx :sm15:


I know they won't all get finished. But they'll keep me busy for awhile now. Plus i tend to do my best work under pressure of a deadline .. No idea why.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've been to the hospital twice today. I took Stephen down to the ground floor for a costa coffee we just took our time. Slowly did it. When we came back to his bed he was shattered. He thinks he's coming home tomorrow. I can't see it. It's official, pneumonia and pluresy. Will be a long job and won't see work this side of January. He's looking a bit better and I just am so pleased with him. His cough is terrible. It'll be a long job.
> 
> The boys came tonight, he was so pleased to see them. To be honest I Bit my tongue tonight, I'm a bit disgusted at their behavior. But that's another story. I'm a cross grandma. I love them to bits but their behavior stinks at times.....
> 
> Hope you all have a great night ...xx


So glad they have finally diagnosed it. Glad you got him out of his room for a coffee. Not surprised he was shattered, though. Definitely going to be a long recovery. Sorry the boys were being twits while visiting him. Sending many healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> "Joy to the world" for me!!


Away in a Manger for me. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It's my King Cole yarn, vacuum packed for freshness!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Very squished but lovely. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very cold and frosty Surrey. Going to do a bit of laundry today and then craft cafe this afternoon. Haven't been for a few weeks so it will be good catch up with evvryone. This will be our last get together before Christmas.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> They do that so shipping isn't very expensive I have got some from Canada that way!


It's a clever idea!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a chilly London. 4'C was forecast but it's already 5.1, actually got a sweater out to wear this morning!!

Some of my Christmas lights have gone out so I need to go and find some more bulbs. Now Woolworths is no more, I've no idea where to look, these are VERY old lights!!! 

We have the kids here overnight again, which will be lovely. I got all my wrapping done, now I have to put all the parcels in the car boot so little fingers can't find them!!!

Have a good one everybody, keep as warm as you can! Lots and lots of love!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning all from a freezing, frosty but, at the moment, sunny Wales. The frost is not shifting at all from the grass and it's bitter outside. Have made and cooked my stuffing for Christmas and got a stew ready for tomorrow, done the veg. for today and that's my lot. Now going to catch up and have a well earned sit down, see you later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I like them all but I suppose if I had to pick it would be O little town of Bethlehem. I know 3 different tunes to it. X


The twins had their school carol service yesterday and Mum and I went. I love to hear children's choirs and all the kids sang beautifully. Holy Night was sung by just 7 of them. goosebumps. The twins don't sing. They shout!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 2'C (34'F). It's foggy and the snow is melting. It will be raining soon.
I had a wonderful time at Knit Night. We had two gentlemen knitters last night. One of them is a physiotherapist and he was a little punchy from working a long day. When one of the ladies suggested that another stick a pipe cleaner in the horn of the unicorn that she was knitting "so it will stay firm and not be floppy", he lost it and laughed until he cried. He didn't knit much, but he did say it was one of the best Knit Nights that he had attended. I actually remembered to email my boot sock pattern to a lady who is starting to knit socks. The pattern was free and the website is now gone and has been for over 10 years.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've been to the hospital twice today. I took Stephen down to the ground floor for a costa coffee we just took our time. Slowly did it. When we came back to his bed he was shattered. He thinks he's coming home tomorrow. I can't see it. It's official, pneumonia and pluresy. Will be a long job and won't see work this side of January. He's looking a bit better and I just am so pleased with him. His cough is terrible. It'll be a long job.
> 
> The boys came tonight, he was so pleased to see them. To be honest I Bit my tongue tonight, I'm a bit disgusted at their behavior. But that's another story. I'm a cross grandma. I love them to bits but their behavior stinks at times.....
> 
> Hope you all have a great night ...xx


Pleurisy is a terrible disease and will take him a while to get over, but at least he will. He will have to learn patience! I'm sorry those lovely boys are playing up for their dad.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a freezing, frosty but, at the moment, sunny Wales. The frost is not shifting at all from the grass and it's bitter outside. Have made and cooked my stuffing for Christmas and got a stew ready for tomorrow, done the veg. for today and that's my lot. Now going to catch up and have a well earned sit down, see you later. xx


Your kitchen must smell lovely. I love the smell of stuffing and bread cooking.
Take a nice long sit down.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning from a wet Chicago...rain not snow.

We officially told the buyer to get lost and our house is back on the market. I had to scurry around to clear away stuff to get it viewing ready again. First showing was last night with another one tomorrow, so fingers crossed.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I used to tell the grand boys that they could do what they wanted at grandmas as long as it wasn't naughty. They did, never were any bother. They bloody are now....can you tell I'm cross...hahahah


They're probably playing up because they're worried about their dad. Tell them off anyway. They know you love them dearly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a chilly London. 4'C was forecast but it's already 5.1, actually got a sweater out to wear this morning!!
> 
> Some of my Christmas lights have gone out so I need to go and find some more bulbs. Now Woolworths is no more, I've no idea where to look, these are VERY old lights!!!
> 
> We have the kids here overnight again, which will be lovely. I got all my wrapping done, now I have to put all the parcels in the car boot so little fingers can't find them!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, keep as warm as you can! Lots and lots of love!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


We found some screw in LED lights for our old christmas light set. Now we can replace the single bulb that is out.
Just don't forget those parcels or they will become Easter gifts. (I've done that)


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> My favorite is the little drummer boy!


and mine! aren't we the softies!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very cold and frosty Surrey. Going to do a bit of laundry today and then craft cafe this afternoon. Haven't been for a few weeks so it will be good catch up with evvryone. This will be our last get together before Christmas.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


My LYS has scheduled a pot-luck party for our last meetup before Christmas.
Have fun being crafty. 
It really is Friday. Happy Friday. :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a wet Chicago...rain not snow.
> 
> We officially told the buyer to get lost and our house is back on the market. I had to scurry around to clear away stuff to get it viewing ready again. First showing was last night with another one tomorrow, so fingers crossed.


Oh no, ah well join the club. we've got another viewer on Tuesday and have just heard that the people who want our house have found another buyer but need to haggle on the price and then their buyers need a mortgage so not holding my breath. We'll get there eventually, I hope. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. The TV has just said that there is freezing rain in Toronto. If I leave now I should be arriving at work just as it hits.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It's my King Cole yarn, vacuum packed for freshness!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


ooooh, can I watch it bounce back? Magic.


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Away in a Manger for me. :sm02: xxxooo


Good choice. In all the Christmas pageants I have seen the smallest children always sing Away in a Manager. Picturing those wee ones makes it special to me.


----------



## jinx

Hard to believe Fish Fry Friday is here again. Time is moving very quickly.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very cold and frosty Surrey. Going to do a bit of laundry today and then craft cafe this afternoon. Haven't been for a few weeks so it will be good catch up with evvryone. This will be our last get together before Christmas.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Do you freeze the stuffing? I remember having to get up in the middle of the night to start grinding ingredients for Christmas day stuffing.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a freezing, frosty but, at the moment, sunny Wales. The frost is not shifting at all from the grass and it's bitter outside. Have made and cooked my stuffing for Christmas and got a stew ready for tomorrow, done the veg. for today and that's my lot. Now going to catch up and have a well earned sit down, see you later. xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 2'C (34'F). It's foggy and the snow is melting. It will be raining soon.
> I had a wonderful time at Knit Night. We had two gentlemen knitters last night. One of them is a physiotherapist and he was a little punchy from working a long day. When one of the ladies suggested that another stick a pipe cleaner in the horn of the unicorn that she was knitting "so it will stay firm and not be floppy", he lost it and laughed until he cried. He didn't knit much, but he did say it was one of the best Knit Nights that he had attended. I actually remembered to email my boot sock pattern to a lady who is starting to knit socks. The pattern was free and the website is now gone and has been for over 10 years.


Morning. Me thinks he put a different interpretation to what was said. When I first started using Ravelry I thought if I put patterns in my favorites the patterns would always be available. That was a mistake on my part. Most often the wayback machine is very helpful.


----------



## jinx

Sounds promising if you got viewers so close to the holiday. House buyers often put off looking until after the holidays.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a wet Chicago...rain not snow.
> 
> We officially told the buyer to get lost and our house is back on the market. I had to scurry around to clear away stuff to get it viewing ready again. First showing was last night with another one tomorrow, so fingers crossed.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Jolly thanks, however we are talking 20 and 18. They are nice boys but horrid at times. No one got a lift off grandma today to uni...in fact one of them was still not out of bed when I left so I don't know if he got there. I went and had a cappuccino at costas and enjoyed it...


Costas make the best cappuccino.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, ah well join the club. we've got another viewer on Tuesday and have just heard that the people who want our house have found another buyer but need to haggle on the price and then their buyers need a mortgage so not holding my breath. We'll get there eventually, I hope. xx


Things could work out in your favor. Selling/buying a house is usually a chain reaction procedure.


----------



## SaxonLady

It is really really cold and we have another Christmas dinner tonight. I have managed not to have any turkey yet!


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a wet Chicago...rain not snow.
> 
> We officially told the buyer to get lost and our house is back on the market. I had to scurry around to clear away stuff to get it viewing ready again. First showing was last night with another one tomorrow, so fingers crossed.


Sorry to hear that Jeanette. House moving seems to be getting more difficult these days. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm on my cell phone so I'll be quick. The freezing rain started just as I got to Whitby. The heavy hauler trucks and the vultures (tow-trucks) all pulled to the side to wait it out. All the cars slowed to a crawl and I was able to get to my exit without anyone spinning out in front of me. All safe and warm at work now.
So having a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Do you freeze the stuffing? I remember having to get up in the middle of the night to start grinding ingredients for Christmas day stuffing.


Yes, it's safely tucked into the freezer ready to heat up on Christmas Day. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm on my cell phone so I'll be quick. The freezing rain started just as I got to Whitby. The heavy hauler trucks and the vultures (tow-trucks) all pulled to the side to wait it out. All the cars slowed to a crawl and I was able to get to my exit without anyone spinning out in front of me. All safe and warm at work now.
> So having a great day.


Pleased you arrived safely, hope hometime weather is better. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> We found some screw in LED lights for our old christmas light set. Now we can replace the single bulb that is out.
> Just don't forget those parcels or they will become Easter gifts. (I've done that)


The grandkids birthdays are in January and February so those found packages go to good use. I love the after Christmas sales!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm on my cell phone so I'll be quick. The freezing rain started just as I got to Whitby. The heavy hauler trucks and the vultures (tow-trucks) all pulled to the side to wait it out. All the cars slowed to a crawl and I was able to get to my exit without anyone spinning out in front of me. All safe and warm at work now.
> So having a great day.


Glad you made it safely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear that Jeanette. House moving seems to be getting more difficult these days. Xxx


Me, too, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The twins had their school carol service yesterday and Mum and I went. I love to hear children's choirs and all the kids sang beautifully. Holy Night was sung by just 7 of them. goosebumps. The twins don't sing. They shout!


Loved the picture on FB!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 2'C (34'F). It's foggy and the snow is melting. It will be raining soon.
> I had a wonderful time at Knit Night. We had two gentlemen knitters last night. One of them is a physiotherapist and he was a little punchy from working a long day. When one of the ladies suggested that another stick a pipe cleaner in the horn of the unicorn that she was knitting "so it will stay firm and not be floppy", he lost it and laughed until he cried. He didn't knit much, but he did say it was one of the best Knit Nights that he had attended. I actually remembered to email my boot sock pattern to a lady who is starting to knit socks. The pattern was free and the website is now gone and has been for over 10 years.


Sounds like a great and fun evening, so glad you enjoyed it, I hope the guys come back again!!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a wet Chicago...rain not snow.
> 
> We officially told the buyer to get lost and our house is back on the market. I had to scurry around to clear away stuff to get it viewing ready again. First showing was last night with another one tomorrow, so fingers crossed.


Oh Jeanette, I'm so sorry but you know you've done the right thing. I hope that was just a false start and all goes smoothly from now on. Hard to believe that the three of you are all having such a hard time selling up and moving, puts me right off ever moving again!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm on my cell phone so I'll be quick. The freezing rain started just as I got to Whitby. The heavy hauler trucks and the vultures (tow-trucks) all pulled to the side to wait it out. All the cars slowed to a crawl and I was able to get to my exit without anyone spinning out in front of me. All safe and warm at work now.
> So having a great day.


So glad you got in safe and warm, shame you had to go in at all though!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So glad you got in safe and warm, shame you had to goo in at all though!! xxxx


Same from me also xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Good morning all, I hope everyone is having a great morning. For the 3 trying to sell houses, I really hope that some one comes along for each of you; and the sales finally go through, with no problems from the buyers! xoxoxo

I am now going to do some catchup, before getting some sleep, and hopefully before the twins wake! We have the family of 4 staying the night, while their parents have a night out. I had a lovely cuddle from the twins, while they slipped off to the land of nod! Before it was time to settle down, to get ready for bed, we had a game of football with Mint. It was a bit of a mishmash though, because the twins kept chasing that ball, and trying to keep it away from Mint?; then Mint decided that she would take her ball, and go inside. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I agree that vacuum packing is a good way to ship or store yarn. On the main section a person was complaining because she cut the yarn as she opened the packaging. She thought the yarn company should replace the yarn she cut. Just a heads up so we do not take a scissors to tightly packed packages and damage the goods.


Surely there was a border in the vacuum package, so that it could have been opened without damaging the yarn? I have vaccuum packed yarn a few times, and there was always a small border that could have been cut, without cuutting that contents. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Good morning all, I hope everyone is having a great morning. For the 3 trying to sell houses, I really hope that some one comes along for each of you; and the sales finally go through, with no problems from the buyers! xoxoxo
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup, before getting some sleep, and hopefully before the twins wake! We have the family of 4 staying the night, while their parents have a night out. I had a lovely cuddle from the twins, while they slipped off to the land of nod! Before it was time to settle down, to get ready for bed, we had a game of football with Mint. It was a bit of a mishmash though, because the twins kept chasing that ball, and trying to keep it away from Mint?; then Mint decided that she would take her ball, and go inside. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Hi Judi, hope your charges let you sleep well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Surely there was a border in the vacuum package, so that it could have been opened without damaging the yarn? I have vaccuum packed yarn a few times, and there was always a small border that could have been cut, without cuutting that contents. :sm16: :sm16:


A little too enthusiastic about getting to the yarn it seems!!!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> The twins had their school carol service yesterday and Mum and I went. I love to hear children's choirs and all the kids sang beautifully. Holy Night was sung by just 7 of them. goosebumps. The twins don't sing. They shout!


I used to mime, when my Sunday School sang Carols at the front of the church congregation, for Christmas; and mum would tell me off about it, every year! I really hated being in front of everybody, and I hated singing! I still don't sing very often. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi, hope your charges let you sleep well!! xxxx


Perhaps later, one of the twins is already on my lap. I knew it would happen; I don't think any of my girls slept through the night, until they were a bit older than these two! I don't mind though, this way, they aren't getting frightened while hearing strange noises outside. They also know that they can come to me when they need reassuring cuddles! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a wet Chicago...rain not snow.
> 
> We officially told the buyer to get lost and our house is back on the market. I had to scurry around to clear away stuff to get it viewing ready again. First showing was last night with another one tomorrow, so fingers crossed.


I hope the right viewer comes along very soon ???????? and here are a couple of genies, ????‍♀????‍♀ to help the process along! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, ah well join the club. we've got another viewer on Tuesday and have just heard that the people who want our house have found another buyer but need to haggle on the price and then their buyers need a mortgage so not holding my breath. We'll get there eventually, I hope. xx


????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. The TV has just said that there is freezing rain in Toronto. If I leave now I should be arriving at work just as it hits.
> Everyone have a great day.


I hope you stayed ahead of the freezing rain! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm on my cell phone so I'll be quick. The freezing rain started just as I got to Whitby. The heavy hauler trucks and the vultures (tow-trucks) all pulled to the side to wait it out. All the cars slowed to a crawl and I was able to get to my exit without anyone spinning out in front of me. All safe and warm at work now.
> So having a great day.


So good to hear there were no accidents, while you were on the road! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well that is me caught up, now to attempt putting this child back in her bed! Wish me luck, with this endeavour, so that I can go to bed! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> It's a clever idea!! xxx


The more I thought about it the bags are expensive so I wonder how much it really does save them!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> and mine! aren't we the softies!


Yes we are I cry every time I hear it!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I'm on my cell phone so I'll be quick. The freezing rain started just as I got to Whitby. The heavy hauler trucks and the vultures (tow-trucks) all pulled to the side to wait it out. All the cars slowed to a crawl and I was able to get to my exit without anyone spinning out in front of me. All safe and warm at work now.
> So having a great day.


So glad you made it safe and sound!


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, Stephen has got home tonight. So, it will be easier to see him. He thought I might go up today but they need time to themseleves. I might go tomorrow if we don't get snow. You know what I'm like. I hibernate. 

I bought the boys some leisure wear, pjs to you and me, and on getting them home I've found they've left the security tag on, so I'll have to go all the way back and get the tag taken off. It's not rocket science at the till is it?

I've pampered myself today and done some laundry, but that's about it. Lynn rang me so we shall see if we can make time for a lunch next week sometime. I'm all to pieces with the days of the week. It's Friday today but feels like a Sunday to me. Jinx I think it you moving the days about????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, Stephen has got home tonight. So, it will be easier to see him. He thought I might go up today but they need time to themseleves. I might go tomorrow if we don't get snow. You know what I'm like. I hibernate.
> 
> I bought the boys some leisure wear, pjs to you and me, and on getting them home I've found they've left the security tag on, so I'll have to go all the way back and get the tag taken off. It's not rocket science at the till is it?
> 
> I've pampered myself today and done some laundry, but that's about it. Lynn rang me so we shall see if we can make time for a lunch next week sometime. I'm all to pieces with the days of the week. It's Friday today but feels like a Sunday to me. Jinx I think it you moving the days about????


Not surprised you're all at sixes and sevens, it's been a funny old time for you but things will gradually get back to where you were! How annoying that the security tag is still on, a big waste of your time!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Costas make the best cappuccino.


Nope sorry my Saxy...I know how you are about Starbucks but I still prefer their coffee......you were testing me weren't you ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, Stephen has got home tonight. So, it will be easier to see him. He thought I might go up today but they need time to themseleves. I might go tomorrow if we don't get snow. You know what I'm like. I hibernate.
> 
> I bought the boys some leisure wear, pjs to you and me, and on getting them home I've found they've left the security tag on, so I'll have to go all the way back and get the tag taken off. It's not rocket science at the till is it?
> 
> I've pampered myself today and done some laundry, but that's about it. Lynn rang me so we shall see if we can make time for a lunch next week sometime. I'm all to pieces with the days of the week. It's Friday today but feels like a Sunday to me. Jinx I think it you moving the days about????


So pleased he's home, now to stop him doing too much, enjoy your pampering. xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening sisters, I'm home yet again. I called into see Stephen this morning as I was passing to go home and they let
> Me have 15mins with him. He looked well. He asked the dr if he could go home and dr said he preferred to wait another day. That seems ok to me. Seemingly....his infection score was over 350 when he was taken in to hosp and its come right down to 27 today, they ideally want it to be 4... I can tell he's getting better. Looks more like himself. We had a nice chat, made up for last night to me. I never mentioned a thing but I did get my own back this morning, I feel a bit naughty but blow it....they are not treating me like they do their mother. Enough said......
> 
> We are supposed to be getting snow on Saturday so Stephen says I can go up there tomorrow. I've refused because if he's home he needs rest and apart from that I need some time to myself, so we'll see what happens. Saturday or Sunday is soon enough. I went to the supermarket for flowers for Albert, then went to the hospital. Called at the crem, came home, had a shepherds pie meal for one for my lunch and watched the news and then sat back and relaxed. I needed it.
> 
> I'll catch up now....


You are one awesome Mama. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I got ds's fingerless mitts yarn in the mail today. Yay i get to start a fifth project for Christmas ! ????


Kroy is wonderful yarn, I hope you like working with it. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very cold and frosty Surrey. Going to do a bit of laundry today and then craft cafe this afternoon. Haven't been for a few weeks so it will be good catch up with evvryone. This will be our last get together before Christmas.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


What a beautiful FB page you have, just noticed the link. Astounding! xxxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> The twins had their school carol service yesterday and Mum and I went. I love to hear children's choirs and all the kids sang beautifully. Holy Night was sung by just 7 of them. goosebumps. The twins don't sing. They shout!


I would really have enjoyed hearing the children too. Choir was mandatory when I was at the convent, I wonder if they do it much now in public schools. xxx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a wet Chicago...rain not snow.
> 
> We officially told the buyer to get lost and our house is back on the market. I had to scurry around to clear away stuff to get it viewing ready again. First showing was last night with another one tomorrow, so fingers crossed.


Let these be the ones... :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a freezing, frosty but, at the moment, sunny Wales. The frost is not shifting at all from the grass and it's bitter outside. Have made and cooked my stuffing for Christmas and got a stew ready for tomorrow, done the veg. for today and that's my lot. Now going to catch up and have a well earned sit down, see you later. xx


Do you put sausage in your stuffing Jacky? Share your recipe? :sm17: xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm on my cell phone so I'll be quick. The freezing rain started just as I got to Whitby. The heavy hauler trucks and the vultures (tow-trucks) all pulled to the side to wait it out. All the cars slowed to a crawl and I was able to get to my exit without anyone spinning out in front of me. All safe and warm at work now.
> So having a great day.


That sounds scary but I know you are a good driver. Stay safe. xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, Stephen has got home tonight. So, it will be easier to see him. He thought I might go up today but they need time to themseleves. I might go tomorrow if we don't get snow. You know what I'm like. I hibernate.
> 
> I bought the boys some leisure wear, pjs to you and me, and on getting them home I've found they've left the security tag on, so I'll have to go all the way back and get the tag taken off. It's not rocket science at the till is it?
> 
> I've pampered myself today and done some laundry, but that's about it. Lynn rang me so we shall see if we can make time for a lunch next week sometime. I'm all to pieces with the days of the week. It's Friday today but feels like a Sunday to me. Jinx I think it you moving the days about????


That seems to be an issue this week... last night I was laying in bed not sleeping, wondering what day tomorrow would be! :sm22: :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Do you put sausage in your stuffing Jacky? Share your recipe? :sm17: xxx


I use minced pork, breadcrumbs, onions, sage, salt and pepper. xx


----------



## linkan

Safe travels home Mav !


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That seems to be an issue this week... last night I was laying in bed not sleeping, wondering what day tomorrow would be! :sm22: :sm02:


Last night was a good night for me, I slept right through and didn't get up once. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I use minced pork, breadcrumbs, onions, sage, salt and pepper. xx


I have a very special recipe i handed down to my kids.
Stovetop stuffing in a box lol takes about 2minutes and a tad bit of water.. 
I'm such the lazy cook ????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Last night was a good night for me, I slept right through and didn't get up once. xx


I did the tossing and turning as usual.
I don't feel like my bi-pap pressure is high enough anymore. They told me it's normal to feel that way.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I used to mime, when my Sunday School sang Carols at the front of the church congregation, for Christmas; and mum would tell me off about it, every year! I really hated being in front of everybody, and I hated singing! I still don't sing very often. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Not me lol. . i use to sing at work, we use to sing at church special (rarely) 
I sing doing dishes in the shower in the car.. Yea you get the hint. I don't care if i sound good i just like it lol


----------



## linkan

I like little drummer boy too it's prolly my second favorite.


----------



## Islander

Our power went out at 8 a.m this morning because of some gale winds... so went back to bed and slept till 10. I feel like a new person today! 
Storm coming...up to 100km winds.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Our power went out at 8 a.m this morning because of some gale winds... so went back to bed and slept till 10. I feel like a new person today!
> Storm coming...up to 100km winds.


Batten down the hatches. xx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I have a very special recipe i handed down to my kids.
> Stovetop stuffing in a box lol takes about 2minutes and a tad bit of water..
> I'm such the lazy cook ????


 :sm24: :sm24: Family secrets! There's a little gift store that sells home backed goods and good java here, so I always bring a few pieces of lemon loaf home. I asked it they were still baking it and she winked and said it was from a commercial bakery and sold at farmer's market next door:sm06: ... so I brought home the whole loaf! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Batten down the hatches. xx


Grateful for wood, at least we can cook and stay warm. xxx


----------



## linkan

Well ladies.. THE NEWS IS IN ..

It's a girl - Marcelina Rose Marie Buba.
????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jinx

Oh my dear, it is not me that posts the wrong day of the week. Itis a very colorful wonderful member that tries to lead us astray.
Glad things are getting better in your little corner of the world.


grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, Stephen has got home tonight. So, it will be easier to see him. He thought I might go up today but they need time to themseleves. I might go tomorrow if we don't get snow. You know what I'm like. I hibernate.
> 
> I bought the boys some leisure wear, pjs to you and me, and on getting them home I've found they've left the security tag on, so I'll have to go all the way back and get the tag taken off. It's not rocket science at the till is it?
> 
> I've pampered myself today and done some laundry, but that's about it. Lynn rang me so we shall see if we can make time for a lunch next week sometime. I'm all to pieces with the days of the week. It's Friday today but feels like a Sunday to me. Jinx I think it you moving the days about????


----------



## jinx

You do dishes in the shower?


linkan said:


> Not me lol. . i use to sing at work, we use to sing at church special (rarely)
> I sing doing dishes in the shower in the car.. Yea you get the hint. I don't care if i sound good i just like it lol


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I did the tossing and turning as usual.
> I don't feel like my bi-pap pressure is high enough anymore. They told me it's normal to feel that way.


That is not normal. There are machines that are much more advanced than yours is. A cpap can go from 5 to 20. This machine is 3 years old and the pressure automatically senses the pressure that is needed and it goes up and down all night long. It is connected via wi-fi to the doctors office. If any adjustments are needed it is done without us even knowing it. I do not think your machine is very old, but I don't think they issued an up to date model. I do not mean to sound rude, but I think they did not issue you a modern machine.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, Stephen has got home tonight. So, it will be easier to see him. He thought I might go up today but they need time to themseleves. I might go tomorrow if we don't get snow. You know what I'm like. I hibernate.
> 
> I bought the boys some leisure wear, pjs to you and me, and on getting them home I've found they've left the security tag on, so I'll have to go all the way back and get the tag taken off. It's not rocket science at the till is it?
> 
> I've pampered myself today and done some laundry, but that's about it. Lynn rang me so we shall see if we can make time for a lunch next week sometime. I'm all to pieces with the days of the week. It's Friday today but feels like a Sunday to me. Jinx I think it you moving the days about????


Sounds like useless security tags. Aren't they suppose squeal if someone walks out the store with an item with a tag on to prevent shoplifting?


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Our power went out at 8 a.m this morning because of some gale winds... so went back to bed and slept till 10. I feel like a new person today!
> Storm coming...up to 100km winds.


Good for you on getting some needed zzz's. Be careful in those awful winds.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Oh my dear, it is not me that posts the wrong day of the week. Itis a very colorful wonderful member that tries to lead us astray.
> Glad things are getting better in your little corner of the world.


Who ever could that be?????????????????????????????xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Who ever could that be?????????????????????????????xxxxx


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> What a beautiful FB page you have, just noticed the link. Astounding! xxxx


Thank you Trish. Stay safe and wsrm. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> You do dishes in the shower?


Theway i write i shower in church and the car too


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> That is not normal. There are machines that are much more advanced than yours is. A cpap can go from 5 to 20. This machine is 3 years old and the pressure automatically senses the pressure that is needed and it goes up and down all night long. It is connected via wi-fi to the doctors office. If any adjustments are needed it is done without us even knowing it. I do not think your machine is very old, but I don't think they issued an up to date model. I do not mean to sound rude, but I think they did not issue you a modern machine.


She said I've just gotten use to it. And that's why it doesn't feel as strong. That's why she said it was normal. I had to wear the tester thing all night and my numbers were good. But idk... 
It seems very up to date. It does go higher than what you mentioned. I think at times my input is 21.5 output is 17 according to the machine log. I have two separate flows because i cannot breathe in or out on my own when sleeping.


----------



## linkan

I'll take a pic of it later. Lisa got the same one i believe. Our dad was super jealous because he has an old one


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, Stephen has got home tonight. So, it will be easier to see him. He thought I might go up today but they need time to themseleves. I might go tomorrow if we don't get snow. You know what I'm like. I hibernate.
> 
> I bought the boys some leisure wear, pjs to you and me, and on getting them home I've found they've left the security tag on, so I'll have to go all the way back and get the tag taken off. It's not rocket science at the till is it?
> 
> I've pampered myself today and done some laundry, but that's about it. Lynn rang me so we shall see if we can make time for a lunch next week sometime. I'm all to pieces with the days of the week. It's Friday today but feels like a Sunday to me. Jinx I think it you moving the days about????


Are you sure it wouldn't have come off if you lamped it with a hammer! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I use minced pork, breadcrumbs, onions, sage, salt and pepper. xx


Thank you. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Last night was a good night for me, I slept right through and didn't get up once. xx


I'm happy for you in an envious way. xox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Well ladies.. THE NEWS IS IN ..
> 
> It's a girl - Marcelina Rose Marie Buba.
> ????????????????????????????????????


Thats a beautiful name... it just flows. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Good for you on getting some needed zzz's. Be careful in those awful winds.


Only have the neighbours 150 ft trees to worry about. 5 of them standing my themselves.


----------



## Islander

My tank's coming along, fish are getting bigger. The old clown loach is getting his colour back and likes socializing with the catfish, he's out all the time now. I think he has cataracts, but then he's 12 yrs old. The danio's are like Ferrari's and make me dizzy watching them. I'm thinking about trying Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> My tank's coming along, fish are getting bigger. The old clown loach is getting his colour back and likes socializing with the catfish, he's out all the time now. I think he has cataracts, but then he's 12 yrs old. The danio's are like Ferrari's and make me dizzy watching them. I'm thinking about trying Cherry Shrimp.


Oh wow looking fantastic!

Oh yeah by the way I tried that Lemon and brandy drink it was amazingly good it was even good without the brandy!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> My tank's coming along, fish are getting bigger. The old clown loach is getting his colour back and likes socializing with the catfish, he's out all the time now. I think he has cataracts, but then he's 12 yrs old. The danio's are like Ferrari's and make me dizzy watching them. I'm thinking about trying Cherry Shrimp.


They're lovely, shrimps would be fun (and you could eat them when they are bigger :sm15: :sm15. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet, very cold, very windy Wales. Don't intend to stray far from the fire today. Stew is in the oven and beginning to permeate around the house. Big excitement for us today, a lorry got stuck on the corner by our house. It shouldn't have been up here at all, it was the size of two big removal lorries and couldn't get round the sharp bend. Couldn't go back and couldn't go forward. Had an amusing half hour watching him struggle, he eventually had to go up the forestry, find a place to turn and crawled, red faced, back down the lane minus a wing mirror and number plate. He won't try this way again. I'm all behind now so will catch up and back later. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You do dishes in the shower?


AND, she has a shower in her car!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Well ladies.. THE NEWS IS IN ..
> 
> It's a girl - Marcelina Rose Marie Buba.
> ????????????????????????????????????


What beautiful names and another liitle girl to spoil!! When is she due? xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Some of them spill dye if tampered with.


Islander said:


> Are you sure it wouldn't have come off if you lamped it with a hammer! :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the pictures. It is calming and soothing just to see the pictures.


Islander said:


> My tank's coming along, fish are getting bigger. The old clown loach is getting his colour back and likes socializing with the catfish, he's out all the time now. I think he has cataracts, but then he's 12 yrs old. The danio's are like Ferrari's and make me dizzy watching them. I'm thinking about trying Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sometimes it is just nice to see someone get caught doing what they are not suppose to be doing. Like seeing a cop pulling over the guy that goes speeding pass you.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet, very cold, very windy Wales. Don't intend to stray far from the fire today. Stew is in the oven and beginning to permeate around the house. Big excitement for us today, a lorry got stuck on the corner by our house. It shouldn't have been up here at all, it was the size of two big removal lorries and couldn't get round the sharp bend. Couldn't go back and couldn't go forward. Had an amusing half hour watching him struggle, he eventually had to go up the forestry, find a place to turn and crawled, red faced, back down the lane minus a wing mirror and number plate. He won't try this way again. I'm all behind now so will catch up and back later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Loved the picture on FB!! xx


That is Kieran, my great grandson (Robert's youngest)


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh Jeanette, I'm so sorry but you know you've done the right thing. I hope that was just a false start and all goes smoothly from now on. Hard to believe that the three of you are all having such a hard time selling up and moving, puts me right off ever moving again!!! xxxx


Elk is happily settled into his new flat!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Sometimes it is just nice to see someone get caught doing what they are not suppose to be doing. Like seeing a cop pulling over the guy that goes speeding pass you.


Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Nothing much planned today. I have a few dates to stuff and presents to wrap, then I might just have to sit and do some craft.

Trish, your fish are looking lovely. Reminds me when my Dad had tropical fish.

Happy Saturday everyone. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Nope sorry my Saxy...I know how you are about Starbucks but I still prefer their coffee......you were testing me weren't you ????


No, I wasn't. You carry on drinking Starbucks. Personally I have never tried theirs and never will. My favourite coffee is in a cafe called Esquires which sells Free Trade coffee, and is as good as Costas.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I would really have enjoyed hearing the children too. Choir was mandatory when I was at the convent, I wonder if they do it much now in public schools. xxx


All our schools have choirs and/or bands.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Last night was a good night for me, I slept right through and didn't get up once. xx


Good for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I did the tossing and turning as usual.
> I don't feel like my bi-pap pressure is high enough anymore. They told me it's normal to feel that way.


I haven't been using mine as it is so uncomfortable, and I've been called in next week for a check up. Whoops.


----------



## jinx

jinx said:


> That is not normal. There are machines that are much more advanced than yours is. A cpap can go from 5 to 20. This machine is 3 years old and the pressure automatically senses the pressure that is needed and it goes up and down all night long. It is connected via wi-fi to the doctors office. If any adjustments are needed it is done without us even knowing it. I do not think your machine is very old, but I don't think they issued an up to date model. I do not mean to sound rude, but I think they did not issue you a modern machine.


Sorry I thought you had a cpap and you have a bipap. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Well ladies.. THE NEWS IS IN ..
> 
> It's a girl - Marcelina Rose Marie Buba.
> ????????????????????????????????????


Congratulations, another girl!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> You do dishes in the shower?


in the shower in the car no less!


----------



## SaxonLady

Bro Alan (the one who has just turned 80) was taken into the Royal Free Hospital yesterday with tummy pain. They are keeping him in again tonight checking his kidney function. Bro Les has just phoned me with the latest information, which is negligible. I must find a phone number for the hospital. They will have to talk to me as I am his next of kin. I am NOK for all three of my Bros.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Bro Alan (the one who has just turned 80) was taken into the Royal Free Hospital yesterday with tummy pain. They are keeping him in again tonight checking his kidney function. Bro Les has just phoned me with the latest information, which is negligible. I must find a phone number for the hospital. They will have to talk to me as I am his next of kin. I am NOK for all three of my Bros.


Hoping they can figure out the cause of his pain quickly and restore him to health.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. My honeydoer stopped in yesterday and hung a curtain rod, took things down in the basement, fixed warmer drawer on oven, and removed the recumbent bike. With so few things on my honeydo list we had time to visit and enjoy each others company.
Yesterday I made a hat with a soft squishy yellow yarn. When I was finished it turned into a bright yellow hat that I did not like. Has that happened to you that you picture a pretty project and end up with a glaring mistake? Funny thing is tho that someone always comes along and loves my "mistakes" and takes them home with them.
Lilly is coming today to craft. She usually starts by opening her craft cabinet and taking out the paints and painting her face. Something she is allowed to do here, but not at home.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Bro Alan (the one who has just turned 80) was taken into the Royal Free Hospital yesterday with tummy pain. They are keeping him in again tonight checking his kidney function. Bro Les has just phoned me with the latest information, which is negligible. I must find a phone number for the hospital. They will have to talk to me as I am his next of kin. I am NOK for all three of my Bros.


Hope it turns out to be nothing serious. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hoping they can figure out the cause of his pain quickly and restore him to health.


The hospital was very helpful but the ward he is on are not answering their phone, and nor is he. I will persist until I know exactly what is happening. I have the direct line number to the ward.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Bro Alan (the one who has just turned 80) was taken into the Royal Free Hospital yesterday with tummy pain. They are keeping him in again tonight checking his kidney function. Bro Les has just phoned me with the latest information, which is negligible. I must find a phone number for the hospital. They will have to talk to me as I am his next of kin. I am NOK for all three of my Bros.


Hope it turns out to be nothing serious dear!! xx

Jacky, this is just getting weird!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope it turns out to be nothing serious. xx


He is up and about I gather.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My honeydoer stopped in yesterday and hung a curtain rod, took things down in the basement, fixed warmer drawer on over, and removed the recumbent bike. With so few things on my honeydo list we had time to visit and enjoy each others company.
> Yesterday I made a hat with a soft squishy yellow yarn. When I was finished it turned into a bright yellow hat that I did not like. Has that happened to you that you picture a pretty project and end up with a glaring mistake? Funny thing is tho that someone always comes along and loves my "mistakes" and takes them home with them.
> Lilly is coming today to craft. She usually starts by opening her craft cabinet and taking out the paints and painting her face. Something she is allowed to do here, but not at home.


Maybe a Hollywood make up artist in the making?!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hope it turns out to be nothing serious dear!! xx


You and Barny are so in sync!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> You and Barny are so in sync!


As I say, it's getting weird!!! :sm06: :sm19: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a grey, gloomy and cold London! Have just taken the kids home, nobody home, mum and dad were in the café down the road so they went down there to meet them and get some lunch. They only had breakfast at 10.30 cos they wouldn't get up!!! It's horribly quiet here now but we shall see them again tomorrow for Christmas at Nanny's!!!! Going to have a do nothing afternoon, bliss!!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Maybe a Hollywood make up artist in the making?!!


I do not think so. She usually chooses green and covers her entire face and then adds other colors over the top.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hope it turns out to be nothing serious dear!! xx
> 
> Jacky, this is just getting weird!!!


Don't worry about it, we are just on a perfect wavelength, perhaps we were conjoined at birth, our brains certainly are. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You and Barny are so in sync!


Perfectly. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I do not think so. She usually chooses green and covers her entire face and then adds other colors over the top.


Shrek or the grinch? xx :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Thats a beautiful name... it just flows. xoxo


Thank you, ???? she said she will call her Celina for short. I will likely call her my little Rose as that name is for me.????????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I do not think so. She usually chooses green and covers her entire face and then adds other colors over the top.


Have you seen some of those monster movies?!!!! :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't worry about it, we are just on a perfect wavelength, perhaps we were conjoined at birth, our brains certainly are. xxxx :sm15:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> What beautiful names and another liitle girl to spoil!! When is she due? xxxxx


May 11th.????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Congratulations, another girl!


I think she secretly wanted a little boy. But she got super excited last night looking at dolls and easy bake ovens ! LOL


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I haven't been using mine as it is so uncomfortable, and I've been called in next week for a check up. Whoops.


I found the nasal one the least uncomfortable. The masks were hard on my face. This is my machine.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Bro Alan (the one who has just turned 80) was taken into the Royal Free Hospital yesterday with tummy pain. They are keeping him in again tonight checking his kidney function. Bro Les has just phoned me with the latest information, which is negligible. I must find a phone number for the hospital. They will have to talk to me as I am his next of kin. I am NOK for all three of my Bros.


I hope they figure out what is going with him soon!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I hope they figure out what is going with him soon!


Ditto that


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> May 11th.????


So close to mom's that would be cool!


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning!
I have finished four pairs of fingerless mittens in just over a week and I swear every pair has the second one just a tad longer, okay technically 3 1/2 because one gray one has been on the needles for 5ish years.....


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Good morning!
> I have finished four pairs of fingerless mittens in just over a week and I swear every pair has the second one just a tad longer, okay technically 3 1/2 because one gray one has been on the needles for 5ish years.....


Well done, that's some going!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Well done, that's some going!! xxxx


I know right ! I've gotten one mitt started and got 6 rows in and pulled the wrong needle out!????????????????????????????????????????????????????
I couldn't save it. Had to start over. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## linkan

I did get my patterns all together in one big book of stuff i have to finish this week. As opposed to stuff i have to finish by Christmas morning. 
Not to mention all the showers in my car and dishes piling up! LOL


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's dark so I'm in my bed and there's an almighty blizzard going on outside. Too dark to see if it's snow. I didn't go up to Stephens because the forecast isn't good. That's what I'm saying anyway. Still feel an ittsy bittsy cross, it's fading though. Don't want to say anything to Stephen so I'm best not going. I've done some sudokued today. I don't think I'll be going out tomorrow if it's like this either. Hope you had a great Saturday. Love you all.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's dark so I'm in my bed and there's an almighty blizzard going on outside. Too dark to see if it's snow. I didn't go up to Stephens because the forecast isn't good. That's what I'm saying anyway. Still feel an ittsy bittsy cross, it's fading though. Don't want to say anything to Stephen so I'm best not going. I've done some sudokued today. I don't think I'll be going out tomorrow if it's like this either. Hope you had a great Saturday. Love you all.


Love you too! A weekend at home might make all the cross go away!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Bro Alan (the one who has just turned 80) was taken into the Royal Free Hospital yesterday with tummy pain. They are keeping him in again tonight checking his kidney function. Bro Les has just phoned me with the latest information, which is negligible. I must find a phone number for the hospital. They will have to talk to me as I am his next of kin. I am NOK for all three of my Bros.


Hope he gets sorted out my Saxy. Keep us in touch.


----------



## binkbrice

Here they are minus the ends woven in


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's dark so I'm in my bed and there's an almighty blizzard going on outside. Too dark to see if it's snow. I didn't go up to Stephens because the forecast isn't good. That's what I'm saying anyway. Still feel an ittsy bittsy cross, it's fading though. Don't want to say anything to Stephen so I'm best not going. I've done some sudokued today. I don't think I'll be going out tomorrow if it's like this either. Hope you had a great Saturday. Love you all.


Join the club, the wind is howling, it's raining or something and I'm not shifting. xx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I know right ! I've gotten one mitt started and got 6 rows in and pulled the wrong needle out!????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> I couldn't save it. Had to start over. Grrrrrrrrr.


Dang!! More haste less speed, my old mum used to say!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's dark so I'm in my bed and there's an almighty blizzard going on outside. Too dark to see if it's snow. I didn't go up to Stephens because the forecast isn't good. That's what I'm saying anyway. Still feel an ittsy bittsy cross, it's fading though. Don't want to say anything to Stephen so I'm best not going. I've done some sudokued today. I don't think I'll be going out tomorrow if it's like this either. Hope you had a great Saturday. Love you all.


I can just picture you snuggled up in bed, all nice and cosy, good for you!!! You do best to stay in the warm if the weather's going to be evil, driving in sleet, snow, ice and slush is no fun, ask Nitzy!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Here they are minus the ends woven in


Wow, very nice work, well done!!! I bet you really don't want to darn those ends in?!!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Wow, very nice work, well done!!! I bet you really don't want to darn those ends in?!!! xxxx


You know she hates to sew and it's too much like sewing lol.
But hasn't she done a fabulous job! 
They all look awesome sis.

Susan sometimes a night without having to be tough is a relief isn't it. Let it drift as you will it. Love you and hope you feel refreshed and ready to lamp some young men in the morning. To have you still cross with them means they have it coming for sure !


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Dang!! More haste less speed, my old mum used to say!!! xxx


NO I don't and the pair with the clips I have to.......s...e...w... the edge down!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Here they are minus the ends woven in


They are all wonderful! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Oh I just made another half pair and it’s so pretty I modified the pattern and it worked!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Oh I just made another half pair and it's so pretty I modified the pattern and it worked!


Can't wait to see it. After sweet pea left i was too shattered to focus enough after cleaning up. She's like a little tornado. 
But i did get a good start on ds gloves. Fingers crossed i did my math right and they turn out big enough. If not idk who they'll go to.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a quiet and brightish Wales. The cold wind has almost gone and it's stop raining for now. Hoping to finish my so called baby blanket today, it's more like a lapghan but had enough of it now. Dinner's all ready so will have a lazy day today as the house will need a blitz tomorrow for viewers on Tuesday. Here we go again. See you in a minute. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny and calm Surrey. We had lots of rain yesterday but it is milder and no overnight frost.

We are off to DDs in-laws today for a pre Christmas get together, always nice to catch up with the other side of the family.

Happy Sunday everyone, catch you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and calm Surrey. We had lots of rain yesterday but it is milder and no overnight frost.
> 
> We are off to DDs in-laws today for a pre Christmas get together, always nice to catch up with the other side of the family.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone, catch you later. xxx


What a coincidence, we are doing exactly the same today, although this will be the closest we'll get to a proper Christmas Day this year! Have a lovely day and say Hi to the family for me!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What a coincidence, we are doing exactly the same today, although this will be the closest we'll get to a proper Christmas Day this year! Have a lovely day and say Hi to the family for me!! xxxx


Have a good day, drive safely, need you back in one piece. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London. I've just popped in quickly before getting ready to go out for the day. The presents are all in the car, I am wearing my finery and once I've put my face on, we'll be off to the dark depths of Kent!! :sm23: Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxx

PS I just started reading this book and it reminds me of someone............! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a good day, drive safely, need you back in one piece. xxxx


Will do!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, although it looks like everyone might be off doing different things! I am just dropping in to say hi, but can't stay on, as the Power people have decided to do some kind of maintenance tonight, and now there is no power until 3am! I was halfway through an interesting film too, about a whaling ship named Essex, out of Nantucket, a true story and what happened to it, led to the story of "Moby Dick" being written. I will have to find that film elsewhere now! 

Hope you all have a great day, as I am now going to bed, because it is dark, and my phone & tablet, are getting low on power! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I believe a baby blanket can never be too big. They grow into toddlers so quickly that a bigger blanket is desirable.
Glad the wind is calming down. It seems there was a lot of wind all over the world yesterday, except here.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a quiet and brightish Wales. The cold wind has almost gone and it's stop raining for now. Hoping to finish my so called baby blanket today, it's more like a lapghan but had enough of it now. Dinner's all ready so will have a lazy day today as the house will need a blitz tomorrow for viewers on Tuesday. Here we go again. See you in a minute. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunny Sunday to you. Yup, I checked it is indeed Sunday.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and calm Surrey. We had lots of rain yesterday but it is milder and no overnight frost.
> 
> We are off to DDs in-laws today for a pre Christmas get together, always nice to catch up with the other side of the family.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone, catch you later. xxx


----------



## jinx

PS I just started reading this book and it reminds me of someone............! :sm23:[/quote]

Grandma Susan?


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We're dry here this morning, but rain is on the way. While we were away there was a really bad wind storm that went through. Nothing seems damaged here. I'm off in a bit to meet up with a friend for coffee. Will catch up more later! Have a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're dry here this morning, but rain is on the way. While we were away there was a really bad wind storm that went through. Nothing seems damaged here. I'm off in a bit to meet up with a friend for coffee. Will catch up more later! Have a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


How did you get on with your house hunting? Anything catch your eye? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> How did you get on with your house hunting? Anything catch your eye? xx


It went ok. Of the three (which are hundreds of miles apart) I THINK we're really close to settling on one. A bit more investigation to do about a couple of things before we make an offer. I do have to say, though, that I probably won't be driving much (maybe at all) on the freeway there as the drivers are nuts and the speed limit is too high (75 mph when out of the cities). Very unnerving to me considering how aggressively they drive. A very minor problem, though, since I always can manage to find a way around driving on them. :sm01: The next few days should be interesting and looking forward to Wednesday when our DS arrives for 10 days to help Mr Ric with a few of his many projects. He will head back on the 30th.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It went ok. Of the three (which are hundreds of miles apart) I THINK we're really close to settling on one. A bit more investigation to do about a couple of things before we make an offer. I do have to say, though, that I probably won't be driving much (maybe at all) on the freeway there as the drivers are nuts and the speed limit is too high (75 mph when out of the cities). Very unnerving to me considering how aggressively they drive. A very minor problem, though, since I always can manage to find a way around driving on them. :sm01: The next few days should be interesting and looking forward to Wednesday when our DS arrives for 10 days to help Mr Ric with a few of his many projects. He will head back on the 30th.


Sounds promising anyway. I know how you feel about the roads, there's one near where we want to move to that I have my doubt about but as you say, will probably try and find a way around it. Great that DS is coming for a long stay at Christmas and can help Mr. Ric out, it sounds as though he needs it. Any news about getting your money for your house? xx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Here they are minus the ends woven in


Nice fingerless gloves Lisa, I'm sure the recipients will love them. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Join the club, the wind is howling, it's raining or something and I'm not shifting. xx :sm15:


Ditto here. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls had another quiet day to myself. I think I'm a bit down but I'll have to get up again. I've got prezzie to wrap. I may go to s and b tomorrow because I need to see a lady about a prezzie for Sue. It may be the last one too. Well, it will be. I'm going to catch up


----------



## grandma susan

Just facetimed Stephen to see how he is and he looks shattered. There's an atmosphere. Probably cos I haven't been up, well so be it. I didn't think he'd try and go shopping but he has. I can't believe it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Ditto here. xxx


Has your electricity stayed on all the time? It's settled down here, just raining. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Just facetimed Stephen to see how he is and he looks shattered. There's an atmosphere. Probably cos I haven't been up, well so be it. I didn't think he'd try and go shopping but he has. I can't believe it.


He needs chaining to the chair, fancy going out already. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Here is the next one almost done then cast on the mate and then I just have a hat to make!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> PS I just started reading this book and it reminds me of someone............! :sm23:


Grandma Susan?[/quote]

Hmmm?........no!! x


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're dry here this morning, but rain is on the way. While we were away there was a really bad wind storm that went through. Nothing seems damaged here. I'm off in a bit to meet up with a friend for coffee. Will catch up more later! Have a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


Glad no damage was done and that you were out of the way while the storm raged!! Enjoy your coffee!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It went ok. Of the three (which are hundreds of miles apart) I THINK we're really close to settling on one. A bit more investigation to do about a couple of things before we make an offer. I do have to say, though, that I probably won't be driving much (maybe at all) on the freeway there as the drivers are nuts and the speed limit is too high (75 mph when out of the cities). Very unnerving to me considering how aggressively they drive. A very minor problem, though, since I always can manage to find a way around driving on them. :sm01: The next few days should be interesting and looking forward to Wednesday when our DS arrives for 10 days to help Mr Ric with a few of his many projects. He will head back on the 30th.


How lovely you will have a DS for Christmas!! I do think that if you can avoid the motorways/freeways, you find your way around new places and make interesting discoveries. Looking forward to hearing more about your possible future residence!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls had another quiet day to myself. I think I'm a bit down but I'll have to get up again. I've got prezzie to wrap. I may go to s and b tomorrow because I need to see a lady about a prezzie for Sue. It may be the last one too. Well, it will be. I'm going to catch up


No more presents forSue or no more S & B??? Either way I am sad for you xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Just facetimed Stephen to see how he is and he looks shattered. There's an atmosphere. Probably cos I haven't been up, well so be it. I didn't think he'd try and go shopping but he has. I can't believe it.


No!!! I run out of sympathy when people do things like that, silly boy, he'll only go and set himself back!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Here is the next one almost done then cast on the mate and then I just have a hat to make!


Lovely, what a gorgeous colour!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

I'm back in one piece from my lunch at Matt's mum's and had a really nice time. She cooked a wonderful Christmas dinner with 7 vegetables!! The drive wasn't too bad but I really don't like driving in the dark!! The presents were all shared out and I got a gorgeous scarf, slippers, 10 bottles of nail polish and some lovely little jars of exotic jams and marmalades!! The kids were all thrilled with their present but the hit of the day was a box of assorted Rubik Cube puzzles that Matt's mum got for Jake. By the end of the afternoon, we all had one each to play with!! Hope everyone had a good day!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds promising anyway. I know how you feel about the roads, there's one near where we want to move to that I have my doubt about but as you say, will probably try and find a way around it. Great that DS is coming for a long stay at Christmas and can help Mr. Ric out, it sounds as though he needs it. Any news about getting your money for your house? xx


He'll hopefully be a huge help! And, yes, Mr. Ric definitely needs the help. Our house -- had a voice mail on Friday while we were away from the relocation person at Sound Transit assigned to us and she said she was informed that we should be signing shortly. Haven't heard that from our attorneys, but it sounds like progress is being made. Will give her a call back tomorrow and see what she knows, etc. We'll see. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls had another quiet day to myself. I think I'm a bit down but I'll have to get up again. I've got prezzie to wrap. I may go to s and b tomorrow because I need to see a lady about a prezzie for Sue. It may be the last one too. Well, it will be. I'm going to catch up


Sending you many warm and comforting hugs to help you get back up. Yes, go to S&B tomorrow if for no reason than to get out of the house for a bit. Sending you lots of love, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Just facetimed Stephen to see how he is and he looks shattered. There's an atmosphere. Probably cos I haven't been up, well so be it. I didn't think he'd try and go shopping but he has. I can't believe it.


No wonder he's looking shattered. Definitely should not have been out shopping!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Has your electricity stayed on all the time? It's settled down here, just raining. xx


We apparently were hit here with those winds on Friday night. Our power stayed on. Thankfully we weren't here. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> He'll hopefully be a huge help! And, yes, Mr. Ric definitely needs the help. Our house -- had a voice mail on Friday while we were away from the relocation person at Sound Transit assigned to us and she said she was informed that we should be signing shortly. Haven't heard that from our attorneys, but it sounds like progress is being made. Will give her a call back tomorrow and see what she knows, etc. We'll see. xxxooo


Everything crossed. as ever!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad no damage was done and that you were out of the way while the storm raged!! Enjoy your coffee!! xxxx


It was great fun! Will see her one more time before she heads back to Tucson. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> How lovely you will have a DS for Christmas!! I do think that if you can avoid the motorways/freeways, you find your way around new places and make interesting discoveries. Looking forward to hearing more about your possible future residence!! xxxx


Will keep you posted! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm back in one piece from my lunch at Matt's mum's and had a really nice time. She cooked a wonderful Christmas dinner with 7 vegetables!! The drive wasn't too bad but I really don't like driving in the dark!! The presents were all shared out and I got a gorgeous scarf, slippers, 10 bottles of nail polish and some lovely little jars of exotic jams and marmalades!! The kids were all thrilled with their present but the hit of the day was a box of assorted Rubik Cube puzzles that Matt's mum got for Jake. By the end of the afternoon, we all had one each to play with!! Hope everyone had a good day!! xxxxxxxx


That sounds like a wonderful day (other than the drive home in the dark -- had too much of that the past few days). Well done on all the goodies you got. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Everything crossed. as ever!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Here is the next one almost done then cast on the mate and then I just have a hat to make!


Well done, you're getting there. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm back in one piece from my lunch at Matt's mum's and had a really nice time. She cooked a wonderful Christmas dinner with 7 vegetables!! The drive wasn't too bad but I really don't like driving in the dark!! The presents were all shared out and I got a gorgeous scarf, slippers, 10 bottles of nail polish and some lovely little jars of exotic jams and marmalades!! The kids were all thrilled with their present but the hit of the day was a box of assorted Rubik Cube puzzles that Matt's mum got for Jake. By the end of the afternoon, we all had one each to play with!! Hope everyone had a good day!! xxxxxxxx


Glad you're home safely and had a good time. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> He'll hopefully be a huge help! And, yes, Mr. Ric definitely needs the help. Our house -- had a voice mail on Friday while we were away from the relocation person at Sound Transit assigned to us and she said she was informed that we should be signing shortly. Haven't heard that from our attorneys, but it sounds like progress is being made. Will give her a call back tomorrow and see what she knows, etc. We'll see. xxxooo


Fingers crossed again. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Fingers crossed again. xx


Thank you and mine, too, for you on Tuesday!!! This all has to end sometime for all of us going through it. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you and mine, too, for you on Tuesday!!! This all has to end sometime for all of us going through it. xxxooo


One would think so, but ........... xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> One would think so, but ........... xx


I know .... xxxooo


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Here they are minus the ends woven in


Very nicely done. I think they are all lovely.


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> It went ok. Of the three (which are hundreds of miles apart) I THINK we're really close to settling on one. A bit more investigation to do about a couple of things before we make an offer. I do have to say, though, that I probably won't be driving much (maybe at all) on the freeway there as the drivers are nuts and the speed limit is too high (75 mph when out of the cities). Very unnerving to me considering how aggressively they drive. A very minor problem, though, since I always can manage to find a way around driving on them. :sm01: The next few days should be interesting and looking forward to Wednesday when our DS arrives for 10 days to help Mr Ric with a few of his many projects. He will head back on the 30th.


Sounds like everything is finally coming together for you. Hope you get good news when you make your phone call tomorrow.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Just facetimed Stephen to see how he is and he looks shattered. There's an atmosphere. Probably cos I haven't been up, well so be it. I didn't think he'd try and go shopping but he has. I can't believe it.


Sorry there is tension between you and Stephen's family. Illness puts a strain on everyone and makes them do and say things they should not do or say. Hope you can work things out and get rid of the hard feelings.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I'm back in one piece from my lunch at Matt's mum's and had a really nice time. She cooked a wonderful Christmas dinner with 7 vegetables!! The drive wasn't too bad but I really don't like driving in the dark!! The presents were all shared out and I got a gorgeous scarf, slippers, 10 bottles of nail polish and some lovely little jars of exotic jams and marmalades!! The kids were all thrilled with their present but the hit of the day was a box of assorted Rubik Cube puzzles that Matt's mum got for Jake. By the end of the afternoon, we all had one each to play with!! Hope everyone had a good day!! xxxxxxxx


Sounds like a great time was had by all. Yeah.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Morning. I believe a baby blanket can never be too big. They grow into toddlers so quickly that a bigger blanket is desirable.
> Glad the wind is calming down. It seems there was a lot of wind all over the world yesterday, except here.


I agree totally, i usually tend to make gift blankets for babies big enough for a toddler do they can be used much longer.


----------



## linkan

Lisa your just blowing my mind how quickly your making these lol. Beautiful job too Love you!????


----------



## Islander

Some kids are just naturally terrified of Santa... Rico didn't think much of him, maybe he know's Santa's not a dog person! ????​


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Some kids are just naturally terrified of Santa... Rico didn't think much of him, maybe he know's Santa's not a dog person! ????


Great photo! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Some kids are just naturally terrified of Santa... Rico didn't think much of him, maybe he know's Santa's not a dog person! ????


That's a good one !????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold but sunny, at the moment, Wales. Sorry to use bad language on a Monday morning but housework this morning, with viewers tomorrow I'd better try and hide some of the dust bunnies and get the hoover out. See you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Some kids are just naturally terrified of Santa... Rico didn't think much of him, maybe he know's Santa's not a dog person! ????


Hohoho!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all! Up a bit earlier this morning as we are going grocery shopping and it's going to be busy up there!!! I'm in the shop this afternoon so not a lot else planned. Hope everyone is well and happy!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Nice start to the day, but we will be getting snow, slush and freezing rain as the temperature drops at the same time that the precipitation starts.
We have our office pot-luck on Tuesday, and I have all the ingredients for a bean and corn salad except parsley. So I'll have to pick that up on the way home tonight.
I finished the heels on Stuart's socks and then ran out of steam and haven't touched them since. Although I did get another inch done on the swoncho sleeves.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Up a bit earlier this morning as we are going grocery shopping and it's going to be busy up there!!! I'm in the shop this afternoon so not a lot else planned. Hope everyone is well and happy!!! xxxxxxxxx


The parking lots are chaos. I hope you aren't too busy at the shop today.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but sunny, at the moment, Wales. Sorry to use bad language on a Monday morning but housework this morning, with viewers tomorrow I'd better try and hide some of the dust bunnies and get the hoover out. See you later. xx


I'm hoping that these are the right viewers.
Good luck on your battle of the dust bunnies. I hope they don't wear you out too badly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Some kids are just naturally terrified of Santa... Rico didn't think much of him, maybe he know's Santa's not a dog person! ????


Dog's know. Nice picture of Rico.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you and mine, too, for you on Tuesday!!! This all has to end sometime for all of us going through it. xxxooo


It would be lovely if all 3 of you selling homes and moving, would have new homes to move into in the new year.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm hoping that these are the right viewers.
> Good luck on your battle of the dust bunnies. I hope they don't wear you out too badly.


Did a bit of bargaining with them, if they stay hidden until tomorrow evening they can stay in the warm. xx :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We apparently were hit here with those winds on Friday night. Our power stayed on. Thankfully we weren't here. :sm01: xxxooo


I'm glad that no damage happened while you were away. And that you had a good trip with a housing possibility.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> He'll hopefully be a huge help! And, yes, Mr. Ric definitely needs the help. Our house -- had a voice mail on Friday while we were away from the relocation person at Sound Transit assigned to us and she said she was informed that we should be signing shortly. Haven't heard that from our attorneys, but it sounds like progress is being made. Will give her a call back tomorrow and see what she knows, etc. We'll see. xxxooo


I hope that's true and it wasn't just a stock phrase that she uses.
Hopefully your DS will help get all the projects completed and you'll all have a great holiday together.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm back in one piece from my lunch at Matt's mum's and had a really nice time. She cooked a wonderful Christmas dinner with 7 vegetables!! The drive wasn't too bad but I really don't like driving in the dark!! The presents were all shared out and I got a gorgeous scarf, slippers, 10 bottles of nail polish and some lovely little jars of exotic jams and marmalades!! The kids were all thrilled with their present but the hit of the day was a box of assorted Rubik Cube puzzles that Matt's mum got for Jake. By the end of the afternoon, we all had one each to play with!! Hope everyone had a good day!! xxxxxxxx


Were you supposed to have a scoop of each of those vegetables? I wouldn't have had enough room on my plate.
I don't like the blue headlights that they have around here now. I tried those bulbs in my car and I didn't think they made any difference in the amount of light that they throw looking out, but they sure blind other drivers.
It sounds like you had a wonderful party.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> How lovely you will have a DS for Christmas!! I do think that if you can avoid the motorways/freeways, you find your way around new places and make interesting discoveries. Looking forward to hearing more about your possible future residence!! xxxx


My sister has lived in Campbellford now for over a year and we still can find more places in her town than she can. She thought there were only 3 restaurants in town and DD and I found 2 more just while I was trying to find a parking spot.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny Surrey. Up really late and nothing much planned today except for a stroll down town.

Had a lovely day yesterday with the family, wonderful food, great company and lots of wine. It was lovely catching up with the other side of the family. I was asked by DSILs brothers MIL (are you stilll with me) to visit their WI and talk about crafts. Managed to get home just before it started pouring with rain.

Started making an elf last night as Mr P is hooked on naughty elves on shelves, so I'm making him one out of pipecleaners, needlefelt, knitted tights and a sewing. Just for the hell of it. Also made Bentley three little felt toys, none of which he showed any interest in whatsoever.

Catch you later, happy MONDAY everyone. xxx

ps Jinx, just to confuse you fish and chips will be either Thursday or Friday this week!!!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Here is the next one almost done then cast on the mate and then I just have a hat to make!


That looks lovely. Nice work with your Flexiflip needles.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Some kids are just naturally terrified of Santa... Rico didn't think much of him, maybe he know's Santa's not a dog person! ????


Lovely photo, but neither look terribly impressed. xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Just facetimed Stephen to see how he is and he looks shattered. There's an atmosphere. Probably cos I haven't been up, well so be it. I didn't think he'd try and go shopping but he has. I can't believe it.


Of course he's shattered if he went out shopping. He should be home in bed.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Just facetimed Stephen to see how he is and he looks shattered. There's an atmosphere. Probably cos I haven't been up, well so be it. I didn't think he'd try and go shopping but he has. I can't believe it.


What is it with men. Do you want me to come up and lamp all three of them? If Stephen doesn't behave he will end up back in hospital. As Mr P says, you can only bring them up to your best ability and then it is up to them. Still makes you mad though.

Hope you have a peaceful day. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. Up really late and nothing much planned today except for a stroll down town.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday with the family, wonderful food, great company and lots of wine. It was lovely catching up with the other side of the family. I was asked by DSILs brothers MIL (are you stilll with me) to visit their WI and talk about crafts. Managed to get home just before it started pouring with rain.
> 
> Started making an elf last night as Mr P is hooked on naughty elves on shelves, so I'm making him one out of pipecleaners, needlefelt, knitted tights and a sewing. Just for the hell of it. Also made Bentley three little felt toys, none of which he showed any interest in whatsoever.
> 
> Catch you later, happy MONDAY everyone. xxx
> 
> ps Jinx, just to confuse you fish and chips will be either Thursday or Friday this week!!!!!!


Happy Monday to you.
Definitely post a picture of your elf when you finish.
Mum made felt pillows with catnip inside for our cats. They've all disappeared except for the one that mama-cat had, which she destroyed. She's very hard on her toys.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and head to work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Nice start to the day, but we will be getting snow, slush and freezing rain as the temperature drops at the same time that the precipitation starts.
> We have our office pot-luck on Tuesday, and I have all the ingredients for a bean and corn salad except parsley. So I'll have to pick that up on the way home tonight.
> I finished the heels on Stuart's socks and then ran out of steam and haven't touched them since. Although I did get another inch done on the swoncho sleeves.


Well, you've done the tricky bit so it's straight on to the end now, you can do it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The parking lots are chaos. I hope you aren't too busy at the shop today.


Thankfully, it wasn't to bad, they've introduce parking fines if you stay over two hours without spending at least £5 in the shop and it seems to be keeping people away!! Hurray!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thankfully, it wasn't to bad, they've introduce parking fines if you stay over two hours without spending at least £5 in the shop and it seems to be keeping people away!! Hurray!!!


Glad you got parked ok. Now relax. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Were you supposed to have a scoop of each of those vegetables? I wouldn't have had enough room on my plate.
> I don't like the blue headlights that they have around here now. I tried those bulbs in my car and I didn't think they made any difference in the amount of light that they throw looking out, but they sure blind other drivers.
> It sounds like you had a wonderful party.


She checked on what we all liked and served up in the kitchen, there wouldn't have been room for all those dishes on the table! I said I liked all vegetables, so I got them all!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you got parked ok. Now relax. Xxxx


I will - until it's time to go to the shop!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> She checked on what we all liked and served up in the kitchen, there wouldn't have been room for all those dishes on the table! I said I liked all vegetables, so I got them all!!! xxx


Be careful what you ask for. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Jeanek

Popping in to say hello. I am hoping Susan's son is doing better. I gather that he is home and starting to get out and about. Men! They just don't get it. We are traveling up north for the Christmas holiday. I do feel like a rat leaving Ken still in rehab, but these plans were put in place almost a year ago.
We saw son and family yesterday. Both children were in Christmas pageant at church. The 8 year old was an angel (type casting-Not) and the 5 year old was a sheep. 8 year old also played Jingle Bells as service began. It was so nice to have an early Christmas with them. The 5 year old, Colin, wondered why there were 4 Colin birds in the 12 days of Christmas.
Today and tomorrow we will spend with a cousin who lives in an assisted living facility in Scranton PA.
Then to Baltimore to spend Christmas with daughter and her family. Three children ages 12, 9 and 5. That is going to be a lot of fun. We will be driving back to Florida December 26, taking a few days to get there.
I enjoy reading about you all and your activities and knitting. When Cheri passed she left a ton of yarn, needles, accessories. I have given lots away, still have lots more. I am looking for places where the rest can be used.
Wishing you all a good Monday as we head off. There is snow here! Yikes! I brought warm clothes and boots, but it still feels very cold. 
Blessings to you all.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It would be lovely if all 3 of you selling homes and moving, would have new homes to move into in the new year.


That would be awesome! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that's true and it wasn't just a stock phrase that she uses.
> Hopefully your DS will help get all the projects completed and you'll all have a great holiday together.


Me, too, and thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, you've done the tricky bit so it's straight on to the end now, you can do it!!! xxxx


Yes, it shouldn't take too long to get them finished now. They are looking great! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Jeanek said:


> Popping in to say hello. I am hoping Susan's son is doing better. I gather that he is home and starting to get out and about. Men! They just don't get it. We are traveling up north for the Christmas holiday. I do feel like a rat leaving Ken still in rehab, but these plans were put in place almost a year ago.
> We saw son and family yesterday. Both children were in Christmas pageant at church. The 8 year old was an angel (type casting-Not) and the 5 year old was a sheep. 8 year old also played Jingle Bells as service began. It was so nice to have an early Christmas with them. The 5 year old, Colin, wondered why there were 4 Colin birds in the 12 days of Christmas.
> Today and tomorrow we will spend with a cousin who lives in an assisted living facility in Scranton PA.
> Then to Baltimore to spend Christmas with daughter and her family. Three children ages 12, 9 and 5. That is going to be a lot of fun. We will be driving back to Florida December 26, taking a few days to get there.
> I enjoy reading about you all and your activities and knitting. When Cheri passed she left a ton of yarn, needles, accessories. I have given lots away, still have lots more. I am looking for places where the rest can be used.
> Wishing you all a good Monday as we head off. There is snow here! Yikes! I brought warm clothes and boots, but it still feels very cold.
> Blessings to you all.


It's always so wonderful to hear from you. Have you considered taking up the craft of knitting yourself?
I taught myself with a YouTube video. 
It's a pastime , and you already know the community and have lots of friends already who would help you... Wink wink . ????

You've got a busy holiday ! 
Be safe in all your travels and send us pics !????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Did a bit of bargaining with them, if they stay hidden until tomorrow evening they can stay in the warm. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That would be awesome! xxxooo


Or miraculous. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Love it. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> It's always so wonderful to hear from you. Have you considered taking up the craft of knitting yourself?
> I taught myself with a YouTube video.
> It's a pastime , and you already know the community and have lots of friends already who would help you... Wink wink . ????
> 
> You've got a busy holiday !
> Be safe in all your travels and send us pics !????


Ditto from me, Jean! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Or miraculous. xx


That, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Lisa your just blowing my mind how quickly your making these lol. Beautiful job too Love you!????


Your not the only one with their mind blown I can't believe it either! Love you too!


----------



## Miss Pam

That's my plan! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> That looks lovely. Nice work with your Flexiflip needles.


Thank you I really love those things they are pricey but in my book they are worth it!!


----------



## jinx

Morning from my happy sunny little corner of the world. I had a nice weekend. Lilly finally made it over and we had a wonderful time crafting and cooking. I cut up the vegetables for vegetable soup. She followed the recipe and threw everything in the instant pot. Set it for 12 minutes and we had delicious soup with supper. She likes my honeydo list that her daddy does so I made a Lillydo list. She loved it and told me to make it longer for next time. 
We were outside a bit before Flo picked her up. The neighbor lady seen her and had to come out to give Lilly some hugs and kisses. Everyone loves this special little girl.
Hope everyone is having a good Monday Dec. 17, 2018.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I hope they figure out what is going with him soon!


Constipation causing bladder obstruction. Now home and on antibiotics.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Some kids are just naturally terrified of Santa... Rico didn't think much of him, maybe he know's Santa's not a dog person! ????


Those guys need a little cheer. Both looked very bored.


----------



## jinx

Hoping only very serious viewers would be out looking at this time of year.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but sunny, at the moment, Wales. Sorry to use bad language on a Monday morning but housework this morning, with viewers tomorrow I'd better try and hide some of the dust bunnies and get the hoover out. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. Up really late and nothing much planned today except for a stroll down town.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday with the family, wonderful food, great company and lots of wine. It was lovely catching up with the other side of the family. I was asked by DSILs brothers MIL (are you stilll with me) to visit their WI and talk about crafts. Managed to get home just before it started pouring with rain.
> 
> Started making an elf last night as Mr P is hooked on naughty elves on shelves, so I'm making him one out of pipecleaners, needlefelt, knitted tights and a sewing. Just for the hell of it. Also made Bentley three little felt toys, none of which he showed any interest in whatsoever.
> 
> Catch you later, happy MONDAY everyone. xxx
> 
> ps Jinx, just to confuse you fish and chips will be either Thursday or Friday this week!!!!!!


It doesn't take much to confuse me.
Your naughty elves sound like a lot of fun. All the young at heart people love them.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Just facetimed Stephen to see how he is and he looks shattered. There's an atmosphere. Probably cos I haven't been up, well so be it. I didn't think he'd try and go shopping but he has. I can't believe it.


Maybe Stephen has found out what made you so cross.


----------



## jinx

I stayed with you. My son in law, Warren, brother Neil, wife, Sue, mother.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. Up really late and nothing much planned today except for a stroll down town.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday with the family, wonderfI ul food, great company and lots of wine. It was lovely catching up with the other side of the family. I was asked by DSILs brothers MIL (are you stilll with me) to visit their WI and talk about crafts. Managed to get home just before it started pouring with rain.
> 
> Started making an elf last night as Mr P is hooked on naughty elves on shelves, so I'm making him one out of pipecleaners, needlefelt, knitted tights and a sewing. Just for the hell of it. Also made Bentley three little felt toys, none of which he showed any interest in whatsoever.
> 
> Catch you later, happy MONDAY everyone. xxx
> 
> ps Jinx, just to confuse you fish and chips will be either Thursday or Friday this week!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Here is the next one almost done then cast on the mate and then I just have a hat to make!


You are racing! It's a lovely colour either way.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Thankfully, it wasn't to bad, they've introduce parking fines if you stay over two hours without spending at least £5 in the shop and it seems to be keeping people away!! Hurray!!!


Hm. How do they police that. Punch a card when they enter the lot and check their receipt when they leave?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but sunny, at the moment, Wales. Sorry to use bad language on a Monday morning but housework this morning, with viewers tomorrow I'd better try and hide some of the dust bunnies and get the hoover out. See you later. xx


Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> It would be lovely if all 3 of you selling homes and moving, would have new homes to move into in the new year.


Wouldn't that be amazing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Constipation causing bladder obstruction. Now home and on antibiotics.


And laxatives? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I stayed with you. My son in law, Warren, brother Neil, wife, Sue, mother.


Hurrah,! Definitely getting fish and chips Friday as neighbour needs lift to see nurse on Thursday. Just thought I'd give you time to get used to it. Xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Jeanek said:


> Popping in to say hello. I am hoping Susan's son is doing better. I gather that he is home and starting to get out and about. Men! They just don't get it. We are traveling up north for the Christmas holiday. I do feel like a rat leaving Ken still in rehab, but these plans were put in place almost a year ago.
> We saw son and family yesterday. Both children were in Christmas pageant at church. The 8 year old was an angel (type casting-Not) and the 5 year old was a sheep. 8 year old also played Jingle Bells as service began. It was so nice to have an early Christmas with them. The 5 year old, Colin, wondered why there were 4 Colin birds in the 12 days of Christmas.
> Today and tomorrow we will spend with a cousin who lives in an assisted living facility in Scranton PA.
> Then to Baltimore to spend Christmas with daughter and her family. Three children ages 12, 9 and 5. That is going to be a lot of fun. We will be driving back to Florida December 26, taking a few days to get there.
> I enjoy reading about you all and your activities and knitting. When Cheri passed she left a ton of yarn, needles, accessories. I have given lots away, still have lots more. I am looking for places where the rest can be used.
> Wishing you all a good Monday as we head off. There is snow here! Yikes! I brought warm clothes and boots, but it still feels very cold.
> Blessings to you all.


It's always good to hear from you. Have a truly great Christmas.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> It doesn't take much to confuse me.
> Your naughty elves sound like a lot of fun. All the young at heart people love them.


Started clothing him now. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my happy sunny little corner of the world. I had a nice weekend. Lilly finally made it over and we had a wonderful time crafting and cooking. I cut up the vegetables for vegetable soup. She followed the recipe and threw everything in the instant pot. Set it for 12 minutes and we had delicious soup with supper. She likes my honeydo list that her daddy does so I made a Lillydo list. She loved it and told me to make it longer for next time.
> We were outside a bit before Flo picked her up. The neighbor lady seen her and had to come out to give Lilly some hugs and kisses. Everyone loves this special little girl.
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday Dec. 17, 2018.


She sounds special. I hope she continues to like her Lillydo list.


----------



## PurpleFi

Jeanek said:


> Popping in to say hello. I am hoping Susan's son is doing better. I gather that he is home and starting to get out and about. Men! They just don't get it. We are traveling up north for the Christmas holiday. I do feel like a rat leaving Ken still in rehab, but these plans were put in place almost a year ago.
> We saw son and family yesterday. Both children were in Christmas pageant at church. The 8 year old was an angel (type casting-Not) and the 5 year old was a sheep. 8 year old also played Jingle Bells as service began. It was so nice to have an early Christmas with them. The 5 year old, Colin, wondered why there were 4 Colin birds in the 12 days of Christmas.
> Today and tomorrow we will spend with a cousin who lives in an assisted living facility in Scranton PA.
> Then to Baltimore to spend Christmas with daughter and her family. Three children ages 12, 9 and 5. That is going to be a lot of fun. We will be driving back to Florida December 26, taking a few days to get there.
> I enjoy reading about you all and your activities and knitting. When Cheri passed she left a ton of yarn, needles, accessories. I have given lots away, still have lots more. I am looking for places where the rest can be used.
> Wishing you all a good Monday as we head off. There is snow here! Yikes! I brought warm clothes and boots, but it still feels very cold.
> Blessings to you all.


Hi Jean, lovely to hear from you. Have a wonderful time with your family.. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> And laxatives? xx


Of course, but I wondered about the antibiotics. What he really needs is to get over his aversion to still water!!!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Did a bit of bargaining with them, if they stay hidden until tomorrow evening they can stay in the warm. xx :sm09:


If they are dust bunnies they will multiply silly girl! :sm04: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Be careful what you ask for. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Yes indeed!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Jeanek said:


> Popping in to say hello. I am hoping Susan's son is doing better. I gather that he is home and starting to get out and about. Men! They just don't get it. We are traveling up north for the Christmas holiday. I do feel like a rat leaving Ken still in rehab, but these plans were put in place almost a year ago.
> We saw son and family yesterday. Both children were in Christmas pageant at church. The 8 year old was an angel (type casting-Not) and the 5 year old was a sheep. 8 year old also played Jingle Bells as service began. It was so nice to have an early Christmas with them. The 5 year old, Colin, wondered why there were 4 Colin birds in the 12 days of Christmas.
> Today and tomorrow we will spend with a cousin who lives in an assisted living facility in Scranton PA.
> Then to Baltimore to spend Christmas with daughter and her family. Three children ages 12, 9 and 5. That is going to be a lot of fun. We will be driving back to Florida December 26, taking a few days to get there.
> I enjoy reading about you all and your activities and knitting. When Cheri passed she left a ton of yarn, needles, accessories. I have given lots away, still have lots more. I am looking for places where the rest can be used.
> Wishing you all a good Monday as we head off. There is snow here! Yikes! I brought warm clothes and boots, but it still feels very cold.
> Blessings to you all.


Wrap up as best you can to keep warm Jean and have a safe and pleasant trip, oh, and a very very happy Christmas and a healthy 2019!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my happy sunny little corner of the world. I had a nice weekend. Lilly finally made it over and we had a wonderful time crafting and cooking. I cut up the vegetables for vegetable soup. She followed the recipe and threw everything in the instant pot. Set it for 12 minutes and we had delicious soup with supper. She likes my honeydo list that her daddy does so I made a Lillydo list. She loved it and told me to make it longer for next time.
> We were outside a bit before Flo picked her up. The neighbor lady seen her and had to come out to give Lilly some hugs and kisses. Everyone loves this special little girl.
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday Dec. 17, 2018.


Well, we all love her too and we haven't even met her!! We love Flo too, everyone should have a Flo!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Constipation causing bladder obstruction. Now home and on antibiotics.


Ooh, that sounds very uncomfortable, hope things get moving very soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hm. How do they police that. Punch a card when they enter the lot and check their receipt when they leave?


There are apparently cameras up everywhere but when you pay for your shopping and it's over £5, you get a slip with a barcode on which you have to feed into a machine in the car park, together with your licence plate number. You don't need the slip after that and they are blowing all round the car park, where people just throw them away! :sm16: :sm22: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> If they are dust bunnies they will multiply silly girl! :sm04: xxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Very good!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening al how are you all tonight? My tums been playing up but I'm not surprised, went to s and b and bought two balls of yarn, cos he was selling it off. Like I need it don't I? Lynn's just rang me to see if we should have lunch on Friday and I think we should. Stephen has been pottering with his polishing silver today which is keeping him busy. ,

I don't seem to have any news tonight. I must make an effort to pop next door and say hello to Karen. She's been for another Mir scan. You know, when she lost the use of her body from the waist down its affecting how she can't use her hands too good at all. She's had two operations already to her neck to try and loosen up her muscles or whatever. It doesn't seem to be working for her. And I moan cos I feel down sometimes. There's no comparison..


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> If they are dust bunnies they will multiply silly girl! :sm04: xxx


As long as they do it out of sight tomorrow I don't care. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I will - until it's time to go to the shop!!! xxxx


I think that this time next year you will be manageress of your charity shop. I can just see you June. You are getting quite a liking to it. Good for you.....


----------



## grandma susan

Jeanek said:


> Popping in to say hello. I am hoping Susan's son is doing better. I gather that he is home and starting to get out and about. Men! They just don't get it. We are traveling up north for the Christmas holiday. I do feel like a rat leaving Ken still in rehab, but these plans were put in place almost a year ago.
> We saw son and family yesterday. Both children were in Christmas pageant at church. The 8 year old was an angel (type casting-Not) and the 5 year old was a sheep. 8 year old also played Jingle Bells as service began. It was so nice to have an early Christmas with them. The 5 year old, Colin, wondered why there were 4 Colin birds in the 12 days of Christmas.
> Today and tomorrow we will spend with a cousin who lives in an assisted living facility in Scranton PA.
> Then to Baltimore to spend Christmas with daughter and her family. Three children ages 12, 9 and 5. That is going to be a lot of fun. We will be driving back to Florida December 26, taking a few days to get there.
> I enjoy reading about you all and your activities and knitting. When Cheri passed she left a ton of yarn, needles, accessories. I have given lots away, still have lots more. I am looking for places where the rest can be used.
> Wishing you all a good Monday as we head off. There is snow here! Yikes! I brought warm clothes and boots, but it still feels very cold.
> Blessings to you all.


Hi jean, nice you've popped in again. I hope you enjoy your Christmas very much and don't feel bad about Kenny. He will be fine, I know it's hard , but you are there all the year round for him. You go and enjoy yourself. You must think of your family. Happy Christmas. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

I love it, sums me up in one.....


----------



## London Girl

Fun and games in the charity shop this afternoon! It is a very small shop with lots of racks of clothes and homeware around the walls. This grumpy old lady in a disability scooter comes in and there really isn't enough room in the shop for those things. She speaks no English and has got quite a temper on her when she gets frustrated. She managed to move a rack of clothes halfway across the shop and knock several ornaments off the shelves with the scooter. Then she couldn't get out of the shop and we were in hysterics, watching the manageress try to talk her through steering the thing out of the door by waving her hands about! The lady then gets the thing stuck in reverse and almost squashed our tiny little boss! We eventually got her out with the help of a fit young man who happened to speak her language (something Eastern European, I think) who literally lifted the back of the scooter and turned it 90 degrees so she was pointing out the door! I honestly think we are going to have to stop her coming it but that won't go down very well!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening al how are you all tonight? My tums been playing up but I'm not surprised, went to s and b and bought two balls of yarn, cos he was selling it off. Like I need it don't I? Lynn's just rang me to see if we should have lunch on Friday and I think we should. Stephen has been pottering with his polishing silver today which is keeping him busy. ,
> 
> I don't seem to have any news tonight. I must make an effort to pop next door and say hello to Karen. She's been for another Mir scan. You know, when she lost the use of her body from the waist down its affecting how she can't use her hands too good at all. She's had two operations already to her neck to try and loosen up her muscles or whatever. It doesn't seem to be working for her. And I moan cos I feel down sometimes. There's no comparison..


I'm not surprised your tum is playing you up, stressful things have been going on around you, hope you tum and the stress settles down very soon. Poor Karen, it must be so hard when you have been so fit in the past and tough to get your hopes up with every operation just to have them dashed. Keep your chin up love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I think that this time next year you will be manageress of your charity shop. I can just see you June. You are getting quite a liking to it. Good for you.....


Thanks Susan but when I see what the manageress has to do every day, I couldn't do it, maybe in the past I could but once you get out of the work habit, it's really hard to get back. I do really enjoy it but it's very tiring and makes my back ache!! We are all going out for a meal on Friday night, that should be good!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Maybe Stephen has found out what made you so cross.


I've calmed now Saxy. I was so very cross it set my rum off. I did right to stay away, cos if the words are on my tongue I'm afraidd I usually spit them out. They've been lucky.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> And laxatives? xx


I definitely do not NIT NOT need laxatives. Tmi


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, what a situation. I wonder how that would work to tell her she cannot bring the scooter into the shop. I know our stores have to be handicap accessible. However, maybe older stores are safe under the grandfather ruling.


London Girl said:


> Fun and games in the charity shop this afternoon! It is a very small shop with lots of racks of clothes and homeware around the walls. This grumpy old lady in a disability scooter comes in and there really isn't enough room in the shop for those things. She speaks no English and has got quite a temper on her when she gets frustrated. She managed to move a rack of clothes halfway across the shop and knock several ornaments off the shelves with the scooter. Then she couldn't get out of the shop and we were in hysterics, watching the manageress try to talk her through steering the thing out of the door by waving her hands about! The lady then gets the thing stuck in reverse and almost squashed our tiny little boss! We eventually got her out with the help of a fit young man who happened to speak her language (something Eastern European, I think) who literally lifted the back of the scooter and turned it 90 degrees so she was pointing out the door! I honestly think we are going to have to stop her coming it but that won't go down very well!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Hurrah,! Definitely getting fish and chips Friday as neighbour needs lift to see nurse on Thursday. Just thought I'd give you time to get used to it. Xxxxx


Id come down yours with little car if your sexy neighbour needed a lift to hospital..???? Do you think he would look good in little car. Is t his name Steve? How is he?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Fun and games in the charity shop this afternoon! It is a very small shop with lots of racks of clothes and homeware around the walls. This grumpy old lady in a disability scooter comes in and there really isn't enough room in the shop for those things. She speaks no English and has got quite a temper on her when she gets frustrated. She managed to move a rack of clothes halfway across the shop and knock several ornaments off the shelves with the scooter. Then she couldn't get out of the shop and we were in hysterics, watching the manageress try to talk her through steering the thing out of the door by waving her hands about! The lady then gets the thing stuck in reverse and almost squashed our tiny little boss! We eventually got her out with the help of a fit young man who happened to speak her language (something Eastern European, I think) who literally lifted the back of the scooter and turned it 90 degrees so she was pointing out the door! I honestly think we are going to have to stop her coming it but that won't go down very well!!


Could make it up could you? Hahah


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Oh dear, what a situation. I wonder how that would work to tell her she cannot bring the scooter into the shop. I know our stores have to be handicap accessible. However, maybe older stores are safe under the grandfather ruling.


Some shops keep a manual wheel chair in the back.. might be easier to offer than a mobility scooter if she really wants to have a friendly visit.. but that would depend on her size and mobility too. xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Id come down yours with little car if your sexy neighbour needed a lift to hospital..???? Do you think he would look good in little car. Is t his name Steve? How is he?


Am I missing something? :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I definitely do not NIT NOT need laxatives. Tmi


Just a bit. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Fun and games in the charity shop this afternoon! It is a very small shop with lots of racks of clothes and homeware around the walls. This grumpy old lady in a disability scooter comes in and there really isn't enough room in the shop for those things. She speaks no English and has got quite a temper on her when she gets frustrated. She managed to move a rack of clothes halfway across the shop and knock several ornaments off the shelves with the scooter. Then she couldn't get out of the shop and we were in hysterics, watching the manageress try to talk her through steering the thing out of the door by waving her hands about! The lady then gets the thing stuck in reverse and almost squashed our tiny little boss! We eventually got her out with the help of a fit young man who happened to speak her language (something Eastern European, I think) who literally lifted the back of the scooter and turned it 90 degrees so she was pointing out the door! I honestly think we are going to have to stop her coming it but that won't go down very well!!


Sounds just like my lorry getting stuck. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Constipation causing bladder obstruction. Now home and on antibiotics.


Glad they have figured it out and hopefully he'll be feeling better soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Fun and games in the charity shop this afternoon! It is a very small shop with lots of racks of clothes and homeware around the walls. This grumpy old lady in a disability scooter comes in and there really isn't enough room in the shop for those things. She speaks no English and has got quite a temper on her when she gets frustrated. She managed to move a rack of clothes halfway across the shop and knock several ornaments off the shelves with the scooter. Then she couldn't get out of the shop and we were in hysterics, watching the manageress try to talk her through steering the thing out of the door by waving her hands about! The lady then gets the thing stuck in reverse and almost squashed our tiny little boss! We eventually got her out with the help of a fit young man who happened to speak her language (something Eastern European, I think) who literally lifted the back of the scooter and turned it 90 degrees so she was pointing out the door! I honestly think we are going to have to stop her coming it but that won't go down very well!!


So glad no one was injured in all the chaos of her getting out the door! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Id come down yours with little car if your sexy neighbour needed a lift to hospital..???? Do you think he would look good in little car. Is t his name Steve? How is he?


No not Steve from the Jam my neighbour on the otherside who fell and broke her hip. She's a very lively 80+ xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just popped in to say hello


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say hello


That little elf is adorable! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That little elf is adorable! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam. He is now looking to get into mischief. Xx


----------



## jinx

Why hello there you nasty little elf. You sure are a cute little guy.


PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say hello


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam. He is now looking to get into mischief. Xx


I'm sure you can help him with that! :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Dd1 had her important ultrasound today. They said the baby has an extra vein in her stomach but that even though it's unique it's not harmful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say hello


Cute. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> Cute. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Good morning all from a very wet, very windy, miserable Wales, just the day for viewers, if they like it in this weather they'll love it when it's fine and sunny. Just about finished the cleaning, just the kitchen and hide some of my stash, it's filling one of the settees and that's just the recently bought stuff. Ho hum. Viewers are at 3 pm so nothing else planned. Back to work, see you later.xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that sounds very uncomfortable, hope things get moving very soon!! xxxx


He's fine thanks. I just hope he's drinking water!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening al how are you all tonight? My tums been playing up but I'm not surprised, went to s and b and bought two balls of yarn, cos he was selling it off. Like I need it don't I? Lynn's just rang me to see if we should have lunch on Friday and I think we should. Stephen has been pottering with his polishing silver today which is keeping him busy. ,
> 
> I don't seem to have any news tonight. I must make an effort to pop next door and say hello to Karen. She's been for another Mir scan. You know, when she lost the use of her body from the waist down its affecting how she can't use her hands too good at all. She's had two operations already to her neck to try and loosen up her muscles or whatever. It doesn't seem to be working for her. And I moan cos I feel down sometimes. There's no comparison..


You're right. I really feel for Karen. We are so lucky just to be able to get up and go somewhere and do something. Having said that you have been through a pretty bad year.


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning ðððð


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've calmed now Saxy. I was so very cross it set my rum off. I did right to stay away, cos if the words are on my tongue I'm afraidd I usually spit them out. They've been lucky.


If I am angry I try to walk away. Once things have been said they cannot be unsaid.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Morning ðððð


Morning, practising on the small tree before he starts on the big one is he? xx :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Am I missing something? :sm17:


Susan's being naughty. Isn't that great! Purple has a lovely neighbour whom Susan has met.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a mild, wet and windy Surrey. Enjoyed making the elf, just a bit of nonsense but kept me occupied and MrP amused. Now let' see what mischief he can get up to. Think he needs a purple friend and LM would probably like one too.

Nothing much planned for today, but I have a list of things I need to do to get ready for Christmas (Mr P's idea, and probably a good one)

To those of you that have family that are ill, I hope they recover soon and the rest of you stay well.

Happy Tuesday - is it tacos today Jinx? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, practising on the small tree before he starts on the big one is he? xx :sm09:


He probably is, last seen annoying Bentley. xx


----------



## jinx

If it is Tuesday, it is always taco day. Restaurant around her offer specials on taco's on Tuesdays. I really enjoy the hard taco's and Harold likes the soft ones.
Like your tree with the naught elf.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild, wet and windy Surrey. Enjoyed making the elf, just a bit of nonsense but kept me occupied and MrP amused. Now let' see what mischief he can get up to. Think he needs a purple friend and LM would probably like one too.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, but I have a list of things I need to do to get ready for Christmas (Mr P's idea, and probably a good one)
> 
> To those of you that have family that are ill, I hope they recover soon and the rest of you stay well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday - is it tacos today Jinx? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> If it is Tuesday, it is always taco day. Restaurant around her offer specials on taco's on Tuesdays. I really enjoy the hard taco's and Harold likes the soft ones.
> Like your tree with the naught elf.


Do you know, I've never had tacos. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh dear, what a situation. I wonder how that would work to tell her she cannot bring the scooter into the shop. I know our stores have to be handicap accessible. However, maybe older stores are safe under the grandfather ruling.


I don't think it would go down well, she probably wouldn't understand what was being said to her and would be bound to be angry but if she destroys half the shop when she comes in, I would think we have the right. Fortunately the task wouldn't fall to me, another good reason to not think about being a manager!!! :sm16: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Some shops keep a manual wheel chair in the back.. might be easier to offer than a mobility scooter if she really wants to have a friendly visit.. but that would depend on her size and mobility too. xxx


Unfortunately, we haven't the room to store a wheelchair, even if it was folded. I also think health and safety would forbid us to push her round the shop, even though she is not a big lady. She also doesn't have much to do with soap and water......... :sm06: :sm22: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds just like my lorry getting stuck. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Yes!! It was the same situation in miniature!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> So glad no one was injured in all the chaos of her getting out the door! xxxooo


I think a few ornaments and a couple of sweaters are in intensive care but other than that, we all survived!! :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> He probably is, last seen annoying Bentley. xx


Perhaps better than ganging up with him, pure mayhem. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Do you know, I've never had tacos. xx


Nor me. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say hello


Hehehehe, he's cute, has he been getting up to mischief?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dd1 had her important ultrasound today. They said the baby has an extra vein in her stomach but that even though it's unique it's not harmful.


Amazing what they can spot these days! That baby is totally unique already!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet, very windy, miserable Wales, just the day for viewers, if they like it in this weather they'll love it when it's fine and sunny. Just about finished the cleaning, just the kitchen and hide some of my stash, it's filling one of the settees and that's just the recently bought stuff. Ho hum. Viewers are at 3 pm so nothing else planned. Back to work, see you later.xx


Will be thinking of you with everything crossed, please report back immediately they have gone!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Morning ðððð


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all!! Today is DD's 49th birthday and she will be out with her beau tonight so we will have the kids overnight again, straight from school. That's great but unfortunately will mean me getting up at the crack of dawn to drive DGD to school. She will arrive here by bus but is frightened that if she gets the bus to school she will be late and get detention. She hasn't had one yet and I think she would be sooooo upset!!

Apart from that, not much happening here, no cinema today in case we don't get back in time for the kids!! May have to knit or, heaven forfend, do some house work! :sm06: :sm14: Catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nor me. xx


Nor me!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

We are so innocent! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Today is DD's 49th birthday and she will be out with her beau tonight so we will have the kids overnight again, straight from school. That's great but unfortunately will mean me getting up at the crack of dawn to drive DGD to school. She will arrive here by bus but is frightened that if she gets the bus to school she will be late and get detention. She hasn't had one yet and I think she would be sooooo upset!!
> 
> Apart from that, not much happening here, no cinema today in case we don't get back in time for the kids!! May have to knit or, heaven forfend, do some house work! :sm06: :sm14: Catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Good soggy morning, dgd not had a detention, I spent half my life in detention at school. I've done all my housework :sm23: well except for the kitchen, will do that after dinner. Then knit and wait. Hope the viewers don't want to look round the garden too much, they might be on their own. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and -8'C (18'F), but it's clear.
I knit and reknit a few rows on Stuart's socks. There were too many stitches on the heels on the first attempt. Now I'm happier with them, but they are going to have to have a bath to even up the stitches when I'm finished.
I've spent a good time this morning making Fiesta salad for the office potluck today. It's chick (garbanzo) peas, black beans, edamame (soy) beans, corn and a lime dressing. It also has a dash of ancho chile pepper for a little kick. Very simple and I don't need an oven or microwave.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good soggy morning, dgd not had a detention, I spent half my life in detention at school. I've done all my housework :sm23: well except for the kitchen, will do that after dinner. Then knit and wait. Hope the viewers don't want to look round the garden too much, they might be on their own. xxxx


We didn't get a detention if you were late coming by bus. I would have had a lot of detentions in that case as snowy weather would delay the buses all the time. 
I hope your viewers have a case of "love at first sight".


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Today is DD's 49th birthday and she will be out with her beau tonight so we will have the kids overnight again, straight from school. That's great but unfortunately will mean me getting up at the crack of dawn to drive DGD to school. She will arrive here by bus but is frightened that if she gets the bus to school she will be late and get detention. She hasn't had one yet and I think she would be sooooo upset!!
> 
> Apart from that, not much happening here, no cinema today in case we don't get back in time for the kids!! May have to knit or, heaven forfend, do some house work! :sm06: :sm14: Catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Given that choice, I'd be knitting. The kids can chase the dust bunnies, if they want.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good soggy morning, dgd not had a detention, I spent half my life in detention at school. I've done all my housework :sm23: well except for the kitchen, will do that after dinner. Then knit and wait. Hope the viewers don't want to look round the garden too much, they might be on their own. xxxx


Yeah, I also had a few detentions in my time, mostly for not doing homework but she has only been there a few months, give her time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and -8'C (18'F), but it's clear.
> I knit and reknit a few rows on Stuart's socks. There were too many stitches on the heels on the first attempt. Now I'm happier with them, but they are going to have to have a bath to even up the stitches when I'm finished.
> I've spent a good time this morning making Fiesta salad for the office potluck today. It's chick (garbanzo) peas, black beans, edamame (soy) beans, corn and a lime dressing. It also has a dash of ancho chile pepper for a little kick. Very simple and I don't need an oven or microwave.


I love salads with beans in, they are really filling, yours sounds delicious!! Enjoy your pot luck at the office!! xxx


----------



## lifeline

Hello everyone. Second day of the holidays and catching up on some much needed housework. I made a start yesterday, continuing today. 
DD's work was on TV last night. For those of you can get it, it was on BBC 2 on a program called The Factory (?). It was in the last ten minutes of an hour long program. I didn't see her but she played it back afterwards and stopped in a couple of places, one to say "that's the back of my head" and the other to say "that's my trainer". Well it could have been anyone :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Dd1 had her important ultrasound today. They said the baby has an extra vein in her stomach but that even though it's unique it's not harmful.





London Girl said:


> Amazing what they can spot these days! That baby is totally unique already!! xxxxx


My niece is finishing her training to be a digital ultrasound technician.
She wanted to be a doctor when she was younger, but she found a lot of the doctor stuff "icky" and the digital ultrasound was fascinating.
The digital ultrasound machines aren't too numerous up here yet, so she only has a handful of hospitals where she can do her practical training. But, lucky for her, the hospital in her parent's town, has one.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Morning ðððð


That's great :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I also had a few detentions in my time, mostly for not doing homework but she has only been there a few months, give her time!! xxxx


The first couple of years I had my designated seat I was there so much, usually for being in the wrong place at the wrong time or any other petty misdemeanors. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I don't think it would go down well, she probably wouldn't understand what was being said to her and would be bound to be angry but if she destroys half the shop when she comes in, I would think we have the right. Fortunately the task wouldn't fall to me, another good reason to not think about being a manager!!! :sm16: :sm09: xx


I was asked to be a supervisor not that long ago and I gave it a pass. I was a supervisor when I was young (and ambitious). Now, I know how many headaches that position adds. And the pay isn't worth the aggravation.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone. Second day of the holidays and catching up on some much needed housework. I made a start yesterday, continuing today.
> DD's work was on TV last night. For those of you can get it, it was on BBC 2 on a program called The Factory (?). It was in the last ten minutes of an hour long program. I didn't see her but she played it back afterwards and stopped in a couple of places, one to say "that's the back of my head" and the other to say "that's my trainer". Well it could have been anyone :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Hi Rebecca, welcome back. Glad you made it through to the end of term, hopefully with your sanity intact. xx :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The first couple of years I had my designated seat I was there so much, usually for being in the wrong place at the wrong time or any other petty misdemeanors. xxxx


My DD had a designated seat in the principal's office.
(She has always had a problem with rules.)


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great "Taco Tuesday" :sm11:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Do you know, I've never had tacos. xx


I had assumed that. I do not think they are very popular across the pond. If you can, give them a try, you might like them.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I had assumed that. I do not think they are very popular across the pond. If you can, give them a try, you might like them.


I will look into it. Do they do a vegan version? X


----------



## jinx

Sweet wonderful Lilly has been in the principals office a few times. The first time was in first grade. A boy kept teasing and punching her. She complained a few times to us and to the teacher. Finally she had enough and punched him a good one. I found it hard to find that she was entirely in the wrong. He never bothered her again.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I will look into it. Do they do a vegan version? X


You can put whatever you want in the shell. I usually put beef or chicken, lettuce, cheese, tomatoes, refried beans, sour cream......... Add or subtract things as suits your fancy.
Edited to add. You eat fish and there are fish taco's.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet, very windy, miserable Wales, just the day for viewers, if they like it in this weather they'll love it when it's fine and sunny. Just about finished the cleaning, just the kitchen and hide some of my stash, it's filling one of the settees and that's just the recently bought stuff. Ho hum. Viewers are at 3 pm so nothing else planned. Back to work, see you later.xx


It's wet and breezy here this morning, too. Will be off for Fiber Social in awhile. Have a couple of errands to run after that, then home to try to clear out DS's bedroom so he has a path to the bed and a bit of space to walk around in. It's filled with boxes, etc., now, so will need to shift things around. That will be my excitement for today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> He's fine thanks. I just hope he's drinking water!


Definitely a necessity!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, practising on the small tree before he starts on the big one is he? xx :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Amazing what they can spot these days! That baby is totally unique already!! xxxxx


Ditto from me! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Today is DD's 49th birthday and she will be out with her beau tonight so we will have the kids overnight again, straight from school. That's great but unfortunately will mean me getting up at the crack of dawn to drive DGD to school. She will arrive here by bus but is frightened that if she gets the bus to school she will be late and get detention. She hasn't had one yet and I think she would be sooooo upset!!
> 
> Apart from that, not much happening here, no cinema today in case we don't get back in time for the kids!! May have to knit or, heaven forfend, do some house work! :sm06: :sm14: Catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Happy Birthday to you DD! Enjoy the time with the kids. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and -8'C (18'F), but it's clear.
> I knit and reknit a few rows on Stuart's socks. There were too many stitches on the heels on the first attempt. Now I'm happier with them, but they are going to have to have a bath to even up the stitches when I'm finished.
> I've spent a good time this morning making Fiesta salad for the office potluck today. It's chick (garbanzo) peas, black beans, edamame (soy) beans, corn and a lime dressing. It also has a dash of ancho chile pepper for a little kick. Very simple and I don't need an oven or microwave.


Glad the socks are back on track. The salad sounds yummy! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone. Second day of the holidays and catching up on some much needed housework. I made a start yesterday, continuing today.
> DD's work was on TV last night. For those of you can get it, it was on BBC 2 on a program called The Factory (?). It was in the last ten minutes of an hour long program. I didn't see her but she played it back afterwards and stopped in a couple of places, one to say "that's the back of my head" and the other to say "that's my trainer". Well it could have been anyone :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Hello Sweet Thing, lovely to see you, you've been missed! I'll try and watch DD on catch up TV! Don't wear yourself out doing too much housework, it'll only need doing again soon!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Rebecca, welcome back. Glad you made it through to the end of term, hopefully with your sanity intact. xx :sm09:


Me, too, Rebecca! Glad we'll have you back here for awhile! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My niece is finishing her training to be a digital ultrasound technician.
> She wanted to be a doctor when she was younger, but she found a lot of the doctor stuff "icky" and the digital ultrasound was fascinating.
> The digital ultrasound machines aren't too numerous up here yet, so she only has a handful of hospitals where she can do her practical training. But, lucky for her, the hospital in her parent's town, has one.


I imagine that to be a fascinating job without too much 'ick'!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I was asked to be a supervisor not that long ago and I gave it a pass. I was a supervisor when I was young (and ambitious). Now, I know how many headaches that position adds. And the pay isn't worth the aggravation.


That was DH's thing too. He worked for the Post Office for 42 years but remained a lowly counter clerk all that time because he liked the job and didn't want the added responsibilities. It meant he was always happy at work, I guess!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sweet wonderful Lilly has been in the principals office a few times. The first time was in first grade. A boy kept teasing and punching her. She complained a few times to us and to the teacher. Finally she had enough and punched him a good one. I found it hard to find that she was entirely in the wrong. He never bothered her again.


Good for her, bullies deserve it!! You must be happy to know that she can stand up for herself!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's wet and breezy here this morning, too. Will be off for Fiber Social in awhile. Have a couple of errands to run after that, then home to try to clear out DS's bedroom so he has a path to the bed and a bit of space to walk around in. It's filled with boxes, etc., now, so will need to shift things around. That will be my excitement for today. xxxooo


That sounds like hard work, don't hurt yourself! I'm just wondering where the boxes you move from DS's room will go! May you are also wondering that!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday to you DD! Enjoy the time with the kids. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I bet we have to get the Monopoly out again, the boy is an addict!!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds like hard work, don't hurt yourself! I'm just wondering where the boxes you move from DS's room will go! May you are also wondering that!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


I'm definitely wondering that, too! Probably into the living room which already has too many boxes. Good thing we don't have much company and do have a family room! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, I bet we have to get the Monopoly out again, the boy is an addict!!! xxxxx


Probably because he's so good at it and wins most of the time! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That sounds like hard work, don't hurt yourself! I'm just wondering where the boxes you move from DS's room will go! May you are also wondering that!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


Don't worry. I'm sure Pam is getting as adept at moving boxes from by here to by there then back again, as I am. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> You are racing! It's a lovely colour either way.


I new I had to get as many done on the weekend as I could while Michael was with his dad, I have slowed down now as I still have not finished the mate!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, I bet we have to get the Monopoly out again, the boy is an addict!!! xxxxx


Don't forget homework and an early night as it's a school night or doesn't that matter at Grandma's? xxxx


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I new I had to get as many done on the weekend as I could while Michael was with his dad, I have slowed down now as I still have not finished the mate!


You have set yourself a massive task, hopefully you are not too stressed.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> I'm definitely wondering that, too! Probably into the living room which already has too many boxes. Good thing we don't have much company and do have a family room! xxxooo


I really feel for you Pam


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hello Sweet Thing, lovely to see you, you've been missed! I'll try and watch DD on catch up TV! Don't wear yourself out doing too much housework, it'll only need doing again soon!! xxxxx


Only got the bed to make now and flick a cloth around the kitchen!


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Rebecca, welcome back. Glad you made it through to the end of term, hopefully with your sanity intact. xx :sm09:


I've found it a difficult term starting right back in September. Hence not being around much...too miserable, you don't need that!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I've found it a difficult term starting right back in September. Hence not being around much...too miserable, you don't need that!!!


We can do miserable as well as happy, never worry about unburdening yourself on us, we're tough. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Our viewers got lost, gave up and on the way back to their hotel rang the estate agents, why can't these people ring when they first get lost. Sorry not in a good mood at the moment. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't worry. I'm sure Pam is getting as adept at moving boxes from by here to by there then back again, as I am. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Pretty much. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I really feel for you Pam


Thank you, Rebecca! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers got lost, gave up and on the way back to their hotel rang the estate agents, why can't these people ring when they first get lost. Sorry not in a good mood at the moment. xx


You've a right to be very unhappy. I'm so sorry. Sending many comforting hugs your way. ???? xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers got lost, gave up and on the way back to their hotel rang the estate agents, why can't these people ring when they first get lost. Sorry not in a good mood at the moment. xx


I understand. Why can't this process be easier?

Our daughter's went through beautifully. I'm sad to say ours is not. We have a new bidder...but only speaks Korean and brother in Oregon is acting as translator and real estate advisor (doesn't have IL license so can't be active broker). I'm not holding my breath on this one.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand. Why can't this process be easier?
> 
> Our daughter's went through beautifully. I'm sad to say ours is not. We have a new bidder...but only speaks Korean and brother in Oregon is acting as translator and real estate advisor (doesn't have IL license so can't be active broker). I'm not holding my breath on this one.


Glad you have a new bidder but definitely not optimal. Fingers crossed it all works out. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> You can put whatever you want in the shell. I usually put beef or chicken, lettuce, cheese, tomatoes, refried beans, sour cream......... Add or subtract things as suits your fancy.
> Edited to add. You eat fish and there are fish taco's.


Like the sound of fish tacos xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand. Why can't this process be easier?
> 
> Our daughter's went through beautifully. I'm sad to say ours is not. We have a new bidder...but only speaks Korean and brother in Oregon is acting as translator and real estate advisor (doesn't have IL license so can't be active broker). I'm not holding my breath on this one.


No I wouldn't if I were you, it could be a very long drawn process and a lot of things lost in translation, on the other hand he might just want the house and will get on with it with no fuss, who knows. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> No I wouldn't if I were you, it could be a very long drawn process and a lot of things lost in translation, on the other hand he might just want the house and will get on with it with no fuss, who knows. xx


I don't want another time waster.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't want another time waster.


Tell me about it. xx :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girl, it's a windy stormy night. I went to the over 60's today and we had our Christmas raffle. I won a box of shortbread biscuits. They will go to Stephen because he loves them. I was going to get a box on Thursday, so I've saved myself the bother. Donna is coming tomorrow and we are supposed to be wrapping up. 

I've just finished a really hard sudoku and quite pleaded with myself. Some days my brain doesn't work and some days I haven't got a brain, ????.

Chrissy how are things with you at the moment is your daughter still poorly.? We are here for you, anytime. 

I'm going up Stephens tomorrow. I'll stop over.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Am I missing something? :sm17:


It's Josephine's handsome neighbour. Just lovely. I could be a cougar????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say hello


That's so cute....well done


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Unfortunately, we haven't the room to store a wheelchair, even if it was folded. I also think health and safety would forbid us to push her round the shop, even though she is not a big lady. She also doesn't have much to do with soap and water......... :sm06: :sm22: :sm14: xxxx


????????????????. Also I forgot to tell you I gor £20 Christmas box from the over 60s and I won a box of chocs. Just saying...


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> ????????????????. Also I forgot to tell you I gor £20 Christmas box from the over 60s and I won a box of chocs. Just saying...


Not a bad couple of days then? xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Morning ðððð


So cute????


----------



## RookieRetiree

The offer looks promising. Cross your fingers. Thanks.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> The offer looks promising. Cross your fingers. Thanks.


Fingers well and truly crossed. xx ????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't want another time waster.


No kidding! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> ????????????????. Also I forgot to tell you I gor £20 Christmas box from the over 60s and I won a box of chocs. Just saying...


Well done! :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> The offer looks promising. Cross your fingers. Thanks.


Fingers crossed. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Evening Pam, just to say thanks for your card, it arrived safely today. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening Pam, just to say thanks for your card, it arrived safely today. xx


Great and you're welcome and thank you for your card. It arrived over the weekend and I humbly apologize for not thanking you earlier. ???? xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Great and you're welcome and thank you for your card. It arrived over the weekend and I humbly apologize for not thanking you earlier. ???? xxxooo


Apologies accepted, we have a lot on our minds at the moment. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Apologies accepted, we have a lot on our minds at the moment. xx :sm23: :sm16:


Ya think?!!! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Ya think?!!! :sm16: xxxooo


Well I don't know about your mind but mine is continuously whirling, knowing what has to be done but can't be until we have firm dates for anything. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I don't know about your mind but mine is continuously whirling, knowing what has to be done but can't be until we have firm dates for anything. xx


My mind is exactly the same! So many things to think about. I've got a little list going, but it's probably nowhere near what it should be. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> My mind is exactly the same! So many things to think about. I've got a little list going, but it's probably nowhere near what it should be. xxxooo


Oh tell me about lists, my longest one is all the different firms and people that need to be informed when we move, and that's not including friends and family. Not even attempted trying to list other things that need doing. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh tell me about lists, my longest one is all the different firms and people that need to be informed when we move, and that's not including friends and family. Not even attempted trying to list other things that need doing. xx


That's pretty much what I have going at the moment, too. I think my brain is getting fried!!!! So thankful to have all of you here having my back (and yours and Jeanette's, too)! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Fingers well and truly crossed. xx ????????????


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> That's pretty much what I have going at the moment, too. I think my brain is getting fried!!!! So thankful to have all of you here having my back (and yours and Jeanette's, too)! xxxooo


It's been so comforting to have you in my corner. Keeping good wishes going for you two also.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been so comforting to have you in my corner. Keeping good wishes going for you two also.


Definitely here for you and appreciate your good wishes!!! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely here for you and appreciate your good wishes!!! xxxooo


So, House is sold (again). Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for the good thoughts. Closing in 2/28.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> So, House is sold (again). Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for the good thoughts. Closing in 2/28.


That is awesome!! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Pam, just checking in to see if the tornado bothered you. Stay safe. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't forget homework and an early night as it's a school night or doesn't that matter at Grandma's? xxxx


I let them rule themselves now, they tell me when they are going to bed!! There was no homework last night, so they said, it's up to them, it's not me that will get detention!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I've found it a difficult term starting right back in September. Hence not being around much...too miserable, you don't need that!!!


But we're always here for you to unload if it helps!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand. Why can't this process be easier?
> 
> Our daughter's went through beautifully. I'm sad to say ours is not. We have a new bidder...but only speaks Korean and brother in Oregon is acting as translator and real estate advisor (doesn't have IL license so can't be active broker). I'm not holding my breath on this one.


I can understand that too but, you never know!! Wishing you only good things love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> ????????????????. Also I forgot to tell you I gor £20 Christmas box from the over 60s and I won a box of chocs. Just saying...


Looks like your lucks in, buy a Lottery ticket quick!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> So, House is sold (again). Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for the good thoughts. Closing in 2/28.


Okay, brilliant!!! I'm wishing you loads of good luck with this and the inspection!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Elf has found a friend


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Elf's little friend joined us last night, now we will have double mischief.

Bentley has to go to the vet today for his check up. He's gone out at the moment I just hope he comes back in time for the appointment.

Nothing much else planned for today, except wrapping up the last of the presents and preparing a load of clues for a quiz for LM.

Thinking of you 3 house sellers and hoping 2019 finds you settling into new homes.

Rebecca, lovely to see you hear, sorry you have had such a tough time this term. Hope you can relax and get your strength back for next year. 

Susan, safe travels to Stephens and I hope those boys behave themselves.

No fish and chips today but it is WEDNESDAY!!

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> So, House is sold (again). Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for the good thoughts. Closing in 2/28.


Yippee, hope it's the real deal this time and things go smoother. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from Wales, it was sunny when I got up now it's clouding over. After all my fruitless work yesterday am going to have a lazy day today, knitting in front of the fire sounds good to me. Have actually got DH to take the cards to be hand delivered today although that's no guarantee they will all get done but I bought them and wrote them so it's his turn to do something. Off to catch up with everything, back later, have a good day. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Fingers well and truly crossed. xx ????????????


Ditto!


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> So, House is sold (again). Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for the good thoughts. Closing in 2/28.


Fingers crossed again !!! ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> ????????????????. Also I forgot to tell you I gor £20 Christmas box from the over 60s and I won a box of chocs. Just saying...


Well done on the winnings !????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers got lost, gave up and on the way back to their hotel rang the estate agents, why can't these people ring when they first get lost. Sorry not in a good mood at the moment. xx


Your agent must not be good at directions this keeps happening. How frustrating it must be ????


----------



## linkan

One glove down and and three to go lol.... I'm so ???? slow.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales, it was sunny when I got up now it's clouding over. After all my fruitless work yesterday am going to have a lazy day today, knitting in front of the fire sounds good to me. Have actually got DH to take the cards to be hand delivered today although that's no guarantee they will all get done but I bought them and wrote them so it's his turn to do something. Off to catch up with everything, back later, have a good day. xx


You fare better than me, I buy them, write them, pay for the stamps and post them! DH doesn't care whether cards are sent or not!!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> One glove down and and three to go lol.... I'm so ???? slow.


You're doing just fine!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Your agent must not be good at directions this keeps happening. How frustrating it must be ????


Can't blame the agent, they sent them precise directions by e-mail which their computer said the viewers had opened, they said they hadn't got them, they sound as though they would have been a waste of time anyway and at least I won't have to do much to the house for Christmas now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You fare better than me, I buy them, write them, pay for the stamps and post them! DH doesn't care whether cards are sent or not!!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


Don't think mine does either but make him do it under great duress. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Cloudy but no rain or snow.
The pot luck was good yesterday, other than we all provided food for about 50 people and only 25 showed. So everyone took food home. I had a lot of complements on the Fiesta salad. Last night my tummy was playing up and I thought I would have a bad night. I ended up skipping supper and going straight to bed. Well that worked, because I slept straight through and feel fine this morning. I think I was just too stuffed. I had a teaspoon of EVERYTHING. Except the chilis. I didn't have room.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't blame the agent, they sent them precise directions by e-mail which their computer said the viewers had opened, they said they hadn't got them, they sound as though they would have been a waste of time anyway and at least I won't have to do much to the house for Christmas now. xx


There's a positive spin.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> One glove down and and three to go lol.... I'm so ???? slow.


Put sequins on the one that is done and call it a "Michael Jackson" glove. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales, it was sunny when I got up now it's clouding over. After all my fruitless work yesterday am going to have a lazy day today, knitting in front of the fire sounds good to me. Have actually got DH to take the cards to be hand delivered today although that's no guarantee they will all get done but I bought them and wrote them so it's his turn to do something. Off to catch up with everything, back later, have a good day. xx


Knitting in front of the fire sounds good to me too. I wish we had a working fireplace.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Elf's little friend joined us last night, now we will have double mischief.
> 
> Bentley has to go to the vet today for his check up. He's gone out at the moment I just hope he comes back in time for the appointment.
> 
> Nothing much else planned for today, except wrapping up the last of the presents and preparing a load of clues for a quiz for LM.
> 
> Thinking of you 3 house sellers and hoping 2019 finds you settling into new homes.
> 
> Rebecca, lovely to see you hear, sorry you have had such a tough time this term. Hope you can relax and get your strength back for next year.
> 
> Susan, safe travels to Stephens and I hope those boys behave themselves.
> 
> No fish and chips today but it is WEDNESDAY!!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Happy Wednesday to you too.
I havent' anything to wrap. I haven't bought the present for the family exchange and both mum and DD say they only want money.
I hope Bentley shows before his appointment. I try to schedule our cats' appointments for the same time that they come up from the basement.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Elf has found a friend


They're cute. That's not a bad elf at all.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Pam, just checking in to see if the tornado bothered you. Stay safe. xxx


Tornado??


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> So, House is sold (again). Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for the good thoughts. Closing in 2/28.


I hope everything goes smoothly.
After the last nit-picker, I hope this inspection is a breeze.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's pretty much what I have going at the moment, too. I think my brain is getting fried!!!! So thankful to have all of you here having my back (and yours and Jeanette's, too)! xxxooo


It sounds like you need a distraction, even if it is only for an evening.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> That is awesome!! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you. Hoping it all goes better this time around.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Elf has found a friend


Very nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee, hope it's the real deal this time and things go smoother. xx


Me too. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Fingers crossed again !!! ????


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> I hope everything goes smoothly.
> After the last nit-picker, I hope this inspection is a breeze.


Me, too.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just saw an advert from Canada Post trying to get people to use them again. If you mark your package as "Christmas", they guarantee that it will be delivered in time if you get it to them by December 21. I'm only getting mail every other week still, so I'm doubtful. The stores are really busy as a lot of people are doing "offline shopping" so there is no shipping.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> ????????????????. Also I forgot to tell you I gor £20 Christmas box from the over 60s and I won a box of chocs. Just saying...


Great winnings.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girl, it's a windy stormy night. I went to the over 60's today and we had our Christmas raffle. I won a box of shortbread biscuits. They will go to Stephen because he loves them. I was going to get a box on Thursday, so I've saved myself the bother. Donna is coming tomorrow and we are supposed to be wrapping up.
> 
> I've just finished a really hard sudoku and quite pleaded with myself. Some days my brain doesn't work and some days I haven't got a brain, ????.
> 
> Chrissy how are things with you at the moment is your daughter still poorly.? We are here for you, anytime.
> 
> I'm going up Stephens tomorrow. I'll stop over.


When there is too much going on, I wonder where my brain goes too.
I'm sure Stephen will feel better when you are there.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Like the sound of fish tacos xxx


Yes, grilled fish, toppings and a mayonnaise or tartar sauce topping, all in a taco shell or over tortilla chips. 
I like coleslaw in my fish taco.
It's lighter than fish and chips.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers got lost, gave up and on the way back to their hotel rang the estate agents, why can't these people ring when they first get lost. Sorry not in a good mood at the moment. xx


Most people have GPS on their cell phones now.
I wonder if it would help to make up signs on sticks with arrows that point to your house that you can put at the end of the lane and along the road. The realtors do that around here.
I hope you find a buyer who wants to be out in the country.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I've found it a difficult term starting right back in September. Hence not being around much...too miserable, you don't need that!!!


I'm sorry that you have not had a good term this year.
Is it the kids, or administration?
I hope next term is better.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I new I had to get as many done on the weekend as I could while Michael was with his dad, I have slowed down now as I still have not finished the mate!


I hope you can get the mate done. I think you're going to have a couple of late nights knitting after Michael has gone to bed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I'm definitely wondering that, too! Probably into the living room which already has too many boxes. Good thing we don't have much company and do have a family room! xxxooo


It sounds like time to make a box fort and climb inside. 
:sm09: 
We did that with our boxes before we moved. Our move in date for this house was a couple of weeks before Christmas. (24 years ago) DD was worried that Santa wouldn't find her.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run. I just heard the highway is shutdown in all directions near my work. And it is a fatal collision, so it will be shutdown for most of the day while they take pictures and measurements for court. There's is only one forensic investigation team for this end of the province, so it takes a while for them to show up and do their work. I'll need to wiggle my way around. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

I was wondering the same thing. I know you live off the beaten path, but with good directions you can be found.


linkan said:


> Your agent must not be good at directions this keeps happening. How frustrating it must be ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Most people have GPS on their cell phones now.
> I wonder if it would help to make up signs on sticks with arrows that point to your house that you can put at the end of the lane and along the road. The realtors do that around here.
> I hope you find a buyer who wants to be out in the country.


Our agents now give viewers specific details how to get here as GPS sends them half a mile down the road, I think they just couldn't be bothered to look for us as it was belting down with rain and they'd had enough. We should be getting a sign at the bottom of our lane, sometime. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh tell me about lists, my longest one is all the different firms and people that need to be informed when we move, and that's not including friends and family. Not even attempted trying to list other things that need doing. xx


I hope writing lists helps relieve some of the stress. Having it written down seems to help me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I know you live off the beaten path, but with good directions you can be found.


They probably didn't like our weather, if they're coming to live round here the quicker they get used to it the better. xx :sm15:


----------



## jinx

That is good news. I think the closing date is more to your liking. Hopefully they will not use the same inspector.


RookieRetiree said:


> So, House is sold (again). Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for the good thoughts. Closing in 2/28.


----------



## jinx

I hope that naughty elf behaves himself and plays nicely with his cute little friend.


PurpleFi said:


> Elf has found a friend


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> That is good news. I think the closing date is more to your liking. Hopefully they will not use the same inspector.


That would really be the bad luck of the draw.


----------



## jinx

Glad you are feeling fine this morning. Hope you remembered to take the trash cans to the curbs.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Cloudy but no rain or snow.
> The pot luck was good yesterday, other than we all provided food for about 50 people and only 25 showed. So everyone took food home. I had a lot of complements on the Fiesta salad. Last night my tummy was playing up and I thought I would have a bad night. I ended up skipping supper and going straight to bed. Well that worked, because I slept straight through and feel fine this morning. I think I was just too stuffed. I had a teaspoon of EVERYTHING. Except the chilis. I didn't have room.


----------



## jinx

I agree it sounds beautiful and peaceful to be knitting in front of the fireplace. Then again I know friends and neighbors that have fireplaces that have not used them in over 20 years. 


nitz8catz said:


> Knitting in front of the fire sounds good to me too. I wish we had a working fireplace.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't think mine does either but make him do it under great duress. xxxx


I can't be bothered, it would be a waste of time anyway!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Knitting in front of the fire sounds good to me too. I wish we had a working fireplace.


Log splitting?!!! :sm25: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Log splitting?!!! :sm25: xx


Language. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Pam, just checking in to see if the tornado bothered you. Stay safe. xxx


No, thankfully, it was on the other side of the sound near where my friend lives. And, thankfully, it wasn't in her immediate area either. We did have quite heavy rain here around that time. Tornadoes are very rare here. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Elf has found a friend


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You fare better than me, I buy them, write them, pay for the stamps and post them! DH doesn't care whether cards are sent or not!!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


It's exactly the same here! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Cloudy but no rain or snow.
> The pot luck was good yesterday, other than we all provided food for about 50 people and only 25 showed. So everyone took food home. I had a lot of complements on the Fiesta salad. Last night my tummy was playing up and I thought I would have a bad night. I ended up skipping supper and going straight to bed. Well that worked, because I slept straight through and feel fine this morning. I think I was just too stuffed. I had a teaspoon of EVERYTHING. Except the chilis. I didn't have room.


Glad it all went well yesterday and that you got a good night's sleep and feel better this morning. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I need to run. I just heard the highway is shutdown in all directions near my work. And it is a fatal collision, so it will be shutdown for most of the day while they take pictures and measurements for court. There's is only one forensic investigation team for this end of the province, so it takes a while for them to show up and do their work. I'll need to wiggle my way around.
> Everyone have a great day.


Be safe! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> We are so innocent! xx


You are?


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone. Second day of the holidays and catching up on some much needed housework. I made a start yesterday, continuing today.
> DD's work was on TV last night. For those of you can get it, it was on BBC 2 on a program called The Factory (?). It was in the last ten minutes of an hour long program. I didn't see her but she played it back afterwards and stopped in a couple of places, one to say "that's the back of my head" and the other to say "that's my trainer". Well it could have been anyone :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Yeah, but... she was on telly!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I've found it a difficult term starting right back in September. Hence not being around much...too miserable, you don't need that!!!


We need you, miserable or not. We won;t make you more miserable and we may actually help!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers got lost, gave up and on the way back to their hotel rang the estate agents, why can't these people ring when they first get lost. Sorry not in a good mood at the moment. xx


Imagine these then, they're good meaty ones... 'oh .........', '..... and .....', 'of all the .......... ............s'. Better?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> ????????????????. Also I forgot to tell you I gor £20 Christmas box from the over 60s and I won a box of chocs. Just saying...


You're a jammy whatsit. Just saying...


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Elf has found a friend


A Christmas romance!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Tornado??


Come back Islander. I'm worried about you now.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> Come back Islander. I'm worried about you now.


I have to collect Aiden from Chichester Theatre in an hour. Unfortunately I have to take him home. Tomorrow I have the twins all day, so won't be on here. I don't know what I shall do with them in this ghastly weather.


----------



## SaxonLady

I had to go to the sleep clinic today. I have hardly used the machine since June so the nurse wasn't very happy. I have a new mask. It looks a bit more comfortable at least.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> We can do miserable as well as happy, never worry about unburdening yourself on us, we're tough. xx :sm09: :sm16:


That's ok if you have real problems like yours, I don't, just feeling low so no desire to burden any of you, along with no desire to post... my get up and go has got up and gone!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> You are?


YES!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> That's ok if you have real problems like yours, I don't, just feeling low so no desire to burden any of you, along with no desire to post... my get up and go has got up and gone!!!


Hope you get it back for Christmas along with a lot of other lovely goodies. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> That's ok if you have real problems like yours, I don't, just feeling low so no desire to burden any of you, along with no desire to post... my get up and go has got up and gone!!!


May I suggest when you feel this low that is when you should force yourself to post and share with those that really care for you. We can be your lifeline to feeling better.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a damp Surrey. We are just back from the vets. Bentley's appointment was at 10.30 am but at 10.25 he had not returned so I cancelled the appointment and remade it for 4 pm. He does not like going in his pet basket but we eventually got him in. He sand all the way to the vets and then didn't want to come out of the basket. He was as good as gold for the vet and she said he is fine.

Now I need a glass of wine.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Imagine these then, they're good meaty ones... 'oh .........', '..... and .....', 'of all the .......... ............s'. Better?


We had a lot of those yesterday, with the blanks filled in I may add. xx :sm14:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> That's ok if you have real problems like yours, I don't, just feeling low so no desire to burden any of you, along with no desire to post... my get up and go has got up and gone!!!


Don't know as if I would call all the hassle I'm getting, problems not compared to some but still good to take it out on others and this is the best place to do it. No critics just sympathy and hands to hold. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a damp Surrey. We are just back from the vets. Bentley's appointment was at 10.30 am but at 10.25 he had not returned so I cancelled the appointment and remade it for 4 pm. He does not like going in his pet basket but we eventually got him in. He sand all the way to the vets and then didn't want to come out of the basket. He was as good as gold for the vet and she said he is fine.
> 
> Now I need a glass of wine.


Perhaps Bentley could do with one too after all his trauma. xx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Nor me. xx


Tacos are my most favorite food....do those words even go together......never.......had.......nope can't do it!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> That's ok if you have real problems like yours, I don't, just feeling low so no desire to burden any of you, along with no desire to post... my get up and go has got up and gone!!!


Hope you aren't suffering from SAD, it lays me pretty low at this time of the year? I'msure Holland & Barrett would have something that might give you some pep, might be worth asking, we don't like to hear you sounding glum!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> May I suggest when you feel this low that is when you should force yourself to post and share with those that really care for you. We can be your lifeline to feeling better.


Nicely put!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a damp Surrey. We are just back from the vets. Bentley's appointment was at 10.30 am but at 10.25 he had not returned so I cancelled the appointment and remade it for 4 pm. He does not like going in his pet basket but we eventually got him in. He sand all the way to the vets and then didn't want to come out of the basket. He was as good as gold for the vet and she said he is fine.
> 
> Now I need a glass of wine.


I bet you do!! I expect Bentley would like the cat equivalent of the wine after all that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps Bentley could do with one too after all his trauma. xx :sm23:


I don't believe it!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps Bentley could do with one too after all his trauma. xx :sm23:


He is definitely traumatised if the look in his face is anything to go by or he could just be a drama cat. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I don't believe it!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Spooky xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> You have set yourself a massive task, hopefully you are not too stressed.


No I'm not stressed this year my motto is "it is what it is and I'm good with that"
I just have to put thumbs in and that pair is done and I have even woven in the ends of three of the other pairs woohoo!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers got lost, gave up and on the way back to their hotel rang the estate agents, why can't these people ring when they first get lost. Sorry not in a good mood at the moment. xx


That is so inconsiderate, here the agents bring you to the house if your not sure, so sorry they left you waiting like that!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> No I'm not stressed this year my motto is "it is what it is and I'm good with that"
> I just have to put thumbs in and that pair is done and I have even woven in the ends of three of the other pairs woohoo!


You're winning. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Uh o!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Great and you're welcome and thank you for your card. It arrived over the weekend and I humbly apologize for not thanking you earlier. ???? xxxooo


Omg I totally forgot to thank you for my card and it got here last week....I am so sorry thank you so much!


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> So, House is sold (again). Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for the good thoughts. Closing in 2/28.


That's awesome! That is a long way off for closing.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> One glove down and and three to go lol.... I'm so ???? slow.


Who else are you making gloves for?


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I just saw an advert from Canada Post trying to get people to use them again. If you mark your package as "Christmas", they guarantee that it will be delivered in time if you get it to them by December 21. I'm only getting mail every other week still, so I'm doubtful. The stores are really busy as a lot of people are doing "offline shopping" so there is no shipping.


I ordered myself a Christmas bag and didn't realize it was from Canada it shipped on the 7th and I still have not gotten it! :sm03:


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> That's awesome! That is a long way off for closing.


More time to pack and hopefully be able to move right into the new house.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> More time to pack and hopefully be able to move right into the new house.


That's true, how is it coming on? xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I'm at Stephens and going home tomorrow. The atmosphere is good and the boys have been well behaved. How long it will last I've no idea. I went to TESCO with Sue and for a few things. Donna and myself (nearly all Donna ) wrapped my presents up and I took back the pjs that had the security tag on and they were very well mannered and full of apologies. Didn't even look at the receipt. What I did fine strange at the customer services was the fact that they kept one of the tools that take the security tags off, under the counter so to speak, probably because it's done so often. So that is all my presents done.

I called in at the crem and went to see the four people who work there, I took them a tin of roses to thank them for looking after Alberts grave. They always have it nice. They take the dead flowers out and the whole place is a. Beautiful heaven here on earth. It's delitful, if that's the word. I checked his little plot but he doesn't need new flowers unt
il maybe next week. I got carnations this time and they seem to last a long time. I'm feeling a bit happier since I came up here although today I've done nothing but shake. You'd think I was a plonkie. I won't come up here until Christmas Eve when it's Stephens birthday, and of course my Saxys birthday tooooooo. 

Hope all of you feeling a bit down pick up again soon.we are all here for each other.


----------



## jinx

You will finish in plenty of time. I have one inch to knit on my project and it is taking me forever as the yarn is splitty. Tinking a row can take an hour. 


binkbrice said:


> No I'm not stressed this year my motto is "it is what it is and I'm good with that"
> I just have to put thumbs in and that pair is done and I have even woven in the ends of three of the other pairs woohoo!


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Uh o!


Oh dear, what will happen next?


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at Stephens and going home tomorrow. The atmosphere is good and the boys have been well behaved. How long it will last I've no idea. I went to TESCO with Sue and for a few things. Donna and myself (nearly all Donna ) wrapped my presents up and I took back the pjs that had the security tag on and they were very well mannered and full of apologies. Didn't even look at the receipt. What I did fine strange at the customer services was the fact that they kept one of the tools that take the security tags off, under the counter so to speak, probably because it's done so often. So that is all my presents done.
> 
> I called in at the crem and went to see the four people who work there, I took them a tin of roses to thank them for looking after Alberts grave. They always have it nice. They take the dead flowers out and the whole place is a. Beautiful heaven here on earth. It's delitful, if that's the word. I checked his little plot but he doesn't need new flowers unt
> il maybe next week. I got carnations this time and they seem to last a long time. I'm feeling a bit happier since I came up here although today I've done nothing but shake. You'd think I was a plonkie. I won't come up here until Christmas Eve when it's Stephens birthday, and of course my Saxys birthday tooooooo.
> 
> Hope all of you feeling a bit down pick up again soon.we are all here for each other.


I do not know what I would do without Mr. Google. My new English word of the day, plonkie=alcoholic.
Glad things are going well with the family. Nice of you to remember the workers.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I do not know what I would do without Mr. Google. My new English word of the day, plonkie=alcoholic.
> Glad things are going well with the family. Nice of you to remember the workers.


It was a new word to me as well. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> That's true, how is it coming on? xx


Finished with plumbing and electrical wiring and ductwork. Working on drywall next. Should have the third inspection in a couple of weeks. Still ETA about 3/1


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Uh o!


Oh deary me. Is that legal?


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Finished with plumbing and electrical wiring and ductwork. Working on drywall next. Should have the third inspection in a couple of weeks. Still ETA about 3/1


Fingers crossed everything falls into place. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at Stephens and going home tomorrow. The atmosphere is good and the boys have been well behaved. How long it will last I've no idea. I went to TESCO with Sue and for a few things. Donna and myself (nearly all Donna ) wrapped my presents up and I took back the pjs that had the security tag on and they were very well mannered and full of apologies. Didn't even look at the receipt. What I did fine strange at the customer services was the fact that they kept one of the tools that take the security tags off, under the counter so to speak, probably because it's done so often. So that is all my presents done.
> 
> I called in at the crem and went to see the four people who work there, I took them a tin of roses to thank them for looking after Alberts grave. They always have it nice. They take the dead flowers out and the whole place is a. Beautiful heaven here on earth. It's delitful, if that's the word. I checked his little plot but he doesn't need new flowers unt
> il maybe next week. I got carnations this time and they seem to last a long time. I'm feeling a bit happier since I came up here although today I've done nothing but shake. You'd think I was a plonkie. I won't come up here until Christmas Eve when it's Stephens birthday, and of course my Saxys birthday tooooooo.
> 
> Hope all of you feeling a bit down pick up again soon.we are all here for each other.


Glad all is ok at Stephen's. How is he feeling? Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> That's ok if you have real problems like yours, I don't, just feeling low so no desire to burden any of you, along with no desire to post... my get up and go has got up and gone!!!


Sending you many comforting hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Omg I totally forgot to thank you for my card and it got here last week....I am so sorry thank you so much!


You are more than welcome!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Trish, I missed you today. Hoping you and yours are well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Fingers crossed everything falls into place. xx


So far so good; we've been very pleased with the builder. If there is something he missed or forgot, immediately upon learning of it, he fixes it at his cost. I can't wait to see it with the walls in as that will make so much difference to me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> So far so good; we've been very pleased with the builder. If there is something he missed or forgot, immediately upon learning of it, he fixes it at his cost. I can't wait to see it with the walls in as that will make so much difference to me.


Yes that will be great as you can start imagining your stuff in there and what it will look like. xx


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> So far so good; we've been very pleased with the builder. If there is something he missed or forgot, immediately upon learning of it, he fixes it at his cost. I can't wait to see it with the walls in as that will make so much difference to me.


Sounds like a good builder. Great that things are moving along for you. ????


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Trish, I missed you today. Hoping you and yours are well.


Late today Jinx, catching up with my to do list.. knocked a few things off. All is well and thank you for missing me.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Late today Jinx, catching up with my to do list.. knocked a few things off. All is well and thank you for missing me.


 I am heading off to bed right now. I can rest in peace knowing your are okay.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am heading off to bed right now. I can rest in peace knowing your are okay.


Sleep well Jinx.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> So far so good; we've been very pleased with the builder. If there is something he missed or forgot, immediately upon learning of it, he fixes it at his cost. I can't wait to see it with the walls in as that will make so much difference to me.


I've always daydreamed about us building our own home. How we would want the layout to be..
I'd want a second story but with an elevator like on that show the little couple. And each room would have it's own bathroom suite. Open floor plan on the ground floor... And a huge party room for family get togethers and holidays !
And a guest house with enough room for anyone who wanted to come spend time with us. .

... A girl can dream right.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dark, wet Wales. Hoping for some more logs to be delivered today, DH is trying a new source, he's hemorrhaging (spelling?) money at the moment on logs, not my problem. Nothing else planned, just waiting for Christmas to be over so we can get on with house selling. Have a good day, will catch up now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Having fun doing this.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Having fun doing this.


Your scarf is very striking. The yarn you chose is perfect. Hope your logs come so you can enjoy more time sitting in front of the fire knitting to your hearts content.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Your scarf is very striking. The yarn you chose is perfect. Hope your logs come so you can enjoy more time sitting in front of the fire knitting to your hearts content.


Thanks, it reminds me a bit of stained glass windows. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at Stephens and going home tomorrow. The atmosphere is good and the boys have been well behaved. How long it will last I've no idea. I went to TESCO with Sue and for a few things. Donna and myself (nearly all Donna ) wrapped my presents up and I took back the pjs that had the security tag on and they were very well mannered and full of apologies. Didn't even look at the receipt. What I did fine strange at the customer services was the fact that they kept one of the tools that take the security tags off, under the counter so to speak, probably because it's done so often. So that is all my presents done.
> 
> I called in at the crem and went to see the four people who work there, I took them a tin of roses to thank them for looking after Alberts grave. They always have it nice. They take the dead flowers out and the whole place is a. Beautiful heaven here on earth. It's delitful, if that's the word. I checked his little plot but he doesn't need new flowers unt
> il maybe next week. I got carnations this time and they seem to last a long time. I'm feeling a bit happier since I came up here although today I've done nothing but shake. You'd think I was a plonkie. I won't come up here until Christmas Eve when it's Stephens birthday, and of course my Saxys birthday tooooooo.
> 
> Hope all of you feeling a bit down pick up again soon.we are all here for each other.


Hello love, good to hear you sounding a bit brighter, as has been said before, it's not an easy time of the year for many but you're doing well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I do not know what I would do without Mr. Google. My new English word of the day, plonkie=alcoholic.
> Glad things are going well with the family. Nice of you to remember the workers.


I had to Google that one too, but I love it!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Having fun doing this.


That is gorgeous. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Finished with plumbing and electrical wiring and ductwork. Working on drywall next. Should have the third inspection in a couple of weeks. Still ETA about 3/1


Spring! That will be a good time to move, a new start in season of newness!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Late today Jinx, catching up with my to do list.. knocked a few things off. All is well and thank you for missing me.


Hi Sweetie, glad you're ok and weren't swept up in the tornado!!! What you doing today then? I'm off to the shop for an extra shift this afternoon, it will be nice to meet some of the volunteers that only work on Thursdays and the manager isn't in so should make for a good atmosphere!! Have a good day, whatever you're doing!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've always daydreamed about us building our own home. How we would want the layout to be..
> I'd want a second story but with an elevator like on that show the little couple. And each room would have it's own bathroom suite. Open floor plan on the ground floor... And a huge party room for family get togethers and holidays !
> And a guest house with enough room for anyone who wanted to come spend time with us. .
> 
> ... A girl can dream right.


Sounds wonderful and you never know!! You'd need room in the guest house for _all_ of us!!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Having fun doing this.


That's gorgeous, I love it! What is the colourful yarn? Good job!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Cloudy now and expecting a ton of rain tonight. Hopefully after Knit Night. We're having a pot-luck. At the yarn store. 
Stuart's socks are knitting up slowly. He likes tall socks so I'll keep going until I run out of yarn, (or I get thoroughly bored with them. I'm starting to get there now.) I need to finish off the Swoncho as I need that cable.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Sweetie, glad you're ok and weren't swept up in the tornado!!! What you doing today then? I'm off to the shop for an extra shift this afternoon, it will be nice to meet some of the volunteers that only work on Thursdays and the manager isn't in so should make for a good atmosphere!! Have a good day, whatever you're doing!! xxx


When the boss is away, the volunteers can play. Have a wonderful day at the shop. Hopefully that woman with the scooter doesn't show up again.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am only just up and having breakfast. Today is DDs 15th wedding anniversary. The years are certainly rushing by.

Picked a wip last night, the aran and dk jacket I staarted back in the summer. Only half a front and sleeves to go.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> I've always daydreamed about us building our own home. How we would want the layout to be..
> I'd want a second story but with an elevator like on that show the little couple. And each room would have it's own bathroom suite. Open floor plan on the ground floor... And a huge party room for family get togethers and holidays !
> And a guest house with enough room for anyone who wanted to come spend time with us. .
> 
> ... A girl can dream right.


Yes. I still do dream of some of that. Costs and budgets wake me up real quickly though. I compromised on a lot of things, but it's still everything I could ever need so I'm blessed and grateful.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Having fun doing this.


Georgeous. That coloured yarn goes so nicely with that pattern.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That’s very pretty.


----------



## PurpleFi

Being potty


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Cloudy now and expecting a ton of rain tonight. Hopefully after Knit Night. We're having a pot-luck. At the yarn store.
> Stuart's socks are knitting up slowly. He likes tall socks so I'll keep going until I run out of yarn, (or I get thoroughly bored with them. I'm starting to get there now.) I need to finish off the Swoncho as I need that cable.


Stay safe on your travels Mav. lots of love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dark, wet Wales. Hoping for some more logs to be delivered today, DH is trying a new source, he's hemorrhaging (spelling?) money at the moment on logs, not my problem. Nothing else planned, just waiting for Christmas to be over so we can get on with house selling. Have a good day, will catch up now. xx


I hope the new source works out. And hopefully you won't need more than one load.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's gorgeous, I love it! What is the colourful yarn? Good job!! xxxx


It's Hayfield Spirit DK Shade 0400 zest. Thanks, not the same pattern as yours, just couldn't get that one to look right. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I've always daydreamed about us building our own home. How we would want the layout to be..
> I'd want a second story but with an elevator like on that show the little couple. And each room would have it's own bathroom suite. Open floor plan on the ground floor... And a huge party room for family get togethers and holidays !
> And a guest house with enough room for anyone who wanted to come spend time with us. .
> 
> ... A girl can dream right.


Dreams are good. I dream of a little bungalow in Nova Scotia.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Late today Jinx, catching up with my to do list.. knocked a few things off. All is well and thank you for missing me.


I hope you can get everything done before Christmas.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Dreams are good. I dream of a little bungalow in Nova Scotia.


Change Nova Scotia to Norfolk and you're in my dream. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Change Nova Scotia to Norfolk and you're in my dream. xx :sm09:


I'd be happy with either, although preferably both. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> So far so good; we've been very pleased with the builder. If there is something he missed or forgot, immediately upon learning of it, he fixes it at his cost. I can't wait to see it with the walls in as that will make so much difference to me.


That sounds like a great builder.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Finished with plumbing and electrical wiring and ductwork. Working on drywall next. Should have the third inspection in a couple of weeks. Still ETA about 3/1


It sounds like your new house is right on track. It'll be a happy spring.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You will finish in plenty of time. I have one inch to knit on my project and it is taking me forever as the yarn is splitty. Tinking a row can take an hour.


Ooo, try not to tink then. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at Stephens and going home tomorrow. The atmosphere is good and the boys have been well behaved. How long it will last I've no idea. I went to TESCO with Sue and for a few things. Donna and myself (nearly all Donna ) wrapped my presents up and I took back the pjs that had the security tag on and they were very well mannered and full of apologies. Didn't even look at the receipt. What I did fine strange at the customer services was the fact that they kept one of the tools that take the security tags off, under the counter so to speak, probably because it's done so often. So that is all my presents done.
> 
> I called in at the crem and went to see the four people who work there, I took them a tin of roses to thank them for looking after Alberts grave. They always have it nice. They take the dead flowers out and the whole place is a. Beautiful heaven here on earth. It's delitful, if that's the word. I checked his little plot but he doesn't need new flowers unt
> il maybe next week. I got carnations this time and they seem to last a long time. I'm feeling a bit happier since I came up here although today I've done nothing but shake. You'd think I was a plonkie. I won't come up here until Christmas Eve when it's Stephens birthday, and of course my Saxys birthday tooooooo.
> 
> Hope all of you feeling a bit down pick up again soon.we are all here for each other.


Our Walmart service desk has one of those security tag removers under the counter too. The cashier's forget them all the time.
Hopefully you're not coming down with a bug. Wrap up in a warm sweater, stay healthy and hopefully the boys continue to behave.
I hope Stephen is feeling better.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I ordered myself a Christmas bag and didn't realize it was from Canada it shipped on the 7th and I still have not gotten it! :sm03:


And the tracking number probably doesn't work in the US, either. I hope it arrives in time.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Uh o!


Ha ha. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> That is so inconsiderate, here the agents bring you to the house if your not sure, so sorry they left you waiting like that!


And the agents walk through the house with the potential buyers as some people take the opportunity of being in the house to rifle through all your drawers to look for valuables. When my sister was a real estate agent, she hated open houses as they were sometimes too many people in the house at the same time and she couldn't keep an eye on all of them. She sometimes asked mum (she used to be a real estate agent too) or friends to give her a hand.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> No I'm not stressed this year my motto is "it is what it is and I'm good with that"
> I just have to put thumbs in and that pair is done and I have even woven in the ends of three of the other pairs woohoo!


I know you can do it.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Imagine these then, they're good meaty ones... 'oh .........', '..... and .....', 'of all the .......... ............s'. Better?





Barn-dweller said:


> We had a lot of those yesterday, with the blanks filled in I may add. xx :sm14:


I imagine the air was blue with those words.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> And the agents walk through the house with the potential buyers as some people take the opportunity of being in the house to rifle through all your drawers to look for valuables. When my sister was a real estate agent, she hated open houses as they were sometimes too many people in the house at the same time and she couldn't keep an eye on all of them. She sometimes asked mum (she used to be a real estate agent too) or friends to give her a hand.


Our agents would do that as well but they seem to whip the viewers through the house at top speed, round the garden and they're off, at least when we do it they have time to ask questions and re-look at things if they want to. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I imagine the air was blue with those words.


A very deep blue bordering on black. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a damp Surrey. We are just back from the vets. Bentley's appointment was at 10.30 am but at 10.25 he had not returned so I cancelled the appointment and remade it for 4 pm. He does not like going in his pet basket but we eventually got him in. He sand all the way to the vets and then didn't want to come out of the basket. He was as good as gold for the vet and she said he is fine.
> 
> Now I need a glass of wine.


Now imagine taking 3 carriers filled with singing cats in one vehicle and 4 carriers in another vehicle. That's how we used to take our gang for their annual checkups. I used to wear ear plugs. Our new vet has asked that we bring them in one or two at a time.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> That's ok if you have real problems like yours, I don't, just feeling low so no desire to burden any of you, along with no desire to post... my get up and go has got up and gone!!!


Well bring the rest of you here. I'll listen.
I'm not feeling very christmasy as I'm working right up to Christmas Eve, but I do like hearing how everyone else is preparing for Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I had to go to the sleep clinic today. I have hardly used the machine since June so the nurse wasn't very happy. I have a new mask. It looks a bit more comfortable at least.


Hopefully you'll use the new mask???


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Now imagine taking 3 carriers filled with singing cats in one vehicle and 4 carriers in another vehicle. That's how we used to take our gang for their annual checkups. I used to wear ear plugs. Our new vet has asked that we bring them in one or two at a time.


One is bad enough xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I have to collect Aiden from Chichester Theatre in an hour. Unfortunately I have to take him home. Tomorrow I have the twins all day, so won't be on here. I don't know what I shall do with them in this ghastly weather.


Do you have a room that they can decorate for Christmas? With decorations that they make themselves?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Change Nova Scotia to Norfolk and you're in my dream. xx :sm09:


If I could afford England, I'd be dreaming of Norfolk too. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run now.
Everyone have a great Thursday.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> If I could afford England, I'd be dreaming of Norfolk too. :sm01:


Next time you're here. Xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Being potty


Those naughty imps. I am sure there is a real potty in your home they could use.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Ooo, try not to tink then. :sm01:


That 's the plan. :sm02: I have been up long enough to have finished them, but need the caffeine to kick in before doing anything where thinking is involved.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Having fun doing this.


That's lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Being potty


Cute! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We've got rain and supposed to get pretty windy and gusty here today. Hopefully no more tornadoes will move through the area. The area hit with one on Tuesday is a mess. They have determined it was an EF-2 level tornado. Lots of damage but only a very few injuries and no deaths. Thank goodness for that! I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Roses and cats

Barn-dweller said:


> Having fun doing this.


Wow! How beautiful!


----------



## TexasKnitem

Elegant!


Barn-dweller said:


> Having fun doing this.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I didn't sleep much last night i was still watching the clock at 4am so I've had a power nap this afternoon and now I'm good to go. Stephen went a little errand this morning and when he came home he was worn out. He's finding it hard to rest but gets annoyed that he can't do it, he's really lethargic. He's finished his tablets so I hope all will be well. I'm sure it will . 

I'm going out to lunch with Lynn tomorrow. I've got to get some money from the atm then I am done for Christmas. Thank goodness. I'm going back up Stephens on Monday. So I'm going to have some peace before then. I've got to say that the boys were more like my boys this time. We've had a good laugh and a nice bit chat and even a couple of hugs, I think they knew I was cross. Well, we will let it go now, look forward to a stress free Christmas.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We had a lot of those yesterday, with the blanks filled in I may add. xx :sm14:


Quite right too.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Uh o!


Well really!


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Having fun doing this.


It looks lovely Jackie, I love the colours


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at Stephens and going home tomorrow. The atmosphere is good and the boys have been well behaved. How long it will last I've no idea. I went to TESCO with Sue and for a few things. Donna and myself (nearly all Donna ) wrapped my presents up and I took back the pjs that had the security tag on and they were very well mannered and full of apologies. Didn't even look at the receipt. What I did fine strange at the customer services was the fact that they kept one of the tools that take the security tags off, under the counter so to speak, probably because it's done so often. So that is all my presents done.
> 
> I called in at the crem and went to see the four people who work there, I took them a tin of roses to thank them for looking after Alberts grave. They always have it nice. They take the dead flowers out and the whole place is a. Beautiful heaven here on earth. It's delitful, if that's the word. I checked his little plot but he doesn't need new flowers unt
> il maybe next week. I got carnations this time and they seem to last a long time. I'm feeling a bit happier since I came up here although today I've done nothing but shake. You'd think I was a plonkie. I won't come up here until Christmas Eve when it's Stephens birthday, and of course my Saxys birthday tooooooo.
> 
> Hope all of you feeling a bit down pick up again soon.we are all here for each other.


Daisies and carnations seem to last the longest.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It was a new word to me as well. xx


No, it doesn't belong with people who only drink Tia Maria.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Having fun doing this.


Now that's lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, it reminds me a bit of stained glass windows. xx


It does, doesn't it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> A very deep blue bordering on black. xx :sm23:


very bruising!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully you'll use the new mask???


I did last night ans slept well. It's much more comfortable and doesn't blow cold air out.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have a room that they can decorate for Christmas? With decorations that they make themselves?


The weather has been wonderful today, but they switched days. I now have them just for the afternoon tomorrow. I need to get some last minute shopping in the morning


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> If I could afford England, I'd be dreaming of Norfolk too. :sm01:


My father ran away from Norfolk at 15. He joined the Suffolk regiment, lying about his age.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> It looks lovely Jackie, I love the colours


Thanks, I wasn't kidding when I said you should chain Stephen to his chair but then he's a man so what do you expect. Sounds as though there will be peace and harmony over Christmas, make the most of the next couple of days. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It does, doesn't it.


It seems to have attracted some attention from outside connections, even had a pm from someone wanting the pattern. Fame at last. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It seems to have attracted some attention from outside connections, even had a pm from someone wanting the pattern. Fame at last. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> When the boss is away, the volunteers can play. Have a wonderful day at the shop. Hopefully that woman with the scooter doesn't show up again.


Fortunately, she didn't make an appearance today, although I wasn't in the shop much but was in the back, sorting and ticketing. The time went very quickly but, boy, do people donate some filthy old junk to us!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm14: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's Hayfield Spirit DK Shade 0400 zest. Thanks, not the same pattern as yours, just couldn't get that one to look right. xxxx


What is the pattern? I may have a go at that one next!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We've got rain and supposed to get pretty windy and gusty here today. Hopefully no more tornadoes will move through the area. The area hit with one on Tuesday is a mess. They have determined it was an EF-2 level tornado. Lots of damage but only a very few injuries and no deaths. Thank goodness for that! I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Sorry to hear that but glad about nil fatalities!! You stay safe over there love!! I hate to ask but did you hear back from Sound Transit yet......?! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear that but glad about nil fatalities!! You stay safe over there love!! I hate to ask but did you hear back from Sound Transit yet......?! xxxxx


Thank you and, no, nothing yet from them. ???? xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you and, no, nothing yet from them. ???? xxxooo


 :sm16: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, she didn't make an appearance today, although I wasn't in the shop much but was in the back, sorting and ticketing. The time went very quickly but, boy, do people donate some filthy old junk to us!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm14: xxx


Shower time? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What is the pattern? I may have a go at that one next!! xxxx


In the mosaic scarves on Ravelry it's the blanket that comes up first but done with only 39 stitches. xxxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Having fun doing this.


Is that the same one June did?

Oh oops i see that it's not. That's truly beautiful. I love it. And i agree very stained glass look.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful and you never know!! You'd need room in the guest house for _all_ of us!!! xxxx :sm23:


But of course.. Maybe even have little cottages all over the property and rent them out like a B&B when no one was visiting.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes. I still do dream of some of that. Costs and budgets wake me up real quickly though. I compromised on a lot of things, but it's still everything I could ever need so I'm blessed and grateful.


Yea they wake me up , and keep me awake most nights too lol.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> In the mosaic scarves on Ravelry it's the blanket that comes up first but done with only 39 stitches. xxxx


Uhmmm Lisa I'm gonna want that one too lol.????????????


----------



## linkan

I'm nearly finished with glove two. He wanted the wrist long enough to fold... Oh my gosh it's so long , and it's k1p1 the whole way ????
40 rows of it ! Then it's pretty quickly done after that.
I think I'll do the mosaic scarves for dd1 and her hubby. They want matching sets. With hats and gloves. And I'll prolly make one for baby too ????


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I'm nearly finished with glove two. He wanted the wrist long enough to fold... Oh my gosh it's so long , and it's k1p1 the whole way ????
> 40 rows of it ! Then it's pretty quickly done after that.
> I think I'll do the mosaic scarves for dd1 and her hubby. They want matching sets. With hats and gloves. And I'll prolly make one for baby too ????


Sounds like you have a lot of knitting to do. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. Yesterday I took my neighbour to the nurse to get her elastic stockings taken off so this morning I am going to go and help her have a shower to celebrate. Then it will be supermarket and fish and chips. 

I ripped my aran jacket back to the armholes last night as I wasn't happy with the way it was going, so I will redesign it from there and reknit it. At least it is thick wool on big needles so it won't take too long to do if I stick to it!

DD and family are back from their little holiday today, thank goodness they stayed in the UK as we are having such fun with a drone buzzing Gatwick airport and stopping all the flights. I'm hoping LM will be over his week end to help me ice the cakes.

Hope you are all ok and have a good FRIDAY xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Shower time? xxxx


Definitely!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> In the mosaic scarves on Ravelry it's the blanket that comes up first but done with only 39 stitches. xxxx


Thanks, will check that out! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Is that the same one June did?
> 
> Oh oops i see that it's not. That's truly beautiful. I love it. And i agree very stained glass look.


Thanks, I love the effect the black makes, have ideas for another one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I'm nearly finished with glove two. He wanted the wrist long enough to fold... Oh my gosh it's so long , and it's k1p1 the whole way ????
> 40 rows of it ! Then it's pretty quickly done after that.
> I think I'll do the mosaic scarves for dd1 and her hubby. They want matching sets. With hats and gloves. And I'll prolly make one for baby too ????


Oh dear, think I've started something. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> But of course.. Maybe even have little cottages all over the property and rent them out like a B&B when no one was visiting.


That sounds like our retreat near Trish last year, you need a river at the bottom of the garden!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. Yesterday I took my neighbour to the nurse to get her elastic stockings taken off so this morning I am going to go and help her have a shower to celebrate. Then it will be supermarket and fish and chips.
> 
> I ripped my aran jacket back to the armholes last night as I wasn't happy with the way it was going, so I will redesign it from there and reknit it. At least it is thick wool on big needles so it won't take too long to do if I stick to it!
> 
> DD and family are back from their little holiday today, thank goodness they stayed in the UK as we are having such fun with a drone buzzing Gatwick airport and stopping all the flights. I'm hoping LM will be over his week end to help me ice the cakes.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and have a good FRIDAY xxxxx


DD and family are off to Lanzarote from Gatwick on Monday but they are saying on the news there will still be disruption then. I am furious with this 'lone eco-warrior' with the drone, I would have shot it down as soon as it appeared and I am absolutely amazed that there weren't measures in place for if this ever happened. He has ruined Christmas for thousands of people and I'd shoot him down too while I was at it, hope they catch him!!! Rant over!!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:
 

> Oh dear, thing I've started something. xx :sm09: :sm09:


It's the mosaic shawl all over again!! I've almost finished another one of the pattern I did, will post a pic soon!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a very wet, very windy Wales. Had a choice this morning, kitchen or shift logs, guess which one I chose. Logs came last night, just as it got dark, in a small tipper truck and were duly tipped out onto the drive. Told the driver we were told they would be stacked or at least put under shelter but no-one told him and he didn't bring 'the lad' with him so they were left in the rain all night. Hence my choice this morning, knew darn well I'd have to do the kitchen bit even if I did logs. Now I am catching up and listening to the wind whistling around the house, hold tight roof. Back later if we're not blown away. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very wet, very windy Wales. Had a choice this morning, kitchen or shift logs, guess which one I chose. Logs came last night, just as it got dark, in a small tipper truck and were duly tipped out onto the drive. Told the driver we were told they would be stacked or at least put under shelter but no-one told him and he didn't bring 'the lad' with him so they were left in the rain all night. Hence my choice this morning, knew darn well I'd have to do the kitchen bit even if I did logs. Now I am catching up and listening to the wind whistling around the house, hold tight roof. Back later if we're not blown away. xx


Very windy here today too and I know it's the shortest day but should it be getting dark already??!! :sm09: Have all the lights on here!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> DD and family are off to Lanzarote from Gatwick on Monday but they are saying on the news there will still be disruption then. I am furious with this 'lone eco-warrior' with the drone, I would have shot it down as soon as it appeared and I am absolutely amazed that there weren't measures in place for if this ever happened. He has ruined Christmas for thousands of people and I'd shoot him down too while I was at it, hope they catch him!!! Rant over!!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm04:


I wouldn't shoot him, if I was the police I'd take him to Gatwick departure check in with a label round his neck saying who he was and then go off and have a coffee. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's the mosaic shawl all over again!! I've almost finished another one of the pattern I did, will post a pic soon!! xxxx


How long are you doing your mosaic scarves? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Very windy here today too and I know it's the shortest day but should it be getting dark already??!! :sm09: Have all the lights on here!! xxxx


You mean you've had some daylight? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> DD and family are off to Lanzarote from Gatwick on Monday but they are saying on the news there will still be disruption then. I am furious with this 'lone eco-warrior' with the drone, I would have shot it down as soon as it appeared and I am absolutely amazed that there weren't measures in place for if this ever happened. He has ruined Christmas for thousands of people and I'd shoot him down too while I was at it, hope they catch him!!! Rant over!!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm04:


You raant away. Feel so sorry for all travellers. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I wouldn't shoot him, if I was the police I'd take him to Gatwick departure check in with a label round his neck saying who he was and then go off and have a coffee. xxxx


That's what Mr P suggested too. Xc


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, think I've started something. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Yes you have. Already sorted put spme wool. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

We're on tv.....


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Yes you have. Already sorted put spme wool. Xx


Perhaps they will come the 'in' fashion this winter. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> We're on tv.....


Still just the two of them? That's a relief. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 6'C (43'F). We had rain all night. The freezing rain stayed hours to the north of us. Although temperatures will be dropping during the day and flurries are forecast for tomorrow (when I do my Christmas shopping) Yes, I'm one of those people this year. I have nothing. Although DD is easy, I jsut give her money.
We had our Pot Luck at Knit Night. I made Fiesta salad again. I only needed to make half the amount. Again. So we'll be finishing off the bean salad.
I've discovered an error with Stuart's socks. Can you see it and should I fix it. His mum used to knit socks for him so he's knitting-aware.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I wouldn't shoot him, if I was the police I'd take him to Gatwick departure check in with a label round his neck saying who he was and then go off and have a coffee. xxxx





PurpleFi said:


> That's what Mr P suggested too. Xc


I agree with the public shaming, but the police would need to stick around so the guy isn't lynched.
Having to face the people he affected might be a good deterrent.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Very windy here today too and I know it's the shortest day but should it be getting dark already??!! :sm09: Have all the lights on here!! xxxx


I left all our outside lights on in celebration of the longest night. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very wet, very windy Wales. Had a choice this morning, kitchen or shift logs, guess which one I chose. Logs came last night, just as it got dark, in a small tipper truck and were duly tipped out onto the drive. Told the driver we were told they would be stacked or at least put under shelter but no-one told him and he didn't bring 'the lad' with him so they were left in the rain all night. Hence my choice this morning, knew darn well I'd have to do the kitchen bit even if I did logs. Now I am catching up and listening to the wind whistling around the house, hold tight roof. Back later if we're not blown away. xx


I hope the wind leaves your house alone. No more missing slates.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> DD and family are off to Lanzarote from Gatwick on Monday but they are saying on the news there will still be disruption then. I am furious with this 'lone eco-warrior' with the drone, I would have shot it down as soon as it appeared and I am absolutely amazed that there weren't measures in place for if this ever happened. He has ruined Christmas for thousands of people and I'd shoot him down too while I was at it, hope they catch him!!! Rant over!!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm04:


We have trained hawks at the Toronto airport, (and Oshawa airport) that chase geese and sea gulls, and take down drones. The nuclear stations have electromagnetic pulse generators to zap any drones that fly near them.

I hope your family is able to fly out without delay.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I agree with the public shaming, but the police would need to stick around so the guy isn't lynched.
> Having to face the people he affected might be a good deterrent.


The lynching bit was what I had in mind, save a lot of court time and money and with thousands of angry travellers around the police would have to arrest them all, they all have a motive. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That sounds like our retreat near Trish last year, you need a river at the bottom of the garden!!! xxx


Yes, yes, yes. That cottage beside the river was lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, I love the effect the black makes, have ideas for another one. xx


It looks like stained glass. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. Yesterday I took my neighbour to the nurse to get her elastic stockings taken off so this morning I am going to go and help her have a shower to celebrate. Then it will be supermarket and fish and chips.
> 
> I ripped my aran jacket back to the armholes last night as I wasn't happy with the way it was going, so I will redesign it from there and reknit it. At least it is thick wool on big needles so it won't take too long to do if I stick to it!
> 
> DD and family are back from their little holiday today, thank goodness they stayed in the UK as we are having such fun with a drone buzzing Gatwick airport and stopping all the flights. I'm hoping LM will be over his week end to help me ice the cakes.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and have a good FRIDAY xxxxx


Sorry about your aran jacket. I'm sure you'll get it right.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm nearly finished with glove two. He wanted the wrist long enough to fold... Oh my gosh it's so long , and it's k1p1 the whole way ????
> 40 rows of it ! Then it's pretty quickly done after that.
> I think I'll do the mosaic scarves for dd1 and her hubby. They want matching sets. With hats and gloves. And I'll prolly make one for baby too ????


I hope you're not going to try to do that all before Christmas!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> But of course.. Maybe even have little cottages all over the property and rent them out like a B&B when no one was visiting.


You and I think on the same wavelength. I wanted to do that with whatever property that I buy in Nova Scotia, rent it out when I go travelling back to Ontario to visit family.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you and, no, nothing yet from them. ???? xxxooo


It's funny that the moving specialist thought the deal was signed.
I hope you hear from them soon, but with the holidays, it may be put off until January.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, she didn't make an appearance today, although I wasn't in the shop much but was in the back, sorting and ticketing. The time went very quickly but, boy, do people donate some filthy old junk to us!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm14: xxx


I hope you have some big rubber gloves to deal with those donations.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I did last night ans slept well. It's much more comfortable and doesn't blow cold air out.


Wonderful. I hope it continues to work well for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off and go. Apparently a truck has fallen over on the highway, so I'm going to be delayed.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off and go. Apparently a truck has fallen over on the highway, so I'm going to be delayed.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hope you're not too delayed, too much Christmas spirit? xx :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Very windy here today too and I know it's the shortest day but should it be getting dark already??!! :sm09: Have all the lights on here!! xxxx


It's bright and sunny here.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> We're on tv.....


felt behaving badly. Now there's a sentence that could be interesting taken out of context.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I agree with the public shaming, but the police would need to stick around so the guy isn't lynched.
> Having to face the people he affected might be a good deterrent.


Why stop him getting lynched?


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We have trained hawks at the Toronto airport, (and Oshawa airport) that chase geese and sea gulls, and take down drones. The nuclear stations have electromagnetic pulse generators to zap any drones that fly near them.
> 
> I hope your family is able to fly out without delay.


I wouldn't pit a hawk against a large drone like this one. The pulse generators are being considered here, but do affect other things.


----------



## SaxonLady

I was in my study upstairs yesterday and heard some running up the stairs. In walked Harley, gave me a quick strong hug and rushed back out. His dad had dropped DH off and was in the middle of the road. Harley wasn't going to miss a hug from his Nan! Love that boy.

Off to get the twins shortly.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. Yesterday I took my neighbour to the nurse to get her elastic stockings taken off so this morning I am going to go and help her have a shower to celebrate. Then it will be supermarket and fish and chips.
> 
> I ripped my aran jacket back to the armholes last night as I wasn't happy with the way it was going, so I will redesign it from there and reknit it. At least it is thick wool on big needles so it won't take too long to do if I stick to it!
> 
> DD and family are back from their little holiday today, thank goodness they stayed in the UK as we are having such fun with a drone buzzing Gatwick airport and stopping all the flights. I'm hoping LM will be over his week end to help me ice the cakes.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and have a good FRIDAY xxxxx


Morning. Hope you are enjoying your Fish Fry Friday.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, I love the effect the black makes, have ideas for another one. xx


Is your pattern called Mosaic Tile Scarf?


----------



## jinx

Morning. Oh those darn logs are nothing but a bother and trouble. Try to stay indoors so you do not get blown away.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very wet, very windy Wales. Had a choice this morning, kitchen or shift logs, guess which one I chose. Logs came last night, just as it got dark, in a small tipper truck and were duly tipped out onto the drive. Told the driver we were told they would be stacked or at least put under shelter but no-one told him and he didn't bring 'the lad' with him so they were left in the rain all night. Hence my choice this morning, knew darn well I'd have to do the kitchen bit even if I did logs. Now I am catching up and listening to the wind whistling around the house, hold tight roof. Back later if we're not blown away. xx


----------



## jinx

That is so interesting. The drones need to be zapped for sure. I have heard of so many crashes caused by geese getting in the engines.


nitz8catz said:


> We have trained hawks at the Toronto airport, (and Oshawa airport) that chase geese and sea gulls, and take down drones. The nuclear stations have electromagnetic pulse generators to zap any drones that fly near them.
> 
> I hope your family is able to fly out without delay.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I wouldn't shoot him, if I was the police I'd take him to Gatwick departure check in with a label round his neck saying who he was and then go off and have a coffee. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> How long are you doing your mosaic scarves? xxxx


24 repeats, about 60 inchesxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds like our retreat near Trish last year, you need a river at the bottom of the garden!!! xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It's funny that the moving specialist thought the deal was signed.
> I hope you hear from them soon, but with the holidays, it may be put off until January.


She didn't think it was signed, but was told it would be signed shortly. Well, that was last Friday. She was supposed to check on a more firm date and get back to us -- hasn't happened yet. But we finally did hear from our attorney yesterday afternoon that the paperwork is ready to go. We gave them some dates for signing, so we'll see what we end up with. Given that it's the holidays, will probably be next week or the following week. At least we know it's all been approved! That's a huge relief. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off and go. Apparently a truck has fallen over on the highway, so I'm going to be delayed.
> Everyone have a great day.


Be safe. I'll be off in a bit for a meet up with my Friday morning knitting friends. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Is your pattern called Mosaic Tile Scarf?


No it's the Mosaic Blanket done on fewer stitches, it does come up on Ravelry under mosaic scarves, the first one. I think June did the Mosaic Tile Scarf. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Oh those darn logs are nothing but a bother and trouble. Try to stay indoors so you do not get blown away.


I'm glued to my chair, DH is moving them under cover (hope he doesn't kill himself) but sticking to my guns of having nothing to do with logs any more. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> 24 repeats, about 60 inchesxxxx


Ta. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> She didn't think it was signed, but was told it would be signed shortly. Well, that was last Friday. She was supposed to check on a more firm date and get back to us -- hasn't happened yet. But we finally did hear from our attorney yesterday afternoon that the paperwork is ready to go. We gave them some dates for signing, so we'll see what we end up with. Given that it's the holidays, will probably be next week or the following week. At least we know it's all been approved! That's a huge relief. xxxooo


Hurrah, I hope. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> No it's the Mosaic Blanket done on fewer stitches, it does come up on Ravelry under mosaic scarves, the first one. I think June did the Mosaic Tile Scarf. xx


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-blanket-807453


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-blanket-807453


That's the one. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

jinx said:


> Your scarf is very striking. The yarn you chose is perfect. Hope your logs come so you can enjoy more time sitting in front of the fire knitting to your hearts content.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my dark gray cloudy rainy little corner of the world. I finished knitting my last Christmas present this a.m. It is a covering for a bottle of bubbly. In this case the bubbly is a bottle of bubble bath.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> felt behaving badly. Now there's a sentence that could be interesting taken out of context.


????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you are enjoying your Fish Fry Friday.


It was yummy. I'm now f. u. t. b!


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> It was yummy. I'm now f. u. t. b!


Far Up The Briny?


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> She didn't think it was signed, but was told it would be signed shortly. Well, that was last Friday. She was supposed to check on a more firm date and get back to us -- hasn't happened yet. But we finally did hear from our attorney yesterday afternoon that the paperwork is ready to go. We gave them some dates for signing, so we'll see what we end up with. Given that it's the holidays, will probably be next week or the following week. At least we know it's all been approved! That's a huge relief. xxxooo


You're on your way girl!!! How long does it take to sign a piece of paper for goodness sake?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my dark gray cloudy rainy little corner of the world. I finished knitting my last Christmas present this a.m. It is a covering for a bottle of bubbly. In this case the bubbly is a bottle of bubble bath.


I like that! What a beautiful colour!!! x


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Far Up The Briny?


Fire Under The Bath?


----------



## London Girl

Good evening! I'm just back from doing another two hours at the shop, they were desperate and I wasn't really doing anything. This evening, 10 of us from the shop are going out for a meal, I've never met some of them so might be interesting! We're meeting at the shop for a glass of bubbly then getting the bus down to the restaurant.

Have a good one everybody, stay safe and warm!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good evening! I'm just back from doing another two hours at the shop, they were desperate and I wasn't really doing anything. This evening, 10 of us from the shop are going out for a meal, I've never met some of them so might be interesting! We're meeting at the shop for a glass of bubbly then getting the bus down to the restaurant.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and warm!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxx


Have a lovely evening xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my dark gray cloudy rainy little corner of the world. I finished knitting my last Christmas present this a.m. It is a covering for a bottle of bubbly. In this case the bubbly is a bottle of bubble bath.


That's cute. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a busy and produtive day. Sorted my neighbour out first. Then waljed inyo town for a couple of last minute presents and ended up getting a free gift of make up worth more than the things I bought.
Then we did the last bit of food shopping. Bought fish and chips. Had a phone call from LM to say they were home and that she has passed her singing exam with a merit.
Had a bit of an afternoon nap and am now sitting here with a fat cat on my lap. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I went out for lunch with Lynn, we went back to the barn owl, it was very nice. I had a hot sandwich and fries, cheese , proper ham, and tomatoe with side salad and Chris's and coleslaw. Very nice and of course a very good chat. And a hug. Sue finishes work tonight. I've only got two prezzie a to wrap then I'm done. I got a phone call to say my stocking filler for Sue was ready so I went off and paid for that, I'm pleased. I'm not saying what it is because you never know who is watching and I don't want secrets out. I'll tell you after Christmas.

Tomorrow I'm going to do some washing, finish the presents wrapping then I'm done. An easy day on Sunday then I'm ready for birthdays and Christmas. 

Hope you all have a good Friday.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> It seems to have attracted some attention from outside connections, even had a pm from someone wanting the pattern. Fame at last. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Do they want to buy a house? Oooops just saying xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> We're on tv.....


Who's bonkers now....?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 6'C (43'F). We had rain all night. The freezing rain stayed hours to the north of us. Although temperatures will be dropping during the day and flurries are forecast for tomorrow (when I do my Christmas shopping) Yes, I'm one of those people this year. I have nothing. Although DD is easy, I jsut give her money.
> We had our Pot Luck at Knit Night. I made Fiesta salad again. I only needed to make half the amount. Again. So we'll be finishing off the bean salad.
> I've discovered an error with Stuart's socks. Can you see it and should I fix it. His mum used to knit socks for him so he's knitting-aware.


No I can't see it, but I'm not a knitty sock knitter. At least they are both brown.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Fire Under The Bath?


Firm Up Those Bisceps ????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy and produtive day. Sorted my neighbour out first. Then waljed inyo town for a couple of last minute presents and ended up getting a free gift of make up worth more than the things I bought.
> Then we did the last bit of food shopping. Bought fish and chips. Had a phone call from LM to say they were home and that she has passed her singing exam with a merit.
> Had a bit of an afternoon nap and am now sitting here with a fat cat on my lap. Xx


Well done LM . Another proud knanna. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Do they want to buy a house? Oooops just saying xxxx


If they've got the money and more importantly not in a chain they can have it. I will even throw in my mosaic scarf. xx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah, I hope. xx


We can hope! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my dark gray cloudy rainy little corner of the world. I finished knitting my last Christmas present this a.m. It is a covering for a bottle of bubbly. In this case the bubbly is a bottle of bubble bath.


That's a lovely bottle cover! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You're on your way girl!!! How long does it take to sign a piece of paper for goodness sake?!! xxxx


I know. I would have thought we could have done it this afternoon. But putting it out a week or so isn't a problem as it gives us a bit more time for Mr. Ric to get his projects in order. But at least now we can hopefully begin negotiating on something. I hope! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Fire Under The Bath?


Full Up to Burst?


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening! I'm just back from doing another two hours at the shop, they were desperate and I wasn't really doing anything. This evening, 10 of us from the shop are going out for a meal, I've never met some of them so might be interesting! We're meeting at the shop for a glass of bubbly then getting the bus down to the restaurant.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and warm!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxx


That sounds like fun! Have a great time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy and produtive day. Sorted my neighbour out first. Then waljed inyo town for a couple of last minute presents and ended up getting a free gift of make up worth more than the things I bought.
> Then we did the last bit of food shopping. Bought fish and chips. Had a phone call from LM to say they were home and that she has passed her singing exam with a merit.
> Had a bit of an afternoon nap and am now sitting here with a fat cat on my lap. Xx


Well done LM on both the passing and the merit! Enjoy your evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I went out for lunch with Lynn, we went back to the barn owl, it was very nice. I had a hot sandwich and fries, cheese , proper ham, and tomatoe with side salad and Chris's and coleslaw. Very nice and of course a very good chat. And a hug. Sue finishes work tonight. I've only got two prezzie a to wrap then I'm done. I got a phone call to say my stocking filler for Sue was ready so I went off and paid for that, I'm pleased. I'm not saying what it is because you never know who is watching and I don't want secrets out. I'll tell you after Christmas.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to do some washing, finish the presents wrapping then I'm done. An easy day on Sunday then I'm ready for birthdays and Christmas.
> 
> Hope you all have a good Friday.


Sounds like a fun and productive day! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Well done LM . Another proud knanna. Xx


Thank you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Full Up to Burst?


Yah. A sensible answer. Good news on the house sale xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Who's bonkers now....?


Who? Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Yah. A sensible answer. Good news on the house sale xxxxxxx


Thanks! At least it feels like we can begin to move forward (to somewhere)! DS is now here for a week or so, so that should be a huge help getting some things done! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! At least it feels like we can begin to move forward (to somewhere)! DS is now here for a week or so, so that should be a huge help getting some things done! xxxooo


Enjoy your time with DS. Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your time with DS. Love and hugs to you all xxx


Thanks!!! Many hugs and much love to you and Mr. P! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Good morning from Australia, I have not long awakened, and am now enjoying a bit of quiet, happy time; while dh & dd5 are doing a bit of shopping.

I have a few presents to wrap,then I can relax and possibly catch up on all of my unfinished projects! I have made myself a promise, to not make anymore large items, unless I, or one of my dd's, or dgd's, need a jumper, I will concentrate on making smaller, possibly decorative items instead! At least that's what I plan on doing! :sm23: :sm06: :sm09:

I am now heading back to p134, to do a bit of catchup! I hope everyone has a wonderful sleep; if it is that time in your region of the planet!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. I believe a baby blanket can never be too big. They grow into toddlers so quickly that a bigger blanket is desirable.
> Glad the wind is calming down. It seems there was a lot of wind all over the world yesterday, except here.


I agree with you there Jinx; especially with the length of time it takes me to finish the blankets I make! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Hereâs what Iâve been working on. I think I need another 2â or so.


Rookie I love your sick, it is just so full of character; I think it needs about 3 more, just incase one or more got misplaced! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi,
> 
> Good to see you but I'm sorry you are in such pain without the medical help you so sorely need! I cannot understand why the authorities are so unwilling or unable to differentiate between those just looking for a 'kick' and those in genuine need and I truly hope help will be with you soon!!
> 
> We too are having weird weather, very mild for November but I think we are going to pay for that next week as the temps are due to fallquite drastically!!
> 
> Enjoy your mead and ginger beer and keep that chin up!! xxxxxxx


I know, it's either the govt, or the big pharmaceutical companies, that have their eyes, and ears, covered! I sometimes think that those 2 entities are trying their hardest to thin out the "rabble" of the general population; in any way that they can.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> June your yard looks so neat and tidy. Its very inviting. Jake has done an amazing job helping you.
> It's beautiful. If i could get dh to clean up ours it would be a miracle. Too much car stuff everywhere ! Because of the cold it's migrating indoors now too... Smh. But what can i say lol .my stuff is everywhere too.


But your stuff id's inside stuff :sm06: and his stuff is more shed stuff :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thanks lady, I'm going to make matching receiving blankets to go with them.


What a great idea, and plenty of time to make them!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Adding a few fish every month as you can't do it all at once, currently we have the Cory Cats and today bought 3 Giant Danio's to cycle the big tank. Boy can they swim fast. The mini Danio's are pestering the Cats in the 20 gallon, so I will have to give them some more hiding spots. Mr J is enjoying them so much! xoxoxo


That is a nice looking fish, are they tropical or cold water? When I was a child, dad had a huge tank, with some beautiful tropical fish. I think mum got fedup with being the one who did most of the upkeep of the tank, and the fish, and the fish were gone the next shift that happened.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Hey June , Dh's progress on Christine's dash.
> 
> I don't know if y'all remember the before pics. I don't have them on my phone anymore.
> 
> And yes that's the mess my living room is in right now. There's paint on the floor, but we are getting new flooring to cover all that next year. These floors are original hardwood but in terrible shape.


*OMG* I would have to be unconcious or totally, and permanently absent; for anything like that to happen in my house!
:sm06: :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thedash use to be black, rusty and full of holes lol


 He has done a good on it, I would think he is a perfectionist, when it comes to cars! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frosty and sunny Surrey. It's definitely getting a lot colder now and I have ben knitting fingerless mitts for D, LM1 and my friend that does the Christmas hampers. Hope to have enough wool left over from LMs to make her some ear warmers as well.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except popping in to see my neighbour. She is getting stronger every day and says she'll be out on her roller skates before long.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Very nice, matching ear warmers should be wonderful. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I hope so, I am trying to get it maintenance free but then I buy something that needs a lot of tending to!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


So you enjoy sabotaging yourself? xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 6'C (43'F). We had rain all night. The freezing rain stayed hours to the north of us. Although temperatures will be dropping during the day and flurries are forecast for tomorrow (when I do my Christmas shopping) Yes, I'm one of those people this year. I have nothing. Although DD is easy, I jsut give her money.
> We had our Pot Luck at Knit Night. I made Fiesta salad again. I only needed to make half the amount. Again. So we'll be finishing off the bean salad.
> I've discovered an error with Stuart's socks. Can you see it and should I fix it. His mum used to knit socks for him so he's knitting-aware.


I wouldn't they will not be seen and if they are somebody is wayyyy to close!!! :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London as grey and soggy and cold as Camberley!!! We are off to the flicks later, it's not going to be a pleasant journey in this weather! We are seeing Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald, which must win the prize for the longest film title of the year!
> 
> Everybody keep warm and safe out there, winter is upon us!! That doesn't apply to you Judi, although at the rate you are going, you might not read this until your winter arrives!! Lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxx


We are alternating between winter and summer conditions atm. Sydney just got trumped by a monster hail storm; also it has been quite grey and wet here, for most of last week, but three heat is returning, with a vengeance! :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 2'C (36'F). The temperature is dropping today with snow flurries scattered around.
> Still knitting the endless garter cardi. I want to do mitts or socks or anything small.


I know how you feel ....... I am trying to finish the twins birth blankets, before I begin any thing else! :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I just buy stuff that doesn't require ironing, so long as I pull them out of the dryer as soon as it stops.
> My mum irons her underwear with her leaky iron.


That's what I do now, my iron is only for craft. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> That's the problem with lilies. Too tall.


 So you and I must be lilies! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull but at least for now dry Wales. Nothing planned for today, DH is doing last minute grocery shopping and then that's it, just have to remember to get things out of the freezer on Monday. Dinner's all done - leftovers so the day is all mine, mosaic scarf here I come. Must catch up first, I will return. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my dark gray cloudy rainy little corner of the world. I finished knitting my last Christmas present this a.m. It is a covering for a bottle of bubbly. In this case the bubbly is a bottle of bubble bath.


That is beautiful!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> DD and family are off to Lanzarote from Gatwick on Monday but they are saying on the news there will still be disruption then. I am furious with this 'lone eco-warrior' with the drone, I would have shot it down as soon as it appeared and I am absolutely amazed that there weren't measures in place for if this ever happened. He has ruined Christmas for thousands of people and I'd shoot him down too while I was at it, hope they catch him!!! Rant over!!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm04:


Whoah ........ remind me not to upset you at any time soon, you seem to get quite volatile, I would never have expected that from a refined English lady! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I wouldn't shoot him, if I was the police I'd take him to Gatwick departure check in with a label round his neck saying who he was and then go off and have a coffee. xxxx


That is an excellent idea, and I think he really deserves everything he gets!


----------



## Xiang

I have begun to catch up now, but there is a programme that I want to watch, so will be back again, a bit later. Have a good day. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Race you to the top of the tree


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Strong winds again last night, but it seems calm at the moment. Nothing much planned for today just a few clues for hidden gifts to write for LM and then I will sit and knit.

Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Race you to the top of the tree


Hope Bentley doesn't try and follow them. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope Bentley doesn't try and follow them. xx :sm23:


Luckily he's not really shown any interest in the tree, but I guess there is still time. xx

As soon as I've finished what's on the needles I'm going to have a try at your mosaic scarf. I've saved the pattern and sorted some wool. xx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Here is the next one almost done then cast on the mate and then I just have a hat to make!


It still looks good, looking forward to seeing the complete set! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

It looks like they enjoying playing with each other on the beautiful tree.


PurpleFi said:


> Race you to the top of the tree


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> It looks like they enjoying playing with each other on the beautiful tree.


They are trying to get the snowman to join in! xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but at least for now dry Wales. Nothing planned for today, DH is doing last minute grocery shopping and then that's it, just have to remember to get things out of the freezer on Monday. Dinner's all done - leftovers so the day is all mine, mosaic scarf here I come. Must catch up first, I will return. xx


Morning. We are also having leftovers for lunch. I made split pea soup in the instant pot yesterday. Anything I make in there seems more flavorful than cooking it for hours on the stove or the slow cooker.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Luckily he's not really shown any interest in the tree, but I guess there is still time. xx
> 
> As soon as I've finished what's on the needles I'm going to have a try at your mosaic scarf. I've saved the pattern and sorted some wool. xx


Nearly finished mine and might find another one, I've got some lime green, yellow and white varigated wool which might show up well with black. xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Great photo! :sm01: xxxooo


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my dark little corner of the world. I am happy the minutes of daylight are getting longer. Flo is coming this morning to do her honeydo list. Silly girl likes to wrap presents. I also have a few returns, a present to buy, and a phone call to make. After she is done with her list I am sure we will engage in some wonderful loving conversation.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Nearly finished mine and might find another one, I've got some lime green, yellow and white varigated wool which might show up well with black. xx


Like the sound of that. x


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my dark little corner of the world. I am happy the minutes of daylight are getting longer. Flo is coming this morning to do her honeydo list. Silly girl likes to wrap presents. I also have a few returns, a present to buy, and a phone call to make. After she is done with her list I am sure we will engage in some wonderful loving conversation.


Enjoy your time with Flo. xxx


----------



## Xiang

Jeanek said:


> Popping in to say hello. I am hoping Susan's son is doing better. I gather that he is home and starting to get out and about. Men! They just don't get it. We are traveling up north for the Christmas holiday. I do feel like a rat leaving Ken still in rehab, but these plans were put in place almost a year ago.
> We saw son and family yesterday. Both children were in Christmas pageant at church. The 8 year old was an angel (type casting-Not) and the 5 year old was a sheep. 8 year old also played Jingle Bells as service began. It was so nice to have an early Christmas with them. The 5 year old, Colin, wondered why there were 4 Colin birds in the 12 days of Christmas.
> Today and tomorrow we will spend with a cousin who lives in an assisted living facility in Scranton PA.
> Then to Baltimore to spend Christmas with daughter and her family. Three children ages 12, 9 and 5. That is going to be a lot of fun. We will be driving back to Florida December 26, taking a few days to get there.
> I enjoy reading about you all and your activities and knitting. When Cheri passed she left a ton of yarn, needles, accessories. I have given lots away, still have lots more. I am looking for places where the rest can be used.
> Wishing you all a good Monday as we head off. There is snow here! Yikes! I brought warm clothes and boots, but it still feels very cold.
> Blessings to you all.


Hi, It sounds like a wonderful trip, hope you have a great time with your family. I am fortunate to have most of my family live quite close to me, so I get to see them quit regularly.

Have a wonderful Christmas, and safe travelling! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Constipation causing bladder obstruction. Now home and on antibiotics.


That is not a good thing, I hope he stops it from happening again! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy and produtive day. Sorted my neighbour out first. Then waljed inyo town for a couple of last minute presents and ended up getting a free gift of make up worth more than the things I bought.
> Then we did the last bit of food shopping. Bought fish and chips. Had a phone call from LM to say they were home and that she has passed her singing exam with a merit.
> Had a bit of an afternoon nap and am now sitting here with a fat cat on my lap. Xx


Well done you on the make up and LM on her exam merit!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Firm Up Those Bisceps ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Full Up to Burst?


Ah, you could be right there, Pam!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Good morning from Australia, I have not long awakened, and am now enjoying a bit of quiet, happy time; while dh & dd5 are doing a bit of shopping.
> 
> I have a few presents to wrap,then I can relax and possibly catch up on all of my unfinished projects! I have made myself a promise, to not make anymore large items, unless I, or one of my dd's, or dgd's, need a jumper, I will concentrate on making smaller, possibly decorative items instead! At least that's what I plan on doing! :sm23: :sm06: :sm09:
> 
> I am now heading back to p134, to do a bit of catchup! I hope everyone has a wonderful sleep; if it is that time in your region of the planet!


Hi Judi, nice to see you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Whoah ........ remind me not to upset you at any time soon, you seem to get quite volatile, I would never have expected that from a refined English lady! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I am usually a nice and non vindictive lady but mess with my family's Christmas fun and they'll see another side of me!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say hello


Very good xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Dd1 had her important ultrasound today. They said the baby has an extra vein in her stomach but that even though it's unique it's not harmful.


That is a good result! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nearly finished mine and might find another one, I've got some lime green, yellow and white varigated wool which might show up well with black. xx


I'd love to try the variegated with the black but I night mostly in the evening and can't cope with dark colours so I'm going to try your pattern with white as the main colour and the King Cole Riot I bought as the contrast. Have found a home for the one I have almost finished. One of my co-workers went crazy for my camel and black scarf lat night, so I said she could have the new one, she was thrilled!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my dark little corner of the world. I am happy the minutes of daylight are getting longer. Flo is coming this morning to do her honeydo list. Silly girl likes to wrap presents. I also have a few returns, a present to buy, and a phone call to make. After she is done with her list I am sure we will engage in some wonderful loving conversation.


Sounds perfect, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning - just - from a mild and brightish London! Had a good evening out with the folk from the charity shop, very nice meal and lots of lovely chat! I made a new friend too, a lady who works on Tuesdays that I haven't met before. 

Not doing much today, it's been a busy week, I have a pair of trousers to shorten for the boss and then I'm going to knit!! 

As a Christmas treat, My DD let my DGD have her hair coloured for the holidays. She's not allowed coloured hair at school so she will have it chopped into a long bob before she goes back to school but isn't this fabulous?!!

Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I don't think it would go down well, she probably wouldn't understand what was being said to her and would be bound to be angry but if she destroys half the shop when she comes in, I would think we have the right. Fortunately the task wouldn't fall to me, another good reason to not think about being a manager!!! :sm16: :sm09: xx


That is an excellent reason to not be the manager! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Nor me!!!


They are very nice, when made the way one likes them! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I also had a few detentions in my time, mostly for not doing homework but she has only been there a few months, give her time!! xxxx


I didn't have detentions, but I did escape English classes, quite often! hehehe


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I was asked to be a supervisor not that long ago and I gave it a pass. I was a supervisor when I was young (and ambitious). Now, I know how many headaches that position adds. And the pay isn't worth the aggravation.


I also refused the next level while I was still working, and I refused to do it, for exactly that reason ..... plus I would have been expected to do Projects, and attend meetings (which I am not very good at)!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That sounds like hard work, don't hurt yourself! I'm just wondering where the boxes you move from DS's room will go! May you are also wondering that!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


Into that magical space, that magically opens up when needed! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening Pam, just to say thanks for your card, it arrived safely today. xx


Oh yes Pam, I almost forgot .... my card also arrived safely yesterday (Friday) thank you ..... DD5 arrived home for the weekend, and I was excited to see her. She only gets to come for the occasional weekend now, instead of 2 to 3 months, now that she has a decent job. She heads back home tomorrow, for one days work, then will return after she finishes work on Monday, and stay for another 2 days. I will be going back with her, after Christmas, for a few days, and will hopefully catch up with dd's 1& 2 also.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That's pretty much what I have going at the moment, too. I think my brain is getting fried!!!! So thankful to have all of you here having my back (and yours and Jeanette's, too)! xxxooo


Always glad to be of some service! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> So, House is sold (again). Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for the good thoughts. Closing in 2/28.


Hope this one goes through for you! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well done you on the make up and LM on her exam merit!! xxxx


Thank you xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Elf has found a friend


They belong together ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:



> I'd love to try the variegated with the black but I night mostly in the evening and can't cope with dark colours so I'm going to try your pattern with white as the main colour and the King Cole Riot I bought as the contrast. Have found a home for the one I have almost finished. One of my co-workers went crazy for my camel and black scarf lat night, so I said she could have the new one, she was thrilled!! xxxx


Well done xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning - just - from a mild and brightish London! Had a good evening out with the folk from the charity shop, very nice meal and lots of lovely chat! I made a new friend too, a lady who works on Tuesdays that I haven't met before.
> 
> Not doing much today, it's been a busy week, I have a pair of trousers to shorten for the boss and then I'm going to knit!!
> 
> As a Christmas treat, My DD let my DGD have her hair coloured for the holidays. She's not allowed coloured hair at school so she will have it chopped into a long bob before she goes back to school but isn't this fabulous?!!
> 
> Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Wow, looks fantastic. Xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning - just - from a mild and brightish London! Had a good evening out with the folk from the charity shop, very nice meal and lots of lovely chat! I made a new friend too, a lady who works on Tuesdays that I haven't met before.
> 
> Not doing much today, it's been a busy week, I have a pair of trousers to shorten for the boss and then I'm going to knit!!
> 
> As a Christmas treat, My DD let my DGD have her hair coloured for the holidays. She's not allowed coloured hair at school so she will have it chopped into a long bob before she goes back to school but isn't this fabulous?!!
> 
> Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Very striking. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Uh o!


They are really up to some high jinks ....


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Having fun doing this.


And it is looking good! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi, nice to see you!! xxxx


Thanks, I'm feeling much better now, so hope to be here more often. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning - just - from a mild and brightish London! Had a good evening out with the folk from the charity shop, very nice meal and lots of lovely chat! I made a new friend too, a lady who works on Tuesdays that I haven't met before.
> 
> Not doing much today, it's been a busy week, I have a pair of trousers to shorten for the boss and then I'm going to knit!!
> 
> As a Christmas treat, My DD let my DGD have her hair coloured for the holidays. She's not allowed coloured hair at school so she will have it chopped into a long bob before she goes back to school but isn't this fabulous?!!
> 
> Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


It is gorgeous, one of my dgd's had her hair cut short, and blue & purple put through. I will find a photo of her hair tomorrow, to post. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Ok, I have caught up, so now I am off to bed. Catch you all tomorrow! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Race you to the top of the tree


They're having fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning - just - from a mild and brightish London! Had a good evening out with the folk from the charity shop, very nice meal and lots of lovely chat! I made a new friend too, a lady who works on Tuesdays that I haven't met before.
> 
> Not doing much today, it's been a busy week, I have a pair of trousers to shorten for the boss and then I'm going to knit!!
> 
> As a Christmas treat, My DD let my DGD have her hair coloured for the holidays. She's not allowed coloured hair at school so she will have it chopped into a long bob before she goes back to school but isn't this fabulous?!!
> 
> Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Glad you had such a great time! DGD's hair is wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Oh yes Pam, I almost forgot .... my card also arrived safely yesterday (Friday) thank you ..... DD5 arrived home for the weekend, and I was excited to see her. She only gets to come for the occasional weekend now, instead of 2 to 3 months, now that she has a decent job. She heads back home tomorrow, for one days work, then will return after she finishes work on Monday, and stay for another 2 days. I will be going back with her, after Christmas, for a few days, and will hopefully catch up with dd's 1& 2 also.


You're welcome. It's great you have DD5 home for a good amount of time. DH and DS made good progress yesterday, so that's good. I'm off this afternoon for Fiber Social at the LYS. That's about it for me. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Wow, looks fantastic. Xxxxx


Doesn't it?!! She is absolutely thrilled with it!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning - just - from a mild and brightish London! Had a good evening out with the folk from the charity shop, very nice meal and lots of lovely chat! I made a new friend too, a lady who works on Tuesdays that I haven't met before.
> 
> Not doing much today, it's been a busy week, I have a pair of trousers to shorten for the boss and then I'm going to knit!!
> 
> As a Christmas treat, My DD let my DGD have her hair coloured for the holidays. She's not allowed coloured hair at school so she will have it chopped into a long bob before she goes back to school but isn't this fabulous?!!
> 
> Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Lovely hair. Must be a fad around the world to let the younger girls color their hair. Lilly had blue in hers. Actually hard to see unless one is looking for it. She loves it and feels so grown up.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> So you and I must be lilies! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


certainly not littlies!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning - just - from a mild and brightish London! Had a good evening out with the folk from the charity shop, very nice meal and lots of lovely chat! I made a new friend too, a lady who works on Tuesdays that I haven't met before.
> 
> Not doing much today, it's been a busy week, I have a pair of trousers to shorten for the boss and then I'm going to knit!!
> 
> As a Christmas treat, My DD let my DGD have her hair coloured for the holidays. She's not allowed coloured hair at school so she will have it chopped into a long bob before she goes back to school but isn't this fabulous?!!
> 
> Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


That's amazing. What a pity that she cannot keep it!


----------



## SaxonLady

I've been quiet on here today. I don't know why. The weather probably. It's been sunny all day and now it's getting gloomy. Thank goodness the days are starting to lengthen again.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Lovely hair. Must be a fad around the world to let the younger girls color their hair. Lilly had blue in hers. Actually hard to see unless one is looking for it. She loves it and feels so grown up.


It is a very grown up thing to do and I'm really surprised that dd not only approved it but paid for it!!! :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It is a very grown up thing to do and I'm really surprised that dd not only approved it but paid for it!!! :sm23:


Well done DD xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That's amazing. What a pity that she cannot keep it!


I agree but her school is very strict with the new intake, I think they ease up in year eight!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It is a very grown up thing to do and I'm really surprised that dd not only approved it but paid for it!!! :sm23:


Will they get away on Monday, I should think it should be all sorted by then. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I've been quiet on here today. I don't know why. The weather probably. It's been sunny all day and now it's getting gloomy. Thank goodness the days are starting to lengthen again.


Little by little, spring will come, as it always does!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Will they get away on Monday, I should think it should be all sorted by then. xxxx


I haven't heard from them but I'm guessing they are just keeping everything crossed, as am I!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm in bed with my supper just like tommy tucker.....I've been trying to do some sudoku today but alas the brain has been interrupted by so much going on that I've got a headache now????. I did some washing and got it dried and tomorrow I will have to wrap up the last of the presents. I mite try and get some knotting together to take to Stephens on Monday. Four days could be a long job????

I went to see Karen this morning and took Brie the doggy her present. My HUMAX box froze again so John came up and mended it once again. Then marg comes with him and that's another cup of tea, then I have my lunch and just settle down when the mobile goes again and it's marg wondering if she had left a glove up here. Well, I looked and she had t then a couple of others came on my txt a and I ended up texting all the wrong people with the wrong messages. I'm exhausted. Then marg text to say she's found it, then Stephen txt a to say they are going out for a carvers because the boys have their friends round tonight for a drink and a pizza and probably playing on the games. So......that's why I'm exhausted in this bed I need a pampering which I shall have tomorrow. I'm lying in (again) staying in my lounge wear (I still say pjs) wrap up my prezzies then bath and pamper. I'm going nowhere...that's the plan anyway. All of you have a great night,day, morning, whatever.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm in bed with my supper just like tommy tucker.....I've been trying to do some sudoku today but alas the brain has been interrupted by so much going on that I've got a headache now????. I did some washing and got it dried and tomorrow I will have to wrap up the last of the presents. I mite try and get some knotting together to take to Stephens on Monday. Four days could be a long job????
> 
> I went to see Karen this morning and took Brie the doggy her present. My HUMAX box froze again so John came up and mended it once again. Then marg comes with him and that's another cup of tea, then I have my lunch and just settle down when the mobile goes again and it's marg wondering if she had left a glove up here. Well, I looked and she had t then a couple of others came on my txt a and I ended up texting all the wrong people with the wrong messages. I'm exhausted. Then marg text to say she's found it, then Stephen txt a to say they are going out for a carvers because the boys have their friends round tonight for a drink and a pizza and probably playing on the games. So......that's why I'm exhausted in this bed I need a pampering which I shall have tomorrow. I'm lying in (again) staying in my lounge wear (I still say pjs) wrap up my prezzies then bath and pamper. I'm going nowhere...that's the plan anyway. All of you have a great night,day, morning, whatever.


You have been in demand today, no wonder you're shattered. Tomorrow needs to be a pampering, lazy day so you can get your strength up for the next four days. It's been the exact opposite here, no phone calls, no callers and even the postman went straight passed up.The only thing around here is DH and I could happily string him up, he has really annoyed me today so we are having a very quiet evening. :sm16: Enjoy tomorrow. xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning - just - from a mild and brightish London! Had a good evening out with the folk from the charity shop, very nice meal and lots of lovely chat! I made a new friend too, a lady who works on Tuesdays that I haven't met before.
> 
> Not doing much today, it's been a busy week, I have a pair of trousers to shorten for the boss and then I'm going to knit!!
> 
> As a Christmas treat, My DD let my DGD have her hair coloured for the holidays. She's not allowed coloured hair at school so she will have it chopped into a long bob before she goes back to school but isn't this fabulous?!!
> 
> Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


This beautiful, what a shame to cut it.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning - just - from a mild and brightish London! Had a good evening out with the folk from the charity shop, very nice meal and lots of lovely chat! I made a new friend too, a lady who works on Tuesdays that I haven't met before.
> 
> Not doing much today, it's been a busy week, I have a pair of trousers to shorten for the boss and then I'm going to knit!!
> 
> As a Christmas treat, My DD let my DGD have her hair coloured for the holidays. She's not allowed coloured hair at school so she will have it chopped into a long bob before she goes back to school but isn't this fabulous?!!
> 
> Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Oh her hair IS beautiful ! I agree, can't they just wash it out? Her long locks are so pretty . loooove the color. They don't care about color in hair here, but they won't let the boys do the hairscaping with all the letters as lines on their head.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Firm Up Those Bisceps ????


Found under the bottle :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Found under the bottle :sm16:


That's a great one. xx :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> It still looks good, looking forward to seeing the complete set! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Lovely, what else to do before Tuesday? xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, what else to do before Tuesday? xx


Hmmm I have been making something else but can't say what yet, I tried to cast on a hat with the tubular cast on and have had to start over 4 times now so don't know if it will get finished or not.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Hmmm I have been making something else but can't say what yet, I tried to cast on a hat with the tubular cast on and have had to start over 4 times now so don't know if it will get finished or not.


You are running out of time a bit. Maybe have to write some IOU's. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Found under the bottle :sm16:


I like that one xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Very nice xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I like that one xxxx


Thought you might. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

They look great! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Found under the bottle :sm16:


I'm lost.....


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I'm lost.....


What do you think F.U.T.B. stands for? xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> certainly not littlies!


No definitely not, but sometimes I do feel quite a bit shorter than I really am; but that is when my pain levels are really bad, then when it eases off I almost get back to my full height! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning - just - from a mild and brightish London! Had a good evening out with the folk from the charity shop, very nice meal and lots of lovely chat! I made a new friend too, a lady who works on Tuesdays that I haven't met before.
> 
> Not doing much today, it's been a busy week, I have a pair of trousers to shorten for the boss and then I'm going to knit!!
> 
> As a Christmas treat, My DD let my DGD have her hair coloured for the holidays. She's not allowed coloured hair at school so she will have it chopped into a long bob before she goes back to school but isn't this fabulous?!!
> 
> Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


June her hair is gorgeous, just a bit of bad luck, that she can't wear it like that for school! :sm16: :sm06:

Here is dgd2, her hair had been very long, but it was also very thick and heavy, so when she had her hair cut, she had a lot of relief just from the loss of that weight, and she was allowed to have this colour put through her hair. ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull and almost dry Wales. DH is moving the last of the logs unceremoniously dumped on our drive the other day, I found myself busy in the kitchen again. :sm15: Started a couple of mosaic scarf patterns but didn't like them so ripped them out and am doing the same pattern again with various shades of green, it keeps me out of trouble.Will catch up now and catch you later. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You have been in demand today, no wonder you're shattered. Tomorrow needs to be a pampering, lazy day so you can get your strength up for the next four days. It's been the exact opposite here, no phone calls, no callers and even the postman went straight passed up.The only thing around here is DH and I could happily string him up, he has really annoyed me today so we are having a very quiet evening. :sm16: Enjoy tomorrow. xx


Quiet evenings are wonderful, especially after we have been looking after the 4 younger dgd's; and when we get back home we usually have quiet time, for the remainder of the night! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Thank you, and they are just as perfect as I thought they would be! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm lost.....


I'm glad someone else is lost with me ....... ????


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I agree but her school is very strict with the new intake, I think they ease up in year eight!


They are all that strict here


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I haven't heard from them but I'm guessing they are just keeping everything crossed, as am I!! Xxxx


They are desperately trying to catch up.


----------



## SaxonLady

Those will be loved and used.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> June her hair is gorgeous, just a bit of bad luck, that she can't wear it like that for school! :sm16: :sm06:
> 
> Here is dgd2, her hair had been very long, but it was also very thick and heavy, so when she had her hair cut, she had a lot of relief just from the loss of that weight, and she was allowed to have this colour put through her hair. ????????


Love it. X


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> What do you think F.U.T.B. stands for? xxxooo


F..... up today but ...


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> No definitely not, but sometimes I do feel quite a bit shorter than I really am; but that is when my pain levels are really bad, then when it eases off I almost get back to my full height! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You shrink as you get older.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a mild and damp Surrey. Famil arrived early. Girls have ghone to the cinema. DSIL has gone shopping and gs2 is playing my guitar. I'll ice the cake later with LM.

Happy Sunday. Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> June her hair is gorgeous, just a bit of bad luck, that she can't wear it like that for school! :sm16: :sm06:
> 
> Here is dgd2, her hair had been very long, but it was also very thick and heavy, so when she had her hair cut, she had a lot of relief just from the loss of that weight, and she was allowed to have this colour put through her hair. ????????


Very smart. I love to see it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You shrink as you get older.


I can't afford to do that. xx :sm25:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't afford to do that. xx :sm25:


It is free. No payment required.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> It was yummy. I'm now f. u. t. b!


Found Under The Bed?


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Found Under The Bed?


Heehee. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It is free. No payment required.


That's one freebie I'll try and pass on. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and almost dry Wales. DH is moving the last of the logs unceremoniously dumped on our drive the other day, I found myself busy in the kitchen again. :sm15: Started a couple of mosaic scarf patterns but didn't like them so ripped them out and am doing the same pattern again with various shades of green, it keeps me out of trouble.Will catch up now and catch you later. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Morning. I am guess using the different colors will make the scarf look completely different than the first one. 
Sunny Sunday wishes to you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I am guess using the different colors will make the scarf look completely different than the first one.
> Sunny Sunday wishes to you.


Hopefully. Not a lot of sunshine here, it's wet, again. xx :sm03: :sm25:


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm in bed with my supper just like tommy tucker.....I've been trying to do some sudoku today but alas the brain has been interrupted by so much going on that I've got a headache now????. I did some washing and got it dried and tomorrow I will have to wrap up the last of the presents. I mite try and get some knotting together to take to Stephens on Monday. Four days could be a long job????
> 
> I went to see Karen this morning and took Brie the doggy her present. My HUMAX box froze again so John came up and mended it once again. Then marg comes with him and that's another cup of tea, then I have my lunch and just settle down when the mobile goes again and it's marg wondering if she had left a glove up here. Well, I looked and she had t then a couple of others came on my txt a and I ended up texting all the wrong people with the wrong messages. I'm exhausted. Then marg text to say she's found it, then Stephen txt a to say they are going out for a carvers because the boys have their friends round tonight for a drink and a pizza and probably playing on the games. So......that's why I'm exhausted in this bed I need a pampering which I shall have tomorrow. I'm lying in (again) staying in my lounge wear (I still say pjs) wrap up my prezzies then bath and pamper. I'm going nowhere...that's the plan anyway. All of you have a great night,day, morning, whatever.


Morning. Hoping your plan for a pampering day is happening. I need those days every once in awhile to unwind.


----------



## jinx

Okay, where is the elf today? You better check up on him. One never knows what mischief that naughty elf could be up to.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Okay, where is the elf today? You better check up on him. One never knows what mischief that naughty elf could be up to.


Waiting to ambush Santa..


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> F..... up today but ...


That works, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and damp Surrey. Famil arrived early. Girls have ghone to the cinema. DSIL has gone shopping and gs2 is playing my guitar. I'll ice the cake later with LM.
> 
> Happy Sunday. Xxx


Have fun with them! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully. Not a lot of sunshine here, it's wet, again. xx :sm03: :sm25:


It's wet here, too, this morning. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Waiting to ambush Santa..


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Surrey. Family have gone. Cakes iced and DSIL brought in pizzas for an impromptu lunch. Now collapsed in my chair with a cup of coffee and doing not much for the afternoon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wonderful times.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful times.


Ditto! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Very good xoxoxo


Just found you on my iPhone. Didn't know I could. Wanted to pop in also and say hi. Hope your week is fun.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Oh her hair IS beautiful ! I agree, can't they just wash it out? Her long locks are so pretty . loooove the color. They don't care about color in hair here, but they won't let the boys do the hairscaping with all the letters as lines on their head.


It's been bleached and coloured so it won't wash out but I've just spoken to DD and she has decided she thinks dgd will get away with it as it's only on the ends! We shall see!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Oh no, you've knitted two right hand gloves!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: They are beautiful and in our favourite colour!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June her hair is gorgeous, just a bit of bad luck, that she can't wear it like that for school! :sm16: :sm06:
> 
> Here is dgd2, her hair had been very long, but it was also very thick and heavy, so when she had her hair cut, she had a lot of relief just from the loss of that weight, and she was allowed to have this colour put through her hair. ????????


Beautiful, like an exotic bird!!! x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Family have gone. Cakes iced and DSIL brought in pizzas for an impromptu lunch. Now collapsed in my chair with a cup of coffee and doing not much for the afternoon.


Beautiful cakes - and beautiful LM but watch out, those naughty elves are attacking your grandchildren!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a pitch-dark London!! Sorry I've been MIA all day, DH and I did our annual Christmas pilgrimage to the coast for the day, Hastings to be precise!! It was a nice day, weather was kind and we had a very nice lunch in our usual Italian restaurant. After we got home, I popped round to DD's house to give Liv a gift that was late arriving but found they had already left on their hols! 

DD rang me when I got back home and it seems they were never worried about the drones at Gatwick, because they are flying from Southend and are there already for an overnight stay as their flight leaves at 6 am! They had been given bar vouchers as their rooms weren't quite ready and sound like they are starting their trip very merrily!! I don't blame them, they all work hard and she was marking school books right up to leaving the house!

This is my second mosaic scarf and the beginning of another one, I'm using Jacky's pattern this time!!

Have a good evening all, will see you in the morning!!! xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I like that one xxxx


I thought you would! :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> You are running out of time a bit. Maybe have to write some IOU's. xx


I'm half way there so I should be okay......I hope...


----------



## SaxonLady

Another nice day here today. DH and I went down town to see what was what. Quite busy, and we picked up a few items. We met Robert and family, and a few other people. Everyone is very Christmassy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a pitch-dark London!! Sorry I've been MIA all day, DH and I did our annual Christmas pilgrimage to the coast for the day, Hastings to be precise!! It was a nice day, weather was kind and we had a very nice lunch in our usual Italian restaurant. After we got home, I popped round to DD's house to give Liv a gift that was late arriving but found they had already left on their hols!
> 
> DD rang me when I got back home and it seems they were never worried about the drones at Gatwick, because they are flying from Southend and are there already for an overnight stay as their flight leaves at 6 am! They had been given bar vouchers as their rooms weren't quite ready and sound like they are starting their trip very merrily!! I don't blame them, they all work hard and she was marking school books right up to leaving the house!
> 
> This is my second mosaic scarf and the beginning of another one, I'm using Jacky's pattern this time!!
> 
> Have a good evening all, will see you in the morning!!! xxxxxx


Wondered where you were, glad you had a nice day and that the family are already starting their holidays and not from Gatwick,. You're really into mosaic aren't you, I enjoy my pattern as it keeps my interest but is quite easy to do. Enjoy the rest of the evening, see you tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my sisters. I've finished with Christmas now. Stephen and Sue have Been to do the food shopping and they are done too. I've a couple of more jobs in the morning but I'll be up Stephens before it gets dark. I've nothing much to say tonight. Have a great night all of you.


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Just found you on my iPhone. Didn't know I could. Wanted to pop in also and say hi. Hope your week is fun.


Hi Polly, nice to see you xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a pitch-dark London!! Sorry I've been MIA all day, DH and I did our annual Christmas pilgrimage to the coast for the day, Hastings to be precise!! It was a nice day, weather was kind and we had a very nice lunch in our usual Italian restaurant. After we got home, I popped round to DD's house to give Liv a gift that was late arriving but found they had already left on their hols!
> 
> DD rang me when I got back home and it seems they were never worried about the drones at Gatwick, because they are flying from Southend and are there already for an overnight stay as their flight leaves at 6 am! They had been given bar vouchers as their rooms weren't quite ready and sound like they are starting their trip very merrily!! I don't blame them, they all work hard and she was marking school books right up to leaving the house!
> 
> This is my second mosaic scarf and the beginning of another one, I'm using Jacky's pattern this time!!
> 
> Have a good evening all, will see you in the morning!!! xxxxxx


They look lovely. Glad DD has got away. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> June her hair is gorgeous, just a bit of bad luck, that she can't wear it like that for school! :sm16: :sm06:
> 
> Here is dgd2, her hair had been very long, but it was also very thick and heavy, so when she had her hair cut, she had a lot of relief just from the loss of that weight, and she was allowed to have this colour put through her hair. ????????


Looks good. Will she be ok at school with it. It's so nice


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters. I've finished with Christmas now. Stephen and Sue have Been to do the food shopping and they are done too. I've a couple of more jobs in the morning but I'll be up Stephens before it gets dark. I've nothing much to say tonight. Have a great night all of you.


Enjoy a nice quiet evening. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Family have gone. Cakes iced and DSIL brought in pizzas for an impromptu lunch. Now collapsed in my chair with a cup of coffee and doing not much for the afternoon.


Well done on the cake kids. Looks good enough to eat. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a pitch-dark London!! Sorry I've been MIA all day, DH and I did our annual Christmas pilgrimage to the coast for the day, Hastings to be precise!! It was a nice day, weather was kind and we had a very nice lunch in our usual Italian restaurant. After we got home, I popped round to DD's house to give Liv a gift that was late arriving but found they had already left on their hols!
> 
> DD rang me when I got back home and it seems they were never worried about the drones at Gatwick, because they are flying from Southend and are there already for an overnight stay as their flight leaves at 6 am! They had been given bar vouchers as their rooms weren't quite ready and sound like they are starting their trip very merrily!! I don't blame them, they all work hard and she was marking school books right up to leaving the house!
> 
> This is my second mosaic scarf and the beginning of another one, I'm using Jacky's pattern this time!!
> 
> Have a good evening all, will see you in the morning!!! xxxxxx


Sounds like a fun and busy day! The fish is he'd carfax looks great and the just begun one is looking good. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun and busy day! The fish is he'd carfax looks great and the just begun one is looking good. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Someone been on the Christmas spirit? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very nice.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Someone been on the Christmas spirit? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I hate predictive typing! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I hate predictive typing! :sm16: xxxooo


You're blaming your computer aren't you? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> You're blaming your computer aren't you? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


I'm blaming my nook! :sm12: :sm12: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Love it. X


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> You shrink as you get older.


Yes I know, but I don't want to believe that it is as big a range as my height changes! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and damp Surrey. Famil arrived early. Girls have ghone to the cinema. DSIL has gone shopping and gs2 is playing my guitar. I'll ice the cake later with LM.
> 
> Happy Sunday. Xxx


DD4 & SIL have aquired a drum set, for their girls, and are also buying a guitar & amplifier from DD5 ..... so it could get quite tuneful at their place next year! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Very smart. I love to see it.


I'm not sure if she will be able to have it coloured like that for school, next year!


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> What do you think F.U.T.B. stands for? xxxooo


Follow us to Bethlehem...


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> June her hair is gorgeous, just a bit of bad luck, that she can't wear it like that for school! :sm16: :sm06:
> 
> Here is dgd2, her hair had been very long, but it was also very thick and heavy, so when she had her hair cut, she had a lot of relief just from the loss of that weight, and she was allowed to have this colour put through her hair. ????????


I love it that's so cute ! One of my neices has her hair like that. Technically she's not my neice but her dad and dh are like brothers , so they call us aunt and uncle.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Family have gone. Cakes iced and DSIL brought in pizzas for an impromptu lunch. Now collapsed in my chair with a cup of coffee and doing not much for the afternoon.


Awwwwwww????????????


----------



## linkan

June those are both brilliant. I love em.????


----------



## linkan

So I've just got to weave a few ends and done. But I've messed up terrible ! I've not made such silly mistakes since i started knitting. Just looking at these together makes me sad that i obviously cannot do math anymore. Because if i could count they wouldn't be so off lol. Oh well, I'll remake them for him after Christmas..he can use these for when he's working on his car. He's a grease monkey like his dad. He learned it all from his dad ! LOL


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Family have gone. Cakes iced and DSIL brought in pizzas for an impromptu lunch. Now collapsed in my chair with a cup of coffee and doing not much for the afternoon.


The cakes look fantastic, and I see that the elves have their fun picked out for the afternoon! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's been bleached and coloured so it won't wash out but I've just spoken to DD and she has decided she thinks dgd will get away with it as it's only on the ends! We shall see!!! xxx


I hope that works for her! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Beautiful, like an exotic bird!!! x


I think she might be the flamboyant one in that family. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a pitch-dark London!! Sorry I've been MIA all day, DH and I did our annual Christmas pilgrimage to the coast for the day, Hastings to be precise!! It was a nice day, weather was kind and we had a very nice lunch in our usual Italian restaurant. After we got home, I popped round to DD's house to give Liv a gift that was late arriving but found they had already left on their hols!
> 
> DD rang me when I got back home and it seems they were never worried about the drones at Gatwick, because they are flying from Southend and are there already for an overnight stay as their flight leaves at 6 am! They had been given bar vouchers as their rooms weren't quite ready and sound like they are starting their trip very merrily!! I don't blame them, they all work hard and she was marking school books right up to leaving the house!
> 
> This is my second mosaic scarf and the beginning of another one, I'm using Jacky's pattern this time!!
> 
> Have a good evening all, will see you in the morning!!! xxxxxx


 These scarves are quite stunning, but I don't think I will be making them, not a lot of people wear scarves here! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Hi everyone, I've just got through the worst storm ever... 100 km gale winds, broken hydro poles, tree's down all over and just now finally have power after 4 day. Busy around the clock boiling water on the wood stove to fill plastic jugs to keep my tanks alive. One fatality, my beautiful 12 yr old King Kong Parrot fish did not make the outage, probably his age and lack of oxygen aeration. I'll miss his smile. 
The first thing I'm going to do after Christmas is get a generator.. never going through this again! I'll catch up soon. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Looks good. Will she be ok at school with it. It's so nice


 Susan I'm not sure what the rules are, regarding hair colours, but I think it will have come out by then. She does want to have it redone, but her mum will possibly make her wait until the holidays.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I love it that's so cute ! One of my neices has her hair like that. Technically she's not my neice but her dad and dh are like brothers , so they call us aunt and uncle.


 That's fair enough, I think there are a lot of kids with aunts & uncles whip aren't related,especially if the kids like those people also! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> So I've just got to weave a few ends and done. But I've messed up terrible ! I've not made such silly mistakes since i started knitting. Just looking at these together makes me sad that i obviously cannot do math anymore. Because if i could count they wouldn't be so off lol. Oh well, I'll remake them for him after Christmas..he can use these for when he's working on his car. He's a grease monkey like his dad. He learned it all from his dad ! LOL


It isn't TOO bad, and he might like them like that! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hi everyone, I've just got through the worst storm ever... 100 km gale winds, broken hydro poles, tree's down all over and just now finally have power after 4 day. Busy around the clock boiling water on the wood stove to fill plastic jugs to keep my tanks alive. One fatality, my beautiful 12 yr old King Kong Parrot fish did not make the outage, probably his age and lack of oxygen aeration. I'll miss his smile.
> The first thing I'm going to do after Christmas is get a generator.. never going through this again! I'll catch up soon. xoxoxo


Aww ... so sorry about the loss of King Kong, but glad that you lost no more. The generator will be a great addition. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, we are sitting in our loungeroom, with the airconditioner on cold, and dh has "Friends" on ....... for the 52nd time. Unfortunately I now know it almost word for word ..... and I am sssssooooo over it! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Follow us to Bethlehem...


Very topical. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hi everyone, I've just got through the worst storm ever... 100 km gale winds, broken hydro poles, tree's down all over and just now finally have power after 4 day. Busy around the clock boiling water on the wood stove to fill plastic jugs to keep my tanks alive. One fatality, my beautiful 12 yr old King Kong Parrot fish did not make the outage, probably his age and lack of oxygen aeration. I'll miss his smile.
> The first thing I'm going to do after Christmas is get a generator.. never going through this again! I'll catch up soon. xoxoxo


Oh poor you, sounds like quite a storm, sorry about your parrot fish, though 12 sounds a good age for a fish. Good idea about the generator. Hope all has passed now and peace reigns supreme. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday Saxy, hope you have a wonderful day. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. A peaceful day in the kitchen today as it will be all go tomorrow, not that it will a lot different from a usual Sunday roast, just a few extras. Hope you day isn't too chaotic, back later. xx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Follow us to Bethlehem...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Glad to hear from you, you were missed. Sorry you have had such an awful time weatherwise. Getting a generator sounds like a terrific idea. 


Islander said:


> Hi everyone, I've just got through the worst storm ever... 100 km gale winds, broken hydro poles, tree's down all over and just now finally have power after 4 day. Busy around the clock boiling water on the wood stove to fill plastic jugs to keep my tanks alive. One fatality, my beautiful 12 yr old King Kong Parrot fish did not make the outage, probably his age and lack of oxygen aeration. I'll miss his smile.
> The first thing I'm going to do after Christmas is get a generator.. never going through this again! I'll catch up soon. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> So I've just got to weave a few ends and done. But I've messed up terrible ! I've not made such silly mistakes since i started knitting. Just looking at these together makes me sad that i obviously cannot do math anymore. Because if i could count they wouldn't be so off lol. Oh well, I'll remake them for him after Christmas..he can use these for when he's working on his car. He's a grease monkey like his dad. He learned it all from his dad ! LOL


Yes, we can see the difference when they are laying there. I am thinking if they are on one's hands they might be just perfect. BTW we all have been there.


----------



## PurpleFi

?


----------



## jinx

Morning. What are the extras you are adding on this holiday? I am making a much nicer meal today for Mr. Wonderful and myself. However, a lot of things are prepackaged or frozen. Even if it is the holiday I still hate to cook. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. A peaceful day in the kitchen today as it will be all go tomorrow, not that it will a lot different from a usual Sunday roast, just a few extras. Hope you day isn't too chaotic, back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Follow us to Bethlehem...


That is a nice one. xx Thank you for your card, it arrived this morning. Cheers xxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> ?


Oh dear, did he get fresh and get slapped down? He is a naughty little elf, that is for sure.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> ?


Did he fall or was he pushed? xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. What are the extras you are adding on this holiday? I am making a much nicer meal today for Mr. Wonderful and myself. However, a lot of things are prepackaged or frozen. Even if it is the holiday I still hate to cook.


Nothing much, just some pigs in blankets (bought) and some home-made stuffing, it's more getting the timings right, my poor brain doesn't like all the extra strain. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Hi everyone, I've just got through the worst storm ever... 100 km gale winds, broken hydro poles, tree's down all over and just now finally have power after 4 day. Busy around the clock boiling water on the wood stove to fill plastic jugs to keep my tanks alive. One fatality, my beautiful 12 yr old King Kong Parrot fish did not make the outage, probably his age and lack of oxygen aeration. I'll miss his smile.
> The first thing I'm going to do after Christmas is get a generator.. never going through this again! I'll catch up soon. xoxoxo


Glad you survived the storm. 4 days without power is a long time. Thank goodness for wood stoves. Good idea to get a generator. Sending you loads of warm hugs and lots of love. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Nothing much, just some pigs in blankets (bought) and some home-made stuffing, it's more getting the timings right, my poor brain doesn't like all the extra strain. xx :sm23:


Yesterday LM saw my extensive list for my Christmas lunch (everything is labelled, including what goes in which saucepan, timings etc) so now she hs prepared a list for what her whole family has to do today, they are not impressed, especially big bro!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Looks good. Will she be ok at school with it. It's so nice


Her mum seems to think she'll get away with it, we shall see!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy birthday Janet, have a wonderful day xxxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Yesterday LM saw my extensive list for my Christmas lunch (everything is labelled, including what goes in which saucepan, timings etc) so now she hs prepared a list for what her whole family has to do today, they are not impressed, especially big bro!


Wow are you organized. I love how our grands and greatgrands copy what we do. It is a big responsibility to always act appropriately when they are around.
Flo and her newish partner were here yesterday and she was telling him stories of things I did when she was little. Yikes, she has a good memory.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and mild Surrey. Have got my list to get though today so tomorrow is easy. This is where my OCD comes into good use. Mr P is calling me 'General' today. He has his list too! It's mainly getting things out of the freezer that I have prepared earlier in the month. So this afternoon I intend to sit down and knit. I have to redo the back on my jacket and am now working up the fronts.

Happy Monday and happy Christmas eve everyone xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Wow are you organized. I love how our grands and greatgrands copy what we do. It is a big responsibility to always act appropriately when they are around.
> Flo and her newish partner were here yesterday and she was telling him stories of things I did when she was little. Yikes, she has a good memory.


I'm only that organized because I have a terrible memory and would forget things otherwise. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun and busy day! The fish is he'd carfax looks great and the just begun one is looking good. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Sorry??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> DD4 & SIL have aquired a drum set, for their girls, and are also buying a guitar & amplifier from DD5 ..... so it could get quite tuneful at their place next year! ????????????


Maybe buy some earplugs too? Just sayin'!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Follow us to Bethlehem...


Oh very seasonal, I like it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> So I've just got to weave a few ends and done. But I've messed up terrible ! I've not made such silly mistakes since i started knitting. Just looking at these together makes me sad that i obviously cannot do math anymore. Because if i could count they wouldn't be so off lol. Oh well, I'll remake them for him after Christmas..he can use these for when he's working on his car. He's a grease monkey like his dad. He learned it all from his dad ! LOL


They were knitted by you with love, that's the main thing, he will think they are beautiful!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> These scarves are quite stunning, but I don't think I will be making them, not a lot of people wear scarves here! :sm16: :sm16:


No, I guess not! I have too many but I wear them all when it's cold - but not at the same time!!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hi everyone, I've just got through the worst storm ever... 100 km gale winds, broken hydro poles, tree's down all over and just now finally have power after 4 day. Busy around the clock boiling water on the wood stove to fill plastic jugs to keep my tanks alive. One fatality, my beautiful 12 yr old King Kong Parrot fish did not make the outage, probably his age and lack of oxygen aeration. I'll miss his smile.
> The first thing I'm going to do after Christmas is get a generator.. never going through this again! I'll catch up soon. xoxoxo


Oh bless you Trish, sorry you've had problems and you lost your beautiful smiley fish. Sending you comforting hugs! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> ?


Oops! Naughty fairy!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That is a nice one. xx Thank you for your card, it arrived this morning. Cheers xxx


....and from me, lovely lady, that was so kind!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright and sunny 9'C London!! Not doing much today but I am at the shop for a couple of hours this afternoon, I think we will close at 4 pm, hopefully. First, I have to add some festive decorations to a tee-shirt I will be wearing as that is the order of the day!!

Have a good one, everybody, catch you later! xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Maybe buy some earplugs too? Just sayin'!!! :sm23: xxxx


I'm already ahead of you, on that one! hahahaha


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, everyone in my household is asleep, including Mint! So I am watching some tv, until I get tired, and catching up on here.

Happy birthday Janet, I hope you have a great get together with your brothers. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping your plan for a pampering day is happening. I need those days every once in awhile to unwind.


I think I have a fairly relaxed life now, I rarely get stressed since I left my job, and I don't get woken, unless I need to be somewhere; but then I don't get much sleep, during the night; so I think DH leaves me sleeping for as long as I need too! He also does the babysitting duties solo, so I can rest, if I need to. He is so good to me. ????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Just found you on my iPhone. Didn't know I could. Wanted to pop in also and say hi. Hope your week is fun.


I've been using my phone for this also, I updated mine, and now I have a stylus to help with the typing, it makes typing so much easier! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think I have a fairly relaxed life now, I rarely get stressed since I left my job, and I don't get woken, unless I need to be somewhere; but then I don't get much sleep, during the night; so I think DH leaves me sleeping for as long as I need too! He also does the babysitting duties solo, so I can rest, if I need to. He is so good to me. ????????


So glad you have a good man looking after you!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So glad you have a good man looking after you!! xxxx


Thanks, I definitely found a good one, when I met him!????????

I am now going to try and relax my brain enough to go to sleep. Goodnight all, enjoy the rest of your Christmas Eve! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hi everyone, I've just got through the worst storm ever... 100 km gale winds, broken hydro poles, tree's down all over and just now finally have power after 4 day. Busy around the clock boiling water on the wood stove to fill plastic jugs to keep my tanks alive. One fatality, my beautiful 12 yr old King Kong Parrot fish did not make the outage, probably his age and lack of oxygen aeration. I'll miss his smile.
> The first thing I'm going to do after Christmas is get a generator.. never going through this again! I'll catch up soon. xoxoxo


So glad you're okay! That was a really nasty windstorm! Our winds down here weren't nearly that strong, but it was blowing pretty good and had some strong gusts. We didn't lose our power, though, but lots of people did. I think they finally have the power back on to everyone. So glad you're safe and very sorry about your fish. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sorry??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxx


I don't even remember what I was trying to say! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you're okay! That was a really nasty windstorm! Our winds down here weren't nearly that strong, but it was blowing pretty good and had some strong gusts. We didn't lose our power, though, but lots of people did. I think they finally have the power back on to everyone. So glad you're safe and very sorry about your fish. xxxooo


Hydro said it was the worst wind storm we've had in 20 yrs, they brought crews over from the mainland. Ferry's haven't run for days so supplies were gone or at a minimum. You couldn't find a candle, propane cylinders for Coleman's, batteries or coolers around here to save your life. Neighbours have been really good sharing what they have though as we were cut off from everyone for a few days.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you survived the storm. 4 days without power is a long time. Thank goodness for wood stoves. Good idea to get a generator. Sending you loads of warm hugs and lots of love. xxx


Half the freezer went... that's a few hundred dollars of food down the drain. But that's the way it goes. We were one of the lucky ones at least we had heat and water! xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Glad to hear from you, you were missed. Sorry you have had such an awful time weatherwise. Getting a generator sounds like a terrific idea.


I thought about calling Pam so she could pass on that all was well, but her number was in a pm and no internet. I was concerned on this end too, thinking you might be wondering about my absence. It makes you really appreciate technology. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Happy Birthday Janet.. wishing you a happy day and many more. ❤​


----------



## Islander

Guess what June... I got mail! The scarf/wrap is beautiful and I love the colours! ❤​????​????​????​????​


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hydro said it was the worst wind storm we've had in 20 yrs, they brought crews over from the mainland. Ferry's haven't run for days so supplies were gone or at a minimum. You couldn't find a candle, propane cylinders for Coleman's, batteries or coolers around here to save your life. Neighbours have been really good sharing what they have though as we were cut off from everyone for a few days.


That's so scary, so glad you came through it OK, definitely get the gererator!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Guess what June... I got mail! The scarf/wrap is beautiful and I love the colours! ❤ ???? ???? ???? ????


Oh perfect, just in time for Christmas!! Enjoy it and always think of it as a hug from me!! Xxxx


----------



## tat'sgran

The joy of family at Christmas. Can't beat it. Time to relax now and plan for 2019. xo wendy


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Half the freezer went... that's a few hundred dollars of food down the drain. But that's the way it goes. We were one of the lucky ones at least we had heat and water! xxxx


So glad you are okay! Wind storms are so scary. A good friend of Jen's lost her mother in the big one we had years ago. Losing food and money it cost you is terrible but I'm just glad your okay.


----------



## linkan

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANET????????????xoxox


----------



## linkan

tat'sgran said:


> The joy of family at Christmas. Can't beat it. Time to relax now and plan for 2019. xo wendy


I still have to wrap gifts.. I gotta remember to not wait till Christmas eve next year.. .

Had Christmas with sweet pea Saturday and she refused to go home with her mom,so she spent the night lol.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> ....and from me, lovely lady, that was so kind!! xxxxx


???? Merry Christmas ????????xoxo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> That is a nice one. xx Thank you for your card, it arrived this morning. Cheers xxx


Merry Christmas ????????xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANET????????????xoxox


A very Happy Birthday from me, too, Janet!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I still have to wrap gifts.. I gotta remember to not wait till Christmas eve next year.. .
> 
> Had Christmas with sweet pea Saturday and she refused to go home with her mom,so she spent the night lol.


What a wonderful photo! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I still have to wrap gifts.. I gotta remember to not wait till Christmas eve next year.. .
> 
> Had Christmas with sweet pea Saturday and she refused to go home with her mom,so she spent the night lol.


Lovely photo. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## binkbrice

My bag from Canada came today


----------



## jinx

Janet, I Hope your are enjoying your birthday.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> My bag from Canada came today


Awesome!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've come to my bed and the hamster is sharing my space with me....it's all in or out at Christmas time. I am with the inlaws and it's hard work hahahaha....I think we all get older and have to have patience with one and all. There's always such a fuss around the other grandma, don't get me wrong, she is a lovely kind person, but boy does she get on my nerves. Unless we are talking about her then she just persistently tries to take the floor all the time, enough said, that's my moan for the holidays. 

I think me to catch up girls., all of you have a loving Christmas Eve.


----------



## grandma susan

You'll never believe this...she has forgotten one of her many tablets and she is sending Keith forty mile round trip to go ho,e and get them. There's no way she can't do without until tomorrow. That is terrible. Everyone panders to this woman..


----------



## grandma susan

Well...he's definitely gone for them. They are only painkillers and she's not even in pain. He is 80 this year. I think it's atrocious. Well that's my moan again.


----------



## jinx

too cute.


binkbrice said:


> My bag from Canada came today


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Hi everyone, I've just got through the worst storm ever... 100 km gale winds, broken hydro poles, tree's down all over and just now finally have power after 4 day. Busy around the clock boiling water on the wood stove to fill plastic jugs to keep my tanks alive. One fatality, my beautiful 12 yr old King Kong Parrot fish did not make the outage, probably his age and lack of oxygen aeration. I'll miss his smile.
> The first thing I'm going to do after Christmas is get a generator.. never going through this again! I'll catch up soon. xoxoxo


As long as you are alright that's the main thing. Sorry you had a bad time love.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Well...he's definitely gone for them. They are only painkillers and she's not even in pain. He is 80 this year. I think it's atrocious. Well that's my moan again.


Don't think I'd dare to ask DH to go that far just for painkillers, think he might tell me where to go. Biting your tongue and come on here to moan, hope tomorrow goes OK. xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> ?


That elf is stupid I think, ???? Well somebody is anyway.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Sorry??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxx


You lost me too girl....


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Well...he's definitely gone for them. They are only painkillers and she's not even in pain. He is 80 this year. I think it's atrocious. Well that's my moan again.


That is worth a moan. Get her plastered and she won't feel a thing.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> That elf is stupid I think, ???? Well somebody is anyway.


Who could that be?


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Who could that be?


Are they back watching for Santa, he's over Albania at the moment. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Are they back watching for Santa, he's over Albania at the moment. xx


Not you as well! Mr Ps got the live Santa app on too.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Not you as well! Mr Ps got the live Santa app on too.


Yep I'm watching his progress, soon be here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep I'm watching his progress, soon be here. xx


Well this was France....


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh no, you've knitted two right hand gloves!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: They are beautiful and in our favourite colour!! xxxx


????????


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Hi everyone, I've just got through the worst storm ever... 100 km gale winds, broken hydro poles, tree's down all over and just now finally have power after 4 day. Busy around the clock boiling water on the wood stove to fill plastic jugs to keep my tanks alive. One fatality, my beautiful 12 yr old King Kong Parrot fish did not make the outage, probably his age and lack of oxygen aeration. I'll miss his smile.
> The first thing I'm going to do after Christmas is get a generator.. never going through this again! I'll catch up soon. xoxoxo


What a beautiful fish so sorry it didn't make the storm!


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Janet!!


----------



## binkbrice

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## jollypolly

Wishing you all a happy holiday and Merry Christmas.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> What a beautiful fish so sorry it didn't make the storm!


You are doing well in a bad situation. I'm sad you've lost your loved fish. I hope services are restored soon. I wish I had a generator too. Our lights went out briefly and we had booming thunder but nothing as bad as your storm.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've come to my bed and the hamster is sharing my space with me....it's all in or out at Christmas time. I am with the inlaws and it's hard work hahahaha....I think we all get older and have to have patience with one and all. There's always such a fuss around the other grandma, don't get me wrong, she is a lovely kind person, but boy does she get on my nerves. Unless we are talking about her then she just persistently tries to take the floor all the time, enough said, that's my moan for the holidays.
> 
> I think me to catch up girls., all of you have a loving Christmas Eve.


They are blessed to have you as grandma. She can't be as loving and kind as you are. Merry Christmas.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> You'll never believe this...she has forgotten one of her many tablets and she is sending Keith forty mile round trip to go ho,e and get them. There's no way she can't do without until tomorrow. That is terrible. Everyone panders to this woman..


Put up your feet and relax. I think they will be tired of her in a while.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Well...he's definitely gone for them. They are only painkillers and she's not even in pain. He is 80 this year. I think it's atrocious. Well that's my moan again.


But she IS a pain. Maybe he wants to go get them so he can be away from her for a while. If I had to put up with her I'd volunteer to go for those pills.


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> My bag from Canada came today


That's my kind of bag! xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> As long as you are alright that's the main thing. Sorry you had a bad time love.


It makes you appreciate everything. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't think I'd dare to ask DH to go that far just for painkillers, think he might tell me where to go. Biting your tongue and come on here to moan, hope tomorrow goes OK. xx


Painkillers make some people docile, so there might be a benefit for our Susan. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> That is worth a moan. Get her plastered and she won't feel a thing.


See... someone agree's with me!


----------



## Islander

Merry Christmas sisters, have a cozy day. Thinking of you all. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Merry Christmas sisters, have a cozy day. Thinking of you all. xoxo


And to you too Trish. Lots of love anf hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a miĺd and grey Surrey. 

Wishing you all a happy Christmas xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning and a happy Christmas to you all, hope your day goes smoothly and no major disasters in the kitchen. Have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I still have to wrap gifts.. I gotta remember to not wait till Christmas eve next year.. .
> 
> Had Christmas with sweet pea Saturday and she refused to go home with her mom,so she spent the night lol.


Lovely picture! Those must be her bossy boots she's wearing!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Wishing all my lovely KP sisters the perfect Christmas and a very happy and healthy 2019!! With love, always xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wishing all my lovely KP sisters the perfect Christmas and a very happy and healthy 2019!! With love, always xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


And to you June xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning and a happy Christmas to you all, hope your day goes smoothly and no major disasters in the kitchen. Have a good one. xx


And you. Kitchen is all calm here xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> And you. Kitchen is all calm here xxxx


And here, duck is in the oven now waiting to put the roasties in. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And here, duck is in the oven now waiting to put the roasties in. xx


We are eating late so no rush here. So far done everything on my list. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just on case you didn't know.....


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> You'll never believe this...she has forgotten one of her many tablets and she is sending Keith forty mile round trip to go ho,e and get them. There's no way she can't do without until tomorrow. That is terrible. Everyone panders to this woman..


What a selfish, domineering woman!! She must have very low self esteem to have to make herself so important!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Well...he's definitely gone for them. They are only painkillers and she's not even in pain. He is 80 this year. I think it's atrocious. Well that's my moan again.


He's probably glad to get away from her for a while, shame he didn't take her with him!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Well this was France....


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Wishing you all a happy holiday and Merry Christmas.


...and to you Polly, also hope 2019 is a better year for you!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> He's probably glad to get away from her for a while, shame he didn't take her with him!!! :sm09: xxxx


And forget to bring her back? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Well, I've had a video chat with both my kids and their families, all are happy and enjoying their Christmas! It's only the two of us here so it will be a very laid back day, with a nice but simple lunch and a good film on TV this afternoon! I will be popping in and out if anyone's on here! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And forget to bring her back? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, I've had a video chat with both my kids and their families, all are happy and enjoying their Christmas! It's only the two of us here so it will be a very laid back day, with a nice but simple lunch and a good film on TV this afternoon! I will be popping in and out if anyone's on here! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxx


Only us two as well and one of those will probably fall asleep after dinner and it won't be me, so knitting, TV and on here will be the order of the day. Once dinner is cooked I'm on strike for the rest of the day. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Only us two as well and one of those will probably fall asleep after dinner and it won't be me, so knitting, TV and on here will be the order of the day. Once dinner is cooked I'm on strike for the rest of the day. xxxx :sm23:


Quite right too!! I have now caught up and everything ready to go for a 2pm lunch. Then I shall be doing the same as you, bliss!!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Quite right too!! I have now caught up and everything ready to go for a 2pm lunch. Then I shall be doing the same as you, bliss!!! xxxxx


All done now, everything actually turned out fine so am now sitting in my chair, stuffed. Will get my knitting out in a minute and don't intend to move far again today. DH is also stuffed and will probably falling asleep soon. snafu. :sm16: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Merry Christmas from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:18 am EST and whatever temperature. We had a white Christmas lined up yesterday with a little dusting of snow, but the temperature went up and we're back to brown.
Angela Link and Pam, I got your cards yesterday in the last delivery before Christmas. Just in time. 
Since I didn't send any cards or even e-cards, I'm posting this for everyone's enjoyment,




Stuart and Stuart were here last night to have a cuppa and pick up their presents, and we'll be heading to my sister's house soon to open presents there. Just waiting for mum to get out of the shower.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> All done now, everything actually turned out fine so am now sitting in my chair, stuffed. Will get my knitting out in a minute and don't intend to move far again today. DH is also stuffed and will probably falling asleep soon. snafu. :sm16: xxxx


That sounds like you did everything right. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Quite right too!! I have now caught up and everything ready to go for a 2pm lunch. Then I shall be doing the same as you, bliss!!! xxxxx


Enjoy your lunch and have a wonderful day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, I've had a video chat with both my kids and their families, all are happy and enjoying their Christmas! It's only the two of us here so it will be a very laid back day, with a nice but simple lunch and a good film on TV this afternoon! I will be popping in and out if anyone's on here! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxx


It's great that you can video chat with your family.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just on case you didn't know.....


That sounds familiar. I don't cook turkey anymore. DD does.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> All done now, everything actually turned out fine so am now sitting in my chair, stuffed. Will get my knitting out in a minute and don't intend to move far again today. DH is also stuffed and will probably falling asleep soon. snafu. :sm16: xxxx


Well done, I'm not far behind you!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> We are eating late so no rush here. So far done everything on my list. Xx


Enjoy your meal and the rest of the day. Say hello to the family from the Canada visitor.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> And here, duck is in the oven now waiting to put the roasties in. xx


Yum, duck.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wishing all my lovely KP sisters the perfect Christmas and a very happy and healthy 2019!! With love, always xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you. Have a wonderful New Year.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds familiar. I don't cook turkey anymore. DD does.


Hi mav, have a great day with your family! Xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Merry Christmas sisters, have a cozy day. Thinking of you all. xoxo


Merry Christmas to you and your family. 4 days without power is too long. I hope your girls fared well on the boats.
A generator might be a good idea. Even if you just get a small one.
I hope the rest of your day is better and that New Year is uneventful.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Wishing you all a happy holiday and Merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas to you Polly. I hope your 2019 is better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum's making her coffee now before we go.
Everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Merry Christmas sisters, have a cozy day. Thinking of you all. xoxo


And a Merry Christmas to you all from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just on case you didn't know.....


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Merry Christmas from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:18 am EST and whatever temperature. We had a white Christmas lined up yesterday with a little dusting of snow, but the temperature went up and we're back to brown.
> Angela Link and Pam, I got your cards yesterday in the last delivery before Christmas. Just in time.
> Since I didn't send any cards or even e-cards, I'm posting this for everyone's enjoyment,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart and Stuart were here last night to have a cuppa and pick up their presents, and we'll be heading to my sister's house soon to open presents there. Just waiting for mum to get out of the shower.


Glad they got there in time! Thank you for the video! Happy Christmas to you, too! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your meal and the rest of the day. Say hello to the family from the Canada visitor.


Family says Hi xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Family says Hi xxx


Hi back! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Yum, duck.


It was, and still is as there is plenty left. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Merry Christmas. We had much success at making the ugly sweater cake.

I’m putting icing bags and tips on my birthday list. Although the craft bottles worked okay once we got the icing in them. Our scientist figured out that when you squeeze the plastic bottle and let if out the vacuum created sucks the frosting from the funnel into the bottle.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas. We had much success at making the ugly sweater cake.
> 
> I'm putting icing bags and tips on my birthday list. Although the craft bottles worked okay once we got the icing in them. Our scientist figured out that when you squeeze the plastic bottle and let if out the vacuum created sucks the frosting from the funnel into the bottle.


Love your ugly sweater cake. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas. We had much success at making the ugly sweater cake.
> 
> I'm putting icing bags and tips on my birthday list. Although the craft bottles worked okay once we got the icing in them. Our scientist figured out that when you squeeze the plastic bottle and let if out the vacuum created sucks the frosting from the funnel into the bottle.


It's wonderful! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Love your ugly sweater cake. xx :sm24:


The gingerbread ugly shirts were a big hit as well as the cake.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas. We had much success at making the ugly sweater cake.
> 
> I'm putting icing bags and tips on my birthday list. Although the craft bottles worked okay once we got the icing in them. Our scientist figured out that when you squeeze the plastic bottle and let if out the vacuum created sucks the frosting from the funnel into the bottle.


Hahaha, I love it and I bet it tastes good too!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, I love it and I bet it tastes good too!!!


It really did. I had doubts, but it was really good. We opted for a different icing, but otherwise followed the recipe.

https://mooreorlesscooking.com/2018/11/27/christmas-poke-cake/


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Christmas all my wonderful friends/sisters. We've had a lovely day here today and a wonderful lunch which I ate too much of. I've also had a baileys cream, and a mulled wine home made, they were ok. Loved the wine. And I don't drink wine. ????.

We are having an early night tonight because the parents are bushed, because they've never stopped. Tomorrow will be a pj day and do our own thing. The next day Ann and Keith come back and I believe the day after we will be having Christmas dainner again, then I'm told it's ok if I want to go home. I thought I might be escaping on Thursday but it looks like it's going to be Friday. I might start some knitting. We seemed to have missed grandad more this year than last, but we've been fine. Love you all


----------



## grandma susan

Pppsssssss... The tablet saga continued from last night when grandad Keithdid a forty mile round trip. He couldn't find them because she'd already got them here with her, he wasn't well pleased. I've got to say in her defense, I think she is doing strange things, she's always been that way, but it seems to be getting worse. Maybe a touch of dementia? Maybe not


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Just on case you didn't know.....


Lets just skip the turkey all together, I'm ok with the rest of the ingredients... xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, I've had a video chat with both my kids and their families, all are happy and enjoying their Christmas! It's only the two of us here so it will be a very laid back day, with a nice but simple lunch and a good film on TV this afternoon! I will be popping in and out if anyone's on here! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxx


Having a lovely laid back day with Mr J too. Making shortbread cookies right now and listening to Nat King Cole. Sending love to you and Mr. P xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Only us two as well and one of those will probably fall asleep after dinner and it won't be me, so knitting, TV and on here will be the order of the day. Once dinner is cooked I'm on strike for the rest of the day. xxxx :sm23:


 That's the way to do it! xxxx :sm24: ????❤


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Merry Christmas from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:18 am EST and whatever temperature. We had a white Christmas lined up yesterday with a little dusting of snow, but the temperature went up and we're back to brown.
> Angela Link and Pam, I got your cards yesterday in the last delivery before Christmas. Just in time.
> Since I didn't send any cards or even e-cards, I'm posting this for everyone's enjoyment,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart and Stuart were here last night to have a cuppa and pick up their presents, and we'll be heading to my sister's house soon to open presents there. Just waiting for mum to get out of the shower.


Have a lovely day Mav. xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family. 4 days without power is too long. I hope your girls fared well on the boats.
> A generator might be a good idea. Even if you just get a small one.
> I hope the rest of your day is better and that New Year is uneventful.


My friend from Skutz Falls just called. They have no power down there yet, but they have a generator. That will be 6 days for them. 
Our Christmas present to each other will be a small generator to keep the freezer going... romantic eh!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Merry Christmas to you Polly. I hope your 2019 is better.


Yes Polly wishing you lots of good things for the New Year coming. :sm02: xxxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> And a Merry Christmas to you all from me, too! xxxooo


Have a wonderful day Pam and Mr. Ric. Can't complain about the weather can we? xxxx :sm17:


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Merry Christmas from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:18 am EST and whatever temperature. We had a white Christmas lined up yesterday with a little dusting of snow, but the temperature went up and we're back to brown.
> Angela Link and Pam, I got your cards yesterday in the last delivery before Christmas. Just in time.
> Since I didn't send any cards or even e-cards, I'm posting this for everyone's enjoyment,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart and Stuart were here last night to have a cuppa and pick up their presents, and we'll be heading to my sister's house soon to open presents there. Just waiting for mum to get out of the shower.


Just watched your car and it was fantastic. Thankyou mav......happy Christmas.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Family says Hi xxx


All children are beautiful! xxxx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas. We had much success at making the ugly sweater cake.
> 
> I'm putting icing bags and tips on my birthday list. Although the craft bottles worked okay once we got the icing in them. Our scientist figured out that when you squeeze the plastic bottle and let if out the vacuum created sucks the frosting from the funnel into the bottle.


Merry Christmas Jeanette, your baking skills are awesome! xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Happy Christmas all my wonderful friends/sisters. We've had a lovely day here today and a wonderful lunch which I ate too much of. I've also had a baileys cream, and a mulled wine home made, they were ok. Loved the wine. And I don't drink wine. ????.
> 
> We are having an early night tonight because the parents are bushed, because they've never stopped. Tomorrow will be a pj day and do our own thing. The next day Ann and Keith come back and I believe the day after we will be having Christmas dainner again, then I'm told it's ok if I want to go home. I thought I might be escaping on Thursday but it looks like it's going to be Friday. I might start some knitting. We seemed to have missed grandad more this year than last, but we've been fine. Love you all


PJ day sounds decadent... Albert is right with you in you hearts. Sending love and hugs to you. ❤


----------



## grandma susan

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
\

\itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil 
\clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
{\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \strokec2 \
}}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
\cell \lastrow\row
\pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \strokec2 \
\pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\
\f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
\f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
End Rubicon Project Tag\
\
}{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
\

\itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil 
\clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
{\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \strokec2 \
}}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
\cell \lastrow\row
\pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \strokec2 \
\pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0

\f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
\f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
End Rubicon Project Tag\
\
}{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
\

\itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil 
\clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
{\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \strokec2 \
}}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
\cell \lastrow\row
\pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \strokec2 \
\pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0

\f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
\f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
End Rubicon Project Tag\
\
}{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
\

\itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil 
\clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
{\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \strokec2 \
}}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
\cell \lastrow\row
\pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
\cf0 \strokec2 \
\pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0

\f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
\f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
End Rubicon Project Tag\
\
}
Nnnnn


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }
> Nnnnn


----------



## grandma susan

Omggoooodness my iPads gone funny


----------



## Islander

Merry Christmas Angela, Chris, Jacky, Janet Josephine, Judith, Judi, and last but not least Lisa.
The best sisters a sister could have.
xox


----------



## grandma susan

Trish look what I've gone and done.... I've ended up in code, I wonder what button I've pressed? Am I clever or what?????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Have a wonderful day Pam and Mr. Ric. Can't complain about the weather can we? xxxx :sm17:


Not complaining here. It's wonderful outside. You have a wonderful day, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Pppsssssss... The tablet saga continued from last night when grandad Keithdid a forty mile round trip. He couldn't find them because she'd already got them here with her, he wasn't well pleased. I've got to say in her defense, I think she is doing strange things, she's always been that way, but it seems to be getting worse. Maybe a touch of dementia? Maybe not


So pleased you've had a good day and everyone has got on. Other Grandma just sounds demanding more than forgetful. Enjoy your pj day tomorrow. xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Trish look what I've gone and done.... I've ended up in code, I wonder what button I've pressed? Am I clever or what?????????


Never too old to learn something new... even if it's wrong.. right! I could even help you muck it up a bit more it you like! :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> My friend from Skutz Falls just called. They have no power down there yet, but they have a generator. That will be 6 days for them.
> Our Christmas present to each other will be a small generator to keep the freezer going... romantic eh!


Perhaps not too romantic but a very practical and necessary present. xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Omggoooodness my iPads gone funny


There's your problem... I can't figure out ipads at all. If you can you're one up on me! :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Omggoooodness my iPads gone funny


Too much wine xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Omggoooodness my iPads gone funny


Thought it was the baileys and mulled wine talking. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps not too romantic but a very practical and necessary present. xx


One year I got a compass.... then I thought ok, he wants to keep me around after all! Gushy has never been for us. :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> My friend from Skutz Falls just called. They have no power down there yet, but they have a generator. That will be 6 days for them.
> Our Christmas present to each other will be a small generator to keep the freezer going... romantic eh!


But necessary xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Merry Christmas Angela, Chris, Jacky, Janet Josephine, Judith, Judi, and last but not least Lisa.
> The best sisters a sister could have.
> xox


And the same to you Trish, so pleased your day is going well. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Too much wine xxxxxx


That's the ONLY way to fix a iPad, you're brilliant Josephine! :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> All children are beautiful! xxxx


Thanks Trish. Xxc


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil
> \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }
> Nnnnn


Man, you are in trouble! :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23: :sm04: :sm04: :sm16: :sm26:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish. Xxc


What are you doing for Boxing Day Josephine? Did Bentley like his presents! xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> That's the ONLY way to fix a iPad, you're brilliant Josephine! :sm24:


If you remember I fixed mine by putting it in the washing machine!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> And the same to you Trish, so pleased your day is going well. xx


It's after lunch now... going to celebrate with a Bailey's, care to join me sister? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> What are you doing for Boxing Day Josephine? Did Bentley like his presents! xoxox


Bentley has had a lovely day playing with all the ribbons and eating turkey. Mivht go and see some mummers tomorrow or go for a walk round the lake. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> It's after lunch now... going to celebrate with a Bailey's, care to join me sister? xxx


I'm still on the wine xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It's after lunch now... going to celebrate with a Bailey's, care to join me sister? xxx


Give it another hour and will be there with you, well the TM anyway. xx


----------



## Islander

This is highly unlikely but sometimes I think about a day when we all can be in the same room together with our knitting and food... it's a nice dream isn't it!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'm still on the wine xx


Haven't started yet. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> This is highly unlikely but sometimes I think about a day when we all can be in the same room together with our knitting and food... it's a nice dream isn't it!


It might happen eventually. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Give it another hour and will be there with you, well the TM anyway. xx


I'd better make cookies while I still can... Just joking... ok maybe not! :sm04: Have a cozy evening Jacky xox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> This is highly unlikely but sometimes I think about a day when we all can be in the same room together with our knitting and food... it's a nice dream isn't it!


Keep dreaming xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hydro said it was the worst wind storm we've had in 20 yrs, they brought crews over from the mainland. Ferry's haven't run for days so supplies were gone or at a minimum. You couldn't find a candle, propane cylinders for Coleman's, batteries or coolers around here to save your life. Neighbours have been really good sharing what they have though as we were cut off from everyone for a few days.


Wow I am so glad that you are all safe again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Her mum seems to think she'll get away with it, we shall see!!


I asked about the rules concerning hair colours, in the schools here; dd says that there are no rules concerning that, also and had the colouring done before school was finished for the year. I think the rules would probably apply to any really outrageous hair styles; including, but not restricted to, the MOHAWKand others along those lines! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> One year I got a compass.... then I thought ok, he wants to keep me around after all! Gushy has never been for us. :sm23:


Among my gifts first year married he included a tool kit and calculator. It did surprise me. But he also gave me 3 lovely sweaters one was turquoise with a big cute tweety bird on the front. When I wore it to school the kids loved it too. One year for her birthday my friend's hub gave her a lawn mower. I guess so SHE could do a better job mowing their lawn.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Having a lovely laid back day with Mr J too. Making shortbread cookies right now and listening to Nat King Cole. Sending love to you and Mr. P xoxox


There was a tv show with a fellow named Jordan who was a winner on the Voice. I loved his voice. I got a 2 foot tall tree that is cute. Our area has churches and centers who are good to people. My son, my friend and I went to a Habachi restaurant and saw Mary Poppins Returns. They already had valentine items going on the store shelves. Seems you all had a good time. Sorry to hear about the storm Islander.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> This is highly unlikely but sometimes I think about a day when we all can be in the same room together with our knitting and food... it's a nice dream isn't it!


I dream of it all the time too. It's not unlikely at all. Its just going to take some serious saving lol. I've got a jar that I'm saving money to try to make that dream happen.???? 
Xoxo

Merry Christmas ????????


----------



## jollypolly

I finished one scarf done in thick dark brown yarn with sparkle. I did 2 inch loops for a fringe and made it into a tube because it rolled then I passed two loops back to front and tied them to make bows. About every 6 inches. The tube is only 5 inches wide but it's cute kind of like a boa. I'm hoping to finish the cuff on the booties tonight.


----------



## linkan

I hope that all of you had the most wonderful day. But then i hope that for you everyday. 
Today was full of surprises all good. Our parents shocked me with a huge and quite pricey ironing board for my quilting ! And a box full of huge spools of thread. I was running low so it's a great gift. A set of purple flexi needles. Awesome. My sister rocked it with a purple sheep bag. Lisa your the best. i love you all. I'm going to try to get sweet pea asleep it's after midnight now. 
Xoxo Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## linkan

Oh ! And ds said he loved the gloves and was very happy with them. Bless his heart????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> My bag from Canada came today


That is a great bag, looks like a nice size also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Well...he's definitely gone for them. They are only painkillers and she's not even in pain. He is 80 this year. I think it's atrocious. Well that's my moan again.


It is always good to have a moan, it gets a lot of things off one's chest, and one feels much better! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep I'm watching his progress, soon be here. xx


Did you see him over Australia? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I hope that all of you had the most wonderful day. But then i hope that for you everyday.
> Today was full of surprises all good. Our parents shocked me with a huge and quite pricey ironing board for my quilting ! And a box full of huge spools of thread. I was running low so it's a great gift. A set of purple flexi needles. Awesome. My sister rocked it with a purple sheep bag. Lisa your the best. i love you all. I'm going to try to get sweet pea asleep it's after midnight now.
> Xoxo Merry Christmas everyone!


Sounds like a great day, loved my little addition in my card and had a drink with you last night. Glad everything went well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Did you see him over Australia? xoxoxo


No he had been and gone by the time I started watching him. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday Trish, hope you have a smooth and peaceful day I will join you in a Baileys (well TM) tonight. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales, hope we have all got over yesterday. Now got lots of food to wade through, We've got so much duck left we should be quacking by the end of the week. Today is designated rest day, I did my bit yesterday. All yesterday's cooks should have today off though I expect like me you'll have to do something. Anyway enjoy your day. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Merry Christmas Angela, Chris, Jacky, Janet Josephine, Judith, Judi, and last but not least Lisa.
> The best sisters a sister could have.
> xox


Hi Trish, I hope you had a good Christmas also. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It really did. I had doubts, but it was really good. We opted for a different icing, but otherwise followed the recipe.
> 
> https://mooreorlesscooking.com/2018/11/27/christmas-poke-cake/


What an interesting cake! Does the jelly not make the cake really soggy? xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Pppsssssss... The tablet saga continued from last night when grandad Keithdid a forty mile round trip. He couldn't find them because she'd already got them here with her, he wasn't well pleased. I've got to say in her defense, I think she is doing strange things, she's always been that way, but it seems to be getting worse. Maybe a touch of dementia? Maybe not


Oh no! I _bet_ he wasn't best pleased!!! Could be a touch of early onset dementia, he needs to watch her for more signs but I don't suppose you can tell him that! I hope she was suitably apologetic! Makes me feel almost sane!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales, hope we have all got over yesterday. Now got lots of food to wade through, We've got so much duck left we should be quacking by the end of the week. Today is designated rest day, I did my bit yesterday. All yesterday's cooks should have today off though I expect like me you'll have to do something. Anyway enjoy your day. xx


Just asked Mr P if he'd like to bring me breakfast in bed and he said No! It's not good for me????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My friend from Skutz Falls just called. They have no power down there yet, but they have a generator. That will be 6 days for them.
> Our Christmas present to each other will be a small generator to keep the freezer going... romantic eh!


Romance is overrated, but a generator, that's real love!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy birthday Trish. Liads of love and hugs. Xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Omggoooodness my iPads gone funny


That's all right then, I thought it was you!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Just asked Mr P if he'd like to bring me breakfast in bed and he said No! It's not good for me????????????????


I got my usual cup of tea but then it was up as usual, no lie-ins allowed round here. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> This is highly unlikely but sometimes I think about a day when we all can be in the same room together with our knitting and food... it's a nice dream isn't it!


We got halfway there!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> There was a tv show with a fellow named Jordan who was a winner on the Voice. I loved his voice. I got a 2 foot tall tree that is cute. Our area has churches and centers who are good to people. My son, my friend and I went to a Habachi restaurant and saw Mary Poppins Returns. They already had valentine items going on the store shelves. Seems you all had a good time. Sorry to hear about the storm Islander.


I fully expect that Valentine's merchandise will be on display here too, very soon!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I hope that all of you had the most wonderful day. But then i hope that for you everyday.
> Today was full of surprises all good. Our parents shocked me with a huge and quite pricey ironing board for my quilting ! And a box full of huge spools of thread. I was running low so it's a great gift. A set of purple flexi needles. Awesome. My sister rocked it with a purple sheep bag. Lisa your the best. i love you all. I'm going to try to get sweet pea asleep it's after midnight now.
> Xoxo Merry Christmas everyone!


Good haul on your quilting stuff, your mum and dad know you so well! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just asked Mr P if he'd like to bring me breakfast in bed and he said No! It's not good for me????????????????


So lovely that he has your wellbeing at heart!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a cool and grey Boxing Day in London!! I'm curious, what is the day after Christmas Day known as across the pond and do you have any traditions for the day? I think it used to be the day when people gave their tradesmen a cash gift (box) but Mr Google says the origins are uncertain!

There is a lot of horse-racing on TV today so I won't see much of DH, he already has his nose in the newspaper, working out his bets!! I am going to try and get out for a walk, if I can summon up the energy. If I go this morning, I can reward myself with knitting and Netflix this afternoon!!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So lovely that he has your wellbeing at heart!! xxxx :sm23:


I think I have only ever been offered breakfast in be once and that was when I had a throat infection, and I was offered toast. Men can be so thoughtful. xxxx :sm14:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cool and grey Boxing Day in London!! I'm curious, what is the day after Christmas Day known as across the pond and do you have any traditions for the day? I think it used to be the day when people gave their tradesmen a cash gift (box) but Mr Google says the origins are uncertain!
> 
> There is a lot of horse-racing on TV today so I won't see much of DH, he already has his nose in the newspaper, working out his bets!! I am going to try and get out for a walk, if I can summon up the energy. If I go this morning, I can reward myself with knitting and Netflix this afternoon!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


At least yours is occupied, mine will be hanging around like a spare part. Enjoy your walk, DH is walking the estate at the moment, I think I've been as far as the garage to put the rubbish out over the last 10 days, might get out by the end of the week as we will need some shopping and TM will be getting a bit low by then. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I have only ever been offered breakfast in be once and that was when I had a throat infection, and I was offered toast. Men can be so thoughtful. xxxx :sm14:


Probably had breakfast in bed after giving birth at home but can't remember that or any since!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> At least yours is occupied, mine will be hanging around like a spare part. Enjoy your walk, DH is walking the estate at the moment, I think I've been as far as the garage to put the rubbish out over the last 10 days, might get out by the end of the week as we will need some shopping and TM will be getting a bit low by then. xxxx


We are going to try and hang out for our normal shopping day on Sunday, I can see us having some strange meals before then!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We are going to try and hang out for our normal shopping day on Sunday, I can see us having some strange meals before then!!! xxxx


We often have 'strange' meals, it brings a bit of variety to meal-times. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We often have 'strange' meals, it brings a bit of variety to meal-times. xxxx :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good mor...(oops too late) afternoon from a grey and mild Surrey. I am at last having breakfast or lunch, whatever. Plenty of food for an easy leftovers meal later.

Have challenged Mr P to a game of Jenga later, I had forgotten what fun it was. Might even play a few other games - cards, Scrabble etc.

Had some lovely presents from the family and the one from DD came in a sweet little hessian bag that is crying out to be decorated. Spoke to the family in France yesterday, so all in all it was a perfect Christmas day.

Happy Wednesday everyone, just in case you, like me, had forgotten which day of the week it is. xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good mor...(oops too late) afternoon from a grey and mild Surrey. I am at last having breakfast or lunch, whatever. Plenty of food for an easy leftovers meal later.
> 
> Have challenged Mr P to a game of Jenga later, I had forgotten what fun it was. Might even play a few other games - cards, Scrabble etc.
> 
> Had some lovely presents from the family and the one from DD came in a sweet little hessian bag that is crying out to be decorated. Spoke to the family in France yesterday, so all in all it was a perfect Christmas day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone, just in case you, like me, had forgotten which day of the week it is. xxx


Hello dear, glad it was good day!! Mav, get those bins to the curb!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I'm now back from my leg-stretch to the high street, yes, I was only gone half an hour but I walked really fast!! Most of you may want to ignore this next bit but if you are sitting there without much to do, you may find it mildly interesting!

Sidcup High Street is about a 10 to 15 minute walk uphill from my house. It was originally on the A20, the main route from London to the Kent coast but has been by-passed for many years so now has mostly only buses and local traffic. Back in the days before internet shopping, it was a hub of interesting shops, two department stores, a cinema, Woolworths, a large furniture shop, hardware shop, two stationers, toy shop, book shop, record shop, butchers, bakers and greengrocers and lots more. Now, sadly, 90% of the shops we have sell only things you can't or wouldn't buy on the internet. We have banks, building societies, estate agents, 4 funeral directors, many, many coffee shops and other eateries, pharmacys and charity shops. The only 'real' shops we have are Poundland, a health supplement shop, a pet shop, a couple of small boutiques (I have never seen anyone in either of these) two convenience/newspaper/cigarette stores and a very few others. I know this is the case in many town centres that have lost their post offices and other vital services but I find it very sad. Here are a couple of pictures of Sidcup, old and new.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cool and grey Boxing Day in London!! I'm curious, what is the day after Christmas Day known as across the pond and do you have any traditions for the day? I think it used to be the day when people gave their tradesmen a cash gift (box) but Mr Google says the origins are uncertain!
> 
> There is a lot of horse-racing on TV today so I won't see much of DH, he already has his nose in the newspaper, working out his bets!! I am going to try and get out for a walk, if I can summon up the energy. If I go this morning, I can reward myself with knitting and Netflix this afternoon!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


We call it the day after Christmas. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

The same thing happened to our main street. Years ago the powers that be decided to fancy up the street. They added circles of land in several places in the middle of the street. Cars have to navigate around these circle which contain flowers things of beauty. To a main street that was dying they put the final nail in the coffin. The only shop I go to is the LYS which is on a corner so I can avoid the main street entirely. 
Thanks for sharing your pictures. I enjoyed seeing them.


London Girl said:


> I'm now back from my leg-stretch to the high street, yes, I was only gone half an hour but I walked really fast!! Most of you may want to ignore this next bit but if you are sitting there without much to do, you may find it mildly interesting!
> 
> Sidcup High Street is about a 10 to 15 minute walk uphill from my house. It was originally on the A20, the main route from London to the Kent coast but has been by-passed for many years so now has mostly only buses and local traffic. Back in the days before internet shopping, it was a hub of interesting shops, two department stores, a cinema, Woolworths, a large furniture shop, hardware shop, two stationers, toy shop, book shop, record shop, butchers, bakers and greengrocers and lots more. Now, sadly, 90% of the shops we have sell only things you can't or wouldn't buy on the internet. We have banks, building societies, estate agents, 4 funeral directors, many, many coffee shops and other eateries, pharmacys and charity shops. The only 'real' shops we have are Poundland, a health supplement shop, a pet shop, a couple of small boutiques (I have never seen anyone in either of these) two convenience/newspaper/cigarette stores and a very few others. I know this is the case in many town centres that have lost their post offices and other vital services but I find it very sad. Here are a couple of pictures of Sidcup, old and new.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales, hope we have all got over yesterday. Now got lots of food to wade through, We've got so much duck left we should be quacking by the end of the week. Today is designated rest day, I did my bit yesterday. All yesterday's cooks should have today off though I expect like me you'll have to do something. Anyway enjoy your day. xx


Definitely like you, I will be doing my time in the kitchen today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Trish. Liads of love and hugs. Xxxxx


And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We call it the day after Christmas. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Oh. OK!! :sm23: xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cool and grey Boxing Day in London!! I'm curious, what is the day after Christmas Day known as across the pond and do you have any traditions for the day? I think it used to be the day when people gave their tradesmen a cash gift (box) but Mr Google says the origins are uncertain!
> 
> There is a lot of horse-racing on TV today so I won't see much of DH, he already has his nose in the newspaper, working out his bets!! I am going to try and get out for a walk, if I can summon up the energy. If I go this morning, I can reward myself with knitting and Netflix this afternoon!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


It's just the day after Christmas here as far as I know. Enjoy your day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm now back from my leg-stretch to the high street, yes, I was only gone half an hour but I walked really fast!! Most of you may want to ignore this next bit but if you are sitting there without much to do, you may find it mildly interesting!
> 
> Sidcup High Street is about a 10 to 15 minute walk uphill from my house. It was originally on the A20, the main route from London to the Kent coast but has been by-passed for many years so now has mostly only buses and local traffic. Back in the days before internet shopping, it was a hub of interesting shops, two department stores, a cinema, Woolworths, a large furniture shop, hardware shop, two stationers, toy shop, book shop, record shop, butchers, bakers and greengrocers and lots more. Now, sadly, 90% of the shops we have sell only things you can't or wouldn't buy on the internet. We have banks, building societies, estate agents, 4 funeral directors, many, many coffee shops and other eateries, pharmacys and charity shops. The only 'real' shops we have are Poundland, a health supplement shop, a pet shop, a couple of small boutiques (I have never seen anyone in either of these) two convenience/newspaper/cigarette stores and a very few others. I know this is the case in many town centres that have lost their post offices and other vital services but I find it very sad. Here are a couple of pictures of Sidcup, old and new.


I think it's a lovely little town, but I know what you mean about the changes happening in so many areas. It's sad! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I'm now back from my leg-stretch to the high street, yes, I was only gone half an hour but I walked really fast!! Most of you may want to ignore this next bit but if you are sitting there without much to do, you may find it mildly interesting!
> 
> Sidcup High Street is about a 10 to 15 minute walk uphill from my house. It was originally on the A20, the main route from London to the Kent coast but has been by-passed for many years so now has mostly only buses and local traffic. Back in the days before internet shopping, it was a hub of interesting shops, two department stores, a cinema, Woolworths, a large furniture shop, hardware shop, two stationers, toy shop, book shop, record shop, butchers, bakers and greengrocers and lots more. Now, sadly, 90% of the shops we have sell only things you can't or wouldn't buy on the internet. We have banks, building societies, estate agents, 4 funeral directors, many, many coffee shops and other eateries, pharmacys and charity shops. The only 'real' shops we have are Poundland, a health supplement shop, a pet shop, a couple of small boutiques (I have never seen anyone in either of these) two convenience/newspaper/cigarette stores and a very few others. I know this is the case in many town centres that have lost their post offices and other vital services but I find it very sad. Here are a couple of pictures of Sidcup, old and new.


That is interesting. I think it's the way most town centrea are going. In Camberley you ciuld eat in a different place each day for at least a month. Visit enough hairdressers to last for years. But you can't die in Camberley, nearest funeral service is a few miles away.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> We call it the day after Christmas. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


That's novel! ????xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Camberley then and now


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely like you, I will be doing my time in the kitchen today. xxxooo


Done my bit now, put some duck in the freezer for a later date and will make a double helping of curry tomorrow so half of it can go in the freezer as well. Now sat knitting. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Done my bit now, put some duck in the freezer for a later date and will make a double helping of curry tomorrow so half of it can go in the freezer as well. Now sat knitting. xx


Well done! :sm24: I made Mr Ric his breakfast and will make another meal later and that will be that. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The same thing happened to our main street. Years ago the powers that be decided to fancy up the street. They added circles of land in several places in the middle of the street. Cars have to navigate around these circle which contain flowers things of beauty. To a main street that was dying they put the final nail in the coffin. The only shop I go to is the LYS which is on a corner so I can avoid the main street entirely.
> Thanks for sharing your pictures. I enjoyed seeing them.


Ahhh, we've never had an LYS as far as I know, wish we did!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I think it's a lovely little town, but I know what you mean about the changes happening in so many areas. It's sad! xxxooo


Oh yes, I forget that you've not only seen it but stayed here!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That is interesting. I think it's the way most town centrea are going. In Camberley you ciuld eat in a different place each day for at least a month. Visit enough hairdressers to last for years. But you can't die in Camberley, nearest funeral service is a few miles away.


You can have some of ours!! I think we have so many because of the number of assisted living apartments that have been built around the town in recent years, there's only one place to go when you leave one!! :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Camberley then and now


I think Camberley is lovely but you wouldn't recognise is from the old pictures!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, I forget that you've not only seen it but stayed here!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


And thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I think Camberley is lovely but you wouldn't recognise is from the old pictures!! xxxx


I completely agree! And we thoroughly enjoyed our time there, too!!! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Well my Christmas Eve present was an email from Amazon that my account’s email was successfully changed to some Bozo from Russian internet account. We were on the way to the family party so I had immediate access to my phone and saw the email immediately and I called Amazon right away. I ended up with a great customer service person and got the whole account shut down and all private information including addresses and credit card #’s removed. No orders had been placed and no credit card use anywhere so I got the crook before he/she could do any damage there. I was on the phone for nearly 40 minutes so had stayed in the car to do it. It sure put a damper on the festivities.

I worked with Amazon today to re-activate under an old gmail account I never use. But, when I went into that account, there were emails from the last 6 months of about 5 blocked attempts to get access (not me). So I deleted that account and created a new one. Some crook has been very determined! Amazon is investigating to see how they were able to make the change. I changed account details in here and on eBay too.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Well my Christmas Eve present was an email from Amazon that my account's email was successfully changed to some Bozo from Russian internet account. We were on the way to the family party so I had immediate access to my phone and saw the email immediately and I called Amazon right away. I ended up with a great customer service person and got the whole account shut down and all private information including addresses and credit card #'s removed. No orders had been placed and no credit card use anywhere so I got the crook before he/she could do any damage there. I was on the phone for nearly 40 minutes so had stayed in the car to do it. It sure put a damper on the festivities.
> 
> I worked with Amazon today to re-activate under an old gmail account I never use. But, when I went into that account, there were emails from the last 6 months of about 5 blocked attempts to get access (not me). So I deleted that account and created a new one. Some crook has been very determined! Amazon is investigating to see how they were able to make the change. I changed account details in here and on eBay too.


Oh no what an awful pain! So much work to do too to get it straightened. Glad to hear you were onto it before damage could be done, good job!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Well my Christmas Eve present was an email from Amazon that my account's email was successfully changed to some Bozo from Russian internet account. We were on the way to the family party so I had immediate access to my phone and saw the email immediately and I called Amazon right away. I ended up with a great customer service person and got the whole account shut down and all private information including addresses and credit card #'s removed. No orders had been placed and no credit card use anywhere so I got the crook before he/she could do any damage there. I was on the phone for nearly 40 minutes so had stayed in the car to do it. It sure put a damper on the festivities.
> 
> I worked with Amazon today to re-activate under an old gmail account I never use. But, when I went into that account, there were emails from the last 6 months of about 5 blocked attempts to get access (not me). So I deleted that account and created a new one. Some crook has been very determined! Amazon is investigating to see how they were able to make the change. I changed account details in here and on eBay too.


Oh, Jeanette, I'm so sorry you are having to deal with all that! Thankfully you caught it quickly! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Well my Christmas Eve present was an email from Amazon that my account's email was successfully changed to some Bozo from Russian internet account. We were on the way to the family party so I had immediate access to my phone and saw the email immediately and I called Amazon right away. I ended up with a great customer service person and got the whole account shut down and all private information including addresses and credit card #'s removed. No orders had been placed and no credit card use anywhere so I got the crook before he/she could do any damage there. I was on the phone for nearly 40 minutes so had stayed in the car to do it. It sure put a damper on the festivities.
> 
> I worked with Amazon today to re-activate under an old gmail account I never use. But, when I went into that account, there were emails from the last 6 months of about 5 blocked attempts to get access (not me). So I deleted that account and created a new one. Some crook has been very determined! Amazon is investigating to see how they were able to make the change. I changed account details in here and on eBay too.


Not the best Christmas Eve but at least you caught it in time. Hope you still had a good Christmas. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Well my Christmas Eve present was an email from Amazon that my account's email was successfully changed to some Bozo from Russian internet account. We were on the way to the family party so I had immediate access to my phone and saw the email immediately and I called Amazon right away. I ended up with a great customer service person and got the whole account shut down and all private information including addresses and credit card #'s removed. No orders had been placed and no credit card use anywhere so I got the crook before he/she could do any damage there. I was on the phone for nearly 40 minutes so had stayed in the car to do it. It sure put a damper on the festivities.
> 
> I worked with Amazon today to re-activate under an old gmail account I never use. But, when I went into that account, there were emails from the last 6 months of about 5 blocked attempts to get access (not me). So I deleted that account and created a new one. Some crook has been very determined! Amazon is investigating to see how they were able to make the change. I changed account details in here and on eBay too.


Glad you were able to resolve it quickly. Xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Ahhh, we've never had an LYS as far as I know, wish we did!!


Our LYS moved to Main st a few years ago. She had a nice place with ample free parking. Since she moved the business has gone downhill and she has been trying to sell for years. In the last 2 or 3 years the amount of yarn is decreasing and she is catering more and more to beading and jewelry. The yarn she has now is nothing I want or use.


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday Trish. Hope you are warm and cozy and enjoying your day.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Our LYS moved to Main st a few years ago. She had a nice place with ample free parking. Since she moved the business has gone downhill and she has been trying to sell for years. In the last 2 or 3 years the amount of yarn is decreasing and she is catering more and more to beading and jewelry. The yarn she has now is nothing I want or use.


That must be frustrating. I think I have said before that I have no idea where my nearest yarn store is, even in central London, there are only 2 or three places and they aren't particularly brilliant! Must be the Internet again?!!! xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good mor...(oops too late) afternoon from a grey and mild Surrey. I am at last having breakfast or lunch, whatever. Plenty of food for an easy leftovers meal later.
> 
> Have challenged Mr P to a game of Jenga later, I had forgotten what fun it was. Might even play a few other games - cards, Scrabble etc.
> 
> Had some lovely presents from the family and the one from DD came in a sweet little hessian bag that is crying out to be decorated. Spoke to the family in France yesterday, so all in all it was a perfect Christmas day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone, just in case you, like me, had forgotten which day of the week it is. xxx


Me too... might have a mean game of scrabble with Mr. J and a lovely lazy day! Thank you for the beautiful card Josephine, I loved the spinning wheel and yarn rainbow. ❤ xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday Trish. Hope you are warm and cozy and enjoying your day.


Thank you Judith, your ears must have been burning I was just thinking about you! Hope you had a cozy Christmas Day with Mr Wonderful. xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Our LYS moved to Main st a few years ago. She had a nice place with ample free parking. Since she moved the business has gone downhill and she has been trying to sell for years. In the last 2 or 3 years the amount of yarn is decreasing and she is catering more and more to beading and jewelry. The yarn she has now is nothing I want or use.


We have a new yarn store in Duncan, called "All Tied Up" I think the sister's that visited will remember that Ingrid's Yarns retired and this lovely lady bought all her remaining stock. Bringing in lot's of new yarns in the New Year. It's nice to have more than one shop in the area thats a bit closer to me. This lady is also having other craft supplies to keep her afloat and she also has a knitting corner.


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Well my Christmas Eve present was an email from Amazon that my account's email was successfully changed to some Bozo from Russian internet account. We were on the way to the family party so I had immediate access to my phone and saw the email immediately and I called Amazon right away. I ended up with a great customer service person and got the whole account shut down and all private information including addresses and credit card #'s removed. No orders had been placed and no credit card use anywhere so I got the crook before he/she could do any damage there. I was on the phone for nearly 40 minutes so had stayed in the car to do it. It sure put a damper on the festivities.
> 
> I worked with Amazon today to re-activate under an old gmail account I never use. But, when I went into that account, there were emails from the last 6 months of about 5 blocked attempts to get access (not me). So I deleted that account and created a new one. Some crook has been very determined! Amazon is investigating to see how they were able to make the change. I changed account details in here and on eBay too.


That's rather scary Jeanette, sort of makes me want to go and upgrade my passwords a bit. Have you noticed spam emails showing up in you email lately? The last 6 months have been fine and now they are showing up again...


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Done my bit now, put some duck in the freezer for a later date and will make a double helping of curry tomorrow so half of it can go in the freezer as well. Now sat knitting. xx


I can see your webbed feet... :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> We are going to try and hang out for our normal shopping day on Sunday, I can see us having some strange meals before then!!! xxxx


Popcorn Shrimp and Chips for my birthday and anything else I want! :sm17: xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Just asked Mr P if he'd like to bring me breakfast in bed and he said No! It's not good for me????????????????


Ask him again tomorrow, and the next day, and till he gives in! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Among my gifts first year married he included a tool kit and calculator. It did surprise me. But he also gave me 3 lovely sweaters one was turquoise with a big cute tweety bird on the front. When I wore it to school the kids loved it too. One year for her birthday my friend's hub gave her a lawn mower. I guess so SHE could do a better job mowing their lawn.


My Dad used to go to the Auction every Saturday, sometimes he would come home with some interesting tools. Occasionally I would go with him, remember him letting me bid on a new Tweety Bird stuffed animal, that was exciting for me. I once came home with a live pigeon that no one wanted bought with my 50 cent allowance! Men respect women that know how to do man stuff I find..my father taught me how to jump start a car from the celluloid, I used to really impress some of the boys! :sm04:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, happy Boxing Day to you all. I start off with some sad news of the day and that is Karen my next door neighbour who is paralised has been taken back into hospital on Christmas Day. Her daughter says she is showing the same symptoms as before when she had sepsis, but they say it could be cellulitis, whatever that is. So I'm waiting for news. Please send her your vibes for me.

Today, all I've done is, eat, knit, watch tv, eat, knit , watch tv, all day. Boys have been in their rooms playing on Christmas preseants although Richard seems to have been asleep since 2pm after a late night. No harm done, they are catching up. I e not done much more. Tomorrow Keith and Ann are coming back in the afternoon, then I go home the next day.

Hope you are still in the festive spirit, love you all. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I can see your webbed feet... :sm23:


Wait 'til you hear me quacking. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Popcorn Shrimp and Chips for my birthday and anything else I want! :sm17: xxxx


Sounds great. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, happy Boxing Day to you all. I start off with some sad news of the day and that is Karen my next door neighbour who is paralised has been taken back into hospital on Christmas Day. Her daughter says she is showing the same symptoms as before when she had sepsis, but they say it could be cellulitis, whatever that is. So I'm waiting for news. Please send her your vibes for me.
> 
> Today, all I've done is, eat, knit, watch tv, eat, knit , watch tv, all day. Boys have been in their rooms playing on Christmas preseants although Richard seems to have been asleep since 2pm after a late night. No harm done, they are catching up. I e not done much more. Tomorrow Keith and Ann are coming back in the afternoon, then I go home the next day.
> 
> Hope you are still in the festive spirit, love you all. Xxx


Sorry about Karen, but at least she is in the best place and hopefully they have caught whatever it is early.

Not a lot been going on here either, knitting, TV and eating also. Think the festive season bypassed our valley, not seen anyone all day except the local farmer moving his sheep around by vehicle. Enjoy your day tomorrow. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> This is highly unlikely but sometimes I think about a day when we all can be in the same room together with our knitting and food... it's a nice dream isn't it!


I long for that day. One day I'll win a lot of money and we will all meet up.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Me too... might have a mean game of scrabble with Mr. J and a lovely lazy day! Thank you for the beautiful card Josephine, I loved the spinning wheel and yarn rainbow. ❤ xoxo


You're very welcome. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oh no! I _bet_ he wasn't best pleased!!! Could be a touch of early onset dementia, he needs to watch her for more signs but I don't suppose you can tell him that! I hope she was suitably apologetic! Makes me feel almost sane!!


She's always been me, me, me but I seriously think she is losing it. Keith says she's getting worse. It's hard to tell, so I'll reserve judgement but I wouldn't want to disrespect her if she is failing in her mind. She says herself she is losing it,.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a cery lazy day. Spoke to gs1 in France. Sorted out some things and helped Mr P find the straight edges of his new jigsaw.

That's been about it for today. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> She's always been me, me, me but I seriously think she is losing it. Keith says she's getting worse. It's hard to tell, so I'll reserve judgement but I wouldn't want to disrespect her if she is failing in her mind. She says herself she is losing it,.....


Glad you had a nice lazy day. Xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Happy birthday to my sister trish......love you so much and proud to know you. I could sing to you if you were on what's app, or FaceTime. Hahaha. Maybe you mightn't like it hahah. Have as nice a day as you can x


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> Well my Christmas Eve present was an email from Amazon that my account's email was successfully changed to some Bozo from Russian internet account. We were on the way to the family party so I had immediate access to my phone and saw the email immediately and I called Amazon right away. I ended up with a great customer service person and got the whole account shut down and all private information including addresses and credit card #'s removed. No orders had been placed and no credit card use anywhere so I got the crook before he/she could do any damage there. I was on the phone for nearly 40 minutes so had stayed in the car to do it. It sure put a damper on the festivities.
> 
> I worked with Amazon today to re-activate under an old gmail account I never use. But, when I went into that account, there were emails from the last 6 months of about 5 blocked attempts to get access (not me). So I deleted that account and created a new one. Some crook has been very determined! Amazon is investigating to see how they were able to make the change. I changed account details in here and on eBay too.


I think you are clever Nanette, I wouldn't have known what they were talking about, BUT I'd be willing to lamp the Russian person. (I'm being polite)


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday to my sister trish......love you so much and proud to know you. I could sing to you if you were on what's app, or FaceTime. Hahaha. Maybe you mightn't like it hahah. Have as nice a day as you can x


Thank you for the smile dear Susan, you made my day! :sm02: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

I just cleaned up Christmas Day leftover's... I don't think I want popcorn shrimp anymore....my neighbour made some decadent salted chocolate almond bark, I have to restrain myself! xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, happy Boxing Day to you all. I start off with some sad news of the day and that is Karen my next door neighbour who is paralised has been taken back into hospital on Christmas Day. Her daughter says she is showing the same symptoms as before when she had sepsis, but they say it could be cellulitis, whatever that is. So I'm waiting for news. Please send her your vibes for me.
> 
> Today, all I've done is, eat, knit, watch tv, eat, knit , watch tv, all day. Boys have been in their rooms playing on Christmas preseants although Richard seems to have been asleep since 2pm after a late night. No harm done, they are catching up. I e not done much more. Tomorrow Keith and Ann are coming back in the afternoon, then I go home the next day.
> 
> Hope you are still in the festive spirit, love you all. Xxx


Will light a candle for Karen and send healing vibes to her. xoxo


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I have only ever been offered breakfast in be once and that was when I had a throat infection, and I was offered toast. Men can be so thoughtful. xxxx :sm14:


Okay.. I really hate to say this because it means I'm a big spoiled rotten baby...
Dh often cooks and brings it to me in bed... Like sometimes everyday. And we will sit and watch cartoons together while we eat. 
He knows how much i hurt God love him, so he takes care of me. Of course on my good days i do the same for him. It's just i have more bad days than good anymore. ...
Spoiled rotten right?????


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday Trish !????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Okay.. I really hate to say this because it means I'm a big spoiled rotten baby...
> Dh often cooks and brings it to me in bed... Like sometimes everyday. And we will sit and watch cartoons together while we eat.
> He knows how much i hurt God love him, so he takes care of me. Of course on my good days i do the same for him. It's just i have more bad days than good anymore. ...
> Spoiled rotten right?????


Nope...taken care of with love.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Okay.. I really hate to say this because it means I'm a big spoiled rotten baby...
> Dh often cooks and brings it to me in bed... Like sometimes everyday. And we will sit and watch cartoons together while we eat.
> He knows how much i hurt God love him, so he takes care of me. Of course on my good days i do the same for him. It's just i have more bad days than good anymore. ...
> Spoiled rotten right?????


Yes spoilt but why not I'm sure you do lots for him when you can. Could I borrow him for a while? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Okay.. I really hate to say this because it means I'm a big spoiled rotten baby...
> Dh often cooks and brings it to me in bed... Like sometimes everyday. And we will sit and watch cartoons together while we eat.
> He knows how much i hurt God love him, so he takes care of me. Of course on my good days i do the same for him. It's just i have more bad days than good anymore. ...
> Spoiled rotten right?????


I'm sure you are deserving of his kindness, and he gets your kindness back ten-fold. Mr J always like Sponge Bob Square Pants... :sm17:


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes spoilt but why not I'm sure you do lots for him when you can. Could I borrow him for a while? xx :sm09: :sm09:


LOL.. He truly is absolutely too good to me. He's not the romantic type that showers me with gifts or anything like that. Because that's not important to either of us. It's all the little things he does. 
If you had him there for a week I'd be afraid I'd never get him back ! LOL. He fills my cup before i get up because he knows i have medicine to take first thing. And he'll leave the door cracked open before he heads to work because he knows i get too hot and sleep better with it open. He bought me a oldfashion basket for Christmas to put yarn in. I could tell you things forever of how blessed i am. I'll just stop though.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Trish !????????????


Thank you Angela. It's been lovely. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> LOL.. He truly is absolutely too good to me. He's not the romantic type that showers me with gifts or anything like that. Because that's not important to either of us. It's all the little things he does.
> If you had him there for a week I'd be afraid I'd never get him back ! LOL. He fills my cup before i get up because he knows i have medicine to take first thing. And he'll leave the door cracked open before he heads to work because he knows i get too hot and sleep better with it open. He bought me a oldfashion basket for Christmas to put yarn in. I could tell you things forever of how blessed i am. I'll just stop though.


That's because you let him bring his car parts in the house... :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Thank you Angela. It's been lovely. xoxo


So glad to hear it, you deserve it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 pm EST and something degrees out (my thermometer is not working). It's trying to snow. There are a few flakes falling but I don't think they're going to amount to much.
Well I survived another Christmas and Boxing Day. We went to my sister's house. And her dog barked at us for 7 hours. Actually she was ok when we sat down, but mum wouldn't stay in her seat. Then my brother, SIL and niece showed up and my niece had brought her little dog. Her dog is Maltese, Bichon and Shitzu (?) and about a year old. Not well trained, or should I say my niece isn't well trained now. Her dog barked the whole time too. And then they growled at each other and had to be separated. We didnt' get much talking in. Poor BIL had to do all in the cooking in the kitchen while my sister kept her dog in the office. Luckily it's an open concept kitchen, not that anyone could talk.
My mum got the instructions wrong. My sister and brother had agreed to no present exchange. Either mum didnt' get that message or she chose to ignore it. We were the only ones who had brought gifts.
I was designated driver so I couldnt' drink. But when I got home I had half a bottle of Chardonnay, all to my self.
Today was Boxing Day. So I went for the sales, such as they were. A lot of people were coming out of the stores with nothing. I did get Norton Antivirus for next to nothing, so my computers are protected for another year.
I got a bottle of Chocolate Cherry flavoured Baileys and I'm wondering if I should open it up and try it. I'm back to work tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Family says Hi xxx


Great picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas. We had much success at making the ugly sweater cake.
> 
> I'm putting icing bags and tips on my birthday list. Although the craft bottles worked okay once we got the icing in them. Our scientist figured out that when you squeeze the plastic bottle and let if out the vacuum created sucks the frosting from the funnel into the bottle.


Very creative.
I checked out the prices of icing bags and tips here, because my sister wants some and they were over $50 CAD.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> It really did. I had doubts, but it was really good. We opted for a different icing, but otherwise followed the recipe.
> 
> https://mooreorlesscooking.com/2018/11/27/christmas-poke-cake/


My mum used to make poke cake. I didnt' know that was what it was it was called.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> Very creative.
> I checked out the prices of icing bags and tips here, because my sister wants some and they were over $50 CAD.


Yikes, I was hoping for something cheaper.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Happy Christmas all my wonderful friends/sisters. We've had a lovely day here today and a wonderful lunch which I ate too much of. I've also had a baileys cream, and a mulled wine home made, they were ok. Loved the wine. And I don't drink wine. ????.
> 
> We are having an early night tonight because the parents are bushed, because they've never stopped. Tomorrow will be a pj day and do our own thing. The next day Ann and Keith come back and I believe the day after we will be having Christmas dainner again, then I'm told it's ok if I want to go home. I thought I might be escaping on Thursday but it looks like it's going to be Friday. I might start some knitting. We seemed to have missed grandad more this year than last, but we've been fine. Love you all


I'm glad that you had a good Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Lets just skip the turkey all together, I'm ok with the rest of the ingredients... xoxoxox


We could always have a real turkey and a tofu-turkey. I've had one and they're not bad.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Having a lovely laid back day with Mr J too. Making shortbread cookies right now and listening to Nat King Cole. Sending love to you and Mr. P xoxox


I missed the smell of baking cookies. We didnt' get around to that.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Have a lovely day Mav. xxx


I hope you had a good birthday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> My friend from Skutz Falls just called. They have no power down there yet, but they have a generator. That will be 6 days for them.
> Our Christmas present to each other will be a small generator to keep the freezer going... romantic eh!


When we had the ice storm, our power was out for a week. The neighbours pulled their BBQs into the centre of the court and had a big fry-up of all the food into their freezers that were going to do bad.
A small generator would be a wonderful gift.


----------



## nitz8catz

Interesting. I thought they were using Googleads.
And you got several for a retirement home?!?!



grandma susan said:


> {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 TimesNewRomanPSMT;\f1\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f0\fs32 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 sitename KnittingParadise.com passback Begin Rubicon Project Tag Site: Outdoors Zone: ATF Size: Medium Rectangle PLACEMENT: Above the Fold;\
> \
> 
> \itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil
> \clvertalt\clvertalbase \clshdrawnil \clwWidth6000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> {\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAx2gfEkAXMfOI8ul1wbigoVQvPupz1Lf1riX6Qfe2R4QASDhp_IKYLvGl4PQCqAB0tWrmAPIAQKpAg8NiSITcLU-qAMByAPJBKoEwwFP0C0QcmS1jiSEn65az45WWH2417pIa6w89Wk8Xqhr8H0pYRiUUTavFAP2OEC_ks3UpnOn7hbQK9lO_pU4Ftz0gg7AOEsrQE3W8nzcNRnjAuUPN9tVjdgs4HXrERk_Yo1r3VwwTV142x3Cn6jG4HiqbkZhiEGLCWcv9YJ_u6CIaYVU2atOx9_ZTNUuOPNd-VhWmU9nF8bC8O72YeYu0h-QAm7G4wVPWFkrCpsPECIlj2-zPneJOkxnNOqAQcRm-SdzukHABIDxwN_pAYgF-4fwwAWgBgLYBgSAB5aq1GeoB47OG6gH1ckbqAe50huoB9nLG6gHz8wbqAemvhuoB5oG2AcBoAi3tz2wCALSCAkIgOGAEBABGAKxCX3stR7ubRujgAoB2BMDghQaGhh3d3cua25pdHRpbmdwYXJhZGlzZS5jb20&num=1&cid=CAASEuRoE-FZwh2UTgllU6pUYvkhDQ&sig=AOD64_3YzhZsd-uw-fqy5JkhStnzGT7UDA&client=ca-pub-7865546952023728&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3F%26%26ds_e_adid%3D286897007961%26ds_e_matchtype%3Dcontent%26ds_e_device%3Dt%26ds_e_network%3Dd%26%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttps://www.micklehill.co.uk/whats-it-like-living-in-a-retirement-village/"}}{\fldrslt \cf0 \strokec2 \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> }}\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb3 \strokec2 \
> \pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \cb1 \strokec2 \
> \cell \lastrow\row
> \pard\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0
> \cf0 \strokec2 \
> \pard\tx560\tx1120\tx1680\tx2240\tx2800\tx3360\tx3920\tx4480\tx5040\tx5600\tx6160\tx6720\pardirnatural\partightenfactor0
> 
> \f1\fs24 \cf0 \kerning1\expnd0\expndtw0 \outl0\strokewidth0 Copyright the Rubicon Project 2018
> \f0\fs32 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
> \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
> End Rubicon Project Tag\
> \
> }
> Nnnnn


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Omggoooodness my iPads gone funny


I'd like to know what key combination you used.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> One year I got a compass.... then I thought ok, he wants to keep me around after all! Gushy has never been for us. :sm23:


That is romantic. He wanted you to find your way back to him.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> If you remember I fixed mine by putting it in the washing machine!


That's the way to permanently fix it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> This is highly unlikely but sometimes I think about a day when we all can be in the same room together with our knitting and food... it's a nice dream isn't it!


If only we could win a lottery.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> There was a tv show with a fellow named Jordan who was a winner on the Voice. I loved his voice. I got a 2 foot tall tree that is cute. Our area has churches and centers who are good to people. My son, my friend and I went to a Habachi restaurant and saw Mary Poppins Returns. They already had valentine items going on the store shelves. Seems you all had a good time. Sorry to hear about the storm Islander.


I went to one of those restaurants once. It was lovely.
How was the movie?


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I finished one scarf done in thick dark brown yarn with sparkle. I did 2 inch loops for a fringe and made it into a tube because it rolled then I passed two loops back to front and tied them to make bows. About every 6 inches. The tube is only 5 inches wide but it's cute kind of like a boa. I'm hoping to finish the cuff on the booties tonight.


And that's the way that scarves end up around the neck anyways, so good idea.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I hope that all of you had the most wonderful day. But then i hope that for you everyday.
> Today was full of surprises all good. Our parents shocked me with a huge and quite pricey ironing board for my quilting ! And a box full of huge spools of thread. I was running low so it's a great gift. A set of purple flexi needles. Awesome. My sister rocked it with a purple sheep bag. Lisa your the best. i love you all. I'm going to try to get sweet pea asleep it's after midnight now.
> Xoxo Merry Christmas everyone!


It sounds like a wonderful Christmas.
Good luck getting Sweet Pea off to bed.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> What an interesting cake! Does the jelly not make the cake really soggy? xx


Not that I remember.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I fully expect that Valentine's merchandise will be on display here too, very soon!!!


As soon as the Boxing Day sales are over.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cool and grey Boxing Day in London!! I'm curious, what is the day after Christmas Day known as across the pond and do you have any traditions for the day? I think it used to be the day when people gave their tradesmen a cash gift (box) but Mr Google says the origins are uncertain!
> 
> There is a lot of horse-racing on TV today so I won't see much of DH, he already has his nose in the newspaper, working out his bets!! I am going to try and get out for a walk, if I can summon up the energy. If I go this morning, I can reward myself with knitting and Netflix this afternoon!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


It's Boxing Day over here too.
It used to be the day that my father watched Boxing matches.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hello dear, glad it was good day!! Mav, get those bins to the curb!! :sm23: xxxx


The garbage bin men have the day off. My bins go to the curb on Friday this week.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm now back from my leg-stretch to the high street, yes, I was only gone half an hour but I walked really fast!! Most of you may want to ignore this next bit but if you are sitting there without much to do, you may find it mildly interesting!
> 
> Sidcup High Street is about a 10 to 15 minute walk uphill from my house. It was originally on the A20, the main route from London to the Kent coast but has been by-passed for many years so now has mostly only buses and local traffic. Back in the days before internet shopping, it was a hub of interesting shops, two department stores, a cinema, Woolworths, a large furniture shop, hardware shop, two stationers, toy shop, book shop, record shop, butchers, bakers and greengrocers and lots more. Now, sadly, 90% of the shops we have sell only things you can't or wouldn't buy on the internet. We have banks, building societies, estate agents, 4 funeral directors, many, many coffee shops and other eateries, pharmacys and charity shops. The only 'real' shops we have are Poundland, a health supplement shop, a pet shop, a couple of small boutiques (I have never seen anyone in either of these) two convenience/newspaper/cigarette stores and a very few others. I know this is the case in many town centres that have lost their post offices and other vital services but I find it very sad. Here are a couple of pictures of Sidcup, old and new.


Those are interesting pictures.
Port Hope hasn't changed much in 200 years. The Bank of Montreal used to be the Bank of Toronto before it burned down and was replaced. And the firehall and a gas station were destroyed by the big flood that started the "Float your Fanny down the Ganny" race. I could put up pictures from 200 years ago and the only real change is horse and carriages and a train track that used to go through the centre of town.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> The same thing happened to our main street. Years ago the powers that be decided to fancy up the street. They added circles of land in several places in the middle of the street. Cars have to navigate around these circle which contain flowers things of beauty. To a main street that was dying they put the final nail in the coffin. The only shop I go to is the LYS which is on a corner so I can avoid the main street entirely.
> Thanks for sharing your pictures. I enjoyed seeing them.


The pharmacy and hardware store are no longer on the main street. They've moved to the edge of town in a new mall. We have a lot of antique stores, cafes and bakeries in the downtown. And there's a new fudge store.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Camberley then and now


I like Camberley's mall. We could use a mall instead of running from store to store in the cold.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Well my Christmas Eve present was an email from Amazon that my account's email was successfully changed to some Bozo from Russian internet account. We were on the way to the family party so I had immediate access to my phone and saw the email immediately and I called Amazon right away. I ended up with a great customer service person and got the whole account shut down and all private information including addresses and credit card #'s removed. No orders had been placed and no credit card use anywhere so I got the crook before he/she could do any damage there. I was on the phone for nearly 40 minutes so had stayed in the car to do it. It sure put a damper on the festivities.
> 
> I worked with Amazon today to re-activate under an old gmail account I never use. But, when I went into that account, there were emails from the last 6 months of about 5 blocked attempts to get access (not me). So I deleted that account and created a new one. Some crook has been very determined! Amazon is investigating to see how they were able to make the change. I changed account details in here and on eBay too.


Wow, that person was persistent. I'm glad that you were able to resolve it without costing you money.
I only had one person muck with my account. He got his email wrong. It was off by one letter from mine. But I've reset my account since then and we haven't had any problems.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We have a new yarn store in Duncan, called "All Tied Up" I think the sister's that visited will remember that Ingrid's Yarns retired and this lovely lady bought all her remaining stock. Bringing in lot's of new yarns in the New Year. It's nice to have more than one shop in the area thats a bit closer to me. This lady is also having other craft supplies to keep her afloat and she also has a knitting corner.


That's great.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Popcorn Shrimp and Chips for my birthday and anything else I want! :sm17: xxxx


e had leftover shrimp with leftover beans from the Fiesta bean salad with chopped tomatoes and rice. It was like a jambalaya without the okra and spices.
I hope you got everything that you wanted.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, happy Boxing Day to you all. I start off with some sad news of the day and that is Karen my next door neighbour who is paralised has been taken back into hospital on Christmas Day. Her daughter says she is showing the same symptoms as before when she had sepsis, but they say it could be cellulitis, whatever that is. So I'm waiting for news. Please send her your vibes for me.
> 
> Today, all I've done is, eat, knit, watch tv, eat, knit , watch tv, all day. Boys have been in their rooms playing on Christmas preseants although Richard seems to have been asleep since 2pm after a late night. No harm done, they are catching up. I e not done much more. Tomorrow Keith and Ann are coming back in the afternoon, then I go home the next day.
> 
> Hope you are still in the festive spirit, love you all. Xxx


I'm sorry about Karen. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Good night everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Good night everyone.


Have a good night. I'm not far behind you.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We have a new yarn store in Duncan, called "All Tied Up" I think the sister's that visited will remember that Ingrid's Yarns retired and this lovely lady bought all her remaining stock. Bringing in lot's of new yarns in the New Year. It's nice to have more than one shop in the area thats a bit closer to me. This lady is also having other craft supplies to keep her afloat and she also has a knitting corner.


How wonderful, hope she can keep it going!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Popcorn Shrimp and Chips for my birthday and anything else I want! :sm17: xxxx


Sounds perfect!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My Dad used to go to the Auction every Saturday, sometimes he would come home with some interesting tools. Occasionally I would go with him, remember him letting me bid on a new Tweety Bird stuffed animal, that was exciting for me. I once came home with a live pigeon that no one wanted bought with my 50 cent allowance! Men respect women that know how to do man stuff I find..my father taught me how to jump start a car from the celluloid, I used to really impress some of the boys! :sm04:


Sounds like my dad, I think he really wanted boys as my sister and I were involved in everything he was working on, car engines, plumbing, electrics, bricklaying etc., all forgotten now sadly 
:sm19: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wait 'til you hear me quacking. xx :sm23: :sm23:


You're quackers all right!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Okay.. I really hate to say this because it means I'm a big spoiled rotten baby...
> Dh often cooks and brings it to me in bed... Like sometimes everyday. And we will sit and watch cartoons together while we eat.
> He knows how much i hurt God love him, so he takes care of me. Of course on my good days i do the same for him. It's just i have more bad days than good anymore. ...
> Spoiled rotten right?????


But we know its not how you want to be although I am very glad he is being a very good DH!! XXXX


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 pm EST and something degrees out (my thermometer is not working). It's trying to snow. There are a few flakes falling but I don't think they're going to amount to much.
> Well I survived another Christmas and Boxing Day. We went to my sister's house. And her dog barked at us for 7 hours. Actually she was ok when we sat down, but mum wouldn't stay in her seat. Then my brother, SIL and niece showed up and my niece had brought her little dog. Her dog is Maltese, Bichon and Shitzu (?) and about a year old. Not well trained, or should I say my niece isn't well trained now. Her dog barked the whole time too. And then they growled at each other and had to be separated. We didnt' get much talking in. Poor BIL had to do all in the cooking in the kitchen while my sister kept her dog in the office. Luckily it's an open concept kitchen, not that anyone could talk.
> My mum got the instructions wrong. My sister and brother had agreed to no present exchange. Either mum didnt' get that message or she chose to ignore it. We were the only ones who had brought gifts.
> I was designated driver so I couldnt' drink. But when I got home I had half a bottle of Chardonnay, all to my self.
> Today was Boxing Day. So I went for the sales, such as they were. A lot of people were coming out of the stores with nothing. I did get Norton Antivirus for next to nothing, so my computers are protected for another year.
> I got a bottle of Chocolate Cherry flavoured Baileys and I'm wondering if I should open it up and try it. I'm back to work tomorrow.


I'm surprised you didn't drink the whole bottle of wine!! Sorry it wasn't the perfect Christmas but that's families for you! That Baileys sounds divine!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> LOL.. He truly is absolutely too good to me. He's not the romantic type that showers me with gifts or anything like that. Because that's not important to either of us. It's all the little things he does.
> If you had him there for a week I'd be afraid I'd never get him back ! LOL. He fills my cup before i get up because he knows i have medicine to take first thing. And he'll leave the door cracked open before he heads to work because he knows i get too hot and sleep better with it open. He bought me a oldfashion basket for Christmas to put yarn in. I could tell you things forever of how blessed i am. I'll just stop though.


Sounds as though I might have to kidnap him. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The garbage bin men have the day off. My bins go to the curb on Friday this week.


 :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Those are interesting pictures.
> Port Hope hasn't changed much in 200 years. The Bank of Montreal used to be the Bank of Toronto before it burned down and was replaced. And the firehall and a gas station were destroyed by the big flood that started the "Float your Fanny down the Ganny" race. I could put up pictures from 200 years ago and the only real change is horse and carriages and a train track that used to go through the centre of town.


I'm very interested in where you girls all live, the towns, not your houses!! I shall start by looking for Port hope pictures, old and new!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 pm EST and something degrees out (my thermometer is not working). It's trying to snow. There are a few flakes falling but I don't think they're going to amount to much.
> Well I survived another Christmas and Boxing Day. We went to my sister's house. And her dog barked at us for 7 hours. Actually she was ok when we sat down, but mum wouldn't stay in her seat. Then my brother, SIL and niece showed up and my niece had brought her little dog. Her dog is Maltese, Bichon and Shitzu (?) and about a year old. Not well trained, or should I say my niece isn't well trained now. Her dog barked the whole time too. And then they growled at each other and had to be separated. We didnt' get much talking in. Poor BIL had to do all in the cooking in the kitchen while my sister kept her dog in the office. Luckily it's an open concept kitchen, not that anyone could talk.
> My mum got the instructions wrong. My sister and brother had agreed to no present exchange. Either mum didnt' get that message or she chose to ignore it. We were the only ones who had brought gifts.
> I was designated driver so I couldnt' drink. But when I got home I had half a bottle of Chardonnay, all to my self.
> Today was Boxing Day. So I went for the sales, such as they were. A lot of people were coming out of the stores with nothing. I did get Norton Antivirus for next to nothing, so my computers are protected for another year.
> I got a bottle of Chocolate Cherry flavoured Baileys and I'm wondering if I should open it up and try it. I'm back to work tomorrow.


All sounds fairly chaotic, glad you survived, you really should try the Baileys you might not like it and have to go and get something different to enjoy your last day of freedom. xx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a cold but bright London, we have 7'C today. Nothing planned for today but I may go out later and check out the sales. My favourite radio station has announced that on 3rd January, it will only be available on DAB + which older DAB radios won't be able to pick up. I think they will lose a lot of listeners but I shall go and have a look at the shops and maybe treat myself to a new radio!! Have a lovely day everyone, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> All sounds fairly chaotic, glad you survived, you really should try the Baileys you might not like it and have to go and get something different to enjoy your last day of freedom. xx :sm15:


How could anyone not like chocolate/cherry Baileys???!!!! :sm06: xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You're quackers all right!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Thank you very much and a Happy Christmas to you too. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm surprised you didn't drink the whole bottle of wine!! Sorry it wasn't the perfect Christmas but that's families for you! That Baileys sounds divine!!! xxxx


Perhaps there was only half a bottle left? xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How could anyone not like chocolate/cherry Baileys???!!!! :sm06: xxxxx


Easily. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps there was only half a bottle left? xxxx :sm16:


Hadn't thought of that! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Goo morning from a very misty Surrey, it cleared a while ago but has now come back. Nothing planned for today except for a stroll down town.

Haven't done any crafting for a few days now, but have been collecting ideas.

Hope everyone is well and had a good Christmas

Happy Thursday xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning all, been a kitchen slave again this morning but now escaped. All done for the day now, hope there is something decent on the TV this afternoon so I can knit and watch. Think we are shopping tomorrow so a complete escape from the kitchen and am going to make sure I buy a lot of things that are easy to cook, had enough of the kitchen, did someone mention it has been Christmas? Looks as though I missed it. Need to do more catching up see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all, been a kitchen slave again this morning but now escaped. All done for the day now, hope there is something decent on the TV this afternoon so I can knit and watch. Think we are shopping tomorrow so a complete escape from the kitchen and am going to make sure I buy a lot of things that are easy to cook, had enough of the kitchen, did someone mention it has been Christmas? Looks as though I missed it. Need to do more catching up see you later. xx


Don't think I will ever need to go food shopping again. The fridges are full of lots of yummy stuff, should keep us going well into the new year. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -11'C (12'F). Snow is supposed to start around suppertime, but the temperature will be rising so there may be some mixed precipitation. But it will end up with rain.
Back to work soon. My lunch is packed and I have tea in my travel mug filled by my new Keurig that I bought in the Boxing Day sales. It was only $10 off, but my old Keurig wasn't pumping well. There were bubbles coming up in the water container while it was trying to fill my mug, so it was time.
There is a pajama party going on at my LYS today. I'll be heading there after work.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Don't think I will ever need to go food shopping again. The fridges are full of lots of yummy stuff, should keep us going well into the new year. xx


The fridge is so full of cheeses and cold cuts that I can't close one of the crisper drawers. I don't know about cooking, but I could snack for a long time, and that's after snacking for 3 days.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all, been a kitchen slave again this morning but now escaped. All done for the day now, hope there is something decent on the TV this afternoon so I can knit and watch. Think we are shopping tomorrow so a complete escape from the kitchen and am going to make sure I buy a lot of things that are easy to cook, had enough of the kitchen, did someone mention it has been Christmas? Looks as though I missed it. Need to do more catching up see you later. xx


I'm glad that you were able to escape, and tomorrow sounds even better.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Goo morning from a very misty Surrey, it cleared a while ago but has now come back. Nothing planned for today except for a stroll down town.
> 
> Haven't done any crafting for a few days now, but have been collecting ideas.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and had a good Christmas
> 
> Happy Thursday xxxx


There have been free patterns on Ravelry for the last couple of days so I've stocked up.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> How could anyone not like chocolate/cherry Baileys???!!!! :sm06: xxxxx


I ended up not opening the chocolate/cherry Baileys. I didn't have any room for it in the fridge. I've got a couple of days to clear out food to make room for it for New Years. And I have a miniature champagne bottle for midnight on New Year's Eve. I think I'll get one sip out of that one.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Don't think I will ever need to go food shopping again. The fridges are full of lots of yummy stuff, should keep us going well into the new year. xx


Mine is looking a bit empty, didn't go shopping just before Christmas so are running out of some basics, i.e. TM. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cold but bright London, we have 7'C today. Nothing planned for today but I may go out later and check out the sales. My favourite radio station has announced that on 3rd January, it will only be available on DAB + which older DAB radios won't be able to pick up. I think they will lose a lot of listeners but I shall go and have a look at the shops and maybe treat myself to a new radio!! Have a lovely day everyone, lots of love xxxxxxx


I'm having the same problem with TV stations over here. A lot of them can't be recorded anymore and you have to sign up for their service (at a cost) if you miss the initial broadcast, which I usually do. So I have a choice of signing up with a bunch of channels so I can watch the programs that I want to watch. I watched re-runs of Harry Potter and Star Wars over Christmas, and I'm sick of them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> All sounds fairly chaotic, glad you survived, you really should try the Baileys you might not like it and have to go and get something different to enjoy your last day of freedom. xx :sm15:


I had a glass from the regular Baileys that already was in the fridge. I found some Godiva liqueur in there as well.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm very interested in where you girls all live, the towns, not your houses!! I shall start by looking for Port hope pictures, old and new!! xxxx


Some pictures show up on this site.
http://www.porthopearchives.com

http://www.facebook.com/pg/PHArchives/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I had a glass from the regular Baileys that already was in the fridge. I found some Godiva liqueur in there as well.


Glad you didn't miss out. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm surprised you didn't drink the whole bottle of wine!! Sorry it wasn't the perfect Christmas but that's families for you! That Baileys sounds divine!!! xxxx


It was late at night and I needed to sleep. The rest is sitting there mocking me. I'll finish it this weekend when I have no plans to go anywhere (and no money left either).


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sounds like my dad, I think he really wanted boys as my sister and I were involved in everything he was working on, car engines, plumbing, electrics, bricklaying etc., all forgotten now sadly
> :sm19: xxxx


My mum was the one who worked on the plumbing, electrics, carpentry and drywalling. 
My sister took up the plumbing and I still do the electrics. Neither of us are licensed though so all our work has to be inspected before the drywall is closed up. But we do save on costs.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine is looking a bit empty, didn't go shopping just before Christmas so are running out of some basics, i.e. TM. xx :sm23:


You definitely need to go shopping then.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Some pictures show up on this site.
> http://www.porthopearchives.com
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pg/PHArchives/photos/?ref=page_internal


Thanks for those, some great old pictures there! It looks like a really nice place back then and 'hope'fully, it still is!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My mum was the one who worked on the plumbing, electrics, carpentry and drywalling.
> My sister took up the plumbing and I still do the electrics. Neither of us are licensed though so all our work has to be inspected before the drywall is closed up. But we do save on costs.


Impressive!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> How wonderful, hope she can keep it going!! Xxxx


Ditto from me on this, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -11'C (12'F). Snow is supposed to start around suppertime, but the temperature will be rising so there may be some mixed precipitation. But it will end up with rain.
> Back to work soon. My lunch is packed and I have tea in my travel mug filled by my new Keurig that I bought in the Boxing Day sales. It was only $10 off, but my old Keurig wasn't pumping well. There were bubbles coming up in the water container while it was trying to fill my mug, so it was time.
> There is a pajama party going on at my LYS today. I'll be heading there after work.


Hope your day goes well and have fun at the LYS pj party this evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> My mum was the one who worked on the plumbing, electrics, carpentry and drywalling.
> My sister took up the plumbing and I still do the electrics. Neither of us are licensed though so all our work has to be inspected before the drywall is closed up. But we do save on costs.


Mr. Ric does all that stuff, too, and gets it inspected when needed. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning! I'll be off in a bit for an early coffee date with a friend. She's the run who lives in Tucson most of the year and will be heading back down there on Saturday. It's always great to get a few coffee dates in while she's here. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Some pictures show up on this site.
> http://www.porthopearchives.com
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pg/PHArchives/photos/?ref=page_internal


Interesting photos Mav, thanks. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Merry Christmas Angela, Chris, Jacky, Janet Josephine, Judith, Judi, and last but not least Lisa.
> The best sisters a sister could have.
> xox


Aw thank you I hope your Christmas was great too!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> This is highly unlikely but sometimes I think about a day when we all can be in the same room together with our knitting and food... it's a nice dream isn't it!


Yes it is!


----------



## jinx

Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. It will turn to snow later today and the rain will make a sheet of ice hidden by snow.
I was doing so good this a.m. I cleaner out another cupboard and got rid of some things I had not used in years. Then Mr. Wonderful came home with the groceries and I had to rearrange it again. I hate the way they make cereal boxes 14 inches tall and 1 inch wide to make it look like there is a lot of cereal in the box. I had a pot of chili going in the instant pot and it is smelling delicious. It is now 11:57 so I can eat it now as it is lunch time.
Have a great day everyone. What day is it? I guessed Friday, oops it is Thursday.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I'm very interested in where you girls all live, the towns, not your houses!! I shall start by looking for Port hope pictures, old and new!! xxxx


There are pictures online i think of sellersburg Indiana.

https://www.sellersburg.org/residents/history_of_sellersburg.php


----------



## linkan

That was written in 1882. If I'm remembering what it said right.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I'm at last in bed. We've had the inlaws tonight and it's been hard work. She thought she'd start on my son but she tort wrong.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I'm at last in bed. We've had the inlaws tonight and it's been hard work. She thought she'd start on my son but she tort wrong.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at last in bed. We've had the inlaws tonight and it's been hard work. She thought she'd start on my son but she tort wrong.


You tell her Susan. xx :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at last in bed. We've had the inlaws tonight and it's been hard work. She thought she'd start on my son but she tort wrong.


Did you sort her out? Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at last in bed. We've had the inlaws tonight and it's been hard work. She thought she'd start on my son but she tort wrong.


I'm sure you sorted her out! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 pm EST and something degrees out (my thermometer is not working). It's trying to snow. There are a few flakes falling but I don't think they're going to amount to much.
> Well I survived another Christmas and Boxing Day. We went to my sister's house. And her dog barked at us for 7 hours. Actually she was ok when we sat down, but mum wouldn't stay in her seat. Then my brother, SIL and niece showed up and my niece had brought her little dog. Her dog is Maltese, Bichon and Shitzu (?) and about a year old. Not well trained, or should I say my niece isn't well trained now. Her dog barked the whole time too. And then they growled at each other and had to be separated. We didnt' get much talking in. Poor BIL had to do all in the cooking in the kitchen while my sister kept her dog in the office. Luckily it's an open concept kitchen, not that anyone could talk.
> My mum got the instructions wrong. My sister and brother had agreed to no present exchange. Either mum didnt' get that message or she chose to ignore it. We were the only ones who had brought gifts.
> I was designated driver so I couldnt' drink. But when I got home I had half a bottle of Chardonnay, all to my self.
> Today was Boxing Day. So I went for the sales, such as they were. A lot of people were coming out of the stores with nothing. I did get Norton Antivirus for next to nothing, so my computers are protected for another year.
> I got a bottle of Chocolate Cherry flavoured Baileys and I'm wondering if I should open it up and try it. I'm back to work tomorrow.


Your dogs going at each other sounds a bit like this house, but we've got no dogs!,,, I was glad to see the back of that woman tonight. Does she think I'm going to sit and listen to her put my son down, well if she did she was mistaken. She's always been like that, her daughter didn't do too bad when she hitched my son. They are so good for each other. Albert used to say to me to keep my mouth shut and don't bite, well, he's not here bless him and I'm sticking up for my son....k

Karen is a little better and been taken to a different ward. Shell be in hospital at least seven days.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to know what key combination you used.


So would I mav, our Richards looked at it and said I'd copied and pasted but I don't think I did. I just pushe a little box!!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Your dogs going at each other sounds a bit like this house, but we've got no dogs!,,, I was glad to see the back of that woman tonight. Does she think I'm going to sit and listen to her put my son down, well if she did she was mistaken. She's always been like that, her daughter didn't do too bad when she hitched my son. They are so good for each other. Albert used to say to me to keep my mouth shut and don't bite, well, he's not here blasts him and I'm sticking up for my son....
> 
> Karen is a little better and been taken to a different ward. Shell be in hospital at least seven days.


Glad Karen is getting better. Did she find out your bite was worse than your bark? xx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Your dogs going at each other sounds a bit like this house, but we've got no dogs!,,, I was glad to see the back of that woman tonight. Does she think I'm going to sit and listen to her put my son down, well if she did she was mistaken. She's always been like that, her daughter didn't do too bad when she hitched my son. They are so good for each other. Albert used to say to me to keep my mouth shut and don't bite, well, he's not here bless him and I'm sticking up for my son....k
> 
> Karen is a little better and been taken to a different ward. Shell be in hospital at least seven days.


Glad to hear Karen is improving.

I would have had to bite too. I'm good at biting my tongue believe it or not. Till someone tries to sound of on one of mine. Then hellsfire and damnation falls right out of my mouth.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Your dogs going at each other sounds a bit like this house, but we've got no dogs!,,, I was glad to see the back of that woman tonight. Does she think I'm going to sit and listen to her put my son down, well if she did she was mistaken. She's always been like that, her daughter didn't do too bad when she hitched my son. They are so good for each other. Albert used to say to me to keep my mouth shut and don't bite, well, he's not here bless him and I'm sticking up for my son....k
> 
> Karen is a little better and been taken to a different ward. Shell be in hospital at least seven days.


Good for you sticking up for Stephen. How dare she especially when he's been so poorly. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales. It's been very quiet on here through the night, is everyone recovering from the festive season. Shopping today which will be a novelty, I haven't been out of the house for a fortnight, I wonder if there is still life beyond our valley. Have started another mosaic pattern, will post a picture when I've done a bit more and have decided whether I like it or not. Was going off to catch up but there's nothing there so see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Our lovely window cleaner is here all bright and breezy and still wearing shorts! Started doing a bit of crafting last night. Going to cover a little hessian bag that one of my Christmas gifts came in.

Going over to DDs for lunch and some games.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> There are pictures online i think of sellersburg Indiana.
> 
> https://www.sellersburg.org/residents/history_of_sellersburg.php


Fascinating reading and some great old pictures, thanks Angela! In the up to date section, there looks to be the most beautiful swimming pool, is it public or private? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Your dogs going at each other sounds a bit like this house, but we've got no dogs!,,, I was glad to see the back of that woman tonight. Does she think I'm going to sit and listen to her put my son down, well if she did she was mistaken. She's always been like that, her daughter didn't do too bad when she hitched my son. They are so good for each other. Albert used to say to me to keep my mouth shut and don't bite, well, he's not here bless him and I'm sticking up for my son....k
> 
> Karen is a little better and been taken to a different ward. Shell be in hospital at least seven days.


The nerve of the woman!!! Glad you put her in her place! Good news that Karen is improving but they need to find out why she keeps falling ill. Sending her healing vibes! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales. It's been very quiet on here through the night, is everyone recovering from the festive season. Shopping today which will be a novelty, I haven't been out of the house for a fortnight, I wonder if there is still life beyond our valley. Have started another mosaic pattern, will post a picture when I've done a bit more and have decided whether I like it or not. Was going off to catch up but there's nothing there so see you later. xx


Good morning Jacky, enjoy your respite from home and the kitchen, we are still hanging on for Sunday to shop!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Hello from a mild but grey London, 10'C here today. Nothing planned for today, yet again, so I might actually have to do some of the 'h' word :sm14: Catch you all later, have a good one! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It will be wet and warm all day.
Last night was much quieter at Knit Night. Not as many people as usual. We did have some lovely cookies and sweets. 
I ran out of work yesterday by lunchtime. It was quiet there too. Thank you Jinx for the jigsaw site. I would have thought that security would block that site but it only has one ad that is easily blocked. Although I did hear them complaining about the number of pictures being downloaded. Oops. I can't help it if nothing is beeping.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hello from a mild but grey London, 10'C here today. Nothing planned for today, yet again, so I might actually have to do some of the 'h' word :sm14: Catch you all later, have a good one! xxxxxxxxxx


Oh no, quick, sign up for one of the New Year's KAL or MKALs, then you'll need to play with your yarn to find something that you can use.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning Jacky, enjoy your respite from home and the kitchen, we are still hanging on for Sunday to shop!! xxxx


We're still working through all the extra food that we bought for Christmas. I can actually close the crisper door now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Our lovely window cleaner is here all bright and breezy and still wearing shorts! Started doing a bit of crafting last night. Going to cover a little hessian bag that one of my Christmas gifts came in.
> 
> Going over to DDs for lunch and some games.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Try Friday :sm02: :sm02: I know because I had to put the bins out. Does that make it Wednesday??? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

A Toronto Transit bus driver just tried to drive through a car tunnel at one of the stations. The tunnel was 2.9m high. The bus was 3m high. The pictures are lovely. The bus is write-off.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales. It's been very quiet on here through the night, is everyone recovering from the festive season. Shopping today which will be a novelty, I haven't been out of the house for a fortnight, I wonder if there is still life beyond our valley. Have started another mosaic pattern, will post a picture when I've done a bit more and have decided whether I like it or not. Was going off to catch up but there's nothing there so see you later. xx


Enjoy your trip to the outside world.
I have a Mystery KAL that is starting Jan 1. One of the designers is Nim Teasdale and I like her designs, so I'm not worried about the "mystery" part. 
Please post as soon as you have the pattern started.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Your dogs going at each other sounds a bit like this house, but we've got no dogs!,,, I was glad to see the back of that woman tonight. Does she think I'm going to sit and listen to her put my son down, well if she did she was mistaken. She's always been like that, her daughter didn't do too bad when she hitched my son. They are so good for each other. Albert used to say to me to keep my mouth shut and don't bite, well, he's not here bless him and I'm sticking up for my son....k
> 
> Karen is a little better and been taken to a different ward. Shell be in hospital at least seven days.


That woman should have known not to poke the mama bear. I have a feeling that she will forget and try it again in the future.
I'm glad to hear Karen is better.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Try Friday :sm02: :sm02: I know because I had to put the bins out. Does that make it Wednesday??? xx


Oops. You're right.. sorry. Our bins will be Monday and not today. Holidays are most confusing but fun. Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. It will turn to snow later today and the rain will make a sheet of ice hidden by snow.
> I was doing so good this a.m. I cleaner out another cupboard and got rid of some things I had not used in years. Then Mr. Wonderful came home with the groceries and I had to rearrange it again. I hate the way they make cereal boxes 14 inches tall and 1 inch wide to make it look like there is a lot of cereal in the box. I had a pot of chili going in the instant pot and it is smelling delicious. It is now 11:57 so I can eat it now as it is lunch time.
> Have a great day everyone. What day is it? I guessed Friday, oops it is Thursday.


I hope you don't have to go anywhere with that weather.
We have plastic cereal boxes and dumb the cereal from the cardboard boxes into the plastic ones. The plastic ones stack in the cupboard better because some of the cereal boxes are slightly different sizes.
Enjoy your chili. 
You just made me check my iPad. It is FRIDAY, December 28.
Keep it up, all of you, and I'll be trying to go to work on the weekend :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! I'll be off in a bit for an early coffee date with a friend. She's the run who lives in Tucson most of the year and will be heading back down there on Saturday. It's always great to get a few coffee dates in while she's here. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Did your friend give you any tips about houses in Arizona?
I hope you had a good coffee date.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Hope your day goes well and have fun at the LYS pj party this evening. xxxooo


One lady had a full length nightgown on, with a shawl over top, and tie-dyed leggings under. She looked wonderful.
I didn't wear pjs but I did have my penguin slippers and an oversize squishy cardi wrapped around myself.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Oops. You're right.. sorry. Our bins will be Monday and not today. Holidays are most confusing but fun. Xxxx


I still haven't figured out why my work doesn't just shut down for the whole week. There is only a skeleton crew on this week.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks for those, some great old pictures there! It looks like a really nice place back then and 'hope'fully, it still is!! xxxx


It used to have more mills, and factories, and floods!
The river was blasted out and we don't have floods anymore.
I wish we still had the old train tracks. I think it would have been a nice tourist attraction to ride an old train from the downtown to the park north of town.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you don't have to go anywhere with that weather.
> We have plastic cereal boxes and dumb the cereal from the cardboard boxes into the plastic ones. The plastic ones stack in the cupboard better because some of the cereal boxes are slightly different sizes.
> Enjoy your chili.
> You just made me check my iPad. It is FRIDAY, December 28.
> Keep it up, all of you, and I'll be trying to go to work on the weekend :sm09:


I have the Tupperware cereal keepers. Mr. Wonderful will not use cereal that is in the keepers. I do not know why he doesn't, it is one of his little quirks. 
Our weather did not get cold enough to snow. Yeah, it is in the 50's this a.m. 
The chili was delicious. Everything tastes better made in the instant pot. Today I believe it will be bean and ham soup on the menu.
Purple was trying to confuse us with the day again. However I remembered writing that message yesterday and knew today was Friday. However, I checked just to be sure. :sm01: :sm26:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales. It's been very quiet on here through the night, is everyone recovering from the festive season. Shopping today which will be a novelty, I haven't been out of the house for a fortnight, I wonder if there is still life beyond our valley. Have started another mosaic pattern, will post a picture when I've done a bit more and have decided whether I like it or not. Was going off to catch up but there's nothing there so see you later. xx


Morning. I hope you had a successful shopping trip. Did it include stopping at the yarn store?


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hello from a mild but grey London, 10'C here today. Nothing planned for today, yet again, so I might actually have to do some of the 'h' word :sm14: Catch you all later, have a good one! xxxxxxxxxx


You are going to be doing some hroning?


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It will be wet and warm all day.
> Last night was much quieter at Knit Night. Not as many people as usual. We did have some lovely cookies and sweets.
> I ran out of work yesterday by lunchtime. It was quiet there too. Thank you Jinx for the jigsaw site. I would have thought that security would block that site but it only has one ad that is easily blocked. Although I did hear them complaining about the number of pictures being downloaded. Oops. I can't help it if nothing is beeping.


I did several puzzles this a.m. Seems I slept poorly and got up at 1 a.m. I think doing crosswords, jigsaw, and playing on the computer saves my sanity some early mornings.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> A Toronto Transit bus driver just tried to drive through a car tunnel at one of the stations. The tunnel was 2.9m high. The bus was 3m high. The pictures are lovely. The bus is write-off.[/quote
> Oops the driver should have left some air out of the tires before going under that tunnel.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Oops. You're right.. sorry. Our bins will be Monday and not today. Holidays are most confusing but fun. Xxxx


Gosh, now I am wondering when our bins should go out? Today would be normal, but sometimes with a holiday they are off by a day. I love it now that they gave us huge bins as we do not need to take them out every week. Of course, managing the big buggers is a pain at times.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I have the Tupperware cereal keepers. Mr. Wonderful will not use cereal that is in the keepers. I do not know why he doesn't, it is one of his little quirks.
> Our weather did not get cold enough to snow. Yeah, it is in the 50's this a.m.
> The chili was delicious. Everything tastes better made in the instant pot. Today I believe it will be bean and ham soup on the menu.
> Purple was trying to confuse us with the day again. However I remembered writing that message yesterday and knew today was Friday. However, I checked just to be sure. :sm01: :sm26:


So sorry. I'm in holiday mode xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Did your friend give you any tips about houses in Arizona?
> I hope you had a good coffee date.


Yes, had a good coffee. No, no tips as she's over near Tucson and we're looking over toward the western part of Arizona. She did say it all gets hot there in the summer months! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> One lady had a full length nightgown on, with a shawl over top, and tie-dyed leggings under. She looked wonderful.
> I didn't wear pjs but I did have my penguin slippers and an oversize squishy cardi wrapped around myself.


It sounds like fun! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning Jacky, enjoy your respite from home and the kitchen, we are still hanging on for Sunday to shop!! xxxx


Good morning, interested to know what menus you come up with for the next couple of days. It's lovely not being in the kitchen but have now stocked up for more cooking next week. Dinner in Morrisons today and pasties and runner beans tomorrow so have nearly had two days off. Happy Christmas at last. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> A Toronto Transit bus driver just tried to drive through a car tunnel at one of the stations. The tunnel was 2.9m high. The bus was 3m high. The pictures are lovely. The bus is write-off.


Lorries keep trying to do that under our bridges here, yes they do make interesting pictures, silly b's. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Oops. You're right.. sorry. Our bins will be Monday and not today. Holidays are most confusing but fun. Xxxx


We've been lucky this year, our bin day has stayed the same. One less confusing thing to think of. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you had a successful shopping trip. Did it include stopping at the yarn store?


Morning. No I was very good today and didn't go near the yarn shop, I really must use up some of the stuff filling my settee. A neighbour commented on it on Christmas Eve, didn't let her see up in my den. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Follow us to Bethlehem...


You are just SO sweet my lovely Linky.

Talking of which, thank you for my card and the lovely surprise inside. Love you xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm never going to catch up! I had a lovely Christmas with my brothers but it meant being away from KP for days.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Hi everyone, I've just got through the worst storm ever... 100 km gale winds, broken hydro poles, tree's down all over and just now finally have power after 4 day. Busy around the clock boiling water on the wood stove to fill plastic jugs to keep my tanks alive. One fatality, my beautiful 12 yr old King Kong Parrot fish did not make the outage, probably his age and lack of oxygen aeration. I'll miss his smile.
> The first thing I'm going to do after Christmas is get a generator.. never going through this again! I'll catch up soon. xoxoxo


I hope you have got, or at least ordered, a generator. I cannot imagine having no power for 4 days.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Saxy, hope you have a wonderful day. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I did, thanks.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Janet, have a wonderful day xxxxx


Thanks. I really did.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'm never going to catch up! I had a lovely Christmas with my brothers but it meant being away from KP for days.


We did notice. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Fascinating reading and some great old pictures, thanks Angela! In the up to date section, there looks to be the most beautiful swimming pool, is it public or private? xxxx


It's the public pool. Glad you liked it, i learned some things too.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I'm never going to catch up! I had a lovely Christmas with my brothers but it meant being away from KP for days.


It's terrific that you had a good time, but we did miss you????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> You are just SO sweet my lovely Linky.
> 
> Talking of which, thank you for my card and the lovely surprise inside. Love you xxxxx


Love you too????xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I'm never going to catch up! I had a lovely Christmas with my brothers but it meant being away from KP for days.


Welcome back. Missed you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from a nice lunch at DDs.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a nice lunch at DDs.


Did Bentley go as well? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your trip to the outside world.
> I have a Mystery KAL that is starting Jan 1. One of the designers is Nim Teasdale and I like her designs, so I'm not worried about the "mystery" part.
> Please post as soon as you have the pattern started.


Started the pattern but it was wrong, not my knitting but the pattern so have frogged it and am about to start another one. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm home and in my little bed. I've had a great time but it's nice to come home too. I didn't grocery shop because I'm away agin on Monday for a couple of days. Then we'll get back to some kind of sanity. Hope you've all had a good Christmas. I think Stephens a bit tired but he doesn't listen. I've heard nothing about Karen today yet, probably get a text tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Welcome back. Missed you xxx


Yes, we did! Hope you had a great time away celebrating your birthday and Christmas! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a nice lunch at DDs.


What a love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home and in my little bed. I've had a great time but it's nice to come home too. I didn't grocery shop because I'm away agin on Monday for a couple of days. Then we'll get back to some kind of sanity. Hope you've all had a good Christmas. I think Stephens a bit tired but he doesn't listen. I've heard nothing about Karen today yet, probably get a text tonight.


Glad you made it safely home and that you had a great time. Hopefully Stephen is doing better and that he takes it slow -- but, no, they don't listen. And I hope Karen is doing much better. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home and in my little bed. I've had a great time but it's nice to come home too. I didn't grocery shop because I'm away agin on Monday for a couple of days. Then we'll get back to some kind of sanity. Hope you've all had a good Christmas. I think Stephens a bit tired but he doesn't listen. I've heard nothing about Karen today yet, probably get a text tonight.


Nothing else is quite the same as the comfort of crawling into your own bed after having been gone so long from it.
Cuddle up and i hope you get your rest. Fingers crossed that Stephen listens to you on this.. It takes time to heal back to 100% from his illness. It's admiralthat he wants to get back to doing things, but not reasonable. I'll be sending those good old healing vibes his way. Karen too.
Love you Xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Did Bentley go as well? xx


No. He kept my chair warm. Xx


----------



## jinx

Nap time for me. I just cannot get by on 4 hours sleep a night. Just had lunch of delicious split pea and ham soup. That little instant pot keeps amazing me. Twenty minutes for split pea soup and it tastes better than any soup I spent hours making in the past. I know you are sick of hearing it, but I just love that little pot. I got to the medium size figuring it was bigger than we needed. Wish I had got the large size. Maybe I need two of them. Night nite now.


----------



## binkbrice

Well I am sitting at the hospital with Ds


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Well I am sitting at the hospital with Ds


Oh no, what's happened? xx


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, what happened?


binkbrice said:


> Well I am sitting at the hospital with Ds


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well I am sitting at the hospital with Ds


Oh, no! Sending many comforting hugs and much love to you and many healing vibes to your DS. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Well I am sitting at the hospital with Ds


Hope he's going to be ok xxx


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a nice lunch at DDs.


Ooo he's so adorable !!! Can't get any cuter than that.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you don't have to go anywhere with that weather.
> We have plastic cereal boxes and dumb the cereal from the cardboard boxes into the plastic ones. The plastic ones stack in the cupboard better because some of the cereal boxes are slightly different sizes.
> Enjoy your chili.
> You just made me check my iPad. It is FRIDAY, December 28.
> Keep it up, all of you, and I'll be trying to go to work on the weekend :sm09:


I've never seen those but I'd like them.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. It will turn to snow later today and the rain will make a sheet of ice hidden by snow.
> I was doing so good this a.m. I cleaner out another cupboard and got rid of some things I had not used in years. Then Mr. Wonderful came home with the groceries and I had to rearrange it again. I hate the way they make cereal boxes 14 inches tall and 1 inch wide to make it look like there is a lot of cereal in the box. I had a pot of chili going in the instant pot and it is smelling delicious. It is now 11:57 so I can eat it now as it is lunch time.
> Have a great day everyone. What day is it? I guessed Friday, oops it is Thursday.


I bought a box of ribbon candy and it's narrower than it use to be. I thought it use to have 8 types but this one has 6. Cat food cans hold less and Dixie cups have a pushed in bottom so hold less Icecream but look like they use to. I was going to buy chocolate covered cashews but it was puffed with air and only half full of candy.


----------



## linkan

Lisa's ds had his appendix out. 
The doc said the tip of his appendix was a little swollen and it could someday turn into appendicitis , so they went ahead and took it out. He's out of surgery in a room and going home tomorrow. 
I was surprised that it was his appendix. My experience was so different, but i guess that's the way it goes. 

Lisa's phone is dying so i told her i would fill y'all in. 
Xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

I may have said I stepped on my glasses. I think they were on my head and when I took off my top the glasses flew off onto the rug. I went to get the glass put back and stem straightened but they were at lunch 3 to 4 o'clock and I had to be elsewhere so today's I went again and I'm amazed how quickly they were set right odd thing was my son popped the stem off his glasses ten minutes after I broke mine. Need to get new ones because he tried to crazy glue the stem on and got glue on the lens but. Stem won't hold. Aaaand today I gave him my car key which he said I still had then searching the car under seats on the sides all but found them in the coffee cup with the lid ajar. No idea how they got there.


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I've never seen those but I'd like them.


I've got some of those and I've got one for spaghetti noodles and bread too. I love them. I've always felt better about stored food being in a container rather than a bag or box. Looks nice,they got better on a shelf, and nothing can get into them. .. Win win win ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Lisa's ds had his appendix out.
> The doc said the tip of his appendix was a little swollen and it could someday turn into appendicitis , so they went ahead and took it out. He's out of surgery in a room and going home tomorrow.
> I was surprised that it was his appendix. My experience was so different, but i guess that's the way it goes.
> 
> Lisa's phone is dying so i told her i would fill y'all in.
> Xoxo


Thanks for letting us know, we were left in suspense last night. The same thing happened to me, mine were a bit swollen so they took it out. Glad he's OK. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a wet, misty, dreary Wales. No kitchen chores today an easy dinner. We overslept this morning so got an extra hour in bed, my alarm cock(DH) didn't wake up :sm16: so that was good and then, after I'd got out of bed, he tells me the fire has gone out, no attempt by him to re-light it but I soon got it going. Now catching up and then relaxing for the rest of the day, hope there's something good on the TV but I doubt it. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You are going to be doing some hroning?


Hehehe, no I didn't but I was asked to go into work at 11 a.m. and was there until four, which meant no housework and no getting back on here!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did several puzzles this a.m. Seems I slept poorly and got up at 1 a.m. I think doing crosswords, jigsaw, and playing on the computer saves my sanity some early mornings.


I had a couple of really bad nights this week, something to do with the pills I am taking, I suspect, but I found a puzzle book in the spare room and sat doing puzzles for an hour then finally got back to sleep!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, interested to know what menus you come up with for the next couple of days. It's lovely not being in the kitchen but have now stocked up for more cooking next week. Dinner in Morrisons today and pasties and runner beans tomorrow so have nearly had two days off. Happy Christmas at last. xxxx :sm23:


Food hasn't been too bizarre, cooked my finally defrosted pork loin Thursday, with roasted Mediterranean veggies and had it cold with bubble and squeak yesterday. To be honest, I haven't really thought about today yet, I shall go and rummage in the freezer, see what I can find!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I had a couple of really bad nights this week, something to do with the pills I am taking, I suspect, but I found a puzzle book in the spare room and sat doing puzzles for an hour then finally got back to sleep!!!


Sorry you've had some bad nights. Sounds as if you are doing a lot of time at the shop. You must enjoy it. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a nice lunch at DDs.


....and you were obviously missed!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Started the pattern but it was wrong, not my knitting but the pattern so have frogged it and am about to start another one. xx


How annoying!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Nap time for me. I just cannot get by on 4 hours sleep a night. Just had lunch of delicious split pea and ham soup. That little instant pot keeps amazing me. Twenty minutes for split pea soup and it tastes better than any soup I spent hours making in the past. I know you are sick of hearing it, but I just love that little pot. I got to the medium size figuring it was bigger than we needed. Wish I had got the large size. Maybe I need two of them. Night nite now.


I really must have a look at one of those but I have too many gadgets in my kitchen already. I uses them all but not often!!


----------



## jinx

Glad that is over with. Hoping he recovers quickly without problems.


binkbrice said:


> Well I am sitting at the hospital with Ds


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I bought a box of ribbon candy and it's narrower than it use to be. I thought it use to have 8 types but this one has 6. Cat food cans hold less and Dixie cups have a pushed in bottom so hold less Icecream but look like they use to. I was going to buy chocolate covered cashews but it was puffed with air and only half full of candy.


Yep, they think they can fool us but they do it on everything, slightly smaller chocolate bars, smaller boxes of cereal, less washing powder in the boxes, they think we're dumb!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Lisa's ds had his appendix out.
> The doc said the tip of his appendix was a little swollen and it could someday turn into appendicitis , so they went ahead and took it out. He's out of surgery in a room and going home tomorrow.
> I was surprised that it was his appendix. My experience was so different, but i guess that's the way it goes.
> 
> Lisa's phone is dying so i told her i would fill y'all in.
> Xoxo


Thanks for the update on Mr B, hope he makes a quick recovery so sending him healing vibes!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How annoying!! xx


It's OK, found another one so am up and running on that one, I trawled through all the mosaic patterns on Ravelry and came up with a few dishcloth patterns that can be used on scarves. Wondered where you had gone yesterday. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I may have said I stepped on my glasses. I think they were on my head and when I took off my top the glasses flew off onto the rug. I went to get the glass put back and stem straightened but they were at lunch 3 to 4 o'clock and I had to be elsewhere so today's I went again and I'm amazed how quickly they were set right odd thing was my son popped the stem off his glasses ten minutes after I broke mine. Need to get new ones because he tried to crazy glue the stem on and got glue on the lens but. Stem won't hold. Aaaand today I gave him my car key which he said I still had then searching the car under seats on the sides all but found them in the coffee cup with the lid ajar. No idea how they got there.


Weird how things happen when you've no idea how!!!


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I bought a box of ribbon candy and it's narrower than it use to be. I thought it use to have 8 types but this one has 6. Cat food cans hold less and Dixie cups have a pushed in bottom so hold less Icecream but look like they use to. I was going to buy chocolate covered cashews but it was puffed with air and only half full of candy.


He bought Chex cereal and one box was 2 inches taller than the other. He was surprised as the plain Chex box appears to be smaller than the chocolate Chex. I looked at the weights and the box was bigger weighed 2 ounces less. I see the pushed in bottoms on container on many products. I like grocery shopping online it tells you the cost per ounce.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you've had some bad nights. Sounds as if you are doing a lot of time at the shop. You must enjoy it. Xxx


I do, although it can be back-breaking! It's only over the Christmas period while other volunteers are away or have visitors, hopefully but it has filled a few 'empty' days for me!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I agree with you. Any open food package I put in Tupperware. For some reason Mr. Wonderful will not eat cereal from the cereal keeper.


linkan said:


> I've got some of those and I've got one for spaghetti noodles and bread too. I love them. I've always felt better about stored food being in a container rather than a bag or box. Looks nice,they got better on a shelf, and nothing can get into them. .. Win win win ????


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad the fire is going to keep you warm and cozy. I agree about the T.V. It seems on weekends there is nothing interesting to watch. I am watching "Call the Midwives" on netflix. I find it very interesting. The problem is I have to read the captions as I cannot understand anything they say.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet, misty, dreary Wales. No kitchen chores today an easy dinner. We overslept this morning so got an extra hour in bed, my alarm cock(DH) didn't wake up :sm16: so that was good and then, after I'd got out of bed, he tells me the fire has gone out, no attempt by him to re-light it but I soon got it going. Now catching up and then relaxing for the rest of the day, hope there's something good on the TV but I doubt it. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I had a couple of really bad nights this week, something to do with the pills I am taking, I suspect, but I found a puzzle book in the spare room and sat doing puzzles for an hour then finally got back to sleep!!!


Medications often cause problems with sleep. Glad you were able to go back to sleep after the puzzles. I have tried all the hints on how to get a decent nights sleep. Nothing seems to help. I just go with the flo as it is what it is.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I really must have a look at one of those but I have too many gadgets in my kitchen already. I uses them all but not often!!


This is the first time in my life I have enjoyed cooking. Also the first time that my meals have been tasty. A bonus is how easy clean up is. Just wash the stainless steel pot and wipe off the outside of the pot. 
As the fifth daughter in my family I was the son my father did not have. I was not needed or wanted in the kitchen. I could saw, hammer, mix cement, do electrical and plumbing work, but could not cook or bake.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> This is the first time in my life I have enjoyed cooking. Also the first time that my meals have been tasty. A bonus is how easy clean up is. Just wash the stainless steel pot and wipe off the outside of the pot.
> As the fifth daughter in my family I was the son my father did not have. I was not needed or wanted in the kitchen. I could saw, hammer, mix cement, do electrical and plumbing work, but could not cook or bake.


Sounds just like me, my Mother was too taken up with my brother who was 6 years younger than me so I did everything with my Dad and was never in the kitchen. It was a steep learning curve after I got married. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad the fire is going to keep you warm and cozy. I agree about the T.V. It seems on weekends there is nothing interesting to watch. I am watching "Call the Midwives" on netflix. I find it very interesting. The problem is I have to read the captions as I cannot understand anything they say.


I think everybody mumbles on TV these days but quite often, sub-titles don't seem to be available on some shows. :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> This is the first time in my life I have enjoyed cooking. Also the first time that my meals have been tasty. A bonus is how easy clean up is. Just wash the stainless steel pot and wipe off the outside of the pot.
> As the fifth daughter in my family I was the son my father did not have. I was not needed or wanted in the kitchen. I could saw, hammer, mix cement, do electrical and plumbing work, but could not cook or bake.


I don't remember spending much time in the kitchen as a kid but do remember doing a lot of stuff with my dad, it was more fun anyway!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I don't remember spending much time in the kitchen as a kid but do remember doing a lot of stuff with my dad, it was more fun anyway!!


I know what you mean, Dad and I did fun things that I still remember like smashing up pianos and building chicken runs. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds just like me, my Mother was too taken up with my brother who was 6 years younger than me so I did everything with my Dad and was never in the kitchen. It was a steep learning curve after I got married. xx


My brother is also 6 years younger than me. After 5 girls he was doted on by both parents. He was very spoiled as a child. As an adult he is a much nicer person.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I think everybody mumbles on TV these days but quite often, sub-titles don't seem to be available on some shows. :sm14:


Mr P sometimes has the signing person on in the bottom corner (by mistake) and you seem to spend more time watching them than the film.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> My brother is also 6 years younger than me. After 5 girls he was doted on by both parents. He was very spoiled as a child. As an adult he is a much nicer person.


Mine was spoiled by his Mother, then by his wife and turned out a selfish sod, I don't have anything to do with him now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I was a really Daddy's girl. Luckily my Dad was a good cook, being the second eldest of 9, so along with the cement mixing and wood work, he taught me how to make marmalade and do quite a bit of cooking.

ps. He was also a brilliant knitter.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P sometimes has the signing person on in the bottom corner (by mistake) and you seem to spend more time watching them than the film.


Oh I know what you mean, I know it's great for deaf people but they are so distracting, I find myself trying to match their signs with what is being said. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I was a really Daddy's girl. Luckily my Dad was a good cook, being the second eldest of 9, so along with the cement mixing and wood work, he taught me how to make marmalade and do quite a bit of cooking.
> 
> ps. He was also a brilliant knitter.


The best of both worlds then!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I think everybody mumbles on TV these days but quite often, sub-titles don't seem to be available on some shows. :sm14:


I have found in the last year that almost everything has closed captions. The problem I have with it is sometimes it is so tiny I cannot easily read it. I have the t.v. set to show it EXTRA LARGE, but some programs do not allow that size. I have never been able to understand anyone whose accent is different than mine. So, if you were ever to visit me, I would not understand what you say. :sm03: :sm18:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning (just) from a mild and grey Surrey. Going to do some laundry today and tidy my bag shelf in the wardrobe. I think I might just have to get rid of some old ones as I bought a beautiful purple leather bag yesterday.

Then I intend to do some crafting this afternoon.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Did you get to chop the heads off of chickens and clean out their innards? That was one of my favorite things and amazingly no one seemed to want that job.


Barn-dweller said:


> I know what you mean, Dad and I did fun things that I still remember like smashing up pianos and building chicken runs. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I have found in the last year that almost everything has closed captions. The problem I have with it is sometimes it is so tiny I cannot easily read it. I have the t.v. set to show it EXTRA LARGE, but some programs do not allow that size. I have never been able to understand anyone whose accent is different than mine. So, if you were ever to visit me, I would not understand what you say. :sm03: :sm18:


I am sure you would understand us as June and I are from London and do not have accents!!!!! Others might think different.


----------



## jinx

Yes, happy SATURDAY to everyone. BTW you did not have to mention the color of your new bag. We knew what color it was. ;^) I have been cleaning out cupboards and closets. I often wonder why I bothered saving some things.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (just) from a mild and grey Surrey. Going to do some laundry today and tidy my bag shelf in the wardrobe. I think I might just have to get rid of some old ones as I bought a beautiful purple leather bag yesterday.
> 
> Then I intend to do some crafting this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I am sure you would understand us as June and I are from London and do not have accents!!!!! Others might think different.


I tried to state that politically correctly but I failed. I have the accent and can only understand those that have my accent. Is that better? 
:sm02: :sm01: :sm09: :sm17:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have found in the last year that almost everything has closed captions. The problem I have with it is sometimes it is so tiny I cannot easily read it. I have the t.v. set to show it EXTRA LARGE, but some programs do not allow that size. I have never been able to understand anyone whose accent is different than mine. So, if you were ever to visit me, I would not understand what you say. :sm03: :sm18:


We'd be fine, I'll draw pictures!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes, happy SATURDAY to everyone. BTW you did not have to mention the color of your new bag. We knew what color it was. ;^) I have been cleaning out cupboards and closets. I often wonder why I bothered saving some things.


My answer to that is "You never know when you might need it"! Of course, you never do!!! :sm23: xx


----------



## jinx

After a little wine the pictures would probably get very interesting. After a bit of liquor an acquaintance ended up speaking into her phone and showing me the text. Language need not be a barrier.


London Girl said:


> We'd be fine, I'll draw pictures!!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Yes, happy SATURDAY to everyone. BTW you did not have to mention the color of your new bag. We knew what color it was. ;^) I have been cleaning out cupboards and closets. I often wonder why I bothered saving some things.


I need to get rid of the bags I have not used for ages. Although a lot of them I made myself and I don't want to part with them and others have special memories.. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> After a little wine the pictures would probably get very interesting. After a bit of liquor an acquaintance ended up speaking into her phone and showing me the text. Language need not be a barrier.


There's always a way!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I need to get rid of the bags I have not used for ages. Although a lot of them I made myself and I don't want to part with them and others have special memories.. xx


Put them in the loft?! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I tried to state that politically correctly but I failed. I have the accent and can only understand those that have my accent. Is that better?
> :sm02: :sm01: :sm09: :sm17:


I know exactly what you mean. I was being facetious. When I was young everyonne spoke like me so I thought that was normal and then I heard other people speaking with 'accents'. Of course the BBC used to only employ people who spoke RP (Received pronunciation) all very clipped and proper. Now they employ people with regional accents. If you listened to a recording made in the 50s that accent would sound strange too.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Put them in the loft?! xxxx


Can't do that. House rule is nothing goes in the loft (barring Christmas decorations and suite cases) and every time we go up there we have to bring something down to throw away. Which reminds me why do I stil have DDs wedding dress and all her old school books there. She now has her own loft!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I do, although it can be back-breaking! It's only over the Christmas period while other volunteers are away or have visitors, hopefully but it has filled a few 'empty' days for me!! xxxx


You are always welcome here if you have an 'empty' day xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Can't do that. House rule is nothing goes in the loft (barring Christmas decorations and suite cases) and every time we go up there we have to bring something down to throw away. Which reminds me why do I stil have DDs wedding dress and all her old school books there. She now has her own loft!


Good point! Well that's something you can get rid of, then you'll have room for your bags! Failing that, get a grip and send them to the Cancer Research shop!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

tat'sgran said:


> The joy of family at Christmas. Can't beat it. Time to relax now and plan for 2019. xo wendy


Hallo Wendy.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You are always welcome here if you have an 'empty' day xxxxxx


I know honey but that involves me sitting on my b**t for hours but at the shop, I move about a lot more!! xxxx

Just Whatsapp'd you!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Well...he's definitely gone for them. They are only painkillers and she's not even in pain. He is 80 this year. I think it's atrocious. Well that's my moan again.


That's just downright selfish. I forgot my painkillers as well, and managed without them.


----------



## SaxonLady

Thank you all for your lovely birthday wishes.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you all for your lovely birthday wishes.


I'm glad they worked and you had a good day!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Did you get to chop the heads off of chickens and clean out their innards? That was one of my favorite things and amazingly no one seemed to want that job.


No we just built the house for them to live in not die in. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I am sure you would understand us as June and I are from London and do not have accents!!!!! Others might think different.


Definitely. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Yes, happy SATURDAY to everyone. BTW you did not have to mention the color of your new bag. We knew what color it was. ;^) I have been cleaning out cupboards and closets. I often wonder why I bothered saving some things.


If you move you get really ruthless. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I tried to state that politically correctly but I failed. I have the accent and can only understand those that have my accent. Is that better?
> :sm02: :sm01: :sm09: :sm17:


First time was just fine. xx :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like you did everything right. Enjoy the rest of your day.


I'm actually worried that Barny got carried away and stuffed her DH!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Lisa's ds had his appendix out.
> The doc said the tip of his appendix was a little swollen and it could someday turn into appendicitis , so they went ahead and took it out. He's out of surgery in a room and going home tomorrow.
> I was surprised that it was his appendix. My experience was so different, but i guess that's the way it goes.
> 
> Lisa's phone is dying so i told her i would fill y'all in.
> Xoxo


Thank you for the update! Sending many healing hugs to him! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's going to be another windy and gusty day here today. Not much planned, so will get more knitting in. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you for the update! Sending many healing hugs to him! xxxooo


Thank you for letting us know. Hope the healing goes well.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'm actually worried that Barny got carried away and stuffed her DH!


Unfortunately no, he's still alive and kicking. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> It's after lunch now... going to celebrate with a Bailey's, care to join me sister? xxx


I did, several actually!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> This is highly unlikely but sometimes I think about a day when we all can be in the same room together with our knitting and food... it's a nice dream isn't it!


Heaven on Earth!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Trish! xxxooo


Oh, Trish, I missed your birthday! It was my BF's as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh no what an awful pain! So much work to do too to get it straightened. Glad to hear you were onto it before damage could be done, good job!! Xxxx


What she said!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello yawl....I've been texting with Karen, she says she's on the mend, her mend might not be the same as the hospitals mend????

Thankyou Angela for the lovely card that came this morning from you. And the gorgeous gifts. I feel so honored. I've left you a talk message on what's app. Thanks so much.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Okay.. I really hate to say this because it means I'm a big spoiled rotten baby...
> Dh often cooks and brings it to me in bed... Like sometimes everyday. And we will sit and watch cartoons together while we eat.
> He knows how much i hurt God love him, so he takes care of me. Of course on my good days i do the same for him. It's just i have more bad days than good anymore. ...
> Spoiled rotten right?????


Hardly if you are in pain. Being looked after is not spoilt.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> If only we could win a lottery.


Euro lottery is 107 million tonight!


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately no, he's still alive and kicking. xx :sm16:


Be careful what you wish for barny. It's no joke when they aren't here.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We did notice. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


My excuse is that I was having fun.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a nice lunch at DDs.


Did he go too? He looks exhausted.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Did Bentley go as well? xx


You beat me to it!


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we did! Hope you had a great time away celebrating your birthday and Christmas! xxxooo


I did. I have always loved Christmas. I actually spent ONE Christmas in my entire life away from my brothers. I was in hospital and in the army.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Lisa's ds had his appendix out.
> The doc said the tip of his appendix was a little swollen and it could someday turn into appendicitis , so they went ahead and took it out. He's out of surgery in a room and going home tomorrow.
> I was surprised that it was his appendix. My experience was so different, but i guess that's the way it goes.
> 
> Lisa's phone is dying so i told her i would fill y'all in.
> Xoxo


Thank you Angela. He'll be fine now. Better off without it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Euro lottery is 107 million tonight!


Yes and I won £8-10 on it, we won't get far on that. xx :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Be careful what you wish for barny. It's no joke when they aren't here.


Oh I know that Susan but they are there to be got at, it's what they're for. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> My excuse is that I was having fun.


Good for you. xx :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I have found in the last year that almost everything has closed captions. The problem I have with it is sometimes it is so tiny I cannot easily read it. I have the t.v. set to show it EXTRA LARGE, but some programs do not allow that size. I have never been able to understand anyone whose accent is different than mine. So, if you were ever to visit me, I would not understand what you say. :sm03: :sm18:


We would work it out. We would slow down and explain anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I am sure you would understand us as June and I are from London and do not have accents!!!!! Others might think different.


You have correct accents, not Cockney. Mine has a slight twang of silly Sussex, but is basically London.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I was being facetious. When I was young everyonne spoke like me so I thought that was normal and then I heard other people speaking with 'accents'. Of course the BBC used to only employ people who spoke RP (Received pronunciation) all very clipped and proper. Now they employ people with regional accents. If you listened to a recording made in the 50s that accent would sound strange too.


I loved it when I joined the Army and we all had different accents. It was a real eye opener (or ear)


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm glad they worked and you had a good day!! xxxx


Of course they worked. Good wishes always help.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately no, he's still alive and kicking. xx :sm16:


You said he was stuffed!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes and I won £8-10 on it, we won't get far on that. xx :sm25:


At least you won. Holiday money.


----------



## SaxonLady

Wow, I finally caught up. It is now quite late and DH is cooking. I'm off.


----------



## linkan

Lisa and her ds are on their way home. He's in good spirits so that's good. ????.
Not doing much today, maybe knit , maybe sew.... Maybe just sleep lol. There's a good chance I'll do all three ????
Love you all xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Lisa and her ds are on their way home. He's in good spirits so that's good. ????.
> Not doing much today, maybe knit , maybe sew.... Maybe just sleep lol. There's a good chance I'll do all three ????
> Love you all xoxox


Pleased he's on his way home, they don't keep you in long do they? I was kicked out the next day as well. Love your plans for the day. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I am sure you would understand us as June and I are from London and do not have accents!!!!! Others might think different.





SaxonLady said:


> You have correct accents, not Cockney. Mine has a slight twang of silly Sussex, but is basically London.


Well .... I suppose that makes me sort of London also, cos my accent is similar to June & Josephine; to my ears anyway ..... I am often told that I don't sound very Australian, a French surgeon even thought I was English!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I trust you all had a wonderful Christmas, and are relaxing until New Years celebrations!
I have been with dd5 since Wednesday, caught up with dd2, and was hoping to catch up with dd1; but that won't be happening this trip, perhaps next trip down this way! Oh well ..... they have their lives to live! :sm19:

And now to catch up. :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Not complaining here. It's wonderful outside. You have a wonderful day, too! :sm02: xxxooo


It has been quite warm in Adelaide, & the aircon is broken, so inside has been almost unbearable during the day, & not much better outside.

There are lorikeets in the palm trees next door, and they have babies; there is also a pair of grey birds, but I don't know what they are, they argue with the parrots over the palm fruit.

Sorry about the size of the bird, but they are not very big, and I haven't worked out how to do a closeup yet ..... new phone!! :sm06: :sm05:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> One year I got a compass.... then I thought ok, he wants to keep me around after all! Gushy has never been for us. :sm23:


I don't think gushy is all it's made out to be!! I have always preferred the more down to earth, it's more trustworthy! ????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> If you remember I fixed mine by putting it in the washing machine!


That's one way of doing it, I gather it didn't work again?????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It might happen eventually. xx :sm24: :sm24:


I love your optimism, if only teleporters were a real thing!????????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Among my gifts first year married he included a tool kit and calculator. It did surprise me. But he also gave me 3 lovely sweaters one was turquoise with a big cute tweety bird on the front. When I wore it to school the kids loved it too. One year for her birthday my friend's hub gave her a lawn mower. I guess so SHE could do a better job mowing their lawn.


One year my ex-hub gave me a wall unit, that he had wanted; he soon learnt how not appreciated it was! We didn't last much longer, after that, but that wasn't the reason! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I dream of it all the time too. It's not unlikely at all. Its just going to take some serious saving lol. I've got a jar that I'm saving money to try to make that dream happen.????
> Xoxo
> 
> Merry Christmas ????????


I checked the cost of a trip from Aus to the UK, will take huge savings. Would have been a big help, if I hadn't had to spend all of my super when I finished working; but at least I don't have any huge bills hanging over our heads! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh ! And ds said he loved the gloves and was very happy with them. Bless his heart????


You really didn't expect him to say anything different, did you? :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> No he had been and gone by the time I started watching him. xx


Apparently he doesn't have the white kangaroos anymore, one of the tv channels is trying to introduce the idea of llamas, or alpaccas :sm16: , for the Australian run! I will have to nip that idea in the bud! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just asked Mr P if he'd like to bring me breakfast in bed and he said No! It's not good for me????????????????


Since when is breakfast not good for you??? :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Trish. Liads of love and hugs. Xxxxx


From me also, even though it is just a tad late! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good mor...(oops too late) afternoon from a grey and mild Surrey. I am at last having breakfast or lunch, whatever. Plenty of food for an easy leftovers meal later.
> 
> Have challenged Mr P to a game of Jenga later, I had forgotten what fun it was. Might even play a few other games - cards, Scrabble etc.
> 
> Had some lovely presents from the family and the one from DD came in a sweet little hessian bag that is crying out to be decorated. Spoke to the family in France yesterday, so all in all it was a perfect Christmas day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone, just in case you, like me, had forgotten which day of the week it is. xxx


It is Sunday afternoon now. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Ahhh, we've never had an LYS as far as I know, wish we did!!


There used to be a really good combined yarn & fabric store in my local shopping street; but it closed when the owner retired, and there was no new owner. 
A fabric/quilting shop opened, but I don't think it is well used; as the owner is a smoker, so all of her merchandise smells of smoke - not good for business!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Well my Christmas Eve present was an email from Amazon that my account's email was successfully changed to some Bozo from Russian internet account. We were on the way to the family party so I had immediate access to my phone and saw the email immediately and I called Amazon right away. I ended up with a great customer service person and got the whole account shut down and all private information including addresses and credit card #'s removed. No orders had been placed and no credit card use anywhere so I got the crook before he/she could do any damage there. I was on the phone for nearly 40 minutes so had stayed in the car to do it. It sure put a damper on the festivities.
> 
> I worked with Amazon today to re-activate under an old gmail account I never use. But, when I went into that account, there were emails from the last 6 months of about 5 blocked attempts to get access (not me). So I deleted that account and created a new one. Some crook has been very determined! Amazon is investigating to see how they were able to make the change. I changed account details in here and on eBay too.


That is a very wise move on your behalf. You were very fortunate that you were able to sort everything out immediately, and Amazon also seem to be on the ball. I hope you have no further problems! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> We have a new yarn store in Duncan, called "All Tied Up" I think the sister's that visited will remember that Ingrid's Yarns retired and this lovely lady bought all her remaining stock. Bringing in lot's of new yarns in the New Year. It's nice to have more than one shop in the area thats a bit closer to me. This lady is also having other craft supplies to keep her afloat and she also has a knitting corner.


That sounds like a good store to have in your area, just wish there was a good one near me! :sm19:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That's rather scary Jeanette, sort of makes me want to go and upgrade my passwords a bit. Have you noticed spam emails showing up in you email lately? The last 6 months have been fine and now they are showing up again...


I set my email up so that the spam emails mostly go into the spam folder,and they only rarely go into the main folder.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Okay.. I really hate to say this because it means I'm a big spoiled rotten baby...
> Dh often cooks and brings it to me in bed... Like sometimes everyday. And we will sit and watch cartoons together while we eat.
> He knows how much i hurt God love him, so he takes care of me. Of course on my good days i do the same for him. It's just i have more bad days than good anymore. ...
> Spoiled rotten right?????


No ..... just doing what he can to help you feel better. :sm17:


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Yep, they think they can fool us but they do it on everything, slightly smaller chocolate bars, smaller boxes of cereal, less washing powder in the boxes, they think we're dumb!!!


Best we can do is shop sales and places that give good deals. I love peeps but they wanted 2 dollars for just a few I didn't want them that bad...mom use to say "I'm not pregnant". (No cravings). Now I found a multi pack in bj warehouse for $10. I have enough to last 6 months. I am able to just have 1 or 2 pieces and stop.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> I've got some of those and I've got one for spaghetti noodles and bread too. I love them. I've always felt better about stored food being in a container rather than a bag or box. Looks nice,they got better on a shelf, and nothing can get into them. .. Win win win ????


Where did you find them?


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I had a couple of really bad nights this week, something to do with the pills I am taking, I suspect, but I found a puzzle book in the spare room and sat doing puzzles for an hour then finally got back to sleep!!!


If I eat something sugary the sugar knocks me out


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Weird how things happen when you've no idea how!!!


The way my days go I'm like Lucile Ball when the chocolates were coming down the conveyer and she was trying to catch them. I think that's why things get jumbled. Today I tried to clean the dishwasher that's not working right, returned library book and picked up one I requested, stopped to get son's meds which they called for me to pick up but when I got there said not ready til January 14, stopped at the ATM for food money, returned rolls to the market because they sold them to me December 24 but they expired December 14, got pizza for dinner, straightened out a st k of bills and papers All small things but they keep me hopping. I have about 20 more small things to do. I rested by knitting a bit, redid nail polish because my nails looked awful, and watched a tv show. I bought a small file box and binder in an attempt to be organized this coming year.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> He bought Chex cereal and one box was 2 inches taller than the other. He was surprised as the plain Chex box appears to be smaller than the chocolate Chex. I looked at the weights and the box was bigger weighed 2 ounces less. I see the pushed in bottoms on container on many products. I like grocery shopping online it tells you the cost per ounce.


I'm not sure how to shop online for grocery but it's good to know the cost per ounce. I check ounces on the shelf items as you do. I read that items on lower shelf are sometimes cheaper and I think end cap items may not be the best deals. I also choose milk and such from the back of the shelf because the use by dates are better. Same for bread and mini pies.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad the fire is going to keep you warm and cozy. I agree about the T.V. It seems on weekends there is nothing interesting to watch. I am watching "Call the Midwives" on netflix. I find it very interesting. The problem is I have to read the captions as I cannot understand anything they say.


I like that show too, especially the lady and man with the store. I miss Trixi and the woman that they killed off. Is the minister still on the Sh
show?


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds just like me, my Mother was too taken up with my brother who was 6 years younger than me so I did everything with my Dad and was never in the kitchen. It was a steep learning curve after I got married. xx


My mom was just queen of the kitchen and I had to learn when I got married as you had to. Fortunately both hubs had mom's who didn't cook and they knew how so between us we didn't starve. I do ok with an oven recipe but my stove top cooking is miserable. I didn't time pots on the stove well so they are done at the same time..


----------



## jinx

https://www.pbs.org/video/holiday-special-2018-t0pbmn/ Link to 2018 Christmas special of Call the Midwives. Trixi, Vi, and Fred are on. 


jollypolly said:


> I like that show too, especially the lady and man with the store. I miss Trixi and the woman that they killed off. Is the minister still on the Sh
> show?


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I'm not sure how to shop online for grocery but it's good to know the cost per ounce. I check ounces on the shelf items as you do. I read that items on lower shelf are sometimes cheaper and I think end cap items may not be the best deals. I also choose milk and such from the back of the shelf because the use by dates are better. Same for bread and mini pies.


You are so right. The products at eye level are the most expensive. Items above and below eye level have better prices. Milk is on thing we waste a lot. I often think I should buy half gallons, but they cost almost as much as a full gallon. Some people freeze milk. I have never tried that.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales. Done my stint in the kitchen and now waiting to put it in the oven. Caught up on here and now wondering what to do, knit? washing? take Christmas stuff down? I'll sit and think about it. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It has been quite warm in Adelaide, & the aircon is broken, so inside has been almost unbearable during the day, & not much better outside.
> 
> There are lorikeets in the palm trees next door, and they have babies; there is also a pair of grey birds, but I don't know what they are, they argue with the parrots over the palm fruit.
> 
> Sorry about the size of the bird, but they are not very big, and I haven't worked out how to do a closeup yet ..... new phone!! :sm06: :sm05:


Beautiful! I remember seeing many of those during our trips 'down under'!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> One year my ex-hub gave me a wall unit, that he had wanted; he soon learnt how not appreciated it was! We didn't last much longer, after that, but that wasn't the reason! :sm06: :sm06:


But it probably didn't help!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> There used to be a really good combined yarn & fabric store in my local shopping street; but it closed when the owner retired, and there was no new owner.
> A fabric/quilting shop opened, but I don't think it is well used; as the owner is a smoker, so all of her merchandise smells of smoke - not good for business!! :sm06: :sm06:


I was obsessed with Lincraft in Sydney and Parramatta, fabulous shop and I bought back some great fabric from there!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Best we can do is shop sales and places that give good deals. I love peeps but they wanted 2 dollars for just a few I didn't want them that bad...mom use to say "I'm not pregnant". (No cravings). Now I found a multi pack in bj warehouse for $10. I have enough to last 6 months. I am able to just have 1 or 2 pieces and stop.


I had to Google Peeps, we don't have them here but they look cute!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I like that show too, especially the lady and man with the store. I miss Trixi and the woman that they killed off. Is the minister still on the Sh
> show?


Not to spoil the Christmas show for you but Trixie came back! I too miss the one that died, Jenny Lee but they mentioned in the Christmas show that her husband the vicar had gone out to meet her father, also a vicar I think, maybe in Africa?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You are so right. The products at eye level are the most expensive. Items above and below eye level have better prices. Milk is on thing we waste a lot. I often think I should buy half gallons, but they cost almost as much as a full gallon. Some people freeze milk. I have never tried that.


We buy long-life milk, it keep forever!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a very grey London, how I long for some sunshine! It's mild though, 11'C. Going food shopping shortly, I feel like Old Mother Hubbard at the moment!

Have had a painful foot for a couple of days, no idea what it is but it 'urts! It seems to be better if I keep moving but that's not really my style!!

Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We buy long-life milk, it keep forever!!


We buy Cravendale which lasts longer than ordinary milk, good morning, are you off shopping soon? The last shop of the year but I'm sure there will be many more next year. :sm09: Actually got of my backside and put some washing in as we seem to be running out of clothes, dinner is in the oven and I'm back sitting down. :sm23: Enjoy shopping :sm15: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very grey London, how I long for some sunshine! It's mild though, 11'C. Going food shopping shortly, I feel like Old Mother Hubbard at the moment!
> 
> Have had a painful foot for a couple of days, no idea what it is but it 'urts! It seems to be better if I keep moving but that's not really my style!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


You'll look a right Derby and Joan hobbling round the shop. :sm15: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very grey London, how I long for some sunshine! It's mild though, 11'C. Going food shopping shortly, I feel like Old Mother Hubbard at the moment!
> 
> Have had a painful foot for a couple of days, no idea what it is but it 'urts! It seems to be better if I keep moving but that's not really my style!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Sorry you have a hurty foot. Is it the one you broke? Take care. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you have a hurty foot. Is it the one you broke? Take care. xxxx


That would explain it. When she reached about 60 my mother's ankle, which she broke in her thirties, started hurting when it was cold and damp.


----------



## SaxonLady

Good morning all. I'm off to get a coffee. 2nd of the day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Did a bit of embroidery and beading last night. A bit mindless but I can't settle on what to do. I have a few ideas though.

Nothing much planned for today, but Mr P want to walk down town. I'm still in pjs and quite comfy, maybe he would like to go on his own.

Have a happy lazy Sunday, xx


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Where did you find them?


I got mine from tupperware years ago. They could probably do with an upgrade . i looooooove my spaghetti noodle one. So simple but the most useful item in my pantry. I bet you can find them online. I may have to look myself, i would love it even more in purple ????


----------



## linkan

It's almost 7am don't know why I'm awake but dh is snoring away so I'm going back to bed lol ! 
Have a beautiful Sunday y'all xoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> I got mine from tupperware years ago. They could probably do with an upgrade . i looooooove my spaghetti noodle one. So simple but the most useful item in my pantry. I bet you can find them online. I may have to look myself, i would love it even more in purple ????


There are still "dealers" for Tupperware, but they are so expensive. I've gone to using glass or aluminum again to help get rid of some of the plastic in my life.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> It's almost 7am don't know why I'm awake but dh is snoring away so I'm going back to bed lol !
> Have a beautiful Sunday y'all xoxo


Good day, Sunday! The blueberry muffins are in the oven to add to our breakfast fare. The breakfast casserole from DDIL and the quiche from DD are almost gone. The photography shoot yesterday was fun. The DGC were wonderful and we all had a lot of laughs.

We don't have rights to them yet, but the one I shared from the photographee's FB page is the youngest granddaughter. The next two generations fill us with pride.

The inspection was here on Friday...it turns out the inspector is from a street two blocks away so us damikiar with the house, house builder, contractor who did our improvements over the years etc. Too bad he couldn't share with the Korean speaking buyer's. Fingers crossed. The brother who is from Seattle was on the phone with the inspector...our realtor said the inspector looked perturbed.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We buy Cravendale which lasts longer than ordinary milk, good morning, are you off shopping soon? The last shop of the year but I'm sure there will be many more next year. :sm09: Actually got of my backside and put some washing in as we seem to be running out of clothes, dinner is in the oven and I'm back sitting down. :sm23: Enjoy shopping :sm15: xxxx


It wasn't too bad, the new parking restrictions have been lifted for the 'holiday season' but the car park was still beautifully empty! We had £25 of points vouchers which reduced the bill to about the normal weekly cost, in spite of missing a whole week's shopping over Christmas!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll look a right Derby and Joan hobbling round the shop. :sm15: xxxx


I had the trolley to lean on and it seems to be a bit better for the exercise but earlier this morning, I could see me being pushed around the store in a wheelchair!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you have a hurty foot. Is it the one you broke? Take care. xxxx


No, it's the other one bizarrely but it hurts like the previously broken one does sometimes!?! :sm22: Thank you for the sympathy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That would explain it. When she reached about 60 my mother's ankle, which she broke in her thirties, started hurting when it was cold and damp.


Yep, that happens to me too. Hope that one doesn't start hurting as well!! :sm16: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Did a bit of embroidery and beading last night. A bit mindless but I can't settle on what to do. I have a few ideas though.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, but Mr P want to walk down town. I'm still in pjs and quite comfy, maybe he would like to go on his own.
> 
> Have a happy lazy Sunday, xx


Threaten to go in your pjs!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Good day, Sunday! The blueberry muffins are in the oven to add to our breakfast fare. The breakfast casserole from DDIL and the quiche from DD are almost gone. The photography shoot yesterday was fun. The DGC were wonderful and we all had a lot of laughs.
> 
> We don't have rights to them yet, but the one I shared from the photographee's FB page is the youngest granddaughter. The next two generations fill us with pride.
> 
> The inspection was here on Friday...it turns out the inspector is from a street two blocks away so us damikiar with the house, house builder, contractor who did our improvements over the years etc. Too bad he couldn't share with the Korean speaking buyer's. Fingers crossed. The brother who is from Seattle was on the phone with the inspector...our realtor said the inspector looked perturbed.


I hope he just had gas and that nothing is amiss :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I will indeed have a restful Sunday. Seems the most I can accomplish is a walk down the hall for coffee. Hope your day is pleasant.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales. Done my stint in the kitchen and now waiting to put it in the oven. Caught up on here and now wondering what to do, knit? washing? take Christmas stuff down? I'll sit and think about it. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Not to spoil the Christmas show for you but Trixie came back! I too miss the one that died, Jenny Lee but they mentioned in the Christmas show that her husband the vicar had gone out to meet her father, also a vicar I think, maybe in Africa?


The vicar's wife was Barbara?


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> We buy long-life milk, it keep forever!!


Hm. I have not heard of long-life milk. Does it truly keep forever?


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very grey London, how I long for some sunshine! It's mild though, 11'C. Going food shopping shortly, I feel like Old Mother Hubbard at the moment!
> 
> Have had a painful foot for a couple of days, no idea what it is but it 'urts! It seems to be better if I keep moving but that's not really my style!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like symptoms of plantar fasciitis. Very painful, but Mr. Google has ideas how to make it all better. Hope whatever it is becomes a quick fix for you.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> We buy Cravendale which lasts longer than ordinary milk, good morning, are you off shopping soon? The last shop of the year but I'm sure there will be many more next year. :sm09: Actually got of my backside and put some washing in as we seem to be running out of clothes, dinner is in the oven and I'm back sitting down. :sm23: Enjoy shopping :sm15: xxxx


Mr. Google says Cravendale last longer but costs twice as much. Milk only costs $1.70 a gallon and lasts a least one week so we get a fresh one every week. I do not believe we have that available over here.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll look a right Derby and Joan hobbling round the shop. :sm15: xxxx


Mr. Wonderful and I would look like Darby and Joan also. I am so lucky to have him to lean on and at times he is lucky to have me to lean on.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> That would explain it. When she reached about 60 my mother's ankle, which she broke in her thirties, started hurting when it was cold and damp.


I know how awful cold and damp weather can make all my previously broken bones ache. It was a perfectly miserable week around here with the low barometric pressure, cold and dampness. Mr. Wonderful is also suffering as he also has had many broken bones. We are indeed glad long hours of sunlight are on the way.


----------



## jinx

Happy lazy Sunday to you too. I bet a walk will lift your day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Did a bit of embroidery and beading last night. A bit mindless but I can't settle on what to do. I have a few ideas though.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, but Mr P want to walk down town. I'm still in pjs and quite comfy, maybe he would like to go on his own.
> 
> Have a happy lazy Sunday, xx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I got mine from tupperware years ago. They could probably do with an upgrade . i looooooove my spaghetti noodle one. So simple but the most useful item in my pantry. I bet you can find them online. I may have to look myself, i would love it even more in purple ????


My cupboard is filled with Tupperware. When I had the pantry built I had the shelves made the exact depth to fit my Tupperware. It is expensive, but lasts forever and has a lifetime guarantee. Some of mine is 50+ years old.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Threaten to go in your pjs!! xxxx


Managed to get out of going, really because Mr P was so engrossed in his Wasgij. I have spent a long time doing WI emails and getting things sorted for next year.

Take care with that ankle and if it doesn't feel better soon get to the doctors. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> My cupboard is filled with Tupperware. When I had the pantry built I had the shelves made the exact depth to fit my Tupperware. It is expensive, but lasts forever and has a lifetime guarantee. Some of mine is 50+ years old.


I think I still have some very ancient tupperware. Modern stuff just doesn't seem to last as long. xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The vicar's wife was Barbara?


Oh, right, of course, I got confused (it happens often) with the originator of the books!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hm. I have not heard of long-life milk. Does it truly keep forever?


Well we keep it in the cupboard for weeks sometimes and it's never 'turned', I think it's pasteurised but doesn't taste any different to us.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sounds like symptoms of plantar fasciitis. Very painful, but Mr. Google has ideas how to make it all better. Hope whatever it is becomes a quick fix for you.


That crossed my mind, I have a friend and a BIL with that condition. It os on the top of my foot, not the sole, towards my little toe side about halfway along, it feels bruised. I shall Google PF!!

Edit: Having asked Mr Google, I think it is not PF. However, I looked a little further and I think it is extensor tendonitis, caused by wearing shoes that are tight across the foot and I was wearing such shoes at the shop on Friday. The cure is rest and ice, I wonder if it's all right to have the ice in a gin and tonic?!! :sm23: Thank you for prompting me to research!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Managed to get out of going, really because Mr P was so engrossed in his Wasgij. I have spent a long time doing WI emails and getting things sorted for next year.
> 
> Take care with that ankle and if it doesn't feel better soon get to the doctors. xxx


Yes mum!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I've had another relaxing day and tomorrow I go back to Stephens. Then I'm home and at
Free grocery shopping I can. Get back to normal. I trust you are all well? And Ben is doing fine.

Karen wants to come home tomorrow., but she'll have to wait and see. Her son Paul is coming up for the week with his family. So it would be nice for her.

I shall do a catch up now.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I had the trolley to lean on and it seems to be a bit better for the exercise but earlier this morning, I could see me being pushed around the store in a wheelchair!!! xxxx


I hope it quits hurting soon. Sending healing hugs to you. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Well we keep it in the cupboard for weeks sometimes and it's never 'turned', I think it's pasteurised but doesn't taste any different to us.


You knew I was going to say Mr. Google says, it is pasteurized longer than our milk is. It last 6 to 9 months. Our milk must be pasteurized before sale.
As I was researching this I saw that organic milk, which we can buy, also lasts longer because it is also processed longer. I might have to try that.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You knew I was going to say Mr. Google says, it is pasteurized longer than our milk is. It last 6 to 9 months. Our milk must be pasteurized before sale.
> As I was researching this I saw that organic milk, which we can buy, also lasts longer because it is also processed longer. I might have to try that.


Is Christmas over? You've changed you avatar to something warmer. xx :sm09:


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Sounds like symptoms of plantar fasciitis. Very painful, but Mr. Google has ideas how to make it all better. Hope whatever it is becomes a quick fix for you.


Love your new avatar????

I've got that..both feet. Of your up moving around it's not so bad, you've got the tendon all stretched out. But sit for a bit or first thing in the morning is like walking on knives. 
I have the "boot" but i take it off in my sleep lol.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That crossed my mind, I have a friend and a BIL with that condition. It os on the top of my foot, not the sole, towards my little toe side about halfway along, it feels bruised. I shall Google PF!!
> 
> Edit: Having asked Mr Google, I think it is not PF. However, I looked a little further and I think it is extensor tendonitis, caused by wearing shoes that are tight across the foot and I was wearing such shoes at the shop on Friday. The cure is rest and ice, I wonder if it's all right to have the ice in a gin and tonic?!! :sm23: Thank you for prompting me to research!!


That makes more sense. Mine is dead center of my foot. Very stabby pain . i don't want to have the surgery, so i do exercises to try to keep it stretched so i don't lose ROM.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Pleased he's on his way home, they don't keep you in long do they? I was kicked out the next day as well. Love your plans for the day. xx


No they don't and as soon as he started moving around he bruised pretty bad around his belly button incision!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> No they don't and as soon as he started moving around he bruised pretty bad around his belly button incision!


I don't think they are all that gentle when you're asleep, did they stitch him or glue him, I was glued. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think they are all that gentle when you're asleep, did they stitch him or glue him, I was glued. xx


They glued him and used those steri strips one came off so I had to go and get some to put back on it as it start to bleed a little.....I can't seem to win this year roll 2019!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> They glued him and used those steri strips one came off so I had to go and get some to put back on it as it start to bleed a little.....I can't seem to win this year roll 2019!


Not long now. xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That crossed my mind, I have a friend and a BIL with that condition. It os on the top of my foot, not the sole, towards my little toe side about halfway along, it feels bruised. I shall Google PF!!
> 
> Edit: Having asked Mr Google, I think it is not PF. However, I looked a little further and I think it is extensor tendonitis, caused by wearing shoes that are tight across the foot and I was wearing such shoes at the shop on Friday. The cure is rest and ice, I wonder if it's all right to have the ice in a gin and tonic?!! :sm23: Thank you for prompting me to research!!


It could also be a bone spur. I've got bunches of those too. ????


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> My answer to that is "You never know when you might need it"! Of course, you never do!!! :sm23: xx


The next day after you get rid of something is the day you need it and it's gone.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> I need to get rid of the bags I have not used for ages. Although a lot of them I made myself and I don't want to part with them and others have special memories.. xx


I've read it's good to take a picture of the item and get rid of it but that has neverrr worked for me.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I was being facetious. When I was young everyonne spoke like me so I thought that was normal and then I heard other people speaking with 'accents'. Of course the BBC used to only employ people who spoke RP (Received pronunciation) all very clipped and proper. Now they employ people with regional accents. If you listened to a recording made in the 50s that accent would sound strange too.


My speech teacher in college thought I came from Connecticut because of the way I say man, hand,flag and such. Whatever I do with the 'a' I guess it's how they say it on Connecticut. But I've never been there. In my first class a boy asked to shoot something into the basket which I thought meant like in basketball but there it meant put it in the basket. We callled our front steps a 'stoop' we'd sit on the stooop. They called a stoop a porch.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Can't do that. House rule is nothing goes in the loft (barring Christmas decorations and suite cases) and every time we go up there we have to bring something down to throw away. Which reminds me why do I stil have DDs wedding dress and all her old school books there. She now has her own loft!


Is a loft the same as an attic?


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you all for your lovely birthday wishes.


Belated wishes from me. I hope your day was great.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> One year my ex-hub gave me a wall unit, that he had wanted; he soon learnt how not appreciated it was! We didn't last much longer, after that, but that wasn't the reason! :sm06: :sm06:


My first hub gave good gifts but best of all were the cards he chose and flowers. Just gorgeous. If he didn't drink and wanted children we'd still be together I'm guessing.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> https://www.pbs.org/video/holiday-special-2018-t0pbmn/ Link to 2018 Christmas special of Call the Midwives. Trixi, Vi, and Fred are on.


Thanks. I'll go there tomorrow. I'm trying to get caught up here.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> You are so right. The products at eye level are the most expensive. Items above and below eye level have better prices. Milk is on thing we waste a lot. I often think I should buy half gallons, but they cost almost as much as a full gallon. Some people freeze milk. I have never tried that.


I don't use milk fast or bread. I feel guilty when it goes bad.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp, drizzly Wales, hope the weather improves next year although I think it's going to get colder. Nothing planned for today and not planning to stay up to see the New Year in, will be all tucked up in my little bed. We don't get any fireworks around here to disturb us. Enjoy yourselves if you are having a party. Going to try and take some photos if it is light enough. See you later. xx


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I had to Google Peeps, we don't have them here but they look cute!!


They are marshmallo texture but cristy on the outside . Very sweet. A few years ago I found two stuffed toys that were peep birds. They wear Christmas hats. I keep them On my dashboard year round. So cute


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> My speech teacher in college thought I came from Connecticut because of the way I say man, hand,flag and such. Whatever I do with the 'a' I guess it's how they say it on Connecticut. But I've never been there. In my first class a boy asked to shoot something into the basket which I thought meant like in basketball but there it meant put it in the basket. We callled our front steps a 'stoop' we'd sit on the stooop. They called a stoop a porch.


I find the accents and the way people say things differently quite fascinating. Even though we are a very small country the range of accents is amazing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Is a loft the same as an attic?


Yes it is. x


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Not to spoil the Christmas show for you but Trixie came back! I too miss the one that died, Jenny Lee but they mentioned in the Christmas show that her husband the vicar had gone out to meet her father, also a vicar I think, maybe in Africa?


Maybe he'll be back. I'm glad Trixi is back.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> I got mine from tupperware years ago. They could probably do with an upgrade . i looooooove my spaghetti noodle one. So simple but the most useful item in my pantry. I bet you can find them online. I may have to look myself, i would love it even more in purple ????


I'll check soon as time permits. I'd like them too


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> The vicar's wife was Barbara?


That's right and who was Trixi's girlfriend? I'm so bad with names.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Up a bit earlier today as I'm taking my neighbour for a hospital appointment. Then I'm not sure what we'll do the rest of the day.

DD and family popped over yesterday to show us the boys new toy. DSIL and GS2 hae bought themselves a little car to work on and go rallying in. Told them I would look after it for them and they weren't impressed. Also told them I would knit them some fluffy dice to hang off the mirror and they definitely weren't impressed about that!

Happy Monday everyone and a good end to 2018. xx


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> I find the accents and the way people say things differently quite fascinating. Even though we are a very small country the range of accents is amazing. xx


On serious radio we get French music station and Spanish music station. I don't understand any French but love the sound and know a bit of Spanish but enjoy the beat and sound. If I listen to American songs I get sad because they are about love, loss etc but the foreign words just sound lovely with no meaning to make me sad.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Up a bit earlier today as I'm taking my neighbour for a hospital appointment. Then I'm not sure what we'll do the rest of the day.
> 
> DD and family popped over yesterday to show us the boys new toy. DSIL and GS2 hae bought themselves a little car to work on and go rallying in. Told them I would look after it for them and they weren't impressed. Also told them I would knit them some fluffy dice to hang off the mirror and they definitely weren't impressed about that!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and a good end to 2018. xx


And there's you trying to spruce up their car for them, some people are so ungrateful. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

One shawl hot off the blocks and two mosaics. The colours on the scarves are way off, one is supposed to be yellow to dark green varigated and the unfinished one is an aqua and forest green believe it or not.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That crossed my mind, I have a friend and a BIL with that condition. It os on the top of my foot, not the sole, towards my little toe side about halfway along, it feels bruised. I shall Google PF!!
> 
> Edit: Having asked Mr Google, I think it is not PF. However, I looked a little further and I think it is extensor tendonitis, caused by wearing shoes that are tight across the foot and I was wearing such shoes at the shop on Friday. The cure is rest and ice, I wonder if it's all right to have the ice in a gin and tonic?!! :sm23: Thank you for prompting me to research!!


I love your interpretation.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Belated wishes from me. I hope your day was great.


Thanks Polly, it was.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You knew I was going to say Mr. Google says, it is pasteurized longer than our milk is. It last 6 to 9 months. Our milk must be pasteurized before sale.
> As I was researching this I saw that organic milk, which we can buy, also lasts longer because it is also processed longer. I might have to try that.


We have been buying the long life for about 25 years. Before that, we had a daily delivery to our door of fresh milk from the milkman!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I find the accents and the way people say things differently quite fascinating. Even though we are a very small country the range of accents is amazing. xx


We may be small but we are an old country which has only recently opened up movement from area to area.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> They glued him and used those steri strips one came off so I had to go and get some to put back on it as it start to bleed a little.....I can't seem to win this year roll 2019!


Yep, the only way is up! I really hope 2019 is kinder to you and the family!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> The next day after you get rid of something is the day you need it and it's gone.


Too true!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> One shawl hot off the blocks and two mosaics. The colours on the scarves are way off, one is supposed to be yellow to dark green varigated and the unfinished one is an aqua and forest green believe it or not.


I love the shawl.
How on earth did the colours manage to be so off in the scarves? Lovely patterning and the correct colours sound nice.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Is a loft the same as an attic?


Pretty much. Ours is very shallow, you can only stand upright in one place but it's fine for storage.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, the only way is up! I really hope 2019 is kinder to you and the family!! xxxx


I want it to be kinder to all of us.


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm being lazy. I'm sitting here in my dressing gown because I need to run a bath. Now I am cold so must get moving.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> That's right and who was Trixi's girlfriend? I'm so bad with names.


She was the Welsh one, was it Patsy?


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> On serious radio we get French music station and Spanish music station. I don't understand any French but love the sound and know a bit of Spanish but enjoy the beat and sound. If I listen to American songs I get sad because they are about love, loss etc but the foreign words just sound lovely with no meaning to make me sad.


That's a good idea!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> One shawl hot off the blocks and two mosaics. The colours on the scarves are way off, one is supposed to be yellow to dark green varigated and the unfinished one is an aqua and forest green believe it or not.


Lovely work, as always, really love the shawl!! I am halfway through my white and variegated cross mosaic scarf, I shall miss them when I've finished!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I love your interpretation.


 :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I want it to be kinder to all of us.


That would be good Janet, I'm with you there!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -7'C (25'F). It's cloudy right now with temperatures going up above freezing and rain starting around lunch.
I finished my swoncho and started a brioche shawl that I have been wanting to start for months. I also signed up for a Mystery KAL that starts tonight. There are only 4 clues, 2 that are given out in the first week. So it should be a quick knit.
I'll be celebrating New Year's Eve with England so I can get to bed early. I still have the Chocolate Cherry Baileys to open and a mini bottle of champagne.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I love the shawl.
> How on earth did the colours manage to be so off in the scarves? Lovely patterning and the correct colours sound nice.


Thanks, I think because it is so dark today I used artificial light which completely threw the colours and couldn't correct them even when I tried to edit them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Lovely work, as always, really love the shawl!! I am halfway through my white and variegated cross mosaic scarf, I shall miss them when I've finished!! xxxx


Try different patterns, I've got a chevron mosaic lined up next. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Lovely work, as always, really love the shawl!! I am halfway through my white and variegated cross mosaic scarf, I shall miss them when I've finished!! xxxx


Then you'll have to look for more mosaic projects. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I'm being lazy. I'm sitting here in my dressing gown because I need to run a bath. Now I am cold so must get moving.


Hop in a warm bath and warm up.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from London, which is as grey and mild as Surrey! I'm happy to say that my foot is almost back to normal, I shall be choosing my shoes for work at the shop this afternoon, with more care!!

Had another bad night, wide awake from 1.45 to 4.30! I still think it's the pills but I am at the doc's on Thursday so we'll thrash ot out then!

I'm a bit early for Judi but I'm wishing her and every one else, of course *A VERY* *HAPPY* *NEW* *YEAR!!!* XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -7'C (25'F). It's cloudy right now with temperatures going up above freezing and rain starting around lunch.
> I finished my swoncho and started a brioche shawl that I have been wanting to start for months. I also signed up for a Mystery KAL that starts tonight. There are only 4 clues, 2 that are given out in the first week. So it should be a quick knit.
> I'll be celebrating New Year's Eve with England so I can get to bed early. I still have the Chocolate Cherry Baileys to open and a mini bottle of champagne.


Very striking, you won't get lost in a crowd :sm24: :sm24: the shawl looks as though it's going to be great as well, I must look into brioche. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Pretty much. Ours is very shallow, you can only stand upright in one place but it's fine for storage.


You can't stand upright in any of ours. Our roof is full of weird angles. Not like our old house where there was enough room for another storey, if we had ever finished it.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> We may be small but we are an old country which has only recently opened up movement from area to area.


And isolation is how regional variants develop.
Newfoundland, in Canada, is on an island, and was separated for many years. They have developed an accent that is difficult to understand. 
One of the men that I work with is from the island. When he returns from visiting his family, his accent comes back out. They also have some unique words thrown into the language too.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -7'C (25'F). It's cloudy right now with temperatures going up above freezing and rain starting around lunch.
> I finished my swoncho and started a brioche shawl that I have been wanting to start for months. I also signed up for a Mystery KAL that starts tonight. There are only 4 clues, 2 that are given out in the first week. So it should be a quick knit.
> I'll be celebrating New Year's Eve with England so I can get to bed early. I still have the Chocolate Cherry Baileys to open and a mini bottle of champagne.


Well done on finishing the swoncho, it was worth the effort, it looks great and will be perfect for your chilly days! The shawl looks good too, I also keep meaning to try the brioche, one day!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We have been buying the long life for about 25 years. Before that, we had a daily delivery to our door of fresh milk from the milkman!!!


At our old house, we had milk and bread (and sweets) delivered every other day. But that has stopped now. The fellow that was doing it retired and the company decided to fold instead of finding another driver. The bread and milk now has so many preservatives that they last almost a week. I liked the fresher stuff better.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Try different patterns, I've got a chevron mosaic lined up next. xxxx


Maybe when I've done another chair back and tried the brioche and.........! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> One shawl hot off the blocks and two mosaics. The colours on the scarves are way off, one is supposed to be yellow to dark green varigated and the unfinished one is an aqua and forest green believe it or not.


Wow, were you photographing by candlelight for the colours to be so far off. 
The patterns are lovely.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> At our old house, we had milk and bread (and sweets) delivered every other day. But that has stopped now. The fellow that was doing it retired and the company decided to fold instead of finding another driver. The bread and milk now has so many preservatives that they last almost a week. I liked the fresher stuff better.


When I was working on a farm we had fresh from the cow milk, delicious. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> At our old house, we had milk and bread (and sweets) delivered every other day. But that has stopped now. The fellow that was doing it retired and the company decided to fold instead of finding another driver. The bread and milk now has so many preservatives that they last almost a week. I liked the fresher stuff better.


Somebody round here still has their milk delivered because I've seen the milk float occasionally but I bet they charge a lot for that!


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> On serious radio we get French music station and Spanish music station. I don't understand any French but love the sound and know a bit of Spanish but enjoy the beat and sound. If I listen to American songs I get sad because they are about love, loss etc but the foreign words just sound lovely with no meaning to make me sad.


And the beats are probably more up-tempo.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> When I was working on a farm we had fresh from the cow milk, delicious. xx


I bet it was! To me, it's like butter, if I don't have it, the spread I use tastes ok - until I have some butter! I think it's the same with fresh milk so I don't buy it!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Up a bit earlier today as I'm taking my neighbour for a hospital appointment. Then I'm not sure what we'll do the rest of the day.
> 
> DD and family popped over yesterday to show us the boys new toy. DSIL and GS2 hae bought themselves a little car to work on and go rallying in. Told them I would look after it for them and they weren't impressed. Also told them I would knit them some fluffy dice to hang off the mirror and they definitely weren't impressed about that!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and a good end to 2018. xx


Happy Monday to you.
How will you be celebrating tonight?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, drizzly Wales, hope the weather improves next year although I think it's going to get colder. Nothing planned for today and not planning to stay up to see the New Year in, will be all tucked up in my little bed. We don't get any fireworks around here to disturb us. Enjoy yourselves if you are having a party. Going to try and take some photos if it is light enough. See you later. xx


I've heard that the weather will continue to be unpredictable for 2019. I believe that.
We probably won't get fireworks this year as it will be raining. We get more fireworks when it is warm out.
I have snow on the ground at the moment, but it will all disappear when the rain starts.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I've heard that the weather will continue to be unpredictable for 2019. I believe that.
> We probably won't get fireworks this year as it will be raining. We get more fireworks when it is warm out.
> I have snow on the ground at the moment, but it will all disappear when the rain starts.


We're supposed to be having it colder by the end of the week but we might see some sun during the day, I've forgotten what it looks like. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> My speech teacher in college thought I came from Connecticut because of the way I say man, hand,flag and such. Whatever I do with the 'a' I guess it's how they say it on Connecticut. But I've never been there. In my first class a boy asked to shoot something into the basket which I thought meant like in basketball but there it meant put it in the basket. We callled our front steps a 'stoop' we'd sit on the stooop. They called a stoop a porch.


We had some odd words, like sneakers for running shoes, and toast-popper for toaster. I don't know where we picked those up.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> They glued him and used those steri strips one came off so I had to go and get some to put back on it as it start to bleed a little.....I can't seem to win this year roll 2019!


I hope he heals quickly. You may have to sit on him to stay in bed until he heals enough to stop bleeding.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just watched the New Year in Auckland New Zealand with fireworks from their sky tower and flashing lights from the bridge there. Very pretty.
Toronto will be light fireworks from Toronto City Hall as well as the CN Tower.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday to you.
> How will you be celebrating tonight?


I shall celebrate by being hopefully fast asleep!! Living in suburbia, there will be fireworks but they don't last too long!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I've had another relaxing day and tomorrow I go back to Stephens. Then I'm home and at
> Free grocery shopping I can. Get back to normal. I trust you are all well? And Ben is doing fine.
> 
> Karen wants to come home tomorrow., but she'll have to wait and see. Her son Paul is coming up for the week with his family. So it would be nice for her.
> 
> I shall do a catch up now.


I'm glad that you have had time to relax and unwind.
I still have enough food in the house that I don't need to shop yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That crossed my mind, I have a friend and a BIL with that condition. It os on the top of my foot, not the sole, towards my little toe side about halfway along, it feels bruised. I shall Google PF!!
> 
> Edit: Having asked Mr Google, I think it is not PF. However, I looked a little further and I think it is extensor tendonitis, caused by wearing shoes that are tight across the foot and I was wearing such shoes at the shop on Friday. The cure is rest and ice, I wonder if it's all right to have the ice in a gin and tonic?!! :sm23: Thank you for prompting me to research!!


I think you need to put that foot up with ice, (A gin and tonic with ice probably wouldn't hurt either.)
Do you have any painkilling cream? I have Voltaren emulgel and it's great.


----------



## nitz8catz

A skating rink has been installed under the elevated highway in Toronto. People are skating on it in their underwear to celebrate New Year's. That and Polar Bear dips are just silly.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just watched the New Year in Auckland New Zealand with fireworks from their sky tower and flashing lights from the bridge there. Very pretty.
> Toronto will be light fireworks from Toronto City Hall as well as the CN Tower.


Saw pictures of that, rain hit the pre-midnight fireworks in Sydney, it was 'everyone grab a poncho'!!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I think you need to put that foot up with ice, (A gin and tonic with ice probably wouldn't hurt either.)
> Do you have any painkilling cream? I have Voltaren emulgel and it's great.


Yes, I used Voltarol, same thing, on it yesterday but it's 99% ok now thanks!!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I think I still have some very ancient tupperware. Modern stuff just doesn't seem to last as long. xxx


We had an ancient Tupperware measuring cup that had mishappen. The Tupperware lady replaced it with a new one. We were surprised.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> A skating rink has been installed under the elevated highway in Toronto. People are skating on it in their underwear to celebrate New Year's. That and Polar Bear dips are just silly.


They grow 'em tough in Canada!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to run into work now. Yes I'm at work for 3.5 hours. Isn't that stupid???
Everyone have a great New Years Eve.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have to run into work now. Yes I'm at work for 3.5 hours. Isn't that stupid???
> Everyone have a great New Years Eve.


The same to you love! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> One shawl hot off the blocks and two mosaics. The colours on the scarves are way off, one is supposed to be yellow to dark green varigated and the unfinished one is an aqua and forest green believe it or not.


They are all soooooooo gorgeous. xx


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> My speech teacher in college thought I came from Connecticut because of the way I say man, hand,flag and such. Whatever I do with the 'a' I guess it's how they say it on Connecticut. But I've never been there. In my first class a boy asked to shoot something into the basket which I thought meant like in basketball but there it meant put it in the basket. We callled our front steps a 'stoop' we'd sit on the stooop. They called a stoop a porch.


Reminds me that some people do not know that soda is also called pop. Singles are dollar bills, Bags are sacks. Daughter moved 300 miles away and there were several more things 
that she said that were not understood by the locals. One thing that is very regional for us is a bubbler.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -7'C (25'F). It's cloudy right now with temperatures going up above freezing and rain starting around lunch.
> I finished my swoncho and started a brioche shawl that I have been wanting to start for months. I also signed up for a Mystery KAL that starts tonight. There are only 4 clues, 2 that are given out in the first week. So it should be a quick knit.
> I'll be celebrating New Year's Eve with England so I can get to bed early. I still have the Chocolate Cherry Baileys to open and a mini bottle of champagne.


I love that swoncho. Can you direct me to the pattern please. Brioche looking good too. xxxxxxx Will be thnking of you at midnight. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> And isolation is how regional variants develop.
> Newfoundland, in Canada, is on an island, and was separated for many years. They have developed an accent that is difficult to understand.
> One of the men that I work with is from the island. When he returns from visiting his family, his accent comes back out. They also have some unique words thrown into the language too.


My aunt worked in Newfoundland for a few years back in the 60s and when she came home she had a Newfie accent. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, drizzly Wales, hope the weather improves next year although I think it's going to get colder. Nothing planned for today and not planning to stay up to see the New Year in, will be all tucked up in my little bed. We don't get any fireworks around here to disturb us. Enjoy yourselves if you are having a party. Going to try and take some photos if it is light enough. See you later. xx


Morning. Wouldn't it be lovely if every day was sunny and it only rained or stormed during the night?


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday to you.
> How will you be celebrating tonight?


Curled up by the fire with the television and a large glass of red wine. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Reminds me that some people do not know that soda is also called pop. Singles are dollar bills, Bags are sacks. Daughter moved 300 miles away and there were several more things
> that she said that were not understood by the locals. One thing that is very regional for us is a bubbler.


What is a bubbler? xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Up a bit earlier today as I'm taking my neighbour for a hospital appointment. Then I'm not sure what we'll do the rest of the day.
> 
> DD and family popped over yesterday to show us the boys new toy. DSIL and GS2 hae bought themselves a little car to work on and go rallying in. Told them I would look after it for them and they weren't impressed. Also told them I would knit them some fluffy dice to hang off the mirror and they definitely weren't impressed about that!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and a good end to 2018. xx


Morning. Thanks for my early morning smile.


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from the hospital with my neighbour. Everything is fine and she is ok. Now going to have a large mug of homemade soup. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> One shawl hot off the blocks and two mosaics. The colours on the scarves are way off, one is supposed to be yellow to dark green varigated and the unfinished one is an aqua and forest green believe it or not.


Very nice work. I really like the finishing work on the shawl. The new mosaic pattern is very interesting, a little bit different than most other patterns.


----------



## jinx

I find it so interesting that what you take for granted I have never heard of.


London Girl said:


> We have been buying the long life for about 25 years. Before that, we had a daily delivery to our door of fresh milk from the milkman!!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> She was the Welsh one, was it Patsy?


Patsy and Delia were more than girlfriends. Is that the two that you were thinking of?


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -7'C (25'F). It's cloudy right now with temperatures going up above freezing and rain starting around lunch.
> I finished my swoncho and started a brioche shawl that I have been wanting to start for months. I also signed up for a Mystery KAL that starts tonight. There are only 4 clues, 2 that are given out in the first week. So it should be a quick knit.
> I'll be celebrating New Year's Eve with England so I can get to bed early. I still have the Chocolate Cherry Baileys to open and a mini bottle of champagne.


Wow there is a lot of work in the swoncho. I am wondering how comfortable it is to wear. Great start on the shawl.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Perhaps taking the pill at a different time of day would help. If you take it in the a.m. take it at night and vice versa. Glad your foot is feeling better. 


London Girl said:


> Good morning from London, which is as grey and mild as Surrey! I'm happy to say that my foot is almost back to normal, I shall be choosing my shoes for work at the shop this afternoon, with more care!!
> 
> Had another bad night, wide awake from 1.45 to 4.30! I still think it's the pills but I am at the doc's on Thursday so we'll thrash ot out then!
> 
> I'm a bit early for Judi but I'm wishing her and every one else, of course *A VERY* *HAPPY* *NEW* *YEAR!!!* XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Reminds me that some people do not know that soda is also called pop. Singles are dollar bills, Bags are sacks. Daughter moved 300 miles away and there were several more things
> that she said that were not understood by the locals. One thing that is very regional for us is a bubbler.


A drinking fountain? Good old Mr Google!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Wouldn't it be lovely if every day was sunny and it only rained or stormed during the night?


I think that too but as they haven't managed to cure the common cold yet, I don't think we'll be seeing the scientists inventing that wonderful innovation yet!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Patsy and Delia were more than girlfriends. Is that the two that you were thinking of?


Yes!! Confusion and awful memory strike again!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Perhaps taking the pill at a different time of day would help. If you take it in the a.m. take it at night and vice versa. Glad your foot is feeling better.


Thank you! Might try that, it might be good to be wide awake in the morning if I take it at night!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> They are all soooooooo gorgeous. xx


Aw thanks. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> A drinking fountain? Good old Mr Google!!! xxx


To me a water fountain is a large decorative display of spraying water. A drinking fountain is what I think of as another term for bubbler. Do we really speak the same language? :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Wouldn't it be lovely if every day was sunny and it only rained or stormed during the night?


Sounds like something from the legends of Camelot, where it rained at night and sunny during the day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> What is a bubbler? xx


A drinking fountain???? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Very nice work. I really like the finishing work on the shawl. The new mosaic pattern is very interesting, a little bit different than most other patterns.


I trawled through a load of mosaic dish cloths and found a few patterns that could be made into scarves. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> A drinking fountain? Good old Mr Google!!! xxx


Drat you got there before me. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Would you mind sharing the name of the pattern?


Barn-dweller said:


> I trawled through a load of mosaic dish cloths and found a few patterns that could be made into scarves. xx


----------



## linkan

I don't really celebrate new years eve anymore. I still can't bare it. Is the day we lost our beloved eldest sister. 
Dh and i will sometimes have a little wine together, and we do the kiss at midnight. And then new years day I'm a shattered total mess until the day is over. 

But i want to say that having ALL of you in my life, and i do mean all of you ... Well it makes it a tad easier doesn't it? Because I've got so many sisters now to help drown the pain of it. I'm so eternally grateful for you all and i hope with my deepest depths of my heart that the new year will bring each and every one of you health , happiness , love , and maybe most importantly , laughter.
You have all at one point or another been a light in my life. I'm so blessed to have so many amazing women to call my sisters , my friends.. Makes my heart swell with love. 
So for all of you celebrating , i raise a glass to you (or charm) for a new beginning. May it be Amazing ????????????Xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> One shawl hot off the blocks and two mosaics. The colours on the scarves are way off, one is supposed to be yellow to dark green varigated and the unfinished one is an aqua and forest green believe it or not.


They all look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -7'C (25'F). It's cloudy right now with temperatures going up above freezing and rain starting around lunch.
> I finished my swoncho and started a brioche shawl that I have been wanting to start for months. I also signed up for a Mystery KAL that starts tonight. There are only 4 clues, 2 that are given out in the first week. So it should be a quick knit.
> I'll be celebrating New Year's Eve with England so I can get to bed early. I still have the Chocolate Cherry Baileys to open and a mini bottle of champagne.


The swoncho looks great and the shawl is going to be wonderful! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London, which is as grey and mild as Surrey! I'm happy to say that my foot is almost back to normal, I shall be choosing my shoes for work at the shop this afternoon, with more care!!
> 
> Had another bad night, wide awake from 1.45 to 4.30! I still think it's the pills but I am at the doc's on Thursday so we'll thrash ot out then!
> 
> I'm a bit early for Judi but I'm wishing her and every one else, of course *A VERY* *HAPPY* *NEW* *YEAR!!!* XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Sorry you're not sleeping so well. I hope the doctor can sort you out on that. Glad your foot is feeling better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We're supposed to be having it colder by the end of the week but we might see some sun during the day, I've forgotten what it looks like. xx


We've got below freezing this morning. Brrrrr. Going to have a couple of days of no rain and then it will be back late Wednesday through the weekend and maybe beyond. I'm going to appreciate the next couple of days even though it's chilly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I shall celebrate by being hopefully fast asleep!! Living in suburbia, there will be fireworks but they don't last too long!! xxxx


It's the same here. And I never seem to make it all the way to midnight. I'll be fast asleep by then! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I have to run into work now. Yes I'm at work for 3.5 hours. Isn't that stupid???
> Everyone have a great New Years Eve.


That's really stupid! Why couldn't they just let you be on call from home?!!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> A drinking fountain? Good old Mr Google!!! xxx


Know what you mean. Used to have them in our lical park.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I don't really celebrate new years eve anymore. I still can't bare it. Is the day we lost our beloved eldest sister.
> Dh and i will sometimes have a little wine together, and we do the kiss at midnight. And then new years day I'm a shattered total mess until the day is over.
> 
> But i want to say that having ALL of you in my life, and i do mean all of you ... Well it makes it a tad easier doesn't it? Because I've got so many sisters now to help drown the pain of it. I'm so eternally grateful for you all and i hope with my deepest depths of my heart that the new year will bring each and every one of you health , happiness , love , and maybe most importantly , laughter.
> You have all at one point or another been a light in my life. I'm so blessed to have so many amazing women to call my sisters , my friends.. Makes my heart swell with love.
> So for all of you celebrating , i raise a glass to you (or charm) for a new beginning. May it be Amazing ????????????Xoxoxo


Sending you lots of love and comforting hugs xxxx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of love and comforting hugs xxxx


Xoxox love ya


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of love and comforting hugs xxxx


Me, too, Angela!!! I don't know what I would do without all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Would you mind sharing the name of the pattern?


Do you mean the unfinished one? It's the Pebble Beach Washcloth on Ravelry. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you mean the unfinished one? It's the Pebble Beach Washcloth on Ravelry. xx


Thanks. I enjoyed making this pattern. Just in case you are looking for another pattern after you finish this one. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/mosaic-chevrons-cloth


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, it is now 0130 on January 1, 2019 & I am still wide awake; although I did get a little sleep earlier in the night, and woke to celebrate the new year. I hope every one has a good day today, and a wonderful New Year's Eve, which will hopefully continue throughout the year. ????????????????????????????????

I am now going to do a bit of catch up! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I don't really celebrate new years eve anymore. I still can't bare it. Is the day we lost our beloved eldest sister.
> Dh and i will sometimes have a little wine together, and we do the kiss at midnight. And then new years day I'm a shattered total mess until the day is over.
> 
> But i want to say that having ALL of you in my life, and i do mean all of you ... Well it makes it a tad easier doesn't it? Because I've got so many sisters now to help drown the pain of it. I'm so eternally grateful for you all and i hope with my deepest depths of my heart that the new year will bring each and every one of you health , happiness , love , and maybe most importantly , laughter.
> You have all at one point or another been a light in my life. I'm so blessed to have so many amazing women to call my sisters , my friends.. Makes my heart swell with love.
> So for all of you celebrating , i raise a glass to you (or charm) for a new beginning. May it be Amazing ????????????Xoxoxo


Thank you Angela, and I wish all of the above, for you and your family.????????????

We don't do anything for New Year anymore, unless one of my DD's are having a party at their place, then we will go and celebrate with them, Until we feel the party can go on without our presence, then we go home to bed. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you're not sleeping so well. I hope the doctor can sort you out on that. Glad your foot is feeling better. xxxooo


Same from me also June. Not sleeping is no way to stay happy & well adjusted. I really hope it gets all sorted, before it begins to affect you too badly! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

[ quote=London Girl]I shall celebrate by being hopefully fast asleep!! Living in suburbia, there will be fireworks but they don't last too long!! xxxx[/quote]



Miss Pam said:



> It's the same here. And I never seem to make it all the way to midnight. I'll be fast asleep by then! xxxooo


No shame in being asleep before Midnight tonight, I was meaning to be asleep by then, and I was actually asleep way before Midnight, but I woke at about 2230, and have been awake since then. I am hoping to be able to get back to sleep very soon, after I have finished my drink.
Even though I was awake at Midnight, there seemed to be a serious lack of noise of any kind. We usually hear a lot of noise from the young Lads squealing their tyres to bring in the New Year, or atleast a few rounds of fireworks from different homes around the place, so unless people were at parties in Port Augusta, everybody had a very quiet night, which also means that there are no Lost, upset animals, from the nights celebrations. Which makes it a wonderful night. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Saw pictures of that, rain hit the pre-midnight fireworks in Sydney, it was 'everyone grab a poncho'!!!!


Sydney has been swamped this year, actually I think from Sydney up, has been either flooded, or badly burnt in the last few months.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> My speech teacher in college thought I came from Connecticut because of the way I say man, hand,flag and such. Whatever I do with the 'a' I guess it's how they say it on Connecticut. But I've never been there. In my first class a boy asked to shoot something into the basket which I thought meant like in basketball but there it meant put it in the basket. We callled our front steps a 'stoop' we'd sit on the stooop. They called a stoop a porch.


Quite a lot of people, including those I grew up with, and a French Surgeon, were absolutely stunned, when they were told that I not only wasn't born in England, but I am actually 9th generation Australian. My accent is even different to the accents of the people I grew up with. 
:sm06: :sm06:

On that note, I am now going back to bed, and hopefully back to sleep. Good night all.????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Drat you got there before me. xxxx


 :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I don't really celebrate new years eve anymore. I still can't bare it. Is the day we lost our beloved eldest sister.
> Dh and i will sometimes have a little wine together, and we do the kiss at midnight. And then new years day I'm a shattered total mess until the day is over.
> 
> But i want to say that having ALL of you in my life, and i do mean all of you ... Well it makes it a tad easier doesn't it? Because I've got so many sisters now to help drown the pain of it. I'm so eternally grateful for you all and i hope with my deepest depths of my heart that the new year will bring each and every one of you health , happiness , love , and maybe most importantly , laughter.
> You have all at one point or another been a light in my life. I'm so blessed to have so many amazing women to call my sisters , my friends.. Makes my heart swell with love.
> So for all of you celebrating , i raise a glass to you (or charm) for a new beginning. May it be Amazing ????????????Xoxoxo


Awwwwwwww! So sorry the date brings back such bad memories for you love, wrap yourself in our comforting hugs and get through it as best you can!! Love you lots sweetie!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you're not sleeping so well. I hope the doctor can sort you out on that. Glad your foot is feeling better. xxxooo


Thanks love! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks. I enjoyed making this pattern. Just in case you are looking for another pattern after you finish this one. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/mosaic-chevrons-cloth


Ooh, that's different! I love the texture of the fabric, it seems to trap warmth in it and feels very cosy. One of my friends at the shop was wearing the one I made her today and she said the same!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Same from me also June. Not sleeping is no way to stay happy & well adjusted. I really hope it gets all sorted, before it begins to affect you too badly! ????????????


Thanks Judi, lack of sleep has been the cause of some very low phases in the past.....!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> [ quote=London Girl]I shall celebrate by being hopefully fast asleep!! Living in suburbia, there will be fireworks but they don't last too long!! xxxx


No shame in being asleep before Midnight tonight, I was meaning to be asleep by then, and I was actually asleep way before Midnight, but I woke at about 2230, and have been awake since then. I am hoping to be able to get back to sleep very soon, after I have finished my drink.
Even though I was awake at Midnight, there seemed to be a serious lack of noise of any kind. We usually hear a lot of noise from the young Lads squealing their tyres to bring in the New Year, or atleast a few rounds of fireworks from different homes around the place, so unless people were at parties in Port Augusta, everybody had a very quiet night, which also means that there are no Lost, upset animals, from the nights celebrations. Which makes it a wonderful night. ????????????[/quote]

Good news for the animals, I hate to hear them sounding distressed at the noise of fireworks.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Thanks. I enjoyed making this pattern. Just in case you are looking for another pattern after you finish this one. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/mosaic-chevrons-cloth


Ooh, I like that, have you noticed on the photo there is a mistake in the photo, on the white section there seems to be a white stitch missing, is this a mistake in the pattern or the knitting? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Hello all, it is now 0130 on January 1, 2019 & I am still wide awake; although I did get a little sleep earlier in the night, and woke to celebrate the new year. I hope every one has a good day today, and a wonderful New Year's Eve, which will hopefully continue throughout the year. ????????????????????????????????
> 
> I am now going to do a bit of catch up! xoxoxo


Happy New Year Judi, we're still waiting. xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Yep, the only way is up! I really hope 2019 is kinder to you and the family!! xxxx


Aw thank you I sure hope so!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -7'C (25'F). It's cloudy right now with temperatures going up above freezing and rain starting around lunch.
> I finished my swoncho and started a brioche shawl that I have been wanting to start for months. I also signed up for a Mystery KAL that starts tonight. There are only 4 clues, 2 that are given out in the first week. So it should be a quick knit.
> I'll be celebrating New Year's Eve with England so I can get to bed early. I still have the Chocolate Cherry Baileys to open and a mini bottle of champagne.


Nice swancho love the colors!


----------



## jinx

I love it when I see someone wear something I gifted them. Don't you?


London Girl said:


> Ooh, that's different! I love the texture of the fabric, it seems to trap warmth in it and feels very cosy. One of my friends at the shop was wearing the one I made her today and she said the same!


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh, I like that, have you noticed on the photo there is a mistake in the photo, on the white section there seems to be a white stitch missing, is this a mistake in the pattern or the knitting? xx


I did not notice. I would have used the chart and I think a chart makes it easier to avoid mistakes. Sometimes I do not even notice mistakes as I know what should be coming next and do it correctly even if the pattern is wrong.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I love that swoncho. Can you direct me to the pattern please. Brioche looking good too. xxxxxxx Will be thnking of you at midnight. xxxx


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ninilchik-swoncho


----------



## Mary Diaz

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -7'C (25'F). It's cloudy right now with temperatures going up above freezing and rain starting around lunch.
> I finished my swoncho and started a brioche shawl that I have been wanting to start for months. I also signed up for a Mystery KAL that starts tonight. There are only 4 clues, 2 that are given out in the first week. So it should be a quick knit.
> I'll be celebrating New Year's Eve with England so I can get to bed early. I still have the Chocolate Cherry Baileys to open and a mini bottle of champagne.


Great Sweater! :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I love it when I see someone wear something I gifted them. Don't you?


Absolutely and she made a point of making sure I saw she was wearing it!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did not notice. I would have used the chart and I think a chart makes it easier to avoid mistakes. Sometimes I do not even notice mistakes as I know what should be coming next and do it correctly even if the pattern is wrong.


Is it me? Where is the white bit? I only see black and red!!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Is it me? Where is the white bit? I only see black and red!!!


I think it might be a light shining on it......


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Is it me? Where is the white bit? I only see black and red!!!


The orange and black was my cloth. This is the pattern. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-chevrons-cloth


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I love it when I see someone wear something I gifted them. Don't you?


I like it too, my young niece is very knit worthy she was wearing the cowl I made her last year and a hat that Linky made her years ago, she looked so cute and loved the gloves I made her!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Is it me? Where is the white bit? I only see black and red!!!


If you go into Ravelry to the pattern itself they've used white on the pattern there but has go a couple of white stitches missing. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The orange and black was my cloth. This is the pattern. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-chevrons-cloth


Ah, right, that makes sense and the knitter made the same mistake as I did, didn't put the yarn to the back when slipping the stitch!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Poor Bentley has coming through the cat flap. Someome has started letting off some moisy fireworks. I've managed to calm him down and his is now in the lounge with us gaving his dinner under the desk.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ninilchik-swoncho


Thanks Lisa. How's Ben doing? Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Poor Bentley has coming through the cat flap. Someome has started letting off some moisy fireworks. I've managed to calm him down and his is now in the lounge with us gaving his dinner under the desk.


Oh poor Bentley and it's not 8 o'clock yet. Turn the TV up loud and lots of cuddles are in order. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh poor Bentley and it's not 8 o'clock yet. Turn the TV up loud and lots of cuddles are in order. xx


He's settled down on the chair under the desk. We keep talking to him and giving him strokes. Trouble is he'll want to go out again just before the fireworks start again. X


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Poor Bentley has coming through the cat flap. Someome has started letting off some moisy fireworks. I've managed to calm him down and his is now in the lounge with us gaving his dinner under the desk.


Poor Bentley indeed! Sending him comforting cuddles! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Lisa. How's Ben doing? Xx


He is sore but getting around great I'm having a hard time convincing him to take it easy!


----------



## binkbrice

It’s been raining here all day and at just a little after 5 p.m has gone dark out there!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> He is sore but getting around great I'm having a hard time convincing him to take it easy!


Tell him if he doesn't take it easy he won't get better xxx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> He is sore but getting around great I'm having a hard time convincing him to take it easy!


Glad he is doing well.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> It's been raining here all day and at just a little after 5 p.m has gone dark out there!


Our rain changed to snow and now it is headed south to Indiana. :sm19:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Our rain changed to snow and now it is headed south to Indiana. :sm19:


Still quite mild here. Only half an hour of 2018 left. Mr P is getting ready to first foot. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Still quite mild here. Only half an hour of 2018 left. Mr P is getting ready to first foot. Xx


My first foot has gone to bed, will be following him shortly. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy New Year Judi, we're still waiting. xx


I hope you had a good night. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I hope you had a good night. xxx


Very boring night and off to bed soon, can't be bothered to wait until midnight, glad you managed to see in the New Year this year. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

DH has gone to bed and I'm left here waiting for the New Year but am giving up and am off to bed, so A Very Happy New Year to everyone, see you next year. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy new year xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -7'C (25'F). It's cloudy right now with temperatures going up above freezing and rain starting around lunch.
> I finished my swoncho and started a brioche shawl that I have been wanting to start for months. I also signed up for a Mystery KAL that starts tonight. There are only 4 clues, 2 that are given out in the first week. So it should be a quick knit.
> I'll be celebrating New Year's Eve with England so I can get to bed early. I still have the Chocolate Cherry Baileys to open and a mini bottle of champagne.


I don't know if I have already commented on this already, but here I go again.
That is absolutely gorgeous, and reminds me of the fair isle jumpers that mum used to make for us.

I think I am going to have to make one of those, or something simular, anyway. How long did it take you to complete?
I also Love the look of your Brioche work. I made a Brioche hat a while back, but I don't think it looked like that. 
I hope you have a good sleep. ????????????


----------



## Islander

The best in the New Year to everyone! Won't be staying up to ring it in... will be lucky if I make 9 p.m.
Love to you all. xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Happy New Year everyone. I wasn't paying attention and drained the battery on my iPad, then couldn't find the charger, but it is sitting nicely in the corner charging now. I've been knitting the brioche some more, actually I frogged a whole section. Thank heavens I put in a lifeline, I still have a full repeat.
I haven't opened the Chocolate cherry Bailey's yet. I think I should stick it in the fridge for a little bit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The best in the New Year to everyone! Won't be staying up to ring it in... will be lucky if I make 9 p.m.
> Love to you all. xoxoxo


Happy New Year to you. Have a good night.
Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't know if I have already commented on this already, but here I go again.
> That is absolutely gorgeous, and reminds me of the fair isle jumpers that mum used to make for us.
> 
> I think I am going to have to make one of those, or something simular, anyway. How long did it take you to complete?
> I also Love the look of your Brioche work. I made a Brioche hat a while back, but I don't think it looked like that.
> I hope you have a good sleep. ????????????


Sept 1 to Dec 29. Sorry can't math right now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Happy new year xxxx


Happy New Year.
Sorry I missed you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has gone to bed and I'm left here waiting for the New Year but am giving up and am off to bed, so A Very Happy New Year to everyone, see you next year. xx


Happy 2019. See you soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Still quite mild here. Only half an hour of 2018 left. Mr P is getting ready to first foot. Xx


It is 4'C (39'F) here, but raining.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> He is sore but getting around great I'm having a hard time convincing him to take it easy!


Young people think they're indestructible.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Poor Bentley has coming through the cat flap. Someome has started letting off some moisy fireworks. I've managed to calm him down and his is now in the lounge with us gaving his dinner under the desk.


Poor boy. Kitty memories aren't long.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mary Diaz said:


> Great Sweater! :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ninilchik-swoncho


That's the one.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Nice swancho love the colors!


Thank you. DD picked the blue. She likes bright colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

We have chatted up a storm and have hit the 400 page mark.
I'll need to make a new thread tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz

I had to stop knitting when my pattern is on my iPad, and I'm fading fast without knitting.
Good night everyone and Happy New Year.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> And there's you trying to spruce up their car for them, some people are so ungrateful. xx :sm23: :sm23:


And the dice would help them find the car in a parking lot.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, drizzly Wales, hope the weather improves next year although I think it's going to get colder. Nothing planned for today and not planning to stay up to see the New Year in, will be all tucked up in my little bed. We don't get any fireworks around here to disturb us. Enjoy yourselves if you are having a party. Going to try and take some photos if it is light enough. See you later. xx


If we combicombine our temperatures, we could both end up with some reasonable temperatures, for this time of the year.????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well we keep it in the cupboard for weeks sometimes and it's never 'turned', I think it's pasteurised but doesn't taste any different to us.


June, I would advise you to check the Cartons occasionally, because I have actually had a carton that had totally gone off, due to the base of the carton not sealing properly during the processing and packaging. It was not a very pleasant experience. ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That crossed my mind, I have a friend and a BIL with that condition. It os on the top of my foot, not the sole, towards my little toe side about halfway along, it feels bruised. I shall Google PF!!
> 
> Edit: Having asked Mr Google, I think it is not PF. However, I looked a little further and I think it is extensor tendonitis, caused by wearing shoes that are tight across the foot and I was wearing such shoes at the shop on Friday. The cure is rest and ice, I wonder if it's all right to have the ice in a gin and tonic?!! :sm23: Thank you for prompting me to research!!


The gin & tonic might be helpful for you, but not your foot, but I am hoping that your foot is completely better now, and your shoes are much more comfortable. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> That makes more sense. Mine is dead center of my foot. Very stabby pain . i don't want to have the surgery, so i do exercises to try to keep it stretched so i don't lose ROM.


I had PF, in the centre of my heel, a few years ago, but was very fortunate, in that after doing exercises from the physio, it was completely healed, and it has never retuned. The physio also recommended that I began wearing shoes more regularly, because apparently that helps prevent the PF recurring, but I still only wear shoes when absolutely necessary, simply because I cannot stand to have my feet enclosed in anything for too long. That made it really difficult when I was still working! I hope your feet get better soon also! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull but dry at the moment Wales on the first day of a new year. Actually not much different from yesterday, stuck in the kitchen as usual, maybe to year will improve, thank you those who sent me e-cards, love watching them. Off to catch up now and then perhaps get my knitting out for a while, some things never change. Have a good day, catch you later. xx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> They glued him and used those steri strips one came off so I had to go and get some to put back on it as it start to bleed a little.....I can't seem to win this year roll 2019!


I hope that this New Year, brings you less grief and much more pleasure. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It wasn't too bad, the new parking restrictions have been lifted for the 'holiday season' but the car park was still beautifully empty! We had £25 of points vouchers which reduced the bill to about the normal weekly cost, in spite of missing a whole week's shopping over Christmas!! xxxx


June, what are"Points Vouchers"? This is something I have never heard of before! I will google it, and see what answer I get. ????
Well google gave me a bit of an idea of what they are, so an explanation is no longer required. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's a beautiful new year's day. Stayed up to see the new year in ad Mr P first footed. Bentley did not like all the fireworks, but he seems to have recovered and has been out this morning. Needless to say he is back in now and curled up on my chair.

Nothing planned for today but must tidy a few things up.

Happy new year Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's a beautiful new year's day. Stayed up to see the new year in ad Mr P first footed. Bentley did not like all the fireworks, but he seems to have recovered and has been out this morning. Needless to say he is back in now and curled up on my chair.
> 
> Nothing planned for today but must tidy a few things up.
> 
> Happy new year Tuesday everyone xx


Hello Josephine, I hope you have a very relaxing New Year Tuesday. I enjoyed a very relaxing day, interspersed with playing football with Mint, and hanging up the washing, which will be brought in tomorrow! :sm16: :sm16: 
The work is never finished, unfortunately! :sm19: :sm19: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Poor Bentley has coming through the cat flap. Someome has started letting off some moisy fireworks. I've managed to calm him down and his is now in the lounge with us gaving his dinner under the desk.


Oh bless him!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him!! xxxx


Happy new year Honey xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Hello Josephine, I hope you have a very relaxing New Year Tuesday. I enjoyed a very relaxing day, interspersed with playing football with Mint, and hanging up the washing, which will be brought in tomorrow! :sm16: :sm16:
> The work is never finished, unfortunately! :sm19: :sm19: :sm03: :sm03:


Glad you've had a nice relaxing day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, I would advise you to check the Cartons occasionally, because I have actually had a carton that had totally gone off, due to the base of the carton not sealing properly during the processing and packaging. It was not a very pleasant experience. ????????


Thanks Judi! We buy ours in plastic bottles with a tight seal under the screw on lid and I always make sure that the seal is unbroken on a new bottle, nothing worse than a mouthful of tea wit gone-off milk, bleurghhhhh!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> The gin & tonic might be helpful for you, but not your foot, but I am hoping that your foot is completely better now, and your shoes are much more comfortable. ????????????


Thanks again Judi, yes, it seems to be fine now but it was unbelievably painful on Saturday night, must have squashed a tendon and bruised it or something but I'm skipping about again now!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, what are"Points Vouchers"? This is something I have never heard of before! I will google it, and see what answer I get. ????
> Well google gave me a bit of an idea of what they are, so an explanation is no longer required. xoxoxo


I get loyalty points from our supermarket so every so often, when they tot up to £5 worth, you get a voucher to reduce your shopping bill. Recently, they had a promotion where if you spent over £55 on 5 weeks out of 6, we got a voucher for £19.50 plus a voucher we got previously. We always spend more than that so it was easy, I expect Jacky gets the same as she shops and Morrison's too!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Happy new year Honey xxxx


....and to you my friend!! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hm. I have not heard of long-life milk. Does it truly keep forever?


No they do not Last forever. but their shelf life is very long, the milk I get is dated with an expiry of June 2019. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey but mild London. It might be a new year but it feels exactly the same as the last one!!! :sm17: Not much planned for today but I am off to find a new rubber shower mat as mine has succumbed to mould :sm14: Life is so exciting!!!

Have a good day and a wonderful year and I hope to see lots of you, literally, over the next 12 months!!! Lotsa love and good wishes! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I get loyalty points from our supermarket so every so often, when they tot up to £5 worth, you get a voucher to reduce your shopping bill. Recently, they had a promotion where if you spent over £55 on 5 weeks out of 6, we got a voucher for £19.50 plus a voucher we got previously. We always spend more than that so it was easy, I expect Jacky gets the same as she shops and Morrison's too!!!


Yes we collect them as well but missed out on the Christmas ones as we didn't go shopping so often so as not to accumulate too much stuff in the freezer, just in case. We needn't have bothered. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey but mild London. It might be a new year but it feels exactly the same as the last one!!! :sm17: Not much planned for today but I am off to find a new rubber shower mat as mine has succumbed to mould :sm14: Life is so exciting!!!
> 
> Have a good day and a wonderful year and I hope to see lots of you, literally, over the next 12 months!!! Lotsa love and good wishes! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Starting a new year mouldy is not a good thing :sm23: My new year has started the same as last year but hope for lots of meet-ups during this year. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I know how awful cold and damp weather can make all my previously broken bones ache. It was a perfectly miserable week around here with the low barometric pressure, cold and dampness. Mr. Wonderful is also suffering as he also has had many broken bones. We are indeed glad long hours of sunlight are on the way.


I have never really had a broken bone, only a chipped kneecap, which I don't count as a broken bone!  :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I was obsessed with Lincraft in Sydney and Parramatta, fabulous shop and I bought back some great fabric from there!


I have found a Lincraft shop, near DD5's home, I didn't get a look in there during my recent visit; but I am determined to visit on my next visit, just to see what they stock. I might check it out online, if they have an online presence. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> If I eat something sugary the sugar knocks me out


same here, so I eat very little sugar, unless I become distracted, and forget myself. :sm16: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> But it probably didn't help!!!


It definitely didn't do him any favours! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

I'm going to sign off now, because my eyes are getting a little strained. I will be back, at some stage, to continue catching up. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have found a Lincraft shop, near DD5's home, I didn't get a look in there during my recent visit; but I am determined to visit on my next visit, just to see what they stock. I might check it out online, if they have an online presence. :sm23: :sm23:


I'm envious!!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## jinx

Wishing all my Connection cyber-friends a wonderful, happy, healthy, and wealthy New Year.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry at the moment Wales on the first day of a new year. Actually not much different from yesterday, stuck in the kitchen as usual, maybe to year will improve, thank you those who sent me e-cards, love watching them. Off to catch up now and then perhaps get my knitting out for a while, some things never change. Have a good day, catch you later. xx


Morning. My day is no different than most of my days. The one difference is we have a couple inches of snow. It is a beautiful site on the back deck with the snow on the multicolored lights and tree.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Are your stores open today? The big box stores around here are open, but some of the others are closed due to the holiday.

quote=London Girl]Good morning all from a grey but mild London. It might be a new year but it feels exactly the same as the last one!!! :sm17: Not much planned for today but I am off to find a new rubber shower mat as mine has succumbed to mould :sm14: Life is so exciting!!!

Have a good day and a wonderful year and I hope to see lots of you, literally, over the next 12 months!!! Lotsa love and good wishes! xxxxxxxxxxxx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I have never really had a broken bone, only a chipped kneecap, which I don't count as a broken bone! :sm02:


You are fortunate to not have any broken bones. In one accident I suffered so many breaks that they did not even bother with the broken fingers.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wishing all my Connection cyber-friends a wonderful, happy, healthy, and wealthy New Year.


...and to you, my dear, funny friend!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. My day is no different than most of my days. The one difference is we have a couple inches of snow. It is a beautiful site on the back deck with the snow on the multicolored lights and tree.


Pretty but treacherous!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Are your stores open today? The big box stores around here are open, but some of the others are closed due to the holiday.
> 
> quote=London Girl]Good morning all from a grey but mild London. It might be a new year but it feels exactly the same as the last one!!! :sm17: Not much planned for today but I am off to find a new rubber shower mat as mine has succumbed to mould :sm14: Life is so exciting!!!
> 
> Have a good day and a wonderful year and I hope to see lots of you, literally, over the next 12 months!!! Lotsa love and good wishes! xxxxxxxxxxxx


[/quote]

There's not much open here, like yours, the big stores are open but everything else, shutters down! In the high street, on my way back from the bathroom shop, I spotted Poundland, the supplements and health food shop and Superdrug as the only ones open - apart from the pub, of course!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You are fortunate to not have any broken bones. In one accident I suffered so many breaks that they did not even bother with the broken fingers.


Ouch!!! :sm03: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. My day is no different than most of my days. The one difference is we have a couple inches of snow. It is a beautiful site on the back deck with the snow on the multicolored lights and tree.


Morning. I know it can be a nuisance but snow is lovely, I wish we had it more often, then on the other hand I expect we would get fed up with too much of it. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Wishing all my Connection cyber-friends a wonderful, happy, healthy, and wealthy New Year.


And the same to you, jinx, for a very happy and healthy New Year! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> You are fortunate to not have any broken bones. In one accident I suffered so many breaks that they did not even bother with the broken fingers.


That sounds so painful! I've been very fortunate to have not had any broken bones. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. I know it can be a nuisance but snow is lovely, I wish we had it more often, then on the other hand I expect we would get fed up with too much of it. xx


It is lovely if you don't need to go out in it. I always love to watch it coming down. We haven't had any yet this season. Getting wind and rain back later in the week. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -7'C (25'F). It's cloudy right now with temperatures going up above freezing and rain starting around lunch.
> I finished my swoncho and started a brioche shawl that I have been wanting to start for months. I also signed up for a Mystery KAL that starts tonight. There are only 4 clues, 2 that are given out in the first week. So it should be a quick knit.
> I'll be celebrating New Year's Eve with England so I can get to bed early. I still have the Chocolate Cherry Baileys to open and a mini bottle of champagne.


The first is very colourful and bright; the second looks interesting. Very nice, both.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Hop in a warm bath and warm up.


I did just that. You can't beat it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We're supposed to be having it colder by the end of the week but we might see some sun during the day, I've forgotten what it looks like. xx


It's a lovely day here for the first day of 2019.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I shall celebrate by being hopefully fast asleep!! Living in suburbia, there will be fireworks but they don't last too long!! xxxx


They seemed to be popping throughout Worthing for ages. Probably because I was in bed and feeling sleepy. I went to bed at 3 minutes to midnight because I was cross with DH. My new CPAP is working wonders. I slept in VERY late today.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> To me a water fountain is a large decorative display of spraying water. A drinking fountain is what I think of as another term for bubbler. Do we really speak the same language? :sm01:


Winston Churchill once talked of Britain and America as two countries separated by a common language.

We diverged for 200 years, and are slowly converging again. Meanwhile, it's fun!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I don't really celebrate new years eve anymore. I still can't bare it. Is the day we lost our beloved eldest sister.
> Dh and i will sometimes have a little wine together, and we do the kiss at midnight. And then new years day I'm a shattered total mess until the day is over.
> 
> But i want to say that having ALL of you in my life, and i do mean all of you ... Well it makes it a tad easier doesn't it? Because I've got so many sisters now to help drown the pain of it. I'm so eternally grateful for you all and i hope with my deepest depths of my heart that the new year will bring each and every one of you health , happiness , love , and maybe most importantly , laughter.
> You have all at one point or another been a light in my life. I'm so blessed to have so many amazing women to call my sisters , my friends.. Makes my heart swell with love.
> So for all of you celebrating , i raise a glass to you (or charm) for a new beginning. May it be Amazing ????????????Xoxoxo


Linky you are one of the nicest people I have never met. One day .....


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Winston Churchill once talked of Britain and America as two countries separated by a common language.
> 
> We diverged for 200 years, and are slowly converging again. Meanwhile, it's fun!


It is fun. I enjoy being confused by what those across the pond are trying to say. I can even confuse my grandson. I was talking about a pancake turner and he did not know what I meant. I showed him and he said I was losing it as that was a spatula. Well we are both correct, but to me a spatula is a handle with a wide blade used to mix or stir batter.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I had PF, in the centre of my heel, a few years ago, but was very fortunate, in that after doing exercises from the physio, it was completely healed, and it has never retuned. The physio also recommended that I began wearing shoes more regularly, because apparently that helps prevent the PF recurring, but I still only wear shoes when absolutely necessary, simply because I cannot stand to have my feet enclosed in anything for too long. That made it really difficult when I was still working! I hope your feet get better soon also! ????????????


We really are sisters! That's why I constantly wear flip-flops. Maybe you were spirited away to Australia by the fairies, and that's why you have an English-ish accent.


----------



## LondonChris

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all, my dear friends. Hope 2019 proves to be a happy & healthy year!

Sorry I’ve not been around, not been good company I’m afraid but my New Year’s promise to myself was to get on here. I had completely lost you but it’s ok now. Hope you all enjoyed your Christmas. We were very quiet except for two little boys who seemed to shout all day, they had so much fun. Day after we went to Hayling Island to a very nice hotel, went with a couple of friends. We have been going for about 10 years now, we had great food & entertainment, including a very saucy pantomime. I am not going back over the 100’s of pages I missed but I hope you have been reasonably ok. 
Thank you all for your kind cards & messages, I’m lucky I have you all. Lots of love. C. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's a lovely day here for the first day of 2019.


Well we didn't see any sun today but now we have some I think it's called blue sky around but the non-existent sun has gone behind the mountain so have missed it today. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all, my dear friends. Hope 2019 proves to be a happy & healthy year!
> 
> Sorry I've not been around, not been good company I'm afraid but my New Year's promise to myself was to get on here. I had completely lost you but it's ok now. Hope you all enjoyed your Christmas. We were very quiet except for two little boys who seemed to shout all day, they had so much fun. Day after we went to Hayling Island to a very nice hotel, went with a couple of friends. We have been going for about 10 years now, we had great food & entertainment, including a very saucy pantomime. I am not going back over the 100's of pages I missed but I hope you have been reasonably ok.
> Thank you all for your kind cards & messages, I'm lucky I have you all. Lots of love. C. xx


It's great to have you back, I though we had lost you. You don't have to stay off here just 'cause you're not good company, we all have a grumble and moan now and again. Hope whatever has been troubling you is now sorted or manageable, need you fit and healthy for Norfolk. Is it the Warner's Sinah Warren you go to? Nitzi says she is going to start a new thread soon so mind you don't lose us again. Look forward to hearing from you more often and seeing you in April. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all, my dear friends. Hope 2019 proves to be a happy & healthy year!
> 
> Sorry I've not been around, not been good company I'm afraid but my New Year's promise to myself was to get on here. I had completely lost you but it's ok now. Hope you all enjoyed your Christmas. We were very quiet except for two little boys who seemed to shout all day, they had so much fun. Day after we went to Hayling Island to a very nice hotel, went with a couple of friends. We have been going for about 10 years now, we had great food & entertainment, including a very saucy pantomime. I am not going back over the 100's of pages I missed but I hope you have been reasonably ok.
> Thank you all for your kind cards & messages, I'm lucky I have you all. Lots of love. C. xx


Wishing all your family a good and healthy 2019. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Starting a new year mouldy is not a good thing :sm23: My new year has started the same as last year but hope for lots of meet-ups during this year. xxxx


So am I. It's been a while so I'm looking forward to some meet-ups.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all, my dear friends. Hope 2019 proves to be a happy & healthy year!
> 
> Sorry I've not been around, not been good company I'm afraid but my New Year's promise to myself was to get on here. I had completely lost you but it's ok now. Hope you all enjoyed your Christmas. We were very quiet except for two little boys who seemed to shout all day, they had so much fun. Day after we went to Hayling Island to a very nice hotel, went with a couple of friends. We have been going for about 10 years now, we had great food & entertainment, including a very saucy pantomime. I am not going back over the 100's of pages I missed but I hope you have been reasonably ok.
> Thank you all for your kind cards & messages, I'm lucky I have you all. Lots of love. C. xx


You didn't lose us. We were patiently waiting. Have a better 2019 than 2018 was for you. I hope to see you in the not too far future.


----------



## SaxonLady

My brother has been round and signed over the Octavia to me. It is nil rated tax, but now I have to sort insurance. DH has the Peugeot though I don't know how long it will last!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:02 am EST and 3'C (37'F). It looks and feels like a spring day out the window. Too bad we still have a couple of months of winter to go.
I drank the Chocolate Cherry Bailey bomb last night, but Bella-kitty was the one throwing up last night at 3 in the morning. We both slept in this morning. I haven't heard DD or mum yet. I just had a very long email from the boss' boss' boss, saying all the things he is going to change this year. Did I mention that I hate change?
I was supposed to start a MKAL this morning so I'm already behind.

Happy New Year everyone. Love you, you all keep me sane, or at least balanced.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> My brother has been round and signed over the Octavia to me. It is nil rated tax, but now I have to sort insurance. DH has the Peugeot though I don't know how long it will last!


I just googled that one. Is that ever a pretty car. Great news. I hope you get the insurance all sorted.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> So am I. It's been a while so I'm looking forward to some meet-ups.


I'm looking forward to September.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's great to have you back, I though we had lost you. You don't have to stay off here just 'cause you're not good company, we all have a grumble and moan now and again. Hope whatever has been troubling you is now sorted or manageable, need you fit and healthy for Norfolk. Is it the Warner's Sinah Warren you go to? Nitzi says she is going to start a new thread soon so mind you don't lose us again. Look forward to hearing from you more often and seeing you in April. xx


I'll start a new thread tonight and send PMs out. I'll send emails to everyone that I have an email address.

Hopefully we won't lose anyone.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we didn't see any sun today but now we have some I think it's called blue sky around but the non-existent sun has gone behind the mountain so have missed it today. xx


I have fluffy clouds and long shadows across the backyard, so the sun is out somewhere here.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all, my dear friends. Hope 2019 proves to be a happy & healthy year!
> 
> Sorry I've not been around, not been good company I'm afraid but my New Year's promise to myself was to get on here. I had completely lost you but it's ok now. Hope you all enjoyed your Christmas. We were very quiet except for two little boys who seemed to shout all day, they had so much fun. Day after we went to Hayling Island to a very nice hotel, went with a couple of friends. We have been going for about 10 years now, we had great food & entertainment, including a very saucy pantomime. I am not going back over the 100's of pages I missed but I hope you have been reasonably ok.
> Thank you all for your kind cards & messages, I'm lucky I have you all. Lots of love. C. xx


Happy New Year. 
It sounds like the family had fun at Christmas.
Please come back again before we get too far ahead. We all miss you.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> We really are sisters! That's why I constantly wear flip-flops. Maybe you were spirited away to Australia by the fairies, and that's why you have an English-ish accent.


I would really like to see the two of you standing together with your flip-flops :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It is fun. I enjoy being confused by what those across the pond are trying to say. I can even confuse my grandson. I was talking about a pancake turner and he did not know what I meant. I showed him and he said I was losing it as that was a spatula. Well we are both correct, but to me a spatula is a handle with a wide blade used to mix or stir batter.


I got a pancake flipper for Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> They seemed to be popping throughout Worthing for ages. Probably because I was in bed and feeling sleepy. I went to bed at 3 minutes to midnight because I was cross with DH. My new CPAP is working wonders. I slept in VERY late today.


So close...
I'm glad you had a good sleep in.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> The first is very colourful and bright; the second looks interesting. Very nice, both.


Thank you.
Now that my iPad is fully charged, I'll be trying some more rows soon.
My New Year's resolution obviously was not to be working on less projects at a time. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It is lovely if you don't need to go out in it. I always love to watch it coming down. We haven't had any yet this season. Getting wind and rain back later in the week. xxxooo


Hopefully you don't get as much wind as you had the last time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds so painful! I've been very fortunate to have not had any broken bones. xxxooo


I haven't broken any, but I have cracked a few.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. I know it can be a nuisance but snow is lovely, I wish we had it more often, then on the other hand I expect we would get fed up with too much of it. xx


Usually I'm fed up with it by the end of January, throughout all of February, and really p*** at it by March.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> There's not much open here, like yours, the big stores are open but everything else, shutters down! In the high street, on my way back from the bathroom shop, I spotted Poundland, the supplements and health food shop and Superdrug as the only ones open - apart from the pub, of course!!


This year everything is open here except the mom and pop little shops and the government-run stuff.
Walmart is open, the big groceries are open, and the big pharmacies are open.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get some food. It's close enough to lunch that I might try that.
Everyone have a great day.
Happy New Year.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully you don't get as much wind as you had the last time.


They're not supposed to be as strong, but you never know. Thanks! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

There you go speaking English again. Seems Peugeot is a car company so I assume you were speaking of cars.


SaxonLady said:


> My brother has been round and signed over the Octavia to me. It is nil rated tax, but now I have to sort insurance. DH has the Peugeot though I don't know how long it will last!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> They seemed to be popping throughout Worthing for ages. Probably because I was in bed and feeling sleepy. I went to bed at 3 minutes to midnight because I was cross with DH. My new CPAP is working wonders. I slept in VERY late today.


Hello our Saxy!! You must have needed that sleep!! xxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I got a pancake flipper for Christmas.


I had one of those flippers once. This is a pancake turner. 
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS775US775&biw=1350&bih=603&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=i5UrXMjoKMb8tAX944TYDA&q=pancake+turner+picture&oq=pancake+turner+picture&gs_l=img.3...40058.51791..52124...0.0..4.147.2966.16j13......3....1..gws-wiz-img.....0..0j0i67j0i5i30j35i39j0i10j0i8i30j0i24j0i30.pLxApnZKf0g


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all, my dear friends. Hope 2019 proves to be a happy & healthy year!
> 
> Sorry I've not been around, not been good company I'm afraid but my New Year's promise to myself was to get on here. I had completely lost you but it's ok now. Hope you all enjoyed your Christmas. We were very quiet except for two little boys who seemed to shout all day, they had so much fun. Day after we went to Hayling Island to a very nice hotel, went with a couple of friends. We have been going for about 10 years now, we had great food & entertainment, including a very saucy pantomime. I am not going back over the 100's of pages I missed but I hope you have been reasonably ok.
> Thank you all for your kind cards & messages, I'm lucky I have you all. Lots of love. C. xx


Welcome back, it's so good to see you and don't go away again, ok?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> My brother has been round and signed over the Octavia to me. It is nil rated tax, but now I have to sort insurance. DH has the Peugeot though I don't know how long it will last!


How lovely, that's a nice car. A lot of people used to turn their noses up at Skodas but they have improved no end since then, my son-out-law even bought one and he's the biggest snob I know - but I love him!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:02 am EST and 3'C (37'F). It looks and feels like a spring day out the window. Too bad we still have a couple of months of winter to go.
> I drank the Chocolate Cherry Bailey bomb last night, but Bella-kitty was the one throwing up last night at 3 in the morning. We both slept in this morning. I haven't heard DD or mum yet. I just had a very long email from the boss' boss' boss, saying all the things he is going to change this year. Did I mention that I hate change?
> I was supposed to start a MKAL this morning so I'm already behind.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone. Love you, you all keep me sane, or at least balanced.


Don't get too sane and leave us all in the madhouse!!! What was the Baileys like? Welcome to 2019!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I would really like to see the two of you standing together with your flip-flops :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Wouldn't that be wonderful?!! I volunteer to go too to take the photo!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> There you go speaking English again. Seems Peugeot is a car company so I assume you were speaking of cars.


Peugeot???!! Oh dear, Mr Google lead me astray!!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I had one of those flippers once. This is a pancake turner.
> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS775US775&biw=1350&bih=603&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=i5UrXMjoKMb8tAX944TYDA&q=pancake+turner+picture&oq=pancake+turner+picture&gs_l=img.3...40058.51791..52124...0.0..4.147.2966.16j13......3....1..gws-wiz-img.....0..0j0i67j0i5i30j35i39j0i10j0i8i30j0i24j0i30.pLxApnZKf0g


Erm....I know it as a fish slice!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Anyone else?!!

https://www.bing.com/search?q=fish+slice+pic&PC=U316&FORM=CHROMN


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Erm....I know it as a fish slice!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Anyone else?!!
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=fish+slice+pic&PC=U316&FORM=CHROMN


Never ever heard of a fish slice. Trying to make it make sense. How do you slice a fish with it? This is my favorite utensil even if it is right handed. https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=AoZdQw45&id=3F11B8B9B0168973C4E812E5B7D62EAA3B2C6058&thid=OIP.AoZdQw45aA-bAsxmBatbrAAAAA&mediaurl=https%3a%2f%2fi.ebayimg.com%2fimages%2fg%2fQdUAAOSwmtJXaqco%2fs-l300.jpg&exph=300&expw=300&q=fish+slice+pic&simid=608034958081851589&selectedIndex=0&ajaxhist=0


----------



## jinx

After 1745 their outlines were usually fish shaped. The term now refers to an implement used for turning fish and other foods when frying them. Oh, thanks Mr. Google. They are called fish slice as their shape use to resemble a fish slice. Hm, makes senses.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Erm....I know it as a fish slice!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Anyone else?!!
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=fish+slice+pic&PC=U316&FORM=CHROMN


Pancake turner for the squared off ones

Fish turner for the slanted end one.

Cake server for the fancy triangular shaped ones.

Sometimes called spatulas.

DS added this one to my utensil drawer for Christmas.

https://www.wilton.com/the-really-big-mega-spatula/570-0270.html

I used it already for toasted cheese and quesadillas.


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> Pancake turner for the squared off ones
> 
> Fish turner for the slanted end one.
> 
> Cake server for the fancy triangular shaped ones.
> 
> Sometimes called spatulas.
> 
> DS added this one to my utensil drawer for Christmas.
> 
> https://www.wilton.com/the-really-big-mega-spatula/570-0270.html
> 
> I am looking for a utensil like these utensils that have a top and a bottom plate to flip sandwiches.
> 
> I used it already for toasted cheese and quesadillas.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gripper flipper ..there are a few out there. I may opt for the hot sandwich maker instead.

https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Sandwich+flipper

I generally like the Red Copper products but the reviews of their panini maker say it's difficult to use due to the shorter handles.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I had one of those flippers once. This is a pancake turner.
> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS775US775&biw=1350&bih=603&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=i5UrXMjoKMb8tAX944TYDA&q=pancake+turner+picture&oq=pancake+turner+picture&gs_l=img.3...40058.51791..52124...0.0..4.147.2966.16j13......3....1..gws-wiz-img.....0..0j0i67j0i5i30j35i39j0i10j0i8i30j0i24j0i30.pLxApnZKf0g


Oh it's a spatula xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Pancake turner for the squared off ones
> 
> Fish turner for the slanted end one.
> 
> Cake server for the fancy triangular shaped ones.
> 
> Sometimes called spatulas.
> 
> DS added this one to my utensil drawer for Christmas.
> 
> https://www.wilton.com/the-really-big-mega-spatula/570-0270.html
> 
> I used it already for toasted cheese and quesadillas.


Almost a two handed one. xx :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Almost a two handed one. xx :sm09:


It works quite well. It's supposedly for cookies. That's a BIG cookie.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> After 1745 their outlines were usually fish shaped. The term now refers to an implement used for turning fish and other foods when frying them. Oh, thanks Mr. Google. They are called fish slice as their shape use to resemble a fish slice. Hm, makes senses.


Well, I didn't know _that_!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Pancake turner for the squared off ones
> 
> Fish turner for the slanted end one.
> 
> Cake server for the fancy triangular shaped ones.
> 
> Sometimes called spatulas.
> 
> DS added this one to my utensil drawer for Christmas.
> 
> https://www.wilton.com/the-really-big-mega-spatula/570-0270.html
> 
> I used it already for toasted cheese and quesadillas.


Oh, nice!!!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Our rain changed to snow and now it is headed south to Indiana. :sm19:


Yay....I know I'm weird but I like snow!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Pancake turner for the squared off ones
> 
> Fish turner for the slanted end one.
> 
> Cake server for the fancy triangular shaped ones.
> 
> Sometimes called spatulas.
> 
> DS added this one to my utensil drawer for Christmas.
> 
> https://www.wilton.com/the-really-big-mega-spatula/570-0270.html
> 
> I used it already for toasted cheese and quesadillas.


Nice!!! :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls and a very happy newyear to you all. I sat up and welcomed 2019 with the family and then went to bed. We had played board games and one or two of us had quite a drink (not me) I slept like a top. GS 2 spent the night on the bathroom floor.???? Grandma did try to put him off his last drink , as grandmas do, but nope, he was fine and he was going to be ok. Well......he wasn't. Bless him. We've all been there haven't we. I did feel for him though. He's fine now and downing turkey sandwiches. Grandma and grandad have just gone home now, so I'm having an early night and go home tomorrow.

I e just had the hamster on my bed, came to say night night , this house is mad. 

Karen came home today, so I shall see her soon as her visitors go back home. 

Hope you all had a good newyear. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> One shawl hot off the blocks and two mosaics. The colours on the scarves are way off, one is supposed to be yellow to dark green varigated and the unfinished one is an aqua and forest green believe it or not.


Very nice barny.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Yay....I know I'm weird but I like snow!


I must be weird too, I like snow but then we don't have a lot usually, last year was an exception. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls and a very happy newyear to you all. I sat up and welcomed 2019 with the family and then went to bed. We had played board games and one or two of us had quite a drink (not me) I slept like a top. GS 2 spent the night on the bathroom floor.???? Grandma did try to put him off his last drink , as grandmas do, but nope, he was fine and he was going to be ok. Well......he wasn't. Bless him. We've all been there haven't we. I did feel for him though. He's fine now and downing turkey sandwiches. Grandma and grandad have just gone home now, so I'm having an early night and go home tomorrow.
> 
> I e just had the hamster on my bed, came to say night night , this house is mad.
> 
> Karen came home today, so I shall see her soon as her visitors go back home.
> 
> Hope you all had a good newyear. Xxx


Happy New Year, well you managed more than I did last night, I was in bed before midnight. I feel for GS2 have only done that once and it was enough. Nice of hamster to say good night to you, I think :sm16: Never mind back to sanity tomorrow. Glad Karen is home. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Very nice barny.


Thanks. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Angela!!! I don't know what I would do without all of you! xxxooo


What she said......I'd never have got through the way I am losing Albert without you all. You all ease my pain.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Poor Bentley has coming through the cat flap. Someome has started letting off some moisy fireworks. I've managed to calm him down and his is now in the lounge with us gaving his dinner under the desk.


Are you pissed? ????


----------



## grandma susan

401


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> 401


??? xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful?!! I volunteer to go too to take the photo!! :sm09: xxxx


I'll hold the camera for you!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I get loyalty points from our supermarket so every so often, when they tot up to £5 worth, you get a voucher to reduce your shopping bill. Recently, they had a promotion where if you spent over £55 on 5 weeks out of 6, we got a voucher for £19.50 plus a voucher we got previously. We always spend more than that so it was easy, I expect Jacky gets the same as she shops and Morrison's too!!!


We have that with our local supermarket also, but we get $10.00, about every 2 to 3 months, but a shopper with a large family would get it much more often.
In one of our super markets, DD4 let her points build, until she had enough to do a complete shop for her family. I think all of the shops should do that. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Linky you are one of the nicest people I have never met. One day .....


.. One day indeed????????


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> They seemed to be popping throughout Worthing for ages. Probably because I was in bed and feeling sleepy. I went to bed at 3 minutes to midnight because I was cross with DH. My new CPAP is working wonders. I slept in VERY late today.


I slept in till 10 a.m..I never do this! It made me feel like a new person. The nicest thing of all was Mr. J got up without my knowledge and had a cup of tea waiting for me. The small things mean so much and I love it when someone makes me tea! xxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> It is fun. I enjoy being confused by what those across the pond are trying to say. I can even confuse my grandson. I was talking about a pancake turner and he did not know what I meant. I showed him and he said I was losing it as that was a spatula. Well we are both correct, but to me a spatula is a handle with a wide blade used to mix or stir batter.


Known as a flipper in our house... just to confuse you more. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all, my dear friends. Hope 2019 proves to be a happy & healthy year!
> 
> Sorry I've not been around, not been good company I'm afraid but my New Year's promise to myself was to get on here. I had completely lost you but it's ok now. Hope you all enjoyed your Christmas. We were very quiet except for two little boys who seemed to shout all day, they had so much fun. Day after we went to Hayling Island to a very nice hotel, went with a couple of friends. We have been going for about 10 years now, we had great food & entertainment, including a very saucy pantomime. I am not going back over the 100's of pages I missed but I hope you have been reasonably ok.
> Thank you all for your kind cards & messages, I'm lucky I have you all. Lots of love. C. xx


Just fall in where ever Chris, lovely to see you back! xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:02 am EST and 3'C (37'F). It looks and feels like a spring day out the window. Too bad we still have a couple of months of winter to go.
> I drank the Chocolate Cherry Bailey bomb last night, but Bella-kitty was the one throwing up last night at 3 in the morning. We both slept in this morning. I haven't heard DD or mum yet. I just had a very long email from the boss' boss' boss, saying all the things he is going to change this year. Did I mention that I hate change?
> I was supposed to start a MKAL this morning so I'm already behind.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone. Love you, you all keep me sane, or at least balanced.


So how was the Chocolate Cherry Bailey Bomb Mav? Personally I was craving a Snowball but the Advocaat doesn't seem to be popular in Lake Cowichan now, and no one makes 'em like June does! 
Did I tell you that I had the vet come to look at Woody, he's been having the scoots and upchucking for the last month... she thought it might be diet or lymphoma and left me a near $400 bill. 
I figured out what it was myself.. he was silently ingesting one of my mom's hibiscus plants and slowly poisoning himself. It was an expensive lesson for me, but he's back to normal now since I threw the plant out or as normal as a crazy cat can be. 
Work change is the worst change of all because usually they fix what isn't broken. Sending hugs. xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I got a pancake flipper for Christmas.


Well that's a different kind of flipper... and then there's Flipper the fish!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you.
> Now that my iPad is fully charged, I'll be trying some more rows soon.
> My New Year's resolution obviously was not to be working on less projects at a time. :sm17:


iPads have the longest lasting battery of any electronics... one of the best things about them.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> There you go speaking English again. Seems Peugeot is a car company so I assume you were speaking of cars.


Octavia sounds like a ship!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Erm....I know it as a fish slice!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Anyone else?!!
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=fish+slice+pic&PC=U316&FORM=CHROMN


Really? This is getting silly as Monty Python would say! xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls and a very happy newyear to you all. I sat up and welcomed 2019 with the family and then went to bed. We had played board games and one or two of us had quite a drink (not me) I slept like a top. GS 2 spent the night on the bathroom floor.???? Grandma did try to put him off his last drink , as grandmas do, but nope, he was fine and he was going to be ok. Well......he wasn't. Bless him. We've all been there haven't we. I did feel for him though. He's fine now and downing turkey sandwiches. Grandma and grandad have just gone home now, so I'm having an early night and go home tomorrow.
> 
> I e just had the hamster on my bed, came to say night night , this house is mad.
> 
> Karen came home today, so I shall see her soon as her visitors go back home.
> 
> Hope you all had a good newyear. Xxx


Happy Karen is back where she belongs. You would think my house is mad too! "All creatures great and small, All things wise and wonderful, the Lord God made them all. No hamsters though! 
I remember my first time sleeping with the toilet... I told my mother I got bit by something, but she knew! Maybe GS2 will learn to listen to his wise Grandma now. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581700-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Wishing all my Connection cyber-friends a wonderful, happy, healthy, and wealthy New Year.





Miss Pam said:


> And the same to you, jinx, for a very happy and healthy New Year! xxxooo


Hello Jynx & Pam, I hope you had a wonderful day yesterday. I basically rested, as the day before, DH, myself and DD5's house mate, went on a day trip to some places of interest; while we waited for DD5 to finish work. We climbed up to 2 waterfalls, then we went to the My Lofty Lookout, which was absolutely stunning. 
If a google search is done for "Mt Lofty Summit", then go to 'photos', there are a number of photos of the Summit and Waterfall Gully, where we walked, and other places in the combined area.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> They seemed to be popping throughout Worthing for ages. Probably because I was in bed and feeling sleepy. I went to bed at 3 minutes to midnight because I was cross with DH. My new CPAP is working wonders. I slept in VERY late today.


It was probably well deserved, and it would have done you the world of good also! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It is fun. I enjoy being confused by what those across the pond are trying to say. I can even confuse my grandson. I was talking about a pancake turner and he did not know what I meant. I showed him and he said I was losing it as that was a spatula. Well we are both correct, but to me a spatula is a handle with a wide blade used to mix or stir batter.


And I call a pancake turner, an egg flip, because I also useit to flip eggs.????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> We really are sisters! That's why I constantly wear flip-flops. Maybe you were spirited away to Australia by the fairies, and that's why you have an English-ish accent.


I think you might be correct in your thinking! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Hello Jynx & Pam, I hope you had a wonderful day yesterday. I basically rested, as the day before, DH, myself and DD5's house mate, went on a day trip to some places of interest; while we waited for DD5 to finish work. We climbed up to 2 waterfalls, then we went to the My Lofty Lookout, which was absolutely stunning.
> If a google search is done for "Mt Lofty Summit", then go to 'photos', there are a number of photos of the Summit and Waterfall Gully, where we walked, and other places in the combined area.


Sounds like a wonderful way to spend a day. I also would need a day of rest after all that.


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all, my dear friends. Hope 2019 proves to be a happy & healthy year!
> 
> Sorry I've not been around, not been good company I'm afraid but my New Year's promise to myself was to get on here. I had completely lost you but it's ok now. Hope you all enjoyed your Christmas. We were very quiet except for two little boys who seemed to shout all day, they had so much fun. Day after we went to Hayling Island to a very nice hotel, went with a couple of friends. We have been going for about 10 years now, we had great food & entertainment, including a very saucy pantomime. I am not going back over the 100's of pages I missed but I hope you have been reasonably ok.
> Thank you all for your kind cards & messages, I'm lucky I have you all. Lots of love. C. xx


I'm glad you are feeling better Chris, and had a good time with some friends.
I was Awol for a short time also, but I have learned that even if I am not feeling good, it is better to get on here, and read about any escapades might be happening. It will also make one feel better! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we didn't see any sun today but now we have some I think it's called blue sky around but the non-existent sun has gone behind the mountain so have missed it today. xx


The sun will return, but if I could, I would send some of the extra warmth from here, and happily accept some of the cold from your part of the world. We would all end up with some decent, tolerable weather! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:02 am EST and 3'C (37'F). It looks and feels like a spring day out the window. Too bad we still have a couple of months of winter to go.
> I drank the Chocolate Cherry Bailey bomb last night, but Bella-kitty was the one throwing up last night at 3 in the morning. We both slept in this morning. I haven't heard DD or mum yet. I just had a very long email from the boss' boss' boss, saying all the things he is going to change this year. Did I mention that I hate change?
> I was supposed to start a MKAL this morning so I'm already behind.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone. Love you, you all keep me sane, or at least balanced.


I don't like change very much either. I hope you get though it, without too much trauma. I left nursing, at a time of BIG change here, so that made me extra happy to be finished with work, finally! 
this year, I am determined to get my house in order, and catchup with all of my WIP's, so that I can begin a new project. 
I think my NYE resolution will be to only have one project going, at a time! I will just have to do small projects for awhile, so that I don't get too bored. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I slept in till 10 a.m..I never do this! It made me feel like a new person. The nicest thing of all was Mr. J got up without my knowledge and had a cup of tea waiting for me. The small things mean so much and I love it when someone makes me tea! xxox


Great, glad you caught up on some sleep and lovely that Mr. J made you tea, small but lovely blessings. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls and a very happy newyear to you all. I sat up and welcomed 2019 with the family and then went to bed. We had played board games and one or two of us had quite a drink (not me) I slept like a top. GS 2 spent the night on the bathroom floor.???? Grandma did try to put him off his last drink , as grandmas do, but nope, he was fine and he was going to be ok. Well......he wasn't. Bless him. We've all been there haven't we. I did feel for him though. He's fine now and downing turkey sandwiches. Grandma and grandad have just gone home now, so I'm having an early night and go home tomorrow.
> 
> I e just had the hamster on my bed, came to say night night , this house is mad.
> 
> Karen came home today, so I shall see her soon as her visitors go back home.
> 
> Hope you all had a good newyear. Xxx


Poor GS2, they do like to push it don't they?! As you say, we've all been there, more than once in mycase, I'm afraid, don't ask!!!

Happy that Karen is home but concerned that this has happened twice. Have a good 2019 Susan xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I slept in till 10 a.m..I never do this! It made me feel like a new person. The nicest thing of all was Mr. J got up without my knowledge and had a cup of tea waiting for me. The small things mean so much and I love it when someone makes me tea! xxox


Hi Trish, how lovely that DH is able to do something nice for you, letting you sleep in and making the tea, started your new year very nicely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> So how was the Chocolate Cherry Bailey Bomb Mav? Personally I was craving a Snowball but the Advocaat doesn't seem to be popular in Lake Cowichan now, and no one makes 'em like June does!
> Did I tell you that I had the vet come to look at Woody, he's been having the scoots and upchucking for the last month... she thought it might be diet or lymphoma and left me a near $400 bill.
> I figured out what it was myself.. he was silently ingesting one of my mom's hibiscus plants and slowly poisoning himself. It was an expensive lesson for me, but he's back to normal now since I threw the plant out or as normal as a crazy cat can be.
> Work change is the worst change of all because usually they fix what isn't broken. Sending hugs. xxxx


Well done on fixing your furry friend, shame you called the vet in first but it could have been something serious that only a vet could spot. Now _I_ fancy a snowball and it's only 10.30 in the morning!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Really? This is getting silly as Monty Python would say! xoxox


Ah Monty Python, they were a crazy bunch and often made me cringe but so funny!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well done on fixing your furry friend, shame you called the vet in first but it could have been something serious that only a vet could spot. Now _I_ fancy a snowball and it's only 10.30 in the morning!!! xxxxxx


You're confusing me, some posts on 134 some on 138, I know, it's easily done. xxxx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581700-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I just googled that one. Is that ever a pretty car. Great news. I hope you get the insurance all sorted.


All done, and didn't break the bank.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> There you go speaking English again. Seems Peugeot is a car company so I assume you were speaking of cars.


Yes. The Skoda Octavia has taken the place of the Peugeot 206. The Octavia is bigger and more user-friendly.


----------



## SaxonLady

Neither car is English! European though. Merlin's new car is large - a Mustang.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello our Saxy!! You must have needed that sleep!! xxx


I'm catching up. I hadn't used the CPAP for months.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> How lovely, that's a nice car. A lot of people used to turn their noses up at Skodas but they have improved no end since then, my son-out-law even bought one and he's the biggest snob I know - but I love him!!! xx


It's a lovely comfortable car. The only drawback is that it is diesel. But it's good on mileage to the gallon.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful?!! I volunteer to go too to take the photo!! :sm09: xxxx


Right ho! Let's go.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I'm catching up. I hadn't used the CPAP for months.


See Mavs message we are on the new thread now xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy New Year, well you managed more than I did last night, I was in bed before midnight. I feel for GS2 have only done that once and it was enough. Nice of hamster to say good night to you, I think :sm16: Never mind back to sanity tomorrow. Glad Karen is home. xx


Sensible people never get really drunk more than once!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I'll hold the camera for you!


Even better.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> So how was the Chocolate Cherry Bailey Bomb Mav? Personally I was craving a Snowball but the Advocaat doesn't seem to be popular in Lake Cowichan now, and no one makes 'em like June does!
> Did I tell you that I had the vet come to look at Woody, he's been having the scoots and upchucking for the last month... she thought it might be diet or lymphoma and left me a near $400 bill.
> I figured out what it was myself.. he was silently ingesting one of my mom's hibiscus plants and slowly poisoning himself. It was an expensive lesson for me, but he's back to normal now since I threw the plant out or as normal as a crazy cat can be.
> Work change is the worst change of all because usually they fix what isn't broken. Sending hugs. xxxx


Silly Woody. Particularly for costing his human so much unnecessary money!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Octavia sounds like a ship!


She is a bit after my little Peugeot.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well done on fixing your furry friend, shame you called the vet in first but it could have been something serious that only a vet could spot. Now _I_ fancy a snowball and it's only 10.30 in the morning!!! xxxxxx


I haven't drunk a snowball in years


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Sensible people never get really drunk more than once!


I can be sensible sometimes. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan

I'm home again girls and I'm not intending going again until next Wednesday. That's what I'm hoping to get away with, haha. I was going to call and see Albert but it was poring with rain, so I've put flowers in our house for him. I also called at ASDA on the way home. I've sudokued a couple of hours, then made my lunch. 

I'm going to do a little catch up now, I hope you are all ok.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Sensible people never get really drunk more than once!


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> The vicar's wife was Barbara?


Thank you for remembering I'm so bad with names. She was so nice.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for remembering I'm so bad with names. She was so nice.


Polly dear, we're on a new thread now!! https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581700-1.html


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581700-8.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is. x


Thanks for the information. Here I think a loft is an upper bedroom open to the room below on one side. I might be wrong on that ,might be my thinking.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> One shawl hot off the blocks and two mosaics. The colours on the scarves are way off, one is supposed to be yellow to dark green varigated and the unfinished one is an aqua and forest green believe it or not.


Beautiful pieces. Well worth all your effort.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> She was the Welsh one, was it Patsy?


I think you have it right. I stopped watching soap operas when they started changing the people..one day you would see one man the next day another played him.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> That's a good idea!!!


Best I can do right now.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -7'C (25'F). It's cloudy right now with temperatures going up above freezing and rain starting around lunch.
> I finished my swoncho and started a brioche shawl that I have been wanting to start for months. I also signed up for a Mystery KAL that starts tonight. There are only 4 clues, 2 that are given out in the first week. So it should be a quick knit.
> I'll be celebrating New Year's Eve with England so I can get to bed early. I still have the Chocolate Cherry Baileys to open and a mini bottle of champagne.


Your swoncho is very cheery and looks comfy too. Your next piece looks very challenging.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> And the beats are probably more up-tempo.


Yes, very perky.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> We had some odd words, like sneakers for running shoes, and toast-popper for toaster. I don't know where we picked those up.


I think 'toast popper' is cute.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I just watched the New Year in Auckland New Zealand with fireworks from their sky tower and flashing lights from the bridge there. Very pretty.
> Toronto will be light fireworks from Toronto City Hall as well as the CN Tower.


I didn't see any fireworks on tv this year. They use to show what was happening worldwide. the New Year's Eve tv coverage was disappointing.


----------



## jollypolly

Patsy and her friend were sweethearts but I can't remember her pal's name.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> I don't really celebrate new years eve anymore. I still can't bare it. Is the day we lost our beloved eldest sister.
> Dh and i will sometimes have a little wine together, and we do the kiss at midnight. And then new years day I'm a shattered total mess until the day is over.
> 
> But i want to say that having ALL of you in my life, and i do mean all of you ... Well it makes it a tad easier doesn't it? Because I've got so many sisters now to help drown the pain of it. I'm so eternally grateful for you all and i hope with my deepest depths of my heart that the new year will bring each and every one of you health , happiness , love , and maybe most importantly , laughter.
> You have all at one point or another been a light in my life. I'm so blessed to have so many amazing women to call my sisters , my friends.. Makes my heart swell with love.
> So for all of you celebrating , i raise a glass to you (or charm) for a new beginning. May it be Amazing ????????????Xoxoxo


Holidays are hard for some of us. My dad died on Good Friday which changes each year but the memory is the same. I'm sorry for your loss. Mom and hub died just days before Valentine's Day. It's hard for me to see holiday greeting cards dedicated to mom's and hubs. I decide which one I would have bought for them if they were here.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Poor Bentley has coming through the cat flap. Someome has started letting off some moisy fireworks. I've managed to calm him down and his is now in the lounge with us gaving his dinner under the desk.


When we had a couple of thunder bombs both of my cats came from different directions stopped and looked at me like they were thinking 'do something about this.'


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Patsy and her friend were sweethearts but I can't remember her pal's name.


It was Delia Polly but you're here on your own, we have started a new thread now!! xxx

New thread link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581700-8.html


----------



## LondonChris

Thank you for the kind words. Yes went to Sinah Warren, it's been recently refurbished, it looks great. Was was good too, I wasinformed, my tum is not so good so didn't eat much!




Barn-dweller said:


> It's great to have you back, I though we had lost you. You don't have to stay off here just 'cause you're not good company, we all have a grumble and moan now and again. Hope whatever has been troubling you is now sorted or manageable, need you fit and healthy for Norfolk. Is it the Warner's Sinah Warren you go to? Nitzi says she is going to start a new thread soon so mind you don't lose us again. Look forward to hearing from you more often and seeing you in April. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Yes went to Sinah Warren, it's been recently refurbished, it looks great. Was was good too, I wasinformed, my tum is not so good so didn't eat much!


Glad you enjoyed it and are back on here but come and join us on the new connections. See message above. xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> See Mavs message we are on the new thread now xx


I seem totally lost, think I'll just go on from here, lol. I know I have missed so much news, I'll catch up one day. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I seem totally lost, think I'll just go on from here, lol. I know I have missed so much news, I'll catch up one day. X


This is where you should be http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581700-8.html we're all there now.


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> Holidays are hard for some of us. My dad died on Good Friday which changes each year but the memory is the same. I'm sorry for your loss. Mom and hub died just days before Valentine's Day. It's hard for me to see holiday greeting cards dedicated to mom's and hubs. I decide which one I would have bought for them if they were here.


I know how you feel. My youngest grandson as born on what would have been my son's 34th birthday. I knew it was going to happen, he did too as he was early. Thats a special day to me.


----------



## LondonChris

HERE I AM, I think I'm right now!! How's the house selling going or is it not mentioned anymore!



Barn-dweller said:


> This is where you should be http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581700-8.html we're all there now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> HERE I AM, I think I'm right now!! How's the house selling going or is it not mentioned anymore!


Sorry you haven't made it yet, keep trying. xx


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Poor Bentley has coming through the cat flap. Someome has started letting off some moisy fireworks. I've managed to calm him down and his is now in the lounge with us gaving his dinner under the desk.


Poor Bentley. We had thunder like 3 sonic booms and my two cats came and looked at me like saying "do something about this".


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> It was Delia Polly but you're here on your own, we have started a new thread now!! xxx
> 
> New thread link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581700-8.html


ThNk you for the link. I try to keep up but either have too much to do or fall,asleep. Last week I fell asleep sitting up with my glasses on my head then I went to the bathroom and stepped on them. I think I took my top off and they flew to the little rug so I didn't hear them then crunch. The guy at bj where I bought them fixed them so fast. I was impressed and grateful. I'm going to try to find you now. Thanks again


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> I'm home again girls and I'm not intending going again until next Wednesday. That's what I'm hoping to get away with, haha. I was going to call and see Albert but it was poring with rain, so I've put flowers in our house for him. I also called at ASDA on the way home. I've sudokued a couple of hours, then made my lunch.
> 
> I'm going to do a little catch up now, I hope you are all ok.


Wishing you happiness in the new year. I can't do soduko and admire anyone who can. I bought a cute jigsaw puzzle today that shows a knit shop with all the shelves with knitting goodies. Only 300 pieces but it's cute.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> To chill red or white wine is a personal choice. Often red is not chilled. My son's wife brought wine to a dinner recently and I did not even have wine glasses to serve it in. We have a ton of coffee cups, but no wine glasses.


If you put an inch of red wine into a glass of orange soda it tastes like tropical punch


----------



## jollypolly

We had a bunch of snow and cold weather. Finally got it under control and tonight another is underway. I planned lunch with a friend but might cancel because they say visibility will,be bad. I saw a different style baby sleeping bag on a cite but lost it. Found it tonight and put it on my 'bucket of yarn list'. Joann had a buy 2 get 1 free but they were priced high I thought. Spent my mad money on a book of really amazing macrame patterns and a cross stitch kit with cats A to Z. Might make a selection for my friend who loves her cats. Wanted to buy yarn in blue but too costly so I'll use my stash of red for the sweater I want to make for me. It's a bit smaller than my upper measurement but I'm hoping to add a few stitches both front sides and back. Sleeves width might need to be changed but I'm hoping I can do it. Hope you all are well and having a pleasant week. I'll start reading back to catch up. My cat has needed nursing for a couple of weeks but has begun eating and drinking so I'm hoping he's better. vet didn't know what was going on but thinks an anal gland problem. $700 on my charge card. Ouch


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581700-8.html
and continue the conversation.


----------

